# TTC After Loss 2011 BFP!!!



## pip7890

*Hello ladies, Pip here. The mods have kindly let me take over this post so that I can update the page in Hayley's absence. I've left Hayley's message below and will start updating the list now.* 

Hey ladies there are so many off us who have lost angels and had hard time lets discuss all aspects of this in this group I hope you all find this useful :happydance:

So here we go im Hayley im 27 and have just suffered my 3rd loss on 18th dec 2010 hoping and praying for a 2011 :bfp:

whos with me?? :hugs::hugs:

I will keep updates on all bfp from this group so keep me posted xx

:dust:

1babylost :bfp: EDD 12 December 2011

9babiesgone 

Allmuddledup :pink: Isadora Jean Walsh born 1.25 am on 28 February 2012 weighing 7lb 7oz

Angelface :bfp:

Ann89 :bfp:

Babyboyle 

Babyhopes2010 :pink: Freya Ellen born on 18 November 2011 weighing 9lb 3oz

babysimpson 

Becci_Boo86

Bellasmummy :pink: Indie born on 10 November 2011

BFPSeeker

Blueeyedgirl1 

Cazi77 :bfp:

Deethehippy :angel: MiniWig

Embo78

Emilyrose.x :pink: Isabella Mia Brown born 5.24 am on 11 March 2012 weighing 9lb 8oz

FallenAmbers 

Gash02 :blue: Blake Johnston-Miller born 10.34 am on 8 September 2011 weighing 7lbs 

HayleyJJ

Inoue 

JaiJaiS 

Jenny25

Jessalex26 

joey300187 :blue: Harrison Michael Green born 10.32 pm on 28 October 2011 weighing 7lbs 9ozs

Kaede351 :blue: Harrison John Fillier born 4.18 pm on 28 February 2012 weighing 7lbs 10oz

laura_2010 :bfp: twins team :pink: and :blue:

laurah8279 :bfp:

Lilrojo :blue: Bryce Jarret Dalton born 8.08 pm on 15 February 2012 weighing 6lb 6oz

LiSa2010

littlegemx

Madrid98 

mami2karina :blue: Giovanni born 10.05 am on 16 September 2011 weighing 5lbs 11.6ozs 

MissBabyFace 

MrsMandbump

Mumatmadhouse :bfp:

Mummyk2b :bfp:

Neffie :bfp: EDD January 2012

Pickleton

pinkflamingo

Pip7890 :blue: Andrew William born at 10.36 pm on 9 November 2011 weighing 6lb 10oz

PJ32 :bfp:

poppy666 :pink: Serenity Rose born at 2.45 am on 3 November 2011 weighing 6lb 14oz

Puppycat 

Random

RIPBABYRENEE

Ruskiegirl 

SuffolkSarah :bfp: EDD 6 March 2012

Superstoked

Susan36 :bfp:

Suze :blue: Oscar Joseph born 6.08 pm on 1 November 2011 weighing 8lbs 6ozs

sweetlissa 

Tweedy :bfp:

Wantingagirl 

x.angel.x 

xSamanthax :blue: Scott-Antonio born 4.37 am on 22 November 2011 weighing 9lbs

:dust:


----------



## pip7890

Hi Hayley

I'm with you!

I'm Karen, aged 40 (just) and TTC #2 after having Mirena coil removed on 18 October. :bfp: in first cycle NTNP but unfortunately miscarried on Boxing Day at 10w 3d after contracting swine flu.

Looking forward to a happier Christmas in 2011.

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi again Hayley!:hi:

I would love to join!

I have a little girl already and had 1st MC on 20th Dec:cry:

I am hoping to try again straight away! So need to start :sex:

FX'd for us all!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

Thank you to whoever put us in the right place.

Welcome Bella'sMummy. I'm sorry about your loss. 

I thought it might be a good idea to list some reasons to be cheerful:

(1) Although I've had 2 miscarriages, I did have one pregnancy that went to 38 weeks and resulted in my gorgeous son who is now 14 years old
(2) Each time I have TTC or NTNP I have got a :bfp: within 2 cycles
(3) I got a :bfp: immediately I had the Mirena coil removed in October
(4) I got ovulation pains when I had the last Mirena (previous 3 years) and certainly had lots of EWCM prior to this last pregnancy
(5) I have lots of support and love from my friends and family about our decision to TTC (more so than when I was 25 and TTC)
(6) 40 is the new 30 (or so I'm told)!!!

What reasons do you have to be cheerful?

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

**bump**


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hey Ladies!
Hope its okay i join :)

I had my first pregnancy which sadly ended in a MC on 18/12/2010..
Me and my OH want to start trying as soon as I get the 'all clear' from the hospital :)
Hoping for a :bfp: in 2011!! :yellow:

Em x


----------



## pip7890

Hi Emily

Glad you can join us. Another 'familiar' face.

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Thanks Pip :)
Think this group a great idea!!

Em x


----------



## pip7890

We're having problems getting this thread to update in the TTCAL forum. It was set up as a group in the Lounge > TTC area. Hopefully we'll get it resolved soon and we'll be able to welcome more members on board.

In the meantime, if you know how to make it update in the TTCAL forum, feel free to PM me or HayleyJJ (the thread starter).

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi Pip!

So sorry for you loss :hugs::hugs:

Well I am feeling excited and nervous! I also have lots to be cheerful for and I totally believe that things happen for a reason!

I have a gorgeous little girl who brings me so much happiness.

Both times that I have got pregnant it has been within 2 cycles.

Have the best hubby who has given me the best support.

I have a good feeling that it is going to happen soon! FX'd for us all!!

xxxx


----------



## pip7890

emilyrose.x said:


> Thanks Pip :)
> Think this group a great idea!!
> 
> Em x

Hayley and I agree. There are some great support groups out there for ladies TTC. However, they are either new groups for those TTC who have never experienced loss, or TTCAL groups which have been going some time.

Unfortunately there have been a few of us who experiencing loss this December and we felt there would be enough of us to form a group to journey through 2011 together.

So, here's hoping we are all a bunch of fertile myrtles in 2011 and are sprinkled with :dust: :dust: :dust:

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

I wish i knew how too hun but to be honest this is the first forum i have ever joined, wish i could of helped! :( Il ask my OH to see if he knows how to do it lol! :) If he knows il give you two a shout straight away:)
Hope you get it fixed soon hun :)

Fingers Crossed We All Get Our 2011 :bfp: !!! :)

Em x


----------



## pip7890

BellasMummy said:


> Well I am feeling excited and nervous! I also have lots to be cheerful for and I totally believe that things happen for a reason!
> 
> Both times that I have got pregnant it has been within 2 cycles.

That's great news!



BellasMummy said:


> Have the best hubby who has given me the best support.

Makes such a difference doesn't it?



BellasMummy said:


> I have a good feeling that it is going to happen soon! FX'd for us all!

Me too!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

We were just comparing reasons to be cheerful Em. What's yours?

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

From when i came off the pill and me and my OH started trying it only took 4 cycles :)

My OH is very supportive and i know i can talk to him about anything :)

I am currently building our house (checking the builders have done all the work ;) and decorating) so know we can settle down and be secure :)

I am the same as BellasMummy with being so excited about the thought of getting pregnant but nervous incase it could happen again - but i WILL stay possitive ;)

My parents and whole family have looked after me brilliantly through the whole process ..

Just really overal amazed by how much support i have really :)

Joining this site is defo one of the best things i have done, you ladies have been so helpful and really helped me when i needed to talk to someone :) :hugs:

Em xx


----------



## pip7890

emilyrose.x said:


> From when i came off the pill and me and my OH started trying it only took 4 cycles :)
> 
> My OH is very supportive and i know i can talk to him about anything :)
> 
> I am currently building our house (checking the builders have done all the work ;) and decorating) so know we can settle down and be secure :)
> 
> I am the same as BellasMummy with being so excited about the thought of getting pregnant but nervous incase it could happen again - but i WILL stay possitive ;)
> 
> My parents and whole family have looked after me brilliantly through the whole process ..
> 
> Just really overal amazed by how much support i have really :)
> 
> Joining this site is defo one of the best things i have done, you ladies have been so helpful and really helped me when i needed to talk to someone :) :hugs:
> 
> Em xx

Having support makes such a difference. In my first two pregnancies my friends and families reaction was really poor. Yet I was 24, had a good job, own home etc but I got so little support. I was really nervous about telling them this time (thought they'd think I was mad coming up to 40 with a 14 year old son) but they've been brilliant.

I've always thought my OH and I had a good relationship, but I have seen another positive side of him since the m/c. I'm quite an independent person (I brought my DS up by myself for 7 years after my divorce) yet the m/c has really relaxed my defences where my OH is concerned.

The other good thing is definitely this site. I'm not an avid poster, but I do lurk and post where I can be constructive. I was not aware of anything like this when I m/c in 1995, but it has really helped me this time around. I don't feel like the odd one out any more and it gives me such hope for the future.

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

welcome all sorry had some hubby time!! first time since mc and was lovely to get back to ttc and feel close again


----------



## HayleyJJ

cheerful reasons - to have friends in the same position meaning you guys and that we can all talk about cm boobs and sex without looking weird hehe:haha:


----------



## pip7890

I could do with some OH time. Ah well he's back home tomorrow. 

I've just got to post a question in m/c forum and then I am switching this damn phone off and heading to sleep. 

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Yea Pip it makes a hugee difference :) feel so lucky, he knows how too cheer me up on thoses days where i feel like i cant even smile which is a extra plus :)
I think thats really inspiring knowing that women can do it on there own but even better knowing that you can be really close with someone too:) so happy everything went well for you hun :hugs:
Yea it definatley gives us all hope and faith, especially knowing we can all help eachother out :) x

HayleyJJ - haha>> "meaning that we can all talk about cm boobs and sex without looking weird" this made me chuckle :) :)

xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

blesws you me to nite nite lovelys xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

emilyrose.x said:


> Yea Pip it makes a hugee difference :) feel so lucky, he knows how too cheer me up on thoses days where i feel like i cant even smile which is a extra plus :)
> I think thats really inspiring knowing that women can do it on there own but even better knowing that you can be really close with someone too:) so happy everything went well for you hun :hugs:
> Yea it definatley gives us all hope and faith, especially knowing we can all help eachother out :) x
> 
> HayleyJJ - haha>> "meaning that we can all talk about cm boobs and sex without looking weird" this made me chuckle :) :)
> 
> xx


hehe me too x nite


----------



## pip7890

Why are we not in bed? - other than Hayley who has been to bed already tonight!!! Lol

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Haahaa ;) night Hayley :) xx

Pip -i really dont know lol?
I didnt wake up till 1.30pm today :O did have alot of Baileys on New Year though so im using that as my excuse ;) lol
Me thinkin beddies soon though :)

xx


----------



## pip7890

Right. You two are a very bad influence on me. I'm normally in bed by 11 as I usually get up at 6. My OH is back tomorrow so I won't be able to get away with all this rabble-rousing!!!! Wishing I'd had a black Russian now though. 

Night night. 

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hahaa Pip!! :laugh2: !!

Haha i could do with one of them right now :winkwink:
My OH treatening to turn the light off now because he wants to go bed:growlmad: :laugh2:
Think he wants abit of attention :winkwink: !!

Night hun,
xx


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi Girls. Can i join?
About me;

I am sarah, i live in suffolk, and came off the pill in july. My LMP was 19th of Oct, i went for a private scan on the 20th Dec, when i would have been 8+6, i had no reason to worry, but had no symptoms, a bit of bloating but that was all, i wasnt overly concerned as i know not everyone had nausea etc. but when i got there they said baby measured okay but no HB. I was devastated, baby had only prob died they day before. I went into hospital fo ERPC on thurs 23rd Dec.
the bleeding has stopped now and i think we may DTD for the first time tonight, although i am scared!!!!! So want to get preg quickly. 3 of my friends are trying (one is 5 months preg, our babies would have been in the same year!! :nope:) and although i know it isnt but i feel asif its a race to get the bfp!!! And i know its horrible but i will feel sooooo jealous and upset if they get their babies before me. I dont want to feel like this, but am sure i will!!!!!
Would so love to have a baby by next xmas. will prehaps let me get over this christmas, the worst period of my life so far!!!! xxx


----------



## pip7890

Welcome Sarah

I'm sorry for your loss. Here's wishing you lots of :dust: for 2011. 

Pip x


----------



## BFPSeeker

Hi count me in the group please ! 

I had my first m/c in June 2010 at 5 weeks and m/c again the weekend before Xmas at 7 weeks . We have now been ttc for 11 months.

I found Xmas especially hard as had to spend with my pregnant sis in law and their 1 year old . Hogmanay hard too as just kept thinking about all the high hopes I had had this time last year. 

Anyway new year new start ! Hope we all get the baby we dream of this year x


----------



## HayleyJJ

welcome ladies so lovely for you to join!!

how are we all this am?

ive just woken up i blame pip and emilyrose pmsl :hugs:

so i :sex:last night amd cramping today had lots of watery cm last night before :sex: so hoping thats gd 
:spermy: swim swim swim xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Good morning ladies!

Hayley good luck, it sounds good to me!

I did HPT this morn and it was BFN so that is good! I also did OPK which had a faint line.

I has a tiny bit of brown discharge sorry TMI! Do you think this is just the end of all the bleeding?

Do you think I will be ok :sex:???

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HayleyJJ

i think u will be fine to bed hun xx gl x


----------



## BFPSeeker

To be honest I have had a few days of vino and choccies over Xmas and new year. (well i think i needed it !) Today it's back to the healthy t t c regime ! :thumbup:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Welcome Sarah and BFPSeeker :)

Hayley im very tired this morning :coffee: .. cant think why? :winkwink: hahaa!!

:spermy: Go Sperm Gooo..!! :spermy: :winkwink: Fingers Crossed for you :)

BellasMummy :sex: I think you should be fine hun :) x

Em xx


----------



## pip7890

Afternoon ladies

I was going to binge on chocs and vodka after my loss, but my heart wasn't in it. I think I've still got lots of pregnancy hormones in my body. My boobs are still sore (although not swollen) and I still don't fancy coffee or regular tea. 

OH home in a couple of hours so best get myself glammed up. I'm sure ive got matching underwear somewhere......!!!!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Btw, if anyone wants the sparkly signature see Hayley. She's this group's techno wizard - when she's not 'otherwise engaged'!!!

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Pip - thats what i fancied doing when i had my loss but as soon as i had the scan to say my angel had no heartbeat wasnt there - i had started smoking again *damn it , i was doing so well - didnt touch one for over 3weeks (as soon as i found out i was preggers) .. Still not intrested in coffee - tea i still like but hate coffee :coffee: 
Haha - get the sexy pants out :winkwink:

The writtin looks great! I will confess i did get the idea off here :winkwink:

xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

pip7890 said:


> Btw, if anyone wants the sparkly signature see Hayley. She's this group's techno wizard - when she's not 'otherwise engaged'!!!
> 
> Pip x


pmsl thats so funny hehe! i love it x

you will be other engaged later im sure

whats matching underwear??? please explain


----------



## pip7890

HayleyJJ said:

> whats matching underwear??? please explain

Lol. M&S best - impulse bought - lemon netting - will no doubt be in agony later so it'll be comfy bra and big pants tomorrow!!!

Off outside to hang washing :hangwashing: - I've so wanted to use that one!

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

lmao xx


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi hayley, how can i get the sparkley 'ttc after loss' sig?
Hope you ladies are having a good day today? I think i may DTD tonight, havent done for ages. (only once since got BFP) my bleeding has stopped today, no pink when i wipe!! so back on the green tea and EPO. And the OH may be getting lucky later!!!!! A litle scared it may hurt, or may bleed after though!
sarah xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hey sweety :)

Today been a lazy day for me - hows yours been?
Have fun :sex: - everything should be fine - just go steady if your worried about the pain and see how you feel :) enjoy :)

Em x


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks ladies xx

Sarah I am gonna give it a go too! But I am so scared!

I did HPT and it was BFN so hopefully FX'd it is the right time!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## susan36

hi ladies can i join , im susan 37, iv had 2 mc one in july at abt 11 weeks and on there on dec 27 , at just over 5 , midwife says 7weeks but i know my dates , and hoping to get a stcky bfp in 2011 , sending stcky baby dust to you all


----------



## HayleyJJ

will send u mess with siggy hun xx

of course u can join the more the merrier hun xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

i had :sex: last night all was fine in fact i love it and kept the spermys in all night tmi sorry

didnt hurt or anything xx


----------



## suffolksarah

Thanks for the siggy hayley, hopefully it has appeared???

Well was going to DTD tonight, but the OH has just spent the last 10 min being sick!!! :dohh: GGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR how dare he be ill!!!!


----------



## puppycat

HayleyJJ said:


> will send u mess with siggy hun xx
> 
> of course u can join the more the merrier hun xx

Can you send me the sig too? :thumbup:

Well I am officially joining you ladies.

My name's Lynnette and I'm 25yo, I have a beautiful daughter already and had a miscarriage over Christmas. I started bleeding New Years Day (Happy New Year right...?!):thumbup:but am glad to finally deal with the bleed after being told for 3 weeks I was having a miscarriage.

Have had more bloods than I care to remember and the bruises to match :(

WTT until June officially but I know I'm not strong enough.... :dohh:


----------



## HayleyJJ

yes babes x


----------



## BellasMummy

Can you send me sig too pls hun xx

So I have had a BFN today and think I am having OV pains today but did a OPK test and was negative, do they work straight after mc? 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

I don't really use OPK's so I have no idea - sorry x


----------



## neffie

Hi Bellasmummy....you can ovulate right after a miscarriage, but your hcg levels need to be back to 0, aka pre-pregnancy levels. I got a +OPK 2 weeks after I miscarried. Hope that helps. :)


----------



## cazi77

Hi can I join?

My name is Caroline i'm 26 and so is my DH. We conceived #1 after 6 months but sadly m/c on dec 24th at 9w 4d. I stopped bleeding 5 days ago so we are NTNP until 1st AF and then properly TTC after. 

We are both hoping it doesn't take too long to get another BFP.

Lots of luck too us all xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks Neffie!

I got a BFN today so I guess my levels have dropped but the OPK was neg too.

I really feel like I am getting OV pains today so think I need to start :sex:

xx


----------



## cazi77

Oh and please can you send me the sig. I need my sig brightening up! Thanks.


----------



## HayleyJJ

BellasMummy said:


> Can you send me sig too pls hun xx
> 
> So I have had a BFN today and think I am having OV pains today but did a OPK test and was negative, do they work straight after mc?
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

i dunno im cramping as well and was last night odd isnt it


----------



## HayleyJJ

and back pain as well feel wet but wen i go check not much going on tbh x


----------



## BellasMummy

Same as me!

Hopefully it is! Will have to do lots of :sex:

xx


----------



## pip7890

suffolksarah said:


> Hi hayley, how can i get the sparkley 'ttc after loss' sig?
> Hope you ladies are having a good day today? I think i may DTD tonight, havent done for ages. (only once since got BFP) my bleeding has stopped today, no pink when i wipe!! so back on the green tea and EPO. And the OH may be getting lucky later!!!!! A litle scared it may hurt, or may bleed after though!
> sarah xx

Hi Sarah

Welcome!

Careful with the green tea. I'm sure I read on one of the TTC threads that green tea can be bad for you when TTC. It might be worth a quick search of the forum to check it out. I seem to think it was discussed on the Team Ding Dong thread but I might be wrong.

I'm thinking of trying EPO although I haven't usually had a problem with CM. That said, a m/c changes everything you thought you knew.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

susan36 said:


> hi ladies can i join , im susan 37, iv had 2 mc one in july at abt 11 weeks and on there on dec 27 , at just over 5 , midwife says 7weeks but i know my dates , and hoping to get a stcky bfp in 2011 , sending stcky baby dust to you all

Welcome Susan.

Lovely of you to join us.

:dust: to you too.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

suffolksarah said:


> Well was going to DTD tonight, but the OH has just spent the last 10 min being sick!!! :dohh: GGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR how dare he be ill!!!!

lol. Beats a headache!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

puppycat said:


> Well I am officially joining you ladies.

Welcome Lynette. Great to see you, although wish it was in different circumstances of course.

We're here to support each other irrespective of when we plan to start TTC.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hayley can you send me the code for the "TTC After Loss 2011 Bfp" please?
Feel left out not having same :(

LOL i wrote one of threads about that raspberry tea - chuffin interent got me worried and people were saying that it causes MC in 1st tri so i was right worried because i had a couple of cups but found out that theres no chance it could have caused MC so that made me feel LOADS better :)

x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Pip, everyone has been so supportive on here so it seems natural to ride the rollercoaster to BFP with you all xx

Hopefully we can help each other through this time and make 2011 our year xx


----------



## pip7890

BellasMummy said:


> So I have had a BFN today and think I am having OV pains today but did a OPK test and was negative, do they work straight after mc?

I'm just posting as I read through so hopefully someone has already answered this one. Although I've never used OPKs myself I understand they will work straight after a m/c. From experience I know that after a m/c your cycle can change so its worth looking out for as many signs as possible. If you're having ov pains and you have EWCM then it's looking good.

:dust: to you

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

cazi77 said:


> Hi can I join?
> 
> My name is Caroline i'm 26 and so is my DH. We conceived #1 after 6 months but sadly m/c on dec 24th at 9w 4d. I stopped bleeding 5 days ago so we are NTNP until 1st AF and then properly TTC after.
> 
> We are both hoping it doesn't take too long to get another BFP.
> 
> Lots of luck too us all xxx

Hi Caroline

Great that you are joining us in our quest for a :bfp: in 2011. Like you I'm going to NTNP for a cycle or two and then see if we need to ramp it up a bit.

:dust: to you.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

cazi77 said:


> Oh and please can you send me the sig. I need my sig brightening up! Thanks.

Hi Cazi

If you PM Hayley she'll let you have the signature.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Okay, how's this for a wild thought?

I was having my occasional 'sat on the loo' daydream (you know where the kids/dogs/mother/OH have left you alone long enough to actually relax, when I thought "I wonder how many of us will have a baby AND be pregnant again at the end of the year?".

I blame my OH. He keeps telling me he wants 5. Given that I'm 40 it's not looking likely but clearly it's put ideas into my head of me being on a baby conveyor belt for the next 5 years. Maybe I've overdone the caffeine today!!!!

At this moment in time I'd gladly settle for one healthy baby by December.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

pip7890 said:


> Okay, how's this for a wild thought?
> 
> I was having my occasional 'sat on the loo' daydream (you know where the kids/dogs/mother/OH have left you alone long enough to actually relax, when I thought "I wonder how many of us will have a baby AND be pregnant again at the end of the year?".
> 
> I blame my OH. He keeps telling me he wants 5. Given that I'm 40 it's not looking likely but clearly it's put ideas into my head of me being on a baby conveyor belt for the next 5 years. Maybe I've overdone the caffeine today!!!!
> 
> At this moment in time I'd gladly settle for one healthy baby by December.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Not a chance!!!!! :coffee:
> 
> Good luck though, lol :flower:


----------



## HayleyJJ

well pip i think 5 of us will be preg my march dont ask why just what came to mind!!

welcome ladies im not neglecting u all got family over luckily my side kick pip is looking after you alll xxxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

please pm me if u want siggy ladies xx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HayleyJJ

omg ladies just done my tarot and got this card x

Like a mother, this card represents fertility and gentle authority. The twelve stars over her head represent the twelve signs of the zodiac. She is the Empress of the universe and open to all who seek her out. The seven pearls that adorn her neck represent the seven major chakras of the Hindus. This is a powerful card of intuition, spiritual development, and the ability to control oneself. This card suggests that we should follow our natural instincts and gut feelings. This card often revels itself at the time of new beginnings such as a new business, the birth of a child, and new undertakings. The negative variation of this card would be not heeding our inner voice, the loss of a loved one, in particular a child, or that our vanity may lead us down an empty and wasted path.

how weird what does it mean


----------



## MrsMandBump

Hi ladies, I'm pleased I found this thread, it sums up my 2011 goals entirely! 

I miscarried naturally at 11 weeks on 7th December. We are officially WTT at the moment but as soon as I get my AF we'll be trying again :dance:

At first (immediately after my MC) I don't think I could have considered trying again for at least 6 months but I have been amazed by my body and minds healing capabilities and the passing of 2010 has also helped me in getting a positive outlook for 2011.

Good luck with TTC your 2011 babies! :dust:

Mrs M xxxxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

welcome mrsmandbump we hope you enjoy our group were all lovely xxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

i also had natural mc on 18th dec at 12 weks


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi ladies

So I really want to ttc tonight but have just been to toilet and had browny redish cm, I am having OV pain and had BFN today do you think I am ok to :sex: ??

Thanks xx


----------



## pip7890

Welcome *Mrs M*. :dust: to you.

*BellasMummy* if you feel up to it, why not? I'm in the same boat as you. Pop a towel down though to save on wasting your sheets. (Sorry if that's too practical - I'm a Capricorn control freak!)

Pip x (aka Hayley's Sidekick!)


----------



## HayleyJJ

pip did u see my tarot card i got???


----------



## HayleyJJ

BellasMummy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So I really want to ttc tonight but have just been to toilet and had browny redish cm, I am having OV pain and had BFN today do you think I am ok to :sex: ??
> 
> Thanks xx


go for it again sorry im a capricorn too hehe


----------



## pip7890

I did. I reckon it was all that :sex: you had last night. You're probably on your way to our first :bfp: as I type!!! :happydance:

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

do u think? what makes you think that x

i have been cramping off to do cm check tmi sorry


----------



## puppycat

I DTD with DH on Saturday night which kick started my m/c bleed. I was worried about the infection thing but I feel ok and I figure it'd have taken hold by now :confused:

So Bellasmummy I say use a condom or something if you want to DTD, just in case. If you're worried about it you won't enjoy it anyway hun x


----------



## emilyrose.x

BellasMummy - just thought you should know i rang hospital earlier asking if i could have sex once my bleeding has stopped as i had my MC on 18/12/2010 and im now having brown/red discharge instead of blood but hospital told me not to have sex, even if i stop bleeding because even if you have stopped there can be blood there still thats not coming out as quick as it should and can cause bleeding again as cervix is very sensitive and possible infection - crap i know but just thought i should tell you. Do whats best for you though hun :thumbup:

Em x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

I'm here hun!! i found it :) 

just got in from bowling and playing pool how popular am i lol

I'm with u all for sure!!

I'm Becci 24 from Herefordshire

I had my first loss in July 2009 i went for my 12 weeks scan and bub has passed away at 8+4 weeks. then we had another in October 09 at 6 weeks natural and then another on 12th July 2010 at 6 weeks aswell.

i'm now under help with my FS which has helped me now know i will have my 2011 BFP for sure :)

i have even done my nursery and got everything ready :)

Roll on all of our 2011 BFPS xxxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> I DTD with DH on Saturday night which kick started my m/c bleed. I was worried about the infection thing but I feel ok and I figure it'd have taken hold by now :confused:
> 
> So Bellasmummy I say use a condom or something if you want to DTD, just in case. If you're worried about it you won't enjoy it anyway hun x

So my post did come through ... EVENTUALLY!!

Agree with puppycat - use a condom if you do :)

Em x


----------



## pip7890

HayleyJJ said:


> omg ladies just done my tarot and got this card x
> 
> Like a mother, this card represents fertility and gentle authority... suggests that we should follow our natural instincts and gut feelings.... often reveals itself at the time of new beginnings such as... birth of a child, and new undertakings.

I'd like to thing this means that your positive mental attitude toward conceiving a healthy baby will bring you what you most desire. You are young, healthy and fertile and determined to succeed.

That's just my reading of the words. I've never done tarot cards, but I do believe in fate.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Becci_Boo86 said:


> I'm here hun!! i found it :)
> 
> just got in from bowling and playing pool how popular am i lol
> 
> I'm with u all for sure!!
> 
> I'm Becci 24 from Herefordshire
> 
> I had my first loss in July 2009 i went for my 12 weeks scan and bub has passed away at 8+4 weeks. then we had another in October 09 at 6 weeks natural and then another on 12th July 2010 at 6 weeks aswell.
> 
> i'm now under help with my FS which has helped me now know i will have my 2011 BFP for sure :)
> 
> i have even done my nursery and got everything ready :)
> 
> Roll on all of our 2011 BFPS xxxx

Hello Becci

Welcome to our thread. Fingers crossed for a 2011 :bfp: for you.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

Becci_Boo86 said:


> I'm here hun!! i found it :)
> 
> just got in from bowling and playing pool how popular am i lol
> 
> I'm with u all for sure!!
> 
> I'm Becci 24 from Herefordshire
> 
> I had my first loss in July 2009 i went for my 12 weeks scan and bub has passed away at 8+4 weeks. then we had another in October 09 at 6 weeks natural and then another on 12th July 2010 at 6 weeks aswell.
> 
> i'm now under help with my FS which has helped me now know i will have my 2011 BFP for sure :)
> 
> i have even done my nursery and got everything ready :)
> 
> Roll on all of our 2011 BFPS xxxx


welcome my friend and oldest bnb friend and bb mess friend (anyone else got a bb?)

welcome becciboo love you lots and jan is ur month for answers x
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

so gld you made it to our group


----------



## pip7890

emilyrose.x said:


> BellasMummy - just thought you should know i rang hospital earlier asking if i could have sex once my bleeding has stopped as i had my MC on 18/12/2010 and im now having brown/red discharge instead of blood but hospital told me not to have sex, even if i stop bleeding because even if you have stopped there can be blood there still thats not coming out as quick as it should and can cause bleeding again as cervix is very sensitive and possible infection - crap i know but just thought i should tell you. Do whats best for you though hun :thumbup:
> 
> Em x

Interesting post Em. Since there'll be no :sex: here tonight I think I'll ask that question tomorrow at the hospital.

Is there anything else I should ask?

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

emilyrose.x said:


> BellasMummy - just thought you should know i rang hospital earlier asking if i could have sex once my bleeding has stopped as i had my MC on 18/12/2010 and im now having brown/red discharge instead of blood but hospital told me not to have sex, even if i stop bleeding because even if you have stopped there can be blood there still thats not coming out as quick as it should and can cause bleeding again as cervix is very sensitive and possible infection - crap i know but just thought i should tell you. Do whats best for you though hun :thumbup:
> 
> Em x

wonder why they said that im worried now as im not bleeding and havent for days got bfn sunday so why should i not bed ?? arghhhhh im stressing now worried i may get an infection x:cry:


----------



## puppycat

HayleyJJ said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> BellasMummy - just thought you should know i rang hospital earlier asking if i could have sex once my bleeding has stopped as i had my MC on 18/12/2010 and im now having brown/red discharge instead of blood but hospital told me not to have sex, even if i stop bleeding because even if you have stopped there can be blood there still thats not coming out as quick as it should and can cause bleeding again as cervix is very sensitive and possible infection - crap i know but just thought i should tell you. Do whats best for you though hun :thumbup:
> 
> Em x
> 
> wonder why they said that im worried now as im not bleeding and havent for days got bfn sunday so why should i not bed ?? arghhhhh im stressing now worried i may get an infection x:cry:Click to expand...

When did you last DTD?


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Its a brilliant group :D

i going to go right bk 2 page one and ready everyones comment :) then i know all about you all :) 

Yea if any of u have Blackberry chat PM us would love to be able 2 chat u all!! wouldnt we Hayley since we are on there all the time :)  xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

yes becci we r


----------



## pip7890

HayleyJJ said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> BellasMummy - just thought you should know i rang hospital earlier asking if i could have sex once my bleeding has stopped as i had my MC on 18/12/2010 and im now having brown/red discharge instead of blood but hospital told me not to have sex, even if i stop bleeding because even if you have stopped there can be blood there still thats not coming out as quick as it should and can cause bleeding again as cervix is very sensitive and possible infection - crap i know but just thought i should tell you. Do whats best for you though hun :thumbup:
> 
> Em x
> 
> wonder why they said that im worried now as im not bleeding and havent for days got bfn sunday so why should i not bed ?? arghhhhh im stressing now worried i may get an infection x:cry:Click to expand...

*Hayley* I don't think you've got anything to worry about. You're not in serious pain, there's no smelly discharge and you haven't got a fever. If you're worried check with EPAU in the morning. Relax - or else!!!! 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

I couldn't possibly operate a blackberry - I can just about manage with the phone I have!!


----------



## emilyrose.x

Pip - Rang hospital up about the sex because its been over 2 weeks and i have a very high sex drive so to put it blunt i have been gagging for it, was planning on doing the dirty tonight as it is more a red discharge i have now than blood, so was planning on puttin a towel down (yes, i am also Capricorn :winkwink: ) and thought it would be fine, my OH wanted me to ring hospital to be sure so got transfered through to one of the gyno nurses who advised me to wait till i have my confirmation scan as my cervix is very sensitive atm and even if i have completely stopped bleeding there may be more but it has not travelled out as quick as it should have and that this may lead to further bleeding - she said better to be sure and prevent infection and i asked about using a condom if this would prevent infection? and she said that even a tampon can cause infection and best to wait till i am sure that everything has gone before i , in her words, "put things up there".

Hayley - dont worry, im sure everything is fine hun.. The gyno nurse may have just said it because its a routine thing to say? or for precaution, it doesnt mean you will get a infection almost certain, just so that you are aware of the risks i think..

x


----------



## pip7890

It's a really friendly group Becci. It's only been going 24 hours but very popular already.

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

puppycat said:


> I couldn't possibly operate a blackberry - I can just about manage with the phone I have!!

hehe that made me laugh babes xx
i just done the:dishes: now going to fly my :plane: but the trouble is i need to:sex:

oh just :serenade: me was lovely and i just got a pressie off a:flasher:

sorry ladies had to be done hehe xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies!

Well I just :sex: before I read any of your posts!!

I feel fine no pain, but now a bit worried!

xx


----------



## pip7890

*Hayley*!!!! Move away from the smilies :gun:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

You ladies who are :sex: tonight should be laid with your legs in the air and your hands under your bum! How the heck are you managing to hold a laptop at the same time?!!!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

pip7890 said:


> You ladies who are :sex: tonight should be laid with your legs in the air and your hands under your bum! How the heck are you managing to hold a laptop at the same time?!!!
> 
> Pip x

:haha: :haha:

That made me smile - it's been a while :thumbup:


----------



## emilyrose.x

BellasMummy *DO NOT* worry!! Everything will be fine! Just thought you should know incase you did start bleeding again and was worried but thank god everything been okay! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

lmao at pipp im not going nr oh time im going to sleep so i can sleep with the:spermy:


----------



## HayleyJJ

y are u more fertile after a mc or baby?


----------



## puppycat

No idea! But I'm off to bed now.
Goodnight ladies xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Night puppycat xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

Well annoyed oh is asleep dam


----------



## emilyrose.x

*Wake Him, Wake Him* :winkwink:

x


----------



## puppycat

Lol, did you wake him after?

No chance here for a bit, need to have more bloods drawn tomorrow then go to Dr to change my meds before I can TTC x


----------



## HayleyJJ

:cry:didnt wake him:cry:


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all. Well sitting at work, I work as a nanny, for a 5 year old and a 7 year old. Boy are they hyper today! Back to school tomorrow! My preg friend came round earlier with the two she looks after. Was a little hard to talk about all the mummy to be stuff she got for xmas, she was upset as our babies eould have been in the same year, and would have grown up together!!
Hot very very light positive today, so going to do an opk in a mo. Just need to keep fx that oh isn't feeling poorly tonight so i can get some bd in! 

Hope all of you who are back to work today, are getting by okay. I am glad Xmas is done with. A bit of normality helps!
Xx


----------



## suffolksarah

Sorry wrote this on my phone, so apologies for wierdly placed words, spellings etc. Xx


----------



## puppycat

Hi SS, must be hard being around children but at least you've got your friend to talk to. Can imagine it'll be hard seeing her LO grow up though so big HUGS for that.

Luckily, or not, I am on long term sick atm so I don't have to face work after m/c but I do still have to keep going for my DD and got DH's step son coming this afternoon, he's 7 in a matter of days and is also very hyper. Joy! x


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi puppycat, I have been temping in a day nursery when the others 2 are at school. But rung up and said i wasnt going ti do it anymore, to much stress, too many hours. I was running mysef ragged before Xmas. Don't need the extra stress at the moment!
Good luck with the step son, 7 year old boys are mad! Xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

hi girlys x u should get a neg soon babes xx


----------



## puppycat

Hi SS and Hayley

Yes I do remember seeing a post which said you worked in a nursery too. If you need anything now it's R&R, lost of pampering and hugs. xx


----------



## mami2karina

I ladies! I'm Brittany! My dh and I are ttc our #2, my 4th. We just m/c twins on Christmas Day:cry: But we may have found a reason from my OB yesterday so I am excited. But just found out again yesterday that another one of my friends is pregnant with an unplanned pregnancy :wacko: Makes me wanna cry. I woke up feeling so sad and empty inside. I just wanna crawl back into bed. But no...it's off to the dentist for 2 hours of work yuko!


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hey Brittany.. Sorry for your losses :hugs:
Im sorry you have to go through this, is so upsetting when close people around you get pregnant :hugs: here if you need to chat x

Em x


----------



## HayleyJJ

mami2karina said:


> I ladies! I'm Brittany! My dh and I are ttc our #2, my 4th. We just m/c twins on Christmas Day:cry: But we may have found a reason from my OB yesterday so I am excited. But just found out again yesterday that another one of my friends is pregnant with an unplanned pregnancy :wacko: Makes me wanna cry. I woke up feeling so sad and empty inside. I just wanna crawl back into bed. But no...it's off to the dentist for 2 hours of work yuko!


welcome babes sorry for ur loss were all in same boat seems many of us mc around xmas so sad:cry:

but were all here to support each other
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for us all xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

\\:D/\\:D/ladies i am defo oving pains and cramps are here hehe still no ewcm as yet tho watery n lotiony x

how are we all today were like owls dont post much during day but come alive at night hehe


----------



## Becci_Boo86

woop woop you Ovulating thats brilliant! i'm still waiting for AF CD78 its driving me mental. i even tested this morning just incase something amazing happened lol but BFN
oh well!! 6days to go and then maybe i will get some answers on this and something to bring it on!!

this Group is getting bigger woop woop xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

whoop! :happydance:
I filled in one of them ovulation calculators and it asked my "Luteal phase lengh"?
what the hell is that?? well i set it at 13 and it says my ov date is today , and im not bleeding anymore, but is abit like ewcm so really wana have sex but darent.. :huh: doctor last night effin scared me!! :growlmad:

hwa you today hayley?

x


----------



## puppycat

Just got a delivery of all my new candles but DD is fast asleep and I can't open them for fear of waking her :(

Hate waiting lol x


----------



## HayleyJJ

emilyrose.x said:


> whoop! :happydance:
> I filled in one of them ovulation calculators and it asked my "Luteal phase lengh"?
> what the hell is that?? well i set it at 13 and it says my ov date is today , and im not bleeding anymore, but is abit like ewcm so really wana have sex but darent.. :huh: doctor last night effin scared me!! :growlmad:
> 
> hwa you today hayley?
> 
> x

im good babes well happy now i got ewcm whoop whoop:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HayleyJJ

ladies i got ewcm lots of :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: tonight


----------



## emilyrose.x

Saweet!! :coolio: 
:happydance: :happydance:

whoop whoop!! :spermy:

FX'd for youu!! :wohoo: x


----------



## HayleyJJ

emilyrose.x said:


> Saweet!! :coolio:
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> whoop whoop!! :spermy:
> 
> FX'd for youu!! :wohoo: x


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet xxx:happydance:


----------



## HayleyJJ

The Luteal Phase is the time period that begins the day after ovulation and runs through the remainder of your menstrual cycle (ending the day before your next period). Typically, the luteal phase lasts between 10 to16 days and is consistent from cycle to cycle, averaging 14 days for most women.


emily thats for you babes xx


----------



## puppycat

Glad someone's getting some tonight! I have a meeting at 8.30 and my mum is going to babysit whilst we go. Soooo tired :(


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hayley - On It Like Sonic :winkwink: (Wish i bloody were! hehe) xx

Puppycat CANCEL the meeting :winkwink:
Iv not had any in 3 weeks.. :dohh: we just been "playing" every night :happydance: just shame there nothing to get sucked up :dohh: hehee :laugh2:

xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

HayleyJJ said:


> The Luteal Phase is the time period that begins the day after ovulation and runs through the remainder of your menstrual cycle (ending the day before your next period). Typically, the luteal phase lasts between 10 to16 days and is consistent from cycle to cycle, averaging 14 days for most women.
> 
> 
> emily thats for you babes xx

Thank you sweety :) - i put 13 to be safe hehe:) il just have to wait for my ewcm - FX'd it will be soon :happydance:
Im in a right giddy mood today lol!! :laugh2: xx


----------



## puppycat

Ha ha, wish I could Emily but there are 14 people going so I can't :(

I am quite proud of myself actually because I have just cooked for the first time in weeks. Ive been so down and had aches etc from this m/c so haven't done anything apart from washing clothes. Big feat xx


----------



## cazi77

Hi all I'm just dropping into say hi. How exciting ovulation for some!!! 

I don't think I will ever want a BFN so much!!! The line is now very faint so I think my levels must be quite low now!! I can't wait to ovulate I hope it wont be too long.

:loopy:


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> Ha ha, wish I could Emily but there are 14 people going so I can't :(
> 
> I am quite proud of myself actually because I have just cooked for the first time in weeks. Ive been so down and had aches etc from this m/c so haven't done anything apart from washing clothes. Big feat xx

Ooh man :( Well if you erm.. come down with a cold in the next few hours and are unable to make it too the meeting :winkwink: then make sure you let us know :winkwink: hehee xx Arw' glad to hear your feeling better hun, what did you make :) ? xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

cazi77 said:


> Hi all I'm just dropping into say hi. How exciting ovulation for some!!!
> 
> I don't think I will ever want a BFN so much!!! The line is now very faint so I think my levels must be quite low now!! I can't wait to ovulate I hope it wont be too long.
> 
> :loopy:

hi hun! :)
Arw' bless you! iv not taken a preg test yet but will be taking one after my confirmation scan so if i get a BFN we will be trying straight away :) i hope its soon for you babes :) xx


----------



## puppycat

I made spaghetti bolognese but with rice for me and DH, and pasta for Step son and DD.
Fresh mince too ;) go me! Lol.

My mum hasn't confirmed if she can babysit yet... DH will be going anyway though even if i don't sigh. x


----------



## emilyrose.x

hehe! whoop :happydance: i need to learn to cook :huh: - i did make a jacket potato with cheese and..wait wait.. tuna :smug: lmao! it was really nice though :):) guna buy some cook books when me and OH move into our own place then il be cooking with Jamie Oliver and Gordan Ramsey :smug: ..i wish :sad1: lolxxx


----------



## puppycat

Oh god I hate cooking these days - I used to love it but it's so time consuming!

I can do basics but don't ask me to make cakes or bread etc. GAH!


----------



## joey300187

hiya please could you send me the signature too ;) xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Arw' bless you hun! im sure you'l get back into doing everything what you did before soon.. i hope so anyway.. :hugs: xx


----------



## joey300187

I just realised i never put my details on here lol.

Im 23 been ttc since july 2009. lost our first angel in Oct 09 at 8 weeks then had 3 more mc's feb, may and july 10 all just before 5 weeks. Had various test done and all have come back normal. so after a break (we stopped ttc after last mc) we have now started back trying again this month. Hoping its 1st month lucky ;) xxx


----------



## puppycat

Hi Joey

Sounds like you've been through the mill, how frustrating that they cannot find a reason for it :(

You're in good company though xx


----------



## pinkflamingo

hi all,
I was kindly pointed in your direction by Emilyrose, and hope it is ok for me to join you.

I am Donna and am 29 years old. I got my BFP last November and was so excited as we had been trying for 14 months. I have PCOS and hubby has had a lot of health issues over the last couple of years and so things have rather been against us! Anyway, I was so excited that there was no way i could wait until my 12 week scan, so we booked an early one when I was just over 7 weeks. The sonographer could not find a heartbeat and told me the measurements suggested baby was 5 + 6. She booked us in for a scan 10 days later and confirmed that we had had a mmc. I opted for nature to take control of things, but so far nothing has happened (it will be 5 weeks since baby died this week). I have a scan booked at the hospital on friday and if nothing has happened by then, I may seek medical intervention. DH and I would like to try again asap for a baby, and I hope that we get our BFP soon, so that the end of 2011 can be a lot brighter and happier than the start of it.
I am so sorry for all our losses and wish everyone a happy and healthy 2011.

xx


----------



## joey300187

Hey hun

i was gutted when i first found out they had no reason for me but now have decided to look at the positive- theres no reason my next preg shouldnt be a healthy happy one ;).

thanks for reply. this site is doing me the world of good being able to talk to ppl that understand.
how do you get the signature thing at the bottom of ur posts hun. i think theyre well pretty ;) xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi Joey!! Sorry for your losses :hugs:! Il have my fingers crossed that this month is your lucky month :winkwink: as i hope it is for all the lovely ladies on here :happydance: xx

Hey Donna! yaay glad you came :) the ladies who set this group up are genius's i swear :winkwink: its brill!! Everyone supports eachother - best thing since bread :happydance:

big hugs to all the ladies :hugs: and :bfp: that *WILL* happen for us all this year!! xxx


----------



## BFPSeeker

Hey ladies

Wow, i havent logged in for 24 hrs and i've missed like 10 pages!

Hayley your tarot sounds cool - did you have your cards read? 

Just to add to the BD debate - I go to a chinese medicine practitioner once a week for acupuncture. Have been going since August. She says no BD for 2 to 3 months !! I'm ignoring her and doing it anyway :wacko: I think if you feel up to it then you should just go for it .

I think my hormones are all over the pace at mo - have had sore boobs for about a week which i usually only get for a day or so when i ovulate or when AF due. No CM though so dont think ovulating yet - could take me while to get back to normal i think :shrug: 

:dust: ovulation dust to all


----------



## joey300187

Hi hun
thanls for the good luck message really hope you too get a BFP!! im on day 24 now so am hopign and praying for some good news really really soon! hehe. i agree too the ladies setting this up are great! ;) xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

BFPSeeker - hehe "Wow, i havent logged in for 24 hrs and i've missed like 10 pages!" :laugh2: all little miss chatterbox's on here which is brill :thumbup: ..
im really gutted because i have checked the having sex thing on internet (Google as always :blush: ) and on there people say once you have stopped bleeding its fine - why the hell has the gyno nurse told me i gota wait? :sad1: confirmation scan not that far away now so once that then i am on it like sonicc :sex: ..x

Joey - thankyou sweet :) whoop :happydance: i hope you get it very very soon!! <3 :winkwink: xx


----------



## pinkflamingo

just a quick question about something I posted yesterday, and which some of you may be able to help me with
Sorry if tmi, but when I went to the toilet yesterday, there was a lot of what looked like ewcm on the tissue paper. I realise that this is a sign of OV, but is it even possible that I could I be ovulating when I have not had ANY bleeding at all from my mmc yet? I have been reading about the body reabsorbing when you wait for a natural miscarriage, but like I say I have not had any bleeding at all. 
Am just a little confused about what my body is doing (and not doing!) at the mo!
Any advice would be much appreciated!
Thanks xx


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi girls, back again.
Got home from work, OH is feeling better so may get some nookie in his evening!!!:happydance:
Although now not preg, i had better start the annual new year diet, didnt think i would have to this year.:nope: sweet and sour quorn, (so bland!!!), but washing it down with a big glass of Sheridans and a mince pie :dohh: (OHHHHHH love that drink) and watching Got to dance on Sky1, it cracking me up, surely some of these people realize they cant dance!!!!!
Seem to be in a good mood today, i think its the going back to work, feeling normal again!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Looking forward to our first:sex: tonight, they legs will be up, eventhough im not sure if i am ov or not!!!!
xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi Ladies!

Hope you are all well and feeling positive!

I have had few cramping OV pains today but OPK is negative, but HPT is negative too so hopefully will OV soon!

Think I will need to :sex: tonight!!

xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

hello ladies welcome to you all and thank you ladies for sending these ladies in our direction.

how are we all tonight?

im sleepy so wont be on late.

if anyone wants siggy please pm me and i will send


----------



## HayleyJJ

welcome joey pinkflamingo and bfpseeker:bfp: all your way and lots of:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi im sooo hopeing.... I found out I had mmc 26th Nov and decided to have a d and c 30th nov..... at 12weeks 6days!
Ive had my first AF so now up for TTC againe and hope this year will be our year!! xxx dust:


----------



## HayleyJJ

welcome laura were al in same boat but some of us are ttc without first af(most are capricorns hehe) and we think were ovulating whoop whoop

where you from babes?:flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

Please can i join here? I had a miscarriage in 1997 and december 2010.
I have two wonderful children, my son born 2000 and my daughter born 2002.
I just would love so much one more child with my current partner 
(I am 37 in feb)


----------



## RIPBABYRENEE

Hello Hayley, Im actually in the same boat. I lost my daughter May of 2010 and have been basically trying ever since. Hope everything works for you.


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi Dee, welcome!!! I have spoken to you elsewhere on B&B!!!
out with 2010, 2011 is our year!!!!! xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

welcome dee and ripbabyrenee hope you have fun in our group xxx


----------



## poppy666

Evening ladies hope you dont mind me joining :hugs:

Ok im 40 and MC @ 9wks on 22nd December at home 4hrs prior to having an ERPC which still went ahead because there was still quite a bit of tissue left inside.

Took an OPK test yesterday which was positive, but didnt DTD last night because i actually didnt think i was emotionally ready, ive been so horrid with everyone off and on over the last two weeks i think i was trying to rush to get pregnant again to try fill the huge empty gap that im feeling at the moment :cry: so decided to just NTNP over next few weeks till my 1st AF shows up and come to terms with whats happened over Christmas.

Really sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi,
I was originaly from Nottingham (uk) but now live in Cornwall been here for 5yrs now moved down when my daughter was 2months old.... I think this is such a great group!!! :flower: Im 23 x


----------



## HayleyJJ

welcome poppy of course we dont ind were the ttcal family xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

omg these ov pains are harsh tonight xx


----------



## poppy666

I know i had them about an hour ago walking around Asda its on my right and left tho? :shrug:


----------



## HayleyJJ

mines all over like af i always have these sorts of ov pains arghh exciting tho i never take pain relief when its for ov hehe


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks for the siggy Hayley :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Hayley i actually did think my af was arriving and went straight to the bathroom when i came home because generally i only feel the odd twinge on my right ovary when i ov every month, but this month ive really felt it so im really not looking forward to my first af... bet its more painful .


----------



## emilyrose.x

Helloo ladiess :wave:
how are we all tonightt??
just done the dishes :dishes: now snuggled in bed! stopped bleeding now but no sexy time :sex: :sad1: not guna wait for my 1st AF (Capricorn :winkwink: ) but after my scan on 12th = at it like rabbits :bunny: hehee xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

babes my gyne doc called today and said if stopped bleeding and bfn all ok to try!!

so get on it (again im a cap)
:sex::sex::sex::sex::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## poppy666

Anyone Pisces dont tell me your all Cap? :haha:


----------



## jenny25

hey hayley well you already know me  

but for the people who don't im jen 27 i have a 6 year old son i have 4 losses 

24+3 march 03 9 weeks march 09 8 weeks aug 09 and 14+3 october 10

just finished my 2nd af since my last lost and i made a resolution this year to take things easy and not stress about it , we have our first fertility appointment in 2 weeks time xx


----------



## Deethehippy

It takes me like 5 minutes to find this thread after i post. LOL
Where do i look?


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh Jenny those losses must of been devastating, i know yes we all have lost, but 24wks :hugs: your a very brave lady :kiss: so sorry xx


----------



## pip7890

Update for you.

I went back to the hospital this morning for an ultrasound and pregnancy test. They confirmed that the uterus was now empty (on 26/12 it was described as 'complex', full of clots and blood and with a lining of 12mm). Today the lining measured 4mm - which they're happy with - and the uterus, ovaries and tubes all appeared normal. The pregnancy test was :bfn: so the obgyn said we can start TTC whenever we want to.

Unfortunately I've still not shaken off the cough from the swine (H1N1) flu so I was prescribed strong antibiotics by my GP. Given my weakened state he recommended that we don't rush straight into TTC to give my health (and mind) time to heal ready for a new pregnancy. He said it was encouraging that I'd fallen pregnant so quickly after a total of 14 years using a coil and clearly fertility was not an issue for us at the moment. Obviously we're very reassured by that, but are aware that time is not on our side.

To be honest I feel so rough at the moment that :sex: is far from my mind today (and coughing whilst copulating is not a good look!!). I think we'll NTNP whilst I build up my health and fitness and if it's meant to be so it. If nothing's happened after a couple of cycles then perhaps we'll start looking at temping/charting.

I'm on the final countdown to my holiday. We fly out to Luxor, Egypt a week tomorrow so I need to concentrate on getting better for that. The doctor has signed me off work until Monday, so I'll only have to work one day before my holiday! Isn't it always the case that when you have lots of time off, you're too poorly to make the most of it!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Now going to go back and read what everyone's been up to.

Pip x


----------



## laura_2010

Lol True ive just been through lots of pages to get were I last posted....fun tho! :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

mami2karina said:


> I ladies! I'm Brittany! My dh and I are ttc our #2, my 4th. We just m/c twins on Christmas Day:cry: But we may have found a reason from my OB yesterday so I am excited. But just found out again yesterday that another one of my friends is pregnant with an unplanned pregnancy :wacko: Makes me wanna cry. I woke up feeling so sad and empty inside. I just wanna crawl back into bed. But no...it's off to the dentist for 2 hours of work yuko!

Hi Brittany!

Welcome. :hug: for how you're feeling and :hug: for the dentist!

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

HayleyJJ said:


> babes my gyne doc called today and said if stopped bleeding and bfn all ok to try!!
> 
> so get on it (again im a cap)
> :sex::sex::sex::sex::spermy::spermy::spermy:

why have i got a rate nun for a gyno doc? :ninja: <<closest i could find to a nun :growlmad: :laugh2: 

Roll on 12th - eek so happy knowing that we can TTC literally straight away and not wait for AF!! <3 :happydance::happydance:
Il have to make sure the OH's spermys are all ready to be unleashed for 12th hehe :haha: - they will have to stay in their 'homes' for the next few days! FX's they will be super sperm :spermy: :haha: hehe xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

welcome jenjen love you

great news pip yeyyyyy get well soon though babes xx


----------



## pip7890

emilyrose.x said:


> cazi77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I'm just dropping into say hi. How exciting ovulation for some!!!
> 
> I don't think I will ever want a BFN so much!!! The line is now very faint so I think my levels must be quite low now!! I can't wait to ovulate I hope it wont be too long.
> 
> :loopy:
> 
> hi hun! :)
> Arw' bless you! iv not taken a preg test yet but will be taking one after my confirmation scan so if i get a BFN we will be trying straight away :) i hope its soon for you babes :) xxClick to expand...

*Em* get them to do you one whilst you are at the hospital. They did one for me today.

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

igonre the nun:pink::yellow::blue::pink::yellow::blue:


----------



## pip7890

joey300187 said:


> I just realised i never put my details on here lol.
> 
> Im 23 been ttc since july 2009. lost our first angel in Oct 09 at 8 weeks then had 3 more mc's feb, may and july 10 all just before 5 weeks. Had various test done and all have come back normal. so after a break (we stopped ttc after last mc) we have now started back trying again this month. Hoping its 1st month lucky ;) xxx

Hi Joey

Welcome to the group. I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. I've had two (one in November 1995 and one in December just gone).

You've probably read this elsewhere on the site but some women are swearing by baby aspirin as soon as they fall pregnant. I don't know whether this would be of help in your situation.

:dust: for you.

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

_*
Em get them to do you one whilst you are at the hospital. They did one for me today.

Pip x*_

Did they? thanks for letting me know hun, il ask them as soon as i get there! x


----------



## emilyrose.x

HayleyJJ said:


> igonre the nun:pink::yellow::blue::pink::yellow::blue:

pmsl!! :laugh2:


----------



## pip7890

pinkflamingo said:


> hi all,
> I was kindly pointed in your direction by Emilyrose, and hope it is ok for me to join you.
> 
> I am Donna and am 29 years old. I got my BFP last November and was so excited as we had been trying for 14 months. I have PCOS and hubby has had a lot of health issues over the last couple of years and so things have rather been against us! Anyway, I was so excited that there was no way i could wait until my 12 week scan, so we booked an early one when I was just over 7 weeks. The sonographer could not find a heartbeat and told me the measurements suggested baby was 5 + 6. She booked us in for a scan 10 days later and confirmed that we had had a mmc. I opted for nature to take control of things, but so far nothing has happened (it will be 5 weeks since baby died this week). I have a scan booked at the hospital on friday and if nothing has happened by then, I may seek medical intervention. DH and I would like to try again asap for a baby, and I hope that we get our BFP soon, so that the end of 2011 can be a lot brighter and happier than the start of it.
> I am so sorry for all our losses and wish everyone a happy and healthy 2011.
> 
> xx

Hi Donna

Welcome to the group. I'm so sorry for your loss.

There are a couple of ladies on here who opted to wait for a natural miscarriage but it didn't happen straight away.

Here's to a year flush with :bfp: and :dust:.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

BFPSeeker said:


> Wow, i havent logged in for 24 hrs and i've missed like 10 pages!
> 
> I think my hormones are all over the pace at mo - have had sore boobs for about a week which i usually only get for a day or so when i ovulate or when AF due. No CM though so dont think ovulating yet - could take me while to get back to normal i think :shrug:

Tell me about it! Not that I'm complaining - I think it's great that so many ladies are joining in and if it makes a difference to one of us then that's a good result.

As to hormones, my boobs and tummy are all soft again now but my boobs are still so 'sensitive'. What makes that particularly surprising is that I've had two breast reductions (one in 2003 to go from 38H to 36C and another in 2008 to correct the first one). I was told that I wouldn't be able to breast feed again and that I would lose all sensation. Well, the pregnancy has certainly reignited those nerve endings let me tell you!!

Ovulation wise, because I was on the coil for so long I don't really have a cycle as such. I'm just going to look out for signs of ovulation and see what happens.

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

pinkflamingo good luck on friday babes xx


----------



## pip7890

HayleyJJ said:


> hello ladies welcome to you all and thank you ladies for sending these ladies in our direction.
> 
> how are we all tonight?
> 
> im sleepy so wont be on late.
> 
> if anyone wants siggy please pm me and i will send

Hello

I was thinking that perhaps we can add a member list on your first post (but obviously you'll have to go back and edit it as and when new members join). What do you think? If we do that, what should we put? Username, dates(s) of miscarriages, TTC #1, 2, 3 etc.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

laura_2010 said:


> Hi im sooo hopeing.... I found out I had mmc 26th Nov and decided to have a d and c 30th nov..... at 12weeks 6days!
> Ive had my first AF so now up for TTC againe and hope this year will be our year!! xxx dust:

Hello Laura

Welcome to our group. I'm so sorry about your loss.

You're one of our first to have already have a visit from :witch: so be prepared for lots of questions in a week or so!!

:dust: in 2011 for you.

Pip x


----------



## BFPSeeker

sounds good I cant keep up ! :wacko:


----------



## pip7890

Deethehippy said:


> Please can i join here? I had a miscarriage in 1997 and december 2010.
> I have two wonderful children, my son born 2000 and my daughter born 2002.
> I just would love so much one more child with my current partner
> (I am 37 in feb)

Hi Dee

How lovely to see you over this side. Thank you for all the support you have given me in Miscarriage Support.

At last, someone else my end of the age bracket!

Here's hoping for lots of :dust: for you in 2011.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

RIPBABYRENEE said:


> Hello Hayley, Im actually in the same boat. I lost my daughter May of 2010 and have been basically trying ever since. Hope everything works for you.

Hello *RIPBABYRENEE*

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.

Welcome to our group. We are a very friendly (some slightly mad but I won't mention any names) bunch with the same thing in common.

Here's hoping 2011 is your year for a :bfp:

Pip x


----------



## pinkflamingo

HayleyJJ said:


> pinkflamingo good luck on friday babes xx

Thanks hun. Am not really looking forward to it but I realise it's all part of this process. It will be the first appointment since the sonographer, and as I haven't had any bleeding etc it sort of feels as if nothing has changed. I think friday will bring me crashing back to earth!

Thanks for the signature too Hayley x

Thanks for the welcome Pip. x


----------



## joey300187

Hi Joey

Welcome to the group. I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. I've had two (one in November 1995 and one in December just gone).

You've probably read this elsewhere on the site but some women are swearing by baby aspirin as soon as they fall pregnant. I don't know whether this would be of help in your situation.

for you.

Pip x

Hi Pip,

I have heard this but have been advised not to take anything extra until i have a blood test at 5 weeks gest this is to check wether i develop what is called "sticky bllod" whilst pregnant, i know that i dont have it currently but apparently when preg some ppl can just develop it if they find this out from my blood test they will put me on the appropriate medicine. Thanks for suggestion tho any ideas are greatly appreciated ;) 

Jo xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

pip7890 said:


> RIPBABYRENEE said:
> 
> 
> Hello Hayley, Im actually in the same boat. I lost my daughter May of 2010 and have been basically trying ever since. Hope everything works for you.
> 
> Hello *RIPBABYRENEE*
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> Welcome to our group. We are a very friendly (some slightly mad but I won't mention any names) bunch with the same thing in common.
> 
> Here's hoping 2011 is your year for a :bfp:
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

I am one of the mad ones!! :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Evening ladies hope you dont mind me joining :hugs:
> 
> Ok im 40 and MC @ 9wks on 22nd December at home 4hrs prior to having an ERPC which still went ahead because there was still quite a bit of tissue left inside.
> 
> Took an OPK test yesterday which was positive, but didnt DTD last night because i actually didnt think i was emotionally ready, ive been so horrid with everyone off and on over the last two weeks i think i was trying to rush to get pregnant again to try fill the huge empty gap that im feeling at the moment :cry: so decided to just NTNP over next few weeks till my 1st AF shows up and come to terms with whats happened over Christmas.
> 
> Really sorry for your losses :hugs:

Hello *Poppy*

How lovely to see you on this side. Thank you for all the help you have given me in Miscarriage Support.

I thought I was doing quite well until I had to call work this morning to say I wouldn't be in. As soon as I told my boss that (a) I had been pregnant and (b) I had lost it - probably due to swine flu - I broke down in tears. Not so good for someone who is meant to be a tough and hard investigator. He was brilliant with me, but it showed me that perhaps I'm not as tough or dealing with things as well as I thought.

We've decided to NTNP for the moment, just until I get my physical (and hopefully) mental health back in the right place. However, I'm still going to be around to cheer the rest of the ladies on.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> I know i had them about an hour ago walking around Asda its on my right and left tho? :shrug:

Snap. I've been having those pains on both sides but I thought it was too early for me to be ovulating (26 December is CD1 for me so I'm only at CD9 today. I've just put it down to my uterus contracting and everything moving back into position.

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

pip7890 said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies welcome to you all and thank you ladies for sending these ladies in our direction.
> 
> how are we all tonight?
> 
> im sleepy so wont be on late.
> 
> if anyone wants siggy please pm me and i will send
> 
> Hello
> 
> I was thinking that perhaps we can add a member list on your first post (but obviously you'll have to go back and edit it as and when new members join). What do you think? If we do that, what should we put? Username, dates(s) of miscarriages, TTC #1, 2, 3 etc.
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

i was just going to put when we get our bfps hun xx

i could ass a memebers list and add bfp when it happens


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Anyone Pisces dont tell me your all Cap? :haha:

Sorry, I'm major league Capricorn! Hell on earth I think it has been described as :rofl:!!!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

jenny25 said:


> hey hayley well you already know me
> 
> but for the people who don't im jen 27 i have a 6 year old son i have 4 losses
> 
> 24+3 march 03 9 weeks march 09 8 weeks aug 09 and 14+3 october 10
> 
> just finished my 2nd af since my last lost and i made a resolution this year to take things easy and not stress about it , we have our first fertility appointment in 2 weeks time xx

Hello Jen

I'm so sorry for your losses :hug:

Welcome to our group. I think taking a more relaxed approach can sometimes work wonders. Hopefully a different outlook and help from your FS will make the difference and 2011 will be your lucky year.

Lots of :dust: to you.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Deethehippy said:


> It takes me like 5 minutes to find this thread after i post. LOL
> Where do i look?

Hi Dee

Someone's probably already told you (I'm simply going along reading and replying to posts although there must be an easier way as I'm going dizzy with all this back and forth!)

Anyway, if you post in a thread you become 'subscribed' to it. This means that if you go to User CP (on the left hand side of the blue bar across your screen) you will find a list of all subscribed threads which have been updated since you last read it. Once you're in the thread click on Go to Unread Posts. Beware though, as if you're on the last page it doesn't always take you to earlier unread posts. I usually click on the link to the thread and then click on Go to Unread which takes me to the first unread.

Hope that makes sense. Feel free to share any other best practice on navigating around the forums.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Pip i have read some ladies have ovulated earlier than they usually do after a MC. Think we have to expect the unexpected after a loss :shrug:

Mine is usually CD14 which is tomorrow, but when i concieved last time i ov'd on CD18 ' Think that was the Soy Isoflavones that delayed ov'.

x


----------



## pip7890

emilyrose.x said:


> _*
> Em get them to do you one whilst you are at the hospital. They did one for me today.
> 
> Pip x*_
> 
> Did they? thanks for letting me know hun, il ask them as soon as i get there! x

Tell them that the last doc you saw said you needed one. Persist if they don't seem keen. I ended up asking for a pot to pee in because I was determined they would do the test. I couldn't bear the thought of doing a hpt and it coming up :bfp: when I knew I wasn't. It was much better on my nerves with them doing it.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Pip i have read some ladies have ovulated earlier than they usually do after a MC. Think we have to expect the unexpected after a loss :shrug:
> 
> Mine is usually CD14 which is tomorrow, but when i concieved last time i ov'd on CD18 ' Think that was the Soy Isoflavones that delayed ov'.
> 
> x

That's interesting *Poppy*. I've no idea what my cycles are but there'll be no :sex: tonight. I feel rough as the proverbial and the OH has already crept up the stairs to bed. I think losing the baby is hitting him harder than he cares to admit. Hopefully our break away next week is just what we both need.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Okay ladies, it's bed time for me. Sorry for monopolising the posts. You've all been so busy whilst I was away.

If anyone knows a way in which I can reply to you all within one post (I've seen it done) then please let me know. You know what I mean? Where there is a quote from more than one poster and I put my thoughts underneath.

Signing off now

Pip (aka Mouth Almighty) x


----------



## emilyrose.x

pip7890 said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> _*
> Em get them to do you one whilst you are at the hospital. They did one for me today.
> 
> Pip x*_
> 
> Did they? thanks for letting me know hun, il ask them as soon as i get there! x
> 
> Tell them that the last doc you saw said you needed one. Persist if they don't seem keen. I ended up asking for a pot to pee in because I was determined they would do the test. I couldn't bear the thought of doing a hpt and it coming up :bfp: when I knew I wasn't. It was much better on my nerves with them doing it.
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

I will sweet, im a persistant little sod when i wana be :winkwink: thats all i need now - i have just this minute been to the toilet and guess what? no blood, orange discharge.. NOTHING :happydance: iv just got hope that the bleeding stays away, that i get confirmation on 12th that everything has happened naturally and get a bfn so then we can start trying straight away!..
:bfp::bfp: THIS YEAR FOR US ALL!! x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Night Pip! Holiday will be great..not long left till you'l be in Egypt! enjoy yourself!! xx


----------



## poppy666

Night Pip :hugs: I also want to know how to use multiple quotes from other members be sooooooooooo much easier :haha: x


----------



## HayleyJJ

HayleyJJ said:


> Hey ladies there are so many off us who have lost angels and had hard time lets discuss all aspects of this in this group I hope you all find this useful :happydance:
> 
> So here we go im Hayley im 27 and have just suffered my 3rd loss on 18th dec 2010 hoping and praying for a 2011 :bfp:
> 
> whos with me?? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I will keep updates on all bfp from this group so keep me posted xx
> 
> *Hayleyjj
> 
> Pip7890**
> 
> Bellasmummy
> 
> Emilyrose.x
> 
> SuffolkSarah
> 
> BFPSeeker
> 
> Susan36
> 
> Puppycat
> 
> Neffie
> 
> Cazi77
> 
> MrsMandbump
> 
> Becci_Boo86
> 
> mami2karina
> 
> joey300187
> 
> pinkflamingo
> 
> laura_2010
> 
> Deethehippy
> 
> RIPBABYRENEE
> 
> poppy666
> 
> Jenny25*


done were all on front page xx:kiss::kiss:


----------



## HayleyJJ

if ive missed anyone apologise please tell me xx


----------



## pip7890

*Hayley* Thanks for updating your opening post. Wow, we have lots of members. Thanks for joining in ladies.

*Em* I have absolutely no doubt you are a persistent one - like every good Capricorn should be!

*Poppy* As I've been signed off work for the rest of the week I shall have a look at multiple quotes tomorrow and report back. If there's anything else anyone wants me to do (that doesn't involve chores, packing, cooking or cleaning) then please do shout up.

Night, night - DEFINITELY THIS TIME!

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

thank you too pip chat tomo and come on msn tomo aswell if anyone has msn my addy is [email protected] xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Right bed time for me ladies - night night!!

Big hugs to you all :hugs: :hugs: xxxxx

:dust:


----------



## HayleyJJ

nite darlig me too oh and me have "BUSINESS TO ATTEND TO"
:dohh::sex::spermy::sex::spermy:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laura_2010

hehe maybe me as well :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## BellasMummy

Me too lots of :sex::sex:

Ps I am also a Capricorn!!

Nite nite xx

:dust::dust:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hi ladies, is there room for one more?:flower:
So sorry for all your losses:hugs:I had my 2nd mmc on 13th dec:cry:. It took 5 months to conceive this last time so we aren't waiting for af but ntnp until then. I recovered much more quickly this time around which was at least something. Think i O'd 14 days later, but you never know:shrug:
I have kind of not really known where i fit, as it were, at the moment until af returns:dohh: Anyone else feel this way?
Anyway, would love to share this totally insane journey with you all and see everyone get that :bfp: just as soon as they are ready


----------



## HayleyJJ

hello madhouse welcome to you :hug::hug:

sorry for ur losses babes and of course room for one more

i felt much more ready this time everyother i didnt want to for months very odd isnt it xxxxx
:shrug:

have some fun with us i just had a date wiith oh currently as pip says balancing lappy on legs while pillow under bum :spermy: stay there

welcome again to the nutty house of capricorns

speaking of which when are all these bdays mines this sunday whoooop xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Mine was Christmas Day!

I am so annoyed as OH is ASLEEP!!:-(

No:sex: for me tonight!!

Have you had a positive OPK yet Hayley?

xx


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies!
I can't believe how much you can chat! It's taken me about 15minutes to catch up.
Ok i'm on my phone so this could be a bit garbled.
I am not a capricorn I am a Taurus.
Thanks for adding me to the list Hayley!
Multiple quotes - you have to click the "+ button next to the quote button on all the posts you want to quote.
I am going to sleep now, got hospital tomorrow where they intend to take yet more blood and test my HCG levels. Please pray they've gone back down to normal.
Hugs all xx


----------



## mami2karina

I should be O'ing Friday so we started :sex: so Fx'd that the little :spermy: make us a :bfp:! LOL sorry had to play with the smilies. I'm excited but nervous to be in the game again! Good luck ladies. As of yesterday my beta is back to normal again, uterus too and cervix is closed. So...here's to a :bfp: in 2011!!!


----------



## pinkflamingo

I did a hpt today which I have been avoiding and it still shows quite a strong positive. Should I expect it to be negative now? (5 weeks after baby stopped growing) 

Would the fact that I have not passed anything at all be a cause of still getting a positive? I thought the hormone levels may have dropped by now and it may have been negative (which is why I have been avoiding doing one!)

I have not been to the drs to have bloods done so do not know what my levels are. I am going to the hospital this friday for a scan, so guess I can discuss this with them then.

Hope you all have a good day ladies. I'm feeling a bit BLEURGHHHH already and it's only half 8!!!

xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi Pinkflamingo

I had mc on 20th and also ERPC done that day, I then bled for about 2 weeks, I only tested negative 2 days ago.

I don't think you will test negative until you have actually mc.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks hun. It's what I thought too, but I was just surprised to see the hpt showing such a strong positive after all these weeks.

Roll on friday really and then I can start getting an idea of what is going on and next steps to take etc

x


----------



## pip7890

Hi Pinkflamingo

As BellasMummy says, you won't usually test negative until all the pregnancy tissue has been expelled. I didn't have the guys to test myself as I didn't want to see a :bfp: when I knew I wasn't. I asked the hospital to do it for me after my scan and got a :bfn: I hope it all goes well for you on Friday. 

Pip x


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks Pip. I was more dreading to see a BFN today after the excitement of getting my BFP after trying for 14 months. I guess I will soon be wishing for a BFN so that we can get started on ttc again! It's never straightforward is it?!!

xx


----------



## pip7890

Morning ladies - I won't say good 'cos it isn't 

Moan alert!

I'm so tired, feel crap and really hate my body at the moment. I feel like I'm operating in slow gear. I'm normally a real get up and go person, but it's got up and gone! I'm sick of this cough, sick of feeling weak and pathetic, sick of this stupid spotting and sanitary towels, sick of myself, sick, sick, sick!!!!

I'm finding it really hard to get to sleep and then stay asleep. I'm having really vivid dreams about this miscarriage, previous miscarriage and work. 

My head aches with all the coughing, the antibiotics taste vile and I'm now waiting for all the side effects to kick in. I've got a pre-holiday to do list as long as my arm and no energy to do bugger all. 

Aaaaarrrrrgggggghhhhh

Sorry for moan. 

Pip x


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Hi all, I had a MMC in December and am currently waiting for my first AF before we can TTC again. It's been three weeks since my surgery and I'm still a bit tender so we made the decision not to TTC until AF has arrived again (which is what hospital advised anyway). Very impatient for my cycle to sort itself out.

We'd been TTC for three cycles (although started too late in first cycle, so in reality only two cycles I guess) and it was our first pregnancy. I'm really hoping 2011 will bring us a healthy baby.


----------



## Deethehippy

pip7890 said:


> Morning ladies - I won't say good 'cos it isn't
> 
> Moan alert!
> 
> I'm so tired, feel crap and really hate my body at the moment. I feel like I'm operating in slow gear. I'm normally a real get up and go person, but it's got up and gone! I'm sick of this cough, sick of feeling weak and pathetic, sick of this stupid spotting and sanitary towels, sick of myself, sick, sick, sick!!!!
> 
> I'm finding it really hard to get to sleep and then stay asleep. I'm having really vivid dreams about this miscarriage, previous miscarriage and work.
> 
> My head aches with all the coughing, the antibiotics taste vile and I'm now waiting for all the side effects to kick in. I've got a pre-holiday to do list as long as my arm and no energy to do bugger all.
> 
> Aaaaarrrrrgggggghhhhh
> 
> Sorry for moan.
> 
> Pip x

Awww Pip, i'm sorry you feel cak, give yourself some time though, your body has been through a lot and the flu/cold as well!
I woke up this morning feeling sick :( I hate how the hormones still mess with me even when i know its for no good reason, oh well, scan tomorrow.
Hope you feel a lot better and bouncier soon


----------



## pip7890

blueeyedgirl1 said:


> Hi all, I had a MMC in December and am currently waiting for my first AF before we can TTC again. It's been three weeks since my surgery and I'm still a bit tender so we made the decision not to TTC until AF has arrived again (which is what hospital advised anyway). Very impatient for my cycle to sort itself out.
> 
> We'd been TTC for three cycles (although started too late in first cycle, so in reality only two cycles I guess) and it was our first pregnancy. I'm really hoping 2011 will bring us a healthy baby.

Hello BlueEyedGirl

Welcome. I'm sorry about your loss. Fingers crossed that 2011 brings you a sticky bean. 

There's lots of impatient ones here too, so you're in good company. 


Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Dee. Just feeling a little sorry for myself. At least it's taking my mind off turning 40!

Right, I'm going to set myself a couple of jobs and when I get them done I'll pop back here. 

TTFN

Pip x


----------



## Angelface

Hi, im Paula, i started bleeding 27/11 but mmc on the 4th dec! i already have a little girl who will be 2 in Feb! my cousin found out she was pregnant the same wee i found out, and only last week she was given her due date as the 1st july. which would have been my due date! :( OH and i are trying to get straight back on the pregnancy wagon asap.. x


----------



## poppy666

Morning everyone :flower:

Found out last night via facebook message that my sister is 7wks pregnant :cry: i was totally gutted and didnt know how to reply, i know i should be happy for her but cant be at the moment. We would of only been 4 weeks apart in due dates and whats more ironic i bought her the OPK sticks and helped her DTD on the right days :dohh:

Feel like im living in a nightmare and want to wake up. Sorry ladies guess i sound aweful towards my sister, but dunno how else to feel xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

Angelface said:


> Hi, im Paula, i started bleeding 27/11 but mmc on the 4th dec! i already have a little girl who will be 2 in Feb! my cousin found out she was pregnant the same wee i found out, and only last week she was given her due date as the 1st july. which would have been my due date! :( OH and i are trying to get straight back on the pregnancy wagon asap.. x


Welcome hun sorry :hugs:for your loss were all very friendly here xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

poppy666 said:


> Morning everyone :flower:
> 
> Found out last night via facebook message that my sister is 7wks pregnant :cry: i was totally gutted and didnt know how to reply, i know i should be happy for her but cant be at the moment. We would of only been 4 weeks apart in due dates and whats more ironic i bought her the OPK sticks and helped her DTD on the right days :dohh:
> 
> Feel like im living in a nightmare and want to wake up. Sorry ladies guess i sound aweful towards my sister, but dunno how else to feel xx

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

oh babes i would be exactly the same im sorry ur feeling like that but its only natural call her and explain to her hun im sure she will understand babes xx:kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Hayley, i did reply as nice as i could, but not ready to visit her yet, i cant deal with that emotionally yet :dohh: I need to heal first.. it would of been so nice being bump buddies togethor but now i feel totally robbed.

I still keep saying to myself ' Id be 10 weeks now' and probably do this all the way to my due date :cry:

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry im bringing the thread down. Hope everyone's ok :hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

Ah Poppy I know how you feel!

I have a couple of friends that are pregnant and it's not that I am jealous I just feel really sad coz we would have been in it together!

Every time I even hear that a celeb is pregnant it upsets me! Which is so silly! But it just reminds me of what I have lost!

Our time will come!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so worried that i have now missed the boat so to speak :(
I am 37 in feb and my OH is 45, statistically wise we are pretty doomed as far as genetic problems, miscarriages and not getting pregnant again ever goes.

:( Our clocks are not only ticking, maybe they have stopped....


----------



## poppy666

Dee i was 39 when i got pregnant with my 9mth LO.. had him at 40 and got pregnant again but obviously lost it at 9wks in December. im going to take baby asprin if im lucky this time just incase xx

Oh plus my sister is 37 and she 7wks :thumbup:


----------



## Deethehippy

poppy666 said:


> Dee i was 39 when i got pregnant with my 9mth LO.. had him at 40 and got pregnant again but obviously lost it at 9wks in December. im going to take baby asprin if im lucky this time just incase xx
> 
> Oh plus my sister is 37 and she 7wks :thumbup:

But how old is your partner if you dont mind me asking?...


----------



## poppy666

He's 44 :happydance: your still in your prime, ive seen loads of expectant mums on here over 40 xx

Im going to start folic acid and asprin this week getting ready... the asprin thins your uterus and helps blood flow x


----------



## Deethehippy

poppy666 said:


> He's 44 :happydance: your still in your prime, ive seen loads of expectant mums on here over 40 xx
> 
> Im going to start folic acid and asprin this week getting ready... the asprin thins your uterus and helps blood flow x

I take folic acid and am gonna take evening primrose up until ovulation as it gives me more CM!
I make OH take Zinc and vitamin c tablets as i read they help the sperm!
Is there anything else we can do? We do not drink or smoke but sometimes eat too much chocolate!


----------



## poppy666

With my last bfp i took Soy Isoflavones from cd2-cd6 and got my BFP plus Preseed Dee.. im thinking of taking it again when i get af.


----------



## poppy666

Talking about ewcm.. ive been getting this for days, we DTD last night and ive got a tinge of blood in it like i did Sunday, anyone else have this? x


----------



## jenny25

can i just give a word of warning asprin should only be taken after ov cause it thins the blood and if the lining of the uterus is too thin the egg wont implant :) reason saying my gyne put me on it and i was to take it after ov and i also have a blood clotting prob xx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Jen i'll do that then, only reason i thought of trying it is i had a pulmonary embolism a few years ago and was put on Warfarin for 6mths, 5 days after i came off it i concieved LO so i thought maybe my blood was thinner idk?? went on Heparin whilst pregnant with LO and was ready to go on it again if id not miscarried :shrug:

Think im in process of ovulating now with amount of ewcm ive had x


----------



## pip7890

Angelface said:


> OH and i are trying to get straight back on the pregnancy wagon asap.. x

Hello *Angelface*

Sorry to hear of your loss. 

Welcome to this group. That pregnancy wagon is gonna be full to busting at this rate! :dust: to you.



poppy666 said:


> Found out last night via facebook message that my sister is 7wks pregnant :cry: i was totally gutted and didnt know how to reply, i know i should be happy for her but cant be at the moment.
> 
> Sorry ladies guess i sound aweful towards my sister, but dunno how else to feel xx

It is so hard *Poppy*. I remember the first time I miscarried there was a young woman in the office who'd had a one night stand and announced her pregnancy the day I returned from my miscarriage. The same day I found out another colleague had just announced an unplanned pregnancy. As she was 46 she had waited until she'd got the all clear and only announced her pregnancy when she got to 6 months. She actually came to see me and apologised for her pregnancy. I told her not to be so silly - that was her time and I knew my time would come.

Now that I'm older, and at the other end of the fertility spectrum, I'm not sure I would be quite so gracious. I have no idea how I would react if my sister announced a pregnancy just weeks after losing my baby. All I can do is say we're here for you and if it helps, please have this :hugs:.



Deethehippy said:


> I'm so worried that i have now missed the boat so to speak :(
> I am 37 in feb and my OH is 45, statistically wise we are pretty doomed as far as genetic problems, miscarriages and not getting pregnant again ever goes.
> 
> :( Our clocks are not only ticking, maybe they have stopped....

But *Dee* you have been able to conceive so that's a big plus. Now, it's just a matter of working out how to make the bean stick.

I'm 40 and my OH is 45. When we decided to try we talked about everything that could go wrong. My first pregnancy ended in miscarriage and my second ended in my DS. Did this mean that I was really lucky or really unlucky? I had been using a coil for 14 years which can cause infertility problems. My OH had never fathered a child before so what if he couldn't? I was fast approaching 40, had been menstruating since I was 10, so what if I was all dried up? I'd just ended a tough 6 year on the job training course and was going through an incredibly stressful time with final exams and work assessments the week of my last period. I was/am 2 stone overweight. Just taking all this into account, I felt I would never get pregnant, never mind whether or not the pregnancy would be viable and any health concerns that may affect the baby. Lo and behold, out comes the coil and I'm pregnant a week later! All that worry for nothing. 

If I'm to have any chance of having another, I've got to relax about it. I'd like to think that you and I are not 'old' just 'ripe'! I feel in my bones that our time will come. :hugs:



poppy666 said:


> Talking about ewcm.. ive been getting this for days, we DTD last night and ive got a tinge of blood in it like i did Sunday, anyone else have this? x

I've seen you mention this before and it got me thinking and paying more attention when I'm wiping. Until a few days ago I was simply bleeding/spotting, but I noticed yesterday and today that when I wipe it is more of an elastic, stretchy CM. I didn't think anything of it as it was dark brown blood stained. However, according to Fertility Friend I'm on CD11 of my cycle but am not due to ovulate until CD29 (ie 23 January). (Although it has averaged my cycle as 47 days as it has treated my pregnancy as one long cycle so perhaps I've not completed it correctly.) I had some pains a few days ago across my tummy which felt like ovulation pains, but was on both sides. Putting two and two together, and assuming my cycle is all to pot (I didn't have a regular cycle because of the mirena) I think I might be ovulating/fertile at the moment. Shame about that as I think it might have to go to waste as I feel so damn rotten with this stupid cough and infection.

As you :sex: last night, then fingers crossed and lots of :dust: for you.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks for the hug Pip think if it been a few months down the line id of handled it a lot better than what im doing now and do feel terrible how im feeling towards her, but need to think of my emotionally health before i go visit my sister and im sure she'll understand. 

:hugs: back.

Also it does sound like your about to ovulate too, im not even sure why the hell i DTD last night i was so upset and adament i wasnt going to :growlmad: but nevermind in a way im glad because ive not done anything with my OH for 10wks in fear it would effect the pregnancy :dohh: x


----------



## jenny25

yeah hun i have aps im at risk for clots and stuff too i was on clexane and asprin so my consultant said best to take it from ov onwards to stop the blood clotting too thick its like a catch if you dont take it the blood clots too much and if you do it can make it too thin but if you take 75mg thats enough so it can just be right im on it too urgh xxx


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Also it does sound like your about to ovulate too, im not even sure why the hell i DTD last night i was so upset and adament i wasnt going to :growlmad: but nevermind in a way im glad because ive not done anything with my OH for 10wks in fear it would effect the pregnancy :dohh: x

Me too. The OH said yes, we can try again definitely. We've not DTD since November when I found out I was pregnant simply because I felt so rotten with MS. Whilst I'm not rampant I do like my nookie - quality rather than quantity - and I have really missed it (and it's probably not helping my headache). In the days after the m/c I felt incredibly close to my OH as he was been so tender and I really wanted to DTD but physically wasn't up to it. Now that the bleeding has almost stopped I can't decide whether I want to DTD or not because: (1) I desperately want nookie; (2) I'd love another child; (3) with how I'm feeling physically at the moment I can't imagine ever having the energy to be pregnant again but I know that willl pass; (4) I'm scared of having to go through this all again.

I think if I focus on getting well, NTNP and not stress out when all your :bfp:s come flying in I shall be fine. Whilst I don't have a lot of time, I'm taking the positive from the fact that I fell so quickly and hopefully I will do so next time when my body is ready for it.

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Awww thanks Pip  That made me feel better.
Sometimes i feel selfish wanting so bad when i already have 2 beautiful children but i am with a new partner now and we just wanted 1 child together you know.....i guess if it's meant to be it will be though :flower:


----------



## pip7890

Deethehippy said:


> Awww thanks Pip  That made me feel better.
> Sometimes i feel selfish wanting so bad when i already have 2 beautiful children but i am with a new partner now and we just wanted 1 child together you know.....i guess if it's meant to be it will be though :flower:

I know exactly what you mean. After the birth of my son my ex-husband said to me that if I wanted any more children I would have to find another man, because it wouldn't be with him. He just didn't adjust to parenthood at all and only admitted about 18 months ago that he'd finally grown up (our son is now 14 years old!).

My OH is a wonderful step-parent. His previous relationship was with a lady who had two children under 5 who had been sterilised. He knew from the outset that they would never have children together and brought the children up for 7 years as his own until she left him for another man. He still maintains contact with the children even though it's nine years since they split. I always think of them as his step-children and we try and include them in our big family occasions (they get treated the same as my son who lives with us).

So, my OH had resigned himself to the fact that he would never have children even though as a young man he had wanted to have 5! (He's the 8th child of 9.) As you'll appreciate he was absolutely thrilled to bits when he heard he was going to have a child of his own and I can't put into words how bad I feel for him. His family have been devastated by the news of the miscarriage to the point that I can't even talk to them on the phone because his sisters in particular are so upset and tearful. I just don't need that at the moment because it doesn't help me or him heal.

Let's be Positive Pollys. This will happen for us. We deserve it. They deserve it. :dust:

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hey Ladies!.. && big welcome too the new joiners :hugs:

Hope we are all okay today??
Didnt get to bed till late last night - felt really funny and had a BANGIN headache :dohh:

Had the weirdest dream EVER.. had a dream that i went to the hospital for my scan and the woman started asking when i MC'd? i replied "at 6weeks 2days" and the woman said "Hmm well the baby measures at almost 10weeks?" she did an internal and found a heartbeat - started crying with joy then i woke up :huh: There is a story on the internet how the hospital told a women her baby had died and found out later that week it was fine and healthy.. :dohh: My OH worried i got my hopes up, to which i replied "no i know that type of luck doesnt happen to me, was just the gutting that it was a dream" soo trying to be happy today but pissed off because im still having pregnancy signs :growlmad:

*Pip* - i hope you feel better soon babes! x


----------



## poppy666

pip7890 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Also it does sound like your about to ovulate too, im not even sure why the hell i DTD last night i was so upset and adament i wasnt going to :growlmad: but nevermind in a way im glad because ive not done anything with my OH for 10wks in fear it would effect the pregnancy :dohh: x
> 
> Me too. The OH said yes, we can try again definitely. We've not DTD since November when I found out I was pregnant simply because I felt so rotten with MS. Whilst I'm not rampant I do like my nookie - quality rather than quantity - and I have really missed it (and it's probably not helping my headache). In the days after the m/c I felt incredibly close to my OH as he was been so tender and I really wanted to DTD but physically wasn't up to it. Now that the bleeding has almost stopped I can't decide whether I want to DTD or not because: (1) I desperately want nookie; (2) I'd love another child; (3) with how I'm feeling physically at the moment I can't imagine ever having the energy to be pregnant again but I know that willl pass; (4) I'm scared of having to go through this all again.
> 
> I think if I focus on getting well, NTNP and not stress out when all your :bfp:s come flying in I shall be fine. Whilst I don't have a lot of time, I'm taking the positive from the fact that I fell so quickly and hopefully I will do so next time when my body is ready for it.
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

I truely believe having a good attitude like that towards everything Pip you may see that BFP when your least expecting it along with others who are NTNP :hugs:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

HayleyJJ said:


> hello madhouse welcome to you :hug::hug:
> 
> sorry for ur losses babes and of course room for one more
> 
> i felt much more ready this time everyother i didnt want to for months very odd isnt it xxxxx
> :shrug:
> 
> have some fun with us i just had a date wiith oh currently as pip says balancing lappy on legs while pillow under bum :spermy: stay there
> 
> welcome again to the nutty house of capricorns
> 
> speaking of which when are all these bdays mines this sunday whoooop xx

Thanks Hayley,
Wow what a busy thread. Some of these posts have really made me smile:thumbup: I think its so important not to lose your sense of humour along the way, although this sometimes proves hard i know. I must admit I am feeling quite positive about things right now all things considered:winkwink:
I am also v happy to report :sex: again! I left the laptop downstairs tho,lol. Much more confident now we have done the deed a few times and feel closer to dh again. Have decided i need to spice things up a bit and have some fun in the bedroom again:blush: Sometimes this ttc can take the fun away.
Could you send me the siggy plz hun? My bday is 30th may so i am gemini, moody at the best of times,lol. 
Lots of baby dust to all, hope we see our first bfp v soon


----------



## pip7890

emilyrose.x said:


> had a BANGIN headache :dohh:
> 
> *Pip* - i hope you feel better soon babes! x

Me too. I think mine is from all the coughing. I'm really sickening myself off now. Just waiting for the thrush to start as a result of the antibiotics and I'll be absolutely made up!



emilyrose.x said:


> Had the weirdest dream EVER.. had a dream that i went to the hospital for my scan and the woman started asking when i MC'd? i replied "at 6weeks 2days" and the woman said "Hmm well the baby measures at almost 10weeks?" she did an internal and found a heartbeat - started crying with joy then i woke up :huh: There is a story on the internet how the hospital told a women her baby had died and found out later that week it was fine and healthy.. :dohh: My OH worried i got my hopes up, to which i replied "no i know that type of luck doesnt happen to me, was just the gutting that it was a dream" soo trying to be happy today but pissed off because im still having pregnancy signs :growlmad:

Can I tell you about my dream? I was at work and was given an exercise book (like you use in school) and told I had to do a test. There was 20 questions all about miscarriage and I answered them all dead easy. In this dream I knew I'd already answered them before because of my miscarriage 15 years ago. Anyway I hand my exercise book in and got told that I scored 20 out of 30. I said that can't be right because I've answered these questions before, look and I turned to the earlier test answers in the book. I flicked back to the current test to see what the other 10 questions were that I hadn't seen and just as I got to the page I woke up. Damn. I'll never know what those questions were and if I don't know the questions how the hell will I ever know the answers. Arrrghhh!

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Arw' Pip - im hoping the thrush stays WELL WELL away! ya dont need that on top of everything else!! Damn it!! Thats worst part about waking up when it gets to a certain bit! try not to think about it hun or you'l be worrying yourself! Seems like it was a crappy nights sleep for us Capricorns last night.. DAMNN! Its worst when they do actualy seem real- like all the details..Grr x


----------



## pip7890

I'm signing off now ladies. Sitting in front of the laptop isn't helping the headache. :comp:

I'm going to be a brave little soldier and take a walk alone to the doctors to pick up my fit note, call in at the swimming baths to pay for DS's swimming lessons and maybe have a wander past the shops with sparkly things in the window. Think little matchgirl - I'm the one with the nose pressed against the window.

If I'm not back online tonight I shall catch up with you all tomorrow. I feel a Yorkshire Pudding making session coming on! :grr:

Take care.

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Ok hun - try stay possitive! :hugs: 
Yorkshire Puddings.. nom nom nomm :) save me one?? ;) hehe! speak soon! xx


----------



## poppy666

Cya later Pip, you made me hungry now so out with the cheese n pickle crackers again me thinks xx


----------



## pip7890

I'm not here - really (was sidetracked by Miscarriage Support) but did I mention it will be served with roast beef and homemade beef gravy? Thank the lord for Jamie Oliver's Ministry of Food. I can now cook!!!!

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Haha Pip! DEFO save me some ;) sounds Delicious!! <3 x


----------



## poppy666

I cant make homemade gravy :growlmad: starving now xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Poppy!! me neither hun - really need to start learning so i can cook when me and OH move out :) Anyone know any good (easy) :winkwink:Cook Books let me know :) xx
Gota nip out to see how the builders are doing and see if they sorted out my bathroom tiling - silly boys didnt do it right because they couldnt be arsed to put abit of extra work it to get the mosaique tiles mixed with the white - pffft lol :winkwink:! 
Speak soon lovely ladies!!
xx


----------



## tweedy

hi ladies, just wondering if i'm allowed to join you, had my 3rd loss on 13th Nov (so not technically at xmas) but 1st AF arrived Christmas day, so hoping for a BFP in early 2011.

i've just turned 30, i had a mmc on 14th Feb 2007 at 12 weeks, after 12 months of trying, then an ectopic in May 2007 and thankfully my lovely daughter was born June 2008, and after a wee accident in september i now have another angel after mmc at 8 weeks in Nov.

feeling very positive about the new year and what it will bring, plus hubbie is excited about trying, for a change, cause i've promised he can get a new car when we get to 12 weeks with baby no 2. so hoping plenty of baby and new car dust to come our way!

nice to hear all your stories, and here's to a great 2011 xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi Tweedy!

Welcome to the group!
Sorry for your loss :hugs:
Sending you lots of baby dust xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Welcome Tweedy so sorry for your losses, i only joined yesterday, but the ladies are lovely... roll on 2011 BFPs :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

We have to stay positive and you ladies are all great support :)
We WILL get our 2011 BFP and maybe some of us may even get twins!! :winkwink:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi ladies,

So I stopped bleeding about 3 days ago and have been doing HPT's and OPK'S.
The HPTT's have been negative although as time goes by a very very very faint line seems to be there.
My friend gave me a box of her digital OPK's and they have said negative the last 2 days. Does anyone kow if the lines actually mean anything on the bit you pull out? There is the control line and then a fainter line??

Thanks
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi on my opk theres a controll line thats always dark and a line that may come up if there ovualtion decteted... depending on how far ovulation is the line gets as dark or darker as the control line... but i used an opk to find out i was preg wen i was.... and it was as dark as the control line so make sure the opk are neg then you can start ttc againe! :thumbup:


----------



## HayleyJJ

hello ladies woow youve all been busy i just had an interview went greattttttttttttt!!!

so whats new? how do i do multiple replys pip??

im still cramping today but no more ewcm mind youi never have much


----------



## HayleyJJ

jenny25 said:


> can i just give a word of warning asprin should only be taken after ov cause it thins the blood and if the lining of the uterus is too thin the egg wont implant :) reason saying my gyne put me on it and i was to take it after ov and i also have a blood clotting prob xx

ty for the info babes xx:thumbup:



poppy666 said:


> Aww thanks for the hug Pip think if it been a few months down the line id of handled it a lot better than what im doing now and do feel terrible how im feeling towards her, but need to think of my emotionally health before i go visit my sister and im sure she'll understand.
> 
> :hugs: back.
> 
> Also it does sound like your about to ovulate too, im not even sure why the hell i DTD last night i was so upset and adament i wasnt going to :growlmad: but nevermind in a way im glad because ive not done anything with my OH for 10wks in fear it would effect the pregnancy :dohh: x

big hugs darling :hug:



Deethehippy said:


> Awww thanks Pip  That made me feel better.
> Sometimes i feel selfish wanting so bad when i already have 2 beautiful children but i am with a new partner now and we just wanted 1 child together you know.....i guess if it's meant to be it will be though :flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




pip7890 said:


> I'm signing off now ladies. Sitting in front of the laptop isn't helping the headache. :comp:
> 
> I'm going to be a brave little soldier and take a walk alone to the doctors to pick up my fit note, call in at the swimming baths to pay for DS's swimming lessons and maybe have a wander past the shops with sparkly things in the window. Think little matchgirl - I'm the one with the nose pressed against the window.
> 
> If I'm not back online tonight I shall catch up with you all tomorrow. I feel a Yorkshire Pudding making session coming on! :grr:
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Pip x

ty for al your hard work on here today partner get well sooon big kisses xxxxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss:



tweedy said:


> hi ladies, just wondering if i'm allowed to join you, had my 3rd loss on 13th Nov (so not technically at xmas) but 1st AF arrived Christmas day, so hoping for a BFP in early 2011.
> 
> i've just turned 30, i had a mmc on 14th Feb 2007 at 12 weeks, after 12 months of trying, then an ectopic in May 2007 and thankfully my lovely daughter was born June 2008, and after a wee accident in september i now have another angel after mmc at 8 weeks in Nov.
> 
> feeling very positive about the new year and what it will bring, plus hubbie is excited about trying, for a change, cause i've promised he can get a new car when we get to 12 weeks with baby no 2. so hoping plenty of baby and new car dust to come our way!
> 
> nice to hear all your stories, and here's to a great 2011 xx

welcome darlig lovely to have you hear xxx



BellasMummy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So I stopped bleeding about 3 days ago and have been doing HPT's and OPK'S.
> The HPTT's have been negative although as time goes by a very very very faint line seems to be there.
> My friend gave me a box of her digital OPK's and they have said negative the last 2 days. Does anyone kow if the lines actually mean anything on the bit you pull out? There is the control line and then a fainter line??
> 
> Thanks
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

its good that u got neg opks as they pick up pregnancy as well babes xx

not to sure about the pull out bit babe sorry xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hello everyone, hope its okay to join... I currently had my first loss, second pregnancy in Nov. 2010... here hoping 2011 will be our year!!!


----------



## HayleyJJ

welcome hun sorry for your looses and jump aboard
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks HayleyJJ, its so nice to find a forum that is current and to find other women who are going through the same thing as me right now... I only know of one other person, who is my friend, that has suffered a loss.. She has helped greatly but her journey is over with TTC, happy to find others who are in the same boat.. Not to mention a family member or mine just announced her pregnancy... makes it a bit harder.. but fingers crossed this month will be it... do you know, did your cycles and ovulation go back to normal after your losses... just have no idea what to expect.. Thanks again


----------



## pickleton

Hello everyone! :hi:

I would love to join if that's ok? 

I'm 28 and I've had 2 losses at the back end of last year and am really hoping for a sticky bean soon.

I saw a specialist today cos I have PCOS and she said it could be plain old bad luck so that's given me some hope.

thanks xx
:dust::dust:


----------



## HayleyJJ

lilrojo said:


> Thanks HayleyJJ, its so nice to find a forum that is current and to find other women who are going through the same thing as me right now... I only know of one other person, who is my friend, that has suffered a loss.. She has helped greatly but her journey is over with TTC, happy to find others who are in the same boat.. Not to mention a family member or mine just announced her pregnancy... makes it a bit harder.. but fingers crossed this month will be it... do you know, did your cycles and ovulation go back to normal after your losses... just have no idea what to expect.. Thanks again


i lovely when u can chat to people in the same position like we all are!

pregnancy with friends is hard but at the same time im happy for them:growlmad: as i would be if i feel again

very frustrating tho isnt it xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

pickleton said:


> Hello everyone! :hi:
> 
> I would love to join if that's ok?
> 
> I'm 28 and I've had 2 losses at the back end of last year and am really hoping for a sticky bean soon.
> 
> I saw a specialist today cos I have PCOS and she said it could be plain old bad luck so that's given me some hope.
> 
> thanks xx
> :dust::dust:


welcome pickleton so sorry for your losses and welcome to our group hope you get lots of answers and any question you have please ask away xx:hugs:


----------



## pip7890

emilyrose.x said:


> Haha Pip! DEFO save me some ;) sounds Delicious!! <3 x

Not a chance *Em*! Two hungry males in this household, I'm lucky if there's any left for me!



poppy666 said:


> I cant make homemade gravy :growlmad: starving now xx

Anyone can make homemade gravy if you follow Jamie Oliver's recipe. Honest *Poppy*! It's really easy.



emilyrose.x said:


> Poppy!! me neither hun - really need to start learning so i can cook when me and OH move out :) Anyone know any good (easy) :winkwink:Cook Books let me know :)

I've never been a confident cook either *Em*, but my OH got me Jamie Oliver's Ministry of Food book a couple of years back and it has been a relevation. Definitely worth a look. I can't comment on his other cook books but this one is straight forward and you end up with easy to make, tasty, filling food. Highly recommended. https://www.jamieoliver.com/jamies-ministry-of-food/

Another good source of recipes, particularly if you're looking for healthy, low calorie meals is e-diets which you can get through Tesco and other similar retailers. Warning though, remember you strictly shouldn't diet whilst pregnant unless you have your doctor's permission.



tweedy said:


> hi ladies, just wondering if i'm allowed to join you, had my 3rd loss on 13th Nov (so not technically at xmas) but 1st AF arrived Christmas day, so hoping for a BFP in early 2011.
> 
> i've just turned 30, i had a mmc on 14th Feb 2007 at 12 weeks, after 12 months of trying, then an ectopic in May 2007 and thankfully my lovely daughter was born June 2008, and after a wee accident in september i now have another angel after mmc at 8 weeks in Nov.
> 
> feeling very positive about the new year and what it will bring, plus hubbie is excited about trying, for a change, cause i've promised he can get a new car when we get to 12 weeks with baby no 2. so hoping plenty of baby and new car dust to come our way!
> 
> nice to hear all your stories, and here's to a great 2011 xx

Hi *Tweedy*

Sorry to hear about your losses. Welcome to our group. It really is a friendly bunch of ladies. When Hayley and I set it up we were concerned that no-one would be interested. Just look at us now!

Fingers crossed that 2011 is a good year for all of us :dust:



HayleyJJ said:


> hello ladies woow youve all been busy i just had an interview went greattttttttttttt!!!
> 
> so whats new? how do i do multiple replys pip??
> 
> im still cramping today but no more ewcm mind youi never have much

Howdy partner! What interview? Do tell.

If you select the + button next to the quote button you can do multiple replies.



lilrojo said:


> Hello everyone, hope its okay to join... I currently had my first loss, second pregnancy in Nov. 2010... here hoping 2011 will be our year!!!

Hi *lilrojo*. Of course it is okay to join. Welcome. Sorry about your loss. 2011 is definitely going to be our year!



lilrojo said:


> Thanks HayleyJJ, its so nice to find a forum that is current and to find other women who are going through the same thing as me right now... I only know of one other person, who is my friend, that has suffered a loss.. She has helped greatly but her journey is over with TTC, happy to find others who are in the same boat.. Not to mention a family member or mine just announced her pregnancy... makes it a bit harder.. but fingers crossed this month will be it... do you know, did your cycles and ovulation go back to normal after your losses... just have no idea what to expect.. Thanks again

This is a great forum *lilrojo*. The ladies on here have been fantastic and many of them have joined this group from Miscarriage Support. There are a few ladies who have close friends or family members who have just announced their pregnancies. It might be worth a quick read through some of the posts on here about it as there has been some very good advice given.

As to cycles and ovulation, it's too early for me to comment but I get the impression that they don't necessarily return to what they were before. However, there are much wiser women on the subject in this group so no doubt they'll share their experiences with you shortly.

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

yeyy i noticed someone told u in our group and did it yeyyyyyyyyyyyy

job interview need a new start but not told my work yet:nope:

there not supportive or anything


----------



## pip7890

pickleton said:


> Hello everyone! :hi:
> 
> I would love to join if that's ok?
> 
> I'm 28 and I've had 2 losses at the back end of last year and am really hoping for a sticky bean soon.
> 
> I saw a specialist today cos I have PCOS and she said it could be plain old bad luck so that's given me some hope.
> 
> thanks xx
> :dust::dust:

Join away *pickleton*. Lovely to have you here but sorry that it's because of your losses,

I'm afraid I don't know anything about PCOS but I have seen quite a lot of posts on the subject so it's always worth a search of the forums.

It's about time us ladies got some good luck so :dust: and :bfp:s to you all.

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

*Pip* -:O Damnnit!!! iv just had a jacket potato - was Saweeeet :D Il have to get that book them and learn how to cook :) 

*Hayley* fingers crossed that you get the job hunny xx Crap when your work isnt supportive, when i got pregnant i was working at a Law Firm and they tret people like absolute rubbish! I decided it was best for me and the bean to leave, was too much stress and horrible remarks - they even came round to my house when i was ill too check up that i wasn't faking it! the weirdo's! Iv been working for my grandad's company since (doing up an old bungalow, because its guna me me and OH living there i have enjoyed it so much and know exactly what i want doing - should hopefully be done within this next month) - was so looking forward to doing the nursery :sad1: guna have too leave it plain for now :sad1: xx


----------



## BFPSeeker

pip7890 said:


> Morning ladies - I won't say good 'cos it isn't
> 
> Moan alert!
> 
> I'm so tired, feel crap and really hate my body at the moment. I feel like I'm operating in slow gear. I'm normally a real get up and go person, but it's got up and gone! I'm sick of this cough, sick of feeling weak and pathetic, sick of this stupid spotting and sanitary towels, sick of myself, sick, sick, sick!!!!
> 
> I'm finding it really hard to get to sleep and then stay asleep. I'm having really vivid dreams about this miscarriage, previous miscarriage and work.
> 
> My head aches with all the coughing, the antibiotics taste vile and I'm now waiting for all the side effects to kick in. I've got a pre-holiday to do list as long as my arm and no energy to do bugger all.
> 
> Aaaaarrrrrgggggghhhhh
> 
> Sorry for moan.
> 
> Pip x

concentrate on the holiday hon xxx :icecream:


----------



## HayleyJJ

emilyrose.x said:


> *Pip* -:O Damnnit!!! iv just had a jacket potato - was Saweeeet :D Il have to get that book them and learn how to cook :)
> 
> *Hayley* fingers crossed that you get the job hunny xx Crap when your work isnt supportive, when i got pregnant i was working at a Law Firm and they tret people like absolute rubbish! I decided it was best for me and the bean to leave, was too much stress and horrible remarks - they even came round to my house when i was ill too check up that i wasn't faking it! the weirdo's! Iv been working for my grandad's company since (doing up an old bungalow, because its guna me me and OH living there i have enjoyed it so much and know exactly what i want doing - should hopefully be done within this next month) - was so looking forward to doing the nursery :sad1: guna have too leave it plain for now :sad1: xx

thanks babes i thought new yr new start and all that xx


----------



## BFPSeeker

jenny25 said:


> can i just give a word of warning asprin should only be taken after ov cause it thins the blood and if the lining of the uterus is too thin the egg wont implant :) reason saying my gyne put me on it and i was to take it after ov and i also have a blood clotting prob xx

wow I had no idea about that, thanks for the tip, I've been taking ot all the way through :dohh:


----------



## emilyrose.x

HayleyJJ said:


> thanks babes i thought new yr new start and all that xx

Defo sounds good to me babes:) Iv stopped bleeding now for 2 whole days:) had a pampering session and de-fuzzed myself :winkwink: feel so much better now :) xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hmm now that sounds like a good idea emilyrose! Pampering sounds like a plan. Think i will take myself off in a bit and go and do the same.

Hope you get your new start hayley, this road is hard enough without unsupportive people around. hugs


----------



## emilyrose.x

mumatmadhouse said:


> Hmm now that sounds like a good idea emilyrose! Pampering sounds like a plan. Think i will take myself off in a bit and go and do the same.

It is hun! Since the MC iv obviously showered and that lol but was so nice to have a bubbley bath with candles and just having some 'me' time to focus on the possitive things and the futre - has really chilled me out, just what i needed:) xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

nice to see you beautiful girlies treating urselfs and oh hehe

tmi so i apologise first wen i have bd last 2 nights i have slept after and when i got up in am not sprems left where the hell has it gone hehe


----------



## emilyrose.x

HayleyJJ said:


> nice to see you beautiful girlies treating urselfs and oh hehe
> 
> tmi so i apologise first wen i have bd last 2 nights i have slept after and when i got up in am not sprems left where the hell has it gone hehe

Lmao :laugh2: hopefully they gone on a mission to right place :spermy: :winkwink: hehexxx


----------



## poppy666

HayleyJJ said:


> nice to see you beautiful girlies treating urselfs and oh hehe
> 
> tmi so i apologise first wen i have bd last 2 nights i have slept after and when i got up in am not sprems left where the hell has it gone hehe

Same as me Hayley last night.. im use to it all dribbling back out to escape :haha: but it didnt ( tmi) x


----------



## BellasMummy

My OH fell asleep last nite! So no action for me! He better stay awake tonight so I can get some :spermy::spermy:

I keep thinking I have missed my chance but don't even know when I am gonna OV:wacko::wacko:


----------



## HayleyJJ

emilyrose.x said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> nice to see you beautiful girlies treating urselfs and oh hehe
> 
> tmi so i apologise first wen i have bd last 2 nights i have slept after and when i got up in am not sprems left where the hell has it gone hehe
> 
> Lmao :laugh2: hopefully they gone on a mission to right place :spermy: :winkwink: hehexxxClick to expand...

bloody hope so xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

poppy666 said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> nice to see you beautiful girlies treating urselfs and oh hehe
> 
> tmi so i apologise first wen i have bd last 2 nights i have slept after and when i got up in am not sprems left where the hell has it gone hehe
> 
> Same as me Hayley last night.. im use to it all dribbling back out to escape :haha: but it didnt ( tmi) xClick to expand...

i seem wet today but wen i check theres no cm oddddddddddddddddd


----------



## poppy666

Bellasmummy Just jump him tonight sweetie :haha: every 2 or 3 days they say :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

HayleyJJ said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> nice to see you beautiful girlies treating urselfs and oh hehe
> 
> tmi so i apologise first wen i have bd last 2 nights i have slept after and when i got up in am not sprems left where the hell has it gone hehe
> 
> Same as me Hayley last night.. im use to it all dribbling back out to escape :haha: but it didnt ( tmi) xClick to expand...
> 
> i seem wet today but wen i check theres no cm odddddddddddddddddClick to expand...

Mine watery this afternoon but can still see the tinge when i wipe... i really thought af was arriving 2wks early but nothing on pad to say it has idk :shrug:


----------



## BellasMummy

poppy666 said:


> Just jump him tonight sweetie :haha: every 2 or 3 days they say :happydance:

Definately jumping on him tonight!! Wooop :happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

BellasMummy said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Just jump him tonight sweetie :haha: every 2 or 3 days they say :happydance:
> 
> Definately jumping on him tonight!! Wooop :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: mine's at work now till tomorrow evening ( works away) so if i havnt caught eggy today thats me out till af arrives on 19th :dohh:


----------



## suffolksarah

emilyrose.x said:


> mumatmadhouse said:
> 
> 
> Hmm now that sounds like a good idea emilyrose! Pampering sounds like a plan. Think i will take myself off in a bit and go and do the same.
> 
> It is hun! Since the MC iv obviously showered and that lol but was so nice to have a bubbley bath with candles and just having some 'me' time to focus on the possitive things and the futre - has really chilled me out, just what i needed:) xxClick to expand...

Evening all.
I would love a long bath but am really worried about it, this may sound strange but i am worried about dirty water getting up my Virgina (hate that word!!!!) and causing an infection afrter my erpc, now could this happen or have i just got this in my head for no reason. also made OH wash his willy before we :sex: last night incase of infection, am i slowly developing OCD???? xx


----------



## poppy666

Ok so here's my OPKs... TOP is Mondays and BOTTOM is todays :thumbup: What you think? xx

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/test001-1.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/test003.jpg[/IMG]​


----------



## BellasMummy

FX'd for you Poppy!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Have you been using OPK's since mc??

Did you have normal ov pains? I feel like I am gonna ovulate but OPK is neg :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

suffolksarah said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumatmadhouse said:
> 
> 
> Hmm now that sounds like a good idea emilyrose! Pampering sounds like a plan. Think i will take myself off in a bit and go and do the same.
> 
> It is hun! Since the MC iv obviously showered and that lol but was so nice to have a bubbley bath with candles and just having some 'me' time to focus on the possitive things and the futre - has really chilled me out, just what i needed:) xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Evening all.
> I would love a long bath but am really worried about it, this may sound strange but i am worried about dirty water getting up my Virgina (hate that word!!!!) and causing an infection afrter my erpc, now could this happen or have i just got this in my head for no reason. also made OH wash his willy before we :sex: last night incase of infection, am i slowly developing OCD???? xxClick to expand...

Sarah i had a bath day after my ERPC and every night since and im ok sweetie :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all. Like you bellasmummy I am not wanting to miss my chance and finding it frustration not knowing when ovulation is. I a normal month at least I only an obsessive freak for about a week ( before 2ww starts lol). We are just trying to:sex: every other night to cover bases. OPK are negative. 

on a plus note I got a:bfn: today i am so happy :happydance: (this is the only time i think i'll ever say that)


----------



## poppy666

BellasMummy said:


> FX'd for you Poppy!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Have you been using OPK's since mc??
> 
> Did you have normal ov pains? I feel like I am gonna ovulate but OPK is neg :wacko:

Monday was first time i used OPK because i knew this would be my fertile week if id not been pregnant, plus i took a hpt test Saturday and it was very faint so thought it be safe to try OPKs yesterday i got ov pains on both sides in the evening xx Keep poas sweetie it'll come x


----------



## suffolksarah

poppy666 said:


> suffolksarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumatmadhouse said:
> 
> 
> Hmm now that sounds like a good idea emilyrose! Pampering sounds like a plan. Think i will take myself off in a bit and go and do the same.
> 
> It is hun! Since the MC iv obviously showered and that lol but was so nice to have a bubbley bath with candles and just having some 'me' time to focus on the possitive things and the futre - has really chilled me out, just what i needed:) xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Evening all.
> I would love a long bath but am really worried about it, this may sound strange but i am worried about dirty water getting up my Virgina (hate that word!!!!) and causing an infection afrter my erpc, now could this happen or have i just got this in my head for no reason. also made OH wash his willy before we :sex: last night incase of infection, am i slowly developing OCD???? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Sarah i had a bath day after my ERPC and every night since and im ok sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, only had showers so far, may drag myself away from this website, sand take myself and a glass of wine upstairs and have a bath then! xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

suffolksarah said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suffolksarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumatmadhouse said:
> 
> 
> Hmm now that sounds like a good idea emilyrose! Pampering sounds like a plan. Think i will take myself off in a bit and go and do the same.
> 
> It is hun! Since the MC iv obviously showered and that lol but was so nice to have a bubbley bath with candles and just having some 'me' time to focus on the possitive things and the futre - has really chilled me out, just what i needed:) xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Evening all.
> I would love a long bath but am really worried about it, this may sound strange but i am worried about dirty water getting up my Virgina (hate that word!!!!) and causing an infection afrter my erpc, now could this happen or have i just got this in my head for no reason. also made OH wash his willy before we :sex: last night incase of infection, am i slowly developing OCD???? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Sarah i had a bath day after my ERPC and every night since and im ok sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, only had showers so far, may drag myself away from this website, sand take myself and a glass of wine upstairs and have a bath then! xxxClick to expand...

Sarah I called the hospital 3 days after my ERPC and they said it was fine to have a bath xx


----------



## poppy666

Enjoy your soak Sarah :hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Sarah, shoudl be fine to have a bath hun, dont think water can get up there unless you have sex in bath :thumbup: 

Fingers crossed poppy!:) xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

*becciboo86*

i just wanna say im here for you at this hard time darling im at the end of the fone for you as you always are for me even if you want to shout you been my friend for 2 yrs since my ttc journey started and i love you very much for all the guidence and support u have ever given me love xx
:kiss::hugs::flower::hugs::kiss::hug::muaha::bike::rofl::yipee::sadangel::serenade::friends:


----------



## HayleyJJ

poppy666 said:


> Ok so here's my OPKs... TOP is Mondays and BOTTOM is todays :thumbup: What you think? xx
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/test001-1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/test003.jpg[/IMG]​

wow there bloody great i never use opks i got some cb smileys once and never got a smile but feel preg so decided against them hehehe get to bed NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Haley i did last night but he not back now till tomorrow night and the positive was Monday so if i ov'd that egg is floating around somewhere :haha:

I buy those OPKs from Asda £5 for 5 bit expensive than the cheapies but never let me down & i bought my sister some too and obviously worked for her being 7wks x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Ladies i just been to toilet and had ewcm :happydance: had a little bit of red in it though? :huh: hmmm.xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hayley, those are the tests I am currently using.. the CB digital Smiley face ones and I have not had a positive either, dont know if I should buy more or just keep bding and say forget it.. haha... ovulation after mc stinks!!


----------



## HayleyJJ

i have never had apos on cb babes dont buy more buy cheapies i have fallen preg 1st or 2nd cycles every time i have been ttc and only once got a pos on a cheapy and that to some may not have even looked pos xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

emilyrose.x said:


> Ladies i just been to toilet and had ewcm :happydance: had a little bit of red in it though? :huh: hmmm.xx

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## HayleyJJ

poppy666 said:


> Haley i did last night but he not back now till tomorrow night and the positive was Monday so if i ov'd that egg is floating around somewhere :haha:
> 
> I buy those OPKs from Asda £5 for 5 bit expensive than the cheapies but never let me down & i bought my sister some too and obviously worked for her being 7wks x

 i may get some after af just to see wen i think im oving if they say yes or no xx


----------



## lilrojo

HayleyJJ said:


> i have never had apos on cb babes dont buy more buy cheapies i have fallen preg 1st or 2nd cycles every time i have been ttc and only once got a pos on a cheapy and that to some may not have even looked pos xxx

I too have gotten preg on my 1st cycles, with my daugher in Nov of 08, and now my mc one was in Sept after only bding once... so im getting so frustrated that nothing is happening... here i spend so much money on these stupid tests and nothing has come of them.. I know im fertile haha.. just when is the question...


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> Ladies i just been to toilet and had ewcm :happydance: had a little bit of red in it though? :huh: hmmm.xx

Exactly what ive had since Monday sweetie, but its still ewcm :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

I have been bding everynight since the 1st of Jan and tmi feel so wet all day long, but when i check there seems to be nothing there... dont know if it the swimmers haha... or what


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i just been to toilet and had ewcm :happydance: had a little bit of red in it though? :huh: hmmm.xx
> 
> Exactly what ive had since Monday sweetie, but its still ewcm :happydance:Click to expand...

hehe :happydance: iv got my confirmation scan 12th jan and my gyno nurse (who i suspect is a nun as everyone else has been told that its okay to :sex: as soon as you stop bleeding :sad1:) said i gota wait till after scan :cry:

Anyone bled after sex before first AF? Really really really wana do the dirty tonight :cry: xx


----------



## lilrojo

emilyrose.x said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i just been to toilet and had ewcm :happydance: had a little bit of red in it though? :huh: hmmm.xx
> 
> Exactly what ive had since Monday sweetie, but its still ewcm :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe :happydance: iv got my confirmation scan 12th jan and my gyno nurse (who i suspect is a nun as everyone else has been told that its okay to :sex: as soon as you stop bleeding :sad1:) said i gota wait till after scan :cry:
> 
> Anyone bled after sex before first AF? Really really really wana do the dirty tonight :cry: xxClick to expand...

I never bled and we had sex right after the bleeding stopped by like a day or two.. but I also never fell preg that cycle either.. now trying again after af.. hoping for a bfp


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooo go on have a sneaky bit i wont tell her if you dont on the 12th :haha:


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Thanks Hayley means so much :) i will get there and knowing i have ur help i will be ok!

Aunty Becci goes have ring to it dosnt it!! xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

emilyrose.x said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i just been to toilet and had ewcm :happydance: had a little bit of red in it though? :huh: hmmm.xx
> 
> Exactly what ive had since Monday sweetie, but its still ewcm :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe :happydance: iv got my confirmation scan 12th jan and my gyno nurse (who i suspect is a nun as everyone else has been told that its okay to :sex: as soon as you stop bleeding :sad1:) said i gota wait till after scan :cry:
> 
> Anyone bled after sex before first AF? Really really really wana do the dirty tonight :cry: xxClick to expand...

do it babes my gyne doc all is fine have u had bfn?


----------



## lisalou31

Hi ya can i join had my 14th loss in august last year at 11+4 :cry: but im now 2dpo and hopefull that i get to have a sticky bean this year :dust:


----------



## HayleyJJ

Becci_Boo86 said:


> Thanks Hayley means so much :) i will get there and knowing i have ur help i will be ok!
> 
> Aunty Becci goes have ring to it dosnt it!! xx

yes it does my darling xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

lilrojo said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i just been to toilet and had ewcm :happydance: had a little bit of red in it though? :huh: hmmm.xx
> 
> Exactly what ive had since Monday sweetie, but its still ewcm :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe :happydance: iv got my confirmation scan 12th jan and my gyno nurse (who i suspect is a nun as everyone else has been told that its okay to :sex: as soon as you stop bleeding :sad1:) said i gota wait till after scan :cry:
> 
> Anyone bled after sex before first AF? Really really really wana do the dirty tonight :cry: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I never bled and we had sex right after the bleeding stopped by like a day or two.. but I also never fell preg that cycle either.. now trying again after af.. hoping for a bfpClick to expand...

sounds tempting hun :winkwink: hope you get your BFP very soon!x



poppy666 said:


> Ooooooooooooo go on have a sneaky bit i wont tell her if you dont on the 12th :haha:

:laugh2: haha! yet again..does sound very tempting :winkwink: xx
OH was making toast in kitchen earlier and i started humping him :blush: its getting serious now ladies - im like a frickin dog and reverted to humping my OH - ooh goshh! lol :wacko: xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

whoopsie my bad £200 on new look online


----------



## emilyrose.x

HayleyJJ said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i just been to toilet and had ewcm :happydance: had a little bit of red in it though? :huh: hmmm.xx
> 
> Exactly what ive had since Monday sweetie, but its still ewcm :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe :happydance: iv got my confirmation scan 12th jan and my gyno nurse (who i suspect is a nun as everyone else has been told that its okay to :sex: as soon as you stop bleeding :sad1:) said i gota wait till after scan :cry:
> 
> Anyone bled after sex before first AF? Really really really wana do the dirty tonight :cry: xxClick to expand...
> 
> do it babes my gyne doc all is fine have u had bfn?Click to expand...

no iv not taken a test yet babes, scared too :sad1: if its neg then that means i can defo :sex: dunt it?xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

lisalou31 said:


> Hi ya can i join had my 14th loss in august last year at 11+4 :cry: but im now 2dpo and hopefull that i get to have a sticky bean this year :dust:

sorry to hear for your losses hun :hugs: BIG HUGS :hugs:
the ladies on here brill! massive support!! Fingers crossed this year will be the year we all have our sticky BFP's <3 xx


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i just been to toilet and had ewcm :happydance: had a little bit of red in it though? :huh: hmmm.xx
> 
> Exactly what ive had since Monday sweetie, but its still ewcm :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe :happydance: iv got my confirmation scan 12th jan and my gyno nurse (who i suspect is a nun as everyone else has been told that its okay to :sex: as soon as you stop bleeding :sad1:) said i gota wait till after scan :cry:
> 
> Anyone bled after sex before first AF? Really really really wana do the dirty tonight :cry: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I never bled and we had sex right after the bleeding stopped by like a day or two.. but I also never fell preg that cycle either.. now trying again after af.. hoping for a bfpClick to expand...
> 
> sounds tempting hun :winkwink: hope you get your BFP very soon!x
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooooooooo go on have a sneaky bit i wont tell her if you dont on the 12th :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :laugh2: haha! yet again..does sound very tempting :winkwink: xx
> OH was making toast in kitchen earlier and i started humping him :blush: its getting serious now ladies - im like a frickin dog and reverted to humping my OH - ooh goshh! lol :wacko: xxClick to expand...

Well go hump his third leg you'll be fine :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

lisalou31 said:


> Hi ya can i join had my 14th loss in august last year at 11+4 :cry: but im now 2dpo and hopefull that i get to have a sticky bean this year :dust:

Welcome Lisa so sorry for all your losses, hope you dont mind me asking but has your consultant not found out why so many? :hugs:


----------



## HayleyJJ

lisalou31 said:


> Hi ya can i join had my 14th loss in august last year at 11+4 :cry: but im now 2dpo and hopefull that i get to have a sticky bean this year :dust:

welcome lisa yes of course you may join xxx

how have ur cycles been since mc 
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HayleyJJ

emilyrose.x said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i just been to toilet and had ewcm :happydance: had a little bit of red in it though? :huh: hmmm.xx
> 
> Exactly what ive had since Monday sweetie, but its still ewcm :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe :happydance: iv got my confirmation scan 12th jan and my gyno nurse (who i suspect is a nun as everyone else has been told that its okay to :sex: as soon as you stop bleeding :sad1:) said i gota wait till after scan :cry:
> 
> Anyone bled after sex before first AF? Really really really wana do the dirty tonight :cry: xxClick to expand...
> 
> do it babes my gyne doc all is fine have u had bfn?Click to expand...
> 
> no iv not taken a test yet babes, scared too :sad1: if its neg then that means i can defo :sex: dunt it?xxClick to expand...


yes hun go do one xx


----------



## lilrojo

emilyrose.x said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i just been to toilet and had ewcm :happydance: had a little bit of red in it though? :huh: hmmm.xx
> 
> Exactly what ive had since Monday sweetie, but its still ewcm :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe :happydance: iv got my confirmation scan 12th jan and my gyno nurse (who i suspect is a nun as everyone else has been told that its okay to :sex: as soon as you stop bleeding :sad1:) said i gota wait till after scan :cry:
> 
> Anyone bled after sex before first AF? Really really really wana do the dirty tonight :cry: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I never bled and we had sex right after the bleeding stopped by like a day or two.. but I also never fell preg that cycle either.. now trying again after af.. hoping for a bfpClick to expand...
> 
> sounds tempting hun :winkwink: hope you get your BFP very soon!x
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooooooooo go on have a sneaky bit i wont tell her if you dont on the 12th :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :laugh2: haha! yet again..does sound very tempting :winkwink: xx
> OH was making toast in kitchen earlier and i started humping him :blush: its getting serious now ladies - im like a frickin dog and reverted to humping my OH - ooh goshh! lol :wacko: xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun... and go for it!! You dont want to regret it later, thats what I thought would i regret not going for it and I think I would have... but as long as your both ready I say go for it!!


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Ooooooooooooo go on have a sneaky bit i wont tell her if you dont on the 12th :haha::laugh2: haha! yet again..does sound very tempting :winkwink: xx
> OH was making toast in kitchen earlier and i started humping him :blush: its getting serious now ladies - im like a frickin dog and reverted to humping my OH - ooh goshh! lol :wacko: xx
> 
> Well go hump his third leg you'll be fine :haha: x

LMAO!! :laugh2: :haha:!! that didnt half make me laugh!! :haha: !! EPIC :D xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

emily have you got test x


----------



## poppy666

PMSL Im laughing at the thought whilst looking at the dog....... ewwwwwwwwwww no poppy get it out your head :rofl:


----------



## emilyrose.x

HayleyJJ said:


> yes hun go do one xx

looks like a trip to tesco is on the cards :thumbup: heheexx



lilrojo said:


> Thanks hun... and go for it!! You dont want to regret it later, thats what I thought would i regret not going for it and I think I would have... but as long as your both ready I say go for it!!

okay sweety:) thanks hun, gota take a pregnancy test first if we want to so will have to run to Tesco :) xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

poppy666 said:


> PMSL Im laughing at the thought whilst looking at the dog....... ewwwwwwwwwww no poppy get it out your head :rofl:

pmfsl im crying this is so funny move away from the dog and emily move away from the leg xx:happydance:


----------



## emilyrose.x

HayleyJJ said:


> emily have you got test x

no babes, gota nip to tesco and sharpish if we guna :sex: :sad1: il check closing times on google :D xx


poppy666 said:


> PMSL Im laughing at the thought whilst looking at the dog....... ewwwwwwwwwww no poppy get it out your head :rofl:

:haha: :rofl: Ooo golly goshh :blush: hahaa!!


----------



## HayleyJJ

express till 11 all others 24 hrs im like google


----------



## emilyrose.x

HayleyJJ said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> PMSL Im laughing at the thought whilst looking at the dog....... ewwwwwwwwwww no poppy get it out your head :rofl:
> 
> pmfsl im crying this is so funny move away from the dog and emily move away from the leg xx:happydance:Click to expand...

LMFAO!! :rofl: worst part was, after id finished with his leg, his face - he looked so scared and vialated PMSL!! poor thingg - he has been de-masculated!! :blush: :rofl: xxx


----------



## lilrojo

emilyrose.x said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> yes hun go do one xx
> 
> looks like a trip to tesco is on the cards :thumbup: heheexx
> 
> 
> 
> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun... and go for it!! You dont want to regret it later, thats what I thought would i regret not going for it and I think I would have... but as long as your both ready I say go for it!!Click to expand...
> 
> okay sweety:) thanks hun, gota take a pregnancy test first if we want to so will have to run to Tesco :) xxClick to expand...


Keep us Posted :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> PMSL Im laughing at the thought whilst looking at the dog....... ewwwwwwwwwww no poppy get it out your head :rofl:
> 
> pmfsl im crying this is so funny move away from the dog and emily move away from the leg xx:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> LMFAO!! :rofl: worst part was, after id finished with his leg, his face - he looked so scared and vialated PMSL!! poor thingg - he has been de-masculated!! :blush: :rofl: xxxClick to expand...

Yeah my dog looks vialated and im only looking at him :rofl:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> PMSL Im laughing at the thought whilst looking at the dog....... ewwwwwwwwwww no poppy get it out your head :rofl:
> 
> pmfsl im crying this is so funny move away from the dog and emily move away from the leg xx:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> LMFAO!! :rofl: worst part was, after id finished with his leg, his face - he looked so scared and vialated PMSL!! poor thingg - he has been de-masculated!! :blush: :rofl: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah my dog looks vialated and im only looking at him :rofl:Click to expand...

Lmaoo!! :rofl: i think he was supprise i didnt whip out a dildo on him, i got rate into it, a little rhythm going and everything :winkwink: :gun: Ka'Pow :rofl: !!x


----------



## emilyrose.x

lilrojo said:


> Keep us Posted :happydance:

Will do sweety :happydance: he is taking some preswading :growlmad: he just said "i think we should wait till scan babe, to be sure" he wownt be saying that once iv humped his leg red roar tonight :rofl: Iv not waxed for nothing :winkwink: x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: Just choked on my drink reading that... your lucky my OH has hidden my Dildo so i want him more :haha:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> :rofl::rofl: Just choked on my drink reading that... your lucky my OH has hidden my Dildo so i want him more :haha:

:rofl: !!! I asked him if i could use a dildo on him? :blush: he told me to f*ck off :sad1: :rofl: think its cos' he knows id be leathal being equiped with kn*b :winkwink: :rofl: Defo Ebaying "strap on" incase he comes around to the idea , he knows id be awesome!! ;) :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

emilyrose.x said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Keep us Posted :happydance:
> 
> Will do sweety :happydance: he is taking some preswading :growlmad: he just said "i think we should wait till scan babe, to be sure" he wownt be saying that once iv humped his leg red roar tonight :rofl: Iv not waxed for nothing :winkwink: xClick to expand...

:rofl:

no I think he may sing a different tune if you do that...


----------



## poppy666

I once tried Dildo on OH, tell ya he's never bucked so hard or moved so quick out of bed :haha: said " now you know what it feels like if you dont give me enough foreplay beforehand and Rodger Ramjet it up there :rofl::rofl:

Needless to say he wont let me use it on him anymore :blush:


----------



## emilyrose.x

*lilrojo* i defo agree hun, fingers crossed he aint clicked on and dont sleep in his trousers or there will be friction burns..for us both :huh: :rofl: x


----------



## lilrojo

poppy666 said:


> I once tried Dildo on OH, tell ya he's never bucked so hard or moved so quick out of bed :haha: said " now you know what it feels like if you dont give me enough foreplay beforehand and Rodger Ramjet it up there :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Needless to say he wont let me use it on him anymore :blush:

:rofl:

I think we have all been there!


----------



## lilrojo

emilyrose.x said:


> *lilrojo* i defo agree hun, fingers crossed he aint clicked on and dont sleep in his trousers or there will be friction burns..for us both :huh: :rofl: x

:rofl:

maybe its a good you wait then haha... dont want burns!!


----------



## poppy666

:gun:Take no prisoners lilrojo us women are lethal with our gadgets :grr:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> I once tried Dildo on OH, tell ya he's never bucked so hard or moved so quick out of bed :haha: said " now you know what it feels like if you dont give me enough foreplay beforehand and Rodger Ramjet it up there :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Needless to say he wont let me use it on him anymore :blush:

LMAO!! :rofl: :rofl: my OH got a really toned bottom so when iv tried to edge something in he tenses up and i swear ya need a crow bar to get inbetween his cheeks then! :growlmad::growlmad: il just have to try catch him off guard hehe :haha: xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

lilrojo said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> *lilrojo* i defo agree hun, fingers crossed he aint clicked on and dont sleep in his trousers or there will be friction burns..for us both :huh: :rofl: x
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> maybe its a good you wait then haha... dont want burns!!Click to expand...

hahaa il have to get some burn proof pants ;) he will wake up with a strip of hairs missing of his leg and be like WTF :huh: il be like :blush: hehee x



poppy666 said:


> :gun:Take no prisoners lilrojo us women are lethal with our gadgets :grr:

PMSL!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I once tried Dildo on OH, tell ya he's never bucked so hard or moved so quick out of bed :haha: said " now you know what it feels like if you dont give me enough foreplay beforehand and Rodger Ramjet it up there :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Needless to say he wont let me use it on him anymore :blush:
> 
> LMAO!! :rofl: :rofl: my OH got a really toned bottom so when iv tried to edge something in he tenses up and i swear ya need a crow bar to get inbetween his cheeks then! :growlmad::growlmad: il just have to try catch him off guard hehe :haha: xxClick to expand...

Ahhhh i dont have that problem he's pretty slack that end :haha: bet he's had my Dildo on the sly probably why he said he's hidden it out my way pmsl


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Ahhhh i dont have that problem he's pretty slack that end :haha: bet he's had my Dildo on the sly probably why he said he's hidden it out my way pmsl

:rofl: *looks over at golden bullet then at OH* :rofl: i just had a rate image then .. was so vivid :huh: :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

LMFAO Ive had enough images tonight i dread to think what im gonna dream about, but the dog's staying out my room :rofl:


----------



## emilyrose.x

:rofl: :rofl: probs be about a dildo shop after tonight haha!! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

and on that note i better go get some sleep lol be a laugh tonight Emily sleep well and advice your OH to sleep in spare room or he's in danger tonight of being pounced on :haha:

Night ladies :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> :rofl: :rofl: probs be about a dildo shop after tonight haha!! :rofl:

Or me pregnant with puppies lmfao eww noooooooooooo ive lost the plot :dohh: x


----------



## lilrojo

poppy666 said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I once tried Dildo on OH, tell ya he's never bucked so hard or moved so quick out of bed :haha: said " now you know what it feels like if you dont give me enough foreplay beforehand and Rodger Ramjet it up there :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Needless to say he wont let me use it on him anymore :blush:
> 
> LMAO!! :rofl: :rofl: my OH got a really toned bottom so when iv tried to edge something in he tenses up and i swear ya need a crow bar to get inbetween his cheeks then! :growlmad::growlmad: il just have to try catch him off guard hehe :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh i dont have that problem he's pretty slack that end :haha: bet he's had my Dildo on the sly probably why he said he's hidden it out my way pmslClick to expand...

haha... you ladies are too much...:rofl:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> and on that note i better go get some sleep lol be a laugh tonight Emily sleep well and advice your OH to sleep in spare room or he's in danger tonight of being pounced on :haha:
> 
> Night ladies :hugs:

Hahaa il tell him to sleep in a lock and chain around his boxers (for his own good) ;) Night night sweety, yea been a right good laugh :) xx



poppy666 said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: probs be about a dildo shop after tonight haha!! :rofl:
> 
> Or me pregnant with puppies lmfao eww noooooooooooo ive lost the plot :dohh: xClick to expand...

LMFAO :rofl: Poppy!! Hahaha!! or worse.. you OH coming in room with dildo stuck in bottom.. :huh: :rofl: Now you've got me thinking Poppy! haha :rofl: xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

lilrojo said:


> haha... you ladies are too much...:rofl:

Haha! think i need to stop having so much caffine before bed lol :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

emilyrose.x said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> haha... you ladies are too much...:rofl:
> 
> Haha! think i need to stop having so much caffine before bed lol :haha:Click to expand...

but that would ruin all the fun!!!
Keep us posted on your scan, let us know how it goes!!


----------



## emilyrose.x

haha yes, yes it would lilrojo :gun: me and OH just had abit of fun but no :sex: damnitt :growlmad: hehee :haha: I will let you know when iv taken a test and let you know the result my sweet :) nighty nights time for me sugar :) Poppy got to update us on her dream tomorrow so im looking forward to that ;) haha! night babes xx


----------



## tweedy

My goodness, i don't know where you ladies get the energy from, i'm tired just reading your posts, but at least i had a wee giggle 1st thing at the office!

i am still feeling positive today, maybe cause it's getting closer to the weekend and when i know i will ov, i have a long cycle so it's usually CD 18/19 for me. i have promised hubbie that i will not buy tests till we have been trying for 3 months, but i may have to nip to asda today, would make me feel better knowing i def ov or not.

as for ovulation after miscarriage, i just wanted to say that i got pregnant straight away after my 1st miscarriage in 2007, i got my BFP exactly 6 weeks after my ERPC, so i imagine i ovulated after 3/4 weeks, everyone is different.

has anyone had an ectopic before? i have it in my head that i should only try every other month as i know one of my tubes is damaged and don't want to risk another ectopic, but how would you ever know which is which?

as for people becoming pregnant, it always seems to be loads of people just after you have a loss, after my 1st miscarriage and immediate ectopic, my best mate told me she was pregnant, she felt terrible and it was hard for me to see her, but she was really supportive and patient with me and after a few weeks i missed her, so put aside my hurt and went round, she was in tears by the time i arrived and i felt so bad, turned out she had been bleeding on a off and needed my support, but i wasn't there for her, we went straight up to the epu and they did a scan, her baby was 11 weeks with a strong heartbeat and although it was hard, i am glad i was able to be there for her. you will find the strength to be arround pregnant people and i was humbled by her feelings of grief for my baby too. 

there is about 6 months between our girls, and if i hadn't of been there for her, i am sure they would not be so close.

take your time and just let people know you are happy for them, but you are grieving and they should understand. ( and it's ok to get angry too, it's all part of the process)

have a great thursday girls x


----------



## pinkflamingo

Morning ladies! 
Well after moaning for the last few days about wanting my natural miscarriage to happen (been waiting 5 weeks), there was blood on the tissue when I just went to the bathroom. Now I don't want it to happen! Hubbie left for work earlier, and is asking me if I want him to come home. I do, but I know that it's possible that nothing will actually happen today, and he is off tomorrow anyway as we have a scan booked at the hospital.

Guess this is the beginning of it all then. I feel like a big baby myself and could do with a great big hug! Guess my teddy bear will have to do for the time being!

Another fun day on the cards then. :nope:

xx


----------



## poppy666

Awww pinkflamingo ((( huge hug)))) :hugs: i know how it feels to be alone, scared and in need of a hug, i was on my own when the bleeding just started and was on here in a panic asking how long it will be.... but luckily i just spotted for a few days then my OH was home when i properly miscarried. He couldnt do much but i was more calm knowing he was in the room with me :hugs:

If you need us we'll be online just shout :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> haha yes, yes it would lilrojo :gun: me and OH just had abit of fun but no :sex: damnitt :growlmad: hehee :haha: I will let you know when iv taken a test and let you know the result my sweet :) nighty nights time for me sugar :) Poppy got to update us on her dream tomorrow so im looking forward to that ;) haha! night babes xx

LOL Actually i had a bad dream that woke me up... no dildo's or pregnant with puppies :haha:

I dreamt the goverment had planned a mass depopulation of the world and started a deadly disease to wipe out 90% of the population and i was on a ship with my family trying to escape it :rofl: So there you go Emily i shit myself and woke up sweating lol x


----------



## tootsiegb

Hi Girls,

Could i joing this group please. I started ttc in October 2009. I had a mmc in August at 20 weeks, and miscarried on the 18th December at between 6-8 weeks.
I am waiting one cycle & will then be trying again as i feel ready to start again quite soon. It was hard over xmas as my due date with the first baby was 2nd jan. 
Hope all you girls are doing ok. I have had a good laugh at the conversations going on last nite!!!
Love to you all Tootsie xx


----------



## poppy666

Morning Tootsie your more than welcome to join and im so sorry for your losses, yes i cant even imagine how hard it was for your through christmas 20wks must of been so devastating :hugs:


----------



## tootsiegb

Thanks Poppy,

It was so hard to go to the 20 week scan & for them to tell me there wasnt a heartbeat. So devastating. I am slowly coming to terms with it though, and they didnt find any reason for it. So fingers crossed 3rd time lucky. 
I am sorry for your loss too. Its hard no matter how far along you are.

Take care x


----------



## poppy666

I think thats the hardest part to come to terms with when there is no explaination, but you sound very positive and will be rooting for you sweetie.. fx 2011 you will have a little :baby: in your arms by Christmas :dust::dust::dust:

Im hoping my af arrives as it should on the 19th then we can start trying again properly, im going to buy another test this evening and see if its gone to negative. Do you have a regular cycle? x


----------



## puppycat

emilyrose.x said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Just choked on my drink reading that... your lucky my OH has hidden my Dildo so i want him more :haha:
> 
> :rofl: !!! I asked him if i could use a dildo on him? :blush: he told me to f*ck off :sad1: :rofl: think its cos' he knows id be leathal being equiped with kn*b :winkwink: :rofl: Defo Ebaying "strap on" incase he comes around to the idea , he knows id be awesome!! ;) :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol, I mentioned strap on to DH but he's just as against the idea as your DH, shame really lol.

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I've been AWOL for a couple of days, yesterday was a busy day with the hospital, taking decs down and then a meeting regarding our local MLU closure in the evening.

So blood results - HPT is now <1 which is ACE and means we're all clear to TTC :happydance: once I stop bleeding of course, and I need to Ov at some point...

Think I have figured that I Ov'd very late in my cycle in November and that is what caused the m/c, odd because I have always bee text book 28 day cycle and O'd right in the middle, lucky yes since some ladies are all over the place but maybe I won't be so lucky from now on :shrug:

Anyway I hope you're all well, has been an epic task reading all your posts but I thought I'd skim straight over the pregnant with puppies and dog humping sessions you appear to have had.... :haha:


----------



## tootsiegb

Fingers crossed for your af poppy.
I have a pretty regular cycle of 35 days since coming off the pill. I tend to ov around day 24 & have an 11 day luteal phase. Not that i am a freak keep temping or anything!!!!!!!! LOL.
Hubby has taken thermometer off me. I am trying not to get so focused into it, as people who really want a baby tend to get bad luck & people who arent fussed either way seem to fly through getting pregnant etc.
How far were you when you miscarried poppy? x


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat i ov'd late last cycle when i got my BFP.. im usually cd14 of a 28 day cycle, but was charting last time and ov'd cd18 do you think that can cause a few MC? :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

tootsiegb said:


> Fingers crossed for your af poppy.
> I have a pretty regular cycle of 35 days since coming off the pill. I tend to ov around day 24 & have an 11 day luteal phase. Not that i am a freak keep temping or anything!!!!!!!! LOL.
> Hubby has taken thermometer off me. I am trying not to get so focused into it, as people who really want a baby tend to get bad luck & people who arent fussed either way seem to fly through getting pregnant etc.
> How far were you when you miscarried poppy? x

Yes im going to try relax once af arrives and go with the flow, but im tempted to chart :dohh:

I was 9wks, but knew at 6wk scan, but they kept bringing me in for weekly scans just to double check and i found that traumatic knowing i was carrying a dead baby around n could miscarry at any minute before they booked me in for erpc.. i was on edge everyday x


----------



## tootsiegb

Oh you poor thing. I started to miscarry and then had a scan to confirm that it was complete. I think i was 6 weeks too. It is a horrible feeling knowing that you are carrying a dead baby & there is nothing you can do. I dont think i could have done it for that long. It was only a few days with my first before they induced me, and that was bad enough. 

I am tempted to chart too, just to give me some reassurance that i am ovulating, what are we like! xx


----------



## poppy666

Well we'll chart togethor lol i too want to know if i ovulate after MC... plus i will have to use OPKs to get the timing right :haha: noticed i squeezed something else in, i'll have a list by end of today x


----------



## emilyrose.x

tweedy said:


> My goodness, i don't know where you ladies get the energy from, i'm tired just reading your posts, but at least i had a wee giggle 1st thing at the office!
> 
> i am still feeling positive today, maybe cause it's getting closer to the weekend and when i know i will ov, i have a long cycle so it's usually CD 18/19 for me. i have promised hubbie that i will not buy tests till we have been trying for 3 months, but i may have to nip to asda today, would make me feel better knowing i def ov or not.
> 
> as for ovulation after miscarriage, i just wanted to say that i got pregnant straight away after my 1st miscarriage in 2007, i got my BFP exactly 6 weeks after my ERPC, so i imagine i ovulated after 3/4 weeks, everyone is different.
> 
> has anyone had an ectopic before? i have it in my head that i should only try every other month as i know one of my tubes is damaged and don't want to risk another ectopic, but how would you ever know which is which?
> 
> as for people becoming pregnant, it always seems to be loads of people just after you have a loss, after my 1st miscarriage and immediate ectopic, my best mate told me she was pregnant, she felt terrible and it was hard for me to see her, but she was really supportive and patient with me and after a few weeks i missed her, so put aside my hurt and went round, she was in tears by the time i arrived and i felt so bad, turned out she had been bleeding on a off and needed my support, but i wasn't there for her, we went straight up to the epu and they did a scan, her baby was 11 weeks with a strong heartbeat and although it was hard, i am glad i was able to be there for her. you will find the strength to be arround pregnant people and i was humbled by her feelings of grief for my baby too.
> 
> there is about 6 months between our girls, and if i hadn't of been there for her, i am sure they would not be so close.
> 
> take your time and just let people know you are happy for them, but you are grieving and they should understand. ( and it's ok to get angry too, it's all part of the process)
> 
> have a great thursday girls x

Hey hun! Sorry for your loss :hugs:
haha i had too much caffine before bed.. oops :blush: haha was a laugh though :haha: Great words of advise hun, im struggling with my OH's cousins girlfriend being pregnant - happy for her but so upsetting because we would have gone through pregnancy together :sad1: xx



pinkflamingo said:


> Morning ladies!
> Well after moaning for the last few days about wanting my natural miscarriage to happen (been waiting 5 weeks), there was blood on the tissue when I just went to the bathroom. Now I don't want it to happen! Hubbie left for work earlier, and is asking me if I want him to come home. I do, but I know that it's possible that nothing will actually happen today, and he is off tomorrow anyway as we have a scan booked at the hospital.
> 
> Guess this is the beginning of it all then. I feel like a big baby myself and could do with a great big hug! Guess my teddy bear will have to do for the time being!
> 
> Another fun day on the cards then. :nope:
> 
> xx

Arw' babes <3 :hugs: im so sorry your going through this! I really hope that you dont bleed for long and that you dont get alot of pain.. <3 Keep us updated about what the hospital say.xxx



poppy666 said:


> haha yes, yes it would lilrojo :gun: me and OH just had abit of fun but no :sex: damnitt :growlmad: hehee :haha: I will let you know when iv taken a test and let you know the result my sweet :) nighty nights time for me sugar :) Poppy got to update us on her dream tomorrow so im looking forward to that ;) haha! night babes xx
> 
> LOL Actually i had a bad dream that woke me up... no dildo's or pregnant with puppies :haha:
> 
> I dreamt the goverment had planned a mass depopulation of the world and started a deadly disease to wipe out 90% of the population and i was on a ship with my family trying to escape it :rofl: So there you go Emily i shit myself and woke up sweating lol x

LMFAO :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: better than having dream about puppie doodles aye babe ;) .. i couldnt sleep last night :huh: damnitt :growlmad: :haha: xxx



tootsiegb said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Could i joing this group please. I started ttc in October 2009. I had a mmc in August at 20 weeks, and miscarried on the 18th December at between 6-8 weeks.
> I am waiting one cycle & will then be trying again as i feel ready to start again quite soon. It was hard over xmas as my due date with the first baby was 2nd jan.
> Hope all you girls are doing ok. I have had a good laugh at the conversations going on last nite!!!
> Love to you all Tootsie xx

Hey sweety! 
Im sorry about your loss :hugs: we are all here for you :) Haha, we was all abit horney by sounds of it ;) pahaha! :rofl:

_*Puppycat*_
_Hi Ladies!

Sorry I've been AWOL for a couple of days, yesterday was a busy day with the hospital, taking decs down and then a meeting regarding our local MLU closure in the evening.

So blood results - HPT is now <1 which is ACE and means we're all clear to TTC  once I stop bleeding of course, and I need to Ov at some point...

Think I have figured that I Ov'd very late in my cycle in November and that is what caused the m/c, odd because I have always bee text book 28 day cycle and O'd right in the middle, lucky yes since some ladies are all over the place but maybe I won't be so lucky from now on 

Anyway I hope you're all well, has been an epic task reading all your posts but I thought I'd skim straight over the pregnant with puppies and dog humping sessions you appear to have had.... _
Haha its a rate shame int it ;) Yaaay :happydance: happy for you babes!! ..
Il have my fingers crossed for you hun :thumbup:
Lmao :rofl: :blush: !! hahaa!! xxx

Hope everyone is okay today:)

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Well id be more happy if i could get on my damn farm on facebook my dog's gonna be dead with lack of food at this rate :haha:

Sorry you didnt get much sleep sweetie, no caffine for you tonight x


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Puppycat i ov'd late last cycle when i got my BFP.. im usually cd14 of a 28 day cycle, but was charting last time and ov'd cd18 do you think that can cause a few MC? :shrug:

Well apparently the longer your body takes to Ov (than is normal for you) the poorer the quality of the egg. :shrug:

I can only think of that as a reason because I didn't Ov until about CD27 last time (bizarre!!) and still started AF on CD28 and assumed it was a normal period until I got BFP a few days after AF left :wacko:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Well id be more happy if i could get on my damn farm on facebook my dog's gonna be dead with lack of food at this rate :haha:
> 
> Sorry you didnt get much sleep sweetie, no caffine for you tonight x

Hahaa :rofl: Farmville? :howdy: :mamafy: "mooo!" << iv tried to re-enact it for you bbes ;) :rofl: xx


----------



## Sunshine31

Hi ladies
Can I join please? I MMC-ed at 9.5 weeks just before Christmas - had ERPC on 29th and was fine for a few days until I started to bleed like crazy a few days ago. Thankfully that's cleared up now and I've got antibiotics. Just want to get back to TTC and hopefully get a BFP soon!
It took us a good few months last time and I really hope it's quicker this time round. I ovulated on day 28 the month I got my BFP and am wondering if that caused the MC. Who knows. Looking forwards to lots of BFPs on this thread!
xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Sunshine31 said:


> Hi ladies
> Can I join please? I MMC-ed at 9.5 weeks just before Christmas - had ERPC on 29th and was fine for a few days until I started to bleed like crazy a few days ago. Thankfully that's cleared up now and I've got antibiotics. Just want to get back to TTC and hopefully get a BFP soon!
> It took us a good few months last time and I really hope it's quicker this time round. I ovulated on day 28 the month I got my BFP and am wondering if that caused the MC. Who knows. Looking forwards to lots of BFPs on this thread!
> xxx

Hey hun! sorry for your los :hugs: im glad to hear that your bleedings stopped now, you are defo in the right place :hugs: ladies who started this group are brill - we are all possitive about getting our BFP's this year <3 nobody know the reason why a MC happens hun, at one point i thought it was because i drank Raspberry tea :wacko: the hospital assured me it wasn't.. fingers crossed for our BFP's this year..
baby dust to us all :dust: xxx


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well id be more happy if i could get on my damn farm on facebook my dog's gonna be dead with lack of food at this rate :haha:
> 
> Sorry you didnt get much sleep sweetie, no caffine for you tonight x
> 
> Hahaa :rofl: Farmville? :howdy: :mamafy: "mooo!" << iv tried to re-enact it for you bbes ;) :rofl: xxClick to expand...

Wooohoooooooooo Mooooooooooooooo ovaaaaaaaaaaa farmville there's a new cow in town Emily :rofl: @>>>>>>>>>> :mamafy:[ Yes Farmville :blush: keeps me sane :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

Actully scrap what I said, I have just googled late Ov and it apparently doesn't make a difference, it's early Ov they worry about.

I was quoting ladies on here (BnB not this group) but it seems they have they're facts jumbled a little.

clicky


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well id be more happy if i could get on my damn farm on facebook my dog's gonna be dead with lack of food at this rate :haha:
> 
> Sorry you didnt get much sleep sweetie, no caffine for you tonight x
> 
> Hahaa :rofl: Farmville? :howdy: :mamafy: "mooo!" << iv tried to re-enact it for you bbes ;) :rofl: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Wooohoooooooooo Mooooooooooooooo ovaaaaaaaaaaa farmville there's a new cow in town Emily :rofl: @>>>>>>>>>> :mamafy:[ Yes Farmville :blush: keeps me sane :wacko:Click to expand...

My weakness is CityVille :blush:


----------



## poppy666

Welcome Sunshine sorry for your loss sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> Actully scrap what I said, I have just googled late Ov and it apparently doesn't make a difference, it's early Ov they worry about.
> 
> I was quoting ladies on here (BnB not this group) but it seems they have they're facts jumbled a little.
> 
> clicky

Phew!!! Good to know :happydance:

Im deffo trying the Soy again just wish af would come early :growlmad:

@ Cityville never played it i can only just about manage FV :haha:


----------



## puppycat

I as reading about soy the other day and am curious.

I will see what happens this cycle and decide next month if I need any help like that. If I Ov late again I will definitely look for something to stabilise things again. Seems very odd that all of a sudden things changed x


----------



## puppycat

OK seriously I need to stop googling now!

The more I read the more guilty I feel about wasting all these eggs each cycle. I'm letting the good ones go :(

OK, grab a hold of yourself woman!!


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well id be more happy if i could get on my damn farm on facebook my dog's gonna be dead with lack of food at this rate :haha:
> 
> Sorry you didnt get much sleep sweetie, no caffine for you tonight x
> 
> Hahaa :rofl: Farmville? :howdy: :mamafy: "mooo!" << iv tried to re-enact it for you bbes ;) :rofl: xx
> 
> Wooohoooooooooo Mooooooooooooooo ovaaaaaaaaaaa farmville there's a new cow in town Emily :rofl: @>>>>>>>>>> :mamafy:[ Yes Farmville :blush: keeps me sane :wacko:
> 
> Set me sen up for that fcka dint a :huh: ;) haha :rofl: Mooooooooo!! suck my udder! :blush: lmaoo :rofl:xx
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> My weakness is CityVille :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha i never been on that one - im guessin it like buildings and shizzle instead of trees and crops :blush: ? :) xx
> 
> Just been laid topless on comp and OH been trying to "man-handle me" save it for later sunshine ;) :rofl:
> 
> xxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## poppy666

@ puppycat get locked up for that :haha:


afm im well confused.com ive just been bathroom to test on OPK ( gone back to negative), but when i wiped ive got bright red blood so NOW i dont know if af has arrived 2wks after MC?? :wacko:

Anyone know if you can get af this early? Arghhhhhhhhhhhh i had a positve OPK Monday now this ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Deethehippy

poppy666 said:


> @ puppycat get locked up for that :haha:
> 
> 
> afm im well confused.com ive just been bathroom to test on OPK ( gone back to negative), but when i wiped ive got bright red blood so NOW i dont know if af has arrived 2wks after MC?? :wacko:
> 
> Anyone know if you can get af this early? Arghhhhhhhhhhhh i had a positve OPK Monday now this ](*,)](*,)

I think it can arrive 2-4 weeks approx after so it could be :/
I so wanna catch another eggie soon but i think i will wait for my first AF before TTC so i know my dates etc better.


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well id be more happy if i could get on my damn farm on facebook my dog's gonna be dead with lack of food at this rate :haha:
> 
> Sorry you didnt get much sleep sweetie, no caffine for you tonight x
> 
> Hahaa :rofl: Farmville? :howdy: :mamafy: "mooo!" << iv tried to re-enact it for you bbes ;) :rofl: xx
> 
> Wooohoooooooooo Mooooooooooooooo ovaaaaaaaaaaa farmville there's a new cow in town Emily :rofl: @>>>>>>>>>> :mamafy:[ Yes Farmville :blush: keeps me sane :wacko:
> 
> Set me sen up for that fcka dint a :huh: ;) haha :rofl: Mooooooooo!! suck my udder! :blush: lmaoo :rofl:xx
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> My weakness is CityVille :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha i never been on that one - im guessin it like buildings and shizzle instead of trees and crops :blush: ? :) xx
> 
> Just been laid topless on comp and OH been trying to "man-handle me" save it for later sunshine ;) :rofl:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Dont be flashing your :holly: on farmville ive only just got in the fecking game :haha:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## poppy666

Deethehippy said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> @ puppycat get locked up for that :haha:
> 
> 
> afm im well confused.com ive just been bathroom to test on OPK ( gone back to negative), but when i wiped ive got bright red blood so NOW i dont know if af has arrived 2wks after MC?? :wacko:
> 
> Anyone know if you can get af this early? Arghhhhhhhhhhhh i had a positve OPK Monday now this ](*,)](*,)
> 
> I think it can arrive 2-4 weeks approx after so it could be :/
> I so wanna catch another eggie soon but i think i will wait for my first AF before TTC so i know my dates etc better.Click to expand...

Thanks Dee :hugs:

I soooooooooooo thought i may of caught eggy yesterday because of positive OPK Monday, but i will have to see if i get heavier today to see if its AF :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Just thinking...

The time DH and I BD'd and I caught (although miscarried) I actually O'd after he had come.

This is TMI and a teeny bit embarassing but I stayed lying down and made myself O... ahem... I don't usually do this so I definitely think it helped :)

Just FYI really :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah ive also read that somewhere, i didnt when i concieved last time... i do think or believe the Soy n preseed helped me :thumbup:


----------



## HayleyJJ

tootsiegb said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Could i joing this group please. I started ttc in October 2009. I had a mmc in August at 20 weeks, and miscarried on the 18th December at between 6-8 weeks.
> I am waiting one cycle & will then be trying again as i feel ready to start again quite soon. It was hard over xmas as my due date with the first baby was 2nd jan.
> Hope all you girls are doing ok. I have had a good laugh at the conversations going on last nite!!!
> Love to you all Tootsie xx

Welocome darling so sorry for ur losesss xx:hugs:



Sunshine31 said:


> Hi ladies
> Can I join please? I MMC-ed at 9.5 weeks just before Christmas - had ERPC on 29th and was fine for a few days until I started to bleed like crazy a few days ago. Thankfully that's cleared up now and I've got antibiotics. Just want to get back to TTC and hopefully get a BFP soon!
> It took us a good few months last time and I really hope it's quicker this time round. I ovulated on day 28 the month I got my BFP and am wondering if that caused the MC. Who knows. Looking forwards to lots of BFPs on this thread!
> xxx

Welcome sweetheart xxx:happydance::happydance:



poppy666 said:


> I once tried Dildo on OH, tell ya he's never bucked so hard or moved so quick out of bed :haha: said " now you know what it feels like if you dont give me enough foreplay beforehand and Rodger Ramjet it up there :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Needless to say he wont let me use it on him anymore :blush:

well girlies im really low today and crying lots but last nights antics did really make me smile so ty ladies :hug:

does anyone know if wen u ov u produce hormnoes which could make me feel like shit??

i need some pma right about now xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

sorry for little posting to news girls welcome to you all and i hope you enjoy this group as much as we all do!

were a great bunch and we have lots of laughs and tears together 

lots of:sex::sex::sex: and :bfp: for us all xxx


----------



## puppycat

Hi Hayley

I wish I could pass on some PMA but I'm pretty down today too.

Bored out of my MIND but CBA to do anything so it's pretty crap this end too x


----------



## poppy666

Hayley big :hug: sorry your feeling so low :kiss:

I felt like crap other day and really thought i was going down the depression route, but picked up day after.. was crying and causing arguements all day Tuesday :cry: must be hormones and our bodies trying to get back to normal x


----------



## puppycat

I actually have depression, need to change my anti-depressants before TTC so seeing Dr tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## joey300187

im the same today bit tearful and just generally feeling down af due 2morra and have been so positive all this cycle that this will be my month. now 1 day away from af and having a "wobble". no signs of af coming but just got it into my head im not gonna get my BFP this month xx


----------



## tweedy

hey ladies, sorry so many of you are feeling blue, thinking about what your body has been through in the last few weeks, it's not surprising. 

i have some good news, i feel obligied to share, my midwife from when i had my daughter called me today, she had seen i had an appointment with her booked in dec, but cancelled after the mc so was checking up to see if i was ok (not bad for an NHS Practice). i was telling her we were officially trying again now and she said that i should be eating plently of ice-cream, the full fat kind, something to do with dairy encouraging ovulation! so just texted hubbie and he is going to Mauds on the way home (fantastic homemade stuff here in NI). 

i don't know what i'm more excited about the BDing or the ice-cream!!!

T xx


----------



## poppy666

Oooooooooooooo stuff the bedding give me the ice-cream :haha: im gonna get some from Asda tonight then :thumbup: woooooooooohoooooooooooooo


----------



## Sunshine31

That's excellent news re icecream. I consider eating copious amounts of icecream to be one of my key skills so if it's going to help the TTC campaign then I'll certainly try it!

Sorry that some of you are having a down day. I'm feeling more positive today having felt like sh1t for most of the week. I think it's the thought of going back to checking OPKs, counting the days after ovulation, taking my temp etc that gets me down. Plus the fact that everyone I know seems to be pregnant, including my sister in law who's had a sensitvity bypass. Like do I want to see her 20week scan pix the day after she knows I had ERPC? And do I want to know that she and her husband are, in her words, one shot wonders. Jesus I was that close to telling her to f**k off! 

I suppose we should count ourselves fortunate though in that we know we can conceive so hopefully it's a matter of when not if.

The late ovulation thing is interesting. I actually asked my gynae about it when I was pregnant and she said that it's nonsense but I'm not convinced. I think I may not TTC the months where I haven't ovulated by day 20. I wish I had a normal 28 day cycle like other girls.


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Massive :hug: to all you ladies feeling crappy right now. It's such a roller coaster of a road we travel! I must admit that i feel pretty crappy atm too. AF is due to arrive monday if i o'd when i think:shrug: Arrggghhhhh!!!! I wish i knew for sure! Keep doing stupid hpt's the last few days, dont know why i bother coz i know they will come back negative probably even if i was lucky enough to catch. I am now giving up on being pregnant till i get my af back after mc. Cheered myself up last night though, bought an ovulation microscope and some preseed so i can give it all i've got once my body is ready again:happydance:
Onwards and upwards eh girls?


----------



## puppycat

Oooooh eating ice cream you say....?

Shame it's not jaffa cakes, just had a packet of those heh heh!!


----------



## poppy666

Im still spotting :dohh: its doing my head in now, if it was af it be obvious wouldnt it :growlmad:


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Im still spotting :dohh: its doing my head in now, if it was af it be obvious wouldnt it :growlmad:

I spotted Saturday night and then Sunday morning it just arrived from nowhere. Might just be spotting, might be AF. More waiting :coffee:

Get's frustrating doesn't it!


----------



## poppy666

Yep it sure does 'sigh' never wanted af to come so bad x


----------



## lilrojo

poppy666 said:


> Yep it sure does 'sigh' never wanted af to come so bad x

I know how you feel... I wanted my af to come so badly.. then it did and it brought me instantly back to the mc.. but now its gone and i'm trying again!! Just wanted to let you know though that the first two days of my af were really light, barely there spotting.. just when i wiped.. tmi... sorry but day three it came on like normal.. so you will just have to wait it out.. I know its frustrating.. was for me too... :hug:


----------



## lilrojo

Sunshine31 said:


> That's excellent news re icecream. I consider eating copious amounts of icecream to be one of my key skills so if it's going to help the TTC campaign then I'll certainly try it!
> 
> Sorry that some of you are having a down day. I'm feeling more positive today having felt like sh1t for most of the week. I think it's the thought of going back to checking OPKs, counting the days after ovulation, taking my temp etc that gets me down. Plus the fact that everyone I know seems to be pregnant, including my sister in law who's had a sensitvity bypass. Like do I want to see her 20week scan pix the day after she knows I had ERPC? And do I want to know that she and her husband are, in her words, one shot wonders. Jesus I was that close to telling her to f**k off!
> 
> I suppose we should count ourselves fortunate though in that we know we can conceive so hopefully it's a matter of when not if.
> 
> The late ovulation thing is interesting. I actually asked my gynae about it when I was pregnant and she said that it's nonsense but I'm not convinced. I think I may not TTC the months where I haven't ovulated by day 20. I wish I had a normal 28 day cycle like other girls.

All the testing really does bring you down.. constantly waiting for the pos.. which is where I am right now.. been testing since my first af ended and nothing yet... I did have a normal cycle before hand 28-29 days but things must have changed due to the mc cuz no pos opk yet... still hopefull


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo if that is happening to me with light spotting before af do i count the 3rd day as cd1 or today? ( if af) :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

Honeslty Poppy I dont really know a whole lot about that I believe I just counted the first day of spotting as day 1. I have always read that you should count your first day of spotting as day 1... but to be honest I dont know for sure... thats just what I have done for this month.. because my last af, first after my mc still lasted what they always did, 7 days for me... counting day 1 as the spotting.. I just waited it out, which wasnt fun, but after it ended it seemed pretty normal... If any other ladies know more about this please feel free to reply...


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Dont be flashing your :holly: on farmville ive only just got in the fecking game :haha:

Hahaa!! Just got in my loverly, boobies are all covered now - will soon be unleashed again when i warm up ;) hehe :haha: xx



HayleyJJ said:


> well girlies im really low today and crying lots but last nights antics did really make me smile so ty ladies :hug:
> 
> does anyone know if wen u ov u produce hormnoes which could make me feel like shit??
> 
> i need some pma right about now xxx

Hayley!! Big hugs babes :hugs: when im out my BB dont work cos i aint paid phone bill..damnn it!! glad our convos last night helped sweety, BB if need talk. mwah* xxx

Hope all you ladies are okay? :thumbup:
Absolutley frickin freezing outside :cold: burrrr!!

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Emily i fed my dog on FV so lobb em out anytime tonight i dont need to go on my farm :haha:

Im waiting for OH to come home then i can go Asda... :coffee: berrrrr i know its freezing outside x


----------



## lilrojo

You know whats kinda crazy, you ladies are on the other side of the country from me..haha im in the united states... little old MN... so crazy how we can all talk and help each other from such different spots... Thank you all so much.. this site has been great..


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> Honeslty Poppy I dont really know a whole lot about that I believe I just counted the first day of spotting as day 1. I have always read that you should count your first day of spotting as day 1... but to be honest I dont know for sure... thats just what I have done for this month.. because my last af, first after my mc still lasted what they always did, 7 days for me... counting day 1 as the spotting.. I just waited it out, which wasnt fun, but after it ended it seemed pretty normal... If any other ladies know more about this please feel free to reply...

As a rule before mc i always counted any light spotting before full flow as CD1 so yep im going with today if its af :happydance:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Emily i fed my dog on FV so lobb em out anytime tonight i dont need to go on my farm :haha:
> 
> Im waiting for OH to come home then i can go Asda... :coffee: berrrrr i know its freezing outside x

Well in that case.... :holly: BOOM! ;) :haha:
I need to nip tesco but just got in so doubt we will go.. hmph. :growlmad:xx


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> You know whats kinda crazy, you ladies are on the other side of the country from me..haha im in the united states... little old MN... so crazy how we can all talk and help each other from such different spots... Thank you all so much.. this site has been great..

Awww ((( BIG HUGS))) thank you too :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

poppy666 said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Honeslty Poppy I dont really know a whole lot about that I believe I just counted the first day of spotting as day 1. I have always read that you should count your first day of spotting as day 1... but to be honest I dont know for sure... thats just what I have done for this month.. because my last af, first after my mc still lasted what they always did, 7 days for me... counting day 1 as the spotting.. I just waited it out, which wasnt fun, but after it ended it seemed pretty normal... If any other ladies know more about this please feel free to reply...
> 
> As a rule before mc i always counted any light spotting before full flow as CD1 so yep im going with today if its af :happydance:Click to expand...

well here's hoping it is.. so you can get back to trying!!!


----------



## puppycat

Lol lots of boob exposure here these days! Lol. If you've got it then flaunt it I say! I only wear a bra for show really, lol.
Hope you all had a good day. x


----------



## poppy666

Its the tart above me :tease::wohoo::wohoo::rofl:

Right i need food ladies, be on later :kiss:


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> Lol lots of boob exposure here these days! Lol. If you've got it then flaunt it I say! I only wear a bra for show really, lol.
> Hope you all had a good day. x

Haha i know! i dont know where it has all came from, i really dont :blush: been an okay day babes, yours? xx



poppy666 said:


> Its the tart above me :tease::wohoo::wohoo::rofl:
> 
> Right i need food ladies, be on later :kiss:

LMAO :rofl: Poppy your just as bad mwhaha, wanna be my pimpette? :cool: ;)
:rofl: 

ooh ladies FYI this morning i was awoken by..
My OH humping.. wait.. ME!! :huh: it was suppose to be other way round! i was like WTF, have we changed rolls? im the crazy sex drive one in this relationship :growlmad: :grr:
xx


----------



## pinkflamingo

poppy666 said:


> Awww pinkflamingo ((( huge hug)))) :hugs: i know how it feels to be alone, scared and in need of a hug, i was on my own when the bleeding just started and was on here in a panic asking how long it will be.... but luckily i just spotted for a few days then my OH was home when i properly miscarried. He couldnt do much but i was more calm knowing he was in the room with me :hugs:
> 
> If you need us we'll be online just shout :kiss:

Thanks hun. It didn't get any worse today, just blood on tissue when I go to the bathroom. DH is home now so I am getting cups of tea and hugs galore! Bless him. I have my scan tomorrow so will keep you all posted. 

Hope you have all had a good day xx


----------



## puppycat

Lol well my day involved lots of sitting on my ass, apart from the usual mummy tasks obviously.
I have been so bored today. DH doesn't seem to understand how I feel either but I haven't the energy to explain x


----------



## HayleyJJ

puppycat said:


> Hi Hayley
> 
> I wish I could pass on some PMA but I'm pretty down today too.
> 
> Bored out of my MIND but CBA to do anything so it's pretty crap this end too x

weird how been fine b4 and today OMFG bit me big time:cry:



poppy666 said:


> Hayley big :hug: sorry your feeling so low :kiss:
> 
> I felt like crap other day and really thought i was going down the depression route, but picked up day after.. was crying and causing arguements all day Tuesday :cry: must be hormones and our bodies trying to get back to normal x

god ive rowed with oh today told him to leave now he kissing me arse:haha:



tweedy said:


> hey ladies, sorry so many of you are feeling blue, thinking about what your body has been through in the last few weeks, it's not surprising.
> 
> i have some good news, i feel obligied to share, my midwife from when i had my daughter called me today, she had seen i had an appointment with her booked in dec, but cancelled after the mc so was checking up to see if i was ok (not bad for an NHS Practice). i was telling her we were officially trying again now and she said that i should be eating plently of ice-cream, the full fat kind, something to do with dairy encouraging ovulation! so just texted hubbie and he is going to Mauds on the way home (fantastic homemade stuff here in NI).
> 
> i don't know what i'm more excited about the BDing or the ice-cream!!!:friends:
> 
> T xx

yeyyyyyyyyyyyyy we all love a good ice cream:brat:



emilyrose.x said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Dont be flashing your :holly: on farmville ive only just got in the fecking game :haha:
> 
> Hahaa!! Just got in my loverly, boobies are all covered now - will soon be unleashed again when i warm up ;) hehe :haha: xx
> 
> 
> 
> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> well girlies im really low today and crying lots but last nights antics did really make me smile so ty ladies :hug:
> 
> does anyone know if wen u ov u produce hormnoes which could make me feel like shit??
> 
> i need some pma right about now xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hayley!! Big hugs babes :hugs: when im out my BB dont work cos i aint paid phone bill..damnn it!! glad our convos last night helped sweety, BB if need talk. mwah* xxx
> 
> Hope all you ladies are okay? :thumbup:
> Absolutley frickin freezing outside :cold: burrrr!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

ty babes xxx:kiss:



puppycat said:


> Lol well my day involved lots of sitting on my ass, apart from the usual mummy tasks obviously.
> I have been so bored today. DH doesn't seem to understand how I feel either but I haven't the energy to explain x

i achually been out all day and so now im gonna sit on my arse all night xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

pinkflamingo said:


> Thanks hun. It didn't get any worse today, just blood on tissue when I go to the bathroom. DH is home now so I am getting cups of tea and hugs galore! Bless him. I have my scan tomorrow so will keep you all posted.
> 
> Hope you have all had a good day xx

Hope everything goes okay babes, will be thinking of youu! fingers crossed for you xx



puppycat said:


> Lol well my day involved lots of sitting on my ass, apart from the usual mummy tasks obviously.
> I have been so bored today. DH doesn't seem to understand how I feel either but I haven't the energy to explain x

Haha arw bless you hun, :( :hugs: i think he will know abit about how you feel but doesnt really know what to do - my OH has been great through the whole of this but he doesnt know how much it hurts, the fact the baby was inside me, i was one carrying him/her and i had to watch the baby come away from me everytime i went to the toilet :( its hard babe but we will get through it xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

oh gosh what an emotional day

but on the plus doc confirmed:bfn: so i must of just oved mind you only bd twice but hay hooo

hope i wake up feeling better tomo just had a lovely bath:rain: and feel slighlty better oh cooking now trying to win me back over i think i need a few days away on my own tbh xx

thanks for all your kind words today xxx:kiss:


----------



## emilyrose.x

HayleyJJ said:


> god ive rowed with oh today told him to leave now he kissing me arse:haha:

hehe :happydance: this made me laugh xx



HayleyJJ said:


> ty babes xxx:kiss:

Mwah* Big hugs! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
...& a little boobie dance to cheer you up.. :holly: hehe :haha: 
xxxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

HayleyJJ said:


> oh gosh what an emotional day
> 
> but on the plus doc confirmed:bfn: so i must of just oved mind you only bd twice but hay hooo
> 
> hope i wake up feeling better tomo just had a lovely bath:rain: and feel slighlty better oh cooking now trying to win me back over i think i need a few days away on my own tbh xx
> 
> thanks for all your kind words today xxx:kiss:


twice is still better than non babes..fingers crossed for you :happydance:
hehe make sure you get ice-cream for dessert ;) hehe xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Awww I think i'd go completely crazy without you ladies!
Just had a huge row with DH and told him to go too but he's just sat on the sofa in protest (naturally this is winding me up even more!)
Truth is he can't actually win! If he goes i'll be angry and if he stays i'll be angry. Lol. Only out working not leaving leaving.


----------



## HayleyJJ

god i know that feeling i feel like a proper physco bitch today:devil:


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> Awww I think i'd go completely crazy without you ladies!
> Just had a huge row with DH and told him to go too but he's just sat on the sofa in protest (naturally this is winding me up even more!)
> Truth is he can't actually win! If he goes i'll be angry and if he stays i'll be angry. Lol. Only out working not leaving leaving.

hehe me also - i am a little crazy already but would be SO SO much crazier without you lovely lot :headspin: :happydance: 
Go irritate him :coolio: - sneak behind him with a long object and brush his ear with it.. :rofl: i always do this when OH pisses me off, makes me rate chuckle, makes him abit mad though and he goes abit mardy but just watch him flinch then run into a different room :coolio: keeps me amused for a while :blush: hehe :haha: xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

emilyrose.x said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Awww I think i'd go completely crazy without you ladies!
> Just had a huge row with DH and told him to go too but he's just sat on the sofa in protest (naturally this is winding me up even more!)
> Truth is he can't actually win! If he goes i'll be angry and if he stays i'll be angry. Lol. Only out working not leaving leaving.
> 
> hehe me also - i am a little crazy already but would be SO SO much crazier without you lovely lot :headspin: :happydance:
> Go irritate him :coolio: - sneak behind him with a long object and brush his ear with it.. :rofl: i always do this when OH pisses me off, makes me rate chuckle, makes him abit mad though and he goes abit mardy but just watch him flinch then run into a different room :coolio: keeps me amused for a while :blush: hehe :haha: xxClick to expand...


i just ignoring mine he aint done nuffin im in a foal mood i tell ya


----------



## emilyrose.x

HayleyJJ said:


> i just ignoring mine he aint done nuffin im in a foal mood i tell ya

Ooh man! :( i hope you ladies cheer up soon!! Want you all back to your smiley selfs :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Our sofa is against the wall so I couldn't sneak up behind anyway. He's gone now anyway so I might order in and let him smell it when he gets home mwhahaha. 
Mine refused to stay home with Laura tonight so I could go to a meeting about our local midwife unit. I've been running a campaign and the final decision is being made tonight. SO angry! Grrr
I'm on my mobile btw so can't thank or use smileys, rubbish!


----------



## HayleyJJ

my man gets =:yellowcard:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Ooh man! :sad1: bubbly bath, chinese and glass wine me thinks instead?
Hayley - that smiley haha :rofl: xx


----------



## lisalou31

poppy666 said:


> lisalou31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ya can i join had my 14th loss in august last year at 11+4 :cry: but im now 2dpo and hopefull that i get to have a sticky bean this year :dust:
> 
> Welcome Lisa so sorry for all your losses, hope you dont mind me asking but has your consultant not found out why so many? :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi ya having tests done but no reasons found as yet,most of them was with a ex partner so they think that might have soething to do with most of them. :hugs:


----------



## lisalou31

HayleyJJ said:


> lisalou31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ya can i join had my 14th loss in august last year at 11+4 :cry: but im now 2dpo and hopefull that i get to have a sticky bean this year :dust:
> 
> welcome lisa yes of course you may join xxx
> 
> how have ur cycles been since mc
> :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...


My cycles are 28 days


----------



## HayleyJJ

hope you get answers soon babes has you been seen by a specialist yet i am going after 3 now x fx they find a cause


----------



## puppycat

Sorry for the delay ladies. It was bath, bottle and bed time. It's all quiet now... Well except for the mess of toys, washing still in the machine, bathroom soaked, dishes... Sod it all lol x


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> Sorry for the delay ladies. It was bath, bottle and bed time. It's all quiet now... Well except for the mess of toys, washing still in the machine, bathroom soaked, dishes... Sod it all lol x

haha bless you babs :) i need to book in for my rubella jab - not been told by hosp but my dad looked at my bloods in lab and i got no immunity to rubella :huh: brilliant. so now im starting to wonder if that "PUPPPS" rash (you get during pregnancy) was rubella? hmm i dunno. Guna ring up docts tomorrow and book in for my rubella jab, il try get booked in for 12th so i can go to docs straight after scan.. just a little ramble to mysen about what i need to do hehe :haha: xx


----------



## puppycat

Sounds like your Dad is a good man, how sweet of him to test for things like that. I wouldn't even know where to begin asking for jabs. Besides, I hate needles. Lol x


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> Sounds like your Dad is a good man, how sweet of him to test for things like that. I wouldn't even know where to begin asking for jabs. Besides, I hate needles. Lol x

he's alright lol :cool: hospital never get back to me so just get my dad to find out things i wanna know :happydance: he works up in labs and aint suppose to tell information but he always does but because i cant say "im not immuned to rubella" iv got to sneak it in some how..hmm. lol il just say one of nurses told me already :smug: hehee xx i dont mind needles - think it cos' of my tatts though lol! my OH terrible with needles - when he had his tatt on his neck he was nearly roarin' lol :cry: :haha: bless him :) xx


----------



## puppycat

Ok, washing done. One thing at a time...


----------



## poppy666

Cooooooooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee im back :happydance::happydance:

Just tested and there is a VERY faint line so be BFN by weekend :thumbup:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Well, Helloo Thereee Poppy :coolio: ;)

:sex: this weekend then my darling, yes? ;)


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> Well, Helloo Thereee Poppy :coolio: ;)
> 
> :sex: this weekend then my darling, yes? ;)

PMSL Ya muppet :haha:

I did Tuesday that's OH's lot for the month lmao


----------



## puppycat

Lol. Funny how we're all now excited by BFN's!
I'm running a lovely bubble bath girls as i've done the dishes too. Time to relax I think.
Speak soon xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> PMSL Ya muppet :haha:
> 
> I did Tuesday that's OH's lot for the month lmao

LMAO :rofl: poppy guess what my love? i got all rampent like on OH's leg last night, did the trick ;) (woke his parents up tho) Easy Tigerr :coolio: then this morning i woke up to find him poking me in the face and laid ontop of me humping the crap out my thigh - well i couldnt believe it :huh:how the tables have turned :growlmad: how rude! ;) hehe :rofl: xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> Lol. Funny how we're all now excited by BFN's!
> I'm running a lovely bubble bath girls as i've done the dishes too. Time to relax I think.
> Speak soon xx

hehe x okay sweety, speak laters..xx


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> PMSL Ya muppet :haha:
> 
> I did Tuesday that's OH's lot for the month lmao
> 
> LMAO :rofl: poppy guess what my love? i got all rampent like on OH's leg last night, did the trick ;) (woke his parents up tho) Easy Tigerr :coolio: then this morning i woke up to find him poking me in the face and laid ontop of me humping the crap out my thigh - well i couldnt believe it :huh:how the tables have turned :growlmad: how rude! ;) hehe :rofl: xxClick to expand...

Think you should both put yourself's out your misery and DTD before you both end up with major friction burns on your bits :haha:


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> Lol. Funny how we're all now excited by BFN's!
> I'm running a lovely bubble bath girls as i've done the dishes too. Time to relax I think.
> Speak soon xx

Oooooooooooo can i join you your bath sounds better than mine ive got no bubble bath :rofl:


----------



## emilyrose.x

haha! i agree babes!!! xx


----------



## pip7890

tootsiegb said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Could i joing this group please. I started ttc in October 2009. I had a mmc in August at 20 weeks, and miscarried on the 18th December at between 6-8 weeks.
> I am waiting one cycle & will then be trying again as i feel ready to start again quite soon. It was hard over xmas as my due date with the first baby was 2nd jan.
> Hope all you girls are doing ok. I have had a good laugh at the conversations going on last nite!!!
> Love to you all Tootsie xx

Welcome *Tootsie*. I am so sorry to hear of your losses. There's lots of support to be found here so feel free to share.



puppycat said:


> Anyway I hope you're all well, has been an epic task reading all your posts but I thought I'd skim straight over the pregnant with puppies and dog humping sessions you appear to have had.... :haha:

Me too *puppycat*. I don't know where they get the energy from!



Sunshine31 said:


> Hi ladies
> Can I join please? I MMC-ed at 9.5 weeks just before Christmas - had ERPC on 29th and was fine for a few days until I started to bleed like crazy a few days ago. Thankfully that's cleared up now and I've got antibiotics. Just want to get back to TTC and hopefully get a BFP soon!
> It took us a good few months last time and I really hope it's quicker this time round. I ovulated on day 28 the month I got my BFP and am wondering if that caused the MC. Who knows. Looking forwards to lots of BFPs on this thread!
> xxx

Welcome *Sunshine31*. I'm sorry about your loss. I miscarried at 10w3d on Boxing Day. I'm on antibiotics too for a chest infection following swine flu (which we think caused the miscarriage). Hope you start to feel better soon.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Sorry for my absence - it's been a weird couple of days mood wise and quite reassuring to read that many of you are also going through something similar.

I've really been struggling to get to sleep and once I am asleep I'm having really vivid dreams about babies and miscarriage. Being so tired isn't helping me recuperate from the flu and is not doing my relationships with my OH and DS much good either.

I think the antibiotics are starting to have a positive effect. I also decided today that I needed to start taking control back rather than just drifting from day to day. I set myself a few targets today and managed to achieve them. 

I also booked myself in for a facial (which I had this afternoon) and a manicure and body polish (tomorrow afternoon) before going for a colour on my hair tomorrow night. I also decided to defuzz. I normally epilate but when I was pregnant my skin was so sensitive I couldn't bear to use it. Anyway, I decided to do the deed today. OW!!! It didn't half hurt and, as I hadn't charged it for a month or so, I was only able to complete one armpit before it ran out of charge!!!! Doh!!

I've promised OH I won't be on here late tonight. I think I might have been overdoing it lately and given that I won't have internet access after next Wednesday I suppose I need to wean myself off slowly!

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for us all. :hug:

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

pip7890 said:


> I've really been struggling to get to sleep and once I am asleep I'm having really vivid dreams about babies and miscarriage. Being so tired isn't helping me recuperate from the flu and is not doing my relationships with my OH and DS much good either.

Im sorry to hear about your dreams, its not fair its playing on your mind.



pip7890 said:


> I also booked myself in for a facial (which I had this afternoon) and a manicure and body polish (tomorrow afternoon) before going for a colour on my hair tomorrow night. I also decided to defuzz.

that sounds like a brill idea! a good pampering..bliss. 



pip7890 said:


> I've promised OH I won't be on here late tonight. I think I might have been overdoing it lately and given that I won't have internet access after next Wednesday I suppose I need to wean myself off slowly!

haha its so hard to resist..im gettin pretty addicted to this website lol!!

Hope you feel better soon Pip, big hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## puppycat

I wouldn't say i'm addicted, just scared that if I stay away too long I won't be able to catch up! Lol
Join me? Oooh err Mrs! Lol. 
Well i'm all clean now and tucked up in bed from the cold... Well avoiding DH actually heh heh.
On a TMI note my lady bits feel a bit sore, anyone else had this? They feel like they did after I had DD, a bit chafed I suppose but not had BD since Sat? Odd x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies,

Hope you are all well! Welcome to all the newbies and so sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have been feeling so angry and down too today! Must be something in the air! 
But reading all your posts have cheered me up!!:happydance:
So last nite OH didn't fall asleep!! So we :sex: woooooop hope the :spermy: travelled up there as I had a positive OPK today!! Woop woop!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> I wouldn't say i'm addicted, just scared that if I stay away too long I won't be able to catch up! Lol
> Join me? Oooh err Mrs! Lol.
> Well i'm all clean now and tucked up in bed from the cold... Well avoiding DH actually heh heh.
> On a TMI note my lady bits feel a bit sore, anyone else had this? They feel like they did after I had DD, a bit chafed I suppose but not had BD since Sat? Odd x

Not been humping OHs leg like Emily have ya lol :haha: I need a bath but cba to get undressed its cold even with the heating on :cold:


----------



## poppy666

BellasMummy said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well! Welcome to all the newbies and so sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have been feeling so angry and down too today! Must be something in the air!
> But reading all your posts have cheered me up!!:happydance:
> So last nite OH didn't fall asleep!! So we :sex: woooooop hope the :spermy: travelled up there as I had a positive OPK today!! Woop woop!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Swim :spermy::spermy::spermy:>>>>>>>>>>> :happydance: good luck Bellasmummy :dust::dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

How long did you ladies bleed for? I had a natural miscarriage with the main 'event' of bleeding on sunday just gone, i am still bleeding quite heavy on and off, is that ok? i feel fine physically otherwise.


----------



## pip7890

puppycat said:


> On a TMI note my lady bits feel a bit sore, anyone else had this? They feel like they did after I had DD, a bit chafed I suppose but not had BD since Sat? Odd x

Snap *puppycat* although I'm yet to BD. I'm almost at the point where I'm thinking I need a cushion to sit on. I have to lower myself really carefully, particularly onto hard chairs. 

Ouch!:wacko:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Deethehippy said:



> How long did you ladies bleed for? I had a natural miscarriage with the main 'event' of bleeding on sunday just gone, i am still bleeding quite heavy on and off, is that ok? i feel fine physically otherwise.

I only bled the day of the procedure then constant spotting Dee still am x


----------



## emilyrose.x

BellasMummy said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well! Welcome to all the newbies and so sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have been feeling so angry and down too today! Must be something in the air!
> But reading all your posts have cheered me up!!:happydance:
> So last nite OH didn't fall asleep!! So we :sex: woooooop hope the :spermy: travelled up there as I had a positive OPK today!! Woop woop!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Glad your feeling better babes :happydance: :spermy: go spermy go! haha :haha: xx



poppy666 said:


> Not been humping OHs leg like Emily have ya lol :haha: I need a bath but cba to get undressed its cold even with the heating on :cold:

 haha i was just about to say "mines been abit sore puppycat,but think thats down to the friction ;) haha :haha:!! xx


Deethehippy said:


> How long did you ladies bleed for? I had a natural miscarriage with the main 'event' of bleeding on sunday just gone, i am still bleeding quite heavy on and off, is that ok? i feel fine physically otherwise.

Dee i was bleeding 2 weeks very very heavey then a few days light, a day of discharge and now no blood :) x


----------



## pip7890

Deethehippy said:


> How long did you ladies bleed for? I had a natural miscarriage with the main 'event' of bleeding on sunday just gone, i am still bleeding quite heavy on and off, is that ok? i feel fine physically otherwise.

Hi *Dee*. I started spotting on 25/12 but the main bleed started on 26/12 which was also the day I passed the baby. I continued to bleed heavily until 01/01 after which I've been spotting dark brown blood. I've had nothing today so fingers crossed that's it. 

According to Fertility Friend I'm at CD12, although as I've mentioned before it thinks I have an average 47 day cycle!

I feel physically crap - I'm still very woosy when I'm walking about outside, and haven't got the energy to walk for more than 5 or 10 minutes at a stretch. I think that that has more to do with post-swine flu fatigue than just the miscarriage.

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

pip7890 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> On a TMI note my lady bits feel a bit sore, anyone else had this? They feel like they did after I had DD, a bit chafed I suppose but not had BD since Sat? Odd x
> 
> Snap *puppycat* although I'm yet to BD. I'm almost at the point where I'm thinking I need a cushion to sit on. I have to lower myself really carefully, particularly onto hard chairs.
> 
> Ouch!:wacko:
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

Well at least i'm not the only one! It seems to be worse when I walk. Please God let it go quickly. Weird eh.
I don't think i've been humping DH's leg, i'm sure he'd have told me! lol 
Nice to see you're back anyway Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

My 'bits' are also getting a bit sore but i have put it down to the constant wiping with toilet tissue :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

Dee I had 2or3 days heavy red followed by a day of off and on pinky then today it's been brown spotting. I hope it's over now x


----------



## lilrojo

Dee I bled for a week and a half... i had spotting though from about six weeks on and had my natural mc at 12 weeks in nov. af arrived 30 days later...


----------



## lilrojo

BellasMummy said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well! Welcome to all the newbies and so sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have been feeling so angry and down too today! Must be something in the air!
> But reading all your posts have cheered me up!!:happydance:
> So last nite OH didn't fall asleep!! So we :sex: woooooop hope the :spermy: travelled up there as I had a positive OPK today!! Woop woop!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

just wondering when did you mc and what are your cycles like... i have been testing since right after my cycle ended... no pos yet... just curious what your story is....and good luck!!


----------



## BellasMummy

lilrojo said:


> BellasMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well! Welcome to all the newbies and so sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have been feeling so angry and down too today! Must be something in the air!
> But reading all your posts have cheered me up!!:happydance:
> So last nite OH didn't fall asleep!! So we :sex: woooooop hope the :spermy: travelled up there as I had a positive OPK today!! Woop woop!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> just wondering when did you mc and what are your cycles like... i have been testing since right after my cycle ended... no pos yet... just curious what your story is....and good luck!!Click to expand...

Hey lilrojo

Sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:

I miscarried on 20th Dec and also needed ERPC on the same day.
I bled for about 2 weeks in total but mostly spotting at the end. We decided we wanted to ttc straight away without waiting for AF. I started to do HPT's on mon and yesterday got a neg although I think I saw a very very very faint line! I did OPK's since Mon and were all neg until today had first pos. I have counted my miscarriage as CD1 so today would be CD18 which is totally normal as my cycle is between 32-34 days and I usually ov bout 17/18 days.
Hope this is of some help!
When did you mc and have you stopped bleeding? 
Sending lots of baby dust xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

BellasMummy said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellasMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well! Welcome to all the newbies and so sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have been feeling so angry and down too today! Must be something in the air!
> But reading all your posts have cheered me up!!:happydance:
> So last nite OH didn't fall asleep!! So we :sex: woooooop hope the :spermy: travelled up there as I had a positive OPK today!! Woop woop!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> just wondering when did you mc and what are your cycles like... i have been testing since right after my cycle ended... no pos yet... just curious what your story is....and good luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey lilrojo
> 
> Sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I miscarried on 20th Dec and also needed ERPC on the same day.
> I bled for about 2 weeks in total but mostly spotting at the end. We decided we wanted to ttc straight away without waiting for AF. I started to do HPT's on mon and yesterday got a neg although I think I saw a very very very faint line! I did OPK's since Mon and were all neg until today had first pos. I have counted my miscarriage as CD1 so today would be CD18 which is totally normal as my cycle is between 32-34 days and I usually ov bout 17/18 days.
> Hope this is of some help!
> When did you mc and have you stopped bleeding?
> Sending lots of baby dust xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I had a natural mc at 12 weeks on Nov 21st.. we also tried straight away but didnt fall pregnant.. not sure if I even o'ed in Dec. My af arrived again on the 21st of Dec.. so 30 days later.. now i have no idea when I will o.. thought I should be any day now.. but still no pos opk.. very frustrating..


----------



## BellasMummy

Hopefully it will be pos soon! What OPK's do you use?

xx


----------



## lilrojo

I have been using the CB digital smiley face ones and the answer brand dip test strips.. no pos on either yet.. thinking my body may be a bit out of whack yet.. hope not.. got my af and everything.. now I need my pos opk.. haha... I do them both at the same time at in between 230 and 300...
any advice.. haha :)


----------



## BellasMummy

I have been using the answer ones but they don't seem very reliable as the control line doesn't even go very dark, so I used CB digital got neg mon, tues wed and got pos today.
I have read on here tho that some people have used CB and never got a pos but have gone on to get BFN's so they may just not work for you xx


----------



## puppycat

Thought OPK's were better when done in the evening? Not that i'm up on that stuff. I'm a bit of an OPK newbie x


----------



## BellasMummy

puppycat said:


> Thought OPK's were better when done in the evening? Not that i'm up on that stuff. I'm a bit of an OPK newbie x

Hey Puppycat, yes they are better in eve apparently I do mine bout 4pm xx


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> Thought OPK's were better when done in the evening? Not that i'm up on that stuff. I'm a bit of an OPK newbie x

They say from 2pm and again if you want before 10pm... i only test at 2pm then wait till the next day x


----------



## poppy666

This is a fab site https://www.peeonastick.com/


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah i used the midstream answer with my first preg. and had my daughter.. and the second was my mc.. didnt use anything but a time go on a week night.. haha and now after af has finished thought i would use something else.. easier to read.. but now im worried maybe im not o'ing.. dont know if that is realistic or if im just letting it all get to me.. so frustrating see all the negatives... what day are you on then for your pos.. is it when you would normally get a pos..


----------



## BellasMummy

I'm on CD18 which is normal so hopefully it is right! I starting thinking I wasn't gonna see a pos after all the negs but did today so your day will come soon too! xx


----------



## puppycat

So what day do you expect Ov and when would you start OPK testing for it?
I understand OPK's are only pos if the test line is the same intensity as the control line? Is that correct? x


----------



## BellasMummy

puppycat said:


> So what day do you expect Ov and when would you start OPK testing for it?
> I understand OPK's are only pos if the test line is the same intensity as the control line? Is that correct? x

Yes that is right, but I have used the CB digital one which shows a smiley face if pos, I just started testing when bleeding stopped, but not sure when I would normally xx


----------



## lilrojo

BellasMummy said:


> I'm on CD18 which is normal so hopefully it is right! I starting thinking I wasn't gonna see a pos after all the negs but did today so your day will come soon too! xx

I hope so... and if not I still hope for my BFP!!! Maybe it just isnt being picked up... who knows.. or maybe my day is still coming... dont really know my cycles all that well... since I was preg for 3 months then mc... You better keep up updated and let us know if you get your BFP... how long till testing then???


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> So what day do you expect Ov and when would you start OPK testing for it?
> I understand OPK's are only pos if the test line is the same intensity as the control line? Is that correct? x

Here's a chart for the length of your cycle and when to use OPKs sweetie scroll down to number 8 x https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#8


----------



## lilrojo

puppycat said:


> So what day do you expect Ov and when would you start OPK testing for it?
> I understand OPK's are only pos if the test line is the same intensity as the control line? Is that correct? x

They tell you when to test depending on your cycle length, in the pamphlet... so test have 20 sticks so you can test everyday after the bleeding stops.. I also am using CB digital... but no smiley yet... hoping soon... 

and yes the test line has to me the same intensity as the control line for the others..


----------



## BellasMummy

lilrojo said:


> BellasMummy said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD18 which is normal so hopefully it is right! I starting thinking I wasn't gonna see a pos after all the negs but did today so your day will come soon too! xx
> 
> I hope so... and if not I still hope for my BFP!!! Maybe it just isnt being picked up... who knows.. or maybe my day is still coming... dont really know my cycles all that well... since I was preg for 3 months then mc... You better keep up updated and let us know if you get your BFP... how long till testing then???Click to expand...

Yes I will defo keep posting on here! I am gonna try and be good and wait before testing! Don't know how long that will last tho!!
FX'd for us all! I am logging off now to go wake up OH to :sex:
Speak soon xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

Thank you Ladies. 
So according to my cycle I should start testing from Sunday. Hmmm I may give it a go as I have quite a few OPK's here.
See if I can catch my surge, if there is one!
Anyway i'm off to bed.
Thanks for the info. I would click the magic thanks button but my phone doesn't like it for some reason. Speak tomorrow no doubt xx


----------



## poppy666

Night puppycat and Bella im off too soon im knackered :sleep:


----------



## lilrojo

I'm off for now too ladies.. have a great night... 
Fingers crossed for us all!! Back again later or tomorrow i suppose...


----------



## poppy666

Night sweetie im off deffo now :haha: cya all tomorrow xxx


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies, ive just found this group and wondered if I could join you all. I had my first mc on 29th december. 

My names Natalie, im 31 and married my dh in july 2009 we have a gorgeous baby boy whos 8 months this week and we are trying to make hima playmate. 

:dust: to you all and im sorry for all your losses xxx


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi Natalie,

Welcome to the group! I am so sorry for your loss. The ladies here are lovely so come on board and join the journey.
Good luck for 2011 and let's hope we all get those BFP's we long for.

xxx


----------



## mami2karina

Welcome! So happy! I should be O'ing any day now!!! DH and I have been :sex: everyday just to be sure!!! I can't wait for another BFP!


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies and welcome Natalie. I got married July 2009 too!
Had awful dreams last night, don't know where they came from but I was in a horror film I think. People getting heads chopped off and ghosts and all sorts of horrid things. Needless to say I am shattered and in need of a few more hours of happy sleep :(
How are we all today? x


----------



## suffolksarah

poppy666 said:


> Cooooooooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee im back :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Just tested and there is a VERY faint line so be BFN by weekend :thumbup:

I am still getting really light + on hpt aswell, I just want a BFN!!!! For once!!! mind you my temps are back to how they were b4 preg, so hopefully bfn soon! xx


----------



## pip7890

gash02 said:


> evening ladies, ive just found this group and wondered if I could join you all. I had my first mc on 29th december.
> 
> My names Natalie, im 31 and married my dh in july 2009 we have a gorgeous baby boy whos 8 months this week and we are trying to make hima playmate.
> 
> :dust: to you all and im sorry for all your losses xxx

Welcome Natalie. I'm so sorry for your loss. This is a great group and I hope you enjoy your time here. 

Here's hoping for lots of :bfp:s in 2011. Sure it won't be long until our first one the amount of DTD that's going on here!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

puppycat said:


> Had awful dreams last night, don't know where they came from but I was in a horror film I think. People getting heads chopped off and ghosts and all sorts of horrid things. Needless to say I am shattered and in need of a few more hours of happy sleep :(
> How are we all today? x

I've been having really torrid dreams too. I was blaming the antibiotics but maybe it's a combination of all sorts. 

I've got a busy - but hopefully enjoyable day ahead of me. I'm having a fully body exfoliation followed by a luxury manicure this afternoon. Then I'm heading up to see some friends and family (who live an hour away) where I'll be getting a colour on. I was meant to get it done on 18 December but I postponed it as I didn't want to harm the baby. 

It will mean a late night, but I see it as finding my new normality. 

Hope you all have a lovely day. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Awww safe journey Pip and make sure you enjoy yourself! Lovely day of pampering ahead of you.
Well I found out they are closing our local MLU after all my campaigning so i'm very annoyed today. Grrr
Have asked my grandparents if I can stay with them a few days with Laura. Need a break from these 4 walls. See what they say x


----------



## pip7890

They say a change is as good as a rest Puppycat. Hope you manage to get your break.

I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have our holiday to look forward to. We've had it booked since last March. It was going to be our baby making holiday. Since I've no idea what my cycles are it's just going to be an enjoy each other again holiday. 

Feeling a lot stronger today so best capitalise on it. 

For all those ladies lurking but not feeling positive today, remember it will take time, don't be too hard on yourself and I'm sure that whatever you're feeling is quite normal. We're here for you if you need us. Special :hug: just for you. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

You're such a sweetheart Pip x


----------



## Beximus

Def with you Pip- thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Lovely to find you all here! :flower:
GL and baby dust to all,
Bex x


----------



## jenny25

gash02 said:


> evening ladies, ive just found this group and wondered if I could join you all. I had my first mc on 29th december.
> 
> My names Natalie, im 31 and married my dh in july 2009 we have a gorgeous baby boy whos 8 months this week and we are trying to make hima playmate.
> 
> :dust: to you all and im sorry for all your losses xxx

hey hun is that the paisley abbey your profile pic:D:D

im originally from scotland too xxx


----------



## pip7890

Beximus said:


> Def with you Pip- thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Lovely to find you all here! :flower:
> GL and baby dust to all,
> Bex x

Hello Bex

How are you today?

Pip x


----------



## caleblake

jenny25 said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies, ive just found this group and wondered if I could join you all. I had my first mc on 29th december.
> 
> My names Natalie, im 31 and married my dh in july 2009 we have a gorgeous baby boy whos 8 months this week and we are trying to make hima playmate.
> 
> :dust: to you all and im sorry for all your losses xxx
> 
> hey hun is that the paisley abbey your profile pic:D:D
> 
> im originally from scotland too xxxClick to expand...

yes it is hunny, where in scotland are you from? its where i got married xxx


----------



## caleblake

puppycat said:


> Morning ladies and welcome Natalie. I got married July 2009 too!
> Had awful dreams last night, don't know where they came from but I was in a horror film I think. People getting heads chopped off and ghosts and all sorts of horrid things. Needless to say I am shattered and in need of a few more hours of happy sleep :(
> How are we all today? x

oooooooooo what date, ours was the 11th july xxx


----------



## caleblake

thanks for making me feel welcome ladies. im on CD10 today is anyone near me in their cycle? xxx


----------



## puppycat

gash02 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies and welcome Natalie. I got married July 2009 too!
> Had awful dreams last night, don't know where they came from but I was in a horror film I think. People getting heads chopped off and ghosts and all sorts of horrid things. Needless to say I am shattered and in need of a few more hours of happy sleep :(
> How are we all today? x
> 
> oooooooooo what date, ours was the 11th july xxxClick to expand...

Ours was the 31st July, the very last day of the month!



gash02 said:


> thanks for making me feel welcome ladies. im on CD10 today is anyone near me in their cycle? xxx

I'm on CD7 so not far off you, how long are your cycles?


----------



## jenny25

gash02 said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies, ive just found this group and wondered if I could join you all. I had my first mc on 29th december.
> 
> My names Natalie, im 31 and married my dh in july 2009 we have a gorgeous baby boy whos 8 months this week and we are trying to make hima playmate.
> 
> :dust: to you all and im sorry for all your losses xxx
> 
> hey hun is that the paisley abbey your profile pic:D:D
> 
> im originally from scotland too xxxClick to expand...
> 
> yes it is hunny, where in scotland are you from? its where i got married xxxClick to expand...

im from paisley hun born and bread moved to essex 2 years ago where are you from xxx


----------



## poppy666

Welcome Gash02 so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Im on CD17 of a 28 day cycle but feeling crampy n very lightly bleeding so not sure if its af or not :shrug: its doing my head it n im so frustrated not knowing :cry:


----------



## caleblake

jenny25 said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies, ive just found this group and wondered if I could join you all. I had my first mc on 29th december.
> 
> My names Natalie, im 31 and married my dh in july 2009 we have a gorgeous baby boy whos 8 months this week and we are trying to make hima playmate.
> 
> :dust: to you all and im sorry for all your losses xxx
> 
> hey hun is that the paisley abbey your profile pic:D:D
> 
> im originally from scotland too xxxClick to expand...
> 
> yes it is hunny, where in scotland are you from? its where i got married xxxClick to expand...
> 
> im from paisley hun born and bread moved to essex 2 years ago where are you from xxxClick to expand...

ooooooooo Im originally from Paisley- I went to Paisley grammar but lived in erskine for a long time now xxx


----------



## caleblake

puppycat said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies and welcome Natalie. I got married July 2009 too!
> Had awful dreams last night, don't know where they came from but I was in a horror film I think. People getting heads chopped off and ghosts and all sorts of horrid things. Needless to say I am shattered and in need of a few more hours of happy sleep :(
> How are we all today? x
> 
> oooooooooo what date, ours was the 11th july xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ours was the 31st July, the very last day of the month!
> 
> 
> 
> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> thanks for making me feel welcome ladies. im on CD10 today is anyone near me in their cycle? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm on CD7 so not far off you, how long are your cycles?Click to expand...

they vary between 28-31 days usually, what about you?


----------



## jenny25

gash02 said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies, ive just found this group and wondered if I could join you all. I had my first mc on 29th december.
> 
> My names Natalie, im 31 and married my dh in july 2009 we have a gorgeous baby boy whos 8 months this week and we are trying to make hima playmate.
> 
> :dust: to you all and im sorry for all your losses xxx
> 
> hey hun is that the paisley abbey your profile pic:D:D
> 
> im originally from scotland too xxxClick to expand...
> 
> yes it is hunny, where in scotland are you from? its where i got married xxxClick to expand...
> 
> im from paisley hun born and bread moved to essex 2 years ago where are you from xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ooooooooo Im originally from Paisley- I went to Paisley grammar but lived in erskine for a long time now xxxClick to expand...

i went to gleniffer high school in foxbar :D i know a few people in erskine and some people who work for rolls royce too xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Sorry for your loss Gash02 :hugs: xx



poppy666 said:


> Im on CD17 of a 28 day cycle but feeling crampy n very lightly bleeding so not sure if its af or not :shrug: its doing my head it n im so frustrated not knowing :cry:

:hugs: arw hun <3 well you taking a test weekend aint ya babes? if its a bfn id say it could be strt of your period? big hugs sweety :hugs: xx
do you count the day you MC'd as CD1? 

Hope everyones okay today..xx


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks Emily :hugs:

Think im getting stressed out really not knowing n needing to start the Soy on CD2 if its af :shrug:

Its like im on a really light period its a bright fresh bleed and if i check my cp there is loads there mixed with mucus ( sorry tmi) im having to use something today, ive got af pains and backache so im really messed up and dont know if to class it as my af or not :growlmad:

Any idea's ladies is it possible to get a light af after a mc? x


----------



## lilrojo

poppy666 said:


> Awww thanks Emily :hugs:
> 
> Think im getting stressed out really not knowing n needing to start the Soy on CD2 if its af :shrug:
> 
> Its like im on a really light period its a bright fresh bleed and if i check my cp there is loads there mixed with mucus ( sorry tmi) im having to use something today, ive got af pains and backache so im really messed up and dont know if to class it as my af or not :growlmad:
> 
> Any idea's ladies is it possible to get a light af after a mc? x

Stress can affect your body too ya know... you need a good unstressful day to relax and have fun...Im going shopping tom.. hope to get my mind off things.. haha.. I think anything is possible after a mc.. like mine was so light for two days then came normal day three... hope for you neg test this weekend and you can know whats going on...


----------



## poppy666

Thanks lilrojo hope im like you and its heavier tomorrow if its af, i just want my body back now :hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Awww thanks Emily :hugs:
> 
> Think im getting stressed out really not knowing n needing to start the Soy on CD2 if its af :shrug:
> 
> Its like im on a really light period its a bright fresh bleed and if i check my cp there is loads there mixed with mucus ( sorry tmi) im having to use something today, ive got af pains and backache so im really messed up and dont know if to class it as my af or not :growlmad:
> 
> Any idea's ladies is it possible to get a light af after a mc? x

No worries babes :hugs: really ope you find out by weekend <3 id ring your doctor if i was you and see what they say, then you'l know whats happening with your body and should be able to understand abit more so you know when your oving etc <3 .. xx


----------



## lilrojo

Emily has a good point about calling your dr, thats what you pay them for!


----------



## emilyrose.x

lilrojo said:


> Emily has a good point about calling your dr, thats what you pay them for!

Actually poppy, ring the Womans Health Unit at your hospital - ring hospital and they should be able to put you through

Well when i had some brown discharge (before i MC'd 3 days later) i asked my GP for a referal for an early scan because i was worried - he told me that everything is fine, to stop worrying, if its the start of a MC then its God's way, what was i worried about? i said "incase this rash iv come out in is going to affect baby and i wanna check its growing ok" he said "if the rash was going to affect the baby it would have already done so by now" so i took matters into my own hands and went to A&E that night, then booked me in for scan next morning and everything was fine - the next day i started bleeding and went back, again the hospital said everything okay, the day after i had a MC. 

thats just made me remember how useless my doct is so ring hospital babes, then you'l get a defo answer.

my doct saw my mum today and asked her how i was doing because he was worried incase the advise he gave me didnt help (WHICH IT DIDNT! ABSOLUTELY SHIT ADVISE SAYING IT WAS GODS WAY IF I WAS MC'ing) and told me to ring him if i needed to ask anything etc - he can swivel.
When i get pregnant again im dealing with it all through hospital because they are reasuring and actually know whats happening x


----------



## joey300187

bless you hun sorry your doctor was so rubbish! my first was brill but the last 3 mcs the docs have been awful never even had a scan after last 3 losses and with the first i started miscarrying (enough to have lost the baby) and then stopped and had to be re started (via tablets) to make everything left pass. cant believe after that the first time they wouldnt send me for checks after the other mc's just to make sure it had all gone. 
some doctors just have no common sense.
i think your right i will just be dealing directly with the hospital in future xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

joey300187 said:


> bless you hun sorry your doctor was so rubbish! my first was brill but the last 3 mcs the docs have been awful never even had a scan after last 3 losses and with the first i started miscarrying (enough to have lost the baby) and then stopped and had to be re started (via tablets) to make everything left pass. cant believe after that the first time they wouldnt send me for checks after the other mc's just to make sure it had all gone.
> some doctors just have no common sense.
> i think your right i will just be dealing directly with the hospital in future xx

he usually good with like diagnosing problems and giving you good prescriptions etc but during my pregnancy he was a joke. Everything i asked for advice on about pregnancy, his answers were based on his religious views, NOT scientific which pissed me off. im sorry for your losses hun :hugs: i though confirmation scans were routine? :huh:? supprised they didnt give you one babes.
I dont blame ya hun, i know i will be.
My doctor used to be his mum , but sure shes losing the plot as when i had a chest infection a few months back i had to go in a few times to see her for results etc and on the information the receptionist noticed the doct had put wrong details on my pee pot! ie surname, D.O.B etc, so defo will NOT be going back to her, my doctor (who i have had during pregnancy) made me feel like absolute crap so he can bollocks. My midwife was cool (only had 1 appointment with her :sad1: but she would let me ramble on about anything to here and ring her if i was worried - she was awesome :thumbup: and the women and doctor at Womans Health Unit were great, cheered me up and could understand how i was feeling so im putting myself under them rather than doct when i next get preggers xx


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies

Gash - I have 26 - 28 day cycles lately. Have Ov pains today but in the right rather than left - unusual for me but I'm only CD7 from first day f m/c bleed so dunno?

Went to M&S with my grandparents, not staying there the wkend now, the few hours away from home helped, as of course did spending money hehe


----------



## joey300187

emilyrose.x said:


> joey300187 said:
> 
> 
> bless you hun sorry your doctor was so rubbish! my first was brill but the last 3 mcs the docs have been awful never even had a scan after last 3 losses and with the first i started miscarrying (enough to have lost the baby) and then stopped and had to be re started (via tablets) to make everything left pass. cant believe after that the first time they wouldnt send me for checks after the other mc's just to make sure it had all gone.
> some doctors just have no common sense.
> i think your right i will just be dealing directly with the hospital in future xx
> 
> he usually good with like diagnosing problems and giving you good prescriptions etc but during my pregnancy he was a joke. Everything i asked for advice on about pregnancy, his answers were based on his religious views, NOT scientific which pissed me off. im sorry for your losses hun :hugs: i though confirmation scans were routine? :huh:? supprised they didnt give you one babes.
> I dont blame ya hun, i know i will be.
> My doctor used to be his mum , but sure shes losing the plot as when i had a chest infection a few months back i had to go in a few times to see her for results etc and on the information the receptionist noticed the doct had put wrong details on my pee pot! ie surname, D.O.B etc, so defo will NOT be going back to her, my doctor (who i have had during pregnancy) made me feel like absolute crap so he can bollocks. My midwife was cool (only had 1 appointment with her :sad1: but she would let me ramble on about anything to here and ring her if i was worried - she was awesome :thumbup: and the women and doctor at Womans Health Unit were great, cheered me up and could understand how i was feeling so im putting myself under them rather than doct when i next get preggers xxClick to expand...

Bless you sounds like youve got a good team to advise you next time (minus the doctor).lol. dont know bout confirmation scans being routine, unless it was because i only got to 5 weeks with my last 3 as opposed to 8 with the first? not sure, he literally just said "have you got any strong painkiller?" n sent me off. actually one doctor said they would send me for councelling which i agreed i needed at the time that was august and never heard a thing about it since!! shocking. i dont have 1 set doc unfortunatly its whoever has an appointment free i use the doctors surgery on the camp my husband works at (we also live there) so is pretty hit and miss if u get a good doc.
xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

joey300187 said:


> Bless you sounds like youve got a good team to advise you next time (minus the doctor).lol. dont know bout confirmation scans being routine, unless it was because i only got to 5 weeks with my last 3 as opposed to 8 with the first? not sure, he literally just said "have you got any strong painkiller?" n sent me off. actually one doctor said they would send me for councelling which i agreed i needed at the time that was august and never heard a thing about it since!! shocking. i dont have 1 set doc unfortunatly its whoever has an appointment free i use the doctors surgery on the camp my husband works at (we also live there) so is pretty hit and miss if u get a good doc.
> xx

hehe yea minus the doct ;) arw babes :hugs: i MC'd at 6weeks 2days, stopped bleeding a few days ago and now got ewcm but it got abit of a orange tinge to it? hmm i think its normal but gota have that scan and check up then guna ask them to do a pregnancy test for me to check hormone levels back down - when my dad looked they were ALOT higher than what they should have been :huh: (the day before i MC'ed) :huh: your joking? pfft absolute crap init babe.. arw man! have you put any suggestions in about having specific docts? so they know more about your medical history and are more aware ? xx


----------



## joey300187

it just how it is on RAF camps unfortunatly. i always try and request the nice doc but very rarely get him even given my history! lol. i had a load of tests done through st marys in london and they are gonna monitor me next time so wont have to go through my normal docs anyway so pretty happy with that. they wanna do another blood test when i get to 5 weeks gestation to check i dont develop sticky blood in pregnancy and to keep tabs on the bean ;) then once i get to 12 weeks will go through normal process at the local hospital. 
aww bless ys hun hope ur hormones sort themselves out. ur lucky having ur dad to run test for you.;) xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

joey300187 said:


> it just how it is on RAF camps unfortunatly. i always try and request the nice doc but very rarely get him even given my history! lol. i had a load of tests done through st marys in london and they are gonna monitor me next time so wont have to go through my normal docs anyway so pretty happy with that. they wanna do another blood test when i get to 5 weeks gestation to check i dont develop sticky blood in pregnancy and to keep tabs on the bean ;) then once i get to 12 weeks will go through normal process at the local hospital.
> aww bless ys hun hope ur hormones sort themselves out. ur lucky having ur dad to run test for you.;) xx

:sad1: ooh man! thats crap babes! that will be good going through St Mary's , just more reasuring knowing they have alot more experience :thumbup: arw glad to hear they guna keep an eye on everything :hugs: me too lol! ewcm is a sign of ov'ing and we cant have sexytime because OH scared incase it makes me start bleeding again and if everything hasn't come away on its own then it will cause BIG complications :huh: damnn it! haha my mum makes him check, she always trying to look out for me bless her! she was loving thought of being a grandmummy lol! fingers crossed i can tell her she is guna be a grandma soon lol ;) on internet yesterday it says that after your OH has erm..'ejaculated' (hate that word lol) your suppose to stay laid down for a few mins (even put legs in air to help the direction) i turned around to my OH last night and went ":huh: i thought people were joking when they say to lay with your legs in air" :rofl: before id go straight to toilet after sexytime so no wonder it took a few months lol! we were doing it every day to be sure (when we first started trying) and no wonder i didnt get pregnant, i was letting them all run into toilet straight after lol :dohh: :rofl: xx


----------



## joey300187

lol yeah ment to lay for 15 mins with your bum on a pillow and legs in the air. ive tried it quite a few times! haha is rather amusing made hubby laugh. have even heard ur ment to like cycle ur legs ha give it a helping hand. anythings worth a try eh? xx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh stay lying down and if you can O after him then it's all good ;)


----------



## emilyrose.x

joey300187 said:


> lol yeah ment to lay for 15 mins with your bum on a pillow and legs in the air. ive tried it quite a few times! haha is rather amusing made hubby laugh. have even heard ur ment to like cycle ur legs ha give it a helping hand. anythings worth a try eh? xx

Haha!! il have to try that - let get him to pick me up by feet and shake me u and down :rofl: xx



puppycat said:


> Yeh stay lying down and if you can O after him then it's all good ;)

we usually O at same time but if he comes first he stays in till i O hehe :haha:


----------



## puppycat

emilyrose.x said:


> we usually O at same time but if he comes first he stays in till i O hehe :haha:

Wow lucky you! My DH hasn't made me O for a long time! :nope:


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> Wow lucky you! My DH hasn't made me O for a long time! :nope:

Best when your on bottom to grind so its stimulating the clit too ;) hehe xx


----------



## puppycat

emilyrose.x said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Wow lucky you! My DH hasn't made me O for a long time! :nope:
> 
> Best when your on bottom to grind so its stimulating the clit too ;) hehe xxClick to expand...

Lol, well I hope to jump on him tonight.... :blush: so I may try that :thumbup:

Thanks :flower:


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> Lol, well I hope to jump on him tonight.... :blush: so I may try that :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks :flower:

hehe enjoy ;) also works on top and from side. :blush: xx


----------



## puppycat

Heh, I've told him to shower first lol, maybe getting OCD too....?


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> Heh, I've told him to shower first lol, maybe getting OCD too....?

hehe :thumbup: noo dont think you are hun, just being careful :thumbup:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all well!! 

I am defo ov'ing as having really bad ov pains today so defo :sex: tonight!!

xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

BellasMummy said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well!!
> 
> I am defo ov'ing as having really bad ov pains today so defo :sex: tonight!!
> 
> xx

Hope your okay hun! whoop :sex: :spermy::sex: :spermy: xx


----------



## puppycat

I'm going to :sex: tonight too :thumbup:

Here's hoping those little :spermy: swim swim swim :happydance:


----------



## BellasMummy

I really hope so too!!!!
I have been :sex: everyday!! So swim swim swim!!:spermy::spermy::spermy:
Good luck to you too xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

I wish i could do :sex: but this bloody spotting/bleed doing my nut in :dohh: :haha:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Poppy im in same boat :sad1: cant have sexytime till 12th - even then its not a guarentee :sad1: xx


----------



## puppycat

Loving the new pic Poppy.

I don't know when I'm going to Ov but had pain today, could be from m/c or could be Ov so will :sex: anyway just in case. Will start OPK's on Sunday as advised by POAS.com


----------



## poppy666

Emily ive heard nothing from my hospital, no follow up appointment narda :shrug: so ive just got to wait it out, ive only had two days free from any spotting since 22nd Dec its taking the pisssssssssssssssssssssss ](*,)](*,)


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> Loving the new pic Poppy.
> 
> I don't know when I'm going to Ov but had pain today, could be from m/c or could be Ov so will :sex: anyway just in case. Will start OPK's on Sunday as advised by POAS.com

Thanks sweetie :hugs:

I read you can get a positive OPK before af too so i dunno if what im getting now is af or i ovulated Tue/Wed and im just lightly spotting pfft x

The body is a thickled thing x


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Emily ive heard nothing from my hospital, no follow up appointment narda :shrug: so ive just got to wait it out, ive only had two days free from any spotting since 22nd Dec its taking the pisssssssssssssssssssssss ](*,)](*,)

No way?? :huh: knoobs! ring them babes! id be constantly ringing to see what crack is :thumbup: i know what you mean hun, this bleeding constantly is a pain in the arse :wacko: thank god i finally stopped now! 

Agree with puppycat - big thumbs up for pictay.. beautiful <3 :happydance: xx


----------



## poppy666

Korben was the only thing that got me through xmas after the mc :hugs:

I may ring epu monday if still bleeding and see if they'll see me, im sure if they scan me they will know if its af or not x


----------



## BellasMummy

poppy666 said:


> Emily ive heard nothing from my hospital, no follow up appointment narda :shrug: so ive just got to wait it out, ive only had two days free from any spotting since 22nd Dec its taking the pisssssssssssssssssssssss ](*,)](*,)

What a nitemare hun! Have you spoken to your gp?

xx


----------



## poppy666

Bella no not spoke to anyone, when i had the procedure all they said is if i get heavy bleeding or a smelly discharge to ring epu just incase its an infection and ive not had that, just constant spotting n having to wear a pad for last 17 days. Its starting to get me really down now tho x


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Korben was the only thing that got me through xmas after the mc :hugs:
> 
> I may ring epu monday if still bleeding and see if they'll see me, im sure if they scan me they will know if its af or not x

arw babes :hugs: yea babes, id say take pregnancy test weekend and then if its still possitive ring hospital and say you taken a test, its still coming up possitive and your worried. xx


----------



## BellasMummy

poppy666 said:


> Bella no not spoke to anyone, when i had the procedure all they said is if i get heavy bleeding or a smelly discharge to ring epu just incase its an infection and ive not had that, just constant spotting n having to wear a pad for last 17 days. Its starting to get me really down now tho x

I bet it is hun! It is so weird that you had a pos OPK then this! When you had pos OPK did you have ov symptoms? I hope it stops for you soon hun xx


----------



## puppycat

I haven't actually done any OPK's yet, I'm not really up on them tbh.

I did one when I got my BFP out of curiosity and it showed a line too, whether you'd class it as positiev is beyond me because even if you get a line with those it has to be strong?


----------



## BellasMummy

puppycat said:


> I haven't actually done any OPK's yet, I'm not really up on them tbh.
> 
> I did one when I got my BFP out of curiosity and it showed a line too, whether you'd class it as positiev is beyond me because even if you get a line with those it has to be strong?

Hey Puppycat, the test line has to be either as dark or darker as control line. A faint line usually always comes up xx


----------



## poppy666

BellasMummy said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Bella no not spoke to anyone, when i had the procedure all they said is if i get heavy bleeding or a smelly discharge to ring epu just incase its an infection and ive not had that, just constant spotting n having to wear a pad for last 17 days. Its starting to get me really down now tho x
> 
> I bet it is hun! It is so weird that you had a pos OPK then this! When you had pos OPK did you have ov symptoms? I hope it stops for you soon hun xxClick to expand...

Yes i had ov pain on both sides Tuesday evening and loads of ewcm from Sunday till Wednesday but had a tinge of red blood in it.. now its like a light period with af cramps n backache x

Emily going to test tomorrow morning see if faint line gone :thumbup:

Everyone on here seems to have stopped spotting but me grrrrrrr lol


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies, it sure is crappy out here.. snowing and blowing.. can hardly see anything..just thought i would let you all I got a smiley face on my opk today so lots of dtd for me tonight... so happy to have finally seem that, made my day!! How are all of you?


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat here's my OPKs Top one is Mondays ( positive) bottom one is Tuesdays ( not positive going lighter) :thumbup:

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/test001-1.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/test003.jpg[/IMG]​


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> Hi ladies, it sure is crappy out here.. snowing and blowing.. can hardly see anything..just thought i would let you all I got a smiley face on my opk today so lots of dtd for me tonight... so happy to have finally seem that, made my day!! How are all of you?

Woooooooohooooooooooooooo you go girl :happydance: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah that def is a positive... after i mc i got pos. for awhile too... I think my body tried to o but never did...


----------



## BellasMummy

lilrojo said:


> Hi ladies, it sure is crappy out here.. snowing and blowing.. can hardly see anything..just thought i would let you all I got a smiley face on my opk today so lots of dtd for me tonight... so happy to have finally seem that, made my day!! How are all of you?

Excellenet!! Get :sex::sex:!! Woop!! xx


----------



## puppycat

lilrojo said:


> Hi ladies, it sure is crappy out here.. snowing and blowing.. can hardly see anything..just thought i would let you all I got a smiley face on my opk today so lots of dtd for me tonight... so happy to have finally seem that, made my day!! How are all of you?

Yay, lots of :sex: tonight then!! :happydance:



poppy666 said:


> Puppycat here's my OPKs Top one is Mondays ( positive) bottom one is Tuesdays ( not positive going lighter) :thumbup:
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/test001-1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/test003.jpg[/IMG]​

That's very helpful, thanks Poppy.

One Q tho, how would you know the bottom one was negative if you had yet to get the top one, for example?


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Poppy, keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies, as soon as dh gets home and my daughter is put to bed there will be lots of dtd!!


----------



## poppy666

You will always get a faint line on an OPK through the month cos your body always has the LH hormone in your system, but once your about to ovulate your body's LH gets a massive surge of the hormone to make you ov... so the line will get darker and darker till like my top one its darker than the control line.

Ladies hope i explained that correctly if not you do it for me lol :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Ahhhh, umm so I may go and POAS now just to ee what it looks like hehe :haha:


----------



## poppy666

We'll have you a poas addict before next month :haha:


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:
 

> Thanks ladies, as soon as dh gets home and my daughter is put to bed there will be lots of dtd!!

Good luck :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

Lol well I'm not OVing, it was completely plain except for the control line (which in itself was quite pale) 

Meh!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks..hoping I get a BFP in about 2 weeks!!! Just ended up being later o than what I should have been having.. so my fingers are crossed for all of you ladies.. have you stopped bleeding yet poppy?


----------



## poppy666

Nope :cry: its just there when i wipe x


----------



## BellasMummy

poppy666 said:


> Nope :cry: its just there when i wipe x

That is what I had towards the end of my bleeding from mc. Apparently you can get a pos OPK if pregnancy hormone is still in body so maybe it is end of bleeding xx


----------



## lilrojo

Are you testing tomorrow then to see if you test neg. on a hpt.. hope you at the end, when did you mc, how long ago?


----------



## poppy666

Yep deffo testing.. mc on 22nd so 17 days ago now x Yested other day and got a very faint line x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Right gorgeous girlies im going to settle down to watch Never Back Down on Viva so il speak to you all tomorrow :) Hope you are all okay and poppy let me know how everything goes <3 night night sweetys..mwah* xx

Big BFP wishes for us all soon!! baby dust :dust: :dust: xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

So a litttle over two weeks ago.. I would think you should stop bleeding any day now..how far along were you? I was 12 weeks and stopped bleeding 2 1/2 weeks later..


----------



## puppycat

I'm thinking of popping to bed now to so will leave you to it.
Good luck with your :sex: and hope you get an answer soon Poppy :(


----------



## poppy666

Night Emily my sweet :hugs:


lilrojo i was 9 weeks so fx it stops soon xx


----------



## poppy666

Night puppycat :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

I will keep my fingers crossed too... I remember being exactly where you are.. wondering will this ever stop... just stop already so I can try again.. and now look, its stopped first af done with and now pos opk!! You soon will be in the same spot..


----------



## pip7890

gash02 said:


> thanks for making me feel welcome ladies. im on CD10 today is anyone near me in their cycle? xxx

Hi

I'm a few days ahead - CD13. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

I feel like im moaning about it now :haha: but i just want my body back and to be in control again then try and move on a little, so i really hope so cos its been getting me really down last two days x

Watch tomorrow it will have stopped lmao


----------



## pip7890

Just a quick hi and bye. Been out all day doing things. Feel tonnes better - I think antibiotics are taking effect. 

Spotting has stopped for me. A little pink tinged cm when I wiped tonight but nothing on pad. Probably due to DTD last night! God I needed it!!

Hoping to get a decent night's sleep tonight. 

Sweet dreams. 

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

I hope so.. I understand completely.. i wanted to be in control again too.. and begin to heal from the mc.. I hope for you so much that is done by tomorrow.. hope you get your neg test too... I was feeling down yesterday as i had been testing and testing for ov. and finally today it pos.. so try to stay pos..

hugs


----------



## lilrojo

Night pip.. get a good nights sleep!!


----------



## pip7890

Morning all

How are spirits today? I managed to get more sleep - albeit full of dreams - and do feel more energised this morning. I'm hoping I've managed to shake my negative, pessimistic mood that's been dogging me for the last couple of days. I definitely think investing in some 'me' time helped enormously. 

Sending you all big :hug: Don't worry if you're not where you'd like to be at the moment. You are grieving, your body is healing - these things will take time. Don't aim for good days. At this stage a good hour or two is amazing!

Lots of love and :hug: to you all. 

Pip x


----------



## suffolksarah

Morning, not a good day pip.
Woke up this morning in a pool of blood.:cry: I had erpc 2+1 ago and only bleed for the first coupl of days , then spotting untill 3 days ago. have still been testing + on hpt though.

had mild AF type pains for last couple of days, now this. I dont think its AF as it bright red, and something dropped into the toilet, Clot i presume, i get quite faint to had to lay down. I dont know whether to go to docs, i dont feel feverish or anything, i hope its the last bit out, which could explain the lightly + tests.
Dont know what to do? :shrug: doc or leave it and see what today brings as no fever or pains?
Any opinion or similer experiences welcome, felt really scared and sad, as thought i had my body back. i just want this over!!!! xxxx


----------



## caleblake

jenny25 said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies, ive just found this group and wondered if I could join you all. I had my first mc on 29th december.
> 
> My names Natalie, im 31 and married my dh in july 2009 we have a gorgeous baby boy whos 8 months this week and we are trying to make hima playmate.
> 
> :dust: to you all and im sorry for all your losses xxx
> 
> hey hun is that the paisley abbey your profile pic:D:D
> 
> im originally from scotland too xxxClick to expand...
> 
> yes it is hunny, where in scotland are you from? its where i got married xxxClick to expand...
> 
> im from paisley hun born and bread moved to essex 2 years ago where are you from xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ooooooooo Im originally from Paisley- I went to Paisley grammar but lived in erskine for a long time now xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i went to gleniffer high school in foxbar :D i know a few people in erskine and some people who work for rolls royce too xxxClick to expand...

Wow its such a small world. I come from corsebar origionally.

How old are you hunny?


----------



## poppy666

suffolksarah said:


> Morning, not a good day pip.
> Woke up this morning in a pool of blood.:cry: I had erpc 2+1 ago and only bleed for the first coupl of days , then spotting untill 3 days ago. have still been testing + on hpt though.
> 
> had mild AF type pains for last couple of days, now this. I dont think its AF as it bright red, and something dropped into the toilet, Clot i presume, i get quite faint to had to lay down. I dont know whether to go to docs, i dont feel feverish or anything, i hope its the last bit out, which could explain the lightly + tests.
> Dont know what to do? :shrug: doc or leave it and see what today brings as no fever or pains?
> Any opinion or similer experiences welcome, felt really scared and sad, as thought i had my body back. i just want this over!!!! xxxx

Thanks for the link Sarah ive just read it and its spot on what im experiencing now so basically im back to square one :growlmad: 'Less Common' yeah would happen to me ](*,)](*,)

Gonna take weeks to get back to normal x


----------



## puppycat

suffolksarah said:


> Morning, not a good day pip.
> Woke up this morning in a pool of blood.:cry: I had erpc 2+1 ago and only bleed for the first coupl of days , then spotting untill 3 days ago. have still been testing + on hpt though.
> 
> had mild AF type pains for last couple of days, now this. I dont think its AF as it bright red, and something dropped into the toilet, Clot i presume, i get quite faint to had to lay down. I dont know whether to go to docs, i dont feel feverish or anything, i hope its the last bit out, which could explain the lightly + tests.
> Dont know what to do? :shrug: doc or leave it and see what today brings as no fever or pains?
> Any opinion or similer experiences welcome, felt really scared and sad, as thought i had my body back. i just want this over!!!! xxxx

Oh honey that must have been so scary :hugs: how are you now?

I have been out and about today so have only just seen your message, what did you decide?

Was treated to lunch by my best friends and bought myself a new top/dress thingy. It's creamy beige and like a knitted long top that'll go lovel with some creamy tights my nan bought me for Xmas :happydance:


----------



## caleblake

afternoon ladies, Ive missed so much not being on for 1 day 

poppy and sulfolk sarah I hope you both get back to normailty soon I know for eme things were much easier when the bleeding stopped as its not a constant reminder. I have my fx'd for you both.

Hope the rest of you ladies are well. Have managed to have a read and catch up on the past day or 2 xxx


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat loving the avatar piccy :happydance: i need to spoil myself next week, my hair seriously needs sorting... glad to hear you had a good day sweetie xx


----------



## poppy666

gash02 said:


> afternoon ladies, Ive missed so much not being on for 1 day
> 
> poppy and sulfolk sarah I hope you both get back to normailty soon I know for eme things were much easier when the bleeding stopped as its not a constant reminder. I have my fx'd for you both.
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are well. Have managed to have a read and catch up on the past day or 2 xxx

Aww thanks Gash :hugs:

Wish the bleeding & clotting would stop now i feel drained with this constant spotting n bleeding, gonna be another 2-4 weeks before af arrives x


----------



## puppycat

I'm thinking about getting my hair done too, I think you feel so much better in yourself when you have a little pampering. Glad you enjoyed Pip.

The pic in my avatar was taken by our local newspaper, I love it, typical Laura putting the world to rights!


----------



## caleblake

poppy666 said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies, Ive missed so much not being on for 1 day
> 
> poppy and sulfolk sarah I hope you both get back to normailty soon I know for eme things were much easier when the bleeding stopped as its not a constant reminder. I have my fx'd for you both.
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are well. Have managed to have a read and catch up on the past day or 2 xxx
> 
> Aww thanks Gash :hugs:
> 
> Wish the bleeding & clotting would stop now i feel drained with this constant spotting n bleeding, gonna be another 2-4 weeks before af arrives xClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

poppy666 said:


> suffolksarah said:
> 
> 
> Morning, not a good day pip.
> Woke up this morning in a pool of blood.:cry: I had erpc 2+1 ago and only bleed for the first coupl of days , then spotting untill 3 days ago. have still been testing + on hpt though.
> 
> had mild AF type pains for last couple of days, now this. I dont think its AF as it bright red, and something dropped into the toilet, Clot i presume, i get quite faint to had to lay down. I dont know whether to go to docs, i dont feel feverish or anything, i hope its the last bit out, which could explain the lightly + tests.
> Dont know what to do? :shrug: doc or leave it and see what today brings as no fever or pains?
> Any opinion or similer experiences welcome, felt really scared and sad, as thought i had my body back. i just want this over!!!! xxxx
> 
> Thanks for the link Sarah ive just read it and its spot on what im experiencing now so basically im back to square one :growlmad: 'Less Common' yeah would happen to me ](*,)](*,)
> 
> Gonna take weeks to get back to normal xClick to expand...

I thought it sounded like what we are experiancing, no more clots now so hopefully this is it???? Going to poas tomorrow and see if it is -, FX!!!
Hopefully ov in 2 weeks or less then, tww then af or even better bfp, for us both!!! xx



to puppycat- Cant do the double quote???

I am feeling much better now thanks, clots have stopped, not so much blood now! hopefully this is the end, read an artical someone posted to me, which basically said its quite normal for a bit of placental to cling on to the wall, which needs fresh blood (reason hpt are still +) body finally realised no baby, so has finally let go, so like a mc over again, so have to count today as cd1:dohh:! but hopefully thats it now!!. 

I rung the hospital where i had erpc, they were great, said keep an eye on it if i soak a pad in half hour, come in, or if i have fever. buts its much better now, was scared this morning though!!! xxx


----------



## poppy666

Sarah mine just looks like a light period with small clots this morning ( none now) mild cramping on and off, i do get small clots on a normal period sometimes :shrug: its totally confusing tho isnt it?? :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

I have decided that i'm not going to TTC this month. I'm going to chart and make sure i'm Oving at the right time considering how late I Ov'd last month (which i'm sure caused my m/c) 
I don't want to go through a m/c again and I think I may have some Ov issues atm. I'm not sure what I can do about it though :-(


----------



## caleblake

im doing a lot of charting and things this month too and ntnp but will know when i ov as using opks etc too xxx


----------



## poppy666

Well im just gonna DTD as and when i feel like it inbetween the spotting :haha: Till af arrives then im gonna be armed and dangerous :gun::gun:


----------



## puppycat

Seems like a plan!
I think it's a good one Gash x


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Well im just gonna DTD as and when i feel like it inbetween the spotting :haha: Till af arrives then im gonna be armed and dangerous :gun::gun:

:haha::haha: :grr: Poppy im calling you 'Pops' from now on okay?? :coolio: ;)
me and OH played yesterday after noon then before beddies last night.. nearly :sex: but we couldn't find a condom :growlmad: 4 days and counting.. tick..tock..tick..tock.. :happydance: x


----------



## poppy666

LOL pops it is :haha: you OH's balls gonna be dragging on the floor by then :rofl:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> LOL pops it is :haha: you OH's balls gonna be dragging on the floor by then :rofl:

Yo Yo Pops :coolio: it has got a ring to it hasnt it ;) hehe :haha:
:rofl: i know! i need them pumped full of :spermy: not playing for next few days.. (obvo i can O but him -nope, they better quality when they been brewing for a few days :haha: )


----------



## BellasMummy

emilyrose.x said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL pops it is :haha: you OH's balls gonna be dragging on the floor by then :rofl:
> 
> Yo Yo Pops :coolio: it has got a ring to it hasnt it ;) hehe :haha:
> :rofl: i know! i need them pumped full of :spermy: not playing for next few days.. (obvo i can O but him -nope, they better quality when they been brewing for a few days :haha: )Click to expand...

Emily you are very good waiting for your follow up!!
I have been :sex: all week!!
Did they tell you why you are having a follow up coz they didn't mention one to me! Is it normal to have one? xx


----------



## poppy666

Bella i dont have one either Emz must be special :haha: im gonna dtd tonight if im spotting or not, they say you can get pregnant before your first af so who knows :wacko:


----------



## emilyrose.x

BellasMummy said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL pops it is :haha: you OH's balls gonna be dragging on the floor by then :rofl:
> 
> Yo Yo Pops :coolio: it has got a ring to it hasnt it ;) hehe :haha:
> :rofl: i know! i need them pumped full of :spermy: not playing for next few days.. (obvo i can O but him -nope, they better quality when they been brewing for a few days :haha: )Click to expand...
> 
> Emily you are very good waiting for your follow up!!
> I have been :sex: all week!!
> Did they tell you why you are having a follow up coz they didn't mention one to me! Is it normal to have one? xxClick to expand...

Its so hard though :growlmad: :cry: Bellasmummy..that was like salt in the wound.. :rofl: im jokin, at least someone getting some :growlmad: ;) Well they originally booked me in for a scan the day everything happened (lost several huge clots, blood gushing out) for me, i think it was too finalise that the baby was gone and a scan showing this would help me realise what happened - so you can imagine my shock when i saw the baby and sack still there (but with no HB) :sad1: i think naturally they say there is chance of infection (cant use tampons, have sex bla bla bla) so they wanna check the baby and sack gone and all lining so it doesnt get infected.. the woman who did scan was very shocked to still see baby , expecially reading nots on all the blood and clots but my mum had a MC after me and she said she had a D&C so dont know if it routine? they sent me a letter though babes about my appointment? if you want one then ring up and ask if you should have one or not? xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

emilyrose.x said:


> BellasMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL pops it is :haha: you OH's balls gonna be dragging on the floor by then :rofl:
> 
> Yo Yo Pops :coolio: it has got a ring to it hasnt it ;) hehe :haha:
> :rofl: i know! i need them pumped full of :spermy: not playing for next few days.. (obvo i can O but him -nope, they better quality when they been brewing for a few days :haha: )Click to expand...
> 
> Emily you are very good waiting for your follow up!!
> I have been :sex: all week!!
> Did they tell you why you are having a follow up coz they didn't mention one to me! Is it normal to have one? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Its so hard though :growlmad: :cry: Bellasmummy..that was like salt in the wound.. :rofl: im jokin, at least someone getting some :growlmad: ;) Well they originally booked me in for a scan the day everything happened (lost several huge clots, blood gushing out) for me, i think it was too finalise that the baby was gone and a scan showing this would help me realise what happened - so you can imagine my shock when i saw the baby and sack still there (but with no HB) :sad1: i think naturally they say there is chance of infection (cant use tampons, have sex bla bla bla) so they wanna check the baby and sack gone and all lining so it doesnt get infected.. the woman who did scan was very shocked to still see baby , expecially reading nots on all the blood and clots but my mum had a MC after me and she said she had a D&C so dont know if it routine? they sent me a letter though babes about my appointment? if you want one then ring up and ask if you should have one or not? xxxClick to expand...

Ah probably because of how it happened (baby & sac still there). Did you bleed again tho? I had the ERPC done and surgeon said he was happy with it after so that is prob why I haven't needed a follow up apt. Have you done a HPT, mine was neg after 15 days, ov'd yest so hopefully body back to norm!
Ah I hope you can :sex: very soon!! Not long to wait now!! xx


----------



## BellasMummy

poppy666 said:


> Bella i dont have one either Emz must be special :haha: im gonna dtd tonight if im spotting or not, they say you can get pregnant before your first af so who knows :wacko:

Go for it Poppy! I have everyday this week, I stopped bleeding Monday, so I hope those :spermy::spermy::spermy: swim swim swim!! I think I ov'd yesterday so should I :sex: today too? xx


----------



## poppy666

Just do one extra session for good luck sweetie :happydance:


----------



## BellasMummy

poppy666 said:


> Just do one extra session for good luck sweetie :happydance:

Yes I think I will!! Wooop I really hope the next 2 weeks go quick!! Have you :sex: yet?
xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

BellasMummy said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellasMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL pops it is :haha: you OH's balls gonna be dragging on the floor by then :rofl:
> 
> Yo Yo Pops :coolio: it has got a ring to it hasnt it ;) hehe :haha:
> :rofl: i know! i need them pumped full of :spermy: not playing for next few days.. (obvo i can O but him -nope, they better quality when they been brewing for a few days :haha: )Click to expand...
> 
> Emily you are very good waiting for your follow up!!
> I have been :sex: all week!!
> Did they tell you why you are having a follow up coz they didn't mention one to me! Is it normal to have one? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Its so hard though :growlmad: :cry: Bellasmummy..that was like salt in the wound.. :rofl: im jokin, at least someone getting some :growlmad: ;) Well they originally booked me in for a scan the day everything happened (lost several huge clots, blood gushing out) for me, i think it was too finalise that the baby was gone and a scan showing this would help me realise what happened - so you can imagine my shock when i saw the baby and sack still there (but with no HB) :sad1: i think naturally they say there is chance of infection (cant use tampons, have sex bla bla bla) so they wanna check the baby and sack gone and all lining so it doesnt get infected.. the woman who did scan was very shocked to still see baby , expecially reading nots on all the blood and clots but my mum had a MC after me and she said she had a D&C so dont know if it routine? they sent me a letter though babes about my appointment? if you want one then ring up and ask if you should have one or not? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ah probably because of how it happened (baby & sac still there). Did you bleed again tho? I had the ERPC done and surgeon said he was happy with it after so that is prob why I haven't needed a follow up apt. Have you done a HPT, mine was neg after 15 days, ov'd yest so hopefully body back to norm!
> Ah I hope you can :sex: very soon!! Not long to wait now!! xxClick to expand...

Yea i think it was because of that babes, yea bled for 2 weeks really heavy - changin pad every hour :sad1: and felt a couple of clots 'come out' into the toilet.. i had something really weird last week though.. in the toilet (before were the water was) there was something that come out that was the size of a 20p coin, was really dry, and had bits in in :wacko: i dont have a clue what that was, really scared me because it just appeared from out my vagina :wacko: ever had anything like that? still has me really stubbed :wacko: .. iv not taken a test yet, guna wait for hospital to take one babes.. hehe me too sweety! cant wait!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

emilyrose.x said:


> BellasMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellasMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL pops it is :haha: you OH's balls gonna be dragging on the floor by then :rofl:
> 
> Yo Yo Pops :coolio: it has got a ring to it hasnt it ;) hehe :haha:
> :rofl: i know! i need them pumped full of :spermy: not playing for next few days.. (obvo i can O but him -nope, they better quality when they been brewing for a few days :haha: )Click to expand...
> 
> Emily you are very good waiting for your follow up!!
> I have been :sex: all week!!
> Did they tell you why you are having a follow up coz they didn't mention one to me! Is it normal to have one? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Its so hard though :growlmad: :cry: Bellasmummy..that was like salt in the wound.. :rofl: im jokin, at least someone getting some :growlmad: ;) Well they originally booked me in for a scan the day everything happened (lost several huge clots, blood gushing out) for me, i think it was too finalise that the baby was gone and a scan showing this would help me realise what happened - so you can imagine my shock when i saw the baby and sack still there (but with no HB) :sad1: i think naturally they say there is chance of infection (cant use tampons, have sex bla bla bla) so they wanna check the baby and sack gone and all lining so it doesnt get infected.. the woman who did scan was very shocked to still see baby , expecially reading nots on all the blood and clots but my mum had a MC after me and she said she had a D&C so dont know if it routine? they sent me a letter though babes about my appointment? if you want one then ring up and ask if you should have one or not? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ah probably because of how it happened (baby & sac still there). Did you bleed again tho? I had the ERPC done and surgeon said he was happy with it after so that is prob why I haven't needed a follow up apt. Have you done a HPT, mine was neg after 15 days, ov'd yest so hopefully body back to norm!
> Ah I hope you can :sex: very soon!! Not long to wait now!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea i think it was because of that babes, yea bled for 2 weeks really heavy - changin pad every hour :sad1: and felt a couple of clots 'come out' into the toilet.. i had something really weird last week though.. in the toilet (before were the water was) there was something that come out that was the size of a 20p coin, was really dry, and had bits in in :wacko: i dont have a clue what that was, really scared me because it just appeared from out my vagina :wacko: ever had anything like that? still has me really stubbed :wacko: .. iv not taken a test yet, guna wait for hospital to take one babes.. hehe me too sweety! cant wait!! :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

I have never had anything like that hun....defo ask at hospital tho!!
xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

i dont have a clue what is was :wacko: i can remember getting up to look in toilet to see if i had passed anything and on the toilet ridge thing, there was this reddy coloured 20p sized thing so i got some toilet paper to look and it was really dry and seperated pretty easy, but was held together by like tiny bits of blood (sorry if tmi) im guna bring it up at hospital.. :wacko: 

i did abit of working out last night when i was pregnant and wondered what you ladies thought of this..

1st day of last period - 28th Oct - 3rd Nov
took a few cheap pregnancy test 29th Nov and was all possitive 
2nd dec took a clearblue and said concieved 2-3weeks (meaning i concieved between 11th - 18th November
BUT.. scan on 16 december said i was 6 weeks pregnant.. meaning i was pregnant 4th nov.. so confused so got ask hospital about that aswel..

im confusing mysen lol! what would you lot make of that?? xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

emilyrose.x said:


> i dont have a clue what is was :wacko: i can remember getting up to look in toilet to see if i had passed anything and on the toilet ridge thing, there was this reddy coloured 20p sized thing so i got some toilet paper to look and it was really dry and seperated pretty easy, but was held together by like tiny bits of blood (sorry if tmi) im guna bring it up at hospital.. :wacko:
> 
> i did abit of working out last night when i was pregnant and wondered what you ladies thought of this..
> 
> 1st day of last period - 28th Oct - 3rd Nov
> took a few cheap pregnancy test 29th Nov and was all possitive
> 2nd dec took a clearblue and said concieved 2-3weeks (meaning i concieved between 11th - 18th November
> BUT.. scan on 16 december said i was 6 weeks pregnant.. meaning i was pregnant 4th nov.. so confused so got ask hospital about that aswel..
> 
> im confusing mysen lol! what would you lot make of that?? xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> On the clear blue digital if it says 2-3 it actually means 4-5 as I think they go by conception date, but pregnancy is actually calculated by 1st day of last period xx hope this makes sense! Haha :wacko:


----------



## emilyrose.x

i think i kinder know what you mean lol.. just thought that dating from the scan that means i got pregnant 2 days after i finished my af? strange lol! so i OV'ed CD 8? ooh god :wacko: il ask hospital on 12th lol, confusing myself lol! xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

emilyrose.x said:


> i think i kinder know what you mean lol.. just thought that dating from the scan that means i got pregnant 2 days after i finished my af? strange lol! so i OV'ed CD 8? ooh god :wacko: il ask hospital on 12th lol, confusing myself lol! xxx


I know it is so confusing!! Have you ov'd yet since mc?

xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

couple of days i had ewcm but not looked for it before tbh lol, just thought havin lots of :sex: would do the trick lol.. 2 days ago it was stringy on the toilet paper lol, was 'wet' yesterday but not noticed any today :/ how long does it usually last ? xx


----------



## puppycat

Emily I heard that early scans aren't 100% accurate date wise. That's why the first scan is around 12 weeks, hope that helps? x


----------



## BellasMummy

emilyrose.x said:


> couple of days i had ewcm but not looked for it before tbh lol, just thought havin lots of :sex: would do the trick lol.. 2 days ago it was stringy on the toilet paper lol, was 'wet' yesterday but not noticed any today :/ how long does it usually last ? xx

Mine lasts about 2 days I think, I get ov pains so know when it is happening! Just have to wait now!! FX'd!! xx


----------



## poppy666

Well i got loads of ewcm monday to wednesday and ov pains tuesday then WHAM!!! my body messes up again and i bleed :rofl:


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> Emily I heard that early scans aren't 100% accurate date wise. That's why the first scan is around 12 weeks, hope that helps? x

thanks hun, thats a relief - worried that i was Ov'ing really early and that the baby couldn't stick, thank god it couldnt be because of that xx



BellasMummy said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> couple of days i had ewcm but not looked for it before tbh lol, just thought havin lots of :sex: would do the trick lol.. 2 days ago it was stringy on the toilet paper lol, was 'wet' yesterday but not noticed any today :/ how long does it usually last ? xx
> 
> Mine lasts about 2 days I think, I get ov pains so know when it is happening! Just have to wait now!! FX'd!! xxClick to expand...

Fingers crossed for you babes <3 xx


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi ladies,
Been off for a day and so many pages to catch up on! 
My bleeding got a bit heavier last night and I was in such bad pain. I have been in pain again today but the bleeding has eased a little. I haven't really passed anything, but when I go to the toilet and wipe there are some clots on the tissue. I guess this will go on for a few more days then, but the cramping pain is so strong and has been there all day every few minutes. Have taken paracetamol and ibuprofen as per advice of the EPU, but it hurts so much that I have been in tears!
Don't want to do it anymore! On the plus side hubby is looking after me and serving up a roast chicken dinner!

Hope you are all ok. xx


----------



## puppycat

pinkflamingo said:


> Hi ladies,
> Been off for a day and so many pages to catch up on!
> My bleeding got a bit heavier last night and I was in such bad pain. I have been in pain again today but the bleeding has eased a little. I haven't really passed anything, but when I go to the toilet and wipe there are some clots on the tissue. I guess this will go on for a few more days then, but the cramping pain is so strong and has been there all day every few minutes. Have taken paracetamol and ibuprofen as per advice of the EPU, but it hurts so much that I have been in tears!
> Don't want to do it anymore! On the plus side hubby is looking after me and serving up a roast chicken dinner!
> 
> Hope you are all ok. xx

Sorry you're having so much pain honey, fingers crossed it is over quickly for you :hugs:

Sounds like your DH is looking after you though, bless him. :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

pinkflamingo said:


> Hi ladies,
> Been off for a day and so many pages to catch up on!
> My bleeding got a bit heavier last night and I was in such bad pain. I have been in pain again today but the bleeding has eased a little. I haven't really passed anything, but when I go to the toilet and wipe there are some clots on the tissue. I guess this will go on for a few more days then, but the cramping pain is so strong and has been there all day every few minutes. Have taken paracetamol and ibuprofen as per advice of the EPU, but it hurts so much that I have been in tears!
> Don't want to do it anymore! On the plus side hubby is looking after me and serving up a roast chicken dinner!
> 
> Hope you are all ok. xx

You not got a hot water bottle sweetie? if not try get one from chemist and snuggle up with that should help with the pains :hugs: hope it eases off soon for you x


----------



## emilyrose.x

pinkflamingo said:


> Hi ladies,
> Been off for a day and so many pages to catch up on!
> My bleeding got a bit heavier last night and I was in such bad pain. I have been in pain again today but the bleeding has eased a little. I haven't really passed anything, but when I go to the toilet and wipe there are some clots on the tissue. I guess this will go on for a few more days then, but the cramping pain is so strong and has been there all day every few minutes. Have taken paracetamol and ibuprofen as per advice of the EPU, but it hurts so much that I have been in tears!
> Don't want to do it anymore! On the plus side hubby is looking after me and serving up a roast chicken dinner!
> 
> Hope you are all ok. xx

:hugs: big hugs too you hun :hugs: sorry your feeling like this.. glad you've got hubby to look after you <3 im hoping this wownt go on much longer for you hun xx


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks all. It has eased off somewhat to what it was earlier (although I don't want to tempt fate by writing that!). Poppy, I did try a hot water bottle earlier and strangely it seemed to make it worse. It may have just been coincidence and that it was getting worse anyway, so I just let it be. I think the painkillers help so will keep with them. I just keep telling myself that it won't last forever. 

Thanks for your kind words ladies xx


----------



## poppy666

Glad you got hubby there with you :hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Well i got loads of ewcm monday to wednesday and ov pains tuesday then WHAM!!! my body messes up again and i bleed :rofl:

:haha: Arw' Pops!! :coolio: bless ya! Hope you get everything sorted babes! :hugs: xx


----------



## caleblake

ladies how did you get you blinkie's on your signature xxx


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well i got loads of ewcm monday to wednesday and ov pains tuesday then WHAM!!! my body messes up again and i bleed :rofl:
> 
> :haha: Arw' Pops!! :coolio: bless ya! Hope you get everything sorted babes! :hugs: xxClick to expand...

In 6 months time the lot of us will be moaning about morning sickness not bleeding and ewcm crap :rofl:


----------



## emilyrose.x

gash02 said:


> ladies how did you get you blinkie's on your signature xxx

Which hun? the blue sparky writting in sign? or them tickers other people got? x



poppy666 said:


> In 6 months time the lot of us will be moaning about morning sickness not bleeding and ewcm crap :rofl:

:rofl: i hope so! :happydance: haha that would be awesome if we all got preggers together :huh: :happydance: imagine if we had same due dates? :happydance: ooo im getting excited :happydance: hehe!! xx


----------



## puppycat

gash02 said:


> ladies how did you get you blinkie's on your signature xxx

We had them PM'd from the group creater Hayley. You can ask her to send it to you x


----------



## caleblake

awh I want one will pm her xxx


----------



## caleblake

emilyrose.x said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> ladies how did you get you blinkie's on your signature xxx
> 
> Which hun? the blue sparky writting in sign? or them tickers other people got? x
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> In 6 months time the lot of us will be moaning about morning sickness not bleeding and ewcm crap :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i hope so! :happydance: haha that would be awesome if we all got preggers together :huh: :happydance: imagine if we had same due dates? :happydance: ooo im getting excited :happydance: hehe!! xxClick to expand...

the sparkly one hunny, thanks xxx


----------



## pip7890

suffolksarah said:


> Morning, not a good day pip.
> Woke up this morning in a pool of blood.:cry: I had erpc 2+1 ago and only bleed for the first coupl of days , then spotting untill 3 days ago. have still been testing + on hpt though.
> 
> had mild AF type pains for last couple of days, now this. I dont think its AF as it bright red, and something dropped into the toilet, Clot i presume, i get quite faint to had to lay down. I dont know whether to go to docs, i dont feel feverish or anything, i hope its the last bit out, which could explain the lightly + tests.
> Dont know what to do? :shrug: doc or leave it and see what today brings as no fever or pains?
> Any opinion or similer experiences welcome, felt really scared and sad, as thought i had my body back. i just want this over!!!! xxxx

Poor you. Hope you're feeling a little better now. I've been out all day so missed this post. :hug:



puppycat said:


> I'm thinking about getting my hair done too, I think you feel so much better in yourself when you have a little pampering. Glad you enjoyed Pip.

I'd definitely recommend a little 'me' time *puppycat*. I feel so much more positive today.



suffolksarah said:


> I am feeling much better now thanks, clots have stopped, not so much blood now! hopefully this is the end, read an artical someone posted to me, which basically said its quite normal for a bit of placental to cling on to the wall, which needs fresh blood (reason hpt are still +) body finally realised no baby, so has finally let go, so like a mc over again, so have to count today as cd1:dohh:! but hopefully thats it now!!.
> 
> I rung the hospital where i had erpc, they were great, said keep an eye on it if i soak a pad in half hour, come in, or if i have fever. buts its much better now, was scared this morning though!!! xxx

Just seen the update. Glad to hear it.



poppy666 said:


> Well im just gonna DTD as and when i feel like it inbetween the spotting :haha: Till af arrives then im gonna be armed and dangerous :gun::gun:

I love it! Watch out Mr Poppy!!



gash02 said:


> ladies how did you get you blinkie's on your signature xxx

I can let you have it. I'll PM it to you now.



gash02 said:


> awh I want one will pm her xxx

Has anyone heard from Hayley? She said she was feeling a little down. I'll PM her and see how she is doing.

:hug: to you all.

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

*Message From Hayley Too You All*
_I left lappy at mums and can't get online, only on phone and so slow. Im ok got puppy today. Missing you all so much and will catch up tomorrow xx_

Hayley sent me this message through to post for her on Blackberry, told her we all missing her lots :) she got abit of pms atm and Ov'ed tuesday so should be due in a week bless her :) glad she okay! xx


----------



## pip7890

Thanks*Em*. I'm glad to hear she's alright. I was starting to get worried.

*gash02* - I've just PMed you the signature.

Everyone - I saw this link on a TTC 35+ thread (remember I'm an old biddy!!) and thought it might interest you: https://www.makingbabiesprogram.com/questionnaire/index.php

I'm going to be a little busy over the new few days getting ready for my holiday. Did I tell you I was going on holiday? :rofl: Anyway, I'll try and pop in when I can.

Talking of holidays, I've just got this feeling that when I come back here on 27 January there's going to be some :bfp:s posted. I just feel it in my water!!!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh glad she ok :happydance:

Pip how are you sweetie? x


----------



## puppycat

pip7890 said:


> Talking of holidays, I've just got this feeling that when I come back here on 27 January there's going to be some :bfp:s posted. I just feel it in my water!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Pip x

Lol, you may have mentioned it....!

You won't hear a BFP from me but good luck to the rest of you TTC :baby:


----------



## poppy666

Me neither only flashing you'll get is my :bfn::bfn::bfn: and me dancing around the lounge :haha:


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Pip how are you sweetie? x

I'm actually quite well today *poppy*. I've been in a bitch of a mood right up until mid-afternoon. I think it is just tiredness because I've been really busy the last couple of days, and stress about going on holiday.

On the plus side, I've had no bleeding or spotting for the last 24 hours. I have had sore boobs and pains across my tummy - just to the side and below my belly button. I'm sure it's just things settling down.

I've been panic buying for my holiday so tomorrow I will need to work out what I've bought vs what I need! I also need to give the house a good clean so that my OH's sister (who is coming to stay to provide DS company) doesn't think I'm a slovenly witch! So busy, busy, busy.

I'm hoping to go into work for a few hours on Monday. I need to do this so that I can get it over and done with. I've not been in since 23 December.

How are you?

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

pip7890 said:


> Thanks*Em*. I'm glad to hear she's alright. I was starting to get worried.

 she just sent me the message as i saw your post asking how she was lol! not long till your holiday Pip! glad your feeling better x



poppy666 said:


> Ahhh glad she ok :happydance:

me too :happydance: xx

She posting pictays of puppy tomorrow :D xx


----------



## pip7890

puppycat said:


> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> Talking of holidays, I've just got this feeling that when I come back here on 27 January there's going to be some :bfp:s posted. I just feel it in my water!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Pip x
> 
> Lol, you may have mentioned it....!
> 
> You won't hear a BFP from me but good luck to the rest of you TTC :baby:Click to expand...

I'm definitely not expecting one. I'm just happy to be :sex: again for :sex: sake, rather than babymaking.

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

I'm not trying for one Pip so I will be VERY shocked if I get one. Plus I really don't feel 'in the mood' for :sex: atm - I didn't jump DH last night btw. I was too tired!

I'm still getting aches in my lower back and occasional cramps in my tummy, anyone else having this? I know HCG has gone and I have had my m/c so just confused with this pain :(


----------



## LoolaBear

knock knock can i come in please?

I lost my little angel Sonnie on the 27th Sept 2010 she was born sleeping at 17 weeks. she had alot of problems, stunted growth, hydrocephylis, a chromosonal disorder (tissue was too badly damaged to decypher which strain) her heart had only grown three chambers and her bowels were sat in her chest cavity, so no matter how hard i want her back i know she is safer where she is.

we have been trying again for the past couple of months, taking a kind of break over the next cycle, instead of actively TTC we are just going to be NTNP as we are getting married on the 18th jan! so exciting! hopefully it might help take my mind off things and help me into relaxing more during :sex: as i have been kinda rigid recently.

fingers crossed we all get that :bfp: soon with a nice sticky little bean :dust: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

LoolaBear so sorry to hear about Sonnie ( love her name) loads of :dust::dust::dust: to you too :hugs:


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi LoolaBear,
I am so sorry for your loss. I am going through a mmc at the moment. I was just over 7 weeks when I found out baby had died a week or so earlier. 
The girls here are great and I hope this forum helps you along the journey. Good luck with getting that BFP!


:dust::dust::dust: for us all! xx


----------



## puppycat

Hi LoolaBear

:hugs: so sorry to hear of your loss, you are quite welcome to join us here. Congrats on your wedding, hopefully the weather is kind to you on your special day x


----------



## pip7890

puppycat said:


> I'm still getting aches in my lower back and occasional cramps in my tummy, anyone else having this? I know HCG has gone and I have had my m/c so just confused with this pain :(

Yes, I've been quite achey. I figured it was just everything settling back down.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

LoolaBear said:


> knock knock can i come in please?
> 
> I lost my little angel Sonnie on the 27th Sept 2010 she was born sleeping at 17 weeks. she had alot of problems, stunted growth, hydrocephylis, a chromosonal disorder (tissue was too badly damaged to decypher which strain) her heart had only grown three chambers and her bowels were sat in her chest cavity, so no matter how hard i want her back i know she is safer where she is.
> 
> we have been trying again for the past couple of months, taking a kind of break over the next cycle, instead of actively TTC we are just going to be NTNP as we are getting married on the 18th jan! so exciting! hopefully it might help take my mind off things and help me into relaxing more during :sex: as i have been kinda rigid recently.
> 
> fingers crossed we all get that :bfp: soon with a nice sticky little bean :dust: xxxx

I am so sorry for your loss.

Welcome to our group. We are a friendly bunch and love to see new faces. If you read through our posts you'll see we were a little wild in the beginning but we're steady away now!

Wishing you :dust: for 2011.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Right ladies

I'm loving you and leaving you. Yeah, yeah, no change there then!

I've got a tonne of stuff to do before bedtime.

Night night.

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

LoolaBear said:


> knock knock can i come in please?
> 
> I lost my little angel Sonnie on the 27th Sept 2010 she was born sleeping at 17 weeks. she had alot of problems, stunted growth, hydrocephylis, a chromosonal disorder (tissue was too badly damaged to decypher which strain) her heart had only grown three chambers and her bowels were sat in her chest cavity, so no matter how hard i want her back i know she is safer where she is.
> 
> we have been trying again for the past couple of months, taking a kind of break over the next cycle, instead of actively TTC we are just going to be NTNP as we are getting married on the 18th jan! so exciting! hopefully it might help take my mind off things and help me into relaxing more during :sex: as i have been kinda rigid recently.
> 
> fingers crossed we all get that :bfp: soon with a nice sticky little bean :dust: xxxx

Welcome sweety, i am so sorry for you loss.. big hugs to you <3 we are all here for you and too support eachother! we will all get our BFP's this year :happydance: xxx



pip7890 said:


> Right ladies
> 
> I'm loving you and leaving you. Yeah, yeah, no change there then!
> 
> I've got a tonne of stuff to do before bedtime.
> 
> Night night.
> 
> Pip x


Haha ;) Night Night Pip..xx


----------



## puppycat

I'm off too. Not tired but achey so going to snuggle in clean pj's in my bed :)


----------



## LoolaBear

thanks everyone.
She will always be a special little star in the sky for us.
ive learnt to cope with things and now when i think about Sonnie i smile rather than cry, and everytime i look at her big sister i see a little bit of her as Sonnie was the splitting image of her big sister.

so now a new stage of my life is happening, im going to be a wife! eek scary thought.

the aches and pains ooo i remember them well, im reminded ever 24 days on the dot as since loosing the baby my periods now feel like the contractions did when they first started and i had to endure 22 hours of them!
i hope they settle soon though, not nice having that little constant reminder bugging you when you just want to learn to carry on. xx


----------



## LoolaBear

ooooo i just realised the time. im offski as ive got to be up early in the morning, saturdays i get the lay in sundays i have to get up with the twins thats the deal in our house lol. 
speak to you all tomorrow and thank you for letting me join. xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> I'm off too. Not tired but achey so going to snuggle in clean pj's in my bed :)

night night hun xx



LoolaBear said:


> ooooo i just realised the time. im offski as ive got to be up early in the morning, saturdays i get the lay in sundays i have to get up with the twins thats the deal in our house lol.
> speak to you all tomorrow and thank you for letting me join. xxx

lol! night night hun, look forward to speaking to you soon!
big hugs and baby dust for all the beautiful ladies on here xx

Mwah :flower: xx


----------



## lilrojo

You ladies are all so wonderful on here... did lots of bding last night and will be again tonight... as another smiley face appeared this afternoon.. must of caught it right on! FX that this is the month.. I'm off for one day and there are 6 new pages of posts to read through.. Hope you all are well...


----------



## joey300187

ok ladies here goes.

woke up this morning 2 days late and plucked up the courage to do a test, the result......... BFP!!!!!! am in absolute total shock and over the moon. This baby WILL stick (already had my other half laid beside my belly instructing the baby to do so!! hehe). please send lots of sticky thoughts my way. Wishing you all a BFP very soon! xxxxxxx


----------



## pip7890

Good morning ladies

I realised this morning that the post rate in this group had slowed down. At first I was concerned that this meant that it wasn't helping or interesting you. Then I realised that it probably meant that some of you (including me) were starting to function a little better and therefore didn't need to be permanently attached to BnB. I think that is a good thing, just make sure you don't disappear completely!

Today is going to be a mad one in the pip household. SIL coming down from Scotland this afternoon to care for DS and house in our absence. Lots of cleaning, washing, packing to be done. 

Hope yours is a good one too. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

joey300187 said:


> ok ladies here goes.
> 
> woke up this morning 2 days late and plucked up the courage to do a test, the result......... BFP!!!!!! am in absolute total shock and over the moon. This baby WILL stick (already had my other half laid beside my belly instructing the baby to do so!! hehe). please send lots of sticky thoughts my way. Wishing you all a BFP very soon! xxxxxxx

Yeah Joey! Woo hoo! Our first :bfp:!!!!!

:dust: to you all!

Pip x


----------



## joey300187

thanks sweetie!! hoping you all get your BFP's very soon xxxxx


----------



## WinterSun

Hey all,

Would you mind if I squeezed into here? :) I would ask if you had room for a little one lol but I'm not so little! Grrrrr BMI haha! ;)

I thought I was pregnant up until yesterday morning. I started bleeding a lot of brown and deep red blood so we went along to the hosp for an internal scan. I was 5weeks 5/6 days or so I thought. 

When I had the scan there was nothing there:( I was so confused as we had got positive HPT from the 30th Dec right up to the 4th of Jan (when we did our last one and was still nice and pos!) I had done them at diff times, they were different brands and all "proper" ones, first repsonse etc.. To say we were confused is an understatement really. 

The Dr explained about a "chemical" pregnancy. I had heard the term before but thought we had completely gone past the risk of that, as we were testing positive still long after my period. We are sad about all of all this but mixed in is the relief that our baby did not even get to the heartbeat stage, in some way and I not sure if my words will make sense, but in some way that helps us accept this more. If it had to end, whilst we are gutted beyond belief, this is the kindest way if makes sense. Sorry if that sounds rambled. 

So, we have decided to jump right back into the saddle so to speak! It was explained to me that yesterday, the start of my bleeding would be classed as CD1. That feels weird as it was a very much wanted baby but now it's just a cycle day:( 

I have 2 older children. My youngest is 12! I am 36 and hubby and I very much want a 3rd baby as much as we wanted our first many moons ago! :)

So now I have ordered lots of Preg tests again! BUT I am going to be very wary about testing and the Dr had said they will help put my mind at rest next time with blood tests done at a early stage for me. I think I will be to scared to rely on HPT's alone, but that fear may pass as I become a POAS addict again! lol!

That's my story! Nice to meet you all! Sorry for the ramble and I look forward very much to chatting with you all and cheering you on in your journey :) 

Hugs xx


----------



## pip7890

Welcome WinterSun. 

I am sorry for your loss. No matter what stage of pregnancy you got to, the loss of a baby is also the loss of future dreams and hopes. 

You'll see that Joey has just got her :bfp: and based on how much some of our ladies are :sex: I'm sure it won't be the first!


I'm 40 and my son is 14 and sometimes I think I must be mad starting all over again. My OH wants 5 but he can take a running jump! 

Good luck and lots of :dust:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Wooooo congrats Joey. It's always good to hear BFP's. Don't forget to keep us updated tho.
Hi Winter Sun, sorry for your loss honey. There are lots of ladies here who have only just lost their precious beans. I'm on CD9 today. I hope you are ok x
Pip I think we're all starting to get stronger, each new day helps and I think we all now know if we need to talk there's always someone ready to listen x


----------



## poppy666

joey300187 said:


> ok ladies here goes.
> 
> woke up this morning 2 days late and plucked up the courage to do a test, the result......... BFP!!!!!! am in absolute total shock and over the moon. This baby WILL stick (already had my other half laid beside my belly instructing the baby to do so!! hehe). please send lots of sticky thoughts my way. Wishing you all a BFP very soon! xxxxxxx

Thats fantastic news sweetie fx for sticky bean :dust::dust::dust: Can i ask how long it took for your af to return before ttc? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Welcome aboard WinterSun. so sorry for your loss :hugs: all the ladies are lovely on here so if you need any advice or help with anything im sure someone will be online cos they all bnb addicts :haha:


----------



## joey300187

thanks hun ;). we stopped trying since our last mc which was july as we were having lots of test done, this was our first month back ttc. but previously i waited until first af after mc's which for me was the same as my normal cycles (29 days) but i have heard it can range between 2-6 weeks. hoping to see lots more BFP's on here soon xxx


----------



## poppy666

As for me today my stomach is killing me just taken some painkillers... wasnt bleeding after my bath last night so me and OH tried a bit but got disturb :growlmad: woke up this morning bleeding again n in pain arghhhh x


----------



## joey300187

is that still from your mc? bless you hope it stops soon for you. i found it such and awful reminder. Hoping 2011 is a whole different story for you xxxx


----------



## WinterSun

Thankyou all so much for the lovely welcome! 

Congrats Joey on your BFP! What fantastic news to walk into the thread to!!


----------



## poppy666

joey300187 said:


> is that still from your mc? bless you hope it stops soon for you. i found it such and awful reminder. Hoping 2011 is a whole different story for you xxxx

Awww thanks yes i mc on 22nd Dec been spotting constantly up until Wednesday now its like a light period with small clots, but this cramping is painful today x


----------



## pip7890

I'm so excited because of Joey's news. It really gives us all hope. 

Poor poppy. That's no good. Wish there was something I could suggest to speed things up. Have you been active? Any chance of a long walk to get things moving? How about a little solo action to get your bits contracting? What about homeopathy? Will arnica (was thinking arsenic but that's too drastic) help? Agnus castus (forgive spelling)?

Posting from phone so don't know if there's been a thread on speeding things up but might be worth a look. 

:hug: to you my friend. 

Pip x

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Pip Pip away!


----------



## joey300187

poppy666 said:


> joey300187 said:
> 
> 
> is that still from your mc? bless you hope it stops soon for you. i found it such and awful reminder. Hoping 2011 is a whole different story for you xxxx
> 
> Awww thanks yes i mc on 22nd Dec been spotting constantly up until Wednesday now its like a light period with small clots, but this cramping is painful today xClick to expand...

Do you have a wheatie bag/ hot water bottle worked wonders for me plus that ibuprofen extra i think its called is the quick working one and really helped to knock pain out. hoping it eases soon sweetie xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Pip ive tried DTD last night, 

How about a little solo action to get your bits contracting ( like how you worded that) :haha: but yep done. What would Agnus castus do? xx


----------



## puppycat

I know it seems like bad news to be bleeding more after DTD but DH and I actually did the deed last Saturday which started my m/c bleed and at least now it's over and done with. I say get on it again to make sure it's all out ;-)
Nice to see you ladies up early on a Sunday. Got the step son here today so it's a bit hectic, on my phone too so bear with me! x


----------



## pip7890

I agree with puppycat. Get a towel down and get on down!

I think agnus castus contracts the uterus but I'm not 100% sure. I've not got time to google as I meant to be playing housework fairy, but I'll have a look later and come back to you. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Pip, well OH works away till Thurseday but he said he may be home Tuesday evening so will get down to it then lol x


----------



## LoolaBear

good morning everyone.
how are we all this morning? 
suprisingly im feeling good and upbeat about the month ahead (could have somethingto do with the wedding lol) but my PMA is high so hopefully it will stick around. xx


----------



## puppycat

Hi Loola
Glad you're feeling positive. It definitely makes things easier and I think you can deal with things a lot better if you're feeling upbeat.
I haven't really slept well the last few nights so i'm absolutely shattered. Just cooking Sunday lunch with a 7yr old boy running around as well as my daughter demanding my attention. It's going to be a long day this end! x


----------



## BellasMummy

joey300187 said:


> ok ladies here goes.
> 
> woke up this morning 2 days late and plucked up the courage to do a test, the result......... BFP!!!!!! am in absolute total shock and over the moon. This baby WILL stick (already had my other half laid beside my belly instructing the baby to do so!! hehe). please send lots of sticky thoughts my way. Wishing you all a BFP very soon! xxxxxxx

Congrats!! Yay our first :bfp: so exciting!!

I am only 2DPO and already VERY impatient!!

xx


----------



## poppy666

LoolaBear said:


> good morning everyone.
> how are we all this morning?
> suprisingly im feeling good and upbeat about the month ahead (could have somethingto do with the wedding lol) but my PMA is high so hopefully it will stick around. xx

LoolaBear just replied on Soy thread, i also concieved naturally 9mths ago had a healthy boy but took the Soy last cycle n mc at 9wks x


----------



## emilyrose.x

joey300187 said:


> ok ladies here goes.
> 
> woke up this morning 2 days late and plucked up the courage to do a test, the result......... BFP!!!!!! am in absolute total shock and over the moon. This baby WILL stick (already had my other half laid beside my belly instructing the baby to do so!! hehe). please send lots of sticky thoughts my way. Wishing you all a BFP very soon! xxxxxxx

OMG OMG OMG OMG CONGRATS BABES!! :happydance: :happydance: !!!
Sending you MASSIVE sticky thought babs!! :dance: yaaay so happy for you babes!! :bfp: :bfp: :dance: big hugs and loving ;) <3 xxx



WinterSun said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Would you mind if I squeezed into here? :) I would ask if you had room for a little one lol but I'm not so little! Grrrrr BMI haha! ;)
> 
> I thought I was pregnant up until yesterday morning. I started bleeding a lot of brown and deep red blood so we went along to the hosp for an internal scan. I was 5weeks 5/6 days or so I thought.
> 
> When I had the scan there was nothing there:( I was so confused as we had got positive HPT from the 30th Dec right up to the 4th of Jan (when we did our last one and was still nice and pos!) I had done them at diff times, they were different brands and all "proper" ones, first repsonse etc.. To say we were confused is an understatement really.
> 
> The Dr explained about a "chemical" pregnancy. I had heard the term before but thought we had completely gone past the risk of that, as we were testing positive still long after my period. We are sad about all of all this but mixed in is the relief that our baby did not even get to the heartbeat stage, in some way and I not sure if my words will make sense, but in some way that helps us accept this more. If it had to end, whilst we are gutted beyond belief, this is the kindest way if makes sense. Sorry if that sounds rambled.
> 
> So, we have decided to jump right back into the saddle so to speak! It was explained to me that yesterday, the start of my bleeding would be classed as CD1. That feels weird as it was a very much wanted baby but now it's just a cycle day:(
> 
> I have 2 older children. My youngest is 12! I am 36 and hubby and I very much want a 3rd baby as much as we wanted our first many moons ago! :)
> 
> So now I have ordered lots of Preg tests again! BUT I am going to be very wary about testing and the Dr had said they will help put my mind at rest next time with blood tests done at a early stage for me. I think I will be to scared to rely on HPT's alone, but that fear may pass as I become a POAS addict again! lol!
> 
> That's my story! Nice to meet you all! Sorry for the ramble and I look forward very much to chatting with you all and cheering you on in your journey :)
> 
> Hugs xx

Sorry what you've been through hun, ladies on here are fab and we will all help support you during this :hugs: BFP's for us all this year xx

Hope everyone okay today? :) xx


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all i've been away for a few days and its taken me the morning to catch up on what has been happening. Congratulations Joey on your BFP. I feel like i'm about to ovulate - i'm not temping or doing opk until i get my 1st AF but I have that feeling. So itl be plenty of:sex: over the next few days!


----------



## WinterSun

Urgh, I keep peeking at the first tri forum, it feels like it's an elite club that I have been kicked out of! They are all lovely there and would never make anyone feel that way intentionally it's just how I'm allowing myself to feel. I was part of the "gang" a couple of days ago and now I don't "belong"... Does that make sense to anyone else? Xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

WinterSun said:


> Urgh, I keep peeking at the first tri forum, it feels like it's an elite club that I have been kicked out of! They are all lovely there and would never make anyone feel that way intentionally it's just how I'm allowing myself to feel. I was part of the "gang" a couple of days ago and now I don't "belong"... Does that make sense to anyone else? Xx

Dont think that like hun, i know what you mean but we are all awesome :coolio: so you shouldnt have any problems fitting in here :coolio: xx


----------



## puppycat

I pop into first tri occasionally, I do feel a bit like a naughty child if I comment but nobody judges in there, it's great.
You'll be in there for real again before you know it hun x


----------



## LoolaBear

i go all over the place :haha: i cant help myself but be nosey!
you will be back in there before long hun and can be apart of the club again. xx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh dont worry wintersun your part of the 2011 shaggy gang now :haha:


----------



## WinterSun

Awww you girls are sooo lovely. I'm just being daft really. Hmmm think I may treat myself to extra roast spuds today! Whoop such a rebel ;) x


----------



## puppycat

My weakness is Roast parsnip mmmmm


----------



## poppy666

Mines yorkshire puddings yummy lol x


----------



## emilyrose.x

mines mash potatoes hehe :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Creamy cheese mash with salad cream :happydance: ok im hungry now blame wintersun x


----------



## emilyrose.x

haha yes yes! nom nom nom :D xxx


----------



## puppycat

So when are you planning to test ladies?


----------



## emilyrose.x

But are better with gravey and viniger (cant spell lol) xx


----------



## joey300187

mines the whole of a roast dinner lol. love everything ;) except sprouts!! lol xx


----------



## pip7890

WinterSun said:


> Urgh, I keep peeking at the first tri forum, it feels like it's an elite club that I have been kicked out of! They are all lovely there and would never make anyone feel that way intentionally it's just how I'm allowing myself to feel. I was part of the "gang" a couple of days ago and now I don't "belong"... Does that make sense to anyone else? Xx

Absolutely. I'm cheeky though. I keep popping back in to say hello!

Anyway, you're in our gang now!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Any and all food is my favourite!

Lots of moaning and groaning coming from my bits today. Sore boobs yesterday. I have absolutely no idea what's going on with my body at present. 

Who's expecting AF next? Assuming a 28 day cycle I'm not due for another couple of weeks, although per FF I'm not due until middle of Feb!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

I wouldn't expect AF until 28th Jan but I have no idea what my body will do this cycle.

Just off to POAS (OPK) x


----------



## poppy666

I generally have a 28 day cycle ( odd occassion 30 days) so if my body kicks back in my af be due 18th x


----------



## puppycat

OPK still completely blank besides Control :(


----------



## pip7890

Think I will wait for AF and then maybe get your advice re POAS and OPKs. I suppose it would be helpful to know what my body is doing.

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

before MC my cycles were every 28th of each month (30 day cycle?) i hope my body gets back into a cycle, i always have a af start in the morning, the night before i wake up a few times, hot and cant sleep, this is how i know when im going to start.. i dont have a clue when my next af is due - guessing as MC was on 18th Dec i add 30 days and thats how i should work it out? meaning 17th Jan should be my af due date? hmm i duno lol! xx


----------



## LoolaBear

well im on the second day of my period today so got at least another 23 days before testing :haha: dont know how long my cycles are anymore as last month i was a day late and this month i was two days late. so going by that im a 24-25 day cycle at the moment but who knows it could be longer this time.
i dont mind not thinking about it too much this month so i guess i will just have to wait and see. xx


----------



## puppycat

I just want to know if I am correctly associating Ov pain with Ov, if so I'll just go by that instead of POAS all the time. I have never charted Ov so it's all new to me.

I want to see what my body is doing first, no point trying to catch eggy if I'm not Oving properly :no:


----------



## LoolaBear

emilyrose.x said:


> before MC my cycles were every 28th of each month (30 day cycle?) i hope my body gets back into a cycle, i always have a af start in the morning, the night before i wake up a few times, hot and cant sleep, this is how i know when im going to start.. i dont have a clue when my next af is due - guessing as MC was on 18th Dec i add 30 days and thats how i should work it out? meaning 17th Jan should be my af due date? hmm i duno lol! xx

after loosing sonnie i had a regular cycle length plus one week til my next af. and i read in the TTCAL forum that this was quite common with alot of ladies who had had a MC. so add a week on top of your usual cycle and this is roughly when af should start. xx


----------



## poppy666

I cant wait for my af :happydance: going to chart and use OPKs just to make sure i do ovulate x


----------



## HayleyJJ

pinkflamingo said:


> Hi ladies,
> Been off for a day and so many pages to catch up on!
> My bleeding got a bit heavier last night and I was in such bad pain. I have been in pain again today but the bleeding has eased a little. I haven't really passed anything, but when I go to the toilet and wipe there are some clots on the tissue. I guess this will go on for a few more days then, but the cramping pain is so strong and has been there all day every few minutes. Have taken paracetamol and ibuprofen as per advice of the EPU, but it hurts so much that I have been in tears!
> Don't want to do it anymore! On the plus side hubby is looking after me and serving up a roast chicken dinner!
> 
> Hope you are all ok. xx

I cannot believe how much i had to catch up on arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh:happydance:



puppycat said:


> I'm not trying for one Pip so I will be VERY shocked if I get one. Plus I really don't feel 'in the mood' for :sex: atm - I didn't jump DH last night btw. I was too tired!
> 
> I'm still getting aches in my lower back and occasional cramps in my tummy, anyone else having this? I know HCG has gone and I have had my m/c so just confused with this pain :(

yes all the time started to die off a bot now u feeling better?



LoolaBear said:


> knock knock can i come in please?
> 
> I lost my little angel Sonnie on the 27th Sept 2010 she was born sleeping at 17 weeks. she had alot of problems, stunted growth, hydrocephylis, a chromosonal disorder (tissue was too badly damaged to decypher which strain) her heart had only grown three chambers and her bowels were sat in her chest cavity, so no matter how hard i want her back i know she is safer where she is.
> 
> we have been trying again for the past couple of months, taking a kind of break over the next cycle, instead of actively TTC we are just going to be NTNP as we are getting married on the 18th jan! so exciting! hopefully it might help take my mind off things and help me into relaxing more during :sex: as i have been kinda rigid recently.
> 
> fingers crossed we all get that :bfp: soon with a nice sticky little bean :dust: xxxx

welcome darling love you loads rach xx



lilrojo said:


> You ladies are all so wonderful on here... did lots of bding last night and will be again tonight... as another smiley face appeared this afternoon.. must of caught it right on! FX that this is the month.. I'm off for one day and there are 6 new pages of posts to read through.. Hope you all are well...

congrats on the smil;eys we love thoses xx



pip7890 said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> I realised this morning that the post rate in this group had slowed down. At first I was concerned that this meant that it wasn't helping or interesting you. Then I realised that it probably meant that some of you (including me) were starting to function a little better and therefore didn't need to be permanently attached to BnB. I think that is a good thing, just make sure you don't disappear completely!
> 
> Today is going to be a mad one in the pip household. SIL coming down from Scotland this afternoon to care for DS and house in our absence. Lots of cleaning, washing, packing to be done.
> 
> Hope yours is a good one too.
> 
> Pip x

hey pip thank you for looking after our special page and introducing all the newbies xxxxxx



WinterSun said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Would you mind if I squeezed into here? :) I would ask if you had room for a little one lol but I'm not so little! Grrrrr BMI haha! ;)
> 
> I thought I was pregnant up until yesterday morning. I started bleeding a lot of brown and deep red blood so we went along to the hosp for an internal scan. I was 5weeks 5/6 days or so I thought.
> 
> When I had the scan there was nothing there:( I was so confused as we had got positive HPT from the 30th Dec right up to the 4th of Jan (when we did our last one and was still nice and pos!) I had done them at diff times, they were different brands and all "proper" ones, first repsonse etc.. To say we were confused is an understatement really.
> 
> The Dr explained about a "chemical" pregnancy. I had heard the term before but thought we had completely gone past the risk of that, as we were testing positive still long after my period. We are sad about all of all this but mixed in is the relief that our baby did not even get to the heartbeat stage, in some way and I not sure if my words will make sense, but in some way that helps us accept this more. If it had to end, whilst we are gutted beyond belief, this is the kindest way if makes sense. Sorry if that sounds rambled.
> 
> So, we have decided to jump right back into the saddle so to speak! It was explained to me that yesterday, the start of my bleeding would be classed as CD1. That feels weird as it was a very much wanted baby but now it's just a cycle day:(
> 
> I have 2 older children. My youngest is 12! I am 36 and hubby and I very much want a 3rd baby as much as we wanted our first many moons ago! :)
> 
> So now I have ordered lots of Preg tests again! BUT I am going to be very wary about testing and the Dr had said they will help put my mind at rest next time with blood tests done at a early stage for me. I think I will be to scared to rely on HPT's alone, but that fear may pass as I become a POAS addict again! lol!
> 
> That's my story! Nice to meet you all! Sorry for the ramble and I look forward very much to chatting with you all and cheering you on in your journey :)
> 
> Hugs xx


welcome darling xxx:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:



poppy666 said:


> I cant wait for my af :happydance: going to chart and use OPKs just to make sure i do ovulate x

i cannot wait formine either mind you got bleeding gums which is odd at 7dpo xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

LoolaBear said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> before MC my cycles were every 28th of each month (30 day cycle?) i hope my body gets back into a cycle, i always have a af start in the morning, the night before i wake up a few times, hot and cant sleep, this is how i know when im going to start.. i dont have a clue when my next af is due - guessing as MC was on 18th Dec i add 30 days and thats how i should work it out? meaning 17th Jan should be my af due date? hmm i duno lol! xx
> 
> after loosing sonnie i had a regular cycle length plus one week til my next af. and i read in the TTCAL forum that this was quite common with alot of ladies who had had a MC. so add a week on top of your usual cycle and this is roughly when af should start. xxClick to expand...

so i add 7 days onto 17th jan? or 7 days ontop of 28th of each month :wacko: if its adding 7 days onto 17th then should be due 24th Jan :) thanks hun xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

hello you beautiful ladies sorry been off left lappy at mummys last night oh loved it xxx

im feeling much better today and its my BIRTHHHHHHHDAY the first of the caps i believe im 28 whoooop

got a puppy yesterday a 13wk german shepard called murphy omg he is adorable will post pics later on.

welcome to all you new ladies hope you enjoy our group were a fab bunch:dust::dust::dust:

congratulation to out first :bfp: of the group well done babes lots of stickyness your way xx

i missed you allll so :cake::cake::cake: anyone???


----------



## poppy666

Oooooooooooooooo hayley have you been ttc this month? bleeding gums :wacko:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Happy Birthday Beautiful!!!! :cake: 

hehe il have some ;) xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all gratz on the bfp!
A lil update on mee iv been opking and Finally got a slight pos, I knwo they say if its not as dark its neg but its the darkest iv have got this cycle so I think im 28days cycle n il ovulate 2mro luckly iv been bding Thus, fri and this morning so got it covered and been on folic acid since CD1... So il be in the TWW, soon, Ive had tons of cm, (tmi) put it this way this morning it was like a slide!!!! sorri! xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

laura_2010 said:


> Hi all gratz on the bfp!
> A lil update on mee iv been opking and Finally got a slight pos, I knwo they say if its not as dark its neg but its the darkest iv have got this cycle so I think im 28days cycle n il ovulate 2mro luckly iv been bding Thus, fri and this morning so got it covered and been on folic acid since CD1... So il be in the TWW, soon, Ive had tons of cm, (tmi) put it this way this morning it was like a slide!!!! sorri! xxx

whooop :happydance: :dance: lmao..like a slide haha!!! :rofl: xx
Fingers crossed for you!! xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hehethats the only way I cud describe it im sure theres others, But tons of cm!!!! Thats good!:winkwink:


----------



## emilyrose.x

:thumbup: :haha: bless ya! happy for ya! 
cant wait to start trying again - before we was NTNP and it just happened (even though we didnt have sex that much that month) was so supprised and happy! but now i know to look out for ewcm im hoping it will happen very very soon!! :dance: x


----------



## poppy666

laura_2010 said:


> Hi all gratz on the bfp!
> A lil update on mee iv been opking and Finally got a slight pos, I knwo they say if its not as dark its neg but its the darkest iv have got this cycle so I think im 28days cycle n il ovulate 2mro luckly iv been bding Thus, fri and this morning so got it covered and been on folic acid since CD1... So il be in the TWW, soon, Ive had tons of cm, (tmi) put it this way this morning it was like a slide!!!! sorri! xxx

Like a slide :haha: my OH thought he was entering a swamp on Tuesday as i had that much :rofl::rofl:

Welcome aboard and so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks, Yes im sure it will! This is my first cycle after mmc in nov I got my AF 27th dec.. x


----------



## pip7890

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Hayley
Happy Birthday to you!

I'll have some of that cake!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Ok ladies a question bit tmi tho... has anyone whilst bleeding being able to smell something off the blood? my spotting i had for 10 days didnt smell, but this new bright red does :wacko: maybe im noticing it more because i dont usually wear pads i use Tampons or does it sound like an infection :shrug:


----------



## charby

Hi ladies

I'd like to join please.

I am 34 years old, mum to a gorgeous 4 year old daughter. Sadly lost my 2nd pregnancy on 14th December 2010. Actively ttc now so hoping and praying for a bfp really soon.

Fingers crossed for BFP's all round ladies, 2011 is our year!!! x


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Like a slide :haha: my OH thought he was entering a swamp on Tuesday as i had that much :rofl::rofl:

LMAO :rofl: my OH has seen it before he knew that it ment you were Ov'ing and was like "erm babe..WTF is this?" :wacko: :rofl:



poppy666 said:


> Ok ladies a question bit tmi tho... has anyone whilst bleeding being able to smell something off the blood? my spotting i had for 10 days didnt smell, but this new bright red does :wacko: maybe im noticing it more because i dont usually wear pads i use Tampons or does it sound like an infection :shrug:

When i only was changin my pad once a day i noticed a bad smell but its because of the old blood that was on the pad earlier in the day.. i usually wear tampons too babe and think it does become more noticable.. is the new blood smelling? like as soon as it comes away? xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

charby said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'd like to join please.
> 
> I am 34 years old, mum to a gorgeous 4 year old daughter. Sadly lost my 2nd pregnancy on 14th December 2010. Actively ttc now so hoping and praying for a bfp really soon.
> 
> Fingers crossed for BFP's all round ladies, 2011 is our year!!! x

Sorry for your loss hun, welcome! :hugs:
We WILL be gettinf our BFP's this year <3 all the ladies on here are amazing, so supportive :thumbup: xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

poppy666 said:


> Oooooooooooooooo hayley have you been ttc this month? bleeding gums :wacko:


yes babes but im only 6dpo i think


----------



## HayleyJJ

poppy666 said:


> Ok ladies a question bit tmi tho... has anyone whilst bleeding being able to smell something off the blood? my spotting i had for 10 days didnt smell, but this new bright red does :wacko: maybe im noticing it more because i dont usually wear pads i use Tampons or does it sound like an infection :shrug:

yes hun u need to see a doc smelly blood is infection ive had it b4 xxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi hun,
Lots of :dust: to you.x


----------



## laura_2010

hehe have u seen this.... :holly: lol.. on the smilies :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Only time i had bleeding gums is when i was pregnant, maybe hormones :shrug: Happy birthday :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

laura_2010 said:


> hehe have u seen this.... :holly: lol.. on the smilies :happydance:

Yep thats Emz bbs she likes flashing them on laptop :haha:


----------



## poppy666

HayleyJJ said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies a question bit tmi tho... has anyone whilst bleeding being able to smell something off the blood? my spotting i had for 10 days didnt smell, but this new bright red does :wacko: maybe im noticing it more because i dont usually wear pads i use Tampons or does it sound like an infection :shrug:
> 
> yes hun u need to see a doc smelly blood is infection ive had it b4 xxxxClick to expand...

Great thats all i need on top of everything :growlmad: its like an irony/metallic smell x


----------



## laura_2010

LOL luv it!


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> laura_2010 said:
> 
> 
> hehe have u seen this.... :holly: lol.. on the smilies :happydance:
> 
> Yep thats Emz bbs she likes flashing them on laptop :haha:Click to expand...

Lmao Popz :coolio: bounce bounce ;) :rofl: xxx



poppy666 said:


> Great thats all i need on top of everything :growlmad: its like an irony/metallic smell x

hmm im not sure babes, i had changed my pad in morning and then was on toilet ready to change my OH asked if i had trumped :blush: i was like "no, my pad smells dunt it? :haha:" sorry if tmi but smelt like a sewer *gross!!* but rang hospital and said it will just be old blood that was on the pad.. you booked an appointment to be seen babes? xx


----------



## laura_2010

Lol I luv smillies, Thats agud one id like to design my own! x


----------



## HayleyJJ

poppy666 said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies a question bit tmi tho... has anyone whilst bleeding being able to smell something off the blood? my spotting i had for 10 days didnt smell, but this new bright red does :wacko: maybe im noticing it more because i dont usually wear pads i use Tampons or does it sound like an infection :shrug:
> 
> yes hun u need to see a doc smelly blood is infection ive had it b4 xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Great thats all i need on top of everything :growlmad: its like an irony/metallic smell xClick to expand...

if in doubt check it out hun x


----------



## poppy666

No appointment Emz :shrug: hayley i will ring tomorrow see what they say xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

okay sweety, keep me updated, fingers crossed that everything will be fine xx


----------



## poppy666

Its a BLOODY nightmare :haha: yep will update x


----------



## lilrojo

joey300187 said:


> ok ladies here goes.
> 
> woke up this morning 2 days late and plucked up the courage to do a test, the result......... BFP!!!!!! am in absolute total shock and over the moon. This baby WILL stick (already had my other half laid beside my belly instructing the baby to do so!! hehe). please send lots of sticky thoughts my way. Wishing you all a BFP very soon! xxxxxxx

Congrats!!! Fxed for you and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

HayleyJJ said:


> hello you beautiful ladies sorry been off left lappy at mummys last night oh loved it xxx
> 
> im feeling much better today and its my BIRTHHHHHHHDAY the first of the caps i believe im 28 whoooop
> 
> got a puppy yesterday a 13wk german shepard called murphy omg he is adorable will post pics later on.
> 
> welcome to all you new ladies hope you enjoy our group were a fab bunch:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> congratulation to out first :bfp: of the group well done babes lots of stickyness your way xx
> 
> i missed you allll so :cake::cake::cake: anyone???

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a fabulous day


----------



## puppycat

Happy Birthday hun! I'll have some cake please :)
I had that hun. Everyone knows what their regular AF smells like right? But m/c smelt different. I didn't want to post about it at the time because I thought you'd all think I was crazy. Lol x


----------



## Deethehippy

poppy666 said:


> Its a BLOODY nightmare :haha: yep will update x

My bleeding had pretty much gone now, just a spot ot two of brown but mine has been stinking too! I have to throw the used towels in the downstairs bin (we have a bin in our bathroom too) in fear of them stinking the room out (TMI)
It must be the old blood i expect as i wash twice a day (1 bath, 1 wash)
Best to get checked though if you are concerned. :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

I will, if it was brown id not be too concerned but this is fresh blood ive been losing since Wednesday i think x


----------



## HayleyJJ

did you stop then start again?


----------



## poppy666

After procedure i bled for a day then spotted brown blood every day till last weekend ( 10 days) then had 2 days with no bleeding, Monday i had loads of ewcm mixed with a tinge of red/pink blood which carried on till ewcm disappeared on Wednesday... Thurseday i started to lightly bleed fresh blood and still am x


----------



## HayleyJJ

did they give u anit biotics to take after procedure? seems like not all was taken away babes as u have started bleeding again

have u done a preg test?

could it be af


----------



## poppy666

No they not given me anything.

test very very faint line still. As far as af is concerned i thought it was but someone said you have to have at least 20 days of no bleeding before af :shrug: does that mean spotting either 'dunno' confused lol x


----------



## laura_2010

If this helps after my d and c I had some cramping and cm with borwny red I went docs and they gave me weeks antibotics incase there was an infection, but she did say if it smells bad that can mean infection.. Go to the docs and tell them what your having, it may not be an infection I had but it went.. xx :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

laura_2010 said:


> If this helps after my d and c I had some cramping and cm with borwny red I went docs and they gave me weeks antibotics incase there was an infection, but she did say if it smells bad that can mean infection.. Go to the docs and tell them what your having, it may not be an infection I had but it went.. xx :thumbup:

Hi laura2010, I see you had a mc in november, i also did at 12 weeks on the 21st... are you currently ttc.. I believe I am 1dpo.. what about you?


----------



## poppy666

Im thinking its either an infection or my af cos i only spotted after erpc then this fresh bleed on cd16 :dohh: sure epu will know when i ring tomorrow x


----------



## laura_2010

Hi, I had d and c 30th dec and got my AF 27th dec I got a nearly pos opk today gonna do one later, I thought id ovualte 2mro, as my opk yesterday were deffo neg only today have they got darker, xxx


----------



## lilrojo

laura_2010 said:


> Hi, I had d and c 30th dec and got my AF 27th dec I got a nearly pos opk today gonna do one later, I thought id ovualte 2mro, as my opk yesterday were deffo neg only today have they got darker, xxx

How long are your cycles normally.. mine used to be 29 days, and this last one was 30.. so only one day later than normal... got my first pos on the 7th and second pos yesterday.. my af returned on the 21st.. I feel lucky as to the fact that I didnt need a d/c, everything was natural, I think maybe that helped my body return to normal faster.. I dont know.. Fxed for your pos opk!


----------



## laura_2010

I they used to be 28days then I had 1 messed up cycle that took me to 36 days then I got preg.. so i duuno if it was 28days Id ovualte tomorrow.. il let ya no later bout opk tonight.. x:flower:


----------



## puppycat

It's great just lurking and reading where everybody is in their cycle.
We'll all know more by the end of this month but god the waiting is killing me! x


----------



## laura_2010

Sure is hehe! :thumbup:


----------



## BellasMummy

HayleyJJ said:


> hello you beautiful ladies sorry been off left lappy at mummys last night oh loved it xxx
> 
> im feeling much better today and its my BIRTHHHHHHHDAY the first of the caps i believe im 28 whoooop
> 
> got a puppy yesterday a 13wk german shepard called murphy omg he is adorable will post pics later on.
> 
> welcome to all you new ladies hope you enjoy our group were a fab bunch:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> congratulation to out first :bfp: of the group well done babes lots of stickyness your way xx
> 
> i missed you allll so :cake::cake::cake: anyone???

Happy Birthday Huni!!!!
Hope you have had a lovely day! xxxx
:dust::dust:


----------



## BellasMummy

puppycat said:


> It's great just lurking and reading where everybody is in their cycle.
> We'll all know more by the end of this month but god the waiting is killing me! x

I totally know what you mean! This waiting is killing me too!!
xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

poppy666 said:


> No they not given me anything.
> 
> test very very faint line still. As far as af is concerned i thought it was but someone said you have to have at least 20 days of no bleeding before af :shrug: does that mean spotting either 'dunno' confused lol x


ring gyne ward where u had procedure hun u should have a neg test by now i think there still tissue there babes xxx they can scan and see for you xx


----------



## caleblake

By lord you ladies can talk :rofl:

I can only usually log on at nights when my LO is sleeping as i cant find the time during the day and Its taken me about 30 mins to read everything ' Hope I remeber it all now :haha:

Pip- just wanted to say thanks for the siggie link as you can see it worked :thumbup:
I hope you have a lovely holiday :happydance:

Loolabear- welcome and sorry to hear about sonnie, how sad :sad1: good luck and congratulations on the wedding you must be soooooooo excited

Joey300187- :yipee: :wohoo: Huge congratulations on your :bfp: Im praying for a sticky bean this time :yipee: :wohoo:

Wintersun- sorry for your loss it was a chemical pregnancy I had too got my :bfp: on the 23rd dec and started to bleed on the 29th december :hugs:

Poppy- :hugs: sorry to hear your still bleeding and in pain :sad1: I hope its not an infection and you get seen asap

Puppycat Im on cd12 and still getting blank opks too, I normally get a very faint line from 9 dpo but not even a hint of one 

Hayleyjj- HAPPY BITHDAY- I LOVE THE CAKE!!!

Charby- welcome hunny and sorry for your loss.

Hey to everyone else and sorry for anything Ive missed phew!! xxx


----------



## poppy666

OMG Im sooooooooooooooooooooo stressed... been trying to get LO in his own cot and oppose to lying with him in my bed till he falls asleep, so tonight i put him in his own cot at 7.30 and left him cry but checking him every 5-10 minutes its taken him till now to fall asleep but he sobbing in his sleep so i feel cruel :cry:


----------



## lilrojo

Just curious if any of you ladies might know the answer to this.. I just tested again and another pos. opk.. I know I should just be done testing but had some left over so did another one and its pos.. is that normal to have 3 days of pos.. any advice would be great.. and since its pos how do i know if have ov or if i still will be?


----------



## HayleyJJ

poppy666 said:


> Im thinking its either an infection or my af cos i only spotted after erpc then this fresh bleed on cd16 :dohh: sure epu will know when i ring tomorrow x

babes dont wanna stree you but bnb members tolod me i wont get af till neg test xx:hugs:

im here if u wanna chat x


----------



## BellasMummy

lilrojo said:


> Just curious if any of you ladies might know the answer to this.. I just tested again and another pos. opk.. I know I should just be done testing but had some left over so did another one and its pos.. is that normal to have 3 days of pos.. any advice would be great.. and since its pos how do i know if have ov or if i still will be?

Hey hun,

I tested pos 2 nites in a row then the 3rd afternoon neg xx


----------



## poppy666

HayleyJJ said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Im thinking its either an infection or my af cos i only spotted after erpc then this fresh bleed on cd16 :dohh: sure epu will know when i ring tomorrow x
> 
> babes dont wanna stree you but bnb members tolod me i wont get af till neg test xx:hugs:
> 
> im here if u wanna chat xClick to expand...

I must be the only one having a crap time after this mc :cry: im sick of this light bleeding now its getting me down, ive got no cramping tonight which is good but no let up either, think im losing the plot and im so drained pfft x


----------



## lilrojo

BellasMummy said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Just curious if any of you ladies might know the answer to this.. I just tested again and another pos. opk.. I know I should just be done testing but had some left over so did another one and its pos.. is that normal to have 3 days of pos.. any advice would be great.. and since its pos how do i know if have ov or if i still will be?
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> I tested pos 2 nites in a row then the 3rd afternoon neg xxClick to expand...

and I know they say it can be pos for a couple days.. I just figured it should be neg by now.. should I figure I oed already though.. or keep bding till its neg.. I fig I was 1dpo but now I dont know what to think


----------



## MrsMandBump

OMG we just :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1st time since MC!!!!!!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## BellasMummy

lilrojo said:


> BellasMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Just curious if any of you ladies might know the answer to this.. I just tested again and another pos. opk.. I know I should just be done testing but had some left over so did another one and its pos.. is that normal to have 3 days of pos.. any advice would be great.. and since its pos how do i know if have ov or if i still will be?
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> I tested pos 2 nites in a row then the 3rd afternoon neg xxClick to expand...
> 
> and I know they say it can be pos for a couple days.. I just figured it should be neg by now.. should I figure I oed already though.. or keep bding till its neg.. I fig I was 1dpo but now I dont know what to thinkClick to expand...

I would keep BDing till neg just in case! Mine was neg yesterday but had one last try! Good luck xx


----------



## lilrojo

I'm pretty sure Dh would like a break due to the fact we have been bding for the last 8 nights in a row as to not being sure when I would O... Darn these pos...


----------



## lilrojo

MrsMandBump said:


> OMG we just :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1st time since MC!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:

Wohoo!!!:happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Congrats MrsMand Bump!

Poppy - I got sick of the smell of blood, but in my case it was brown and only smelt on the pad. If red blood is smelly as it leaves you then I would strongly suggest you get it checked out. You are really having a hard time. You don't deserve it. :hug: I did the controlled crying technique with James and he didn't suffer. Definitely harder on mammy than baby. Well done for sticking with it. 

Hayley - how's the birthday girl?

Hello everyone else - new and old. Great to see you. 

My boobs are really tingly. Might have to borrow Em's smilie!!!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Pip it was so hard doing it with korben i hate him crying and i know he dont understand what im trying to do, even tho 2hrs of it was getting me highly stressed out, hope its not like that all week cos i was crying on the landing listening to him.

Im deffo ringing epu in the morning and see what they say, its not a nasty smell more like irony/metallic but its still bright red with tiny bits of clots so maybe tissue left over, lol one minute im thinking infection but ive no fever, then im thinking af but still faint HTP :dohh: im just going around in circles and feel like im being left behind waiting so long to be normal again. x


----------



## LiSa2010

hi haley, :hi:
I know its late but hope its okay to join your thread. :flower:

Im so sorry for everyones loss. For those who the :witch: got this month, FXd for your :bfp: next month. 

I recently turned 36 and had my 3rd mc in Oct 2010. I am currently 1 day late but been cramping like if AF is on her way. I will be testing tomorrow morning at work if AF doesnt show up before I leave my house. FXd!! :thumbup:

Congrats to all who got their :bfp:! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## v2007

Can i join please. 

My body is still bleeding from my M/C which begun on the 23rd Dec :cry:

But hopefully it will ease of soon. 

:dust:

V xxx


----------



## poppy666

Sorry for your loss sweetie and fx for your BFP tomorrow :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

v2007 said:


> Can i join please.
> 
> My body is still bleeding from my M/C which begun on the 23rd Dec :cry:
> 
> But hopefully it will ease of soon.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> V xxx

Welcome v2007 and sorry for your loss too, i mc on 22nd Dec and still bleeding so your not alone there x


----------



## pip7890

LiSa2010 said:


> hi haley, :hi:
> I know its late but hope its okay to join your thread.:hugs::hugs:




v2007 said:


> Can i join please. V xxx

Welcome ladies

I'm so sorry about your losses. There's lots of support in this group. There are a number of ladies who have had multiple miscarriages LiSa and Poppy has already introduced herself to you V. 

Feel free to join in. 

:dust: to you both. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies and hi to our new recruits,
Another rubbish night sleep, got Drs appt at 3.10 today so can ask about changing my tabs ready for TTC.
DH and I actually :sex: last night which is the first time since I started my m/c bleed. Bit sore but not too bad.
Hope you're all ok and not too down with it being a wet Monday morning x


----------



## laura_2010

Morning!.. Good luck at docs! :thumbup: Its wet and windy here! :sad1:


----------



## poppy666

Morning ladies hope everyone's well x

Ive just rang my EPU regarding this bleeding ive been having since Thurseday and explained i spotted brown after the procedure for 10 days then stopped for 3 days in that time had ov pains & ewcm etc then 5 days ago started bleeding fresh red with some small clots blahhhhhhh she said sounds like my af???

I did say dont i have to not be bleeding for 20 days before af arrives and she said no some women will ov early inbetween bleeding/spotting then go on to have their first period without a break after procedure.

Ive just got to watch it dont get heavy or too prolonged, but probably a light period cos ive no high fever or foul smelling discharge 

So CD5 for me in that case x


----------



## puppycat

Well at least you know now Poppy, just keep an eye on it I guess.

Got an upset tummy this morning, not sure why :(


----------



## poppy666

Just done an IC 10miu and its 

:bfn::bfn::bfn: :happydance: well looked at it again after time lapse and faint line, but not counting that.

Awww Puppycat hope your ok sweetie :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Aww Great new poppy!
Its such a relief after what we have to go through and to see a BFN is good news for TTC .... X :flower: Iv got my pos today opk so ovulation should be bk to normal 30days im so pleased about that, just gotta make a baby now! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Laura :happydance:

I cant believe i got my af back so quick it be 3 weeks Wednesday since i mc'd, but im not complaining :haha: good luck sweetie get DTD lol x


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Just done an IC 10miu and its
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn: :happydance: well looked at it again after time lapse and faint line, but not counting that.
> 
> Awww Puppycat hope your ok sweetie :hugs:

:happydance: :happydance: Excellent news Poppy! :thumbup:

Now you can start thinking about making :baby: and stop worrying xxx

:sex: :sex:

Doing a candle party tonight so have just been packing all my stuff up ready, should take my mind off things for one evening at least x


----------



## allmuddledup

poppy666 said:


> just got to watch it dont get heavy or too prolonged, but probably a light period cos ive no high fever or foul smelling discharge
> 
> So CD5 for me in that case x

That's great news Poppy about the BFN and what the EPU said as well. Hopefully your body will be fully back on track in no time. Fingers crossed!

I think I am within a day or two of my BFN if today's super faint positive is any indication. My bleeding seems to have stopped as well. Yay!

Hoping things get back on track for everyone soon. I think I will feel a bit better when I know I can stop worrying about the recovery side of things. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

allmuddledup said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> just got to watch it dont get heavy or too prolonged, but probably a light period cos ive no high fever or foul smelling discharge
> 
> So CD5 for me in that case x
> 
> That's great news Poppy about the BFN and what the EPU said as well. Hopefully your body will be fully back on track in no time. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I think I am within a day or two of my BFN if today's super faint positive is any indication. My bleeding seems to have stopped as well. Yay!
> 
> Hoping things get back on track for everyone soon. I think I will feel a bit better when I know I can stop worrying about the recovery side of things. :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: just left you message on other thread :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

morning everyone! :hi:

thx for welcoming me. so Im 2 days late, Im on my way to work and will be buying an hpt bcuz the ugly witch didnt show up this morning. YAY :happydance:

will update as soon as i can. 

FXd for everyones :bfp:


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Lisa :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

hi!!

me again...

well it's a :bfn: BOOOOOO!!!!! I used the First Response Early results one and not even a faint line... I guess my cycle is changing again... if it is, i should be expecting the :witch: today bcuz my cycles are never longer than 28 days.. will test again this weekend if AF doesn't show up.


----------



## puppycat

Awww Lisa, it isn't over until AF arrives! xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Yup thats true!! Iv gotta question for u all.... Okies now im getting pos on opk my cycles used to be 30days but then 36days but only for 1 cycle before I got preg .... but 30days since forever!!! Now I BD last night at about 1hr ago... now what hapens to the lil :spermy: do they stay there as I have ovualte yet or can they still get to the eggy?... Can someone shed me on the ins and outs lol xx :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

If your getting positive on OPK and you dtd they will hang around for up to 3 days in a good enviroment sometimes even longer 5 days :thumbup: but keep dtd for few more days :happydance:

Positive OPK = ov within 36hrs x


----------



## poppy666

LiSa2010 said:


> hi!!
> 
> me again...
> 
> well it's a :bfn: BOOOOOO!!!!! I used the First Response Early results one and not even a faint line... I guess my cycle is changing again... if it is, i should be expecting the :witch: today bcuz my cycles are never longer than 28 days.. will test again this weekend if AF doesn't show up.

Hang in there sweetie your not out yet :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Okies thanks... Can the spermys get to the egg yet? or is it only at the time of ovulation that they can reach?.... Yeh just did an opk and deffo pos! x:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

No your spermies will travel up now waiting for the egg then pounce if everything is ok up there :haha:


----------



## BellasMummy

poppy666 said:


> Morning ladies hope everyone's well x
> 
> Ive just rang my EPU regarding this bleeding ive been having since Thurseday and explained i spotted brown after the procedure for 10 days then stopped for 3 days in that time had ov pains & ewcm etc then 5 days ago started bleeding fresh red with some small clots blahhhhhhh she said sounds like my af???
> 
> I did say dont i have to not be bleeding for 20 days before af arrives and she said no some women will ov early inbetween bleeding/spotting then go on to have their first period without a break after procedure.
> 
> Ive just got to watch it dont get heavy or too prolonged, but probably a light period cos ive no high fever or foul smelling discharge
> 
> So CD5 for me in that case x

Yay Poppy that is great news! Hopefully your body is now getting back to normal and you can TTC!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

I know im totally excited, even got my new ticker :haha:


:hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

poppy666 said:


> I know im totally excited, even got my new ticker :haha:
> 
> 
> :hugs:

Yay!

I added a new one last nite too!!

I am 3DPO and can't cope with the waiting!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

I'll be watching with all the bedding you been up to you little minx :rofl::rofl::dust::dust:


----------



## BellasMummy

I hope it has worked!!!! :haha:
When do you think is the earliest you can get symptoms? With my first I had no symptoms and with the mc I only had sore bbs!

xx


----------



## poppy666

With my mc all i had was implantation niggles, stabbing pain in bbs and a bit of nausea after i got my BFP :shrug: Every pregnancy is different x

You dont chart do you so cant tell how its going x


----------



## BellasMummy

poppy666 said:


> With my mc all i had was implantation niggles, stabbing pain in bbs and a bit of nausea after i got my BFP :shrug: Every pregnancy is different x
> 
> You dont chart do you so cant tell how its going x

No I don't chart so will just had to wait and see!

I have had weird tummy pains today like a muscle pain and slight cramps, but I suppose it could also be my AF on way :wacko:

I have got loads of HPT's but have said to myself I am not allowed to use any until at least the end of the week!

Ahhh this waiting is horrible!! xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

poppy666 said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> hi!!
> 
> me again...
> 
> well it's a :bfn: BOOOOOO!!!!! I used the First Response Early results one and not even a faint line... I guess my cycle is changing again... if it is, i should be expecting the :witch: today bcuz my cycles are never longer than 28 days.. will test again this weekend if AF doesn't show up.
> 
> Hang in there sweetie your not out yet :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks poppy, will definitely keep a PMA...


----------



## poppy666

Well implantation generally occurs between day 6-10 and hcg takes 3 days from then to go into your system x

LOL Its took weeks to get hcg out of our damn system :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

BellasMummy said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> With my mc all i had was implantation niggles, stabbing pain in bbs and a bit of nausea after i got my BFP :shrug: Every pregnancy is different x
> 
> You dont chart do you so cant tell how its going x
> 
> No I don't chart so will just had to wait and see!
> 
> I have had weird tummy pains today like a muscle pain and slight cramps, but I suppose it could also be my AF on way :wacko:
> 
> I have got loads of HPT's but have said to myself I am not allowed to use any until at least the end of the week!
> 
> Ahhh this waiting is horrible!! xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I agree the waiting is so horrible!!! :nope: keeping FXd for your :bfp: Bella!!!


----------



## BellasMummy

LiSa2010 said:


> BellasMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> With my mc all i had was implantation niggles, stabbing pain in bbs and a bit of nausea after i got my BFP :shrug: Every pregnancy is different x
> 
> You dont chart do you so cant tell how its going x
> 
> No I don't chart so will just had to wait and see!
> 
> I have had weird tummy pains today like a muscle pain and slight cramps, but I suppose it could also be my AF on way :wacko:
> 
> I have got loads of HPT's but have said to myself I am not allowed to use any until at least the end of the week!
> 
> Ahhh this waiting is horrible!! xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree the waiting is so horrible!!! :nope: keeping FXd for your :bfp: Bella!!!Click to expand...

Thanks LiSa! FX'd for you too! Keep us updated if you test again xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

hey ladies, quick question...

I stopped temping bcuz it was stressing me out but do you think I should temp the next few days just to see where I am temp wise? I wanted to start charting my temps again once I got my AF this cycle but the :witch: has other plans.... LOL


----------



## BellasMummy

poppy666 said:


> Well implantation generally occurs between day 6-10 and hcg takes 3 days from then to go into your system x
> 
> LOL Its took weeks to get hcg out of our damn system :haha:

:haha::haha: I know we have been complaining about it being there and now want it back!! :haha::haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

BellasMummy said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellasMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> With my mc all i had was implantation niggles, stabbing pain in bbs and a bit of nausea after i got my BFP :shrug: Every pregnancy is different x
> 
> You dont chart do you so cant tell how its going x
> 
> No I don't chart so will just had to wait and see!
> 
> I have had weird tummy pains today like a muscle pain and slight cramps, but I suppose it could also be my AF on way :wacko:
> 
> I have got loads of HPT's but have said to myself I am not allowed to use any until at least the end of the week!
> 
> Ahhh this waiting is horrible!! xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree the waiting is so horrible!!! :nope: keeping FXd for your :bfp: Bella!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks LiSa! FX'd for you too! Keep us updated if you test again xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

will definitely keep you all updated!!


----------



## BellasMummy

LiSa2010 said:


> hey ladies, quick question...
> 
> I stopped temping bcuz it was stressing me out but do you think I should temp the next few days just to see where I am temp wise? I wanted to start charting my temps again once I got my AF this cycle but the :witch: has other plans.... LOL


I don't know anything bout temping but I suppose it wouldn't hurt to keep note!
Is it your normal body temp and what do I look for?

xx


----------



## poppy666

LiSa2010 said:


> hey ladies, quick question...
> 
> I stopped temping bcuz it was stressing me out but do you think I should temp the next few days just to see where I am temp wise? I wanted to start charting my temps again once I got my AF this cycle but the :witch: has other plans.... LOL

Lisa i know im already on cd5 and havnt temped but im going to start tomorrow see what this cycle is doing before i use OPKs at the weekend :shrug: Trial cycle for me lol x


----------



## poppy666

BellasMummy said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, quick question...
> 
> I stopped temping bcuz it was stressing me out but do you think I should temp the next few days just to see where I am temp wise? I wanted to start charting my temps again once I got my AF this cycle but the :witch: has other plans.... LOL
> 
> 
> I don't know anything bout temping but I suppose it wouldn't hurt to keep note!
> Is it your normal body temp and what do I look for?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

You will need a BBT thermonitor Bella to take your Temp, can get them in Tesco's for a fiver x


----------



## LiSa2010

i started charting my BBT (basal body temp) the day after I stopped spotting my my mc but stopped on Jan2 bcuz i was getting stressed out about how Fertility Friend was not showing me that I had Od on Dec 26...LOL it just got to a point where i was just overwhelmed with it all and even stopped taking my prenatals and vits...but started taking them again on Jan8 as that was when AF was due to arrive....

for those who don't know about BBT here is a link that helped me understand it..
https://www.justmommies.com/articles/bbt-charting.shtml hope it helps you too.

okay so I've decided to chart my temp the rest of the week and see where it is...


----------



## lilrojo

Good Morning ladies,
Poppy so happy to hear you finally have an answer and you have your body back under your control, so to speak!

FXed for you Bella, as I'm in the same boat only 2dpo.. the waiting and wondering is killing me.. haha..


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies. Not going to join in the BBT thermom testing as I don't do it or have a clue!
Back from Drs and we've decided to keep me on there tabs another month because I had to stop while m/c as we didn't know if I was actually pg or not. They need to stabilise first and then we'll decrease these and increase ones that are safe in pregnancy.
Looks like i'm officially WTT atm then!
Will still keep checking OPK's to see if i'm Oving and when, another negative at 3pm today


----------



## HayleyJJ

LiSa2010 said:


> hi haley, :hi:
> I know its late but hope its okay to join your thread. :flower:
> 
> Im so sorry for everyones loss. For those who the :witch: got this month, FXd for your :bfp: next month.
> 
> I recently turned 36 and had my 3rd mc in Oct 2010. I am currently 1 day late but been cramping like if AF is on her way. I will be testing tomorrow morning at work if AF doesnt show up before I leave my house. FXd!! :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to all who got their :bfp:! :hugs::hugs:

welcomes babes lots of baby dust for you x:dust::dust::dust:



v2007 said:


> Can i join please.
> 
> My body is still bleeding from my M/C which begun on the 23rd Dec :cry:
> 
> But hopefully it will ease of soon.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> V xxx

welcomes babes and hopefully it will stop soon xxxxx



poppy666 said:


> Morning ladies hope everyone's well x
> 
> Ive just rang my EPU regarding this bleeding ive been having since Thurseday and explained i spotted brown after the procedure for 10 days then stopped for 3 days in that time had ov pains & ewcm etc then 5 days ago started bleeding fresh red with some small clots blahhhhhhh she said sounds like my af???
> 
> I did say dont i have to not be bleeding for 20 days before af arrives and she said no some women will ov early inbetween bleeding/spotting then go on to have their first period without a break after procedure.
> 
> Ive just got to watch it dont get heavy or too prolonged, but probably a light period cos ive no high fever or foul smelling discharge
> 
> So CD5 for me in that case x


yeyyyyy im so happy for you babes thats wkd news whoop:happydance::happydance::happydance:



puppycat said:


> Hello ladies. Not going to join in the BBT thermom testing as I don't do it or have a clue!
> Back from Drs and we've decided to keep me on there tabs another month because I had to stop while m/c as we didn't know if I was actually pg or not. They need to stabilise first and then we'll decrease these and increase ones that are safe in pregnancy.
> Looks like i'm officially WTT atm then!
> Will still keep checking OPK's to see if i'm Oving and when, another negative at 3pm today

what tabs babes xx


----------



## puppycat

I'm on Citalopram (anti depressants) had a particularly bad episode in work which made of extremely stressed which then led to depression. Been signed off since June 2010. Not nice.
Apparently they can cause heart defects to baby if taken in early pregnancy so i'm not prepared to risk it x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Hayley and how are you today sweetie? x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Oh i'm so excited and scared got my FS appointment at 10:40am tomoz!!

i cant wait :) i just hope all goes to plan then we can get bk to ttc again :) xx


----------



## poppy666

Becci_Boo86 good luck sweetie let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## HayleyJJ

puppycat said:


> I'm on Citalopram (anti depressants) had a particularly bad episode in work which made of extremely stressed which then led to depression. Been signed off since June 2010. Not nice.
> Apparently they can cause heart defects to baby if taken in early pregnancy so i'm not prepared to risk it x

 i just started them again as feel im really low

3 days in im shatttered always yawning xx side effects omg i didnt know it can harm baby do u get side effects?


----------



## HayleyJJ

Becci_Boo86 said:


> Oh i'm so excited and scared got my FS appointment at 10:40am tomoz!!
> 
> i cant wait :) i just hope all goes to plan then we can get bk to ttc again :) xx


omg where is the i love this buttom xxx:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## laura_2010

Whos watching Shameless tongiht?? Oh I luv it :haha:


----------



## HayleyJJ

Me if I can stay awake its on record just in case x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Did anyone watch One Born every Min tonight on Channel 4?

only 11 hours 40mins to go till my Appointment!!! xx


----------



## poppy666

Yes i watched it but could of gagged one of the women :haha: made me cry at the end when the father was crying over his baby :cry:


----------



## pip7890

A quick hi and bye ladies. I'm off on my hols in the morning so won't be posting again until on or after Thursday 27 January. How will I cope without you?

Seriously, I hope you all stay happy and healthy. I look forward to seeing a few more :bfp:s on the first post when Hayley updates it (hint hint re Joey!!!).

Sorry that some of you ladies are having a tough time. I had a nervous breakdown in 1994 and took anti-depressants for a number of years. I wouldn't say I'm fixed but I definitely have better coping strategies now. Always available to talk privately if it helps.

Afm (as for me), well when I wiped (TMI alert) tonight I almost lost my hand in all the slime - it was like Ghostbusters!!! - yuck - do you think I'm ovulating? If today is CD 16 does that mean I'm going to have a 30 day cycle? It's all new to me!!!

Take care of yourselves and each other. Be grateful for what you have, but aim high for what you want. You deserve it.

Lots of :hug:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

HayleyJJ said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> I'm on Citalopram (anti depressants) had a particularly bad episode in work which made of extremely stressed which then led to depression. Been signed off since June 2010. Not nice.
> Apparently they can cause heart defects to baby if taken in early pregnancy so i'm not prepared to risk it x
> 
> i just started them again as feel im really low
> 
> 3 days in im shatttered always yawning xx side effects omg i didnt know it can harm baby do u get side effects?Click to expand...

I went to my Dr on Xmas Eve who told me then about the problems. She said early and late pregnancy it was especially bad. Heart defects and a drug dependancy. Best speak to your Dr hun as there are other AD tabs you can take which are better for baby.
How are you feeling? I couldn't believe how angry I was when I stopped taking them, I broke my phone throwing it across the room! Oops!


----------



## poppy666

:hug: Pip have a fantastic holiday and maybe you'll come back with one of those BFPs to join others on the front page :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Pip, have a fab time. We'll miss you too! x


----------



## laura_2010

Question for you all.....:thumbup: Okies I had a pos opk yeserday so I BD around 2ish did do it last night as wanted to save them for tongiht??
Opk this mron lighter but still a line... as ovualtion gone and finshed??? or should I test later?? I got my pos around 10am yesterday morning.... They tell you to BD before ovualtion e.g 2days before... spermys are still there???:shrug:... Thanks!:flower:


----------



## HayleyJJ

puppycat said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> I'm on Citalopram (anti depressants) had a particularly bad episode in work which made of extremely stressed which then led to depression. Been signed off since June 2010. Not nice.
> Apparently they can cause heart defects to baby if taken in early pregnancy so i'm not prepared to risk it x
> 
> i just started them again as feel im really low
> 
> 3 days in im shatttered always yawning xx side effects omg i didnt know it can harm baby do u get side effects?Click to expand...
> 
> I went to my Dr on Xmas Eve who told me then about the problems. She said early and late pregnancy it was especially bad. Heart defects and a drug dependancy. Best speak to your Dr hun as there are other AD tabs you can take which are better for baby.
> How are you feeling? I couldn't believe how angry I was when I stopped taking them, I broke my phone throwing it across the room! Oops!Click to expand...

im not sure if you know but there used for anger issues as well hun!!

my mate isnt depressed but she was on them for anger issues x

have you had any side effects when you first started taking them?


----------



## HayleyJJ

pip7890 said:


> A quick hi and bye ladies. I'm off on my hols in the morning so won't be posting again until on or after Thursday 27 January. How will I cope without you?
> 
> Seriously, I hope you all stay happy and healthy. I look forward to seeing a few more :bfp:s on the first post when Hayley updates it (hint hint re Joey!!!).
> 
> Sorry that some of you ladies are having a tough time. I had a nervous breakdown in 1994 and took anti-depressants for a number of years. I wouldn't say I'm fixed but I definitely have better coping strategies now. Always available to talk privately if it helps.
> 
> Afm (as for me), well when I wiped (TMI alert) tonight I almost lost my hand in all the slime - it was like Ghostbusters!!! - yuck - do you think I'm ovulating? If today is CD 16 does that mean I'm going to have a 30 day cycle? It's all new to me!!!
> 
> Take care of yourselves and each other. Be grateful for what you have, but aim high for what you want. You deserve it.
> 
> Lots of :hug:
> 
> Pip x

have a fab time and very wise words love ya xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HayleyJJ

this is murphy my mad 13 week old german shep puppy

no wees or poops in house for nearly 24 hrs he loves the treats for going outside to much hehe x

hope your all ok im quite low today tbh buy never mind i will live xx:haha:
 



Attached Files:







dog.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 32


----------



## poppy666

Awww too cute Hayley they gorgeous dogs, ive got one called Diesel he's a softy x


----------



## puppycat

I knew they were used for anxiety but not anger, didn't have a problem until I had to go cold turkey!

Well my laptop is playing up today so I am going to have to buy a new one. Luckily mum works in a PC shop so I know I'm not being fobbed off and it's time to move on :cry:


----------



## laura_2010

Awww Scrummy pup!!!:winkwink: Bless I see alot of them I show my Shiba inu That Him the Ginger one! hehe :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Utility%20Group%203_4.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## puppycat

clicky

Just for your reading pleasure ladies so you can see what I'm up to!


----------



## HayleyJJ

wowwww did it close in the end puppycat?

he is a cuties isnt he bless him im training him and doing very well so far x


----------



## missmayhem

heya gonna join you ladies....

cute puppys mine had the "snip" yesterday and is feeling sorry for himself


----------



## puppycat

Well they have been given the go ahead to close it but we're still fighting it!
Got my new laptop, more of a notebook really, it's so small and cute.
So now I have two laptops, one I can't use because the power won't hold and the other's updating and charging. Lol. Patience is a virtue.....


----------



## HayleyJJ

missmayhem said:


> heya gonna join you ladies....
> 
> cute puppys mine had the "snip" yesterday and is feeling sorry for himself

welcome babes xx:kiss::kiss:

oh poor puppy will get mine done when hes 6 months old i think x


----------



## puppycat

Wooooo my new laptop is up and running!

How are we all ladies?


----------



## laura_2010

Im good hows u?.... What you think to this??... Ok well I gotta pos opk yesterday at 10am did the deed at 2ish and today opk as well as sat and sun... opk today was fainter does that mean iv oulated?? Im gettin a few cramps and boobs r itching!!! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Stressed :growlmad: LO teething soooooooooooo 7pm cant come any sooner :happydance:

As for my bleeding it stopped last night only to start again this morning, but changed from bright red to a yucky coloured brown but spotting x


----------



## puppycat

laura_2010 said:


> Im good hows u?.... What you think to this??... Ok well I gotta pos opk yesterday at 10am did the deed at 2ish and today opk as well as sat and sun... opk today was fainter does that mean iv oulated?? Im gettin a few cramps and boobs r itching!!! :thumbup:

Well it seems your surge is over so i *think* that means you have, or should have, ovulated.

The other girls are more up on OPK's that I am though :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Would you get a pos even if you dnt ovulate?


----------



## poppy666

Yes you would get a positive if you ov or not, only way to know if you ov is charting sweetie xx


----------



## puppycat

It is possible to have a surge and not ovulate but I don't think it happens often x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi ladies, Pip enjoy your holiday babes, hope everyone ok.
Right need to ask you ladies a question. 
You know how it helps for men to take Zinc, Vitamin C tablets? well i know it makes thier sperm 'better' but does it also reduce chance of a MC?
Really fecking angry at OH right now.
was worrying yesterday about scan tomorrow and i said to OH before bed, babes u guna start taking them vitamin tablets for your spermys? and he said id rather do it naturally and then just bought it up again now and he said 'i wana do it naturally babe, like let it happen' so i said 'ye me to but makes ya sperm stronger and baby got more chance of being ok' he said 'does it defo stop you from having a MC?' and i said 'no i dont think, but im guessing it helps' WTF?? :growlmad: so then said about how he dunt wana take 5 tablets a day every morning bla bla bla and i was like WTF dumbass, its 1 effing tablet!! and he was like "oo :huh: yea il take it then :)" im just like "eff off, dont bother its fine :thumbup: knoob! :growlmad: I usually wunt be that bothered but he been working at his new job for last month at the most contaminated site in Europe!!! yea he wears a suit and mask but unhealthy work conditions effect ya sperm so really pissed right now :growlmad: i dont wana go through another MC!! Arggggg!!!

RANT OVER.


----------



## poppy666

Just seen this Emz im not sure if it will prevent a MC tbh, but ive got my OH on the zinc this week too :haha: im thinking of taking baby asprin i figure it wont hurt, but not sure if to take all through my cycle or just after ovulation x :wacko:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Just seen this Emz im not sure if it will prevent a MC tbh, but ive got my OH on the zinc this week too :haha: im thinking of taking baby asprin i figure it wont hurt, but not sure if to take all through my cycle or just after ovulation x :wacko:

haha Super Sperm ;) i was reading about that earlier, prevents clotting dunt it? sounds pretty good to me babes ;) take it after you get your BFP - because it thins your blood someone said that it can prevent the baby from inplanting so start taking it after you get your BFP :) think i wanna try it when i get my BFP :happydance: xx


----------



## poppy666

Ok we'll go for it :happydance:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Ok we'll go for it :happydance:

hehe :happydance: ooo yeaa :coolio: rocking out with baby asprin.. BOOM ;) :coolio: it best bloody help lol!! xx


----------



## poppy666

We gonna be like walking chemists at this rate with all the pill popping :rofl:


----------



## MrsMandBump

Got my first AF after MC today girls (around a 5 week wait), it feels very strange to want to celebrate the arrival of AF, we haven't been 'trying' before AF arrived so Day 1 feels like a fresh start now :)

:dust: to all xxxx


----------



## poppy666

:yipee::yipee::yipee: its worth celebrating sweetie :hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> We gonna be like walking chemists at this rate with all the pill popping :rofl:

haha hell yeaa;) :rofl: we'l be even MORE crazy Popz ;) hahaha!! cant waitt ;) You know when i get pregnant? i gotta have a jab in my ass :huh: when i last went to hospital i had to have this nurse come in and jab my bum :o cos im negative blood group lol! ..damn itt!! that was the last 'prick' i had in me .. :rofl: 1 more day then ... SEX :sex::sex::sex::sex: haha!!! :rofl: xx



MrsMandBump said:


> Got my first AF after MC today girls (around a 5 week wait), it feels very strange to want to celebrate the arrival of AF, we haven't been 'trying' before AF arrived so Day 1 feels like a fresh start now :)
> 
> :dust: to all xxxx


happy for you hun <3 fingers crossed for you BFP soon :happydance: xx


----------



## poppy666

:haha::haha: lucky you two totally different pricks after ya ass :rofl::rofl:
Yeah if i get pg again i have to inject blood thinners ' Tinzaparin' every day in my stomach n 6wks after the birth ughhhhhhhhhhhh.. had to with korben wasnt nice but kept us safe x


----------



## squeshie

Hello, just wondered if I could join you girls, I am waiting my first AF following a mmc (blighted ovum) at eight weeks? I had a d&c following numerous scans all showed an empty sac. I am feeling so much better physically ( I felt like there was something wrong from the start) and very positive overall, just wanting Af to show so we can ttc again. Hope you don't mind a lurker!


----------



## poppy666

squeshie said:


> Hello, just wondered if I could join you girls, I am waiting my first AF following a mmc (blighted ovum) at eight weeks? I had a d&c following numerous scans all showed an empty sac. I am feeling so much better physically ( I felt like there was something wrong from the start) and very positive overall, just wanting Af to show so we can ttc again. Hope you don't mind a lurker!

Welcome sweetie and so sorry for your loss :hugs: hope af shows soon for you xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> :haha::haha: lucky you two totally different pricks after ya ass :rofl::rofl:
> Yeah if i get pg again i have to inject blood thinners ' Tinzaparin' every day in my stomach n 6wks after the birth ughhhhhhhhhhhh.. had to with korben wasnt nice but kept us safe x

LMAO :rofl: haha ;) ooh yeaa :happydance: arw babee!! haha yea that the main thing babess :) xxx



squeshie said:


> Hello, just wondered if I could join you girls, I am waiting my first AF following a mmc (blighted ovum) at eight weeks? I had a d&c following numerous scans all showed an empty sac. I am feeling so much better physically ( I felt like there was something wrong from the start) and very positive overall, just wanting Af to show so we can ttc again. Hope you don't mind a lurker!

Welcome hun, hope af shows soon :D xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Emily, just wanted to let you know were thinking about you, hope your docs appt goes well tomorrow.. let us know the results...


----------



## pip7890

About to head over to airport. Just wanted to say good luck for today Em. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## MrsMandBump

Good luck Emily :hugs: xxxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

MrsMandBump said:


> Got my first AF after MC today girls (around a 5 week wait), it feels very strange to want to celebrate the arrival of AF, we haven't been 'trying' before AF arrived so Day 1 feels like a fresh start now :)
> 
> :dust: to all xxxx

yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:



squeshie said:


> Hello, just wondered if I could join you girls, I am waiting my first AF following a mmc (blighted ovum) at eight weeks? I had a d&c following numerous scans all showed an empty sac. I am feeling so much better physically ( I felt like there was something wrong from the start) and very positive overall, just wanting Af to show so we can ttc again. Hope you don't mind a lurker!

welcome babes!! what achually is a blighted ovum hun is it where n baby grows?


----------



## HayleyJJ

good luck today em xxxx


----------



## jenny25

hey how is everyone sorry not been about just been a floating ghost :) ive started slimming world trying to loose weight and ive lost 7lbs since the start of jan im trying to get my bmi down :D well im around cd14 im due too ov in the next 4 days so not long too go xxx


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies,

Good luck Em xx

Been up and out already this morning. Had photo done for local paper covering the MLU story, it was difficult to get up at 7.30am - i'm not used to it!


----------



## HayleyJJ

jenny25 said:


> hey how is everyone sorry not been about just been a floating ghost :) ive started slimming world trying to loose weight and ive lost 7lbs since the start of jan im trying to get my bmi down :D well im around cd14 im due too ov in the next 4 days so not long too go xxx

hey babes how r u? im joining sw tomo whooop xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

puppycat said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Good luck Em xx
> 
> Been up and out already this morning. Had photo done for local paper covering the MLU story, it was difficult to get up at 7.30am - i'm not used to it!

i need to get off my far arse and get ready and go to tesco x


----------



## puppycat

It's not easy to get motivated in this wet weather is it?!


----------



## jenny25

i need to go get a few bits for tonights dinner chicken ,bacon and tomatoe pasta bake im making :D:D:D its only 1 syn yay xx

im doing fine babe just podding along , just about to go play the wii for an hour :D xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

i cant get motivated on the best of days hehe


----------



## BellasMummy

Good luck today Emily xx


----------



## laura_2010

Lots of luck emily! :flower:


----------



## caleblake

I cant keep up with you ladies you gossip so much :rofl:

Im just going to pop in once a day as I really dont have the time to get on much with Caleb- he's very demanding 

Just wanted to say hope your all ok today xxx


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhhhhhhhhh stop bleeding last night now its back grrrrrrrrrrr when will it let up :dohh:

Emz hope everything went well sweetie xx


----------



## poppy666

Gash i knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww the feeling, i got korben here teething n always wanting picked up x


----------



## caleblake

its the same as caleb hes 8 months and still no teeth. grrrr for teething, im away to play in the ball pool :haha: xxx


----------



## poppy666

korben 9mths and got his first tooth xmas day then another in the new year, caleb will get them soon, enjoy your ball pool :haha:


----------



## HayleyJJ

poppy666 said:


> Arghhhhhhhhhhh stop bleeding last night now its back grrrrrrrrrrr when will it let up :dohh:
> 
> Emz hope everything went well sweetie xx

when was ur mc babes xx


----------



## poppy666

3wks today Hayley.. i spotted first 10 days had a 3 day break then back to bleeding lightly x ive got my BFN yesterday x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hello gorgeous ladies <3 hope your all okay! <3
A massive thankyou for all support :hugs: mwah* :flower:
Pip enjoy your holiday sweety <3

Went to hospital and they took a pregnancy test but it came up "Error" so i had a scan and everything has gone naturally.. such a relief <3 
Went to toilet before i set off and there was a HUGE amount of ewcm :happydance: we good to have sexytime now so im hoping im Ov'ing - had a little bit a couple of days ago but there was LOADS today :happydance: yaaay!! MMR jab at 2.30pm then il be good to go!! Big hugs too you amazing ladies!!! <3 xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Emz go catch that eggy :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Eeeeeek :happydance: hopefully will do hehe :dance: Come here Eggy, meet my friend :spermy: . il just leave you too alone for a while ;) :coolio: haha ;) xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Aww great news Emily! lots of luck!!! GOOOO :spermy:! X


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies!!
hope you all are doing well :hugs:

as for me, im in limbo with AF and :bfp:! i tested again this morning and a :bfn: :nope: I was saying on another thread that the only thing i did different this cycle was take vitex (suppose to bring O earlier and lenghten LP). been taking my temp the last couple of days and according to that, there's no way Im PG, yesterday's temp was 98.0 and today's temp was 97.9. I know that when ive Od before my temp would shoot up to pass 99.0 so being PG doesn't seem possible with my current temps...what do you all think?

Pip- enjoy your holiday!!!

Emily- good luck!!

2011 :bfp:s come on!!! :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance:

:hugs: :hugs: everyone!!


----------



## puppycat

Hello lovely ladies,
So glad you're all clear to get on and :sex: Emily. Your poor DH won't know what's hit him!
Well I did another OPK and it's still blank. I'm on CD12 and i'm usually 28days so would be expecting to Ov in the next 2days. When will I get even a sniff of a line? Grrr!


----------



## HayleyJJ

emilyrose.x said:


> Hello gorgeous ladies <3 hope your all okay! <3
> A massive thankyou for all support :hugs: mwah* :flower:
> Pip enjoy your holiday sweety <3
> 
> Went to hospital and they took a pregnancy test but it came up "Error" so i had a scan and everything has gone naturally.. such a relief <3
> Went to toilet before i set off and there was a HUGE amount of ewcm :happydance: we good to have sexytime now so im hoping im Ov'ing - had a little bit a couple of days ago but there was LOADS today :happydance: yaaay!! MMR jab at 2.30pm then il be good to go!! Big hugs too you amazing ladies!!! <3 xxxxxxxx

wkd news babes xx so happy for you i been bbing you all day :hugs::kiss::happydance:


----------



## BellasMummy

puppycat said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> So glad you're all clear to get on and :sex: Emily. Your poor DH won't know what's hit him!
> Well I did another OPK and it's still blank. I'm on CD12 and i'm usually 28days so would be expecting to Ov in the next 2days. When will I get even a sniff of a line? Grrr!

Hey Ladies!

Em- Excellent woop woop get :sex::sex:!!!!:haha:
Puppycat- I got a pos OPK day befor I O'v and also on day I Ov'd
Lisa- I'm really not sure bout temps I have been taking mine and they have been 37.1 not going up or down so really not sure sorry!

So I am 5DPO and really trying not to syptom spot! But so hard!! xx

Good luck everybody!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HayleyJJ

im 8 dpo and killer heart burn going on yukk i never get it xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Hayley

That is a good sign! Have you had anything else? I have just had some cramping and sore (ish) boobs!x


----------



## puppycat

BellasMummy said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies,
> So glad you're all clear to get on and :sex: Emily. Your poor DH won't know what's hit him!
> Well I did another OPK and it's still blank. I'm on CD12 and i'm usually 28days so would be expecting to Ov in the next 2days. When will I get even a sniff of a line? Grrr!
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Em- Excellent woop woop get :sex::sex:!!!!:haha:
> Puppycat- I got a pos OPK day befor I O'v and also on day I Ov'd
> Lisa- I'm really not sure bout temps I have been taking mine and they have been 37.1 not going up or down so really not sure sorry!
> 
> So I am 5DPO and really trying not to syptom spot! But so hard!! xx
> 
> Good luck everybody!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Ahhhhhhh so maybe I'll test again tonight and possibly get something tomorrow and the day after. Thanks



HayleyJJ said:


> im 8 dpo and killer heart burn going on yukk i never get it xx

You're both in the dreaded TWW, fingers crossed for you both. Heart burn is horrid Hayley, had it on Laura, lived on gaviscon and milk :winkwink:


----------



## laura_2010

Not long of 100th page! x


----------



## LiSa2010

yep heartburn is a good sign, hope your symptoms keep coming!! FXd :hugs:


----------



## HayleyJJ

i got sensitive nipples and on and off feeling sick x along with heartburn i hate it


----------



## poppy666

Swap ya Hayley :haha: good luck sweetie sounds promising :happydance: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies,
Happy to hear everything went well Emily...

Bella-Im 4dpo and having just as hard of a time not symptom spotting.. totally dont want to get my hopes up too high..

Hayley-FXed for you, heartburn is a great sign..

Puppycat- I also didnt get a positive till the day before and day of...So should be soon!

As for me.. im 4dpo and just hoping I get that BFP on the 18th when I test.. feel like I'm going crazy with this waiting.. going out shopping to help get my mind off of it..


----------



## puppycat

Awww I'm going to be so jealous when you lovely ladies get your BFP's :cry:

I have to wait :cry: :cry:

Still hope you all get them though and sending trucks of babydust to you all xxxxxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

im scared puppy as im on those tabs as well!!

im soooooooooooooooooo tired as well might stop taking them till i know if its a bfp or not

i blamed all symp on my tablets but they take at least 4 weeks to kick in so cant be


----------



## LiSa2010

hi haley, i'll second that swap!!! LOL :winkwink:
your symptoms sounds great!! 

FXd for your :bfp:


----------



## puppycat

Hayley you should definitely make an appt with your GP and discuss your options, they tell you not to stop taking the tabs without talking to your GP first. What size tabs do you take? Mine are 20mg.


----------



## emilyrose.x

Thanks for all the lovely words ladies.. we can OFFICIALLY start trying now.. :happydance: got my mum to do me a reflexology earlier to help speed things up abit lol!! il be after one tomorrow too hehe :haha: wont be on late tonight lovelys, got ALOT of catchin up to do tonight ;) ;) tehee :dance: my OH's mam rang me earlier after appointment too ask how everything went.. i was like "yea went as good as it could of, feel better now :)" she said "well i think its been getting you depressed, iv been watching you for last week or so and you have seem depressed to me em, im really worried about you, so glad your feeling better though." Erm no i aint depressed, upset? obviously but not depressed, iv been pissed off because the things I have looked forward to buying for MY house, you have already near enough bought everything for the kitchen. Shes a lovely women, dont get me wrong, but she gets offended VERY easily - for example when she offered to give us an old table and i said "thanks hun but we already got one ready to match the decor" she got offended and told my OH that she feels like i dont want their help - i want to be independant, anyone know what i mean? I told her she can get things for kitchen if she wants (ie pans, trays) but i dont want anything for bedroom and want it to be decorated by me.. she thinks because iv been abit funny lately (quiet and 1 word answers) its because im depressed, but its not, its because im trying to make a home for me and OH and she wants to get involved but its been my job since i left the Law Firm and its me thats putting up with stress from builders, im looking forward to buying the accesories and shizzle.. sorry about the rants lately ladies, just been abit p*ssed off lately lol! sexual frustration i put it down too ha! xx


----------



## laura_2010

Aww have fun! :sex:


----------



## squeshie

squeshie said:


> Hello, just wondered if I could join you girls, I am waiting my first AF following a mmc (blighted ovum) at eight weeks? I had a d&c following numerous scans all showed an empty sac. I am feeling so much better physically ( I felt like there was something wrong from the start) and very positive overall, just wanting Af to show so we can ttc again. Hope you don't mind a lurker!

welcome babes!! what achually is a blighted ovum hun is it where n baby grows?[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the welcome :) A blighted ovum is when there is nothing but a sac in the uterus, the egg got fertilised and things happened but the baby didn't develop, so baby as such in there, no fetal pole etc. A bit like getting a given a gift bag with nothing in it! 

Thanks again. looking fwd to getting to know you all x


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies :hi:

Emilyrose- Yay :yipee: for the all clear and have fun making up for lost time :thumbup:
also grrrrrrr for MIL 

Puppycat- I never had a positive opk this morning but had one this afternoon :wohoo: Its not posiitive enough to be ovulating but its much darker than the ones ive been getting. Im on cd14 and normally ov on cd16 but though it may have been messed up cause of my mc but think it may still be cd16 for me. Will see what the opk's are doing tomorrow. So its loads of bd :sex: for me too (been doing it for the past 3 nights anyway). keep your fingers crossed that i get a very strong :spermy: to catch my egg this time.

poppy- I loove your new avatar picture xxx

Welcome to all the new people :hi:


----------



## puppycat

That's why it's so quiet on here tonight - Pip on hols, Emily is :sex: - just us waiting for our Ov.... lol


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi ladies!! Thankyou Gash hehe ;)

Ladies....

JUST HAD SEXYTIME :wohoo: OOhh yeaaaaaa ;) Atm just laid in bed watchin a film with a towel between my legs lol.. :dance: :wohoo: 

hope everyones okaaayyy :D :D :D

big hugs too you all!!! <3 xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Gash good luck for everyone's up and coming ov :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

emilyrose.x said:


> Hi ladies!! Thankyou Gash hehe ;)
> 
> Ladies....
> 
> JUST HAD SEXYTIME :wohoo: OOhh yeaaaaaa ;) Atm just laid in bed watchin a film with a towel between my legs lol.. :dance: :wohoo:
> 
> hope everyones okaaayyy :D :D :D
> 
> big hugs too you all!!! <3 xxxxx

:haha: :haha: :haha:

I should really avoid, or make DH wear a rubber :nope:


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> I should really avoid, or make DH wear a rubber :nope:

what you mean hun??x


----------



## puppycat

emilyrose.x said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> I should really avoid, or make DH wear a rubber :nope:
> 
> what you mean hun??xClick to expand...

The tabs I'm on are bad for baby, they cause heart defects, my GP said she'll swap them for me mid Feb so I have to wait. I'm still checking Ov because the month I caught and subsequently m/c I Ov'd REALLY late in my cycle so I want to make sure I'm oving right first too


----------



## emilyrose.x

ooh hun, i hope mid feb comes soon for you <3 cant she change tabs sooner?


----------



## puppycat

She could but... well I'm on anti-depressants and they're quite delicate in that you have to reduce one to initiate another. I suppose I'll just have to be patient. :(


----------



## caleblake

emilyrose.x said:


> Hi ladies!! Thankyou Gash hehe ;)
> 
> Ladies....
> 
> JUST HAD SEXYTIME :wohoo: OOhh yeaaaaaa ;) Atm just laid in bed watchin a film with a towel between my legs lol.. :dance: :wohoo:
> 
> hope everyones okaaayyy :D :D :D
> 
> big hugs too you all!!! <3 xxxxx

Im just about to go to bed for the same thing :thumbup: just think you may have a baby on the way :yipee:


----------



## caleblake

puppycat said:


> That's why it's so quiet on here tonight - Pip on hols, Emily is :sex: - just us waiting for our Ov.... lol

:rofl:


----------



## caleblake

poppy666 said:


> Thanks Gash good luck for everyone's up and coming ov :dust::dust::dust:

right back at ya hunny 

:dust:


----------



## caleblake

nanite all off for some baby making xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

puppycat said:


> Hayley you should definitely make an appt with your GP and discuss your options, they tell you not to stop taking the tabs without talking to your GP first. What size tabs do you take? Mine are 20mg.

ive only taken 3 x 10mg so stopped x


----------



## HayleyJJ

emilyrose.x said:


> Hi ladies!! Thankyou Gash hehe ;)
> 
> Ladies....
> 
> JUST HAD SEXYTIME :wohoo: OOhh yeaaaaaa ;) Atm just laid in bed watchin a film with a towel between my legs lol.. :dance: :wohoo:
> 
> hope everyones okaaayyy :D :D :D
> 
> big hugs too you all!!! <3 xxxxx

pahahahaha i love thissssssss xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

morning ladies omg last night i got killer thrush ouchy need meds asap

got to pick up a perscription from docs thank goodness! im soooooooooooo tired all day long wonder if its my bfp xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Oooh lots of luck!!!! Wen u testing? :thumbup:


----------



## BellasMummy

Morning ladies!!

Em- So glad you got to DTD at long last!!

I am 6DPO and had a horrible nights sleep! Felt so sick all night and headache! Could this mean anything??

xxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Hun,
Sick yeh as its not just in the morning you can feel it and headaches I had them, more than the sickness!! Wen u testing? :flower:


----------



## BellasMummy

laura_2010 said:


> Hi Hun,
> Sick yeh as its not just in the morning you can feel it and headaches I had them, more than the sickness!! Wen u testing? :flower:

Hi Laura,

Think I am gonna test on Mon, this waiting is soooo hard! 
I am not sure if it feels more like flu to be honest!

xx


----------



## laura_2010

You never know! :thumbup: I was Full of the flu wen I got my BFP It was realy bad plus I cudnt take owt for it... Roll on Monday for you! :flower:


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks hun! FX'd for you too! xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caleblake

bellasmummy- i felt like i had the flu, it was all in my head when i got my :bfp: last month xxx

:dust:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Gash!

I felt like I was getting the flu last nite! I was feeling really sick and had a banging headache! I feel ok now so couldn't have been flu!! I can't handle the waiting!! Are you testing soon?
xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i got a stuffy nose thought i had a cold coming on, realised it was day before implantation, also got told whilst your run down it suppress your immune system so implantation can occur and your body wont reject the egg x


----------



## caleblake

No bellasmummy Im just about to ovulate any day so still got the dreaded 2ww aheadof me :sad1:

I have my fingers crossed for you though xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

i just tested 9dpo bfn


----------



## laura_2010

Aww hun! Its still early tho...plus morning weee! Theres still time! :thumbup:


----------



## HayleyJJ

laura_2010 said:


> Oooh lots of luck!!!! Wen u testing? :thumbup:

i did today bfn on a sd test x


----------



## HayleyJJ

yh i know wud rather wait till first af been and gonne etc xx


----------



## LiSa2010

hello everyone! :hi:

hayley: i agree with laura, I think it's still too early. i think at 10 DPO we would get a really faint line... FXd for your :bfp:

so as for my update: my temp spiked up to 98.4 from 97.9 yesterday morning.... just started temping again so we'll see what it will be the next few days..I will DTD tonight just in case it means that I Od yesterday... I've been having a headache the past couple of days but yesterday it was all day and it was worse at night. had to suffer cuz i didn't want to take anything strong just in case I am PG, hubby rubbed my back a little and felt better. (sorry TMI) I have been DRY the last two days... I was bloated and had cramps yesterday throughtout the day and night. AND my boobs were sore last night....hmmmm. this morning I feel much better, I don't have cramps, headache, sore boobs, I do however feel a little bloated, almost feels like the witch is on her way. wish she would come already or get :bfp: so I can know either way.... 

good luck ladies.. FXd for your :bfp:s and for Mr Sperm to catch Ms Eggy!!!

:hugs::hugs:

:thumbup:


----------



## Eternal

Can i join please? Just lost my baby last week at 11 weeks, i am ttc right away and hoping for a BFP soon! Im 27 and i already have a son who is 13months xxx


----------



## poppy666

Hey Eternal nice to see you here :flower:


----------



## HayleyJJ

welcome eternal so sorry for ur loss hun x


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies, some of your symptoms sound promising, looking forward to hearing more BFP's soon!

I did another OPK this afternoon and still blank, sigh, guess I'll have to keep waiting!


----------



## LiSa2010

hi Eternal, welcome!!!

sorry for your loss! FXd you get your :bfp: soon.... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> Hello ladies, some of your symptoms sound promising, looking forward to hearing more BFP's soon!
> 
> I did another OPK this afternoon and still blank, sigh, guess I'll have to keep waiting!

Will join you in the poas game tomorrow sweetie, see what this cycle has instore for me :dohh:


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> She could but... well I'm on anti-depressants and they're quite delicate in that you have to reduce one to initiate another. I suppose I'll just have to be patient. :(

Ooh babe, really hope it comes quick!! x



gash02 said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! Thankyou Gash hehe ;)
> 
> Ladies....
> 
> JUST HAD SEXYTIME :wohoo: OOhh yeaaaaaa ;) Atm just laid in bed watchin a film with a towel between my legs lol.. :dance: :wohoo:
> 
> hope everyones okaaayyy :D :D :D
> 
> big hugs too you all!!! <3 xxxxx
> 
> Im just about to go to bed for the same thing :thumbup: just think you may have a baby on the way :yipee:Click to expand...

Hahah whoop! i cant wait to get preggers again :wohoo: really happy that we are OFFICIALLY trying again :D xx



HayleyJJ said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! Thankyou Gash hehe ;)
> 
> Ladies....
> 
> JUST HAD SEXYTIME :wohoo: OOhh yeaaaaaa ;) Atm just laid in bed watchin a film with a towel between my legs lol.. :dance: :wohoo:
> 
> hope everyones okaaayyy :D :D :D
> 
> big hugs too you all!!! <3 xxxxx
> 
> pahahahaha i love thissssssss xxClick to expand...

Hahaha!! i was using the towel as a plug :coolio: tehee ;) xxx



HayleyJJ said:


> morning ladies omg last night i got killer thrush ouchy need meds asap
> 
> got to pick up a perscription from docs thank goodness! im soooooooooooo tired all day long wonder if its my bfp xxx

Hope it clears up for you soon hun <3 xx



BellasMummy said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Em- So glad you got to DTD at long last!!
> 
> I am 6DPO and had a horrible nights sleep! Felt so sick all night and headache! Could this mean anything??
> 
> xxxx

Hehe me too babes, been gagging for it haa! ;) and again tonight ;) :wohoo: hope your headaches a little better babe? xxx



Eternal said:


> Can i join please? Just lost my baby last week at 11 weeks, i am ttc right away and hoping for a BFP soon! Im 27 and i already have a son who is 13months xxx

Sorry for your loss hun, welcome to the group :) ladies on here are absolutely FANTASTIC <3 xx

Hope your all ok hunny bunnies?? 
Got a major blocked nose today :dohh: <3 xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, how are you all doing today... 

Emily-happy you got to finally dtd..it feels great to start ttc again doesnt it.. you feel back to yourself again.. hope nobody got any burns last night...:rofl: and :dust::dust::dust:

Bellamummy-Im 5dpo and just cant wait to be able to test already.. I'm trying not to symptom spot... although every headache, twinge, cramp of any kind really doesnt help... 

Hayley-I agree 9dpo is still early.. wait a few days and test again..

Eternal-welcome and so sorry for your loss.. I mc at 12 weeks so I know how hard it is.. you think your almost to the safe point where you can be happy and excited.. fxed for you BFP soon and :hugs::hugs:

AFM, Im 5dpo waiting 5 more days to test for the first time... fxed for all of us!!


----------



## HayleyJJ

i also mc 3 times once at 14 once at 12 once at 10 xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all doing today...
> 
> Emily-happy you got to finally dtd..it feels great to start ttc again doesnt it.. you feel back to yourself again.. hope nobody got any burns last night...:rofl: and :dust::dust::dust:

hehe me too babes :happydance: yea i feel so much better.. yaay! hope your okay babes xx


----------



## caleblake

welcome eternal :hi: so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Hayley 9pdo is too soon to poas, you have as much will power as me :rofl:

Im confused today, below is my opk's from the past 3 days, the bottom one is 2 days ago, the middle 2 are yesterday and the top ones earlier today. I did another one 5 mins ago (as you can tell hayley im a poas-a-holic too and its lighter than the top one :headspin: I didnt think the top one was dark enough for it to be positive. Im sooooooo confused xxx

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00227-20110113-1216.jpg


----------



## laura_2010

Quesion about cervix - Were should it be after ovulation high or low open or clsed? x


----------



## puppycat

I have no ideas about cervix position but I think it depends on what's normal for you. I don't think it's a textbook answer - you have to note your cervix position each month to know how it is for you specifically.

Well I got myself a cycle ticker and that says I have 2 days to go so will POAS OPK tonight again after this afternoon's blank and see what happens. IT's all waiting! No :sex: for me for the next few days tho!!


----------



## lilrojo

Gash-I was never good at interpreting opks, thats why this past cycle I used the digital opks with the smiley face... no lines to compare haha... but the top one is getting darker maybe tomorrow..just keep dtd to be safe.. ha great advice huh...


----------



## caleblake

lilrojo- thanks i have the smiley face one but no sticks for it, I cant find where to buy the sticks alome xxx


----------



## poppy666

I had that problem Gash and got told i had to buy the whole set :shrug: so started using Asda's own x


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah I dont think they sell the sticks alone for the digital ones.. stinks... I just hated looking at those lines wondering is that a positive.. looks like it and have it not be.. or when just part of the line gets really dark and the other half isnt.. annoying.. good luck let us know if its darker tomorrow..


----------



## poppy666

I know the Asda one's are a bit expensive oppose to IC's but you cant mistake the line when its positive x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi Gash, I used the digital ones too and also used the ones you have at the same time just to see if they worked because the lines (including control line) always seemed to be really faint. When I got a POS on the digital I did get a POS on the little one too but the test line wasn't as dark as the control line, yours look like they are going in the right direction tho, hopefully tomorrow xx


----------



## puppycat

Hey ladies, just on my way up to bed but have to remind myself to be strong!

I am (TMI) very very wet down there and my little ticker says I'm at my most fertile.... sigh. When they say you're more fertile after m/c do they mean you produce more CM? I'm very slimy (TMI again). Must be strong.

OK enough of that - night all x


----------



## caleblake

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm think I will try the asda ones next month if Im not pregnant.

I loved the smiley face one but its expensive, they obviously know what they are doing not selling the sticks seperatley (it stinks). Im away to look for a cheap deal online xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

gash02 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm think I will try the asda ones next month if Im not pregnant.
> 
> I loved the smiley face one but its expensive, they obviously know what they are doing not selling the sticks seperatley (it stinks). Im away to look for a cheap deal online xxx


I know they are so expensive! FX's you won't need them next month!! I have just been looking online for you but can't see any! I was lucky my friend had a pack left over so gave me them!xx


----------



## BellasMummy

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all doing today...
> 
> Emily-happy you got to finally dtd..it feels great to start ttc again doesnt it.. you feel back to yourself again.. hope nobody got any burns last night...:rofl: and :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Bellamummy-Im 5dpo and just cant wait to be able to test already.. I'm trying not to symptom spot... although every headache, twinge, cramp of any kind really doesnt help...
> 
> Hayley-I agree 9dpo is still early.. wait a few days and test again..
> 
> Eternal-welcome and so sorry for your loss.. I mc at 12 weeks so I know how hard it is.. you think your almost to the safe point where you can be happy and excited.. fxed for you BFP soon and :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM, Im 5dpo waiting 5 more days to test for the first time... fxed for all of us!!

Hey! I am really trying not to symptom spot, but it is soooo hard! I felt so ill last nite I really thought I was getting the flu but today I feel fine! Have you had any more symptoms?xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Bella, I know I hate symptom spotting too.. umm.. have had some but then hoping they arent in my head... i have been sick feeling off and on, off and on crampy/twinges, off and on heartburn, creamy lotiony cm, off and on headaches, my gums were bleeding this morning when i brushed, my chest is itchy but that could be cuz its winter here and the air is drier, tired, and moody.. haha.. lots of "possible" symptoms.. i just cant wait to test and know already.. so i can move on and try again or celebrate! Fxed for you when are you testing.. Im trying to hold off till the 18th, I will be 10dpo.. what about you new symptoms??


----------



## HayleyJJ

gash02 said:


> welcome eternal :hi: so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Hayley 9pdo is too soon to poas, you have as much will power as me :rofl:
> 
> Im confused today, below is my opk's from the past 3 days, the bottom one is 2 days ago, the middle 2 are yesterday and the top ones earlier today. I did another one 5 mins ago (as you can tell hayley im a poas-a-holic too and its lighter than the top one :headspin: I didnt think the top one was dark enough for it to be positive. Im sooooooo confused xxx
> 
> https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00227-20110113-1216.jpg

i only ever get a faint line wen mines a os so top one loks reallly good babes



puppycat said:


> Hey ladies, just on my way up to bed but have to remind myself to be strong!
> 
> I am (TMI) very very wet down there and my little ticker says I'm at my most fertile.... sigh. When they say you're more fertile after m/c do they mean you produce more CM? I'm very slimy (TMI again). Must be strong.
> 
> OK enough of that - night all x

be strong babes hehe xxxx


----------



## caleblake

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00237-20110114-1225.jpg

this is the updated one, second one from yesterday and todays are at the top and they both look lighter than the first one from yesterday :headspin: im so confused 

thanks hayley xxx


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies!!! hope everyone is doing well.. :hugs:

AFM: 6 days late and no :witch: my temp is the same as yesterday (98.4) from 97.9 Wednesday morning.... I haven't tested again since Wednesday bcuz i only have one hpt left and want to save it for this weekend. I haven't DTD so I may be out this month and next month too if I don't get a BFP. this sucks!.... 

hope everyone has a wonderful Friday and a beautiful weekend...

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh my temps up down up down dunno wtf is happening :cry: still spotting which is getting on my tits now :haha: This cycle is sooooooooooo gone to pot :dohh:


----------



## HayleyJJ

i dont temp i cant get on with it my af due sunday xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

gash02 said:


> https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00237-20110114-1225.jpg
> 
> this is the updated one, second one from yesterday and todays are at the top and they both look lighter than the first one from yesterday :headspin: im so confused
> 
> thanks hayley xxx

just kp bedding till line goes its picking something up babes xx


----------



## poppy666

FX it done arrive sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Good Morning Ladies, Fxed for you Hayley that the witch doesnt show... I'm testing on Tuesday at 10dpo.. af due on Thursday.. hoping for a pos


----------



## HayleyJJ

i want her to show that way i know my cycles are back to normal after mc xx

how are you all tonight?


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies!

Hope you are all well, I haven't got anything to report today no symptoms at all, feeling quite low and to make it worse I just walked into a wall whilst carrying a car seat it hit me right on the side really hard! Do you think this could damage anything! (Stupid question I know)!

Baby dust to you all!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

Hey Hayley

Yes I'm ok, just waiting for Laura's bottle to warm for the bedtime routine to begin.

How are you?

Did another OPK and it's still blank - getting a bit annoyed now!! Lol


----------



## lilrojo

HayleyJJ said:


> i want her to show that way i know my cycles are back to normal after mc xx
> 
> how are you all tonight?

Hey Hayley sorry :blush: thought you didnt want it to show.. well then I hope she does show!!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I was hoping I could join! I had a tubal reversal on the 21st of october 2010, bfp Dec 23rd mc on the 4th of Jan. I know my hcg levels are down to zero because they keep an eye on me since the surgery to make sure it was not in the tubes. Af usually arrives anywhere from the 23-25th every month , I am hoping that af will be kind enough to come along then so I can start ttc again.

Oh, I forgot to add, I am 33 DH is 32 I have 2 kiddos from previous marriage and DH does not have any of his own. I would also love one of those siggys! :)

Babydust to you all :hugs:


----------



## HayleyJJ

BellasMummy said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Hope you are all well, I haven't got anything to report today no symptoms at all, feeling quite low and to make it worse I just walked into a wall whilst carrying a car seat it hit me right on the side really hard! Do you think this could damage anything! (Stupid question I know)!
> 
> Baby dust to you all!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

no abes its all protected more than we think xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

puppycat said:


> Hey Hayley
> 
> Yes I'm ok, just waiting for Laura's bottle to warm for the bedtime routine to begin.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Did another OPK and it's still blank - getting a bit annoyed now!! Lol

 hey babes i hate opks never get a pos xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

lilrojo said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> i want her to show that way i know my cycles are back to normal after mc xx
> 
> how are you all tonight?
> 
> Hey Hayley sorry :blush: thought you didnt want it to show.. well then I hope she does show!!Click to expand...

im 50/50 hun i want af so i know cycles all ok but also want bfp catch 22.

how are you lovely xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, I was hoping I could join! I had a tubal reversal on the 21st of october 2010, bfp Dec 23rd mc on the 4th of Jan. I know my hcg levels are down to zero because they keep an eye on me since the surgery to make sure it was not in the tubes. Af usually arrives anywhere from the 23-25th every month , I am hoping that af will be kind enough to come along then so I can start ttc again.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to add, I am 33 DH is 32 I have 2 kiddos from previous marriage and DH does not have any of his own. I would also love one of those siggys! :)
> 
> Babydust to you all :hugs:

welcomes darlinh so sorry for ur loss you will have lots of giggles here with us xx:hugs:


----------



## HayleyJJ

hey ladies how are we all my af due tomo and still getting heartburn may re test tomo xx


----------



## poppy666

FX Hayley it dont come xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

poppy666 said:


> FX Hayley it dont come xxx

thanks babes how are you today?


----------



## poppy666

Im good thanks Hayley, still spotting a little but not stopping me DTD :haha: do my 1st OPK today see what happens, may post a daily OPK :happydance:


----------



## HayleyJJ

i never get pos opks but still fall preg think my surge is low


----------



## poppy666

I got a positive last week then i started bleeding again 2 days after so was pointless :haha:

Yes ive read some ladies dont get a full positive any month x


----------



## HayleyJJ

omg im 13 dpo today gonna re test x


----------



## puppycat

Ooooh Hayley go test!!

I wonder if I'm destined to never get a pos OPK, haven't done one today yet.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, How are we are today.... It took me awhile to get a pos opk this cycle.. later than normal... so maybe that is how yours is puppy... 

poppy-could luck with the opk... would love to see how they turn out!

Hayley-be sure to let us know how the test turns out..

AFM-Im 7dpo still having many "possible" symptoms but just waiting it out till tuesday.. do you ladies think monday at 9dpo I would get a pos.. or would it more than likely be a neg...??


----------



## HayleyJJ

bfn girlies hehe i knew it x mind u i would rather get af first so cycles are back to normal xx

how are we all


----------



## HayleyJJ

i did get a bfp once at 9dpo x


----------



## laura_2010

Aww hayley! I was like that after my d and c....My sypotoms are ( im thinking there real) Cm thickish creamy cm tad bit sticky tho... ( sorri tmi) :dohh: Sickness this morning but then went n tad bit of heartburn n sore nipples n boobs! Im only 5dpo tho...... :blush:


----------



## poppy666

Ok 1st OPK this cycle CD10 what you think another few days IF i ov? Same test x

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/OPKs15thJan001.jpg


https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/OPKs15thJan002.jpg


----------



## laura_2010

It looks al most pos test againe tomorrow... Lots of Bding tho! xx


----------



## poppy666

Woohoooo thanks fx :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Very jealous of your OPK Poppy, I wish I even had a hint of a line!
Don't give up hope Hayley, you never know!
Tired today. Still not sleeping properly and having vivid bad dreams when I DO sleep x


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat yours will come sweetie :hugs: guess everyone is different and im not getting too excited it could disappear tomorrow. x


----------



## Superstoked

Very nice opk poppy...lots of bding :)


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh everytime i DTD i end up spotting again :dohh: BUT i gotta pounce tonight he's back to work tomorrow :haha:


----------



## puppycat

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

just had a faint line on my OPK

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Sorry I'm just SO happy!!

It's not even a positive :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat dont matter its worth celebrating i got excited with mine :haha: It just lets us know our bodies are going back to normal :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## laura_2010

Puppcat - ooooh So pleased for you...! :thumbup:

Poppy - :sex: wooohooo!

Well I have a new syptom... Sore am I mean sore nipples!!! Killing me! :winkwink: Whats everyone up to tonight?


----------



## poppy666

Sore nibbs are great :happydance::happydance: Im going to have a bath and pounce on OH :haha:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies!

Hope you are all well!

Poppy- OPk looks great hopefully tom will be POS.

Puppycat- Yay good that the lines are starting to appear!

Hayley- Sorry for your BFN, next month will be your month!

Lilrojo- Good luck for your BFP!!

:hi: to anyone I have missed!

I am now 8DPO and in a foul mood today! I have got trapped wind pain in my left side which is really bugging me! I don't feel very positive at all today but am hoping and praying that the :witch: doesn't arrive!!

Baby dust to you all!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi, Are yuo 1 of the first testers? x im 5dpo :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Loads of :dust::dust::dust: Bella :hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

laura_2010 said:


> Hi, Are yuo 1 of the first testers? x im 5dpo :thumbup:

Hi Laura!

Yes I am 8DPO! Going to test on Monday I think!

Not feeing very positive today! But I didn't feel positive the last time and I was pregnant! So that doesn't mean anything!

I haven't really had any major symptoms apart from feeling really sick the other nite and a bad headache and today had a trapped wind pain! Have you had any?

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Iv had really sore nipples n boobs did have heartburn past 2 nights...:wacko: few cramps n lower back pain! Im a lil positive But u never know... Monday! not long!!Lots of luck!!! :flower::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## puppycat

:yay:

Just done another OPK and it's darker, not quite positive but close.

At least I know things are back on track at least. I seem to be able to rely more on my CM though than these OPK's.


----------



## Superstoked

Puppy, congrats on the opk!!


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat your making me want to go do another :dohh: nooooooooooo i will be good and wait till tomorrow at 2pm :haha:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hey Ladies!!
puppycat- :happydance: great news about your OPK!!
popz- really wish your bloody spotting would p*ss off! hope you get the result you want tomorrow :dance:
hayley- sorry about the bfn hun, next month will be the BFP month sweety xx

hope all you other lovely ladies are ok?

xx


----------



## poppy666

Emz no spotting atm and it better have pissed off now :happydance:


----------



## honey08

:hi: im also ttc 2011 after a loss xx 

ive a scan on 20th to see that everythings ok, its doesnt feel like it, thinking ive PCOS or something :cry:

will update u , fx with a :bfp: soonx, been ttc2 since april , mc in july :cry:


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies,

Hayley- sorry about your bfn hunny :hugs:

Puppycat- yay for the lines starting to appear :yipee:

Poppy- Wohoo for your opks too :wohoo:

Hey everyone else think your all well. Ive given up on my opks as I can make head or tails of it this month, grrrrrr.

Hope your all having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Popz... i like this, no no no.. i *LOVE* this.. ALOT!! :happydance: Oooh Yeaa :coolio: :happydance:


----------



## emilyrose.x

honey08 said:


> :hi: im also ttc 2011 after a loss xx
> 
> ive a scan on 20th to see that everythings ok, its doesnt feel like it, thinking ive PCOS or something :cry:
> 
> will update u , fx with a :bfp: soonx, been ttc2 since april , mc in july :cry:

Hey hun!! Fingers crossed everything will be okay! :thumbup: I had my confirmation scan on 12th Jan and everything was okay so we are now TTC our first little healthy miracle.. BFP this year for us all :happydance:

x


----------



## poppy666

:haha::kiss: im loving your new avatar :winkwink: im gonna pounce on OH again tonight cos he back at work tomorrow till either mon or tue :thumbup:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Haha thanks babes ;) Me and OH went to London earlier to pick up his new Nova :coolio: haha! 1988 BEAUT. ;) Hit th 80mph mark earlier on M1,, Oohh Stepp Backk ;) haha he *LOVES* his Novas - i never kheard of one before i got with him Ha!! Was on train there at 5.30am :huh: got 2 underground tubes, another train then a bus.. :dohh: didnt get there till gone 11am.. been a loonggg day! Bought a shit hot top though :coolio: Was taking pictays in car so thought id upload a couple hehe :haha: 

Last night after :sex: i put my pants under the pillow so i didnt have to search for them for half a hour at bottom of bed, when we got back from London his mum had made his bed with new sheets and i was like "guess you found my stashed panties aye ;) :blush:" she said "yea, i think there in for wash:)" :blush: HOW EMBARRASIN?? Last nights spunky on them and lot :huh: :blush: :rofl: 

Haha that sounds like a good plan babe ;) BFP soon <3 :happydance: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooo i would of died of embarrassment :haha: and sounds like you had a veryyyyyyy long day you must be shattered, upload pics so we can see :happydance:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Ooooooooooooo i would of died of embarrassment :haha: and sounds like you had a veryyyyyyy long day you must be shattered, upload pics so we can see :happydance:

hahaa i wasnt that bothered, was annoyed because i thought they would have been safe hidden under the pillow :dohh: haha!! haha most picts are of the car.. iv never uploaded photos onto post so will have a bash :happydance: xx

The car is OLD-SCHOOL haha ;) xx
 



Attached Files:







nova 011.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 3









nova 010.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3









nova 015.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caleblake

emilyrose.x said:


> Haha thanks babes ;) Me and OH went to London earlier to pick up his new Nova :coolio: haha! 1988 BEAUT. ;) Hit th 80mph mark earlier on M1,, Oohh Stepp Backk ;) haha he *LOVES* his Novas - i never kheard of one before i got with him Ha!! Was on train there at 5.30am :huh: got 2 underground tubes, another train then a bus.. :dohh: didnt get there till gone 11am.. been a loonggg day! Bought a shit hot top though :coolio: Was taking pictays in car so thought id upload a couple hehe :haha:
> 
> Last night after :sex: i put my pants under the pillow so i didnt have to search for them for half a hour at bottom of bed, when we got back from London his mum had made his bed with new sheets and i was like "guess you found my stashed panties aye ;) :blush:" she said "yea, i think there in for wash:)" :blush: HOW EMBARRASIN?? Last nights spunky on them and lot :huh: :blush: :rofl
> 
> Haha that sounds like a good plan babe ;) BFP soon <3 :happydance: xxx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

embarassing.com :haha: xxx


----------



## puppycat

Em - Ha ha, crispy pants mmmmmmmmm lol.

Go do another OPK Poppy - it won't hurt! I won't judge you!

Well I just wanted to pop in and say goodnight xxxxxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Haha girls i swear they were rock hard when the spunky went :huh: :rofl: like they had been laid with cement ;) hahaa!!!!


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: bit like my pillow case last night after having it under my butt :blush:


----------



## emilyrose.x

:rofl: :rofl: could use it as a spare ironing board haha! it really amuses me how its so slimy and drys like concrete :rofl: liquid to solid :huh: hahaha!! Right my gorgeous ladies im off for abit of concrete filling then bed ;) pahaha! speak tomorrow! big hugs and dust :dust: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

lmao night Emz enjoy rest of your evening and stuffing :haha: xx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Bella.. I think I might test on Monday too might be too early though so I'm really debating testing or waiting longer... I hate seeing the BFNs so I'm not sure yet.. Im 7-8dpo and still having symptoms but who knows find out soon.. Fxed for you!!

Hayley-Happy your body is back to normal sorry for the BFN

Poppy & Puppcat- happy for your OPKS!!


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

Well I feel awful today :(

Didn't sleep well, again. Got a funny tummy too and feel a bit like I might be coming down with something.

Got DH's son coming today too, a hyperactive 7 year old to contend with gah! lol


----------



## HayleyJJ

got another bfn this am not fmu though but i had a small spot of blood nothing else could that be ib? even when im due any day? it defro isnt start of af as was tiny amount then i wiped again and nothing arghhh help


----------



## HayleyJJ

puppycat said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Well I feel awful today :(
> 
> Didn't sleep well, again. Got a funny tummy too and feel a bit like I might be coming down with something.
> 
> Got DH's son coming today too, a hyperactive 7 year old to contend with gah! lol

oh babes hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Hayley. What colour was your bleed hun? x


----------



## HayleyJJ

puppycat said:


> Thanks Hayley. What colour was your bleed hun? x

bright red hun the tiniest bit tho odd


----------



## HayleyJJ

where is everyone hehe


----------



## puppycat

Hey

Have you had anymore bleeding hun? I guess it could've been caused by :sex: ?


----------



## HayleyJJ

i havent bd as had thrush all gone now tho!

i bd over ov thats it

ive been really tired and had heartburn thats about it really

no more bleeding and no af cramps


----------



## puppycat

Hmmm well keep an eye on it I guess. I wouldn't worry if it was only a spot and you haven't had any since or cramps.

Not helpful really am I?!


----------



## poppy666

Could it not be implantation blood? :shrug:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hayley u could ring NHS Direct number? they put you through to a doctor and you tell them and they can say if its nothing to worry about/normal or book you in for a appointment? 
xx
Popz i enjoyed my evening last night ;) haha hope your ok babes xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

i though ib as well!!

nhs direct would laugh at me hun it was a tiny amount hehehe


----------



## fifemum85

HayleyJJ said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hayley. What colour was your bleed hun? x
> 
> bright red hun the tiniest bit tho oddClick to expand...

Hi there, don't wanna get ur hopes up but it could be implantation bleeding. (researched on google) I had that last year and didn't get my bfp until a week later. Sending :dust: your way hun.
I had two m/cs last year a month apart (a few months after an op to have Mirena coil removed) It has been tough for us but just got my bfp last week (we just started trying dec). 3rd time lucky I hope. I have a DD and she desperately wants a little brother/sister. 
GL and don't give up hope xx


----------



## poppy666

Hayley well it could be sweetie i got my fx for you :happydance:

Emz been a bit emotional today and snapping at my OH and LO, he thinks im depressed and should see a doctor cos im losing it a lot with LO and irritable and not myself but i dunno, just feel like there's nothing to look forward to in life no more :shrug:

Here's my OPKs anyways

Top = 3pm yesterday

Middle = 10.30pm last night

Today = 3pm 

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/opks002.jpg​


----------



## HayleyJJ

fifemum85 said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hayley. What colour was your bleed hun? x
> 
> bright red hun the tiniest bit tho oddClick to expand...
> 
> Hi there, don't wanna get ur hopes up but it could be implantation bleeding. (researched on google) I had that last year and didn't get my bfp until a week later. Sending :dust: your way hun.
> I had two m/cs last year a month apart (a few months after an op to have Mirena coil removed) It has been tough for us but just got my bfp last week (we just started trying dec). 3rd time lucky I hope. I have a DD and she desperately wants a little brother/sister.
> GL and don't give up hope xxClick to expand...


welcome babes sorry for your losses and congrats on bfp xxxx:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Poppy - :hugs: the hardest part of depression is reaching out for help. Make an appt with your GP, you may just be run down or have a hormone imbalance (given that you have JUST Ov'd by the seem of it)

I hope it isn't depression honey xx


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat think ive felt like this for a while after LO was born and its got worse since i MC'd.. im even losing it with LO i lost the plot this morning with OH and LO over nothing and scared them both, they left the room and i just cried.. just scared id hurt LO when i lose it :cry: dunno whats wrong with me x


----------



## puppycat

How are you sleeping Poppy? How's your appetite?


----------



## poppy666

Never sleep through the night always wake up, my appetite i just eat when hungry never had a good one. I never even want to go out anywhere just prefer to stop home x


----------



## puppycat

I was so shocked when my GP diagnosed 'depression'. You assume you'd know but I guess we just carry on don't we.

Is there anybody you can speak to about it? My mum was great support in the beginning as she's been there before, she's suffering again now though and I don't think anyone except me has noticed, it's so much easier to spot when you're there yourself.

It's difficult to know without seeing you and speaking to you but the main thing is that you get help and chat to someone, preferably the GP but that's a big step. x


----------



## poppy666

Nobody to speak too and if i had im not one to talk about my feelings i always bottle things up, will make an appointment tomorrow, thanks Puppycat x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi ladies, how are you all this evening?

I not long got in from doing my shopping. As i have joined slimming world to get this 1 and half stone off so i can start Clomid :)

Still no AF tho on CD88 now ekkk

I have got like really sore nipples tho and they are always on end could cut glass with them lol

I'm mega tired and got loads of wind but that could be my IBS tho!

what do u all think?/

I have a boots own brand test in the house but not sure if i should test tho scared to since i think it will be BFN :(

xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

hey ladies poppy go and talk to gp see what he thinks im thinking of u xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi Ladies,

How are you all? I need to catch up and read posts!

So I am 9DPO today and have had a bit of spotting it was just when I went to the toilet it was small bit of bright red/pink cm. Could this be implantation or do you think my AF arriving early? My cycle is usually 32/33 days so am a bit confused!! Today is CD28 after MC.

Baby dust to you all!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HayleyJJ

hey bella sounds good to me i thought i had ib today but im cd28 since mc as well now cramping a bit so guess i gotta sit tight n wait xx


----------



## BellasMummy

HayleyJJ said:


> hey bella sounds good to me i thought i had ib today but im cd28 since mc as well now cramping a bit so guess i gotta sit tight n wait xx

Hey Hayley, sorry I need to catch up with the posts!

Was yours much? What colour was it? I just thought it was AF straight away, but mine usually starts dark brown then red but this was very bright pinky red!
xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies! I have a question. Could it be possible to ovulate almost 2 weeks after mc? I have no way of testing, still waiting on my opk's to arrive in the mail. Just now I was standing talking to DH and I felt wet all of a sudden. I went to the bathroom to check it out. It was not very sticky like but very wet but off white creamish color...A sign af is coming or sign of O?? I am so confused. Help...lol 

If I am indeed about to O...should I ignore it and wait for af or go with the flow. I know it is a personal choice but what would you do? lol Oh my.... the joys of ttc!! :)


----------



## poppy666

About 13 days after my mc i got loads of cloudy & clear ewcm for 3 days and even got a positive on an opk, but on the 4th day i got a fresh bleed which has turned to spotting now, so not sure if it was fertile cm or not :shrug:

Edited i went with the flow and DTD anyways just incase lol x


----------



## Superstoked

Thank you poppy. So you got af a few days later? Maybe that is what is happening to me. I hope so!! I am due for af in about 6 days, mc on the 4th I know my levels were zero on the 11th. Patience...something I have none of..lol Thank you for you help. :)


----------



## puppycat

I was wet for 3 days and had a line on OPK on the third day. I'd say if you feel ready then go for it!!


----------



## poppy666

Superstoked said:


> Thank you poppy. So you got af a few days later? Maybe that is what is happening to me. I hope so!! I am due for af in about 6 days, mc on the 4th I know my levels were zero on the 11th. Patience...something I have none of..lol Thank you for you help. :)

I got my fresh bleed 16 days after my erpc which has lasted 11 days 7 of those was light flow, rang epu and they said it was my af but i dont know for sure if it is or not... i give up with my body atm lol but got another positive opk last night :wacko:


----------



## HayleyJJ

BellasMummy said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> hey bella sounds good to me i thought i had ib today but im cd28 since mc as well now cramping a bit so guess i gotta sit tight n wait xx
> 
> Hey Hayley, sorry I need to catch up with the posts!
> 
> Was yours much? What colour was it? I just thought it was AF straight away, but mine usually starts dark brown then red but this was very bright pinky red!
> xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

mine was bright red a vvvv small amount tho now stringy cm



Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies! I have a question. Could it be possible to ovulate almost 2 weeks after mc? I have no way of testing, still waiting on my opk's to arrive in the mail. Just now I was standing talking to DH and I felt wet all of a sudden. I went to the bathroom to check it out. It was not very sticky like but very wet but off white creamish color...A sign af is coming or sign of O?? I am so confused. Help...lol
> 
> If I am indeed about to O...should I ignore it and wait for af or go with the flow. I know it is a personal choice but what would you do? lol Oh my.... the joys of ttc!! :)

they say to count first day of mc as cd1 babes so yes u could be oving


----------



## BellasMummy

HayleyJJ said:


> BellasMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> hey bella sounds good to me i thought i had ib today but im cd28 since mc as well now cramping a bit so guess i gotta sit tight n wait xx
> 
> Hey Hayley, sorry I need to catch up with the posts!
> 
> Was yours much? What colour was it? I just thought it was AF straight away, but mine usually starts dark brown then red but this was very bright pinky red!
> xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> mine was bright red a vvvv small amount tho now stringy cm
> 
> How long did it last? xxClick to expand...


----------



## HayleyJJ

its was a wipe then no more


----------



## BellasMummy

HayleyJJ said:


> its was a wipe then no more

Ok that is sort of like me, i just went again and it was just pinkish stain on tissue! Oh I am so confused!! I am only 9DPO surely AF can't come that soon! Can it!

FX'd for you hun xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Hayley well it could be sweetie i got my fx for you :happydance:
> 
> Emz been a bit emotional today and snapping at my OH and LO, he thinks im depressed and should see a doctor cos im losing it a lot with LO and irritable and not myself but i dunno, just feel like there's nothing to look forward to in life no more :shrug:

Arw' babes :hugs: iv just come on or i would have wrote back sooner.
Its completely understandable that your snapping hun, youve been through a MC, dont know whats happening with this spotting and its been a really hard time for you. Even the littlest thing will set you off right now, you cant help it hun. If going to the GP going to help you then i say do it sweety, you need to let *everything* out right now, and you are more than welcome to message me sweety with your problems, il always be here to give you advise or tell you dirty stories ;) hehe but seriously your a great lady and everyone on here will support you. I really wish you didnt feel like this Popz :( just wanna give you a massive hug! just think about things to come, like being pregnant again (which will be very soon)! Everything will work out for you hun, everything will fall into place dont worry, in the mean time you have us bunch to help you through it :hugs: big hugs and snogss ;) hehe xxxxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

em thats lush babes and i second that pops xx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies i will see what Doc says probz thinks im a loony :haha: im totally drained today noooooooooo energy, but still gonna find some with OH tonight :winkwink:


----------



## emilyrose.x

thanks Haley hun, hope your ok sweety?xx

Popz - haha then what the hell would he think if he met me? ;) id be put in the nut house haha!! you'd think id disapeared because i wouldnt be able to type in my restraining jacket :huh: haha!! Try red bull if your low on energy hun - hear it gives you wings ;) haha sexytime.. ohh yeaa :coolio: Im currently watching a coffee table on ebay.. gunna try outbid someone last second :happydance: they will get a email sayin "You Have Been Outbidded By £0.01" :rofl: oo i can just image their face when iv got my coffee on the beast ;) will look boomting in the living room :happydance: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Emz i always put 99p after whatever pounds im bidding always win doing that lol x


----------



## HayleyJJ

phahaha thats well funny xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Haha its brill init! :happydance: not long left on it now ladies so wish me look!! if i win it we guna pick it up tonight haha! il put my bid in at 40seconds left ;) haha biatches its minee!! xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

poppy666 said:


> Thanks ladies i will see what Doc says probz thinks im a loony :haha: im totally drained today noooooooooo energy, but still gonna find some with OH tonight :winkwink:

Hope you feel better soon huni! I totally know where you are coming from, I am snapping so much too. Remember your hormones are all over the place hun and you need to give yourself time, try and have time to relax on your own aswell. It is so lovely chatting on here, everyone makes me feel so much better xxxx


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> Haha its brill init! :happydance: not long left on it now ladies so wish me look!! if i win it we guna pick it up tonight haha! il put my bid in at 40seconds left ;) haha biatches its minee!! xxx

Emz leave your bid till 15 seconds 40 toooooooooooooo early xx


----------



## poppy666

BellasMummy said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies i will see what Doc says probz thinks im a loony :haha: im totally drained today noooooooooo energy, but still gonna find some with OH tonight :winkwink:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon huni! I totally know where you are coming from, I am snapping so much too. Remember your hormones are all over the place hun and you need to give yourself time, try and have time to relax on your own aswell. It is so lovely chatting on here, everyone makes me feel so much better xxxxClick to expand...

Your right if i didnt have internet or bnb i dont know what id do xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Popz :cry: :cry: :cry: the internet messed up so my bid didnt go through because i counted down to put it in for 20 secs left :cry: iv emailed seller so hopefully he will let me have it lol! xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

phaahaha did u win emz u mad hormonal ttc ebayer xx


----------



## Superstoked

What a great idea!! I shall try that with the next thing I wanna buy on ebay..I love it! lol 

Thanks for having me ladies :)


----------



## poppy666

Awww sweetie thats happened to me, comp crashes at last minute :hugs: see if there is a similar one or same? x


----------



## emilyrose.x

No Hayley - stupid effin internet decided to be a assh*le and crash :growlmad: :cry: xx
I had a look if any simular but non that under £200 :cry: ffs lol!! im in a bad bad mood now! lol! *mardy emotional ttc alert* haha ;) xxx


----------



## poppy666

Oops !!! :haha:


----------



## HayleyJJ

i have incresed weeing today how odd and stringy cm wtf thats about


----------



## HayleyJJ

emilyrose.x said:


> No Hayley - stupid effin internet decided to be a assh*le and crash :growlmad: :cry: xx
> I had a look if any simular but non that under £200 :cry: ffs lol!! im in a bad bad mood now! lol! *mardy emotional ttc alert* haha ;) xxx

oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :help:


----------



## puppycat

That's called sod's law Em! You'll find a better one I'm sure!

I'm sorry I'm not much support on here ladies, I just read your posts (especially your reply to Poppy Em) and think 'god I couldn't even have thought of that!' I blame sleep deprivation - :(

:hugs: tho x


----------



## poppy666

Aww puppycat your a great support dont forget that :hugs: My OH agree's with me going to the Doc's he's noticed a dramatic change in my moods etc 'even tho ive not really noticed myself' so we will see xx

On another note tonights OPK has faded to negative so lets see what my chart does in next 3 days 'if i ov'd or not' x


----------



## HayleyJJ

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh how exciting!!

when im down i know cause i cry all the time and i am really angry!!! luckily im not afraid to talk wen im down which is good

the docs are great pops and will prob makeu fill out a questionaire about depression etc xx


----------



## puppycat

Yes and trust me when I say 'if you're not happy or comfortable with the Dr you see then go see someone else' honestly.

The one Dr I saw was horrid and I came home and cried my eyes out. The one I have now is lovely and actually takes the time to read my notes before seeing me. Makes you feel like a somebody rather than a dipstick who needs tablets to survive the day.


----------



## poppy666

I will do puppycat :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies, just popping by quickly before bed. sorry for neglecting you all, Ive had a very hectic weekend and spend the past few hours trying to decide which new bed I wanted to buy :thumbup: I got one and bedside tables and I bought new wardrobes the other day too :haha:

Will try and catch up proparly tomorrow

nanite xxx


----------



## LiSa2010

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, I was hoping I could join! I had a tubal reversal on the 21st of october 2010, bfp Dec 23rd mc on the 4th of Jan. I know my hcg levels are down to zero because they keep an eye on me since the surgery to make sure it was not in the tubes. Af usually arrives anywhere from the 23-25th every month , I am hoping that af will be kind enough to come along then so I can start ttc again.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to add, I am 33 DH is 32 I have 2 kiddos from previous marriage and DH does not have any of his own. I would also love one of those siggys! :)
> 
> Babydust to you all :hugs:

hi super, welcome to the thread... :hugs:



honey08 said:


> :hi: im also ttc 2011 after a loss xx
> 
> ive a scan on 20th to see that everythings ok, its doesnt feel like it, thinking ive PCOS or something :cry:
> 
> will update u , fx with a :bfp: soonx, been ttc2 since april , mc in july :cry:

hi honey, welcome as well... so sorry for your loss.. hope you get your :bfp: soon.



BellasMummy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How are you all? I need to catch up and read posts!
> 
> So I am 9DPO today and have had a bit of spotting it was just when I went to the toilet it was small bit of bright red/pink cm. Could this be implantation or do you think my AF arriving early? My cycle is usually 32/33 days so am a bit confused!! Today is CD28 after MC.
> 
> Baby dust to you all!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

FXd for your :bfp: Bellas!!!!


:hi: to everyone! :friends:

Hope everyone is doing well!!! :hugs:

for everyone testing, FXd for :bfp: :hugs: 

for those who got the :witch: hoping you get your :bfp: next month! :hugs:

AFM: I am 8DPO and will be testing on Wednesday the 19th!! FXd for a :bfp:


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies
Well I gave in this morning and :sex: my poor DH was getting a bit desperate! He pulled out tho (tmi?) So hopefully safe.
Poppy let us know what the Dr says today. No plans for today, DH wants to go out and get some fresh air but think it's going to rain again. Sigh.


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hey all hows u all doing? xx


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat cant get in to see a doctor till thurseday but will let you know xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

hope ur all ok still no af for me yet! but constant peeing i ordered 1omiu last night so hopefully they come tomo xx

hope ur all feeling better xx


----------



## poppy666

Hayley how late are you now? Those 10miu are great arnt they, i used them last time never let me down.

afm temps went up today so think fertility friend will say i ov'd yesterday IF they carry on rising fx x


----------



## puppycat

Awww Poppy that's rubbish! 

Hello all, I'm ok today actually, bit tired but not too bad. How are you all?


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies, how soon do you think you can test with 10miu?
xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

i think u can test from 10 dpo hun i got a bfp at 9dpo once 

i just ordered some last night x


----------



## poppy666

BellasMummy said:


> Hey ladies, how soon do you think you can test with 10miu?
> xx

I got a faint from 9dpo but i implanted at 7dpo ( charting) so depends when you IP Bella x


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks ladies,

I tested this morn with one and it was BFN. I spotted yesterday so maybe IB but it was bright red/pinky so not sure if it i AF starting but that would mean AF came 9DPO. I am so confused!!

xx


----------



## poppy666

If IP bleed it takes up to 3 days for hcg to get into your system, just keep poas :haha: i found FMU wasnt good for me SMU was tho x


----------



## BellasMummy

Ok thanks Poppy I will keep testing! I have loads of tests anyway!!

Have any of you had implantation bleeding before and if so was it red?

xx


----------



## poppy666

No only thing i got was cramping cos it woke me up one night and when i looked back at my chart after BFP it was when i got the IP dip x


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies! :hi:

bellas: my IB was a pinkish nude color. but everones body is different and yours could very well be IB... good luck sweety! :hugs:

hope everyone is well!!!

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hey hunnies!!
I emailed the seller saying id give them more money and how i missed bidding :cry: but they decided to obey by ebays rules :shrug: damnnitt!! il find another one..i hope :happydance: hope you sexys are all okay?? 
My cycles before MC was every 30 days, i started bleeding on 17/12/2010 but lost all the clots on 18/12/2010,the next mornign found out baby had no HB.. today is the 30th day from 18/12/2010 but nothing? no off coloured discharge? cramps? nada?? Il wait a week and see if my af shows up :shrug: xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Hmmmmmmmmmmm if af comes :haha:


----------



## babysimpson

Can I join?

I'm 29, trying for first baby, have lost 4 babies (2nd pregnancy was with twins), last pregnancy ended at 8 weeks on the 3rd September. TTC put on hold while having blood done for recurrent m/c. First batch came back ok, still waiting on second but TTC'ing again and hoping to have a 2011 baby.


----------



## poppy666

Welcome and so sorry for your losses that must be hard :hugs: have they not adviced to take baby asprin? only ask because ive seen a few on here with recurrent losses take it x


----------



## HayleyJJ

babysimpson said:


> Can I join?
> 
> I'm 29, trying for first baby, have lost 4 babies (2nd pregnancy was with twins), last pregnancy ended at 8 weeks on the 3rd September. TTC put on hold while having blood done for recurrent m/c. First batch came back ok, still waiting on second but TTC'ing again and hoping to have a 2011 baby.

welcome hun so sorry for ur losses xxx:kiss:


----------



## HayleyJJ

hey ladies been swimming today as started slimming wotld last thurs and just didf 30 mins on wii could not jogg tho as boobs hurts how odd yesterday they were fine!!

still no af and not tested today!!

how are youall today?


----------



## Superstoked

babysimpson said:


> Can I join?
> 
> I'm 29, trying for first baby, have lost 4 babies (2nd pregnancy was with twins), last pregnancy ended at 8 weeks on the 3rd September. TTC put on hold while having blood done for recurrent m/c. First batch came back ok, still waiting on second but TTC'ing again and hoping to have a 2011 baby.

Hey babysimpson, Sorry for you losses :hugs: I hope you get your well deserved bfp real soon xx


----------



## Superstoked

HayleyJJ said:


> hey ladies been swimming today as started slimming wotld last thurs and just didf 30 mins on wii could not jogg tho as boobs hurts how odd yesterday they were fine!!
> 
> still no af and not tested today!!
> 
> how are youall today?

Fx you get you bfp hun. And 30 mins on wii, that is great! 

For those that are in tww I hope you all get your bfp's! 

AFM, well I felt I was O'ing or about to just 2 weeks after mc? So yesterday I get DH to bd..well all was good until (TMI) he pulled out...I was soooo angry but he wants me to wait for af he says. I was not impressed, but have to understand him I guess. LOL

Babydust to you all!xx


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooo i would of chased my OH around the bedroom if he'd done that :rofl:


----------



## Superstoked

poppy666 said:


> Ooooooooooooo i would of chased my OH around the bedroom if he'd done that :rofl:

LOLOL funny, he knows he is in my bad books now..lol maybe I will get some in later:winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah just play on it so he has to beg for it :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies how are we all doing today.. Hope you all had a great weekend..


----------



## babysimpson

I asked about baby aspirin when I found out about my last pregnancy but they said I didn't need it. I'm tempted to take it this time round but not sure


----------



## emilyrose.x

Yo Yo Yoo!!
Howa we all tonight???
In a GREAT mood - been up to check the work the builders been doing the last few days.. OOFFFFT ;) bang tidy!! :happydance: cant wait to move in!! Just little bits and bobs left to do (few tiles on roof, fitting living room fireplace) then me and OH are guna christen every room in there ;) :coolio: 

Seriously cant wait to have our own place - walk around house naked - not be quiet when we :sex: (living with his parents atm so sexytime has had to be quiet lol!!) 

xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

If you read some of the threads regarding it, some ladies use it without the doctors permission.. if i can find the thread one lady had 3 losses and she's 12 weeks now... it wont do any harm if you take a low dose once you get your BFP (under 81mg) will look for thread sweetie xx


----------



## poppy666

Here's the thread 2nd page https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/506553-asprin-no-asprin.html


----------



## HayleyJJ

ladies omg did a 10 miu and there a faint line omg it really might be the start to my :bfp: gonna retest with fmu and hoping its a better line xx heartburn is baddddd today as well xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

HayleyJJ said:


> ladies omg did a 10 miu and there a faint line omg it really might be the start to my :bfp: gonna retest with fmu and hoping its a better line xx heartburn is baddddd today as well xx

Eeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!! NO WAY??? Arww hun!!! :happydance: PUT UP A PICTAY??? Yaaaaaaay!! :happydance: :happydance: Fingers crossed for youu babes!!!!! <3 xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

you cant see it on piccy i bb you hun will post the fmu if any darker im cramping tho but i always get cramps wen preg xx


----------



## poppy666

HayleyJJ said:


> ladies omg did a 10 miu and there a faint line omg it really might be the start to my :bfp: gonna retest with fmu and hoping its a better line xx heartburn is baddddd today as well xx

OMG WHERE'S THE PICCYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HayleyJJ

you cant see it hun its faint so wen i take piccy u cant see it will post one tomo fmu xx


----------



## Superstoked

HayleyJJ said:


> ladies omg did a 10 miu and there a faint line omg it really might be the start to my :bfp: gonna retest with fmu and hoping its a better line xx heartburn is baddddd today as well xx

That is terrific news!!! :hugs::happydance: Wow it is so nice to this happen. I have everything crossed for you! YAY!


----------



## poppy666

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr was gonna tweek it lol ok roll on tomorrow :happydance: just knew it wooooot x


----------



## HayleyJJ

so that must of been ib bleed yest am which is why its so faint im guessing???


----------



## emilyrose.x

Okay hayley babes, make sure you doo :happydance: Im guna get off here to watch a film but im so so so so happy for you hun :happydance: Arwww' SO HAPPY FOR YAA!!! <3 :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

ohhhhhhhhhh you can tweeeek wkkkkd

im so EXCITED about tomo

BANG TIDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emilyrose.x

BANG BANG TIDYY BABEE ;) haha !!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

:happydance::coffee::haha::thumbup::flower::wacko::winkwink::baby::cry::blush::dohh::sleep::hugs::bfp::bfp::sex::dust::laundry::crib::iron::shower::hangwashing::blue::dishes::pink::yellow::cake::brat::bodyb::laugh2::hi::dance::muaha::shy::munch::plane::img::muaha::awww::sadangel::rofl::friends::devil::pizza::telephone::shipw::hugs2::shhh::serenade::hug::boat::bike::shy::amartass::tease::wine::argh::loo::brush::sulk::rain::flasher::loopy::toothpick::grr::trouble::wohoo::saywhat::gun:BNB needs an "I LOVE THIS" Button xx


----------



## poppy666

HayleyJJ said:


> so that must of been ib bleed yest am which is why its so faint im guessing???

It will of been cos it would take a few days to come down and out... :thumbup:


Emz enjoy your film sweetie and hope workers hurry so you get your own space :hugs:


----------



## HayleyJJ

and one for emz:holly:


----------



## HayleyJJ

poppy666 said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> so that must of been ib bleed yest am which is why its so faint im guessing???
> 
> It will of been cos it would take a few days to come down and out... :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Emz enjoy your film sweetie and hope workers hurry so you get your own space :hugs:Click to expand...

so if i test tomo and fri i should see a darker line or shall i wait to test till weds??


----------



## poppy666

Cant remember Hayley did you get your af before ttc?


----------



## HayleyJJ

nope had no af mc on 19th dec ov pains 2 weeks later now this


----------



## poppy666

No just keep testing then go buy a frer... i never got a dark line off IC till around 18dpo but got a good line on frer at 11dpo x


----------



## poppy666

HayleyJJ said:


> nope had no af mc on 19th dec ov pains 2 weeks later now this

So are you about 15dpo? x


----------



## HayleyJJ

ok cool fr are more miu though!! will get a fr at weekend not before xx will be gutted if it said bfn they say hcg doubles every 2-3 days


----------



## poppy666

The superdrug one is 12.5miu i think x


----------



## HayleyJJ

wicked will do one on thurs or fri gona use the ones i got first me thinks xx


----------



## poppy666

So you would be about 15dpo really x


----------



## HayleyJJ

yh is that to late to have ib??? i had it yest am


----------



## poppy666

IP can occur between 6-10 days but on odd occassions 2 days either side ( 4-12) with what ive read, but you got to remember just cos you got it yesterday a bleed would take days to find its way down and out x


----------



## HayleyJJ

yh guess so!!!

well i guess we will see tomo am xx


----------



## poppy666

Yep :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HayleyJJ

maybe i oved later than i think im going on ov cramps nothing else i know we onlybd twice though


----------



## HayleyJJ

i dont use opks as dont get on with them so when i have ov pains i guess im oving heeh


----------



## BellasMummy

Yaaaayyyyy Hayley so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx

I am spotting again a bit more now so think it is AF :cry:


----------



## LiSa2010

HayleyJJ said:


> ladies omg did a 10 miu and there a faint line omg it really might be the start to my :bfp: gonna retest with fmu and hoping its a better line xx heartburn is baddddd today as well xx

OMG!!!!! FXd it gets darker hayley!!
:bfp: :bfp:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Emz enjoy your film sweetie and hope workers hurry so you get your own space :hugs:

Thankyou gorgeous :D started watching The Last Airbender.. then one thing led to another and now im laid in bed naked and sweaty :blush: film still playing but will re-wind it later hahaa ;) i know! iv just realised my kitchen has no drawers :O and if i get a kitchen island it will take up most of space so guna scout ebay and get a chest of drawers the buy the same kitchen top as whats on now and wack that on so its a "mini island" pahaa!! ;) howa you feeling today babes?? xxx



HayleyJJ said:


> and one for emz:holly:

LMAO :rofl: :happydance: this made me laugh alot babe!! ;) xx


----------



## poppy666

Your deffo gonna be walking around like John Wayne missy and up the duff in noooooooooooooooooooooooo time :haha:

Im ok thank you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Your deffo gonna be walking around like John Wayne missy and up the duff in noooooooooooooooooooooooo time :haha:
> 
> Im ok thank you sweetie :hugs:

:rofl: haha!!! well we did the dirty on 14th, 15th and tonight :blush: but i came first so he didnt fin in me lol ;) First couple of times i was worried incase it made me bleed again but got really into it tonight ;) he shoulda finished at same time as me lol :growlmad: :haha: I cant wait to get my BFP, my mum asked me today if i could be pregnant again because i had 'look' about me last time lol! and OH asked last night because he said my :holly: 's looked pumped :huh: :rofl: haha but my af should come soon.. damnitt lol!! Glad your feeling okay today hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ya nutter :haha: i did it 14, 15 and 16 and bled so not doing it anymore for a bit :rofl::rofl:


----------



## emilyrose.x

hehe :coolio: hmm maybe ya cervix is still a little sensitive babes? thats why me and OH didnt make spunky fun within that 3weeks because doc said that it could make me bleed due to cervix being sensitive? maybe a few days off will make it harder? Like a Rambo cervix ;) xxx


----------



## puppycat

Hayley I HAVE to see a picture of the test!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I have everything crossed it is the start of :BFP:

Ems you are so funny! :thumbup:


----------



## emilyrose.x

haha thanks puppycat ;) howa you today?


----------



## puppycat

Not so bad thanks hun. All my candle goodies arrived today from my party last week - it's always like Christmas opening all the packages hehe.

How's you? Besides horny that is.... lol


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> hehe :coolio: hmm maybe ya cervix is still a little sensitive babes? thats why me and OH didnt make spunky fun within that 3weeks because doc said that it could make me bleed due to cervix being sensitive? maybe a few days off will make it harder? Like a Rambo cervix ;) xxx

Harder? my cervix or OH :rofl::rofl: I need my bed :sleep: night ladies be on to see Hayleys test in the morning :happydance:


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> Not so bad thanks hun. All my candle goodies arrived today from my party last week - it's always like Christmas opening all the packages hehe.
> 
> How's you? Besides horny that is.... lol

Good good :thumbup: Ooh sounds lovely lol! relaxing night in? sounds brill! Haha ;) im good ta babes, tired abit so guna get to bed soon xx



poppy666 said:


> Harder? my cervix or OH :rofl::rofl: I need my bed :sleep: night ladies be on to see Hayleys test in the morning :happydance:

:rofl: :rofl: Popz lmao!! ya as bad as me ;) hahaha!! Think im guna get off soon! Looooong day tomorrow! Night night sweety xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Every night is a relaxing night in! Lol. Smelly candles though so smell yummy.

I have to be up early so I'm going to turn in now too, I have to blow dry my hair first too AND I have a clean bed to climb into SO excited lol. Sad.


----------



## emilyrose.x

haha!! bless you hun! enjoy ya sleep and ya day tomorrow hun :) night night xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

Morning ladies so fmu has been stored got to meet my mate after taking jordan to school fingers crossed!!

I fell asleep last night was shattered lappy was still on when I woke up!!

Hope your all feeling ok!!


----------



## laura_2010

:wacko:Hi alll!
Just a quick question on what dy past ovulaion is a missed period for a 28day cycle? As its the tww i though 14? but on the net it says 18dpo?? is that right? x


----------



## puppycat

It depends when you Ov hun. I gave a 28 day cycle and ov day 15 so expect af on cd28.
Hayley I gave a meeting this morning and am leaving the house now. I so wanted to see a Bfp before I left. Get on it girl! Lol x


----------



## BellasMummy

Good morning ladies! How are you you all today?

The:witch: got me last nite! :cry:

On a positive note tho it has come exactly 4 weeks after my mc so hopefully my body is back to normal now!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HayleyJJ

Hello ladies I'm on fone I just got a bfn x


----------



## Roxmull

its hayley on my mates roxies acc were retesting went back to test and bfp will post so u guys can tweek it as i have no clue xx


----------



## poppy666

woohooo hayley/rox post piccy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

afm im not sure if witch got me, it be exactly 4wks tomorrow i mc'd and im lightly bleeding but some cramping too, so not sure :shrug:


----------



## HayleyJJ

can u tweek it pops x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00109-20110118-0947.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## poppy666

will do now but i can seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it and its pink :happydance: 2 mins x


----------



## poppy666

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/IMG00109-20110118-0947.jpg


https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/IMG00109-20110118-0947-1.jpg


----------



## HayleyJJ

nothing shows just a smidge at top


----------



## poppy666

Hold your bladder maybe better with SMU what does it look like in real life? x


----------



## HayleyJJ

with fmu this am looked bfn went back and line there but roxie smudged it phaha

this on looks pink at top vv faint


----------



## poppy666

Mine was better when i piddled in the afternoon for some reason, worth a try later sweetie xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

yh got 20 tests comin today xx ty for doing that for me hun x


----------



## poppy666

LOL I ordered 25 off amazon :haha: your welcome x


----------



## HayleyJJ

i just wanna know if i am or not x if not hurry up af (never said that b4)


----------



## poppy666

Well i think this is my 2nd day of af ive just rang EPU they said it is :shrug: will of been 4wks tomorrow since mc so maybe it is x


----------



## HayleyJJ

are you bleeding a lot? cramping


----------



## poppy666

Not that much just mild cramping and medium flow, usual af nothing different... so maybe i got lucky some get really painful af after dont they? x


----------



## HayleyJJ

yes and very heavy as well xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hayley - FX'd crossed for you! xx

Poppy - I am on 2nd day too and it is normal so far too so that is good! xx


----------



## poppy666

Oh Bella thanks for the reasurrance i was expecting everybodys af to be heavy and painful then id be more confused if it was af or not :dohh:

I just got mild cramping on and off also in top of my leg, but just medium flow x you need to change your ticker and so do i lol x


----------



## BellasMummy

That is exactly what I got mild cramps and leg pain! I was expecting it to be really painful! Had the pain killers ready! FX'd this month will be our month!xx 

I thought I had changed my ticker but need to try again!xx
xx:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

No your on 11DPO :haha: think im ready to ovulate on mine lol.... yahhhhhhhhhh for CD2 :happydance: how long is your cycle? mine generally 28 days but can go to 30 days if i ov later x


----------



## BellasMummy

Mine can be 30-32 but got this exactly 4 weeks after mc! So maybe it has changed! But I always seem to OV on day 18/19! Do you OV late?
xx


----------



## poppy666

When i charted the cycle i mc'd i ov'd on CD18 so yes i use to think i did on CD14 :shrug: will see this cycle whilst charting x

We going to be busy next weekend :haha: my OH said ' Ohhhhhhhhh no we just done it 3 days in a row now we gotta do it all again :dohh:


----------



## BellasMummy

LOL!!

I just said the same to mine! I said 3 times a day! He was like No Way!! LOL! Normally they would be loving it!! xx

Are you gonna use OPK's this time? xx


----------



## poppy666

LOL Yes Bella im going to be armed and dangerous this eggy is going to be caught :gun::gun:

Charting, OPKs, Preseed maybe Asprin at the ready if i get a BFP.. was tempted to try Soy again on CD3 :shrug:


----------



## BellasMummy

I'm not sure how to chart, but might give it a go! xx


----------



## poppy666

I can help you if you want, just register on here and buy yourself a BBT thermonitor 'Tesco's sell them for a fiver' x

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/

Here's another link with info of what charting entails x

https://www.storknet.com/cubbies/preconception/bbt.htm


----------



## BellasMummy

That would be great thanks hun!

I will have a read through. Gonna go shopping now so will try get one! 
Speak later thanks xx


----------



## poppy666

Ok cya later but make sure its a BBT one not a normal one x


----------



## LiSa2010

good morning ladies...

Hayley: still keepings FXd for ya!!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!! :hugs:

AFM: CD37 - 10DPO and a :bfn: I know it's still a little early but I got a temp rise today so was really hoping for it.... :nope:

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## littlejenx

Please can i join your group? :)
its been 4 weeks since my miscarriage (1st pregnancy) and I feel lucky to have got my period 27 days later so I can get back to normal. I do feel broody and it would feel so amazing to fall pregnant again but Im actually really scared about having sex again for the first time, its been about 7 weeks since we have had sex and I don't know why im so scared about it-can anyone else relate to feeling this way?
My poor hubby is so frustrated, i feel silly that although I would love to be pregnant again the idea of physically getting down to it scares me.
x x x


----------



## poppy666

Sorry for your loss sweetie, think its only natural to be scared first time, id not gone near my OH for 11wks 9 of those was when i was pregnant ( thinking i didnt want anything going wrong before 12wks ' ironic') Anyways finally DTD 2wks after MC and it was a little uncomfortable but that may of been me not relaxing, but it didnt hurt xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

littlejenx said:


> Please can i join your group? :)
> its been 4 weeks since my miscarriage (1st pregnancy) and I feel lucky to have got my period 27 days later so I can get back to normal. I do feel broody and it would feel so amazing to fall pregnant again but Im actually really scared about having sex again for the first time, its been about 7 weeks since we have had sex and I don't know why im so scared about it-can anyone else relate to feeling this way?
> My poor hubby is so frustrated, i feel silly that although I would love to be pregnant again the idea of physically getting down to it scares me.
> x x x

welcome babes so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

omg ladies im so frustrated today im currently trying to heat up beans in microwave and crying as its broken wtf is wrong with me arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## poppy666

Emotional plus frustrated.. like im getting with korben he keeps taking the washing off the flipping radiator grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

you testing tomorrow? x


----------



## HayleyJJ

yes as long as they come they didnt today :wacko:

my friends lisa gave me a bd digi today so will try that monday x


----------



## poppy666

We all wishing you on sweetie, what will be will be :hugs:


----------



## HayleyJJ

ive lost the plot im soooooooooooooooo emotional today and angry in one


----------



## HayleyJJ

omg asda baby event started today to buy or not to buy hehee


----------



## poppy666

lol yeah they been selling them all week :haha:


----------



## HayleyJJ

shall i buy some bits?


----------



## poppy666

I did :haha: shampoo etc for a quid 'bargain' x


----------



## laura_2010

I know!....:thumbup: I saw it on tv straigt after Clear blue pregnancy test came on!!!! Can it be a sign lol :happydance:


----------



## HayleyJJ

poppy666 said:


> I did :haha: shampoo etc for a quid 'bargain' x

what baby stuff


----------



## puppycat

HayleyJJ said:


> nothing shows just a smidge at top

Hi Hayley

I can see why you're confused! There was obviously something present to make the pink mark but it's not a complete line so :shrug:

We'll have you POAS every day until AF arrives!


----------



## HayleyJJ

yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!

its making me stressed


----------



## PJ32

HayleyJJ said:


> Hey ladies there are so many off us who have lost angels and had hard time lets discuss all aspects of this in this group I hope you all find this useful :happydance:
> 
> So here we go im Hayley im 27 and have just suffered my 3rd loss on 18th dec 2010 hoping and praying for a 2011 :bfp:
> 
> whos with me?? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I will keep updates on all bfp from this group so keep me posted xx
> 
> Hayleyjj
> 
> Pip7890
> 
> Bellasmummy
> 
> Emilyrose.x
> 
> SuffolkSarah
> 
> BFPSeeker
> 
> Susan36
> 
> Puppycat
> 
> Neffie
> 
> Cazi77
> 
> MrsMandbump
> 
> Becci_Boo86
> 
> mami2karina
> 
> joey300187 :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> pinkflamingo
> 
> laura_2010
> 
> Deethehippy
> 
> RIPBABYRENEE
> 
> poppy666
> 
> Jenny25
> 
> Mumatmadhouse
> 
> Blueeyedgirl1
> 
> Angelface
> 
> Lilrojo
> 
> Tweedy
> 
> Pickleton
> 
> Poppy666
> 
> LiSa2010
> 
> Allmuddledup
> 
> Superstoked
> 
> Gash02
> 
> littlegemx
> 
> babysimpson

Hi ladies

Can I join, I had a MMC on the 10th of Jan and a D&C on the 11th baby was almost 9 weeks when the heart stopped. I am hoping to TTC once I get the all clear from my Ob appointment next week.


----------



## poppy666

HayleyJJ said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I did :haha: shampoo etc for a quid 'bargain' x
> 
> what baby stuffClick to expand...

Look online whats on offer x


----------



## HayleyJJ

welcomes babes so sorry for your loss xxx


jump aboard xxxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

littlejenx said:


> Please can i join your group? :)
> its been 4 weeks since my miscarriage (1st pregnancy) and I feel lucky to have got my period 27 days later so I can get back to normal. I do feel broody and it would feel so amazing to fall pregnant again but Im actually really scared about having sex again for the first time, its been about 7 weeks since we have had sex and I don't know why im so scared about it-can anyone else relate to feeling this way?
> My poor hubby is so frustrated, i feel silly that although I would love to be pregnant again the idea of physically getting down to it scares me.
> x x x

Hi hun, really sorry for your loss! this was my first pregnancy too hun and i was absolutely BRICKIN it about having sex again! i think its normal the first time after a MC.. really back into enjoying it again now, at first i was scared id start bleeding again or get a infection (my doct was a knoob and told me about this so it got stuck in my head lol :growlmad: but dont rush hun, wait until you know your ready and enjoy it!! all ladies on here are AMAZING! duno what i would of done without um.. they great for advice and support and cheering you up on a bad day!! xx




PJ32 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join, I had a MMC on the 10th of Jan and a D&C on the 11th baby was almost 9 weeks when the heart stopped. I am hoping to TTC once I get the all clear from my Ob appointment next week.

hi hun, sorry for your loss! this group will be great for you :thumbup: everyones brill! xxx

Hope everyones ok tonight and Hayley hope you get a very dark BFP when you next test :happydance: xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

I have currently got 102.99 in basket


----------



## HayleyJJ

emilyrose.x said:


> littlejenx said:
> 
> 
> Please can i join your group? :)
> its been 4 weeks since my miscarriage (1st pregnancy) and I feel lucky to have got my period 27 days later so I can get back to normal. I do feel broody and it would feel so amazing to fall pregnant again but Im actually really scared about having sex again for the first time, its been about 7 weeks since we have had sex and I don't know why im so scared about it-can anyone else relate to feeling this way?
> My poor hubby is so frustrated, i feel silly that although I would love to be pregnant again the idea of physically getting down to it scares me.
> x x x
> 
> Hi hun, really sorry for your loss! this was my first pregnancy too hun and i was absolutely BRICKIN it about having sex again! i think its normal the first time after a MC.. really back into enjoying it again now, at first i was scared id start bleeding again or get a infection (my doct was a knoob and told me about this so it got stuck in my head lol :growlmad: but dont rush hun, wait until you know your ready and enjoy it!! all ladies on here are AMAZING! duno what i would of done without um.. they great for advice and support and cheering you up on a bad day!! xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join, I had a MMC on the 10th of Jan and a D&C on the 11th baby was almost 9 weeks when the heart stopped. I am hoping to TTC once I get the all clear from my Ob appointment next week.Click to expand...
> 
> hi hun, sorry for your loss! this group will be great for you :thumbup: everyones brill! xxx
> 
> Hope everyones ok tonight and Hayley hope you get a very dark BFP when you next test :happydance: xxClick to expand...

me too babes its driving me mad this heartburn is freaking SHOCKING:awww:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Arw' Hayley!! will have everything crossed for ya babes! all syptoms sound good though ;) xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

Im a snappy cow poor oh x


----------



## emilyrose.x

haha iv been same lately, moaned at oh on phone earlier because i was trying to tell him sumat about the house and he said aup to one of work blokes and didnt hear what i said :huh: :rofl: very touchy today!! 

Oh was guna ask, earlier i had abit of pain in my right ovary then my left one? anyone know what the heck this could be? :shrug: xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

ovulation???? could be x


----------



## laura_2010

same ere i keep having a snap! :brat: ive got cramping.....


----------



## HayleyJJ

cramping is good i always cramp before bfp xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

well Hailz, you know how i went for that confirmation scan 14th? that day i had LOADS of ewcm , was very very stringy!! me and OH :sex: that day and day after, could it be Ov pains? xx


----------



## poppy666

HayleyJJ said:


> I have currently got 102.99 in basket

Not of baby stuff surely? lol

PJ really nice to see you over here x


----------



## PJ32

Poppy, I am going to add you into my TTC buddies if thats alright? xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

emilyrose.x said:


> well Hailz, you know how i went for that confirmation scan 14th? that day i had LOADS of ewcm , was very very stringy!! me and OH :sex: that day and day after, could it be Ov pains? xx




poppy666 said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> I have currently got 102.99 in basket
> 
> 
> 
> Not of baby stuff surely? lol
> 
> PJ really nice to see you over here xClick to expand...

yep all baby stuff breast pumps and monitors etc all stuff thats bargain x

eventually i will have a baby (i hope) so i need it all do you think im being silly?

EMZ ohhhhhhhhhh i dunno babez tbh could be implantation?:happydance::happydance:


----------



## PJ32

HayleyJJ said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> well Hailz, you know how i went for that confirmation scan 14th? that day i had LOADS of ewcm , was very very stringy!! me and OH :sex: that day and day after, could it be Ov pains? xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> I have currently got 102.99 in basketClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not of baby stuff surely? lol
> 
> PJ really nice to see you over here xClick to expand...
> 
> yep all baby stuff breast pumps and monitors etc all stuff thats bargain x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eventually i will have a baby (i hope) so i need it all do you think im being silly?
> 
> EMZ ohhhhhhhhhh i dunno babez tbh could be implantation?:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I ordered my pram at christmas when I was back in the UK in the sales, I cancelled the order as they hadn't sent it to my mums. Kind of wishing that I hadn't cancelled now :dohh:


----------



## emilyrose.x

HayleyJJ said:


> eventually i will have a baby (i hope) so i need it all do you think im being silly?
> 
> EMZ ohhhhhhhhhh i dunno babez tbh could be implantation?:happydance::happydance:

noo your not being silly, why pay full price when you can be prepared and get it discount ;) your gunna need it soon anyway ;) hehee! xx
I wish lol!! gott cramps but duno if it cos iv still not had af yet? Damnn it i wish i knew lol!!! if iv not come on by next week think i might test :happydance: would be a feckin miracle though! pregnant from :sex: twice aye? lmao!! you got me all excited now :blush: haha xx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

I would buy what u can if its a barging :)

i got all my bedding, curtains and everything in the Sales at Dunelm Mill and as you know my nursery has more or less everything in it already. I just got to paint the animals my sister did at weekend then wait for her to come again in Feb to finish it off.

I think it makes u more focused aswell :)

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Not being silly sweetie, you will have a sticky bubba soon and you need as much of a bargain than you can get, gooooooo gal :happydance:


----------



## HayleyJJ

PJ32 said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> well Hailz, you know how i went for that confirmation scan 14th? that day i had LOADS of ewcm , was very very stringy!! me and OH :sex: that day and day after, could it be Ov pains? xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> I have currently got 102.99 in basketClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not of baby stuff surely? lol
> 
> PJ really nice to see you over here xClick to expand...
> 
> yep all baby stuff breast pumps and monitors etc all stuff thats bargain x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eventually i will have a baby (i hope) so i need it all do you think im being silly?
> 
> EMZ ohhhhhhhhhh i dunno babez tbh could be implantation?:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered my pram at christmas when I was back in the UK in the sales, I cancelled the order as they hadn't sent it to my mums. Kind of wishing that I hadn't cancelled now :dohh:Click to expand...

im well excited and it only in my basket hehehe:kiss: how are you babes?



emilyrose.x said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> eventually i will have a baby (i hope) so i need it all do you think im being silly?
> 
> EMZ ohhhhhhhhhh i dunno babez tbh could be implantation?:happydance::happydance:
> 
> noo your not being silly, why pay full price when you can be prepared and get it discount ;) your gunna need it soon anyway ;) hehee! xx
> I wish lol!! gott cramps but duno if it cos iv still not had af yet? Damnn it i wish i knew lol!!! if iv not come on by next week think i might test :happydance: would be a feckin miracle though! pregnant from :sex: twice aye? lmao!! you got me all excited now :blush: haha xxClick to expand...

ems i only had sex 2 tho and i got what looks like the start to a bfp xxxx



Becci_Boo86 said:


> I would buy what u can if its a barging :)
> 
> i got all my bedding, curtains and everything in the Sales at Dunelm Mill and as you know my nursery has more or less everything in it already. I just got to paint the animals my sister did at weekend then wait for her to come again in Feb to finish it off.
> 
> I think it makes u more focused aswell :)
> 
> xxx

i love you becs cant wait to see the nursery xx:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## emilyrose.x

:happydance: 5 weeks since MC on saturday and still no af so il wait a week and see what happens :happydance: eeeeek!! xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

how long are you cycles??


----------



## HayleyJJ

test test test x


----------



## emilyrose.x

HayleyJJ said:


> how long are you cycles??

before MC was every 30 days (28th of every month) and always on time? when we BD on 14th i was laid down for like 10mins after lol.. i dont wana get too excited incase my af just late or something? its normal to be late after Mc init? :shrug: xx


----------



## poppy666

:test::test::test:


----------



## HayleyJJ

i dunno hun mines always back normal asap


----------



## laura_2010

Yeah test after my mc I was given the all clear and BD didnt happen tho but it can!!:happydance: Are you feeling any diffrent? I soooo wanna test but still eary for me... but getting cramps now took parasetmol for it ( crnt spell lol) :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Laura just poas for the fun of it i like piccys :haha:


----------



## laura_2010

all iv got is opk;s tho lol...........:shrug: im needing a weeeee!


----------



## poppy666

go piddle on that then :rofl:


----------



## laura_2010

hehe all done havent look yet.... jsut dwnloading a thing so connect phone...:dohh:


----------



## HayleyJJ

phahaha i need tests arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## laura_2010

Gonna have to disapoint ladies! :nope: PHONE WONT CONNECT TO MY PC!!! soo annoying, beeen and check tho theres a faint line but not dark, so im gonna test 2mro with first weeee! sorry all! anyone else can upoad piccys??? :thumbup:


----------



## HayleyJJ

isnt a line good?


----------



## poppy666

Oooooo bloody comps i want a piccy :hissy: :haha: deffo test tomorrow, i use to use opks when i was pg last time ' for some reason i had to keep testing, maybe i knew deep down?' :shrug: but anyways line got strong further i went on x


----------



## HayleyJJ

im cramping x


----------



## HayleyJJ

email it from fone to email laura


----------



## HayleyJJ

im off to my mates to get some tests wont be long x then will post piccys


----------



## poppy666

Yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh more piccys :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## HayleyJJ

im more excited about tomos test fmu


----------



## BellasMummy

I want to be in the testing gang!!!! LOL :haha:

Only 28 days to go!!

Em - you are very good for waiting!! I would so be testing!! xx

Hayley - Fingers crossed!! xx

Poppy - I tried to find a thermometer today but no luck! We don't have a Tesco here so will try tom xx


----------



## poppy666

Try a chemist sweetie :thumbup:


Look at this ladies 

*This year we will experience 4 unusual dates.... 1/1/11, 1/11/11, 11/1/11, 11/11/11 .... NOW go figure this out.... take the last 2 digits of the year you were born plus the age you will be this year and it WILL EQUAL TO 111. Try it and see!*


----------



## BellasMummy

I tried 2 chemists! Nope! I will try get to Boots tom xx


----------



## puppycat

laura_2010 said:


> Gonna have to disapoint ladies! :nope: PHONE WONT CONNECT TO MY PC!!! soo annoying, beeen and check tho theres a faint line but not dark, so im gonna test 2mro with first weeee! sorry all! anyone else can upoad piccys??? :thumbup:

:cry: Did emailing it work? You can send it to me if you want? Got bluetooth on my laptop :thumbup:

I'm so excited for you girlies... shall we all go POAS?? :dohh:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all sorry not been in touch.... hvent got internet on phone...:growlmad: What il do is try and get OH t let me use his laptop and do it that way! not be untill 2mro tho... but then il av my first moring weeee! everyone poas!!!! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Silly question but does anyone have a swelling just above their pubic bone? mine went down after erpc but now its swelling again hope ive not got an infection


edited yep i'll poas lol


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi ladies!!
Just got back from Ikea.. bought some bits and bobs for house :happydance: all little decorations for baby room.. Arw' man i would of bought the whole bloody shop if i could have lol!!



poppy666 said:


> :test::test::test:

haha i darent lmao!!! plus its only 4 days past ovulation (if i ov'ed on 14th) arw' you lot made me all excited now lol!! xx


HayleyJJ said:


> i dunno hun mines always back normal asap

Hmmm i duno then? :shrug: well i started bleeding 17/12 MC'ed 18/12 (sat) so its been 5 weeks on saturday (2 of weeks i was bleeding though) is it even possible i could be preggers?xx



laura_2010 said:


> Yeah test after my mc I was given the all clear and BD didnt happen tho but it can!!:happydance: Are you feeling any diffrent? I soooo wanna test but still eary for me... but getting cramps now took parasetmol for it ( crnt spell lol) :hugs:

Lost my appritate, had cramps and going dizzy but its too early for them to be symptons init? :shrug: iv been freezin lately (even when heatin on full) and i was like that when i was pregnant last time.. i dont wna get my hopes up lol!!i cant spell either babes so dont worry lol! xx



BellasMummy said:


> I want to be in the testing gang!!!! LOL :haha:
> 
> Only 28 days to go!!
> 
> Em - you are very good for waiting!! I would so be testing!! xx
> 
> Hayley - Fingers crossed!! xx
> 
> Poppy - I tried to find a thermometer today but no luck! We don't have a Tesco here so will try tom xx

Haha its only cos i darent lol! plus i dont think i am? i feel 'different' and really wish i was preggers again but i dont think i am.. il wait till the saturday after this and if no af then TEST ;) :happydance: xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies how are you all today.. Im doing ok.. kinda have had a rough day.. as im 10dpo and tested this morning and another BFN.. I know 10dpo is still early for most so I will try to patiently wait.. Af is due around this weekend... I do have some symptoms but just dont feel like I am pregnant just feel out this month.. hopefully i will be pleasantly surprised tomorrow with a BFP..


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: sweetie hang in there :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies just popping in quickly had a very busy few days so not managed to catch up. Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

hey all tested fmu bfn im so bloody confused now!! just want af or bfp xx

feeling so stressed and emotional need this 2ww to end


----------



## Deethehippy

I think i am ovulating (slime alert!) 
We decided to wait until i have a normal period to start trying and also we just got a puppy who cries at night so we are too tired to do much BDing lol
Anyway i am glad my body seems to be 'normal' again.
Roll on next month...


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi all,
haven't been in this thread for a few days so hope all is well with everyone. 
Had my scan yesterday which is 6 weeks on from when baby died, and the sac and yolk are still there! I was so disappointed as have been bleeding all week and now the bleeding has pretty much stopped. I was expecting it to show as all clear, so was shocked when I saw it on the screen. 
I have been booked in for medical assistance a week on thurs if nothing has happened by then. Just hope my body works out what it needs to do before then, and gets a move on.
Hubby has had to go back to work today, so am feeling pretty down at home on my own. Been signed off for another fortnight and fed up already!!!

Hope you ladies are all well xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

oh babes im sorry you have to go through this xx
:hug::hug:

i have a blackberry so am on email all day if your feeling lonely xx


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks hayley. Hubbie has text to let me know he is on his way home, so just one more hour on my lonesome! 

I know I will be ok but it just feels like a bit of a set back really, when i thought I may have reached a point where I could start to move on from this. I really hope that things happen naturally before next week, as the whole point of me waiting was to avoid the medical management. There just comes a point when enough is enough, and it will be nearly 8 weeks that I will have waited by then, so there is not much more I can do.

Hope you have had a good day xx


----------



## puppycat

Oh how awful Pink, I can't believe you haven't been checked up on sooner!

I have had a busy day, walked into town and had lunch with my grandparents (their treat), bought some food bits in Iceland and was quite pleased as I managed to get a delivery slot for tonight, it has all arrived - very impressed. (It's the little things in life!)

Had a letter from Employment benefit office to say I will be getting £65/week so I am very happy with that, signed off work atm as you know and SSP has now finished so it was desperately needed.

:hugs: for all who need it x


----------



## pinkflamingo

Puppycat I had a scan a week ago on friday, which was 3 weeks after scan confirming a failed pregnancy. The 3 weeks were because I chose to miscarry naturally. I had started bleeding the night before my scan a week ago, and so thought I would leave it a bit longer for nature to take its course. I arranged for yesterdays scan as thought it may have all expelled, but not to be.

Glad you have had a good day hun xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

pinkflamingo said:


> Hi all,
> haven't been in this thread for a few days so hope all is well with everyone.
> Had my scan yesterday which is 6 weeks on from when baby died, and the sac and yolk are still there! I was so disappointed as have been bleeding all week and now the bleeding has pretty much stopped. I was expecting it to show as all clear, so was shocked when I saw it on the screen.
> I have been booked in for medical assistance a week on thurs if nothing has happened by then. Just hope my body works out what it needs to do before then, and gets a move on.
> Hubby has had to go back to work today, so am feeling pretty down at home on my own. Been signed off for another fortnight and fed up already!!!
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well xxx

Ohh hun :( :hugs: really sorry to hear this and that you've got to have medical assistant such late on :( :hugs: sending all my love your way sweet <3 big hugs to you xxx


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks Emily. It is really pants and makes me feel like I am back at square one really. Am trying to stay positive but after all these weeks I think I am ready to move on now, just wish my body would let me! 

Am sooo tired by the end of the day and I'm not doing anything all day, it's quite annoying. The midwife told me it's just because I am not superwoman, but think she got something wrong there!!! 

Onwards and upwards ladies xxx


----------



## Superstoked

pinkflamingo said:


> Hi all,
> haven't been in this thread for a few days so hope all is well with everyone.
> Had my scan yesterday which is 6 weeks on from when baby died, and the sac and yolk are still there! I was so disappointed as have been bleeding all week and now the bleeding has pretty much stopped. I was expecting it to show as all clear, so was shocked when I saw it on the screen.
> I have been booked in for medical assistance a week on thurs if nothing has happened by then. Just hope my body works out what it needs to do before then, and gets a move on.
> Hubby has had to go back to work today, so am feeling pretty down at home on my own. Been signed off for another fortnight and fed up already!!!
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well xxx

Sorry to hear about this. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.xx


----------



## Superstoked

HayleyJJ said:


> hey all tested fmu bfn im so bloody confused now!! just want af or bfp xx
> 
> feeling so stressed and emotional need this 2ww to end

How confusing! TWW sucks! :hugs:


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks superstoked. xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

pinkflamingo said:


> Thanks Emily. It is really pants and makes me feel like I am back at square one really. Am trying to stay positive but after all these weeks I think I am ready to move on now, just wish my body would let me!
> 
> Am sooo tired by the end of the day and I'm not doing anything all day, it's quite annoying. The midwife told me it's just because I am not superwoman, but think she got something wrong there!!!
> 
> Onwards and upwards ladies xxx

Arw babes :( defo understand where your coming from, 6 weeks is a awefully long time :( i guess it shows that your baby was strong though eh? thats way i saw it when after all the clots and blood my baby and sack was still there.. :( my mum told me it showed he/she was a little fighter like its mummy..made me cry more when she said that lol! its never fair hun, really hope the process hurrys up for you hun so you can start recovering <3 it will happen again soon for us <3 xxx


----------



## LiSa2010

pinkflamingo said:


> Hi all,
> haven't been in this thread for a few days so hope all is well with everyone.
> Had my scan yesterday which is 6 weeks on from when baby died, and the sac and yolk are still there! I was so disappointed as have been bleeding all week and now the bleeding has pretty much stopped. I was expecting it to show as all clear, so was shocked when I saw it on the screen.
> I have been booked in for medical assistance a week on thurs if nothing has happened by then. Just hope my body works out what it needs to do before then, and gets a move on.
> Hubby has had to go back to work today, so am feeling pretty down at home on my own. Been signed off for another fortnight and fed up already!!!
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well xxx

sorry to hear you're going through this. praying everything turns out well for you, pink... many hugs to you :hugs: :hugs:



HayleyJJ said:


> hey all tested fmu bfn im so bloody confused now!! just want af or bfp xx
> 
> feeling so stressed and emotional need this 2ww to end

it does suck being in this TWW.... really hoping you get your :bfp:


:hi: everyone!!!


Im 11DPO and will test tomorrow...FXd!!

FXd for all you ladies!!!

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Give me strength :growlmad: spot,bleed,spot,bleed i need a vacation in the Nut house i think :dohh::haha:


----------



## BellasMummy

poppy666 said:


> Give me strength :growlmad: spot,bleed,spot,bleed i need a vacation in the Nut house i think :dohh::haha:

Oh no Poppy! Do you not think it is your AF?
xx


----------



## allmuddledup

poppy666 said:


> Give me strength :growlmad: spot,bleed,spot,bleed i need a vacation in the Nut house i think :dohh::haha:

I'll join you there Poppy. It just isn't stopping for me either. :hug:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Give me strength :growlmad: spot,bleed,spot,bleed i need a vacation in the Nut house i think :dohh::haha:

Ooooh Damitt!! :growlmad: how long you been bleeding for now hun?? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ive spotted or bled for 28 days today... well actually i got 3 days with nooooo bleeding and loads of ewcm, ive even noticed my stomach is swelling just above my pubic bone could that mean i got an infection even tho it dont hurt?? x

Awww you and all allmuddledup?? we deffo spotty poppy & spotty allmuddledup:haha:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Ive spotted or bled for 28 days today... well actually i got 3 days with nooooo bleeding and loads of ewcm, ive even noticed my stomach is swelling just above my pubic bone could that mean i got an infection even tho it dont hurt?? x
> 
> Awww you and all allmuddledup?? we deffo spotty poppy & spotty allmuddledup:haha:

Ooh hun! :( hmm im not sure about that hun, usually with infection you get some discomfort and usually pussing :/ u had any oozing or anything? you tried ringing docts too see what they say babes? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Im in doc's tomorrow at 4 so will ask him to check my stomach over, but no not got any sign of infection narda nothing lol i have to laugh cos if i dont i'll go nutty :haha:

Ive read so many women just bleed for 1-2 weeks then thats it, but bloody hell 4wks taking the piss x


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Im in doc's tomorrow at 4 so will ask him to check my stomach over, but no not got any sign of infection narda nothing lol i have to laugh cos if i dont i'll go nutty :haha:
> 
> Ive read so many women just bleed for 1-2 weeks then thats it, but bloody hell 4wks taking the piss x

yea get him too have a good look and ask if its common or could it be an infection.. haha!! arw hun! yea 4 weeks its a very long time to bleed :/ you been taking iron? they suppose to be good when your having alot of blood loss arent they? xx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im still taking iron cos i Hemorrhage after korben was born but never went back to the doctors for a blood test to check my levels and always feel whacked or drained, probz a good idea to have that checked lmao im a walking disaster atm :haha:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Arw babe! try to think possitive, know its hard with all blood loss especially but it will stop eventually, just really hoping its very soon and that things start looking up <3 im guna go to bed now hun but if you need to chat just pm me and il write back first thing in morning :hugs: night night sweety..mwah xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks x Nite nite sweetie :hugs:


----------



## HayleyJJ

Hello ladies so af got me this am! But I'm fine with it means my af was 5 days late but cycles back to normal and I'm moving doing a house swap to a 3 bed house in 8 weeks so can get prepared for baby in nursery!! God forgot how painful af is been 19 weeks,

Good luck at docs pops xx

Hope your all ok gIrls x I will catch up with posts later when n my laptop xx


----------



## poppy666

So sorry Hayley but now you know where you are, onwards and upwards :happydance:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hayley so sorry to hear that the evil :witch: got you! :hugs:

But definitely good that your body is getting back to normal xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

dont be sorry ladies my body clock is back and ticking whhhhooooop!

first weigh in tonight at slimming world been good all week now got af will that effect weigh in?

good luck at docs pops x


----------



## puppycat

Awww Hayley, hope it's not too painful for you hun :hugs:


----------



## HayleyJJ

do you know what it reminds me of mc which is very sad no that painful no!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies, well I might be sticking around for another cycle... got a BFN this am at 12dpo.. had a bit of spotting yesterday, and felt like the witch was on her way... but today nothing... so in the waiting game.. either late implantation or af will be showing.. will know by sunday either way.. hope she stays away.. but really doubting she will..

Will keep you all posted.. and if she shows.. fxed for a BFP in Feb!!


----------



## poppy666

Hang in there sweetie :hugs:

Puppycat i didnt go doctors in the end i couldnt just sit there infront of a stranger and talk about my feelings :dohh: so dunno what to do, hope it goes away i guess x


----------



## LiSa2010

Hi Laides,

:hi: hayley: good for you for staying positive... also happy that your body is getting back to normal... FXd for a :bfp: next month and a special Valentine's gift... :hugs:


well 12DPO and still no :witch: don't feel preggers and don't feel like AF is on her way... I had the tiniest amount of pink creamy cm on the 18th, maybe implantation? don't know but that was the only day I had that symptom. I have been (TMI) dry the past two days. I haven't tested either. I want to hold off until AF is officially late and well I have no hpts to test with LOL. I'll see about testing tomorrow or this weekend.. FXd.

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Hang in there sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Puppycat i didnt go doctors in the end i couldnt just sit there infront of a stranger and talk about my feelings :dohh: so dunno what to do, hope it goes away i guess x

Well maybe you could go for something completely unrelated and see how the appointment goes? It's a lot of pressure to say 'I'm going to the Drs to tell them how I feel' just go for something you need and then if you feel comfortable mention it. If not, nothing lost. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Will see how i go probz dont help my hormones all over the place and constant spotting/bleeding, cant move on till it all stops x


----------



## HayleyJJ

wait till ur hormones are settled hun and re evaluate the situation i feel much less emotional and stressted since af xx


----------



## joey300187

i cant remeber what ttc forum it was i said id let everyone know how my scan went so putting it on both lol. saw the sac and yolk. sac measured to be 5 weeks but apparently they can be upto 5 days out so i could still be as far gone as i think o maybe just ov's a little later. anyways they are happy with the size and what they saw got another scan next wed so hopefully will see more. xxx


----------



## poppy666

Great news Joey :happydance::happydance:

Hayley i will do sweetie, im up at EPU monday because of the spotting so see what they say xx


----------



## LiSa2010

hey ladies....

quick update: AF is due any minute. having AF cramps and I know it's her on her way... I am out this month...

good luck ladies..FXd for you :bfp:s

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww sorry sweetie :hugs: you can join me into next cycle xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

hi ladies, hope everyone ok! 
know my af isn't due anytime soon - how do i know this? because my OH has been a mardy little tw*t all day and the week before my af is due i get very emotional (would have cried at owt) but no, iv just let him get on with it , tell him to eff off, and have a sneaky perv on Jason Stathem when his backs turned ;) Fookin men - sometimes i just wana smack him rate in gob when hes in a twatish mood! xxx


----------



## poppy666

Dont mix your words Emz say how you feel 'twatish mood' :rofl::rofl:


----------



## emilyrose.x

haha oh i had a good blow up earlier babe ;) "your a wining little shit" "fuck off you mardy little bitch" "hope you know your hands only thing your guna be getting tonight sweetheart" and someother comments but they abit rude lol ;) does my head in i swear! bad day at work? tough shit! take it out on your boss, not me!! argg fuckin sweaty ball sack! cock shit bollocks! right think iv got it all out now ;) haha!! KNOOB :happydance: iv been trying not to laugh, i find it rate amuzing, pisses him off more when i laugh at he trying to be serious.. HA EAT SH*T ;) xxxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies, hope you are all ok!?

I feel really fluey today, sore head, throat etc! :wacko:

Em you crack me up!!

Poppy - how you feeling? How is the bleeding?

:hi: to everyone else!

I started temping today for the first time! So I have FF chart but don't know how to put in on here!

xx


----------



## Superstoked

emilyrose.x said:


> haha oh i had a good blow up earlier babe ;) "your a wining little shit" "fuck off you mardy little bitch" "hope you know your hands only thing your guna be getting tonight sweetheart" and someother comments but they abit rude lol ;) does my head in i swear! bad day at work? tough shit! take it out on your boss, not me!! argg fuckin sweaty ball sack! cock shit bollocks! right think iv got it all out now ;) haha!! KNOOB :happydance: iv been trying not to laugh, i find it rate amuzing, pisses him off more when i laugh at he trying to be serious.. HA EAT SH*T ;) xxxx

:haha: funny girl


----------



## poppy666

BellasMummy said:


> Hey ladies, hope you are all ok!?
> 
> I feel really fluey today, sore head, throat etc! :wacko:
> 
> Em you crack me up!!
> 
> Poppy - how you feeling? How is the bleeding?
> 
> :hi: to everyone else!
> 
> I started temping today for the first time! So I have FF chart but don't know how to put in on here!
> 
> xx

Bella if you got your chart set up, just click on the date on your calendar and it will bring another option up for you to enter your temps etc dont forget to save after you put all the details in... x

I didnt spot all day but come teatime i started again, go up to EPU monday so will see whats happening x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. well Im out for Jan as well... Onto Feb.. af showed for sure this afternoon.. Dear Feb.. Please hurry up... 
luv me


----------



## HayleyJJ

mornig ladies my af is in full flow although im gonna use tampax today using pads reminds me of mc!! i hope it doesnt last to long x

bella having fl like symptoms is gd hun x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi ladies! Ha we sorted it last night, he said sorry, i should think so anal!! cheeky shit!so made friends again ;) hope your all okay.. xxx


----------



## babysimpson

I'm still getting flu symptoms and was off work last thurs and friday because of it. I also think I'm getting a UTI infection but strange thing is I only get them when I'm pregnant. Last af was 9th jan and was light, only lasting 3 days. Been getting a horrible taste in my mouth but I think most of what's happening is all linked to this flu / bug. Woke up this morning with a horrible headache but luckily I'm only working half-day today.


----------



## HayleyJJ

if ur af was 9th jan u should be oving around now shouldnt you? how long are your cycles hun?


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies :hi: hope your all well, just popping in to see how things are. Im on cd24 now but my temp dropped today and ive been getting bad cramping and have a few spots so I think af is gonna show a bit early :sad1: on the plus side my cycles are pretty much normal after my mc xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. well Im out for Jan as well... Onto Feb.. af showed for sure this afternoon.. Dear Feb.. Please hurry up...
> luv me

Ah sorry the :witch: got you lilrojo :hugs:

Feb will be our month! We will be in the TWW before we know it!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

NO spotting today :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: now lets see how long that lasts :haha:


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> NO spotting today :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: now lets see how long that lasts :haha:

:thumbup: Hope it has finished hun


----------



## poppy666

Well if i dtd tonight and it starts again all i can think of is ive got a sensitive cervix :shrug:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> NO spotting today :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: now lets see how long that lasts :haha:

Whooop Whoooop :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Happy for you babee xxxx


----------



## poppy666

:coolio: why thank you :haha:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> :coolio: why thank you :haha:

haha!! :happydance: hope it dunt come back babe ;) xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

yeyy wkd news pop xxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Hayley & Emz

No spotting today and CP still high, but think im coming down with a bug ive felt sick since last night so hope it dont interupt my sexy time lol x

Hows everyone? x


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies hope your all having a nice weekend. Im currently 9dpo anyone else near me? when are you testing? xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

im ok hun af seems lighter today been 2 quite heavy days i was using towels then yesterday it dawned on me i can now use tampax hehe so i feel good today doesnt feel like af is here anymore if tht makes sence.


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Thanks Hayley & Emz
> 
> No spotting today and CP still high, but think im coming down with a bug ive felt sick since last night so hope it dont interupt my sexy time lol x
> 
> Hows everyone? x

whoop whoop :happydance: arw' hope ya feel better soon hun!! xx

On my other post i put i had that ewcm on 14th Jan but iv just worked it out and it was the 12th i went :dohh: so its 10dpo if i ov'ed when i thought and still no signs of af.. my mum buying me a test but guna wait a week to see if af shows up :) xxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Aww lots of luck :thumbup: I did an opk today and got a very fiant line againe... so gonna test againe tomorrow... but my boobs r killing tingling and sore n sma efor nipples!! :growlmad: grrrrrr! Wud upload a piccy but Oh not here to use his laptop... x


----------



## emilyrose.x

laura_2010 said:


> Aww lots of luck :thumbup: I did an opk today and got a very fiant line againe... so gonna test againe tomorrow... but my boobs r killing tingling and sore n sma efor nipples!! :growlmad: grrrrrr! Wud upload a piccy but Oh not here to use his laptop... x

thanks babe:) trying not to get excited lol! arw' thats a good sign that it will be anytime soon you Ov :happydance: i wanted to get some ov tests but i didnt hve a clue how to use them :shrug: think i might use them if my af shows though :) xx


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Emz :happydance: i just got a faint on OPK today lmao just random test cos im not spotting and i think some ewcm starting so will see how it goes next couple of days :thumbup:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Good luck Emz :happydance: i just got a faint on OPK today lmao just random test cos im not spotting and i think some ewcm starting so will see how it goes next couple of days :thumbup:

Ohh myy gawddd :huh: i darnet test :huh: lmao!! iv made mesen feel sick! got severe butterflies in my stomach :wacko: stupid em! stupid em! :wacko: :rofl: 

Whoop get all the BD in Popz ;) :coolio: make sure you keep us updatedd :happydance:! eeek! xx


----------



## caleblake

good luck emily rose your just a day ahead of me, fxd for your :bfp: xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

gash02 said:


> good luck emily rose your just a day ahead of me, fxd for your :bfp: xxx

Argggg :wacko: i think im guna be sick :huh: lmao! seriously got TOO many thoughts going through my head.. my little sister thinks im preggers again (shes 11) because she thinks my boobs look bigger.. think it was just the bra i was wearing ;)pahaa! when you testing babe?? xxx


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: how sweet of your sister. Im not sure I really dont want to test early after my chemical last month but I have 12 tests sitting here and no willpower :haha: xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

gash02 said:


> :rofl: how sweet of your sister. Im not sure I really dont want to test early after my chemical last month but I have 12 tests sitting here and no willpower :haha: xxx

haha shes an idiot bless her! me neither babe.. im wanting to test and find out im like 7 weeks (so i can get past the 6 week milestone when i lost my baba) if i test too early i know im guna be worrying mesen sick about having another MC. haha 12?? i like it ;) lol! when i was pregnant last time i tested the day i was late and got my BFP. guna wait a week and if no af or no af signs then will test :) fingers crossed for ya hun xxx


----------



## poppy666

Think i'll test when im fecking 20wks pregnant so im not worried :rofl::rofl:


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: ha ha poppy I would like to do that too but my willpower will be lucky to last past 20 hours :haha:

I tested at 11dpo and got my :bfp: last time grrrrrrrrrr Im so impatient xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck em.. hoping you get your BFP right off the bat.. you too Gash.. hope you get your BFP!!

Bella-Thanks, hoping Feb is lucky for you too!! 

Hayley-I know what you mean about the pads reminding you of the mc.. it did me too..

AFM-Im on cd4, 3 days left of af then I can start thinking about the fun time.. leading up to O day! :wohoo::bunny:

Hope you are all doing well and having a great weekend..


----------



## poppy666

gash02 said:


> :rofl: ha ha poppy I would like to do that too but my willpower will be lucky to last past 20 hours :haha:
> 
> I tested at 11dpo and got my :bfp: last time grrrrrrrrrr Im so impatient xxx

Yep i tested at 9dpo and got my BFP eekkk scary lol x


----------



## lilrojo

poppy666 said:


> Think i'll test when im fecking 20wks pregnant so im not worried :rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl: thats sounds like such a wonderful idea poppy!! We should all do that.. since I was 12 weeks when I had my mc.. may as well wait.. right.


----------



## emilyrose.x

:rofl: lmao!! that sounds like a good idea popz! on 12th feb we going to a supprise bday party for my OH's cousins mrs and my OH's other cousin is going with his fiance (shes pregnant about 12 weeks now i think) she was told 2 weeks before she was pregnant that she was in fertile and couldnt have kids.. hospital are dog poo! im really happy for her and was debating whether to go or not because i thought i would end up roaring my eyes out (was mainly worried about the seeing her bump because thats what i was gettin excited about) but im feeling alot better lately and we are going so i think i may test a few days before then :blush: xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

lilrojo said:


> Good luck em.. hoping you get your BFP right off the bat.. you too Gash.. hope you get your BFP!!
> 
> Hayley-I know what you mean about the pads reminding you of the mc.. it did me too..

Thanks hun! xx

Yesterday me and OH :sex: and when i got it erm.. dribbled :blush: down my leg and that reminded me of MC :( xx


----------



## caleblake

thanks lilrojo

Poppy I cant test today as I know it would be a waste.

Right Im off as Calebs woke up now will try and catch uplater tonight bye bye xxx


----------



## poppy666

Cya later Gash i need to go sort tea Korben stressing :dohh:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies!

So I am CD6 now and AF has gone and hopefully won't be back for a VERY long time!! :haha:

So I have started to drink grapefruit juice as I have heard it helps with CM? Anyone tried this? 
I am gonna BD everyday maybe twice lol!! FX'd for a Feb BFP!

Em - sounds really good huni! I would totally test but understand why you want to wait. xx

Poppy - Yay hopfully this is the end of spotting! Are you still counting as CD6 like me?xx

Hayley - hopefully AF pi$$es off for you soon too for a VERY long time!!xx

Gash - FX'd for you!xx

Lilrojo - Feb will be our month xx

:hi: to anyone I have missed xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caleblake

good luck bellasmummy I think if :sex: bd twice a day you will gat pregnant twice :rofl: I got my :bfp: both times when I dtd every day xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

gash02 said:


> good luck bellasmummy I think if :sex: bd twice a day you will gat pregnant twice :rofl: I got my :bfp: both times when I dtd every day xxx

HAHA I know and I don't think my OH can handle doing it that much! :haha:

xx


----------



## poppy666

Bella yes sticking at CD6 till my body says otherwise :haha: x


----------



## HayleyJJ

lilrojo said:


> Good luck em.. hoping you get your BFP right off the bat.. you too Gash.. hope you get your BFP!!
> 
> Bella-Thanks, hoping Feb is lucky for you too!!
> 
> Hayley-I know what you mean about the pads reminding you of the mc.. it did me too..
> 
> AFM-Im on cd4, 3 days left of af then I can start thinking about the fun time.. leading up to O day! :wohoo::bunny:
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and having a great weekend..

im nearly done with af now whooop xxx



poppy666 said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: ha ha poppy I would like to do that too but my willpower will be lucky to last past 20 hours :haha:
> 
> I tested at 11dpo and got my :bfp: last time grrrrrrrrrr Im so impatient xxx
> 
> Yep i tested at 9dpo and got my BFP eekkk scary lol xClick to expand...

i tested at 9dpo and got bfp as well



BellasMummy said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> So I am CD6 now and AF has gone and hopefully won't be back for a VERY long time!! :haha:
> 
> So I have started to drink grapefruit juice as I have heard it helps with CM? Anyone tried this?
> I am gonna BD everyday maybe twice lol!! FX'd for a Feb BFP!
> 
> Em - sounds really good huni! I would totally test but understand why you want to wait. xx
> 
> Poppy - Yay hopfully this is the end of spotting! Are you still counting as CD6 like me?xx
> 
> Hayley - hopefully AF pi$$es off for you soon too for a VERY long time!!xx
> 
> Gash - FX'd for you!xx
> 
> Lilrojo - Feb will be our month xx
> 
> :hi: to anyone I have missed xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

ohh i mite try grapefruit!!

my af nearly gone now so cd3 im on noow yeyyyyy:kiss:


----------



## HayleyJJ

BellasMummy said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> good luck bellasmummy I think if :sex: bd twice a day you will gat pregnant twice :rofl: I got my :bfp: both times when I dtd every day xxx
> 
> HAHA I know and I don't think my OH can handle doing it that much! :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

my other half wud love it everyday!!!:thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Had a busy day today - got DH's son here too so plenty to do!

DH doing a santa jog tomorrow for BHF so will be out and about then too, MIL cooking Sunday lunch too mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

Hope you're all well, Emz I have everything crossed for you hun, I am worried about DTD now because the month I caught and m/c I ov'd late, I know I tested with OPK this month and got a line 15th Jan but I can't help but worry I might catch, and lose, with late ov again (silly me). Not due AF until 28th so hope it arrives.

Poppy - has your spotting stopped now? Completely?


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat ive had nothing since Friday morning and even starting to get a bit of watery CM which ive not seen for weeks :haha:

Mmmmm sunday lunch nom nom lol x


----------



## puppycat

Oooooh Poppy that sounds good! Best get :sex: then!

My DH is so horny heh heh, he doesn't usually initiate so I know it's bad if he asks lol.


----------



## poppy666

Aww bless him lol your gonna have to give him a bit :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

babysimpson said:


> I'm still getting flu symptoms and was off work last thurs and friday because of it. I also think I'm getting a UTI infection but strange thing is I only get them when I'm pregnant. Last af was 9th jan and was light, only lasting 3 days. Been getting a horrible taste in my mouth but I think most of what's happening is all linked to this flu / bug. Woke up this morning with a horrible headache but luckily I'm only working half-day today.

hope you feel better babysimpson! :hugs:

:hi: ladies!

hope everyone is doing well. 

Im on CD3. AF is on a tear this month!!! boooooooo!!!!! LOL LOL

FXd for our Valentines :bfp:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HayleyJJ

im so confused ladies af has gone so thats thurs full flow fri full flo sat med flow sat evening nothing now today nothing is that normal?


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Hayley,

Mine was much lighter than normal this month as well I have read somewhere that after ERPC it can be lighter xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

mine was a natural mc x


----------



## caleblake

ladies Im only 10dpo and I stupidy went and tested this morning. I think I can see a hint of a line and I showed hubby who can see it too. Why o why do I have no willpower xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

gash02 said:


> ladies Im only 10dpo and I stupidy went and tested this morning. I think I can see a hint of a line and I showed hubby who can see it too. Why o why do I have no willpower xxx

:happydance: PICTURE PICTURE PICTURE :happydance:

Whoooop xxx :D


----------



## caleblake

emily I will try and get a picture but Ive taken one 3 times and even I cant see it on the photo so it shows how faint it is


----------



## emilyrose.x

Upload it babe! im excited for ya!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## caleblake

ok here it goes, dont get too excited the green ones an opk, the blue ones the pregnancy test. Im only 9/10 dpo and the quality is crap. If you press shift and r over the image it will improve it a bit xxx ps its ok to say you cant see it :rofl:

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00333-20110123-1102.jpg


----------



## joey300187

i can see it hun. xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

*EEEEEEKKK*
OMG babe!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

I SEE IT!! NO SH*T!!!! :wohoo: 

When you take it babes?? :happydance:

Defo start of you BFP babe!! Congrats!! <3 xxx

:flower:


----------



## caleblake

thanks girls I took it this morning, its so early though so Im not getting excited yet or calling it a :bfp: Im so nervous after last month. thanks for the message emily I really hope your joining me soon as our babies would be due around the same date. fxd. I have 2 fr tests which I will save till next week so hold off on the congrats until that xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

gash02 said:


> thanks girls I took it this morning, its so early though so Im not getting excited yet or calling it a :bfp: Im so nervous after last month. thanks for the message emily I really hope your joining me soon as our babies would be due around the same date. fxd. I have 2 fr tests which I will save till next week so hold off on the congrats until that xxx


erm... i would be getting *very* excited if i was you hun ;) haha yea they would!! im still trying to wait but im loseing the willpower.. damn itt :growlmad: its just so tempting too take one lol.. i will wait till next sat then test :) i really hope they MEGA dark for you hun! keep us updated :thumbup: xx


----------



## caleblake

emilyrose.x said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls I took it this morning, its so early though so Im not getting excited yet or calling it a :bfp: Im so nervous after last month. thanks for the message emily I really hope your joining me soon as our babies would be due around the same date. fxd. I have 2 fr tests which I will save till next week so hold off on the congrats until that xxx
> 
> 
> erm... i would be getting *very* excited if i was you hun ;) haha yea they would!! im still trying to wait but im loseing the willpower.. damn itt :growlmad: its just so tempting too take one lol.. i will wait till next sat then test :) i really hope they MEGA dark for you hun! keep us updated :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

:rofl: ooooooooooooo if you have the willpower dont test I will probably test every day now so wwill update my tests xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

haha well i just ordered some off ebay so they will take a few days too come so that will make me wait a few days atleast hehe :haha: yes yes keep us updated mrs :D :happydance: im really tempted to go to Tesco tonight and get a First Response.. :huh: damnit lol! :rofl: NO EMILY! WAIT!! :rofl: xxx

Quick question.. Its been just over 5 weeks since my MC, i think i Ov'ed 12th Jan (lots of ewcm) soo they usually say that when you ov its mid cycle - if i wait till 14dpo (3 days) then is that technically when my af should appear? from the dates of my last pregnany i ov'ed about 9 days before my af was due? im not very good with this shizzle lol! so if im oving same time as i did before MC does it mean im already late? or shall i wait the extra 3 days just to be sure?? :wacko: help please lol! xx


----------



## caleblake

ha ha I dont understand it either, but dont think I ovulated till the 13th/14th jan Im currently on cd26 and my cycle is normally 28-31 days Im either 9/10 dpo,my cd1 was 29th dec, hope this helps in some way xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

yea babe i get what ya mean :thumbup: thank youu!! OH just found a permo marker pen and attacked me with it :huh: :rofl: havent moved out of bed today and in my pj's .. b*astard lol!! :rofl: well if we go to tesco in the week for something i may pick up a test..if not il wait :)xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Gash, that deff looks + to me!!! Congrats hun xx

Emily, I love your display pic, so cute. You have the best PMA ever! I love it...

AFM, well I thought I o'd a few days ago, I was not really prepared for it since I mc on the 4th of Jan. I did not have any opk's nor was I temping. I did notice some ewcm and had some mega pains on left side the day after I noticed ewcm. Hubby was not ready to try just yet and wanted me to wait until af. Well I managed to get him to bed on the day of my cramps and each day after that. If I did infact O then I should be 3 or 4 dpo...

I seriously have myself stressed out wondering if I o'd, if I did, did I catch it? I would be just as happy to see af as well, because I know my body is back in motion. DH has no idea I am going through all these emotions, he stresses over NOTHING! grrrr I will try and stop stressing and convincing myself I am waiting for af. Geeez what a mess ! lol


----------



## puppycat

Ooooh Gash I see the line too! CONGRATS :yay:

Emz you have to test too!!! Lol.


----------



## emilyrose.x

Superstoked said:


> Gash, that deff looks + to me!!! Congrats hun xx
> 
> Emily, I love your display pic, so cute. You have the best PMA ever! I love it...
> 
> AFM, well I thought I o'd a few days ago, I was not really prepared for it since I mc on the 4th of Jan. I did not have any opk's nor was I temping. I did notice some ewcm and had some mega pains on left side the day after I noticed ewcm. Hubby was not ready to try just yet and wanted me to wait until af. Well I managed to get him to bed on the day of my cramps and each day after that. If I did infact O then I should be 3 or 4 dpo...
> 
> I seriously have myself stressed out wondering if I o'd, if I did, did I catch it? I would be just as happy to see af as well, because I know my body is back in motion. DH has no idea I am going through all these emotions, he stresses over NOTHING! grrrr I will try and stop stressing and convincing myself I am waiting for af. Geeez what a mess ! lol

Thanks babes! thank god he got me before i put my makeup on or i woulda be well annoyed :haha: im dead white without fake tan..just call me casper :coolio: haha! ;) 

Arw' sweet! ewcm is always a brill sign :happydance: i know what ya mean hun, thats what im like atm.. i had all that ewcm 12th and we had sexytime that day and day after soo was i actually ov''ing that day? and if i did, did the :spermy: make it up there? hmmm :huh: its a b*tch because you can only really answer them question by waiting.. damn it! :growlmad: iv got my fingers crossed that :spermy: made it :happydance: when you thinking of testing hun? 

Try not to think about it hun (soo much easier said than done) but just 'expect' your period too come and then when it doesnt you'l be triple excited ;) :coolio: thats how im trying to see it ;) 

Arw' babe, my OH like that, they crap at understanding what we going through with our bodies.. When my OH bein a knob, he just gets a clip round earhole or i laugh because he being a twat :happydance: just tell him to take his tampon out and calm the f*ck down.. it shuts my fella up lol!

Iv had rate bad cramps today but im in too much of a good mood for it too be af pains.. only time will tell lol ;) best of luck to you hun! xx


----------



## poppy666

:happydance::happydance:GASH soooooooooooo BFP :happydance::happydance:​
ok tell us how its done cos ive forgotten :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Superstoked

I probably would not be testing until 1st or 2nd of Feb. I sure hope af does not arrive for you. I am ordering that nasty witch to stay clear from us all! LOL If it was only that easy hey..lol I realised that stressing is only gonna make things harder for myself and the people around me..lol Instead of Superstoked, at home I am SuperBitch!! LOL I am just glad I have BnB...lol


----------



## emilyrose.x

Superstoked said:


> I probably would not be testing until 1st or 2nd of Feb. I sure hope af does not arrive for you. I am ordering that nasty witch to stay clear from us all! LOL If it was only that easy hey..lol I realised that stressing is only gonna make things harder for myself and the people around me..lol Instead of Superstoked, at home I am SuperBitch!! LOL I am just glad I have BnB...lol

Yea that sounds good hun.. just keep a track of how many days past ov you are! haha me too hun, we will find out first thing in morning.. she always likes to greet me in the first toilet break of the day lol! :haha: haha dont worry, we're aloud to stress and moan because we are women, men arnt because they should act mocho ;) hahah!! x

Pops my loverly!! showed OH that singing cock and at start of it he thought it was guna be a intro to a porno :huh:lmao! he was like "you posting eachother porno sites or sumat?" i was like "maybe :coolio:" haha he was laughin his head off when he watched it all lol! ;) xx


----------



## poppy666

PMSL Its a goooooooooooooooooooooof cock-a-licking video :haha: ha ha ha


----------



## emilyrose.x

:rofl: its weird how you sent it me through because yesterday at mine my OH pulled his pants down and started swinging his bits around and i said "haha that reminds me of Bruno ;)" duno if you've seen the film Bruno? but theres abit in it where his willy is swinging around and it stop and says "BRUNO!" through the wee hole (just like that singing one lol!!! CLASSIC ;) xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies!

Gash - Yay :wohoo: I can defo see the line! FX'd for you!! :wohoo:

Em - You have to test soon! I have a really good feeling for you!!

Does anyone know where I can get digital OPK's for a good price?

xx


----------



## poppy666

Ebay, but you'll find it very hard to find somewhere to buy the sticks after you use the 7 thats why i just bought my OPKs from Asda :shrug:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Poppsy, I have got some cheapies from ebay but don't find them that great, I used the CB digi's last month just because my friend gave them to me! But I don't have an Asda or Tesco where I live so all we have are expensive ones! Nitemare! xx


----------



## caleblake

thanmks ladies, did you go to tesco em? xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

BellasMummy said:


> Em - You have to test soon! I have a really good feeling for you!!

Thanks babes! If no af tomorrow then think i might be tempted to go to tesco tomorrow ;) Im trying to be good but its soo bloody hard lol!! Got a new job interview this friday coming so if i am pregnant its guna effect my work because i know i wont lift anything heavy up lol! when i worked at bar i used to carry 3 crates of VK's at a time but if im pregnant i aint risking picking out up lol! ;) xx



gash02 said:


> thanmks ladies, did you go to tesco em? xxx


No babes, watched Top Gear with the OH lol!! felt really sik and had cramps today :wacko: xx


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls hope you dont mind me poking my nose in to say hi!! I have been trying to concieve for about 17months was put on clomid after about 6months fell pg then mc at 10 weeks fell pg 3 months later mc at 5 weeks!! Now just got bfp 14th jan at 9dpo an gash ur test is how mine looked hun!! Looks good to me! Tesco tests are fab they test 10miu same as ic but they get darker results! I hope you dont mind me popping in here i am really pleased im preg but sooooo scared i have had like a period pain every now an again but every1 says this is normal!! Im taking progesterone suppositries this month i am hoping this is enough to support my sticky bean!! 

Any good stories to share girls words of encouragement?? xx


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie :happydance: are you taking asprin too? x


----------



## caleblake

daviess3 said:


> Hi girls hope you dont mind me poking my nose in to say hi!! I have been trying to concieve for about 17months was put on clomid after about 6months fell pg then mc at 10 weeks fell pg 3 months later mc at 5 weeks!! Now just got bfp 14th jan at 9dpo an gash ur test is how mine looked hun!! Looks good to me! Tesco tests are fab they test 10miu same as ic but they get darker results! I hope you dont mind me popping in here i am really pleased im preg but sooooo scared i have had like a period pain every now an again but every1 says this is normal!! Im taking progesterone suppositries this month i am hoping this is enough to support my sticky bean!!
> 
> Any good stories to share girls words of encouragement?? xx

awh hunny :hugs: so sorry for your losses but yay :yipee: for your :bfp: this is the perfect [place for you to hang out as everyones in very similar boats. do you have a journal I can stalk you in? xxx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Poppy i am indeed!No i dont have a jounal hun dont think i dont no how to do it!! lol!! xx


----------



## poppy666

Im just debating if to use asprin before or after my BFP :wacko: not been adviced to, but read loads of women take regardless just to be safe xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

daviess3 said:


> Hi girls hope you dont mind me poking my nose in to say hi!! I have been trying to concieve for about 17months was put on clomid after about 6months fell pg then mc at 10 weeks fell pg 3 months later mc at 5 weeks!! Now just got bfp 14th jan at 9dpo an gash ur test is how mine looked hun!! Looks good to me! Tesco tests are fab they test 10miu same as ic but they get darker results! I hope you dont mind me popping in here i am really pleased im preg but sooooo scared i have had like a period pain every now an again but every1 says this is normal!! Im taking progesterone suppositries this month i am hoping this is enough to support my sticky bean!!
> 
> Any good stories to share girls words of encouragement?? xx

hey hun! congrats for your bfp :happydance: hoping its a sticky beanie for you sweet! Tesco test it is lol! ;) might get one tomorrow, feeling abit brave ;) Just watched "The Last Exorsism" :huh: weirdest film EVER! proper sick at end.. blurghh :huh: thats left me with lovely memories to dream about tonight!! lol! xx


----------



## daviess3

Oh Emily ur braver than me!! Sex an city for me!! Poppy i saw specialist last week an told him i took it obviously baby aspirin 75mg -81mg max, he said thats cool never been any proof either way!! but it wont harm so i have carried on! Coz i was taking clomid i was worried about womb lining after 2 losses an thats what its good for an also to encourage flow from baby to mum! if it doesnt hurt y not i say!
Its same as the progesterone it cant do any harm even if you dont need it!! 
fs advised me to take it anyway! x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie, well thats what i'll do :happydance: before BFP or once you get it? x


----------



## laura_2010

:thumbup:Hi all gratz on bfp!

Can sum1 help me wit my dates before mmc my cycles were 28 or 30 days once 36 but that was a while back AF 27th dec.... Pos opk 10th jan.... wen i my AF ment to be due? im sooooo confused!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, congrats gash Fxed your line will be darker tomorrow!! 
Em-Fxed for ya to get that positive!

AFM-Im on cd5 yay...at most 2 more days of af then done hopefully for 9 months..


----------



## HayleyJJ

gash02 said:


> ok here it goes, dont get too excited the green ones an opk, the blue ones the pregnancy test. Im only 9/10 dpo and the quality is crap. If you press shift and r over the image it will improve it a bit xxx ps its ok to say you cant see it :rofl:
> 
> https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00333-20110123-1102.jpg

omg i soooo see it bfp bfp congrats xx



lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies, congrats gash Fxed your line will be darker tomorrow!!
> Em-Fxed for ya to get that positive!
> 
> AFM-Im on cd5 yay...at most 2 more days of af then done hopefully for 9 months..

hey babes im on cd5 as well whooop x:hugs:


----------



## HayleyJJ

laura_2010 said:


> :thumbup:Hi all gratz on bfp!
> 
> Can sum1 help me wit my dates before mmc my cycles were 28 or 30 days once 36 but that was a while back AF 27th dec.... Pos opk 10th jan.... wen i my AF ment to be due? im sooooo confused!

28 days is todays babes so ur due anyday now xxx:happydance:


----------



## daviess3

Hayley i see it def!! Mine started lightly got darker an darker!! If you have a few tests try an let ur urine build up and do another one how exciting!! I havent stopped testing yet 10 days since i got my bfp an i test twice a day tocheck its still there!! x


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all well im ment to be due today? as my tinker says... as i had a pos opk 10th no AF th high cerivx cm..... dnnno havent test yet tho :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

:test::test::test::haha:


----------



## emilyrose.x

daviess3 said:


> Oh Emily ur braver than me!! Sex an city for me!!

Haha!! Sex & The City = WINNER ;) I love me Desperate Housewives lol!! ;) cant wait for new season to start :happydance: 



lilrojo said:


> Em-Fxed for ya to get that positive!

Thanks babes.. still no af lol? so duno what the heck that bad cramping were yesterday :wacko: me mum just got back from her course and iv just woke up lol! Guna put me face on the maybe getta test? :wacko: BRICKING IT lol!! xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ooooo thats 2 should be testing today :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## emilyrose.x

haha!! im trying to wait but its sooo hard lol! im 12dpo today but trying to hold out till next week lol! If i test il let you loverly ladies know straight away :happydance: guna go domy make-up, have a bath, check on how the builders getting on with our house :happydance: then try take a de-tour to Tesco ;) lots of love !! xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Good luck Em so exciting!! xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caleblake

daviess3 said:


> Hayley i see it def!! Mine started lightly got darker an darker!! If you have a few tests try an let ur urine build up and do another one how exciting!! I havent stopped testing yet 10 days since i got my bfp an i test twice a day tocheck its still there!! x

i think im gonna do that too xxx


----------



## caleblake

laura2010 and emilyrose good luck for your tests, fx'd its 2 :bfp: s. cant wait to see the results xxx


----------



## daviess3

Oh So exciting did you test again today gash? Emily get that test!!! I love love love desperate housewifes whens the new series starting? xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all! Little update u know how Im lil unsure baout my dates I went on to mymonhtlycycles and on there my af is due weds??? So iv took my tinker off untill then... and see what happens...:dohh: If im due weds il wait then as most prob getta neg as its still early, my boobs still killing me can my af still be due tho 26th as i gotta pos opk 10th or dnt it matter on ouvulation dates? x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi all! Not sure when new series starts hun, as soon as i know il let you know :thumbup: Just called at local tesco and they only had digital clear blue or tesco brand .. asked pharmacy dude how sensitive tesco brand is and he said that it shows after 15 days late :/ i got the ClearBlue Digital and just taken it this second and its "not pregnant" damnit lol!! :dohh: know i need my af to turn up so i can start spotting my ov'ing days lol! hope everyones okay! :) xxx


----------



## caleblake

ems your still early so dont count yourself out yet. i never got my :bfp: with ds until 14dpo 

daviess3 yesh the lines are still faint but still there and a little bit thicker :thumbup:

laura good luck on weds xxx


----------



## daviess3

Gash mine was they will get there Emily digi tests are like 50miu dont listen to tesco worker 15 days late!! whos she kidding!! The miu of a tesco own make test is 10miu same as internet cheapies so is superdrug both tests are fab i have used them digis are always last ones to show up normally after af is due ur not out yet hun!! XX


----------



## puppycat

Awwww it's getting very exciting in here now ladies! Tests and BFP's :yay:

Emz don't lose heart yet - that Tesco worker was so very wrong! lol

Hope you're all ok, AF due for me this week so one more cycle closer to TTC :yay:


----------



## emilyrose.x

gash02 said:


> ems your still early so dont count yourself out yet. i never got my :bfp: with ds until 14dpo

Thanks sweety <3 haha i might test in a week if my af still not here.. one best show up this week though lol :dohh: xx



daviess3 said:


> Gash mine was they will get there Emily digi tests are like 50miu dont listen to tesco worker 15 days late!! whos she kidding!! The miu of a tesco own make test is 10miu same as internet cheapies so is superdrug both tests are fab i have used them digis are always last ones to show up normally after af is due ur not out yet hun!! XX

I dunno babe :) Haha i know? i was like "you takin piss?" :wacko: haha idiotss ;) well i had a tesco pregnancy test my mum bought the week after i MC'ed to check my hormone levels had gone back down, i hadnt used it so just took that one and negative too :dohh: lmao!! b*astard!! ;) near mind aye? it will happen for us soon enough :thumbup: i freekin hope anyway haha ;) xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> Awwww it's getting very exciting in here now ladies! Tests and BFP's :yay:
> 
> Emz don't lose heart yet - that Tesco worker was so very wrong! lol
> 
> Hope you're all ok, AF due for me this week so one more cycle closer to TTC :yay:

Thanks babe! my mum said to try next week with 1st wee of day but last time i got my possitives it was at night lol! so know thats not guna make a difference! we shall see :) hehe whoop whoop xx


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry Em.. your not out till the :witch: arrives... :hugs:

Good luck to those of you still to test.. and congrats on the BFPs!!

AFM-cycle day 6 is almost over.. :happydance: getting closer to sexy time! 

How are you all??


----------



## poppy666

Im in limbo land dont know what my body is doing at all, too frustrating x


----------



## emilyrose.x

haha thanks lilrojo!! Haha yaaay :happydance: hurry up sexytime hehe ;) dont think my fella guna be gettin any tonight mind .. the ******* rate riled me up earlier :growlmad: im one of the 'jelous' types of girlfriends and earlier a made a few jokes about this sexy lady that came on tv (i honestly wrnt bothered because there was a boom'ting sexy lad in same advert ;) ) but he thought i was trying to cause a arguement? :huh: lmao damnit! :haha: *plus* seen this AMAZING bedroom set on ebizzle and some douche's are bidding it up :growlmad: its from a proper shop but its been re-listed 4 times for 24hour listings and all the bidders history are :
a***a
8***8
n***r
d***p
and all the other 20 bidders are exact same!! I rang up shop to see how much Buy It Now price was (before i knew these clowns were in on the scam :growlmad:) and its £750.. I put max bid in at £300 and with in 2 seconds that stupid 8***8 outbid me so i thought eff off you greedy gits :growlmad: better now iv watched Layer Cake and got into bed lol ;) Anywayy.. hows you hun :D ?? xx

Popz!! the spotting still stopped? :D ?? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Yep noooooooooooooooooooooo spotting lol xx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all update frm meee!

AF came last night :cry::cry::cry: so onto another cycle.... lots of luck for the rest! xx


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: sweetie :hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

Morning ladies

Laura - So sorry the :witch: got you huni :hugs:
Next month will be your month x x

Em - Sorry for BFN hun but you are not out yet!!

Poppy - Anymore spotting?

Well I am now CD9 and am downing the grapefruit juice!!

xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Yep noooooooooooooooooooooo spotting lol xx

Ka'Pow :grr: Whoop whooop!! :happydance: :ninja: xx


laura_2010 said:


> Hi all update frm meee!
> 
> AF came last night :cry::cry::cry: so onto another cycle.... lots of luck for the rest! xx

Ohh hun! :hugs: next month will defo be your month! :thumbup: lots of :sex: and super :spermy: up there ;) xx



BellasMummy said:


> Em - Sorry for BFN hun but you are not out yet!!
> 
> 
> xx

Thanks babes, found a link yesterday which had this thing where you select how many dpo you are and what test you used and it shows you how many pregnant people got possitive and how many pregnant people got negative.. soo searched First Response 14dpo and ALL of them either got there faint bfp, very faint bfp or strong bfp.. sooo tomorrow im guna take First Response (14dpo) then il know for defo :thumbup: know it guna be negative but at least i can keep a eye out for the :witch: :) xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Laura- :hugs: so sorry the :witch: got you, next month will your month!

Poppy-happy your spotting has finally stopped...:happydance:

Bella-good luck hope the grapefruit juice helps.. what exactly is it supposed to do??

Em-Hope you get a BFP tom.. wouldnt that shock the sh*t outta ya.. Fxed it happens and that :witch: stays away.. or she just comes already so you can get this ttc boat sailing again.. 

AFM-Im on CD7, af has finally gone on her way :happydance: my ticker says about 10 days to o day.. sexy time will be here shortly..:happydance: hopefully we will catch the eggy this time..

How is everyone else doing today...
Gash-have you tested again lately?


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie just wish i knew what CD i was on if im on any :cry: arghhh frustrating x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Babes..
Need too ask opinions!!
Just been downstairs to check mail and my cheapos i ordered off ebay have come.. me being me i just taken one and got this..

Is this an evap or what??? test said the resultwould be shown within 5 minute -the stupid 2nd possible evap line showed up around 2-3mins and went at about 7mins.. am i going mad :shock:

the very very VERY faint line seems to be abit to far away from the 1st line tho dunt it? :shock: Arggggg xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG03057-20110125-1519.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 11









IMG03057-20110125-1519inverted.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## babysimpson

I can see a faint line but I'm honestly not sure if it is evap or that precious BFP. Maybe wait until the morning and try another or if you can wait a few more days then try? How far along on your cycle are you? 

I hope this is a BFP for you xxx


----------



## daviess3

Emily i can see a v faint line on first test ut if its a pos im sure it should stay there!!! I woulld try not to pee for 4 hours an retest or test fmu?? xx


----------



## poppy666

Emz i can see a line, is it pink your end?? :happydance: pee again tonight lol x


----------



## babysimpson

Question from me: Af comes same time every month. December it came on 3rd but January it came on 10th (1 week late) so do I assume that it will come on the 3rd feb or the 10th?


----------



## poppy666

I think 10th, they do say some af's can be a week late after mc and some cycles can be altered x


----------



## emilyrose.x

babysimpson said:


> I can see a faint line but I'm honestly not sure if it is evap or that precious BFP. Maybe wait until the morning and try another or if you can wait a few more days then try? How far along on your cycle are you?

I thought possible evap as its abit far away? under that plastic bit? :/ well i had a MC on 18th Dec 2010 and still no af.. think i Ov'ed 12th Jan and only BD 12th & 13th so its 13dpo? :/ argg xx 



daviess3 said:


> Emily i can see a v faint line on first test ut if its a pos im sure it should stay there!!! I woulld try not to pee for 4 hours an retest or test fmu?? xx

well when i took my other possitive tests when i was pregnant last time it was only the 2 First Response that still show possitive to this day, the other 4 have disapeared :shock: i honestly duno what to think girls xxx



poppy666 said:


> Emz i can see a line, is it pink your end?? :happydance: pee again tonight lol x

ye babe it was pink, was under the ending of the plastic bit if you get me? but looked under neth and was pink line there.. just looked abit thick and far away? :shock: xxxx


----------



## babysimpson

It was a really weird one. Since mc in Spetember I've had af visit every 3rd of the month (before miscarriage it was every 8th) but last month it was a week late, a lot lighter than normal and things just felt strange. 

Glad you said the 10th cos that means i'm still in with a chance to catch both oh and i been too tired at night to have fun and I thought we'd miss out


----------



## poppy666

You dont get colour with evaps with what ive read, they colourless or grey x :bfp::bfp::bfp::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: pee on another later xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Emily - maybe the test stick itself was a bit faulty in that they placed the area for positives too far from the control line? It's hard to say but in my experience evap lines are barely visible and if you're saying you seen a clear pink line but it went away then it could be your BFP.

Only suggestion is to wait and try in morning when you should hopefully get a stronger reading. xxx Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> You dont get colour with evaps with what ive read, they colourless or grey x :bfp::bfp::bfp::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: pee on another later xxx

OMG :shock: OMG :shock: OMG :shock: OMG :shock: OMG :shock: OMG :shock: OMG :shock: you being serious?? HOLY SH*TT! 

Right breath em, breath..

okay, im guna think its a evap and test tomorrow.. if its a poss tomorrow then it could be a bfp.. if not then this was a evap:dohh: damn it! .. thats how i roll :coolio: lmao i duno what to do with mesen? :shock:

Popz dunt it seem abit weird how it under the bit of plastic that says that MAX thing for when you pee tho? :wacko: xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

babysimpson said:


> Emily - maybe the test stick itself was a bit faulty in that they placed the area for positives too far from the control line? It's hard to say but in my experience evap lines are barely visible and if you're saying you seen a clear pink line but it went away then it could be your BFP.
> 
> Only suggestion is to wait and try in morning when you should hopefully get a stronger reading. xxx Fingers crossed xxx

thanks babes.. im guna test in morning and willl let you all know.. SH*T lol! no wayy. im still preparing for a negative though just so i dont give mesen a heartattack :thumbup: ohh myy gowshh! xxx


----------



## poppy666

Just test in the morning sweetie, i thought my last one was an evap cos it was spaced out from control line and very faint, but it was pink and obviously was my BFP :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Superstoked

Emily, I agree the line is in an odd place, but it has color. Looks like a bfp to me! FX for tomorrow's test :hugs:


----------



## babysimpson

Oh I'll have to remember to sneak on when I can in the morning to find out.


----------



## emilyrose.x

Thanks ladies! :hugs: im seriously gob smacked :shock: i didnt have aclue about evaps being colourless :shock: ohh my gowdd! I will test as soon as i get home tomorrow and will update you all :) i think its probz guna be a bfn, was expecting nothing when i took this one and now im bouncing off walls lol!! CALM DOWN ;) haha! only time will tell i guess.. if i am then OMG! lol xxxxx


----------



## Superstoked

emilyrose.x said:


> Thanks ladies! :hugs: im seriously gob smacked :shock: i didnt have aclue about evaps being colourless :shock: ohh my gowdd! I will test as soon as i get home tomorrow and will update you all :) i think its probz guna be a bfn, was expecting nothing when i took this one and now im bouncing off walls lol!! CALM DOWN ;) haha! only time will tell i guess.. if i am then OMG! lol xxxxx

:hugs:


----------



## caleblake

Afternoon ladies. I'm out so not read through the posts although ems I'm so excited by what I've read on this page. I so hope you are cause it looks like I'm in need of a bump buddy. Did a cbd today and it came up with 1_2 weeks pregnant so even though I got one last month before the chemical I'm now cautiously announcing my :bfp: xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

just taken another and got EXACT same result :shock: i think only thing to do is to get a First Response tomorrow and take that and see what the result of that is xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Yaaaay! Whooop Whooop Gash!! <3 :happydance: Happy & Healthy 9 months sweety!! xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Congratz Gash :happydance::happydance:

Emz go get one from asda tonight the suspense is killing me :haha: cant all be evaps :thumbup:


----------



## Superstoked

Congrats Gash!! YAY some good news ladies!! Emily I am sure you are preggers!! :) You are 13dpo or?


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hahaa!! i know thats what i thought popz, or it could be cos tests are abit dodgy? :wacko: i think we guna nip tesco tonight because OH needs to get some stuff for work anyways so il pick one up and take it either before bed or tomorrow morning :) think tomorrow morning best bet lol! if no line on that then il know im defo not preggers.. yea hun im 13dpo today (if i was oving when i think) so would of thought i would have a defo answer by now if you know what you mean? :wacko: lol xxxx


----------



## Superstoked

I got my bfp at 14dpo and it was sooooo faint, if I took a pic people would have thought I was crazy! lol FX!


----------



## daviess3

omg emily if its pink hun i would defo say its bfp an twice!! post more pics!! Gash i wanna be bump buddys to!!! I had my blood done today so fxd the levels will be normal, defo go get tesco asda sainsburys test!!! xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Thanks loverlys! :hugs: il test tomorrow.. trying to not get excited lol!! we will see tomorrow.. OH on way to mine so guna get off till we get to his babes <3 big hugs and kisses! eeek :) xxxxxx


----------



## caleblake

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00347-20110125-1655.jpg

ems I swaer ive had nothing but the fainest of faint lines for 3 days never got my bfp with caleb till 14 dpo so had to buy a cbd today so I could see it in black and white. even my fr tests were sooooooooooooo faint. cant wait till tomorrow i think your pregnant too xxx


----------



## poppy666

Wooohooo gash congratz sweetie :happydance:

can i just ask how long you waited for your 1st af and was it heavy than a normal af or same as you usually have? xx


----------



## caleblake

hi hunny I didnt have any af since my emc. Istarted to bleed and mc on the 29th dec and counted it as cd1 im now on cd 28 and 11dpo 9I used opks. I posted a while back as they were all over the shot and didnt know if I had or hadnt ov'd turns out i did xxx


----------



## lilrojo

:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats Gash!!!

Em-cant wait to see your test in the morning.. looking forward to your BFP!!:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Dont think my cycle ever gonna sort itself out, erpc 22nd Dec spotted or bled for 31 days, nothing since Friday just gone and in all that time ive had positive opk 2wks after erpc and again this saturday, but dont know where the hell this bad af is going to happen x

Lost my PMA i think now :cry:


----------



## caleblake

hunny if your getting positive opks you might not even have an af. My bleeding only lasted 5 days (I know you were not so lucky) and I guess I ovulated and never got an af. If your ovulating you can make a baby xxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Gash made me smile :hugs: Dont think it helps because im charting and my temps are all over the place, like my body is trying to ov but dont, guess time will tell and thank you xx


----------



## caleblake

thats exactly what happened to me, my temps made no sense. I posted it all on my journal if you want a nosey. Its so similar I really though I hadnt ovulated as I was getting lines but never actually got what I would call a positive one xxx


----------



## poppy666

Will look now... i got a dark line saturday night but i wouldnt call it positive cos it wasnt as dark as control line ( the rest faint now), but ive got the watery and creamy CM for last 2 days.... my cycle felt that messed up ive started one chart ( then bled) so started another in this month if you look at my chart lol God im a mess with all this x


----------



## caleblake

ok not sure what page its on but shouldnt be too far back as it was only a few weeks ago xxx


----------



## caleblake

page 15 poppy xxx


----------



## poppy666

Gash your temps and opks are like mine all over the place, i got such a big temp drop today i thought what the hell? dont know why it drop so much so not looking forward to tomorrows, im so glad your have been all over thought it was just me and my messed up body x


----------



## caleblake

ha ha told you my cycle was mental i just dtd whenI thought I may have been oving and it looks like its worked xxx


----------



## poppy666

Given me a bit of hope now :happydance::hugs:


----------



## caleblake

:hugs: :yipee: xxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: guess who's pouncing on OH tomoz :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: :rofl: go wake him up now :haha: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Wish i could but he works away sunday to thurseday, but he does get home once during the week 'hence tomoz' i dtd sunday so if it was my positive saturday night i should of ovd mon/tue i think? spermies still be in there somewhere i hope :haha:


----------



## caleblake

yeah im sure they will..............who knows they may have even caught the wee egg xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Ok.. 2nd wee of the day and faint positive? :shock:
 



Attached Files:







IMG03061-20110126-0819.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 20


----------



## caleblake

:wohoo: I knew it, huge congratulations. :yipee: whats your edd?


----------



## emilyrose.x

gash02 said:


> :wohoo: I knew it, huge congratulations. :yipee: whats your edd?

Ohh my gowd :shock: i got a negative 2 days ago?? WTF? lol!! my boyfriend said that im gettin my hopes up and bla bla bla.. read it biatch!! omg so this a positive defo? i know that C = control line.. R = ?? T = ?? so this defo apositive then? omg im scared!! but so excited!! dont think it will register till i take a Clear Blue digital lol! xxxxxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

whats edd babe? xxx


----------



## caleblake

I've never used those tests so slighlty unsure of what the 3 pqnnels mean (it will most likely explain on the instructions but I see lines and a lines a line so yes I would say it positive. Edd is esimated due date. When was the first day of your last period? Xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Emily, that looks like a positive to me huney so BIG CONGRATS


----------



## emilyrose.x

Whoop Whoop :) Guna wait till i get my Clear Blue Digital then it will defo sink in :) Ohh lol..im rubbish with lingo lol :dohh: well i think i ov'ed 12th Jan and we BD 12th & 13th .. so only twice lol?? I aint had a period yet babe.. been 5 and a half weeks since my MC started.. wow its such a shock babe xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Girls bad news.. :(
The test is negative.. the C = Control which should be there
R = reference which should be there
T = Test and thats one that shoyuld have a line but its not. Damn it lol!
Got excited then haha !! xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Dion't give up yet Emily. Until Af arrives you are still in with a chance babe!!


----------



## poppy666

*EMZ KNOCKED UP*

:happydance::bfp::bfp::bodyb::dance::yipee::headspin::shipw::drunk::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wine::flasher::rain::holly:​

Grrrrrrrrrrr im looking at the line = R.... piss away later xx


----------



## Superstoked

R= result? I would assume..Looks like a bfp to me...:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Emz have you tested again? x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Superstoked said:


> R= result? I would assume..Looks like a bfp to me...:hugs:

thats what i thought babe.. :dohh: my dad said its the bottom line i need to look for where the "T" is.. :dohh: he said the Reference is the level at what the hormone is detected .. damnn it xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

tested with another shitty one babe and that was negative too hun :dohh: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Whats the MIU on those? never seen them before x


----------



## caleblake

awh hunny gutted for you, hope your :bfp: is just being shy xxx


----------



## poppy666

Gash glad your online lol did you get more than one positive OPK during your cycle? only asking because i got a near one last week and a near one saturday evening then back to negative, but i tested today and AGAIN a near positive??? its doing my nut in :dohh: not got any ewcm but since monday ive got watery and creamy cm x


----------



## caleblake

yes I got 2/3 near positives but no actual positives. Its so confusing I have no idea how many dpo I am. Im saying im 4 weeks today but think i wont know the full truth of when I ov'd until my 12 weeks scan. My cycle was a mess, you could probably see on my journal most of the girls thought I hadnt ovulated at all but I obviously did even though I never got a +opk xxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah if i count the near positive i also got 2wks after my MC id say i got 3 and its only been 5wks :shrug:

lmao lets just say my cycle is totally messed up, same as yours was and im not even pregnant yet :haha: My temps gone back up this morning after a dramatic drop yesterday so if they rise for another 2 days think FF will say i actually ovulated Sat/Sun 'dunno' x


----------



## caleblake

grrrrrrrrrrrrr its so frustrating. Im sure if you just keep bd :sex: when your getting your surges there is a good chance you will catch that egg xxx


----------



## poppy666

Im on it tonight literally lmao, if i did by some miracle manage to catch eggy id be as lost as you how many weeks i was with not having af yet, well as far as i know cos i spotted or bled for 31 days so not sure x

Thanks x


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Whats the MIU on those? never seen them before x

not sure babe, they rate sensitive though cos they from hospital. my dad snipered one from lab yesterday lol ;) xx



gash02 said:


> awh hunny gutted for you, hope your :bfp: is just being shy xxx

me too hun,, damn it lol! haha i wish it was but iv got nada lol! xx


----------



## caleblake

i know hunny Ive not vcalled the doctor yet as will leave it till im another few weeks and get an early scan (I get them anyway after my last pg) so will maybe be a bit wiser then although I never trust the dates from early scans x


----------



## poppy666

Yes i get early scanned too cos i need blood thinner injections if i fall pregnant, but if i get pregnant again im scared to go too early so like you will hold out x


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Whats the MIU on those? never seen them before x
> 
> not sure babe, they rate sensitive though cos they from hospital. my dad snipered one from lab yesterday lol ;) xx
> 
> 
> 
> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> awh hunny gutted for you, hope your :bfp: is just being shy xxxClick to expand...
> 
> me too hun,, damn it lol! haha i wish it was but iv got nada lol! xxClick to expand...

Emz just hang in there sweetie ((( huge hugs))) :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

awh ems Im praying youve still done it this month.

My wee sister went for her 12 week scan today it was so nice shes only 11+2 so has to go back on valentines day for another to do the downs test. Shes due 16th august and Im pretty sure due to needing a section my little pip will come in september so Im well chuffed as they will be sooooooooooo close in age xxx

Have fun tonight poppy :rofl: xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi there, I'm TTC#1 after loss in June2010. This is our 1st month trying :)


----------



## caleblake

hey floridagirl :hi: welcome over so sorry for your loss and hope you get your :bfp: soon xxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww that be lovely for you both bless xxx

My OH dying on sofa atm with toothache, ive pumped him up with painkillers cos i be damned if he gonna say he too ill grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, needs must i do all the work then tip him over so im underneath at right time :haha:


----------



## caleblake

ha ha ha ha ha ha you go girl :rofl:

Right im away to bed nanite girls xxx


----------



## poppy666

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Hi there, I'm TTC#1 after loss in June2010. This is our 1st month trying :)

Sorry for you loss sweetie :hugs:

Gash night cya tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, how are we all doing today.. 

Emily-your not out till the witch gets you...

Ha have fun poppy.. I shall be doing the same.. cover all the bases this time around..

AFM-cycle day 8.. getting close to another o.. hopefully this will be the month..
hope you are all doing well..


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Emz just hang in there sweetie ((( huge hugs))) :hugs:

thank you gorgeous! :hugs: just a waiting game now lol :dohh: xxx



gash02 said:


> awh ems Im praying youve still done it this month.

Thanks babes :hugs: xxxx



FloridaGirl21 said:


> Hi there, I'm TTC#1 after loss in June2010. This is our 1st month trying :)

Welcome hun, girls on here are great!! fingers crossed for your BFP soon x



lilrojo said:


> Emily-your not out till the witch gets you...
> 
> AFM-cycle day 8.. getting close to another o.. hopefully this will be the month..
> hope you are all doing well..

Haha thanks hun.. arw' fingers crossed BFP for you this month :hugs: xx


----------



## babysimpson

Hi girls, Hope all is well?

I'm just very emotional. It came on suddenly yesterday after I got home from work and still lingering. Crying at silly things and just generally being weepy. Af not due until 10th so can't be that. spent last night crying from 10 until 1am and poor OH tried his best to calm me down. I had a go at him and about everything. He accidentally called me silly and I fought with him saying I'm not smart but I'm not silly or stupid so don't call me that. I really don't know what has got into me.


----------



## lilrojo

Good morning... Thought I would pop in quick and see how you all are today..
Em-has af showed her ugly face yet... hope not fxed for you..

Poppy-hope the toothache didnt stand in your way last night.. haha

babysimpson-:hugs:

AFM- Im on cd 9.. going shopping for some groceries later, happy the weekend is almost here again..

Hope you all are well and having a great day.


----------



## poppy666

It did we ended up arguing the muppet, by time we went bed he wanted it but i was too pee'd off with him and went to sleep :dohh:

My OPKs for Tuesday, wednesday and today :happydance: But i also had positives last Sunday and Saturday before that :nope:

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/opks004-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## puppycat

Poppy - get on and :sex: lol, OPK looks nice and promising!

Emz - keep testing hun - very excited for you!!

My nan told me today my cousin is expecting her second :cry: she didn't know whether to tell me because of what happened at Christmas.

Had BFN yesterday, which is good news for us atm as you know. Today I have AF pains so I expect the witch is on her way. Never mind, Drs on 14th Feb and change my tabs :yay:


----------



## poppy666

Roll on 14th puppycat :happydance: asm ive had positives last week and week before so give up dtd :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

sorry poppy,darn those men, your opks do look quite positive though...


----------



## emilyrose.x

babysimpson said:


> Hi girls, Hope all is well?
> 
> I'm just very emotional. It came on suddenly yesterday after I got home from work and still lingering. Crying at silly things and just generally being weepy. Af not due until 10th so can't be that. spent last night crying from 10 until 1am and poor OH tried his best to calm me down. I had a go at him and about everything. He accidentally called me silly and I fought with him saying I'm not smart but I'm not silly or stupid so don't call me that. I really don't know what has got into me.

Arw hun, might be everything on your mind hun? im like that usually anyway so dont let it get too ya :blush: ;) hope your feeling abit better now hun xx



lilrojo said:


> Em-has af showed her ugly face yet... hope not fxed for you..
> 
> AFM- Im on cd 9.. going shopping for some groceries later, happy the weekend is almost here again..
> 
> Hope you all are well and having a great day.

No babes, no symptons at all lol! :dohh: the little sh*t best get her ass in gear and arrive so i know whats happening lol! :dohh: Me too hun! Good new.. moving into our house next weekend!! Helll Yeaaa :happydance: Obvo guna christen EVERY ROOM and corner we can find :rofl: so looking forward too that :happydance: new job interview tomorrow.. blaa cant really be arsed, wana put all my effort into the house but cos OH had a promo at work my money from work will just be spendo every week ha! Booom'tingg ;) xxx



poppy666 said:


> It did we ended up arguing the muppet, by time we went bed he wanted it but i was too pee'd off with him and went to sleep :dohh:
> 
> My OPKs for Tuesday, wednesday and today :happydance: But i also had positives last Sunday and Saturday before that :nope:
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/opks004-1.jpg[/IMG]

:dohh: the test today looks very strong babe!! ON IT LIKE SONIC TONIGHT ;) Oooh yea popz :coolio: ;) hehe xxx



puppycat said:


> Emz - keep testing hun - very excited for you!!
> 
> My nan told me today my cousin is expecting her second :cry: she didn't know whether to tell me because of what happened at Christmas.
> 
> Had BFN yesterday, which is good news for us atm as you know. Today I have AF pains so I expect the witch is on her way. Never mind, Drs on 14th Feb and change my tabs :yay:

Haha im hoping i get a BFP but know i cant till :witch: has come .. :dohh: lol! duno whats the crack..body needs to make up its mind lol! stupid thing, why cant it just work properly lol?! Arw' hun :hugs: its hard when people around are having babas.. my OH's old school mate had a MC at 8 and a half months.. she was absolutley devestated but now is carrying twins and is due in 12weeks! try stay stong babes even tho its hard! :hugs: 

Hope the rest of you loverly ladies are okayy xxx


----------



## poppy666

Emz i know how you feel im getting really pissed off with af going awol now, think we suffered enough to have to deal with this shite and all :cry:

lilrojo those positive OPKs are just like last weeks and the weeks before :haha: im going nutty dont know why i bother OPKing :dohh:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Arw babe.. massive hugs :hugs: agree completely!!! it like makes it as hard as possible for you to try and cope with everything dunt it? Grrr stupid effin thing!! you stopped bleedin still tho hun? thats a good sign :happydance: and them Ov tests.. Offft ;) Defo get on it babe!! im really hoping our bodies go back to normal very very soon!! i wish i had a switch so i could choose what was happening lol! xxx


----------



## poppy666

Yep a week tomorrow no spotting lmao :happydance: I got mild cramping and backache tonight but im getting the goods no matter what wooooooooooooot :haha:

Emz we just gonna have to keep DTD every 3 days and wait it out, but your not out yet missy xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Yep a week tomorrow no spotting lmao :happydance: I got mild cramping and backache tonight but im getting the goods no matter what wooooooooooooot :haha:
> 
> Emz we just gonna have to keep DTD every 3 days and wait it out, but your not out yet missy xx

Whooop Whooop :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: Yaaaaay!! Thank god for that aye hun! ;) Bet thats taken alot off your mind babes! :happydance: really happy for you!! <3 

Hahaha sounds like a plan too me ;) after waiting a few days the spunky will have turned into *SUPER* spunk! haha ;) :rofl: Arw' id like too think im not babe but i think i am tbh.. if i was preggers i would have had a little little little faint line by now but NADA lol! :dohh: im just hoping it happens very soon for us!! 

Im just watching this programe about training champayne servers and they like 15 yrs old :shock: lmao half of them are trying to talk rate posh and they seem ZIZZERED lol!! rate giving me a chuckle haha ;) xxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL Im boring im watching coronation st in a minute :haha: plus OH here talking about preseed and DTD tonight :blush: blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pip7890

I'm back!!!! Egypt was amazing. I defintely want to go back as there is still so much I'd like to see and do.

Well, I brought something back with me. No, not a :bfp: just blooming :witch: As I haven't had a "normal" period for 15 years (fell pregnant March 1996, gave birth December 1996 and went straight onto regular coil - which was replaced with Mirena which was not removed until October 2010 when I fell pregnant that cycle before miscarrying on 26/12/10) I wasn't sure when my period was due.

I assume I'd ovulated as I had EWCM on CD16. We'd :sex: on CD12 and CD17 and on CD21 my :holly: were really sore and the tingling didn't ease off until CD27. When :witch: didn't arrive on CD28 I started to get my hopes up for a :bfp: and started planning how I would test when I got home today (which would have been CD 33). Anyway, just before bed on CD30 (14DPO) I got a faint pink stain and thought maybe late IB, but next day :witch: arrived in force :-( 

On the plus side, it has not been as painful or heavy as I'd expected. Still enought to soak a regular tampon within a couple of hours which is not a good situation when you're in a country where nothing goes in a toilet!!!! Yuck!!!

So, at least I know. Today is CD4, it looks like I have a 30 day cycle and I'm feeling fitter and stronger. I'm glad to be back among my BnB friends, old and new, and hope to see lots more :bfp:s for us all.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> LOL Im boring im watching coronation st in a minute :haha: plus OH here talking about preseed and DTD tonight :blush: blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Haha i just watched Eastenders..got abit addicted to that lately..all started from watching one of them Ombious things or whatever they called on a Sunday lol! Haha ;) My OH talking about buying ANOTHER car and a 'quick' way too get 3K to buy it.. hmm sexy eh? ;) :rofl: he now looking into a loan on his phone :huh: pmsl! and now he has just started stressing to himself because if he sold both his cars he wouldnt have enough.. im trying to fight back laughin lmao :rofl: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Wooooohoooooo Pip glad your back missed ya :happydance::happydance: cant wait to see some pictures. Sorry to hear the witch got you sweetie, but interesting to hear your af wasnt heavy or painful makes me wonder if i actually have had my af inbetween the 31 days of bleeding now :wacko:

Anyhow nice to see you :hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hey Pip!! 
Glad to hear you had a good holiday! :happydance:
Ohh im sorry af got you hun :( Glad your feeling better though, defo think the break did some good :thumbup: hoping you BFP comes this month :happydance: xx


----------



## puppycat

:yay: :yay:

PIP's BACK!!!!

Woot lol

:yay: :yay:

Hope you enjoyed hun, looking forward to hearing an in depth holiday story!!


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Im boring im watching coronation st in a minute :haha: plus OH here talking about preseed and DTD tonight :blush: blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Haha i just watched Eastenders..got abit addicted to that lately..all started from watching one of them Ombious things or whatever they called on a Sunday lol! Haha ;) My OH talking about buying ANOTHER car and a 'quick' way too get 3K to buy it.. hmm sexy eh? ;) :rofl: he now looking into a loan on his phone :huh: pmsl! and now he has just started stressing to himself because if he sold both his cars he wouldnt have enough.. im trying to fight back laughin lmao :rofl: xxxClick to expand...

lol im just thinking about changing my car but nothing on ebay i like atm, OH selling his so wont see much of him tomorrow with cleaning it out PEACE :haha:


----------



## pip7890

The one thing I'm not liking is my moodswings. Having relied on a mirena (which releases hormones) I'm not doing so well with my own. My OH must think I'm a right cow as I feel like I've done nothing but pick over everything he says and does. I hope I fet a :bfp: soon otherwise he's going to kill me!!!

I'm shattered so off to bed for me. I'm going to put some photos on my FB profile in the next few days so if you want a look PM me your FB email address and I'll add you as a friend.

Night night.

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Haha men are terrible with their cars arnt they lol? :dohh: Get a Ferarri :coolio: :haha: xxxx

Night night Pip xx


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies :hi:

welcome back pip

Poppy those opks look great, hope on baby :sex:

Ems hope your ok today :hugs:

babysimpon sorry your feeling so rubbish

puppcat hope your well hunny 

Just a quick stop by tonight ladies to check how you all are xxx


----------



## poppy666

Gash all my OPKs this month look great LOL have you checked my chart? temp still going up but dunno :haha:

Jumping OH tonight for deffo.. got the preseed at the ready too :happydance:


----------



## caleblake

oooooooooooooo thats a big rise, definatley looks promising hunny :yipee: xxx


----------



## poppy666

I did an IC today dunno why but was looking at it that hard i could see the flipping anti strip lol i need a life :haha:

Dont understand the higher rises so i guess maybe ov'ing getting ready to x


----------



## puppycat

Hey Gash - i'm fine thanks, how are you?

Poppy - I hope you are Oving and all this confusion and patience will lead to a BFP

I've spent the day lobbying as many local newspapers to cover the updates on my MLU fight. Oh and playing Cityville on facebook... lol


----------



## poppy666

LOL that made me giggle Cityville lol xx


----------



## pip7890

Good luck with the lobbying Puppycat. 

Hope things settle down for you Poppy. It's awful when you don't know what's going on. 
Sometimes I feel like this whole conception/pregnancy/miscarriage/baby thing is taking over my mind. My life feels like one big WHAT IF? It's like I have two possible futures: one with a baby and one without. What I'd really like is to get on with the life I have now and let nature decide what happens next!

:hug: to all. 

Pip x


----------



## babysimpson

Morning all, hope we are all well. 

ATM still emotional but not as bad as yesterday. Forced myself to my Zumba class last it. Enjoyed it, struggled with it (normally I don't) and had to fight to keep my food in my tummy! Not a good idea jumping around to music when your body wants to make you be sick.


----------



## emilyrose.x

gash02 said:


> Ems hope your ok today :hugs:
> xxx

Im okay babe af came this morning :dohh: no pain but pretty heavey but oh well.. least i know whats happening now :) hope your okay sweet xxx

Job interview went ok - made them all laugh alot so hoping thats what they looking for ;) haha! hope everyones okay xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Aww Emily that darn witch. I think we should all have a witch hunt and get rid of the lot of them lol (except for the charmed ones cos they are the good guys)


----------



## poppy666

Emz my lovey (( huge hugs))) we gonna knock that bitch out this month :hugs: good luck with the job im sure you walked it with your humor :kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies.

:hugs: Em, sorry you missed it this month but the beauty is there's always another shot at it in 2 weeks! :yay:

Well I'm still awaiting AF, had cramps all last night expecting to be on by this morning but nothing. Meh, I guess I wait!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Em-Sorry she got you but happy she finally showed up and your no longer in limbo.. on the next cycle.. yay.. 2 weeks..not too far away.. 

Poppy-hope your crazy body gives you a BFP this month..

AFM-CD10.. getting closer to my o day.. yay!!

Hope you are all well today..


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo my crazy body is going to give me a bloody nervous breakdown :haha:


----------



## caleblake

awh ems :hugs: sorry she got you :sad1: xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

babysimpson said:


> Aww Emily that darn witch. I think we should all have a witch hunt and get rid of the lot of them lol (except for the charmed ones cos they are the good guys)

I know!! *dead eyes tampon box* hehe ;) lol xx



poppy666 said:


> Emz my lovey (( huge hugs))) we gonna knock that bitch out this month :hugs: good luck with the job im sure you walked it with your humor :kiss:

Popz i know babe!! What a hoe eh? Silly cow showing her face :dohh: iv had MEGA cramps today :growlmad: they stopped now though *touch wood lol!* haha i hope so babe, that or they will think im someone who escaped from nut house :wacko: ;) hehe hope your ok beautiful! xxx mwah xx



puppycat said:


> Afternoon ladies.
> 
> :hugs: Em, sorry you missed it this month but the beauty is there's always another shot at it in 2 weeks! :yay:
> 
> Well I'm still awaiting AF, had cramps all last night expecting to be on by this morning but nothing. Meh, I guess I wait!!

Thanks hunny! haha yea i hope so ;) just gota see how long she pays a visit for .. hoping she done in a few days :thumbup: 
Ohh hun, hope she shows soon so your ov day can come sooner :happydance: x



gash02 said:


> awh ems :hugs: sorry she got you :sad1: xxx

Thanks babe!! :hugs: was upset this morning when i wiped cos reminded me of MC so back to using tampons, they like a plug so helps me not see the blood lol!! xxx

Hope all you sexy lot are okay!!
Just got in.. fella took me for a supprise tonight, he made out we was going to B&Q and then pulled up at my house and told me to get myself dressed up so put the little black dress on and ended up going to a posh restaurant near Sheff lol! i had Ribs :happydance: was VERY messy but was yummy! nom nom nomm ;) Had a few pink cocktails with cherries, pineapple chunk and umberella on so was a really nicee night..exept for me having a HUGE ladder down the back of my tights at the end ;) lmao :dohh: near mind ;) xx


----------



## poppy666

Awww how sweet of your partner :awww: jammy cow :rofl:


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I am not sure what I am...8,9,10 dpo...lol Tested and bfn..I tested with an opk just for the heck of it and it is not positive but pretty darn close?? Whats up with that...Not much going on for symptoms...a little crampy and feeling like I wanna puke this morning after I had my tea and toast....I just wish the witch will come and stop playing mind games...lol

Emily :hugs: sorry she got you:hugs: She really needs to find a new job..lol

Puppycat, isn't it just a pain waiting...ughh :hugs:

Poppy, I sure hope you get your bfp from all this hassle. :hugs:



Babydust to all you lovely ladies! :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks :hugs:

Have you not tested yet? nevermind the OPKs get a test done :haha:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Awww how sweet of your partner :awww: jammy cow :rofl:

haha!! :rofl: hell yeaa' ;) :coolio: thats how we roll popz, you feel me? :coolio: lmao!! was really expensive and tbh it wasnt worth the money for the food but hey hoe, the thought that counts init ;) haha! bless his heart, was a good effort.. 10 out of 10.. GOLD STAR ;) lmao!! xxx



Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, I am not sure what I am...8,9,10 dpo...lol Tested and bfn..I tested with an opk just for the heck of it and it is not positive but pretty darn close?? Whats up with that...Not much going on for symptoms...a little crampy and feeling like I wanna puke this morning after I had my tea and toast....I just wish the witch will come and stop playing mind games...lol
> 
> Emily :hugs: sorry she got you:hugs: She really needs to find a new job..lol

Sorry for the bfn hun! we will get our bfps very soon dont worry! :) haha hell yea she does! she ought to bog off and leave me alone for 9 months ;) hehe xx


----------



## Superstoked

Thanks :) No af since MC, expecting or hoping for it soon?? A bfp would be awesome..but would not be shattered if af came, I would know then that I was in working order.:hissy: lol


----------



## poppy666

Snap!!! i sooooooooooooooooo want af to come show her face instead of being a biatch n hiding :rofl: I hate this limbo :growlmad:


----------



## Superstoked

poppy666 said:


> Snap!!! i sooooooooooooooooo want af to come show her face instead of being a biatch n hiding :rofl: I hate this limbo :growlmad:

:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

emilyrose.x said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies.
> 
> :hugs: Em, sorry you missed it this month but the beauty is there's always another shot at it in 2 weeks! :yay:
> 
> Well I'm still awaiting AF, had cramps all last night expecting to be on by this morning but nothing. Meh, I guess I wait!!
> 
> Thanks hunny! haha yea i hope so ;) just gota see how long she pays a visit for .. hoping she done in a few days :thumbup:
> Ohh hun, hope she shows soon so your ov day can come sooner :happydance: xClick to expand...

Thanks hun - still waiting :growlmad:



Superstoked said:


> Puppycat, isn't it just a pain waiting...ughh :hugs::

Yup, I'm usually pretty regular so i'm not used to waiting!

Evening ladies, how are we?


----------



## poppy666

Me and Superstoked just need sectioning if af dont arrive soon apart from that puppycat im good :hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Just sent the lover for some tampons from shop cos i ran out lol :dohh: this is what he bought me back..
Won £20 from a £1 scrath card lmao :happydance: 
Hehe bless! Movie and munchin sesh for me ladies.. will be on later.. hope your all okay!! <3 xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG03078-20110129-1406.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:Huum Yummy.... But how sweet! My OH woke me up to have abit of :sex: as finshed AF! But im like Nooooo not time yet!! He doesnt really understand the whole fertile thing (ovuation) But supose gotta keep him sweet! x


----------



## emilyrose.x

laura_2010 said:


> :hugs:Huum Yummy.... But how sweet! My OH woke me up to have abit of :sex: as finshed AF! But im like Nooooo not time yet!! He doesnt really understand the whole fertile thing (ovuation) But supose gotta keep him sweet! x

Haha! i was chuffed but dint wana show i was excited that much so needed to tell you lot too keep mysen calm :coolio: lmao!! bless! chocs were yummy!! just watched Undisputed ..this fighting film.. was MEGA! loved it!! :D 
Haha smoooth :coolio: lmao!! bless, my OH said earlier "not long till 14 days when you oving.. pmsl bless! OH been trying to get of erm.. back door action as im on my af :blush: haha not tonight sunshine ;) xxx


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies :hi: hope your all well tonight. JUust popping in to catch up before take me out xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies!

Hope you are all well!

I have to catch up with the posts!

Em sorry the :witch: got you! But at least your body is back to normal now and you can try again very soon!!

So I am on CD13 and have been BD'ing every nite! I have used some OPK's and am a bit confused! I did one on CD10 and it had a medium line, then on CD11/12 a faint line and the today no line at all! Help!

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Just keep testing bella and dtd, mine been the same xx


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Me and Superstoked just need sectioning if af dont arrive soon apart from that puppycat im good :hugs:

Tell me about it :coffee:

Still no sign of AF - and still getting BFN's so not sure what's holding her up :growlmad:


----------



## lilrojo

BellasMummy said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Hope you are all well!
> 
> I have to catch up with the posts!
> 
> Em sorry the :witch: got you! But at least your body is back to normal now and you can try again very soon!!
> 
> So I am on CD13 and have been BD'ing every nite! I have used some OPK's and am a bit confused! I did one on CD10 and it had a medium line, then on CD11/12 a faint line and the today no line at all! Help!
> 
> xxxx

Are you doing them at the same time everyday..?? I use the digital ones..


----------



## lilrojo

emilyrose.x said:


> Just sent the lover for some tampons from shop cos i ran out lol :dohh: this is what he bought me back..
> Won £20 from a £1 scrath card lmao :happydance:
> Hehe bless! Movie and munchin sesh for me ladies.. will be on later.. hope your all okay!! <3 xxxx

awww how sweet of him..


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, how are we all doing this weekend... Im doing pretty well.. now that were finally onto the baby making part again.. a few days left till o...started testing with my digital opks today as well.. no pos yet...hopefully this will be our month.. and a BFP will show up in Feb.. Hope your all doing well..

Puppy-hope af finally shows up for you... i remember waiting for mine seemed like forever.. ended up being a few days late.. hope she comes soon!!

Poppy-still nothing for you either.. what is going on ha.. i think id be getting right mad too.. you wish for your af not to come and then when you want it to she wont.. darn biatch...


----------



## pip7890

Evening all

I thought I was handling things well. Still feel angry that I lost the baby, but had kind of talked myself around to the fact that it was out of my hands. Have had the :witch: this week so looking forward to lots of :sex: in the next week or so.

Just read on FB that a friend of mine is pregnant and I feel gutted. I'm so pleased for her, don't get me wrong, but I feel so down that I'm no longer pregnant. I know that all being well I soon will be but sometimes I get really worried that maybe it won't happen again. After all I am now 40, with three pregnancies resulting in only one live birth.

I think a good night's sleep is in order and I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow.

Thinking of you all.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Good afternoon. How's your weekend going?

I woke up feeling much more positive this morning. I think getting through the first :witch: is a big psychological hurdle and now we can all look forward to a baby-filled future.

:hug: to all.

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

pip7890 said:


> Evening all
> 
> I thought I was handling things well. Still feel angry that I lost the baby, but had kind of talked myself around to the fact that it was out of my hands. Have had the :witch: this week so looking forward to lots of :sex: in the next week or so.
> 
> Just read on FB that a friend of mine is pregnant and I feel gutted. I'm so pleased for her, don't get me wrong, but I feel so down that I'm no longer pregnant. I know that all being well I soon will be but sometimes I get really worried that maybe it won't happen again. After all I am now 40, with three pregnancies resulting in only one live birth.
> 
> I think a good night's sleep is in order and I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow.
> 
> Thinking of you all.
> 
> Pip x

Hopefully you (and all of us) can announce we are pregnant on Facebook soon Pip :0)


----------



## Deethehippy

I am still waiting for my first AF, i should be 'due' over the next week or so so fingers crossed :wacko:


----------



## pip7890

Hi Dee

I emailed her to congratulate her on the pregnancy and explained I'd just had a miscarriage. I got a rather stiff reply back saying that she'd miscarried prior to this pregnancy and now she was pregnant so not to worry. If only it was that easy!!!

I absolutely, positively 100% want to have children with my OH. However, I wish that could happen without having to go through the incredible stress of TTC, 2WW, :test:, :bfp: / :bfn:, worrying about miscarriage, worrying about birth defects, worrying about labour etc etc. What I would give to be able to enjoy pregnancy!!!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

I go back to work properly tomorrow. My last day there was 23 December and then I was off due to swine flu, miscarriage and my holiday. I'm looking forward to getting into a routine but can't say I'm looking forward to the backlog of work I have to catch up on!!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Okay can I have some advice please? 

I've been really lucky in that all my previous pregnancies have happened within a month or two of deciding to try for a baby. In fact my last pregnancy (just before my 40th birthday) I fell pregnant within a week of removing the coil (which had been my method of contraception for the previous 14 years!).

Hopefully it won't come to this but if I do need to actively TTC after my February :witch: then how do you recommend I approach it? I've seen some of you mention POAS and ICs and BBT. How do I use these and where can I get them? I was thinking I might get prepared just in case...

On the other hand, should I be really lucky and fall straight away, what HPTs do you recommend?

Cheers.

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Hey Pip

I don't chart temps because they're so much work! As far as I know you have to record temp before you get out of bed at the same time each day... yawn.

I did OPK's this time round, more to AVOID getting pg until I'm off my tablets (not safe for baby) and got a pos on the day i would normally expect to ov. I was 2 days late this month with Af which is odd but i guess it's first AF after m/c so...

I just use the IC's from ebay, never bothered buying expensive tests as these always work for me.

Got my AF this morning so no more worries for more, painful though :(


----------



## joey300187

could you remove my bfp please. my baby grew its wings ;( xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

joey300187 said:


> could you remove my bfp please. my baby grew its wings ;( xx

babe :hugs: :hugs: im so so sorry :( :hugs: massive hugs sweety :sad1: omg i really cant believe it :( im absolutley gutted for you :( xxxxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi Pip!

Welcome back! 

The 2 times I have been pregnant I have really easily too and now I am so worried I won't! 

I have starting charting and I have been doing OPK's.

Poppy gave me some advice on charting, I am really new to it, but think it is a good way of knowing exactly when you have OV'd and also so you can keep track of everything! Have a look at my chart. My FF ticker. You have to take your temp first thing in morn with a BBT thermometer, I got one from Boots, but Poppy told me you can get them in Tesco or any big supermarket (I don't have any where I live)!

I have started using OPK's too and also get the cheapys off Ebay!

Good luck, hope this is our month!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BellasMummy

joey300187 said:


> could you remove my bfp please. my baby grew its wings ;( xx

So sorry huni xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## joey300187

emilyrose.x said:


> joey300187 said:
> 
> 
> could you remove my bfp please. my baby grew its wings ;( xx
> 
> babe :hugs: :hugs: im so so sorry :( :hugs: massive hugs sweety :sad1: omg i really cant believe it :( im absolutley gutted for you :( xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun, i know i still cant believe it ;( xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Em - How are you feeling huni? Has AF pi$$ed off yet? xx

Puppycat - Good news that AF has arrived! You can start trying very soon!

:hi: everyone else, how are you all??

xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

joey300187 said:


> could you remove my bfp please. my baby grew its wings ;( xx




joey300187 said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joey300187 said:
> 
> 
> could you remove my bfp please. my baby grew its wings ;( xx
> 
> babe :hugs: :hugs: im so so sorry :( :hugs: massive hugs sweety :sad1: omg i really cant believe it :( im absolutley gutted for you :( xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, i know i still cant believe it ;( xxxClick to expand...

honestly babe, massive hugs too you :hugs: what have the doctors said? they looking into tests? :( xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

BellasMummy said:


> Em - How are you feeling huni? Has AF pi$$ed off yet? xx
> 
> xx

im okay babe..how are you sweet?? no not yet :dohh: hoping its a short visit tho lol! <3 hows everything with you?? xxx


----------



## joey300187

not said a thing yet tbh gotta go back 2morra but thats just the confirmation scan. i had all the tests done that st marys (in london) do. i dont know what else is left ;(. i think this is me done. its too much heartache too many due dates &dates we lost our angels i dont think i could do it all again xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

joey300187 said:


> not said a thing yet tbh gotta go back 2morra but thats just the confirmation scan. i had all the tests done that st marys (in london) do. i dont know what else is left ;(. i think this is me done. its too much heartache too many due dates &dates we lost our angels i dont think i could do it all again xxx

:hug::hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

emilyrose.x said:


> BellasMummy said:
> 
> 
> Em - How are you feeling huni? Has AF pi$$ed off yet? xx
> 
> xx
> 
> im okay babe..how are you sweet?? no not yet :dohh: hoping its a short visit tho lol! <3 hows everything with you?? xxxClick to expand...

I am ok thanks, feeling a bit down today, but need to start thinking positively. Waiting to OV so have been :sex: everyday and will carry on until I do OV.

I hope this is our month babe xx


----------



## poppy666

joey300187 said:


> could you remove my bfp please. my baby grew its wings ;( xx

Life can be so so cruel, so sorry sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

joey300187 said:


> not said a thing yet tbh gotta go back 2morra but thats just the confirmation scan. i had all the tests done that st marys (in london) do. i dont know what else is left ;(. i think this is me done. its too much heartache too many due dates &dates we lost our angels i dont think i could do it all again xxx

ooh hun :( how many weeks were you if you dont mind me asking? :hugs: arw hun, try not to think like that.. they say they take the best and this was clearly the case :( iv only had 1 MC and it is so dream shattering and heart breaking, i cant imagine how your feeling hun :hugs: try and stay strong.. your babies will always be with you in your heart and thoughts..it will happen for you babe, just give yourself some time to gain back your strengh, physically and mentally and when your ready you can decide on what to do for best. I dont know if iv told you about the article my OH found on internet when i lost our angel.. it said that if the baby needs certain information and it doesnt have it at that exact time then it short fuses because it knows it cant have the best chance in life possible.. this really helped me put things into prespective and i hope it can help you understand a little hun. I know its hard, especially knowing that the baby would have had so much love and you would have gave it your all, but please try stay strong babe..you baby will come to you soon and when it does you will know xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

BellasMummy said:


> I am ok thanks, feeling a bit down today, but need to start thinking positively. Waiting to OV so have been :sex: everyday and will carry on until I do OV.
> 
> I hope this is our month babe xx

Arw babe :hugs: why you feeling down? :hugs: sounds like a plan sweety! as soon as my af done il be back bouncing on the pogo stick ;) hehe! me too sweety!! xx


----------



## joey300187

i was 7 + 1 saw the baby at 5+6 then again at 6+5 plus a good strong hb then friday when the bleeding started again with a good strong hb ;( then sat morn it all went wrong. thank you for your kind words i just dont feel like i can do it maybe in time my feeling will change. hubby been looking at adoption bless his heart xxxx


----------



## BellasMummy

I hope this is our month babe xx[/QUOTE]

Arw babe :hugs: why you feeling down? :hugs: sounds like a plan sweety! as soon as my af done il be back bouncing on the pogo stick ;) hehe! me too sweety!! xx[/QUOTE]

I don't know really just scared of getting AF again next month (like we all are)!
I just want a BFP so bad! Everyday seems to go so slow and just wish I would hurry up and OV! TMI but I don't seem to have much CM this cycle and I am worried that I am not gonna OV! Think I am just having one of those days xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Bella try pink grapefuit for your CM & (( big hugs)) :hugs:

edited bella you need to share your chart in settings if you want everyone to be able to view xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

joey300187 said:


> i was 7 + 1 saw the baby at 5+6 then again at 6+5 plus a good strong hb then friday when the bleeding started again with a good strong hb ;( then sat morn it all went wrong. thank you for your kind words i just dont feel like i can do it maybe in time my feeling will change. hubby been looking at adoption bless his heart xxxx

sweet :( :hugs: its so hard seeing the heartbeat and then it happening :( i saw my baby with a strong hb 2 days before my MC :( its so heartbreaking, because as soon as you see the heartbeat it makes you feel all warm and amazing inside knowing that your creating a new life and then when it ends badly its just a utter shock :( im sending you my love hun, yea for the moment id say to wait a while until you feel abit better, maybe start a new hobbie? or make plans for every week? just to get you out (obvo when your ready too hun) and then let it happen naturally for you. arw' bless him hun, i really hope it happens for you soon <3 xxxx


----------



## joey300187

thank you so much hun xxxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

BellasMummy said:


> I don't know really just scared of getting AF again next month (like we all are)!
> I just want a BFP so bad! Everyday seems to go so slow and just wish I would hurry up and OV! TMI but I don't seem to have much CM this cycle and I am worried that I am not gonna OV! Think I am just having one of those days xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Arw' hun :hugs: im sure this month will be your month hun! i know exactly how you feel, i want a bfp so bad! im so impatient!! babe but some CM is better than non right? you been taking ovulation tests or anything? xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

joey300187 said:


> thank you so much hun xxxx

no worries babe, anytime you need a chat a cheering up just let me know ok? im only a mouse click away babe! all my love xxxxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks Poppy, I have been drinking pink grapefruit juice everyday and today I tried Robitssun so I will see if that does anything! How do I share my chart? xx

Em- I have used OPK's and had nothing on them the last few days! It is so frustrating!! xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## emilyrose.x

BellasMummy said:


> Em- I have used OPK's and had nothing on them the last few days! It is so frustrating!! xx

hmm :dohh: maybe the tests are duds? *stay possitive* lol! keep having sexytime all day, everyday just to make sure spermy gets to that egg :D dont let it get you down babe, i always find then things happen when you least expect it.. so as your thinking that you arnt oving, i think you secretly are ;) see what i mean? hehe this month is your bfp month sweety <3 xxx


----------



## poppy666

Just hang in there with OPKs you'll get a positive sweetie xx

Ok go into your chart and on the left click 'chart' then 'sharing' then 'tickers' You'll get another bb code for your siggy x


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks ladies xx

Poppy can you see it now? xx


----------



## pip7890

joey300187 said:


> could you remove my bfp please. my baby grew its wings ;( xx

I'm so sorry Joey. I know how hard it is when you've seen the heartbeat and you finally think this is the one only to have your dreams shattered again.

Take your time to heal physically and mentally before making any definite decisions. It sounds like you have a lot of support so make use of it.

Take care.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

BellasMummy said:


> Thanks ladies xx
> 
> Poppy can you see it now? xx

No, did you get choice of a bbcode or HTML? If not once you done the above click on 'customise' then just keep clicking 'next' till you get to end and bb code should be below x


----------



## BellasMummy

poppy666 said:


> BellasMummy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies xx
> 
> Poppy can you see it now? xx
> 
> No, did you get choice of a bbcode or HTML? If not once you done the above click on 'customise' then just keep clicking 'next' till you get to end and bb code should be below xClick to expand...

Ok I think I have done it now! Thanks xx


----------



## poppy666

Yep :happydance:


----------



## BellasMummy

Yay! Thanks huni! xx


----------



## mami2karina

:happydance: I'm on :cloud9: right now! I got a :bfp: last night!!! It's been 5 weeks since I m/c the twins and I was getting frustrated and angry. No AF and I had ZERO signs that I had O'd. But Thursday I started getting really sick, nauseous, vomiting, etc and couldn't shake it so I took my last FRER and it was a BFN of course. I'd been testing for weeks with the same negative results. I was actually going to call my OBGYN tomorrow and ask them to induce AF. But last night I decided to run to Dollar Tree and grabbed 6 tests lol. I took one when I got home and to my surprise there was a faint 
2nd line! I took another one this morning, it was a little darker. So I decided to run to Walmart and bought 2 FRER's. I had to pick DH up from work so being my impatient self, I went into the bathroom, peed on the stick and immediately 2 DARK PINK LINES popped up!!! I can't believe it. I'm so happy right now! And now that they know I tested positive for Lupus hopefully we can get things on the right track starting tomorrow. I will be going for my 1st beta tomorrow and follow then until we can see baby on the ultrasound. I can't wait!!! I'm staying positive and putting this pregnancy in God's hands. I can't wait to experience all the joys this pregnancy has to bring and hold my sweet little baby!


----------



## pip7890

Woo hoo! Congratulations Mami2Karina! I'm so pleased for you. 

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

:happydance: mami2karina :happydance:
*CONGRATS HUN!!!*
Whoop Whooop! :happydance: Hope its a very sticky beanie sweet!! <3
H&H 9months!! <3 xx


----------



## poppy666

Congratz sweetie :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## caleblake

mami2karina said:


> :happydance: I'm on :cloud9: right now! I got a :bfp: last night!!! It's been 5 weeks since I m/c the twins and I was getting frustrated and angry. No AF and I had ZERO signs that I had O'd. But Thursday I started getting really sick, nauseous, vomiting, etc and couldn't shake it so I took my last FRER and it was a BFN of course. I'd been testing for weeks with the same negative results. I was actually going to call my OBGYN tomorrow and ask them to induce AF. But last night I decided to run to Dollar Tree and grabbed 6 tests lol. I took one when I got home and to my surprise there was a faint
> 2nd line! I took another one this morning, it was a little darker. So I decided to run to Walmart and bought 2 FRER's. I had to pick DH up from work so being my impatient self, I went into the bathroom, peed on the stick and immediately 2 DARK PINK LINES popped up!!! I can't believe it. I'm so happy right now! And now that they know I tested positive for Lupus hopefully we can get things on the right track starting tomorrow. I will be going for my 1st beta tomorrow and follow then until we can see baby on the ultrasound. I can't wait!!! I'm staying positive and putting this pregnancy in God's hands. I can't wait to experience all the joys this pregnancy has to bring and hold my sweet little baby!

yay huge congratulations hunni, come join me in the october thread its in the pregnancy and disscussions section. xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies, had a lot to catch up on in here...

Firstly so sorry joey, :hugs: like the other ladies said give yourself some time, dont give up yet, it will happen..

Puppy-Happy af finally showed for you..

Poppy-any changes for you yet with your crazy cycle..

Em-happy af hasnt been too bad for you...

Bella-Stay positive, i know what you mean about the neg tests being frustrating.. they really get you down.. but a positive is right around the corner for ya.. mine have been neg too.. hopefully in a few days there will be a smiley!

AFM- CD 13 yay!! Had a great night at my nephews 4th bday party.. then fun with my hubby :) should be oing any day now, so hopefully we will be catching that eggy this time around.. hope you ladies are doing great!


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies! 

How are you all??

Mami2Karina - Yay congrats!!:yipee:

Lilrojo - thanks hun, I feel a bit more positive today, had a few little crmps and my friend has given me some digital OPK's so that is good! Hopefully get a smiley in the next couple of days!

xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi everyone :wave: 
i thought i came off earlier.. not bleeding or coloured CM last night or today..went to toilet a couple of hour ago and there was abit of blood :dohh: damn it!! got a tampon in and just changed and hardly anything on it :shrug: think im starting to come off tho :happydance: ordered some ovulation sticks earlier.. never used them before so no doubt il be doing about 5 a day to check :blush: haha! hope everyone ok? Joey hope you feeling a little better today sweety :hugs: Popz hope your okay babe x Lilrojo -hoping that :bfp: just around corner for you hun :happydance: Bellasmummy - hope this month your month for a bfp too sweet!! xxx


----------



## joey300187

thanks hun. i'll get there just struggling to get the docs to tell me exactly what ive been tested for already. glad af is on its way out for you xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

make sure you tell them doctors hun! demand to know, you have every right to know babe! me too hun, :) just watching One Born Every Minute so nippin on here on and off lol! xxx


----------



## pip7890

Evening everyone

How are you all?

Sending you lots of hugs *Joey*. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Any CM experts out there? I'm on CD8 of a 30 day cycle. I'm expecting to ov around CD16. Now here's the TMI bit: I've just been to the loo and after straining for a number 2 appear to have forced out a lot of CM. It was wet and sticky but not stretchy like the CM I get when I'm ov-ing. Is this normal at this stage of my cycle? It's been over 15 years since I've had a "normal" cycle so I'm not sure what to expect.

Thanks.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Here you go Pip scroll down a bit to the CM cycle table x https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/cervicalfluid.html


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Here you go Pip scroll down a bit to the CM cycle table x https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/cervicalfluid.html

Thanks Poppy. Looks like Transitional Mucus which is pre-ovulatory. As I'm at Day 8 that sounds about right.

How are you today Poppy?

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Im ok thank you Pip, just lurking more than anything lately as im still stuck in limbo which is so hard now being nearly 6wks since my loss & especially when i see others actively trying, dont get me wrong thats fantastic but just wish it was me too x


----------



## Superstoked

hello ladies :)

Well , 4 weeks since mc, no af and bfn. Poppy I understand how you feel, I hope she comes for you soon. All we want is to back on motion. xx

Babydust to all you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

:hug: *Poppy*. You have had a really hard time haven't you? I see from your ticker that you're meant to be ovulating today. Does that fit with how you're feeling/charting? Have you actively been TTC?

It's been so many years since I had a normal cycle that I've forgotten what to expect. I had bleeds on the mirena but they weren't regular or particularly heavy, and occasionally I had pains which I assumed were ov pains. As you know I'm not charting at the moment, but I have been looking out for changes in CM. The OH and I NTNP after the miscarriage and we've agreed to proceed on that basis for the next couple of months. If nothing happens after that we'll look to getting a little bit more scientific.

I'm so pleased when I see others getting :bfp:s and wish it was me, but at the same time I read about the losses and feel relief that I'm not going through that again at the moment. To be honest I'm really scared of being pregnant as much as not being pregnant. Crazy isn't it?

Pip x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Well its official we are TTC :) i'm on CD8 but i dont know when i ovulate so we are waiting for my Ovulation tests to arrive until then we are bedding every other day :)

i'm so happy hubby wanted a week to think things though cos he was worried cos of my weight etc.. but i'm on slimming world and doing great so all should work well

i'm so excited we are now on the TTC boat to get this baby :)

xx


----------



## poppy666

Yes Pip i can relate to that, scared to get pregnant and more scared not to with being 40... i keep thinking my loss was my last chance now :cry:

Regarding my ticker, ive changed that a few times because ive had a positive OPK once every week for the last 3wks :shrug: like my body is trying to ovulate then dont manage it for some reason. Checked my CM on many occassion and ive had the EWCM etc then DTD but nothing... because i chart i know that ive not ovulated, so have no clue whats wrong, just got to sit it out i guess x


----------



## pip7890

Becci_Boo86 said:


> Well its official we are TTC :) i'm on CD8 but i dont know when i ovulate so we are waiting for my Ovulation tests to arrive until then we are bedding every other day :)
> 
> i'm so happy hubby wanted a week to think things though cos he was worried cos of my weight etc.. but i'm on slimming world and doing great so all should work well
> 
> i'm so excited we are now on the TTC boat to get this baby :)
> 
> xx



Good luck *Becci*. I'm on CD8 too and am expecting to ovulate on CD16.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Becci and Pip and fx for both BFPs this cycle :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Yes Pip i can relate to that, scared to get pregnant and more scared not to with being 40... i keep thinking my loss was my last chance now :cry:

I know exactly what you mean. I was 40 a few days after my miscarriage and at the back of my mind I think what if that was it. As much as I say whatever will be will be, I can't bear the thought of never having another baby. I guess we have just got to try and be positive. I'm so glad to have you all here for support.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Me too!! Dont know what id do without this site. I will try Soy again i think once my cycle is back to normal and hope it works for me one more time x


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hey ladies, 

I have been popping in and out of here over the weeks, but haven't posted too much as you seem so much ahead of me and talking about AF's, BD'ing etc etc. All your excitement is great but I've not really been able to add anything as have been waiting to pass the baby.

Anyway it all happened on Saturday night. I had no pain at all but I just keep remembering what I felt when it happened. I had no signs that it would happen at that precise second, but the feeling was awful. 

So I am now a step nearer to the excitement (and slight fear!) of ttc again. I have been bleeding for 25 days in total so far, so am ready for it all to stop soon! It is pretty heavy at the moment following the loss, so guess it will be for a little while longer. 

I have a scan next thursday to check that all has come away, and so once they give me the all clear and bleeding stops, then hopefully we will be back on the ttc journey with you all!

Hope you are all ok. I haven't had a chance to catch up on reading so will try when there is time!!

Hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## pip7890

:hug: PinkFlamingo. I'm glad to hear that things are moving forward, albeit slowly, for you. Hopefully it won't be too long before you get your sticky bean. 

Pip x


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks Pip. I guess it gives me a little more time to deal with things before I move on to ttc. I am feeling pretty positive about the future, and believe it will all work out for us in the end. Every now and then I have a great big slap of hurt and loss around the face, and the tears come easily, but I realise that it is all part of my grief. 

It will get easier and there will be brighter times to come. xx


----------



## poppy666

((( huge hugs PinkFlamingo))) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks Poppy. Hugs to you too hun. Hope your cycle works itself out soon and some normality is resumed for you!

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies, How are you all doing today...My day is going quite well so far.. I'm quite excited as I'm getting closer to my o day.. my ticker says today is one of my most fertile days... took last night off from bding and getting back at it tonight.. hoping for a pos opk soon!! Hoping Feb will be lucky for all of us!!


----------



## mami2karina

Morning ladies. Well I started on Prometrium last night as a pre-caution. Won't have my levels back for days because we got hit with a blizzard. I feel okay though, I've been watching my Dollar Tree tests get darker everyday! I have a GREAT feeling about this pregnancy. I'm really hoping that my OB's office is open tomorrow so I can get my results and go for my 2nd Beta and progesterone levels. I hate this weather! These are the times I wish there really where home Beta tests lol


----------



## Superstoked

Good day ladies, so incase you are not aware.. I am a big poasa! lol So today I wake with some sore bb's and a lil constipated and take a test, opk and pg... 1st opk, 2nd -pg test...now if I o'd when I thought...I should not have this good looking opk no? lol so confusing!! I am having some lotiony cm, but checked cp and its high and firm...help? lol
 



Attached Files:







0201111551-00.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7









0201111552-01.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## emilyrose.x

lilrojo - hope your ov day comes around quick hun :happydance: x
mami - so glad your feeling so possitive about this pregnancy :happydance: x
thats opk is right dark :shock: wowzers lol! Get on it girl ;) :haha: xx

As for me ladies i booked my tattoo in today.. wanted a seed on my wrist where my heartbeat shows so when i push on it i can feel a heartbeat.. so i went too the bloke who did my pin up girl onmy arm and he said "what about if i get a pic of internet of a 6week fetus and then do that small on your wrist?" well i said il have a look but want it something just i know what it means.. booked in 12th feb cos he really busy but i know he awesome at tattoos so i will wait (told him to tell me if he gets any cancellations lol ;) ) im really excited for it as it means alot <3 xxx


----------



## mami2karina

Oh how awesome Emily! Yeah, I'm staying very positive and feeling great. Not really any worry at all. Like God gave me this peace and I know everything is going to be okay and within the next 8 months I will be holding my baby!


----------



## Superstoked

Emily, that tatt sounds adorable! 

mami, Congrats and I wish you a H&H nine months :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Thank you! I hope you get your :bfp: soon! By the way, my name is Brittany. It's nice to meet you all!


----------



## Superstoked

mami2karina said:


> Thank you! I hope you get your :bfp: soon! By the way, my name is Brittany. It's nice to meet you all!

Nice to meet you Brittany:hugs: My name is Dale, odd name for a gal but I had no choice in the matter..lol :dohh:


----------



## mami2karina

LOL. Gotta love parents right! My mom named me Brittany before the craze! Now they're EVERYWHERE I swear! LOL.


----------



## Superstoked

Wish I could say the same! LOL But I just get mail :MR DALE...they just assume I am male...yup deal with it all the time..lol I just pass my picture ID and they pretty much feel like crap..lol


----------



## emilyrose.x

Yo Britz & Dale :coolio: arw i think they cute names.. dale for a girls name is cool i think babe :thumbup: i like it :D haha arw Brittany , bless ya!! brill knowing you thinking like that! Whooop :happydance: cant wait till we all get BFP's then we can post bump pictures up.. eek excited just about thinking about it lol :happydance: xx


----------



## pip7890

mami2karina said:


> Morning ladies. Well I started on Prometrium last night as a pre-caution. Won't have my levels back for days because we got hit with a blizzard. I feel okay though, I've been watching my Dollar Tree tests get darker everyday! I have a GREAT feeling about this pregnancy. I'm really hoping that my OB's office is open tomorrow so I can get my results and go for my 2nd Beta and progesterone levels. I hate this weather! These are the times I wish there really where home Beta tests lol

I'm so pleased you're feeling positive. I wish you a very healthy and happy 8 months. What is Prometrium?

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Em- hoping my o date gets here sooner than later haha.. wanna get that TWW over and see my BFP! Your tat is such a good idea to remember you lil one.. hope it turns out great... my name is Logan so I also get mail for MR. Logan so I know how ya feel Dale..


----------



## mami2karina

It's a progesterone supplement. Since the office is closed and I couldn't get my results today the on call doc went ahead and gave it to me as a precaution. If your progesterone level is low it can cause you to miscarry a healthy pregnancy because it doesn't keep producing the hCG needed to let the baby continue to grow. I am hoping this helps! I just hope they open tomorrow so I can get my results from yesterday and get my 2nd beta and progesterone levels done!


----------



## mami2karina

Thank Emily! LOL. I can't wait til we can all post bump pics either! My best friend is pregnant, and THANK GOD she decided not to abort on Thursday. We went to her first u/s yesterday and she was 10w4d with a HB of 173! And my friend, who just happens to be my neighbor, got a BFP on a FRER this morning! I am so exicted for all of us! I just know this pregnancy is going to be a great one for all of us! My friend has been TTC as well, she and I were pregnant together and m/c just days apart. She had an ectopic though. So she is DEF excited about this!


----------



## pip7890

mami2karina said:


> It's a progesterone supplement. Since the office is closed and I couldn't get my results today the on call doc went ahead and gave it to me as a precaution. If your progesterone level is low it can cause you to miscarry a healthy pregnancy because it doesn't keep producing the hCG needed to let the baby continue to grow. I am hoping this helps! I just hope they open tomorrow so I can get my results from yesterday and get my 2nd beta and progesterone levels done!

Thanks *mami2karina*. How do you find out if your progestorone level is low?

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

They do a blood test just they do with the beta level.


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies,

Well I think AF is on it's way out, I have had a short one but boy has it been crampy and heavy :( still, at least it's nearly done now.

Very excited about seeing the Dr on the 14th and getting new tabs, really hope she does change them, I'm SO BROODY, especially seeing OBEM on Channel 4 each week.

Apparently if you conceive on Valentine's you have a chance of getting an 11/11/11 baby! lol


----------



## puppycat

Oh and my Laura started walking this week too! Oh gosh it's so cute!


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck! And it's so amazing to watch them grow up!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey guys, It is truly amazing watching our little ones grow.. my daughter just turned 18 monhts old.. talking and running around.. crazy how much they change in such a short time.. 

Puppy-happy your af is on her way out.. you will be back to trying again in no time.. OBEM just started here, tonight actually is the Season Premeire.. crazy how diff our tv scheduling is.. haha I recorded it to watch later..

Poppy-Em-How you two doing??

AFM-2 days left to o day and EWCM has showed up today so I know Im getting close.. didnt have as much last month so happy to see it.. :) Still a neg opk but with the EWCM I know its right around the corner.. Gonna be back to bding tonight as last night we took off.. Good luck to you all and hope your all well!


----------



## WinterSun

Hi all,

I forgot I had subscribed to this thread :( I hope everyone is ok.

I think I have just ovulated or about to, so have been putting hubby to work :D All the calculators say I should of O'd last week but its hard to put into them the early miscarriage, the extended bleeding etc... They just take it as black and white, the day of LMP. So after a bit of fretting I have decided to trust my own body. Everything points to O. The cramps I get along with the CM. Fingers crossed I have got it right lol

Part of me wishes I had the nerve to just wait this cycle out until a proper AF comes but I just can't! I don't know why?! I think I am petrified of AF coming as its a slap in the face after thinking I would not have any for months due to beanie growing! AH well.

Last week my friend, a very good friend came and told me she was pregnant. I am over the moon for her as she has being trying so long for her first. I really am genuinely pleased for her. The only thing is, I got upset once she left and cried all evening and cried myself to sleep because weirdly I felt like that was _MY_ time-line. Does that make sense? Dr's appts, scans, delivery will all be on the time-line that we would of been on if beanie had stuck :( It just really brought it home.

Anyway, enough of my ramble, I should really think about jumping in the shower, this site is notorious for eating up hours of my time without me noticing :D

Have a fantasti9c day all!

xx


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies hope your all well, just dropping in with some :dust: for you all.

I know im not ttc anymore but Im sticking with this thread to see everyone get their sticky :bfp: s xxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww gash thats lovely :hugs: hope your well xx

lilrojo ermmm im the same limbo land :haha: fertility friend have said im 7dpo today n ov'd but i cant see it personally n if i did i only dtd once :shrug: blahhhhhhhhhh roll on af :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

WinterSun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I forgot I had subscribed to this thread :( I hope everyone is ok.
> 
> I think I have just ovulated or about to, so have been putting hubby to work :D All the calculators say I should of O'd last week but its hard to put into them the early miscarriage, the extended bleeding etc... They just take it as black and white, the day of LMP. So after a bit of fretting I have decided to trust my own body. Everything points to O. The cramps I get along with the CM. Fingers crossed I have got it right lol
> 
> Part of me wishes I had the nerve to just wait this cycle out until a proper AF comes but I just can't! I don't know why?! I think I am petrified of AF coming as its a slap in the face after thinking I would not have any for months due to beanie growing! AH well.
> 
> Last week my friend, a very good friend came and told me she was pregnant. I am over the moon for her as she has being trying so long for her first. I really am genuinely pleased for her. The only thing is, I got upset once she left and cried all evening and cried myself to sleep because weirdly I felt like that was _MY_ time-line. Does that make sense? Dr's appts, scans, delivery will all be on the time-line that we would of been on if beanie had stuck :( It just really brought it home.
> 
> Anyway, enough of my ramble, I should really think about jumping in the shower, this site is notorious for eating up hours of my time without me noticing :D
> 
> Have a fantasti9c day all!
> 
> xx

I can understand your feelings about your friend, my sister told me she was 7wks pregnant after i lost mine, made me feel it was MY time and i was robbed of it :cry: but our tie will come again sweetie :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

poppy666 said:


> Aww gash thats lovely :hugs: hope your well xx
> 
> lilrojo ermmm im the same limbo land :haha: fertility friend have said im 7dpo today n ov'd but i cant see it personally n if i did i only dtd once :shrug: blahhhhhhhhhh roll on af :happydance:

Im good pops just a bit tired and got a dodgy tummy :rofl: I dont care though as its a good sign its going well

Rooting for you this month as your teachers and parents used to say "it only takes once" xxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL Yep, but i just want af to come then i can pounce on OH and know where i am in my cycle :happydance:


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Apparently if you conceive on Valentine's you have a chance of getting an 11/11/11 baby! lol

I like this theory ALOT ;) im on CD6 and been using tampons still but when i changed after alot of hours there hardly anything there :shrug: hoping im nearly done too :happydance: 



lilrojo said:


> Poppy-Em-How you two doing??
> 
> AFM-2 days left to o day and EWCM has showed up today so I know Im getting close.. didnt have as much last month so happy to see it.. :) Still a neg opk but with the EWCM I know its right around the corner.. Gonna be back to bding tonight as last night we took off.. Good luck to you all and hope your all well!

Im good ta babe, you? :) Whoop whoop :happydance: hoping for you bfp this month then babe ;) Im still waiting for my ov sticks too arrive :growlmad: hurry up!! lol xx



WinterSun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I forgot I had subscribed to this thread :( I hope everyone is ok.
> 
> I think I have just ovulated or about to, so have been putting hubby to work :D All the calculators say I should of O'd last week but its hard to put into them the early miscarriage, the extended bleeding etc... They just take it as black and white, the day of LMP. So after a bit of fretting I have decided to trust my own body. Everything points to O. The cramps I get along with the CM. Fingers crossed I have got it right lol

Yea trust your own body hun! Hope your bfp just around corner :D xx



gash02 said:


> hey ladies hope your all well, just dropping in with some :dust: for you all.
> 
> I know im not ttc anymore but Im sticking with this thread to see everyone get their sticky :bfp: s xxx

Excellent :coolio: you are NOT going anywhere :coolio: hehe :happydance: Honestly thought of us all uploading baby bumppicts gets me well excited!! :D:happydance: baby dust :dust: hoping everyone gets their :bfp: this month for Valentines and we all have 11/11/11 babies;) hehe :happydance: xxx


----------



## caleblake

like your thinking ems 11/11/11 babies would be great xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Ha Em that would be so neat.. But pretty sure if I get preggers this cycle I will be due in Oct the very end or very beg of Nov so dont think the 11/11/11 is in my future but hope its in yours! 

Poppy-hope af will show up soon then your body can finally feel back to normal.. it does make it all easier when you know whats up.. 

Gash-Happy your sticking around too, hope your feeling well..

AFM-Ticker says 1 day to o, been bding everyother night since cd8.. had EWCM yesterday and went to bding last night, neg opks yesterday, so waiting and seeing what todays opk looks like... started testing twice once at 3 and again at 9pm... hope today or tom is a smiley face!

Praying we all catch our eggys and get our sticky beans this cycle!!


----------



## laura_2010

Haha...
Hi all :thumbup:
If I get preggers wen im due to ovulate il be due 31st oct ! Scary! :happydance:


----------



## babysimpson

Girls If I'm pregnant I'd be due 17th October - only 2 weeks after OH's birthday


----------



## lilrojo

Well Fxed for all of you to be preggers!! Feb is looking to be a good month!


----------



## WinterSun

poppy666 said:


> I can understand your feelings about your friend, my sister told me she was 7wks pregnant after i lost mine, made me feel it was MY time and i was robbed of it :cry: but our tie will come again sweetie :hugs:


Aww thank you :flower:

You are right, our time will come and we will enjoy every blessed moment of it :) I wish you sooooo much baby dust, I wish it for everyone on this thread xxx


----------



## pip7890

A quick hi and bye. So sorry I'm a lousy contributor at the moment, but just back to work and I'm whacked. I am trying to keep up with you all via my phone on the train but the signal is rubbish so it's hard to post.

Hope everything is going well with Hayley's move and she can get back here soon to updat the front page.

Thinking of you all.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Hi Ladies

I've been rubbish too, I'm so busy with this Midwifery stuff I can only pop in usually.

Realised today I've only got 6 tabs left so will be going to Dr sooner than I thought! Probably Monday :yay:

Hope we're all ok x


----------



## babysimpson

I have to hold my hands up and say I've been posting a lot more in another thread but I haven't forgot you all. Not much ever happens to me that is worth posting so forgive me for being quiet.


----------



## lilrojo

Good Morning Ladies, Hope you all are well!! So my ticker says I o today... hopefully there will be a smiley on that opk later... Last cycle didnt o till cd19, today is day 16 so we shall see.. had the EWCM the other day so should be soon..

Anywhoo good luck toyou all and hope you well!


----------



## mami2karina

Woohoo!!!! OB's office is open today! I had my 1st beta drawn Monday, basically 36 hours after I had a faint positive on the Dollar Tree test and a 12 hours after the full blown positive on the FRER. Well my beta was 103!!! I am so excited. I just know this one is a sticky one. And I am SOOO freaking glad I asked for my progesterone to be tested because guess what? I WAS low, only 9! The on call doc prescribed the Prometrium Monday night and I've used it since then and I am feeling great. I am so glad I asked for this or I'm sure I would have m/c again, another healthy pregnancy, because of something that could have been corrected. I am so freaking happy right now!!!! I'm heading out in a minute for my 2nd beta and progesterone levels. I FLIIPPING HATE HIS NURSE! I explained to her on Monday that I had just got a FAINT positive on the Dollar Tree test Saturday night after BFN everyday before. And a full blown on the FRER so I had obviously just implanted! So she tells me today, you hCG is low so he wants to repeat it. I explained to her dumbass yet again, yeah, Monday's level won't be super high because I JUST GOT A POSITIVE YOU MORON. Sorry, I hate this chick for real. But for me just getting a positive 36 hours before the test 103 is PRETTY DAMN GOOD!!!! I really wasn't even expecting to get back a level of 50 for real!!! With my last pregnancy that I carried my 1st beta was 37! Around the exact same time frame! So my happy butt is more than thrilled with 103! I can't wait to get back today's results and prove them wrong!!!!


----------



## pip7890

Fantastic news. I can feel your excitement all the way here in rainy Yorkshire. You've brightened up my day!!!!

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

Thank you Pip!!! And I just went in an hour ago for my bloods and my OB just called me, was sooo sweet and said he wants to know the results TODAY! And if I haven't heard from him by 4pm (CST) to call his nurse for the results. And even better news! He said when levels hit 1500 he'll do an u/s!!! So around Tuesday I'm thinking! He said he will repeat bloods "if they went up today" OMG I HATE THOSE WORDS. But I know in my heart that they HAVE! And I told him this. My Dollar Tree tests are getting darker everyday and today it's the darkest that their test lines get! I can't believe HOW FAINT their test was Monday morning and my level was 103!!! I told him this too lol.


----------



## mami2karina

Look how faint my line was Monday morning with FMU! I cant' believe my hCG was 103 and it was this faint!!!!
 



Attached Files:







tests2.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Superstoked

Congrats Mami! Lovely looking lines! 

Hello to all the lovely ladies. :)

AFM, still no af...This witch is mega boring and needs to wake up and arrive..lol


----------



## mami2karina

Yay!!! I JUST got the call! hCG is now 457 and progesterone is up to 20 with the supplements! So I go back for my 3rd beta first thing Monday morning!!! I am so HAPPY right now! Everything is just where he wants it to be right now!


----------



## Superstoked

Great news! :)


----------



## puppycat

M2k thanks for cheering me up too - keep growing that sticky bean! 

Just stopping by ladies, do you want to see a little video of me and my gorgeous girl?

ok then...

clicky


----------



## babysimpson

Congratulations your lines may be faint due to the brand of testing? It doesn't really matter now because those levels are looking nice.


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat i cant view video for some reason? xx


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Puppycat i cant view video for some reason? xx

Sorry, try again ^ ^


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi everyone :wave:
hope you lovely lot are all okay?? and hopin for our :bfp:s this month :happydance: 
I stopped bleedin yesterday :happydance: so had 3 days bleeding and 2 days spotting :happydance: my ov sticks came this morning and they had all instructions so it says i should start testing CD11 so today is CD8 so 3 days left till i can pee on some sticks :happydance: never used them before so when iv done them il upload pictays so you lot can give me advise ok? :D hehe xxx


----------



## poppy666

FX Emzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz wooohoooo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Thanks popz babes :happydance: 
on instructions it said...
pee in a pot mid day - wait 20mins so it goes to room temperature - hold in for more than 10 seconds and possitive is when line as dark as control line, positive usually shows within 40 seconds and results should be red within 10 mins.. if negative wait till 30 mins to be sure? haha supprised i took that all in.. 

Im actually CD8 today so need to edit that lol! just re-worked it out haha! sex ban till i test positive so spermy extra strong haha.. appat from tonight ;) haha!! 
you ok gorgeous?? xxx


----------



## poppy666

lol sex ban :haha: but make sure he gets rid of old spermy dont hold it in more than 3 days :thumbup:

yep im good just in middle of making tea n on here :haha:


----------



## emilyrose.x

haha sh*t yea, thats a point lol :dohh: well sexytime everyday just too be sure hehe :D and il keep a eye out for ewcm.. :D mmm im hungry now lol!! hope your teas nice hun :D im guna jump in bath then make something to munch on :) il be back on later..xx


----------



## poppy666

Its only omelette lol cya later xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all....OOOhh thats good em!

Im due to ovulate 7th ish..... My opks r looking ok I supose getting darker each day! :thumbup:
I do mine 10am 2pm and 8pm but did read not to do it n the mronings,:dohh: But evryones diffrent supose.... Imbk to my 28day cycle so Soooooo want ito happen this month...:happydance: But im soo not gonna test untill my tinkers says have a less stressed TWW!

Im having lots of EWCM so thats gooood! Not sure if we r gonna BDing tongith but deffo sat, sun, mon, tues! Lots of luck all! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

According to my chart i ov'd on CD10 but not convinced with this messed up cycle :dohh: roll on afffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hello ladies :0) My miscarriage 'big bleed' happened on 30th jan but i still have not had my 1st AF, i am on day 35.
We BD'd once this last month as we had wanted to TTC after 1st AF. My OH used the withdrawal method. How reliable is this method? I feel a bit weird though it guess i could just be AF around the corner.


----------



## poppy666

My MMC was 22nd Dec and ive still no Af, so dont know, but do know no method is safe unless your using some kind of contraception sweetie x


----------



## Deethehippy

poppy666 said:


> My MMC was 22nd Dec and ive still no Af, so dont know, but do know no method is safe unless your using some kind of contraception sweetie x

Thanks Poppy, thing is i don't really want it to be safe lol I guess just one BD is kinda wishful thinking though!


----------



## poppy666

I cant really say much to that because i only bedded once the month i concieved my LO 10mths ago :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies, how are you all today... 
Em-happy your tests came and af has gone...

AFM-Im on CD17 today, no pos yet.. guessing my cycle will be like last months.. shorter lp.. should get a pos tomorrow if its the same.. been bding every other night since cd8.. so should be covered that way.. lol! neg opk today.. gonna test again at 9..night off if its still neg... will keep you posted..

Good luck to you all!


----------



## poppy666

FX ov is soon sweetie :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies

ems yay :yipee: for the opk's arriving, you need to update your ttc journal so I can stalk you :rofl:

Will be keeing and eye out for the piccys xxx


----------



## poppy666

Gash check my chart out and advice im not too clued up on them yet :dohh: :haha:


----------



## caleblake

ooooooooooo pops I think you ovulated on the 25th and your temps are looking good as they are still rising eeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## poppy666

Ive not even had AF yet so im still in limbo, plus only had the random cramping so havnt a clue when i ov'd LOL :wacko:


----------



## pip7890

How exciting Pops. This could be it!

I had what I think is the start of EWCM today and just before lunch I got a really bad cramp for a few minutes on my left hand side. Like my usual ov pain but much sharper. Definitely didn't feel anything like that last month. Could just be wind I guess.....!!!!

Anyone heard from Hayley?

Pip x


----------



## caleblake

I never had an af at all after my mc and still ovulated. Im sure you ovuated 25/26th you had + poks and a temperature rise. I would say wait till your 14dpo and if nothing then test. Did you dtd :sex: around that time? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Only DTD where i marked it 23rd :dohh:

Pip get plenty of :sex: in sweetie :happydance: no not heard anything from Hayley x


----------



## pip7890

I've got a good feeling for you Poppy. Fingers crossed.

Off to bed now.

Night night.

Pip x


----------



## caleblake

sorry just looked again, thats close enough, only takes 1 :spermy: to catch that egg and they can surive for days so your still in with a shout xxx


----------



## caleblake

nanite pip :hi: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Night Pip sleep well xx

Gash if i ov'd i should get af by wednesday so will have to watch this space :winkwink:


----------



## caleblake

eeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkk at least you wont have much longer a wait xxx


----------



## poppy666

I'll be happy either way BFP or 1st AF to seriously TTC next month x


----------



## caleblake

good luck nanite hunni im off to bed got a long trip ahead of me tomorrow, off to harrogate to visit some friends for a few days xxx


----------



## poppy666

Night sweetie and stay safe xxx


----------



## pip7890

gash02 said:


> good luck nanite hunni im off to bed got a long trip ahead of me tomorrow, off to harrogate to visit some friends for a few days xxx

Ooohhh. My neck of the woods. Safe journey. 

Pip x


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I see many of you ladies are about to O or just have! FX ladies!!

Poppy, wouldn't it be great if you got the lovely bfp after all this confusion! :)

AFM, well MC Jan 4, no af, no bfp. Had +opk the other day...bb's are super sore and I am moody. Yesterday opk was vey very negative, however today's look so nice! So I am going to stop trying to figure out what my body is doing and wait this out..lol Once af comes I will start temping, I need to get more in touch with what is going on with my body.

Babydust you all XX!


----------



## mami2karina

Yay!!!! Can't wait to see your :bfp: post!


----------



## poppy666

Superstoked it would take a miracle :haha: but im like you TRYING not to lose the plot and TRY wait patiently for af :shrug: we'll get there sweetie xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... How are you all doing.. hope your having a great weekend... 

Had to change my ticker once again.. still no pos opk today...try again tomorrow.. I swear I used to be able to know when ovulation would be happening and now after my mc my cycles have just gone to the dogs.. hoping for a pos tomorrow..

Good luck to you all.. Hope you get something soon poppy!!


----------



## poppy666

Same here lilrojo i use to be able to feel ovulation cramps, but now i cant :shrug: havnt even had a lot of ewcm either :growlmad: arghhhhh pickle :haha: Do you test twice a day with OPKs? x


----------



## laura_2010

Hi I test between 12-2pm and then agane about 7-8pm... My opk's are getting alot darker but not fully dark yet... Lots of luck!


----------



## poppy666

Good luck laura fx you catch that eggy :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

I've got another week or so before Ov, haven't had much chance to think about it this month tbh. Got to book Drs appt for tomorrow to change tabs - fingers crossed.

Gash glad you're well, hope you have a good day trip.

Poppy - you must be so frustrated. Sometimes I wish we could see inside so we know what's going on!


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

Well my ticker says I'm fertile so we DTD last night. Not sure how many other opportunities we'll get over the next few days. DS has been hanging around like a limpet and tomorrow I'm having an op to remove a cyst from my face. Just have to hope we hit lucky.

Question about OPKs. For you ladies that work outside the home, how do you manage to do the whole POAS thing discreetly? I'm sure I read you had to leave it 20min before testing or something. I'd never get away with hanging around in the loo that long!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Ive never left mine for 20 minutes but i suppose it depends on what OPKs your using x


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... how are you all today...

Pip-I have also never left mine for twenty mins.. usually only takes mine like 5 at most.. but Im also using the digital this month.. Good luck hope you catch your eggy! Remember only takes one!!!

Poppy- I know this whole trying after a mc stinks.. the drs should have told us our bodies could change like this.. Yes I have been testing twice once at 3pm and again at like 9pm.. but last night did it at 7 instead, couldnt hold it any longer haha... I have had EWCM not a ton but for the last couple days its been there.. so know it should be soon..

Laura-Hope your pos is just around the corner.. and you get that eggy!!

Puppy-Happy to hear your drs appt is so soon.. then you can hop back on the ttc bus with all of us..

Em-how are you doing hun.. hope your well.. opk testing should start up soon.. good luck!!


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck ladies! I had to make a trip to the ER last night because I was dehydrated. It was coming out both ends all day and I was so dizzy I decided I had to go no matter how scared I was to do so. I was so afraid that they'd do my bloods and it would come back I was "you know" again. CANNOT bring myself to say that word. But my beta came back at 953! It a little more than doubled in 48 hours again! The doctor I saw was the one that told me my levels were low for 6 weeks with the twins when I went in due to dehydration. She was amazing then and again last night. She said my levels were great! And this pregnancy looks very promising. She fixed me all up, I was there for 4 1/2 hours with my almost 2 year old son lol then he and I went and picked daddy up from work and headed to IHOP because we were both starving! We ended up making it home at 12:30 this morning. I can't wait for my ultrasound, see my baby and heartbeat and be able to finally relax 100% and enjoy all the nausea, sickness and pain this has to bring lol.


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh so glad your bloods doubled sweetie and hope you get well soon :hugs: gotta be fit now for you and :baby: xx


----------



## mami2karina

Oh thank you! I know, I get HORRIBLE morning sickness. It lasts day and night all 9 months lol. I was on Zofran and Reglan my entire pregnancy with my youngest. They had be do vitamin B-6 and Unisom every night with the 2nd one and with my 1st I got to suffer the entire 9 months :(


----------



## emilyrose.x

lilrojo said:


> Em-how are you doing hun.. hope your well.. opk testing should start up soon.. good luck!!

Im not bad hunny, been a looong weekend :dohh: went to pick up yet ANOTHER nova (OH obsessed with them) so really tired out.. pissed off because OH's work is taking piss and he dunt see it.
He had a promotion but the man he works with is 60yrs old and his life is literally Work - Pub - Sleep. and he just constantly phoning him.. on phone to him now!! OH already works 6 days a week and if he thinks my OH's life is guna revolve around work Mon-Sun then he got another thing coming!! its pissing me off BIG TIME!! I wana be able to f*ck off somewhere for weekend but with this 60 year old tw*t always ringing i doubt thats guna be a possibility for a while! Moving house during next week so excited for that because i just want our own space and OH not being moaned out all time about money and shit. He sold his car friday night and got £1500 cash, so when his mam came down and saw all money first thing she said was asked him if he could buy her sumat.. not being funny but WTF? he should be buying ME something!!!! Argg just pissed off tbh babe, anywayy enough of the rant lol!! howa you?? xx


----------



## mami2karina

Oh Emily I'm so sorry! I'm so glad my in-laws live thousands of miles away lol. My DH works all the time too and I hate it, but it is what it is. I hope things get better for you soon!


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Poppy. Hopefully I won't need them....!!!

Mamatokarina - sickness sucks but fab news on the levels. Looking good girl!!

Em - in laws. The stories I could tell but I'm trying to keep my stress levels down!

Had a very difficult day so going to have my tea and try and unwind. 

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Em- I feel like a good rant now too.. haha.. this cycle is so flippin crazy.. been doing opks since the end of my af and still no positive.. im on cycle day 19.. of what would normally be a 29-30 day cycle.. stupid opks just give me a dam smiley face already...

ugh.. last cycle i got a pos on days 18-19-20.. nothing yet... wth.. is going on.. been dtd since cd 8 so were covered.. everyother night.. haha.. I have been so positive and relaxed about this cycle and now Im starting to stress out.. like what if im not gonna o this month but that would be crazy cuz i did last month.. grrr...and what if my lp is too short.. just so much going through my head and im gettin frustrated..

Ha.. ok feel a bit better talking to you ladies who are in somewhat of the same boat..


----------



## emilyrose.x

Lol!! Pip i know what you mean, its stressful just thinking about it!!
dont get me wrong, they are really nice people and if i ever need a bitch about OH then his mam always there but honestly, as soon as she founds out he has any money she always after abit or another bill will crop up. I know she has been abit stressed lately as her hours at work been cut down but i bought her a tesco application form up last week and she still aint filled it in so there no point moaning about it when she can do sumat about it? Just like we cant have 2 mins to ourselves without her shouting up about OH has took a quid too much out of bank GRR! I told her that he old enough to do things himself, and made OH open his own bank account and pay his OWN bills because if it was up too him he would come to his mam and dads every week to get his money so that just blew a fuse with me and i said "u being serious? so everytime you want YOUR money ya gota ask ya mam and dad for permission? na that aint happening, you grow a pair and get ya own bills sorted, i aint havin you argueing with ya mum everytime you need to use the card!" so he saw sense and made a list of who he needs to ring tomorrow.. but i heard his mum downstairs say "just leave the money as it is" then OH said "no me and em sorting it tomorrow, iv got to take rest of my money from work out tomorrow" then she said "well just take everything then!" WTF its his money, he works for it, if owt it should be me getting his money! Arggg.xx


----------



## pip7890

Morning all

How are you? If you're in the UK I guess you'll be somewhat windswept. It's blowing a gale here. I'm not looking forward to leaving the house to go to hospital. Looks horrible out there. 

When I woke up this morning my boobs felt huge and heavy. Is this normal around ovulation? Think I'm due to ov today or tomorrow. 

Best get on. Catch up later. 

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all I've bin trying to stay away from the ttc site as i didn't want to become obsessed like last time. Anyway i'd like a bit of advice. I got my 1st AF on Jan 19th - wasn't much different to before m/c and about 26 days after m/c. I started using opk and got not quite a positive on day 8 (I use to ov on day 16) anyway didn't think much of it and didnt have ewcm I think we DTD on day 6. I continued to test and didnt get any more +ves and on day 15 started spotting a tiny bit. This lasted 3 days and now nothing just creamy cm? I have no other symptoms of anything - AF, OV or Preg. I don't think I'm going to ovulate this month but who knows. What do you guys think I suppose it could be implantation bleeding but I think v unlikely or do some people spot in the middle of their cycle. 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mami2karina

Morning ladies! I wish I had woken up to wind this morning lol. I woke up to some more snow flurries. YUCK. But I went out to the lab for hopefully my last beta. Should be 1900-2000 today. Have to call my OB this afternoon around 4pm CST. His nurse is THE rudest woman ever. She's so young and I have had NOTHING good to say about her in the almost 3 years she's been there. He and I are having a little talk about her this afternoon. He will be scheduling my first ultrasound too! I hope he can get us in tomorrow, DH is off again. But she gave me another script for Zofran since I can't keep anything down. When I told her I was in the ER Saturday and told her what my beta was she was rude. "You didn't go get the one done this morning then?" Well yes sweetheart, I did. That's why I ran up here to get the prescription from you instead of calling. UGH I cannot stand her. Sorry for the rant, but I feel better now. So how are your days going? Hopefully better than mine lol.


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi everyone, hope all okay!
Well today is CD11 and i took my first ever ov stick!! :happydance:
Took my temp too which was 36.11 , never done this before so bare with me lols!! Okay so this test i took at 10.45am and line came up after a minute and got a little darker.. this pic was done about 7 mins after i dipped it in my wee :happydance:
what you all think? i duno how long i will have to wait till it very possitive but opinions? :D
xx
 



Attached Files:







CD11-Temp 36.11 (7.2.11).jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

Id say another 2-3 days Emz... you testing twice a day? x


----------



## laura_2010

Hi em....
Mine are a lil darker But they will darken... Last month I got a pos CD15 and still havent yet but had faint lines for 3days... So deffo sute they will darken, as well I dnt normly test morn 12-2 then night.... Good luck!


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Id say another 2-3 days Emz... you testing twice a day? x

Really? Whooop :) no babe just tested once.. you think i should test again later on? like 6ish aswell? :) xx



laura_2010 said:


> Hi em....
> Mine are a lil darker But they will darken... Last month I got a pos CD15 and still havent yet but had faint lines for 3days... So deffo sute they will darken, as well I dnt normly test morn 12-2 then night.... Good luck!

Thanks babe :) will start testing at night too :D xx

Just got news on and a pregnant girl been murdered :shock: she had been stabbed twice then the flat was set on fire.. she didnt have long left till she gave birth either.. omg. :( xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Yeh I was that only weeks away frm giving bith to a baby girl.... its sooo sad!
She looked really pretty! hpe they get whu did it x


----------



## emilyrose.x

:( ooh man its so sad init? :hugs: i do, i hope they burn the f*ckers! urggh asif someone could do that? :( xx
Im moving out during this week, so excited!! Completly transformed it! before it was all dark and had wood ceilings, wood on the walls, old school fireplace and now its all bright! :happydance: im so happy everything co-ordinated lol! had too choose EVERYTHING without being able too see if it would go with the other decor but it DOES! :happydance: getting pregnant again would just make everything perfect <3 our own house, baby on way..ooh man i just wana be preggers again! xxx


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies,

Watching One Born - love this programme.

Got a quiet night tonight, DH out at a bike club meeting. 

Went to see my Dr today who has prescribed me a new type of tablet which means a) I can take it at night and MAYBE sleep!! :yay: and b) we can TTC - although not this month :(


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies, just back from my weekend away and popping in to catch up on you all.

Im not goona attempt to read everything thats been going on as im watching obem :rofl:

Hope your all well though xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies!

I am also watching OBEM!

Really need to catch up with all the posts!

Hope you are all ok!

I finally OV'd yesterday! Woo hoo! So am officially in the TWW!

I am not going to SS at all this time (well try not too lol!)

Sending baby dust to you all!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Im watching too lol good luck Bella will be watching your symptoms woohooo xx


----------



## pip7890

Evening ladies

I'm a little sore atm. Op went well but I've 5 stitches in my face. Numbness is wearing off so I'll be hitting the painkillers soon. 

Don't think there will be any BDing tonight but don't mind as we DTD on Sat night, Sun night and this morning. 

Fingers crossed we all get what we want this month. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Pip hope you feel better in the morning xxx


----------



## 1babylost

Can I be added? I lost my baby on 12.7.10. The baby passed at 8.5 weeks but I didn't find out until an 11w ultrasound. I am on my 2nd cycle TTC since.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. well today I finally got my pos opk.. cd20... yay!! Hope you are all well..

Em did you test again tonight.. hope your pos comes soon!!
 



Attached Files:







100_4538.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mami2karina

Yay! I've never used OPK's before because my cycle is normally spot on but I'm sure seeing that smiling face is about as good as getting a :bfp:!!! Have fun :sex: and can't wait to see you post your :bfp:!!!!


----------



## pip7890

Welcome 1babylost. I'm sorry got your loss. 

Pip x


----------



## PJ32

Hello xxx 


Need to catch up on previous posts to see where everyone is 

Hi Poppy, hope things have settled down for you a bit xx

i joined you all a little while ago when we lost bubs, but have just been lurking until the :witch: arrived, and she did this morning wooohoooo! (never thought that would please me so much)

CD1 yay :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

PJ32 said:


> Hello xxx
> 
> 
> Need to catch up on previous posts to see where everyone is
> 
> Hi Poppy, hope things have settled down for you a bit xx
> 
> i joined you all a little while ago when we lost bubs, but have just been lurking until the :witch: arrived, and she did this morning wooohoooo! (never thought that would please me so much)
> 
> CD1 yay :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Hi PJ. It's such a relief when :witch: arrives. Good luck and lots of :dust: to you. 

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. well today I finally got my pos opk.. cd20... yay!! Hope you are all well..
> 
> Em did you test again tonight.. hope your pos comes soon!!

Yay!! At last lil!! Now we can relax and wait for our BFP xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

Hello

Just dropping in whilst on my lunchbreak. I think I ovd earlier. Was sat at my desk when I felt some sharp pains. Fingers crossed!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies.. How are you all today.. 

Bella-I know finally after 20 days that smile came.. haha.. looks like we will both be close hope we get our BFPs this time around.. Im not ssing this month, just got heartache last time.. 

Poppy-Has af showed her ugly face yet...

Pip-Hope you get that eggy..

Em-how are the opks going for you.. are you liking them? I finally got my smiley yesterday!


----------



## poppy666

yah for smiley :happydance: not going to ss? hmmm we'll see :haha:

af not here as yet :dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

Have you taken a test lately to rule out a BFP.. you may be surprised and be preg...

and thanks that smiley made my day yesterday.. started getting frustrated and finally a happy face looking at me!


----------



## poppy666

aww got everything crossed for you this cycle :hugs: yep tested yesterday n BFN so decided no more testing now b/c i would of got BFP by now, got it at 9dpo last time x


----------



## lilrojo

sorry about the BFN, hope she just hurries up now then, she's certainly not being very nice to you..


----------



## pip7890

That's a shame Poppy. Hopefully AF will hurry up for you and then you'll know where you are. 

Hugs. 

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

Go the :witch: today. I'm not surprised as I'm 99% certain I didn't ovulate. Feeling really pos about the coming month fingers crossed I ovulate!!!


----------



## laura_2010

Aww sorry cazi77... Can I ask if you didnt think you ovulated how do you know? Just im kinda thinking the same due to opk;s did 2 on the 5th and they were dark but not pos, every other day were even lighter but didnt test that night as Normaly I ovulate cd15 I did have ewcm and got cramping now...? ty


----------



## poppy666

Sorry the witch got you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

laura_2010 said:


> Aww sorry cazi77... Can I ask if you didnt think you ovulated how do you know? Just im kinda thinking the same due to opk;s did 2 on the 5th and they were dark but not pos, every other day were even lighter but didnt test that night as Normaly I ovulate cd15 I did have ewcm and got cramping now...? ty

I always use to ovulate on day 16 ish. I use a CBFM and this month also OPK's but didn't get a peak and didn't get a pos opk. I had a nearly pos opk on cd 8 they they got lighter from there. I've bin spotting since cd 16. I also didn't have EWCM. This cycle has been very short 20 days and its usually 28 days and i also didn't get any af symptoms (sore bb's etc).
Its bin a strange month and I think my hormones aren't quite right and hope this month they might settle down a bit. Good luck to you xx


----------



## poppy666

Same for me caz, i usually ov cd14-16 but according to ff i ov'd cd10 and i usually have a 28 days cycle, guessing af will be here tomorrow so only a 24 day cycle :shrug:


----------



## cazi77

poppy666 said:


> Same for me caz, i usually ov cd14-16 but according to ff i ov'd cd10 and i usually have a 28 days cycle, guessing af will be here tomorrow so only a 24 day cycle :shrug:

Its such a pain isn't it but I keep thinking I'd rather get AF sooner rather than later coz I knew there was no chance this month. I am a bit worried about when I'm going to ovulate. After my M/C I had my 1st af after 26 days which is about right so I think I'd become a bit sure that things were straight back to normal. Really hoping this month I will at least ovulate!!! 

Have you had any sign AF is on the way?


----------



## poppy666

Ive been pulling my hair out this cycle be glad when its over, i didnt take this cycle too serious and didnt DTD as much b/c temps was everywhere and ive had about 3 positive opks over the last 3wks :dohh: Its been 7wks since MMC and ive not had AF yet... so according to FF i ov'd CD10 and i must get af now surely? :wacko: Ive had the odd cramping but ive had that over last few weeks.

Too confusing x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hey hunnies :wave:
Well i am absolutley loving the ov sticks but i aint been able to take ANY today :( woke up at 11am and OH left work early said he wasnt 'feeling well' any whoo.. started puting my face on and jumped in bath when my mam came home.. usually her and OH get on great and have a good chat..well one thing you should know about my mum is that when she in a bad mood, she has a go at ANYONE in her path..if your in her radar then you get a bollockin.. OH works at most contaminated site in Europe.. not been working there long but he has to wear all gear to stay safe etc, cut a long story short - he used to work in the picking shed (he stunk of chemicals when he came home) and my mum really worrys alot about stuff like that.. eg when i go outside for a fag, when i come back in she will say "em you stink of fags, its guna get on kids lungs!" (im oldest of 4) so she is a MEGA worry wart.. well today when she came home and it started with little comments then just before we left house she said to my OH 'danny you reak of chemicals! you'l be filling house up and it will blow up!" OH turned around and said "for fuck sake Julie" so i was shouting for my mum to shut the fuck up and bla bla bla then OH started sayin "Im done, iv done with her" bla bla bla.. so i was crying and went skits at my mum, he was refusing to come near her house again, not taking to her anymore and saying she was crazy! well since my mum had a bad car accident she is so paranoid..i feel sorry for her in a way but at the same time its embarrasin because she always thinks of literally the worse case sinario :dohh: i had a massive arguement earlier with her and told her iv done with her for ruining our relationship (because at the time i thought that OH had done with me too) well 30min later OH picked me up after calming down nd we went to Liverpool to take some tires to get banded.. so we all good but my mum.. oh my fxcking days, i told her i dont want her near new house and all that shit but im just worried now that it always guna be orqward.. i told him In-Laws ALWAYS have a argument with partner, and said it shows my mum thinks of you as 'one of family' if you get me? well i know they will make friends again soon, little ******* got me rate upset! xxxx


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies just popping in to say hi to you all, poppy have you done a pg test? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Gash did other day bfn, but few people looking at my chart think cd15 a possible ov day too and i didnt carry on doing opks cos i was sick of getting a few near positives :shrug:


----------



## caleblake

awh hope you get an answer soon either way xxx


----------



## poppy666

Will know one way or another by friday... hope you n bubba are well :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

hey hunni will be keeping my eye out for you. :dust:

all is well here, im 6 weeks today and ive been ok, not any bad symptoms apart from heartburn xxx


----------



## poppy666

You not got the sickness n sore bbs yet? fx they stay away if thats the case x


----------



## caleblake

no not yet, i had it terrible with DS so hope i get an easy ride this time xxx


----------



## puppycat

Awww Ems try not to stress about DH and in laws, I try to stay out of it if at all possible because there'll always be some argument or other going on in our family! lol.

Pip go catch that eggy! lol :sex:

Well I'm in the process of changing my tabs but I'm due to ov on Monday and won't be on new tabs until that day so don't want to risk anything going wrong this month. Will be good girl and hold off till next month. If I catch next month it'll be 2 years exactly since I caught for Laura so can I really deal with TWO birthdays in November??? Prob not (I realise I'd be due early Dec but Laura was 2.5wks early)

May then be waiting until later in the year, if I catch April that'll be a Christmasish baby - gah!! Ha. I'm so fussy.


----------



## coco84

Knock Knock

Hello ladies! Ok if i join in?

I'm new to forum, TTC our first after a loss. 

I'm coco, 26 and married, had an MMC in november last year and been TTC since then with no luck, CD8 of 32 day cycle today.


----------



## emilyrose.x

LADIES!!!!!!!
i got a call back from agency.. member me going for that interview a week or so ago?? Well.. i dint get that job, but was rate far away anyway so not bothered :D but.. i start a job up at Hospital tomorrow :happydance: :coolio: my dad works up there so im sorting getin there and back.. whoop whoop rate happy :happydance: bad news is that im not guna be able to get up to my house tonight for my ov sticks.. :dohh: but guna sexytime tonight just to make up.. gutted cos i love peeing on the sticks hehe :happydance: hope everyone ok!! xxx


----------



## poppy666

Well done chick congratz :happydance: poooo for ov sticks tho :haha:


----------



## babysimpson

Well done on getting your job.

I think you have POAS syndrome :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Em, that is great!


----------



## pip7890

Well done Em. It's all coming together for you. 

Has anyone heard from Hayley? I know she's moving soon but I'm a little worried she's not popped by lately. 

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies, how are you all?

Congrats Em great news!

Sorry haven't been on much just trying not to relax and not SS!

xx


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies 

I think my ticker is slightly out. Yesterday was CD16 and I think I ovulated then. (I think mine is a 30 day cycle.) So far this cycle we have DTD on CD5, CD13, CD14, CD15 and CD17. Do you think we have it covered? 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Deffo covered Pip lol :haha: ive not heard from hayley either hope she ok :shrug:

Bella hope your well :hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Well done chick congratz :happydance: poooo for ov sticks tho :haha:

Haha thanks babe!! :happydance: i know!! :growlmad: :dohh: i was loving watching the line appear :blush: pmsl :rofl: xx



babysimpson said:


> Well done on getting your job.
> 
> I think you have POAS syndrome :rofl:

thanks babe!! lmao! i do too.. such a achievment when that other line shows :blush: pmsl :rofl: xx


pip7890 said:


> Well done Em. It's all coming together for you.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Hayley? I know she's moving soon but I'm a little worried she's not popped by lately.
> 
> Pip x

Thank you hun! :D I know- thank god haha! :rofl: Not heard anything hun :shrug: x

Well as i have been starved from ov sticks :growlmad: i havnt been able to keep track :dohh: guna try do one before work tomorrow :happydance: get up at 6am and then it wont be first pee of day lol!! :coolio: OH not been to work today and his mum and dad been out so we have a very very VERY good sesh!! :coolio: rough hot and sweaty quicky hehe ;) while kettle was boiling for a brew :rofl: ohh my days!! LOVED IT!! we had to make most out of nobody being in so i was ON IT LIKE SONIC ;) pahaa!! he came very quick though :blush: so i finished myself off hehe ;) i got dressed and went downstairs to finally make the cup of tea lol (had to re-boil kettle) and he said "Offt babe, i RATE enjoyed that :D" i said "me too babe, il be expecting that everyday when we move out :thumbup:" haha! sooo much better when you can make lots of noise XD haha!! I was really wet though so should be oving anytime soon :happydance: whoop whoop!! :bfp: for us all this month ladies!! xxx


----------



## pip7890

I'm usually posting from my phone, so its hard to keep up sometimes.

Anyway, I just wanted to say hello to our newbies. I'm so sorry to read about your losses. This is a good group of ladies here so I hope they make you all feel very welcome.

I've no idea if this will be my month, but I'm sure as heck enjoying TTC!

My birthday is December so I always vowed that I'd never have a baby in the winter - too close to Christmas and all that. My first baby was due on 16 June so I was very, very pleased with that. Unfortunately I miscarried. My next baby was due 23 December! Fortunately James came 2 weeks early on 9 December so not quite as bad. Baby number 3 (which I miscarried at Christmas) was due on 21 July. What's the betting baby number 4 comes along just in time for Christmas or New Year!!!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Pip the baby i lost was due 31st July and would of been my very first summer baby :cry: my boys are Jan, Mar, Apr and May... looks like im heading for christmas or new year too now x


----------



## lilrojo

Poppy my daughter was born July 31st of 2009.. i know not comforting.. I was due June 4th with my loss.. Hoping I have a preggo eggo right now, so I would be due the end of Oct-Nov.. hoping on the 17-18th I will get my pos.. I should be between 9-10dpo!

Still hoping af comes for u..


----------



## mami2karina

Omg y'all aren't gonna believe this I went for our 1st san this morning and I'm exactly 5 weeks today...with TWINS!!!! I NEVER IN A MILLION YEARS THOUGHT I WOULD SEE THAT AGAIN IN MY LIFE! MY LEVELS ARE UP TO 5454 today. So I can now enjoy this pregnancy. I'm passed the hormonal level where I've always mc. So I am so happy! Good luck ladies and I can't wait til they give me a pic of my scan. Hopefully next week. I hate going to the hospital for them cuz they refuseto give you pics :-(


----------



## pip7890

Fantastic news Mami2Karina! I'm so pleased for you. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

mami2karina said:


> Omg y'all aren't gonna believe this I went for our 1st san this morning and I'm exactly 5 weeks today...with TWINS!!!! I NEVER IN A MILLION YEARS THOUGHT I WOULD SEE THAT AGAIN IN MY LIFE! MY LEVELS ARE UP TO 5454 today. So I can now enjoy this pregnancy. I'm passed the hormonal level where I've always mc. So I am so happy! Good luck ladies and I can't wait til they give me a pic of my scan. Hopefully next week. I hate going to the hospital for them cuz they refuseto give you pics :-(

I know im sooooooooooooooo excited for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caleblake

awh huge congratulationws mamitokarina

ems congrats on the new job thats great news :thumbup: hope you managed to poas this morning xxx


----------



## poppy666

She will of done it kill her not to lol :haha:


----------



## puppycat

lilrojo said:


> Poppy my daughter was born July 31st of 2009..

Me and my husband were marries on 31-07-09!



mami2karina said:


> Omg y'all aren't gonna believe this I went for our 1st san this morning and I'm exactly 5 weeks today...with TWINS!!!! I NEVER IN A MILLION YEARS THOUGHT I WOULD SEE THAT AGAIN IN MY LIFE! MY LEVELS ARE UP TO 5454 today. So I can now enjoy this pregnancy. I'm passed the hormonal level where I've always mc. So I am so happy! Good luck ladies and I can't wait til they give me a pic of my scan. Hopefully next week. I hate going to the hospital for them cuz they refuseto give you pics :-(

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
That's amazing news hun! :hugs:
:baby: :baby: :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... How are you all doing today..

mami2karina-that is so amazing congrats!! Please be sure to keep us posted!

Puppy-that day sure was amazing for both of us then, and will always be!

Poppy-any sign of af, or her soon to be presence??

Gash02-How are you doing, and new symptoms??

Em-Hope you got to poas today... 

AFM-On 2-3dpo.. and wanting the time to pass faster.. At least this weekend I will stay busy, Fri-going out shopping, mostly for groceries, Sat-going out to eat with oh's family for his bday, Sun-Oh's bday, Mon-Vday... then I will only have a few days left to test! Cant wait... Hope your all doing well.. and you get your pos opks, BFPS, or af and get out of limbo Poppy!


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks ladies. My OB called me at 9am on the dot. Said he wants me to go for a scan every week til we see babies and heartbeats but yesterdays ultrasound and bloods look great!


----------



## poppy666

No not atm... took a IC and only could see a faint line up against the light not face down so bfn x
 



Attached Files:







Image013.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 11









Image016.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies!

Mami2Karina, WOW that is great news!!! :hugs: how exciting.

Emily, congrats on the new job hun.

FX to all the 2ww ladies :)

Poppy, I see a line too! I hope it is the start of something hun xx

AFM, AF finally came today!!!! YAY, she is killing me with the cramps, but I am okay with it. 5 weeks and 3 days is long enough for me! Back on the TCC road again ladies! :)


----------



## emilyrose.x

Mami thats brilliant news!!! arwh hunn!! :wohoo: :hugs: 
Im really confused.. :shrug: I took a test earlier and was negative yea? well went to toilet about 10 min ago and had some EWCM.. that wee i tested with another ov stick and nothing came up in 5 mins (not even a very faint line) just been to check and still NOTHING? :shrug: what the hell?? :shock: i got ewcm :cry: but nagative opks :cry: xx


----------



## Deethehippy

I got my AF :0) Back to the TTC again soon - woohoooooooo :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Poppy-It does look like there may be a hint of a line on that test.. I hope so.. 

Em-I had EWCM before I got my pos opk this month to.. you can have it for like 5 days before you actually ovulate.. I was dtd though just in case.. Good luck hun..

Yay.. Happy you both finally got your afs.. good luck ttc!!


----------



## poppy666

Emz just get dtd regardless you know our cycles can be a bit haywire after MC's so get to it sweetie... ive got ewcm now and dunno where the hell i am lmao :shrug:


----------



## pip7890

Can someone message me details of where they get their IC HPTs and Ov Tests?

Cheers me dears. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Poppy- when are you going to test again? Personally I'm liking the look of that stick! Fingers crossed for you. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

pip7890 said:


> Can someone message me details of where they get their IC HPTs and Ov Tests?
> 
> Cheers me dears.
> 
> Pip x

Here you go Pip x

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultra-Earl...1MU4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1297376163&sr=8-3


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Highly-Sen...1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1297376202&sr=1-1


----------



## poppy666

Going to test daily now Pip for what its worth xx


----------



## caleblake

ooooooooooooooo pops, fingers crossed for you.

awh ems sorry your confused hope tomorrow makes it clearer.

Hope everyones well

liljoro thanks for asking yeah I got my first dose of ms today, which I was glad of as its a good sign things are going well. It ws soooooooooooo funny as I ran to the loo and caleb followed me in his walker, he was stood at the door, killing himself laughing at me spewing my ringer :rofl: ................thanks baby, mummy loves you too xxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww gash dont envy the ms, i know its a good sign but with little one's its so hard x


----------



## caleblake

actually having caleb made it a bit easier as his laugh is so contageous I was laughing inbetween gaggs :haha: also seeing his wee face was a reminder of what the outcome of ms will eventually be xxx


----------



## poppy666

Yes very true :cloud9: also i think when you got a distraction it takes your mind off it a bit, hope it subsides soon tho its not nice x


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Ladies

May I join your group? (Although I really shouldn't add to my distractions from work hehe)

I'm Susan, turning 30 in May. One of a few Canadians on this site (Vancouver).

I had a chemical pregnancy in Oct, then got a BFP immediately following which unfortunately ended in a MMC in mid Jan 2011. But as of yesterday I got the all clear that the MC is finished so I can move on with life etc. 

I think we will officially start TTC after AF returns, but if something happens before then I wouldn't be too upset...


Anyway, I hope all is well with everyone. Hopefully I can go back in this thread and learn a little bit.. :)


----------



## poppy666

Welcome Susan and so sorry for your loss :hugs: gl with ttc :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mami2karina

Welcome Susan! And Gash I envy you. I have been sick for the last 2 weeks. That's what prompted me to test again even though I had gotten a bfn the day before. I was only I think 9 or 10dpo when I got my bfp and was already sick. Then they found 2 gestational sacs on the ultrasound yesterday. I was so shocked. I never thought I would see that again lol. But my hcg levels are def high. Enough to be twins. We will find out for sure on Wednesday. Hopefully. Hopefully we see 2 babies with heartbeats and I can further relax. But at least my levels indicate at least 1 of the babies is growing in there.


----------



## pip7890

Hello Susan. I'm so sorry about your loss. Please stick around as this is a really friendly bunch of ladies. 

Thanks for the links Poppy. I've ordered both. 

:hug: 

Pip x


----------



## caleblake

mami2karina you havnt joined my october due dates and bump colours thread yet, there is another twin mummy on there too. its in the pregnancy disscussions section.

Hey everyone hope all is well with you ladies, its been quiet on here today xxx


----------



## poppy666

My head mushed in Gash lol my temp took a dip today so didnt buy any PG tests, but cos i had some ewcm i piddled on an OPK and its not faint so dunno if im gonna ov again or what :shrug:

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/opk002.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Superstoked

Poppy, that looks like a very nice opk... I would get a hpt just in case. It is just so confusing! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Someone just said you can get a near positive opk before AF arrives so fx tightly its on its way finally :happydance:


----------



## caleblake

was just coming on to say that pops, my opk was positive when i was pregnant xxx


----------



## poppy666

Well deffo not preggo with temp dropping so im going to try hurry it up dtd over weekend xx


----------



## caleblake

was it a big dip? xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Emz just get dtd regardless you know our cycles can be a bit haywire after MC's so get to it sweetie... ive got ewcm now and dunno where the hell i am lmao :shrug:

Hehe we have been babe :) i know im rate confused..looked like there wasnt guna be long before it was possitive when i took that one and uploaded pic a few days ago? :shrug: :dohh: probs missed the darn eggy! :grr: job going good tho :D its a laugh.. had a brandy and sherry cake at 10am at work because it was this old blokes bday :shock: haha i was soo tired ALL day pmsl!! arw hun! u been DTD? :D xxx



gash02 said:


> awh ems sorry your confused hope tomorrow makes it clearer.

 thanks babe!! me too lol!! xx



poppy666 said:


> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/opk002.jpg[/IMG]

 :shock: MEGAA!! :shock: Pops thats a right strong line!!! :D :happydance: xxx


----------



## poppy666

No not really, have a look its in my siggy x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all ok!

I am feeling ill today like I am coming down with the flu, I have a sore throat too.:wacko:

Poppy - that looks like a pos opk to me! Get :sex:

Em - have you had a pos opk yet? Keep :sex:

Hi everyone else xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

I already ov'd either 11 days ago or 16... think my body not back to normal yet x


----------



## Superstoked

poppy666 said:


> Someone just said you can get a near positive opk before AF arrives so fx tightly its on its way finally :happydance:

I had a super positive opk before my af but no ewcm.


----------



## poppy666

Sounds good, im dreading getting it incase its painful, but its been over 7wks im welcoming it :haha:


----------



## Superstoked

Yes, I know what you mean. Little over 5 weeks for me and it is so heavy, a little crampy but so heavy. But back to the opk's, when I got my bfp I did have a + opk too! lol But myself, I am unsure why I got all the nice looking opks it was crazy.


----------



## poppy666

LOL I will keep you up to date over weekend n fx af arrives, heavy i can deal with as long as its not painful cos im a wimp with pain :haha:


----------



## laura_2010

My last preg was found out with OPk... I Did one yesterday and had a faint line.... now everyother time iv done one neva had a line :wacko: Today alot darker not dark as control but you can see it dnt have to move it around or to light to see.... What can this mean??


----------



## joey300187

just wondering any of u ladies tried baby asprin or done any research into it. im thinking about giving ttc one more shot posibly with using asprin from bfp date. any advice? xx


----------



## poppy666

It could mean your either ready to ov, af near or your preggo sweetie :happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi,
Well I gotta near pos on the 5th n 6th... on opk.. n ewcm


----------



## poppy666

joey300187 said:


> just wondering any of u ladies tried baby asprin or done any research into it. im thinking about giving ttc one more shot posibly with using asprin from bfp date. any advice? xx

Ive read a bit on here Joey i even posted a thread about it on ttc after a loss i think? Im going to take it if i get a BFP, but i know some ladies take it before they even get a BFP x


----------



## laura_2010

on them days.... then after that no lines so id only be 6dpo... tho?


----------



## laura_2010

Oh 
I have creamy/white sticky dc.... lots (tmi)


----------



## poppy666

laura_2010 said:


> Hi,
> Well I gotta near pos on the 5th n 6th... on opk.. n ewcm

Ive had the odd ewcm over last few days but i know ive already ovulated last week, so probz my af near as ive heard you can get ewcm before my af before x


----------



## joey300187

thanks for replying hun. ive heard if u take it too early it can prevent implantation something to do witht he lining beign too thin most of the research ive read suggests to take it after the BFP. i think this is what we will try if we try again. not sure what else is left to try tbh xx hoping ur get ur bfp soon hun xx


----------



## laura_2010

sorry to post again just tested on a clearblue opk.... line straight away.:wacko: but not ewcm....? shud i tk a preg test 2mro?


----------



## poppy666

Joey has the consultants said why you suffered your losses sweetie? Yes ive read the same and i get different oppinions but will take it once i get a BFP for deffo xx


----------



## poppy666

laura_2010 said:


> sorry to post again just tested on a clearblue opk.... line straight away.:wacko: but not ewcm....? shud i tk a preg test 2mro?

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :haha::test::test::test::happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

ok will get one tomorrow and post! :thumbup:


----------



## joey300187

poppy666 said:


> Joey has the consultants said why you suffered your losses sweetie? Yes ive read the same and i get different oppinions but will take it once i get a BFP for deffo xx

no they have absolutly no idea. have had so many blood tests scans on my uterus overies a dye test thing - everything comes back normal. 
Been through both local hospital gynae and st marys in london, so not sure where ti turn now. i just feel after reading lots of asprin that i ahve to try it even if its just to say i tried evey avenue i could think of.
Have you been advised by a specialist regarding the asprin? xx


----------



## poppy666

No ive not been adviced too and from reading some of the ladies who are pregnant and everything going fine have not been adviced either to take it, but a lady on here mentioned it to her consultant and he said taking 75mg will do no harm at all x So id say go for it sweetie at least you tried then :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

laura_2010 said:


> ok will get one tomorrow and post! :thumbup:

Good luck sweetie :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mami2karina

So how is everyone today???? It's finally warming up a bit here in Missouri so far no snow in the forecast that I have heard of and so far so good with the pregnancy. I can't wait for Wednesday morning and see if both babies are developing. So I'm trying to bide my time and keep occupied, not hard to do with three munchkins at home. Monday is Valentine's Day and I'm helping at DD's party! She's in 1st grade. Need to order DS's birthday cake, his 2nd bday is the 22nd, having the party next Sunday. I think we'll do Spongebob this year as he LOVES him lol! I hope you are all having a great day!!!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies,

Well I am a little bit excited to say the least!

I just POAS (OPK) which is showing a second line, not positive, but it's there. DH and I :sex: this morning and came at the same time TMI - sorry!

I am very excited, and have decided to sod the timing, let's just do it!

:happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Good for you Puppycat! 

I've ordered my OP sticks so if I don't get a :bfp: this month I'll start using them next month. 

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck puppycat :thumbup:

My 1st proper af arrived today so poppys out of limbo and cd1 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BellasMummy

Excellent news Poppy! xx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Bella, your chart looking good at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks hun! As you know I am knew to this charting! I hope it stays high! Do you know if you definately get an implantation dip if pregnant?xx


----------



## poppy666

Some dont even get a dip and get their BFP, so cant tell, i guess you just have to hope they stay high :shrug:

I did a thread in the BFP announcement board requesting everyone to post their BFP charts, go have a nosy :thumbup:


edited here it is https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/469096-bfp-charts-post-here-help-others-2ww-0-a.html


----------



## puppycat

What do you ladies think? Pos?

:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







DSC03318.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BellasMummy

Looks very good Puppycat! xx


----------



## pip7890

Looks good!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Good to go :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks ladies, should I change my ticker? IT says tomorrow is my O day?


----------



## BellasMummy

I think you usually OV 12-36 hours after a pos xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Can I join please?
I`m Angel 39 , I have 6 kids from my 1st marriage and started ttc with my new hubby in 2010. I was pregnant but it was ectopic and I lost my right tube and beanie at 7 weeks pregnant. I am now ttc again.. xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Welcome Angel and so sorry for your loss, nice to see another lady in my age group :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies... how are you all this saturday!

Poppy-yay finally out of limbo and back to ttc!!

puppy-look def pos to me!

Bella-how ya feeling today..

Gash-MS still getting to you? when do you go to the doc?

Em-how are you doing, still gettin those opks done?

mami2karina-excited to hear how your levels are next time.. hope your feeling good!

Angel-welcome and sorry for your loss.. these ladies sure are great and you can find alot of advice and just a friend to chat with on here... good luck with ttc!

AFM-Im 4-5dpo, wishing I was more like 11.. haha.. feeling good a few things that could be symptoms but not reading too much into it, as trying so hard not to ss... tonight were going out to eat for my hubbys bday, which is tomorrow.. should be fun and keep my mind off of things.. good luck to those testing..

Laura-cant wait to see your test!! Good Luck


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey lil,

I still feel pretty fluey, sore head and throat! 
I am also wishing the week away! I am 6dpo and cannot wait any longer!! When are you going to test??

Sending lots of baby dust your way!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mami2karina

Morning! Lilrojo I'm done with levels now that I know of! Ultrasounds every week now!!!! I go again Wendesday morning at 10:45am CST. I will let you all know how it goes and I really hope to get a pic this time!


----------



## lilrojo

Bella-not sure thinking at 10dpo.. i know its still early but got a pos at 10 with my daughter so may as well try.. so around the 17-18th.. what about you? Hope you feel better... and much baby dust to you too hun... hoping we can move on together!

Mami2karina-oh well thats even better then.. seeing instead of being poked every week.. hope your appt goes great..


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck with testing ladies! Based on my ultrasound I got my faint bfp at 10dpo and my blood hCG was 103 at 12dpo!!!! And yes, I am so excited about seeing my babies!


----------



## angelcake71

hiya Poppy thanks hun xx


----------



## caleblake

lilrojo said:


> Hi ladies... how are you all this saturday!
> 
> Poppy-yay finally out of limbo and back to ttc!!
> 
> puppy-look def pos to me!
> 
> Bella-how ya feeling today..
> 
> Gash-MS still getting to you? when do you go to the doc?
> 
> Em-how are you doing, still gettin those opks done?
> 
> mami2karina-excited to hear how your levels are next time.. hope your feeling good!
> 
> Angel-welcome and sorry for your loss.. these ladies sure are great and you can find alot of advice and just a friend to chat with on here... good luck with ttc!
> 
> AFM-Im 4-5dpo, wishing I was more like 11.. haha.. feeling good a few things that could be symptoms but not reading too much into it, as trying so hard not to ss... tonight were going out to eat for my hubbys bday, which is tomorrow.. should be fun and keep my mind off of things.. good luck to those testing..
> 
> Laura-cant wait to see your test!! Good Luck

Im good no ms today, ah the 2ww I hope you get an early :bfp: xxx


----------



## caleblake

ah poppy so glad your af came and you know where your at, good luck for this month

Puppycat :yipee: for the opk xxx

Hope your all wellxxx


----------



## poppy666

Thank you Gash not as heavy as i expected but quite crampy, just glad my body back to normal now :hugs: hope your well lovely & :baby: x


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Can I have some advice please? Apologies in advance for the ramble!

I miscarried on 26 December which I treated as CD1 and my first AF came on 24 January (CD30). On that basis I've updated my ticker based on a 30 day cycle. As I would normally expect (and usually do) ovulate on CD16 I've assumed a 14 day luteal phase.

I had EWCM on and off between 4 and 6 February (CD12-14). On 8 February (CD16) I had sharp ovulation pains so assume I ovulated that day. By my reckoning today is CD20 (ie 4DPO). 

However, depending on which program I look at, it says different things. For example, I thought my next period would be due 22 February (CD30) but Period Tracker and Fertility Friend show it as 23 February. Am I counting it wrong? Also, Countdown to Pregnancy says I'm 3DPO today whereas I thought I would be 4DPO. (These are based on a 30 day cycle with 14 day luteal phase.)

We :sex: on CD13, CD14, CD15, and CD17 so if my dates are out by one day (ie if I'm on a 29 day cycle then I would have expected to ov on CD15 although I felt pains on CD16) so we should have it covered.

What do you think? Am I a 30 day or 29 day cycle? Is my luteal phase 14 or 13 days? Am I going slowly mad? Probably!!!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Superstoked

Poppy, :hugs: yay for af! thats th eonly time I would be saying that! lol Back to working order! Wonderful feeling.

Puppy, that opk looks awesome! Good luck

Angel, welcome :)

lilrojo, fx for that bfp!

Hello to everyone one of you lovely ladies! :)


----------



## poppy666

Pip me personally dont think it would matter being a day either side to when you dtd so i think you got it well covered :thumbup:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Lilrojo- no babe, last couple of days iv taken them they been negative :growlmad: but been havin EWCM last 2 days.. WTF? :wacko: hope your okay babe xx

Pops- yaay glad af here :happydance: CD1 and counting :happydance: wont be long till your peeing on ov sticks ;) hope your ok sweety xx

Angel - sorry for your loss hun, welcome :hugs: everyone on here brill xx

Pip - sounds you got this month covered hun so fingers crossed BFP this month xx

As for me - i aint taken a ov test today because guessing it will be neg.. damn it!! Me and OH were just havin sex and he put it in VERY deep and i didnt expect it :shock: so i got mardys on and jumped off, now sat here with lip out because i wanted sexytime but he hurt my tummy.. :dohh: PR!CK!! il be back on it later just to have things covered for this month lol but until iv done on here he getin silent treatment ;) xx


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: you go girl 'how insensitive jabbing you that hard' :haha: give him another 30 mins then play nice you need the goods missy :winkwink:

Yep im in the game now officially wooohooo i be piddling on everything now :haha:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> :rofl::rofl: you go girl 'how insensitive jabbing you that hard' :haha: give him another 30 mins then play nice you need the goods missy :winkwink:
> 
> Yep im in the game now officially wooohooo i be piddling on everything now :haha:

haha :rofl: pops that made me chuckle babe !!!! when i think about it i do wana laugh but i cant because he sat at end of bed :huh: :rofl: i was on top and he literally RAMMED it as far as he could, b*stard! i thought my cervix was guna come out after his cock! haha, dont get me wrong, i LOVE rough sex but about 30 seconds before he did the "SHOVE" i was thinkin "arw, we making love :flower:" (because we was going slow and kissing and shizzle) but no. the knob went and broke my cervix in too.. mother f*cker :growlmad: 
About 2 years ago, before i knew my OH, i had a one night stand with his mate (i didnt know they knew eachother lmao :blush:) and his cock was no shit, about 10-10.5" :shock: and i didnt enjoy sex with him AT ALL.. couldnt put it all way in, but anywayy lol, OH turned around and said "what about when you was shaggin lee, his cock twice size of mine" i was like :dohh: fuck off !! lol!! im guna have a fag then cuddle up too him so he spunky-doodles in me, after that silent treatment again and bed :smug: :rofl: xxxx


----------



## mami2karina

Oh Em you crack me up!!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Lol Em you nutter!

Gash - glad things all going well with bubs and no MS!

Mami - How exciting to see your babies every week! I secretly want twins heh, crazy I know!

Pip, I'm as confused as you so I cannot help in any way but you look like you had plenty of sexy time to catch that eggy!!

Well I had Ov pains all day yesterday so I'm pretty sure it has happened. I am still so excited - lol xxxxxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:thumbup: ov time is over for me.. now on cd19.. 
so I am just waiting!!! :hugs: good luck lets have some BFP`s on here xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

fx sweetie let the games begin :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## angelcake71

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all xxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies.... how are you all today.. 

Em-I had EWCM before I oed too..just keep at it lol!

AFM-5-6dpo.. wishing the time would pass just a bit faster.. so ready to test.. but holding out yet.. Hope you all have a great day.. and I will talk to you tom..


----------



## pip7890

When are you planning to test lilrojo?

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Thinking of testing on Friday the 18th.. I will be 10-11dpo.. feeling good this month.. what about you? not quite sure when af will arrive.. hoping this cycle is longer than what last month was.. thinking af will be due on or around the 22nd..


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hey you lovely lot!!! :wave:
soooo.. OH said sorry after about 10mins and we DTD and then i fell asleep so hope the spermys had nowhere to go other than my egg..mw ha ha ;) 
been out all day today, went to a car meet then had dinner but in-laws already made dinner so guna munch on that at 8pm when Top Gear on hhaaa! nom nom nomm..
Think today is CD17 so this is officially my first 2week wait since mc :happydance: if my cycles are still 30days like they were before mc then due 28th Feb so hoping spunky has caught eggy and they getting it on ;) *que sexy music* haha ;)
hope you lot are ok and i expect BFP's this month from everyone of ya ;) xxx


----------



## pip7890

lilrojo said:


> Thinking of testing on Friday the 18th.. I will be 10-11dpo.. feeling good this month.. what about you? not quite sure when af will arrive.. hoping this cycle is longer than what last month was.. thinking af will be due on or around the 22nd..

I think I'm due 22 or 23 Feb so will try and hold out until next weekend. I've ordered some ICs so I can have a POAS fest!!

I'm trying really hard not to SS but it's not easy is it? I'm feeling positive we've done all we can so fingers crossed! 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> Hey you lovely lot!!! :wave:
> soooo.. OH said sorry after about 10mins and we DTD and then i fell asleep so hope the spermys had nowhere to go other than my egg..mw ha ha ;)
> been out all day today, went to a car meet then had dinner but in-laws already made dinner so guna munch on that at 8pm when Top Gear on hhaaa! nom nom nomm..
> Think today is CD17 so this is officially my first 2week wait since mc :happydance: if my cycles are still 30days like they were before mc then due 28th Feb so hoping spunky has caught eggy and they getting it on ;) *que sexy music* haha ;)
> hope you lot are ok and i expect BFP's this month from everyone of ya ;) xxx

Yahhh for 2ww :happydance: fx for everyone this month :dust::dust: Im a bit behind a few only on CD2 but very happy im in the game now :winkwink:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> Hey you lovely lot!!! :wave:
> soooo.. OH said sorry after about 10mins and we DTD and then i fell asleep so hope the spermys had nowhere to go other than my egg..mw ha ha ;)
> been out all day today, went to a car meet then had dinner but in-laws already made dinner so guna munch on that at 8pm when Top Gear on hhaaa! nom nom nomm..
> Think today is CD17 so this is officially my first 2week wait since mc :happydance: if my cycles are still 30days like they were before mc then due 28th Feb so hoping spunky has caught eggy and they getting it on ;) *que sexy music* haha ;)
> hope you lot are ok and i expect BFP's this month from everyone of ya ;) xxx
> 
> Yahhh for 2ww :happydance: fx for everyone this month :dust::dust: Im a bit behind a few only on CD2 but very happy im in the game now :winkwink:Click to expand...

haha!! i duno when to count ov day though? because i had a few technical difficulties with taking the ov tests regually? from the first ov test i took (which was there but faint) that was on CD11 and we been makin spunky fun all week , and had EWCM last 3 days soo hopin we caught the little sucker ha!! Im happy your in the game too babe :wohoo: i want pict uploads of ov tests (twice a day ;) ) eeek im excited for you and so happy knowing your body back to normal :happydance: xxx


----------



## puppycat

I feel really hopeful this month too, I'd have to be really damn lucky since it's my first official month TTC but hey, we can dream right??

I think there'll be a lot of BFP's here this month!


----------



## poppy666

I hope so too puppycat, think im more paranoid im not going to be as lucky n its going to take me ages being older 'really hope not' x


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyrose.x said:
> 
> 
> Hey you lovely lot!!! :wave:
> soooo.. OH said sorry after about 10mins and we DTD and then i fell asleep so hope the spermys had nowhere to go other than my egg..mw ha ha ;)
> been out all day today, went to a car meet then had dinner but in-laws already made dinner so guna munch on that at 8pm when Top Gear on hhaaa! nom nom nomm..
> Think today is CD17 so this is officially my first 2week wait since mc :happydance: if my cycles are still 30days like they were before mc then due 28th Feb so hoping spunky has caught eggy and they getting it on ;) *que sexy music* haha ;)
> hope you lot are ok and i expect BFP's this month from everyone of ya ;) xxx
> 
> Yahhh for 2ww :happydance: fx for everyone this month :dust::dust: Im a bit behind a few only on CD2 but very happy im in the game now :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> haha!! i duno when to count ov day though? because i had a few technical difficulties with taking the ov tests regually? from the first ov test i took (which was there but faint) that was on CD11 and we been makin spunky fun all week , and had EWCM last 3 days soo hopin we caught the little sucker ha!! Im happy your in the game too babe :wohoo: i want pict uploads of ov tests (twice a day ;) ) eeek im excited for you and so happy knowing your body back to normal :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

They say you go really dry once you've ov'd Emz :thumbup: i will start posting my opks next sunday because im trying soy again and may ov early :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

I think I Ov'd yesterday, pos OPK I posted and today I am dry so...


----------



## poppy666

fx puppycat you'll be in the 2ww too now :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> I hope so too puppycat, think im more paranoid im not going to be as lucky n its going to take me ages being older 'really hope not' x

C'mon Poppy. Us old gals are not going to let the younger ones beat us to a :bfp: are we? I might be 40 but I feel really confident that I will have a healthy baby within the next year or so.

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies how are you all?

Hope you are having a lovely weekend!!

Pip/Lil- Not long till testing good luck!! xx

Em/Puppycat- Welcome to the 2WW!! FX''d it is a BFP for you both! xx

Poppy- You will be in 2WW before you know it! xx

Well I am 7DPO and the waiting is awful! My Luteal Phase is short so AF is due Tues or Wed! I feel I have done everything I can this month, we BD'd like everyday for 12 days!! Coz I wasn't sure when I was going to OV! 

Sending you al lots of babydust!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

pip7890 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so too puppycat, think im more paranoid im not going to be as lucky n its going to take me ages being older 'really hope not' x
> 
> C'mon Poppy. Us old gals are not going to let the younger ones beat us to a :bfp: are we? I might be 40 but I feel really confident that I will have a healthy baby within the next year or so.
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

Thanks Pip that made me feel a bit better :hugs: sorry think im just really starting to worry my loss was my last chance to concieve again now im nearly 41 in March.... but your right we can at least try beat the younger one's :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Bella what length is your LP generally?


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey poppy, it is about 10 or 11 days. 
Also do you know how soon before AF my temp should drop? xx


----------



## poppy666

10-11 is good :thumbup: My temp dropped friday morning and i got af around 1am saturday x


----------



## BellasMummy

Ok thanks, I think my temp is quite high for me but not thinking anything by that, FX'd tho! xx


----------



## poppy666

Think you should be still able to see my chart from other day if you wanna nosy, plus if you go down to October one that's my bfp one if it helps x


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies, hope we're all well.

I'm just waiting for lunch to cook and for my daughter to wake up from her nap - it's lovely when they sleep - so quiet! Haha.

Happy Valentine's Day btw. DH and I haven't got anything planned, maybe a takeaway tonight but we have decided with TTC and little income it's a waste to go buying crap for V Day. Would much rather some :sex: heh.

Hope you're all having a good Monday anyway x


----------



## pip7890

Afternoon

I'm having a crap day. Bloody car won't start on the day I need to be everywhere!!! Argh!!

On a positive note my OP sticks and HPTs arrived today. I had a play with a hpt but :bfn: as I expected - I'm not due on for another week. Was quite thrilling though. Hope I'm not going to become a POAS addict!!

Currently on bus to another hospital to get my ladies bit prodded. I've been having abnormal smears for the last 4 years so legs akimbo and smile!!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Now Pip you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo know your going to become a poasa :haha::haha:


----------



## pip7890

Well that went well - NOT. So Miss S, how have you been since your last appointment? Well I got pregnant, contracted swine flu, miscarried baby, got a period, been TTC and :cry: :cry: :cry: 

Took me 5 minutes to calm down. Completely caught me unawares. 

They insisted on a pregnancy test before proceeding. Given I've been peeing every hour today and I'd just had a :bfn: with an IC before I left the house I told them it would not be positive. 

Anyway it was negative but because we are TTC, my very sore boobs, yackiness and overwrought emotions they refused to give me a smear. I'm to go back in 2 weeks provided :witch: comes. Otherwise they won't do one. 

What a bloody day. 

Next on my list is getting the car repaired. 

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

I'm sorry Pip that just stinks all around :S


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies.. or afternoon.. hope your all having a good day... 

Pip-Sorry you day has been so bad, hope it turns around for you!

Puppy-we dont do anything for vday either really, hubby gave me flowers thats about it.. lol.. welcome to the TWW!

Poppy-Hope af is not being to bad for ya.. at least it finally came..

Gash/mami2karina-Hope you are both still doing well..and growing!

Em-hope your doing well too, and you caught that eggy!!

AFM-6-7dpo, getting closer and closer to being able to test and knowing the outcome for another month.. I do feel some "symptoms" but we shall see, trying not to make too much out of them.. lol! Everything just really feels good this month, so hoping for my BFP..

Happy Valentine's Day to you all!


----------



## poppy666

Happy valentine's to you too :flower:

cant wait for you to test :happydance: I start the Soy tonight so we will see what happens x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Pip sorry your having a hard day hun!x
Pops - yaay hoping this month is your month :happydance:
Lilrojo - i hope my eggy got caught to babe haha!! due in 10 days..just a waiting game mw ha ha :D il be updated you all morning of 28th - either af or test lol!! xx
Hope everyone okay?
Big Valentines lovin' too you all ;) Guna watch a film soon but iv got my fingers crossed this month there will be lots of :bfp:s :happydance:
Any know if Laura tested yet?? xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck Poppy.. hope the soy helps.. whats it supposed to do..hear ppl talking about it but never really understood what it supposed to do..


----------



## poppy666

Soy works in the same way as Clomid, here's a few links to the threads, but all you need to do is read first page to understand what it does... It worked for me once im praying it works again over next few months and gives me a sticky :happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html


https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html


----------



## pip7890

Evening all.

Back from my brother's house (he's a mechanic). Had to buy a new battery, but hopefully that should do the trick. I did buy AutoTrader and Which Car? magazines and have threatened my car that if it doesn't buck it's ideas up then it'll be cast aside! Let's hope that does the trick.

We don't celebrate Valentine's Day really either. We exchanged cards this morning and the OH made tea (home-made steak in ale casserole with mashed potato) as I was 50 miles away sorting out my car.

Having a quick catch up on here and then off to bed. Feeling very tired, emotional, sore boobs, constipated, bloated and a little queasy. Desperately trying not to SS, particularly given 2 :bfn:s today, but it's hard not to.

Roll on next week!

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

Evening ladies,

I am feeling so down tonight, I just feel like AF is gonna arrive any minute. It is making me feel really angry and snapping at hubby I feel bad :wacko:

I just want this so bad! (like us all I know) but just feeling down today! Sorry rant over xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

BellasMummy said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> I am feeling so down tonight, I just feel like AF is gonna arrive any minute. It is making me feel really angry and snapping at hubby I feel bad :wacko:
> 
> I just want this so bad! (like us all I know) but just feeling down today! Sorry rant over xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Oh dear. Here are some :hug: for you.

This TWW is awful isn't it? I see your ticker says one day left to testing. Have you done a test yet?

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Pip, thank you for the :hugs:

Yes I did a test this morn, BFN :wacko:

I am only 8DPO but have a short LP, I had a slight temp dip this morn which made me think AF was coming.

I just feel like I can't do anymore than I did this month.

Thanks for listening xx


----------



## poppy666

Bella huge hugs lovely :hug: got everything crossed that dip was IP and your temps shoot up tomorrow xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Thank you for the :hugs: Poppy xx


----------



## poppy666

pip7890 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Back from my brother's house (he's a mechanic). Had to buy a new battery, but hopefully that should do the trick. I did buy AutoTrader and Which Car? magazines and have threatened my car that if it doesn't buck it's ideas up then it'll be cast aside! Let's hope that does the trick.
> 
> We don't celebrate Valentine's Day really either. We exchanged cards this morning and the OH made tea (home-made steak in ale casserole with mashed potato) as I was 50 miles away sorting out my car.
> 
> Having a quick catch up on here and then off to bed. Feeling very tired, emotional, sore boobs, constipated, bloated and a little queasy. Desperately trying not to SS, particularly given 2 :bfn:s today, but it's hard not to.
> 
> Roll on next week!
> 
> Pip x

Think someone else is in need of a huge hug too :hugs::hugs: hope your ok Pip n those symptoms are the beginning of something amazing this cycle xx


----------



## pip7890

BellasMummy said:


> I just feel like I can't do anymore than I did this month.

I know how you feel. It's out of our hands now.



poppy666 said:


> Think someone else is in need of a huge hug too :hugs::hugs: hope your ok Pip n those symptoms are the beginning of something amazing this cycle xx

O

Thank you. I'm actually heading off to bed now. It's been quite a day and I'm worn out.

On the positive side, the stitches are out of my face, I've "discovered" the local bus service, my cervix "looks" healthy, my brother is fantastic, my car is working, my OH makes delicious casserole, my son is gorgeous and I have some great buddies on BnB.

Trying not to get my hopes up with SS, but I must admit I do feel really positive about it this month. Let's hope the :witch: isn't playing tricks with me. And if she does, well I've got loads of OP sticks and HPTs to play with 'cos they were delivered today!

If anyone out there is in touch with *Hayley* can you please check she is okay and PM me?

Night night all.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Night Pip sleep well xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Nite nite pip xx

Poppy, do temps in the day mean anything? Should they be low before AF?xx


----------



## poppy666

Well i take mine at 8am and on friday it dropped... by 12.30am into saturday my af arrived... another way i knew was friday night i piddled on an opk and it was positive ( opks can pick up lh surge and if taken just b4 af is due it will pick it up) strange but true x


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks Poppy, I was just wondering as I took my temp just before and it was quite high xx


----------



## poppy666

You mean this evening?


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies.
I see we're all trying and failing with good old SS. Heh. I keep telling myself it's far too early for me to be feeling anything (think my ticker is a day behind me) but it doesn't stop me hoping!
Dh is off for 24hours in the morning. He's having a health test which requires an overnight stay. It's going to be horrible sleeping alone tomorrow. 
Anyway, night all. x


----------



## Deethehippy

I can't wait until i ovulate! LOL I am still at end of a loooong 1st AF.


----------



## poppy666

Deethehippy im on my 4th day of af but think its settling down now, my heaviest was sunday fx it stops today x


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: sorry Bella hun.. I hate the 2ww as well xx


----------



## mami2karina

Good morning ladies! I'm getting excited. We go for our 2nd ultrasound in the morning and will hopefully be able to confirm whether both babies are growing or not. I'm half tempted to reschedule it for this afternoon but I'm giving babies another full 24 hours to keep growing! I pray we are able to see something this time around.


----------



## poppy666

Looking forward to hearing tomorrow sweetie and hopefully a piccy of them both awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, do twins run in your family? x


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks! I know! I want a pic too!!!! If she won't print me one I'll keep the phone hidden during the scan and ask if she'll leave it up on the screen so we can see it lol then snap a pic when she leaves the room. I HATE having them done at the hospital because they won't give you pics :cry: I want this to be REAL, have something other than a pee soaked stick to tell me there's a baby or babies in there. My mom's dad has fraternal twin brother and sister and her cousin has fraternal twins too. My mom m/c twins herself back in 1990.


----------



## poppy666

So different over in the US... we get a photo but have to pay for it, but worth the money... when i went for my 1st scan at 5wks 4days with my last LO i took my camera in n she allowed me to video the little blob with hb :haha: was nice of her really x

Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## mami2karina

Awe! I would TOTALLY pay for a pic if they would give it to us. But I guess we will see. It also depends on who your ultrasound tech is because I have one from the hospital from my 2nd baby that they gave me. So I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## angelcake71

mami2karina said:


> Good morning ladies! I'm getting excited. We go for our 2nd ultrasound in the morning and will hopefully be able to confirm whether both babies are growing or not. I'm half tempted to reschedule it for this afternoon but I'm giving babies another full 24 hours to keep growing! I pray we are able to see something this time around.

Aww thats lovely good luck hun xxxxxxx


----------



## pip7890

Good luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed you get some pics. You could tell her you need them in the interest of Anglo American relations!!!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Awww so exciting to see your little babies again! Let us know how it goes.

Well I think I'm 3dpo today - I'm sure my ticker is a day behind but can't be bothered to do a new one!

Why does the TWW go so slooooooooooooooooooowly??


----------



## emilyrose.x

Heyyyy :wave:
so just been having a look in Pregnancy Tests.. wtf is with people literally ripping their tests into pieces to find a faint line at like 5dpo? I know everyone wants to see that 2nd pink line but when its in pieces and its so early? Ohh i dunnoo.. (saying that you'l get a post from me this week saying.. "Look, if i demolish it then you can see a tiny pink line, im 3dpo, what you think?" haha!! Emmm , stop being bitchy!! *slaps wrist*

Puppycat- i know!! going ratee slowwwwwwwwww.. im on CD19 but duno when i ov'ed officially soo just guna test when my af due.. thats if it doesnt arrive lol!!
anyone testing within the next 2 weeks? xx


----------



## puppycat

emilyrose.x said:


> Heyyyy :wave:
> so just been having a look in Pregnancy Tests.. wtf is with people literally ripping their tests into pieces to find a faint line at like 5dpo? I know everyone wants to see that 2nd pink line but when its in pieces and its so early? Ohh i dunnoo.. (saying that you'l get a post from me this week saying.. "Look, if i demolish it then you can see a tiny pink line, im 3dpo, what you think?" haha!! Emmm , stop being bitchy!! *slaps wrist*
> 
> Puppycat- i know!! going ratee slowwwwwwwwww.. im on CD19 but duno when i ov'ed officially soo just guna test when my af due.. thats if it doesnt arrive lol!!
> anyone testing within the next 2 weeks? xx

:haha::haha::haha: you DO make me laugh Em! Might pop over there myself now!

Yes I intend to test next week some time. I should be due AF on the 26th so probably every day leading up to it I'll POAS and post the picture for your abuse heh


----------



## emilyrose.x

_ you DO make me laugh Em! Might pop over there myself now!

Yes I intend to test next week some time. I should be due AF on the 26th so probably every day leading up to it I'll POAS and post the picture for your abuse heh_

:rofl: :rofl: i wont abuse um.. i promise :blush: haha.. unless its in 5 pieces then il be having words missy ;) :rofl: just kiddin.. tbh it made me wanna test and get a chainsaw out to find the other line but though best not lol!!


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> Heyyyy :wave:
> so just been having a look in Pregnancy Tests.. wtf is with people literally ripping their tests into pieces to find a faint line at like 5dpo? I know everyone wants to see that 2nd pink line but when its in pieces and its so early? Ohh i dunnoo.. (saying that you'l get a post from me this week saying.. "Look, if i demolish it then you can see a tiny pink line, im 3dpo, what you think?" haha!! Emmm , stop being bitchy!! *slaps wrist*
> 
> Puppycat- i know!! going ratee slowwwwwwwwww.. im on CD19 but duno when i ov'ed officially soo just guna test when my af due.. thats if it doesnt arrive lol!!
> anyone testing within the next 2 weeks? xx

Emzzzzzzz that'll be me at 1dpo :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Nahh only thing im pissing on is opks from friday :haha:


----------



## mami2karina

LOL Pip I'll see if that works! If it's the same witch as before she wouldn't even let me see the dang screen while she did my scan! What freaking BS! I've never had that happen before. UGH I pray to God I get someone better than her. She couldn't tell me anything Just griped because my doctor scheduled me so early. Oh well. Good luck testing ladies!!!!!


----------



## emilyrose.x

lmao!! :rofl: 
yes that is something i would do, and yes i am tempted to right now, but i wouldnt make a thread and say its my bfp lmao!! Oooh pops your bfp is just arround the corner, my titty senses are tingling :holly: OMG forgot to tell you - one of my boob has shrank :huh: :growlmad: last week i was doing my makeup after shower and one of my boobs is a tiny bit smaller :O WTF??? cant notice unless you really try but good god i was gutted!!! OH got a thing about playing with them and sucking it, and its ALWAYS that one.. thing he sucked my tit to bits :huh: :( lmao.. b*stard!! hahaha!! Hoping when im pregnant it will grow back.. GROW BIATCH GROW!!!! xx


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies not been on much as Im knackered, just popping in to see your all ok and let you know Im still stalking away xxx :dust: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Understandable Gash but make sure you get plenty of rest, harder when you got Caleb too, know what its like when mine were younger x


----------



## BellasMummy

Em you crack me up!! But that was totally me this morning! I have been testing everday coz I am a POAS addict! So today I am 9DPO and did a cheapo first thing and thought I saw a line which turns out wasn't there at all! So I got excited and used the only Digital I had which I was supposed to save until I got a proper BFP but ofcourse it was a BFN!! So I ripped it apart to find a faint line which I late found out is normally there anyway! GRRRRRR.
So I totally wasted my test and I am so depressed!!!!!!!!!!

Also had a temp dip this morn :wacko:

Now will have to wait until the morning AGAIN!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

lol I use IC's so can't really strip them back any further Em!!

I will wait until I'm 6 months pg then ask you if it's BFP....


----------



## poppy666

puppycat :haha::haha:

If i get a BFP this time im not telling anyone till im 20wks 'ive decided' x


----------



## BellasMummy

Me too Poppy!


----------



## puppycat

20weeks? HAHA! They might not need to be told then!

Think I'm going to wait until I'm 12 weeks, or had my first scan, before telling anyone. Hate having people ask me what happened with my m/c - :(


----------



## BellasMummy

I didn't tell anyone the last time it was as if something was telling not too. I nearly told people but then stopped myself. Strange x


----------



## pip7890

puppycat said:


> Well I think I'm 3dpo today - I'm sure my ticker is a day behind but can't be bothered to do a new one!

Mine from Countdown to Pregnancy is a day behind too *Puppycat*. I wondered whether it was something to do with it being an American site.



emilyrose.x said:


> Heyyyy :wave:
> so just been having a look in Pregnancy Tests.. wtf is with people literally ripping their tests into pieces to find a faint line at like 5dpo? I know everyone wants to see that 2nd pink line but when its in pieces and its so early? Ohh i dunnoo.. (saying that you'l get a post from me this week saying.. "Look, if i demolish it then you can see a tiny pink line, im 3dpo, what you think?" haha!! Emmm , stop being bitchy!! *slaps wrist*

Oh *Em* I've missed you!



gash02 said:


> hey ladies not been on much as Im knackered, just popping in to see your all ok and let you know Im still stalking away xxx :dust: xxx

Hello *gash*. Keep on stalking. Hopefully we'll be joining you in first trimester soon.



poppy666 said:


> If i get a BFP this time im not telling anyone till im 20wks 'ive decided' x

I'd like to see you keep quiet for 20 weeks *Poppy*!!

Pip - the POAS addict! :nope:


----------



## puppycat

I didn't really have a choice last time. I found out the beginning of December which was a few days after my AF - strange right?!

Then when I had REALLY BAD tummy pains the Dr sent to me to the hospital thinking it was ectopic. We had to sort babysitters and were there for 8.5hrs so not something you can shrug off!

Then I had to go back every week for bloods and check ups until the inevitable. 

Not easy to hide!


----------



## poppy666

Pip ok maybe 13/14wks :haha: I told everyone last time and it killed me telling everyone id MC'd, i just couldnt go through that again so will wait till im much further on.


----------



## caleblake

I havnt told anyone yet and dont plan on doing it for as late as I can get away with it, at least 12 weeks but would prefer 20 weeks, actually I would quite like to just send everyone a photo after pip arrives doind the pregnancy and birth announcement in one.........................Im not kidding if I can get away with it I will xxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha::haha::haha: We'll all anounce our births on facebook then they all know lol

Same Gash if i can get away without telling everyone too soon i will, im a private person n dont go out much so think id get away with it for quite a bit x


----------



## puppycat

I've decided if I have a boy he's going to have to be traded in - can't find any boys names I like. lol

Troubles me greatly!!


----------



## poppy666

Well dont trade in to me ive already got 4 boys lol didnt struggle really naming mine :shrug:


----------



## Superstoked

emilyrose.x said:


> lmao!! :rofl:
> yes that is something i would do, and yes i am tempted to right now, but i wouldnt make a thread and say its my bfp lmao!! Oooh pops your bfp is just arround the corner, my titty senses are tingling :holly: OMG forgot to tell you - one of my boob has shrank :huh: :growlmad: last week i was doing my makeup after shower and one of my boobs is a tiny bit smaller :O WTF??? cant notice unless you really try but good god i was gutted!!! OH got a thing about playing with them and sucking it, and its ALWAYS that one.. thing he sucked my tit to bits :huh: :( lmao.. b*stard!! hahaha!! Hoping when im pregnant it will grow back.. GROW BIATCH GROW!!!! xx

You crack me up! I have tears in my eyes and and laughing so loud the whole street heard me! You're awesome! LOL


----------



## pip7890

Morning all

Don't tell Em but despite only being 8DPO I tested this morning with an IC and got, as expected, a :bfn:!! I'm definitely becoming a POAS addict!!!

I'm actually feeling quite down this morning. I'm so tired and emotional despite going to bed earlier. I just want to crawl under a duvet and sleep. I've got a snotty nose but it hasn't developed into anything else (yet!). I'm still taking vitamin c and zinc along with my Folic acid so hopefully that helps. 

I don't know how I will cope if I don't get a :bfp: soon. When the OH and I talked about trying for a baby we were 'if it happens, it happens'. Now it had better bloody happen!!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

And I'm sick of feeling sicky. I'm not hungry and I'm not tired so I wish it would bugger off!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

And I'm sick of feeling sicky. I'm not hungry and I'm not tired so I wish it would bugger off!

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

Good morning ladies!!

Well after pulling apart tests yesterday I got up this morning excited to test and totally forgot to POAS!! Can't believe it I am soooooooo annoyed with myself!!!! After I had been to the loo I just couldn't believe I forgot!!

Pip - :hugs: I know how you feel!

xx


----------



## pip7890

Are you now officially late BellasMummy?

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi pip, my cycle before the MC used to be between 28-32 days but since MC has been 29. So I will give it a couple of days till I am 'late'. I can't believe I missed a POAS opportunity this morn!

How are you feeling? Any symptoms?

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Bella i found SMU better for me than FMU :thumbup: plus if you did implant yesterday you wont have enough hcg in your system for few days :hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

Ok thanks Poppy, I only have one test left but should receive some more today. My temp went up this morn but we'll see xx


----------



## poppy666

Thats what i mean if its IP it will show by 11/12dpo :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

What's SMU?

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Hi BellasMummy. Yes, lots of symptoms but they can all be explained away as pre-menstrual too. I'm only 8DPO so if sperm and egg have got together they won't have settled in yet. If hoping made you pregnant I'd have thousands of kids by now!!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

SMU - I'm guessing SECOND morning urine?

Poppy could I hear your boys names? I am REALLY stuck!!!


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Puppycat. I won't worry so much about trying to keep a full bladder through the night!!

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies,

I still can't quite believe what I am about to write! But........

I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

BellasMummy said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I still can't quite believe what I am about to write! But........
> 
> I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Congratulations!!! I'm so pleased for you!

Did you test with SMU? How many days post ov are you again. (posting from a phone so hard to go back to look)

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks Pip!

Yes I used SMU this morn then just did again to confirm, I am trying to upload photo but not having much luck!!
I am 10DPO
I had a BFN yesterday xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

BellasMummy said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I still can't quite believe what I am about to write! But........
> 
> I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I knewwwwwwwwwwww it wooohooooooooooooo :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: congratz Bella :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

BellasMummy said:


> Thanks Pip!
> 
> Yes I used SMU this morn then just did again to confirm, I am trying to upload photo but not having much luck!!
> I am 10DPO
> I had a BFN yesterday xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Bella didnt you have a dip in temp on 6dpo? or was that someone else :wacko:


----------



## pip7890

I want to run around the office shouting my friend is pregnant but I guess I'd better get back to work! Inside I'm sprinting in the Olympics for you!!!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

BellasMummy said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I still can't quite believe what I am about to write! But........
> 
> I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! :baby:


----------



## joey300187

yay congrats hunni xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks ladies!! I am soooo happy and hope you are all right behind me!! xx

Poppy - I didn't have a dip till 8DPO which only went back up today! Strange!

I will try upload pic xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

Hi Joey. How are you doing?

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

BellasMummy said:


> Thanks ladies!! I am soooo happy and hope you are all right behind me!! xx
> 
> Poppy - I didn't have a dip till 8DPO which only went back up today! Strange!
> 
> I will try upload pic xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Right behind you sweetie.... well in another 2wks :haha: fantastic news tho :happydance:


----------



## BellasMummy

Here they are xx
 



Attached Files:







P1000395.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## poppy666

OMG Bella they look amazing and sooooooooooo strong a line.... im sooooo jealous now lmao but made up for you xxx


----------



## puppycat

Bella they're so OBVIOUSLY BFP!! Well done you!

Hope we follow in your footsteps - shall I test today so Em has something to talk about? lol


----------



## joey300187

pip7890 said:


> Hi Joey. How are you doing?
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Pip x

Not too bad ta hunni. just seeing how things go we've decided to ntnp for a bit but tbh had never took more than 2 months to concieve so we'll see. deffo gonna try asprin tho so hopefully that is the answer for us. hows u hun? xxx


----------



## pip7890

I'm like you Joey. All three pregnancies have happened pretty quickly without temping or charting. I've had one AF since the miscarriage and I'm due on again early next week. The first month we NTNP but this month we were actively TTC. If I don't get a :bfp: this month I'm going to start temping just in case I'm not ovulating (I'm 40 now so worried about being past it!). 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Ooooo Pip dont be saying the 'Past it' im 41 in 3wks :dohh: be getting me all nervous :haha:


----------



## mami2karina

Congrats Bella! They look great!!! Good luck to all of you testing!

We're leaving in an hour for our confirmation scan to see if both babies are growing. I am excited! But nervous, I am crampy but it's not uterine cramps, I can't freaking poo! I had the same problem when I was pregnant with my youngest. UGH. I just wanna go poo and feel better and stop freaking out. I hope they give us a pic today! If not I WILL find a way to get one lol.


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie xxxx


----------



## pip7890

I hate being bunged up Mami. I had terrible constipation with my son. I think the iron in my pregnancy multivitamins made it worse so I'm only taking Folic acid,vitamin c and zinc at the moment. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

I didn't have any problems with that through pregnancy, luckily.

My pregnancy issue is SPD - how exciting.

Have eaten LOADS today, I did the same before I got my BFP with Laura, it's too early though and surely wouldn't have implanted yet (one day in front of ticker).


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations Bella!! 

We started the sperm meets egg plan yesterday! I'm just really hoping I ovulate this month - itl be the 1st time since m/c!

Good luck to all those about to test!


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> lol I use IC's so can't really strip them back any further Em!!
> 
> I will wait until I'm 6 months pg then ask you if it's BFP....

there are ways!! ;) 
:thumbup: 



pip7890 said:


> Oh *Em* I've missed you!

missed you too bbs ;) x



pip7890 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Don't tell Em but despite only being 8DPO I tested this morning with an IC and got, as expected, a :bfn:!! I'm definitely becoming a POAS addict!!!

Ha!! 8dpo is different to feckin 3dpo tho so il let you off Pip ;) haha! i wanted to test today but tests at home.. at work i worked out my cycles and they arent 30days but.. 33 :O :growlmad: damn itt!! :dohh:



BellasMummy said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I still can't quite believe what I am about to write! But........
> 
> I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

:happydance: :wohoo: BELLA!!!!!!!!!!!! EEEEEEK!! GET INNNN :happydance: so fricking happy for you sweet :happydance: Bellas preggerzz!!!! :D :D Lines are WELL dark too hun, sticky beany fo sho!!! ;) :coolio: xxxxxx :wohoo:

xx


----------



## puppycat

I've heard of people using IC's twice - lol
Oh and cutting the strips in half length ways to get more use out of them AND taking the dye strip and making it smaller to last longer.

Jeez....


----------



## emilyrose.x

LMAO seriously? would be less hassle and easier to buy a pack of 30 tests of internet for a few quid :haha:


----------



## puppycat

I know! They're so cheap!


----------



## Superstoked

Bella, congrats! SO exciting! :) 

FX for all you tww ladies :)

AFM, the witch has left the building! So excited to give it another go!


----------



## emilyrose.x

lots of baby dust to you superstoked babes :dust: xxx


----------



## joey300187

pip7890 said:


> I'm like you Joey. All three pregnancies have happened pretty quickly without temping or charting. I've had one AF since the miscarriage and I'm due on again early next week. The first month we NTNP but this month we were actively TTC. If I don't get a :bfp: this month I'm going to start temping just in case I'm not ovulating (I'm 40 now so worried about being past it!).
> 
> Pip x

bless ya hun. well hopefully there will be no need to temp if u get ur BFP next week ;) will keep my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Superstoked said:


> Bella, congrats! SO exciting! :)
> 
> FX for all you tww ladies :)
> 
> AFM, the witch has left the building! So excited to give it another go!

The witch has left my building today and ive boarded it up :haha:


----------



## Superstoked

poppy666 said:


> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> Bella, congrats! SO exciting! :)
> 
> FX for all you tww ladies :)
> 
> AFM, the witch has left the building! So excited to give it another go!
> 
> The witch has left my building today and ive boarded it up :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Lets do it poppy! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Lol, I like that one Poppy!


----------



## mami2karina

Hey ladies! We're back from our scan, lunch and trip to Walmart. We have 1 baby with a heartbeat of 108bpm! She said the other sac was probably just a pocket of fluid or blood. She found our little one right away and we got to hear the heartbeat. It sound like a choo choo train! I almost cried. I was so happy. And honestly, I am relieved. I was so worried if I had twins that I would have then really prematurely and lose them. We are on :cloud9: right now! Here's our LO! I measured 5w6d today with a tentative due date of 10/13/11. She said that may change after they do a scan at 7 or 8 weeks because the baby is so small now and hard to measure.
 



Attached Files:







bebe4 001.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BellasMummy

Mami - That is excellent news! xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mami2karina

Sorry I had to update it because the picture did attach. But there is our little one!!!! :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Oh Mami how exciting for you xx

So glad you have a healthy little beanie xxx


----------



## mami2karina

Thank you! I am too! I can't wait to find out the sex! 10 more weeks for me! I get to find out at 16 because they have to check my cervical length at the time. I can't wait!!! I really hope it's a girl, I have one daughter who will be 7 next month and then my two little boys. I'd love to have another girl before I get my tubes tied!


----------



## poppy666

mami2karina said:


> Hey ladies! We're back from our scan, lunch and trip to Walmart. We have 1 baby with a heartbeat of 108bpm! She said the other sac was probably just a pocket of fluid or blood. She found our little one right away and we got to hear the heartbeat. It sound like a choo choo train! I almost cried. I was so happy. And honestly, I am relieved. I was so worried if I had twins that I would have then really prematurely and lose them. We are on :cloud9: right now! Here's our LO! I measured 5w6d today with a tentative due date of 10/13/11. She said that may change after they do a scan at 7 or 8 weeks because the baby is so small now and hard to measure.

Awww so amazing im so happy for you sweetie :hugs: xx


----------



## poppy666

mami2karina said:


> Thank you! I am too! I can't wait to find out the sex! 10 more weeks for me! I get to find out at 16 because they have to check my cervical length at the time. I can't wait!!! I really hope it's a girl, I have one daughter who will be 7 next month and then my two little boys. I'd love to have another girl before I get my tubes tied!

Thats my wish too when i get pregnant again 'if im blessed' i already have 4 boys youngest is 1yr next month eldest just turned 20yrs :haha:


----------



## mami2karina

Wow poppy 4 boys! I think I'd pull my hair out lol!!!! And you WILL be blessed!!!! None of that "if" business!!!! You have to think positive.


----------



## poppy666

lol i did pull my hair out in those days... they 18,19,20 and 11mths :dohh: but would love a little girl x


----------



## pip7890

*Mami* that's a great pic and fabulous news. It's definitely a good news day in this thread today!

*Poppy* I know they say you should be glad whatever you get, but I'd love a girl next time (and then maybe another boy after that!).

AFM I felt really heavy in my lower abdomen when I was cooking dinner. I'm so confused at the moment. One minute I'm convinced I'm pregnant and the next I'm convinced I'm not. Definitely don't like the TWW! 

Since I got my ICs off Amazon I've been POAS (just to keep *Em* happy of course!). Naturally they've all been negative. I reckon I'm 8DPO (ticker is out by a day) so am I wasting my time POAS? When should I properly start testing?

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Pip id be able to tell you if you was charting cos generally if you get a dip it may be implantation, then you can poas 2-3 days after that xx just keep poas :haha:

Yep id be happy n blessed with any sex but seen as this my last id love someone to be nice to me and give me a girl 'sigh' x


----------



## puppycat

Pip just keep POAS! Lol, you'll only cave and do one anyway so why stop? lol.

What's AFM?


----------



## poppy666

AFM= As For Me x


----------



## BellasMummy

Pip, I was like you POAS everyday from day 5 lol!

Yesterday there was nothing and then you saw my pic from today! It shows how much it can change in a day! I don't think I have had a BFP this early before, I think usually 14-16 days is normal so don't give up hope xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Pip id be able to tell you if you was charting cos generally if you get a dip it may be implantation, then you can poas 2-3 days after that xx just keep poas :haha:
> 
> Yep id be happy n blessed with any sex but seen as this my last id love someone to be nice to me and give me a girl 'sigh' x

If AF comes next week then I'm going to pick up a BBT and start temping. I've already registered with FF and worked through most of the tutorials on there. I've got the FF app on my phone, along with the Period Tracker app, and use those thoughout the month to record CM and other symptoms. My problem is I don't know what is "normal" as I've only had one "normal" period in the last 15 years. I've either been pregnant or using an IUS.

I'm hoping that I can have another two if that's not too greedy. One of each would be great but at the moment I'd be happy with just one healthy baby.



BellasMummy said:


> Pip, I was like you POAS everyday from day 5 lol!
> 
> Yesterday there was nothing and then you saw my pic from today! It shows how much it can change in a day! I don't think I have had a BFP this early before, I think usually 14-16 days is normal so don't give up hope xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

You've just given me licence to go POAS mad and now I know that SMU (thanks Poppy) is best to test with I don't need to remember to take the cup and the hpt with me on my first visit of the day. With my first and second pregnancies I got a :bfp: the day my period was due, but with the third pregnancy I was convinced I wasn't pregnant as I was still getting :bfn:s at what turned out to be almost 5 weeks. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

BTW, loving your new siggy *BellasMummy*!!!!

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks Pip!

You will have one soon! All of you!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

Morning

Well I woke this morning with wee on my mind! To test or not to test? I've been drinking chamomile and honey before bed over the last few days as I usually have very disrupted sleep. I usually have to go pee a couple of times a night. Anyway the last two nights I've slept through from 10.30ish to 6.00 when the alarm goes off. So, when I woke this morning I was desperate to go. Only thing was I couldn't decide whether to POAS or not. I managed to hold it in for 20 mins and went without POAS. The POAS withdrawal symptoms started immediately so 10 mins later I gave in and got a :bfn:!!!

Is there a support group for POAS addicts?!!!!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Ha ha. Pip I know exactly what you mean about the withdrawal from POAS. 
I went to the loo last night and stopped mid flow thinking 'shall I POAS' but common sense prevailed. I know it's WAY too early yet I want to POAS!


----------



## Deethehippy

Why is ovulation taking so long? lol I miss POAS too! :0)


----------



## poppy666

Pip that was so funny........... poas addicts :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pip7890

Okay. I'm trying not to panic but just wiped and my cm had a trace of dark blood in it. I thought I'd spotted some pink on my liner earlier in the day but couldn't be sure. I've had a headache all morning and now that's gone and my lower abdomen feels warm. I'm only 9DPO (CD25). What do you think? Is it AF on her way or could it be.....!!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Could well be what you think it may be :winkwink: fx :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

I'm very, very scared. So want to be pregnant but scared about losing again. 

Must remember to breathe!!!

Fingers crossed it's ib. 

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck pip.. hope its ib for you... Im also 9dpo.. longer cycle this time around.. when do you think you will test again? I would love to hold out longer but Im sure I will test in the morning... tested this morning.. i know iknow too early lol.. couldnt resist though.. think i can see the faintest of the faint line but could be my line eye lol.. heres hoping we all get our BFPs...

one FRER left.. on no what will i do now...


----------



## poppy666

faint line? piccy piccy :haha:


----------



## pip7890

I did an IC this morning but it was negative - which I expected since I'd only been 10 mins beforehand!

Assuming af doesn't come overnight I'll test again in the morning - unless Dr Poppy tells me I'm likely to get a result on an IC tonight!!!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. yeah im testing again in the moring too..been using FMU but might not tom.. try SMU and see if it gets any darker.. 

Would love to share a piccy, but i dont think my camera would even pick it up.. thats how faint it is.... hopefully tomorrow i will have a line we can all see.. ugh.. the tww..

Pip any "symptoms"..


----------



## pip7890

Hi lilrojo

Symptoms galore but all of which could be put down to a forthcoming visit fro
AF! On off nausea; very sore boobies; dragging sensation down below the night before last; sleeping like a log; enhanced sense of smell; bunged up; and overheating!

Tmi alert! Was just sick and swallowed it back. Yuck!!

Trying to convince myself it's the start of AF so that I don't get too disappointed. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

pip7890 said:


> I did an IC this morning but it was negative - which I expected since I'd only been 10 mins beforehand!
> 
> Assuming af doesn't come overnight I'll test again in the morning - unless Dr Poppy tells me I'm likely to get a result on an IC tonight!!!
> 
> Pip x

Oooooooooooo yes Pip hold your bladder i always got better lines late afternoon :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pip7890

I don't know if I can manage an hour on the commuter train with a full bladder but I'll try just for you!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Good girl :haha: Just dont think about your bladder you'll be fine x


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. maybe I will have to try Dr. Poppy's advice tomorrow.. no FMU.. but instead a full bladder in the afternoon.. will be 10dpo.. I have had some of the same "symptoms", here's hoping it leads to our BFPs!!! The worst so far for me has been headaches, been getting one almost everyday... ugh..


----------



## poppy666

When i got my last BFP i tested at 9dpo with FMU and totally BFN, test in afternoon and i got my faint line :wacko:

Good luck tomorrow wooohoooo 2 testers already xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Yoo yooo :coolio:
loving hearing about sypmtons from you all!! hoping to see some pics in next few days with faint lines :happydance:

AFM - CD21.. been having terrible headaches for last 4 days :wacko: never get them so duno whats crack there, bloated, back ache and always tired.. think af on way because iv had a spot come up on my chin which i always get before af ha!! but not due for another 11 days.. DONT WANA WAIT THAT LONG! :growlmad: 
xxx

EDIT: Oh and too top it off iv got cold like symptons and abit of thrush :( Damn i wish this month would end already!!


----------



## pip7890

Oops Poppy I'm really sorry but I forgot to keep it in and I had to go wee!

I'm having very light cramps at the moment. Not AF level, but enough to be aware of them. I've not had any more blood so I'm still taking it all as a good sign.

I'm still at work so won't get home until after 8pm. If I get chance I will test then but I'll be surprised if anything shows up tonight. If not, I'll be testing in the morning anyway and will stick another HPT in my bag to test at work mid-morning.

My problem is I can't go more than an hour or two without needing to go to the loo. All thanks to my DS taking a rest on the way out so I needed a catheter putting in to clear the way!

If I do get a :bfp: can anyone tell me where I can go so they can put me to sleep for another 8 months? I don't think I can cope with the anxiety of a pregnancy. I don't mind labour, but I'd be much happier if they'd just give me the damn baby now without all the bit in between!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Ha ha, Pip if I hear of anywhere I'll let you know!

I'm visiting the loo a lot too but I keep telling myself it's far too early for all that.

I am so tired now, early night I think. Laura has an eye appt in the morning so need to be up early :(


----------



## poppy666

Pip if you find that place you can sleep for the next 8mths send me an invitation please :haha:

Naughty Pip for going tut tut lol, yeah i cant hold it either, i had a bladder operation years ago for a prolapse and was told if i had anymore kids id have to have a section, but my consultant who dealt with me with youngest LO said id be fine with normal labour, but now i think its buggered my bladder again :growlmad:


----------



## pip7890

Good luck with the appointment Puppycat.

I'm logging off now because I need to start packing up if I'm to catch my 7pm train home.

I'll try and get on later if I can.

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies!

Hope you are all ok!

Puppycat - Good luck with appt xx

Pip - I really hope it is what you think it was this morning!! FX'd xx

Lil - I want to see pics!! Good luck for tom too, I had nothing on 9dpo but then a line on 10dpo! xx

Em - Hope the month goes quick for you! xx

Poppy - Not long till you can try again! xx

AFM I am feeling quite anxious, I haven't had any symptoms really but the last few days I have been itching like crazy all over my body!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

Well I tested with fmu just now and it was :bfn: still hoping that yesterday was ib. I had a dragging sensation in my uterus on Wed night so assuming that was start of implantation, followed by blood coming yesterday then hopefully I might get a :bfp: tomorrow (if :witch: doesn't get me first). 

MOT for car today. Fingers crossed for that too!!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Pip they say you can implant up until 12dpo so don't give up yet! 
Only 6dpo today so no point testing yet. Sigh.


----------



## poppy666

Still early my lovely, everything crossed for you :dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. tested this morning as well and still no darker.. ugh.. maybe im just imagining it... so annoying.. im also 10dpo..


----------



## poppy666

Post a piccy sweetie xx


----------



## puppycat

Yes post a pic x


----------



## pip7890

Bloody car failed MOT.

Worst day at work.

Feeling tugging sensation in uterus but no cramps or bleeding. 

Absolutely fed up. 

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

will post a pic.. monday-as I think I will wait till then to test again will be 13dpo... sorry already threw it in the bin.. ugh why dont I think of that right away... I just take them look at it, think I see something, then get annoyed cuz feel its all in my head.. 

gonna try to wait until at least sunday to take another one but really hoping i can wait till monday.. hoping the witch doesnt show up before then.. this cycle has been more irregular.. normally 30 days and already have passed that mark..

I feel ya pip.. im ready for this day to be over.. no bleeding or cramping here.. just dull aches... ugh cant we just get a proper positve already..


----------



## joey300187

urgggghhh im so mad!! my "best friend" and bridesmaid at my wedding has just announced on fb she is 13 weeks pregnant! im so mad that she didnt tell me even if it had been a text at least it would have been her tellin me not me stumbling across it on facebook! urggghhhh some people! 

sorry rant over
hope all you ladies are well? xxx


----------



## lilrojo

joey300187 said:


> urgggghhh im so mad!! my "best friend" and bridesmaid at my wedding has just announced on fb she is 13 weeks pregnant! im so mad that she didnt tell me even if it had been a text at least it would have been her tellin me not me stumbling across it on facebook! urggghhhh some people!
> 
> sorry rant over
> hope all you ladies are well? xxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

:hug: Joey. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

I don't know what's going on with my body at the moment but in the last 12 hours I've gone from competent woman to broken wreck. I can't concentrate or string a sentence together, I've lost my spatial awareness, my body aches and I've got a headache.

I'm fantasising about POAS all of the time and seeing that second line come up. Then I start to panic that I've misread my ovulation symptoms and got my dates wrong; or that I'm imagining my current symptoms. Then I think what if I am pregnant? When (not if) will I lose it? Then what if I don't lose it, how will it feel about having an old mother and will it's friends mock it in the playground when it's 15 and then I get all upset about that.

FFS AF isn't even due yet. Did anyone find out where I can be put in a coma for 9 months?

Arrrrgghhhh.

And to top it all - despite the car failing its MOT and a terrible day a work - I only go and almost run over a black cat that was crossing my path. FFS!

I'd have a whisky if it wasn't for the fact that I might be preggers. 

Arrrrggghhh again.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Now running over the black cat would of been a nightmare, awww Pip hope your ok sweetie :hugs::hugs:

I was lying in bed last night thinking of OPKs and threating if i miss the egg this month :dohh: Also panic that im not going to get pregnant & if i do im scared to death its going to happen again and ask myself if it did will i even bother TTC again.. grrrrrrrrrr i hate the thoughts going through my head, wish it was all a nightmare and id wake up to being still 18wks pregnant :cry:


----------



## puppycat

Awww ladies :hugs:

This is going to sound odd but I'm kind of glad I'm not the only one having these thoughts, I was starting to think I was the only crazy bee in here! lol.

I cannot think about anything other than POAS (well, and food but that's a whole new thread!) every time I go to the loo (and that's a lot trust me!) I think 'shall I...'

ARGH indeed


----------



## pip7890

Miscarriage leaves a horrible legacy. I've never enjoyed a pregnancy you know. I was so concerned about losing my second pregnancy I never enjoyed carrying my DS. I was so glad when it was over. I really tried to have a positive mindset with my third pregnancy and thought I was out of the woods so it blew me away when I lost the baby.

Personally I'm trying not to think 'well today I would have been xx weeks' because for me it doesn't help. It makes the loss even more acute and unfair and brings back all the anger. I will acknowledge the baby's due date and date of passing, as I do for my first.

It still hurts me to see people I know who are pregnant. Not because I don't want them to be, but because I want so much to be part of that exclusive club. I want to be special too. It's much easier with people I don't know. That pregnant stranger on the street doesn't affect me. I'll never have to see her or her baby again so I won't acknowledge what I see.

Like *puppycat* says it's good to know that I'm not alone in my thoughts.

Wishing lots of :dust: for us. We deserve it.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Pip i do try not to think 'i would of been that many weeks' but i find it hard b/c my sisters pregnant and i watch her progress and growth and even tho i know i shouldnt do it i cant help it. argggh annoyed at myself for doing it x


----------



## pip7890

That must be so difficult *poppy*. I can't even begin to imagine what that must be like. :hug:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

I suppose I was lucky in a way because they had no way of knowing how far I was, I was a complete mystery. Because I had problems as soon as I got my BFP I didn't attempt to work out my due date etc, that has been helpful because I won't have a specific date in mind to worry over.

I had a late period before I got my BFP with my daughter, I will never know if I was pg then as I was too afraid to test but I know when my AF did arrive it was heavy and painful. Think it clarified it for me pretty much. I would have been due on my sister's 21st birthday then, it's hard to carry on as normal when these things are in your mind.

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Back at you Pip :hug: think im just having one of those weeks


----------



## lilrojo

Poppy like you my sis is also pregnant.. she said they started trying right before my loss.. which makes it very hard.. and to top it off my last test had to be an evap.. because I went to the bathroom and (tmi) had some mucousy brown and pink blood when i wiped.. so if its ib then a few days to a pos.. or else its the dreaded af coming.. will keep my eye on it and let you all know.. 

trying to keep up hope but its not easy anymore.. wondering when TTC became so hard..


----------



## puppycat

Makes me laugh to think how scared we were after a sex education lessons. We thought we'd get pregnant just looking at a man!!


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> Poppy like you my sis is also pregnant.. she said they started trying right before my loss.. which makes it very hard.. and to top it off my last test had to be an evap.. because I went to the bathroom and (tmi) had some mucousy brown and pink blood when i wiped.. so if its ib then a few days to a pos.. or else its the dreaded af coming.. will keep my eye on it and let you all know..
> 
> trying to keep up hope but its not easy anymore.. wondering when TTC became so hard..

I hear you... what makes it even worse i was 6wks pregnant at the time and i bought her some OPKs cos she never used them, she text me everyday asking if it was positive and when to DTD, which i told her the exact time to, then Bingo she got caught and told me the week after i had my ERPC.. I do try keep my distance as much as i can till i know i can handle it a bit better than im doing atm. (((( Big Hugs af stays away sweetie))))


I be ok.


LOL Puppycat your sooooo right we did :haha:


----------



## emilyrose.x

hi everyone :wave:
soo tested this mornin cos my mum said i should lol! anyway, didnt look at it straight away..put my hair in a bobble and glanced down after about 40seconds and saw the faintest of faint lines EVER.. my mum saw it too but i said "must be a evap because i aint due for another 10 days" and thought nothing off it.. out of curiosity i took another on my dinner this afternoon.. and the exact same thing happened.. before when i have used these brands they have been as white as snow and found it strange that there was a very very very faint thin pink line in the testing area.. i think im going mad.. worst part is i gotta wait to see if anything comes u within the week.. not gettin my hopes up but just thought id let you all know so you have time to get me a white restraining jacket out :thumbup: ;) xxx


----------



## puppycat

emilyrose.x said:


> hi everyone :wave:
> soo tested this mornin cos my mum said i should lol! anyway, didnt look at it straight away..put my hair in a bobble and glanced down after about 40seconds and saw the faintest of faint lines EVER.. my mum saw it too but i said "must be a evap because i aint due for another 10 days" and thought nothing off it.. out of curiosity i took another on my dinner this afternoon.. and the exact same thing happened.. before when i have used these brands they have been as white as snow and found it strange that there was a very very very faint thin pink line in the testing area.. i think im going mad.. worst part is i gotta wait to see if anything comes u within the week.. not gettin my hopes up but just thought id let you all know so you have time to get me a white restraining jacket out :thumbup: ;) xxx

We want pictures!!!!!

So excited! :happydance:


----------



## emilyrose.x

just had a read through and just wanted to say sorry that some of you having a bad day!! massive hugs :hugs: :hugs:

puppycat - didnt think about taking a pic as was that faint lol!! next time i test il defo take a pict :D xx


----------



## poppy666

Emz 10 days does sound really early too.. what dpo are you?


----------



## puppycat

Awww you ladies are terrible at photographing your pee sticks! Lol.

I hope it's the start of your BFP Ems x


----------



## emilyrose.x

well member when i posted that pic of my ov stick? that was CD11 and took the other ov tests CD13 and they were neg?? so if i ov'ed CD12 and today is CD22 then im 10dpo? :wacko: but worked out at work my cycles are 33days not 30 :( im tryin not to take it too serious incase they both were evaps x


----------



## poppy666

Thats whats happening to me im ovulating earlier now since my mc for some reason, took an opk today and i think i will get a positive either tomorrow or sunday latest x


----------



## emilyrose.x

its strange in it?? :wacko: but if i am preggers then im guna be worried that i oved too early and it wont stick:( had alot of creamy cm earlier.. *tmi warning* i had black pants on at work today and when i went to toilet this afternoon they were covered in like white paste :shock: literally COVERED! hope you ov soon hun then look forward to your bfp that just round corner :happydance: xx


----------



## poppy666

Think its better to ov earlier than later?? not sure :wacko: lol 'white paste' :haha: ive got ewcm starting x fx for you lovely xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

lol! i hope so hehe!! honestly pops it was like someone had dropped a vanilla icecream in my pants :shock: ewww :rofl: ewcm is a very good sign hun.. get catchin that eggy :happydance: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Im on it literally as we speak :rofl: not really but will be in next hour :winkwink:


----------



## emilyrose.x

:rofl: lmao!!! good poppy!!! ;) i expect i bfp this month from you so dont let me down ;) haha xxxx


----------



## poppy666

You too or your grounded :haha: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## emilyrose.x

:rofl: pack ur bags sweety, were takin a trip to 1st tri soon :coolio: lmaoo i just had a lush pizza and cheesy garlic bread thing.. nom nom nom!! think they put sumat in it as im a tab hyper :happydance: xxx


----------



## poppy666

I'll be right behind you in a few weeks lmao just dont get us banned over there before we even get comfortable :haha:


----------



## emilyrose.x

lmao :blush: il be on my best behaviour :amartass: honest :smug: hehehe!! xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yer right :tease: right im off to get the goods :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: then again tomorrow night :dohh: nite lovely :hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

pmsl :rofl: hahaha!! okay babes.. have funnn ;) hehe!! go super sperm, go!! hope eggy and spermy meet up later ;) haha right im guna go to bed now..for abit of nucky and sleep zZzZzZz ;) nuh night hunny!! mwah* xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

So im out for another month.. my lp i think is too short for when im oing.. think i may call the dr and see what she says.. will talk more later..

so down..


----------



## pip7890

You're not out until the fat lady sings lilrojo. :hug:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed for you Em. Looking good. 

I'm 11DPO and another :bfn: with fmu. Not a sniff of pink. If it wasn't for the spotting on Thursday I'd think I was imagining it. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Did you mean BFP or BFN pip? I've got the excitement on pause until I receive confirmation!


----------



## puppycat

AFM i'm 7dpo today and may have POAS this morning... Heh. Far too early and yes it was BFN but it felt GOOD to POAS lol.
Today I have cramps and lower back pain.


----------



## pip7890

puppycat said:


> Did you mean BFP or BFN pip? I've got the excitement on pause until I receive confirmation!


Oops. Sorry Puppycat. I've changed it now. Wishful thinking. 

Thank goodness the sticks are so cheap. I think I'll have gone through a dozen by the time Monday comes. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Just wiped and some bright red blood with a little clot. Think I'm out now. 

Oh well. Best get a BBT ordered and starting temping for Dr Poppy!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Awww Pip. It's too early for AF isn't it? Hope it's nothing x


----------



## pip7890

Who knows Puppycat? I thought I was 11DPO (CD27) today in a 30 day cycle. 

I miscarried on 26/12, AF came 24/01, so I thought I'd be due around 22 or 23 this month. Based on EWCM and pains I thought I'd ovulated on CD16. I had what I hoped was IB at 9DPO (CD25) and have felt nauseous and had really sore boobs all week. 

Like Poppy has said it can take some time for cycles to settle. Maybe I've got it all wrong this month. I'm definitely going to start temping. Time's not on my side unfortunately. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Awww Pip, I got so upset reading your post. I don't know what to say :(

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

pip7890 said:


> Just wiped and some bright red blood with a little clot. Think I'm out now.
> 
> Oh well. Best get a BBT ordered and starting temping for Dr Poppy!
> 
> Pip x

:hugs::hugs: Best temping Pip, i totally agree time isnt on our side and charting gives you a better insight into how your body is working. x


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. 

*Puppycat* please don't be upset. :hug:

My life is already blessed because of the people I already have in it. Having a baby with my OH would be the cherry on top of the cake for us. A-wishin and a-hopin that things were different won't change what they are. I'm a very determined person and if it is meant to be then you can bet your bottom dollar that I'll make it happen!

*Poppy* - I've tried our local Boots and Lloyds and they don't do BBT. I'm looking on Amazon now. Which would you recommend: farenheit or celsius?

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Have you tried Ebay Pip? I get all mine on there - use the 'top sellers' though


----------



## pip7890

I've just had a mooch on Amazon for a BBT. Some of the reviews on there are not very good.

Whilst I was there I spotted the Clearblue Fertility Monitor down to £56.04 from £99.99. The refill sticks are down to £12.49 from £19.99 for 20. I'm thinking of ordering the monitor and a couple of packs of sticks. Does anyone have experience of this? I know I'll still need a BBT.

I just don't know what to do. I felt so confident I'd caught the eggy this month. AF still hasn't arrived in full force though. I'm spotting a little red and dark brown blood mixed. No cramps at all. Very unusual.

Anyway, I'm off out now as it's my SIL's birthday party tonight. Going to try not to think about it for a few hours.

Enjoy the rest of your Saturday.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey pip... hugs to you too.. well my af also isnt in full force yet.. but as you strangely.. i had bright red blood this morning.. so im def out..onto the next cycle..


----------



## poppy666

pip7890 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> *Puppycat* please don't be upset. :hug:
> 
> My life is already blessed because of the people I already have in it. Having a baby with my OH would be the cherry on top of the cake for us. A-wishin and a-hopin that things were different won't change what they are. I'm a very determined person and if it is meant to be then you can bet your bottom dollar that I'll make it happen!
> 
> *Poppy* - I've tried our local Boots and Lloyds and they don't do BBT. I'm looking on Amazon now. Which would you recommend: farenheit or celsius?
> 
> Pip x


Pip i got mine out of Tesco's at the pharmacies not on the isles. Its the Celsius one, but fertility friend gives you the option to enter temps in both x


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. 

I've ordered a CB fertility monitor, sticks and BBT off Amazon. I figure that getting a :bfp: is worth the cost for a couple of months just until I get my cycle in order. 

Af still hasn't arrived in force. Mixed bright red and brown blood. Just spotting. No cramps. Still sore boobs and nausea. I'm very confused but have resigned myself to the fact that this month I'm out. 

Off in to the party now. Sick of people asking how I am. Too many babies and toddlers around. Very hard. 

Love to all. 

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

lilrojo said:


> So im out for another month.. my lp i think is too short for when im oing.. think i may call the dr and see what she says.. will talk more later..
> 
> so down..

down be down hun :hugs: here if you need to chat xx



pip7890 said:


> Fingers crossed for you Em. Looking good.
> 
> I'm 11DPO and another :bfn: with fmu. Not a sniff of pink. If it wasn't for the spotting on Thursday I'd think I was imagining it.
> 
> Pip x

Thanks hun! hopin they wrnt both evaps.. will test monday probs and see what happens.. still early days tho hun? just wait a few days and re- test.. fingers crossed for you xx

Pip & lilrojo - your not out till you know for defo its your af.. hoping it not and it implantation bleeding and it a sticky beanie so its buried in deep :hugs: xxx


----------



## pip7890

Just back in. Still very confused. No cramps. Very watery mucus streaked with red and brown. Feels nothing like a period. Still nauseous. Still got sore boobs. If it's :witch: she should bloody well get on with it. 

Night all. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Keep testing Pip you never know :winkwink: night night xx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. still not full force af.. at times it feels like af and others i feel completely normal.. i never realized my cycle would be so messed up after a miscarriage.. so annoying.. I mean come on Im 24 years old.. i have started vitamin B6.. to help make my lp longer.. its been around 10 days now.. think i will still use opks.. and see what happens.. feeling confused though about this af.. so strange usually day 2 is heavier than whatever this is.. ugh will keep you all posted.. good luck to the rest of you..


----------



## pip7890

Snap lilrojo. I would have expected first AF post m/c to be odd but not second. It's more like the bleeds I used to get on the mirena. 

I'm off out for the day. Enjoy whatever you're up to. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

I know this is crazy, pip... I had my miscarriage back in November, so this is the 3rd af.. and still not normal at all...there is no flow.. just brown and some darker red now when i go to the bathroom.. waiting to tom morning i think, if no actual flow testing again.. 

hope your all well..


----------



## puppycat

Sorry you're both having a confusing time. I had my first AF after m/c on Jan 29th and it only lasted 3 days. Was very heavy though and then I spotted for about 5 days after. It's definitely not a normal AF the first time but like you said, you're on second and third AF's and I'm not due second AF until next Saturday so don't know what it'll be like (hoping it doesn't arrive at all though obviously!)

Well I have had a lovely day today. I went out for lunch with my best mate who is 18weeks pg, I've been groping bump and hearing stories about indigestion and heartburn all day so it makes me even more determined to get knocked up ASAP! lol

I have been so impatient and tested last night AND this morning AND again about 10 mins ago. lol. I have stared so hard at the HPT but I still can't see anything - of course it's so early but jeez I want to know NOW!! I have had a faint second line on the OPK's but I know that doesn't mean anything because you can get a line on those before AF is due anyway.

Enough about me, tell me about you!


----------



## pip7890

Evening lilrojo and puppycat.

I've decided to treat it as AF even though it doesn't feel like a normal period. I've had no cramps; I'm changing a regular tampon every 2 or 3 hours and it isn't even soaked through; and it's still very mucousy with both red and brown blood. My boobs have stopped hurting and are now really soft, but I still feel a little nauseous.

I'm focusing on the positive: (1) if this is AF then I'm on CD1 [not counting yesterday as it was just spotting] of a new cycle therefore it is a new opportunity to TTC; (2) my Clearblue Fertility Monitor should arrive on Tuesday or Wednesday so I can start using that; and (3) well, struggling to find a third positive so guess I'll just have to stick at 2!!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Glad you are keeping positive Pip. That monitor sounds intriguing, what does it do exactly?


----------



## pip7890

puppycat said:


> Glad you are keeping positive Pip. That monitor sounds intriguing, what does it do exactly?

Thanks *puppycat*. I have lived with depression most of my life and had a nervous breakdown 16 years ago. Every day I look for the positive because I never want to be that low again. I'll be honest, I'm finding it very hard to be positive at the moment. However, I'm determined that I will get a :bfp: and so losing my head over it all won't make it happen any quicker. I must say that the support I receive on BnB, particularly this thread makes such a positive difference.

As to the monitor, this is a link to the manufacturer's website: https://www.clearblue.com/uk/clearblue-fertility-monitor.php and the page on Amazon where I ordered it: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-81104584-Fertility-Monitor/dp/B0012PB8EO

Whilst it is expensive, if it helps me establish the key dates in my cycle sooner rather than later it has got to be worth it. I don't have the luxury of spending the next 6 months charting my cycles to see when I ovulate, cycle length and so on and then start TTC. I'm going to use it in conjunction with temping and monitoring my CM. I've read the Fertility Friend tutorials so feel much more knowledgeable about what's going on. 

Me, me, me!!!

Enjoy your POAS. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Im thinking its af too but there hasnt been any flow.. its so weird.. just brown and red.. usually heavier and it to me doesnt feel like af at all.. usually im having cramps and just feeling bleh.. just keeping an eye on it i guess.. might order my opks and stuff off the interent.. and test again if no flow starts.. wasnt due till tues for my af.. so we will see...


----------



## pip7890

I know. Weird. Still no cramps for me but I've had a constant light pain (like ov pain) on left hand side for about last hour. Haven't been sick and no temp - ectopic pregnancy had crossed my mind. 

Absolutely wrung out emotionally so heading off to bed now. 

Night night.

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

night pip.. feel better..


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

Pip how are you feeling today?

Still BFN here :(


----------



## pip7890

Hi Puppycat

I'm bleeding slightly heavier than yesterday but it's still not much (super tampon lightly soaked in 7 hours). No cramps despite there been some clots. Nausea gone and boobs heavy but soft. :bfn: last night and didn't bother to test this morning. Don't feel pregnant and don't feel like I'm on my period. Weird!

Got confirmation that my monitor will be delivered tomorrow. Going to save my fmu in the morning so I can test when I get home. 

How is everyone else?

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

pip7890 said:


> Hi Puppycat
> 
> I'm bleeding slightly heavier than yesterday but it's still not much (super tampon lightly soaked in 7 hours). No cramps despite there been some clots. Nausea gone and boobs heavy but soft. :bfn: last night and didn't bother to test this morning. Don't feel pregnant and don't feel like I'm on my period. Weird!
> 
> Got confirmation that my monitor will be delivered tomorrow. Going to save my fmu in the morning so I can test when I get home.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Pip x

Can you test tonight Pip just to be sure? Good luck but maybe it is just one of those slow to get going AF's?? My 1st AF after the MC was very weird and stop/starty. :flower:


----------



## puppycat

Very weird Pip, it's so frustrating not knowing one way or the other.


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies, my "normal" part of af finally kicked in.. heavier now.. finally.. hate being happy about my af but at least I know whats up.. CD4, yay hopefully this wont affect the length of my af.. usually 7 days, has never been more so we shall see... 

Started Vit B6 so make my lp longer, 200mg a day.. hopefully that will be the trick!

cant wait for af to be out the door.. may take a small break from bnb... i will still check in to see how you are all doing.. just want to get back to the fun of ttc.. sex for fun not just to make a baby.. less stress.. I wish you all the best and hope for some BFPs.. Hopefully we will have have Nov-Dec babies!


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Puppycat. 

My first AF after the m/c was "normal" Dee which is why I'm concurrent this strange one. My boobs have started hurting again as well now!!

Enjoy your break lilrojo. I'll miss you so do drop in every now and then to let us know how you are

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Pip, I will still be around prob just not a ton in a day.. which is what Im doing now, stay at home mom so plenty of time to sit on my computer on BnB all day, lol! My cycles after mc was normal too, which is why this one was strange to me, but seems to be back to normal now.. dont know what was up, the flow was delayed a bit.. but here now.. ordered some opks so start back with them once they arrive.. maybe post pics everynow and then.. get some opinions..

how is everyone doing.. Poppy-havent heard much from you must be busy catching that eggy!

Em-how are you doing.. 

Puppy-any symptoms?? when are you planning to test again?

CD4... oh well I guess.. o time will be here before I know it.. and hopefully my BFP will be right behind... hope your all well....


----------



## poppy666

Hi sweetie ive been quiet for a change :haha: looks like ive ovulated early again since mc CD10 will know in a few days from fertility friend. If a repeat of last month it will mean i ov on CD10 and have a LP of 16 days???:wacko: dont know why but wish i had my 28 days cycle back


----------



## puppycat

Hey lilrojo 

Well I don't really know when to test again, I will probably cave and test in the morning but I'm not sure now if it's my month. I feel bleurgh tonight, all bloated and crampy - have had to unbutton my trousers lol.


----------



## pip7890

lilrojo said:


> Thanks Pip, I will still be around prob just not a ton in a day.. which is what Im doing now, stay at home mom so plenty of time to sit on my computer on BnB all day, lol! My cycles after mc was normal too, which is why this one was strange to me, but seems to be back to normal now.. dont know what was up, the flow was delayed a bit.. but here now.. ordered some opks so start back with them once they arrive.. maybe post pics everynow and then.. get some opinions..

This has got to be the strangest period I've ever had in my life. It's started to taper off now. FF says to count CD1 as the first full day of flow which for me was yesterday so I think I'm on CD2 (although I'm not convinced because it could be CD5 if I count the one bleed on Thursday or CD3 if I count the strange discharge on Saturday!). I just did another hpt and it was, as expected, negative.

Happy POASing!!!



poppy666 said:


> Hi sweetie ive been quiet for a change :haha: looks like ive ovulated early again since mc CD10 will know in a few days from fertility friend. If a repeat of last month it will mean i ov on CD10 and have a LP of 16 days???:wacko: dont know why but wish i had my 28 days cycle back

Hi Poppy. Good to see you. My BBT thermometer arrives tomorrow so looking forward to temping from Wednesday. I may need to pick your brain so no going MIA!

Hello everyone else.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

I'll be around Pip no worries but im sure you'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies just checkin in on you all, wasnt sick today :yipee: and started to feel kinda human again so I hope I will be back to normal and checking up on you all again soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## pip7890

Hi Gash. Loving your baby names!

I'm off to bed folks. 

Night night.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Awww gash hope it settles too sweetie :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

thanks ladies,

Pip cant believe how easy it was for us to decide on names, I love them too :cloud9:

Poppy thanks I hope so too xxx


----------



## puppycat

Awww good to see you Gash, glad all going well xxx


----------



## caleblake

:friends: thanks puppycat xxx


----------



## poppy666

Gash Bodhi was on my list too lol spelt different tho to yours x

EDIT Ahh just noticed its Brody yours im a muppet


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: poppy I thought that was a funny was to spell brody xxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: you could tho cos it still sound same Brodhi lol


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies.
Tested this morning and think I saw something but I may have line eye. Going to go back to bed and test SMU and maybe see what you think with a pic. x


----------



## BellasMummy

Good Luck Puppycat!! FX'd!! xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

Well couldn't really see it SMU either so looks like I'm just going to have to be patient :(


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed Puppycat! 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat try this afternoon, i never got an early line off SMU :shrug: gl :dust::dust:

Think im in the 2ww already now 'scary' lol


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed for you too Poppy. 

DS just called. Little package from Amazonhas arrived so expect that will be the thermometer. Can start temping in the morning! No sign of the fertility monitor yet though. 

:witch: seriously hacking me off now. Practically at a standstill, no cramps and not a lot of bleeding. I hope this is it and the rest of the cycle goes okay. I have no patience and just want to get on with :sex:!!!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

I have had lower back pain and dull cramps since last night - wonder if AF is going to come get me too.

Pip you must be going crazy with frustration! Why does the witch have to be so evil :(

Poppy welcome to the TWW! x


----------



## joey300187

ok so i ordered some pregnancy tests offline as they were really cheap and they arrived today my mc was 24/25 days ago (depending when its counted as starting properly, with previous mc's i have gone straight back to my 28/29 day cycle so af due this weekend. was way too tempted with the tests coming through my door this morning and tested anyways.... BFN ;( am hoping it was just too early to test as deffinatly have naseua (cant spell today haha) and keep getting shooting sort of pains in my boobs. so thought id post on here to let you all know i think my poas addiction is returning lol xx


----------



## PJ32

Hi Ladies

Poppy - wow thats early FX'd chickadee

Hope everyone else is doing well and not going too crazy in the TWW.

ASFM - Think I O'd on CD 13 so am in the TWW but am still getting really dark OPKs so am still DTD every other just in case.


----------



## poppy666

Hey PJ yep early toooooooooooooooooo early my cycle still not back to normal :growlmad: fx you catch that eggy this cycle lovely :happydance:


----------



## PJ32

Hi Pops,

Hope we both do this month :hug: I have a good feeling but still not sure if iv'd O'd or not. Just need to keep :sex: until my OPKs go negative.

Hows everything with you after the crappy weekend?


----------



## poppy666

Yeah settling down thanks :hugs: Gage is ok and starting councelling next month, he scared to go out drinking now so staying at home atm bless him. Hope they catch the vile monster soon, but they think they seen Gage on CCTV so fx its him and they can locate the Taxi x

As for positive opks deffo keep dtd every other day till they go negative sweetie.. im going to poas too in a sec b/c i dont trust my cycle lol x

Last month ov'd on CD10 and af didnt arrive till 16dpo so thinking its going to do same this month x


----------



## PJ32

aww pops it must be so hard for you all at the moment. You sound like a really strong family and I am ure you will get through this together. not a good start to 2011 for you but I am sure it will get much better from here on in xx they will find the swine and string him up.

Go a poas hun, think ive done 10 now. mmmmmm glad I didn't stop though.

Might head over to ding dong in a mo, finding it difficult to get online so need to catch up.


----------



## poppy666

Awww :hug: lol Yep im off to poas... just ordered some more frer's too ready for next week.. its all money money :haha: catch you over there later x


----------



## PJ32

see you later aligator :wave:


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies...

Hope you all catch your eggys!!! Af still sticking around and seems to have taken revenge on the 3 days of no flow.. I must say I liked that better lol! Hopefully be gone in 2 days... and we can move on to the fun part.. and hopefully the more carefree part this month.. that will prob be when Im off for a bit.. just to have some fun...
hope you all are well.. ive ordered my opks so they should be on their way!


----------



## pip7890

Hi lilrojo. 

AF has completely dried up this afternoon. Hopefully that's it for this month and it isn't going to suddenly reappear. 

On way home now. My thermometer and monitor have arrived so looking forward to playing with them tonight. Any hints and tips greatly appreciated. 

Enjoy the rest of your day folks. 

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

Ladies I'm having a major problem with my OB and I'm not sure what to do.

Okay here goes. I am so upset right now. I have been really sick with this pregnancy and I'm not quite 7 weeks yet. I have had to go to the ER several times to be rehydrated but I also ended up with the flu really bad over the weekend. Friday evening I started getting a really bad pain over by my right ovary. So by Saturday it was even worse. I called the nurse pracitioner on call for my OB and she said I needed to go to the ER immediately to have an ultrasound to check it out. Well my pelvic ultrasound was perfect, no cysts, no bleeds, baby was measuring 6+3 and HB was 117. They sent me home and said if I had any more trouble to come back. Well by the time I got home I was so sick and in so much pain I couldn't move. I had to have my grandma take me back to the ER. Needless to say when I returned there was a different doctor and nurse tending to me and they were HORRIBLE. They treated me like absolute shit. I was in tears. All the doctor wanted to do was a pelvic exam, my pelvic u/s was fine there was need for it. I refused so he called my OB down how then informed me I was having too many problems this early one. He finally admitted me just to shut me up. I was bawling for over 2 hours. I just don't know what to do. When I got home Sunday I posted about my horrible experience on Facebook and a "friend" of mine took it upon herself to call my doctor and make up a bunch of lies and I just got a phone call from my OB chewing my ass out. I don't know what to do. I trust my doctor, he's been my OB/GYN for 9 years now. I don't want to switch doctors. But he told me he didn't appreciate my complaining and he'd be more than happy to help me switch doctors. I told him I don't want that. And what my "friend" was saying was untrue. I had a problem with the ER staff. And I let everyone at the hospital know it too. I just don't appreciate getting a phone call from my doctor chewing me out because I had a complaint. I wasn't going to say anything to him. Even though he made some out of line comments to me while I was in the ER. I am just lost right now. He's very mad at me and now I have to deal with him for the next 7 months or so and I'm afraid I won't get the care that baby and I deserve from here on out thanks to this "friend". He said he would do his best to treat me. But now I'm scared that this is going to be horrible. I'm in tears now and I just don't know what to do.


----------



## poppy666

I know he's your doctors sweetie, but get another one and fast. This behaviour is terrible and you gotta think of your baby here now :hugs: there is plenty of lovely doctors out there x Thats what id do you dont need this stress x


----------



## puppycat

Definitely agree with poppy and I'd block and remove the "friend" too


----------



## mami2karina

She's deleted and blocked. I just can't imagine why in the world she would go and do this. I think I'm going to call and see if I can get in somewhere else. I like my OB but that was completely unprofessional and uncalled for. I am beyond upset right now. I'm afraid to go to my appointment next week.


----------



## pip7890

I second Poppy and Puppycat. Your friend and doctor were both out of order. 

Keep calm and don't stress. Just take positive action. 

:hug: 

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks ladies. I just can't believe this is happening. Take about being taken by complete and utter surprise.


----------



## puppycat

Honey please don't stress about it. You have a little bean growing inside your tummy whoneeds mum to stay calm and take care of herself. Forget your so called friend and the OB, seriously there's plenty of nice Drs out there - ones that don't listen to school yard gossip! xx :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

I know. I'm alright now. I talked to DH about it and he said it's my decision. I'll see what happens on Tuesday and if I still don't feel right about it I'll tell him I need to switch. I have a doctor in mind, the one that delivered my 2 year old. She was awesome! I can't believe my little man is 2 today!


----------



## pip7890

Happy Birthday Alexander :cake:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Awww happy birthday Alexander :cake: my LO is 1 in 4wks time flies x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, I also agree change doctors.. you are pregnant and your Dr should know better than to treat you that way, no matter if he is mad or not.. hes a professional.. a Dr... not a friend.. and ppl will do things to hurt us all the time, which is what your so called friend did, her life may suck so she is trying to bring you down too.. dont let her.. stand up and be the bigger person, and get a new dr.. Hugs feel better.. and happy second bday to your son!

My daughter is 19 months.. they grow too fast..

Pip hope you catch your eggy.. and happy af is done, cant wait for mine to end.. ugh she has shown her wrath.. lol!

Poppy-cant wait for you to test! Good luck
Em-when r you testing hun.. havent heard much from you today, hope your doing well..

Puppy-stay positive, still early, your BFP is just around the corner...


----------



## poppy666

When it comes around for testing think i'll be scared lol scared more to see BFNs and onto another cycle as i will be 41 then 'gulp' :cry: but be nice to get a BFP on my birthday at 13dpo :happydance:


----------



## mummyk2b

Can I join?

Good luck everyone!xxx


----------



## lilrojo

uh I bet it would be a wonderful bday gift.. to both you and your family.. Good luck hope you get your positive...


----------



## 1babylost

hey ladies. I got an + opk on cd 14, neg cd 15, neg cd16, and positive cd 17.... does anyone know what this could mean?


----------



## lilrojo

mummyk2b said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Good luck everyone!xxx

Of course.. welcome and so sorry for you loss :hugs: the ladies on here are so great.. they have really welcomed me and given me a lot of advice as well as just listened to me.. Best of luck to you and may we all get BFPs soon!



1babylost said:


> hey ladies. I got an + opk on cd 14, neg cd 15, neg cd16, and positive cd 17.... does anyone know what this could mean?

Not sure what that would mean... maybe your body got ready to ovulate but then didnt for some reason and then now is trying again.. I would just keep bding just in case..


----------



## mami2karina

Sorry ladies to post again. This whole situation with my doctor is really bothering me. It's all I've been able to think about today. This is horrible. I just can't understand why my so called "friend" would do this to me or why in the world my doctor would be so unbelievable unprofessional and chew me out like that. I have never in my life been treated this way by a physician. I am literally scared to go in there on Tuesday. This is bad. I'm taking my guard dog BFF with me lol. When I told her what happened she flipped out. She's very strong minded and had some not so nice things to say lol. So I know she won't let him cross the line with me. I am not one of those people that can have something happen to them and just brush it off. I dwell on it, big time and it just gets worse. To this day I still dwell on my ex-husband cheating on me and we've been apart for almost 5 years. And it obviously doesn't help that I'm pregnant, hormonal and extremely emotional. I just wanna :cry: like a little baby.


----------



## pip7890

mummyk2b said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Good luck everyone!xxx

Welcome mummy2b. So sorry for your loss. 

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

:hugs: Mami
Welcome Mummyk

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Afternoon Bella hope your doing well :hugs:

Welcome mummyk2b :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all doing well.. af is still here getting revenge for lack of flow.. haha.. should be gone though tomorrow or the next day.. hopefully will lighten today and be gone tomorrow.. 

Hope your all well..


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies, still no BFP here, think I'm out now. Pretty sure I'd have seen something by now :(


----------



## pip7890

Not over until fat lady sings Puppycat. 

Pip x


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:Yes your still not out hun!


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhhh Puppycat hang in there sweetie nooooooooooo af yet :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laura_2010

Well my AF has been and gone from today so Im a lil happier as I bled for longer after mc it was 3days and heaver and clots so hope is cleaned me out ready to keep my egg! :hugs:

Hows evryne else?
Hows emily havent seen her post for a while? :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

I know hope Emz ok x fx this your cycle sweetie xxx


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies :hi: I was just thinking emily was MIA, I usually stalk her journal but there has been not updates.

Sorry about your :bfn: puppycat.

I have an early scan tomorrow morning ladies so wish me luck xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh gash try get a piccy and good luck lovely xxx


----------



## caleblake

Im pretty sure I will get a piccy as they gave me one with caleb at my early scan, Im getting a bit nervous now, praying there is only 1 in there :rofl: xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks same for you... It seem's like foreva! :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Hey Gash, looking forward to seeing your scan pic hun!

Laura, new cycle, new hope, go catch that eggy Mrs! lol

Poppy thanks for the dust, I appreciate all the help!

Pip :hugs: 

I suppose it doesn't matter if I don't get BFP this cycle, means I can hang with you guys a bit longer - and it is only month one for us, being a bit greedy really :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Its my proper month too so lets be greedy togethor its allowed :haha: but know what you mean :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ugh TTC is soooooooooooooooooo long every month, why cant we have a 2wk cycle. Af first week and a 1ww :haha: 2ww drags x


----------



## puppycat

Tell me about it. I just wish we could have pee sticks that say what they show - like a verbal 'hey girl you're way too early to be POAS, wait till Tuesday' etc.

So much easier! 

Or maybe pee sticks which growl at you if you try to use one too early, don't want to put a growling pee stick by your floo floo now do you?!


----------



## poppy666

Depends if it vibrated when it growled :rofl::rofl: im only on 2dpo another 14 to go arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :growlmad:


----------



## pip7890

Quick hi and bye. Absolutely manic at work and I'm shattered. What with AF coming early and a busy weekend I thought yesterday was Thursday!

Good to see some old faces as well as the new.

Hope the TWW passes quickly for those in it. Looking forward to hearing about everyone's :bfp:s and scans. Hope to be joining you soon.

Night night.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Goodnight Pip sleep well xx


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Depends if it vibrated when it growled :rofl::rofl: im only on 2dpo another 14 to go arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :growlmad:

Lol, if it vibrated I may just ignore the growling and use it for other things... :blush:

Imagine if you could record things on to them, I mean sure they'd be a lot more expensive but it'd be funny as hell!

Picture your little sister or something getting a positive and your mum's voice saying 'oh HELLLLLLL no!' :haha:


----------



## pip7890

I'm off, but just before I go, is Em in the process of moving this last week? Perhaps she's not got an internet connection in the new house yet.

I just remembered something else. AF stopped yesterday but this morning I got another trace of red/brown when I wiped. Still no cramps and boobs very tingly. Does this sound right for CD04?

Night.

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

pip7890 said:


> I'm off, but just before I go, is Em in the process of moving this last week? Perhaps she's not got an internet connection in the new house yet.
> 
> I just remembered something else. AF stopped yesterday but this morning I got another trace of red/brown when I wiped. Still no cramps and boobs very tingly. Does this sound right for CD04?
> 
> Night.
> 
> Pip x

Not sure about Em moving.

I usually get 3/4 days of full flow (with cramps) then a day or two of that horrid browny stuff (without cramps). Sounds about right to me :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Pip my cd4 was like that, just very odd spotting that tapered off by evening then nothing day after x


----------



## pip7890

Morning. 

I'm so excited this morning. I've now temped twice so I have enough for a chart!!! Very pretty it looks too - lol! My POAS addiction has temporarily abated.

Dreamt I was drowning last night. Think the stress of work and TTC is getting to me. Decided to finish work on time tonight and take DS to the cinema. We're off to see Paul. Hope it's as good as other Simon Pegg movies. 

Whatever you're up to, enjoy. I'd normally say if you can't be good be careful, but heck we don't want to be careful!!!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all...
Hpe ur all okies.... :thumbup:

Can I ask a Q....
Right 3rd cycle after mmc.... gone frm 28days to 27days
didnt really catch pos opk last month......:dohh:

CD6 just brown cm when wipeing so it over but 6days thats long isnt it for AF?
I sit normal?
if so when should I ovulate beng a longer AF for me... my last 2 were around 3-4days.... Thanks :flower:


----------



## poppy666

When my cycle was 28 days it varied between cd14-18 ovulation so started opks on cd11, but now mine has changed since mc to 26 days and twice ov'd on cd10... i started opks on cd7.

Think the 6 days will be a one off ive had the odd long af x


----------



## laura_2010

Thankyou...:hugs:
I did an opk this morn is not pos but but if you look at it you can see aline.... does that mean its near??
I was opkin last month n after ovu I had lines then they stopped before AF .....
x


----------



## poppy666

You will get a very faint line most of your cycle, but once nearer to ovulation it will get darker etc... some ladies get a near positive but never a positive for some reason so its best to dtd when you can if it gets darker just to be safe x


----------



## laura_2010

Okies thanks... Just werid... but will start BDing.... :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

hi girls, well my scan went well, there was a lovely twinkling heartbeat :happydance: I put the pics on my journal if anyone wants a nosey xxx


----------



## poppy666

Aww gash just seen splodge bet your made up :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

I very relieved pops, Hope it can give you girls some hope, mc was 8 weeks and 1 day ago and here I am with an 8 week old splodge xxx


----------



## poppy666

You do :flower: my bbs feel like they throbbing :haha:


----------



## caleblake

eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk good sign :thumbup: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Would be but too early pfft lol


----------



## puppycat

Hello lovelies

Congrats on your healthy splodge Gash, have had a little peek at your scan, so glad you got to keep an image of your miracle beanie baby :D

Well I started the day with a major hot flush, lasted until about lunchtime, honestly I was walking home from town with just my t-shirt - weird.

Anyway that's passed thankfully but no AF yet and no BFP either - grrr!

(Getting my mate who's preg to POAS to make sure mine are working :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are you all doing today.. hope your all well... Im doing a bit better.. getting some PMA.. haha now that the witch is about gone..should be out the door by tomorrow.. yay.. weekend bding! love it.. lol... opks should be here soon.. yay feed the poas addiction again.. Good luck to you all still waiting to test or testing..

Congrats Gash!! Hope you continue to have a healthy & happy pregnancy.. 

Do any of you ladies take vitamin B6.. if so how long do you take it.. the whole cycle.. started on cd2.. today is day 7.. just curious as never taken it before... thanks..


----------



## puppycat

Hey lil,

I only take folic acid atm, wouldn't know where to start with B6 tbh.

Glad Af is nearly over for you, I think I prefer the first 2 weeks of a cycle to the last 2! x


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks for answering puppy.. hopefully someone will know something.. thats all I was taking but my lp was seeming to be a bit short.. so heard that would help make it longer.. I enjoy the second week.. and the last part of the last week haha.. only if I get a positive that is.. lol! 

Hope your doing well.. and the witch stays away..


----------



## puppycat

Nah I hate being in limbo! lol.
Plus I know when I ov and in the first 2 weeks you can :sex: lots heh


----------



## pip7890

Afternoon all

Glad to see so many of you about. 

Puppycat - I've been having hot flushes this week. Currently sat on the train with just a cami top and light wrap on. I'm boiling!

Poppy - my boobs are still tingly. They've been that way since about 3DPO last cycle and I'm now CD5 of a new cycle. 

Gash - great scan pics. It's so exciting and your PMA is so infectious. 

Lilrojo - another PMA queen! How's your BnB addiction doing?

I'm off to see Paul at the cinema. May pop by later. 

:hug: 

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Ha true true.. puppy.. the bding is lots of fun.. when it doesnt get stressful.. 

Pip... PMA is the way to be.. right why be down.. when its a new cycle.. BnB is quite addicting lol! Try to stay away a bit more.. but would miss you all too much.. its nice having adults to talk to about whats going on.. lol.. I think the next 2 weeks i may be more distant.. if you know what i mean.. lol!!! Hope you have a great time at the cinema!!


----------



## caleblake

thanks ladies, will be sticking here till I see you all with scan pics yourself xxx


----------



## pip7890

I don't believe it. Spotted red and brown again today. Not liking this one bit.

Aaarrrggghhh. 

Enjoyed film, thanks. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhh Pip how frustrating is that? has it cleared up now or still going x


----------



## laura_2010

mines red spottin again n brown Cd7......


----------



## pip7890

It seems to have stopped again. Just did a hpt and it was negative. Absolutely fed up now. Sore boobs and on-off spotting, crying over nothing and feel so low. Guy at work said "don't sit in that chair, everyone who sits there gets pregnant". I didn't know whether to hit him or run away. 

My PMA is on holiday today. Hopefully normal service will resume tomorrow!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Oh sorry pip.. hope it all clears up for you soon.. 

my af is about gone.. just brown again and no more of a flow to it.. yay.. for af leaving.. PMA PMA!! love it.. My opks should be coming soon.. and tomorrow get to be out and about.. well grocery shopping but still fresh air does wonders.. cant wait for it to warm up!

Poppy how are you doing.. any new symptoms??


----------



## 1babylost

hey ladies, my husband was supposed to be away on business during my fertile time this month, but it turned out that he didn't have to go! I O'ed yesterday and we BD'ed Friday night, Saturday night, Sunday night, Tuesday morn, Wed 7am and today 3am. As I am writing this out, I'm thinking maybe we went overboard, but I was just so happy he got to stay in town. I'll be testing 3/9.

Here's a little history: got pregnant October 2010, 1st month not trying after going off bc pills 3 weeks earlier. Early Dec 2011 MMC 11 weeks, baby died at 8.5 weeks. D&C on 12/7 and first AF on 1/6/11. January 2011- tried but no luck, AF arrived 2/6/11. 

Good luck ladies- hope we all move away from these TTC boards soon!


----------



## pip7890

Go girl!!!

:dust: to all. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies.
BFN again this morning so presumably the witch is on her way again.
1babylost looks as though you had a good few days! Lol.
I've lost all my get up and go, feels like this has been the longest two weeks ever. Not sure I can survive another go!
Have a good day all x


----------



## pip7890

:hug: Puppycat. 

Pipx


----------



## poppy666

1babylost looks like you've been very busy :haha: good luck for the 9th testing, my af due that day too Ugh :dust::dust::dust:

Puppycat hope your ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi,
Well Went to the doc's today and they had a check and everyting is fine... They told me the brown blood is old blood so a good sign for a 3rd cycle.
So im alot happier and gonna go ahead a TTc :flower:
Gonna opk frm 2mro as all brown cm has gone :happydance:
so lets hope I get that pos opk!
Hows evryone else?
Sorry for bfn puppycat try again 2mro :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

hey ladies. need some help.
had 3 faint positive today last mc was 29th of jan and have bfn since then so know it isnt linked to that i also have a few preg symptoms back so pretty sure this is real. went to docs today and he was a complete arse! i told him i wanted to go onto progestrone and baby asprin adn he said well "if" you are even preg i couldnt arrange that as youd need to see a resident doctor (we live on a raf camp and i have never seen the same doctor more than once!, they have resident doctors who are raf service people and then they sort of subcontract doctors in for a few months at a time. you also cant choose who you see) he had know idea about the use of asprin in pregnancy and basically just sent me away. so i went straight to the reception to re book with a doctor that actually works for the raf they said there is a two week wait to which i cried my eyes out. ive had 5 mc's now and cant beleive the way they are being, anyways because of all the crying they agreed to get me in next friday (still not really good enough in my opinion) so i called st marys who never ever answer the phone lol i have left a message but doesnt look like ill get a call back before the weekend. my dad is on prescription low dose asprin for a heart problem but rarly actually takes them and therefore has lots of packets in his supply lol. he has said i can have them but now im worried about just taking them withoug docs consent. 
Please can someone advise me what to do. i really wanna try asprin as feel like its my last shot at being a mammy.

thanks in advance

xxx


----------



## cazi77

Wahoooo i think ive actually ovulated for the 1st time since my m/c in dec! I'm so excited to be in the 2ww! I'm on holiday at the moment so we have managed to dtd on cd 8 10 12 13 14 15 16 and 17. I think i ov'd day 15/16 but not totally sure! Feeling very +ve!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. just checking in to see how you all are...

Hugs Puppycat.. hopefully the witch stays away...

Good luck poppy-hope you caught that eggy..

Pip, hope your better today.. no more spotting I hope..

AFM-Af has officially left now.. yay back to the fun part... gotta go out and about today to get groceries, and my opks arrived today so can start peeing on something again this weekend... lol... hope your all doing well.. and have a great Friday!!! Gotta love this newly found PMA!


----------



## pip7890

joey300187 said:


> hey ladies. need some help.
> had 3 faint positive today last mc was 29th of jan and have bfn since then so know it isnt linked to that i also have a few preg symptoms back so pretty sure this is real. went to docs today and he was a complete arse! i told him i wanted to go onto progestrone and baby asprin adn he said well "if" you are even preg i couldnt arrange that as youd need to see a resident doctor (we live on a raf camp and i have never seen the same doctor more than once!, they have resident doctors who are raf service people and then they sort of subcontract doctors in for a few months at a time. you also cant choose who you see) he had know idea about the use of asprin in pregnancy and basically just sent me away. so i went straight to the reception to re book with a doctor that actually works for the raf they said there is a two week wait to which i cried my eyes out. ive had 5 mc's now and cant beleive the way they are being, anyways because of all the crying they agreed to get me in next friday (still not really good enough in my opinion) so i called st marys who never ever answer the phone lol i have left a message but doesnt look like ill get a call back before the weekend. my dad is on prescription low dose asprin for a heart problem but rarly actually takes them and therefore has lots of packets in his supply lol. he has said i can have them but now im worried about just taking them withoug docs consent.
> Please can someone advise me what to do. i really wanna try asprin as feel like its my last shot at being a mammy.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> xxx

*Joey* - my fingers are cautiously crossed for you. I'm assuming you're in the UK so why not phone your local EPAU or midwife and see if they can advise? I know there are a lot of women on BnB who swear by baby aspirin but then there are others who absolutely advise against it. I think there is mixed opinion, as in most pregnancy-related advice, about what the "right" thing to do is. I simply don't know what to tell you. After 5 miscarriages you should be getting professional help.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

lilrojo said:


> Pip, hope your better today.. no more spotting I hope..
> 
> AFM-Af has officially left now.. yay back to the fun part... gotta go out and about today to get groceries, and my opks arrived today so can start peeing on something again this weekend... lol... hope your all doing well.. and have a great Friday!!! Gotta love this newly found PMA!

Thanks *lilrojo*. No spotting today thankfully. I've been getting ov type aches down below but the CBFM told me that I was not peaking today (hormone levels too low to be approaching ovulation) so not sure what that's all about. Boobs are still tingling away like good 'uns though. It's the only "pregnancy" symptom I have so I assume it's just my hormones playing silly sausages. Don't know why they've waited this long to play up though!

Good riddance to your AF. At last! Get yourself POAS. Oh, and let me have some of your PMA whilst you're at it please :nope:

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

cazi77 said:


> Wahoooo i think ive actually ovulated for the 1st time since my m/c in dec! I'm so excited to be in the 2ww! I'm on holiday at the moment so we have managed to dtd on cd 8 10 12 13 14 15 16 and 17. I think i ov'd day 15/16 but not totally sure! Feeling very +ve!!

Get you. Surprised you can still walk :winkwink:

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Ladies x


----------



## poppy666

Joey if it was me after 5 miscarriages id take the asprin, its a low dose and it cant do any harm, i like Pip have read a lot on here i even started a thread about it and some ladies are in 3rd Tri now cos they took it and wasnt prescribe by the doctor they took it off their own back :thumbup:


----------



## joey300187

pip7890 said:


> joey300187 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies. need some help.
> had 3 faint positive today last mc was 29th of jan and have bfn since then so know it isnt linked to that i also have a few preg symptoms back so pretty sure this is real. went to docs today and he was a complete arse! i told him i wanted to go onto progestrone and baby asprin adn he said well "if" you are even preg i couldnt arrange that as youd need to see a resident doctor (we live on a raf camp and i have never seen the same doctor more than once!, they have resident doctors who are raf service people and then they sort of subcontract doctors in for a few months at a time. you also cant choose who you see) he had know idea about the use of asprin in pregnancy and basically just sent me away. so i went straight to the reception to re book with a doctor that actually works for the raf they said there is a two week wait to which i cried my eyes out. ive had 5 mc's now and cant beleive the way they are being, anyways because of all the crying they agreed to get me in next friday (still not really good enough in my opinion) so i called st marys who never ever answer the phone lol i have left a message but doesnt look like ill get a call back before the weekend. my dad is on prescription low dose asprin for a heart problem but rarly actually takes them and therefore has lots of packets in his supply lol. he has said i can have them but now im worried about just taking them withoug docs consent.
> Please can someone advise me what to do. i really wanna try asprin as feel like its my last shot at being a mammy.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> xxx
> 
> *Joey* - my fingers are cautiously crossed for you. I'm assuming you're in the UK so why not phone your local EPAU or midwife and see if they can advise? I know there are a lot of women on BnB who swear by baby aspirin but then there are others who absolutely advise against it. I think there is mixed opinion, as in most pregnancy-related advice, about what the "right" thing to do is. I simply don't know what to tell you. After 5 miscarriages you should be getting professional help.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

Hi Pip,
Thanks for replying. i managed to speak to another doc at my surgery and he's said if the line gets darker over the weekend (to prove its a real pregnancy, which im sure it is) he will order in the progestrone on monday. i just hope its in time.
St marys are fab but very hard to get a hold of and not open over the weekend. the nice doctor today haas called them and thye have said they can get someone to call me back on monday. xxx


----------



## 1babylost

I would take the low dose asprin. I've only had 1 MC and am takin a low dose every other day. People swear by and I don't think it will do any harm.


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great to hear Pip.. and would love to share my PMA.. sending via this forum.. ha! I know so happy af is gone and we can all get back to the fun part.. cd 8!


----------



## puppycat

No AF and still BFN here, am suitably prepared as I feel she is on her way. She usually arrives overnight or first thing in the morning so I'm not used to the element of surprise...


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: puppycat hope she dont appear :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies..

Puppy hope she stays away.. 

Poppy how have you been feeling?

Pip hope you caught some of my PMA!!

Anyone talk to em lately.. or hayley.. havent heard from either for a while.. 

AFM-Cd9.. soon to be disappearing a bit more lol.. should o in about 9-10 days so the fun begins.. haha.. hope your all doing well..and having a great weekend


----------



## poppy666

Im good thank you just plodding away and waiting 'yawn' lol hope your having a good weekend too x


----------



## puppycat

Still no sign of AF - wonder where she is...?
I was wondering where Ems was, she hasn't been around much in the last week. Hmmm


----------



## poppy666

Think she was moving into her own place? sometimes depending on internet provider you have to wait a few weeks xxx


----------



## pip7890

Evening

Sorry I've been MIA today. I've been setting up my parent's computer. Very long day!

I've got Hayley's MSN address and have added her, but to date she's not confirmed me as a friend. I've not got any contact details for Em. I know that Hayley was moving some time around now, and I think Em was due to move about a week ago. Hopefully they're just waiting to get an internet connection and they'll be back online.

Hope AF shows soon for your puppycat. It's awful being in limbo. When were you due?

Struggling to keep the PMA today lilrojo. I spotted pink/brown yesterday and today I've had really erect nipples and tingling breasts all day. Reminds me of when my milk was coming in when I was breastfeeding my DS. My hormones are definitely all over the place at the moment.

I've been temping and using the CBFM Poppy. I'm on CD7 today. Wish I could get hold of a thermometer with a light on it as it would make it much easier to read the temp when I wake up. I'm waking about 5.00 needing the loo, so am trying to do my temp and POAS before going back to bed for an hour. I'm cream-crackered!

Hello to anyone I missed.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Pip does it not store the last temp you take if you switch it back on? mine does so i dont need to squint in the morning to read it i just switch it back on when i get up x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi everyone:wave:
not had chance to have a read through yet but just wanted to say aupss!!
Moved out Sunday and not got no tele connection or internet :dohh: 
Just at OH mums house so thought id nip on :)
Hope everyones okaay!! 
Missed you all and hoping to read that theres been some BFPS :D xxx


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Pip does it not store the last temp you take if you switch it back on? mine does so i dont need to squint in the morning to read it i just switch it back on when i get up x

I've only used it four times and it's already showing a low battery! It does show the last temp when I switch it back on but I notice that it soon start sgoing up. 

I have been entered the temp directly into FF via my iPhone when I get it, but that's so much chew because I'm so tired I get my password and my temp mixed up! Going to start writing it down and then putting on later. 

I also need to remember to leave the CBFM in the bathroom on a night so that I can do a test in the morning. Should I do regular OPKs as well?

Thanks.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

emilyrose.x said:


> Hi everyone:wave:
> not had chance to have a read through yet but just wanted to say aupss!!
> Moved out Sunday and not got no tele connection or internet :dohh:
> Just at OH mums house so thought id nip on :)
> Hope everyones okaay!!
> Missed you all and hoping to read that theres been some BFPS :D xxx

Hello

We've been missing you. When's the house warming party?

How are you? Did AF get you or do you have news you're not sharing?!!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

pip7890 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Pip does it not store the last temp you take if you switch it back on? mine does so i dont need to squint in the morning to read it i just switch it back on when i get up x
> 
> I've only used it four times and it's already showing a low battery! It does show the last temp when I switch it back on but I notice that it soon start sgoing up.
> 
> I have been entered the temp directly into FF via my iPhone when I get it, but that's so much chew because I'm so tired I get my password and my temp mixed up! Going to start writing it down and then putting on later.
> 
> I also need to remember to leave the CBFM in the bathroom on a night so that I can do a test in the morning. Should I do regular OPKs as well?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

If you can id do regular OPKs if you can then your covered all angles :happydance:


Emz i just inboxed you to come on thread and your already on pmsl :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Yay Hey Ems!!! Glad you're ok xxx

Pip - I was due AF today, but I'm pretty spoiled in that I have regular cycles and come on either the night of, or morning of, the day I'm due. I shouldn't complain really I know but I'm not the most patient of people! lol. I just don't like being in limbo I guess. 

I didn't expect to catch first time, I mean it took us 5 months to conceive Laura but after having a m/c at Christmas I realised I miss being pregnant and would like another baby with my DH. We had talked about it but didn't expect to catch at Christmas.

Sorry girls this turned into a moan.... :hugs: to all x


----------



## poppy666

Aww Puppycat moan away sweetie :hugs: Im not expecting anything this cycle either im aiming for before July :happydance: bloody better be :growlmad:


----------



## emilyrose.x

pip7890 said:


> Hello
> 
> We've been missing you. When's the house warming party?
> 
> How are you? Did AF get you or do you have news you're not sharing?!!!
> 
> Pip x

Missed you all too hun :hugs: im doing good :) just got af arrive about a hour ago pmsl :rofl: .. dohh :dohh: howa youu?? xx



poppy666 said:


> Emz i just inboxed you to come on thread and your already on pmsl :haha:

lmao!! :dohh: xxxx

Welcome too all the newbies :wave: <3 xx


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. 

:hug: Puppycat.

I'm not sure how I'd cope if I wasn't pregnant by the last one's due date of 21 July. I must admit I'm getting nervous that it isn't going to happen. This last week has really thrown me with the on-off spotting and boob pain. Last night I was watching Embarrassing Bodies and a baby came on. As soon as I saw the little foot I started crying my heart out. It's not like the first baby I've seen since the miscarriage but there was something about that little foot and I thought what if I never get to kiss a little foot like that again? 

My hormones are definitely up s*** creek and I ain't go no paddle! Feels like I've got monkeys swinging off my nipples at the moment. This can't be right on CD7 surely?

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks ladies.

:hugs: right back at ya Pip.

I watch One Born on Channel 4 and I get myself so upset each time a baby is born anyway, but now it is a bit harder. I know there are ladies on here that have had a really hard time and had heartbreaks that I cannot imagine surviving and when I moan I then feel guilty ha. :wacko: I am x


----------



## poppy666

:hug: Pip it dont sound normal, i never get sore bbs unless im pregnant. Do you suffer this generally after you ov?


----------



## emilyrose.x

Pip - the sore boobs and spotting? sounds good to me hun.. you might have ov'ed later, like at the end of your last cycle? hmm im hoping so babes! :hugs:
Right ladies, gotta nip out then will be going home!! :dohh:
Il try get on asap to speak to you amazing lot!!
I expect BFPS when i next come on ;)
Missin you all already ;) mwah** big kisses and baby dust too all!! <3 xxxxxx
:dust: xxxxxxxx


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> :hug: Pip it dont sound normal, i never get sore bbs unless im pregnant. Do you suffer this generally after you ov?

No, that's the really strange thing I never had until this last pregnancy. I've had two breast reduction operations (over 5lb removed in total) so my breasts aren't meant to be sensitive and I was told that I'd not be able to breastfeed again. I never got sore boobs the whole time I was using the Mirena. 

The first cycle I fell pregnant in October my boobs felt horrendous but I also had nausea and bloating. It gave me hope that I might be able to breastfeed. 

The first cycle after the miscarriage I think I ovd CD16 and had sore boobs from 4DPO to 11DPO. AF arrived 14DPO. 

This last cycle I think I ovd CD16 but have had sore boobs from CD14 to CD17, then again from CD20 (4DPO to now CD7 of the new cycle). I had what I thought was IB at 9DPO and some spotting at 11DPO, then AF arrived 12DPO comprising of that red/brown/watery discharge/very light period. 



emilyrose.x said:


> Pip - the sore boobs and spotting? sounds good to me hun.. you might have ov'ed later, like at the end of your last cycle? hmm im hoping so babes! :hugs:

I must have done a dozen HPTs since about 7DPO and they were all :bfn:. 

I just feel that something isn't right, but I can't put my finger on what it is. I really hope that the last pregnancy wasn't a fluke and I'm now starting the menopause. Hopefully charting my temps and CM, along with the CBFM will help me confirm that I am ovulating. I might see the GP if this feeling continues.

Thanks for listening ladies.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Id go to your GP too, maybe a hormone inbalance since the MC, but sure your doctor can run some blood tests and see whats happening. I was worried i may be going through the change with my cycle getting shorter, but sure it wont be that :wacko: I never started my periods till i was 18 same age as my mum and when she passed away at the age of 52 she was stilling having periods, but they were becoming less and less so think i got a few yrs yet i hope x


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Id go to your GP too, maybe a hormone inbalance since the MC, but sure your doctor can run some blood tests and see whats happening. I was worried i may be going through the change with my cycle getting shorter, but sure it wont be that :wacko: I never started my periods till i was 18 same age as my mum and when she passed away at the age of 52 she was stilling having periods, but they were becoming less and less so think i got a few yrs yet i hope x

I think I will do that. Like you, I can't afford to waste any time.

My periods started when I was 10 and my mum had a hysterectomy when she was 37 so I've no idea when she would have gone through the change. 

There's a small part of me that hopes that I'm actually pregnant and I'm one of those women who will bleed throughout but deep down I know that's not the case. I think I'm going to have to take some positive action: healthy diet; less stress; see the doctor; keep charting etc.

Thanks Poppy.

Much appreciated.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Well you never know some women do spot/bleed and are pregnant, if you go to the doctors maybe he will take a blood test to rule that out x


----------



## pip7890

I would have thought that if I was, it would have shown up on one of the ICs I've got. They're 10miu and I think I ovulated 17 days ago.

Anyway, enough about me. How are you?

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Not really ive read some women on here not finding out till they've had a blood test from the doctors after using every test available, so see what the doctor says.

Yes im good just in the 2ww and knowing im out before i get started, but im ok with that, more important to get some kind of normality back with my cycles first, i actually think my af going to appear even earlier this month cos ive had af mild cramps tonight and obviously not ov pains. Just be so glad when i get my 28 day cycle back or i'll be following you to the doctors x


----------



## pip7890

lol, I'll get us a block booking!

I feel like a granny tonight. Just need a rocking chair and I'll be sorted. Really quite fancy a hot chocolate before bed!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

LOL yes book him for an hour for each of us think we falling to bits :haha: Mmmmm ive just put some warm milk on to make Ovaltine x


----------



## lilrojo

:hugs: Pip hope your body works itself out right quick..

Poppy good luck and hang in there.. still got a bit before af.. PMA!

Em-so good to hear from you, hope your the new place is great...

AFM-CD 9.. yay! should o in like 9-10 days.. so I think im gonna get some tonight lol!! Did opk today and a neg. obviously haha.. but hope your all well.. and having a great weekend..


----------



## pip7890

Morning

Off out to take DS to hockey. 

Well I got a high on CBFM so it's looking good so far. Maybe I've not been ovulating as late as I thought. 

See you later.

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies.
What does CBFm stand for?
AF arrived this morning, on to the next month girls x


----------



## poppy666

Sorry the witch got you sweetie :hugs: CBFM stands for clearblue fertility monitor xx


----------



## pip7890

:hug: Puppycat

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Awww. Hugs.. Puppycat.. next time you will get that BFP!!

Happy your feeling better Pip... a High thats great.. hopefully this cycle will be all our BFPs!

Poppy-still hanging in there.. 2ww is the worst..

AFM-CD10 so getting closer and closer!! Got some sexytime in last night, as my LO went to bed early haha.. Hopefully third times the charm!!


----------



## Deethehippy

puppycat said:


> Morning ladies.
> What does CBFm stand for?
> AF arrived this morning, on to the next month girls x

Sorry about the damn AF witch, sending you tons of luck for March :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Yep 2ww a bummer lol only got 10 days to wait :dohh:


----------



## pip7890

lilrojo said:


> Happy your feeling better Pip... a High thats great.. hopefully this cycle will be all our BFPs!
> 
> AFM-CD10 so getting closer and closer!! Got some sexytime in last night, as my LO went to bed early haha.. Hopefully third times the charm!!

Thanks *lilrojo*. 

I've had a much more positive day today, thanks. Not only did I get a high on CBFM, but the OH has been very "attentive" the last two mornings so lots of spontaneous :sex: which has just happened to fall at the beginning of my fertile period. Yeah! Think I'm due to ov at the end of this week so fingers cross he keeps this up (forgive the pun!!!)

Pip x


----------



## laura_2010

Im kinda worried....
What you think??
Due to ovulate 3rd I had some cm and red blood its streaky (kinda lines of it with cm)
And I got cramping.... what can this be im worried....:wacko:
Im gonna book n docs but scared...


----------



## poppy666

You sure you not ovulated and this is ovulation bleed? :wacko: some women can get it x


----------



## pip7890

laura_2010 said:


> Im kinda worried....
> What you think??
> Due to ovulate 3rd I had some cm and red blood its streaky (kinda lines of it with cm)
> And I got cramping.... what can this be im worried....:wacko:
> Im gonna book n docs but scared...

Hi Laura

Did you have a proper AF last cycle? Have you done any pregnancy tests? 

Very rarely you can have a bleed when you ovulate. Is there any chance you could be ovulating early?

You've probably given answers to these questions in earlier posts but I'm on my phone so not easy to go back and look. 

Pip x


----------



## laura_2010

Hi yes my last AF 18th so a day early frm my last 2 af so back to 27days... heavy lasted 6days and day 7was brown discharge so when docs fri... they said it was normal for a long af after mmc he said it could be a good clear out...
So I took a htp 16th neg then AF turned up... been opking frm today neg... temp 37
just cramping n little straky red with cm not loads just wen i wiped..:wacko:


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone hope its ok for me to join :flower:

My lovely friend Nat (Gash02) sent me the link. 

I have been having a really hard time. 

My name is Shona (29) I had been TTC for 16 months and 

got my BFP at 11dpo feb 11th and lost beany on 24th Feb 5wks 4days. 

I feel so sad and angry right now with glimpses of feeling normal and 

then it takes over again. I am so sorry for everyones loss and lets hope 

we all get our sticky BFP soon 

xxxx


----------



## caleblake

hi shona :hi: the girls on here are lovely and will help you loads :hugs: 

they all know exactly how you feel and what your going through xxx

ps take good care of her for me girls xxx


----------



## poppy666

wantingagirl said:


> Hi everyone hope its ok for me to join :flower:
> 
> My lovely friend Nat (Gash02) sent me the link.
> 
> I have been having a really hard time.
> 
> My name is Shona (29) I had been TTC for 16 months and
> 
> got my BFP at 11dpo feb 11th and lost beany on 24th Feb 5wks 4days.
> 
> I feel so sad and angry right now with glimpses of feeling normal and
> 
> then it takes over again. I am so sorry for everyones loss and lets hope
> 
> we all get our sticky BFP soon
> 
> xxxx

So sorry for your loss too :hugs: i can relate to feeling angry i felt that for weeks along with a feeling id been rob of my last chance of having another :baby: due to being older, but i had to kick myself up the ass and realise it happened for a reason and get back onto the TTC train before its too late.

Good luck on your journey sweetie xx


----------



## poppy666

Evening Gash hope you and :baby: doing well xxx


----------



## pip7890

Welcome Shona. So sorry for your loss. Its absolutely normal to feel angry. I still do and it has been 2 months since my miscarriage. Feel free to vent here. You're among friends. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Hi Gash. Hi Poppy. Hi everyone lurking. 

Well I had a massive temper tantrum earlier. Dontcha just love hormones?!!!!! Surprised you didn't hear my strop from every corner of the country! Poor OH - he'd only just presented me with a bouquet of roses about 5 mins earlier. It's official - I am a cow!!!

Night all. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Hi Shona

I saw you had posted on TTCAL and read your journal a few days ago. 

Wanted to say then how sorry I was for your loss but couldn't find the words - I wanted to tell you that we know how you feel here and that I understand how hard it is to get over losing something so precious and wanted but really, do we know? I'm not sure. Just know that you can rant, moan, cry, cheer and be generally whoever you are in here and we will hug and moan with you!

Anyway I'm a bit :wacko: so I'll leave it there now...


----------



## pip7890

Bloody hell Puppycat you've just set me off!! So beautifully put. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Yes gotta love those hormones Pip think ive been snapping OHs head off all weekend for nothing, i'll join the herd of cow's if you dont mind :hugs:

Night Pip x


----------



## puppycat

pip7890 said:


> Bloody hell Puppycat you've just set me off!! So beautifully put.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Pip x

Oh Gosh, sorry Pip :dohh: just feeling a bit emotional tonight - damn hormones lol.

You'd laugh if you saw me, that'd cheer you up - I look like I've swallowed a basketball I'm so bloated. The sad thing is I actually look pregnant but I'm on AF - head fook or what :haha:

:shrug:


----------



## xSamanthax

Can i join you ladies?? only just seen this thread :haha:

I'm Sam, i'm 26. I have a little girl already and had a MC on the 13/01/11 at 9 weeks :cry:


----------



## puppycat

xSamanthax said:


> Can i join you ladies?? only just seen this thread :haha:

Of course, come on in :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

xSamanthax said:


> I'm Sam, i'm 26. I have a little girl already and had a MC on the 13/01/11 at 9 weeks :cry:

Ahhh you edited after I'd replied - lol. :winkwink:

Sorry for your loss hun, you're in good company though.
I have a daughter too, she's a little younger than yours by the look of your picture :haha:

How are you doing? :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Welcome Sam sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Have updated my ticker to reflect this months' longer cycle of 29 days - wonder what'll happen this month lol


----------



## xSamanthax

puppycat said:


> xSamanthax said:
> 
> 
> I'm Sam, i'm 26. I have a little girl already and had a MC on the 13/01/11 at 9 weeks :cry:
> 
> Ahhh you edited after I'd replied - lol. :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry for your loss hun, you're in good company though.
> I have a daughter too, she's a little younger than yours by the look of your picture :haha:
> 
> How are you doing? :flower:Click to expand...

Yeah i did an edit thought i better say a little more :haha: Ellie is 6yrs old so not little really but i still think of her as little lol. I'm doing good thanks how are you 



poppy666 said:


> Welcome Sam sorry for your loss :hugs:

Thank you :flower:


----------



## puppycat

Yeh not too bad. 

My little one's 15months and just starting to realise she's tall enough to climb out of her cot, up on the sofa, basically do everything she shouldn't!

She's been poorly the last few days though :( seems to have a little cold and a tummy upset, I hate when she's ill and can't tell me - bless.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Welcome to the newbies... and so sorry for both of your losses... I also recently joined.. Jan.. due to my loss in November at 12 weeks.. these ladies have been amazing.. they are so supportive and willing to listen and talk about anything.. I hope you find the comfort here that I have.. 

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well..


----------



## 1babylost

hi ladies. I had a an almost positive opk cd 14, definite positive opk cd17, and definite positive opk 22 (today). SO immediately I started looking up PCOS symptoms and I have none of them. (I have regular cycles, not overweight, no acne, no hair growth...) 

This is my 2nd month ttc after MMC in December. My AF came 30 days after D&C and next period came after 30 days from that one.... I am hoping something isn't wrong... Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry 1babylost.. have no idea.. hopefully just your body being wonky yet.. hope one of the ladies on here knows something about it...


----------



## laura_2010

:wacko:Hi I had mmc nov and D and C Ive just had my 3rd cyle normaly im 28days... untill last cycle 27.. so not lot out I wne tdocs today just too be checked out and veryhting looks fine so I came out lil happier... Im still opking but only faint line at the mo due to ovulate 3rd shoudnt they be darker lines by now?


----------



## laura_2010

lilrojo Got my AF same day as you lol.... but i ment to ovu 3rd x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Laura... yeah my cycles have been a bit longer since my mc.. 31 days now instead of 29, so I seem to be oving later... I also use opks.. and some people get a fade in where they get darker day by day but I dont.. and others dont either... but also some people get just an almost pos. and never a "true" positive... so just keep at it and you should see one as dark or darker.. annoying and confusing I know... I have been using the digis..the last two cycles and now again this cycle.. 

Im also trying to stay away from BnB some.... becoming a bit of an addict.. haha and think that plays with my mind some, like its not stressful enough right... hoping third times the charm... haha..

Happy everything checked out... im giving it a few months before i go in to the doc's again.. only on cycle 3... 

wishing you the best of luck and get at that bding... catch that eggy!!


----------



## pip7890

Evening all

Just a quick hi and bye

Welcome new ladies. I'm so sorry for your loss. As lilrojo and others have said, this is a great group of ladies. We've got a wide range of age, history and experience here so I hope you can find support to help you through this difficult time. :hugs:

AFM, well I'm highly irritable! It seems there are pregnant celebrities everywhere and it's really p-ing me off. Normally it wouldn't bother me but most of them are people I can't stand pregnant or not.:growlmad:

I'm CD9, and got a high on the CBFM this morning, but a negative on the IC OPK. I'm suppose to ovulate at the end of the week so best get some :sex: in! What a chore!!!! :happydance:

Where are our MIAs? C'mon people - let us know you're okay.

Pip x


----------



## caleblake

pip Im always here keeping an eye on you ladies xxx


----------



## puppycat

Been lurking largely today - sorry but not really in a useful mood I'm afraid.

Will try again tomorrow x


----------



## mami2karina

Been lurking myself. I've had the flu for over a week, finally starting to feel a little better. Now I'm just exhausted from the LO I guess. Have my first appt tomorrow we'll see what happens with the OB and go from there.


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

:hug: Puppycat. We're not going anywhere so we'll be here when you're ready. 

Oh no, it's Constable Gash keeping an eye on this community of mad, bad and dangerous women!!!

Hi Mami2karina. Hope all goes well and you get support from your BF. Let us know how you get on. 

Pip x


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: Yes you cant hide from me :rofl: xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all...
Lil advice if you have it lol...
Right CD12 today ovulate CD14... my cyles were 28day but AF got me 1 day ealry so that takes me 27days yeah?:wacko: ( just incase you can change it like that or has to be more than 1 cyle)
opk faint today... is that right im woried i wont ovulate but do you have this on CD12 or 2days beofre you ovulate?
Thanks...
Hows you all this morn? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

If you ov on cd14 your opks will start faint but get darker, keep testing :thumbup: sometimes if you get af a day late or early it can just be that you ovulated at day earlier or later sweetie x


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks....:flower: today they are faint but more than yesterday willkeep opk... n let you know..
Sweet piccy :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :flower:

Yes test later this evening too xx


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... hope you all are doing well...

Poppy your pic is so cute... getting close to testing.. are you waiting till af is due or testing early??

I have been testing too.. still negatives.. opks.. which i figured.. no big deal should ovulate in about a week.. yay!! hoping the vitamin b6 will have helped out with making my lp longer... CD12.. so have been back at the bding... hoping third times the charm..

Might be mia for awhile, still check in, in the mornings and before bed.. but trying to stay more relaxed this cycle... Good luck to those getting ready to test and lets catch our eggys ladies!!


----------



## pip7890

Hello

Just dropping in before beddy byes. 

It's a good job my OH loves me because at the moment I don't love myself much. I'm such a cow, I'm tired, overworked, sick of bloody football on the tv every time I come in the house and so hormonal it's unreal. Isn't it awful when you know you're being difficult but you just can't snap out of it? Hurry up :bfp: because I need to get another mirena in to regulate my hormones!

Well it's CD10 and the CBFM shows high fertility (but not peaked yet) and the line on the OPK is getting darker but still a way to go before it matches the control line. I'm using OPKs about 7.30 pm on an evening. Should I be tested twice a day or will that do considering I'm using the CBFM on the morning?

On the plus side, boobs are now a lot less tender than they were so that's a big relief.

Catch you all tomorrow.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Hi Pip, if you're getting darker lines I'd say test twice just to make sure you don't miss your positive. (Mine went positive and then no line at all within 24hrs!!)

Well CD3 here and I'm a total biatch as well. Have bitten my DH's head off more times than I care to remember but he probably deserves it :haha:

Night x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies and hi to all the newbies! Sorry for your losses :hugs:

Just checking in to see how you are all doing!

I had my first doc appointment today, it went well I had a bit of a moment in there but he was really nice about everything and is sending me for an early scan, just need to wait to hear now!

Hope you are all ok and join me very very soon xx

Sending you lots and lots of baby dust xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 1babylost

Hi everyone. I'm 7dpo and have no symptoms. I feel like I had more symptoms last cycle and ended up getting AF. I do have a lot of white CM, more than last cycle... is this a god sign or just normal in the LP?


----------



## mami2karina

I had posted a week ago that I had an issue with my OB. Well I had my first appointment today and he was more than nice as he usually is! I had a good appointment. He decided to take a quick look at the baby, he was all giddy and said he wanted to see the heartbeat. He or she has grown 14 days worth in 10 days! I measured 8+2 today. I have an official due date of 10/11/11. I go back the 31th for my 12 week appt and first I go for the NT scan and then bloods. Then 4/28 I have a scan to check my cervical length and we'll find out the sex! I can't wait. I pray baby is a girl. Then 5/26 I'll have the morphology scan to check baby from head to toe again and get measurements they can't get at 16 weeks. I'm so excited! I can't wait til April to find out the sex!


----------



## 1babylost

mami- Thats great news! Good luck to you! Sorry to see that you have been through a lot of losses. This one looks like its going to be sticky!

You seem to get pregnant easily!! I'm on my 2nd cycle ttc after MMC.


----------



## mami2karina

Yeah I've had several losses. This last one was the hardest, I guess because my husband and I were trying and wanted the babies so badly. And good luck! I do get pregnant easily, fertility isn't my problem, they just don't always like to stick. But so far in the past I have never m/c once I've seen baby. My progesterone was tested this time and it was low, I have a feeling that was the reason for my losses in the past. So far so good with the supplements though. I'm very excited. Especially since this will be my last LO! I'm getting my tubes tied after this one is born. Good luck with TTC! I know it's frustrating and hard, but it's so worth it in the end! When I got pregnant this time I had m/c, no AF, didn't think I had O'd and I was getting so frustrated. I was going to call my OB that Monday morning and ask for Provera to get my cycle going and the Saturday before I decided I needed more HPT's lol. I had been taking them for weeks on end everyday and all :bfn: but I got a faint positive and was sooo happy! I couldn't believe it. I found out at 3 1/2 weeks!!!!


----------



## pip7890

Morning

Just a quickie. I got a Peak on my CBFM this morning. Naturally I seized the moment so fingers crossed I'll have it covered!!

Catch up properly later. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Train late so back briefly. 

I thought I normally ov-d CD16 on a 30 day cycle but you'll remember the end of last cycle was a bit hit and miss. I started spotting and AF never got into full flow. FF says to count the first day of full flow as CD1. I started counting on the day I needed a regular tampon for the first time (although there wasn't enough to soak it). Anyway, it looks like I'm going to ov CD11 or CD12 this cycle. Sure am glad I got the CBFM this month otherwise I'd have missed it. 

My temp went up this morning. It's never got above 36.12, but this morning it was 36.21. Not a lot but hopefully that's a good sign too. 

I've not noticed much EWCM, but tbh the other half and I :sex: CD7, 8, 10 and 11 so hopefully got it covered. I'm not sure there'll be any tonight as work is crazy at the mo, but maybe some in the morning!

That's it for me. On train now and signal rubbish for posting on here. I'll catch up with you all later. Have a great day. 

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Wow Pip that is super early.. crazy how you can think you have it and then you never really did.. Im hoping i O earlier this cycle too... been getting some crampiness in my ovary area so wait it see... Happy to see your PMA back though...

Hope you all do well... and will talk more later as got to be getting out now...


----------



## poppy666

Im beginning to hate ovulating this early cd10 it drags :nope:


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all well i'm 7dpo and was feeling really positive like my cycle was back to before my miscarrage. I ovulated as usual dtd loads but today started spotting and getting cramps. I had implantation bleeding last time but can't remember how long it lasted but this spotting has lasted all day. Feeling really deflated and gutted.


----------



## poppy666

Think IB can last 1-2 days sweetie hang in there :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Evening all...
As for me opk's still same as this morn.... got cramping right side... does hurt..:wacko:
Hope it will darken tongiht... or might not even ovulate... but if i wasnt gonna wudnt it not even change frm yesterday? x :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Hello

On train ready to start commute home. 

:hug: to those that need them. 

:dust: to everyone. 

Will try and catch up later. Soooo tired!

Pip x


----------



## laura_2010

Hi pip..:flower:
Im thinking im might getta pos tomorrow as did another n it the same:growlmad: oooh I so think im not ovulating!!!
Watery cm there gonna BD tongiht tho... just hope maybe 9pmish il opk n see how it is then..
Then again tomorrow if it neg tomorrow then I think im not ovulating you think the same??
As I cudnt of missed it today as iv took like 6 lol! :dohh:
Just say I wasnt ovulating what can be done?? Im sorry to keep posting im jsut confused :wacko::wacko:.
:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Just had the photos back I had done with Laura in her welsh costume, they're so lush - very happy :D

How are we all? AF packing her bags here so now the wait is on for Ov - don't mind this 2ww so much x


----------



## poppy666

Good riddance to af puppycat :happydance: lmao think i spelt that wrong x


----------



## poppy666

Ok ive tested 3 times today cos i think im becoming a poasa :haha: everytime a VERY faint line came up, but im not sure if they're just dodgy evaps ive had, so will try again tomorrow but not getting excited cos they only One Step ICs.

Was very hard to pick up on camera so i messed with the contrast and brightness on 2nd one :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







9dpo 003.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 14









afternoon 002.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## caleblake

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkk can totally see it on the second one, I think your preggars lady. Thats what happened to my ics they were so light but a lines a line xxx


----------



## poppy666

Really hard to see line's today, but they were there, but poppy staying calm because we know evaps are nasty :growlmad:

Thanks sweetie :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

well I will get excited for you then :hugs: xxx


----------



## puppycat

Poppy - I do see the line but not sure if there's any colour so holding off with any whooping until tomorrow - GL hun xxxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Yeesss I can seee lines!! Defooo wohoo! :hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

Poppy!!!! My fingers are tightly crossed that this is the start of you BFP!!!!

Good luck!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks ladies im just scared they evaps so trying not to look into them too much :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Poppy :flower: FX for tomorrows test.
We need lots of BFP's in here :0)


----------



## pip7890

laura_2010 said:


> Hi pip..:flower:
> Im thinking im might getta pos tomorrow as did another n it the same:growlmad: oooh I so think im not ovulating!!!
> Watery cm there gonna BD tongiht tho... just hope maybe 9pmish il opk n see how it is then..
> Then again tomorrow if it neg tomorrow then I think im not ovulating you think the same??
> As I cudnt of missed it today as iv took like 6 lol! :dohh:
> Just say I wasnt ovulating what can be done?? Im sorry to keep posting im jsut confused :wacko::wacko:.
> :hugs:

Hi *Laura*. 

I'm using IC OPKs and the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor (CBFM). The CBFM identifies up to 6 fertile days: the 2 peak fertility and up to 4 other days of high fertility. It detects the days in each cycle when I'm most likely to get pregnant by monitoring two hormones: estrogen and Luteinising Hormone (LH).

According to the CBFM website, estrogen is produced in your body on the days leading up to ovulation. When an increase in estrogen is detected by the CBFM, it indicates that youve reached High Fertility, which is typically displayed for 1-5 days prior to Peak Fertility (my high was displayed CD09 and CD10). Since sperm can survive in your body for several days, by making love on these days, you increase your chances of getting pregnant when you ovulate a couple of days later.

LH is the hormone that triggers the release of an egg from your ovary. This release  ovulation  usually occurs approximately 24 to 36 hours after the LH surge. When the CBFM detects your LH surge, it displays Peak Fertility status. (Today, CD11, was my first peak.) Making love on these 2 days maximises your chances of becoming pregnant.

I POAS (IC) tonight and it was still lighter than the control line. I found the POAS website https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html really helpful in working out what is going on.

I'm sure there are things out there (natural and medical) that can be done to induce ovulation but I'm afraid I don't know what they are.

Stay calm and keep believing that there is nothing you can't overcome. :thumbup:



puppycat said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Just had the photos back I had done with Laura in her welsh costume, they're so lush - very happy :D
> 
> How are we all? AF packing her bags here so now the wait is on for Ov - don't mind this 2ww so much x

Glad to see you back *puppycat*. I love your profile pic. 



poppy666 said:


> Aww thanks ladies im just scared they evaps so trying not to look into them too much :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you *poppy*. Let's hope it's the start of a rush of them.

Pip x


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks pip... will keep you posted and see what tomorrow brings.. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Pip, if it is i got Soy to thank again x


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Thanks Pip, if it is i got Soy to thank again x

Hopefully I won't need it, but before you swan off to 1st Tri please will you tell me all about it?

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Im not going into 1st Tri stopping around here till everyone of you have your BFPs :hugs:

Here's one of the Links for Soy off the internet but there is quite a bit on there.

https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Im not going into 1st Tri stopping around here till everyone of you have your BFPs :hugs:
> 
> Here's one of the Links for Soy off the internet but there is quite a bit on there.
> 
> https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html

That's really interesting *poppy*. Where do you get yours from, how much do you take and why did you start taking it?

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

I bought mine from Tesco's £4 its just on the supplement isle 'yellow and white tub' 40mg's per tablet

My last pregnancy i took on CD2-CD6. First 3 days took 160mg's and last 2 days 200mg's. This cycle i took on CD3-CD7 and only took 160mg's for 4 days and upped last day to 200mg's.

Id read about it on two of the threads on here and a lot of women had success with it, i took it more mainly because of my age and my egg quality, didnt think for one second it would actually work on my very first attempt so was shocked when i got my BFP.

If i dont get my BFP this cycle i may take on CD2-CD6 again.

Soy Isoflavones is basically the natural substitute for Clomid without all the horrible side effects Clomid can give you. It dont work for everyone a bit like Clomid dont and it can either bring your ovulation forward or delay it... my first time trying Soy it delayed my ovulation by 4 days, this cycle i ovulated on CD10 same as last month so didnt do anything to it.

Links here

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html


https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi ladies.

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I just followed my buddies Pip & Poppy over cuz I want a BFP in 2011 too!!! I won't be POAS just yet (not until after ovulation that is) as I am trying to take a more relaxed approach to TTC than I used to but I enjoy all the banter and look forward to seeing all of us get BFPs this year. 

Fingers crossed Poppy that those lines become super obvious soon. FXed!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhh allmuddledup lovely to see you in here :hugs: and thank you, but being ever so cautious with the amount of evaps ICs can give xxx


----------



## pip7890

Hello AMU! Welcome.

You need to post your Journal link and hopefully we'll find you some more stalkers.

I'm off to bedski now. I'm all worn out with the drama of the Celtic v Rangers match (and that was the off-pitch action!).

Night all :wave:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhhh allmuddledup lovely to see you in here :hugs: and thank you, but being ever so cautious with the amount of evaps ICs can give xxx


----------



## poppy666

Night Pip xx


----------



## caleblake

pip, what colour are you? :rofl: xxx


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: by that I mean blue ot green? xxx


----------



## pip7890

gash02 said:


> pip, what colour are you? :rofl: xxx

Lol. I had to read that twice before I got you!

My OH supports Celtic so I do too by default. Plus I look better in green than blue!!!! OH grew up just outside Glasgow. He only needs to say 'murder', 'hurdle' or 'curly wurly' and I melt!! If he says my name 'Karen' it absolutely sends me. I think I could O just listening to him read the shipping forecast!!

Pip x


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: my DH is a rangers fan so I have a grumpy hubby tonight :haha:

where in glasgow is he from? xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Gash I also have a very grumpy DH!! Xx


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Pip, it's good to be back! It got a bit dark back there but I've stepped back into the sunshine from BnB :D < < < Cheesy!! :haha:

So I'm raring to go this cycle, let's get those BFP's for Christmas babies eh! Who's with me???

Oh and the avatar pic is me and my DD - you probably guessed that though! So cute! :)


----------



## xSamanthax

Hello Ladies, Hope your all ok.

Quick question for you all. How often do you use OPKs?? And when do you start using them? This will be the first time i've used them and i am so confused :wacko:


----------



## pip7890

Hi Gash. He's from a village near Motherwell. 

Glad to have you back Puppycat. 

Hi Samantha. I've just started using them myself so not an expert. Usually the instructions with the OPKs tell you when and how to test. Also look at the peeonastick website I linked to in my post to Laura. It has lots of good advice. 

Another long, difficult day at work ahead today. I'll try and catch up later. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

xSamanthax said:


> Hello Ladies, Hope your all ok.
> 
> Quick question for you all. How often do you use OPKs?? And when do you start using them? This will be the first time i've used them and i am so confused :wacko:

I test twice a day 2pm and 8pm, but this is a good site https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#8


----------



## allmuddledup

Good morning ladies. I'm eager to hear if the lines on Poppy's ICs have beefed up or if they are just messing you about (FX for beefy lines!!) 

In the encouraging news department, I think Ov is on it's way for me. I've just written about it in my journal, but in short, I am hoping to Ov by the end of this coming weekend. Fingers crossed tight that the signs I'm getting aren't a false start.

Poppy, I agree with you on the using OPKs 2 times a day. I used to do them around noon and again right before bedtime so they were about 12 hours apart. Also agree, POAS website is brilliant for OPK advice.

Right, so obviously me and OH are giving it our best go this month but I am not actually holding my breath for a BFP this month. I reckon I will be trying Soy next month if no luck this month. I have been really good on my low-GI diet since i started 5 days ago which is what helped me conceive last time. Wish me luck!!


----------



## laura_2010

Have you tested poppy??? :flower:
I got my pos opk this morn soo very happy:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Yes tested this morning line came up much quicker than yesterday but still faint but not as faint as yesterdays but not sure if i see colour or not so classing it as a BFN,, will buy a superdrug one tomorrow and that'll tell me for sure.

Bit ill today got a stomach bug woke up after 4am wanting to be sick but wasnt.

allmuddledup i got everything crossed sooooooooooooo tightly for you, roll on ov day :dust::dust::dust:

Yahhhhhhhhhh Laura go catch that eggy :0) xxx:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laura_2010

Sounding goood tho:winkwink: Lots of luck! x Thanks Im soo pleased i got it!


----------



## caleblake

get to the shops poppy, Im dying to see that :bfp: today. 

Pip thats the opposite side of glasgow from me but know where your at.

xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Woop!! Sounds great Poppy!!
Good luck!!xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Can you see it?
 



Attached Files:







test 1 009.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 19









test 1 013.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## joey300187

i see it but only on the first one. im not usually very good at spotting faint ones either ;) xxx


----------



## laura_2010

YEES! I see it more in the first than the second one!! :hugs: Thats gotta be it ! :hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

I can see it Poppy, has it got colour?
Defo get another test just to be sure xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Yes a very pale pink, will test late this afternoon to but done about 10 now :haha:x


----------



## allmuddledup

Poppy, that looks positive to me!!! Did you take those photos before the test dried? Oooohh, fingers crossed soooo tight for you!!! How many DPO are you? Xoxox


----------



## pip7890

Poppy - I can see it. Go get another test. Fingers crossed 

AMU - go girl!

Everyone else - hello. Just dropping in whilst having my wrap. 

I got another Peak on the monitor this morning so made full use of it! Feeling optimistic that we're doing everything we need to this month but without the stress. Temp was slightly down (36.11) today from yesterday so don't think I ovd yet. However I did take it early (4.30 am) as I needed to pee and would be getting up again at 6.00 am. 

:dust: to you all

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Can you see it?

:happydance: :happydance: OMG I TOTALLY SEE IT!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Go get a FRER hun, I want to see a BFP with attitude!!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat I'll go superdrug in the morning to make sure its a bfp :hugs:

These are dry but getting darker x
 



Attached Files:







bnb 002.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 11









bnb 003.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 9


----------



## allmuddledup

I would say a definite BFP Poppy!!! Evap lines just aren't that clear. How many DPO are you today?? Sooo excited for you!! Super big :hugs: xoxoxox


----------



## puppycat

Lol Poppy you is up the duff chick!! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

10dpo im just trying to stay calm lol but will be nervous tomorrow when/if its confirmed :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... 

Awww Poppy.. Fxed its your BFP!!! Looks good from here.. cant wait till tom!!

CD14 here...yay getting closer to o day.. hopefully we all catch that eggy!


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Poppy but it looks pretty good for 10dpo :0)


----------



## laura_2010

yup defffo....:happydance:
Had my pos opk this morn I tested again at 1pm and still pos....why??
And again now lighter.... will BD tonight thooo x


----------



## poppy666

You could of had a longgggggggggggg surge its not uncommon, i had 2 days off the Soy last time i took it :thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

Huuum okies....:wacko: Il BD tonight then.... so AFter a pos 12-24 hrs later you ovulate?


----------



## poppy666

Yep............ get on it :haha::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caleblake

:yipee: I can see it pops, you are preggars, told you!! :tease:

Im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you xxx


----------



## poppy666

Gash im trying to stay calm till tomorrow when ive done a proper test lol :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

I think you are as well! :happydance:


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies!

I have not been around much. I just moved and been super busy with that. 

Poppy????BFP??? I so see it!!!! YAY!! Massive hugs to you my darling!

AFM, 6 days till af, have been so busy with moving and car repairs and blah I have not had too much time to stress this month. I am not feeling it? But who knows!

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!

xo :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hello again,

After reading this thread from the start, I just realised I didn't introduce myself properly the other day when I popped in and said I wanted to join you. So, here goes!

I'm Ellen, nearly 35, I've had 3 pregnancy losses in under 18 months (ectopic, early mc, chromosomal abnormality) and I've really only just pulled through my last loss which was on 26 December. It's been dark days for me but I am finally feeling better and coming back to life. 

I decided last Saturday that things have to get better and that I needed to make some changes. So, I have started a diet to help with my PCOS, am trying to exercise regularly (to help with everything - mental and physical!), and I've started a TTC Journal (https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/549742-allmuddledups-ttc-after-3-losses-journal.html). Feel free to join me anytime. I would happily welcome followers. Pip has been my sole cheerleader so far (you're amazing Pip!) and I'm sure she would love some help. Poppy has been a superstar as well and really kept me going for the last 2 months. I am grateful to all my BnB buddies.

Here's hoping each and everyone of us get our 2011 BFP (good going Poppy!!). I would wish for a 2011 baby as well but knowing my body and how long it took me to conceive last time, I'm just going to hope for a BFP that results in a baby, whenever it happens! (please let it be 2011, please please).

I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you here. lots of :hugs:.

Ellen xoxox


----------



## Suze

Ooooh Poppy after a tip off 'elsewhere' haha:) I had to come and see your news, I can definitely see them it looks like you're pregnant :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: hmmmm i wonder where 'elsewhere' is lol hope you and :baby: doing fine sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Suze said:


> Ooooh Poppy after a tip off 'elsewhere' haha:) I had to come and see your news, I can definitely see them it looks like you're pregnant :happydance:

Hi Suze. How are you doing? 

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Thanks yeah I'm just taking it day by day just hoping to get beyond 6 weeks without any spotting otherwise I'm going to think this is doomed too :dohh:
So have you got a stash of hpt's for the morning? :happydance: Did you time bd with opk's this month?


----------



## Suze

Hi Pip too :hi: I'm ok, and you?


----------



## xSamanthax

Think i'm getting positive OPKs so please keep sending me lots of :dust:! I really hope we get a BFP this time... if not at least i'll have more of an idea what CD days my period is now


----------



## poppy666

Suze said:


> Thanks yeah I'm just taking it day by day just hoping to get beyond 6 weeks without any spotting otherwise I'm going to think this is doomed too :dohh:
> So have you got a stash of hpt's for the morning? :happydance: Did you time bd with opk's this month?

Without looking at my chart i think i dtd twice near ov time, but yes started the opks early cos i ov'd on CD10 :dohh: Im going superdrug in the morning cos ICs just give a faint line and its making me paranoid. FX'd you got a sticky there lovely and another 8mths you'll have a lovely healthy :baby:


----------



## lilrojo

Hello ladies... so cd14 for me.. took my opk a bit ago and took some pics of it and they turned out terrible, so blurry, then right after that my camera decided to go to junk, now wont even work.. ugh got to get a new one soon.. so i can continue sharing lol.. so here is one of the best pics lol.. back up to see them.. just wish you could see it as well as I can... but oh well hopeful to see a fade in.. or a strong pos would be fine!

should be soon though yay:happydance:

So hopeful for you poppy, just cant wait for tomorrow..:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







100_4554.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poppy666

I got all excited then thinking it was a pregnancy test lol :haha: is a bit blurry but get plenty of stock up there :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

I'm well, thanks. Waiting to ov - could be happening as I type. First month of temping, opks and CBFM so fingers crossed it does the trick.

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

poppy666 said:


> I got all excited then thinking it was a pregnancy test lol :haha: is a bit blurry but get plenty of stock up there :happydance:

It does look like one huh.. :dohh: but nope just ovulation.. I wish!! You bet I will!!

I know my camera is such crap.. now is dead.. so gotta buy a new one..

Good luck Pip!! Fxed you catch that eggy!!


----------



## pip7890

I'm off to bed :sleep:

Can't wait to see your :test: tomorrow Poppy.

Hi and bye lilrojo :wave:

Night night all.

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Night Pip, go and get some :sex: too just in case that eggy is on it's way to you too :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Suze said:


> Night Pip, go and get some :sex: too just in case that eggy is on it's way to you too :thumbup:

There won't be any of that tonight. I'm downstairs and OH went up to bed about an hour ago and I can hear him snoring from here! I'll get some in the morning.:winkwink:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Night Pip im off soon too still a bit poorly need sleep xxx


----------



## Suze

:thumbup: for morning :sex: Pip

Night Poppy, look forward to more lines tomorrow!


----------



## mami2karina

Poppy that is MOST DEF a :bfp:!!!!! A HUGE Congrats hun! I'm sure if you take a FRER tomorrow you will get a great line!!!!!!


----------



## allmuddledup

Poppy! Poppy! Waiting to see your lines!! Hope you are feeling better this morning. xoxox


----------



## puppycat

Poppy - the suspense is killing me!!! x


----------



## caleblake

poppy where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?


----------



## Suze

I think she must have hot footed it down to Superdrug :haha: Just hope she's done a nice pot of fmu :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

looks like we'll be waiting a bit longer 

Stalking Poppy's last known movements!


----------



## laura_2010

Quick Q-
Pos opk yeseday and tested at pm same...
Todays opk - was lighter but still there.??? Wsnt a pos, but shud I still be getting lines after a pos??
Cramping as well... Did BD last night tho:winkwink:


----------



## caleblake

thanks puppycat, will jump on later xxx


----------



## allmuddledup

To Laura re:OPK - It's fairly normal to get a faint line on OPKs at nearly any time of month. Some ladies have a fade-in or fade-out pattern as well so I wouldn't worry about still having a line. You should start counting down the 12-36 hours to ovulation from the FIRST positive OPK you get. Hope you catch the egg!! Good luck. xox


----------



## caleblake

now your just keeping me in suspense pops :rofl: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Sorry im late online and was afternoon weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol i was that busy didnt get chance to poas till after 3pm :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







pg test 001.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Deethehippy

OMG! Congratulations! It's a definate BFP :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie, i had to do it in secret at OHs mums then get home to take piccy lol... dont want anyone in our family and friends to know yet xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

Congrats hun!!!!!! Its defo BFP :thumbup:


----------



## caleblake

:yipee: I knew it :hugs: loads and loads and loads of sticky :dust:

Soooooooooooooooooooo HAPPY for you xxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks for the sticky dust Gash :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

YAY CONGRATS POPPY!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Great line!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laura_2010

Big gratz to you !!!!! :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

wow thats deffo a BFP ;) so pleased for you hun xxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Yaaaaaayyy Poppy!!! Fingers crossed for the next 34 weeks to be as perfect as pregnancy can be!!! Xoxox


----------



## puppycat

Poppy - I'm so pleased you confirmed your BFP, congrats and I hope we all follow you very shortly!!

Pip - Keep :sex: honey - go get that eggy!

Gash - good to see you still lurking around :haha:

:hugs: for everyone else

AFM has an ATOS review for my ESA benefit today which I had been told was just the DSS' way of taking the p out of people (and to be honest some people there were so obviously faking it!)

Anyway it went ok so need to wait and see if the 'decision maker', as (s)he's ominously referred to as, says yes or no to my benefit.

Makes me so angry because I'm waiting for work to resolve my grievance and can do nothing until they sort it out. Grrr.

Anyway, think happy thoughts eh x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks and hope they hurry up and sort your benefit out sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Suze

:wohoo: Poppy, that's a vey BIG FAT positive :yipee:

Lots and lots of sticky :dust: to you, we'll share it!


----------



## poppy666

Back at ya Suze :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

Fantastic news Poppy. Congratulations. Let's hope this is the start of a run of them. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

OMG... :yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Soooo happy for you Poppy... Have a happy and healthy 9 months.. and hope we all follow you shortly!!


AFM-still no pos opk yet.. didnt get to take one till after 4pm.. so was a bit late... oh well.. just keep dtd and testing.. hopefully catch that eggy...

Good luck to rest of you!


----------



## pip7890

Good morning

Any FF experts out there? How do I share my chart on here for you to look at? I think I ovulated somewhere between CD12 and CD13. My CBFM showed a Peak CD11 and CD12 and High CD13 and Low CD14 (today). My temp went up on CD13 and again today. Am I right in thinking that I need a third day of elevated temperatures for FF to detect ovulation?

Guess I'm in the 2WW. It's going to be a llllllllooooooooooonnnnnnnnggggggg fortnight!

Oi *poppy* blow some of your :dust: my way!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Pip go into your chart and click 'chart' on left. Then on your left again you will see 'sharing' hover over that and a list comes up click 'ticker' then re-do your ticker, at the end you'll get a BBcode to put in siggy :thumbup:


lilrojo thanks sweetie and yes your all following missy :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Pip go into your chart and click 'chart' on left. Then on your left again you will see 'sharing' hover over that and a list comes up click 'ticker' then re-do your ticker, at the end you'll get a BBcode to put in siggy :thumbup:

Thanks *poppy*. Does that mean if someone wants to see my chart to comment on it all they have to do is click on my siggy?

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Sending you lots of :dust: for the 2ww Pip, hope it passes quickly!


----------



## babyhopes2010

digi was neg :hissy: oh well im only 11dpo...still sucks tho lol

and frer now dried.......

https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6489/bfpc.jpg

bfp :yipee:


----------



## Suze

Congrats babyhopes :happydance: The line is nice and easy to see, I only ever get light ones at 11dpo, I've never done a digi that early.


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations *babyhopes*

Two :bfp:s in 24 hours. Get in!!!

Hope it's catching.

Pip x


----------



## caleblake

awh congratulations babyhopes, I was going to post on this thread 2 days ago that it was about due some :bfp: s, lets hope its the start of a long run of them.

Loads of sticky :dust: for you babyhopes

and here some dust for the girls who are waiting :dust: :dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## poppy666

pip7890 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Pip go into your chart and click 'chart' on left. Then on your left again you will see 'sharing' hover over that and a list comes up click 'ticker' then re-do your ticker, at the end you'll get a BBcode to put in siggy :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks *poppy*. Does that mean if someone wants to see my chart to comment on it all they have to do is click on my siggy?
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

Sorry Pip went shopping, but yes i can see your chart now :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

I've just sent a message to Becci asking after Hayley. Hope she and Em are okay.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Yes Hayley been off for ages hope she ok, but know Emz was busy moving and waiting to be connected x


----------



## pip7890

Just seen you've added an EDD - looks great. Wouldn't it be wonderful if baby came on 11/11/11?

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

I was just thinking that Pip, but my consultant gave me a sweep at 38wks with Korben and had him 2wks early so i dont even think i'll get that far into November :shrug: but 11/11/11 looks great lol

Im scared to add a ticker yet so thought id just put that little bit in my siggy for now xx


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... hope your all doing well... 

pip good luck waiting out the 2ww.. I will be joining you shortly...

Poppy & BabyHopes-so excited for you both... congrats and hope you both have a H&H 9months..

Good luck to rest of you!

AFM-Cd16 today.. should o in a few days.. ticker says today is one of most fertile days.. hope its right.. lol! Hope your all having a great weekend!


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo make sure you get plenty of stock in there over weekend and legs in the air :haha: i did that pmsl


----------



## caleblake

ah pops hope at your scan they put your due date ahead a few days, then at least your due date qwould be 11/11/11 xxx


----------



## poppy666

Good point... thats when i even dare go to the doctors :dohh: are you taking asprin? x


----------



## Suze

I was thinking about the November due dates too, poppy if you go 2 weeks early it could be 1/11/11 which is still good!
I was thinking the same for me too as my due date by LMP us 3/11/11. 

I'm taking 5mg folic acid but no aspirin until 12 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Well girlies I had a bit of bad news yesterday - the tabs Dr put me on (which were supposed to be the safest thing for pregnancy) haven't worked for me so they've added another on top of those. I had hoped to be tablet free by Summer but it doesn't look hopeful.

I'm not sure it would be the best time atm to TTC given that the tablets could affect baby in first and third tri so it'd just be selfish and reckless of me to TTC atm.

:cry:


----------



## poppy666

1/11/11 is good too Suze lol as long as its not 31st Oct 'halloween' :haha:

Puppycat you must be gutted sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

:hug: Puppycat

Is the doctor sure that there are no other options? How much has the miscarriage and subsequent attempts to TTC contributed to the new tablets not kicking in for you? I just wonder whether it's a bit chicken and egg. Is it possible to give it another month and then switch tablets?

Don't rush into making any decisions about TTC or meds. Talk it through with OH and explore all your options. Docs can be quick to prescribe but, speaking from my own experience, that's not always the answer. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Well I didn't see my usual Dr yesterday, she's on leave until April (and I couldn't wait that long) so she might prescribe something different when I see her next but for the moment at least I'm on these new tablets.

I have the number of Cognitive Behavioural (sp?) Therapist from work but when I went to the health review yesterday she said it's best to go through my Dr not work as they can be biased?

I don't know.

Yesterday answering all the questions they had made me realise that I actually am quite a rubbish mother, I don't take Laura out for 'fresh air' and I'm always nagging at my husband. Probably best not to have a new baby when I can't even look after myself atm eh. x


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat please dont ever say your not a good mother, i dont go out that much and im always ranting at my OH but that dont make me a bad mother... your just having a crap time atm so sending you some massive :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Poppy, I'm just paranoid that people will assume I can't cope because of my depression when in truth I think the only one who judges me is me. Silly.

Thanks for the hugs x


----------



## poppy666

Thousand suffer from depression 'me included', got a few lovely ladies on my thread who in fact suffer yrs of depression and are on medication for it whilst they're pregnant x


----------



## puppycat

Really? That's intriguing. Which thread is that? I'd be interested to find out what they're on, God knows my Dr needs a hint with my medication!

That's actually cheered me up immensely xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah course not a lot online atm but they'll be back on later or deffo tomorrow sweetie https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/419752-team-ding-dong-bonking-into-new-year.html


----------



## lilrojo

Hey lovely ladies.. hope your all doing well.. and Puppy I dont take my daughter out for "fresh air" either.. lol.. thats a crazy thing to base whether your a good mother or not on.. If thats what its based on then Im not either, lol... Plus its freezing here..brrr to cold to be out and about.. I bet your a wonderful mother... your avatar pics always show you love your lil girl sooo much... 

Poppy-hope your doing well.. and I plan to get plenty stock up there waiting for miss eggy!!


----------



## poppy666

Good cos i'll be checking on you tomorrow to make sure you do get the goods :haha:

Im doing fine trying not to think too much cos it gets me paranoid, ie every af cramp or twinge im getting edgy :dohh: anyways its my birthday tomorrow and im out all day so will take my mind off everything hopefully xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Planning to stock up tonight lol!!

:cake: Happy Birthday, a day early!!

Im sure many of us will feel the same way.. with the paranoid thing.. I know I will.. but try not to let it..hope you can have fun tomorrow and get your mind off of things.. thats what Im trying to do now.. not stress too much about it all..:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks lilrojo - that was one of the questions the woman asked in my health review but the way she said it made me feel awful. She phrased it like "you don't even take your daughter out for fresh air...?" like it was something I should be doing on a daily basis and then she looked at me like I was crazy or something. 

I don't know what to think any more, my Nan keeps going on at me about Laura too, telling me that pasta and fruit aren't a solid diet for my daughter and I should be giving her mashed potatoes etc, everything else she just throws on the floor or plays with. I do try her with everything, we even went out to a chinese all you can eat buffet today so I could try her on all the different dishes there - I may worry a little too much!

Everyone seems to have an opinion on how you raise your child don't they!!


----------



## puppycat

Happy birthday for tomorrow Poppy, how lovely to have a birthday with a little bean in your belly! :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh im sure laura will eat other things when she's ready... as long as she eats something thats all that matters :hugs:

Thanks for birthday wishes Eeeek im 41 tomorrow 'scary' :blush: but i dont feel it especially with korben :kiss:


----------



## caleblake

awh happy birthday for tomorrow pops :cake:

Puppycat thats a terrible thing to say, Im sure you are a fantastic mother :hugs: Love is much more important than fresh air

hey liljoro xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Gash... how have you been doing.... is the ms gone yet?


----------



## babyhopes2010

*LOOOOOOOKKKK 12DPO *

https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/5086/dscn1688wa.jpg
*I COULDNT RESIST,FRER IS ABOUT SAME TODAY BUT IC LOT DARKER AND BFP ON DIGI! ARE MY HCG LEVELS OK?*


----------



## pip7890

Happy Birthday Poppy! :cake: You don't look a day over 21!!! (Just remember to say that to me when it's my turn to be 41 in December!)

Afm - FF says I ovulated CD12 so I'm 3DPO! I'd like one of those :bfp:s next week please. Where do I place my order?

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Wooo Pip, already 3 days into 2ww, that'll be helpful, not so long to wait! :haha:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO POPPY!!!

Babyhopes I can't dispute that positive :haha: I wouldn't worry about your HCG levels from a digi hun, they're not the most reliable with the dates xxx :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

*happy birthday poppy*



Hey ladies.. 

Pip wow 3 dpo already.. hope it goes by fast for you... I will be joining you in the 2ww soon.. yay... hope we both get our BFPs so we can join the others!!

Congrats Babyhopes... no denying that BFP!!

Hey Puppy.. how are you doing??

AFM CD17, ticker says I will O tomorrow, wait and see if thats what my opk says too.. hope so!! Dtd last night so I know were covered, may tonight if pos opk, otherwise tomorrow night..

Hope your all having a nice weekend.


----------



## puppycat

lilrojo said:


> *happy birthday poppy*
> 
> Hey Puppy.. how are you doing??

Hey I'm not too bad today thanks hun, had lunch at the in laws today and have just done dinner for DH and Laura. Really looking forward to my bed tonight, was up at 7.30 this morning :sleep:

How are you? and Poppy - nice day so far? x


----------



## allmuddledup

Oooh, happy birthday Poppy!! I hope you had a lovely day! E xoxox


----------



## poppy666

Too be honest its felt like a normal day but been nice and quiet :kiss:

allmuddledup will have a read of your journal tonight when korben's in bed see what you been up to :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/3712/birthdaycandlesq.gif

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poppy666

Awww :kiss::hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

Happy Birthday Poppy!! xx

Congrats Babyhopes!! xx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Bella... did you get af cramps 'mild' when you was early? im getting paranoid :dohh:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Poppy, hope you are having a lovely day! 
Yes I sure did have AF pains and I too was paranoid! But think it is totally normal.
I have been having Ovulation type pains and pains shooting up my bum (sorry tmi!) for the last few days, I am quite paranoid as that is all I have had apart from the odd pain in my boobs! 
Have you had any other symptoms yet?
xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Not really just swollen bbs, very bloated my jeans getting tight and like you the odd jabbing in right :holly:

Glad im not only one with hardly any symptoms, with korben all i had was sore bbs at the side nothing else x


----------



## BellasMummy

With my LO I was the same, so it is hard to work out what we are supposed to get! I am going back to docs on Tues to hopefully get a date for an early scan! xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

Evening all

I've got sympathy sore boobs with you both. My :holly: are so swollen and sore - they're like melons!

Had a lovely relaxing weekend. Just watching results for DOI.

Be back later.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Im too scared to go doctors yet, may wait till im 12wks :haha:


----------



## Suze

Happy Birthday Poppy :cake:

I'm totally paranoid about my lack of symptoms and I've had a lot of cramping :dohh: I was thinking of asking for bloods to be done dunno :shrug:


----------



## BellasMummy

I was really scared too, but when I had the MMC I didn't go to docs till nearly 9 weeks, but the little heartbeat had stopped at 7 so thought I should go earlier this time. I don't think I could wait till 12 week scan again. I am really really scared to be honest.
xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Suze i was thinking of asking for bloods done just to be sure everything ok... i hate this paranoia now :cry:


----------



## Suze

I know, I've made myself sore with 'wiping' and keep on thinking I can see something on the loo paper :blush:


----------



## BellasMummy

My doc did all routine bloods the other day, but they don't HCG levels here. That is obviously how they didn't notice my MMC from my bloods last time.
I don't understand why they don't do it!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Iv had stabbing pains in left ovary and sore left boob lol but googling it reassured me its normal its corpus leuteam cyst or sumit which is normal xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Suze said:


> I know, I've made myself sore with 'wiping' and keep on thinking I can see something on the loo paper :blush:

lol me too:haha:


----------



## poppy666

What we all like? we all gonna be sectioned before we get to 3rd Tri :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol i was telling dh its eptopic its epopic earlier.wtf! some one straight jacket me quick!


----------



## Suze

BH I was going to say corpus luteum pain! Bellas you don't live in the north east do you and what other bloods did they do if not hcg?! I'm not sure if our docs do hcg levels or if it would have to be done by a hospital consultant...I'm under one but don't want to see her just yet!


----------



## caleblake

I had no symptoms at all till about 6 1/2 weeks then the ms hit me like a train. Im still paranoid even after a scan xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Suze no I am in south, they did all routine bloods quite alot actually!
Glucose, viral ones, check iron levels, there were about 6 tubes! And urine aswell. I hate having all the blods done but wish I could have my HCG levels checked!


----------



## Suze

I've just posted this in my journal but I think all us paranoid ladies need to stock up on this in our bathrooms for the time being :haha:

https://www.redcandy.co.uk/images/prod/renova-toilet-tissue-red6.jpg


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Nice!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Suze said:


> I've just posted this in my journal but I think all us paranoid ladies need to stock up on this in our bathrooms for the time being :haha:
> 
> https://www.redcandy.co.uk/images/prod/renova-toilet-tissue-red6.jpg

:haha: i panicked last night when wiping thing there was blood it was fluff off my red knickers:haha:


----------



## pip7890

Morning all

Work this morning and then second attempt at a smear this afternoon. I'm 4DPO so hopefully it'll be okay to get one today. What do you think?

My :holly: are still sore. I hate hormones :growlmad: 

Have a good day. 

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Morning, pip I'd probably just mention to them that you are ttc, have just ovulated and there is a chance you could be pregnant but it's too early to tell. I've not been in that situation but best checking it out, maybe ring them before you go. I think id feel slightly easier about having a smear done before I ov I dunno :shrug: Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm if it was me id delay it a week or so cos i wouldnt want anyone messing up there certainly not at your stage 4dpo :shrug:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all...
Another Q...
Right im BBT but.... didnt do it wen I first wake..:wacko: I had temp dip after I got my pos opk..3rd and ovlted 4th... got ewcm and now it creamy and white.. My temp was 36.4 this morn ( c) is that bad but didnt take it first thing? or does it riase few days after ovulation? x


----------



## poppy666

It will start rising sweetie x


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks Im new to temping lol...:flower: :hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy!!!!! Your preggerzz!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!! Soooo sooooo happy for youu babes!!!! Eeeeek!!! Lil pops in the oven :coolio:​:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :happydance::wohoo: :happydance: :baby: 

O M G !!!!!!!!!!​
Hi everyone :wave:
Sorry i just got a tiny tiny tiny bit excited hehe ;) :happydance: Pops im so happy for you!! not been able to have a proper look through but saw Poppys second line and well i believe the saying is "1 picture is worth a 1000 words" ;) eeeeeeek!! Hope everyone ok?? Missing you all like MAD :wacko: so strange not having internet or anything.. Orange cmpletely cut my phone bill off m*ther f*cking b*tching tw*ts ;) so cant even recieve calls or texts :growlmad: gave the woman a rate mouth full, ooh well.. silly bitch should have unblock the phone :smug: hehe!! anywayyy.. new house is brill, lots of sexytime but only on CD10 - might ov test as my CD have gone to 30 days :dohh: lol!! im kinder in the "it will happen when it happens" type of mood but still guna be weeing on those sticks.. :coolio: 

soo because i am too lazy to read through all like 50 pages iv missed if anyone wants to give the a LARGE dose of gossip then GET TYPING ;) ​
MASSIVE HUGS TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Good to see you Ems, we've missed you too hun!!
So glad your house is nice, and you've been a busy girl :sex: :haha:

AFM I have no idea what CD I am - could work it out but not much point, not going to TTC whilst on these new tablets, not until I've had chance to see my usual Dr in April. Might be for the best as I feel less stressed than normal! ha.

Hope you all have sunshine, it's lush here, just waiting for the washing machine to finish so I can peg it out. Laura's fast asleep so P&Q for a bit ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## poppy666

Emzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz we missed you :happydance::happydance: Thanks for the colourful party :haha::kiss::hugs: Glad your all settled in now missy now hope your ass is back online :winkwink:

CD10 hope your getting plenty of sexy time now and ready to poas's :winkwink: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Suze and Poppy. I rang and explained situation to Ward Clerk. She went away and spoke to someone. They said it was okay having smear today so I'm going to go to hospital. Before I let them near me I'll give them history again and check there is no risk of disturbing anything. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Ok Pip let us know how you got on and see you later xx


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies.. hope your all doing well today...

Em-so nice to hear from you... we have def missed you too!!

Puppy-sorry about having to wait but happy your feeling less stressed, and yay for P&Q!

Pip-hope everything goes well for you today...

Poppy-hope them symptoms start up soon, lol... when you going to the dr...

Hi to anyone I missed!

AFM-cd18.. ovulation day... maybe.. lol... depending on my opks.. I know its coming.. my libido has been way up lately, dtd last night again, but for fun not just with baby making on the brain.. may talk dh into it again tonigh lol.. we shall see.. hopefully my opk will be pos and we can make a baby!!


----------



## poppy666

Fx'd for ovulation day :happydance:

Im not sure when to go doctors 'another 8mths be good' :haha: dont want to go for too early a scan incase nothing there cos i'll freak out :cry: so may leave it for a month :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

I hear ya poppy... i dont want to go either not till im 12 weeks lol.. which is when I lost my lil beanie.. I had an early scan and saw the baby and its heart beating, still didnt matter 5 weeks later had my mc.. so I know I dont want an early scan with my next.. if its gonna happen I dont want to see my beanie..


----------



## poppy666

If i didnt need to go on blood thinners it would be 20wks when i went doctors lol x


----------



## lilrojo

poppy666 said:


> If i didnt need to go on blood thinners it would be 20wks when i went doctors lol x

:haha: heck make it when you go into labor.. wish I could!


----------



## poppy666

Will just register baby then they'll know :haha:


----------



## pip7890

Evening everyone

I had a bit of drama on the train home. Some young lads got on the stop before I was due to get off. They sat around me and started swearing and farting and wafting it over to me. Normally I would challenge them but today I just felt so crap and vulnerable that I just ignored it. As I went to get up I said excuse me so that I could get past. They started taking the mickey out of me and again I just ignored it. As the train pulled into the station I was thrown sideways as a couple of the lads were skittled into me. One of the bigger lads at the back had barged into them and in turn they hit me. I snapped at that point and marched my way to where the big lad was and told him he was a fing idiot. He just laughed in my face so I got right up to him and pointed my finger at him and said I could be pregnant. What would you do if pushing me like caused me to lose the baby? By this point and young girl with them came up to me and said don't you f-ing point your fingers at him you f-ing c-. By the time the doors opened I was surrounded by about a dozen young lads and lasses all shouting at me for having a go at the lad who started it all off. I got off the train and was followed down the platform by them with the girl f-ing and blinding at me. I was so tempted to smack her across the face. I said to her what if I'd been pregnant. Doing that could cause someone to miscarry and she just smirked. I went up to the guard and told him what was going on and he said, don't get upset love, some kids are just like that, they don't have very good parents! I was so p-d off I went after the kids and tried to take their photos - god only know what possessed me - but they ran off and hid behind cars in the car park. At that point I burst into tears and phoned my OH. He was all for coming home and taking me to the police. I was all for going to the platform they'll be getting on tomorrow's train and kicking the shit out of them.

Anyway, once I calmed down I finally made it to the hospital. I fully interrogated the Sister as to risks etc and I finally got my smear - yeah! She said if it is negative then I'll be referred back to my GP for a smear in 6 months and if that's negative I can go onto annual smears. However, if today's smear is not negative (and it's not been negative for about 3 or 4 years now) then I'll have to go back to the hospital in 6 months. The Women's Unit is co-located with the Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit so I'm hoping I don't need to go back there again for either reason.

Drama over for the day, or so I thought. I took DS to hockey and when I went to pick him up he limped to the car. He'd been struck on the knee with a hockey ball at close range and so we ended up in A&E for two and a half hours. Didn't get home until nearly 8.30 pm.

My :holly: are agony, I'm emotional, peeing on the hour every hour, snotty and aching all around my back and hips. I could really go a large whisky but I shall refrain for now.

Hope you ladies have had a better day than me.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

How awful Pip and disrespectful kids are today, im glad you didnt slap the girl more for your own safety you just dont know what kids are like these days... really hope your ok sweetie :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

OMGosh Pip how awful! that must of been scary, i can't believe the guard didn't do anything. Kids these days are just disrespectful and scary! I'm really glad you are 'ok' though :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Wow Pip, Huge Hugs, I am also surprised the guard did nothing.. that is terrible and hope your feeling better now..

Well no ovulation day for me yet.. neg opks so changed my ticker.. hopeful for tomorrow to get a positive... we will see...


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

lilrojo said:


> Well no ovulation day for me yet.. neg opks so changed my ticker.. hopeful for tomorrow to get a positive... we will see...

None of my ICs came up positive lilrojo although my CBFM did show peak and my temps confirmed ovulation. Not sure if I was testing properly. I'll be more regimented with my testing next month if AF gets me at the end of next week.

FF says I should wait until 22 March to test if AF doesn't come on 19 March. Not sure I can go that long!!!!

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Poor Pip. You've had a severely rubbish day. You were brave standing up to them, just glad you didn't get jumped in the end. Tomorrow will be better - I'll do my exercises and diet and you'll have your fruit. :hugs: Xoxox


----------



## puppycat

Oh Pip i'm so sorry you had such an awful experience.
Young kids in a gang like that are so scary aren't they. The thing is these days you don't know if they're carrying knives etc. You hear so many bad stories on the news etc.
When I was younger I used to hate people judging all young people but now i'm older I can see why people have this opinion. I go out of my way to avoid groups now.


----------



## pip7890

Morning. 

Let's hope today is less eventful than yesterday!

5DPO today. Got a huge temp jump this morning from yesterday. I temped at 36.11 (CD12 - ov day); up to 36.22 (1DPO); up again to 36.31 (2DPO); up again to 36.40 (3DPO); with a slight drop to 36.38 (4DPO) and then today it went up to 36.52. Hope that's a good sign. 

Who else is symptom spotting? Last night, for about 5 minutes, I felt a repeated nipping sensation on the left hand side of my lower abdomen. It wasn't painful but was sore. My :holly: are still like melons. If AF comes I'm definitely going to the docs for some EPO or GLA to help take some of the pain away. I can't be done with tender breasts for 2/3rd of my cycle. 

DS has a very bruised and swollen knee. He has to go to school because he has his first GCSE tomorrow. 

Hope you are all well. 

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

pip7890 said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> I had a bit of drama on the train home. Some young lads got on the stop before I was due to get off. They sat around me and started swearing and farting and wafting it over to me. Normally I would challenge them but today I just felt so crap and vulnerable that I just ignored it. As I went to get up I said excuse me so that I could get past. They started taking the mickey out of me and again I just ignored it. As the train pulled into the station I was thrown sideways as a couple of the lads were skittled into me. One of the bigger lads at the back had barged into them and in turn they hit me. I snapped at that point and marched my way to where the big lad was and told him he was a fing idiot. He just laughed in my face so I got right up to him and pointed my finger at him and said I could be pregnant. What would you do if pushing me like caused me to lose the baby? By this point and young girl with them came up to me and said don't you f-ing point your fingers at him you f-ing c-. By the time the doors opened I was surrounded by about a dozen young lads and lasses all shouting at me for having a go at the lad who started it all off. I got off the train and was followed down the platform by them with the girl f-ing and blinding at me. I was so tempted to smack her across the face. I said to her what if I'd been pregnant. Doing that could cause someone to miscarry and she just smirked. I went up to the guard and told him what was going on and he said, don't get upset love, some kids are just like that, they don't have very good parents! I was so p-d off I went after the kids and tried to take their photos - god only know what possessed me - but they ran off and hid behind cars in the car park. At that point I burst into tears and phoned my OH. He was all for coming home and taking me to the police. I was all for going to the platform they'll be getting on tomorrow's train and kicking the shit out of them.
> 
> Anyway, once I calmed down I finally made it to the hospital. I fully interrogated the Sister as to risks etc and I finally got my smear - yeah! She said if it is negative then I'll be referred back to my GP for a smear in 6 months and if that's negative I can go onto annual smears. However, if today's smear is not negative (and it's not been negative for about 3 or 4 years now) then I'll have to go back to the hospital in 6 months. The Women's Unit is co-located with the Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit so I'm hoping I don't need to go back there again for either reason.
> 
> Drama over for the day, or so I thought. I took DS to hockey and when I went to pick him up he limped to the car. He'd been struck on the knee with a hockey ball at close range and so we ended up in A&E for two and a half hours. Didn't get home until nearly 8.30 pm.
> 
> My :holly: are agony, I'm emotional, peeing on the hour every hour, snotty and aching all around my back and hips. I could really go a large whisky but I shall refrain for now.
> 
> Hope you ladies have had a better day than me.
> 
> Pip x

Awww darling:hugs:There are some write sick in the head people about :( xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> Good to see you Ems, we've missed you too hun!!
> So glad your house is nice, and you've been a busy girl :sex: :haha:
> 
> AFM I have no idea what CD I am - could work it out but not much point, not going to TTC whilst on these new tablets, not until I've had chance to see my usual Dr in April. Might be for the best as I feel less stressed than normal! ha.
> 
> Hope you all have sunshine, it's lush here, just waiting for the washing machine to finish so I can peg it out. Laura's fast asleep so P&Q for a bit ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Hehee hell yeaaa :coolio: been really wet today, thought i piddled mesen earlier :blush: lmao :rofl: !! so hopefully eggy coming :coolio: .. hoping you catch that eggy soon hun! things always happen when you least expect it!! <3 



poppy666 said:


> Emzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz we missed you :happydance::happydance: Thanks for the colourful party :haha::kiss::hugs: Glad your all settled in now missy now hope your ass is back online :winkwink:
> 
> CD10 hope your getting plenty of sexy time now and ready to poas's :winkwink: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hahaha arw pops!! i was so effin happy,when my OH got home i was like "POPZ IS PREGGERZ!!!!" :happydance: hehe arw im so excited :D :D :wohoo: hahaha!!! i been soakin wet today soo will be weeing on a stick this afternoon :coolio: KISSES <3 xxxxxx



lilrojo said:


> Morning ladies.. hope your all doing well today...
> 
> Em-so nice to hear from you... we have def missed you too!!
> 
> AFM-cd18.. ovulation day... maybe.. lol... depending on my opks.. I know its coming.. my libido has been way up lately, dtd last night again, but for fun not just with baby making on the brain.. may talk dh into it again tonigh lol.. we shall see.. hopefully my opk will be pos and we can make a baby!!

hehe thanks sweety <3 :happydance: nice to speak to you all again!! <3 hoping you catch that egg this month sweety!!! :dust: xxx



pip7890 said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> I had a bit of drama on the train home. Some young lads got on the stop before I was due to get off. They sat around me and started swearing and farting and wafting it over to me. Normally I would challenge them but today I just felt so crap and vulnerable that I just ignored it. As I went to get up I said excuse me so that I could get past. They started taking the mickey out of me and again I just ignored it. As the train pulled into the station I was thrown sideways as a couple of the lads were skittled into me. One of the bigger lads at the back had barged into them and in turn they hit me. I snapped at that point and marched my way to where the big lad was and told him he was a fing idiot. He just laughed in my face so I got right up to him and pointed my finger at him and said I could be pregnant. What would you do if pushing me like caused me to lose the baby? By this point and young girl with them came up to me and said don't you f-ing point your fingers at him you f-ing c-. By the time the doors opened I was surrounded by about a dozen young lads and lasses all shouting at me for having a go at the lad who started it all off. I got off the train and was followed down the platform by them with the girl f-ing and blinding at me. I was so tempted to smack her across the face. I said to her what if I'd been pregnant. Doing that could cause someone to miscarry and she just smirked. I went up to the guard and told him what was going on and he said, don't get upset love, some kids are just like that, they don't have very good parents! I was so p-d off I went after the kids and tried to take their photos - god only know what possessed me - but they ran off and hid behind cars in the car park. At that point I burst into tears and phoned my OH. He was all for coming home and taking me to the police. I was all for going to the platform they'll be getting on tomorrow's train and kicking the shit out of them.
> 
> Anyway, once I calmed down I finally made it to the hospital. I fully interrogated the Sister as to risks etc and I finally got my smear - yeah!  She said if it is negative then I'll be referred back to my GP for a smear in 6 months and if that's negative I can go onto annual smears. However, if today's smear is not negative (and it's not been negative for about 3 or 4 years now) then I'll have to go back to the hospital in 6 months. The Women's Unit is co-located with the Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit so I'm hoping I don't need to go back there again for either reason.
> 
> Pip x

:growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: M*THER F*CKIN ASSH*OLE B*STARDS!!!!!!! cant believe you been through that hun! some people need shootin i tell ya!! knuckle dusters and tazer guns are soo cheap in Turkey.. danny bought a few back home, i can always make arrangements :grr: ;) hoping your feeling a little better hun, some skets out there honestly, that beasty lass who wa there sounds like a rate thoughtless cow! arggg!! *imagines a baseball bat around her head* hehe ;) xxx

I had a crazyyy ass dream other night :shock: OH was in bed with another lass so i followed her into a museum and started to drowned her, then when she was almost dead i cut her head off and hid it in freezer :shock: lmaoo oo god, physco much?? Think it cos me and OH nearly split a few weeks back, had a go at him for always being at gym and we had a massive arguement and then make up sex and everything ok now cos we got everything out in open :thumbup: .. Ermm we going on holipops 24th June - 1st July.. not sure where yet, somewhere shit hot though for sure ;) :happydance: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Heyyyyyyyyyyyy Emz WOW glad im not after your OH i quite like my head where it is :haha:

We booked last month to go Turkey in July so excited but now im gonna be fatty lol... get poas's missy :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## allmuddledup

Loving your digi Poppy!!! Yay!!! I thought you were waiting till Friday??? Lol. Couldn't wait, eh? Xoxoxox


----------



## pip7890

I was going to ask when you snuck that digi but AMU beat me to it!!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

allmuddledup said:


> Loving your digi Poppy!!! Yay!!! I thought you were waiting till Friday??? Lol. Couldn't wait, eh? Xoxoxox

I got them through the post so couldnt resist :haha: had been bathroom 4 times before i did it know so im glad it came up lol x


----------



## lilrojo

Good Morning ladies, Hope your all doing well today..

Pip hope today is a much better day than yesterday!

Poppy-in love with your digi! So excited for you..

Em-yay, so happy your back, and you catch that eggy too hun!

Puppy-hope your doing ok today...

AFM-cd19.. hoping im oving today, and I can leave my ticker.. lol! Have been oing around days 18-21 so should be anyday now.. my libido is still up so thats a good thing.. lol.. makes the bding a bit more fun.. :)


----------



## poppy666

FX'd for that eggy popping today :happydance::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

Hello girlies

:wave:

I'm fine thanks Lil, went out into town today with my grandparents and had lunch. Been lovely weather here again today. Just about to make some yummy pancakes and then decide what I'm giving up for lent hmmmm....

Hope your day was less eventful Pip hun.

Poppy loving the Digi!!! Woop xx

Ems, I love the way you write, I can just imagine you saying it like that! Haha

You girlies keep me going aye xx


----------



## puppycat

OMFG - I forgot to say

*WORK IS SORTED - THEY'RE GIVING ME SEVERANCE !!!

WOO FRICKIN HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## lilrojo

Wahooooo. Puppy happy everything is sorted... Things should be a bit less stressful now.. :)


----------



## pip7890

Woo hoo puppy!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

I am so happy I could burst!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caleblake

thats great news puppycat :thumbup:

Ems nice to see you back

Hope evreyone else is well xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

allmuddledup said:


> Loving your digi Poppy!!! Yay!!! I thought you were waiting till Friday??? Lol. Couldn't wait, eh? Xoxoxox

YEAH POPPY THOUGHT U WERE WAITING TILL FRIDAY :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Well i was till a certain person 'above' cheated and did it early :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:shrug:A certain person above cheated too!

Infact i knew she would so thought id beat her to it :haha:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy Emz WOW glad im not after your OH i quite like my head where it is :haha:
> 
> We booked last month to go Turkey in July so excited but now im gonna be fatty lol... get poas's missy :hugs::dust::dust::dust:

lmao :rofl: :rofl: haha yea it is really nice babes, blokes who work in clothes shops are soo persistant! You need to be a bitch with them or they wont take no for a answer lol! assh*les lol ;) only bad thing was you couldnt put toilet paper down toilets :shock: have bins for you to put used toilet roll in.. i put toilet paper and tampons down and no blockages as far as i knew lol ;) :happydance: it is really good though, weather and things too do :D make sure you take pictays <3 xxxxx mwah* xxxxxx


lilrojo said:


> Good Morning ladies, Hope your all doing well today..
> 
> Em-yay, so happy your back, and you catch that eggy too hun!

thanks babes! hope your okay sweet <3 xxx



puppycat said:


> Ems, I love the way you write, I can just imagine you saying it like that! Haha

Hahaha!!! i type as i talk ;) lmao!!! <3 xxx



gash02 said:


> thats great news puppycat :thumbup:
> 
> Ems nice to see you back
> 
> Hope evreyone else is well xxx

Thank you sweety <3 hope you and likkle beanie ok :D ?? <3 xxxx


----------



## pip7890

Hello

Pleased to report an uneventful day today! 

:holly: have settled down a lot but very tired. Arms and legs ache but I don't know how much of that is to do with the incident on the train. 

Made a home-made korma tonight. Yum yum. Followed it with pancakes which, for the first time ever, were not home-made. So much less fuss, smoke and burns!

Pip x


----------



## Superstoked

Hey ladies! 

AF is due tomorrow and I have been getting bfn's I took a test today and I think its a faulty one myself. I need to take another one when I have to ppe again. It pretty much looks like a really faded line but only half is dark. I guess I could always wait until tomorrow come to see if af arrives, but this stinks! lolol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0737.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## puppycat

Oh if it's an evap it's a really cruel one hun.
Definitely do another one and I'll cross my fingers for you. xx


----------



## lilrojo

So happy finally dont have to change my ticker wahoo for ovualtion day!!! Haha I know this pic is terrible, my camera doesnt do well in my bathroom but ya all get the point.. Im oing a couple days earlier so very excited!!

Ya all know what im gonna be up to tonight:happydance:

Too bad we didnt dtd last night but oh well.. did sat and sun, so im sure were covered...
 



Attached Files:







100_4559.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## poppy666

Oooooooooooooooooooo go poas again i can see it :happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> So happy finally dont have to change my ticker wahoo for ovualtion day!!! Haha I know this pic is terrible, my camera doesnt do well in my bathroom but ya all get the point.. Im oing a couple days earlier so very excited!!
> 
> Ya all know what im gonna be up to tonight:happydance:
> 
> Too bad we didnt dtd last night but oh well.. did sat and sun, so im sure were covered...

Go catch that eggy :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## puppycat

lilrojo said:


> So happy finally dont have to change my ticker wahoo for ovualtion day!!! Haha I know this pic is terrible, my camera doesnt do well in my bathroom but ya all get the point.. Im oing a couple days earlier so very excited!!
> 
> Ya all know what im gonna be up to tonight:happydance:
> 
> Too bad we didnt dtd last night but oh well.. did sat and sun, so im sure were covered...

For a second I thought that was a HPT :dohh:

I'm sure you've covered it hun - get on it tonight! lol x


----------



## pip7890

Get off and get on with it!!

Night all.

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

I will as soon as oh is home.. lol.. I wish puppycat... would be way more excited though.. lol.. Thanks though ladies.. you make this journey so much more fun and enjoyable.. dont know what I would do without you all... HUGE HUGS!!

And I will do my best Poppy!! Gotta join the rest of you!

Night Pip sleep well!


----------



## poppy666

I get to excited :haha: night Pip sleep well 'still stalking your chart' :hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

I tested again ladies and BFN! :( Oh well, come witch I am waiting for you! lol


----------



## pip7890

It's so frustrating isn't it Superstoked? 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Morning

I've had some lower backache the last couple of days. Yesterday my shoulder and pelvis were hurting but I put that down to being knocked into on the train on Monday. Well last night I just couldn't get comfortable. Between my shoulder blades feels really tight and across the front of my chest is really sore. It hurts when I cough or strain. I spent a while laid there telling myself I was having a heart attack (you know how the dark plays tricks with your mind). Anyway, it's still there this morning and I wonder if it is a muscle strain or perhaps indigestion. I know I should go to the docs but I just don't have time as I'm so busy at work. I've taken a couple if Rennie and I'm going to see how it is after my 9am meeting. Bloody body - definitely past it!!!!

Hope you all have a good day. 

Pip x


----------



## laura_2010

:wacko:What your temp ment to be after ovulation? mines only 36.5 - 36.7 ish...
I think i didnt ovulate this month..


----------



## poppy666

They just rise over a few days then level out, whats your coverline temp?


----------



## laura_2010

Not 100% with it all but....Frm ovulaton 6th - 36.6 7th - 36.6 8th - 36.7
9th today - 36.5 early then 36.9 after....
If I dnt get bfp this month Im gonna temp 1000%
What should It be at this dpo for hopefuly gettin bfp?
I have looked at yours :winkwink: 
And what would it drop to for getting AF? x:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Everyone's temps are different really, basically you should be able to notice the difference between your pre-ovulation temps and your DPO temps, may not be a huge difference but noticable... its a bit hard when i cant see your chart sweetie.. but generally your temp will dramatically drop either day before or same day af arrive 'you will notice drop'


----------



## laura_2010

Right thankyou for explaining its soooo hard...:dohh: But hope I catch the eggy so wont have to temp... lol But we will see :hugs: x


----------



## poppy666

Im no expert on temping but you get use to it after a few cycles, but hopefully you wont need to sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

How are you feeling Poppy? Any symptoms?

Pip x


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe I was just gonna ask that... what your syptoms was beofre you got BFP! :happydance: What was ur cm like?? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Ok symptoms before bfp was really nothing... i had backache off and on, mild af cramping, headaches but that could of been the Soy, odd jabbing pain in my right boob lol thats it... today i just got same but bit of nausea x

CM was either creamy, wet or now like ewcm with white bits in it..


----------



## laura_2010

I inputted my bbt temps into a bbt chart n it does think I ovulated so I have either temped wrong... By getting up and walkign around before temping?
or I didnt ovulate..
Now I had a pos opk and ovulation pains and wecm/watery...
And I have reglar AF's 
So I dnt think im not ovulating but if Im not what can I do about it? x


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Quick pop on before taking Laura to mini movers - she's asleep atm.

Pip - Sorry you're aching hun, does sound like it could be a bit of indigestion - that stuff hurts so much, you definitely have my sympathy :hugs:

Laura - I have never temped so I have no idea, sorry xx

Pops - Nausea is always a good thing hun, you may not think so right now though heh x


----------



## pip7890

Hello

I'm not a temping expert, but from what I understand from the FF tutorials, if you have taken your temp after activity, it won't give you your true BBT. I've not been sleeping so my temps have been taken at all sorts of weird and wonderful times. Feel free to click on the FF link in my sight and see this month's chart. I've been temping in conjunction with using a CBFM so I know I definitely ovd this month - albeit 4 days earlier than I expected to. 

Hello everyone else. I'm on my way to the docs for a check up. I just don't feel "right" and I wonder if it's some sort of post viral fatigue. Currently feels like someone is sitting on my chest (thank goodness the :holly: are not sore today). Occasionally I get the feeling of something stuck in my throat too. My legs are on go slow and I still have backache. Need putting in a box and shaking up. 

Train set off late and just come to a standstill. What's the chances it is going to break down?!!!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat im ok now, was just a bit off this morning but settled now :happydance:


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh Poppy, good to hear you're nauseous! :thumbup:

Pip, sorry to hear you are feeling so rotten. It's so horribly unfair that you got swine flu. :nope: I hope doctor will be able to do something to help you feel better. :hugs:

As for me, I'm 3 DPO. Temps seem to have confirmed Ov, so now I'm just trying to make it through the dreaded TWW. Don't know about you ladies but I'd really love to just skip it and get to the good/bad news at the end of it.

I'm with you Pip on the whole not able to sleep thing messing with temps. I've been taking 2 temps lately: The first when I wake up in the wee hours (anytime between 3:30 and 4:30 am) and the second when I wake up again between 6:30 and 7:00 am. I've noticed a substantial difference between the two temps (about 0.1 degree for every hour between them). I don't know if sleeping lightly for the last 2-3 hours of the night accounts for the difference or if the difference would be there anyway. Maybe that's why they say to take temp at the same time each day, but it's really blinking hard to do that when I can't sleep through the night. I don't know what's more important - taking it at the same time of day or taking it as soon as I wake up. Argh!

Hope the rest of you ladies are holding up during the Wait (waiting for Ov, waiting for BFP, waiting for AF...). I wish this TTC gig didn't require so much patience. I'm SO not good at it. Xox


----------



## pip7890

AMU - when are you going to put together an amazing siggy for us? I love reading siggys!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Morining ladies... Hope your all well

Pip-Hugs and hope you feel better soon.. hope the doc can help you out..

Poppy-yay for a bit of sickness.. lol! Hope everything is going well for you..

Puppy-hope your well today as well.

AFM-1dpo today yay.. Finally in the TWW.. hopefully miss eggy is meeting up with her mate.. lol!


----------



## puppycat

Hi lil,

Yes I'm ok today, thanks for asking :)

You're in the dreaded TWW now with muddled.


----------



## allmuddledup

Pip! I'll sort my siggy out if you can send me that lovely sparkly one for this thread. I PM'd Hayley for it but she seems to be MIA (anyone know where she's gone??). I'll throw in a ticker and all my pregnancies too if you like. Xox


----------



## pip7890

On way out to doc but if you remind me later I'll send it to you. 

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Poppy-loving your new siggy! Saw you EDD changed too, were you off a little on your dates then...lovin it!

Yep back at this long and dreaded 2ww.. but gonna try not to make too much outta it.. just cuz everythime i do, af always comes...

oooo can you send it me too.. Finally feel like and actual member of this group..lol..


----------



## poppy666

Fertility friend had me down for 14th because i ovulated on cd10 but if you go by my LMP its 19th :shrug: so just changed it lol x


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:Aww luving the tinker poppy! :happydance:
Great another stress for meeee...
Went toilet wiped and noticed pink!! Took a good old look it was kinda like cm and pink blood..?? :cry:
I also have cramps as well....
Im really worried about it.. I might go docs 2mro and see what they said but I wnt last week for full check and everyhting came bk fine...:wacko:


----------



## poppy666

What dpo are you?


----------



## laura_2010

:flower:6dpo


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh could be IP :happydance::happydance:


----------



## laura_2010

OOOhh I hope sooo Im really sorry to keep posting Q's :dohh: But Im freaked out... its only wen wiping and not loads... gotta lil cramping as well.. Il keep you posted...xx Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

It could be Laura.. IB usually happens around then I think.. Good Luck hun!

I see poppy.. welll lovin it!! Hoping you have a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## poppy666

laura_2010 said:


> OOOhh I hope sooo Im really sorry to keep posting Q's :dohh: But Im freaked out... its only wen wiping and not loads... gotta lil cramping as well.. Il keep you posted...xx Thanks! :hugs:

:hugs: Dont say your sorry thats what everyone is here for, you ask as many of a question as you like sweetie :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> It could be Laura.. IB usually happens around then I think.. Good Luck hun!
> 
> I see poppy.. welll lovin it!! Hoping you have a happy & healthy 9 months!

Hoping everyone on here is not too far behind me :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laura_2010

Yay! that be good for all of us!! :hugs: 

Now can spotting be mixed with cm as well? Im gonna try and igone it and wait and see... Iv had no sex for 3days lol so crnt be that :blush:
:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yes thats what ive read on here :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

I agree with poppy... thats what everyone says on here.. and if you google it, it says it can be too.. good luck laura..


----------



## babyhopes2010

hows everyone?

i wish i could enjoy this pregnancy but im petriefied never been so scared in my life :cry:


----------



## pip7890

I can't remember who asked for the siggy so I've sent it to those who don't have it (except the :bfp:ers of course as THEY DON'T NEED IT!!! :dance:

I truly hope that we all get our :bfp:s soon. There's absolutely no reason why we won't. :thumbup:

I'm back from docs. He desperately wanted me to say I was depressed. Yes I have cried a lot recently but my hormones are all over the place. Believe me doctor, I had a nervous breakdown and was anti-depressants for 7 years so I think I know when I'm depressed! :dohh: 

Anyway, he asked me what bloods I wanted doing. How the hell would I know? :shrug: I spent 6 years training to be a tax professional, not a blooming doctor. In the end he's testing me for anaemia and thyroid. He reckons that I should be over the swine flu and miscarriage now.

As to the chest pains, when he examined me he pointed out that my gallbladder was tender (news to me until he put his finger in it:wacko:) and my ribcage. He thought it might be as a result of the incident on Monday. He also asked if I suffered from indigestion and suggested I take some antacids. I do get occasional heartburn (particularly when pregnant) but not indigestion as such. He's agreed that I can try Gaviscon to see if that helps because he was mindful that I was 6DPO and had been actively TTC.

If the pain worsens, or hasn't gone away by the time I'm due on (end of next week) then I'm to go back. He didn't give me any suggestions for finding a way to sleep through the night or how to combat my fatigue. He seemed more interested in the details of my swine flu and miscarriage.

I've decided to make a proper dinner since I'm home early so we're having roast beef, gravy, roasted parsnips, carrots and potatoes and yorkshire pudding. All homemade. I know I surprise myself!!!! :winkwink:

BTW I couldn't resist but do a :test: this afternoon. I'd kept the wee in my bladder for 2 whole hours which is a record at the moment. Of course it was :bfn: but it sure fixed my craving for POAS!!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Pip- Dinner sounds good, what time do you want me? :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks for the siggy Pip, feel like a real member now.. :) and hope you get something figured out with that crazy body of yours.. lol.. Yummy your supper sounds so good, making me hungry... 

awww. Hugs Babyhopes.. Feel better.. and try to enjoy..


----------



## pip7890

puppycat said:


> Pip- Dinner sounds good, what time do you want me? :haha:

You get yourself here for 6.30 pm and you can have some!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

pip7890 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Pip- Dinner sounds good, what time do you want me? :haha:
> 
> You get yourself here for 6.30 pm and you can have some!
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

Hmmmm that's a bit of an ask.....!! Lol.


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies hope you are all ok!

I had doc appointment yesterday, now just waiting on date for early scan which doc said could be any day now.

Still no major symptoms apart from a niggling pain in left side and starting to really worry, I just want to see a heartbeat, I am petrified of getting bad news again! 

Sorry to bring you all down, just feeling really sad today.:cry:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Hang in there Bella :hugs::hugs: im worried ive no symptoms just bit queasy this morning but fine by dinner, i just cant stop fretting xx


----------



## puppycat

:hugs: Pops and Bella - I'm sure your beans are nestling and comfy in there xxxx

I'm off now, got a meeting tonight so will catch you either a lot later or tomorrow xxx


----------



## poppy666

See you later puppycat :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

pip7890 said:


> I can't remember who asked for the siggy so I've sent it to those who don't have it (except the :bfp:ers of course as THEY DON'T NEED IT!!! :dance:
> 
> I truly hope that we all get our :bfp:s soon. There's absolutely no reason why we won't. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm back from docs. He desperately wanted me to say I was depressed. Yes I have cried a lot recently but my hormones are all over the place. Believe me doctor, I had a nervous breakdown and was anti-depressants for 7 years so I think I know when I'm depressed! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, he asked me what bloods I wanted doing. How the hell would I know? :shrug: I spent 6 years training to be a tax professional, not a blooming doctor. In the end he's testing me for anaemia and thyroid. He reckons that I should be over the swine flu and miscarriage now.
> 
> As to the chest pains, when he examined me he pointed out that my gallbladder was tender (news to me until he put his finger in it:wacko:) and my ribcage. He thought it might be as a result of the incident on Monday. He also asked if I suffered from indigestion and suggested I take some antacids. I do get occasional heartburn (particularly when pregnant) but not indigestion as such. He's agreed that I can try Gaviscon to see if that helps because he was mindful that I was 6DPO and had been actively TTC.
> 
> If the pain worsens, or hasn't gone away by the time I'm due on (end of next week) then I'm to go back. He didn't give me any suggestions for finding a way to sleep through the night or how to combat my fatigue. He seemed more interested in the details of my swine flu and miscarriage.
> 
> I've decided to make a proper dinner since I'm home early so we're having roast beef, gravy, roasted parsnips, carrots and potatoes and yorkshire pudding. All homemade. I know I surprise myself!!!! :winkwink:
> 
> BTW I couldn't resist but do a :test: this afternoon. I'd kept the wee in my bladder for 2 whole hours which is a record at the moment. Of course it was :bfn: but it sure fixed my craving for POAS!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Pip x

Hey Pip
Sometimes stress can be a factor for chest pains, i was really poorly back along with heart palpitations and lethargy etc, i had numerous blood tests and a heart monitor etc but it all turned out to be anxiety related which i put down to TTC to be honest as i has no other significant stress at that time.
Once they told me it was only stress, the pains went away, but they were very very much real believe me, i thought i had a heart attack coming!
Hope you feel a bit better soon and manage to get some sleep.
Sending you lucky happy vibes for the future :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Dee. I think you're right. I am stressed (within the last week my ex has been diagnosed with leukaemia agreeing developing a DVT; my son ended up in A&E and I was assaulted). That's on top of the usual work:home demands and before factoring TTC. 

On the plus side I was under lots of stress last year when I fell pregnant so maybe that's the extra kick my body needs. A good shot of adrenaline!

How are you doing anyway?

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies.. hope your all doing well today.. Im so ready for the weekend.. to just relax and do something fun..

Pip any "symptoms", when are you thinking of testing??

Poppy-Puppy-Hope your both doing well today..

AFM-Im doing pretty good, tired.. my LO did not want to give in and go to bed last night.. but 2dpo today.. fun fun.. happy its going by fast..


----------



## Deethehippy

pip7890 said:


> Thanks Dee. I think you're right. I am stressed (within the last week my ex has been diagnosed with leukaemia agreeing developing a DVT; my son ended up in A&E and I was assaulted). That's on top of the usual work:home demands and before factoring TTC.
> 
> On the plus side I was under lots of stress last year when I fell pregnant so maybe that's the extra kick my body needs. A good shot of adrenaline!
> 
> How are you doing anyway?
> 
> Pip x

I am ok thanks, i can test on tuesday if i don't get AF before. Had sore nipples and been feeling a bit sick but neither of these is unusual for me pre AF. Last night and this afternoon i feel a bit crampy so not sure if AF is rearing her ugly head or if its a good sign lol.. Have no clue when/if i ovulated as i have irregular cycles and i do not chart. Just waiting really ......lol
Don't wanna wish stress on you but if you think it boosts your fertility then bring it on!!! Hope the stressful things ease a bit though also if you know what i mean :flower:


----------



## pip7890

Evening

Still feeling crappy so going for a bath and early night.

Planning to test on Sunday (CD22/10DPO). AF due (per FF) the following Sunday so we'll see what happens.

I feel so rough for other reasons that if I have any symptoms I am completely missing them.

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Sending you lots of hugs and healthy vibes Pip. Hope you start feeling better very soon. xoxoxox


----------



## pip7890

I absolutely hate baths. You really have to drag me in there, but I've just spent 40 minutes in the bath. What's that all about?

I decided to treat myself to a defuzz. I use an epilator. It REALLY hurt! Is anyone else particularly sensitive post-ovulation?

I'm having a chamomile tea to help me unwind and I've sprayed the bedding with lavender. I will get some decent sleep tonight!

How's everyone this evening?

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Hey Pip

It's always nice to have a long soak in a hot bubble bath - I would do it more often if our bathroom wasn't so damn cold :(

Not much to report my end, I'm assuming I'm due to ov this wkend but trying to ignore it as much as possible.

How's everyone else? Quiet in here lately x


----------



## poppy666

Im just lurking more today with odd posts just being quiet :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

It's always quiet when Em's not about! 

How are you feeling Puppycat?

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

pip7890 said:


> It's always quiet when Em's not about!
> 
> How are you feeling Puppycat?
> 
> Pip x

I'm ok Pip, not doing too badly tbh. Trying to fight the usual 'I don't want to step outside the door' feeling with a full diary this week and next - it's hard but it's the best thing to do I think.

How are you? I so hope you get a BFP this month hun, I want to see Pip having a BFP party with all the BnB smileys :dust: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Pops I am just lurking too! Have you called doc yet?
Pip I love a nice hot bath!! Hope you sleep better tonight! I am having trouble sleeping too!
Puppycat Hope you are feeling ok!

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## poppy666

Bella i go tomorrow morning x


----------



## BellasMummy

Good luck Pops! Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## allmuddledup

Thinking of you Poppy. Hope you will be able to find a nice peaceful feeling to hold onto while you wait for news of how little beany is progressing. Xoxox


----------



## poppy666

Dont think they'll do much apart from confirm pregnancy, but am going to ask for my bloods to be done make sure hormones are at the level they should be etc and ask about Asprin. lol probably all go out my head when i get there. Hows you?


----------



## BellasMummy

Still getting shooting pains up my bum! But totally forgot to mention it to doc!!
I wish they would check my hormone levels but they don't do it here for some reason xx


----------



## poppy666

Lucky you :haha: no seriously i get it and not when ive been PG, even my son who's 18 gets it but dont know what it is. Im not sure what tests they do at my surgery but im going ask, if they dont im sure he'll send me up to EPU to a consultant anyways next week so they can do them up there.

Are you not under a consultant?


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: poppy i havent got drs appointment till nxt thurs,the lines in digi all looked realy dark so think it would have gone 3+ this weekend anyway :) x


----------



## pip7890

Morning. 

How is everyone today?

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Morning
If i aint pregnant i shall eat my hat  
I feel just like before the miscarriage but i know how your mind can play tricks lol
How are you Pip and everyone?


----------



## poppy666

FX'd sweetie :dust::dust::dust:

Babyhopes im gonna do another digi saturday, i know not ment to till Tuesday at least but hey ho :haha: Did my last IC yesterday at 17dpo n darker here it is x

Oops wrong one grrrr hang on its 2nd one not 1st :dohh: x
 



Attached Files:







17dpo 004.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 4









17dpo in afternoon 001.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Deethehippy

poppy666 said:


> FX'd sweetie :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Babyhopes im gonna do another digi saturday, i know not ment to till Tuesday at least but hey ho :haha: Did my last IC yesterday at 17dpo n darker here it is x
> 
> Oops wrong one grrrr hang on its 2nd one not 1st :dohh: x

Congrats Poppy , the test looks awesome, cant get much darker than that :0)


----------



## pip7890

I want one of them Pops!

Congrats. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Pip you'll have one of those soon lovely just know you will :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## allmuddledup

poppy666 said:


> Pip you'll have one of those soon lovely just know you will :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I want one too!!! Send some :dust: my way please!!! xox


----------



## poppy666

To all you lovely ladies :hugs::kiss::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Good morning.. hope your all doing well.. Woke up this morning hearing Japan was hit by an earthquake and it triggered a tsunami.. how terrible hope everyone is ok there..

Poppy-hope your appt goes well.. and that test looks beautiful!

Pip-how are you sweetie, hope the 2ww is going well..

AFM-Im 3dpo, slowing getting there.. just feeling a bit crampy at times and tired.. lol but thats cuz I didnt sleep well last night..


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies,

Yes the news about Japan is terrible.

I have a poorly little girl today - she's grumpy and being sick all the time, still refuses to sleep or sit still though!

We were supposed to be going out for a meal tonight for my stepdad's birthday but don't think it'd be wise to take Laura out the way she is.

Just made some coffee cupcakes so waiting for them to cool before I ice them - check me out! lol x


----------



## pip7890

Yum yum. 

Hope Laura feels better soon. Maybe a night snuggling up together will do you both good. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh hope Laura gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all...
Lil update frm meee.
Not felt well today very dizzy and headaches and lil sick :wacko: 
Sore nipples and odd feeling in them as well... Cm is yellowish a snotty type..?:wacko:
Hpe evryones okies...xx:hugs:


----------



## pip7890

laura_2010 said:


> Hi all...
> Lil update frm meee.
> Not felt well today very dizzy and headaches and lil sick :wacko:
> Sore nipples and odd feeling in them as well... Cm is yellowish a snotty type..?:wacko:
> Hpe evryones okies...xx:hugs:

Fingers crossed for you. :dust:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Very quiet on here tonight isn't it? I've not got a lot to say either. I've read lots of posts but feel quite "flat". Also very symptom free. Going to start testing on Sunday but I think I've resigned myself to the fact that it isn't going to happen this month. I keep thinking that I didn't keep my pelvis tilted long enough after :sex: or didn't keep my legs up or didn't have enough EWCM or my temps are off. Guess it's different to be coming up with all the reasons it didn't happen unlike last month when I was convinced it had.

Early start for us tomorrow. Taking DS to his Dad's for the weekend. His dad has just been diagnosed with leukaemia so its a difficult time for everyone. Once we've dropped him off the OH and I are going for a long drive out so that he can inspect some properties. I'm going along for the ride. I sure know how to have a good time.

Anyway, I probably won't get on until tomorrow night unless the OH heads off to the pub to watch the football tomorrow afternoon. He's surreptiously monitoring how much time I spend on here! Beats watching football.

I want a :bfp: soooooooo much!!!

Night all.

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

pip7890 said:


> Very quiet on here tonight isn't it? I've not got a lot to say either. I've read lots of posts but feel quite "flat". Also very symptom free. Going to start testing on Sunday but I think I've resigned myself to the fact that it isn't going to happen this month. I keep thinking that I didn't keep my pelvis tilted long enough after :sex: or didn't keep my legs up or didn't have enough EWCM or my temps are off. Guess it's different to be coming up with all the reasons it didn't happen unlike last month when I was convinced it had.
> 
> Early start for us tomorrow. Taking DS to his Dad's for the weekend. His dad has just been diagnosed with leukaemia so its a difficult time for everyone. Once we've dropped him off the OH and I are going for a long drive out so that he can inspect some properties. I'm going along for the ride. I sure know how to have a good time.
> 
> Anyway, I probably won't get on until tomorrow night unless the OH heads off to the pub to watch the football tomorrow afternoon. He's surreptiously monitoring how much time I spend on here! Beats watching football.
> 
> I want a :bfp: soooooooo much!!!
> 
> Night all.
> 
> Pip x

Good luck Pip, i am really praying for you :hugs:
You don't HAVE to have your legs in the air etc, couples get pregnant stood up! Try to keep positive and i hope the drive is enjoyable being together :0)


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks for all the well wishes :flower:

I have a new job so am in training all week and dont get home til 10pm so havent had much of chance to get on.

I got my peak yesterday :happydance: so officially 1dpo today did an OV test and is lighter today so not much more I can do now :shrug:

I have good and bad days my good ones are when Im at work and kept busy and my bad ones are like today when I cant focus on catching the egg now and my hubby being at work all weekend and my son napping. Must think in my head 'Im a strong woman'

I think I will fall to pieces tho if my AF arrives 

Hope you are all well

xxxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Yesterdays OPK
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2









002.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, hope your all doing well..

wantingagirl-those look very positive to me.. now the dreaded TWW.. Fxed for you!!

Pip-good luck.. cant wait to hear how you test, hope you get your BFP!

Poppy-Hope your doing well..

Puppy-hope laura is feeling better today..

Em-hope your still doing well... 

AFM-4dpo today.. yay... happy this wait is going by faster.. going out again today so wont be on much.. trying not to think about everything.. and wheter im pregnant or not.. just want to live.. lol.. ugh.. TTC..


----------



## pip7890

Hello

Went out and about with OH this morning. Couple of times nearly fell asleep in car - most unlike me. Finally got in just after 2pm and decided to have a cuppa before making a start on weekend chores. Next thing I know it's 4.30 pm and I've been asleep on the sofa for the last 2 hours! WTF is that about? I feel absolutely shattered. Going to get my butt into gear and get on. The house needs some attention. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Stupid question time. How soon after getting your :bfp: did you tell OH, given fact that we all lost the last one? Did you break news here first?

Pip x


----------



## laura_2010

I was thinking that other day... friends on here knew first then I text OH..:flower:

Q time as well, :haha: When they say incresed cm... can be an early sign.. mines very wet..(tmi) but lotionary..creamy... Not sticky like I think it was last month?? :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Mine's like that too. Nothing for the first few days post ov, then one sticky-like and now creamy (where it marks your pants iykwim). 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

pip7890 said:


> Stupid question time. How soon after getting your :bfp: did you tell OH, given fact that we all lost the last one? Did you break news here first?
> 
> Pip x

Told him straight away really x



laura_2010 said:


> I was thinking that other day... friends on here knew first then I text OH..:flower:
> 
> Q time as well, :haha: When they say incresed cm... can be an early sign.. mines very wet..(tmi) but lotionary..creamy... Not sticky like I think it was last month?? :hugs:

Mine was wet/creamy but i dont really have increased well not that ive noticed, its more ewcm looking now with white in it :wacko:


----------



## laura_2010

Hummm very werid as well I say mine was lil wet...:wacko: How many DPO? x


----------



## pip7890

How do you loads pics on here from an iPhone?

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

I was on day 39 of a 35 day cycle when i tested last time, i asked OH to go buy a test from the local store (i am embarrased to buy things like that - dunno why!) and when he got back we did the test together :0)
I told my parents when i started to bleed and thought they would need to look after my kids whilst i went to hosp.
Would always tell my mum i think but others i would tend to wait until 12 weeks or the first scan esp work.


----------



## Deethehippy

pip7890 said:


> How do you loads pics on here from an iPhone?
> 
> Pip x

I dunno but what do you have to show us? :flower:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend?

Laura - My CM has increased so much really creamy, but was wet to start with.

Pops - How did docs go?

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

Last time I got a :bfp: and showed it to OH he wouldn't believe me (even though it was a digi) because he'd been drinking. He'd just told all his family, friends and colleagues and I miscarried a week or so later. It really hit him hard. I want to protect him from hurting again but I don't think I'd get away with waiting until I'm in the delivery suite!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

BellasMummy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all having a lovely weekend?
> 
> Laura - My CM has increased so much really creamy, but was wet to start with.
> 
> Pops - How did docs go?
> 
> xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Doctors was ok just confirmed bfp and waiting now to be sent to EPU to see consultant x


----------



## puppycat

Hey all,
How are we?

Pip - what do you want to upload? Can MMS it to my phone if you like? I have bluetooth on my laptop so it's easy for me to upload :)


----------



## wantingagirl

lilrojo - Thanks so much yeah defo positive tested again this morning and line was lighter. yay good luck for this cycle hope
it goes fast for me too!

Pip oh so hope that is a sympton for you was a sympton for me as soon as implantation occured, funny how with my first I didnt even
know at all when implantation occured or what it even was but I so know now :haha: When are you going to test?
I will prob still tell hubby as soon as but you girls may know first if he is at work :)

Laura last month when I was pregnant it went from wet to sticky to dry then wet it was increased except for dry on two days. I also got 
this weird popping noise in my tummy that I got through 2ww last time but only got it at 8dpo onwards to maybe unrelated but getting it again. 

Pip I totally understand tho about trying to protect your OH, hit my hubby really hard but hes told me he wants to know again straight away. 

I am so getting an early scan this time if I ever do conceive again 

Gosh I always get bad heartburn whilst and just after ovulation

Hey puppycat and everyone else I have missed, how are you?

xxxx


----------



## pip7890

puppycat said:


> Hey all,
> How are we?
> 
> Pip - what do you want to upload? Can MMS it to my phone if you like? I have bluetooth on my laptop so it's easy for me to upload :)

I'm wanting to upload some tests tomorrow. They'll be on my iphone and I wanted to upload them direct from the phone to the site. My other option is to email them to me. Then log on the pc and try and post them on here. There must be an easier way!

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

pip7890 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> How are we?
> 
> Pip - what do you want to upload? Can MMS it to my phone if you like? I have bluetooth on my laptop so it's easy for me to upload :)
> 
> I'm wanting to upload some tests tomorrow. They'll be on my iphone and I wanted to upload them direct from the phone to the site. My other option is to email them to me. Then log on the pc and try and post them on here. There must be an easier way!
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

Have you done any tests yet Pip?


----------



## puppycat

I'm not sure about uploading from an iphone - I don't have one so am not really familiar with them - sorry! x


----------



## pip7890

I might have Dee!!! Shall have to wait until tomorrow ;-)

Night all

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

pip7890 said:


> I might have Dee!!! Shall have to wait until tomorrow ;-)
> 
> Night all
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Pip x

Tease.


----------



## poppy666

That is soooooooooooooooo wrong :haha:


----------



## pip7890

Well I tested using IC and FMU yesterday morning but lost concentration and allowed urine to go above line for one second. It showed positive but I ignored it as a spoiled test. 

Slept lots yesterday - so tired. Went and bought Superdrug test. Used this with urine I'd held in for about an hour. Within about two and a half mins a very faint line came up in the result window. 

I stopped myself going to the loo overnight and tested again with FMU. Both IC and Superdrug have a very faint line. Superdrug came up in three mins and IC barely there after five mins. 

Got photos of last night's test but don't know how to post on here. I'll see what I can do later. 

Btw I'm 10DPO today.

Pip x


----------



## Suze

OMG Pip :wohoo: this sounds goooooooood. Pics pics pics pics pics.....


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: post ;pics :wohoo:


----------



## pip7890

I will as soon as I can. Just shown tests to OH and he thinks (cautiously) positive too!

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee:
heres mine now..
lol i didnt test yesterday :) lol:haha:
i have 3 ics and digi left the rest i posted off lol
digi still says 2-3 but not sweating it lol
https://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5871/20dpo.jpg

do u think drs will say yes to beta tests


----------



## allmuddledup

AWESOME NEWS PIP!!!!! Sooooo happy for you. Bigger post for you under my journal. Get those piccies up!!!! xoxoxoxox


----------



## BellasMummy

YAY PIP!!!!:wohoo::wohoo:

Can't wait to see pics!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

pip7890 said:


> Well I tested using IC and FMU yesterday morning but lost concentration and allowed urine to go above line for one second. It showed positive but I ignored it as a spoiled test.
> 
> Slept lots yesterday - so tired. Went and bought Superdrug test. Used this with urine I'd held in for about an hour. Within about two and a half mins a very faint line came up in the result window.
> 
> I stopped myself going to the loo overnight and tested again with FMU. Both IC and Superdrug have a very faint line. Superdrug came up in three mins and IC barely there after five mins.
> 
> Got photos of last night's test but don't know how to post on here. I'll see what I can do later.
> 
> Btw I'm 10DPO today.
> 
> Pip x

OMG OMG PIP!! I prayed for you the other day and us all :)
It's so hard to be excited because of what we have had happen to us but you must be a bit?? Enjoy hun, i think this is going to be ok :hugs:
Will you retest each day or every other?
I am going to test tomorrow night, still feel yuk though it could be my IBS.


----------



## Deethehippy

babyhopes2010 said:


> :yipee:
> heres mine now..
> lol i didnt test yesterday :) lol:haha:
> i have 3 ics and digi left the rest i posted off lol
> digi still says 2-3 but not sweating it lol
> https://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5871/20dpo.jpg
> 
> do u think drs will say yes to beta tests

Congratulations, can't be any doubt with you tests :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

know im preg lol im just paraniod about hcg levels cos had mc last time my tests to ages to get dark x


----------



## Deethehippy

babyhopes2010 said:


> know im preg lol im just paraniod about hcg levels cos had mc last time my tests to ages to get dark x

I know it's hard not to worry but they look pretty good to me and everyones tests show up differently, try not to stress as that wont do you any good either :hugs: 
Have you seen a doctor yet?


----------



## babyhopes2010

Deethehippy said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> know im preg lol im just paraniod about hcg levels cos had mc last time my tests to ages to get dark x
> 
> I know it's hard not to worry but they look pretty good to me and everyones tests show up differently, try not to stress as that wont do you any good either :hugs:
> Have you seen a doctor yet?Click to expand...

got drs on thursday.cos had no af between MC,i think they will scan earlier as they will date me at 6+5 weeks as of today so thurs will be 7weeks.
iovulates very late so imnot far gone x


----------



## Deethehippy

babyhopes2010 said:


> Deethehippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> know im preg lol im just paraniod about hcg levels cos had mc last time my tests to ages to get dark x
> 
> I know it's hard not to worry but they look pretty good to me and everyones tests show up differently, try not to stress as that wont do you any good either :hugs:
> Have you seen a doctor yet?Click to expand...
> 
> got drs on thursday.cos had no af between MC,i think they will scan earlier as they will date me at 6+5 weeks as of today so thurs will be 7weeks.
> iovulates very late so imnot far gone xClick to expand...

Good luck with everything, i'm sure it will be fine :flower:
Hopefully an early scan will put your mind at ease a little :0)


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed I'm doing this correctly. I emailed it to Flickr and then copied the code here. Did it via PC though:

The first one was taken yesterday, minutes after the line appeared:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5521912767_6060af2805.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

The next three photos were taken about 2 or 3 hours after testing this morning:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5175/5522486456_2a40dba41b.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

Test at the top (Superdrug 10miu) was taken yesterday on the afternoon of CD21/9DPO. I'd emptied my bladder about an hour before so had to squeeze a teensy weensy bit out for the test.

The middle one (Superdrug 10miu) was taken early this morning CD22/10DPO. I'd emptied my bladder before bed (about 10.45 pm) and ignored the urge to pee twice (once at 2.00 am and again 4.30 am). I finally gave in about 5.30 am as my bladder was fit to burst. (I'd had a cuppa herbal tea and glass of water in the couple of hours before bed.)

The bottom one (IC 10miu) was taken with FMU as for the middle one. The line is so faint on this one but if you're used to seeing pearly white test sticks you can actually make out some pinking.

Here is another close up of the IC (used my iPhone so picture quality not great):

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5253/5521917891_8f000d0d0d.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

Here is a close up of the two Superdrugs:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5017/5522507320_26b82daa6f.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

What do you think?

Pip x


----------



## Suze

I think congratulations are well and truly in order :wohoo:

No squinting required, that's pretty good for 10dpo :thumbup:


----------



## caleblake

OMG HUGE CONGRATULATIONS PIP!!! im so please for you I really am. Not been on much this week but still getting the posts to my phone and had to come on to see for myself. Loads and loads of dust for a super sticky bean :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hey to everyone else hope your all well xxx


----------



## pip7890

Bloody hell. If you two tell me I'm pregnant I must be. SHOCKED FACE!!!

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

Congrats Pip!!
Def positive!!
xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caleblake

:thumbup: xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i never say :bfp: but it is :shock: it really is :hugs::wohoo:


*congratulations!!*


----------



## pip7890

babyhopes2010 said:


> do u think drs will say yes to beta tests

It seems as though there are different policies across the UK about who will and who won't give beta tests. I think they're a good idea as they give reassurance that the HCG is increasing. However, everything in the health service costs these days so sometimes it's more about persuading them that your peace of mind is worth the cost. Fingers crossed for you. Looking forward to having some tests as dark as yours in a week or so.



allmuddledup said:


> AWESOME NEWS PIP!!!!! Sooooo happy for you. Bigger post for you under my journal. Get those piccies up!!!! xoxoxoxox

You've put your Journal link in your siggy. Yeah!

I think using the CBFM and temping really helped me this month. I ovulated 4 days earlier than I expected to so without the monitor and temping I would have started :sex: much later than I did. Also I found a quickie in the morning was so much easier to fit in. DS still asleep, more energy etc.

I just know your time will come soon. You're practically the Queen of Nookie at the moment!! :hugs:



Deethehippy said:


> OMG OMG PIP!! I prayed for you the other day and us all :)
> It's so hard to be excited because of what we have had happen to us but you must be a bit?? Enjoy hun, i think this is going to be ok :hugs:
> Will you retest each day or every other?
> I am going to test tomorrow night, still feel yuk though it could be my IBS.

Thanks Dee. I promise to try very hard not to worry. OH and I have talked and we've agreed we won't set dates by which we'll do things or tell people. We'll just do what we think best when the time feels right. I've had one miscarriage, then a live birth with one partner; and then another miscarriage 14 years later with a different partner. Until I got swine flu that pregnancy had been going well so I've just got to stay positive and believe that I've done my bit to contribute to miscarriages statistics. I've been so lucky to fall easily all four times now (almost wrote 3!) so I am truly blessed.

I've no idea what I'll do re testing again. OH said wait a week but I don't think I could go that long. I've got 2 Superdrugs, 6 ICs and one digi with conception indicator left. 

I'm sending positive vibes to you and everyone else on here. :flower:



babyhopes2010 said:


> know im preg lol im just paraniod about hcg levels cos had mc last time my tests to ages to get dark x

In my last pregnancy I was 7w3d before I got a :bfp:. I'd just had the mirena coil removed, hadn't had a period and had no idea when I'd ovulated. I tested negative at what I thought was CD26, had what could have been IB at CD28, another BFN CD29 and CD32. Stopped testing then as convinced not pregnant. Had a bit of pink mucus at CD39 which I thought was start of AF which didn't come and then decided to do a test at CD52 which was :bfp:!

Much easier way to find out you're pregnant. Missed 3 weeks of worrying!



Suze said:


> I think congratulations are well and truly in order :wohoo:
> 
> No squinting required, that's pretty good for 10dpo :thumbup:

Thank you. Photos are never as good as seeing the real thing but I'm so relieved you can all see it too.



gash02 said:


> OMG HUGE CONGRATULATIONS PIP!!! im so please for you I really am. Not been on much this week but still getting the posts to my phone and had to come on to see for myself. Loads and loads of dust for a super sticky bean :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Hey to everyone else hope your all well xxx

Thank you. I've been thinking about baby names and thought Gracie for a girl. :blush: What do you think?!!! pmsl I still can't get over that. :hug:



BellasMummy said:


> Congrats Pip!!
> Def positive!!
> xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Yeah!

:dust: right back at all of you!

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

and pip: dont go near digi with conception indicator :haha: trust me!


----------



## caleblake

haha :rofl: Its ok pip you can have it Im over it now :haha:

Dont mind other people having it just now my bloody sister :dohh:


----------



## pip7890

babyhopes2010 said:


> and pip: dont go near digi with conception indicator :haha: trust me!

lol. I think I'm too scared to test again just in case....!!

This is the point where i want to go to sleep and wake up in November just before I give birth.

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

PIP'S PREGNANT!!!!!

:baby:

:flower: :cloud9: :happydance: :happydance: :thumbup: :winkwink: :flower: :happydance: :hugs: :crib: :yellow: :laugh2: :yipee: :yipee: :smug: :headspin: :headspin: :juggle: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :beer: :wine: :wohoo: :wohoo: :rain: :rain: :D :p :loopy: :loopy: :loopy: :fool: :fool: :wohoo: :headspin: :headspin: :hugs2: :smug: :drunk: :headspin: :headspin: :dance: :dance: :dance: :laugh2: :crib: :haha: :thumbup:

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Congrats! - Oh my God I'm so pleased for you hun :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pip7890

Thank you. That's a smilie frenzy going on there!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Heh heh, I'm throwing you a smilie party - I'm so excited for you though!

Eeeep!

Can't wait to see those lines getting darker :)

Did have my suspicions last night...... lol.


----------



## pip7890

I'm very nervous about the lines not going darker and it turning out to be a chemical. If it does I shall have to pick myself up and get back on the horse!

I'm very excited despite all that though!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Your lines are dark for 10dpo though, that's got to be a good sign right?

I see people posting pics here 10dpo and I struggle to see anything - yours are so obvious x


----------



## JJules611

Hello Ladies,

I would love to join. I'm 28 years old, married to my high school sweetheart and currently TTC. 

I had a twin m/c at 10.5 weeks in October 2010 and a m/c (blighted ovum) January 11th 2011. We are currently TTC again. I am currently 12DPO and I am a POAS obsesser! I have been testing since 7 dpo, but so far only BFN. 

I still have hope for this month right? 12DPO is still considered early? Just looking for some reassurance :blush:


----------



## puppycat

Hey :wave: of course you can join us :)

How many dpo do you usually have before AF hun?

Yes 12 dpo is considered early, you could just have implanted late.

Did you test with OPK's to get your ov date?


----------



## JJules611

Hi puppycat Thank you for such a warm welcome :hugs:. 

I do test with opks I got a strong positive on March 1st and 2nd. Bd'd Februaury 27th, 28th, March 1st, 2nd and 3rd.

I don't feel any symptoms, but I'm still hoping this is my month. Fingers crossed.


----------



## puppycat

If you got a strong pos on 2nd you may not have ov'd until the 3rd which would put you at 10dpo - this would definitely mean you may not get a BFP yet. There's still hope!

Looks like you definitely :sex: enough :haha:

When are you due AF?


----------



## JJules611

That made me laugh, I wanted to make sure there were plenty of fresh :spermy: waiting :haha:

AF is due on this Tuesday the 15th. I don't have any symptoms though :nope: occasion crampy twinges here and there. I am trying not to obsess but it is so hard not to!


----------



## puppycat

It is hard hun, the last cycle I POAS every day - I used 25 sticks in 5 days :haha: (not including OPK's :blush: )

If it helps - the month I caught for my daughter I didn't test until the day AF was due because I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary, nearly fell off the loo when it was BFP :haha:


----------



## JJules611

:flower: Thank you for giving me hope!!

I hope I get my :bfp: on Tuesday, although I know I will be testing again tomorrow morning, I look forward to the mornings now, so I can POAS:haha:

You didn't have any symptoms either?


----------



## Deethehippy

I caved in and tested and it was BFN :( Gutted, thought i had so many symptoms!
I could be only 10dpo as have no clue about my cycles and ovulation.
I used a Tesco test which said to test after missed period, does anyone know how sensitive these are? (clutching at straws now :( ) Surely the line would just be fainter?

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## JJules611

25 sticks in 5 days, not including OPKS :haha: we are a lot alike!


----------



## puppycat

Lol yes I'm terrible with IC's - I buy them in bulk and then go nuts! hehehehe

Dee - you've done well to last this long without POAS! Don't be disheartened though, you could still be pregnant but not enough to show on that test. I'm not sure how much they are, does it not say on the packaging? x


----------



## JJules611

What IC's do you use? If this is not my month I need to order in bulk for next cycle, I spent so much money this month on HPT's so far!


----------



## BellasMummy

Hello Ladies,

I hope you are all well!
Wecome JJules61!

Well today I took a trip to A&E as i was in a lot of pain down my left side and was worrying! But it was all fine and I got to see baby and a lovely strong heartbeat! I am so relieved xx


----------



## puppycat

I buy them from ebay, there are top sellers on there who do packs of 50 for like £8. You do have to specify you want either 25IC/25 OPK's or 50 of one type when you buy.


----------



## puppycat

BellasMummy said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all well!
> Wecome JJules61!
> 
> Well today I took a trip to A&E as i was in a lot of pain down my left side and was worrying! But it was all fine and I got to see baby and a lovely strong heartbeat! I am so relieved xx

:hugs: Glad all is well - do they know what caused the pain??


----------



## JJules611

Thank you BellasMommy! Congratulations, so happy for you! What a blessing. How far along are you?


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks Puppycat, they first thought I had an infection but couldn't find anything. They did some swabs so just have to wait and see xx


----------



## BellasMummy

JJules611 said:


> Thank you BellasMommy! Congratulations, so happy for you! What a blessing. How far along are you?

Thanks hun, I am 7 weeks 6 days. I was so relieved to see that heartbeat!
xx


----------



## poppy666

Bella so glad you and :baby: ok sweetie, aww you saw hb :cloud9: god i hope i see one of those...

Got my digi saying 3+ yesterday at 19dpo and picture below so fx'd my hcg is climbing x
 



Attached Files:







3+ 002.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JJules611

Oh how exciting!!! The sound of that heartbeat must make you melt :flower: I am currently at the end of my tww. Hoping for a BFP!


----------



## BellasMummy

Here is a little piccy xx
 



Attached Files:







P1000501.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyhopes2010

aww thats the cutest scan ever :)


----------



## poppy666

BellasMummy said:


> Here is a little piccy xx

Awwww congratz Bella bet it put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## JJules611

what a great little bean photo :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

BellasMummy said:


> Thanks Puppycat, they first thought I had an infection but couldn't find anything. They did some swabs so just have to wait and see xx

Think those swabs take about 2 weeks to come back - silly isn't it! By the time they come back you'll be better.


----------



## Suze

Pip I'm sure you will have that stress of scrutinising the colour on your hpt's over the next few days but I'm keepong everything crossed you get the darkening that reassures you.

Bella - what a lovely scan picture! I'm pleased you've been put at rest by seeing your cute little one and his/her heartbeat. I have another scan on Tuesday when I''l be 6+5 and am hoping all will be well


----------



## babyhopes2010

Suze said:


> Pip I'm sure you will have that stress of scrutinising the colour on your hpt's over the next few days but I'm keepong everything crossed you get the darkening that reassures you.
> 
> Bella - what a lovely scan picture! I'm pleased you've been put at rest by seeing your cute little one and his/her heartbeat. I have another scan on Tuesday when I''l be 6+5 and am hoping all will be well

Im thinking of having really early scan:blush:
I just want to know heart beats there :(
im going to go private as sure dr wont refer me,iv had no af between MC bleeding and bfp:shrug:


----------



## Suze

BH I don't know your history but could you speak with your GP or midwife about getting an early one? I always get an early one because I had a ruptured ectopic a few years ago, and this time I also had really bad cramping so got one last week at 5+5 and we're pretty much sure the heartbeat was there but the sonographer says she never confirms that under 6 weeks


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. have not been on much.. been out doing things which has been fun.. keeping my mind off am I preg or not.. 

OMG Pip.. congrats hun.. happy and healthy nine months..


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all....
Caved in and tested BFN...:cry: but temp was 36.8 this morn.. still watery kinda ewcm... whiteish..
Sore nipples... restless night..

Not 100% if im 9dpo or 10dpo tho... :wacko: 
Really thought today would be the day :cry:


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. have not been on much.. been out doing things which has been fun.. keeping my mind off am I preg or not..
> 
> OMG Pip.. congrats hun.. happy and healthy nine months..

Have i missed something Pip??? :wacko:


----------



## Deethehippy

laura_2010 said:


> Hi all....
> Caved in and tested BFN...:cry: but temp was 36.8 this morn.. still watery kinda ewcm... whiteish..
> Sore nipples... restless night..
> 
> Not 100% if im 9dpo or 10dpo tho... :wacko:
> Really thought today would be the day :cry:

Sorry hun, i am in the same boat, tested yesterday and this morning BFN, but felt sooo sure this was my month, i am not sure of my dpo but could be 13 today. I still feel sicky and just not right, maybe it is just messed up hormones still from my miscarriage. FX to you :flower:


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: laura n Deethehippy hang in there ladies your not out yet :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

pip7890 said:


> Fingers crossed I'm doing this correctly. I emailed it to Flickr and then copied the code here. Did it via PC though:
> 
> The first one was taken yesterday, minutes after the line appeared:
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5521912767_6060af2805.jpg
> photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr
> 
> The next three photos were taken about 2 or 3 hours after testing this morning:
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5175/5522486456_2a40dba41b.jpg
> photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr
> 
> Test at the top (Superdrug 10miu) was taken yesterday on the afternoon of CD21/9DPO. I'd emptied my bladder about an hour before so had to squeeze a teensy weensy bit out for the test.
> 
> The middle one (Superdrug 10miu) was taken early this morning CD22/10DPO. I'd emptied my bladder before bed (about 10.45 pm) and ignored the urge to pee twice (once at 2.00 am and again 4.30 am). I finally gave in about 5.30 am as my bladder was fit to burst. (I'd had a cuppa herbal tea and glass of water in the couple of hours before bed.)
> 
> The bottom one (IC 10miu) was taken with FMU as for the middle one. The line is so faint on this one but if you're used to seeing pearly white test sticks you can actually make out some pinking.
> 
> Here is another close up of the IC (used my iPhone so picture quality not great):
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5253/5521917891_8f000d0d0d.jpg
> photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr
> 
> Here is a close up of the two Superdrugs:
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5017/5522507320_26b82daa6f.jpg
> photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Pip x

OMFG I was out all yesterday in Durham so missed everything. congratulations Pip :bfp::bfp::muaha::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::shipw::drunk::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::wine::rain:

How you feeling? omg when you due? 20 questions :haha:


----------



## HayleyJJ

Good morning ladies

I have finally found the strength to come back and be part of it all again its been a long hard time for me got the hospital tomo so will hopefully be wiser tomo as to what were gonna do in the future and hopefully get the all clear on ttc

So theres 175 pages since I left in a nut shell can some one fill me in pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Missed you all so frigging much but it was so much easier to distance myself from it all while we were not ttc so I didn&#8217;t get all jealous etc.

On ab plus note my periods since mc are 32 days exactly which is amazing so I wont need clomid.

Does anyone know what I should expect tomo at my first app????

Love you all

Hayley xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

*WELCOME BACK HAYLEY, YOU BEEN MISSED *​


----------



## HayleyJJ

thank you so much so whats new?


----------



## pip7890

Hayley!!!!!!!! My buddy is back!!!!!!

:wohoo:

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

omg your pregnant congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx brought a tear to my eye xxxxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hiiii welcome bk....:hugs:
Tested today bfn... AF due Fri 18th so will test again weds...:winkwink:


----------



## HayleyJJ

i have had oh on a sex ban over ov for 2 months as theres no point in ttc until tomo comes see what they say!!

im so excited to be back ive started a new job been here2 months love it!!

who else has had bfp girls??

i cant express how much i love and miss you all xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

omg pip your pregnant as welll yeyyyyyyyyyyyy congrats to you all xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Welcome back Hayley! xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Think there is about 4 BFPs?? one loss and all but someone confirm that im not sure x


----------



## HayleyJJ

thanks babes xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

and ladies in 8 weeks ive lost a stone whooooop back in my size 12 s whhoooop:happydance::happydance:


----------



## caleblake

welcome back Hayley, lovely to see you her :hugs: xxx


----------



## caleblake

*here even


----------



## poppy666

Thats great news Hayley :happydance: whats the appointment for tomorrow? Is it to just check you over and say your ok TTC again x


----------



## HayleyJJ

its to see why im keep mc at around 13-15 weeks hun so bloods taken i guess not really sure but my cycles are perfect back to normal mind you only only have ewcm for 1 day but i never have a prob falling preg its carrying xx

thank so much ladies i feel like im in a good place now and have my ttc family back xx


----------



## allmuddledup

Very happy to see you here Hayley. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow. Don't know what to say to expect but will be thinking of you. Fx!!!


----------



## HayleyJJ

im now addicted instantly here again


----------



## pip7890

I'm 'just' pregnant so you haven't missed much with me.

So glad you're back. We can update the first page now. You're the only one who can do it. 

Congrats on the weight loss. How did you do it?

How did the move go? 

What's the new job?

Pip x


----------



## laura_2010

Can I ask I Q what was your temp around 10dpo?? Mine this morn was 36.8?:wacko:


----------



## HayleyJJ

pip7890 said:


> I'm 'just' pregnant so you haven't missed much with me.
> 
> So glad you're back. We can update the first page now. You're the only one who can do it.
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss. How did you do it?
> 
> How did the move go?
> 
> What's the new job?
> 
> Pip x

i started slimming world its wicked but i dont always stick to it lmao

omg will do front page later on as at work just now babes

didnt move as other woman pulled out boooooooooooooooo and new job is wicked i love it just reception/admin for a fashionable hat company:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies...

Welcome Back Hayley.. so nice to see you again!!
Not much new with me.. third month ttc after my MC in November.. on 6dpo think thats what my ticker says.. lol! Been trying to stay busy, to not think too much about it all.. just live..

Poppy-Pip-How are you two doing?? Hope your both well..

Puppy-How are you today..


----------



## poppy666

Not long for testing now sweetie :happydance: im ok just got af cramps today n bit tired but no symptoms barr bloated x


----------



## HayleyJJ

im sat at work its really quiet and im constantly thinking about tomo its horrible


----------



## lilrojo

Thats good poppy.. hold off the symptoms for a bit longer.. before they hit your full force.. lol! 

Ugh I know.. been trying to stay busy so I dont keep thinking about it.. Testing this weekend.. or the end of the week.. hoping to join you and Pip.. feeling so left behind... ugh.. but gotta stay positive.. as I know it will happen just not when...


----------



## HayleyJJ

i really wanted to try this weekend as i oved now im regretting it but i know i need to get tomo out the way before i can ttc!!!

just want af to come so i am cd1 again lol


----------



## lilrojo

Hope tomorrow helps you Hayley.. gives you peace of mind.. so you can get back to ttc.. without any extra stresses or worry.. hope they can give some answers..


----------



## HayleyJJ

me too babes xx its all i can rthink about x


----------



## HayleyJJ

i have just ordered a gail reading arghhhhhhhh i want the email now im so inpatient its all cause work is sooooooooo quiet today!!


----------



## xSamanthax

Hello ladies how are you all??

Hayley i don't really know you yet hun but congrats on the weight loss! that is a fantastic amount to loose in that amount of time :hugs:


----------



## HayleyJJ

thank you I set up this page then couldn&#8217;t cope with ttc so took a break and feeling fab now I feel ready to return and chat away again yeyyy!!


----------



## laura_2010

were's gails readings?


----------



## puppycat

lilrojo said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> Puppy-How are you today..

:wave:

I'm ok thanks. Took Laura to the park earlier - first time this year, so glad the warmer weather is on it's way :happydance:

Was going to the cinema tonight with my nan to see Black Swan but it's on too late for her - bit disappointed but hey it'll be out on DVD soon enough.

How are you all girlies?

Pip I hope you are ok.

Hayley it's so good to see you back here hun, I'm not TTC atm either, long story but Dr has changed my meds and their not good for TTC so have to wait until my normal Dr is back in April and see her. Never mind - at least I'm not alone, feels like everyone's pregnant in here now (which was obviously the point of the group :haha:)

:dust:


----------



## pip7890

I'm fine everyone. Bit biliousness but otherwise no symptoms. I'm not counting the :holly: as they've been sore for weeks now. 

Internet connection went down yesterday so posting from phone today. At work so will comment later. 

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

gail readings https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/3/store.htm


----------



## HayleyJJ

puppycat said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies...
> 
> Puppy-How are you today..
> 
> :wave:
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Took Laura to the park earlier - first time this year, so glad the warmer weather is on it's way :happydance:
> 
> Was going to the cinema tonight with my nan to see Black Swan but it's on too late for her - bit disappointed but hey it'll be out on DVD soon enough.
> 
> How are you all girlies?
> 
> Pip I hope you are ok.
> 
> Hayley it's so good to see you back here hun, I'm not TTC atm either, long story but Dr has changed my meds and their not good for TTC so have to wait until my normal Dr is back in April and see her. Never mind - at least I'm not alone, feels like everyone's pregnant in here now (which was obviously the point of the group :haha:)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

hey babes im not on my meds any more yeyyyy i started excercising and feel so much better about my self its true excercise does really help depression for sure!!


----------



## puppycat

HayleyJJ said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies...
> 
> Puppy-How are you today..
> 
> :wave:
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Took Laura to the park earlier - first time this year, so glad the warmer weather is on it's way :happydance:
> 
> Was going to the cinema tonight with my nan to see Black Swan but it's on too late for her - bit disappointed but hey it'll be out on DVD soon enough.
> 
> How are you all girlies?
> 
> Pip I hope you are ok.
> 
> Hayley it's so good to see you back here hun, I'm not TTC atm either, long story but Dr has changed my meds and their not good for TTC so have to wait until my normal Dr is back in April and see her. Never mind - at least I'm not alone, feels like everyone's pregnant in here now (which was obviously the point of the group :haha:)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> hey babes im not on my meds any more yeyyyy i started excercising and feel so much better about my self its true excercise does really help depression for sure!!Click to expand...

Awww that's great!
I'm glad you feel so much better hun, you definitely sound perky :thumbup:

I get loads of exercise chasing my little girl around the place :haha: think I need something else though like CBT etc.


----------



## pip7890

FFS. My ex had just rang. On top of the DVT and leukaemia he's just been diagnosed with MRSA!!! Guess who's DS was with him all weekend and guess who was in the house with him? Yes, my son and me. Do I have to wear a f-ing protective suit all the time?

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh sh*t!! That's seriously not good. I hope the MRSA passes you and DS by. Have you thought about what you are going to do about preventing infection if the two of you haven't picked it up? Keeping everything crossed for you Pip. Xoxox


----------



## joey300187

hye not sure if ive posted already but a massiv econgrats pip!! ;) seen it a few days ago but was in a hurry so cant remember if i posted or not? lol baby brain i guess. how far are you hun? are your docs gonna try anything this time asprin/progestorne etc? have they mentioned an early scan too? so pleased for you hun make sure u take care n keep away from the stupid trian hooligans from the other day. mad me so mad reading your post some people are so insensitive.

Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months ;) xxxx


----------



## pip7890

Thanks for all the warm wishes everyone. :flower:

To be honest I've not got my head around it yet. It doesn't feel real. I know I'm a little bloated, a little fatigued, a little sicky and my boobies are sore, but I get like that from time to time. If it wasn't for the tests I wouldn't believe it. Part of me things it is my body playing tricks on me and come the end of the week AF will come.

I don't think I'll go see the doctor yet. It just feels too early. I will give them a call to check whether they needs swabs for MRSA from me and DS. I did wonder whether I should start taking something, like aspirin, or go ask for progestorone but I don't know whether they would make a difference or not.

I should probably test again but I think I might just keep my head in the sand for another couple of days. :dohh:

Sorry to be on such a downer. :nope: What with everything going on at the moment it just feels like too much to take in. :cry:

Unfortunately I think this is the legacy of loss. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Sorry ladies im still around but mainly lurking nothing really to report, but hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Hi Poppy. How are those cramps? I remember something similar last time. I imagine they are just stretching pains. 

Have you been to the docs yet? I want to put it off as long as possible - about 36 weeks ideally!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

LOL i know the feeling.

They just mild, some days i dont get anything then today i got for an hour or so. Went doctors friday just to confirm pregnancy etc and im ment to ring hospital to see my consultant, but havnt done it yet and tbh im not rushing to as they'll just want to scan me first before putting me on the blood thinners and im scared its too early yet to see anything so not ringing x


----------



## Suze

Poppy I had dreadful cramps which only stopped a few days ago, in my 4 previous pregnancies I'd not experienced them at all and found them really worrying as it felt like af would be there every time I went to the loo :dohh:

I think it's finding the right balance between getting seen and not and I think it's different for everyone...a tough one to call but I'm sure you'll both do what feels right for you both individually


----------



## poppy666

I see women go on about clumpy yellow CM in 1st Tri too and i dont have that.. its either watery or tmi reminds me of ewcm but white bits in it, thats starting to worry me too now.

Think im just a total mess and dont know what to do with myself :dohh:


----------



## Suze

I've not had yellow clumpy yet...step away from the toilet tissue!!! I know you don't want to but it might be a good idea to book an early scan, say at about 6/7 weeks? It might save you all the second guessing about cm etc? I had one last week at 5+5 and it looked good, as well as seeing it in the right place, heartbeat etc I was also relieved to see no bleeding sites within my uterus....these things might put you a little at ease?


----------



## poppy666

lol im already stepping away from google :haha: thanks that made me smile x


----------



## Suze

I told you we need black loo roll :haha: I made myself so sore with 'over use' of loo roll that there was blood on the tissue from that, nothing sinister :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Its horrible having to go through all these's fears isnt it and not being allowed or able just to enjoy x


----------



## pip7890

I so much want to enjoy it but I can't help but overanalyse everything. A slight temp dip? Well AF must be about to start. Boobs not hurting? Well AF must be about to arrive? Positive pregnancy test? Must be faulty batch. Feeling tired and sicky? Must be because I need more sleep. I'm trying to convince myself I'm not pregnant so that I won't be disappointed. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Poppy, Suze and Gash. How many DPO were you when you got your first positive? How many days did you leave it before testing again? Did you wait until after AF was due? I'm totally stressing myself that this will be a chemical. 

Pip x


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all BFN for mee again...:cry: still hope tho :winkwink: My last preg didnt sho up till AF was due.. x


----------



## poppy666

pip7890 said:


> Poppy, Suze and Gash. How many DPO were you when you got your first positive? How many days did you leave it before testing again? Did you wait until after AF was due? I'm totally stressing myself that this will be a chemical.
> 
> Pip x

Pip i tested 9dpo got a very faint line, tested 10dpo more visible line, 11dpo did a superdrug test really good positive, 15dpo did a digi 2-3wks then last test another digi 19dpo got 3+ came up straight away. Not tested since and only did my temp today cos im paranoid :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

laura_2010 said:


> Hi all BFN for mee again...:cry: still hope tho :winkwink: My last preg didnt sho up till AF was due.. x

Hang in there your not out yet :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

pip7890 said:


> I so much want to enjoy it but I can't help but overanalyse everything. A slight temp dip? Well AF must be about to start. Boobs not hurting? Well AF must be about to arrive? Positive pregnancy test? Must be faulty batch. Feeling tired and sicky? Must be because I need more sleep. I'm trying to convince myself I'm not pregnant so that I won't be disappointed.
> 
> Pip x

Pip, you have to try and enjoy it hun. 
I know how you must be feeling but we all all get killed crossing the road tomorrow, we can't think about the 'what ifs' or we would all have a nervous breakdown! Symptoms tend to come and go throughout the day as you well know, you are pregnant and it is going to be ok! So there! LOL :flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

Goodness knows whats wrong with me, my ticker is at the end, no sign of AF (though i am irregular) Not tested since yesterday morning but the BFN was as white as snow.
I have cramps and i feel sick all the time (also foul taste in my mouth) Could a stomach bug/virus be causing this as me and my daughter have had a tummy ache too????
Last night i went to eat my marzipan bar (usually i adore these and eat by the bucket load) and it tasted like soap :( Would a virus do that?
My boobs are sore (though AF could be on the way) and i have some yellow cm.
I am going insane but i guess the test would not have ben wrong.. :/


----------



## poppy666

Keep testing sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laura_2010

Im only getting lines on opk's lol :cry: Iv got the worest sore nipples eva... temp this morn was 36.8 :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

lol that was my temp today too x


----------



## pip7890

Have you been temping since your :bfp: I have but was considering stopping. Because I temp at all different times of the early morning I have lots of spikes. My temp was down today but still well above coverline so decided this was the beginning of the end! I need to get a grip!!

Thanks ladies. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

I stopped temping at weekend but for some reason did it this morning, was well above coverline, not going to temp now it makes me worse x


----------



## Suze

Pip I got my first bfp at 12dpo, that's always the case for me. The last time I got a BFN at 11dpo but the BFP at 12dpo and at 12dpo they're always faint and don't always come up within the time limit. I don't temp so can't comment on that but I do continue testing each day (sometimes twice :blush:) for about 3 or 4 consecutive days then maybe once or twice a week until 6 weeks! God I sound like a right POAS-aholic!


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies.

Pip you need to relax hun, I know you have had losses but last time you m/c because you had swine flu - I'm sure things would have continued as normal otherwise. To be completely honest you were a very lucky lady to come out the other side AND THEN get pregnant again - somebody upstairs is looking after you hun :hugs:

Poppy - as the ding dongs have said, I really do think this one is a lovely sticky bean - you have such good BFP's and 3+ on a digi? All going good hun! Keep PMA going x

AFM I'm feeling a bit bleurgh today, just low and not wanting to do a sodding thing. No need for sympathy, I'm not requesting just giving an update on my day :(

:dust: to you all xx


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. I'm so glad you understand. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks puppycat :kiss: 

Yeah i know my hcg is high cos digi giving me 3+ early, but i never had problem with hcg before it kept rising but wasnt doubling and my gestation sac kept growing etc... it was only when they seen the bleed getting bigger at the side of sac that i knew something was wrong and already suffered the MMC, it was just a waiting game to miscarry then which didnt happen till morning of my booking in for ERPC.. no wonder they call it a silent miscarriage cos there isnt a warning till a routine scan x

Im trying to keep PMA up :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies hope your all having a great day...

The stranges thing happened to me last night.. I was sitting on my couce watching tv and took a drink of pop, then got soooo nauseaous, went to the bathroom gagging, and felt like i was gonna throw up, but never did... no symptoms really which may be good cuz last month I felt like I had everyone in the book.. fingers crossed.. testing the end of the week..


----------



## poppy666

Looking forward to your testing :happydance: gl


----------



## lilrojo

poppy666 said:


> Looking forward to your testing :happydance: gl

Me too.. cant believe how fast the wait went...


----------



## xSamanthax

I think i'm :bfp: i'm 11DPO and i bought a test today that you can use 5 days before AF (i should be due on friday) and it came up with a faint line! I don't know if i should be happy or sad..... I'm scared now that this one will be like the last one.... i know i know i should have PMA. I'm buying some more tests tomorrow lol 

Here the thread i just posted on Pregnancy Test bit CLICK HERE


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations thats sooooooooooooo :bfp::bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee::yipee: thats another November :baby:


----------



## puppycat

Looks like a BFP to me hun!
Congrats xx


----------



## xSamanthax

November 25th i think (well thats what it says on the online calcs) which is one day after my brthday! lol i'm so shocked, i really didn't think we had done it, as this is the first time we were TTC after my MC, i've had to tell my OH as i need some more money to get some more tests


----------



## poppy666

FX'd for a sticky sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

for a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hello ladies

XSamanthaX- Yay! Looks like a BFP to me! xx
Lil- Good luck testing! When are you going to test! FX'd! xx
Pip- STOP TEMPING! You temps can go all over the place when preggo!xx
Puppy-:hugs: xx
Poppy-How you feeling today? xx
:hi: to everyone else!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Im hanging in there Bella, you ok? xx


----------



## Suze

Congratulations Samantha :wohoo:

There certainly is a few due in November now.


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Samantha. That's a great line. 

Can I suggest you ignore xxvcxx's comments. I don't think they are particularly constructive. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Well I gave in and tested again with an IC this afternoon (12 DPO). I'd held me wee in for 3.5 hours which is quite a time for me. I could see a faint line within a minute and by five minutes it was much clearer than that taken with FMU at 10DPO. 

Had some very light cramps throughout the day so I guess little one is starting to dig deep. Still very bilious so I'm blaming that on the little one too!

Not going to temp anymore. I'm prepared to accept that I'm pregnant until proven otherwise. The tests, the wind and the :holly: do not lie!!!

FF says due date 24 November on ovulation date and 27 November on lmp. Am going to go with the latter as I'd much rather be put forward than back.

I'm a little bit excited. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

24th of November is my birthday! :happydance: Hopefully my little Peapod is a sticky and you never know i could have a birthday present if they decide to come a little early, 25th of November is what the calc says just gotta wait til i eventually tell the doc adn see what EDD they will give me


----------



## poppy666

We're all so close in dates :happydance:


----------



## xSamanthax

:happydance: I daren't put a preg ticker up yet though, not til i've tested with the first response tests that i'm going to get tomorrow.... i would get a clearblue digital but i can't cope with seeing pregnant 1-2 weeks on it as them are the tests i used while waiting for my BFN after my MC. 

I don't know if i should tell my doc yet though... i do know i have to cancel my nurse appointment for next week as i was going in for a smear :dohh:


----------



## BellasMummy

poppy666 said:


> Im hanging in there Bella, you ok? xx

I'm ok thanks Pops, worrying as per usual! Now I am worried that I damaged the baby because I lifted a really heavy heater! I don't think I will ever stop worrying!! xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats samantha!! that is a pretty dang good clear positive, I looked at your pregnancy test thread!!


----------



## poppy666

BellasMummy said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Im hanging in there Bella, you ok? xx
> 
> I'm ok thanks Pops, worrying as per usual! Now I am worried that I damaged the baby because I lifted a really heavy heater! I don't think I will ever stop worrying!! xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

No more lifting missy :growlmad: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HayleyJJ

congrats samantha

i got the all cleat today to ttc again whoooooop the doc just said he thinks i had bad luck and all bloods are a ok whoop:dohh: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## xSamanthax

pip7890 said:


> Congratulations Samantha. That's a great line.
> 
> Can I suggest you ignore xxvcxx's comments. I don't think they are particularly constructive.
> 
> Pip x

Thanks hun :hugs: although it has got me really worried now :cry: I have had a look at some reviews on google and most say that they got BFN with that test then BFP with another test not a false BFP so hopefully its all good :thumbup:


----------



## xSamanthax

HayleyJJ said:


> congrats samantha
> 
> i got the all cleat today to ttc again whoooooop the doc just said he thinks i had bad luck and all bloods are a ok whoop:dohh: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

:happydance:Congrats hun heres hoping your TTC is lots of fun and you get a sticky bean


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh Samantha you'll always get one or two who say the opposite on those threads about some test, i swear by superdrugs, but they even get negative responses sometimes :shrug:

Your up the duff missy :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Samantha - thats a great line for so early :thumbup: :0)


I did a dreaded blue dye clearblue test this afternoon (only one they had in the shop i went to!) and after only one hours pee hold and got a mega mega meag faint vertical line, guess it's probably an evap and i dont think it would show in a picture for here so i will restest friday if no AF.
Still feel sicky but may be a bug/in my head.


----------



## poppy666

post piccy let us squint :haha:

Hayley fantastic news you got the all clear sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Suze

Dee you can't keep us (oh and yourself :haha:) waiting until Friday when you may have had a whiff!!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

It's so faint i can hardly see for real, not sure i could get a decent pic, i will try tomorrow in the natural light maybe :0)


----------



## poppy666

I'll tweek it, if its as faint as my 1st one i'll try sort it :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm just not convinced to be honest guys, i defffo see a line but think it is antibody strip or something, cant get excited yet.
I will keep you updated and FX AF does not show :flower:
Thanks for all your enthusiasums though, i love it here :0)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are you all doing..

Congrats sam.. def positive.. happy and healthy 9 months to you!!

Hayley-So happy to hear your appt went great.. good luck!! and catch that eggy soon..

I feel so left out.. tear.. all you and your november babies... send me some dust...

Bella-testing on Sat.. but will prob do one earlier.. cuz im a poas.. happy ive held off this long..


----------



## BellasMummy

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. how are you all doing..
> 
> Congrats sam.. def positive.. happy and healthy 9 months to you!!
> 
> Hayley-So happy to hear your appt went great.. good luck!! and catch that eggy soon..
> 
> I feel so left out.. tear.. all you and your november babies... send me some dust...
> 
> Bella-testing on Sat.. but will prob do one earlier.. cuz im a poas.. happy ive held off this long..

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Aww sweetie there's still time & if not you'll have the Christmas :baby: :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

HayleyJJ said:


> i got the all cleat today to ttc again whoooooop the doc just said he thinks i had bad luck and all bloods are a ok whoop:dohh: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Get on with it girl! :dust: :dust:



xSamanthax said:


> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Samantha. That's a great line.
> 
> Can I suggest you ignore xxvcxx's comments. I don't think they are particularly constructive.
> 
> Pip x
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: although it has got me really worried now :cry: I have had a look at some reviews on google and most say that they got BFN with that test then BFP with another test not a false BFP so hopefully its all good :thumbup:Click to expand...

Of course it's all good, but hell let's both increase profits for pregnancy test manufacturers this week.



Deethehippy said:


> I'm just not convinced to be honest guys, i defffo see a line but think it is antibody strip or something, cant get excited yet.
> I will keep you updated and FX AF does not show :flower:
> Thanks for all your enthusiasums though, i love it here :0)

Fingers crossed for you. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

It's about time we did a roll call isn't it so Hayley can update the front page? Who's around? Where are you in your cycle/pregnancy? When are you testing again.

I'll start it off. I'm currently CD24/12DPO - BFP at 9DPO - EDD 27 November 2011. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Anyone seen Mamitokarina lately?

Pip x


----------



## joey300187

i think im 6+4 wont b confirmed until scan, and havent looked up dd xxx


----------



## poppy666

Im currently on CD32/22DPO - BFP at 11 DPO .... EDD 19/11/11


----------



## xSamanthax

I'm CD26/11DPO hopefully BFP today at 11DPO, EDD 25th November, Day after my birthday :thumbup: (thats what online Calc says anyways).

Will be doing more HPTs tomorrow to check it really was BFP and then need DOc to confirm :thumbup:


----------



## Suze

Well I was a bit late at this party but I'm 6+5 got bfp at 12dpo and due 3.11.11


----------



## 9babiesgone

cycle day 18/ 3 dpo/ waiting to test on the 26th or the 30th!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Im on cd26-7dpo... testing on Saturday the 19.. af due mon 21st...


----------



## pip7890

:dust: 9babies gone and lilrojo

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Morning all. I slept through, didn't temp and filled a cup with precious 7 hour urine (very rare for me). Do I test again or do I not? This POAS is addictive!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Well my addiction got the better of me. I POAS with an IC and Superdrug. Both positive and both lines definitely getting darker :wohoo:

Making myself a right collection of sticks now. I've got enough for a PowerPoint presentation!!

OH got a call last night to say his brother has throat cancer and is in hospital. Despite being 1 of 9 none of his other brothers or sisters knew the full story. OH is going to try find out what is going on. My BIL is in his mid 60s (OH's mum had him when she was 45 and youngest child his sister, at 47!) and lives alone. The rest of the family are in Scotland so I expect a home visit is on the cards. Doubt I'll be going along as I'm not sure I could manage without a loo for 3 hours and have been a little travel sick this week. 

Sending you all lots of happy thoughts. Have a good day. 

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

:happydance: for the tests!! I'm going to get a first response before i go into work, think i will end up doing at work at this rate! :haha: i just want to make sure it defo is a positive and not a false one. Although i did do an OPK this morning as i don't have any pregnancy tests left and lines came up straight away so that made me feel better as i know OPKs can come up positive when pregnant too

I'm going to leave myself logged in so that when i do the test i can log in on my phone easy and say what the new test said... i'll post pics later when i get home :D


----------



## BellasMummy

I got BFP 10DPO EDD 24th October xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

morning ladies im finding it hard to keep up as ph works till 7 so when he gets in i come off lappy booooooooooooooooooo just because if he came in from work and put x box on i wud be pissed off lol


----------



## Deethehippy

BellasMummy said:


> I got BFP 10DPO EDD 24th October xx

Congratulations :0)

I feel like AF is very much going to be here today so i just have to wait and see. Tried to photograph the mega faint line i saw on my test but it does not show on the picture, plus my camera/photography is useless.
I may test with FMU tomorrow if still no AF.

There are so many BFPs here now!


----------



## xSamanthax

Did a first response test and within seconds it came up :bfp: so yep I'm pregnant


----------



## poppy666

Go stick piccy on your test thread :haha::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies just popping in to say hi, not been on much this week but going to try and catch up tonight xxx


----------



## puppycat

xSamanthax said:


> Did a first response test and within seconds it came up :bfp: so yep I'm pregnant

Congrats!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Well I'm not TTC atm (for the front page update) having to wait until I see my Dr in April to check the tablets I'm on are safe for baby - plus even if they are safe they're completely killing my sex drive - DH hasn't had any for at least 5 weeks and I don't fancy any! :shrug:

So many BFP's in here now :thumbup:


----------



## PJ32

Hi Everyone,

I have my BFP!!!!!!! Thought AF arrived on the 5th, had 2 days then have been spotting brown so didn't think anything of it. I am to work today, my trousers felt a little tight and I was falling asleep so I decided to test and I got a + on my digi


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations! Wow November is going to be a busy month. 

How far are you? What's your edd?

:wohoo:

Pip x


----------



## PJ32

Hi Pip,

Thanks for the congrats, I am 5+1 due around the 15th November I think. Got my blood appointment tomorrow. worried that I may have got the tail end of a chemical at the moment, but probs being paranoid


----------



## pip7890

Why do you think that PJ?

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

PJ when my friend had a chemical she tested got her BFP and bled 2 days later then tested again and got BFN so i dont think yours is :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats everyone! I got to admit I am super jealous.

I really need my hope for this month!!! thanks pip for the dust

I really need it


----------



## poppy666

It seems to be a lucky thread sweetie so we'll be dragging you and everyone else into 1st Tri soon :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I certainly hope so.

congrats poppy again!!!

and all the ladies with :bfp: s


----------



## lilrojo

Omg... so many peggo ladies in here now.. if af comes might need to find a sad group of ladies to chat with... lol...

Im at 8dpo.. says the ticker.. think i may be a day behind that though.. so 7dpo.. waiting it out.. feel like im gettin a cold.. but so wet (tmi) down below its crazy.. i swear my af is coming early with how wet it is.. lol..


----------



## poppy666

Or it could be your immune system suppressed with the cold to allow implantation to happen :thumbup: i got a bit of a cold that week too x


----------



## pip7890

I felt like that lilrojo. As if I had a cold but it never materialised. 

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Pip.. hoping its a good sign for me too.. feel like im gettin a cold but then feel like im fine too.. its crazy.. how are you doing.. got your docs appt made yet.


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I feel like I hav ea cold too, but not really. so weird.


----------



## xSamanthax

Copied this from my journel 

Thanks everyone i'm really actually scared s***less! I've NEVER known about a pregnancy this early, i was 6 weeks gone with Ellie and 8 weeks gone with Baby Angel, and of course coz of the MC i'm SOOOOOOO SCARED its going to happen again. I'm going to ring to docs tomorrow and see if i can get an appointment. 

I've added the pics of this mornings test HERE


----------



## poppy666

Think we all gonna be scared now, i know im the same scared shitless :dohh:


----------



## HayleyJJ

congratulation ladies xxx :happydance::kiss::hugs::happydance::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Wow, this thread is booming with bfps!!! Congrats to all of you ladies :hugs:

AFM, AF left yesterday, on to another month. FX!!


----------



## HayleyJJ

i cannot wait for my af so i can start trying whooooooooop


----------



## xSamanthax

Superstoked said:


> Wow, this thread is booming with bfps!!! Congrats to all of you ladies :hugs:
> 
> AFM, AF left yesterday, on to another month. FX!!




HayleyJJ said:


> i cannot wait for my af so i can start trying whooooooooop


Sending lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: your way!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

hayley when is af supposed to be coming?? Fxed you get it right away hun!


----------



## HayleyJJ

ive just oved and oh was on sex ban until we got all clear (yesterday) so im due on around 24th - 26th xx


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh, I hope I'm not too late for the role call. I'm CD32, 10DPO. Still desperately hoping for a BFP but have been testing since 7DPO and got nothin' so far. I'm starting to lose hope, think because I don't want to feel crushed when AF comes. There are so many BFPs in here now! It's quite staggering. Very happy for all of you but makes me want my BFP more than ever now so I don't get left behind!! Trying to be patient though cuz lord knows you can't rush these things (I've tried and failed in the past).


----------



## Deethehippy

AF witch got me :cry:
Onto cycle 3 post miscarriage.....
Maybe i need me head testing more than my urine for having so many 'symptoms' :wacko:


----------



## HayleyJJ

its hard isnt it as a lot of preg symptoms are af as well babes so its not all in your head!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Deethehippy said:


> AF witch got me :cry:
> Onto cycle 3 post miscarriage.....
> Maybe i need me head testing more than my urine for having so many 'symptoms' :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Deethehippy said:


> AF witch got me :cry:
> Onto cycle 3 post miscarriage.....
> Maybe i need me head testing more than my urine for having so many 'symptoms' :wacko:

Huge hugs sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## PJ32

poppy666 said:


> PJ when my friend had a chemical she tested got her BFP and bled 2 days later then tested again and got BFN so i dont think yours is :hugs:

Hi Pops, looking at my chart the spotting i have put in corellates with the temp dips. It was back up this morning and the brown spotting has stopped this evening. will keep temping fx'd it goes back up in the morning. 

it does seem weird that the bleed was one and half weeks ago you would think that the HCG would be out of my system really. not sure what to think as symptoms have only started in the past couple of days.

mmmmmmmm................


----------



## lilrojo

Deethehippy said:


> AF witch got me :cry:
> Onto cycle 3 post miscarriage.....
> Maybe i need me head testing more than my urine for having so many 'symptoms' :wacko:

Sorry hun.. :hugs: :hugs:
Im also on cycle 3 post mc..


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry ladies that af got you!! :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Dee

Last month I had lots of symptoms but got a :bfn: This month nothing really and :bfp: 

Our bodies are neither friend nor foe. They're just bloody big jokers most of the time!

Pip x


----------



## LoolaBear

hey ladies, just popping on to see how you are. i got my :bfp: a couple of weeks ago now and its so strange.
i never really posted much on this thread as i found it hard to keep up with all the chatty ladies!
i just wanted to come on and wish all you lovely ladies luck and fingers crossed you get your :bfp:'s soon.

:dust: :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## poppy666

Congratz Loolabear :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HayleyJJ

omg rachel your pregas again whoooop xx


----------



## joey300187

ive just realised im still on the bfp list from the last pregnancy, so i wont need updating xxxx


----------



## LoolaBear

HayleyJJ said:


> omg rachel your pregas again whoooop xx

yeah lol, im a bit shocked as i did not expect it at all but there i guess it was meant to be!
nice to see you back on though babe, i have been checking to see if you were on most days. cant wait for CD1 to get here for you so you can get that super sticky bean you deserve. xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

i will update front page on saturday guys xxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Loolabear :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Congrats loolabear

Another November baby. There must have been nothing on tv a month or so ago!!!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Pip, thats how I feel this month no symptoms really and last a ton.... hope its a good sign 4 me too...


----------



## xSamanthax

I am so going to the £1 shop tomorrow and spending about £10 on tests! i feel like i just want to POAS all the time... i have one First Response test left but i want to do that in the morning with FMU so at the moment i'm using my OPKS just to see 2 lines :haha: Every cramp i'm getting i'm worrying about, even though they feel just like my AF is coming which i know is a good thing really, after all they do say you get cramps in early pregnancy but it still makes it scary after a MC!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

You be ok sweetie im still getting cramps randomly so fx'd its settling itself in for the duration.

Probably going for my scan next week and i know im going to be scared to death if they dont see anything x


----------



## xSamanthax

I'm ringing my docs in the morning for an appointment, i'm going to ask her to do bloods for me i then need to ring the midwife departmant to sort out a midwife so i can get a scan date (even though that isn't going to be for ages yet!!)


----------



## emilyrose.x

BOOOOM!!!

QUICK DROP IN FROM ME LADIES :D

Hugeeeee Congrats Too Thoses Of You Who Are Up Thee Duff !!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Hope everyone okay?? :D
just a quick drop in before I nip home :)
Me & OH have decided to let it happen when it happens.. last time it happened was when i least expected it so hoping that guna work again for us :) Im CD 19 and yday i had a shower in the morning and we went cinema like 9am and because i already had a shower the morning i thought id give my tuppy a quick one over with a baby wipe "to freshen it up a lill" :rofl: well.. after the film i went for a wee and there was pink smeers on my pants.. well they were where the erm.."hole" position is BUT i think it may be fake tan iv had on my hands that caught it but i really cant remember if i pulledmy pants FULLY down or just literally stuck me hand in there :blush: :rofl: Last time i was preggers my OH grandad died 2 weeks before i found out i was preggers and last week my nanas brother died :/ i believe in all that shizzle, like when someone dies someone lives but hey hoee i will have to wait and see.. not getting excited though :)
God, that took alot longer to write than i thought it would HA!! :rofl: gotta get back home.. the lover will be bak any minute!!

Speak soon you lovely lot!!
Missin ya all!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

hey emz xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

emilyrose.x said:


> BOOOOM!!!
> 
> QUICK DROP IN FROM ME LADIES :D
> 
> Hugeeeee Congrats Too Thoses Of You Who Are Up Thee Duff !!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone okay?? :D
> just a quick drop in before I nip home :)
> Me & OH have decided to let it happen when it happens.. last time it happened was when i least expected it so hoping that guna work again for us :) Im CD 19 and yday i had a shower in the morning and we went cinema like 9am and because i already had a shower the morning i thought id give my tuppy a quick one over with a baby wipe "to freshen it up a lill" :rofl: well.. after the film i went for a wee and there was pink smeers on my pants.. well they were where the erm.."hole" position is BUT i think it may be fake tan iv had on my hands that caught it but i really cant remember if i pulledmy pants FULLY down or just literally stuck me hand in there :blush: :rofl: Last time i was preggers my OH grandad died 2 weeks before i found out i was preggers and last week my nanas brother died :/ i believe in all that shizzle, like when someone dies someone lives but hey hoee i will have to wait and see.. not getting excited though :)
> God, that took alot longer to write than i thought it would HA!! :rofl: gotta get back home.. the lover will be bak any minute!!
> 
> Speak soon you lovely lot!!
> Missin ya all!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

HAHA your post made me laugh Emmie, which is just what i needed after the witch flew in earlier - thank you! :thumbup: :0)


----------



## pip7890

xSamanthax said:


> I am so going to the £1 shop tomorrow and spending about £10 on tests! i feel like i just want to POAS all the time... i have one First Response test left but i want to do that in the morning with FMU so at the moment i'm using my OPKS just to see 2 lines :haha: Every cramp i'm getting i'm worrying about, even though they feel just like my AF is coming which i know is a good thing really, after all they do say you get cramps in early pregnancy but it still makes it scary after a MC!!!!! :wacko:

lol - POAS is rather addictive (and expensive!)

I'm having on/off cramps too but I just tell myself it is baby snuggling in.



poppy666 said:


> You be ok sweetie im still getting cramps randomly so fx'd its settling itself in for the duration.
> 
> Probably going for my scan next week and i know im going to be scared to death if they dont see anything x

Have you seen the doctor Poppy? I'm thinking that maybe I should make an appointment with mine. Last time I had to really lay it on thick for the midwife to see me at 8w (apparently she prefers you to go at 10w). I think I might see the doctor and ask him whether I should be considering progestorone and baby aspirin. What do you think? Decisions, decisions!

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

pip7890 said:


> lol - POAS is rather addictive (and expensive!)
> 
> I'm having on/off cramps too but I just tell myself it is baby snuggling in. x

Yep it is addictive, i'm telling my self i will only do a test every other day if that though. 

Noticed you changed your EDD... sure it said 27th earlier lol. 24th is my birthday :happydance:

Checking with doc tomorrow but i think my EDD is the 25th!


----------



## poppy666

Pip id go see your doctor, you have suffered a loss and im sure they'll want to keep an eye on you.

Yes ive got midwife tomorrow who's referring me to a consultant as im high risk for any further pregnancies, i was on blood thinners with my last LO so need to go back on them, will be dreading it but need to do it x


----------



## pip7890

xSamanthax said:


> Noticed you changed your EDD... sure it said 27th earlier lol. 24th is my birthday :happydance:
> 
> Checking with doc tomorrow but i think my EDD is the 25th!

According to FF, based on my ovulation date (CD12) my EDD is 24 November. However, according to my LMP my EDD is 27 November. I had a google (as you do) and it said that whilst date of ovulation was more accurate in calculating an EDD (ov date + 38 weeks), LMP is normally used as most women know the date of the last period so EDD is LMP + 40 weeks. I feel better about being 3w6d than being 3w3d so I've gone with ovulation date! At the end of the day it's academic as baby will come when it's ready. I just have to bear in mind that at any future scans my dates might be out by up to 3 days.



poppy666 said:


> Pip id go see your doctor, you have suffered a loss and im sure they'll want to keep an eye on you.
> 
> Yes ive got midwife tomorrow who's referring me to a consultant as im high risk for any further pregnancies, i was on blood thinners with my last LO so need to go back on them, will be dreading it but need to do it x

I think you're right. I'll call them tomorrow. Just scared I guess.

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Pip I would probably ask your gp about any treatment you should be taking. Did you have a reason after your last loss or a consultant? I was advised to take 5mg folic acid which I had to get on prescription and then I'll take aspirin from 12 weeks, unless you have a medical condition where you have to take it, it's not advisable to take it before 12weeks as you want the lining to thicken up and it's purpose is to decrease the risk of any blood clots in the placenta which obviously takes over at 12 weeks. I'm sure you should be able to get an early scan for reassurance...good luck hun!


----------



## pip7890

Suze said:


> Pip I would probably ask your gp about any treatment you should be taking. Did you have a reason after your last loss or a consultant? I was advised to take 5mg folic acid which I had to get on prescription and then I'll take aspirin from 12 weeks, unless you have a medical condition where you have to take it, it's not advisable to take it before 12weeks as you want the lining to thicken up and it's purpose is to decrease the risk of any blood clots in the placenta which obviously takes over at 12 weeks. I'm sure you should be able to get an early scan for reassurance...good luck hun!

Thanks Suze. They thought it was the swine flu that killed the baby. I've been taking folic acid and vitamin c (with zinc) for months now. I avoid the pregnancy multivitamins as the iron caused me terrible constipation when I was pregnant was DS.

I'll give the doctors a call tomorrow.

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Sorry pip of course I knew it was the swine flu :dohh: I hope you get a good and sympathetic doctor. Have you been taking the higher dose folic acid? I know with my Joe I had a reason that no medication would have changed but it still feels good to be doing something 'just in case' :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

So I tested this morning, CD25 / 13DPO and here are some pics. The first were minutes after the test (IC and Superdrug - both 10miu and using FMU that I'd managed to keep in for 7 hours - good girl!)

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5138/5532813643_b232387a6a.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

The next pic was taken about half an hour later when the Superdrug had started to dry:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5214/5533394316_c8e41f8eea.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

Apologies for quality - they were taken with my phone.

The lines are definitely getting darker. Here's the ones I took at CD21 / 9DPO and CD22 / 10DPO:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5175/5522486456_2a40dba41b.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Nice lines :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Suze said:


> Sorry pip of course I knew it was the swine flu :dohh: I hope you get a good and sympathetic doctor. Have you been taking the higher dose folic acid? I know with my Joe I had a reason that no medication would have changed but it still feels good to be doing something 'just in case' :hugs:

The last few times I've been to the doctors they tend to mention the swine flu and start asking me questions about it. I feel like they're more interested in extending their own knowledge than actually helping me out.

I've been taking 400ug(?) of folic acide so I'll ask about that too.

I'm off to bed now. I can hear OH snoring so I shall have to go and kick him!

Night all.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Test looking good Pip :happydance: im also taking 400mg recommended dose x


----------



## lilrojo

Looking really nice pip! Keep us all updated with what happens at the docs and when your appts are all girlies!! I hope to join you in a few days!! Still feeling somewhat like a cold is coming then it goes away.. and im quite tired today.. hoping its good signs... 

lots of love..


----------



## xSamanthax

Them tests are looking good Pip! 

I'm going to ring the docs as soon as they open at 8:30am and get an appointment with the female doc. Really hoping she will say yes to regular HCG tests for the first few months.


----------



## pip7890

I'll be doing the same, although I expect they'll say no to close monitoring. Think I won't ask - just tell! So, apart from beta/blood tests and an early scan, what else should we demand?!!!

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Totally forgot here are the tests i've done so far... although i think i've mixed up the 12DPO and 13DPO, not sure though :dohh:
https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d155/SamanthaMartin1984/IMG-20110317-00158.jpg


I'm just going to ask for beta/blood tests at the moment and maybe an early scan, will see what the doc says. I agree though i'm going to demand the tests even if they say no! :haha:


----------



## pip7890

Well I had a pregnancy meltdown moment this morning. Said to OH "I'm 4 weeks pregnant today". 

OH said "if you're pregnant; you haven't had it confirmed yet". I said "of course I'm pregnant; don't start that crap again; you said this last time; if, if,if! You're showing your age. I'm pregnant; just like last time" "That's right" said OH "if you were pregnant last time". I said "that's right, I just put liver in my knickers and faked it". 

Of course he stripped off and I got upset. He came back with my breakfast 15 minutes later asking if I wanted a hug. I asked him if it was an apology. He said partly. Thathe couldn't allow himself to get attached to this one just yet. It was too early. I tried to explain how I had no choice since I was physically aware 24/7. I couldn't just switch off my emotions. He had a go at me saying I was accusing him of being emotionless. Then to cap it off he said I'd hurt him with the liver comment. FFS!!

Didn't know whether to smack him or cry so went for crying option. Felt like I'd just gone back to 26 December holding my baby in my hand and realising that there was nothing I could do. I still feel so angry about the loss - both with the cause (the swine flu) and my body for not saving the baby. 

I understand he's hurting too but comments like "if you're pregnant" and "why go to the doctors now; it's so early" really don't help. If he can't come up with something constructive he should shut the f up! All this after he brought home chocolates and flowers for me last night. Men! : doh:

Thanks for letting me rant.

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww hun :hugs: I know the feeling, my OH is kinda like that at the moment, he doesn't want to get attached just in case the worse does happen. He keeps saying IF!!


----------



## pip7890

They're really clear Sam. 

Smoker just came and sat down near me on train. Do you think it is acceptable to throw up over him since his smell is making me feel sick?

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Hahaha yeah i would say its acceptable after all your pregnant... you can't help being sick :rofl:


----------



## pip7890

Well I called the doctors.

No appointments left for today so I have to try again tomorrow at 8am when appointments released. Explained to her I'm on the train at that time and have signal. Not a lot of sympathy given - she suggested I get someone else to call on my behalf. 

I might try later and book one for end of next week so at least I've got one. So frustrating that they only release about 80% of the appointments on the same say. Arrrhgghh. 

Let me know how you get on Sam. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Pip :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

I am so angry and upset i just feel like :cry: in fact i'm tearing up typing this so sorry if there are any spelling mistakes. 

I went to the docs and she bascially said she didn't want to do anything! no bloods no nothing... so i was saying well i would like bloods done anyway to make sure my HCG level are rising like they should and she said it wouldn't really matter as if they weren't rising there was nothing that could be done anyway and if i was going to loose the baby i would loose it :cry: Which i already know! but i would rather know now if my levels were not rising than find out later...... so after arguing with her she did me the forms to get a blood test done tomorrow and one for next week... then thats it. I've just rung the midwife department and i won't be seeing anyone til im 8 weeks.... its going to be so bloody scary now! i can't even have an early scan.


----------



## poppy666

Thats terrible :growlmad: i thought if your levels were low you could be put on creams, suppositories etc? idk

My doctors have been ok im going to see midwife today to get referred for early scan. Can you not try another doctor?:shrug:


----------



## joey300187

i think the levels being low they will is only progestrone i would suggest if u want to try thing like that and asprin request to see a diff doc n just go in a beg fro progestrone asprin you can get over the counter but is best to check ur ok to take it as u canrt have it with some other meds. im on both the docs didnt want me to be as thereis no proof they work but i insisited (i just wanna feel like im doind somethign) also with regards to the early scan i would ring epau direct yourseld tell them how scared you are and your history cry if you have to but ive never had them not let me come in, so is worth a try.

please dont let the doc get you down i know its hard. stay positive and i really hope u get an early scan xxx


----------



## PJ32

Hi ladies,

Sounds like everyone is going through the mill a bit :hug: to everyone.

Sam if its any conceslation, I saw my OB today, she took blood to confrim pregnancy, but wont test numbers, offered me an early scan, but it didn't make much difference last time so I declined. She told me to stop worrying about the bleed, cramps and the brown spotting as this is all very normal and she will see me in 6 weeks at the beginning of May. I am on strict orders to put my feet up and enjoy my pregnancy, OH is in charge from now on :haha:

She is really sweet and said if this child is meant to be mine it will stick around. 

I am tending to agree with her, I could easily curl up for the next 3 months and not leave the house, but stressing can not be a good thing.


----------



## HayleyJJ

Its such a shames docs wont help it seems they only wanna help wen you have had 4mcs

luckily my doc is now helping me and im very impressed every one should get the same treatment though after a loss for peace of mind!! Xx


----------



## pip7890

What help is the doc giving you Hayley?

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Mega :hug: going out to Pip and Samantha. What a rotten morning both of you have had. Samantha, to be honest, even after having an ectopic pregnancy and early miscarriage, my doctor's response has been quite minimal. I think it's just how the NHS works - they look more at what is cost effective, not at what would bring their patients the most peace of mind. I'm sorry you are getting so little support from yours. PJ32, it sounds like your doctor has a much better bedside manner. Too bad Sam can't go see your doctor!

You are such a star Pip, cheering me on when you've had such a horrid morning yourself. Can't believe Liam was being so thick headed. He sounds like a really lovely guy most of the time though so hopefully can redeem himself soon. Sounds like he is trying to protect himself in case things don't go well. Still, it would be nice if he could try to put himself in your shoes before opening his mouth, eh? :hugs:

As for the lines, big cheers all around. Everything looks good so far. Can't wait to get my lines (and not the evil IC evap lines I've been getting). Bah. Gimme a BFP already!!! I think I will be seeing AF this weekend TBH. 

Poppy, I think I will be on the Soy in about a week's time. I was stood in Tesco holding a bottle of it the other day. Will have to make a special drive out there to get it on the weekend. I can only hope it will bring me half the luck it's brought you. Fx.


----------



## lilrojo

morning ladies, hope your all well


----------



## poppy666

allmuddledup said:


> Mega :hug: going out to Pip and Samantha. What a rotten morning both of you have had. Samantha, to be honest, even after having an ectopic pregnancy and early miscarriage, my doctor's response has been quite minimal. I think it's just how the NHS works - they look more at what is cost effective, not at what would bring their patients the most peace of mind. I'm sorry you are getting so little support from yours. PJ32, it sounds like your doctor has a much better bedside manner. Too bad Sam can't go see your doctor!
> 
> You are such a star Pip, cheering me on when you've had such a horrid morning yourself. Can't believe Liam was being so thick headed. He sounds like a really lovely guy most of the time though so hopefully can redeem himself soon. Sounds like he is trying to protect himself in case things don't go well. Still, it would be nice if he could try to put himself in your shoes before opening his mouth, eh? :hugs:
> 
> As for the lines, big cheers all around. Everything looks good so far. Can't wait to get my lines (and not the evil IC evap lines I've been getting). Bah. Gimme a BFP already!!! I think I will be seeing AF this weekend TBH.
> 
> Poppy, I think I will be on the Soy in about a week's time. I was stood in Tesco holding a bottle of it the other day. Will have to make a special drive out there to get it on the weekend. I can only hope it will bring me half the luck it's brought you. Fx.

Hope it brings you luck too sweetie you so deserve it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Thanks ladies, I'm going to try and relax a bit it's just scary and I've just read the form the doc gave me and I think she has given me the wrong forms! I think its just a pregnancy test she has put on it! I don't want a damn pregnancy test I want a HCG level check, the last form I had given during my MC said HCG on it so I don't know :shrug: just gotta try and stay positive, think I will just do a HPT every other day to make sure I'm getting dark lines :rofl:


----------



## allmuddledup

That sounds like a good plan Samantha. I guess there is no point letting yourself get upset by the thick-headed doctor. Do you have the option of seeing another doctor at your local surgery? I know it's not ideal "shopping around" the GPs but it may get you what you want in the end if the current one isn't listening. My local GP office has about a dozen different GPs and each one usually with a vastly different response to my issues. Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

allmuddledup said:


> That sounds like a good plan Samantha. I guess there is no point letting yourself get upset by the thick-headed doctor. Do you have the option of seeing another doctor at your local surgery? I know it's not ideal "shopping around" the GPs but it may get you what you want in the end if the current one isn't listening. My local GP office has about a dozen different GPs and each one usually with a vastly different response to my issues. Good luck. :hugs:

I wish hun but i live in a village and the surgery only has 2 doctors and the doc i saw talked to the other doc and the other doc agreed with her :dohh: if that makes sense. I've decided that i'm going to save up and get a private scan at about 8 weeks seeing as i was 9 weeks when i MC my baby angel so once everything looks ok at 8 weeks i will feel a little better and then even more better after 9 weeks+,Til then i am going to POAS nearly everyday! and stop trying to say *IF*


----------



## allmuddledup

Good PMA Sam. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Evening all. 

I'm starving. I had porridge for breakfast; spinach, lambs lettuce, cucumber, new potatoes with low fat mayo, and 2 very small slices of salmon following by a low calorie dessert for lunch; and home-made vegetable soup followed by home-made pork in black bean sauce and noodles (lots of carrots and broccoli and meant to serve 2 but shared between 3). I was still hungry so had half a packet of wine gums, 4 chocolates and a handful of nuts. It seems the nausea goes if I keep eating. Thank goodness I've already lost 3lbs because I'm going to be huge by the time this baby arrives.

I'm going to try and make an appointment in the morning but I expect the same reception as you Sam. I know that a scan or beta tests won't make any difference but it will help me feel like I'm doing something. My biggest worry is progestorone. I've heard so many people mention it but I don't know whether it's something I should do. I subscribe to another thread for "older" mums and it was suggested on there that from 42+ a woman's progestorone levels rapidly decrease. I'm a bit off that but I'm going to ask to be tested anyway.

Heading off to bed soon. I've been sewing badges on DS scout uniform and I'm cream crackered.

Pip x


----------



## joey300187

i got put on it and there has never been any evidence that mine is low. just say its something you really feel like you want to try it really cant cause any harm xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

Hello ladies hope your all ok. Pip keep us updated on your doc appointment hun, i hope you have a better doc than mine! :hugs: 

You know what since i decided that i'm going to do a private scan i feel really at peace don't feel as worried anymore... so now i'm going to look forward to being 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant, as then i can do my first clearblue digital for this pregnancy and it should say Pregnant 2-3, might even wait til i get to 5 weeks just to be certain it will say that. I'll be even happier when it says that lol


----------



## pip7890

Well I've got my DS primed to call doctors at 8 for me. Let's hope he remembers what I told him and they have a suitable appointment. I'm involved in an event at work from 10.30 until 3.00. Of course it has to be the day I feel really sicky. Hot, crowded room listening to people drone on. Can't wait. 

Anyway earliest I can get to docs is 4.30 at practice in my town, or 4.45 in next town. Really hope I can get an appointment today. 

Slept through again last night from 10.45 to 5.15. Just charming. I've had disturbed sleep for years and now I'm sleeping through whilst pregnant. Shows the cruelty of the human body knowing that in 8 months sleeping through will once again be a thing of the past. 

Hope you all have a great day.

Pip x

Ps. Has anyone ventured into First Tri yet? I'm not sure I'm up to it. Might nosy in PAL instead.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: pip iv popped in and out 1st tri :)


----------



## pip7890

How did it feel?

Bloody smokers. Sat near me on the train again. Really wants to make me heave. Going to get a t-shirt printed "smelly smokers run risk of being used as projectile vomiting target by this pregnant lady". Do you think it is too catchy?!!!!

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

I am pregnant now get that smoke way from me before some gets a hurt really bad :haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

I love your t-shirt ideas. :thumbup: made me lol.


----------



## allmuddledup

Well, I'm CD12 today and counting myself out of the race to BFP this month. My temp took a sharp drop this morning (despite sleeping in a hoodie that normally pushes my temp right up) and that combined with a complete lack of symptoms and a snowy white BFN today tells me it ain't happening this month. I'm expecting AF Sunday. I'll be picking up some Soya Isoflavones from Tesco on the weekend. Planning to use them from CD5-9, 200mg/day. If that doesn't improve ovulation (I Oved on CD22 this cycle, I'm hoping for a week earlier and an egg that wants to be caught) I may end up waiting for consultant to prescribe clomid. My next consultation is 11 May. Fx that we can catch a quality egg and I can say to him "I'm pregnant!".


----------



## poppy666

allmuddledup said:


> Well, I'm CD12 today and counting myself out of the race to BFP this month. My temp took a sharp drop this morning (despite sleeping in a hoodie that normally pushes my temp right up) and that combined with a complete lack of symptoms and a snowy white BFN today tells me it ain't happening this month. I'm expecting AF Sunday. I'll be picking up some Soya Isoflavones from Tesco on the weekend. Planning to use them from CD5-9, 200mg/day. If that doesn't improve ovulation (I Oved on CD22 this cycle, I'm hoping for a week earlier and an egg that wants to be caught) I may end up waiting for consultant to prescribe clomid. My next consultation is 11 May. Fx that we can catch a quality egg and I can say to him "I'm pregnant!".

Id take a bit less sweetie then up dosage last few days, just give your body a few days to get use to the Soy :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies hope your all doing well... all your preggo ladies... I think I may have the start to my BFP... dont want to get excited yet.. but did and IC and there def is a line on it.. so testing tomorrow with a FRER.. and hope there is a nice clear line... 

Im 9dpo


----------



## pip7890

I'm off to the doctors at 5.10 so on way home now. I'm going to ask for progesterone tests in view of age and miscarriage history. Will also ask them to monitor me more closely as I am concerned about my BP and anxiety. 

I'll let you know how I get on. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

lilrojo said:


> Hi ladies hope your all doing well... all your preggo ladies... I think I may have the start to my BFP... dont want to get excited yet.. but did and IC and there def is a line on it.. so testing tomorrow with a FRER.. and hope there is a nice clear line...
> 
> Im 9dpo

:wohoo:

Keep us posted. 

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Pictures lil???? Lol x


----------



## lilrojo

now im all worried its an evap.. they are common on the ics arent they..ugh

really hard to see in the pic.. like barely there but here it is..
 



Attached Files:







0318011014.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## puppycat

I definitely see something but not sure if there's any colour - hope it's the start of your BFP hun!

Have had no problem with IC's and evaps xx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Puppy.. came up in the time limit.. so hoping.. testing tom with a FRER and FMU.. 

and how are you doing?


----------



## puppycat

I'm ok thanks, Laura's not been well but at least she's been sleeping through, she must be teething again because she is dribbling lots and has a sore bottom :( bless.


----------



## lilrojo

Thats too bad puppy.. hope she feels better real soon... teething is such a hard thing for all to go through.. but happy she is sleeping..


----------



## pip7890

I think I can see a line but posting via phone so will look again later. 

Doctor said he was not prepared to put me on hormones without direction by obgyn. Ge will phone hospital on Monday and outline my case history. He thinks it likely that they will refuse to prescribe progesterone as i have not had enough miscarriages - they want 4 consecutive before they will do anything. 

He was very supportive. Said I was obviously fertile so that was positive. I did point out that was cold comfort if my conceptions didn't produce babies. He appreciated my asking for advice. He asked me to book in with midwife - 15 April is my first appointment as they like to see you at between 8-10 weeks here. 

Recommended regular dose of Folic acid. Said that my chances of a successful pregnancy were no better or worse than most. Basically, what will be will be. 

No early scan unless cramps and spotting. I've been getting lovely little burrowing cramps but had no bleed at all - even IB. Sympathised with my all day nausea. 

That's it ladies. He will phone me Monday to let me know what obgyn says but I'm not getting my hopes up.

Bloods from last week showed thyroid fine and haemoglobin to be 14.6 which he said was amazing given I'm pregnant. 

Pip x


----------



## BellasMummy

Yay lil!! I really hope it is the start of your BFP!!
Sending lots of dust your way!!xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xSamanthax

lilrojo said:


> now im all worried its an evap.. they are common on the ics arent they..ugh
> 
> really hard to see in the pic.. like barely there but here it is..

I think i can see something not sure though... post pics of your next test once you have done it! 



pip7890 said:


> I think I can see a line but posting via phone so will look again later.
> 
> Doctor said he was not prepared to put me on hormones without direction by obgyn. Ge will phone hospital on Monday and outline my case history. He thinks it likely that they will refuse to prescribe progesterone as i have not had enough miscarriages - they want 4 consecutive before they will do anything.
> 
> He was very supportive. Said I was obviously fertile so that was positive. I did point out that was cold comfort if my conceptions didn't produce babies. He appreciated my asking for advice. He asked me to book in with midwife - 15 April is my first appointment as they like to see you at between 8-10 weeks here.
> 
> Recommended regular dose of Folic acid. Said that my chances of a successful pregnancy were no better or worse than most. Basically, what will be will be.
> 
> No early scan unless cramps and spotting. I've been getting lovely little burrowing cramps but had no bleed at all - even IB. Sympathised with my all day nausea.
> 
> That's it ladies. He will phone me Monday to let me know what obgyn says but I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Bloods from last week showed thyroid fine and haemoglobin to be 14.6 which he said was amazing given I'm pregnant.
> 
> Pip x

Sorry it didn't go as hoped, its annoying isn't it. I've had fun and games with my blood tests today.. NOT lol Look at my journal and you will see what happened, stupid bloddy doc! :haha: 

Now we just need PMA all the way! even though its hard to stay positive sometimes :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Pip and Bella.. I hope its the start of my BFP! Testing again tomorrow morning with a FRER.. fxed

Edit to add.. Thanks Sam.. you must have been posting the same time I was.. lol.. will post pics tomorrow morning..


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> Hi ladies hope your all doing well... all your preggo ladies... I think I may have the start to my BFP... dont want to get excited yet.. but did and IC and there def is a line on it.. so testing tomorrow with a FRER.. and hope there is a nice clear line...
> 
> Im 9dpo

Wooohooooo cant wait for tomorrows piccys :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

haha. .poppy.. as long as its positive.. :)


----------



## mami2karina

Internet has been down for about a week. Congrats to you all who got your BFP's!!!! I was so happy to see these. Continued good luck to those of you still trying. For once in my pregnancy MS seems to be easing up some. With all 3 of my children I was sick until I pushed LO out lol. I've got 13 days left until my 12 week scan! And 6 weeks left until I find out the sex! I'm so excited. So far so good. I've got about 2 1/2 weeks left of my Progesterone supplements and looking forward to being done with them, are such a HUGE mess. So far after my cervical cancer has been removed I've had 2 babies and not needed a cerclage. Hoping for the same with this pregnancy, that's what I have the ultrasoudn for in 6 weeks. Just hoping and praying everything continues to be good and baby stays put until at least 35-36 weeks again and then I'm DONE! Getting my tubes tied. Good luck ladies!


----------



## 9babiesgone

good to see you mami!!! congrats on getting so far! I am praying that this pregnancy goes to full term, and healthy!!! : ) :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks hun! Good luck testing! I had on FRER left and I keep hearing all this bull hockey about hpt's going negative further along in pregnancy. I do not see how this is possible because you have hCG in your system, much higher than the minimal detectable levels on hpt's, throughout your entire pregnancy. So I took one and it was as dark as the control line lol. So that will sadly be THE LAST hpt I will ever take in my life lol. But it's okay. I'm so excited to find out what this LO is and go shopping!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I can not wait to see a picture!!! this is amazing news!! I hope I get really good news next week!!!


----------



## pip7890

Hello Mami. You were missed. 

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks! And I can't wait for my scan! I go at 10am on the 31st! And I missed you guys soooo much! I hate not having internet access and the internet on my phone has been messing up like crazy at the same time. I was having withdrawl from here and Facebook lol.


----------



## 9babiesgone

i just noticed your sons, are in close age to mine. My daughter was born 10/25/07, and my son was 4/22/09


----------



## pip7890

OMG I am so nauseous it's unreal. Three times in the last half hour I've thought I was about to throw up. Do you think baby's telling me it doesn't need any more hormones?

Had to come home early from a scout event because I felt so terrible. 

Ginger tea. Here I come. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Awww Pip :hugs: Baby is so comfy in there - bless xx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh sorry to hear that Pip... ive no sickness just gone off cheese n onion pies atm lol x


----------



## 9babiesgone

what is an onion pie?


----------



## poppy666

Its just a pie and the filling has cheese & onion in it x
 



Attached Files:







0_201002161531327653.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## pip7890

Thanks puppycat and poppy.

That picture of the pie actually makes me want to throw up :sick:

How's everyone else tonight. Anything special planned for the weekend?

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

My weekend is actually packed which kinda sucks coz i really can't be bothered :haha: 
Tomorrow i need to go look for a new dress or top to wear for a night out. Then tomorrow night i'm going to an Ann Summers party, after that coz its my friends birthday we are all going out into town so late night! (of course no drinking but i don't really drink anyway so won't make anyone think anything is up as i don't want to tell anyone just yet) 

Mark is working til late tomorrow so Ellie is sleeping at my mum and dads, so sunday i have to get up early go get her and then take her to my nieces birthday party :wacko: i must be mental :rofl:


----------



## pip7890

Rather you than me Sam. Sounds very busy. Have you had any nausea or sickness yet? Any other symptoms?

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Nope just get some cramps every now and then, just hoping that it is baby getting settled. But i'm not worried about the no symptoms as i didn't have any with Ellie til i was 12 weeks+ and i was 8 weeks with Baby Angel before i got any too. Have been more hungry though so need to watch what i eat otherwise i will pile on the pounds and i have been peeing for england :rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

really really need to get out of this funk today. just cleaned the kitchen, living room, and bedroom and bathroom. and I feel like crapola.

: /


----------



## poppy666

Oh im glad someone else got no symptoms apart from random cramping lol x


----------



## pip7890

I'm so hungry too. When I'm eating I don't feel nauseous though!

My boobies aren't really causing me any bother. Just occasional tenderness. 

I'm also very tired despite getting more sleep than I usually do. I suppose I just have to accept that I'm 40 and work full time so I'm bound to be fatigued when you consider all the hard work my body is doing at the moment.

As long as I don't actually throw up I'll be happy.

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

9babiesgone said:


> really really need to get out of this funk today. just cleaned the kitchen, living room, and bedroom and bathroom. and I feel like crapola.
> 
> : /

Awww hun sending you lots of :hugs:



pip7890 said:


> I'm so hungry too. When I'm eating I don't feel nauseous though!
> 
> My boobies aren't really causing me any bother. Just occasional tenderness.
> 
> I'm also very tired despite getting more sleep than I usually do. I suppose I just have to accept that I'm 40 and work full time so I'm bound to be fatigued when you consider all the hard work my body is doing at the moment.
> 
> As long as I don't actually throw up I'll be happy.
> 
> Pip x

Yeah come to think of it i am more tired too. I'm yawning loads during the day :dohh: i can't stop lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

xSamanthax said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> really really need to get out of this funk today. just cleaned the kitchen, living room, and bedroom and bathroom. and I feel like crapola.
> 
> : /
> 
> Awww hun sending you lots of :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so hungry too. When I'm eating I don't feel nauseous though!
> 
> My boobies aren't really causing me any bother. Just occasional tenderness.
> 
> I'm also very tired despite getting more sleep than I usually do. I suppose I just have to accept that I'm 40 and work full time so I'm bound to be fatigued when you consider all the hard work my body is doing at the moment.
> 
> As long as I don't actually throw up I'll be happy.
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah come to think of it i am more tired too. I'm yawning loads during the day :dohh: i can't stop lolClick to expand...

thanks!! I Hope you get some rest soon!!


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh, nice preggie symptoms there ladies! Cramps, fatigue, peeing, food-aversions and nausea - all very good signs of rising hormone levels!! Xoxox


----------



## allmuddledup

Soy question for Poppy. I'm curious - how soon after you finished your Soy did you Ov? Have you noticed a similar pattern with other women who have used Soy? Was going to check your FF ticker but it's gone!! Xoxox


----------



## xSamanthax

Never thought i would say this but i'm actually happy as today i woke up cleaned my teeth etc went down stairs and started to feel nauseous :thumbup: i haven't been sick though. Hopefully this means my little Peapod is making himself/herself at home

Well in a bit i'm going in the bath then me and Ellie are going clothes shopping and to the park for a bit so she can play and we are going to have a picnic :thumbup: then later today i have an Ann Summers party to go to and then i am going out with all my friends for my friends birthday.


----------



## pip7890

Good morning

CD28 for me. AF was due yesterday and didn't come and this morning's HPTs are beautiful and bold!! Will try and post a pic. 

Just about the right amount of nausea this morning. Going to get busy with the cleaning so will catch up later. 

:dust: 

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:dont worry about random cramping its the corpus luteum cyst it dissapears very quick,iv had not pain now for a week :)
This pregnancy feels alot better :)


----------



## poppy666

allmuddledup said:


> Soy question for Poppy. I'm curious - how soon after you finished your Soy did you Ov? Have you noticed a similar pattern with other women who have used Soy? Was going to check your FF ticker but it's gone!! Xoxox


1st time i took it i ov'd on CD18 of a 28 day cycle ( 4 days late) but got my bfp with a 10 day LP.

2nd time i took it i ov'd on CD10 of a 26 day cycle 16 days LP.

Everyone is so different on the Soy but noticed some women's ovulation day did not change, but would always advice using OPKs early just incase.. lucky i did this cycle cos i got positive OPK on CD8.

Below both charts x
 



Attached Files:







my ff chart.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 3









cazzz.jpg
File size: 104.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks Poppy! 

I will be watching very closely this month (so hopeful with fingers crossed) for early ovulation. I've been thinking a bit more about when to take the Soya. I was originally thinking CD5-9 since I normally have such a long cycle and don't want to trip my body up with a really early dose, but now I'm thinking maybe I'll try CD3-7 (for a middle ground on the recommended range) or CD4-8, particularly since I will be taking it in the evening, so it will be close to days 5-9 anyway.

As for the doses... The more I've read, I see that 200mg is the maximum recommended dose, so yeah, it does sound like a good idea to step them up gradually. Maybe I could try: 120, 160, 160, 200, 200. What do you think?

Fx it will work for me. Would be lovely to Ov earlier than CD22. My cycles are so agonizingly long... and I have serious doubts over the egg quality when my body is farting around (figuratively, not literally) for so long before releasing an egg. The month I conceived Gerri I ovulated on CD30 and she had a chromosomal trisomy. :cry: I think it is more than a coincidence TBH. 

I will be delighted to get a :bfp: whenever it comes but honestly will be freaking out if it shows up after 12DPO (like Splodge - 14DPO BFP turned into 8week mmc) or if I conceive on an exceptionally long cycle (like Gerri). No matter which way I look at it, I will be pissing myself with fright, but it would be nice to NOT have these similarities with my next pregnancy. 

[-o&lt; to ovulate by CD21 and for BFP to show up by 12DPO.


----------



## pip7890

Looks like you have a plan AMU.

How is everyone tonight? Hope you're all up to really nice things.

Pip x


----------



## joey300187

shattered lol. no nice plans for me hubby is forces so working weekend for him ;( hope ur having a nice eve? xx


----------



## allmuddledup

Yes, had a lovely evening. Xander wanted to go to the park so I took him for a little play and then we walked down to the local chippie and got a nice relaxed dinner of fishcakes and chips with curry sauce (a rarity in our house). After enjoying our little indulgence I put Xander to bed, from whence I can hear him warbling now. Just going to enjoy some snuggling in front of the tellie or a film with OH now. We've got an adventure in London planned for tomorrow - the Natural History Museum! I'll try to get back on later tonight to update my journal but need some TLC time with my man now. Hope all is well on the TTC and PAL front. Xoxox


----------



## pip7890

I just love the Natural History Museum. Enjoy!

I'm watching crap tv, whilst mooching on here. DS is in his room. OH is at the pub. Lovely and quiet. Yeah!

Going to take DS to hockey tomorrow, do some ironing and cook something nice. Other than that I don't plan to do a lot. Too tired and sicky at the moment.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Right, here's my test from this morning:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5294/5540191930_1372d6464e.jpg
110319 CD28/16DPO Superdrug &amp; IC by pip7890, on Flickr

compared to this one from three days ago:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5138/5532813643_b232387a6a.jpg
110316 CD25/13DPO Superdrug &amp; IC (wet test) by pip7890, on Flickr

Lines definitely getting darker, particularly when compared to the first ones I did at 9DPO and 10DPO:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5175/5522486456_2a40dba41b.jpg
110313 CD21/9DPO Superdrug COMPARED to CD22/10DPO Superdrug 110313 CD21/9DPO Superdrug COMPARED to CD22/10DPO Superdrug &amp; IC by pip7890, on Flickr

I am so pleased that the line is getting darker. With that, plus my symptoms: nausea, fatigue, and wind :blush: I'm feeling so much more positive with this pregnancy. It's like AMU said, you can't help but compare experiences and some things you see as positive and others you see as negative. I got an early :bfp: with my DS and I had nausea constantly until 20 weeks.

I'm still very nervous about moving over to 1st tri, although I might venture into PAL tonight. What is certain is that I'm not leaving here. It's like home: I can slob around here with no make-up on and baggy knees in my trousers and I know you'll love me anyway!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

allmuddledup said:


> then we walked down to the local chippie and got a nice relaxed dinner of fishcakes and chips with curry sauce (a rarity in our house).

Sounds yum. Wish OH would hurry up with my take-away.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

joey300187 said:


> shattered lol. no nice plans for me hubby is forces so working weekend for him ;( hope ur having a nice eve? xx

Poor you :flower: Get yourself an early night :sleep:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Great lines Pip :thumbup: I got a bit jittery today and bought some tests from Asda, they still darker so just praying everything ok x


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Great lines Pip :thumbup: I got a bit jittery today and bought some tests from Asda, they still darker so just praying everything ok x

Thanks Poppy. I don't think they'll give me an early scan so I'm just going to test every time I get worried. 

How are you feeling? You mentioned blood thinners before. If you don't mind me asking what are those for? Are you/have you asked for progesterone or anything else?

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Fab lines Pip and feeling sicky is a good sign (even if a bit horrible at the time)

I have the period from hell atm, very heavy and pianful :(
Hope these heavy ones don't hinder my chances of conceiving, they start as spotting for a few days and then it is WHAM! Never used to be like that before.
Maybe my hormones are not right ...


----------



## pip7890

Deethehippy said:


> Fab lines Pip and feeling sicky is a good sign (even if a bit horrible at the time)
> 
> I have the period from hell atm, very heavy and pianful :(
> Hope these heavy ones don't hinder my chances of conceiving, they start as spotting for a few days and then it is WHAM! Never used to be like that before.
> Maybe my hormones are not right ...

Thanks Dee. Re your hormones, perhaps now's the time to go and get them checked. It's always worth raising your worries with the doctor. One day they might surprise us and actually help.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

pip7890 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Great lines Pip :thumbup: I got a bit jittery today and bought some tests from Asda, they still darker so just praying everything ok x
> 
> Thanks Poppy. I don't think they'll give me an early scan so I'm just going to test every time I get worried.
> 
> How are you feeling? You mentioned blood thinners before. If you don't mind me asking what are those for? Are you/have you asked for progesterone or anything else?
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

Im ok thanks Pip no nausea for me tho and thats what gets me worried. No im not on anything else, once they scan me and everything is ok i'll just go on the blood thinners again which i did with my last LO and carry on 6wks after the birth.

I suffered a Pulmonary Embolism 2yrs ago so was on Warfarin for 6mths, then 5 days later i concieved my LO Korben... My mum died of the same thing aged 52 and what made it more scary i suffered the PE on the 8th Anniversary of my mum's death.


----------



## mami2karina

9babiesgone said:


> i just noticed your sons, are in close age to mine. My daughter was born 10/25/07, and my son was 4/22/09

They're my sweeties!
Oh ladies! My nausea had subsided the last couple of days and them BAM today I am sooooo sick. I feel like a little green froggy :wacko:


----------



## Suze

Poppy I had NO sickness at all and was worrying like anything but then at 6 weeks it hit me!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Suze :hugs: I dont mind not getting any as long as i see that HB on the screen :haha: just a constant worry atm cos even tho i know im PG i feel good physically, no sickness no sore bbs etc but its keeping me edgy :dohh:


----------



## Suze

Have you a scan booked in already Poppy (sorry if you've mentioned it before)?


----------



## poppy666

Consultant will send for me in the next two weeks so i know i'll be far enough then to see something so gonna proper be a bag of nerves, will let you know when it is x


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies :hi:

Pip lines look great :thumbup:

Pops I was 6 1/2 weeks before I got any sickness and it was horrific up until this week

Hope all you lovely ladies are well, not been on much over the past few weeks but always checking in on you all xxx


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Poppy

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Pip i really shouldnt get myself into a state really cos i know if you get MS or not it can go either way, just got to believe everything is ok and get on with it :hugs:


----------



## Suze

Did you have ms with Korben? And when did it start? If I find any differences I just think it might be the opposite sex?!


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Thanks Pip i really shouldnt get myself into a state really cos i know if you get MS or not it can go either way, just got to believe everything is ok and get on with it :hugs:

That is so true. I know it's easier said than done but we have to try and relax and just take one day at a time. Like Suze said, you can go weeks without any symptoms and then something just comes up and bites you on the bum. Whilst we are still getting positive hpts and have only mild cramping with no bleeding then we will just have to accept that we are pregnant until proven otherwise.

I'm off to bed now as, despite having a 2 hour nap this afternoon :blush:, I'm whacked. I don't know how you manage to look after a little one all day and then have the energy to sit up chatting to us miserable buggers on here. :shrug:

Sleep tight. :sleep:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Suze said:


> Did you have ms with Korben? And when did it start? If I find any differences I just think it might be the opposite sex?!

No morning sickness with korben but odd night of nausea, but i had sore bbs from ovulation right up to 15wks with him. 1st son sickness, 2nd son no sickness, 3rd son sickness and korben none lol


----------



## poppy666

pip7890 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pip i really shouldnt get myself into a state really cos i know if you get MS or not it can go either way, just got to believe everything is ok and get on with it :hugs:
> 
> That is so true. I know it's easier said than done but we have to try and relax and just take one day at a time. Like Suze said, you can go weeks without any symptoms and then something just comes up and bites you on the bum. Whilst we are still getting positive hpts and have only mild cramping with no bleeding then we will just have to accept that we are pregnant until proven otherwise.
> 
> I'm off to bed now as, despite having a 2 hour nap this afternoon :blush:, I'm whacked. I don't know how you manage to look after a little one all day and then have the energy to sit up chatting to us miserable buggers on here. :shrug:
> 
> Sleep tight. :sleep:
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

I think when you got little one's your constantly tired so dont notice the difference lol Night Pip sleep well :hugs:


----------



## Suze

poppy666 said:


> Suze said:
> 
> 
> Did you have ms with Korben? And when did it start? If I find any differences I just think it might be the opposite sex?!
> 
> No morning sickness with korben but odd night of nausea, but i had sore bbs from ovulation right up to 15wks with him. 1st son sickness, 2nd son no sickness, 3rd son sickness and korben none lolClick to expand...

Hmmm no pattern that could give a sneak preview to the sex then hey?!


----------



## poppy666

LOL Nope every pregnancy is different thats for sure x


----------



## allmuddledup

Big :hug: all around. Sorry to hear you are feeling so stressed Poppy. I would probably feel worried about no MS as well as it's such a cliched PG symptom we just automatically expect it from the moment we get BFP but I have heard it's most common for MS to not really set in until at least 6 weeks (I've known someone that didn't get it until 8 weeks and them BAM! Lasted through 16 weeks) Then we've got poor Pip who's only just hit 4 weeks and she's suffering from sicky feelings already. I know it's the hardest thing in the world to do right now Poppy but try not to let yourself worry over lack of symptoms. Some ladies are just lucky and don't end up suffering too much! I'm glad they're giving you an early scan. That will go a LONG way towards setting your mind at ease once you can see little bean's HB. looking forward to hearing about date for it. :hugs:

Those are awesome lines BTW Pip! Getting lovely and dark. I think it's a really good idea about doing a test whenever you start to worry. I did the same in my last pregnancy and it really helped get me through between scans. It's encouraging too that you are feeling so many symptoms so early and able to draw similarities with DS pregnancy. Really makes you "feel" pregnant when you are fatigued and nauseous all the time but it's miserable too. :hugs:

:hug: Dee. I hope AF settles down for you soon. It can be so worrying when our bodies don't do what we are expecting them to do. Maybe yours is still settling down after loss? :hug:

AFM, me and OH ended up falling asleep on the sofa, cuddling in front of CSI, and crawling up to bed about 10pm. What a bunch of old fogies we are. Lol. You'd think we were OAPs not mid-30-somethings! Don't know why I have been so tired today. Can prolly blame AF. Started spotting today, expecting proper CD1 tomorrow. I would be down about not getting BFP but I'm just glad to be done with TWW and I am trying to look forward to my next chance to TTC. This next cycle will prove interesting I'm sure. I'll be using both Soy and CBFM for first time ever. :happydance: I'm looking forward to seeing what the Soy does for my cycle (this one just ending has been 35 days and might have been longer if I hadn't gotten back on Low-GI diet to control PCOS) and the CBFM will give me an idea of whether or not my hormones are being somewhat normal if it gives me High days and will hopefully be able to predict Ov for me too. I'm trying to see the positives in what's to come and just going to hope for the best now. Conceiving has never been a first-time gig for me once I actually started TTC. I just need to stay relaxed and not let myself get worked up if it doesn't happen soon. Fx I can do that. Somedays it feels like mission impossible! But I can do it... I've conceived 4 times in my life, twice in one year while actually trying. I guess those aren't bad odds. I'm gonna hold onto that thought when I start to despair!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. sorry been off.. been in a really down mood today... as had some spotting yesterday.. so thought maybe ib... then more today.. so thinking im out... dont know if I want to keep trying or not.. After my mc, this has been extremely difficult.. as you all know.. just dont know if I can keep seeing negatives and having af show.. may quit for a bit..


----------



## 9babiesgone

really tired, went out all day, and so frustrated. I tested and of course, there was a faint line, but I think it is an evap, and it is way too early, I should never have tested this early.

stupid me. : (


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. sorry been off.. been in a really down mood today... as had some spotting yesterday.. so thought maybe ib... then more today.. so thinking im out... dont know if I want to keep trying or not.. After my mc, this has been extremely difficult.. as you all know.. just dont know if I can keep seeing negatives and having af show.. may quit for a bit..

:hugs:Hang in there lovely :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

9babiesgone said:


> really tired, went out all day, and so frustrated. I tested and of course, there was a faint line, but I think it is an evap, and it is way too early, I should never have tested this early.
> 
> stupid me. : (

Piccy please :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

poppy666 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> really tired, went out all day, and so frustrated. I tested and of course, there was a faint line, but I think it is an evap, and it is way too early, I should never have tested this early.
> 
> stupid me. : (
> 
> Piccy please :happydance:Click to expand...

I will take one later, I have to relax for awhile. and my camera is charging. I really think it is an evap. : (


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks poppy.. but think i might take a break.. from ttc all together..


----------



## poppy666

9babiesgone said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> really tired, went out all day, and so frustrated. I tested and of course, there was a faint line, but I think it is an evap, and it is way too early, I should never have tested this early.
> 
> stupid me. : (
> 
> Piccy please :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I will take one later, I have to relax for awhile. and my camera is charging. I really think it is an evap. : (Click to expand...

Thats what i thought a day after my IP dip when i tested, was only day after the line was more visiable :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

what day did it get more noticable???

I really am hoping, but I am all out of tests, bc of last cycle, that was my last one. so I have to go buy some more. : (


----------



## poppy666

I had my IP dip on 8dpo and got a very faint line day after and when it dried it disappeared ( i did 3 ICs that day and all had a line) I thought evaps. 10dpo i could see line better and didnt disappear so did a superdrug test to put me out my misery on 11dpo.

They say leave it a few days after IP so hCG has time to get through your system x


----------



## 9babiesgone

11 dpo. sounds like a good day to test, would frer be equavalent of superdrug??


----------



## poppy666

Close enough they both good :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

nice!! I will get a frer and test in a few days and post a piccy


----------



## pip7890

Don't give up lilrojo. Is there something else you can put your energies into whilst you NTNP. It might happen when you least expect it. 

As to AF I've always tried to see it as a cleansing and fresh start. The pains and the blood show me that my body is working and performing it's function. I don't know if that makes sense. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

hey ladies how are we all xx


----------



## JJules611

Hii
Excited to try again this month. I should O around the 29th. i'm keeping my fingers crossed! Anyone ever try taking mucinex beore they O? Or baby Asprin? I heard this helps with CM and the lining?


----------



## HayleyJJ

does baby aspirin help does it?


----------



## pip7890

Evening all

How is everyone?

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Hi Ladies

Have been quite quiet but I am around.

Poppy - Hope you get nausea soon - lol. I think everything kicked in for me at 6weeks with Laura and I literally slept from the minute I got home until work the next morning - no tea! lol. And I had a packet of plain biscuits by the bed that I had to nibble before even moving otherwise I'd feel really queasy :(

Pip - Nice lines hun, they're definitely getting stronger :thumbup:

Lil - I know how you feel hun. I'm not TTC atm, mainly because of my tabs but since Christmas I have been VERY broody one minute and then completely OFF TTC :dohh: I think I need to straighten my mind out first and then maybe come back to TTC once I'm straight. I'd hate to get my BFP and then feel like it was all amistake and then live with the guilt of being pregnant when so many people wanted it and at that moment I didn't. 

AMU :wave: 

Gash - nice to see you're still popping in, hope you're feeling ok with little bean growing. Can't believe you're 11 weeks already!

AFM rode my motorbike to Carmarthen yesterday for a house party, took us 4.5hrs to get there! When we set off it was lovely and sunny but when we arrived it was dark and cold :( not fun! Got back home today about 4.30pm - the ride back was definitely better in the light. DH bought me a new helmet too which is so warm and keeps out a lot of road noise :)

:dust:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Puppycat. Loving the idea of you as a biker chick!

AFM had some pretty strong cramps this evening, to go with the nausea, wind and backache. Made the mistake of reading a PAL journal which ended in loss so now convinced that's my fate. Doh!

Off to bed now. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: Thanks Puppycat lol slowly going off certain foods, but queasy off and on but nothing that stops me doing stuff, think hearburn is trying to rear its ugly head already :growlmad: but feel fine apart from that x


----------



## 9babiesgone

ok here. just really tired.


----------



## puppycat

9babiesgone said:


> ok here. just really tired.

Me too!

But I'm not likely pregnant like you Mrs! heh heh xx

:dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah right. probably not. I dont know. 

I hope so.

and you might be too!! lol

:dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I would love to join you lovely ladies !!! Some of you may know a little about me already so i guess ill give a refresh for those who don't . DH and i have been TTC #3 for 10 years , We have suffered 5 losses in the past 2 years , 1 MC and 4 chemicals. I found out last year i have luteal phase defect because of low progesterone . I have 5 more months to get pregnant naturally before my doc wants to try some other things . We really are hoping in the next 5 months to get our :bfp: which we so desperately want! Well theres my big long speech :dust: to all!


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow huskies, sounds like me my dh and I have had 5 losses in the last 2 years also. 

I had 5 more before my daughter in 2007. 

I hope you get your :bfp:

and soon you deserve it !!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks !!! I have had 2 girls so i know i can have a sucessfull pregnancy and with prometrium to help the progesterone we just need a :bfp: soon enough to not lose it before af :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Welcome Ruskiegirl. So sorry for your losses. 

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

hey ladies im offically ttc now After an early af today im soooo excited and happy xx I will paying more attention to this thread now

Thank you all for keeping it alive so lovely to see all the support everyone is getting love you all very much

Would someone kindly update me so I can do the front page tonight xxx


----------



## pip7890

I'm on my phone so difficult to navigate. However if you go back half a dozen pages or so I asked everyone to post details of where they were in their cycle or pregnancy so that you could update the front page. 

So pleased at your news. 

Pip x


----------



## HayleyJJ

ok babes will do it when home later xx


----------



## puppycat

9babiesgone said:


> yeah right. probably not. I dont know.
> 
> I hope so.
> 
> and you might be too!! lol
> 
> :dust:

Nah *whispers* you have to :sex: to get pregnant :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol you need to :dtd: then


----------



## puppycat

9babiesgone said:


> lol you need to :dtd: then

I was going to ask you all actually how you manage to find time!! :haha:

I mean you have little ones to deal with right??


----------



## 9babiesgone

we do it at night. and after they are asleep, really the only time we get to do it. and that depends if he is too tired or not.


----------



## puppycat

9babiesgone said:


> we do it at night. and after they are asleep, really the only time we get to do it. and that depends if he is too tired or not.

That's the main problem with us! We usually fall into bed at the end of the day absolutely shattered!

I'm sure when we're officially TTC we'll make a point of getting it on :haha: but until then we're just too tired and busy! lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol that is how we were, until we wanted to try really badly and then we were having sex a lot more. and just making ourselves do it. LOL but he was an hard one, bc there were many nights he was just too tired.


----------



## pip7890

We were the same so switched to the morning. All my pregnancies were conceived in the morning. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

We were the same so switched to the morning. All my pregnancies were conceived in the morning. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Ace. Hmmmm think I'm going to order in, I'm starving - what to have though?


----------



## mami2karina

Since Friday night I've been having a lot of pressure in my cervical area and a lot of pain. So I called my OB this morning to refill my nausea meds and mentioned it to his nurse. I knew that the round ligament pain was normal and you get it earlier with each pregnancy but I've never had this kind of pressure before, feels like baby's falling out. So his nurse told me to come in at 1:15 today so he could do a pelvic exam and check my cervix. I asked her if he could add a cervical length check to my 12 week ultrasound next Thursday and she told me to talk to him about this afternoon. Well about 10 minutes later my OB called me back and said he'd send me for a scan today just for my own peace of mind to make sure my cervix wasn't shortening yet and to make sure LO was okay. Cervix is great! Thank God. And baby was BOUNCING EVERYWHERE! Heartbeat was 172 today. I'm 10+4 today. And was measuring right on track. I need to update my ticker, just been forgetting about it. But baby looks great, we could see arms, legs and head today. Can't wait until next week and get First Trimester testing over then the 28th of April they'll check my cervical length again and we'll find out the sex! Just wanted to add a positive update for you ladies! And I've got about 2 1/2 weeks left on Prometrium and everything's going great!!!!
 



Attached Files:







bebe2 001.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

Great news sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

mami2karina said:


> Since Friday night I've been having a lot of pressure in my cervical area and a lot of pain. So I called my OB this morning to refill my nausea meds and mentioned it to his nurse. I knew that the round ligament pain was normal and you get it earlier with each pregnancy but I've never had this kind of pressure before, feels like baby's falling out. So his nurse told me to come in at 1:15 today so he could do a pelvic exam and check my cervix. I asked her if he could add a cervical length check to my 12 week ultrasound next Thursday and she told me to talk to him about this afternoon. Well about 10 minutes later my OB called me back and said he'd send me for a scan today just for my own peace of mind to make sure my cervix wasn't shortening yet and to make sure LO was okay. Cervix is great! Thank God. And baby was BOUNCING EVERYWHERE! Heartbeat was 172 today. I'm 10+4 today. And was measuring right on track. I need to update my ticker, just been forgetting about it. But baby looks great, we could see arms, legs and head today. Can't wait until next week and get First Trimester testing over then the 28th of April they'll check my cervical length again and we'll find out the sex! Just wanted to add a positive update for you ladies! And I've got about 2 1/2 weeks left on Prometrium and everything's going great!!!!

Thats fantastic news hun! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks ladies! I can't wait til April I wanna know what I'm having so I can go shopping!!!


----------



## pip7890

Fantastic news mami2karina. Great pic.

Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats mami, for those good news!!! I am excited for you!!


----------



## pip7890

If anyone sees someone running by with a cheese grater grab them for me. The bugger has been grating my nipples all day :rofl: Seriously considered going topless today at work; I could feel every stitch in my bra. Ouch!!!

Nausea seems to subside when/just after eating. Had a yummy tea and tucked myself up on sofa with a lovely fleece to keep me warm. Managed to sit still for a couple of hours - no nausea, nothing. Stood up to go for wee and omg. Felt like I tied my boobs to the ground when I stood up. Talk about gravity hitting them! My poor :holly:

Got a tonne of wind, particularly on an evening. Told OH I'd decided to stop being a lady for 8 months!!

Hope you are all well. 

:hugs: and :dust:

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey haven't been on for awhile.. thought I would update quick... Af was due today.. but still hasnt made herself known.. well aunt is here.. just not flow.. been spotting brown since Friday, had some red in with and cm.. now today just brown with cm.. and havent seen much red.. going to call the nurse if no flow by tomorrow... will try to keep you all posted.. and yes have tested, bfn...


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz hun !It always is great when you get good news !


----------



## Ruskiegirl

lilrojo said:


> Hey haven't been on for awhile.. thought I would update quick... Af was due today.. but still hasnt made herself known.. well aunt is here.. just not flow.. been spotting brown since Friday, had some red in with and cm.. now today just brown with cm.. and havent seen much red.. going to call the nurse if no flow by tomorrow... will try to keep you all posted.. and yes have tested, bfn...

GL hun :dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Ruskiegirl said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Hey haven't been on for awhile.. thought I would update quick... Af was due today.. but still hasnt made herself known.. well aunt is here.. just not flow.. been spotting brown since Friday, had some red in with and cm.. now today just brown with cm.. and havent seen much red.. going to call the nurse if no flow by tomorrow... will try to keep you all posted.. and yes have tested, bfn...
> 
> GL hun :dust:Click to expand...

Hi, I was just wondering, how did your doctor decide you had an LPD and what have they done about it.. just curious as mine has been seeming to be short.. since my mc in Nov.

Thanks in advance!:hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

lilrojo said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Hey haven't been on for awhile.. thought I would update quick... Af was due today.. but still hasnt made herself known.. well aunt is here.. just not flow.. been spotting brown since Friday, had some red in with and cm.. now today just brown with cm.. and havent seen much red.. going to call the nurse if no flow by tomorrow... will try to keep you all posted.. and yes have tested, bfn...
> 
> GL hun :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I was just wondering, how did your doctor decide you had an LPD and what have they done about it.. just curious as mine has been seeming to be short.. since my mc in Nov.
> 
> Thanks in advance!:hugs:Click to expand...

He determined mine by a progesterone test on cd 20 , i have to take prometrium which is synthetic progesterone onc ei get a positive pregnancy test , He said my levels are not even adequate to sustain a pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

hi girls!!


----------



## xSamanthax

Hiya Everyone, how are you all?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Iam ok, trying nto to get excited about testing, in a few days, I Just want to know. YOu know, so I Dont get my hopes up to be dashed.


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending lots of :dust: your way hun, really hope you get BFP and this one is a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Killer headache for me today but on a good note my opk was almost positive this morning so it should go full blown positive this afternoon , Finally :happydance:
Update its positive ! Yay late ovulation but ive never been so happier to get a positive opk lol !
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/OPK%20HPT/th_Photo-0018.jpg


----------



## puppycat

Nice lines Ruskie! Now get on and :sex: :haha:

Just put Laura to bed so catching up on BnB, been creating a website for my business today, I would put up the link so you ladies can have a nosey but not sure it's allowed is it?


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat we wont tell if you dont :winkwink::haha:


----------



## puppycat

Ha ha, I like your style Poppy! :thumbup:


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## poppy666

It looks really good Puppycat.. well done!! :thumbup: I like the reed diffusers, they a bit like the one's they sell in Asda and smell gorgeous x


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> It looks really good Puppycat.. well done!! :thumbup: I like the reed diffusers, they a bit like the one's they sell in Asda and smell gorgeous x

Thank you :hugs:

I just hope it brings me some business!!

The Reed diffusers are lovely, so colourful! Cheers me up working with such chery items :D - these are becoming more and more popular lately which is all good :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Evening all

How is everyone?

:dust: to those who need it and Ginger to those who don't!

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

puppycat said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> It looks really good Puppycat.. well done!! :thumbup: I like the reed diffusers, they a bit like the one's they sell in Asda and smell gorgeous x
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> I just hope it brings me some business!!
> 
> The Reed diffusers are lovely, so colourful! Cheers me up working with such chery items :D - these are becoming more and more popular lately which is all good :thumbup:Click to expand...

They are so colourfull!!! I love them. I buy mine from Wilkinsons and they are just boring normal glass colour :(


----------



## puppycat

xSamanthax said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> It looks really good Puppycat.. well done!! :thumbup: I like the reed diffusers, they a bit like the one's they sell in Asda and smell gorgeous x
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> I just hope it brings me some business!!
> 
> The Reed diffusers are lovely, so colourful! Cheers me up working with such chery items :D - these are becoming more and more popular lately which is all good :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> They are so colourfull!!! I love them. I buy mine from Wilkinsons and they are just boring normal glass colour :(Click to expand...

Do they smell nice though?

The ones I sell are quite expensive to be fair but the fragrance lasts between 3 and 6 months depending on the room size it's in. 

I do love the colours :thumbup:


----------



## caleblake

Evening ladies (and bumps) Hope your all well.

Just wanted to come on as Im 12 weeks tomorrow, I cant believe it, Im so relieved, obviously Im still going to be nervous until my scan next wednesday but I feel better hitting the 12 weeks with no bleeding. 

I have a friend whos a photographer and wanted to take some pics of caleb for her portfoilo so we were over today. She just emailed me a few which I put on my journal, she took over 200 so cant wait too see them all next week but just wanted to show off my gorgeous boy

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/1111111111111111111111111111.jpg


----------



## 9babiesgone

Nice those are cute!


----------



## puppycat

Awww what a cutie Gash - I love that she's made it black and white but the ball is blue.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

That picture is so cutee ! she is a great photographer!


----------



## xSamanthax

@Gosh02 that is a fantastic pic! Your friend is talented

@Puppycat they do smell nice, mine lasted about a month i think which kinda sucked need to buy another one come to think of it :haha:


----------



## caleblake

thanks she is really good, (quality is riubbish cause of photobucket). Im lucky as she did all my wedding photos too and only charged me what it cost. 

xxx


----------



## puppycat

xSamanthax said:


> @Gosh02 that is a fantastic pic! Your friend is talented
> 
> @Puppycat they do smell nice, mine lasted about a month i think which kinda sucked need to buy another one come to think of it :haha:

With ours then you'd only need to buy replacement fragrance (providing it was the same one as before because obviously your reeds would be used) so you'd just empty the bottle and reuse it.

There are so many candle things out there now, it's definitely a good market to be in :)


----------



## xSamanthax

Oh i agree with that, defo a goodmarket to be in! I love making my room smell nice, i just have to be carefull what i use as the ones that overpower give me a headache :dohh:


----------



## pip7890

TMI alert, but tonight when I removed my panty liner from my new bright white pants, you could see the outline of where my liner had been - like a waterstain. There was nothing obvious on my liner - no blood or anything. My CM has been quite wet and I've not had any IB or spotting to my knowledge. I've been having very light on/off cramping but I checked this out with Sam and so has she. Any ideas?

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Pip sorry if this sounds rude but could you have had a 'dribble'?!! I know if I sneeze at the moment I do have a dribble :blush:


----------



## poppy666

Sorry Pip no idea sweetie :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

no ideas maybe just watery cm thats gathered over a bit of time xxx


----------



## pip7890

It did pass through my mind Suze. My bladder's not the best since I had a catheter put in whilst in labour with DS. I wasn't aware that I dribbled but with the increased wetness and increased visits to the loo maybe I didn't dry properly or coughed once too often!

Of course, I immediately assumed the worst when I saw it. A couple of times today I thought I saw something in the bowl as I flushed and once the water settled I could see it was a stain in the bowl at work!!! So, when I saw the stain tonight I was scared it was watery blood but it looks nothing like it. 

Roll on November!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Yep roll on November, getting through a day feels like a week and getting through the week feels like a month :hugs:


----------



## caleblake

roll on November xxx


----------



## Suze

It's horrible studying the toilet paper or the toilet contents isn't it. I even can see something on the loo paper BEFORE I have wiped :haha:


----------



## pip7890

Tell me about it. I've not been as nauseous today - probably because I've been avoiding going hungry and drinking plenty - but of course I decided that something was wrong. Boobs are sore but I tell myself they're like that before AF comes. Wish I could disconnect brain from body. I'm not impressed with either at the moment. Don't know if I can hack this for another 8 months.

Hopefully some sleep will help put things back in perspective. Might do a test in the morning and, all being well, it will be as dark or darker than the last one.

Night all.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

I got in the bath other night and nearly had heart attack cos i saw red floating around the bath under the bubbles, i instantly thought blood, but it was fluff off our lounge rug :dohh:


----------



## Suze

Poppy I have probably missed something by why have you got 2 tickers with 2 different stages?


----------



## poppy666

LOL one's my LMP and other is the day i OV'd just looks better :haha: i ov'd early so makes me look further on x


----------



## 9babiesgone

why cant it be friday already?


----------



## pip7890

I've just done a quick Google (I know, I know) and it seems as though lots of women have experienced watery discharge in early pregnancy. Post ov I had a creamy discharge but now I just feel wet and occasionally bubbly down below. I guess that's what's probably ruined my new pants.

Definitely going to bed.

Night.

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Big :hug: Pip. I had excessive watery CM in pregnancy as well. it's just progesterone wreaking havoc on you, as it does. Hang in there. Xox


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Pantyliners are a lifesaver when it comes to cm ! I used to get loads to so much so i thought i was peeing my pants everytime . It got embarssing sometimes


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. I feel much calmer this morning. 

I just did another Superdrug and IC :test: Both came up with dark lines straight away. Much quicker and darker than last :test: 4 days ago. Not sure what I'll do when the tests won't go any darker! Still scared but more rational. 

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Morning everyone, how are you all doing??? 
Sending lots of :hugs: to you Pip, it is a scary time isn't it. Try not to worry though, easier said than done i know! I have loads of CM at the moment but mine is creamy :wacko:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Sam. Mine was creamy for a while and it didn't bother me. The thing about the wet discharge is it feels like blood so you rush off to the loo and nothing is there. I like AMU's explanation re progesterone, particularly as low progesterone was one of my concerns. 

OH still isn't instigating conversations about baby, but he is getting involved with discussions if I raise the subject first. I got a baby names app for my phone and he was randomly generating boy's names. Last time we agreed on Catherine pretty much straight away. However he's not keen on using it now because Kate Middleton will be known as Catherine. I quite like Elinor (or some variant) Margaret (after his Mum who died a few years ago). It would give baby initials EMM which I can live with. As to boy's names we're stuck. My DS is James Peter and I like names that aren't commonly abbreviated. I've never let anyone call him Jim, Jamie etc. OH is William but known, since birth, as Liam. I'm Karen Michelle. So, I want something with a different letter of the alphabet (I'm a bit anal and when dishing up meals I fill the plates alphabetically from left to right: J, K and L!!!)

OH is a Scot and his maternal grandparents, I think, were Irish so I wouldn't mind something that recognised his heritage. 

Anyway this name generator came up with all sorts. Miguel, Isiah, Malachi, Omar, Preston, Tanner etc but nothing at all that I felt we can use. Baby had better be a girl otherwise poor bugger won't have a name!!

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

I've finally done a BFP announcement after doing a Clearblue Digital this morning, decided i couldn't wait til next week to do the test. We already have a boy's name Scott-Antonio Jake Lowe will be the full name Scott-Antonio being his first name. My OH really doesn't like the Antonio bit though. Girl's name will be even harder as i don't want anything that is really common. Ellie had 3 other Ellie's in her class so she got called Ellie Lowe all the time, she actually used to think her first name was Ellie Lowe! :dohh:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all....
Well AF got me again....:growlmad: but this is CD7 and still very light bleed only wen I wipe :cry: ooooooh! im so upset and confused.. I went doc's there gonna do me a blood test on the 1st April jst to mk sure everything is okies... He was sure I was ovulating.... But it will put my mind a rest:thumbup:
Im just hating these's longish AF used to be MAX 5 days but 7! 
Its not needing a tampon or pad's just wen wping its pink/light red...
They have told me if bloods come bk fine, try 2 mre months then go bk... so we see what happends then... Im still gonna opk and BBT and try concive plus this month wen AF finishes :growlmad:....
Speak soooon x:hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Laura, the last AF I had before I got my :bfp: was exactly like that. It was so light I struggled to decide when it could be classed as a flow and therefore treat it as CD1. Hope it settles soon. 

Sam, I was lucky with James. I think Jack was the name of choice that year so I didn't have that problem. 

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry AF got you Laura, sometimes AF's can be weird.

I have just finnished my AF, i had weird spotting for 3 days and then only 1-2 heavy days and then brown and spotting again, unlike my usual staright to it heavy flow for several days.
Anyway i can now get back to deciding when is the best times to BD.
I think i have approx 22 days after AF until ovulation and 14-16 days after ...
but since i do not temp or chart i will BD lots between 1st-10th april to cover it i think :0)

Pip, it is so exciting figuring out names :flower: I like girlie names like 'hope' and 'faith' because i need to keep both atm hoping for a BFP!

Have a nice day everyone :flower:


----------



## allmuddledup

I think AF has been weird for all of us since miscarriage/loss. I said goodbye to my LO on 26 December and have only just started my second AF since loss. The first AF crept in with a day and a half of spotting before becoming the heaviest period I've ever had and lasting about 7 days (9 if you include all the spotting). The second AF started with a day of spotting followed by 2 days of medium and light flow ending with spotting. That's more like my usual pattern but the spotting before AF is a new addition.

Dee, it looks like we have a similar cycle, you're just 3 days ahead of me now. My last cycle was 35 days long. The cycle I conceived Gerri I ovulated on CD30 so it would have been 44 days long. I'm trying Soya Isoflavones this month to try to bring Ov forward and hopefully get a healthy egg. I'll be using CBFM and FF as well so with any luck I will be able to track when it's all happening. I have PCOS and know that I don't always ovulate even when my body tries. I'm hoping to change all of that!! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Well af off..has got me as well.. onto month 4..just going to use opks this month.. though about the CBFM but it is so expensive... what do you ladies think??

AllMuddledUp-I have also just recently my second af started spotting before af... that time was for 3 days.. and this month now my third af.. spotted for 4 days with day 5 a heavier spot.. lol! So my cycles have been all over the place since my mc.. ranging from this last one which was 28 days to 31 days..


----------



## poppy666

You can get CBFM off Ebay at a bargain if you look sweetie :thumbup:

afm well im having an early scan tomorrow at 11.30pm and im petrified, last time i had an early scan they detected the start of my missed miscarriage so at the moment im so scared and hope i hold it togethor in that consultant room, pray i see :baby: with HB...


----------



## allmuddledup

Sending you lots and lots and LOTS of :hug: Poppy. Hoping for the absolute best news for you tomorrow. :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thank you, i really hope everything is ok, if its not thats it for me im not TTC again im not strong enough to go through another :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I don't do prayers, but I'm sending you tonnes of positive energy that tomorrow you'll see a heartbeat, BUT remember it is still very early and they might not be able to see much. You've had good, strong lines and nothing to suggest things aren't well. You're taking good care of yourself and you've had more successful outcomes to pregnancy than not. 

I'll be thinking of you. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Pip :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Sorry to everyone that AF got sending you lots of :dust: for next time!! 
@Poppy Good luck for tomorrow hun, i'm sure everything will be fine sending you lots of :hugs: 

I got my blood results back today, i got blood took on Friday and yesterday and they already had yesterdays results! so that was fast. The doc said that for the results they got i should be around 3-4 weeks but the levels are defo going up so he isn't worried (he didn't tell me numbers). Makes me more worried now though coz i thought they would be higher with me being near 5wks? Now i just have to wait for 8wks when a midwife will get in touch to make my first appointment with her. Also i'm going for a private scan at about 8wks just to check things are going ok, i would be too scared not to.


----------



## poppy666

They going up Sam and doctor didnt seem worried so your ok sweetie :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

glad to hear a lot of you who are preggo are doing well. I am sorry to all the :witch: got!!


I am still waiting on either my af, to come, it is due on friday, or a positive on friday!!!

I dont think it is coming though, bc I dont even feel it coming, adn normally two days before. I do. so maybe just maybe.


----------



## caleblake

pops good luck for tomorrow hunny, I have my pre scan appointment at 9.30 (they never had any consultant scan slots left so not getting my scan till a week today).

Im sure it will be ok this time. Pops and pip do either of you have a prego journal yet? xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies,

Hope you are all well, I haven't been on for a few days, need to catch up on all the posts! 

Pops- Good Luck for tom, but as Pip said remember it is very early so please don't worry if you can't see much xx

Sam- Excellent that your levels are rising xx

Pip- My CM has increased sooo much (sorry if tmi!) I think it is normal tho xx

Hi to anyone I have missed.

I have been feeling so sick, mostly at night time, each night as I make dinner I feel sick, then when I eat I feel better. I wake up in the night feeling really sick and also first think in morning, luckily I am ok during the day!

Has anyone got a doppler? I ordered one off Ebay. Haven't heard anything yet, gonna wait till next week when I am 10 weeks. I know you can't always hear it so I will try not to worry!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

I got the Angelsound doppler off ebay with my last LO but didnt hear hb till around 11wks x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Poppy, that is the one I have got! xx


----------



## poppy666

It never let me down, i never bought gel didnt see point when you can just use baby moisteriser :haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

I hope you don't mind but I am excited about your scan tomorrow Poppy. Can't wait to hear the good news. Fx crossed for the best. How far are you now based on ovulation day?

AFM, I just took my first dose of Soy tonight. I decided I would take it at 9pm CD4-8. Started with 160mg and will up it to 200mg for last 2 days. I really hope it brings some good results for me. Will be amazing if it does. I am fed up with excruciatingly long and often annovulatory cycles. This girl needs a break!

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well, the knocked-up :thumbup: and the knocked-down :hugs: and the somewhere-in-between-waiting-to-find-out :loopy: . :hug: to all.


----------



## Suze

Poppy I'll be keeping everything crossed for a wonderful scan tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

poppy I am praying for your scan!!! xxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies really needed that :hugs:

allmuddledup by ovulation i be 6wks 3 days tomorrow, LMP 5wks 5 days, good luck with the Soy sweetie x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL on your scan tommorow poppy !


----------



## pip7890

Just in from the ballet - Coppelia - which was very good. Off to bed now as shattered, but wanted to say:

Doppler - I got OH AngelSounds for Christmas but didn't get to use it as miscarried Boxing Day. Looking forward to using it this time. 

Scan/Pre-Scan - hope it goes well for you both. Another step closer to baby. 

Soy - good luck with that AMU. Fingers crossed this is your month. 

AF - think of it as having a good clear out ready for the next tenant to move in on a 9 month let!!

:sex: - I feel do sick I can't entertain the idea as I'm convinced I'd throw up. Any suggestions?

CM - now I know what the wetness is I feel tonnes more relaxed. 

Wind - any suggestions as to how I can reduce it? I'm far from being a lady at the moment!

:hugs: and :dust: to all

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Peppermint tea or mints Pip.

Thanks Ruskiegirl :kiss:


----------



## pip7890

Damn. I was hoPing you'd say lots of Curly Wurlys!!!

Night all

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

lol nope :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

pip7890 said:


> Damn. I was hoPing you'd say lots of Curly Wurlys!!!
> 
> Night all
> 
> Pip x

Ginger tea/ginger biccies or suck a sweet in between eating.
Make sure you eat little and often even if you do not feel like it too :flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hope your scan went well Poppy :flower:


----------



## allmuddledup

Thinking of you Poppy, hope everything is alright. Big :hug: xoxox


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Dee. 

Over the last couple of days I've made more of an effort to eat little and often. Yesterday I had porridge for breakfast, soup and small roll with fruit for lunch, and sausages with gravy and mash for tea. I'm eating nuts, seeds or fruit between meals and drinking Ginger/lemon or peppermint tea. I don't drink milk so I've had a skinny hot chocolate from Starbucks the last couple of mornings to top up my calcium levels. 

Still nauseous on way home but I think that's combination of tiredness and getting hungry. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Thinking of you Poppy

Pip x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hope your scan went great poppy :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks ladies :hugs:

I went into the scan prepared for the worsed and saw my baby with heartbeat too :cloud9: I cried when i seen it cos id had so much stress since getting my BFP its just relieved it a bit x
 



Attached Files:







baby scan 005.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## allmuddledup

AWESOME NEWS POPPY!!! So glad to hear it. :dance: xoxoxoxox


----------



## poppy666

All that worry about no symptoms :dohh::haha:


----------



## pip7890

Fantastic news. I'm so relieved for you. Have they given you a due date or is it still too early to say?

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

No they just said baby was measuring 6wks 1day so i was off 2 days from ovulation.. that makes it 12/11/11 x


----------



## pip7890

That's fab. 

I think we should all try to give birth on 11/11/11!!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

LOL Yeah all turn up demanding induction :haha: I had korben 11 days early because i was on blood thinners so think this one will come early too x


----------



## pip7890

James decided to make an appearance 2 weeks early so I'd be happy with that. 

Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

man oh man, I am so bummed, thursdays are a day with my mom, but apparently she is too busy to come over. 

I am too cooped up in this house and need to get out. oh well.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

If its nice outside take a walk in the sunshine :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

it is raining!! that is whyI was hoping she would come over. 

: (


----------



## Ruskiegirl

That sucks hun :hugs: Its pretty crappy here too so tired of clouds rain and snow just want some sunshine


----------



## 9babiesgone

I just wanted to get out, I am an sahm, and i dont have my own car, so I am home every single day. and yes some people enjoy that, but I am one of those people that LIke to get out at least 2 days a week. I get cabin fever!!! Man oh man, I hope I am knocked up so I can get a new car next january.


----------



## Deethehippy

What a cute first scan Poppy :0)
Your beanie is doing just fine! Glad it went well. :thumbup:


----------



## BellasMummy

Yay Poppy!! Excellent news! xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Bella have you still got no symptoms? x


----------



## Suze

Poppy GREAT news about the scan :wohoo:

Did you have an internal or external scan? And have you got another booked in or are you going to wait until 12 weeks now?


----------



## poppy666

Consutant just went for the internal scan cos she was going by my LMP so would of only been 5+5, but dated me 6+1 today. I dont get scanned till 12wks now, but have more after that with being on blood thinners... I may book a private scan for 9wks just to settle my paranoia lol x


----------



## Suze

I've always had internal ones around the 6 week mark, I prefer them due to being able to see the baby and heartbeat more clearly. I'm just wondering whether to have a 9 week one now too :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

I was just saying to OH i may book a private scan at 9wks just to ease my mind x


----------



## pip7890

Who do you use for the private scans?

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

9babiesgone said:


> man oh man, I am so bummed, thursdays are a day with my mom, but apparently she is too busy to come over.
> 
> I am too cooped up in this house and need to get out. oh well.

Aww hun sorry you are feeling a bit down, i know that feeling from hen i was a SAHM it was the same four walls day in day out drove me insane! :wacko: Isn't there anywhere you can go that isn't your house but inside if the weather is rubbish?? like a free museum or take your kids to a play gym? At least you wouldn't be in your house. Hope you are feeling a little better today :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

pip7890 said:


> Who do you use for the private scans?
> 
> Pip x

This is who i'm using for my private scan at 8wks 5days :thumbup: https://www.ultrasound-direct.com/?gclid=CNLgkNSU6acCFQod4QodzkpUaQ


----------



## BellasMummy

poppy666 said:


> Bella have you still got no symptoms? x

Hey Poppy,
Sorry went to bed early last nite!
I have felt really sick for about a week and a half now, first thing in morn but mostly in the nite time. it feels odd because I didn't have any sickness with my LO! How are you feeling?
xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Bella im constipated :haha: pmsl get the odd wave of nausea but im good, my bbs grown more and only hurt if i prod them.

Pip i used Babybond when i carried korben, we had a 3d scan so may go there for my private one. This is korben at 28wks :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_19.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2









BABYBOND_16.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allmuddledup

Beautiful scan pics of Korben Poppy. BTW, pregnancy constipation is soooo annoying. I got it from 3 1/2 weeks onward last time. It would seem it may become a regular appearance for me during the TWW now but at least I know my body is making plenty of progesterone. So "yay" and "ugh" at the say time. Xox


----------



## xSamanthax

I'm stuck with pregnancy constipation at the moment! :dohh: been to Boots and bought some medicine that is ok to take while pregnant as it is a slow working one... need to take it up to 3 days it says on the bottle so i'm hoping that works!! :haha:


----------



## pip7890

Evening ladies

Quiet on here tonight isn't it? I'm filling in time between dropping DS off at Scouts and picking him up again at 9.00 pm. Could do the cleaning but too tired so just hanging around on here instead.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Not long on myself been out all day sorting korbens birthday out for tomorrow so now im chilling and tired myself :sleep: hope everyone has had a good day x


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Pip and Poppy and Samantha you pregnant people you 

I am just waiting to ovulate la la la la 

Hope you are all ok :0)


----------



## xSamanthax

Deethehippy said:


> Hi Pip and Poppy and Samantha you pregnant people you
> 
> I am just waiting to ovulate la la la la
> 
> Hope you are all ok :0)

Sending lots of :dust: your way!! hope you get a BFP this time :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Make sure you get those goods nice and early Dee :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

I've copied the names from the first page so that Hayley can update it. I've put in the :bfp:s I know about but let me know of any more and I shall update so that she can just copy and paste it. Also any new members that want to be listed.

HayleyJJ

Pip7890 :bfp:

Bellasmummy :bfp: 

Emilyrose.x

SuffolkSarah

BFPSeeker

Susan36 :bfp:

Puppycat

Neffie 

Cazi77

MrsMandbump

Becci_Boo86

mami2karina :bfp:

joey300187 :bfp:

pinkflamingo

laura_2010

Deethehippy

RIPBABYRENEE

poppy666 :bfp:

Jenny25

Mumatmadhouse :bfp:

Blueeyedgirl1 

Angelface :bfp:

Lilrojo

Tweedy :bfp:

Pickleton

LiSa2010

Allmuddledup

Superstoked

Gash02 :bfp:

littlegemx

babysimpson

PJ32

Suze :bfp:

xSamanthax :bfp:

9babiesgone :bfp:

sweetlissa :bfp:


Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

ME! i want to be added please :D


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am not on there, but I just got my :bfp:


----------



## pip7890

I forgot to tell you about my progesterone saga. Remember I went to the doctors a week ago? He said he would speak with obgyn and see if they would test my progesterone levels and then get back to me. Well I hadn't heard anything by Wednesday so chased it up. Apparently he'd spoken to obgyn secretary on Monday and asked for a call back but nothing. They told me to ring back today - which I did - and again they'd heard nothing. Anyway I kicked up a bit of a fuss and they said they'd call me back. They phoned a couple of hours later to apologise for not following it up. They've sent a fax to the obgyn this afternoon setting out my case history and asking for advice. Doctor will chase up Monday and get back to me.

Nausea on/off but I think that's because I've got my eating, sleeping and work under control. I'm trying to take it easy and go steady. Less rushing about and more relaxing. Had more cramps today - all over - although at one point I felt like someone was stabbing my left ovary - BIG OUCH!! That's settled now though.

Very, very windy :blush: and incredibly bloated (by almost 2 dress sizes!!!). Desperately need a suit that will fit me for a very big meeting next Wednesday. The easiest thing would be to buy a maternity outfit but I'm only 5w ffs, my boss doesn't know and I think it would be tempting fate. Don't know what to do.

:dust: for you ladies that need it. I feel it in my water that your :bfp: is around the corner and believe me I'm passing a lot of water at the moment!!!

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

9babiesgone said:


> I am not on there, but I just got my :bfp:

OMG HUN!!!!! :happydance: congrats, i really really hope this is your sticky bean you so deserve it!


----------



## pip7890

9babiesgone said:


> I am not on there, but I just got my :bfp:

:wohoo:

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

pip7890 said:


> I forgot to tell you about my progesterone saga. Remember I went to the doctors a week ago? He said he would speak with obgyn and see if they would test my progesterone levels and then get back to me. Well I hadn't heard anything by Wednesday so chased it up. Apparently he'd spoken to obgyn secretary on Monday and asked for a call back but nothing. They told me to ring back today - which I did - and again they'd heard nothing. Anyway I kicked up a bit of a fuss and they said they'd call me back. They phoned a couple of hours later to apologise for not following it up. They've sent a fax to the obgyn this afternoon setting out my case history and asking for advice. Doctor will chase up Monday and get back to me.
> 
> Nausea on/off but I think that's because I've got my eating, sleeping and work under control. I'm trying to take it easy and go steady. Less rushing about and more relaxing. Had more cramps today - all over - although at one point I felt like someone was stabbing my left ovary - BIG OUCH!! That's settled now though.
> 
> Very, very windy :blush: and incredibly bloated (by almost 2 dress sizes!!!). Desperately need a suit that will fit me for a very big meeting next Wednesday. The easiest thing would be to buy a maternity outfit but I'm only 5w ffs, my boss doesn't know and I think it would be tempting fate. Don't know what to do.
> 
> :dust: for you ladies that need it. I feel it in my water that your :bfp: is around the corner and believe me I'm passing a lot of water at the moment!!!
> 
> Pip x

Oh wow i would be so angry :growlmad: As if they haven't got back in touch yet! hope they get in touch soon


----------



## xSamanthax

Totally forgot to say I got a letter today in the post saying i have a booking appointment on Thursday the 14th of March! :wacko: :haha: think they mean April???


----------



## Ruskiegirl

9babiesgone said:


> I am not on there, but I just got my :bfp:

Congratz hun !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

pip7890 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am not on there, but I just got my :bfp:
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

thanks I am beyond excited



xSamanthax said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I am not on there, but I just got my :bfp:
> 
> OMG HUN!!!!! :happydance: congrats, i really really hope this is your sticky bean you so deserve it!Click to expand...

thank you so so much!!!! Coming from you that means a lot!! :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Another question. Is anyone else taking baby aspirin. I'm not but wondered whether I should.

Answers on a postcard....!!!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Love your ticker 9babiesgone

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

9babiesgone congratulations lovely positive vibes coming your way :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks poppy and pip, yeah I just had a pee myself moment reading my funny ticker.


----------



## xSamanthax

9babiesgone said:


> thanks poppy and pip, yeah I just had a pee myself moment reading my funny ticker.

It's so daft but i'm so happy for you i feel like :cry: (happy tears of course!) in fact i'm tearing up! :rofl:


----------



## BellasMummy

Congrats 9Babies!! xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks samantha!!! I have happy tears going on myself too!! LOL

: )

and thanks bellasmommy!!! : )


:hugs: and :dust: all around for those still testing.


----------



## poppy666

pip7890 said:


> Another question. Is anyone else taking baby aspirin. I'm not but wondered whether I should.
> 
> Answers on a postcard....!!!
> 
> Pip x

I was going to but im on the Tinazaparin as of tomight so that'll do the job fx'd xx


----------



## joey300187

congrats 9 babies ;) such brill news 

Pip im on asprin altho its never been proven that i need it. cant cause any harm so im told so for me was totally worth trying and so far so good this is now the longest pregnancy ive ever had ;) and hopefully its gonna go full term. early scan monday so please keep your fingers crossed girls xxxxx


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> Another question. Is anyone else taking baby aspirin. I'm not but wondered whether I should.
> 
> Answers on a postcard....!!!
> 
> Pip x
> 
> I was going to but im on the Tinazaparin as of tomight so that'll do the job fx'd xxClick to expand...

Is that a blood thinner? 

What do you reckon? Should I take baby aspirin? Do you know what the side-effects might be? If there's no risk and it can only do good then it must be a good idea to take it. There's just so much to think about. So many decisions to make. It never used to be this hard did it?

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

joey300187 said:


> congrats 9 babies ;) such brill news
> 
> Pip im on asprin altho its never been proven that i need it. cant cause any harm so im told so for me was totally worth trying and so far so good this is now the longest pregnancy ive ever had ;) and hopefully its gonna go full term. early scan monday so please keep your fingers crossed girls xxxxx

Thanks Joey. It was the one thing I didn't ask the doctor last week. 

I don't know why I miscarried my first baby (conceived with ex-husband). I'd just come off the pill and stopped taking anti-depressants the cycle I conceived so whether that had any effect I don't know. The second miscarriage, (conceived with OH), was probably caused by swine flu. So, in reality, maybe I haven't got a progesterone/blood/genetic problem and I've just been unlucky but who knows. I don't feel like I've got time to find out. Like Poppy if this pregnancy doesn't work out I would have to seriously ask whether i want to go through it again. I'm 41 this year and maybe it's not meant to be. I just want to do whatever I can to increase my chances of a successful outcome.

Life can be such a bitch.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Yes its blood thinners and in a way same as Asprin but a bit stronger :wacko: I too debated going on Asprin until i got the Tinzaparin but was wary if it thinned the lining too much? idk but have read many women take it after recurrent MC and they gone full term x


----------



## joey300187

i know what you mean like i say tho we've had numerous tests and no progestrone/blood/genetic problem showed up. had all the tests st marys do but there is evidence to support that both asprin and progestrone can help to sustain a pregnancy and there is no real risk with them, i think with blood thinners it can cause pre term birth but on 75mg that isnt very likely.
it may not work, but i think at the very least its helped me to relax a little.
Maybe try googling pros and cons of it? 

xxx


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. I think I will do.

I forgot to post this the other day. It's the latest pregnancy test I did:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5139/5552498974_6f3651fae7.jpg
110323 CD32/20DPO Superdrug &amp;IC by pip7890, on Flickr

I'll be CD35/23DPO tomorrow so might use the CB Digital I've been saving. I'd really like to see a 3+ 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Fab piccy Pip :happydance:


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi girls I had to post this. I got it this morninghttps://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/325117dpo.jpg


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations sweetlissa. I'll add you to the list!

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

sweetlissa said:


> Hi girls I had to post this. I got it this morninghttps://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/325117dpo.jpg

Congratulations, looks positive :0)


----------



## pip7890

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


*updated list at post 3148*


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

Congratz sweetie :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Was in a right situation then, ive not told my 18yr old yet that im pregnant cos its too early yet. I just had the injection in my stomach ready to inject when he came in the room for something so had to hide it under my jumper till he went out :haha:


----------



## Suze

Pip to answer your question about baby aspirin a few pages back, I will be taking it but only FROM 12 weeks on advice from my consultant. You need to remember it is a blood thinner and unless you have a diagnosed condition you shouldn't take it before 12 weeks as it could thin your lining when it's use in pregnancy is to prevent blood clots in the placenta so is therefore only recommended from 12 weeks...hope this helps, just what my consultant said


----------



## pip7890

Kids! My DS keeps trying to read what I'm looking at on the laptop. We've decided not to tell him just yet as the miscarriage hit him hard at Christmas and he was very worried about me as I was so ill with the flu. His Dad is in hospital at the moment receiving treatment for leukaemia, DVT and MRSA so I don't want him worrying about me too.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Suze said:


> Pip to answer your question about baby aspirin a few pages back, I will be taking it but only FROM 12 weeks on advice from my consultant. You need to remember it is a blood thinner and unless you have a diagnosed condition you shouldn't take it before 12 weeks as it could thin your lining when it's use in pregnancy is to prevent blood clots in the placenta so is therefore only recommended from 12 weeks...hope this helps, just what my consultant said

Ugh got me paranoid now using the thinners before 12wks i hope im ok :wacko:


----------



## pip7890

Don't be paranoid. I thought yours was prescribed.

Pip x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

sweetlissa said:


> Hi girls I had to post this. I got it this morninghttps://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/325117dpo.jpg

Congrats darling !
Those are lovely dark lines pip!


----------



## Suze

Poppy as I understand it yours are prescribed for a medical condition so that's a different kettle of fish. It's people who haven't who should proceed with caution with them before 12 weeks not you, you'll be fine :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

I had a clot to the lung before i got PG with Korben and started the thinners at 11wks with him, my new consultant wanted me on them straight away after the scan, but i dont have a clotting disorder just cos i had a clot and my mum died of same thing... surely they wouldnt risk a pregnancy just to stop me getting a clot would they x


----------



## sweetlissa

I am so glad you ladies can see it. I have been a wreck all day. I had a loss in january Lost my Left tube. MY left tube and ectopic was removed on 3-4-11 My last beta was 2-26 and it was 68. I was scared that this could have been left over from then. My first beta was 9 today


----------



## Suze

Poppy your situation is different as you need them to ensure you don't get ill rather than taking them purely as a precautionary measure which is how I use them. I hope I've not panicked you at all here, you're doing it under medical supervision which is totally right :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Suze your ok sweetie, im paranoid about everything atm which im sure we all are so i be alright, the consultant knew how scared i was before she even scanned me and im sure she not going to put my pregnancy at risk x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I almost fell down. I am so dang dizzy.


----------



## poppy666

You eating enough sweetie? x


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah way too much!!! I always have low blood sugar though. and it doesnt help that I just peed my bed. shouldnt that happen in the 3rd trimester? I guess after being pregnant so many times., my bladder is all wrecked.


----------



## poppy666

Dont worry my bladders knackered too lol just take it easy if dizzy and stay lying down till it goes dont want you falling :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah my kids are pretty pissed that I am lying down. but i need to. and luckily I have a laptop.


----------



## allmuddledup

Wow! So much has happened in 1 evening! How many BFPs was that??? Congratulations and sticky :dust: to you all!!!

Pip, what a pain with the GP dropping the ball on your progesterone query. I often wonder if they don't know how completely stressful PAL is or just don't care. I've been shocked at how little sensitivity many ladies' GPs have shown when they sought extra support and reassurance during PAL (particularly poor Samantha). I hope your GP comes thru for you on this one, though you shouldn't have needed to chase it up. :growlmad:

As for aspirin query, I've heard of loads of ladies being helped by taking one _baby_ aspirin a day when they had a history of recurrent early miscarriages (self prescribed and doctor prescribed from moment of first BFP through entire 1st trimester) without it causing any problems. I think the suggestion about reading up on pros and cons is a good idea. I've only seen good things about it myself and have just learned that some studies have shown that aspirin used during pregnancy can also help reduce risk of pre-eclamsia. Good to know! Though, if it is such a miracle drug, I have to wonder why paracetamal is the only approved pain killer in pregnancy and not aspirin as well. Hmmm...

Poppy, I had to laugh when I read what happened while you were doing injection. Ouch!! Pip, I can totally sympathise with the curious DS. Xander has become quite the proficient reader this year and I can't write anything around him anymore without him trying to read it back to me (including emails and posts on here). I really took his inability to read for granted. He'll figure out what the word pregnant means soon and then I'll really be in trouble. Lol.

AFM, I just POAS for CBFM CD7, still showing "low" fertility which is reassuring cuz it means my PCOS and Soy aren't throwing it off. Last night was my 3rd dose of Soy 160mg. Tonight and tomorrow I'm planning to up it to 200mg. I'm looking forward to seeing what my body does when I stop taking it. From what I understand, that's when the effects kick in. Hoping for Ov between CD14-21. Fx!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

:wohoo: Sweetlissa congratulations!! :hugs:

Pip great lines hun! :thumbup:

9Babiesgone hope you get some rest and stop feeling dizzy :hugs:

Poppy don't panic you are doing what your doc told you to so everything should be ok :thumbup:

Allmuddledup glad that everything is going ok... really hoping this is your month and you get a BFP!! Sending lots of :dust: your way hun :hugs:


*How is everyone today?*


----------



## joey300187

with regards to Suze's post i would never recomend anyone to take asprin without consulting their doctor but i think you will find there is no evidnece to report it can cause a problem before 12 weeks, if that was the case doctors would not prescribe it to people without a clotting problem. the way my doctor explained it was that during oregnancy your body can develop little clots which can cause a blockage through the placenta, the idea of asprin in first tri is to ensure this cant happen. like i say i have been tested both in and out of pregnancy and DO NOT have a clotting problem yet the local doctor and st marys (the leading recurrent miscarriage clinic in the uk) have said its safe for me to use.
i think different doctors work by different theorys but i do not feel one bit paranoid about taking asprin as proffessionals would not ok it if there was ANY risk xx


----------



## sweetlissa

I am so confused. My test this morning showed no line. I even took it apart. First time I have ever done that. I guess I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## 9babiesgone

xSamanthax said:


> :wohoo: Sweetlissa congratulations!! :hugs:
> 
> Pip great lines hun! :thumbup:
> 
> 9Babiesgone hope you get some rest and stop feeling dizzy :hugs:
> 
> Poppy don't panic you are doing what your doc told you to so everything should be ok :thumbup:
> 
> Allmuddledup glad that everything is going ok... really hoping this is your month and you get a BFP!! Sending lots of :dust: your way hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> *How is everyone today?*

thanks so much my dear. How are you doing?


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, So many bfps!!! 

Lisa, congrats,FX this is a new lil one growing :) :hugs:

afm, I am 1 dpo so let the horrible wait begin..lol 

Congrats to all the expecting ladies! xo


----------



## pip7890

Hello

Well on my search for a new bloat accommodating suit I decided to call in Mamas & Papas. I was able to pick up some great bargains to add to my maternity wear collection! Anyway, whilst in the changing room I noticed they had a pregnancy belt which, if put around your waist under your clothes, showed you what you'd look like at about 6 months pregnant. Can I just say ladies i looked good!!!!it definitely suits me. Bring it on!!!!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Here's the digital I took this morning.

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5145/5561246965_1ba4278f56.jpg
Untitled by pip7890, on Flickr

Starting to feel a little more real now.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## pip7890

I went to Mamas & Papas this afternoon trying to find a new suit. I didn't get lucky with the suit, but for just a smidge over £100 I got:

3 scoop neck tops (three for the price of two): one in pink https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-scoop-neck-top/s0007793/type-s/ one in blue https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-scoop-neck-top/s0007792/type-s/ and one in coral https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-scoop-neck-top/s0007797/type-s/

stripe wrap cardigan (with 10% off): https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-stripe-wrap-cardigan/s0008171/type-s/

kimono cardigan (down from £75 to £25): https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-kimono-cardigan/s0007301/type-s/

smart trousers (down from £40 to £10) but no picture

Very happy with my bargains!

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Ooh pip what lovely bargains, I especially like the kimono cardi :thumbup: and I like the idea they had a pregnancy 'belt'


----------



## xSamanthax

:happydance: what bargins Pip!! 

Sweetlissa i hope when you do another test it says BFP! Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. 

Well i'm so hungry at the moment i'm going to make myself some scrambled egg and toast! Been at my mum and dads since about 3pmish am home now though so time to have something to eat and get into my PJs :thumbup:


----------



## Deethehippy

Cool pregnancy test Pip, what does 3+ actually mean? 3 weeks since conception?


----------



## pip7890

Yes it means It's picked up enough hcg to indicate that its been at least 3 weeks since conception.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Pregnancy hormones just kicked in. Cried all the way through PS I Love You. What a blubber ass!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

I think my OH getting my symptoms lol he's been on and off with nausea over last few day 'worse today' went to Asda and there was a smell outside that made him gag :haha: he's had heartburn n metallic taste in his mouth tonight.

One minute he ok then half an hour later he says his stomach dont feel well :rofl::rofl:


----------



## sweetlissa

Wow I had no idea that Clearblue dig test could tell how much HCG was in your system. I will have to get me one of those


----------



## caleblake

OMG I had so much to catch upon there :

Congratulations to 9babiesgone and swetlissa loads of sticky :dust: and h&h 9 months

Poppy your scan of baby poppy looks brilliant, so pleased you got to see the heartbeat 

Pip the tests are looking amazing you are most definately VERY pregnant :thumbup:

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww and for those waiting to ovulate :dust:


The pre scan went well on thursday just mainly paperwork and formailities. 3 days and counting till the 12 week scan (even though I will be 13 weeks) and starting to get a bit nervous now. Ive been so good but the doubt is starrting to creep in and even though I saw the hb at 8 weeks Im getting nervous about it still going wrong. Hope it goes quickly now xxx


----------



## puppycat

pip7890 said:


> Pregnancy hormones just kicked in. Cried all the way through PS I Love You. What a blubber ass!
> 
> Pip x

Pip I cried right through that film without pregnancy hormones! Think you have to be made of stone to not cry through it!! 

Laura has been unwell the last few days and things been stressed in the house. Argued with DH, not pleasant but I guess we're both worried about Laura. I just feel completely drained now :(

Congrats on the BFP's ladies xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I just cried during an movie I have seen 5 million times, and have never cried in before!!


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Puppycat. It's so hard when little ones are poorly. Keep your chin up.

I've had a weird day and really freaked myself out about losing the baby this afternoon. I've been rushing around all morning and then got home and then went to the loo. TMI alert! I was all bunged up again and when I wiped there was a little blood. Straight away I assume it's from the front end, despite the fact that the last twice I've been bunged up the same thing happened. So of course, I start getting all emotional and decide I'm losing the baby (as I'm having some light cramps which was probably trapped wind and my tummy was tender which was probably due to being bunged up). I wrap myself in a blanket and fall asleep for 2 hours. When I wake up I feel wet down below so rush to the loo expecting to find blood - nada. Just the usual watery CM I've been getting which AMU convinced me was a good sign of lots of progesterone. Anyway I'm feeling so bad I go back to sleep for another 2 hours! it was like I was drugged. I was aware of what was going on around me but just couldn't come round.

I'm still a little sore, but CM dried up and cramps gone so I think I've just overreacted because I was so tired. Not had so much nausea today but tonnes of bloat and sore boobies. Also felt very cold, which I think was because I'm tired.

Such fun!!!!

Tomorrow is another day. :dust: everyone.

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

Hey ladies! Been having a lot going on and was without internet for a bit. But on Thursday night I started feeling my LO move!!!! I hit 11 weeks that day. I wasn't expecting it so soon but I keep feeling him or her moving around in there. I can't wail til Thursday morning I have my 12 week NT scan and then another month away til we find out the sex! I hope you are all doing good! I tried to catch up but I've got kiddos running around and not enough time lol.


----------



## pip7890

Wow. Congratulations. That must be so reassuring. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Morning all

I'm much calmer today. Slept through for most of the night so should be feeling refreshed but I'm still whacked. I can't remember being this fatigued before. Got a new symptom today: gagging/retching when brushing my back teeth and eating my porridge. Lovely!

How are you today Puppycat? 

Hope you're not too sore AMU. Glad X's party went well. 

In my second pregnancy Mami2Karina I felt my son move at 15w. It's wonderful isn't is? I got OH a doppler for Christmas last year but he didn't get chance to use it. Hope we can this year. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you have a good day. 

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Morning everyone!

Glad to see everyone chugging along. I don't seem to have missed too much here whilst running around conducted a b-day party yesterday. 

Congrats mami on feeling LO move. I felt Xander & Gerri starting to move around 13 weeks. Was a wonderful feeling. 

Poppy, I hope your OH starts feeling better soon and that it doesn't last til November. Lol. Did he get sympathy symptoms with Korben?? 

Pip, I'm so glad you are feeling better about things today. And congrats on the new suit! As for the bone numbing fatigue - total pregnancy symptom!! I was a total zombie for about 4 months when I fell pregnant with Xander and while it got a bit easier from about 5 months, I never got my full energy back. Not saying that's gonna happen to you, just that it is a mega pregnancy symptom. Just let yourself rest as much as you can get away with. Your body is hard at work!!

Hang in there Puppycat. It will get better. It's always stressful when LO is sick. :hugs:

Gash, I know what you mean about the pre-scan stress. I usually start freaking out about a week before scans. It just seems sooo far away when you just want to know that everything is ok RIGHT NOW.

Sweetlisa, how have things gone with the HPTs? I've been anxiously awaiting news on the reappearance of your line. Fx it happens. I was wondering about your HCG level as well. You mentioned it was 9 the day you got your BFP. I was curious about that (over here, it's rare to get Beta HCG tests on NHS unless they have referred you to EPU due to history of problems or concerns about ongoing problems). Did your doctor monitor your HCG until it was all gone from previous pregnancy? Anyway, sending :dust: your way. :hugs:

AFM, I survived another of DS's birthday parties but am feeling quite broken today. Couldn't wake up when the alarm went off and the lurgy I caught from OH has really got me. I'm still soooo stiff as well from all the cleaning I did over the weekend. Decided to give myself a break today and phoned in sick. It will just prolong my recovery from this throat infection if I keep pushing myself so rest is in order for me today.

Finally, I POAS once again for the CBFM. I'm CD9 today. Took my final dose of Soy (200mg) last night. CBFM still says Low, which is good cuz that's what I'd expect on CD9. Am looking forward to seeing if my body reacts to the absence of the Soy from tomorrow or next day. If my oestrogen starts to climb the CBFM should pick it up. Plus, I should see fertile CM (which I rarely have on my own). I'm so hopeful that I might Ov early this month. Will be so nice to have a shorter cycle if the Soy works for me. Fx!!! 

Okay, going back to sleep now. This achey poorly lady needs more rest. Xoxox


----------



## Deethehippy

Pip, i always used to gag when brushing my teeth when pregnant, it was like one of the first signs! And you know when you have a pen in your mouth or something (not that i put objects in my mouth but you know just occasionally)
i couldn't bare it. Hope your bunged-up-ness is easier today.


I am hoping to start the mega BDing soon, i think from friday until about the 10th should do it :0)


----------



## puppycat

pip7890 said:


> How are you today Puppycat?
> Pip x

Hi Pip :wave:

I feel quite stressed today :(
Laura won't sleep, been trying to get her off for almost 2 hours, she's absolutely shattered but won't give in. 
Just feel :cry:



allmuddledup said:


> Hang in there Puppycat. It will get better. It's always stressful when LO is sick. :hugs:

Thanks hun and good luck this cycle, hope the soy helps xx


----------



## pip7890

It's sometimes a vicious circle Puppycat. The more stressed you are, the more the kids kick off. It'll soon be bedtime!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

How are you all today?? 

Pip i'm glad you are feeling better :hugs:

Well i thought my MS has decided to go away but nope it came back this morning, still haven't been sick though, oh and at work at lunch time one of my other work colleagues came into the kitchen to use the kettle for her pasta pot it was chicken and something flavour well the smell of it made feel really :sick: i thought i was going to be sick there and then!! i just said to my bodd real quick i'm going to clean the tables and ran out of there! :haha: no one other than my boss knows i'm pregnant yet, i'm not going to tell anyone til about 12wks or maybe even 15wks


----------



## poppy666

Im as sick as a dog today... there is a sickness bug going through our house OH and one of my son's has had it up all night being sick, korben got worst nappies and i dont know if its MS/afternoon sickness or the bug, but been running bathroom too so not sure :sick:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies, hope your all doing well... been off for a bit so thought I would check in.. 

hope all you preggos are doing well...

Puppy-hope laura feels better soon, my lo was just sick not too long ago and it was rough..

Poppy & Pip-hope your both doing well... miss you as my TTC ladies.. but so happy your both preggo!

AFM-no clue what cd im on.. this last cycle was all crazy... gotta order my opks today as af has left the building... and happy she is gone.. now we can get back to some hot crazy bding... lol! Good luck to you still TTC and yay to those who are preggo!!


----------



## poppy666

Hey we still around waiting for you lot :happydance::happydance: and it will happen sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Afternoon. Crap day. Next to nothing done at work. My union is a bunch of robbing b*****s and I'm all hot and bothered on the train home. 

Peed off, fed up, fat and bloated. I'd drown my sorrows in whisky if I could. 

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

pip7890 said:


> Afternoon. Crap day. Next to nothing done at work. My union is a bunch of robbing b*****s and I'm all hot and bothered on the train home.
> 
> Peed off, fed up, fat and bloated. I'd drown my sorrows in whisky if I could.
> 
> Pip x

Hey Pip
I wish i was fat and bloated - count yourself lucky!  LOL


----------



## pip7890

I'm fat because I'm fat; I'm tired because I'm old; and I'm stressed because my son's father is seriously ill in hospital. I just want to enjoy this pregnancy but I feel like I can't take any more. There is no pleasure in it at the moment and that's very sad. Its good news no one wants to hear at the moment. 

Sorry if I'm bringing anyone down but that's just how I feel. Maybe I need a BnB break. 

Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry pip :hugs: I hope things get better. YOu are not bringing me down. vent away if you need to . sounds like a lot on your plate. :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Big huge :hug: to you Pip. So sorry to hear you are having such a rubbish day. I hope it will improve when you get home. Will you be able to put your feet up this evening? Hopefully OH & DS will be up for looking after you. :hug:

Poor Poppy with the sick bug running wild in your house. :hugs: I hope you all will be able to shake it soon. :hugs:

AFM, my throat is still swollen and sore and Xander has started to look a bit peakey and has a phlegmy cough as of this afternoon, so it looks like this little bug has worked its nasty magic on everyone in our house now. Alex is almost all better so he can look after us now I suppose. 

I just realised today it's been almost 2 weeks since Alex and I DtD. I'm CD9 today and last time was before AF. I'm looking forward to us both being well again. I've not hit my fertile period yet (just waiting for CBFM to give me the good news) but hoping it doesn't come before we are over this lurgy. I never feel much like getting close and intimate when I've got a sore throat and phlegm. Nice, eh? OH must feel the same because he's not tried to get any since he's been ill. :haha:

Hope all is well for the rest of you. :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

pip7890 said:


> I'm fat because I'm fat; I'm tired because I'm old; and I'm stressed because my son's father is seriously ill in hospital. I just want to enjoy this pregnancy but I feel like I can't take any more. There is no pleasure in it at the moment and that's very sad. Its good news no one wants to hear at the moment.
> 
> Sorry if I'm bringing anyone down but that's just how I feel. Maybe I need a BnB break.
> 
> Pip x

I'm sorry Pip :/ i hope i did not upset you, i thought you were pregnancy blaoted in which case i felt jealous! You will not bring us down, i just wish things were better for you right now, hopefully over the next few weeks they will improve somehow :flower:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. I'm sorry if I came over off earlier it's just that I've been beside myself today. DS has gone through so much in the last few months. Christmas was ruined for him because I was so I'll with swine flu, he then had to deal with the loss of his baby sibling, his Dad was diagnosed with a DVT a few weeks ago and then whilst testing his blood discovered he had leukaemia. He started chemo but then tested positive for MRSA and they found he had an infection do had to halt the chemo. He's been inhospital almost z fortnight and last night found the source of the infection. He was transferred to another hospital this morning and they've carried out an emergency op to remove the infection. He's just out of surgery and the relief on my son's face is amazing. I just hope that my ex can now turn a corner because I can't bear seeing what all this is doing to my gorgeous boy. I so want to tell him about the baby but I'm scared to in case it all goes wrong again. I want to spare him that. 

Thank you for your support. You are all amazing. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

:hug: Pip your going through a lot atm but dont go awol sweetie would miss you :kiss:


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww Pip sending lots of :hugs: your way hun, you are allowed to vent when ever you want thats what we are here for. I hope you ex is soon on the mend so your son doesn't worry anymore x


----------



## allmuddledup

Sending you massive hugs Pip. And still sending happy healthy calm vibes your way. :hug: xoxoxoxox


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies!

So sorry I haven't been on recently! But I am back now!
Hope you are all doing ok! I need to catch up!

Well I am 10 weeks today! My nausea has been ok today but have been very tired!

And I found my baby's heartbeat tonight with my doppler! I couldn't believe it! I found it straight away and it was around 180 bpm.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

:hugs: Pip, we're all here whenever you want to talk xxxxxxx


----------



## xSamanthax

Morning ladies, 

How are you all doing?? I've been thinking of buying a doppler, what do you think?? i know i can't use it yet but it would be great to have one for when i can or do you think it will just make me panic more? 

Woke up feeling sick but hoping that will go away as the day goes on, i've also got a cough and it feels like i'm getting a chest infection so hope that goes away soon :dohh:


----------



## joey300187

aww bella thats fab news on the doppler, was it down really low everyone says go so much lower than you'd have thought ;) xxxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi Joey yes it was low down, to the left side, I found it striaght way this time I couldn't believe it! xx


----------



## joey300187

;) i want a doppler. what one do you have hun? must be magical hearing the little hb xxxx


----------



## BellasMummy

I have got the Angelsounds Doppler, I got it off Ebay for about £25.
xx


----------



## joey300187

thats the one im looking at think ill order it next week xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Get it get it! I am so happy but still being cautious!xx


----------



## joey300187

bless ya hun , i know what ya mean we had a perfect scn yesterday that even moved me forward and im over the moon but still cant believe in it 100% xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Ah congrats hun! It is such a relief isn't it, but we won't relax until we give birth! xx


----------



## joey300187

totally, gettin a little more confident every day tho xxx


----------



## poppy666

I got the Angelsound one off Ebay whilst PG with Korben was a godsend, only used till i felt him moving tho and when he was having a quiet day cos of my paranoia :haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

I loved my dopler, too, when pregnant with Gerri. Am sooo looking forward to using it again. I got mine off eBay from China. If you don't mind waiting an extra week or two for it to arrive you can save £5-10 on the price. When I ordered mine I was only about 8 weeks along so it arrived at the perfect time to start using it (10 weeks). It took me almost an hour to find her HB the first time but persistence pays off, particularly that early on. 

That's great news Bella about finding your baba's HB. :thumbup: it is such a relief to hear when feeling worried.

Congrats Joey on the perfect scan. :dance: Do you mind if I ask, have you made it this far in any of your previous pregnancies? I've got my fingers crossed tight for your little bean.

AFM, I'm CD10 and just waiting for CBFM to tell me things are looking up. I finished my CD4-8 doses of Soy and am soooo hoping my body responds to it. Thus far I've just had a fair amount of creamy CM and nothing else of note. I'm not going to use OPKs since I am using CBFM and temping. Trying not to dwell or obsess but it still happens, at least a little. OH and I haven't DTD for a while due to him and then me being ill but I think we may get back on it tonight. We enjoy our nookie very much and I don't want it to become strictly about baby making cuz that tends to take the fun out of it for me and tends to leave me feeling a bit stressed if that is where my focus is.

I read somewhere once that some doctors did a study in an IVF clinic and found that patients who were made to laugh directly after their IVF procedure (i think they played a video of a comic performance in the after-treatment area) were more likely to have successful implantation than women who did not have a good laugh after treatment. There's definitely something to be said about keeping it fun and light. Since i read that, I usually try to have a giggle with OH after BD. Hey, it might help, and if not, at least we're having fun.

Hope it's been a good day for you all in TTCAL-land. Xoxox


----------



## joey300187

no hun this is the futherest ;) so fingers tightly crossed xxx


----------



## pip7890

AMU - you ain't no camel!!!! Love that pic!!!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... hope your all well... 

hope your preggo eggos are gettin beatin with ms and all the joys of pregnancy..:)

AFM-no clue what CD im on but happy with that as its less stressful.. ordered my opks off amazon, getting shipped out today.. so happy with all that.. yay for gettin on to anohter month..


----------



## allmuddledup

Lol. Thanks Pip. I also put a quote at the bottom that a wise woman said to me ("If you believe you can do something then you're halfway there") but I think it's too small to read as an avitar. Oh well, I know what it says and that's what matters. :thumbup:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey lilrojo! Good to see you here. Sometimes charting etc can be entirely over-rated, especially if it stresses you out so much that it keeps you from conceiving. I'm letting a CBFM and FF do the thinking for me this time so I don't get too caught up in worrying what my cycle is doing. I'm actually doing my best not to think about it except when actually taking my temp or POAS which takes up very little time. So far it's working pretty well for me, keeping stress levels low. Long may that continue!


----------



## Deethehippy

OMG! I just felt a sharp pain/twinge in my left side that i figure could be ovulation pain!
But i wasn't expecting it until around the 5th April! (i do get irregular cycles periodically)
What should i do girls!?? (luckily we BD'ed last night) Would tonight be too late if the egg is already released? (i can't do it now as kids around!)
Ahhhhhhhhhh ?Maybe it is just my irritable bowel lol
Should know in a few days though as my boobs get tender within 1-2 days of ovulating usually. :0)


----------



## poppy666

Dee just dtd tonight make sure your covered :winkwink:


----------



## allmuddledup

Dee, I agree with Poppy. If you did just Ov, tonight should be soon enough. :dust:


----------



## poppy666

allmuddledup your avatar makes me smile 'love it' :hugs::kiss:


----------



## allmuddledup

Lol. Thanks Poppy. It was inspired by Pip TBH. She was talking about straws that break camels backs which led onto camel teeth... and I decided I'm not a broken camel after all and had to prove it. Lol. Glad it made you smile. :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

I can't wait! 10AM tomorrow we have our 12 week scan. I started feeling the baby last Thursday night a little but nothing yesterday so of course I'm freaking out. BUT I have to keep reminding myself that I am still early and that baby is still LITTLE. I wish to God I had bought a doppler :S But I'll be okay. I get to see my LO tomorrow morning. I am just so excited!!!!


----------



## pip7890

Good luck for tomorrow. 

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks Pip! I just want to know that everything is okay. I'm just a worrier. I just wanna see that my baby is still bouncing around in there.


----------



## pip7890

We're all worriers! Just wish I was one of those people who lost weight when they worried - I'd be dead skinny!!!! :rofl:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Quick update. Ex had second op yesterday to remove dead muscle from calf. He's back in theatre tonight (hopefully) for the last time and then should be able to transfer back to own hospital in a few days. He can then restart chemotherapy after which he should bf allowed home - possibly early next week. DS still worried but dealing with it much better now he can see the end in sight. 

OH is paying flying visit to brother this weekend. Looks like he will be getting voice box removed next week but details sketchy at moment. Hopefully know more as to how far cancer has spread once he's seen him face to face. 

My smear came back borderline again. It's been about 4 years like that now so I've resigned myself to 6-monthly smears forever and forever! Just hope all the pregnancy hormone doesn't accelerate anything in there!

My digestive system is on strike as well at the moment! When I feel nauseous I eat, but eating makes me bunged up, which adds to the nausea etc etc! 

:dust:

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

Oh I know that one! I'm a cow right now and can't imagine how big I'm going to be at the end of this pregnancy. I have NEVER weighed this much pregnant or not. UGH. I was put on Lithium after I had my last child and that stuff made me gain about 50 pounds.


----------



## mami2karina

That's good Pip! My pap smears have always been abnormal since I had my daughter at 17. I had my first LEEP when she was 6 weeks old. The good thing is after my last LEEP I gave birth to my last child and it didn't return! I'm hoping for good news too!


----------



## xSamanthax

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Mami! 

Pip i really hope everything goes ok for your ex and your OH's Brother

Well i woke up to no MS this morning, it keeps coming and going :dohh: my boobs are still painfull though, but on a good note not as painfull as they were yesterday!


----------



## pip7890

Lucky you! Nausea g


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks Samantha. And you're lucky that you get to go without nausea for a bit! Even with the Zofran I feel sick all the time.


----------



## caleblake

evening ladies :hi:

Just wanted to let you know my scan went great today Im measuring 13+2 so 2 days ahead and now due 3rd October. The heartbeat was lovely and strong and Im so happy to be past the high risk stage of a mc. Thank you ladies for all the help you have been since december :hugs: you have all helped me through it knowing I wasnt on my own and I cant wait to see every one of you at this stage. Im still going to keep checking in on you all until everyone has their sticky :bfp:

My scan piccys are on my journal if anyone wants a nosey but thanks again for everything ladies xxx


----------



## mami2karina

Gash that's great! I have my NT scan tomorrow and I can't wait to see my LO again. I've got a week left on Prometrium and then I'm done with that stuff. Hopefully my nausea will subside some when I'm off of it.


----------



## caleblake

good luck tomorrow hunny, Im sure it will be fine xxx


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks. I'm sure it will be too. I'm so anxious! I wanna know the sex soooo bad. I want to start shopping and thinking of a name. We barely had a name by the time our son was born lol. My first, my ex-dh and I had her name the day we found out she was a girl. With my 2nd I changed his name the week before he was born lol.


----------



## allmuddledup

Good luck at your scan tomorrow mami!! I hope all is as perfect as it should be.

Pip, fx things continue to improve with DS's dad. I know it will be a relief for you all when he doesn't have so much to worry about. Also, fx your abnormal smear can hold off causing trouble till LO is safely here. I had a LEEP/LETZ procedure in 2003 due to abnormal cells but very luckily haven't had any signs of trouble since then. 

Great news Gash. Glad all is going well for you.

AFM, nothing to report. Just waiting for body to decide to ovulate. (twiddling thumbs, humming to myself).


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. when do you count as day one of your cycle... full flow or spotting.. last month I counted spotting too.. but this cycle has been crazy and I just dont know at all what cd im on.. had like 5 days of spotting then 2 of normal heavier flow.. next was a lighter flow which was one day.. and last was one more day of spotting.. 

any ideas would be greatly appreaciated as I have no clue when next af is due or how long this last cycle was..


----------



## xSamanthax

Morning ladies how are you all? I have a chest infection which feels yucky, going to the docs tomorrow to get some Anti Bs so hopefully it will go away quick! Had a bit of a coughing fit last night and got a really sharp pain in my left side that scared the **** out of me but i think it was just coz i was coughing so much i might of pulled something as it doesn't hurt now. 

These days seem to be going so slowly! i want 8wks+ to hurry up and get here!! I'm getting another clearblue digital tonight to do tomorrow just to check that it is going up :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hope you feel better soon Samantha, i have had chest infections quite a bit in the past as i have asthma and they are awful, i hope the doctor can sort it out quick! Sure baby is fine but it isn't nice being ill when pregnant. :hugs:

I'm never sure when to count CD1 as either Lilrojo, i have been told that unless it is an actual flow then not to count it. I have taken it that if it does not stain a liner/pad/panties (sorry TMI) but only when you wipe as being spotting.
If it does then i take it as a flow. Hope that helps? :flower:


----------



## xSamanthax

Yeah i have asthma too, it always make it worse! I got some simple linctus so at least my cough is sorted for now :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Thank you Dee... and not tmi.. i asked.. so thank you for replying.. since your the only one that has.. I miss it when this forum ppl were kind and answered you when you asked a question instead of just talking about themselves... isn't that why were all here for support and friendship?


----------



## pip7890

Lilrojo. I always counted the first time I saw any blood as my first day. It was only when I read fertility friend tutorial that I started counting the first day of flow as CD1. From reading other threads this spotting start to AF seems to be quite common post miscarriage. As I was a mirena/coil user for 14 years I have no recent experience of "normal periods" to speak of. 

Sam. Glad you're getting something for that chest. 

Dee. I see you're CD15. How are you feeling?

Mami. How did the scan go. Can't wait to hear more. 

Everyone else - lurkers included! Hope you're well and TTC/:sex:/TWW/:test: is not getting you down too much. Hope the sicky pregnant ladies don't suffer too much. It will be worth it!

:dust: and :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks pip.. I just feel so confused right now.. I also always count day 1 as any blood.. up until this month it was normal.. now this time I had red/brown spotting enough for a pad but not a flow for 5 days.. dont know if I should count that too..

How are you today?? Any more symptoms?


----------



## xSamanthax

lilrojo i'm really sorry hun i didn't see your post i was posting from my phone :blush: I always count full flow as CD1 thats what i've always been told to do though from when i first started a period when a teen :shrug: 

Hope everyone else is doing ok today :hgs:


----------



## lilrojo

Its okay Sam, just one of those days ya know... between af & ovulation..


----------



## Deethehippy

lilrojo said:


> Its okay Sam, just one of those days ya know... between af & ovulation..

AF sucks whether its full flow or spotting lol 
I guess if you do temping and/or OPKs then it isnt too relevant when CD1 is but if your cycle is very regular and you dont then it is relevant :/ 
That wasn't much help - sorry lol

Pip - i feel weird today to be honest, i have cramping big time! What on earth could that mean at CD15? I thought i had ovulation pains on the 28th and now this!? Maybe i have PCOS or some other thing? Am kinda stressed as to whats going on.

How are you feeling today? I hope famly matters are improving, how is your sons father doing?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Dee, I do use opks, but the only reason i was wondering is i could be on cd14 today or cd 9.. which really changes up when i would ovulate.. but opks due to come in the mail on monday hopefully sooner... then i willstart testing.. shouldnt be too late as have been oing around day 20

Do you use opks or anything??


----------



## Deethehippy

No i don't but i have irregular cycles and are beginning to think that maybe i should. I wanted to go 'natural' for a bit but with my age i am running out of time :/


----------



## mami2karina

Hi ladies! I've got a good news update! I think I *may* relax a little now! We had our 12 week scan this morning! NT was great! Measured 1.2 and we saw the nasal bone as well. Tech and doctor both said baby looks perfect!!! Heartbeat was 170bpm. Baby was jumping around. I can't wait, 28 more days until we find out the sex! I didn't get any "nub" shots in my profile pics but from what I saw on the screen I have a feeling I just might have my girl! I guess we'll find out in 4 weeks! Here's a couple of the pics she gave me, the 3rd one I have no idea myself what it is so I'm not posting it lol. I was so scared that I would go in there and they would give me bad news. But first thing I saw LO move and I felt relieved. I pray I can stop worrying now. And I've been feeling baby move again today so I am quite happy.
 



Attached Files:







bebe3.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4









bebe5.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilrojo

Yay, Mami congrats... so happy for you!!


----------



## poppy666

Awww lovely pics and fantastic news sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Thank you ladies. I was so sure I was going to go in there and she was going to say she was sorry but...but thank GOD in heaven we have a healthy baby with a strong heartbeat.


----------



## poppy666

I thought that last week when i went in for early scan, id even prepared myself for the worst n not seeing anything on the screen but i did and it made me :cry: with sheer relieve x


----------



## mami2karina

Oh Poppy! I'm glad I'm not the only one. I was reading one the STUPID threads on here about not being able to eat ice cream from McDonald's. Well I found out they DO sanitize the machines so I decided to get some as soon as I ate it I got violently ill. So I was sure I had listeriosis and killed my baby. I know, I'm an idiot. But I was just sure I had. Today was a good day to say the least!


----------



## poppy666

The things we think of :haha: im going to book a private scan for 9wks i cant wait till 12 wks think i'll go out my mind :dohh: awww well at least now you can try relax a bit better now you hit the 12wk milestone :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

And especially since I know I'll be feeling the baby more and more from now on. That helps too. Baby was very active! I have active babies for sure! But that causes me to worry a lot when they're being very quiet.


----------



## poppy666

I never felt my last LO move till i was 18wks so guess i be using the doppler from 10wks lol x Think everyone of us will worry now especially suffering MC's sadly the innocence of pregnancy has gone for us x


----------



## Suze

Lovely scan pictures mami and congratulations :happydance:
I had a scan today and my mouth went totally dry with fear when I lay down to be scanned...but everything was fine :happydance: My measurements were to the day too which is a great relief, as last time I was measuring almost 2 weeks behind at this stage


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh congratz Suze :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Congrats Suze!!!! I'm glad you had a great scan too! 

On a side note! I have to take a trip to St. Louis to take my DD to see her urologist in 2 weeks, I will be 14 weeks. I contacted a private ultrasound place and she said she would most definitely give it a try at determining the gender of our baby! If we decide to do it, it will be an early bday present for me! I want to do it, it's only $99. I am just so impatient. I have my ultrasound scheduled for 16 weeks to check my cervical length and they'll tell me then. IDK. Decisions decisions decisions...


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh mami! so happy fo ryou!! yay!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

Mami i am so happy for you hun!! :happydance: oh and i had some McDonalds IceCream yesterday too it was nice! :haha: maybe your baby doesn't like ice cream?? :hugs:

Suze congrats on your scan too, so glad everything went ok :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Yeah I'm guessing baby doesn't like ice cream. They do sanitize their machines and it's pasteruized so it's fine to eat. I asked my doctor. They only worry about lunch meats, hot dogs, etc. for listeriosis here. But no more ice cream for me cuz it made me violently ill. Not fun. I've been eating a lot of fruit and veggies because I'm having a really hard time eating meat.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies... :flower:
I have a Q for you... 
Right I got a almost pos opk today 9ish then tested again 2 and it was lighter soo Wot im wanting to know is now its turned neg do I still have a chance of conciving now it neg or does it mean after the pos I have 12-24hrs before il ovulate?? I deffo gonna BD tonight but Is that true pos one min then the next neg?? I still have ewcm n lil watery cm, cramping... Thanksss :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Once positive its 12-36 hours later you ovulate mine was 48hrs later so deffo get some bedding in :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Poppy, how are you.. been quiet lately.. as trying to relax and let what will happen happen.. getting back to bding so yay.. Hope your well!!


----------



## laura_2010

Well Iv BDed :winkwink: And also BDed Weds... tryed not ova do it sooo the spermy were fresh lol...
Once you getta temp raise does that mean you have ovulate n the egg is gone?
I used concieve plus this cycle... :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Im better thank you, been a bit awol on here over the week cos all the family had a sickness bug so not been too well, then Korben got it arghhhh hate bugs.

Get a few drinks down you and relax over your fertile time sweetie, i swear thats how Korben was concieved, we tried for a long time and one night we went out and got totally wrecked tbh dont know how we managed DTD :haha: but it worked :thumbup:


----------



## mami2karina

Hey ladies! How are you all feeling today? I'm getting some bad stretching pains tonight :( But it's all worth it in the end. Here's my belly pic from this morning! This was about as big as I got with my last baby, he dropped at 29 weeks and was born at 35. This is what I looked like at 5 months with my others lol. I'm gonna be HUGE this time!. I guess I'll go out with a bang lol.
 



Attached Files:







12weekbelly.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilrojo

Poppy.. ugh I also hate being sick and when the LO gets sick thats the worst.. hope your all doing better... we also were sick not that long ago.. and thats funny that you say that.. cuz Im sitting here right now drinking a nice alcoholic beverage.. lol.. should ovulate sometime this next week.. thinkin wed.. so having fun..

Mami-nice belly.. baby is growing nicely in there!


----------



## Deethehippy

Mami - thats a fab bump! :0) I think the more kids you have the more relaxed your muscles etc get so its more obvious,but it does not matter, it is kinda awesome to look very pregnant :)


----------



## mami2karina

I just can't imagine how big I'm gonna be at the end!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

I have a huge craving for sushi! I don't even know why as i don't really like it that much :haha: I've been having the (no raw fish) sushi and can't seem to get enough :wacko: Been to town today and bought Ellie some new school shoes and a new coat. I'm going to go to town on Tuesday and see if there is anything i like for me then.


----------



## poppy666

Ive no cravings but last night i was a piggy :haha: i ate nearly a whole coffee cake to myself over the duration of the evening :blush: kept going into kitchen and cutting another slice, but did i feel sick when i went to bed lol


----------



## mami2karina

Good morning ladies! I have days when I'm hardly able to eat anything and it seems like the next day all I do is EAT EAT EAT! I'm 12+3 and I've only gained 1 pound. My eating habits and what I'm able to eat reminds me of my 2nd pregnancy, my 1st son, but everything else about it is like my 1st pregnancy with my daughter.


----------



## 9babiesgone

bye sweet ladies!!! bnb is just making me sad today. bleeding badly probably miscarrying.


----------



## lilrojo

9babiesgone said:


> bye sweet ladies!!! bnb is just making me sad today. bleeding badly probably miscarrying.

:hugs: will pray for you hun..:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

9babiesgone said:


> bye sweet ladies!!! bnb is just making me sad today. bleeding badly probably miscarrying.

:hugs: I'm so sorry hun.


----------



## mami2karina

First off I one daughter who is 7, I had her when I was 17 and while she had everything she needed I was young and I didn't get to do all the frilly stuff when she was a baby. After her I had 2 boys. My DH and I purchased a very nice stroller/baby carrier travel system for our 2 year old and it's still in perfect condition so I will be using it with this baby. But I have decided if I have a girl I want to purchase a car seat cover to "girlie" it up. When my daughter was born they didn't have the pink travel systems like they do now. I had found one that I really liked, it's a slip cover version but I decided to go on to eBay tonight and take a peek and boy am I glad I did! I found an entire replacement cover set with the strap covers and head support included for half the price! On the other site I had also found a matching bedding set but they wanted $800US for 3 pieces! Crazy. Well I looked at other items this seller has and they have a 5-piece bedding set for less than 1/3 of the price! I am so happy. I find out the 28th what the sex of our baby is and I've decided I one way or another I want to make this happen for my baby girl. This will be my last baby and I want to make it "special". I have a beautiful dark cherry crib and this would look amazing on it! What do you ladies think? Do you have any ideas of what you would like for your babies yet?
 



Attached Files:







carseatcover2.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 1









cribset.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xSamanthax

9babiesgone said:


> bye sweet ladies!!! bnb is just making me sad today. bleeding badly probably miscarrying.

Aww hun!! i really really hope everything turns out ok, you don't deserve another MC :cry: When you feel up to coming back on to B&B please update us, Sending all my prayers to you :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

mami2karina said:


> First off I one daughter who is 7, I had her when I was 17 and while she had everything she needed I was young and I didn't get to do all the frilly stuff when she was a baby. After her I had 2 boys. My DH and I purchased a very nice stroller/baby carrier travel system for our 2 year old and it's still in perfect condition so I will be using it with this baby. But I have decided if I have a girl I want to purchase a car seat cover to "girlie" it up. When my daughter was born they didn't have the pink travel systems like they do now. I had found one that I really liked, it's a slip cover version but I decided to go on to eBay tonight and take a peek and boy am I glad I did! I found an entire replacement cover set with the strap covers and head support included for half the price! On the other site I had also found a matching bedding set but they wanted $800US for 3 pieces! Crazy. Well I looked at other items this seller has and they have a 5-piece bedding set for less than 1/3 of the price! I am so happy. I find out the 28th what the sex of our baby is and I've decided I one way or another I want to make this happen for my baby girl. This will be my last baby and I want to make it "special". I have a beautiful dark cherry crib and this would look amazing on it! What do you ladies think? Do you have any ideas of what you would like for your babies yet?

I think thats a great idea, as long as your really like it! I already know i want a M&P Luna pram so i can get covers for it and get it customised depending on what sex we are having :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

9babiesgone said:


> bye sweet ladies!!! bnb is just making me sad today. bleeding badly probably miscarrying.

Thinking of you and sending you lots of positive thoughts. We're here when you want us. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Hiya Pip, 

How are you doing hun?? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

9babiesgone said:


> bye sweet ladies!!! bnb is just making me sad today. bleeding badly probably miscarrying.

Oh sweetheart thinking and praying for you :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

xSamanthax said:


> Hiya Pip,
> 
> How are you doing hun?? :hugs:

Terrible. There's just no let up with this nausea. I'm struggling to concentrate. I just want to be asleep because I'm not aware of it then. Only thing that helps is eating but I don't want to keep doing that or I'll be huge. Also really constipated and windy. Pharmacist wouldn't give me anything unless I'd seen midwife. First appointment is end of next week. I feel past myself. 

Hope you're feeling a little better now. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Pip sorry to hear your suffering :hugs: i find i feel sicky if i dont eat and sicky if i do so cant win, but its managable x


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Poppy. I'm hoping it will soon pass. I had constant nausea until 20 weeks with DS but I can't remember it being this strong. My colleagues must think I've lost the plot. I keep dashing off to the loo, I've cancelled all my morning meetings and I seem to be constantly eating. 

I've come out for an early lunch and am sat in the park eating roast potatoes. It's freezing here but at least I don't feel sick. 

Pip x


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all....:happydance:
Well I got me pos opk Fri 1st... since ovu... Iv had watery cm and its creamy at time's too... Diffrent to last month normaly id dry up... IS this goood sign... cm this early? did any of you pregger's ladies get this?? :flower: x


----------



## pip7890

Hi Laura

I've had lots of watery cm. Some days it's so bad I think my bladder's leaking!

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

fx'd laura :dust::dust::dust: i had one day of dry day after ov then creamy :thumbup:

I hope your not suffering Pip till 20wks sweetie, its so much harder and all when your older, i noticed the difference with my other 3 boys in my 20's oppose to carrying korben at 40 :wacko:


----------



## caleblake

hey pip just wanted to say I was 22 weeks with Caleb and still getting sickness this time its stopped at 11 weeks :thumbup:

Fingers crossed it passes quickly for you as its horrible but on the other hand ms is a great sign things are going well 

Hope all you other ladies are well, Im officially in 2nd trimester as of today xxx


----------



## poppy666

Gash i thought 12wks was 2nd Tri? :wacko: congratz either way sweetie xx


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. 

I suspect a lot is to do with my age. It helps to know you felt a difference too. I might still feel 25 in my mind, but body is definitely feeling 40!

Congratulations Gash. I'm so pleased all is going well for you. Just take it easy. 

Pip x


----------



## caleblake

no hunny 1st trimester is up to the end of 13 weeks, second trimester is 14weeks, it tells you on the front of each trimester thread xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh right was only confused cos someone's ticker said 2nd Tri and she was 12wks yesterday xx


----------



## caleblake

yeah Im not sure why some people think its 12 weeks 

it goes in blocks of 13 weeks so eg

1st trimester 1-13
2nd tri 14- 27
3rd tri- 28-40 or something like that xxx


----------



## poppy666

The ticker you have its the other one that goes with it that said 2nd Tri... but who cares lol your there now :haha:


----------



## Suze

I think it is weird how there are differences in when 2nd tri starts, I know bnb says 14 weeks, I like to say 13 :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Suze how are you? x


----------



## Suze

Ok-ish Poppy. I've had no more spotting since Saturday night and have a scan booked for Wednesday - didn't want one but felt I should go....just too frightened! I've also got protein and glucose in my urine so possible uti and have to have fasting glucose bloods done in the morning :dohh:


----------



## pip7890

:hug: Suze

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

My MS comes and goes, today it's really bad and lasting all day so far. I'm constipated and bloated too, i've started the lactulose liquid again so hoping it kicks in soon!! Now i'm just counting down the days to my booking appointment, mine is on the 14th of April


----------



## poppy666

Suze said:


> Ok-ish Poppy. I've had no more spotting since Saturday night and have a scan booked for Wednesday - didn't want one but felt I should go....just too frightened! I've also got protein and glucose in my urine so possible uti and have to have fasting glucose bloods done in the morning :dohh:

Im praying for you n :baby: sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

xSamanthax said:


> My MS comes and goes, today it's really bad and lasting all day so far. I'm constipated and bloated too, i've started the lactulose liquid again so hoping it kicks in soon!! Now i'm just counting down the days to my booking appointment, mine is on the 14th of April

Sam, did you get that on prescription? The pharmacist wouldn't give me it without my midwife's permission. I think it would make a world of difference to how I'm feeling as I don't think being bunged up helps the nausea.

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

pip7890 said:


> xSamanthax said:
> 
> 
> My MS comes and goes, today it's really bad and lasting all day so far. I'm constipated and bloated too, i've started the lactulose liquid again so hoping it kicks in soon!! Now i'm just counting down the days to my booking appointment, mine is on the 14th of April
> 
> Sam, did you get that on prescription? The pharmacist wouldn't give me it without my midwife's permission. I think it would make a world of difference to how I'm feeling as I don't think being bunged up helps the nausea.
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

Nope i went into my local Boots and asked if there was anything that was safe to take while pregnant for constipation and that is what i was given :shrug: it's taste vile! but it helps get rid of trapped wind too :blush:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies, hope your all doing well.. 

Poppy,pip, and Puppy-hope your all doing well.. havent been on much lately.. as trying to take a bit of a break.. and relax.. it seems to be working.. as finally since my mc I feel like Im finally back to me.. 

Almost o day again yay.. no pos opk yet but hopefully soon.. libido is up and having some EWCM.. so should be any day.. Im thinking wed or thurs.. some any dust you all have send my way please... :)


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie get plenty of bedding in :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

"...back to me..." - that's a great place to be!

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## BabyBoyle

wondered where this thread went?! lol!

Hi girls!!!

Not sure if i have regular cycles but AF came 26/3 for 3 days, according to babycenter ovulation calculator i should be ovulating this wednesday - monday at my most fertile if my cycle is regular, which im so unsure of!

I have a question though, lots of EWCM today, which is EXCIIIIIIIIITINGGGGGGGG as i remember that it meant it was a good thing!! DTD this morning and just noticing this has got me in a kerfuffle!!!!

HAPPY DANCE! but also confused lol xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck catching your eggie Lilrojo! I am waiting to ovulate any day too so we are at the same stage. :dust: to us! :0)


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm in the same boat with all you ladies about to Ov. I'm using CBFM for first time this month and am on my third "High" day so expect it to say Peak (equivalent to pos OPK) any day now. I'm excited to have the advance warning and soooo hoping we will catch a healthy egg this month. :dust: to all still TTC and Happy Healthy Pregnancy Vibes to everyone who's caught theirs. Xoxoxo


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck to you ladies who are getting ready to O! Lots of :dust: to you all! I can't believe I'll be 13 weeks on Thursday. This has gone by so fast. I'm getting scared because my husband has his first immigration court Thursday. I don't know what I'd do if he wasn't here when I have our baby. And there is no way I can deliver in Mexico with the problems I've had in the past.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks for the dust ladies.... and good luck Dee & allmuddledup!! Dust right back to you.. nice to have some TWWers to wait it out with.. lol.. when do you ladies usually test.. me 10dpo..


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks Lilrojo. I feel like I can use all the :dust: I can get. Took me 7 months to conceive last time!!! I usually start testing before 10dpo though I've never gotten a BFP before 11/12dpo so I don't know why I bother. :haha: I was thinking about maybe skipping the ICs this time and just using SuperDrug HPTs daily from 9dpo onwards. I dunno... I always end up changing my mind as I get so antsy during the TWW and end up using more tests than I intended. :dohh: 

How about the rest of you? What type of HPTs do you use? Do you test every day once you start? I'm such a POAS fool during TWW. :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. I test everday from 10 on.. last month I started at 9 though.. ugh.. and used ics and FRERs.. got a bit spendy.. lol.. no tests in the house right now will get some after o day.. a pack of FRERs and Clearblue digis... thats it, all im buying.. so waiting till 10dpo..


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Lilrojo :flower:
I am determined to test after AF is late this cycle as last one i tested loads and all BFN's obviously but i just kept going like a mad woman! I am 'due' 19th April ish i think (irregular cycles) 
Good luck allmuddledup too :flower:


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks Dee. That sounds like a very sensible approach with the HPTs. I would wait but POAS has become sort of a hobby for me so I just indulge myself during TWW. Last cycle was the first time I used anything but ICs. It is an expensive hobby... :blush:

Dee, do you take your BBT? That would help you pin point when you Ov and you could better predict when to expect AF from there. I also have long and irregular (and often annovulatory) cycles due to PCOS but can always tell when to expect AF once I track Ov. I find it gives me a little peace of mind knowing what to expect a couple of weeks out of each cycle instead of flying completely blind.

:dust: to us all! Xoxox


----------



## allmuddledup

BabyBoyle said:


> wondered where this thread went?! lol!
> 
> Hi girls!!!
> 
> Not sure if i have regular cycles but AF came 26/3 for 3 days, according to babycenter ovulation calculator i should be ovulating this wednesday - monday at my most fertile if my cycle is regular, which im so unsure of!
> 
> I have a question though, lots of EWCM today, which is EXCIIIIIIIIITINGGGGGGGG as i remember that it meant it was a good thing!! DTD this morning and just noticing this has got me in a kerfuffle!!!!
> 
> HAPPY DANCE! but also confused lol xx

Hi BabyBoyle! :wave: I'm sorry, I meant to reply when I first saw your post and got distracted. :blush: I hope you got lots of BD done while EWCM was around. Do you think you have ovulated yet? The first few cycles after miscarriage can be quite irregular so I wouldn't necessarily trust Ov predictions based on dates alone. Are you doing any sort of fertility tracking at the mo (e.g. BBT, OPKs, charting, etc)? A lot of us ladies are no stranger to such ritualistic practices. :haha: Could give you some tips if you are thinking of starting. 

I hope all is going well with you. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Got my pos opk last night.. yay.. lots of bding going on in this house.. lol.. good luck to the both of you ladies..


----------



## poppy666

Looks like a lot of bedding going on on this thread atm :haha: good luck everyone go catch that eggy :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

Good luck ladies :dust:

Hi Poppy. How are you? Quick question, do you still get occasional light cramps or have they eased off? I can't remember when mine settled last time. Btw is it me or do you think our "baby pic" in the ticker looks like a baby elephant's trunk? 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

lol i thought it looked like an elephant trunk too :haha: Think MS has kicked in for me this week, always nauseated early afternoon right up to bedtime,but its managable.

Not as much cramping now more occassional stretching x


----------



## pip7890

I think I've got my nausea more under control. I'm wearing anti-sickness bands, drinking lots of water, eating every couple of hours, nibbling dry biscuits in between times, going to bed early and taking 5ml lactulose every night. I still feel nauseous from the moment I wake up to the moment I fall asleep but there are less overwhelming waves of it now. 

Boobies are slightly fuller, peeing every hour and slight backache but other than that I feel fine (well I feel every one of my 40 years!!). It's definitely harder work at 40 than it was at 25. 

Hope it's quiet on here because you're all :sex:

Hi Puppycat if you're lurking. Thinking about you. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Will agree its a lot harder when your older n sadly gets worse in 3rd Tri, i really struggled with korben and was so glad he arrived 2wks early. I cant eat cos if i do i feel worse now, tried some tea and only managed a bit of mash potatoe and had to throw it before i threw up :cry:


----------



## pip7890

James was 2 weeks early and I'm hoping if I make it to third tri that this one comes early too. 

I'm not good if I don't eat. It's not that I'm diabetic but if my blood sugar goes too low then I get sicky, shaky, irritable and can't concentrate. The morning sickness/nausea is definitely making that much worse. I normally love chocolate and sweet things but I'm really fancy savoury stuff, particularly anything with cheese or beans!!!

I've decided to go with the flow eating wise until the nausea passes. Then I'll go back to eating ultra healthy. I really don't want to pile the weight on but at the moment eating is the only thing that really helps even out the nausea. 

When is your next scan? I'm seeing the midwife next week but don't expect a scan until around 12 weeks. I won't be getting any screening tests done. Whatever will be will be. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Hey Pip

Caught me! Lol

Thanks for thinking of me - just not feeling it with all the pregnancy talk, still checking in though xx


----------



## pip7890

Hi Puppycat

How are you getting on with your meds? Have you been in the paper lately? I've missed you being around. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Im up at hospital next Thurseday and having another scan so by last scan date i'll be 9+1.. im going to try dry biscuits during the day, but everytime i eat something i feel worse.

Evening puppycat :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

I have hung up my campaign shoes for the moment, trying to concentrate on my candle business and it was taking up so much thinking time. I feel a lot better now that I've stopped it.

Seeing my usual Dr tomorrow hopefully (have to ring on the day and she's back from leave tomorrow) so I'll talk to her about the tablets. I don't think I've got the combination right just yet, think the Amitriptyline are making me too drowsy and bleurgh.

Work have offered my severance which I've accepted, they sent me a letter saying they aim to complete in July but I'm not prepared to wait that long - got a solicitor appt next Wednesday to write to them and tell them they need to sort it sooner, it'll be over a year by then!


----------



## pip7890

Good luck for tomorrow Puppycat. Hope you get your medication sorted soon. 

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Glad to hear there's sickness and :sex: going on in here! 
Some of you saw in my journal but after my scary spotting last weekend my baby is OK :yipee: I have to say I was really shocked and pretty much had my bag packed for the erpc :dohh:

My sickness has calmed a little, it was starting at 11am but now doesn't start until later afternoon. My boobs are still sore and I have had a lot of stretching similar to what I had about week 6


----------



## poppy666

Suze im counting the weeks down till 12wks cos im still nauseated now :cry: think id prefer to throw up and get it over with than feel nausea all day n night.

Feeling sorry for myself and know i should be greatful, but harder having a 1yr old wanting your attention whilst your dying on the sofa x


----------



## Suze

You shouldn't feel bad for feeling sorry for yourself Poppy....my OH is always answering with "good sign" if I state a pregnancy ailment and although I know he's right it does make you feel miserable. I have always suffered nausea but never actually thrown up and kind of agree that it would be easier to get it up, like a release!


----------



## poppy666

I felt same with 2 of my other boys and never actually threw up... i know they say its a good sign but im not naive enough to know its just a Myth ive read the stories in the loss section of ladies having every symptom going and still MC'd.

Im just praying it subsides in 4wks cos its horrible and im struggling to eat, may take Pips advice and try the sickness band and dried biscuits or ginger.


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies. Just wanted to say hang in there. It will get easier eventually. :hugs:

AFM, it doesn't look like Ov is right around the corner after all. My body is putzing around not Oving, as usual. I'm trying not to let it bother me, but who am I kidding. It's driving me crazy. 

I'm giving up on today. Hoping for a better day tomorrow. :dust: to everyone who needs it. Xox


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks for the dust allmuddledup.. and plenty back at you.. 

Poppy-how are you doing.. hun.. i know about the morning sickness, I had it until I was about 11weeks, then ended up having a miscarriage.. so I know I will still be worried no matter how many syptoms I have.. ugh PAL will stink.. try to stay Positive, all be over soon..

Pip-How are you feeling??

How are the rest of you lovelies...

AFM-Got another positive opk this afternoon and been cramping a bit tonight so pretty sure today is o day.. got first positive last night, dtd sun, tues, wed, and will do so again tonight.. pretty sure Im well covered.. lol.. maybe tom night too.. just to be safe.. lol..


----------



## pip7890

Go for it lilrojo!!! 

:hugs: AMU

Sick bags for those who need them!!!

Pip x


----------



## caleblake

pops honestly I had it so bad too this time but Ive not been sick for weeks now, hope it passes soon for you.

Im just popping in to see how you ladies are? Hope alls going well xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ive got the sick bag Pip :haha: no seriously im as sick as a dog this morning n need to go shopping.. buying a sick band today cant cope x

Hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

It's absolutely ridiculous. I feel so bad I just want to lie on the floor and die. Thank goodness my boss is understanding. I'm 3 days behind with my work this week because I feel so rough. 

Going to take a walk out for fresh air. 

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

:hug: to Poppy & Pip. I hope it eases up soon. Xoxox


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Ladies
I am finally in the 2WW i think, i have done what i can do for this cycle so just have to wait and see, not feeling very positive about when i O'ed compared to when we BD'ed but hopefully some swimmies got in there!! 
I have 2 weeks off work for the easter holidays (i get holidays off as i work in a school) so i can just chill back and relax or stress about every small 'symptom', one or the other! lol

I see Lilrojo that we are at similar stages - FX to you and everyone :flower:

I'm sorry you are feeling so sickly Pip, that isn't nice at all, i hope it eases off soon for you :flower:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hiya ladies! :wave:

Good luck Dee and lilrojo. :dust: Personally, I find the TWW the hardest part of TTC. I don't even find waiting for Ov (which for me tends to be 3+ weeks after AF) as stressful as the TWW, though it's a close second. I think I just try harder to keep myself calm when waiting for Ov as I know that stress can delay it, whereas with the TWW, there is absolutely nothing you can do but wait. :wacko:

Puppycat, hang in there hun. :hugs:

I hope all you preggo ladies are doing well and that sickness, constipation and fatigue aren't getting the better of you. Fingers crossed that all those little beanies are doing just what they need to be doing and that they will be waving up at you when 12 week scan time comes. :flower:

AFM, I'm still waiting for Ov. The CBFM still says High, but it's said that for a week now, and my body seems no closer to Ov than it was a week ago. Last cycle I Ov'd on CD21/22 but had a few days warning as I usually get a very tender pelvic region in the lead-up to Ov, but this time nada. I am starting to get nervous because the last time I conceived and lost, I Ov'd on CD30 (the longest follicular phase I've ever had), and I can't help but feel that the problems Gerri had were related to the egg being so late to pop. That fear makes me feel inclined to pass on TTC any cycle that I have such a late Ov again. I could not live through that experience again. I would rather wait it out whilst TTC than to relive that which is my worst nightmare. :cry: the damnedest part of it all is that we have so little control over what actually happens in the end. :wacko:

I'm sorry about the gloomy attitude there. I think it's really starting to get to me that I am still waiting for Ov. Just when I started hoping that maybe my body was establishing a pattern (Ov on CD21/22) it goes and changes the game again. Lord knows what it's going to do this cycle. It's out of my hands though. I tried Soy CD4-8 thinking it couldn't possibly make my cycle any longer than it usually is. I don't know if it's the Soy that has caused this delay or if it would have happened anyway... I don't think I will be trying it again anyway as it hasn't made any improvements that I can see. Oh well. It just doesn't work for some. I am wondering though if my Gyne might try me on Clomid. I have an appointment with him on 11 May. I think I will ask him about Metformin (to address the insulin restistance in PCOS) and Clomid, but I'm sure he will want to do further tests before he puts me on any drugs. He was planning a laparoscopy to make sure I don't have any adhesions from the ectopic pregnancy when I fell pregnant with Gerri. I'm not sure if he will still do one, I just hope there is something he can do to help me if I haven't conceived before I next see him (at the rate I'm going, I will be happy just to have Ov'd by 11 May, much less conceived). 

Ok, I'm gonna go. I'm just rambling now. :dust: to everyone who needs it and :hug: to everyone as well. Xox


----------



## Deethehippy

Hey muddled
I'm sorry that you have not O'ed. Are you sure that you haven't?? I am no expert by far (i still don't know 100% if i have) but what about natural signs like your CM? breast tenderness? I rely on these things as i do not do OPKS.
Also some women feel extra sexy around ovulation. Anyway i expect you know all this but just a thought. I hope you O soon so that us few can be in the hellish TWW at around the same time :flower:
Try not to stress (how do we do that by the way!?) Things happen for a reason i have always said, maybe your body is trying to conceive a new year baby :0)
Hugs and sorry you are a bit down.
Dee :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks Dee. :hugs: 

Yeah, I'm sure I haven't Ov'd. I haven't had an LH surge or BBT shift or the usual tenderness in my abdomen that occurs when I Ov or any other changes in signs (watery/creamy CM comes and goes but hasn't turned into post-Ov consistency) so I am quite certain it hasn't happened yet. Sadly, I am no stranger to incredibly long irregular cycles, I had just hoped this wouldn't be one of them. Maybe you're right. Maybe my body is just gearing up for a New Years baby. That's a nice positive way to look at it. :thumbup:

I look forward to joining you in the TWW if I don't pack it in for this cycle. Like I said, I'm not sure I trust a severely late egg to be a healthy egg so I might have to pass on TTC this cycle. I'm sure I'll keep changing my mind until Ov comes though so I'll keep you posted when it actually happens.

:hug:


----------



## lilrojo

Yes, Dee looks like were at the exact same point.. fxed for the both of us.. when do you usually test.. after af is due... I usually test at 10dpo.. so the 17th for me..

Sorry allmuddledup.. hope you o soon.. and you can get back into the TWW..

I also dislike the TWW, all you do is wait..


----------



## allmuddledup

I just did a google search for egg quality and late ovulation and ran across a website for women with PCOS talking about just that issue. I haven't found any scientific evidence to say one way or the other what to expect but from all the anecdotal tales of other women with PCOS and their experience with late egg quality, I'm starting to think that my chances are no better or worse either way. I think it may simply be the PCOS that's affected my pregnancies, not when I actually Ov'd... I had an early miscarriage on a CD20 egg and Gerri had a chromosomal trisomy from a CD30 egg. I don't know what to think but after reading what I have, I am starting to think it can go wrong no matter when I ovulate so if I want to keep TTC I just have to be prepared to face whatever happens and just hope for the best.


----------



## Deethehippy

Muddled - it is not a bad egg if it is later! I just O'ed at about CD20 or CD23 if i go by the first AF spots, please don't give up and do not leave this thread!
Please stay, we all need to stick together. My cycles are always long (35/36 days) but i have had 4 pregnancies (2 children, 2 angels) so long cycles are not bad! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

I ovulated on cd21 and ended up having a beautiful daughter.. so the day doesnt matter to me either.. just ovulated on cd21 again.. so not big deal to me.. fertilization happens right after so I dont care when I ovulate I gues...

Keep at it.. you cant prevent anything from happening.. :)


----------



## allmuddledup

Don't worry ladies, I'm not going anywhere. Just mulling over how I want to approach TTC at the moment. It's such a scary business when the chances of it going wrong again for me are quite high, owing to PCOS (miscarriage rate for women with PCOS is about 50%). I'm not giving up but trying to get my head around the possibility that I might have to someday as I think there is a limit to how much loss I can deal with. I think I could cope with another miscarriage if it happened as that is entirely out of my control but to be in a position to have to make a decision again, that would destroy me. 

So, as Ov day gets pushed further and further out and my past experience with pregnancy from a super late egg being so traumatic, I'm left wondering what to do this cycle when I finally do Ov. As it stands, I would say I am a _minimum_ of 3 days away as I usually start feeling Ov's approach in my pelvic region a few days before eggy pops and I haven't felt any hint of it yet. Maybe if I start whistling and looking skyward it will sneak up on me!

Enough of my rambling. Fingers crossed for everyone who is back in the running. :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

I have my fingers crossed Muddled for you :flower:
I am ashamed to say that i do not know your TTC history, i am a rubbish people person and often forget things i may have read some time ago :(
Did you have many MC's? or was it something else? Sorry if i missed something when i went on about late eggs being ok :/ :wacko:


----------



## allmuddledup

No worries Dee. I'll give you a quick run down (my siggy might help if you ever struggle to remember). I have a six year old son (Xander) from previous partner. I have had 3 pregnancy losses with my OH (Alex): Eppie was conceived whilst I had a MIRENA IUD in place and was ectopic. I call this angel Eppie because I always loved the name since reading it in Silas Marner and sounds kinda like it's short for ectopic. Splodge was conceived 5 months later after TTC for 3 cycles. I affectionately call this angel Splodge because baby never got past gestational sac stage and I only ever saw a tiny Splodge on screen when I went for scans. It was while I was pregnant with Splodge that they discovered I have polycystic ovaries and started investigations for PCOS after I miscarried. Gerri was conceived 7 months after Splodge (5 cycles later) and we learned that she had a serious chromosomal abnormality when I was 13 weeks pregnant. Her story is under ethical prenatal losses (it's against BnB rules to discuss outside of that forum). My OH named Gerri when I was in labour with her. He chose the name Gerri because it could be a boy or girl's name and he thought it sounded right. We learned Gerri was definitely a girl (I felt she was when I was pregnant and when I held her in hospital) the day before her funeral on 1st February. 

I hope that clears things up. I'm sorry if anyone is offended at all by my story. My heart is still breaking over what's happened and I truly deeply hope no one reading this ever has to go through what I've been through. Xox


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you for sharing Muddled, i hope typing it all did not make you too upset, how very difficult for you, i am so sorry for your losses.
I love how you named your angels, i have not done that but it is a lovely special idea :flower:

I had a MC years ago when i was still living at home, because i was young and my parents were not overjoyed i considered abortion, but then decided against it and went on to MC, i always wondered if somehow i was being punished for ever considering such a thing, but it was very hard for me at the time to imagine a baby whilst at home etc. Me and that partner went on to have 2 beautiful children though who are my world.
I am now recently (5 years) with a new partner who i want to be my partner forever and we just want one last child together, sadly we had the MC over last christmas :( 
Just thought i would tell you about me too :flower::hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Thank you for sharing Dee. We certainly have some similarities... Both have child/ren from previous relationships who are our world; I certainly wonder if I am being punished for my decision about Gerri; we have both lost babies at Christmas that we wanted very much with our partners; we are quite close in age (I'll be 35 in May); and we both have very long cycles. 

You know, I didn't name my first 2 Angels til after I had Gerri. I spent some time thinking about it and decided that Eppie and Splodge just felt right. I prefer having a name for them as I can talk about them by name (even if they are odd names) instead of saying "the ectopic pregnancy" or "my miscarriage". Makes them sound more real, which they very much are to me.

Don't worry about me. it helps to write about what we've been through. It's easier than talking about it I reckon. It helps to have friends as well who understand and we can cheer each other on as we strive towards the same goal. :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all you all okies???
Has emily been on lately??:shrug:
I have a Q iv been random opking since ovulation they have all been very fiant but tonights alot darker not a pos but darker AF due weds... is this good or dnt really count?? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

It can go both ways i think cos i remember using an OPK which went darker then next day af arrived :shrug:

Not heard from Emz for ages hope she ok x


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Laura, yeah, like poppy said, it can go either way with OPKs. I've gotten lines on them right before AF but they also detect HCG as it is almost identical to LH, so could be either. I've read somewhere before that it's very normal to get a little LH right before AF. I guess what I'm saying is it doesn't necessarily mean anything to get a line on OPK right before AF. Have you got any HPTs??


----------



## laura_2010

Nopey not yet but tempted to get one 2mro maybe... AF due weds... so just might have to , to put me mind at rest! lol... Yeh be nice to talk to emz again :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

I agree. Emma is such a beautifully lively soul. Her posts always make me smile. I hope she is ok!


----------



## 1babylost

Hi all, I just found out I am pregnant last week! EDD is 12/12/11! I am soooo scared. I had a MMC in Dec 2010 and am SO SCARED right now... I thought I would be happy when I got pregnant again, but I am sooo nervous more than excited... 

Best of luck to all of you. I am praying this one sticks.....


----------



## poppy666

1babylost said:


> Hi all, I just found out I am pregnant last week! EDD is 12/12/11! I am soooo scared. I had a MMC in Dec 2010 and am SO SCARED right now... I thought I would be happy when I got pregnant again, but I am sooo nervous more than excited...
> 
> Best of luck to all of you. I am praying this one sticks.....

Can totally understand your fear sweetie, i had a MMC to in December and was petrified when i went for my 6wk scan was so scared of seeing nothing, but i saw beanie n hb and just cried... congratulations and loads of sticky dust :hugs::hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Congratulations 1BL. Fingers crossed for you this is a sticky one. Lots and lots of :dust: to you. You're in a good place for support as I think almost everyone in here lost a LO at the end of 2010 and some early 2011. Lots of hugs to you. I know how worrying pregnancy after a loss is. :hugs:


----------



## 1babylost

Thanks ladies. Congrats Poppy! Hope we have a happy and healthy 9 mos!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations 1babylost. It is absolutely normal to be scared. After my first miscarriage I really struggled to enjoy my second pregnancy. I didn't relax until he was born (and he's 14 years old now). I was determined to enjoy my third pregnancy and had just started to relax as I hit 10w so was absolutely blown sideways to miscarry after contracting swine flu. I'm 7w into my fourth pregnancy and every day is a battle. I just set myself little goals i hope to achieve. I've decided not to go for an early scan because I've done that in the past, seen baby's heartbeat, allowed myself to relax and then lost the baby. 

My advice would be to try and enjoy what you have today and hold out a little hope about tomorrow. There's more chance you'll have your baby to hold in 8 months than not. 

Congratulations again. 

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

:hug: to you all. This baby making business is so tough!!


----------



## xSamanthax

1babylost said:


> Hi all, I just found out I am pregnant last week! EDD is 12/12/11! I am soooo scared. I had a MMC in Dec 2010 and am SO SCARED right now... I thought I would be happy when I got pregnant again, but I am sooo nervous more than excited...
> 
> Best of luck to all of you. I am praying this one sticks.....

Congratulations hun, i lost my Angel at 9wks in Jan and am so scared about this one especially as don't really have that long to go now to 8/9wks. But i'm trying not to panic too much, which is easier said than done. Hope this one is a sticky bean for you :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

To all the lovely ladies still TTC i'm sorry you are having a hard time the moment, sending lots of :hugs: your way and :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: I really hope you all get your :bfp: soon and have a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

trying again on monday


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats 1baby :thumbup: Happy and healthy 9 months to you :0)


----------



## pip7890

Hello 9babies. How are you doing? Sending you lots of :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am well how are you?


----------



## pip7890

I'm very sicky at the moment, but hopefully it will pass soon.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Pip i found my cure for sickness in my local health shop, well was sicky yesterday took a tablet n it went within 10 minutes and last all day :happydance:


----------



## allmuddledup

What did you use Poppy??? I'm intrigued (and going to put it on my shopping list when my time comes!!) xoxox


----------



## poppy666

Got them from Holland & Barrett.. they called Nux Vomica 6C x


----------



## allmuddledup

Fascinating! What an odd but appropriate name as well! I just read up on it online. Will defo keep in mind when my time comes. Thanks for the tip Poppy! How are you doing?


----------



## poppy666

Thanks to those im functioning better and lot easier with LO... how you doing sweetie? x


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh, so glad to hear that Poppy. :hugs:

I'm actually doing quite well today, thanks. Feeling upbeat and just trying to relax and enjoy life right now. It helps that I just took a little nap as well. I think I am going to go down to the river with my boys in a little while and enjoy the sunshine while it lasts.

Is it lovely and sunny up north today as well? Xox


----------



## poppy666

Glad to hear that :hugs:

Its gorgeous up here all weekend, but we're ment to get rain from tomorrow all week :growlmad: Typical!!! Its my washing day catching up from friday lol but korben keeps taking clothes off radiators :dohh:


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww, bless him. That's what little ones do! Try to enjoy the sunny weather while it lasts, we're heading out to do just that now. :)


----------



## poppy666

Enjoy your walk lovely xx


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh my goodness, it's quiet in here! Well, I've finally got an update on me. CBFM finally said Peak today (on the 20th and last test stick for this cycle!!) so we will definitely BD tonight!! If I do actually ovulate this time I would expect to see a temp rise on Friday morning at the earliest but possibly later if my body drags out actual ovulation. I'll be joining you in the TWW soon Dee & lilrojo. Fx!!!

How's everyone doing? Xox


----------



## xSamanthax

allmuddledup said:


> Oh my goodness, it's quiet in here! Well, I've finally got an update on me. CBFM finally said Peak today (on the 20th and last test stick for this cycle!!) so we will definitely BD tonight!! If I do actually ovulate this time I would expect to see a temp rise on Friday morning at the earliest but possibly later if my body drags out actual ovulation. I'll be joining you in the TWW soon Dee & lilrojo. Fx!!!
> 
> How's everyone doing? Xox

:happydance: sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: your way hun!!! really hope you get your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo AMU good luck sweetie, tie him down for the next few days :haha::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey allmuddled.. its been really quiet on here since the ladies got preggo.. lol.. Pip & Poppy, where did you go??

Yay for a Peak, get to it.. lol, hope you actually ovulate and them spermies meet up with your eggy..

AFM-6dpo today.. went to the bathroom a while ago and had 2 teeny tiny spots of pink on the tp.. me obviously is hopeful for ib.. as its still way early for af.. but who knows my cycles have been crazy since my mc.. but im still hopefull.. testing on Sunday at 10dpo..


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks Sam. I need all the :dust: I can get!!

Lol Poppy :haha: I've told OH he's "on duty" for the next couple days. He's looking forward to tonight (woulda been sooner but we've got to get X to bed first!).

Lilrojo!!! That tiny bit of spotting sounds really promising!!! Fingers crossed SOOO tight for you!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

I don't post on this thread much at the moment, coz i don't want to upset you all that are still TTC (i know some women don't like reading stuff etc) 

Lilrojo really hope it was IB!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really need some baby dust. this is my week of ovulation. and I am just hoping this will work out!!


----------



## xSamanthax

9babiesgone said:


> I really need some baby dust. this is my week of ovulation. and I am just hoping this will work out!!

Sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust::dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:!!!! Really really hope you get your :bfp: and that this one is a sticky bean, you so deserve it hun :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

sending you :hugs: 9babies and lots of :dust: xox


----------



## Deethehippy

Muddled - Woohooo for ovulation! hope you temp goes up over next few days and you can join us in waiting - get some good BDing in :thumbup:

Lilrojo - how weird that you have spotting on the same day as i have bad cramps (thinking it could just be early AF too) Wouldnt it rock if it meant implantation for both of us. My OH also commented earlier at how 'tired' i looked, 'thanks very much' i said but could be a good sign! FX to us both.

Samantha - i love to read about women who are pregnant, dont worry about offending me at least, hopefully we will all be that way soon, and its great to hear how you are getting on :flower:


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh, Dee that sounds very promising for you too!!! It would be awesome to see at least one more BFP in our gang this month. Would be a super miracle to see 4 (Dee, lilrojo, 9babies and me - I hope I haven't left anyone out who's TTC!!) but that would be the ultimate in good times! My birthday is in early May. I'd love for Fate to bestow a BFP on me for my 35th! I'll send her a letter now...


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks samantha, and allmuddled up!! Hope you are both doing well!! I am just waiting on my opks, my mom should be bringing them over tomorrow. lol she doesnt know what they are, bc they are in an amazon box. LOL


----------



## allmuddledup

Just had to share my signs of imminent ovulation. I had really started to give up on it even happening this month. Below you will see the most positive looking pos OPK I've ever had and my first Peak on CBFM. I'm very excited. :dance:

Considering the OPK is still very dark, I expect ovulation probably won't occur before tomorrow as I rarely Ov when the LH is still so strong in my system. I am feeling the tell-tell tender-ache in my lower abdomen that I always get with Ov as well. So excited! Going downstairs to leap on my OH now. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1085.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1084.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 9babiesgone

nice allmuddledup go make an baby!! those look great!! :dust: so this ovulation is the key!!


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies just doing my check up on you all, been MIA for a bit as had a hectic time, fell downstairs during the week :dohh: and ended up with another scan today all is well with Haribo bump though so no panic. 

thinking of you all and loads of :dust: to you all ovulating, waiting to ovulate and in the 2ww xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Yes Dee that would be sooo cool and i agrre with allmuddled that all of us getting our BFPs would be amazing.. its only 4 it can happen!!!

Beautiful pics allmuddled get too it..

Much dust to us all, I will be testing on sunday at 10dpo, when are you testing Dee??

Oh No Gash, happy to hear your ok and so is baby...


----------



## poppy666

Sending truck loads of baby dust to everyone who's gonna be busy & already in the 2ww, its hotting up in here :haha:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caleblake

good luck for sunday liljoro :dust: and everyone else whos testing xxx


----------



## poppy666

Gash hope your ok sweetie :hugs: i remember falling down the stairs on my back with my 1st lo at 8mths he still hung on the my rib cage and was 4 days late lol xxx


----------



## caleblake

thanks pops you got a pregnancy journal yet? xxx


----------



## poppy666

No i never bothered and wouldnt know what to say on it, wouldnt be that interesting lol...


----------



## caleblake

:rofl: in all fairness I talk alot of mince on mine xxx


----------



## poppy666

Exactly why i wont do one id send everyone to sleep :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Lilrojo - i wanted to wait until the 22nd to test but i ordered some IC's and if they come i will probs test 10dpo if i dare! (and providing these cramps are not AF coming) Sooo tired tonight and have not done much all day!
What about you? Maybe we could test at the same time/same day?


----------



## lilrojo

Im doing good.. Dee.. just been tired as well.. went to town and got a few groceries now Im plopped down on the couch.. lol.. Im doing mine on Sunday.. at 10dpo.. prob FMU whenever I wake up lol.. same day check! Good luck..

Thanks Gash I need some luck.. lol..


----------



## poppy666

Morning ladies :flower:

I go for another scan this morning, again got butterflies in my stomach with nerves :wacko: from last scan i should be 9+1 today so will see if its right on dates nd if i actually get a due date cos ive had 14th,19th,20th and from last scan 12th Nov :dohh:

Hope everyone's well :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Morning Ladies, well i went into a huge panic last night, when i was in bed i sat up and i had a huge pain in my side .. just a little bit to the right from my belly button :wacko: thought i had just pulled something so managed to go back to sleep and then a bit later i woke up needing the toilet and straight away i felt different, my bump isn't as big (could just be the bloating that has finally gone) and my boobs don't feel as heavy or as big as they have been doing for the past few weeks or hard, so of course i'm thinking the worst :cry: I haven't had any bleeding though so i'm not sure :shrug: 

I have my first appointment with the midwife today so i'm going to tell her and see what she says, hopefully she can get me a dating scan before 12wks to check that everything is ok, knowing my luck it will be no though.... I haven't told Mark yet as i don't want him to worry if there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh sweetie you be ok ive had those pains and especially if i stand up too quickly, fx'd you get an early scan then it will set your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck with your scan Poppy - hope all goes well :0)

Lilrojo - i hope the tiredness is a good sign with us, i had every symptom last month except tiredness so who knows, sometimes i think i invent symptoms though in my head, so trying to keep my mind off things - hard when i am off work at the moment! I think i will test sunday too - FX FX FX for us :flower:


----------



## pip7890

Sam - I get pains like that. Last night I was really sick and bloated and then the sickness stopped. Straight away I started to panic. About half an hour the sickness came back even worse than before. During the night my bloated tummy went right down and again I worried but now it's back up to beach ball. I just tell myself that I'm carrying a girl and she's already started giving me trouble!!! Good luck at your appointment today. I'm seeing the midwife tomorrow afternoon. 

Lilrojo and Dee - tiredness is a good sign. Fingers crossed for you. 

Poppy - good luck at the scan. 

AFM - bloat and sickness abound unfortunately. I'm so fatigued and barely getting through each day. I'm 8w today (based on ovulation) so hopefully the symptoms will start to ease. I'm also on leave for a couple of weeks so that should make a huge difference. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Scan went well gummy bear measured 9+3, go back in 3wks for 12wk scan :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







9wk scan 003.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## caleblake

:yipee: so pleased it went well for you poppy, I think your on the last stretch to a home run now xxx


----------



## poppy666

Hope so roll on 12wks :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## pip7890

Yeah!!!! So baby is measuring per your ov date? Have you got a definite EDD yet?

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

I ov'd on 21st Feb so its bang on dates from then, atm its 14th Nov, but they said 12wk one will just confirm it. Sickness getting worse for you Pip? x


----------



## pip7890

No, just about the same. I'm wearing wristbands, taking the nux vomica, drinking lots of water, taking lactulose 15ml each night, eating little and often but no respite. I'm finding it very debilitating but hoping it will pass soon. 

So pleased all is going well for you. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Week 8 was horrible for me with sickness, now its in waves but not all day and night thankfully, hope it settles soon Pip cos it really does get you down xx


----------



## xSamanthax

Poppy so glad your scan went good hun :hugs:

Well I didn't get to meet my midwife, won't meet her til I'm 16wks, the midwife I did see though wasn't worried about my 'pain' after I showed her where the pain was she said she thought it was a main ligament that was just stretching so she not to worry and if it gets worse to call the EPU. My first scan will be my dating scan and NT scan at 12wks+ I'm booked in for Monday the 16th of May at 10.40am. Oh and my EDD date is now the 27th of Novemeber not the 25th, although that could change lol


----------



## poppy666

Yeah it could still change Samantha, they gave me the 14th today but told me that isnt set in concrete till 5th may for my NT scan :shrug: not worried they'll come when they ready. x


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. Im hopeful.. was way hopeful yesterday and now today just feeling less hopeful.. I dont know.. my PMA is lost today..

So happy your scans went well for all of you and happy your all doing so well..


----------



## Deethehippy

Are you still tired Lilrojo? I am very tired today again but not so hopeful either. My IC's turnt up so i will try to hold out until at least 10dpo.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Im still tired.. just not feeling it today I think.. maybe later.. lol.. I might test early lol.. why not right.. may as well.. then if its positive I will be over the moon and if not I will have time to be ready for af to show again.. but shes not coming..

I honestly just feel "off"


----------



## Deethehippy

lilrojo said:


> Yeah Im still tired.. just not feeling it today I think.. maybe later.. lol.. I might test early lol.. why not right.. may as well.. then if its positive I will be over the moon and if not I will have time to be ready for af to show again.. but shes not coming..
> 
> I honestly just feel "off"

I just tested (i went upstairs and just caved big time- sorry i know i shouldn't have) and it was BFN, white as snow, i came back downstairs and the dog had eaten my shoe :nope:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hang in there ladies, it's too early to get a BFP anyway. Big :hug:.

Congratulations Poppy on another perfect scan. :dance:

Not too much longer to wait Sam for yours. Sounds like the pain you had wasn't anything to worry about. 

Pip, so sorry to hear you are feeling so worn down. Glad to hear you've got some time off to take it easy. Hopefully it will help. Xoxox


----------



## Suze

Great to hear that you had a good scan Poppy :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

not a positive on my opk!! 

: ( hopefully tomorrow it will be!!


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Quick pop in to say hi and I'm still lurking on you all. 3dpo so fingers crossed and :dust: for my fellow TTCers.

Pip hope the sickness eases soon xx


----------



## lilrojo

Puppy so nice to hear from you.. hope you have been well!


----------



## allmuddledup

Dee and lilrojo, I think I have just joined you in the TWW! I need to see 2 more days of elevated temps before it's official but I know my body at least attempted ovulation yesterday and I got my first temp rise today so hoping it stays up!

Fingers crossed for you 9babies. It'll happen for you!

Hi Puppycat! :wave: Good to see you back. How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

it isnt happening today I guess
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/Photo55.jpg
an negative opk!!


----------



## Deethehippy

I tested again today and BFN - kinda loosing hope for this cycle.
Going to test each day until AF appears just for fun.

Sorry your OPK was negative 9babies, i don't do all that so i cannot advise you, hopefully you will ovulate soon :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe dee I Hope you are just someone who gets a late positive!! and you get one soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Muddled - i'm glad you have passed over to the TWW :flower:
Hoping you do not go crazy like me and test at ridiculous dpo with any urine just for the hell of it lol. Good luck.


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh dee, you are only 8 dpo. LOL why are you peeing on a stick. lol
no wonder you are getting bfn, it is rare to get a positive that early.

dont give up. it is still way early.


----------



## allmuddledup

Hang in there 9babies. It WILL happen, it's just a waiting game I'm afraid. I didn't Ov till CD26 this cycle so I definitely feel your pain. :hugs:

Dee, you made me LOL with your "ridiculous DPO" comment. I normally test way too early too. I'm not sure what my approach is going to be this time. On one hand, I want to know as soon as it is possible to know, but on the other hand, it gets me all wound up and emotionally exhausted watching those BFNs day after day (even on ridiculous DPOs). If I were going to be sensible about it I would wait til at least 10 DPO but I don't know how I will feel this time. I'm out if ICs anyway so that might make me be a bit more sensible since I've only got "expensive" tests on hand. Or I might just end up wasting them on too early testing. :haha:

I'll keep you posted but mostly I think my appeoach this time will be to try not to think about it anymore than I can help to for as long as possible.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks allmuddleD!! I hoep I dont have to wait that long to ovulate though bc I am supposed to ovulate earlier bc I was on clomid day 3-7!
now I am on day 13!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck ladies... 

Tisk Tisk Dee, I resisted the urge to POAS this morning.. might tom though.. at 9dpo..

Good luck allmuddled.. and I hope you o soon 9babies.. 

Come on ladies lets catch our eggys!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks lil!!! :dust: to you!! hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## pip7890

Hello everyone. How are you?

Good luck for those testing in the next few days and fingers crossed for those who have just ov-d. I can feel it in my water (and believe me I'm passing gallons) that your :bfp:s are not far away. :dust:

I saw my midwife for the first time today. She was absolutely lovely, but clearly overworked! She agreed my due date of 24 November based on ovulation and will arrange for me to have a dating scan w/c 9 or 16 May when I will be around 12-13 weeks. We talked about trying to get an early scan but it's practically impossible in my NH Trust. She has another patient who was in last week. She can't remember her LMP, she doesn't know when she ovulated, she's not taking care of herself and when the midwife tried to get an early scan the best day that could be offered was mid-May!!! The midwife did offer to lie on the form and say I couldn't remember my LMP or put that it was January but I said I'd rather she be honest. I don't want to do anything that puts the kybosh on this pregnancy.

I signed the form to decline downs testing as I suspect I'm high risk (being 40) and if the bloods/NT do confirm I'm high risk I'm not prepared to have an amnio (because of the miscarriage risk) and I would never terminate on those grounds. 

As I'm 40, have a BMI of 30 and a history of depression she has decided I will be subject to shared care - with her and a consultant at the local hospital. It means I'll have a few more appointments than normal but I can live with that.

I got my medical exemption form so need to fill that in and send it off to get my exemption card. We talked about diet (you know what to eat and what not to eat) and a little about my previous history. I'm back to see her on 13 May for my full booking appointment when she will take bloods etc. 

I've still got terrible morning sickness 24/7 which I'm currently treating with acupressure wrist bands, nux vomica 6c homeopathic tablets, ginger and lemon infusions, lots of water, lots of sleep, and eating every couple of hours. I had this sickness (although not this severe) until 20 weeks with my DS and midwife said not to be surprised if it went on as long this time too. Fortunately I've not actually vomited yet, but come very close when I brush my teeth or put too much food in my mouth!

I'm rather constipated, bilious and bloated too. I'm taking 15ml of lactulose every night, drinking peppermint tea and lots of water and passing wind like billy-o!!! Once upon a time I used to be a lady but now I'm like a docker!!!!

My mornings are spent feeling really sick to the point I can't concentrate on my work, my afternoons are spent trying to keep awake because I'm so fatigued and my evenings are spent glued to the sofa passing wind because I'm so bloated. I can't stand the smell of my DS or my OH so am keeping my distance from them and :sex: is out of the question because even the thought of all the jigging about makes me feel like throwing up.

None of my pre-pregnancy clothes fit me due to the bloat so, despite only being 8 weeks pregnant, I'm now in maternity clothes!

On the plus side, I'm really excited to still be pregnant at 8w. I know it is early days but I've got a good feeling about this one. OH and I have already started talking about names, but we've held off telling anyone about the baby (including DS) for the moment. We'll know when the time is right to announce it.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

allmuddledup said:


> Hi Puppycat! :wave: Good to see you back. How are you feeling? :hugs:

Thanks hun :hugs: and thanks lilrojo xxx

It's good to be back! 4dpo today and feeling ok - bit tired but not sleeping well so that's probably not helping!

Am sat here knitting atm, I started to knit a shawl but I think this one's going to take a fair old while so have decided i'm keeping it for my next baby, fingers crossed it's sooner rather than later.

Work have granted me severance so can draw a line under all that and hopefully move forwards and on to better things.

Pip I'm sorry you're having such a hard time with sickness hun, sounds like you're doing all the right things though - it's difficult to be so thankful for bubs when you feel so under the weather :hugs:

looking forward to announcing my BFP in 10 days time with the rest of you 2ww ladies!! :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## poppy666

Just want to give you a huge hug Pip :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

:hugs: Pip hope the sickness goes away soon. My first scan will be on the 16th of May, they are doing the NT scan and dating scan at the same time, although i won't be having an Amnio as i had one with Ellie and it was pointless. 

I also need to think about if i want to go to the midwife led unit for the birth or have a home birth.


----------



## Deethehippy

Awww Pip, sounds like you are having a tough time of this pregnancy, do you think it is harder now you are older? (i am not calling you old of course but just wondering what i should/could expect) 
I really hope you go into 2nd trimester 'blooming' and regaining some energy.
I just wondered, have you told your son yet? If not does he not wonder why you are tired? or are you good at disguising how you feel? 


I feel out this month, stupid me peeing on 2 sticks today and not even a hint of a line, i'm not convinced that this is my month, and i still have a week till AF :/


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Dee. Poppy and I were talking about this the other day and we agreed it does feel harder being pregnant in your 40s compared to your 20s. Joys of getting older!

We've not tOld DS yet. His Dad is still undergoing chemo for leukaemia so we don't want him worrying about both parents. He has mentioned things like why I'm not drinking coffee, or why I'm carrying Ginger biscuits all the time. He's the kind of kid who tajes things in and then talks about them weeks later. For now we've no plans to tell him. 

As for you, it's not over until the fat lady sings (or the witch visits!). Fingers crossed for you. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Dee you're 13DPO and I see you're feeling achey. Have you tested yet?

:dust: for all the ladies testing soon

Hi to anyone lurking

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Lilrojo - I see your ticker has started a new cycle. Did :witch: come? What a bitch. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

pip7890 said:


> Dee you're 13DPO and I see you're feeling achey. Have you tested yet?
> 
> :dust: for all the ladies testing soon
> 
> Hi to anyone lurking
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Pip x

I got 15 BFN's between 7-11dpo Pip LOL - guess i am out - just waiting for AF due anytime between now and friday :/
Hope you are feeling less sicky today :flower:


----------



## pip7890

I'm sorry to hear that Dee. Bollocks. Bollocks. Bollocks. Have you spoken to the doctor? Is it worth starting the ball rolling for a health check up or similar? :hugs:

Unfortunately the nausea is just as bad, if not worse. Even the thought of a toothbrush in my mouth makes me retch. I have to trick my mind by shoving the toothbrush in when it's least expecting it. I was in the bathroom of a restaurant yesterday and could hear someone brushing their teeth. I just wanted to get out of there so quickly. She must have seen the look on my face because she said I'm off to the dentist. I just wanted to scream - back away from the toothbrush lady!!!!

Yeah, I'm mad!!!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm not sure i wanna see the doctors over this Pip - everyone keeps telling me to do that! I wanted it to happen naturally or not at all to be honest.
If me and OH get tests done it will be like blaming one of us if one of us has a fertility problem and i think that would only add extra stress to the situation. :wacko:

When i got my BFP last month i was on CD39 and it was an obvious line but not dark so i still keep hoping i just tested too early this month but in my heart i am clutching at straws i guess, i will re-test if no AF by sunday i have decided.

Haha to the toothbrush thing, i was like that when pregnant. Does it help if you clean your teeth straight after eating as opposed to before bed on an emptier stomach etc? Just a thought :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Pip sounds like your going through the same sort of sickness my sisters just gone through, it actually knocked her for 6 and she had to take time off work she was so ill. Have you not thought of asking your doctor for Zophan 'not sure if i spelt correct' but they ment to be really good. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Dee - that's a good idea thanks. 

Poppy - I've got two weeks leave at the moment. I think if I wasn't on leave I'd have to take sick leave. I'm next to useless on mornings because I feel so nauseous. Just wish I could throw up and be done with it. Thankfully DS isn't wanting me to take him out over the hols. I'm hoping it will start to ease soon. 

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies! :wave:

Sorry to hear AF got you lilrojo. Dee, you make me laugh. Your POAS frenzy sounds reminisce of my POAS habits. 9babies, did you ever get your pos OPK? Puppycat, I see you're still in TWW. Fingers crossed tight for you!

I have been MIA on this thread out of an effort to think as little about the TWW as I can manage. As I am now 6DPO I guess I'll need to start thinking about it soon. I reckon the earliest I would :test: is 8DPO but I am hesitant to start then as it is highly unlikely I would get a BFP that early, even if we have caught the egg this month. Still, I will want to know as soon as possible so I'll probably start testing anyway. 

I'll keep you ladies posted if there's anything to shout about. Xoxox


----------



## 9babiesgone

I did get a positive on monday and we dtd. so now just in the 2ww!! I am 2 dpo! I wish it would go by faster. 
: /


----------



## pip7890

:dust: ladies

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

I am so tired i could sleep for a year, my nipples tingle, i feel bloated and have a monster headache - blah - is this really PMS??


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Dee. I hope it's not PMS but only time will tell. :dust: xoxox


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... Sorry been Mia.. had a good cry as the hag showed up on the 17th.. so on cd4.. but thinking positive as its almost over again.. yay.. I ordered a CBFM.. so hoping that will be the trick.. supposed to come today but hasnt yet.. by the latest tomorrow.. so that will be cd5.. really want to use it this month.. dammit.. haha.. I hope it comes soon.. 

But i hope your all doing well.. hanging in there the best you can.. Good luck to those still testing.. hoping to ovulate a bit earlier this month but prob wont.. lol.. oh well month 5 after my mc..


----------



## allmuddledup

hi lilrojo! :wave: Might I suggest, if CBFM shows up late, you can still use it if you're not too far into your cycle. Say if it arrives on CD6 or 7, you can set it to CD5 (the latest you can set it) and it will still ask you to do tests every day from CD6 onwards. Starting it late won't effect the machine reading the sticks and telling you what it finds, it will only have a slight effect on the overall month to month accumulation of data, but it won't hurt anything if one cycle is off by a couple days (cycles can easily vary by that much anyway), it will still ask for your first stick on CD6 and read the sticks accurately and tell you when to get to BD. GOOD LUCK!!! :dust:


----------



## puppycat

allmuddledup said:


> Hey ladies! :wave:
> 
> Puppycat, I see you're still in TWW. Fingers crossed tight for you!

Thanks AMU - your fingers crossed worked!! And Pip's dust!

Got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!!!!

I'm shocked and a little excited - oh and maybe a little sick :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC03575.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## joey300187

yay congrats hun!! xxxx


----------



## poppy666

:happydance::happydance::happydance: yah puppycat :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pip7890

OMG. Puppycat! Fantastic news.

I'm so pleased for you. Get in!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo:

I've just texted AMU as she's at work so won't see this for a while (unless she's in the toilet sneaking a look now!!!!)

:wohoo: again!!!!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

HA HA - Thanks Pip - lol.

Thanks Joey and Poppy - I still can't believe it!

When I get a more obvious BFP I'll post the pic, I'm not sure the picture shows it. x


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Puppycat - that is fab news! How exciting :thumbup:



AF got me this morning so on to cycle 4 after MC - i was sad earlier but now i am just getting on with looking forward and being thankful for what i have got in my life already :0) Thanks ladies for being here when we need to talk.


----------



## puppycat

Sorry AF got you Dee :(


----------



## pip7890

Whoever sang that bloody song saying the witch is dead was a liar!

I'm so sorry that she got you. I'm going to find a :gun: and shoot that bitch right off her blooming broomstick!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Congratulations Puppycat!! Amazing news!! :wohoo: I wish there was a smiley that did backflips. I'd be using that one right now!! I'm so happy for you. :hugs: Sending you loads and loads of sticky :dust:.


----------



## allmuddledup

:hug: Dee. I'm so sorry AF got you. :hug:

Roll on next Ov, right?


----------



## jessalex26

Hi all,
i had a miscarriage nearly 2 months ago and am TTC again at the moment. Untill its happened to you you dont realise how common a misscarriage is, its been the hardest few months of my life and i will never forget my loss. Am hoping for a positive result soon and a lovely bundle of joy at the end of it x


----------



## puppycat

jessalex26 said:


> Hi all,
> i had a miscarriage nearly 2 months ago and am TTC again at the moment. Untill its happened to you you dont realise how common a misscarriage is, its been the hardest few months of my life and i will never forget my loss. Am hoping for a positive result soon and a lovely bundle of joy at the end of it x

Sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

You're right, you can never appreciate how hard it is until you've been there yourself. x


----------



## allmuddledup

Welcome to our group jessalex. I'm so sorry for your loss. You'll find a lot of good company in here. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I'm sorry for your loss jessalex. 

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Puppycat... so happy for you, hoping you a happy and healthy 9 months... did you do anything special this cycle.. haha..

Sorry for you loss Jess.. This is a wondeful group of women and hope you can find some support here..

AFM-cd5 bla... Im just feeling so down.. Im so happy for all of you but sometimes its hard.. now Im the only one from the beg.. thats not preggo.. tear.. Hope it happens soon or might just have to quit for a bit.. I mean come on Im 24 years old.. On a positive, the witch will be gone soon yay, and my CBFM should come today since I did priority mail.. 

Hope you all have a great day..


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry jessalex for your loss
sorry dee about the witch :hugs:
congrats puppycat!!!

I am still in my long 2ww. only 3dpo


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: to you both

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

lilrojo said:


> Yay Puppycat... so happy for you, hoping you a happy and healthy 9 months... did you do anything special this cycle.. haha..

We BD'd on the Friday and I got a positive OPK on the Sunday so I didn't really think we'd catch it this time but :thumbup:

I think we were just relaxed about it this month, we really didn't want to get stressed with it all.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Puppy..

I have not been at all stressed.. but now month 5 I think im getting there.. My cbfm was never picked up so had to call and get a reorder.. ugh.. prob wont be able to use this cycle.. annoying.. if it comes tom. or sat maybe.. but by monday I will be on cd9.. but on a positve they refunded my shipping.. yay.. still annoying.. 

Why is ttcal so damn hard...


----------



## puppycat

Well we did try February and I stressed myself out, we didn't try last month because I had new tabs and wanted to make sure that they were safe.

I don't know the answers, some people are luckier than others I think - last time it took us 6 months to conceive and I got really upset - it's difficult, it takes so much strength to TTC over and over each month. I won't believe it really until I see it on maybe a digi and then have my dating scan. I saw too many positives that never got darker over Christmas.


----------



## Deethehippy

TTC sucks bigtime but hopefully we will all get there at some point :0)

How are you feeling Puppycat?


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Dee it sure does...

Allmuddled.. do you think it would be fine to use it still on cd9.. have had such an event getting my CBFM, as they never picked it up twice now and have had to reorder it twice.. getting peeved off.. but nothing I can do.. please say yes.. or Im gonna have a good cry..


----------



## allmuddledup

I think CBFM will work just fine for you lilrojo if you start it cd9 as long as you aren't an early ovulater (i.e. Before cd 14). Pip O'd quite early in her cycle first time she used CBFM (but starting it on CD1) and it picked it up just fine so I don't think being 4 days out is impossible. Say you set CBFM to CD5 when you are actually CD9. It will ask for the first test on CD6/actual CD10. if you don't normally Ov until CD15/16 then that definitely gives it a chance to pick up your surge and it will tell you loud and clear when it does. I hope that helps. :hugs:

If you are able to start it by CD9 this cycle, I would recommend you fully reset CBFM after the first cycle (if you don't catch the eggy that is) so that it is compiling accurate data on you, otherwise it will think you Ov 4 days earlier than you normally do and might give you false Highs the first couple months after the false start date.


----------



## puppycat

Deethehippy said:


> TTC sucks bigtime but hopefully we will all get there at some point :0)
> 
> How are you feeling Puppycat?

I'm feeling ok thanks, waiting for my IC's to get darker - I may get in touch with the EPU and see if they'll do bloods again like they did at Christmas. That will be a huge weight off and may stop me worrying.

How are you Dee? x


----------



## Deethehippy

Hopefully they can do bloods for you so it can put you mind at rest then Puppycat, it's a shame once we have suffered a MC/MC's that every further pregnancy we can do nothing but worry. I'm sure things are going to go good this time though - sending positive thoughts your way :hugs:


I am fine thanks, still just spotting, seems like my cycles since the MC tend to be 2-3 days of brown spotting before full flow starts, i have no idea why? Maybe my hormones are not back to normal yet or it is just my age!
Going to try to be more relaxed about TTC from now or i may go seriously insane i think!


----------



## puppycat

Definitely - TTC is hard and then when you finally get a BFP you just worry! lol.

Hope it happens soon though Dee, my cycles had changed after m/c too, I had longer cycles and shorter, heavier AF's. Odd. x


----------



## xSamanthax

puppycat said:


> allmuddledup said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! :wave:
> 
> Puppycat, I see you're still in TWW. Fingers crossed tight for you!
> 
> Thanks AMU - your fingers crossed worked!! And Pip's dust!
> 
> Got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm shocked and a little excited - oh and maybe a little sick :haha:Click to expand...

Oh wow i've not been on here for a while, Congrats hun!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for you 



jessalex26 said:


> Hi all,
> i had a miscarriage nearly 2 months ago and am TTC again at the moment. Untill its happened to you you dont realise how common a misscarriage is, its been the hardest few months of my life and i will never forget my loss. Am hoping for a positive result soon and a lovely bundle of joy at the end of it x


So sorry for your loss hun :hugs: 

And for all you others still trying sending lots of :dust: your way


----------



## BellasMummy

CONGRATULATIONS PUPPYCAT!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee:

SO HAPPY FOR YOU XX

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Just checking in making sure everyones ok :hugs: been out at Grassington all day sunbathing n shattered now, weathers ment to change from tomorrow 'typical' :growlmad: but heyyyy good while it lasted x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girlies xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Ok im a bit confused :wacko: Hayleyjj where are you? ive just seen your BFP on another thread, has she announced on here and ive missed it? :happydance:


----------



## Suze

Love your new avatar Poppy, little one looks like he's having loads of fun!


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh thanks Suze he had a good day today but left us shattered chasing him everywhere lol


----------



## puppycat

OMG HayleyJJ is pregnant and has abandoned us! Lol x


----------



## poppy666

Suze said:


> Love your new avatar Poppy, little one looks like he's having loads of fun!

Awww Suze she gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

allmuddledup said:


> I think CBFM will work just fine for you lilrojo if you start it cd9 as long as you aren't an early ovulater (i.e. Before cd 14). Pip O'd quite early in her cycle first time she used CBFM (but starting it on CD1) and it picked it up just fine so I don't think being 4 days out is impossible. Say you set CBFM to CD5 when you are actually CD9. It will ask for the first test on CD6/actual CD10. if you don't normally Ov until CD15/16 then that definitely gives it a chance to pick up your surge and it will tell you loud and clear when it does. I hope that helps. :hugs:
> 
> If you are able to start it by CD9 this cycle, I would recommend you fully reset CBFM after the first cycle (if you don't catch the eggy that is) so that it is compiling accurate data on you, otherwise it will think you Ov 4 days earlier than you normally do and might give you false Highs the first couple months after the false start date.

Thanks hun.. that is so helpful.. have never used it before so its great having someone to ask questions too.. And it tells you in the book that comes with it on how to reset it right.. and no dont o till about cd20, says the opks..

How are you, your still in the TWW right.. Good luck!! Fxed for you..


----------



## pip7890

Morning ladies

I'm a bit anxious and not sure what to do. When I wiped this morning there was blood on the tissue. I was half asleep so just threw it in the toilet without looking. I wiped again and nothing. 

I've just been again. I weed through some tissue yonder if I could catch any and it looks pink, but again nothing when I wiped. No cramps, other than anxiety ones, although I did have cramps on Friday which I put down to my uterus moving up. 

I've been more active the last couple of days, long walks, cleaning windows and stuff. Still no nookie though. In the night I dreamt I kicked someone and i woke up to find my leg right in the air. 

What do you thunk?

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm glad I could help lilrojo. Yes, the book tells you how to reset CBFM. Make sure you hold onto one of your used test sticks as you will need it for reseting it if you don't want to waste a new stick.

Yes, I am in the TWW and been testing since 7DPO :dohh:. I'm coping with it better than last time but still looking forward to the end of it, whether it ends in BFP or AF. I've decided, if we haven't caught the eggy this time, I'm going to use Preseed along with CBFM next cycle. Our timing was perfect this cycle, thanks to CBFM, and I most likely ovulated (based on temps) so if it doesn't happen I think lack of fertile CM may be to blame. Also, I will be seeing Gyne consultant on 11 May so if we are still TTC by then he will hopefully be able to offer something to help. Fingers crossed.

:dust:


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Pip, sounds like stress and fear. :hugs: If you are spotting, just remember it is really normal in a lot of pregnancies and doesn't spell certain doom. I know it's nerve wracking but just try to stay calm and as relaxed as possible. If you are really worried you could probably ring or go down to A&E. Hey! You might even get a scan out of it and get to see Miss Beanie bouncing away! :thumbup: I think the main thing is to try your best not to get wound up about it (I know, it's the impossible task). Sending you lots and lots of hugs and calm vibes. Xoxox


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww Pip sending you lots of :hugs: hun, maybe you have just overdone things? I'm the same though it's so scary when you think that its happening all over again, thats why i rang our EPU just to talk to someone about it. Have you got an EPU you can ring?? Maybe they will give you a scan like they are with me?


----------



## Suze

Aw pip, the queen of spotting here :dohh: Sorry it's happened, it's the mist heart sinking moment isn't it?! Are you sure it was definitely from 'there', had you had a bm, was it blood or more pinky/brown? I had my first spotting incident around 9 weeks and as you know from my journal it was ok. Also, I've had some recent and am clinging on up the fact it might be from my cervix. As people have said, for some women it's usual to spot, although it's really worrying, and sods law it happens on a bank holiday weekend :dohh: If you're concerned try and get seen, my experience is you have to be really assertive as spotting is often fobbed off. Also how is your sickness? If it's still horrible I would also take that as a sign all is well. Huge :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Hi

I phoned our On Call Community Midwife. She wasn't available so they put me through to the labour ward. Midwife told me they couldn't help and to call my GP who might choose to refer me to EPAU. I pointed out that it was a bank holiday weekend and so EPAU wouldn't be open until Tuesday. They agreed that was the case and told me to try emergency doctor who might refer me to Nidderdale Ward ( a general ward for GP referrals). 

I've had some more blood (some pink and some browny red mucus) after a BM. I've called my GP out of hours service and left my details. They will call me back with the hour. 

I feel very anxious and just want to sleep until this is over one way or another. I'm starting to get some cramps but don't know if they are due to anxiety or something more. 

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Its too bad you don't know the direct number for your EPAU, at least they might be able to book you a scan for Tuesday. I hope it's just normal spotting hun. Keep us updated on what the doc says :hugs: FX


----------



## pip7890

Our EPAU is only open limited hours Monday to Friday so there will be no one there until
Tuesday anyway. The best I can hope for is a referral to Nidderdale and sneak a scan in today if ultrasound is open. I doubt it will be though. 

I feel so scared. 

Pip x


----------



## Suze

It really annoys me the lack of provision at weekends, evenings, bank holidays etc. I hope ninnerdale has sone scanning available to you for reassurance. If you speak to a gp I'd tell them you have dreadful cramps, :blush: naughty I know but the majority of them don't understand how frightening this is. Was the first lot after a bm too? You still feeling sicky today? The cranps coukd also be musculo-skeketal if you did a lot yesterday? I really hope it's nothing and just that you overdid it yesterday. I'm sure I was told too that a bit of a bleed at 9 weeks can be to do with a massive change in the hormones :shrug: Here's hoping :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Suze. I had a feeling this would happen. Last time I started spotting Christmas Eve, bleeding and cramping Christmas Day and a scan on Boxing Day (the Sunday) confirmed baby had died. I just feel like it is history repeating. 

I've felt so rotten throughout this pregnancy that I've had no energy to do anything. OH finished work on Thursday so we went out walking for a couple of hours, went putting at the local crazy golf place, got home and cleaned the windows, swept paths and stuff - which is the most I've done for a couple of months. Later that day I started to get constant cramps - not painful, just a bit sore - and thought maybe I'd overdone it. Yesterday I got a few cramps in the morning and then nothing. Wondered whether it had anything to do with my uterus starting to move up. 

I've got some cramps at the moment but I'm the type who gets stomach cramps when I'm anxious. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Just spoken to on call doctor. He wants me to have a scan but clinic today is fit to bursting so no can do. He is going to contact EPAU and ask them to scan me at next clinic (Wednesday). They should contact me on Tuesday with the details. 

He understands my concerns given my history but tried to reassure me that it was not unusual to spot in pregnancy. He wants me to call back if the bleeding gets heavier or cramps get worse or localise on one side. 

I feel like I am in limbo just waiting for the inevitable. Not sure if I lose this one that I could put myself through it again. The pressure of TTC and then stay pregnant is too much. 

Thanks for your support ladies. 

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

OH Pip sweetie, i can't imagine what you are going through! (well actually i can but you have had to go through this more than enough!)
I know it is impossible to not stress but try to chill and just trust that nature will know best. I am sending mega prayers your way but hopefully this is just some normal spotting that TONS of pregnant women get.
Are you still feeling sick etc? Don't worry about the cramps too much either as they are fine as baby beds down etc. I get IBS and my cramps from anxiety feel just like AF cramps, i cant tell the diference sometimes.
Good luck and try to just think about trying to enjoy easter :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Dee. 

I'm snuggled up on the sofa under a blanket. Catching up on tv and generally just trying to chill. 

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

I hope the scan goes well on Wednesday hun, It's horrible being in limbo isn't it. Hope you manages to relax a bit especially if you are the type of person to get cramps from worrying. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

How are your pains now Sam? What time is your scan on Tuesday?

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Mine is at 2pm on Tuesday the dull cramps that i thought were stretching pains have near enough gone which i guess is a good thing, probably means they were stretching pains but i'm still getting the sharp pain to the left which is worrying


----------



## pip7890

Glad that the cramps have gone but you're right to get that sharp pain checked out. It's probably nothing but as we all know, after a loss, we micro analyse everything. I've just been reading some threads in PAL and 1st Tri about ladies who've had heavy bleeds, pains and clots and baby is absolutely fine. It's about time the ladies on this thread got good news. 

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Oh pip.. I hope everything is okay.. sending big hugs and prayers your way.. maybe a good rest will do you some good.. As long as you still have symptoms I would say your fine.. I lost my symptoms right before I lost my baby at 12 weeks.. Keep us posted hun..

and I agree we all need some good news..

AFM-The witch is gone.. thats my good news..lol back to the fun part of the month.. 

Happy Easter all!


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: pip im sure your little :baby: is just snuggling in or like some else said a sensitive cervix... loads of women spot etc and everything ok like you will be :kiss:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. Other than making lunch I've done nothing all day. I've been laid on the recliner with my feet up. I've slept loads. 

I've not had any cramps - which is a plus. The last twice I've been to the loo there was no blood - so again good. The last I had was just before lunch when I had a BM and even then it was a smudge of brown. 

I'm still anxious but nowhere near as much as I was this morning. OH has been wonderful and stayed so positive. 

My boobs are still heavy, I'm very tired and I feel nauseous - all symptoms I've been having throughout so fingers crossed that's a good sign too. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Oh Pip my love :hugs:

On the bright side - Pip gets to see beanie on Wednesday! :headspin: wooo!

Been to my dad's today with the sisters, DH and Laura, was so lovely sitting in their garden watching the little ones playing together. MY brothers are 5 and 2 so they enjoyed playing with Laura. My step mom asked me as soon as I walked in if I was pregnant - how weird is that! She said she just had a feeling, Dad said it was because I look chunky (lol) to be fair I am very bloated and look huge!!


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm so pleased to hear things have settled down for the time being Pip (and hope they stay that way!). Was sending lots of positive thoughts your way today. That's brilliant that you're getting scanned on Wednesday. I know it's worrying as hell but I've got a good feeling about your Little Miss Beanie. Can't wait to see pics if they give you any. Keeping fingers crossed extra tight that all is as it should be. Xoxoxo


----------



## Suze

Glad to hear things have settled down Pip and hopefully they will stay that way - it's such a rollercoaster isn't it? I'm sure Pipette is just nestling in there :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh FFS im out :( Witch came this morning, really saddens me as was 3 days late and symptom spotted TOO much this month too :( 

Praying for May :(


----------



## xSamanthax

BabyBoyle said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh FFS im out :( Witch came this morning, really saddens me as was 3 days late and symptom spotted TOO much this month too :(
> 
> Praying for May :(

Awww sorry hun :hugs: Sending lots of :dust: your way hope this time is your BFP :hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

Hey all. :flower:

I haven't been on here in ages. (I had a MC on 23 dec 2010) I have felt alot happier recently and have curbed the amount of time i have spent on here. I just thought i would pop back and say HI to anyone who remembers me, and also Hi to all those who dont, and generally catch up with you all!!!

Anyway, a big CONGRATULATIONS to all those :bfp: my goodness, maybe i should have stayed on here, it seems to be a lucky thread!!!!!! Well done, i am sooooooo happy for all of you, and i am handing out gallons of:dust::dust::dust::dust: for those of you who are still waiting on theres.

as for me i am on 6 dpo on my 4th cycle post MC. My EDD would have been July 26th, really hoping and praying that i am preg b4 that. I was unsure about booking a summer holiday, but have just bit the bullet and booked one for early July, i cant keep putting things off, just incase i am Prego!!

Anyhow good luck to all xx


----------



## poppy666

Ahh nice to see you sarah :hugs: i did the same booked a holiday to Turkey for July to take my mind off my Angels due date then few weeks later got my BFP.... so maybe it may happen to you :winkwink: :dust::dust:


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending :dust: to everyone that needs it .... 

I'm thinking more and more about tomorrow and i'm excited as i'll get to see our little peapod but i'm so so scared that they will turn around and tell me that it all over :cry: Its so scary! I feel sick just thinking about it


----------



## xSamanthax

Ooops double post :blush:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Sarah! :wave: I remember you from one of my own threads months ago. Good to see you here! :hugs: You are right, can't put off the future based on when you might be pregnant. Good idea booking your holiday. And hopefully you will have some of Poppy's luck!!

Sending you big comforting hugs Sam. :hugs: I know tomorrow looms frighteningly. I'm sure you will get wonderful news about little peapod, though, just hang in there til it comes. xoxoxo


----------



## Suze

Good luck tomorrow Sam, what time is the scan? I'm in the same boat as you, quite terrified really! Mines at 2 :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Sam and Suze everything will be ok and you'll both see you healthy :baby::baby:s :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Good luck with the scans tomorrow Sam and Suze. 

Pip x


----------



## Suze

How are things today Pip, any spotting? Did you dare have a bm?!


----------



## pip7890

Hi Suze

Went out walking this morning and (TMI alert!) every time I popped to the loo there was dirty brown CM - nothing fresh. On-off cramps like I've been having for weeks. No further brown CM this afternoon which is good.

Tried to put off a BM because I was scared of seeing fresh blood. Anyway, just been for a BM and there was a couple of wipings worth of brown tinged CM so I'm hoping that's about the last of it. 

Still very scared in case this is a slow start to a miscarriage. Will be glad to get a scan on Wednesday (assuming they still give me one) so I know one way or another.

Thought I felt some flutterings earlier but it could have been wind! Tried my Doppler a few days ago and heard some whooshing but not sure if it was baby. Too scared to get it out again until I know what's what. 

Good luck tomorrow ladies. 

:dust: for those needing in. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Good luck with the scans tomorrow xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

Suze said:


> Good luck tomorrow Sam, what time is the scan? I'm in the same boat as you, quite terrified really! Mines at 2 :hugs:

Mines at 2 aswell Good luck to you too :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

@Pip glad you haven't had any fresh blood hun, hopefully that is a good sign. I hope someone rings you tomorrow with a scan time :hugs:


----------



## Suze

Hopefully it was a one off bleed and the brown stuff was the last of it, it's an utter nightmare isn't it, the toilet trips thereafter. And so typical it happening on a Bank holiday weekend, here's hoping they get you in for reassurance on Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Pip i honestly believe its going to be old blood thats just worked its way out now your getting further on.. when i was waiting for my ERPC and started to spot a few days beforehand it was red blood when i wiped and it was there all the time when i wiped untill i MC'd at home on day of procedure ( 2 days later), i got everything crossed but think you'll see :baby: wednesday :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. When I caught the swine flu every time I coughed I passed brown blood and thought it was just old blood. Convinced myself everything was okay, gynie said cervix closed and old blood, but by the morning of scan it had turned red and scan confirmed baby had died. That was a Sunday and of course being Christmas nowhere was open. Just felt like history was repeating. 

Trying to stay calm. Have been talking to baby. OH is so convinced everything is okay he's been researching local childminders!

Heading off to bed now. Managed a whole day without a nap!

Good luck for tomorrow.

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

Hey ladies! I'm without internet at the moment :( Boo. But I ran to McDonald's to let the LO play with the hubby and got online here. Free WiFi. Gotta love it. But I'm doing good. I have my 16 week check up Thursday. Have a scan to check my cervix and we'll find out the sex of the baby too!!!! I can't wait. My OB said he will be starting me on weekly Progesterone injections starting Thursday as well. I didn't know I had to give them to myself. I'm gonna have to have my grandma help me, she's the only one I trust lol. Cuz I cannot do it myself. Otherwise I'm doing good. Went off the Progesterone suppositories and it gave me a HORRID yeast infection for the last 3 weeks. Been wonderful. Doctor said it has some corrolation. Don't ask me how. It's finally tappering off some now. But after Monistat and 2 rounds of Diflucan it should be GONE. DH is having a cow lol. No sex for him. Well I hope you are all doing well. Good luck!


----------



## pip7890

Hi

Just had a call from the hospital. They've provisionally given me the 5th slot tomorrow but will call back later to confirm once they've spoken to the sonographer. If not tomorrow it will be Thursday. 

No spotting so far today. 

Good luck to those with scans today. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Hi mami2karina. Glad to hear all's well. 

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Hi mami2karina glad to hear things are going well with you hun :hugs:

@Pip so glad they got in touch with you hun, i hope they can fit you in tomorrow


----------



## puppycat

I was right to feel so insecure. Bright red blood this morning and cramps - chemical? I don't know. I know DH and best friend saw the positive test line so I don't know what to think. Gutted. :cry:


----------



## xSamanthax

puppycat said:


> I was right to feel so insecure. Bright red blood this morning and cramps - chemical? I don't know. I know DH and best friend saw the positive test line so I don't know what to think. Gutted. :cry:

Awww hun i'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I'm so sorry Puppycat. Sending you big :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Suze

So sorry to hear it Puppycat :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

so sorry puppycat!! I hope that you get checked out and maybe it is just a subhematoma. or something like that. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Hello 9babies

How are you? I see you're in the TWW.

Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am ok, my family and I are sick. so it really sucks right now. I technically only hve a week left to test, but I am waiting an extra 3 days so I am sure to get a positive if it worked this cycle.

how ar eyou?


----------



## pip7890

I'm sorry to hear you're all poorly. That sucks. Hope you start to feel better soon.

You have so much willpower. I don't think I could have waited that long to test. Fingers crossed for you.

I've had some spotting and cramping so am having a scan in the morning (10.15 am UK time) to check all is well. The spotting has stopped and the cramps have gone back to the usual type so fingers crossed everything will be fine tomorrow. All being well it will be the first time I'll get to see the baby.

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry Puppy... Big Hugs being sent your way.. Are you sure its the witch though.. many women bleed in pregnancy.. Hugs.. 

Pip happy to hear no bleeding and you may be in tomorrow.. hope so...

Nice to hear from you Mami.. happy all is going well..

Good luck 9babies..

AFM-cd10, so about one week to o day again.. yay.. got my cbfm and started it today.. just be off a few days.. first test will be tomorrow.. if I dont get my BFP I will reset it next month.. but hopefully dont have to worry about any of that.. 

Well I hope you all have a nice day.. I shall be busy cleaning and getting ready for a garage sale to get arid of some stuff.. which is on sat.. has helped to stay busy the last two weeks.. helped it go by faster..


----------



## 9babiesgone

pip7890 said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're all poorly. That sucks. Hope you start to feel better soon.
> 
> You have so much willpower. I don't think I could have waited that long to test. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I've had some spotting and cramping so am having a scan in the morning (10.15 am UK time) to check all is well. The spotting has stopped and the cramps have gone back to the usual type so fingers crossed everything will be fine tomorrow. All being well it will be the first time I'll get to see the baby.
> 
> Pip x

I am sure your baby is just nestling in there. good luck and sending hugs for your scan!!! 
thanks for your support. I can not wait to test. so anxious.


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed for you. I got a :bfp: the first month I used the CBFM. Hope it does it for you too.

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls, moved upto super maxi pads now - I'm pretty sure it's AF now, very heavy and cramping a lot. Just at my mum's shop in town, picked up some pads, DH doesn't understand, tried to talk to him but he just says well you weren't really pregnant were you


----------



## lilrojo

Men never do really understand.. Im sorry hun.. hope next month or when you decide to try again you will get your sticky bean...

Thanks Pip... hoping it will work out.. hopefully starting it so late wont affect it too much.. Im a late o'er so we shall see I guess.. praying I get my sticky bean.. :) I am on month 5, its about due time..


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry Puppycat - big hugs - :hugs: What an awful thing to happen, wishing you some good luck ahead :flower:

Pip- glad you got a scan arranged - will i'm sure show a lovely healthy babe :0) Good luck.

I am going to try agnus castus this month as it is meant to help regulate hormones/progesterone. The fact i spot for days before AF and had a MC suggests low progesterone so it certainly cannot hurt. A visit to the doc may be in order for me too because i never used to spot.


----------



## poppy666

Suze and Sam how did your scans go? was today wasnt it im getting confused now :wacko::haha:


----------



## pip7890

Poppy - Suze has posted in her journal about her scan but I'm still waiting to hear from Sam. Her scan was at the same time as Suze's, ie 2pm. Hopefully it went well and she's gone shopping.

Ladies - thanks. I'll let you know how I get on.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Pip and good luck for yours in the morning, be thinking of you & :baby: :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Hi ladies, Sorry its taken so long .....

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

EVERYTHING IS OK!! :happydance: I was so thinking she was going to turn around and say that there was no heartbeat, she said i see the sac... i see the baby and after what felt like forever she said i see a heartbeat! :happydance: I as soon as she said she saw a heartbeat started to proper cry my eyes out! :blush: i was such a mess, she showed me Peapod and as she was showing me he/she started kicking his/her legs and waving :cloud9: she felt sorry for me as i was crying my eyes out so bad i was happy and was so pleased everything was ok she gave me a pic, told me to hide it in my bag and we would keep it between us so i wouldn't have to pay :haha: I'm one day ahead, so 9wks 5 days and my EDD is now the 24th of November! (MY BIRTHDAY) She couldn't find any reason for my pains including the really painfull one i've been having on and off all day today, so she told me to try not to worry even though that is easier said than done lol

It took me so long to post coz afterwards i just had to go to Marks work to show him the scan and then i had to go pick Ellie up from my Mum and Dads and tell them carefully without Ellie hearing as she still doesn't know (i'm telling her as soon as i've had my 12wk scan) 

Anyway! Heres a pic of Peapod!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110426-00244.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG-20110426-00245.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xSamanthax

pip7890 said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're all poorly. That sucks. Hope you start to feel better soon.
> 
> You have so much willpower. I don't think I could have waited that long to test. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I've had some spotting and cramping so am having a scan in the morning (10.15 am UK time) to check all is well. The spotting has stopped and the cramps have gone back to the usual type so fingers crossed everything will be fine tomorrow. All being well it will be the first time I'll get to see the baby.
> 
> Pip x

I really hope your scan goes good too Pip hun keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww they gorgeous :cloud9::hugs: i cried at my 1st scan more through pure relieve but felt like an idiot :haha: she gave me a picture to put in my bag too lol....

So glad everything went well :happydance:


----------



## Suze

Sam that's fantastic news :wohoo: I bet you feel really relieved, it's funny I had dreadful cramps at 6 and 9 weeks with this pregnancy, the only time I have had in 6 pregnancies it's weird. Hopefully you'll be able to relax about it a teeny bit now. 

I also got good news, scan was great, NT measurement looks fine (just need the blood results now too) and I also got moved forward a few days so my due date is not in November now but the 31st of October! Not sure if I'll go with that date or my LMP though :shrug:

So, things happen in threes so pip is going to get good news now too tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Congrats both on the fab scan results. Sam your little poppet lookjs very happy in there, it's amazing how quickly they look like a baby isn't it x


----------



## Deethehippy

Samantha - the scan pic is fabulous - so cute :0)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are you all doing.. hope your all well.. Im just happy to be done with the witch, hopefully for 9 months.. :) but only time will tell... lol.. one more week.. then back into the tww.. yay

Puppy hope your doing ok..

Dee how have you been... For a few cycles I also spotted, before af which I never did.. but this last af was back to normal.. hoping im on my way back.. how many cycles since your mc.. Im on number 5.. one i spotted 7 days.. aaaa... hopefully your on your way back too.. Hugs..


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Lilrojo - glad your witch has flown away now and you can get back to looking forward to O and lots of BDing lol
I am on cycle 4 now and never used to have spotting either, it sucks because i think it could be implantation or early normal spotting especially as it tends to start a few days before i expect AF.
I am gonna try Agnus Castus this cycle (when it arrives! i ordered some) because it is supposed to help regulate hormones, not sure it will make any difference but can't hurt anyway.
If we still have no BFP by summer i think i will consult the doc as to what help or investigations we can have as age is not on our sides.
But hopefully it won't come to that ......:flower:


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

Just a quick update. Scan went absolutely fine. I burst into tears when she showed me a big fat blob with a heartbeat measuring 2 days ahead! All's well. 

Pics to follow later. 

New EDD 22 November 2011.

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm sooooo happy to hear your news Pip. :hugs: Can't wait to see piccies when you get them up. Xoxoxox


----------



## puppycat

Great news Pip!
Congrats xx


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Apologies for the delay in updating, but there was no signal at the hospital.

Scan showed one healthy baby measuring 33mm and 2 days ahead of my dates. This puts me as due 22 November 2011 which makes me 10w 1d today. The sonographer couldn't see anything in-utero re spotting so they're putting it down as one of those things. I felt so relieved that I burst into tears on the table! The sonographer was lovely. She held my hand and was really sweet.

Baby is very much a wriggle-bottom. It just wouldn't keep still and, thankfully, is very, very active. We got to see little arms and feet, lots of heart-beating action and the umbilical cord.

Here are the pics:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5027/5661243236_bcce4f442c.jpg
Untitled by pip7890, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5302/5660674701_6ba915fd96.jpg
Scan 110427 by pip7890, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5221/5660672305_a281b9cc9c.jpg
Untitled by pip7890, on Flickr

Apologies for the quality. They're a photograph of the original scan photo taken with my iphone.

Thanks for your support ladies.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Gorgeous gorgeous little miss beanie!!!!! :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: Soooooo happy for you Pip. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks AMU.

I had a good long chat with the midwife in EPAU after the scan. She told me to stop worrying (about my weight, my age, my miscarriage history etc). She said this was a completely different pregnancy, that I didn't need to worry about my weight as long as I was eating healthily and that age wasn't a problem. We talked about my refusal re NT scan and she was fine with that. Her only concern is my mental health with having a history of depression, anxiety and nervous breakdown. She asked OH to keep an eye on me in that regard and if either of us have any concerns to get back in touch with them.

They'll let me know a date for my 12 week scan shortly. If I'm 10w1d today then I would expect sometime on or after 10 May when I'll be 12w. I'm back to see my own midwife on 13 May anyway for my proper booking appointment.

I'm going to try and relax now and enjoy the rest of my pregnancy.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww Pip i'm so so happy for you hun :cloud9: glad everything went ok. My little Peapod was asleep for most of my scan :haha: Love your scan pics!!! Can't wait to see your 12wk scan pics :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Sam. Mine was moving about gently and then when I started crying it got really active. After that it was all over the place. Kept turning upside down! OH said it must have ADHD! I hope not - my brother was terribly hyperactive as a kid (before ADHD was recognised). He used to sit quietly watching tv and then as soon as an advert came on he'd jump up, run around the room, vault the sofa, punch my mam and then sit back down for the next part!

The sonographer was great and at no point did I feel hurried. It was clearly an "emergency" scan session because you saw couples go in and come out in tears (very much like me the last time I was there). Only one other couple and us came out with photos (although I hid mine and we looked at them properly in the car). The longer I sat waiting the more I wanted to run out of there.

So glad it is over and actually looking forward to the 12w scan.

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm so pleased to hear you sounding so positive Pip. It sounds like the scan went as perfectly as can be and you are well on your way down the road of a healthy pregnancy. I'm so happy for you. You really deserve the best life can give you. Xoxox


----------



## xSamanthax

Mine was asleep apart from one time he/she decided to kick his/her legs and wave :cloud9: I'm still really scared that something is going to go wrong from nowtil we get the 12wk scan but i am also feeling better about everything and a lot more calmer (if that makes sense)


----------



## pip7890

Whenever you're in doubt just get that scan pic out. Whatever happens is (in the main) out of our control. Don't make the same mistake I did with my DS. I was so hung up about losing him I didn't enjoy one moment of my pregnancy. I'll never get that time back.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Yay.. Pip... so happy for you that everything is fine.. Hugs.. beautiful scan pics.. what a cute little peapod.. :)

Hope the rest of you preggo ladies are doing well... :)

AFM-cd 11 used my cbfm today for the first time.. it said low.. so thats fine with me.. lol 9 days till im due to ovulate.. maybe in a few days I will get a high.. we will see.. Im totally trying to relax about it all this time.. just using my CBFM.. thats it.. so we will see.. hope your all well...


----------



## xSamanthax

@Pip I will try not to worry too much hun, i am actually feeling a lot better now i've seen our Peapod, of course i'm still scared but feeling a lot calmer :thumbup:


----------



## Suze

Pip I'm over the moon for you :wohoo: I'm so pleased the experience for you was pleasant too and hopefully now you'll bs able to relax a bit too! Now are you going to start a pregnancy journal?!


----------



## Deethehippy

Yay Pip - that is fantastic news! - and your baby is so cute on that scan! 
You must be so relieved, i am really happy for you after you being so scared .:flower::hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Looks like I am out of the game this cycle. :cry: Temps have been on the decline for last 2 days, I've had nothing but snowy white BFNs since CD7 and I started getting some light spotting this evening. Based on ovulation on Thursday 14 April (CD26) I expected AF on 28 April so looks like I was dead-on with that prediction. :( I will admit to feeling rather sorry for myself at the moment with several bouts of tears, moodiness with LO and a fair amount of binge eating chocolate to boot. What gets me even more is that this is only my second full cycle with Ovulation since Gerri. The first was 35 day and this one will be 39, assuming AF ushers herself in fully tomorrow. I am so bummed out. I really thought we had a chance this month. So, that's all of us that entered the TWW out for this cycle.

I'm so sorry to hear your news Puppycat. :hugs: I'm sorry I hadn't said anything yet. I've been MIA for a little while due to being away and then feeling sorry for myself and choosing not to say anything at all til I could find something good to say. I've since been convinced not to bottle it up...

I hope everyone else is coping better than me at the mo. Not a pretty sight in the Muddly household tonight.


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending you lots of :hugs: hun, it isn't over until AF comes, but if it is then i really really hope that you get your BFP next month :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

allmuddledup said:


> Looks like I am out of the game this cycle. :cry: Temps have been on the decline for last 2 days, I've had nothing but snowy white BFNs since CD7 and I started getting some light spotting this evening. Based on ovulation on Thursday 14 April (CD26) I expected AF on 28 April so looks like I was dead-on with that prediction. :( I will admit to feeling rather sorry for myself at the moment with several bouts of tears, moodiness with LO and a fair amount of binge eating chocolate to boot. What gets me even more is that this is only my second full cycle with Ovulation since Gerri. The first was 35 day and this one will be 39, assuming AF ushers herself in fully tomorrow. I am so bummed out. I really thought we had a chance this month. *So, that's all of us that entered the TWW out for this cycle.*
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear your news Puppycat. :hugs: I'm sorry I hadn't said anything yet. I've been MIA for a little while due to being away and then feeling sorry for myself and choosing not to say anything at all til I could find something good to say. I've since been convinced not to bottle it up...
> 
> I hope everyone else is coping better than me at the mo. Not a pretty sight in the Muddly household tonight.

nope I am still here, so not everyone is out with af yet. I am not. 

I am so sorry you got your af!!! :hugs:
I Hope you are ok. Praying next cycle is better to you and gives you that :bfp:


----------



## allmuddledup

:dohh: I'm sorry 9babies. I didn't mean to leave you out. Glad you aren't out yet. Maybe you'll catch all the :dust: that seemed to fly by the rest of us this time. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

its ok!! I just felt sad that I was forgotten but i am over it now!! I hope I do. it has been a long 2 years of trying for me and my husband and 6 losses together (i had 5 before I met him)


----------



## puppycat

Thanks AMU - not to worry hun, I know everyone else has their own battles to fight. I just hope you find peace with this cycle, I'm almost there, I found a lovely piece which may help you ladies, let me go find it x


----------



## puppycat

Here it is. I hope it helps you as much as it has helped me xxxxx

My Lord, the baby is dead!

Why, my Lord dare I ask why? It will not hear the whisper of the wind or see the beauty of its parents face it will not see the beauty of Your creation or the flame of a sunrise. Why, my Lord?

Why, My child do you ask why? Well, I will tell you why.

You see, the child lives. 

Instead of the wind he hears the sound of angels singing before My throne. Instead of the beauty that passes he sees everlasting Beauty he sees My face. He was created and lived a short time so the image of his parents imprinted on his face may stand before Me as their personal intercessor. He knows secrets of heaven unknown to men on earth. He laughs with a special joy that only the innocent possess. My ways are not the ways of man. I create for My Kingdom and each creature fills a place in that Kingdom that could not be filled by another. He was created for My joy and his parents merits. He has never seen pain or sin. He has never felt hunger or pain. I breathed a soul into a seed, made it grow and called it forth.

I am humbled before you, my Lord, for questioning Your wisdom, goodness, and love. I speak as a foolnforgive me. I acknowledge Your sovereign rights over life and death. I thank You for the life that began for so short a time to enjoy so long an Eternity.


----------



## lilrojo

Thank you for sharing that puppy.. I really hope your okay.. I know how hard a mc is and now this is your second.. Im sooo sorry.. wishing you only the best and sending you huge hugs... I also looked for poems and such when I miscarried.. here is what I found... that gave me comfort.. 

WHAT MAKES A MOTHER? 

I thought of you and closed my eyes 
And prayed to God today 
I asked "What makes a Mother?" 
And I know I heard Him say. 
"A Mother has a baby" 
This we know is true 
"But God can you be a Mother, 
When your baby's not with you?" 

"Yes, you can," He replied 
With confidence in His voice 
"I give many women babies, 
When they leave is not their choice. 

Some I send for a lifetime, 
And others for the day. 
And some I send to feel your womb, 
But there's no need to stay." 

"I just don't understand this God 
I want my baby here." 
He took a deep breath and cleared His throat, 
And then I saw the tear. 

"I wish that I could show you, 
What your child is doing today. 
If you could see your child smile, 
With all the other children and say... 

'We go to Earth to learn our lessons, 
Of love and life and fear. 
My Mommy loved me oh so much, 
I got to come straight here. 

I feel so lucky to have a Mom, 
Who had so much love for me. 
I learned my lessons very quick, 
My Mommy set me free. 

I miss my Mommy oh so much, 
But I visit her each day. 
When she goes to sleep, 
On her pillow's where I lay 

I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek, 
And whisper in her ear. 
Mommy don't be sad today, 
I'm your baby and I'm here.' 

"So you see my dear sweet ones, 
Your children are okay. 
Your babies are born here in My home, 
And this is where they'll stay. 

They'll wait for you with Me, 
Until your lesson's through. 
And on the day that you come home 
They'll be at the gates for you. 

So now you see what makes a Mother, 
It's the feeling in your heart 
It's the love you had so much of 
Right from the very start. 

Though some on earth may not realize, 
Until their time is done. 
They'll be up here with Me one day 
And know that you're the best mom!"

An Angel Never Dies
Don&#8217;t let them say I wasn&#8217;t born,
That something stopped my heart
I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
I&#8217;ve loved you from the start.
Although my body you can&#8217;t hold
It doesn&#8217;t mean I&#8217;m gone
This world was worthy, not of me
God chose that I move on.
I know the pain that drowns your soul,
What you are forced to face
You have my word, I&#8217;ll fill your arms,
Someday we will embrace.
You&#8217;ll hear that it was meant to be,
God doesn&#8217;t make mistakes
But that wont soften your worst blow,
Or make your heart not ache.
I&#8217;m watching over all you do,
Another child you&#8217;ll bear
Believe me when I say to you,
That I am always there.
There will come a time, I promise you,
When you will hold my hand,
Stroke my face and kiss my lips
And then you&#8217;ll understand.
Although I&#8217;ve never breathed your air,
Or gazed into your eyes
That doesn&#8217;t mean I never was,
An Angel never dies.


----------



## xSamanthax

Lovely poems! 

and @9babies sending lots of :dust: your way i hope this month is your month :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo i love that poem but so upsetting, was the first one i read when i lost my Angel :cry:

Pip gorgeous scan pic's sooooooooo glad little pippin is safely snuggled and healthy :hugs::kiss:


----------



## 9babiesgone

xSamanthax said:


> Lovely poems!
> 
> and @9babies sending lots of :dust: your way i hope this month is your month :hugs:

thanks!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry Poppy.. I loved it as I feel its very true.. and it brought such comfort to me when I mc'ed at 12 weeks.. just wanted to share it and maybe help others who have lost.. which is why most of us are here.. HUGE HUGS though and now you making another beanie.. Hope all is going well for you..

AFM-cd 12 today... another low on my cbfm.. but were still gonna bd when we feel like it.. prob tonight as its been sinch cd9.. so a few days.. hope your all doing well..


----------



## poppy666

Yeah it helped me but its such a sad poem i always cried over christmas reading it :hugs: im ok thank you and hope your well too xx


----------



## lilrojo

Poppy I also cried everytime I read it.. but not anymore.. I feel im actually healing from my loss.. which is a wonderful feeling.. like Im me again.. not half of me.. you know.. happy to hear your doing well.. 

Im doing pretty well.. just waiting to o again... lol


----------



## Deethehippy

It made me cry when i read it. I hope one day i will get to be with my angels again. I will never forget of course but i want to move on too.


----------



## poppy666

Someone once said to me that our Angels souls go back to the waiting room till its time to come back and meet their mum & dad it just wasnt their time thats all :hugs: I like that thought x


----------



## mami2karina

Well we had our ultrasound a day early, Wednesday. And we are having another boy. I cried. But I'm okay now. He is healthy. And we go back May 25th for the morph scan to check everything from head to toe. He has some LONG frog legs lol. And was head down with his legs all sprawled out relaxing. I start my progesterone shots today. I have an appt in a couple of hours for the nurse at the pharmacy to show me how to do it. My BFF is going with me because she's going to be giving them to me, I can't bring myself to do it. Well just yet anyways. So here's to shots for the next 21 weeks. Hopefully they'll work and keep our lil man in there cooking a lil longer. Now to think of another boy name. This is boy #3 for me lol. Well anyways, here's the pics she gave me.
 



Attached Files:







bebe4-6.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 5









bebe4-7.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 5









bebe4-8.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

Aww you'll get use to the shots sweetie, i self inject every day and will carry on 6wks after the birth, with my last LO i hated doing them, but just got use to it. Your scan pics are sooooooooooooo cute congratz on another boy :happydance:


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks Poppy. The tech wanted to hurry up and get me the hell outta there because I broke down and was bawling. And of course DH was working so my BFF was there with me. She felt bad, but had a feeling this whole time he was a boy. I'll be okay. And I love him very much. Just really wanted that girl lol.


----------



## lilrojo

wahoo.. mami.. so happy for you.. as long as its another healthy baby right.. I would love a boy next.. I have one daughter.. trying for number two..

Still had a low on my CBFM.. today is cd13.. usually o on day 20 according to opks.. so excited to see a high or even peak.. haha cant wait makes me giddy.. :)


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck hun! And right!!! As long as he's healthy! Everyone keeps telling me, maybe they'll tell you it's really a girl at your next scan lol.


----------



## poppy666

mami2karina said:


> Thanks Poppy. The tech wanted to hurry up and get me the hell outta there because I broke down and was bawling. And of course DH was working so my BFF was there with me. She felt bad, but had a feeling this whole time he was a boy. I'll be okay. And I love him very much. Just really wanted that girl lol.

I know how you feel i did the same with my last LO when she said 'its a boy' but held it in all day. There is nothing wrong with Gender disappointment thousands of ladies go through it, but dont mean we gonna love our Boys any less. I love Korben to bits and wouldnt change him for the world.

Ive got 4 boys now aged 20,19,18 and 12mths and i pray to God he blesses me with a little girl this time as its my last :baby: but hey if i get another boy i can arrange 5 aside football :haha:


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks hun. My poor DH didn't know what to do with me because I cried and cried all afternoon and night, I cried myself to sleep. Yesterday I was better. Bought him a little onsie that says "I may be small, but I'm still a big deal" lol.


----------



## poppy666

lol it took me 8wks after my scan with korben to even buy anything blue :dohh: im having a gender scan at 16wks to prepared myself lol but ive always bought pink girly things for my friends and it just be nice to buy at last for my own little one :cloud9: but if another boy its a playmate for korben anyways :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Mami - Karina will continue to be Number 1 Princess with all those brothers around!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

lilrojo - sending you bags of :dust:

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Congrats Mami! at least he is healthy, i cried when i found out Ellie was a girl as i really wanted a boy :blush: I soon got over it though. I'm hoping this one will be a boy but i don't mind if it is a girl as i know Ellie would love a sister :thumbup: 

@lilrojo sending you lots and lots of :dust: hun hope you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I finally caved in and started a pregnancy journal. The link is in my signature. I hope I'm not bringing doom on myself for doing so :shrug:

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Yay Pip so glad you have started a journal hun!! :hugs: i'm stalking you :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Sam

How do I give the link to my journal a title? Like yours? It just seems tidier.

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Pip i'm really rubbish at explaining things lol but i'll try :haha:

You need to copy the link to your journal then on your siggy you type what you want the link to say like mine says My PAL Journal then hightlight it all and while it is highlighted, then you click the button that has a world on it with a paperclip thing on its side, then just paste the link into the box that pops up and click ok 

See what i mean by not been good at tell people how to do stuff :dohh:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Mami on finding out you have a little boy - i personally have a soft spot for boy babies - how exciting to find out - i never asked for my 2 so it was a surprise at the birth but if i finally get another BFP i want to ask this time :0)


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats mami!! boys are a lot of fun!! LOL

I am having a hard time, been the 5th time I havent gotten any help for my daughter, with her "issues" and I am tired of getting the run around. so I called again and might be able to get an appt for developmental delays, and yet now I lost the one paper I Need to send them. uggh. I Moved and now I can not find it. : /


----------



## poppy666

Till they hit teenagers then they're a nightmare :haha:


----------



## xSamanthax

9babiesgone said:


> congrats mami!! boys are a lot of fun!! LOL
> 
> I am having a hard time, been the 5th time I havent gotten any help for my daughter, with her "issues" and I am tired of getting the run around. so I called again and might be able to get an appt for developmental delays, and yet now I lost the one paper I Need to send them. uggh. I Moved and now I can not find it. : /

Hope you manage to find the paper you need hun :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks samantha. still havent found it! :cry:


----------



## xSamanthax

9babiesgone said:


> thanks samantha. still havent found it! :cry:

It's normally the case with something you need, you can never find it... it will probably be in the last place you would look. Hope you find it soon though :hugs:


----------



## x.angel.x

heyy hayley in with you on this !!
TTC after a miscarriage in july had the implant in august, then had it taken out in march. 

FX'd to all of us x


----------



## pip7890

xSamanthax said:


> Pip i'm really rubbish at explaining things lol but i'll try :haha:
> 
> You need to copy the link to your journal then on your siggy you type what you want the link to say like mine says My PAL Journal then hightlight it all and while it is highlighted, then you click the button that has a world on it with a paperclip thing on its side, then just paste the link into the box that pops up and click ok
> 
> See what i mean by not been good at tell people how to do stuff :dohh:

Worked a treat, thanks!

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Glad you got it to work :thumbup:


----------



## joey300187

pip i just pressed to your journal and it says link not found ;s xx


----------



## pip7890

Ah. I've broken it!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

I think I've fixed it now. Please try again!

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Its working now Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

really wish I was pregnant!!! Pleae give me a :bfp: in a couple of days!!!

havent tested yet.
still nauseous as hell.


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck 9babies... lots and lots of dust to you..

Im exhausted but just wanted to pop in to see how you all were... 

Happy your started a journal Pip.. i shall stalk, starting tomorrow.. :)

Poppy-Sam-Hope your both doing well.. Mami you too..:)

Im hoping for a boy for my next... have one girl.. but dont care either way.. :) just want to be pregant again.. CD 14 for me and I know Im getting closer to ovulation as cm has picked up a ton.. no test need for my cbfm today.. maybe tomorrow.. oh and Im not finding out the sex of our next, found out with my daughter and was planning to with number 2 until I miscarried..


----------



## pip7890

Hello everyone

Hopefully you'll have your :bfp:s soon. 

Gender scans were not offered when I was pregnant with DS. I think we will find out this time though. 

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending lots of :dust: to you all that are trying i really hope you get your :bfp: this time!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Why do i have to ovulate on CD20-21??!! I have a 3 week wait and then a 2 week wait each cycle!! ahhhhhh LOL

Good luck to those near testing :flower:


----------



## pip7890

:wave: Dee!

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

Hiya havn't been on hear for a bit had a bad couple of months getting very frustrated. I have also been having problems with my cycles loads of spotting which was driving me insane. Anyway just tested this morning at 11dpo and think I have a faint but visible:bfp: :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

:wohoo: Cazi! Pics?!!!

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

Cannot wait to test again in the morning!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=199304&d=1304248717


----------



## poppy666

I seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it Caz :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

I think that is a BFP Caz! :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Caz did you use the Soy? x


----------



## cazi77

poppy666 said:


> Caz did you use the Soy? x

I didn't this month only because I went on hol during the 1st week of my cycle and forgot it lol!!!


----------



## cazi77

I've become obsessed this afternoon just done another test that is a lot clearer and I havn't had to destroy it to take a pic lol! Wot do u guys think?
 



Attached Files:







DSC06297.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 4









P5010276.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 3









P5010273.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

Id say deffo :bfp::bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee:


----------



## xSamanthax

Oh wow congrats hun!! i would say :bfp:!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Cazi def BFP... Happy & Healthy 9 months to you...

Dee... I also wonder that same question, as I seem to ovualte on day 20 according to the opks... using the cbfm this time see what that says.. just dtd every few days.. and relaxing and staying busy.. 

CD15 and another low.. but I have heard of women going from low to peak so we will see.. just keep testing and doing what it wants lol.. 

Hope your all having a nice weekend..


----------



## cazi77

lilrojo said:



> Congrats Cazi def BFP... Happy & Healthy 9 months to you...
> 
> Dee... I also wonder that same question, as I seem to ovualte on day 20 according to the opks... using the cbfm this time see what that says.. just dtd every few days.. and relaxing and staying busy..
> 
> CD15 and another low.. but I have heard of women going from low to peak so we will see.. just keep testing and doing what it wants lol..
> 
> Hope your all having a nice weekend..

Hiya thanks. Just to let you know I went from low to peak this month didn't think I was going to ov coz I usually get a few highs before peaks. Didn't get my peak until CD 17. HTH xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:bfp::yipee:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Cazi - that's a :bfp: to me!

:happydance:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Congrats on your BFP hun - very clear! xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay caz!! congrats.


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations again Caz - tests are very definate now! :flower:


----------



## xSamanthax

How are all you lovely ladies that are TTC?? Anyone near there testing date? Sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## PJ32

congratulations Caz,:bfp:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:, you're due a week after me


----------



## poppy666

Hey PJ Eternal got her BFP too, noticed in your siggy :happydance: hope your well sweetie xx


----------



## Embo78

Hey guys :wave:
Please could I join?? I wanted to join you after my 2nd mmc in January. But after a long talk with my DF we decided to take a break from TTC until I'm ready properly.
I've had 2 cycles and this is our first month TTC :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

supposed to test today. but after last night, I dont know if I will. :cry:


----------



## pip7890

:wave: Embo. Good to see you.

Pip x


----------



## Embo78

Hey pip :wave: can't believe you're almost 11 weeks :)


----------



## pip7890

Me neither. I think this baby might really happen!

Pip x


----------



## Embo78

I know it will :) I hope I get my forever baby too although I am absolutely petrified to get pregnant again. Losing 2 baby's in 4 months changed me forever. I just hope we don't have to go through that again :(
I


----------



## xSamanthax

9babiesgone said:


> supposed to test today. but after last night, I dont know if I will. :cry:

:shock: Aww whats wrong hun?? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Embo78 said:


> Hey guys :wave:
> Please could I join?? I wanted to join you after my 2nd mmc in January. But after a long talk with my DF we decided to take a break from TTC until I'm ready properly.
> I've had 2 cycles and this is our first month TTC :)

Welocome Embo good luck and wishing you a sticky :dust::dust:[



9babiesgone said:


> supposed to test today. but after last night, I dont know if I will. :cry:

You ok sweetie? x


----------



## 9babiesgone

my husband laid a bombshell on me last night and told me he doenst think we should have one now. and I dont understand why he would change his mind, after we agreed to try again, and had unprotected sex, an dnow I can not change things and make it so we didnt have unprotected sex. a little late for him to change his mind. and I asked him more than once if he was sure we should try now and he said he wanted. to. 

he makes me so dang mad!!


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww hun maybe he is just scared about having another MC again, you can't change things now so i would still do a test and if its BFP then hopefully he will come around and be happy. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hope so bc it is mostly his fault, I could have used protection but we didnt. and now to change your mind after the fact, is really stupid. : / uggh

so I am going to test this afternoon or tomorrow morning bc I have to go out and buy an pregnancy test. : (


----------



## Embo78

So sorry to hear that 9babies. Maybe he's being protective of you and doesn't want you to go through the loss of another baby. This is how my DF felt until I put his mind at rest.
Sending you big :hugs: you gave me some lovely kind words after my mc in january :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!!! I am so sorry you ever lost a n baby embo!! Iam really rooting fo ryou. :hugs:

thanks for your nice words. I hope that is the case!!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Poppy :)


----------



## poppy666

I agree with Samantha, you cant change anything now so still test and see first then have a talk with him :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks poppy!!!! I really hope he can handle it if I am pregnant bc changing you r mind like this, is just plain silly!!

you guys support means so mcuh to me, I will update you after I poas this afternoon!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all well... thanks cazi that helps.. the lh line looks like its getting darker so Im sure it will happen.. 

9babies-I would test anyway.. especially if af hasnt shown.. you need to know either way and i bet your dh is just stressed out.. I get that way lol say im done then once i have more time to really think i change my mine.. hope your ok.. hugs sent to you..

Dee & all-how are you too doing.. where are you all at in your cycles...

Hi, embo good luck and welcome back to ttc...

AFM-cd16 and another low this morning but like i said the lh line is getting darker, im supposed to ovulate in 4 days according to when I got pos. opks so we will see.. just dtd normal when we feel like it.. hoping for a miracle at the end of the month.. :) this month has been so relaxed and busy..


----------



## Embo78

9babiesgone said:


> thanks!!!! I am so sorry you ever lost a n baby embo!! Iam really rooting fo ryou. :hugs:
> 
> thanks for your nice words. I hope that is the case!!!

I hope you get your :bfp: like NOW! You so deserve it. We all do :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks embo and lilrojo!!!

means a ton to me to have your support!!!!


:hugs:

I can not test till this afternoon but I will keep you guys updated .


----------



## Embo78

Please do! I'll be checking every 2 mins lol!! Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## poppy666

Looking forward to your testing, once you get that BFP we'll all deal with your hubby :haha::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

nausea, back pain, exhastion, fatigue, moodiness, cravings, really teary eyed, extra cm, Yep I think, I am!! !so if I am, I am going to beat his ass, if he thinks I am going to be sad about this. this is what we have wanted for 2 freakin years!!!


----------



## Embo78

All sound very promising. I've got everything crossed :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

How long til you can test?? I WANNA KNOW!!! :haha: I'm so impatient, i really hope you get your BFP hun and that this one is a sticky bean, you so deserve it :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

in 5 hours!!! LOL


----------



## xSamanthax

5 hrs! Damn i'll be in bed then :rofl: At least i know what i'm doing the first thing in the morning lol coming on here to see what your test said! :haha: sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: you way!!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!! LOL the time differences from america and the uk crack me up!!!

can not wait to share my news!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Can't you test a tiny bit earlier for us English people 9babies?? Heheh
I am keen to see how you did too :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

No actually I cant. sorry. I live about 20-30 driving from a store, and I do not have a car, and I have to wait for my mom to come take me. sorry


----------



## Deethehippy

Aww ok - well good luck then sweetie and i will come back in the morning to check up - FX! :flower:


----------



## Embo78

Nice try deethehippy!!!! You only said what I thought :rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I wish I could. I really would. I am so dang anxious. and MY MOM isnt picking up her phone. but she should be on her way in the next hour or so and then we go out. so hopefully it will be sooner than that. but I doubt it : /


----------



## xSamanthax

:happydance: whenever you get to do it good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Yeah good luck to you - FX! :flower:
Will check back tomorrow to see if you managed to test :0)


----------



## Suze

I'm excited for 9babies too, she's back online now so hopefully some news very soon :happydance:

Happy 12 weeks btw Poppy :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks Suze :hugs:

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh if she back online she may of tested :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Embo78 said:


> I know it will :) I hope I get my forever baby too although I am absolutely petrified to get pregnant again. Losing 2 baby's in 4 months changed me forever. I just hope we don't have to go through that again :(
> I

Me too. I know how you feel hun xx

9babies hasn't updated but her ticker has changed? :shrug:


----------



## Embo78

Hey ladies :wave:
Sorry to see 9babies hasnt updated. 

I'm 7 dpo and feeling really icky and gagging on everything. Think it may be a pos sign. I'm so scared tho :( I'd be so happy if I got pregnant so quickly but also petrified at the same time :(


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Hope everyone is doing good today.. and hope 9babies is doing ok.. see her ticker changed but no update... hugs to her is she is reading this...

AFM-cd17 today and another low on my cbfm.. hmmm... this is crazy... pip did you get highs on yours or did you just go straight to peak... think that may happen to me..according to my opks I should be oing in 3 days... I have been bding so we're covered..


----------



## xSamanthax

:dust: to everyone ! 

9Babies, i'm really sorry hun if your test was a BFN. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

It wasnt MY ticker just automatically changed. I am changing it now!! I GOT MY :bfp:


----------



## poppy666

OMG CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks poppy!!!! : )


I am so dang happy!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

9babiesgone said:


> It wasnt MY ticker just automatically changed. I am changing it now!! I GOT MY :bfp:

OMG OMG OMG OMG I AM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Congrats hun!!! I really hope this is your sticky bean


----------



## poppy666

Forgot to ask what does hubby think? :wacko:


----------



## 9babiesgone

:wacko: eh he said he was ok with it, he was just saying if we didnt get pregnant this round, he wanted us to wait, but I guess he is ok with it now, bc I already am.


----------



## 9babiesgone

xSamanthax said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> It wasnt MY ticker just automatically changed. I am changing it now!! I GOT MY :bfp:
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG I AM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Congrats hun!!! I really hope this is your sticky beanClick to expand...

thanks samantha!!!! I am so excited to join you all!!!


----------



## poppy666

Awww all good. Now we want a sticky sending loads of baby dust :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!!! woohoo!!! pma all the way so hoping it sticks.


----------



## poppy666

Has your consultant no adviced you to take baby asprin or something? x


----------



## xSamanthax

Yep sending lots of sticky dust your way :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust::dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust::dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hmm think i might of over done it :rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

well I am going to call today and make an appt hopefully for this week!!! and go in and get progesterone shots!!! already on high folic acid pills, iron pills, and prenatals.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks samantha!! I need all the sticky dust I can get.


----------



## poppy666

9babiesgone said:


> well I am going to call today and make an appt hopefully for this week!!! and go in and get progesterone shots!!! already on high folic acid pills, iron pills, and prenatals.

Good :thumbup: didnt know you could take more than 5mg's of folic daily? plus prenatal pills wont they also have folic in them? sorry just making sure your ok :dohh::haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have very little folic acid going on with me. so they said it was ok, as long as I switched out taking the high folic acids pills and the prenatals, every other day. I dont know is that weird??


----------



## xSamanthax

If you don't mind me asking what was the furthest you got to in your MCs?


----------



## 9babiesgone

12 weeks! : /


----------



## xSamanthax

Sorry didn't mean to upset you :hugs: Ok well i will make sure i do lots of praying for you and PMA PMA PMA This one is your sticky bean!! Before you know it you will be past that and deciding if you are going to find out the sex :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay!! I hope so!!!! omgosh I just noticed you got to 10 weeks and 5 days. wow .. congrats that is far along!!!!! :hugs:

lots of sticky dust for you too!!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

Thanks hun! i can't wait til the 16th of May, Thats when i'm having my 12wk scan and hopefully everything is ok and 'Peapod' is still alive and well and growing :thumbup: then i can start telling people as i am quite big already and i think most people are guessing but not saying anything coz of my MC that and i really wanna tell Ellie, she just thinks i'm getting really fat at the moment :dohh:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations!!!

Will post properly later but am in a car park loo at the moment - needs must!!!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

So funny. Have you seen my ticker?!!! That's why I'm stuck in the loo!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

lol know the feeling Pip ive only managed today after 2 days of it :dohh:


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh pip!! hilarious!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

xSamanthax said:


> Thanks hun! i can't wait til the 16th of May, Thats when i'm having my 12wk scan and hopefully everything is ok and 'Peapod' is still alive and well and growing :thumbup: then i can start telling people as i am quite big already and i think most people are guessing but not saying anything coz of my MC that and i really wanna tell Ellie, she just thinks i'm getting really fat at the moment :dohh:

it will go well I Just know it. *sticky bean* :dust: :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats 9babies, much sticky baby dust your way...

only a few of us left to join you all... hopefully this month.. :)


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww Pip! :hugs: Your post was funny though :haha: I managed to go yesterday i think it was after like 3 days :dohh:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have always had bad constipation due to my ed for so long, but lately it is even worse. I feel your pain pip!! LOL

lilrojo sending a ton of :dust: for you and all the others still waiting. I am rooting you guys on .


----------



## allmuddledup

Wow. Congratulations 9babies. Sending all the sticky :dust: I have! Xoxox


----------



## Suze

Congratulations 9babies :happydance: Like everyone else said, I too hope this is a sticky one :thumbup:


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm waiting for Ov day to roll around again. I don't expect it til sometime between CD22-30. I Ov'd CD26 last cycle and CD22 the cycle before that. My body also attempted to Ov about 5 weeks after we said goodbye to Gerri but I don't think it succeeded as I didn't get any progesteroney symptoms during TWW that time. That's all the Ov action I've seen since 26 December. I hate my damn slow unreliable body some days. I am hoping I get the chance to see another BFP again someday and have hope it might result in a baby 8 months later but my hope is waning. I am on the verge of just assuming it won't ever happen (and being incredibly surprised if it does). Sorry for sounding so gloomy. I'm running a little low on hope and optimism today.


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry allmuddledup that is so hard on you lately. I am really rooting fo ryou. and hoping things get better!!! Praying that you ovulate not too late this month!!! :hugs: :dust:

and thanks suze and you for congratulating me.


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks 9babies. I really appreciate that. I truly hope that this pregnancy works out beautifully for you. You've been through more than enough for one lifetime. :hugs:

How does your OH feel about the BFP btw? He had a bit of a wobbly on you the other day didn't he? I hope he is fully on board now you've got the good news. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

all-I totally know how your feeling.. not exactly obviously but.. I also feel like ttc is taking forever.. and what if it never happens again.. but I try to stay positive.. it just has to happen again.. i dont know what i do.. some days are so hard.. Hugs to you and hope you ovulate sooner rather than later.. my cbfm is still low and im on cd17.. usually o on day 20.. so was expecting a high today.. :(


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks lilrojo. :hugs: I reckon the CBFM says low right now cuz it may have missed the first initial hormonal shift that takes you from Low to High. It should definitely pick up your surge though as that one is hard to miss. Hang in there hun. Xoxox


----------



## 9babiesgone

allmuddledup said:


> Thanks 9babies. I really appreciate that. I truly hope that this pregnancy works out beautifully for you. You've been through more than enough for one lifetime. :hugs:
> 
> How does your OH feel about the BFP btw? He had a bit of a wobbly on you the other day didn't he? I hope he is fully on board now you've got the good news. :hugs:

thank you!!! YOur words mean so much to me!! 
He feels better about it now and I think this afternoon he is bragging about it to his coworkers!! but I am still sorta mad at him fo rputting me thru that ringer. hormones are all over. LOL


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks.. all so nice that even when you feel down you are so encouraging to others.. and I hope so.. been at it so wont matter I guess.. as long as I get a peak .. no reason i shouldnt I guess.. but thanks so much


----------



## pip7890

I escaped the bathroom :wohoo:!!!!!

Lilrojo - I got lows, then highs, then peaks. AMU is right. It might have missed your surge but it should pick up the peak. Are you temping as well?

9babies - I'm so thrilled for you and glad that your OH has come around. It's hard for them too and I know I forget that sometimes.

Puppycat - if you're around :hugs:

Poppy - you're yomping ahead with this pregnancy. Go girl!

AMU - you are such a lovely person. Like others say you always have a positive word no matter how low you are feeling. Lots of big :hugs: my :friends:

Dee - :wave:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Your really not that far behind me Pip :happydance: glad you managed the bathroom lol x


----------



## pip7890

I was conscious I'd been in there 20 minutes. The ladies is right next to the car park attendant's office and I'm sure he must have wondered what the hell I was doing in there for so long. I was just glad no-one came in to use one of the other cubicles whilst I was in there!

Feel much better now though :rofl: At least 2lbs lighter!!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Pip-nope dont temp... up alot through the night with my lo... was using opks but quit now since i got my cbfm... just gonna keep at bding and keep at the cbfm and see what happens


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed this is your month :dust:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Pip :hugs:

Have decided not going to TTC this month, it's my birthday on 20th so going to have a big blast, night out and TGI Friday's and then TTC in June. Seems odd to think our original plan was to wait until June and here we are.

Congrats 9babies! So happy for you and echo the hopes for a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks puppy!!!! :dust: for June!!! Good luck and have fun celebrating your birthday!!!


----------



## MissBabyFace

Hi all! I'm Sara and I suffered my first and hopefully last miscarriage in December, me and OH decided to try to conceive and this is our 3rd month :D


----------



## mami2karina

Congrats ninebabies!!!! I pray it's a sticky little bean for you!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

MissBabyFace said:


> Hi all! I'm Sara and I suffered my first and hopefully last miscarriage in December, me and OH decided to try to conceive and this is our 3rd month :D

:hugs:and so sorry about your miscarriage.. welcome to the group.. there are a lot of wonderful ladies here..

I had my first, and hopefully only miscarriage in November, me and my dh are on cycle 5.. Good luck..


----------



## xSamanthax

MissBabyFace said:


> Hi all! I'm Sara and I suffered my first and hopefully last miscarriage in December, me and OH decided to try to conceive and this is our 3rd month :D

:hi: Welcome so sorry about your loss :hugs: I had my first and fingers crossed only MC in Jan this year. Sending lots of :dust: your way and i hope you get your BFP soon :hugs: 

@Puppycat Hope you have a fantastic birthday hun!! :hugs: Sending you lots of :dust: for June :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Hello Sara. I'm sorry for your loss. Welcome to the group. 

:wave: Mami - good to see you!

Pip x


----------



## MissBabyFace

Thanks all :D hope you all get your bfp's this year xx


----------



## Deethehippy

I came back to see how 9babies was doing and i see you got your BFP!!!!
Congratulations to you! That is fab news :thumbup:
Bet you are on :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont know how much longer I will be on bnb, pm me if you want my phone number so we can txt and stay in touch. 
I just found out this afternoon that there is no fetal pole no sac nothing, and I started bleeding. and me an dhusband might not try again for 2-5 years from now. I am pretty broken. dont know if I can stay here, bc honestly it is just hurting me badly now and I feel like a bloody idiot for getting excited and thinking this time woudl be different. :cry:

good luck everyone. blessings and light.

and :dust:

you all deserve it!!!!


----------



## puppycat

I am so sorry hun. Take each day as it comes and see how you feel in a few days or weeks. Honestly BnB has been a great support for me with my chemical this last week - I completely feel your pain and am really sorry this has happened to you yet again.

Big big :hugs: my love xx


----------



## pip7890

I am so sorry. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

9babies I am so sorry to hear your news. :hugs: I can fully understand not feeling like being able to hang round on BnB but also like Puppycat said, you'll find fantastic support here if you stay. I have taken both routes after losses and decided to stay this time as I have made some truly wonderful friends that keep me going in a way that my RL friends just can't, not having been through multiple losses, LTTTC, etc.

Sending you lots of love and hugs. :hug:


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww hun! i am so so sorry :hugs: sending you lots and lots of :hugs: If you do decide to leave BnB pm me your email addy and we can stay in touch. I'm so so sorry you aregoing through this again :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

9babies I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

9babies-I am so so sorry.. you so dont deserve to go through this anymore.. i wish for you to stay but if you decide to go we all understand... Huge hugs.. we will all miss you if you leave..

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well...

Puppy-have fun celebrating for your birthday sounds like a wonderful night.. :) maybe just what you need..

All-hope your doing well.. is the hag gone?

Dee-how are you doing..

Pip-Poppy-Sam-Mami=hope your all doing well and your bumps are growing beautifully..

cd18 and another low on the cbfm.. not dwelling though with it being month one.. just dtd.. did it this morning at like 12 am.. lol.. when we finally went to sleep.. as lo wasnt wanting to give in to bed.. but oh well really have no idea when I will ovulate.. just gonna keep dtd when we want and hope for the best.. should be soon though as my cm is changing and becoming more abundant.. :) 

Good luck to the rest of you..


----------



## pip7890

My bloat is growing beautifully and my weight is rocketing up! Looking forward to discovering a bump under there soon. 

Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks ladies! I dont know how to feel, I am just broken. :cry: 
and I dont want to bring anyone down.


----------



## pip7890

I can't even begin to imagine how you feel but I expect broken is an understatement.

You will not bring anyone down. Just know we are here for you. Like Sam days if you don't want to post but would like to keep in touch PM us with an email address and/or FB page. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

9babies-I agree with pip.. broken has to be an understatement... and you should know your not bringing any of us down.. we have all been through a loss and the support here is amazing.. but if you must go.. please do send us a pm with a email or fb.. like pip said we would love to stay in contact with you.. 

Hugs


----------



## 9babiesgone

I will try to be on here, but I wont be on here much at all. my facebook is shana harwood. you can look me up!!! 

thanks for all your support. broken sure is an understatement. devastated would be more like it.


----------



## lilrojo

I will be sure to look you up and friend you.. im logan by the way.. so you know.. hope your going to be ok.. be sure to stop in let us know how your doing.. 

Love and Hugs to you and your dh..


----------



## puppycat

You're not bringing us down hun :hugs: xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks people. I will try to stop in every once in awhile but for right now it is super hurting to be here.


----------



## pip7890

Assuming you are Shana and not Shana Kay then I have just sent you a friend request on FB. 

If anyone else would like to be my FB friend PM me and I'll let you have my email address so you can find me. btw, pregnancy not yet announced on FB. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

We understand Shana. Take it easy and look after yourself. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

It won't let me add you shana :( If anyone wants to add me they can do *CLICK HERE* My pregnancy isn't announced on FB either so please don't say anything about it on there just yet :hugs: By the way please add a message on it to say your from BnB otherwise i won't add you :haha:


----------



## PJ32

Hi everyone, i tried to add you too 9babies, but it wont let me. I will PM you my name is Vikki so you know. xx


----------



## PJ32

Hi Sam

I've just sent you a request too but didn't send a message with it, if you want to add me i am vikki


----------



## puppycat

Funny seeing how different peoples BnB names are from their real ones - besides Samantha obviously :haha:


----------



## xSamanthax

Added you all that have sent a request so far :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Lol yeah i'm not very imaginative when it comes to Forum names, except one that i use on one forum which is Trance_Gemini :haha:


----------



## puppycat

It is hard, I'm glad you only have to decide once!


----------



## xSamanthax

I am all of a sudden really cold, had to put my jumper on and the bullet nips are not helping with the sore :holly:!!! :rofl: on another note i need to think what i'm going to make for tea.....


----------



## PJ32

only my right nip is hurting, my left one is getting jealous :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

So what are all of our real names.. mine is logan.. :)


----------



## puppycat

I'm Lynnette :wave:


----------



## lilrojo

Puppy-That is such a beautiful name.. I have loved the name for such a long time..


----------



## PJ32

:hi: I'm Vikki


----------



## 9babiesgone

shana


----------



## 9babiesgone

I sent you a friend request samantha!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

Just added you now hun :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!!


----------



## puppycat

Awww thanks Logan - Heh. I do like my name I must admit :D


----------



## allmuddledup

:wave: I'm Ellen!


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies!!


----------



## PJ32

Right, I'm off to bed, its only 9.30pm here, I am officially a lightwieght.

Night night ladies x


----------



## pip7890

:wave: I'm Karen. I'm FB friends with Sam and Lynette so feel free to add me.

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

wow 930 already what time is it in England.... its only 122 pm.. here


----------



## xSamanthax

Its 7:23pm here in England, makes me laugh the time differences, its so strange


----------



## lilrojo

That is really strange.. almost 6 hrs later than me.. will have to remember that.. lol..

you guys are sleeping while Im eating supper.. haha


----------



## allmuddledup

Ah, time zones, a constant factor in my life. All of my family are in Amercan and my friends are all over the globe. Before I pick up the phone to ring anyone I have to ask myself what time it is where they are (that goes for my friends in England cuz I am so used to being able to ring various people at unsociable GMT hours).


----------



## poppy666

Two more Soy babies today :happydance: been out all day and i come online to find two more members got their BFPs taking the Soy woohooo im excited lol x

Hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

it is only 12: 02 pm here.


----------



## lilrojo

Where are you at 9 babies?? Its now 2pm here


----------



## 9babiesgone

in california


----------



## Suze

So sorry 9babies, I'm sure you will come to the right decision about whether to stick around here or not, and like others have said we are all here to support you :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi my names Shona I have just turned 30 I suffered my loss in February and this is my 2nd proper cycle xx


----------



## xSamanthax

wantingagirl said:


> Hi my names Shona I have just turned 30 I suffered my loss in February and this is my 2nd proper cycle xx

:hi: Hun, i am so so sorry for your loss, welcome to the group :hugs: Sending yu lots of :dust: hope you get your BFP and Sticky Bean soon


----------



## puppycat

It's so exciting when we get new members in here, I'm sorry for your losses but you've definitely come to the right place! :hugs: x


----------



## wantingagirl

awwh thanks :hugs: and so sorry to both of you and everyone else for your losses. I have a little boy and is weird when I was pregnant I did nothing else but worry about miscarriage, stillbirth etc and he was fine so I let go with the next pregnancy and was so happy and the thought never crossed my mind I couldnt believe it after 16 months ish of ttc. I ovulated day 16 after my loss then day 12 the next time then day 12 again this cycle and currently 2 dpo. I feel like this whole ttc thing is taking its toll on me and feels like a lifetime. 

Thank you so much for the warm welcome 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Everything went brill at scan this morning, here's a piccy of it sucking its thumb :haha:

Spot on dates with ovulation 12+3 :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Oops forgot piccy :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







12wk scan 014.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mami2karina

Oh Poppy!!!! How beautiful! I'm glad everything is okay! It's amazing isn't it?


----------



## poppy666

Was scared this morning but so relieved just to see hb again, now try to relax more xx


----------



## mami2karina

I've been the same way the whole time. Just waiting for my next scan to see a heartbeat and know my LO is still in there!


----------



## pip7890

Such a detailed scan. Fantastic news Poppy. 

Welcome Shona. I think I've seen you on Gash's thread. 

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

Can't believe I've made it to 17 weeks!!!! 2nd 17P shot tomorrow. I have my 20 week anatomy scan and appointment the 26th. Can't wait for the ultrasound and verify the sex of the verify. Well confirm if it really is a boy. The tech wouldn't put it on the report, she said too early, so I'm holding out hope that there's still a chance baby could be a girl. I'm okay now if it is a boy, I just really really really feel that it's a girl so we will see. And I've been looking at some different websites on fetal development and the female genitalia look so much like male at 16 weeks still. So IDK. I'm just still hoping I guess. It's just that this baby's ultrasound doesn't look like my other 2 boys' one bit. I'm just glad baby is healthy.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Pip, your next :happydance:

Im going for gender scan at 16wks then i can go shopping lol


----------



## mami2karina

I want to shop too! I'm just scared I'm going to go buy boy things and then baby really be a girl! This is why I am skeptical https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## poppy666

Sooooooooooooo hard to tell isnt it before 16wks x


----------



## mami2karina

Yup! And I was 15+6. And with the progesterone supplements it can cause female genitalia to become swollen and enlarged. So I'm just waiting to confirm in 3 weeks. But I really am okay now if it is another boy. Regardless I LOVE LOVE LOVE my baby so much. I just don't know, I have felt from day 1 that baby is a girl and still don't believe it's a boy.


----------



## poppy666

Fx'd for you sweetie and they say girl :cloud9: think id die of shock if they told me that lol too use to popping out boys :haha:


----------



## mami2karina

Girl I feel ya! You guys must think "poor Mami, she's in denial and nuts and driving us nuts with it" lol. My family keeps telling me "Brittany you're setting yourself up for disappointment it's another boy, get over it and suck it up". Love my family to pieces. I keep showing my poor DH all these websites on why I'm doubting it and comparing the same pics to our ultrasound. I think he thinks I'm nuts by now too lol.


----------



## poppy666

No dont think your nuts sweetie, people get it wrong all the time even on 20wk scans... my friend got told a boy all along and she had a girl 5yrs ago lol...


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies..

Welcome to the newbies... This group is an amazing group of women.. 

Poppy-love love love your scan.. cant wait to throw mine up, and join you all..

Pip-excited for your next scan..!

Puppy-how are you doing.. 

Dee & All-Hope your both doing ok... 

9babies-If your lurking at all hugs and hope your ok..

AFM-I did it, got a high today.. yay.. there will be some bding tonigh...wahoo... so happy to see it made my PMA go back up to high.. :) Pretty sure my peak is right around the corner..


----------



## poppy666

Good luck now you got your high sweetie :happydance::happydance: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks poppy.. I know what were doing tonight.. lol..


----------



## pip7890

:wohoo: lilrojo - get :sex:

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks pip.. you ladies have been so wonderful..

Even when your already preggo your all still cheering us who aren't on.. thanks for all your continued support..


----------



## poppy666

pmsl think my OH would want a bit of that but i dant do anything, his balls be dragging on floor havnt dtd since i ov'd :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Deethehippy

I am ok thanks Lilrojo - just waiting to ovulate lol 
Good luck with the BDing :flower:


----------



## allmuddledup

Yay! That's great news lilrojo! I knew the CBFM would still work if you started it late. :wohoo: go catch that eggy!!!

AFM - nothing to report. Just waiting to Ov. It will be weeks yet. I have an appointment with Gyne on 11 May. I don't expect he'll do anything for me straight away though. I anticipate he will order some blood tests and possibly want to do a laparoscopy before he will offer any treatment or assistance with TTC. I'm hoping for something to help me with PCOS and ovulation. It will probably be months before any medications are offered though. I'm bracing myself for a long wait.


----------



## lilrojo

Im sure when I get my BFP my dh will be wanting some that long too.. lol..


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Dee-hope your ovulation day comes earlier.. do you temp or use opks or anything like that..

All-Thank you so much.. it was because of you that I started it, even late.. I love it so far.. so thanks so much.. I hope you ouvlate soon too.. are you getting close..


----------



## mami2karina

I just wanted to say good luck to all you ladies! And Poppy how'd you get so lucky to have such an understanding DH??? Mine will NOT leave me alone. I do NOT want sex in the least bit, it's uncomfortable, painful and I just am NEVER in the mood. UGH. He doesn't understand at all. I read in a Redbook magazine about maintanence sex one time. Now I completely understand it lol.


----------



## poppy666

He getting a little impatient but he knows im scared so just waiting till im ready, plus im not in the mood for it anyhow lol x


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. I have already told my dh when I get preggo there will be no sex till after Im 12 weeks..


----------



## pip7890

I've not :sex: since the day I got the :bfp: I've felt too nauseous and for about 4 weeks I couldn't bear the smell of him! I am starting to have naughty dreams so hopefully I'll get some action soon!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

I'm ok thanks Logan - I'm off out tonight and won't be home until late. Weighed myself this morning and lost 4lbs - show how little we've been eating the last few days with no food in the house :haha: all stocked up now :D


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending lots of :dust: to you ladies that are trying hope you get your :bfp: soon!!! 

@Poppy what a fantatsic scan hun!!!! Congrats :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

thanks everyone :) and luv the bump pics!!!

Pip yes Nat (Gash) is a very good friend. I was preggers with her for a little while shes ace :thumbup: xxx


----------



## lilrojo

wantingagirl said:


> thanks everyone :) and luv the bump pics!!!
> 
> Pip yes Nat (Gash) is a very good friend. I was preggers with her for a little while shes ace :thumbup: xxx

How long have u been using the cbfm? Im on my first cycle with it


----------



## wantingagirl

lilrojo said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> thanks everyone :) and luv the bump pics!!!
> 
> Pip yes Nat (Gash) is a very good friend. I was preggers with her for a little while shes ace :thumbup: xxx
> 
> How long have u been using the cbfm? Im on my first cycle with itClick to expand...

Oh lots of cycles hun..... Im on my 19th cycle so I would say 6 months without then 3 months without cos of my loss so I would say about 10 cycles.

Last time it took me 7 months without and 5 months using cbfm 

xxx


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone. Think I've got my :bfp: I'm in utter shock. 
Have a l


----------



## Embo78

Sorry!! Don't know how that happened!!

What I was gonna say is please have a look in the gallery and tell ne what you think :)


----------



## puppycat

I see today's hun! WOOOOOOOOOOO BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Hun! I'm in shock!! Been up since 4am and can't get back to sleep!! I'm glad it's my day off!!! :)


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooooooooooooo congratulations lovely :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Thank you poppy :)


----------



## allmuddledup

Congratulations Embo! Fingers are crossed tight for you. :dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

oooooh I was stalking you on the gallery going to have a look xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Embo78 said:


> Thank you poppy :)

:happydance: when are you testing again? xxx


----------



## Embo78

I was going to test later on this aft but I'm in bed feeling really icky. Combined with the fact I've been up since 4!!! Having symptoms already. Feeling really sick, cramping, exhausted. It's all good tho!! I'm happy to feel so poop!!! :)

I'll prob test tomoz now :)


----------



## xSamanthax

:happydance: Congrats hun i really hope its your BFP and your sticky bean


----------



## mami2karina

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Embo78

I've tested again and it's even darker now :happydance:


----------



## mami2karina

Yay!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Hello ladies, mind if I join? I had a miscarriage in March last year, and DH and I have now been trying for over 2 years. I'm starting to feel like I got nothing to be cheerful about haha >.< 

It's good to see alot of you ladies have gotten BFPs! Maybe this thread is lucky :)

XxX


----------



## poppy666

FX;d its lucky for you too sweetie and welcome :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks :) :hugs:

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Welcome Kaede!

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Welcome Kaede! So sorry about your loss :hugs: hope you get your BFP and Sticky bean soon. Sending lots of :dust: your way


----------



## puppycat

Hey Kaede

Whereabouts in your cycle are you? x


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: Kaede so sorry for your loss! Everyone is lovely here :)

Embo seen your new test woohoo keep them coming!!!

How is everyone today, having a nice weekend. Im in the ever so dreadful 2ww 

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I have been having really clear weird dreams but I am not counting on that.

Is there a standard time after a loss that you get pregnant again? I was hoping straight away but 2nd proper cycle now and man my perod was the heaviest its ever been last month 

xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, thanks for the lovely welcome :D

I don't know how many dpo I am cuz I quit temping for a while and only started again a few days ago. But I'm on cd 26, so due for AF very soon I should think :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... Welcome Kaede.. so sorry for your loss.. hope you get your sticky bean really soon.. 

I just began the TWW.. ugh.. 1dpo.. hope it goes by as fast as the first half... 

Hope you all have a great mother's day..


----------



## poppy666

Yah 2ww good luck lovely :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Poppy.. hoping its my last..


----------



## puppycat

Think sticky thoughts Logan :dust:


----------



## pip7890

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Lots to go around to our lovely ladies.

Pip x


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies though id pop over..... 
Im still TTC Iv had normal bllods taken they came bk normal Iv had an ultra-sounds as well fine and Iv jst had CD21 bloods taken fri....
Has any of you before BFP had yellowish snottish cm (tmi) :haha: First time iv had this?? x


----------



## puppycat

laura_2010 said:


> Hi Ladies though id pop over.....
> Im still TTC Iv had normal bllods taken they came bk normal Iv had an ultra-sounds as well fine and Iv jst had CD21 bloods taken fri....
> Has any of you before BFP had yellowish snottish cm (tmi) :haha: First time iv had this?? x

Yeh I had that last cycle :dust: xx


----------



## mami2karina

Hello ladies! Wanted to wish all the US mamas a Happy Mothers Day! I had a not so great day but I'm feeling better now. Just wondering JUST how big I'm gonna get lol. Take a look at my baby belly, this is today at 17+3! Forgive the :holly: lol I forgot I didn't have a bra on.
 



Attached Files:







17w3d.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xSamanthax

:thumbup: Great bump hun :hugs: 

Sending lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone TTC!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

wow that is one gorgeous bump..... that looked like mine full term practically I hope I show more next time xxx


----------



## poppy666

lol thats what i was gonna say... same as me at around 35wks with my last LO :haha: lovely bump sweetie xxx


----------



## puppycat

Nice bump! Maybe baby's just lying awkward? Ummm.... you're a little bigger than I'd have expected but that's nothing to go by - try not to worry! xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Nice bump :0)
I think after you have had a few kids everything gets more relaxed lol
I know i was way bigger for my 2nd than my 1st and ate etc the same.


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks ladies. This is about as big as I got with my last. Don't have any pics of my belly, some how my SD memory card ended up going to Mexico with my brother in law along with my video camera :( My husband can't believe how big I am already either. Nobody can. I guess I'm "going big" with the last one lol.


----------



## mami2karina

puppycat said:


> Nice bump! Maybe baby's just lying awkward? Ummm.... you're a little bigger than I'd have expected but that's nothing to go by - try not to worry! xx

LOL No worries! I'm a lot bigger than I ever imagined I'd be too!


----------



## lilrojo

wow.. what a bump.. hehe.. so cute mami and us who aren't preggo are sooo jealous.. :)

AFM-TWW.. yay.. fly by wait.. so I know already.. lol.. not a very nice day today rainy cloudy and windy.. cant wait for nice weather.. all the time... hoping I get preg this cycle as this is the last b4 my due date of june 4th.. hard at times not to think I should be 9 months preg now... but what will be will be right.. it will happen..


----------



## Kaede351

Awwww, lilrojo, it's hard isn't it? :( Everytime I see a pregnant belly (btw mami, yours is SUPER cute!!!), or a little baby in a pram I think to myself, my baby should be 6 months old now. I can't believe how fast it has gone, and It's really hard when you want something sooooo so much but it's always just out of reach! But you're right, it will happen when it's supposed to :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Kaede.. its is hard.. and yes times go by so fast.. just hard.. and I doubt it ever gets easier until you have your baby.. even after my due date I will think I should have my baby in my arms right now.. but hoping this is my month and I will get my second forever baby.. 

Where are you at in your cycle..


----------



## puppycat

Thankfully when I m/c at Christmas I hadn't worked out my due date - I got my BFP and it was a few days after I thought 'this is more painful than it should be' - that's when the Dr sent me to the EPU, took 3 weeks but they pretty much told me it wasn't viable and that I would eventually m/c - I'm glad I didn't find out because I don't have a date in mind now, I realise it would've been around September though.


----------



## poppy666

Mine would of been 31st July something im never going to forget and will light a candle for my Angel then :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

poppy666 said:


> Mine would of been 31st July something im never going to forget and will light a candle for my Angel then :hugs:

That's my wedding anniversary :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Awwww :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

My first baby's due date was 16 June 1996. Even though I was pregnant with my DS at that time I still found it incredibly hard. It took me a long time to get my head around it all. If I hadn't lost Samuel then I wouldn't have James. He is such an incredible kid I can't imagine life without him. 

My third baby's due date should have been 22 July 2011 - my brother's birthday. I've no idea how it'll be. I try not to think about it. I still get emails from Emma's Diary and Mothercare saying now you are 29 weeks etc. I have to delete them without reading. I'm so happy to be 12 weeks tomorrow but I'd much prefer to be 30 weeks. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Know what you mean Pip, i look at my sister and her bump is a constant reminder of what mine would of looked like now cos she was only 3wks behind me in due dates x


----------



## xSamanthax

If my Angel was still here i would be 26wks now, his/her due date was the 18th of August. I also have a friend that is due 2wks exactly before me, we were going to do the whole pregnancy together, buying clothes, looking at prams etc. I think about our Angel every day and so does Ellie. But then i sometimes find myself thinking that if i hadn't of lost our Angel we wouldn't have the little one growing inside me now and i suppose for that i have to be greatful, it really is hard sometimes trying to get your head around it


----------



## lilrojo

Poppy-thats my daughters bday-she will b 2..

and my sis is also preg. due aug 18th so its hard


----------



## Kaede351

My baby's due date would have been 14th November 2010, and as much as everyone keeps telling me to get over it and move on because what's done is done... I will NEVER forget my first baby, even if he/she is now an angel.

I'm cd28 today (Monday), so due AF pretty soon... Like today or the next few days. Not really any sign of her showing, but I'm not going to get my hopes up, it's easier that way lol. Keeping my fingers crossed though ;P

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

And yeah, I still get emails too "your baby is 6 months old" blah blah. I still can't bring myself to open them to even look to see how I cancel them >.< I'm a bit of a coward really tbh :/ after all this time I should at least be able to click an email lol.

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

I know how you all feel. The twins were due August 15th and my friend is due 10 days after that. I see her and think that should be me right now. But I was very blessed to have conceived again right away. But it's still sad. I think about it a lot. Wondering what their sexes were, etc.


----------



## Deethehippy

I personally don't ever think about dates with my angels, i will never forget them and they are with me always, some days i think more than others but i dont think about how many weeks i would of been or when i would of been due, how old they would be etc because those are things i did not have with them so i can't see the point. I hope one day i will get to be with them again though :flower:


----------



## mami2karina

O/T ladies but I'm shocked right now. I was reading in the news on Sunday that a couple was out walking in a small town about 45 minutes from where I live. While out walking the wife saw a duffle bag floating in the lake by where they were walking. After attempting to retrieve the bag with a stick she climbed in the water and brought it out. Her husband opened the bag and while he was moving around clothing they found the body of a newborn baby They are performing an autopsy right now to determine if the baby was stillborn, later died or was alive when placed in the duffle bag and thrown in the water. They said the baby has been in the water for about 3 weeks and there was very little decomposition. Here comes the EVEN MORE horrifying part for me. Apparently they found the mother today and arrested her after a friend came forward and said she had given birth to to the baby in her home a few weeks ago and never sought medical attention. My mom calls me on her dinner break from work and apparently she is my cousin. I had no idea. My father was abusive and my mom got awarded custody of us when I was 4. He signed away his rights. I know who he is but never had a relationship with him or his family. I knew my dad's family was messed up but I cannot imagine someone doing this. It just shocked me to find this out. Her mother is not okay herself, she spent her life in and out of prison and mental hospitals. So scary. I am now even happier I have nothing to do with that part of my family. And to think my father tried to kidnap my brother and I one time after my parent's divorced. I was 4, my brother was 3. My great-grandmother was a full blooded Ogallala Sioux and was born, lived and died on the Redbud Indian Reservation in Nebraska. He was planning on taking us there. Thank God the cops found us before he could leave with us. It scares me to think what my life could have been like if it had happened.


----------



## xSamanthax

mami2karina said:


> O/T ladies but I'm shocked right now. I was reading in the news on Sunday that a couple was out walking in a small town about 45 minutes from where I live. While out walking the wife saw a duffle bag floating in the lake by where they were walking. After attempting to retrieve the bag with a stick she climbed in the water and brought it out. Her husband opened the bag and while he was moving around clothing they found the body of a newborn baby They are performing an autopsy right now to determine if the baby was stillborn, later died or was alive when placed in the duffle bag and thrown in the water. They said the baby has been in the water for about 3 weeks and there was very little decomposition. Here comes the EVEN MORE horrifying part for me. Apparently they found the mother today and arrested her after a friend came forward and said she had given birth to to the baby in her home a few weeks ago and never sought medical attention. My mom calls me on her dinner break from work and apparently she is my cousin. I had no idea. My father was abusive and my mom got awarded custody of us when I was 4. He signed away his rights. I know who he is but never had a relationship with him or his family. I knew my dad's family was messed up but I cannot imagine someone doing this. It just shocked me to find this out. Her mother is not okay herself, she spent her life in and out of prison and mental hospitals. So scary. I am now even happier I have nothing to do with that part of my family. And to think my father tried to kidnap my brother and I one time after my parent's divorced. I was 4, my brother was 3. My great-grandmother was a full blooded Ogallala Sioux and was born, lived and died on the Redbud Indian Reservation in Nebraska. He was planning on taking us there. Thank God the cops found us before he could leave with us. It scares me to think what my life could have been like if it had happened.

Oh wow! poor little baby RIP, your poor cousin too, i don't know where her head must of been for her to of done that.


----------



## pip7890

That's so tragic Mami. We all get so wrapped up in TTC the child we badly want that it is easy to forget there are people out there that might not want or can cope with the reality of pregnancy and birth. Even people from the most stable of families can struggle. It's so tragic for everyone involved. 

You sound like you have a very interesting heritage. I've got nothing like that in my past!

Relax and take care of yourself. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

God bless that little baby and your cousin. Let's hope that the baby wasn't alive and didn't suffer.
Such a shocking story too Mami, sounds like your Mum was a very strong lady x


----------



## poppy666

I agree with Puppycat hope that poor baby didnt suffer was wasnt born alive :cry:


----------



## mami2karina

Well there was an update on the news last night, baby was apparently born alive about 3 weeks ago and only just died a few days ago. So they don't know yet if he was alive when she put him in the bag and threw it in the lake or if he was dead. We're all anxiously waiting on the autopsy results to see who he died. We don't know if he got sick and died or if she killed him :cry: I love my children so much and have suffered emensely with my losses, I cannot imagine that anyone with my blood in them could do that. But then again I can because after my dad almost killed my mom and she finally divorced him, he was dating another woman and he laced her cocaine and killed her. They never could prove it was him.


----------



## Kaede351

Oh dear, how sad :( I could never understand people hurting children. It's not right. All I can really say is that for the baby's sake I hope he died of something like cot death and that he didn't suffer any. Sending lots of :hugs: your way

XxX


----------



## poppy666

I agree id hate to think that baby suffered :cry: let us know sweetie xx


----------



## lilrojo

That is so sad..mami.. hugs to you.. and i soo hope the baby didnt suffer.. so hard to believe that people are like that..

Halfway through my TWW... my shorter lp makes the wait shorter.. yay.. hoping for a bfp in the end..


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck Rojo!!! And thanks guys, autopsy still isn't back and they're doing DNA at my previous place of employment right now to verify that she is the baby's mothers. But she confessed that the child is her's and they found a towel in the bag that had her name written on it, and her sister confirmed the duffle bag was her's at the police station too.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks mami..

And I am so sorry that this has happened.. especially with a family member.. hope the autopsy gives some answers.. that the baby didnt suffer.. it is just so hard to hear anything bad about children..


----------



## Deethehippy

I've got lots of Egg White CM - yippeee LOL
We will be BD'ing later i think :flower:

Hope everyone is ok and sorry Mami about the tragic family story :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck :sex: Dee!!!


----------



## puppycat

Mami how awful for you.

Try not to dwell so much on the baby's passing. Just know that now he's with God and will have a blessed life from here on in with no pain or suffering xx


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks Puppy, I'm trying. I just can't get over how sick some people are and then to be related to someone like that. I hope to God that he passed BEFORE she put him in that pond.


----------



## puppycat

Me too hun :hugs: x


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck Dee.... Fxed for you..


----------



## allmuddledup

Sending lots of :dust: you're way Dee.


----------



## xSamanthax

:happydance: Sending lots of :dust: your way Dee!! Really hope this is your month :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

6dpo.. for me.. a little bit longer and we will know if I caught this eggy or if were onto another month..

Happy 12 weeks Sam!


----------



## Kaede351

Well, temp drop this morning, and then the witch arrived right on que! lol. Ah well, on to the next cycle I suppose!

Good luck and loads of :dust: to those who are in the 2ww now :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry the hag got you Kaede... fxed next month is your month..


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks lilrojo :)

Has anybody here tried Soy Isoflavones? Was thinking of giving them a try, but not sure whether they would benefit me or not.

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Yes i did and got my BFP :happydance: there is a few of us and we have a Soy thread for us preggo soy babies and ladies trying it x


----------



## Kaede351

Awww Poppy, congrats!!! And I just noticed that your baba is due the same date mine would have been last year haha. Wierd! What days did you take them on, and how soon after did you ovulate? I'm not quite up to date with all the info. When I googled it a scary amount of women were praising it saying that they concieved first month of trying it... but about 90% of them miscarried. That scared me because I never want to go through that again if I can help it. But I was intrigued that so many got pregnant on the first try!

I think I might try them next cycle though, because the only place I can find them for sale here is in a shop called Holland & Barratts... and we don't have one near where I live so I'll have to order online lol.

XxX


----------



## poppy666

If you got a Tesco's get them from there cos the Holland and Barrett one's only contain 23mg's and a load of other stuff in them too, with the Tesco one's they got 40mg's per tablet and nothing else mixed in with them :thumbup:

https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tes...amily_Planning/Tesco_Soya_Isoflavones_30.html

My cycle was a 26 day one and i charted so ovulated on CD10.. i took Soy from CD3-7 and first 4 days took 160mg's then last day upped to 200mg's ' 200mg's being the Max you can take'

Soy does the same thing Clomid does and tricks your brain into thinking its not producing enough Estrogen. You will either ovulate earlier, later or same as you usually do, but make sure you OPK a bit earlier than you usually do so not to miss your surge.. i got my LH surge on CD8 so glad i tested from CD7 after af had gone lol x


----------



## lilrojo

Do the sell soy in the US too, may be a dumb question.. is it a pill or what.. haha


----------



## poppy666

lol yes its a natural herb and its tablet form, you can get yours off Amazon sweetie 

https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...Q9HA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1305225050&sr=8-2


----------



## allmuddledup

lilrojo I've heard of ladies in the States getting theirs at Wal-Mart. I can't remember the brand name but apparently Wal-Mart has their own line of herbals and they make a Soy Isoflavone tablet under their label.


----------



## mami2karina

I'm sure I've seen it at Walmart before! Ok ladies can you believe this? I have 2 kiddos from my previous marriage and DH and I are expecting our 2nd in October. This idiot woman online had the nerve to tell me I'm addicted to having babies. LMAO. I'm getting my tubes tied after this one is born. How the heck am I addicted to having babies??? This is the same idiot who told me I should abort my 2nd child because my ex-DH and I were not together any longer. WTF is wrong with people????


----------



## poppy666

lol just ignore the nutter sweetie, this be my 5th '2nd to my OH' other 3 to my ex she wouldnt like me then Ugh :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

well I have some weird news. I might not have miscarried anyways. so trying to pma! but hard. my levels have gone from 20 to 45, and now they are 52. so I hope the rises arent too slowly rising. and the doctor seems to think it is over. but if it is still increasing. I dont know. eh. not giving up hope yet. 

decide to just believe I am, till proven otherwise.


----------



## poppy666

wooohoooo thats amazing news :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I am trying to be pma, bc at this point it could go either way. I just know I only bled for 2-3 days, and yet. I still feel pregnant, my hcg is still rising but my doctor said after our last ultrasound, that we should wait till 8 weeks so if we dont see anything again I dont get crushed like last time.


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww hun i really hope everything turns out to be ok!!! PMA PMA PMA :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

wow... thats amazing!! pma & fxed for u!

Thanks ladies will have a look and try if no bfp.. how much do u take and when?

thanks


----------



## poppy666

If you go on this thread and pop in everyone will go out their way to help and advice you sweetie, this is where i originated from lol when i took soy x

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html


----------



## pip7890

9babies - fingers crossed for you.

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

Congrats 9babies!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks everyone!! I am so nervous. Only 3 more weeks till I find out if this little bean is a true fighter.

PMA ALL AROUND!!! :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Wow, 9babies, I really hope things do turn out positive for you. :hugs: How far apart were those HCG levels taken? I've read that 85% of normal pregnancies follow the HCG-doubling-every-48-hours rule, so that means that 15% don't follow that rule but still turn out fine. My fingers are crossed tight for you that you are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks all muddledup

:dust: for you!!
eh they are only a few days apart. but still makes me super nervous. trying to be positive though and not give up.

I truly think I might be one of those, bc with my daughter all my urine tests were negative till 8 weeks, so my hcg was low with her too. maybe this is a good sign that I have an healthy baby in there.


----------



## puppycat

9babies that is FANTASTIC news! I literally smiled the biggest smile when I saw your update!
I hope and pray your baby snuggles nice and deep and grows into a beautiful beanie xxx


----------



## mami2karina

Oh my goodness ladies! How big is this child gonna be???? I think there's another one in there hiding lol. And I still haven't gained a pound. I'm 18 weeks today! Have my 3rd 17P injection tomorrow. Thinking about maybe trying to give it to myself, not sure. We'll see if my friend can do it or not otherwise I'll have to suck it up and stick myself in the ass lol that sounds so wrong. I can't believe I'm almost halfway there, or maybe halfway there. I am so ready for the 26th to confirm baby's sex so I can SHOP!!!!! And to top it off, my poor Alex (my 2 year old) has CROUP! He got croup in 90 degree weather. Doctor was shocked!!!
 



Attached Files:







18WEEKS.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xSamanthax

Now that is an impressive bump hun :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

omg you put my bump to shame :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck 9 babies :flower:


----------



## puppycat

Nice bump!!


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks :) So how is everybody today? We've been having storms since last night, it's stopped now. But it was CRAZY last night!


----------



## lilrojo

7 dpo for me... 3 more days and I will know what the outcome of cycle 5 is.. hoping its good news.. 

Good luck to the rest of you waiting to O or in this dreaded TWW with me..


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Lilrojo :flower: Wishing hard for u


----------



## allmuddledup

Fingers crossed for you lilrojo. :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck Lilrojo!!!!
I decided to try and give myself my progesterone injection today and I did it! I didn't think I could stick myself but it wasn't bad at all! I'm so proud!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. I do have some promising symptoms... but then they could just be my mind playing tricks on me.. so who knows.. we will see in 3 days..

Good luck to you all too.. Dee & All.. im rooting for you both..


----------



## mami2karina

:dust: I can't wait to see everyone's :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

:dust: to those that need it, can't wait to see your :bfp:s

Mami well done for dong your injection yourself :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks ladies. :hugs: 

I'm on CD15 but no signs of Ov yet. CBFM asked for first test stick on CD8, all Lows so far. Last cycle I got my first High on CD15 and Peak on CD25. That was my first month using it which, as I understand, you will often get more High days as it airs on the side of caution while getting acquainted with cycle. I would expect it won't go to High this time until after CD20 unless I actually Ov early this month. Not counting on that happening though. :nope:

I saw fertility specialist on Wednesday. He's ordered blood tests for a hormone profile in relation to PCOS. My follow up appointment isn't until 27 July. Depending on blood test results, he may treat my PCOS with medication. Otherwise, he wants us to continue TTC naturally for another 6 months before trying Clomid. I was pretty bummed out about this news when I first got it but I am just resigned to it now. I do hope we conceive without assistance but if we don't I will have to try not to be bitter about having been made to wait. 

I'm just trying to focus on getting my PMA back right now. Today has been a better day than I've had for a couple weeks. I have been reminded recently how wonderful and supportive the people in my life are and I'm trying to be strong and worthy of their belief in me. My OH has been a bit down the last couple of days so I'm gonna try to cheer him up tonight. It's my turn to be the strong one and give him some TLC.


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry the last few weeks have been so hard on you all.. hope you and your oh get some much needed pma.. Im cheering you on in your journey.. and I get the waiting.. were on month 5 of trying since my MC and to think I have to wait a yr before I get any sort of help at all.. praying we dont need any help and it just happens.. sooner than later.. Hugs to you.. you are such a great woman and have been so inspirational to all of us here always cheering us up and giving us wondeful advice.. were all here for you whenever you need or want to talk.


----------



## poppy666

Mami well done for doing the injection yourself sweetie, i hate doing it but its worth it :thumbup:

Good look lilrojo :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pip7890

:dust: lilrojo and everyone else who needs it

Mami, your bump is gorgeous

I had my 12w scan today and was put forward a day to 12w4d. 

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2573/5716808174_6048923461_z.jpg

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2410/5716244289_45efdf65a9_z.jpg

We saw some great shots including the alien head, between the legs and so on. I'm sure the sonographer said something about look there's the baby's bladder or something like that but I was so stunned that the baby was actually okay I wasn't taking it all in.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Awww Pip gorgeous piccys :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks Pip! And baby is gorgeous! Crazy how they look like aliens huh?! Baby is moving around right now, kicking me. Can you guys believe how fast these pregnancies are flying by???


----------



## puppycat

Thanks for all the dust ladies

6dpo - dragging!!

Good luck Logan xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

I think i am officially in the TWW now ladies - wish me luck 
and luck to everyone else trying this cycle :flower:


----------



## allmuddledup

Good luck Dee!!! :dust:

AFM, I got my first High on CBFM yesterday (CD16). I also have actual EWCM for the first time in months. :yipee: it's always possible that the EWCM is being caused by wacky PCOS hormones but I'm being optimistic that it could simply be preceeding Ov so OH and I :sex: last night. I'm not holding my breath for early ovulation but will be delighted if it happens. If we don't catch the eggy this month I will be getting bloods drawn for a hormone profile at the beginning of next cycle.


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo good luck everyone in the 2ww :happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xSamanthax

Good luck everyone!!! :dust: for you all


----------



## mami2karina

Woohoo! Good luck ladies! Sending tons of extra sticky :dust: your ways!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies... I hope all the sticky dust works.. will know tomorrow morning.. as af due on Tuesday.. wed at the latest.. will keep you all posted..

good luck dee..

Good luck all.. hope o day is right around the corner..!!


----------



## pip7890

:dust: ladies.

Can I just share a :growlmad: with you? I'm in the process of catching up with posts and came across this one: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/613632-didnt-realise-scary-pregnancy.html Innocuous enough to start but when I read that people who miscarry shouldn't post the news in the 1st Tri forum I had to have a say. Shoot me!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

I totally agree with what you put hun, I think you should get to say goodbye to friends that you have made in 1st Tri before going to the MC part of the forum


----------



## poppy666

Just thought that thread was very insenstive full stop, wonder if those two ever suffered a MC :wacko:


----------



## joey300187

lol ooops i went over to the thread. and as my hormones are raging kinda went to town a bit ;s lol xx


----------



## pip7890

:rofl: Don't mess with the TTCAL posse!!!!!

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

Those two are horrible! I cannot believe the insensitivity of some people. I pray they never have to suffer a loss. I just cannot believe people.


----------



## Deethehippy

People cannot begin to imagine a MC unless they have suffered one i guess :/ but i totally agree with what you put Pip - good on you! :flower:
When something bad happens we can't just vanish with a puff of smoke, we need our buddies more than ever.


----------



## puppycat

Deethehippy said:


> I think i am officially in the TWW now ladies - wish me luck
> and luck to everyone else trying this cycle :flower:




allmuddledup said:


> Good luck Dee!!! :dust:
> 
> AFM, I got my first High on CBFM yesterday (CD16). I also have actual EWCM for the first time in months. :yipee: it's always possible that the EWCM is being caused by wacky PCOS hormones but I'm being optimistic that it could simply be preceeding Ov so OH and I :sex: last night. I'm not holding my breath for early ovulation but will be delighted if it happens. If we don't catch the eggy this month I will be getting bloods drawn for a hormone profile at the beginning of next cycle.

:dust: :dust: :dust: girlies xxx

Can't wait to hear Logan - I'm due AF a week Tuesday so a loooooooooong wait!


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Lilrojo - have you had any symptoms or are you trying not to think about them? When is your Af due? :flower:
Mine is the 29th so i have a way to go lol


----------



## laurah8279

I am really sorry about your loss. 

I went through a miscarriage very recently. I was approx 6 weeks gone and I miscarried on Monday 28th March. It was so stressful and heartbreaking at the time that I didnt think I could put myself or my fiance through it again but I now feel that we are ready emotionallly and physically to start trying again.

I had my first period start on 20th April which lasted about a week. My cycle before the miscarriage were bang on every 26 days. I was due my second period (assuming I am still on a 26 day cycle) yesterday but absolutely no sign of it.

I really don't want to test too early and:

1. find out to early on in the pregnancy that I am pregnant
2. Test and be disappointed that I am not pregnant.

I am not going to do a test until it the end of the week but I just wanted to know what you guys thought about this?

Would you think that I am pregnant or that my body is still a little screwed up from the miscarriage and needs more time?

Thank you 

XXXX


----------



## poppy666

Sorry for your loss sweetie :hugs:

I know before my loss i had a regular 28/29 day cycle which totally changed to a 26 day cycle after my MMC, so not sure :shrug: maybe just wait like you say till end of this week then go from there xx


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi laurah. Welcome to our group. I'm sorry to hear of your loss. You have definitely come to a good place for support as sadly we've all been there. As for being pregnant, only time and/or a test will tell. I think nearly everyone on here could tell you that their first cycles after miscarriage were not typical of their cycles before the pregnancy. My cycles have gotten longer, some ladies have gotten shorter and some stayed about the same but had new spotting/flow patterns. I would not count on your cycles being your typical 26 day cycle for a few months. I would not rule out having conceived (there are a few ladies on here who conceived very quickly after their cycle resumed) but your cycles will probably be different for a few months. I understand your hesitation to test but, personally, I think that if the not knowing is stressing you out that you should do an HPT just to put your mind at rest, either way. Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Well BFN for me this morning.. so guess im waiting for af.. onto cycle 6.. and not pregnant on my due date of june 4th..


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh lilrojo, I'm so sorry to hear that. I am dreading the same thing happening for me (Gerri was due 26 June) but have resigned myself to it being inevitable. I don't conceive easily and this is my last cycle before her due date. Sending you big hugs hun. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Sorry you got BFN hun. Hopefully you just implanted later and AF stays away x


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. I feel like im losing all hope.. I know im young.. im know ive been preg twice.. but I just want to curl up in a ball and cry..


----------



## Deethehippy

BFN suck ass Lilrojo but try to save a bit of hope in case you are just testing too early? I ahve everything crossed that i am right. Don't curl up and cry, we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Have you seen 'Inside the Human Body?'

Shows how much goes into creating babies, no wonder it's so hard!!!


----------



## pip7890

It's not over until the fat lady sings lilrojo. :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe dont give up lilrojo!!!


----------



## mami2karina

Don't give up hun! I am so sorry.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. I think this is all just taking so much longer than I ever imagined.. and with my impending due date it makes it so much harder.. now instead of holding my baby on June 4th I will be ovulating.. maybe that will make it meaningful somehow.. I dont know.. and my neighbor is due the 29th of may.. so I will see her with her baby and be reminded I dont have mine.. much harder that I thought..

I think Im leaving the boards for a while.. thank you all for everything and being so supportive.. will come back in a few weeks I think.. love and hugs.. just need a break till after June 4th.. my due date..


----------



## laurah8279

I just wanted to say thank you to you all ladies out there who take the time to respond to these posts on this site.

You are all very strong and fabulous women and would all be fantastic role models and mothers.

I am going to wait until Friday and if my af hasn't arrived by then (by which time I will be on day 31 of my seconf cycle after MC) I will buy the dreaded hpt to put my mind at rest.

Thanks again ladies and I will let you know how I get on Friday.

xxxx


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending :dust: to you all that need it, good luck


----------



## Deethehippy

If i break is what you need Lilrojo we respect that. TTC is so hard and sometimes it is best take a step back, i had to leave for a few weeks a while ago . It WILL happen for us i am sure, we just can't control when i dont think.
Please pop back if you need to chat and we will miss u :flower:


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> Thanks ladies.. I think this is all just taking so much longer than I ever imagined.. and with my impending due date it makes it so much harder.. now instead of holding my baby on June 4th I will be ovulating.. maybe that will make it meaningful somehow.. I dont know.. and my neighbor is due the 29th of may.. so I will see her with her baby and be reminded I dont have mine.. much harder that I thought..
> 
> I think Im leaving the boards for a while.. thank you all for everything and being so supportive.. will come back in a few weeks I think.. love and hugs.. just need a break till after June 4th.. my due date..

Dont be alone on your due date sweetie, we'll be here if you need someone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I totally understand your need for a break, but as Poppy says you don't have to be alone on your due date. Have you something planned with your OH to mark the day? 

We're hear for you whenever you need us, or message us via FB. 

Take care and see you soon. 

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Take care of yourself lilrojo. :hugs: Come back when you are ready. We'll be here for you. :friends:


----------



## lilrojo

Ok, so update.. thought the witch was coming for sure.. had some spotting earlier and generally any spotting leads right to the witch.. waiting to see on tomorrow.. but she isnt here yet.. and no spotting.. I even, tmi.. pushed a little tp up there, and nothing... waiting till tomorrow.. and if no af maybe still hope.. maybe tested too early yet.. 11dpo today so still possible.. will keep you all posted..


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## xSamanthax

Good luck hun! :dust: to all


----------



## laurah8279

I did a test yesterday as I couldnt wait any longer...according to the digital test I took I am 2-3 weeks pregnant!!!! :cloud9:

I am going to do another test later on in the week just be sure as its only been a month and a half since the MC so there may still be the pregnancy hormone in my system from that but I cannot see how if I have had a period since the MC?

Help!! Advice please?!!!


----------



## joey300187

how far gone were u with the last baby? did u test in between then and now and get a bfn at all? 

Good Luck Lilrojo xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Lilrojo - i am still wishing for you , FX!! :flower:
Hope today brings no spotting.


----------



## laurah8279

I was approx 5-6 weeks gone. I didnt do any tests inbetween losing the last one and getting this positive.

I think I need to do another test this week and if the levels have gone up and the display says 3+ weeks then I will take it as a bfp and book in to see the Midwife in two weeks. If it hasnt gone up, then I will wait another week or two and test again to see if it has gone up.

Its awful not being able to be excited, I feel so sick and confused :(


----------



## joey300187

hmm not sure 5-6 weeks isnt that far along for it too still be showing a month and a half later. did they scan you afetr the miscarriage to check everything had come away. personally if it was me id go to doctors this week if possible as they can do a blood test which would be able to tell you alot quicker. good luck xx


----------



## puppycat

I agree, you need to get blood HCG levels checked for peace of mind - I'm sure it'll be a new beanie though honey xxx


----------



## laurah8279

I did have a scan and they said there was nothing there. My HCG levels dropped from the first day I started bleeding on my MC from 120 down to 40 the day after. 

I think I am going to book in to see the doc then and get an accurate readiing through a blood test.

Do I need to see the midwife for this or the doc? My Midwife and doc are in two different surgerys for some reason!

Thanks again for all of your advice and support.

L XXX


----------



## puppycat

I'd say go see your Dr first hun, then once your pregnancy is confirmed you can see the midwife xxx


----------



## joey300187

doctor hun xx


----------



## allmuddledup

Wow! That's great news laurah! Sounds like a new beanie!! If the last HCG test you had was 40 and that was several weeks ago then getting 2-3 weeks on a digi would have to be a new pregnancy. Defo call the doctor. There's no reason to wait, they can put your mind to rest much faster with 2 consecutive HCG tests than waiting a week to do another digi.

Lilrojo, that's really encouraging news that AF still hasn't shown. Fingers crossed!!!

AFM, I think I just ovulated yesterday. Temps will confirm over the next few days. I'm in shock as I wasn't expecting to Ov for at least another week. Will be very happy if it's actually happened. :dance:


----------



## lilrojo

An update as of this morning.. she still isnt here..waiting it out.. if she doesnt show by friday I will retest... 

Good luck to you all..


----------



## Deethehippy

Do you have no spotting at all Lilrojo? If not it seems pretty hopeful dont you think!? How are you feeling? :flower:
I am only on 4dpo lol - i will test 28th if no AF because i go to a party that night and need to know i think because of drinks etc :0)


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh, good luck Dee. Maybe this will be the cycle! :dust:


----------



## pip7890

Good luck ladies

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Ok, gona start by saying good luck to all who are waiting to test! :)

Also, my friend got me my soy isoflavones to me today. Can anybody tell me... Am I too late to start them at 7dpo? 

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Poppy should be around shortly Kaede, she's the soy queen ;)

I might test in the morning :blush: just feel crap :(


----------



## lilrojo

Kaede-Im pretty sure your supposed to take soy on clomid days... which is the beg. of your cycle.. not sure exactly what days those are..


----------



## lilrojo

Deethehippy said:


> Do you have no spotting at all Lilrojo? If not it seems pretty hopeful dont you think!? How are you feeling? :flower:
> I am only on 4dpo lol - i will test 28th if no AF because i go to a party that night and need to know i think because of drinks etc :0)

Dee-usually I spot some, but it last all day.. then af shows.. the most messed up my cycle has been was when I took B6 for my lp.. spotted from 7dpo for a week before af showed good.. except that cycle I havent got past cd31 for af and 11dpo for my lp... so today is 12dpo and day 32.. if nothing else I guess my lp is getting longer.. I hope.. I feel fine all together.. had cramps a few days ago but none since.. so im just waiting it out..

Good luck Dee.. really wishing and hoping this will be your cycle.. you all deserve it.. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Kaede351 said:


> Ok, gona start by saying good luck to all who are waiting to test! :)
> 
> Also, my friend got me my soy isoflavones to me today. Can anybody tell me... Am I too late to start them at 7dpo?
> 
> XxX

Yes bit late now, women with cycle lengths of up to 31 days take either cd2-6 and cd3-7.. longer cycles cd5-9 xx


----------



## Kaede351

Okay, thanks hun :) I'll leave it til next time now haha. Who knows, I might not even need them ;P

XxX


----------



## poppy666

I was going to say dont be counting yourself out yet missy lol... have you tried preseed before? I used for first time whilst taking Soy cos you can either get loads of ewcm or hardly any on Soy x


----------



## Deethehippy

I really wish it is your cycle Lilrojo - maybe we can both have it - wouldnt that be awesome? :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

No, never tried preseed yet :) might see if we can get some of that too haha. Thanks for the heads up :D xxx


----------



## poppy666

Amazon do it :winkwink: helps the swimmers get to their destination smoothly :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Hehe, awesome. Might order some next week seeing as how I can't start the soy til next cycle. I just as well wait til after pay day to get the preseed lol, and boy am I glad for payday this month! 5 week months are ok, but that extra week is a killer on the bank lol

XxX


----------



## poppy666

I know the feeling lol another tip dont let your OH apply the preseed cos OMG mine squeezed the whole bloody tube i was like a swamp down there lmao :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Lmao!!!! Nahh, it costs too much imo to let Taylor waste any like that lol. I shall apply myself lmao XD xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

How is everyone feeling today? Hows things Lilrojo?

I'm not feeling too positive today because last cycle i recorded any symptoms both emotional and physical from ovulation until AF, and so far this cycle i have noticed when i read back that i am exactly the same :/ Surely if it was good news i would have some different things going on?? Bah...


----------



## allmuddledup

Ah Dee, don't give up hope. I know what you mean about the symptoms during the TWW but I've also had months where I was getting new/different symptoms and still no BFP. And twice gotten BFPs with symptoms being more or less the same as BFN cycles. Progesterone causes the majority of pregnancy symptoms and you will have elevated levels of it during TWW whether you are pregnant or not (if your body is doing what it's supposed to do). In BFN cycles your progesterone level will start to decline anywhere from 9-12DPO (earlier if you have a short LP) and you will get symptoms of that (dropping temps and PMS usually). In a cycle you have conceived, the progesterone doesn't drop and will continue to increase (and with it will come the pregnancy symptoms). It stands to reason that for most women you shouldn't even really see new or different symptoms from the normal TWW until about 9DPO onwards. Of course, there will be some ladies who respond to the subtle changes more strongly than others, but it still comes down to the same thing - progesterone - and how we sense its changing levels. I don't know if it helps to know things like this but I always find facts help me get my head around things.


----------



## mami2karina

Hey ladies how is everyone? I hit 19 weeks today! But it's been a sad day for me for other reasons :cry: I have been so excited about our 20 week scan but not so much anymore. My husband is having to work out of state right now and is missing everything. I'm on the verge of tears. With our first son he was at all of the ultrasounds, never missed one and he even got me a 3D/4D for Christmas and we ended up having to go to that one twice. It was raining and since they can't be on the roof in the rain his boss brought him home yesterday afternoon and he'l going back this morning. I called our ultrasound place as soon as they opened to see if they could move me up to this morning as I'm 19 weeks. But NO they will not do it before 20 weeks. Now my husband is again going to miss our scan. He missed our 16 week one too. The only good thing that came out of the phone call was me asking who was doing my scan because the last 2 I had in there the old woman was rude and made me feel horrible. And yep sure enough they had me scheduled with her again so I asked her if she could schedule me with someone else. She was rude about it but moved me up ONE whole day so I could have someone else. I hope it goes okay and I PRAY to God that it rains and hubby ends up getting to come with me. Plus I don't have anyone to come with me or watch my 2 year old and he has to be supervised by someone other me or they'll make me reschedule. What a mess.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... Im Pregnant!!! Tested this morning with my last test and it said Pregnant!! Wahoo...


----------



## joey300187

congrats hun!! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months ;) xx


----------



## Deethehippy

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!! Lilrojo !!!! :thumbup:
I just knew you were pregnant, dunno why but i did! :flower: It always seems to happen when we doubt it the most.
Congratulations hun, enjoy every second :)
Can you post any test pics for us to see?


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies... Im Pregnant!!! Tested this morning with my last test and it said Pregnant!! Wahoo...

*CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE*​


----------



## mami2karina

Yay Lilrojo! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, yay!!! Congrats lilrojo!!! Really wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. Im so excited but nervous.. as Im sure you all were too... any advice on how to stay calmed down.. haha..
 



Attached Files:







DSC00255.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

Doubt any of us know how to stay calm, just got to try :dohh::haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats lilrojo!!!! so happy for you!!!


----------



## joey300187

can u get an early scan booked or see if theres anything the doctors wanna try. not sure how else to stay relaxed just take one day at a time xx


----------



## pip7890

:wohoo:

Congratulations. I'm so pleased for you. 

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. I think Im not going to do and early scan.. I did one last time I was preg and saw the baby and a strong hb and still miscarried.. I was led to believe all was fine and finally got excited and then lost it.. so just gonna like you say take it day by day.. probaby wont call the dr. till next week..

Thanks pip.. I have been here with you ladies for a while.. saw you get your bfps and now finally I am joining you all.. couldnt be happier..


----------



## poppy666

Think there is only a few now to get BFPs :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

I know fxed for them all.. they deserve it just as much as I did..


----------



## pip7890

Let's hope this is the start of another rush of them!

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Wow! Congrats lilrojo!! That's fantastic news. Now the nervous wait for each milestone begins, but at least you're out of the dreadful hopeless TTC stage now. I'm so pleased for you. :hugs:

Mami, I was sorry to read you're having such a miserable time of it, not having your DH with you for the scan. Like you say, I hope it rains and he can go with you as well.

I was just wondering today what is happening with you 9babies. Have you had any more news?

Is it just Dee and I left waiting to get a BFP now? (I'm sorry if I missed anyone else, my memory is terrible) I am pleased to announce that I appear to have ovulated a week earlier than last cycle. I am waiting for another day or two of elevated temps to confirm. 

I have decided not to be too disappointed if we don't get BFP this cycle. At least then I will finally be able to get my blood test for a hormone profile done and finally get some treatment for PCOS. That will be a good thing.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks all.. yay for oing that much ealier.. thats fantastic.. and yeah onto the worrying stage.. taking it one day at a time..

I think Kaede too.. yet.. so maybe 3 of you left.. I think my memory is bad too.. 

Good luck to you all.. :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Are we the only ones left Muddled? :wacko:
I think i may seek advise if i dont get one soon - worry about my hormone levels :(


----------



## lilrojo

How long have you been trying Dee.. since your mc..


----------



## Deethehippy

Lilrojo - We tried seriously for 5 mths before the MC (were NTNP a bit before that with withdrawal) my miscarriage was end of december 2010... so this is 5th cycle again since.


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh yeah! I'm sorry I left you off Kaede. You're going to be trying Soy next cycle, right? For some reason I thought that was lilrojo. :dohh: I hope Soy works for you. I didn't have any luck with it when I tried it (I think it made my cycle longer actually) but a lot of ladies have had success with it. Fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

So, it's Dee, Kaede & me bringing up the rear in this BFP marathon. Hah. Anyone else?


----------



## joey300187

you forgot puppycat altho im hoping thats cos she's due her bfp any day now ;) xx


----------



## allmuddledup

:dohh: I'm so sorry. I'm gonna shut up now. :dust: to all of us ladies soldiering on. Xoxox


----------



## Deethehippy

So there is still a few of us BUT we are not going to give up lightly!!!:flower:

:dust:to us all :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Hey girls, yeah I'm still waiting too lol. And yes, I'm gona try soy :) and also the preseed ^^

And nuh uh, nope! Not giving up easily lol.

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Thanks ladies, did a test this morning FMU, got a FRER there too but want it to be nice and obvious before I test with that (wasted one last night)

:dust: to us all, hopefully Logan's BFP will set us off xxxxxxxxx

Logan this is for you!!!.....

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :thumbup: :kiss: :kiss::kiss::cloud9: :baby: :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :af::dust::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::bike::dance::dance: :icecream::icecream::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::loopy::loopy: :loopy::loopy::loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :beer::beer::bunny::bunny::bunny::rain::rain::rain::dust::dust::bfp::bfp: :bfp::crib::crib::yellow::pink::blue::bike::dance::dance::dance::yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee::icecream::icecream::icecream::headspin::headspin: :headspin::headspin::friends::amartass::fool::fool::juggle::juggle: :juggle::juggle::ninja::ninja::ninja::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## puppycat

Oh and it's my birthday today :)


----------



## joey300187

aww happy birthday hun!! did u say u tested this morn? keeping fingers crossed that the weekend brings your BFP ;) xx


----------



## puppycat

My phone camera's crap - did test and IRL I see faint line (no parties please!) but camera won't focus :(
 



Attached Files:







DSC03656.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kaede351

Ooo, I think I vaguely see a second line :D hope this is it for you!

:dust:

And happy birthday! :D 

XxX


----------



## laurah8279

Congrats Lilrojo! Fingers crossed for you Puppycat and what a fabulous bday pressie!

I have decided to give it another week until I test again as advised by my fella. We just want to be 100% sure that my HCG levels have risen before we get excited again.

Got a good feeling about it though as AF is still not here so I am 99.9% sure that my hpt of 2-3 weeks data is right!

I called the NHS and spoke to a nurse too who said that I should test again this weekend but she was pretty sure that since my hcg levels had dropped to 40 by 29th March, then my new positive result was nothing to do with it and that I am pregnant again! 

I just want to test again now but going to wait until a week has passed (next Tues) to make my fiance feel better about it.

I do hope this is a baby rush for us all now ladies! 

xxx


----------



## joey300187

ooo puppycat fingers crossed for you!! i cant see it yet BUT i can never see them. barely even saw mine when it started and that was up close n not a piccie haha, really praying this is it for you ;) xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

@ Lilrojo :happydance: Congrats hun that is fantastic news, so pleased for you :hugs: 

@Mami I'm sorry your OH can't be with you. My OH wasn't at any of Ellie's scans and so far hasn't been for this one either, i will be doing everything on my own again like last time lol 

@Puppycat Happy birthday hun!!!!! Hope you have a fantastic day x 

Everyone else... sending you lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## allmuddledup

Happy birthday Puppycat! I do hope you've gotten your BFP. What a wonderful birthday present if you have. When are you going to use your FRER? :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Puppycat.. that was so sweet of you.. I hope this is it for you too.. and HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you have a fantastic day.. 

Yes, we all must know when are you using that FRER??

I feel good a bit anxious but ok nonetheless.. just cant wait to relax about it all.. bla..


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy birthday Puppycat - hope today is special :flower:

Lilrojo - hope you can chill back about it all soon though i know i would be the same.

I had a bit of crampyness earlier - 6dpo is too early for any implantation surely? maybe it was my IBS! Damn - i'm not supposed to be symptom spotting lol


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Dee... I keep telling myself this one is different.. and havent had anymore spotting since yesterday morning.. so time to relax right... wish I could.. maybe after I see the dr.. calling on monday..

6dpo is not too early for implantation.. fxed for you..


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks Samantha!
Happy birthday Puppycat and I pray it's your BFP!!!!


----------



## allmuddledup

Sounds like you're taking a good approach lilrojo. :thumbup:

Dee, it's definitely not too early for implantation. 6DPO is a very good time for it. The earlier the better from what I've read. I know what you mean about IBS pains though. :haha:

:dust: to us!!


----------



## Kaede351

Anybody ever heard of wondfo hpt/ov tests? Are they any good? Need some moreover tests and there's a pack of 30 ov tests and 10hpts on eBay, but just wondering about quality lol

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, unfortunately it's BFN here this morning, haven't used my FRER, I bought Superdrug tests yesterday and they're white a snow :(

Never mind, I'm going to wait until AF due on Tuesday and maybe test FMU if no sign of the dreaded witch :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede I've not heard of Wondfo tests but surely they couldn't be any worse than your usual IC tests. I normally buy my IC tests from fertility_plan on eBay. They are ok but definitely cheapies. I have recently stocked up on SuperDrug HPTs. They became my favourite after seeing Pip get a clear BFP on one at 9DPO (particularly compared to the IC test it was much clearer). I have one IC left but I think I'll just keep it around for comparison when I finally get a BFP.

Puppycat, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Dee, I think you are just 3 days ahead of me this cycle. I'm 4DPO and temp is rising nicely. I'm hoping this is the month for us!!! Hopefully lilrojo has ushered in the next rash of BFPs here.


----------



## pip7890

I've got spare Superdrug tests if anyone wants them. Just PM me. 

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

My FRER's just turnt up in the post ahhhhhhhhh lol
I am only on 7dpo so i intend to stash them away until at least 14dpo!
I hate it that they are here though, wasnt expecting them until next week.

Muddled - my temps have been good this cycle too ( i dont take them properly, just am, afternoon and pm) but i can still tell from them when i O and this cycle i have had 37.1 (pre O i am usually 36.5) so kinda good :0)
I am trying not to obsess this cycle but how do you do that exactly? LOL
:dust: to all of us 'last ones' :)


----------



## Kaede351

allmuddledup said:


> Kaede I've not heard of Wondfo tests but surely they couldn't be any worse than your usual IC tests. I normally buy my IC tests from fertility_plan on eBay. They are ok but definitely cheapies. I have recently stocked up on SuperDrug HPTs. They became my favourite after seeing Pip get a clear BFP on one at 9DPO (particularly compared to the IC test it was much clearer). I have one IC left but I think I'll just keep it around for comparison when I finally get a BFP.
> 
> Puppycat, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Dee, I think you are just 3 days ahead of me this cycle. I'm 4DPO and temp is rising nicely. I'm hoping this is the month for us!!! Hopefully lilrojo has ushered in the next rash of BFPs here.



Haha, suppose your right there! I ordered them anyway, running really low on OPKs, and it was 30opk+10hpt for like £4 lol, so not bad me finks :)

I don't tho live ever used superdrug tests, but might give them a go if AF is late :) determined not to test anymore til she's late haha

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh my god I'm such a douche >.< I ordered those opk's but didn't check the postal address for the order. Now it's set to go to my old house and I have absolutely NOOOO idea how to change it!!! Panic!!! I've sent the seller a message asking if they can change it, but they're in Hong Kong and I have no way of even knowing when they're going to get the message or if they even speak english!!! 

Is there anybody more experience in using ebay who can help before this gets sent out to the wrong house?

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Just send them a message via ebay with your item number and tell them you got a new address x


----------



## Kaede351

I did send them a message... but I couldn't find the item nuumber :/ Maybe I should stick to buying stuff in shops lol. This online shoping malarky is a bit too complicated for me XD haha XxX


----------



## poppy666

Once you send them a message your winning item with number will appear visiable to seller anyways lol doubt they'll have posted yet x would of been easier to get them off Amazon tho x


----------



## Kaede351

Ah that's ok then :) I put my new address in the message too so hopefully she gets the message before she sends it :)

I haven't used amazon before. I have used eBay before, but this was the first time I used the iPhone eBay app and it didn't say what address it would be sent to like it does when you do it on the computer.

Ah well, hopefully it'll all be sorted lol. If not I'll have to go knocking on my old house haha and just hope they don't get too shorty with me!

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Well BFN this morning with FRER so I'm sure this isn't my month - hope Logan's BFP helps someone else along though xxxxxxx

:dust:


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, I'm sorry Hun :( but hey! Not over til the witch shows her face :)

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm really sorry Puppy :hugs: When is AF due?


----------



## puppycat

Thanks both.
AF was due Tuesday but arrived this morning around 11. Sigh x


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry Puppy.. June will be your month.. Huge Hugs.. think on the positive.. now you can drink a nice glass of wine and relax..


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry puppy :hugs:
Try to chill and you will have your time when it is right hun, i know it :0)


----------



## mami2karina

hugs: I'm sorry Puppy. Sending lost of super sticky :dust: your way hun.


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww sorry Puppy :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

I got some good news! I think my husband will actually get to come to our scan on Wednesday! It's suppose to be storming and they aren't planning on go back until Thursday! I'm so happy! I wanted him there with me for support in case I have another breakdown lol.


----------



## poppy666

Awww great news Mami x


----------



## lilrojo

Im feeling so nervous.. been spotting since I got my positive.. just want a sticky baby..


----------



## Kaede351

Lilrojo - when my aunty was pregnant with my cousin she was gushing blood, and he came out at full term, healthy and strong. He's 5 now :) and she also had spotting with this pregnancy early on, and she has 4 weeks left to go and as far as we all know baba is doing well :)

So I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you that this is a healthy, very sticky bean and that the spotting is "just on of those things" :)

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Loads of sticky dust coming your way Lilrojo :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. calling the docs tomorrow to get in and get my progesterone levels and hcg levels checked.. no active bleeding as of yet.. nothing on my liner just bloody cm when i go to wipe after going to the bathroom.. hoping its something we can do something about as its still early.. fxed.. will keep you posted..


----------



## mami2karina

Lilrojo hopefully it's baby burrowing in deep in your uterus and everything will be fine. Good luck!


----------



## Deethehippy

Ladies i caved and tested with a First response - BFN :(
Guess now i have to wait until AF shows at the weekend - what a idiot i am.


----------



## poppy666

Dee its still early sweetie hang in there :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone 

@Lilrojo hope everything is ok hun :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Dee it's still really early!!!


----------



## puppycat

Dee agreed, it's still early - don't give up hope xx

Logan I really hope and pray it's all fine and normal xx


----------



## laurah8279

I am going to do my second test tomorrow morning...fingers crossed ladies!

If its still Positive, I am booking in to see the Doc to find out if he will give me a blood test just to be sure.

Boobs are totally killing me though and feeling sick now and again so signs are pointing towards a healthy little bambino growing in my tummy at last!

xxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Laura - hope you get a good result tomorrow :flower:

Good luck Lilrojo - i think things are going to be fine though FX :flower:


----------



## mami2karina

Congrats Laura!
OMG I feel like a total crack pot at the moment. This whole gender disappointment BS is getting to me and my poor DH has had it up to here with it. I found out my friend who is due 3 days before me is having a girl. And she had to make sure she texted me as soon as the tech told her. I broke down bawling some more and here when I thought I was finally coming to terms with having another boy. Now I'm not even looking forward to my scan on Wednesday. I've given myself a nice headache from crying for the last hour and a half. Yes, an hour and a half. This is ridiculous. WTH is wrong with me? I have fought tooth and nail from day 1 to keep this baby and now I'm so disappointed.


----------



## poppy666

Aww sweetie know what your going through :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks. My hubby just came in and won't even talk to me. He's mad at me. Alex keeps telling him "mami" and pointing at me cuz I'm STILL freaking crying. And he just says "what do you want me to do about it". I feel like crap.


----------



## puppycat

Awwww honey, I'm sorry you're having a boy - on a lighter note he may be a little gay boy and simply BEG you to put him in a nice pink outfit :haha:

Just trying to lighten the mood a bit honey :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Well one of my sons is gay and he'd kill me if i put him in pink :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Mami. I don't know how you're feeling but I am sorry that you are so upset. It isn't good for you, your OH or your other children to be so anguished. Why don't you tell us how you feel - we won't judge. What exactly is it about having another son that hurts you so bad? What did you hope you'd get from another daughter that you won't be able to get from your baby son? 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

I went through the same feeling when i found out korben was a boy, i cried and i know it sounds aweful but at the time korben was my last so id have 4 boys and i soooooo wanted a daughter :cry: now im scared when i go for my gender scan and im told another boy im not going to handle it too well like Mami :shrug: god i sound aweful again sorry x


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: to you too Poppy. What do you think you're having? (and don't say a baby!!!)

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

With the look of my scan piccy another boy, i even call my bump he/him now guess im trying to get use to the fact its a boy before i find out next weekend. Will love him all the same no matter what, but it will be hard to accept i'll never have a daughter.


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Poppy

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

As long as he's healthy thats all that matters :kiss: i got my Downs screening results back today, said im low risk 1 in 1200... which i think is a good result as im 41 x


----------



## allmuddledup

I do know what you mean about gender disappointment cuz I went through it when I found out Xander was a boy. I just complained about it for a few weeks then got my head around it and by the time he was born I could barely even remember why I even wanted a girl in the first place. Now, after everything I've been through TTC number 2, I just desperately want one more healthy baby, it could be a hermapherdite for all I care as long as it's healthy and mine. I can see the advantages and disadvantages of either gender and am just eager to welcome a healthy baby some day. Y'know?


----------



## poppy666

Totally agree ATM, but 5 boys is enough i'll buy a female cat then its semi even in my household :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Lol Pops.

My Mum has a problem whereby she can't cary boys, she had 3 girls and countless miscarriages in between.

Makes me wonder after having 2 m/c if I will be the same, dunno.


----------



## poppy666

Thats what i thought about my mmc, but i hate to think that it may have been a girl.


----------



## 9babiesgone

so sick of feeling sick. found out I am gluten allergic, and dairy allergic, which the latter I always kinda knew just never had it confirmed. and so now onto to switching my diet, and worried that I dont know If I can switch everyone in the house just for the sake of me, but I cant buy seperate food for everyone. so frustrated.

: (


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks ladies. I appreciate some support. I never had any idea that someone could feel this way. I'm getting my tubes tied after this one so I won't have a next time for a girl and with my luck I'd end up with a 4th boy anyways. I was all excited thinking I'd get to buy all the pink stuff, a pink car seat and things I didn't get to do with my daughter. I had her so young and didn't get to enjoy it, no frilly socks or anything. I always bought her the cutest little outfits but they didn't have all the pink to the extent they do now. So I was just excited. And I told DH that if it is confirmed to be a boy he better get use to a girls name and wearing prink frilly clothes lmao. He looked like he was going to murder me lmao. I can't bring myself to buy anything, I just can't wrap my head around having a THIRD boy. I wanted a little princess. My 2 year old is my "mama's boy" and I don't know what in the world I'm going to do with another boy. Of course I love him, but I'm still sad that I won't have a little princess and my hubby will never have a daughter. Things are so different with boys than girls.


----------



## lilrojo

So im back to ttc.. in the process of miscarrying.. well i will be back in July.. have to wait for one normal period in between..


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo im so sorry to hear this sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

:hugs: I'm so sorry hun. I pray July will be your month.


----------



## pip7890

I'm so sorry lilrojo. There's absolutely nothing that I can say that will make you feel better so I'll just stick to you know we're here for you. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Lilrojo, I am so sorry to hear your news. Life is so incredibly unfair sometimes. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this again. :hugs: You know we're here for you hun whenever you need a cry or a rant or a cyber-hug. I'm sending loads of those your way now. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## laurah8279

I am so sorry Lilrojo. My prayers are with you.

I did my test this morning and got another positive, now says 3+ weeks pregnant so I have booked in to see the doc next Wed! 

So so happy. I am just scared of getting too excited though after the MC...trying to just keep the thought in my head that every pregnancy is different and just because I MC'd before doesnt mean it will happen again.

I had zero pregnancy symptoms last time but this time my boobs are frieking killing me! Speed bumps are a nightmare! Lol

Also experiencing a little morning sickness but other than that, all is well.

Going to go for a 20 min swim today so if I can get some energy back too. Feeling very sluggish and emotional atm so maybe a little exercise will do me good.

Good luck to all you ladies out there and thank you for your support.

Laurah xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

@lilrojo I am so so sorry hun sendin lots of :hugs: your way 

@Laurah :dance: So happy for you hun


----------



## Deethehippy

Lilrojo - i am so so sorry sweetie - did the doctor say you were miscarrying or are you bleeding heavy, how do you know?

I hate how life sucks so bad like this sometimes :hugs:
I hope you have tons more luck in june/july :hugs:



I'm thinking i am out this cycle, i feel crampy and achey legs and my temp is lower. Also had a loose BM (usually get this pre AF - sorry TMI!) 
Feels like the witch is on her way :(


----------



## puppycat

Oh Logan honey I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. Im feeling better today.. 

Dee-my levels were only at 30.5-25 is consdiered pregnant.. and yeah yesterday started bleeding like a normal period.. today has been clotty and i have been cramping off and on.. 

Im changing my doctors because they didnt want to do anything for me.. even though this is the 2nd mc I have had in 6 months.. they want me to have another one before they will do anything about it.. well I dont think so.. finding a diff dr.. who specializes in fertility..


----------



## Kaede351

I'm so sorry lilrojo :( I hope you get your extra sticky bean really soon! :hugs:

I'm feeling excited today for some reason haha. I got a (I think) positive OPK this afternoon, so I will be jumping DH as soon as he gets in lol. And then again tomorrow and day after just to be sure lol. So fingers X'd that maybe we'll get lucky after 2 1/2 years of trying!

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

Hello ladies! How are you doing/feeling today? I am feeling better today but worried about breaking down tomorrow. Less than 24 hours til our 20 week scan! I am excited and I pray to God I can just chill out and enjoy it.


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck with your scan Mami :flower:
Try to breath and enjoy it all hun. hope it goes well for you.


----------



## mami2karina

Leaving in an hour for my scan! I'll update with pics when I get back. And hubby is here and gets to go with me!!! I'm so happy. My brother is keeping the boys for us so we don't have to deal with them being bad for 2 hours lol.


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie looking forward to piccys :happydance:


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks poppy! I'm so excited! I wish hubby would get off his duff and get ready but he's sitting on the couch watching a movie and clipping his toe nails lol. Men are so not like us! I'm trying to pass the time, 30 minutes til we leave to drop off the boys!


----------



## mami2karina

Hi ladies! Back from my scan. We have a perfectly healthy baby in there! Moved all around, showed us everything and gave us a good show. I about passed out laying on my back though so I had to roll over my side. Here's the pics we got. And I'm even more confused on the gender now than I was last month. This honestly looks like and my daughter, God blessed us with big girlie parts :blush: lol But here's our LO! Right now I don't care what the sex is I just wanna know for sure so I can shop!
 



Attached Files:







20wProfile.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 14









20weekFace.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 11









20wkPottyShot.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 13









20wkRtFt.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 10









20wkRtHand.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## poppy666

Awww :hugs: didnt the tech tell you the sex? post it on the forum see what guesses you get :wacko:


----------



## mami2karina

Well tech is guessing boy cuz there's a bulge but IDK. I just don't see it. I can clearly see 2 labia with a clitoris in the middle, this is exactly how my daughter looked when she was born. And the progesterone makes girls genitals swell up and be enlarged in the womb. I posted it on 2 forums, so far all boy guesses because there's a bulge down there lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats on a great scan Mami :0) 
I have no clue how to tell if its boy ot girl! As long as is healthy :flower:


----------



## laurah8279

Hi Ladies, can you help me please?

I had spinach and ricotta tortellini for dinner last night (which I have since freaked out about today since the Cow and Gate website says you shouldn't eat it but after further research it seems like its ok).

I have brought the leftovers in for my lunch, do you think I am ok reheating it and having it for lunch or shoudl I just not bother?

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Laura - i think if you reheat it thoroughly it will be fine. Some woman eat all sorts and dont even realise they are pregnant! I don't think those things are really that crucial in my opinion, just common sense more than anything.:flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

I had some spotting this am so thats me officially out again :cry:
Not sure how much more of this i can take each month :(


----------



## laurah8279

Keep the faith Dee!! xxxx

Sending love and hugs your way xxxx:hugs::flower:


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Dee. :hugs: I know what you mean. It sucks, sucks, sucks. :grr:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww Dee, I know how you feel hun :( It sucks big time!!!

I have a question!!! I don't know if any of you loverly ladies can help me, but I've been getting +OPKs for like 4 days now, but I've had no shift in my BBT... any idea what might be happening?

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede, it sounds like your body is having a sustained LH surge because you might not have ovulated within the first day or so of Surge. You'll know if you have finally ovulated when you get a temp shift. If you cease to get pos OPKs and don't get a temp shift either then your body might have given up tryin to ovulate for this cycle. You can still get AF approx 2 weeks after an attempted ovulation. It's happened to me before. Good luck.


----------



## 9babiesgone

how is everyone this morning???


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Hope your all well..

Yes, Dee dont give up.. I had spotting the day af was due.. so dont give up.. hoping you get your sticky forever baby..

All-how are you doing.. hope your well..

cd5 for me.. yay.. my mc bleeding is pretty much done which is nice and a bit surprising..but I suppose 5 weeks and 12 weeks are a big difference..


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Lilrojo but i always get spotting for a few days before AF full flow :(


----------



## lilrojo

I usually get it too.. for like a day before.. but I have spotted for 3-7days before.. since my mc my body is loopy.. still hopefull for you.. remember what you said to me about it happening when you least expect it... fxed still..

I get to get back to my cbfm tomorrow excited.. hope to catch this beanie right off the bat.. that would be great..


----------



## pip7890

Good luck ladies :dust:

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

I think I might ovulate soon actually haha. My opk was really dark today, I think maybe the others were almost positives haha.

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Lilrojo - you are sweet to me, esp after your last cycle and heartbreak, but i think i am def out tbh :flower:
All of you ladies are so sweet on here, not sure i could go through TTC without you all :flower:


----------



## Kaede351

I have to agree with you there Dee! I think I might have completely lost it after my mc if I didn't have these forums for me to vent about it and talk about it. There are alot of very special, beautiful ladieshere!

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

Dee I'm sorry. And good luck to all of you ladies. 

I've accepted that LO is a :blue: I wasn't sure because the pic looked so different than my other 2 boys but I posted it on the ingender forum and one of the ultrasound techs there said definitely a boy. So I went and bought some baby clothes today and it made me feel better. I actually did that before I got the techs opinion! I just was trying to feel better. Now I just want Sept or Oct to get here and meet my lil guy. Oh and we have to pick out a name still.
 



Attached Files:







babyclothes.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

Awww Mami they are soooooooooooooooooooo cute :cloud9: glad your ok about him being a boy, but know how you been feeling sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, those outfits are fab! So cute!

I had a temp rise this morning, so I think I ovulated yesterday, but I guess I'll have to wait and see if it's sustained before I get excited lol.

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Can I have your opinions ladies? Been having trouble with lines on IC's so bought new tests online yesterday which arrived today.

I can't tell if it has colour - can you?

Can't imagine getting flippin evaps or otherwise on 2 different types of test (this isn't FMU btw)

These are 20miu
 



Attached Files:







28052011826.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 14









28052011828.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## joey300187

unless im looking at the wrong bit im sure i see a line. how many dpo are you? xx


----------



## laura_2010

I can see a line.. Id sme the same how many dpo? x


----------



## Kaede351

I can't see a line... but then I never can :/ I hope it's a good sign for you!!!

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

Any updates Puppcat? I hope you guys have had a good weekend. I finally got some energy and since hubby is out of state working I've been doing laundry. I'm about to but the 7 load in the washer and take the 5th outta the dryer and get it put away. Dishes are done, house is vacuumed, toys put away, beds made. Ugh this is what I've been doing since Friday :laundry::dishes::iron: Waiting on the hubby to come home and do watch him do his :happydance: and then he better be taking me out for a nice steak dinner cuz I'm craving one like crazy!


----------



## pip7890

It must be the weekend for a burst of energy! I've done loads around the house yesterday and today. 

How do you have your steak. I love mine medium rare but not sure if we're allowed it like that. 

How is everyone? Hope you're taking it easy this weekend. 

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm gone off meat really, but when i do have steak have it well done. Been cleaning too most of today im shattered now, but korben still running around messing up my clean lounge :haha:

Got my gender scan Saturday, be good to see how much he's grown since 12wk scan :happydance:


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck Poppy! And yeah it's been a good productive weekend. I have my steak well done, I can't see any pink or I can't eat it. I can't really eat any meat at all but I crave a good steak. I bought some cheap ones at the store yesterday and could only take a couple of bites and trashed it :(


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Got my gender scan Saturday, be good to see how much *he's* grown since 12wk scan :happydance:

Is that a guess?



mami2karina said:


> Good luck Poppy! And yeah it's been a good productive weekend. I have my steak well done, I can't see any pink or I can't eat it. I can't really eat any meat at all but *I crave a good steak*. I bought some cheap ones at the store yesterday and could only take a couple of bites and trashed it :(

I practically lived on steak diane when I was pregnant with DS. Couldn't get enough of it.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Yeah guess, but im 99% sure blobby is a he but im ok with it now :happydance: will buy a female cat to even my household out :haha: Just be nice to see a difference in 4wks since last scan x


----------



## mami2karina

So here I am with my doubts on the sex again. There was a post in 2nd Tri, a woman posted her scan pic and asked everyone to guess the gender it looks soooo much like mine so another woman asked me to post mine and this was her reply :)
 



Attached Files:







genderguess.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 16


----------



## poppy666

It does look girly tho x


----------



## Deethehippy

I dont think you should go getting your hopes up Mami that it is a girl if the sonographers think its a boy but hey, they could be wrong!


----------



## mami2karina

I think it looks like a girl to me. I'm not getting my hopes up, right now I'm just kind of frustrated and want to know for sure. Because nothing I have seen on either of my scans shows boy to me. I have never in my life seen a boy that looked liked that so we shall see. I have a friend who was told boy boy boy the whole time, even at a scan at 34 weeks, and guess what? She gave birth to a girl lol. So it happens. I just want to know for my own sanity :wacko: They told another friend of mine she was having a girl and imagine her shock when he had a boy! Her family had to run around and go buy everything for her while she was in the hospital recovering because she bought for a boy. I can't afford to do all that mess so I need to know before I can't return the few things I bought the other day.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont know that doesnt look like my sons ultrasound at all!! more like my daughters


----------



## poppy666

lol mami it should be me wanting a girl so bad with having 4 boys and no girls :haha: but i cant see a winkle in your piccy so good luck :happydance:


----------



## mami2karina

poppy666 said:


> lol mami it should be me wanting a girl so bad with having 4 boys and no girls :haha: but i cant see a winkle in your piccy so good luck :happydance:

Thanks hun and I have a "friend" how is rubbing it in that's she's having a girl, she had my bawling all day and night Monday when she texted me. I want to prove to everyone I got my girl so they can shove it lol.:haha:


----------



## xSamanthax

I know you want it so bad Mami so it will be great if they are wrong and its a girl, just try not to get your hopes up just in case :flower: 

How is everyone else doing?? 

@9Babies How are you hun?? have you had any more scans etc?


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies. Looks like I'm out this cycle. Temps started dropping yesterday (12DPO) and started pink spotting as well. Just waiting for AF to come in earnest so I can get blood test done for a hormone profile which will hopefully lead to some treatment for PCOS. I don't think I'll see anything from it until my next Gyne appointment at the end of July. Till then, I battle on. I'll probably be battling on long after the appointment anyway. We'll see. Good luck to us.


----------



## Kaede351

Yay! FF confirmed ovulation :) 3dpo today.... Now I just wait -.- lol

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry muddled - i know how bad it sucks :flower:

We have to trundle on though - i am giving up on the Agnus castus this cycle and trying the EPO again (what i used before my last BFP) so FX to us both and i hope your bloods lead to something good for you, i am considering something like the same soon too :flower:


----------



## Suze

When is your next scan Mami? At what point did you get told your baby was a boy? Will be interesting to see how this pans out!

So sorry AMU, on with the bloods :hugs:

Ooh Poppy exciting you've got your gender scan on Saturday...I love it when people have them, even though I'm team :yellow:


----------



## puppycat

joey300187 said:


> unless im looking at the wrong bit im sure i see a line. how many dpo are you? xx




laura_2010 said:


> I can see a line.. Id sme the same how many dpo? x

No idea - I had my AF but it was really light and mostly just when I wiped not on pad - odd.

I shouldn't have Ov'd yet but been feeling really nauseous and yuk so I thought why not lol.



mami2karina said:


> Any updates Puppcat? I hope you guys have had a good weekend. I finally got some energy and since hubby is out of state working I've been doing laundry. I'm about to but the 7 load in the washer and take the 5th outta the dryer and get it put away. Dishes are done, house is vacuumed, toys put away, beds made. Ugh this is what I've been doing since Friday :laundry::dishes::iron: Waiting on the hubby to come home and do watch him do his :happydance: and then he better be taking me out for a nice steak dinner cuz I'm craving one like crazy!

Been away for the weekend, not been home long so going to POAS now - don't hold any hope tbh but you never know xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Ooh good luck Puppy!


----------



## mami2karina

Suze I'm going to get a 3D done hopefully soon. I have to drive 2 hours outta town to get it done though. So I have to get a trip planned. My scan was at 20 weeks. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, at this point I just want some plain as day proof. Not what to me looks like a girl. I have 2 boys, I know what the ultrasound is suppose to look at. Even searching and searching online I haven't come across a single boy ultrasound that looks like mine :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Have you read that birth story in 3rd Tri? lady got told girl at her 24wk scan bought everything and she came out a boy :haha: she even posted the 3 line scan piccy no winky in sight. Id be mad if i bought everything pink n it was a boy lol


----------



## mami2karina

poppy666 said:


> Have you read that birth story in 3rd Tri? lady got told girl at her 24wk scan bought everything and she came out a boy :haha: she even posted the 3 line scan piccy no winky in sight. Id be mad if i bought everything pink n it was a boy lol

I'll have to look it up! Is it recent? I've been flipping my pic every which way and I may see what is the penis. IDK. I'm giving up and using my money to go buy clothes. If they say it's a boy then I'm just gonna take it at that. Cuz I'll feel bad about wasting that money on a 3D when they were right all along and I could have bought a lot of things I want for that money. So I'm throwing in the towel lol


----------



## poppy666

Yeah its on the front page about half way down when i read it :thumbup:

EDITED here it is https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...7854-my-shocking-but-amazing-birth-story.html


----------



## mami2karina

I read it! How crazy!!!!! OMG and totally O/T but My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding premiered here in the States last night. I loved it but was appauled at how they were discriminated against, the council going as far as destroying their homes! I was dumbfounded. Just couldn't believe it. I hate discrimination. Just because someone is different doesn't mean they are wrong. But that kind of treatment is absolutely uncalled for. I have faced my fair share being married to a Mexican and having Mexican children and it makes me sick to me stomach. But other than that I loved the show. They have alot in common with the Mexican culture from what I saw. The bigger the better! The parties, etc. Everyone seemed to be having a great time, I personally wouldn't let my child dress that way but hey they were all supervised and appear to have extremely high morals. So I say go for it lol!


----------



## xSamanthax

Oh wow! what a story 

@Mami I love My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding, i agree though i hate how they are discriminated against, i don't understand some hotels etc as they seem to have loads of money so letting them have the wedding there would earn you loads!


----------



## puppycat

Coming up BFN - was up in the night with my tummy - surely a bug can't last over a week????


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so done with my marriage. :cry:


someone please give me :hugs:

bc I am at my wits end.


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww 9babies :hugs: whats wrong hun??


----------



## 9babiesgone

everything his extreme moodiness, his constant snapping at me for no reason, his constant anger outbursts, him refusing to go even one day without alcohol, him forcing me to have his friends over whenever and whatever, without any notice, even though he knows that causes me anxiety. his complete disregard for my specific diet, bc of my health issues. he is just a complete douchebag, and I am so sick of putting up with it, no one thinks I should, everyone thinks I should leave, but I stayed. and now I just honestly want to give it up. I keep trying to fix things, and it doesnt f***king work. pardon my language. but seriously. he is so freakin controlling, my opinion is always wrong, he is always right, if I have a different way of looking at something, I am not supporting him, and I always think he is wrong fight all the freakin time. it is so immature and stupid. and he wont really let me have a voice.


----------



## poppy666

Awww sweetie hope your ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

and the thing is the first 2 years were so much better, and awesome and this last year, it has been hell


----------



## 9babiesgone

not to mention he doesnt want his own kid anymore.

I am so done.


----------



## poppy666

9babiesgone said:


> everything his extreme moodiness, his constant snapping at me for no reason, his constant anger outbursts, him refusing to go even one day without alcohol, him forcing me to have his friends over whenever and whatever, without any notice, even though he knows that causes me anxiety. his complete disregard for my specific diet, bc of my health issues. he is just a complete douchebag, and I am so sick of putting up with it, no one thinks I should, everyone thinks I should leave, but I stayed. and now I just honestly want to give it up. I keep trying to fix things, and it doesnt f***king work. pardon my language. but seriously. he is so freakin controlling, my opinion is always wrong, he is always right, if I have a different way of looking at something, I am not supporting him, and I always think he is wrong fight all the freakin time. it is so immature and stupid. and he wont really let me have a voice.

He reminds me of my ex :growlmad: maybe a bit of time apart will give him the kick up the arse he needs, can he not stop somewhere else for a while? x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I wish!!! but he wont listen to me. for nothing. so I get to have to put up with his dumb friends today, and especially when I dont even want to see his face or his friends. I am that pissed off.


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww hun sending you lots of :hugs:!! I know the feeling my OH spent the first 4yrs of Ellie's life drinking he didn't go one day without alcohol, i was basically a single parent. In the end i got so pissed off with it i left him, i couldn't cope anymore with his mood swings, him not doing anything to help including around the house (he didn't have a job at the time). To be honest it was the best thing i have ever done!!! I spent more times with my friends going out and having fun etc and he started to realise how much he loved me and missed me. In the end he stopped the drinking (now only does it on a Sunday on his day off) and started listening to me more. We still have are ups and downs but things are so much better after we got back together again.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I wish I could say the same, but I really doubt he is going to change, and honestly it isnt a good environment for me or my kids. so I might just leave.


----------



## poppy666

No not a good enviroment sweetie and if its possible for you to leave id do it, if he wants you back he got a damn hard job ahead of him :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

9babiesgone I'm so sorry hun :hugs: I can't imagine what you're going through. I felt my DH was unsupportive of our mc and it was horrible. I felt so bad and he was just like "we can always have another one I don't see what the problem is". I was so upset I kicked a nice hole in my bedroom wall. Not a good thing to do. But I know how you feel in that way.


----------



## Kaede351

hey everyone, hope all is well :)

@Pip - I got those tests today, thanks a million! They will really come in handy :)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Pip, you know when you had constant nausea and only felt better after eating - I have that but BFN :growlmad:

So frustrating, it's been like a week now and no let up - now I have terrific heartburn - not impressed!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... so I had my Dr's appt yesterday, and I really like my new dr... He said that two mc's in a row is enough of a reason to justify looking into things... I have an us set up for the 28th of June, after my next af, and bloods for the same day.. He said I would be a good candidate for clomid so Im expecting that for the cycle after if no BFP before, and If I do get my BFP before the 28th, he will test my hcg and progesterone levels, and supplement me if I need it... I have hope again that I am being heard and helped..

Hope you all doing good..


----------



## pip7890

That's good progress lilrojo! 

Puppycat that's strange. Is it worth a trip to the docs?

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I will be going tomorrow Pip xx


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo really glad to hear you got a doctor who is prepared to help sweetie :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies... At least either way now I know I will be looked after.. bfp or not.. Hopefully though I will be back to being preggo and sick.. :)

How are you ladies with buns in the oven..


----------



## pip7890

Puppycat - hope the doctor gets to the bottom of it. Keep us posted.

Lilrojo - I'm fine. Still tired but nowhere near as bad as before. I'm seeing the midwife on Friday for my 16w check up (albeit a few days early)! 

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Ugh, I'm feeling really sick right now >.< But I can never tell if I feel sick because I'm hungry or because I actually feel sick lol. I have to wait until like this time of night to do dinner because DH doesn't get home until late, and I like to have my dinner with him (unhealthy, I know... but it's the only us time we get in the week). So I'm hungry by the time he gets home. But tonight I smelt the food and just thought... blegh >.< And I like Korma too :( I hope I feel better by the time it's done! HOpefully eating something will make me feel better!

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Pip, I called the Drs today (you have to call on the morning of the day you want) and they are short of Drs today so booked me in for tomorrow sigh. x


----------



## pip7890

It's such a pain isn't it? Another day of waiting. 

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Can't believe how far along you are Pip already - good luck with the appointment 

Lilrojo - glad your doc is prepared to help but hopefully this cycle you will have a stroke of luck - FX for u

I have had problems with dizziness and headaches on and off for 7 mths, i have to have lots of tests to find the cause, i thought it was an inner ear problem but they dont think so anymore as my ear tests were fine. Plus its always worse around AF so it could be a hormone problem? I hope they get to the bottom of it as it could be whats hindering my TTC ..


----------



## Kaede351

Well DH had his doctor appointment this morning! We managed to get the doctor to send him for a SA. So he has to do the business tomorrow morning before work and I have to go with my grandparents to take it to the hospital (it sucks when you cant drive!!! Lol). He's also got to try and get some more time off work because the doctor wants to do some routine blood tests just to check everything is normal. But hopefully it'll all comes back normal. But at least if it doesn't we'll be able to get some advice/help :)

Hope you get your headaches sorted Dee! Headaches are the worst :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Dee... I hope so.. But really not betting on it as Im never lucky.. but maybe this once I will be.. lol..

I hope you get it all sorted Dee.. we need to get the rest of us ladies preggo, with our sticky forever babies..

My due date is looming.. Saturday.. cant wait for it to be over.. especially now with mc2 under my belt.. just ready to ovulate.. be preg or have af show and get my tests done.. :) Hope your all having a good day..


----------



## mami2karina

Hey ladies hope all is well. Just wanted to give you a heads up that I won't be on for a while, not sure how long. Didn't anyone to worry. My laptop screen is messed up, all kinds of pretty colors lol. So I'm taking it to Best Buy for warranty repair and they said they have to send it off to Kentucky since it's a screen issue and can't be fixed in store. Bad part is it can take up to 6 weeks. Sucks bad. But I'll be dropping it off tomorrow. I wish you all good luck! Poppy good luck at your gender scan! I'll try to make it to the library to check in if possible. See y'all soon!


----------



## pip7890

See you soon Mami!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Mami take care of yourself in the meantime and try get back online asap :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Take care mami. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Take care of yourself mami..

How are all you lovely ladies... Im ready for another weekend.. Tomorrow is my due date.. and Im trying not to let it get to me.. things happen for a reason even though I will never understand them.. my neighbor had her baby, she was due a week before me.. and just had it yesterday.. a baby girl.. named her emily ann.. im happy for her.. but rubs it in a bit more for me.. but I will be preg again soon and get my sticky forever baby 2... 

CD12 and low on the cbfm yet.. still expecting that I guess... dont usually ovualted till days 20-21... so 9 days left to go.. yay.. just ready to o already and either be preg or get af and get my tests done..


----------



## poppy666

Be thinking of you tomorrow lilrojo :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Thinking of you lilrojo

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Sending you massive hugs lilrojo. :hugs: You'll survive tomorrow just as you have survived every day since you lost your angels. You will also get your forever baby. Just keep on hanging in there hun. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

:hugs: Logan xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Thinking of you Lilrojo - we will never forget our angels :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies... finding this sight has been amazing.. especially with the healing process.. and I know I have my forever baby soon... as will you all.. just gotta keep at it.. and good news, I got a high on my cbfm today.. yay for that.. o day is approaching which is great..


----------



## xSamanthax

Thinking of you Logan :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Found out today im having a girl :cloud9: just hope thats a deffo girly potty shot lol

lilrojo :hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







baby girl 005.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 15









baby girl 009.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Suze

Ah congratulations on :pink: poppy! I was looking forward to your news, you were convinced you were having another boy weren't you? Yay for pretty girly shopping!


----------



## poppy666

Will hold off shopping till my 20wk scan lol


----------



## pip7890

Wow! That's fabulous news Poppy! All that pink!!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Thank you Pip :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

:wohoo: Yay Poppy!!! :wohoo: I do hope it's a girl as I know how badly you want one. If the sonographer said so that's very encouraging. :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Will double check on my 20wk scan lol :kiss:


----------



## xSamanthax

Yay for a girl, i hope your 20wk scan still says the same lol Bet you can't wait for the 20wk scan now


----------



## Kaede351

BFN this morning at 9dpo... I know it's still fairly early, but I'm not feeling to good about this cycle :/ I don't have any symptoms and my temps have stayed alot lower than usual (still above the coverline though). I just don't know why it won't happen :( We had perfect timing this cycle! and still nothing. There HAS to be a problem somewhere but just can't figure out what it is :(

Hope everyone else is doing well :)

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats on your girlie Poppy  How cute.


----------



## xSamanthax

Kaede Like you said hun, it's still early. Its not over until AF comes, i really hope she doesn't and this month is your month :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Kaede351 said:


> BFN this morning at 9dpo... I know it's still fairly early, but I'm not feeling to good about this cycle :/ I don't have any symptoms and my temps have stayed alot lower than usual (still above the coverline though). I just don't know why it won't happen :( We had perfect timing this cycle! and still nothing. There HAS to be a problem somewhere but just can't figure out what it is :(
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :)
> 
> XxX

Hey sweetie its early yet :hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Sam and Dee, think im in denial atm woke up this morning thinking i dreamt yesterday lol


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Samantha and poppy :) I know it's early, but I've got alot of stress at work at the moment, and I think maybe it's what is stopping me falling. Juts feeling a bit down today haha. I'll be fine when I finished my work 

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Kaede :dust: still early yet hun, don't give up hope xxx

Still haven't ov'd here, OPK getting darker but not positive - I'm not usually late ov'ing so not sure what's gone wrong this month!


----------



## Kaede351

Mine were a bit like that puppycat, I had about 4 days of positive OPKs before I had a temp shift. It's something in the water this month I think haha  fingers crossed for you :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Awww yay for a girl poppy... so happy for you... your little princess.. :) 

Thanks for all the hugs.. yesterday is over and now onto the future.. 

Kaede-its still early and even with everything perfect it still only like a 25% chance of actually getting preg.. stay positive..

AFM-on cdd14 today.. another high on the cbfm.. so still bding everyother day till our peak.. so back at it tomorrow night.. will keep you all posted on what happens.. my dr's appt is the 28th..


----------



## Deethehippy

I have to have a MRI scan ladies to try to figure out my dizziness and headaches, but there is some risk if you are possibly pregnant so i may have to not try this cycle which totally sucks :(
I am gonna phone to double check but i guess its not worth taking any risks....
That is on the 28th so i would only be like 8 days pregnant so not sure if its relevant or not..... ahhhhh :wacko:


----------



## pip7890

I'm glad they're looking into your headaches thoroughly but what a bummer about TTC this month. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Happy 16wk Pip :happydance:

Dee your health more important atm sweetie, 1 month off TTC will fly by xx


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Dee, I can really sympathise. I hope they are able to figure out what's causing the problems you are having. Like the other ladies have said, I reckon it's better safe than sorry in regards to the MRI and TTC but only you can make that decision. Hopefully they'll get all tests out Of the way soon and you can get back to TTC ASAP. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Well, looks like I'm out. I had a huge temp drop this morning, and at 11dpo I highly doubt it's an implantation dip :( Ah well... Gone try the soy after AF.

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Kaede :hugs: Hang in there hun. A big dip at 11DPO isn't encouraging. Mine usually comes on 12DPO like clockwork. Maybe next month will be your time. I hope the soy helps. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Yippee! I phoned the MRI people and they said the risks are mainly with the MRI injection mediums (which i dont need) but they have to be cautious in the first tri with any procedure. I decided to rebook for when my AF is due so i would know one way or the other and a few more days will make no difference to my headaches.
So i am still in the running this cycle!...:flower:

Hope everyone else is fine..


----------



## lilrojo

Yay so happy to hear that Dee.. Come on Feb babies...

How are you all.. hope your doing well..

Kaede-sorry about the dip.. fxed.. your not out till the hag shows her face..

AFM-cd16 and another high on the cbfm.. just really hoping my early loss didnt mess with my cycle.. day 4 of a high.. which im thinking is fine yet.. since I dont normally ovulate till day 20-21.. so not too worried yet.. should be 4-5 more days.. just waiting here..

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well..


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls :) Just starting to get fed up is all haha. Everyone around me is either pregnant or just had a baby... I just want it to be me :( My temp has fallen about 2 days earlier than usual this cycle, it averages around about 13dpo, but i've had a 10 day LP before so it's not really unheard of... just keep my FX'd for a huge rise tomorrow ;) haha

Hope you ov soon lilrojo! It sucks when you're waiting... feels like forever haha.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

And here comes the spotting! A bit later than usual, but here none the less XD 

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Kaede351 said:


> And here comes the spotting! A bit later than usual, but here none the less XD
> 
> XxX

:hugs::hugs: hope your ok xxx


----------



## Kaede351

I'll be fine haha, thanks :) 

Annoying thing is... one of the mum's at work is planning on trying for a new baby... she already has 4 children... 3 grown up... plus one grandchild... and I can garentee she'll get pregnant before I do -.-*

I can't wait for DH's SA results to come back! 

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Nah have faith you'll get your BFP first sweetie x


----------



## Kaede351

thanks hun, hope you're right :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

wow.. poppy cant believe your already 17 weeks.. that went by so fast... you will be having your lo in no time.. and we will hopefully be preg.. and not still trying.. :( hope your doing well

Sorry Kaede.. onto July and a march baby..


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> wow.. poppy cant believe your already 17 weeks.. that went by so fast... you will be having your lo in no time.. and we will hopefully be preg.. and not still trying.. :( hope your doing well
> 
> Sorry Kaede.. onto July and a march baby..

I got everything crossed that all you lovely ladies are blessed before i even get anywhere near 3rd Tri :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Aw thanks :) I'm so glad I found this website! :D

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies, so 1dpo here, let's have PMA for this new cycle girlies, I realise you're a bit ahead of me but we're in this together right? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Good luck puppycat :dust::dust: and hope Laura gets well soon


----------



## lilrojo

Im a bit behind yet puppy.. still waiting to ovulate.. I would be with you but my mc threw me back a week.. so still waiting.. should be in a few days.. Good luck.. and lots of dust..


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending lots of :dust: to you all!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Ovulation hurry up already!


----------



## lilrojo

Well I got my peak today on my cbfm.. so should be oing today or tomorrow.. im thinking prob tom.. which is great.. 2-3 days earlier than normal.. so the mc messed me up but hopefully oing earlier will help.. yay..

where are you at in your cycle dee..


----------



## Deethehippy

I usually ovulate day 20-21 so i am miles off lol
Seem to have quite a bit of cm so far this cycle though so hopefully will get some EWCM too!
Get BDing Lilrojo - catch that eggie/s :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Hope it comes sooner than later... dee


----------



## puppycat

I think I'm 3dpo? Soon see once I post and my ticker shows up :haha:

DRAGGGGGGGING!


----------



## lilrojo

yes, well i haven't even ovulated yet puppy... lol... so talk about dragggggingg..


----------



## pip7890

Lots of :dust: for you this month!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Logan are you ovulating today?? Any OPK's?


----------



## lilrojo

Puppy yep.. should be today.. got my peak on the cbfm yesterday and today was my second one.. so just thinking its today.. yay for the 2ww tomorrow..


----------



## pip7890

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies. Sorry to be MIA lately. I've been reading but not writing. Had a lot going on in my head, not been able to get it out.

Just thought I'd pop in to say good luck to you all that are still trying (like me!) and throw some :dust: your way.

As of today (CD11 for me) the CBFM says High!!! I am in shock :shock: and a bit dubious but we'll see soon enough if Ov really is imminent or not. My last cycle was 33 days long, with the first High on CD16 and Peak on CD19/20. Getting my first High on CD11 either means that I am going to Ov even earlier (maybe CD14/15? :shock:) or my body is sending our false signals (not unheard of with PCOS) and I may still have a while to wait (I'd be thrilled with Ov by CD19/20 again). I'm looking forward to finding out what it all means.

:dust: to us all. xoxox


----------



## xSamanthax

How is everyone doing?? sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hiya! Still getting High on CBFM but no further signs of Ov for me yet so I think maybe my body was giving off false signals. Nevermind, I doubt I've ever ovulated before CD15 before anyway. 

How's the rest of you ladies getting on?


----------



## puppycat

Nothing much happening here, waiting patiently to test x


----------



## poppy666

Nothing happening here either :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

waiting for ovualtion here, had some twinges but not full CM yet so dont think its quite yet..............


----------



## lilrojo

Nothing much here either.... also just waiting to test


----------



## emilyrose.x

Well well well.. looks whos here ;)

_Well ladies, had to pop in say a massive hello too you all! im missing all you sods!! hope everything going good!! me and bf moved out few months back so have been starved of the internet!! If you have facebook then my name on there is Emily Flapjack Collins because i get that beaut on my phone  offfft JOY!!  _*lots of loving to the special ones xxxx *:dust:​


----------



## poppy666

Ahhhh Emz great to see you :happydance: and congratz on the house move lovely, hope to see you around more soon :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Hello Em :wave:

Glad to hear you finally got your house move. Hope all's well with you. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Hey Ems

Been checking in on your profile every so often to see if you'd managed to pop on, was wondering how you were and silently hoping you were pregnant and we just didn't know it :dust:

Have added you to my facebook xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Arw big thanks and hugs to you lovely lot! :hugs:

Yea i love living away from home lol!! NO stress now lol! Whooop :happydance: 

Still not up the duff lol! Danny cant wait because we been watching One Born Every Minute repeats but im so scared ladies! honestly, if i get pregnant again then il be a wreck!! Im dredin 4th August.. would have been EDD :( Im guna be strong - will do something for the day in memory of him/her. <3

So nice to see all you pregnant! makes me happy knowing your all happy :) 

One Born Every Minute (America Version) starts Thursday 9pm on More4.. i cant wait!! :wohoo: <3

Big loves xxxxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Emily.. we have missed you soooo much.. I hope your doing well.. will send you a friend request.. on fb..my name is logan..:) miss ya around here..


----------



## xSamanthax

Hiya Emily! Glad the house move went ok :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

So how are we all doing today.. been quite in here lately.. prob cuz almost everyone has a bun in the oven.. lol..

4dpo for me.. whahoo... hopefully next week I can celebrate.. if not i will still be happy just cuz my us and bloodwork is set up for the week after.. yay, happy for plans..


----------



## puppycat

Hey Logan

8dpo, BFN this morning obviously, far too early but thought why not? Lol x


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry about the BFN Puppy but 8dpo is still way early.. 4dpo for me.. taking forever.. any symptoms for you..


----------



## puppycat

I'm trying not to dwell on the increased urination, sore boobs, cramps, sickness, yucky breakfast (having to throw it away this morning) and the tiredness :haha:

No symptoms here then - how about you? x


----------



## poppy666

Not symptom spotting then Puppycat :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

:haha: Puppy.. 

Im only 4dpo so nothing yet.. last month had no symptoms at all and got a bfp and then again mc'ed... so just waiting it out..


----------



## poppy666

Yeah the month i got BFP both times i had no symptoms and took me by surprise.


----------



## puppycat

Heh heh no I'm being totally relaxed this month..... :blush:

we'll see I guess. When I got my BFP in April I don't recall feeling anything special and when I caught for Laura I actually tested on the day AF was due and nearly fell down the loo :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed for the last remaining of us..


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed for you.

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies! I'll be joining you in the TWW soon! I just got a Peak on CBFM on CD16. I still can hardly believe it but it seems to be the real thing cuz I've had other signs and symptoms to back it up. Gawd I hope it's our month. :dust: to us all. Xoxox


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending lots of :dust: to you all!!!! Really hope this is your month


----------



## Deethehippy

I should be ovulating in the next few days i think so we BD'ed last night.
Good luck to all of us still waiting.....:flower:


----------



## puppycat

BFN this morning :(


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Puppycat :hugs:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

I copied this from another thread~ I would love to join your group!


> Hello Everyone~
> 
> I'm so glad I found this site! I've been a lurker for a little while and finally decided to join in. I'm so encouraged by all the positive comments as well as the support I see between members.
> 
> Here's a little bit about me:
> 
> I just turned 39 last month and DH is 46. We have been together for 10 years now and I have loved every moment of it. DH is such a sweetheart!
> 
> We started TTC when I turned 32 yrs and after 2 yrs of trying on our own, we decided to consust a RE. When all the testing results came back, all was great on my end, but DH had low motility and very low morphology. RE said that the chances of us conceiving the "normal" way, was essentially slim to none.
> So, we decided to go down the road of fertility treatments.
> Our first attempt was just on Clomid, trigger shot and IUI, which resulted in a BFN.
> Our second attempt was all injectibles, trigger shot and IUI, which resulted in a BFP.
> 
> We found out in March 2007 that we were expecting twins.
> 
> In May of 2007, I suffered PPROM, and was put on bed rest.
> On June 28th, of 2007, at 24weeks, I went into labor and delivered two little boys. They lived for about an hour and then went to Heaven.
> 
> After a long struggle with trying to understand why, going through the grieving period, and finally accepting it, here I am, 4 years later, ready to try once again.
> 
> I have an appointment with my RE on July 13th. While I am so excited, I can't help but be scared...I know what's awaiting for me.
> The testing, daily injections, daily blood tests, mood swings, stress and most of all, a very strong desire to be a Mom.
> 
> While I believe there's no higher title than being a Mom to 2 angels, I so want to be a Mom through and through and have a little one to raise and to love.
> 
> Thank you for reading me


----------



## poppy666

Welcome to the thread sweetie and im so sorry to read about your little twin boys, that must of been devastating at 24wks :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

welcome to the group, fallen.. the women here are great and have been so supportive.. I hope you can find all the support you deserve.. :) And I am so sorry about your twins.. that must have been so hard to go through..
A little bit about me for you.. Im almost 25, dh is 25.. we have one daughter who is almost 2.. have suffered 2 mc's since.. one at 12 weeks in nov 2010.. second at 5 weeks may 23 2011..

Puppy I am sorry about the BFN, its still early though.. I got a bfn last month until 12dpo.. chin up, your not out till af shows..

5dpo for me.. testing monday at 10.. if bfn again on wed. at 12.. so we will see.. fxed for us all..

wahoo all fxed for your early healthy eggy..


----------



## Kaede351

Hey girls, hope everyone is ok. Finished my first month of Soy and reeeeally hoping it helps.

Feeling in a very mixed mood today. Excited but a little sad. My aunty has gone to be induced today, so I'm gona have a new baby cousin within the next day or two!!! Excited!!!

However can't help but wish it was me... And feeling quite tearful over the whole thing :/ (any idea if soy has a side effect of making you emotional? I've been terrible since taking them). I feel guilty for not being more happy for my aunty :( but I am excited about meeting baby Mathew! I really don't know how to feel atm :/

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Hi Fallen, I have seen you around BnB and heard about your twins - I'm so sorry for your losses. As lilrojo said you'll find some good ladies in here and very supportive, there's a few of us still TTC and a few lucky ladies who have conceived and stuck with us.

I'm 26 and DH is 37, we have one healthy and beautiful daughter together and DH has a 7year old son form his previous marriage. We have been TTC since November and have has 2 losses inc one at Christmas about 5/6weeks (EPU refused to scan me and I ov'd really late so not sure of dates) and a chemical in April.

Tested this eve and BFN again, going to use my last test in the morning and then wait until AF comes - I have no doubt she's on her way x


----------



## pip7890

Hi Fallen. Welcome to the group. You're in very good company here. I'm sorry to hear about your losses. I hope that the elusive :bfp: is not too far away for you. 

Sorry to hear you think AF is on the way Puppy. 

Fingers crossed for those ladies around the O. :dust: for you. 

It's been a hard day for me today. It's the 15th anniversary of my first baby's due date. I've felt a cloud over my head all day. I've talked to him (I felt it was a boy) about my other babies. Whilst I wish things could have been different they weren't and this is the life I have now. I count my blessings every day that I have a healthy, happy teenage son now. I know just how lucky I am to have such a miracle in my life. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Welcome to our group Fallen Ambers. Thank you for sharing your story. I'm so sorry you've experienced the losses you have. Well done for finding your way back into the TTC saddle. I hope you and DH are able to conceive again without too much hassle. It sounds like you've got a hard job ahead if you. I'm afraid I don't know all the abbreviated terms you've used but it sounds complicated and like you've got a lot to be getting on with. Hang in there. :hugs:

Kaede, I've read that Soy can make you emotional though it didn't seem to affect me (maybe it's a good sign that you are reacting to it!). Fingers crossed it helps you conceive. 

Puppycat, hang in there. :hugs: it's not over yet. 

Thank lilrojo. :hugs: I'm excited to see what Monday brings for you! 

How're things looking for you Dee? 

Sending you hugs Pip. I too find it helps to count our blessings when feeling down about our losses. :hugs:

I think today is ovulation day for me as I've got some serious aches and tendeness in my lower abdomen, though that could be from BD as well. I always get a tender abdomen and pelvic floor right around Ov. I'll know more once the tenderness fades and I get a temp rise. In the meantime, I think we've had some very well timed BD. 

Thank you for all the dust and well wishes ladies. 

More :dust: for all of us. I'm feeling very positive this month. I hope it turns up something gooood.


----------



## poppy666

Good luck AMU :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks Poppy. :friends:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Poppy666~ Thank you so much for your kind words

lilrojo~ (love your nickname BTW-lil red) I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I so appreciate you telling me a little bit about yourself. That was very sweet. Remain positive and keep believing. 

Kaede351~ Do not feel bad about your mixed feelings over your aunt's little one. It's completely normal. I would feel the same way. There's no doubt that you are very happy for her, it's just that you want that same blessing. Don't beat yourself up over it, your feelings are valid. Stay positive.

puppycat~ You are such a sweetie. Thank you for your kind words and your warm welcome. I so appreciate you sharing a little bit of your personal story with me. I'm also sorry that you have experienced two loss. I can only say that it makes us stronger as a human being. I know I have grown from the loss of my twins. I will never be totally healed, but I have grown stronger.

pip7890~ I give you a big hug, as today is a very emotional day for you. I can totally relate. I see June 28th fast approaching and I, as well, will get emotional and will be sad that day. Do you do anything special in his memory on that day? Every year, on June 28th, hubby and I have a balloon release for them. We each hold the balloon, then we say a prayer for them, we tie the balloons together and then release them. I cry all the time, and in my mind, I imagine my boys just grabbing those balloons, laughing and playing in Heaven. It helps ease the pain. Then we go home, and have a piece of cake in their memory.

allmuddleup~ Thank you for your kindness and your warm welcome. I'm so sorry for using all those abbreviations. In order to conceive, we have to go through fertility treatments, so those are some of the terms I used. For example, IUI is for intra-uterine insemination and PROM is for Premature Rupture of Membranes (so I was leaking amniotic fluid). Hope this helps a little bit to clarifying my journey a little bit better. The road of fertility treatments is not an easy one. It is very taxing physically and mentally....but I'm ready to tackle it once again.
I see that you are awaiting for a BFP! I'm so hoping you get it this month! Keeping my fingers crossed~

Many blessings to all you beautiful & strong ladies~


----------



## lilrojo

Thank you fallen.. I think you will fit in this group very nicely.. as your just as wise as many of the other women here.. I have found such comfort here.. I hope your journey is a short one..


----------



## xSamanthax

:hi: Fallen, Welcome to the group hun. I hope you get your sticky bean soon and i'm so sorry for your losses :hugs: 

Puppy sorry about your BFN but it's early days yet! 

Everyone else sending you lots of :dust:!!! I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that this month is your month :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Aww thanks Fallen :) you're such a sweetheart! I just read aboutyour twins too, sorry for your loss, but you've definitely come out of it a beautiful person so you should be proud :)

Still no baby cousin here! But I think I'm ok with it all now haha. I've had my cry and I think I've gotten it out of my system (or I hope have lol). Really looking forward to meeting the little man!!!

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Hey ladies

:dust:

Good luck to you all.

BFN again this morning so I'm very quickly losing all PMA :(

Going to see Avenue Q tonight so I'm really excited!


----------



## joey300187

puppycat dont lose faith!! ive NEVER got a positive before af due earliest ive ever got one is on the day its been due xx


----------



## lilrojo

7dpo here... just ready to know already..


----------



## mami2karina

Hi ladies! Got my laptop back today working perfect thank God. They had to replace the AC/DC outlet for the charger and the LCD screen. Baby is doing good. Still no weight gain. I've been sick as a dog for 2 weeks now. It's horrible. Not even the Zofran is helping me. I can't believe I'm 23 weeks now! It's going by so fast.
Poppy congrats on your girl! I skimmed through the posts to see what you found out. I'm glad someone got their girl!
But my belly is getting huge. Baby is so active. It's crazy. I feel him down low and up above my belly button. It hurts so bad to bend down to even dry off after a shower or put my son in his car seat. I'm outta breath in no time. UGH. I am ready for the end!


----------



## lilrojo

happy your back mami.. I must admit its hard for me to hear your ready for the end when so many of us here are hoping and praying for it..


----------



## pip7890

Hi Mami. Welcome back.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

mami2karina said:


> Hi ladies! Got my laptop back today working perfect thank God. They had to replace the AC/DC outlet for the charger and the LCD screen. Baby is doing good. Still no weight gain. I've been sick as a dog for 2 weeks now. It's horrible. Not even the Zofran is helping me. I can't believe I'm 23 weeks now! It's going by so fast.
> Poppy congrats on your girl! I skimmed through the posts to see what you found out. I'm glad someone got their girl!
> But my belly is getting huge. Baby is so active. It's crazy. I feel him down low and up above my belly button. It hurts so bad to bend down to even dry off after a shower or put my son in his car seat. I'm outta breath in no time. UGH. I am ready for the end!

Happy 23wks sweetie :happydance: Im like you now being paranoid and hoping they not made a mistake about it being a girl on my potty shot :dohh: you do hear of them getting it wrong. Glad to see you back anyhow :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

LOL Poppy. Your's is DEF a girl shot!!!
And Lil Rojo I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend anyone. This pregnancy is just really taking a toll on me. The nausea, vomiting, pain, the shots. My carpal tunnel has gotten really severe lately and my fibromylagia has reared it's ugly head again. I've been fine my whole pregnancy and now BAM it just all hits again at once with no relief options.


----------



## poppy666

Awww Mami huge hugs sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

I kno u didnt mean anything by it and having been through it w/ my dd i know the end is hard, just hard to hear sometimes, but u didnt offend me, sorry if i made u feel that way... hard when ur trying so hard to get and stay preg.

hugs


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo looks like you need some hugs too sweatheart :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Logan sweetie, hope you're ok. I know how you feel sweetie xxxx


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, I've just seen apic of my new baby cousin. He's totally gorgeous! I thought I might get upset (like lilrojo said it's very hard when you're trying and it doesn't happen... I totally understand where you're coming from there babe :hugs:), but I just fell in love XD I can't wait until he comes home from hospital!!! I need big cousin hugs!!!! :D

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

I know Lilrojo, when I m/c the twins on Christmas my now ex-bff came to me New Years Eve telling me she was pregnant and having an abortion. She was too late for it thank God. But I wanted to die. I got so drunk that night and had a break down when I got home. It was horrible.


----------



## lilrojo

I am doing okay... just hard to hear, which you said you understood.. but I do know how hard pregnancy is.. I have a daughter is almost 2 and I remember saying I was ready to be done.. I get it.. its hard.. especially with all your going and have gone through.. Im a sorry I didnt mean it like that, its just us remaining women want this just as bad as you did 23 weeks ago..


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies. :hugs: I don't think anyone here would ever intentionally offend anyone. I can see both sides of this dilemma too. On one hand, I remember what pregnancy was like with my son (6+ years ago) and vaguely recall declaring I'd never do it again because pregnancy itself was so difficult and painful. Now that I'm over that (as most of us do get over the memory of how awful morning sickness, pregnancy symptoms, aches and pains, excruciating worry, and labour are) and have been struggling to have another baby for over 18 months, it is like a kick in the face sometimes to hear someone complain about their pregnancy woes when I want to be pregnant so badly. I just have to remind myself that every one of us in here has lost at least one little one and have known more pain than many women, TTC or not, and to be as supportive as I can because I love you ladies and know that you will support me when my time comes and I get another chance. 

The brilliant thing about BnB is that there are support threads (like this) where we find common ground, and support each other and cheer each other on, and journals (I follow several) where it's our territory to say whatever we need to say about what we are going through but people know they are entering at their own risk because, as we all know, TTC and pregnancy are each landmines in themselves and we all have an abundance of emotions and problems we are going through and need to express.

Thanks for being here ladies, for each other and for me. It helps knowing I am part of such a lovely group of ladies who can understand better than most what it's like to have lost a little one and the pain of TTC another. :friends:


----------



## allmuddledup

Just had to add as well, thank you Fallen Ambers for your lovely long post and also for explaining what the acronyms meant. I'm so sorry you've had such a horrendously painful experience, both TTC and when you lost your boys. I think it's lovely that you and DH release balloons for them. 

Me and my OH have been discussing what we are going to do in memory of our angel Gerri. We planted a tree in her memory that we call the Gerri Tree (see my avatar picture) and we are planning to lay flowers under it for her on her due date, 26 June. OH was saying maybe we should go to the cemetery but I don't think I'm ready for that. Besides, we don't have a specific place for her there and I think I would have trouble getting my head around that. He said he'll check it out and see if there is a Garden of Remembrance or something similar. I said maybe I would be ready to go there in December (we said good-bye to her on 26 December) but for now, the Gerri Tree is my place to honour her.

I remember there was a big discussion in here a little while back about all the angels we've lost and the dates we remember them. I found it too painful to join in that discussion at the time but I think I am finally making some progress. I hope we can all say the same thing. Onwards and upwards, right?


----------



## Deethehippy

Yes Muddled - definately onwards and upwards - we are all stronger women now and we will never forget our angels (however we choose to remember them with dates and things  )

I think i am 'fertile' atm so lots of BDing this weekend. Kinda sucks though because my IBS has just flared up so TOO much sex can actually be painful then! I just have to hope that i have a guardian angel this cycle and that some of the swimmers get through to a good eggie 

Hope everyone else is ok? i have not read back through the thread yet (will do later) Hugs and baby dust to anyone who needs them :flower:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Dee!!! That's great news about Ov time. I'm sorry to hear you IBS is playing up though. Let's hope your OHs swimmers are good and strong this time, ready to stay the course till the eggy is caught! 

I actually had a bit of that myself this time. Yesterday (which is when I think I Ov'd) I had to run to the toilet several times for urgent BMs. Sorry if TMI. Also, I don't like to mention it around the poor ladies who are all bunged up due to pregnancy (you'd probably welcome a spot of diarrhoea for a change :haha:) but as no one has mentioned it for a while hopefully you are all past the severely constipated stage. :hugs:

So, shall we do a round up? 

I think I am on 1DPO. TBC by temps.
Dee is about to enter the TWW. 
Kaede has just finished her Soy (right?) so should see Ov soon.
Puppycat is at the end of the TWW. (fingers crossed for BFP!!)
Lilrojo is 8DPO, testing on Monday.
Fallen Ambers is TTC but I'm not sure where she is in cycle.

Please shout at me if you are still TTC and I missed you. I always manage to put my foot in it when I try to go by memory. I can update my list as well. 

Anyway, :dust: to us all. I hope we see some more BFPs in here this month. We deserve it!!! :friends:


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck ladies!
On a weird note I have started leaking today. But it's not like in my past pregnancies. My right breast is leaking clear like normal and the left is yellow like after the baby is born and your milk has come in. I'm gonna keep an eye on it. I have my 24 week OB appt on Thursday, if it's still doing that I'm going to ask. Never had that happen before.


----------



## Deethehippy

I think leakage can be clear/yellowy/white and still be ok Mami, i'm not even pregnant but when i tried the Agnus casus i had a small leakage of white/yellow but only out of one side so that was bizarre! but i think its ok. Would be good to mention it at the next app but i'm sure its fine


----------



## poppy666

Never had leakage till right near the end before Mami so im not sure :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

What do you girlies think?

I welcome any tweaks xx :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0089.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 16









IMAG0086.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Deethehippy

Those little boxey tests are bad for getting shadows but i think i kinda see a line - good luck hun


----------



## puppycat

Are they? Rubbish! :dohh:

Seems no test is good these days, stopped using my IC's because of the damn false lines :haha:


----------



## pip7890

I'm no tweaker but I think I see a line on the first one. Have you posted in the test gallery?

Fingers crossed for you.

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Yeh but didn't get many responses :(


----------



## Deethehippy

I mean depending on the angle you hold them i find it can look like a line, can you see a line and does it move if you angle the test? I really hope it is a line


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry if i sounded negative before, just i have used them before and i think i see something until i move the test around a bit. What do you see in RL?


----------



## puppycat

Nah you're ok Dee, tbh I saw 'something' straight away then it faded a bit after a couple of minutes, there is a line but it's quite faint and i'm not sure if there's colour - I am sick of squinting!!! lol


----------



## Deethehippy

Test again with FMU? FX for you Puppy :flower:


----------



## puppycat

I don't have any more tests Dee :(

I'm just going to have to wait until AF shows her head (or not?)

Got church in the morning and then out with grandparents for lunch so no chance to run to a shop, DH away and Laura's in bed so can't even nip to the corner shop :(


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh that sucks! Can you get a test on monday? 48 hours would be sure to give a clearer result anyway.


----------



## puppycat

I should be able to get into town on Monday afternoon - fingers crossed AF doesn't show before :)

:dust: for you too Dee xx


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies! :hi: I wish I could say I see something on your HPTs Puppycat but I'm on my phone and can't seem to zoom in enough to see the photos properly. I am eagerly awaiting Monday to see what your and lilrojo's tests say. When is AF due Puppycat? [edit: I figured out how to zoom in and I do think I can see a line on the first one!!! Fingers crossed tight that Monday brings a glaringly clear BFP!!]

:dust: to us again. Dee, I hope you and OH were able to get enough BD in for this time. It seems, if it's going to happen, nothing can stop it. On the reverse side of that, if it's not going to happen, no amount of effort will force it. I have almost given up trying to figure out what the determining factor is. I'm just trying positivity and relaxation this time around. Maybe that's the key for me, I dunno. 

Has anyone else tried different tactics in lifestyle or attitude to try to influence getting a BFP?


----------



## pip7890

I still swear by morning nookie and keeping my pelvis raised for at least 15 minutes afterwards. Don't stress (ie obsess) over it and try and enjoy every day. Don't make nookie about TTC and don't explain what's going on in your mind about TTC to your OH otherwise he'll do a runner!!! 

Health warning: the above worked for me, but each to their own.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm with my last LO he was a total surprise wasnt TTC especially at 39, went out for the night got totally drunk dtd that night a few times and following morning.

This time apart from the Soy dtd on my positive opk day and ov day.. both times used Preseed and held my legs in the air for 5 mins and had a pillow underneath :haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks ladies. :thumbup: I would be all for morning nookie except for the increased risk of getting walked in on by Xander. Not good. :nope: I've tried a little alcohol this time actually. I'm not really one to get drunk but the 2 times we BD closest to Ov I had a single drink afterwards while we watched a favourite television program. I'm hoping the extra relaxing after DTD will help. I have also tried putting a cushion under my bum this time though don't think that's an essential as I've fallen pregnant 4 times without doing that before and done it many times in the last year and not caught the eggy on those cycles. The Soy didn't do anything good for me the cycle I used it so don't think it's my magic ticket but I have been using Preseed the last few cycles which I hope will help. 

Thank you for sharing your tips. :friends:


----------



## Kaede351

Hey girls, yes I just finished taking the soy on Thursday I think it was (thank god! I'm sure it was those that were making me feel depressed! Never felt like that in my life... Not even when I had my mc :/)

Anyway, will let you know when I've OVd :)

Good luck to you ladies who are waiting to test! And I really hope that's a bfp for you puppycat! I can't open those pics properly on my iPhone... For some reason the pics close themselves when I try and zoom in haha :/

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

I was just looking at the calendar and if this baby comes when my last one did he would be born on my 2nd child's 4th birthday. I was telling him the other day he was born on his half sister's 2nd birthday and it was possible this baby could be born on his birthday. When I told his dad that I was in labor on Sept 11th he said I was lying. I had totally forgotten it was his daughter's birthday. That would be cool. Or if he comes on Sept 16th that would be really cool since that's Mexican Independence Day. I was really hoping Cristian was born then but he came the 11th. I see it as him God sending him to replace a fallen angel from the Sept 11th tragedy :)


----------



## xSamanthax

I think i can see a faint line Puppy, can't wait to see your test on Monday, sending lots of :dust: your way 

:dust: for everyone else too!!!


----------



## joey300187

i can see a faint line fingers crossed for ur test 2morra :) xxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Muddled - my temps seem up so i think today is 1DPO
We BD'ed last night but we watched a film until late and neither of us had the energy lol
I think OH was feeling the strain being told when he should perform :/ cus he was struggling a bit to finish off (sorry TMI) I agree with you Pip, i need to say less to OH and just go with the flow a bit more in the bedroom. Just hoping we got some swimmies in before i O'ed. Good luck to everyone waiting


----------



## puppycat

Well no doubt here.

I'm very upset :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0098.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

I'm sorry Puppycat. But honestly I never got a positive on a digital until further along because they are not sensitive. I think they only pick up at levels 50+.


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls - I haven't had AF visit yet and today is CD28 - have had cramps all day though so I guess she's on route.

I really thought the Tesco tests had lines :(

The shop only had CB Digi's :(


----------



## Deethehippy

I hope its wrong Puppy, i agree though, they tend to only be accurate after 14DPO i think. 
Hugs to you


----------



## poppy666

Mami right they're not as sensitive... hang in there x


----------



## pip7890

I think they're 50miu Puppy whereas Superdrug are 10miu. See what tomorrow brings.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Puppy I hope you're wrong. I have to say I have had true positives on Tesco's and I DID see some lines on yours. It also makes sense what the others have said about the digi's not being very sensitive :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, been to see my baby cousin today! He's totally lush! I was very proud that I managed to keep my emotions in check. I only had a tiny moment of my eyes welling up haha. But getting to hold him and feed him and wind him.... I'm soooo ready to have my own baby :( 

It's not the same when it's someone else's, though, everyone kept talking to me like I was stupid... Telling me to make sure I hold his head, not to hold him too tight, that I was holding him wrong... I may not have a child of my own yet, but it really irks me that everyone seems to think I'm clueless *sigh* -.-

He is a totally beautiful little baby though!!! My aunty is very lucky to have 2 such gorgeous children.

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

DH decided since he's off tomorrow we should take our 2 year old to the pool. I of course have no suit to fit me and no one piece will fit my belly :wacko: and there is no where to get a maternity suit around here at a reasonable price so I decided to get a 2 piece and wear a tank over it when we're in public so I don't scare everyone. But I will wear it with pride when we swim in our little pool at home lol. Beware of the pic. Yes I had to take one to show off the bump! It looks like one of those bad "before" plastic surgery pics lol. I am lucky enough to still fit a junior's on the top and bottom. I'm all belly except for my back rolls that I acquired after my 2nd child :blush: So here goes nothing lol I can't believe I'm posting these for the world to see :haha:
 



Attached Files:







swimsuit2.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5









swimsuit.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pip7890

Lovely bump Mami. Hope you have a great day. When are you going to se up a journal? It'll be good to see your pregnancy progress in one place. I love my journal because it's the only place I feel really safe to rant as it's mine!

Well done Kaede. I'm not sure I could have held it together so soon after my loss. 

:dust: everyone.

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks Pip! I should do a journal. Just never thought about it I guess. And Kaede :hugs: to you hun. I'm really sorry about your loss.


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede, you were very brave. I think you did a great job just holding him, never mind all the fussy people. When your time comes you can do the same thing to them. Well done hun. :hugs:

Impressive bump Mami. :thumbup: I hope you enjoy your swim. Pip's made a great suggestion. Start yourself a journal then people can enjoy your progress through pregnancy in your own dedicated place you can call your own. 

How are you today Puppycat? I've got my fingers crossed that you get another BFP. :hugs:

Lilrojo have you tested yet?? I know it's only 10DPO but still eager to see what test says. :)

How's everyone else? FF says I am 4 DPO but I think I'm more like 3 DPO. Either way, we'll find out if we caught the eggy in another 10 days or so. I'm thinking to test around 12 DPO. We'll see if I make it that long. :rofl:


----------



## mami2karina

I'm always so excited when you guys test! I live my POAS addicition bicariously through you ladies now. I can't believe after this baby I will never again see those 2 pink lines pop up on a test. Makes me sad :( But it's best. I wish you all luck and send TONS of super duper extra sticky :dust: you ways!!!! You all deserve a :bfp: so much and I am sure I speak for everyone here when I say I feel your pain when that stupid 2nd line doesn't show up. Or to have it show up and then have it all ripped away. Christmas will forever be a bitter sweet time for me now since we lost our twins Christmas Day. Which is sad as our LO will have his first Christmas this year. This loss has hit me the worst. I guess because DH and I wanted so badly.


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

Yes Logan, where is your pee stick diary??? :haha:

Well I have no sticks, going into town today to get some Superdrug ones, providing AF doesn't show in the mean time that is. CD 29 today, so one day late. DH and I BD'd to try and bring on AF but nothing yet :thumbup:


----------



## Deethehippy

Yippee - i am 2DPO LOL

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
to the ones of us left waiting for the lovely BFP :flower:


----------



## pip7890

Is that everyone in the 2WW now?

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

I think so.

:dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Morning all..

Ihave resisted theurge to test will tomorrow.. af due wed.. but you never know after a mc..but thats when it should be here..

Good luck to you all..

and yay dee..


----------



## puppycat

BFN for me on Superdrug and had pinkish CM so I'm guessing AF is on route - if a little late.

I don't usually have any build up it's usually here with a bang but either way it'd be nice to know where I am!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0115.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pip7890

I'm sorry Puppy. :hug:

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry puppy.. hope af starts already or you get a late bfp..


----------



## xSamanthax

Sorry Puppy :hugs: 

:dust: for everyone


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry Puppy - i thought for a minute i could see a faint line on your test but i think i get line eye easily :/ - hope AF does stay away.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! - surely one of us will get lucky this cycle


----------



## puppycat

Spotting here so pretty sure AF gearing up x


----------



## allmuddledup

Puppycat, I'm so sorry today's test didn't yield a BFP. Like Dee, I thought I could see a faint hint of a line but I get line-eye too and if you don't see it in person, I reckon that's probably the real result. Plus, spotting. :nope: :hugs:

Dee, I'm so pleased to see you are in the TWW now. And only a couple days behind me! :dance: Will you be testing before AF? 

Lilrojo, you've got us in suspense here! :hissy: :haha:

Kaede, how about you darlin? Any sign of Ov yet?

AFM, I was thinking to wait til 12DPO to test but then realised that Gerri's due date (26 June) will also be 10DPO and even though the chances are probably very slim that I would get a BFP at 10DPO I think I may test anyway. It would really turn the day around for me if I got a BFP, and it could hardly be any worse if it's just another BFN. I don't know if that makes much sense outside my head.

How's everyone else? Xoxox


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry.. haha.. just dont want to test too early and get a bfn.. plus i only have one frer, the others are digi.. got a bfp at 12 last month.. so testing at 11 this month.. I am hopeful..

So sorry puppy.. really hoping next month will be it for you..


----------



## puppycat

Yeh the Ding Dong ladies thought they saw a line so I took the test apart - def nothing there :( thanks though girls xxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Big Hugs Puppy..


----------



## lilrojo

Got my BFP tonight.. was testing tomorrow but caved and did it tonight.. going in tom to get my levels checked.. will keep you all posted..


----------



## puppycat

We want pictures Logan!!! Lol x


----------



## lilrojo

I wish I could show.. my pics never upload for some reason have tried so many times.. dont get what the deal is.. if its my new camera or what..


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> Got my BFP tonight.. was testing tomorrow but caved and did it tonight.. going in tom to get my levels checked.. will keep you all posted..

OMG email piccy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

How do I do that.. not much to see just says pregnant..


----------



## poppy666

Im not sure from a phone :shrug: but it saying 'pregnant' is good enough :haha:

Congratulations lovely fantastic news and im sending loads of sticky dust to you now :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Poppy.. hoping and praying.. we will see what tom. says.. :) Staying positive..


----------



## JaiJaiS

hello :)
hope its ok to join... :)
ok so heres my story...

my boyfriend and i had been together for 5 years and last year i went for tests at a hospital to check that i was ovulating as i hadnt fallen pregnant. we are both young and werent TTC however we both agreed that we would be happy should i fall pregnant. 
whilst waiting for my results i found out that i was pregnant, however sadly i lost the baby just two days later. am still struggling to cope with the loss. my results came back normal however it has been 14 months since that happened and i havent fallen pregnant again, and am now going back to the hospital for more tests. 
my boyfriend has chrones disease, which can affect fertility and i was underweight last year, so we put down the long time in falling pregnant to that - however my boyfriend hasnt suffered from his chrones for over 8 years and i am now at a much healthier weight, but still nothing. 
i was 19 when i lost our baby and am soon to be 21, and had hoped to fall pregnant again before my 21st - however thats now just two months away so im not too hopefull. 
ive always wanted children, and luckily my family and boyfriend are very supportive - im taking a degree at uni and am not one of these young girls just wanting a flat or something like that! due to health problems it is unlikely that i will be able to have children in my thirties (hence wanting them so young) so its very distressing not to be falling pregnant. 
my boyfriend and i agreed that we wouldnt do home ovulation tests etc, as we didnt want to put that kind of pressure on ourselves - we both agreed that letting it happen on its own was the best way forward - and i still believe that. 
am nervous for my day 21 test as not sure what to expect, my periods are regular and "normal" (for me anyway!) which leads me to believe that i am ovulating, however i was told that 90% of couples who experience m/c will go on to concieve within 12months - so im in the 10% who dont - which is upsetting. 
however i am trying to keep positive and am hopeful that the hosp will be able to help get to the bottom of whats going on :)


JaiJaiS


xxx My Angel 3.5.10 xxx


----------



## lilrojo

I wasnt going to change my ticker yet.. but figured why not.. going to stay positive and hope this bean sticks.. excited for my appt tomorrow.. will update with results..


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck Lilrojo! A BIG congratulations to you!!!! Praying this is a happy healthy pregnancy and lil one sticks!


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi JaiJaiS. :wave: welcome to our little group. I'm sorry to hear you've suffered a loss and are struggling to conceive again. Everyone on this thread has lost, and there are a few of us still struggling to conceive. It's a lovely group, I hope you enjoy it, however, be warned, there is a lot of POAS and temp taking that happens here. :haha: We aren't leaving anything to chance!

Lilrojo!!!! I'm so pleased for you!!! And I'm really glad you caved in and tested last night. :yipee: Aren't you?? :haha: looking forward to updates as you get them. Is the doctor going to check actual rising HCG levels or just confirm pos? I'm so excited for you! :wohoo:

How's everyone else? Kaede, any sign of Ov? Dee, you must be 3DPO. How you feeling? FF says I'm 5DPO but honestly I think I am 4DPO. Doesn't matter too much. I'll leave my ticker as it is and see what the end of the month brings. 

:dust: to us all!! Xoxox


----------



## xSamanthax

:happydance: YAY Logan!!!! Congrats hun that is fantastic news, really hope this is yoursticky bean. PMA PMA PMA! 

:hi: JaiJaiS Welcome to the group hun, i'm so sorry to hear about your loss sending lots of :hugs: your way. I hope you get your sticky bean soon. 

Everyone else!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: Hope this month is your month!!!


----------



## pip7890

Welcome JaiJai. I'm so sorry about your loss. There are lots of lovely supportive ladies on here. Feel free to ask questions if we start off on things you're not familiar with. As AMU says there's lots of POAS and temping going on!

:wohoo: lilrojo!!!! Fingers crossed this is your rainbow baby. Looking forward to hearing about your levels. 

:dust: ladies!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

:wave: Jaijai

Sorry you've been having trouble TTC. There's a fair few of us in here still TTC and a few more who were TTC for quite a while who are now growing little babies :)

AF in full swing here now so on to next month which will be month 8 for us - I'm getting down now so can't imagine how you feel Jaijai xx


----------



## puppycat

Sorry Logan, I forgot to have a BFP party:

:happydance: :happydance: :flower: :cloud9: :kiss: :cloud9: :happydance: :happydance: :hugs: :flower: :winkwink: :thumbup: :baby: :flower: :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance: :kiss: :hugs: :cloud9: :thumbup: :flower: :winkwink: :happydance: :happydance: :flower: :cloud9: :kiss: :cloud9: :happydance: :happydance: :hugs: :flower: :winkwink: :thumbup: :baby: :flower: :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance: :kiss: :hugs: :cloud9: :thumbup: :flower: :winkwink: :happydance: :happydance: :flower: :cloud9: :kiss: :cloud9: :happydance: :happydance: :hugs: :flower: :winkwink: :thumbup: :baby: :flower: :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance: :kiss: :hugs: :cloud9: :thumbup: :flower: :winkwink:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Lilrojo :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have everything crossed this one is sticky as sticky 
Good luck with your levels.


----------



## lilrojo

So I got my results back and they are perfect.. 64-hcg and 33 prog. still going on prog supplement just to do all that I can to make sure this one sticks... go back on thurs for another hcg level check.. and a us in 2 weeks..


----------



## mami2karina

Congrats hun!


----------



## pip7890

Great news lilrojo!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Awww fab, I have everything crossed for you but it sounds like you don't need it anyway hun xxxxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Thats awesome Lilrojo! How exciting! :0)


----------



## allmuddledup

Lilrojo, things are sounding great for you. Long may that continue (for the next 9 months specifically!!) :dance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. it means alot to hear that from you all.. I have been on this thread since the beginning.. and dont think I would be where I am without you all.. You have all been just wonderful to me and given me great advice and a shoulder and hugs when I needed them.. Been through many ups and downs on here... and Im just so thankful to you all..

I hope the rest of you lovely ladies get your bfps soon.. you all deserve them..


----------



## poppy666

wrong thread doh lol


----------



## Fallen Ambers

I go away and lilrojo gets a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!! I am SO happy for you! That just made my whole day!! Stay positive! :happydance:

JaiJaiS~ A warm welcome to you! Reading your story made me sad...it is so heartbreaking to read our stories, however, it also make us realize just how strong and determined we are! You will find a lot of support and guidance here, the ladies are truly wonderful, caring and loving. :hugs:

Wishing a good day to everyone else! :flower:

AFM~ I just came back from Washington D.C. on Sunday. I'm leaving again today for Wisconsin and coming back Sunday. 
I'm not currently testing or counting or keeping track of anything except my periods. I'm in a 2 week waiting period to go see my Fertility Doctor. Once I go to my appointment and go through all the required tests, I'm hoping to start the fertility treatments and go through IUI at the end of July.


----------



## mami2karina

Good afternoon all! I hope this lovely day finds you all well. I just got back from my 24 week OB appt. I'm down a couple pounds because I've been so sick. I found out why baby is causing me so much pain. He is craddled in my pelvis and it's not muscle pain I'm feeling it's my pelvic bones :wacko:. My BP was up just a little on the bottom but still within normal range. HB was in the 150's. My fundus is measuring a week ahead even though baby is so low. I asked my OB is baby is growing ok since I only feel him so low and he said he's growing fine. Well what worries me is he has scheduled me for a growth scan at my next appt. Why would he do this is baby is growing fine? I've never had this done before and this my 4th baby to carry. I heard the receptionist on the phone scheduling it with their ultrasound suite and she said I have a history of preterm delivery. I'm wondering if he's wanting it done just to see how big baby is in case the shots don't work and he comes earlier. He's also checking my cervical length again at that time. Again, never had that done in the past either, just at 16 and 20 weeks. I pray everything is okay and I'm just worry for nothing. I am excited about seeing our LO again! Hoping to get a clear potty shot that screams "I'm a BOY" so I will stop doubting lol and be 100% sure!


----------



## lilrojo

My levels are great!!! More than doubled to 208! So everything is going as it should.. have a us in 2 weeks.. cant believe its finally happened.. everything has gone the way it should.. It feels so good.. Start my progesterone suppositories tonight, yay lol..


----------



## mami2karina

Congrats Lilrojo! That is great! How long are they going to keep checking your levels?


----------



## poppy666

Fantastic news lilrojo :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Lilrojo


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies...

mami-they r done now i think, have a us in 2 weeks


----------



## mami2karina

Oh wow they only do two? With my losses they would do it til it rose to 2000 and after that I miscarried each time after being told all was fine :cry:. I think they were all due to low progesterone though. So this time they did it one more time after it hit 2000 since it was still to early to see anything on the scan, I was exactly 5 weeks. We saw 2 gestational sacs at that scan. And a week later our baby with a heartbeat. Good luck at your scan! I pray you see a healthy pregnancy with a heartbeat! Is your husband excited?


----------



## pip7890

Great news lilrojo.

How's that journal coming on Mami?

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

Is that a hint I shouldn't update in here anymore? Just wondering.


----------



## lilrojo

Yes were both very excited.. been wanting this for a long time now.. I have already been prescribed progesterone suppositories.. I read that's what you did too.. so fxed it makes this baby stick even better..

My us is on July 12th.. :)


----------



## poppy666

Mami dont think Pip ment it like that :hugs: Think you was both taking about you starting a Journal not so long ago and i cant see a link to it in your siggy sweetie.


----------



## lilrojo

Poppy-cant believe your almost halfway done.. crazy went by so fast.. :)


----------



## emilyrose.x

*LADIES!!!!!*

I dont believe this.. im a day late and have got my driving test tomorrow so took a test to put my mind at ease and think iv got my BFP.. the line came up in 30 seconds. im so shocked!!! Its stronger than my last pregnancy test with the other one but as we speak im drinking a large glass of water to take another test lol!! 

How do i upload the pic??????

Hope your all okay!! <3


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> Poppy-cant believe your almost halfway done.. crazy went by so fast.. :)

You'll be there soon enough lovely, this is your forever baby :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

emilyrose.x said:


> *LADIES!!!!!*
> 
> I dont believe this.. im a day late and have got my driving test tomorrow so took a test to put my mind at ease and think iv got my BFP.. the line came up in 30 seconds. im so shocked!!! Its stronger than my last pregnancy test with the other one but as we speak im drinking a large glass of water to take another test lol!!
> 
> How do i upload the pic??????
> 
> Hope your all okay!! <3

OMG EMZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ email it me if you cant upload... [email protected]


----------



## puppycat

Oh come on!!! UPDATE ALREADY - lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I know!!! Comes online with that news then buggers off :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Wrote on her fb wall - little madam! Ha ha. Well I'm off anyway. Too much excitement for one day, one of our tosser neighbours totalled mine and DH's motorbikes outside the house, ddon't want to see damage in the daylight :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Oooo hope they going to sort them? Night sweetie xx


----------



## puppycat

He says he'll pay for any damage - looks bad by dark (he did it at 6.45 - broad sunlight but we were both out, my grandparents were here looking after Laura)


----------



## poppy666

Good job someone was home otherwise he may not of been so honest, but yes glad he's paying for the damage tho x


----------



## mami2karina

OMG Em congrats!!!!!!!! And Lilrojo yep that is what I did! I am SURE this is your forever baby and the progesterone is going to help you too :hugs: GOOD LUCK at your scan! I pray you see everything you're suppose to! Such exciting times. And everyone seems to be coming along nicely. Puppycat sorry about your crappy neighbors. I hope they take care of it soon!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Mami... any advice for them.. or no... I heard they are messy so to wear a liner..


----------



## mami2karina

Yes wear a liner! If you are doing to :sex: make sure to do that FIRST. Then clean yourself up and put in the suppository. When you get up it will be a mess. I didn't have any problems on them or side effects. But when I stopped taking them I got a MAJOR yeast infection that last 3 weeks. Took a round of useless Monistat and 2 rounds of Diflucan to clear up. My OB said it was because my body got use to have it and then it threw my pH balance outta whack when I quit them :wacko: that was really bad cuz it had me raw and burning. But apparently that is NOT common at all. But other than that they're not bad. And if for some reason you miss a dose it will be okay. I was freaking out when I was admitted to the hospital for meds and IV fluids for a night cuz I didn't have my script with me and they didn't have any. My OB said I would be fine til the next night. I have horrible hypermesis regardless but the higher progesterone can cause you to be sick, increase headaches, just generally increase pregnancy symptoms! I noticed my face cleared A TON once I stopped them lol. I figured when I started the injections it would all come back but thank God it didn't. Are they going to check your progesterone level in a couple days to make sure it's theraputic? How much are you on? I was on 200mg at bedtime.


----------



## mami2karina

Do you know what they are giving you too? Is it the vaginally suppositories or the tablets you put in? I had the vaginal suppositories.


----------



## lilrojo

Aren't they the same thing.. I have the vaginal suppositories.. where I put it in every 12 hrs.. and let it dissolve.. dr didnt say any side effects so lets hope nothing too much.. not sure how much im on.. prob not a lot.. and no no more checks.. my levels were fine the last time they checked.. doing this as more of a precautionary.. as i got preg again before any testing was done, for my mc's...


----------



## mami2karina

Oh okay. Well there is a progesterone pill that you can take orally but some doctors will tell you to insert vaginally. And then there's ones that are an actually suppository. They are small and kind of like the Monistat ovules that you insert for a yeast infection. I'm glad your levels were good to start with. I don't understand why some of mine were low yet obviously some were not since I carried 3 without any intervention. Crazy the way things work. Makes me really greatful for my babies and also glad this is my last. I think this is God's way of telling me I need to be done.


----------



## emilyrose.x

IM PREGGERZZ!!! 

EEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!

Look on my profile pictay on here - the top on after 30 seconds and the bottom one is after 15 seconds.. im in shock!!

Sorry for late reply - had to go bed cos it was late lol!!

Omgggggg... im sooo scareddd!!!!!

I thought i was for the last few days because iv got abit of a rash AGAIN like last time (like love bites) and my titties have been killing and bigger lol.. im in shockkk.. 

<3 xxxxxxx


----------



## joey300187

ahhhhh Em!! congrats!!! so so pleased for you. now going in search of the piccie. :)dont be scared hunni everything will be just perfect you so deserve this :) here if u need to chat!! :) xxxxxx


----------



## joey300187

oh my goodness and only 1 day late very strong lines there hunni for a very strong lil bubs!! :) xxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Emilyrose!


----------



## Deethehippy

How are you doing Muddled? Do you have any 'symptoms'?
I don't lol but i am 2 days behind you.
FX to us last few, theres not many of us left! :flower:


----------



## puppycat

Woooooooooooooooo Emz - AWESOME NEWS!!!!!

You've mad e my dfay in an otherwise CRAPPY circumstance - chuffing motorbikes grumble groan....


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies! Wow, there is so much to catch up on and I am just doing a sneaky loo-post at the moment. Argh! The big ones are:

CONGRATULATIONS EMZ :shock:!!! Didn't even know you were TTC!! Last thing I remember was you were WTT. Well, congratulations!!!! :dance:

Lilrojo, I'm so pleased your bloods are looking so good. I'm on the edge of my seat for US results. I hope it yields only wonderful news. :hugs:

Mami, I'm glad things are looking good for you (and the rest of our bun-bakers!!). Long may that continue!!! :dance: Re: journals, they are always a good idea, for yourself and others, as you can write more or less what you like in your journal and everyone, including you, knows where to look for a particular persons news and updates. Of course we want to know how you are doing Mami, there might just be somethings that go down better in a journal as you don't have to worry how what you've written will effect other readers on a group thread. 

FallenAmbers, I hope your TWW passes quickly so you can get back to TTC with IUI. fingers crossed you get your BFP as quickly as you did last time with IUI. :hugs:

Puppycat, I hope the bikes get sorted out without too much hassle. :hugs:

AFM (thanks for asking Dee :hugs:) My temps are looking good (better than last month) but I've not had any symptoms that I haven't had in a BFN cycle so just waiting for next week to roll in so I'll know how things stand. Sunday is Gerri's "due date" so that will probably be hard but I'll be glad to get through the day and move forward. 

Sending lots of :dust: to all you lovely ladies that need it. Xoxox


----------



## xSamanthax

Wow Emz congrats hun they are fantastic news!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Dee and Muddled looks like you guys are coming close to testing! I hope you guys get that :bfp: this month too! And Em those are dark lines!


----------



## babysimpson

Sorry I've not been on here for a while. Still no BFP for me but congratualtions to all those who have.

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## lilrojo

OMG Emily... yay congrats... and I understand being nervous.. but try not to be.. trust in it all and in god that it will all be okay.. I had another mc last month and now im preg again hopefully with my forever baby number 2.. :) Just remember PMA PMA!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

I usually spot on 14DPO so i am NOT testing until that day has passed spot free, if it does. Usually i waste sooo much money on tests only to get AF so this month i am gonna hold out (i hope lol)  14DPO is 2nd July i think so a long way off.......


----------



## lilrojo

Oh Dee, I am keeping everything crossed you get your bfp... Sending lots of dust to you.. and its not too far away.. one more week.. :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Lilrojo - i am so pleased everything is looking good for you :thumbup:

I'm not feeling positive and trying not to think about it...


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Dee :hugs: I know what you mean hun.


----------



## lilrojo

I also know what you mean.. but look at me.. the unexpected happened and i got a bfp right after a mc with no af.. chin up it will happen for you hun.. Big hugs.. and your still a week away.. bub might just be implanting now.. hence no symptoms..


----------



## mummyk2b

I got my :bfp: yesterday!

So happy! This was our second cycle of trying since our loss so I'm really happy! And I know this sounds weird but although I am nervous, I have a feeling this time will be fine!

:cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations sweetie, happy and healthy 9mths :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats mummyk!


----------



## xSamanthax

mummyk2b said:


> I got my :bfp: yesterday!
> 
> So happy! This was our second cycle of trying since our loss so I'm really happy! And I know this sounds weird but although I am nervous, I have a feeling this time will be fine!
> 
> :cloud9:

Congrats hun!!! i'm so happy for you :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :hugs:

Sending :dust: to everyone else


----------



## mami2karina

Congrats!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats mummyk... i feel the same way... at peace this time around... h & h 9 months hun


----------



## puppycat

A few new BFP's here recently.
Congrats hun xx


----------



## ann89

I was wondering if I could be added please ladies :D I'll be 22 in 3 days. DH will be 21 next month. He's in the air force. And we lost our daughter January 30th. You may read my blog it explains everything. But we have been ttc since April. I havn't had an actual pp period yet. Only one induced by provera. I'm really hoping to ovulate on my own soon since it looks like i havn't since before my daughter :(


----------



## puppycat

Hiya honey, welcome to our little group :)

I just read your journal, I'm so sorry for your loss hun, I cannot imagine how hard it is to lose a child at term :hugs:

I'm still here TTC#2, cycle 8 for us but they keep changing - last month was 30 days, month before was 27 days. I refuse to temp! I have removed my ticker so I don't know where I am CD wise, I know I should ov at some point over this weekend coming but I won't even OPK this month.


----------



## Deethehippy

Welcome Ann - i am so sorry for your loss :hugs:
Fingers crossed you are ovulating again soon, everyone here is so great and has helped me no end :flower:


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all.

I know i havent posted here for ages, but i still read what you girls are up to.
Well good news for me..... I GOT MY BFP.......

Just a tad excited!!!!

We tried Royal jelly this month, so dont knbow whether that helped or not......The things we try.... LOL!

Hopefully this lil bean is a fighter and will stay put and in 8 months i shall hve a perfect lil baby!!!

Good luck to everyone else, I will keep reading and occasionally posting, and am looking to hearing everyone elses good news soon!!! xx


----------



## poppy666

suffolksarah said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I know i havent posted here for ages, but i still read what you girls are up to.
> Well good news for me..... I GOT MY BFP.......
> 
> Just a tad excited!!!!
> 
> We tried Royal jelly this month, so dont knbow whether that helped or not......The things we try.... LOL!
> 
> Hopefully this lil bean is a fighter and will stay put and in 8 months i shall hve a perfect lil baby!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else, I will keep reading and occasionally posting, and am looking to hearing everyone elses good news soon!!! xx

Fantastic news Sarah congratz :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi ladies! Things have been happening in here!! Firstly I want to say congratulations to mummyk and suffolksarah. I too hope you ladies have a happy and healthy 9 months. I remember Sarah posting something in response to me ages ago on another thread. I'm so pleased you've gotten your BFP. :hugs:

Welcome to Ann. I'm so sorry you've experienced the loss of your sweet angel. I hope you find us a good supportive community of ladies TTC after loss. I have found the ladies here to be life savers. If you want to be added to the list on the opening page of this thread I would suggest you PM HayleyJJ. :friends:

AFM, yesterday was Gerri's due date and I survived it. Now I'm just waiting to test tomorrow as I'll be 11/12DPO. Dee and I are gonna be POAS buddies this time. I hope there's a BFP for at least one of us this cycle (if it's not me I will at least be happy for another one of us to graduate to PAL). I know we're all so tired of waiting to join the PAL club!!! :hissy:

So, is everyone lilting in this heat or what?? Xoxox


----------



## babysimpson

Congrats on the BFPs.

Personally, I'm suffering in the heat even though up with me there is thunder, lightning, rain. The weather is so unpredictable but it's so warm. I have to sleep with the fan on and as soon as I get into work, the fan has to go on unti I cool down enough to concentrate properly.

Will be great to see more BFPs


----------



## Inoue

May i also join this group :kiss:. I lost my first 3 weeks ago :cry:, still havent had any news on ovulating or period so im in the waiting game at the mo :coffee:

Im using OPK's once daily to try and locate a date but i only started that 5 days ago and they are getting lighter now (all have been negative but at least had a part second line) so maybe i ovulated before i starting using them... ususally how luck goes :growlmad:

All the best to everyone and congrats to those who got there BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## babysimpson

Inoue,

So sorry for your loss but you have found one of the best threads to be part of. When someone is down and struggling, there is always somebody here to lift them up and help.

Unfortunately, it is a waiting game now for ovulation or period and each situation is different. I hope things start getting into a routine soon for you


----------



## Inoue

^^

Thanks for the welcome :hugs:

It is a nightmare trying to work out whats going on, I thought i was going to have AF yesterday as had some cramp but just got white cm again along with a neg OPK, now all cramps have gone and cm still producing :dohh:. I go back to work tomorrow and dont really want to with everything still a mess with my cycle =(. Had a run in with my employer over leaving 2 hours early so i could go to hospital coz of my m/c, he said "it wasnt convient" although i was bleeding my little bean out and hosptal needed more bloods to check my levels :cry:. There are some nasty uncaring men in this world and i have to work with him again tomorrow :sad1:


----------



## lilrojo

Welcome to the new ladies... I have had such comfort on this thread as is was the very first i joined after my first loss.. and have gone through another loss last month.. Im now preg again.. with fxed my forever sticky baby..

I am so sorry for all of your losses.. Hoping to see some more bfps soon.. :)


----------



## babysimpson

Inoue, I had similar issues but afterwards found out that other people we're getting treated differently. It doesn't matter if it "isn't convenient" for him, you needed to go to hospital. My midwife said I went back too soon but like yourself I felt pressured into going back due to small-minded people. If I have to go through it again, I will be listening to my midwife.


----------



## xSamanthax

ann89 said:


> I was wondering if I could be added please ladies :D I'll be 22 in 3 days. DH will be 21 next month. He's in the air force. And we lost our daughter January 30th. You may read my blog it explains everything. But we have been ttc since April. I havn't had an actual pp period yet. Only one induced by provera. I'm really hoping to ovulate on my own soon since it looks like i havn't since before my daughter :(

:hi: Ann, i'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: I hope you get your BFP soon



suffolksarah said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I know i havent posted here for ages, but i still read what you girls are up to.
> Well good news for me..... I GOT MY BFP.......
> 
> Just a tad excited!!!!
> 
> We tried Royal jelly this month, so dont knbow whether that helped or not......The things we try.... LOL!
> 
> Hopefully this lil bean is a fighter and will stay put and in 8 months i shall hve a perfect lil baby!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else, I will keep reading and occasionally posting, and am looking to hearing everyone elses good news soon!!! xx

Congrats hun!!!! Thats great news :happydance: Hope everything goes ok for you :hugs:



Inoue said:


> May i also join this group :kiss:. I lost my first 3 weeks ago :cry:, still havent had any news on ovulating or period so im in the waiting game at the mo :coffee:
> 
> Im using OPK's once daily to try and locate a date but i only started that 5 days ago and they are getting lighter now (all have been negative but at least had a part second line) so maybe i ovulated before i starting using them... ususally how luck goes :growlmad:
> 
> All the best to everyone and congrats to those who got there BFP!! :happydance:

:hi: Inoue! So sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: Hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Sarah on your BFP and welcome to everyone new 

I just took my temp and it was 37.4! Usually i temp at random times of the day which i know you shouldn't but its never been over 37.1 before in the TWW! Do you think it is due to the hot weather? Does the environment affect it? If my IC's turn up tomorrow i shall be POAS (with Muddled if she still wants to be POAS buddies! lol) Good luck to everyone for quick BFPS.


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed Dee... I know nothing about temping.. but my fxed tightly for you.. :)


----------



## xSamanthax

I don't know about temping either :shrug: but i'm really hoping this is your month :dust: can't wait for you to test


----------



## puppycat

:dust:


----------



## allmuddledup

Heck yeah, we are so totally POAS Buddies Dee!! 

Re: temps, yes, environment can definitely effect temps (there's a direct correlation between room temp and body temp if the heat or cold around you are strong enough). still, an elevated temp post Ov can always be taken as a good sign. :thumbup:

I wanted to say welcome to Inoue. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs: you are in a good place for support here. I know the maddening frustration of waiting for your cycle to get back to normal as well. :grr: Have you considered that the "positive" responses you've been getting on the OPKs could possibly be your angel's HCG still in your system (HCG and LH both show up on OPKs)? It can take weeks after a loss for all of the HCG to go and you aren't very likely to ovulate until it has. Maybe you've already considered this but I thought it worth mentioning if you weren't already aware. Either way, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that things resolve quickly so you can get back to TTC. :hugs:

How's everyone else? Puppycat, any sign of Ov for you yet? We haven't heard from Kaede for a while. I wonder how she's getting on...

Sending ice-cube cool thoughts out to everyone who's sweltering in the heat today. Xoxox


----------



## Deethehippy

I am eating ice cubes right now lol


----------



## puppycat

Hi AMU :wave:

I'm due to ov this weekend sometime but I am not going to OPK at all this cycle - I'm trying to relax - it's not going to be easy but hey, I've tried everything else!!

I had a bad tummy today, was awful, like having contractions, not sure if its a bug or what though.

TEST!!! lol :dust: girls xx


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm sorry Dee, I just got this sudden urge to pee on a stick tonight and thought "I've got loads of out-of-date digis to waste..."

well, the results are in and I didn't think you'd want me to wait to share...

EEEEEEEEEEKKKK!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1435.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Deethehippy

OMG OMG OMG OMG Muddled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:
Woohoooooooooooooooooooooooo - so happy for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## pip7890

I can't stop :cry: for you. I'm so happy. 

Lots of love.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

OMG that brought tears to my eyes :cry: CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Happy 20 weeks Poppy!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Pip :hugs: your catching up :haha:


----------



## joey300187

awww fantastic news sweetie!! so sweet that you got that magical BFP today aswell. Like its a sign from your little one :) saying everything will be ok :). wishing you all the luck in the world altho im sure this baby is here to stay :) xxxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Thank you so much ladies. :hug:

:dance: I'm all aflutter but ooooh sooooo happy. :dance:

And happy 20 weeks Poppy!! Jeez, that's flown by!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

AMU its certainly been a lucky thread this cycle :happydance: Made my day :hugs: not many to go now... so loads and loads of baby dust to the ladies left :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## allmuddledup

Yes, definitely. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: I want the rest of you joining me now!!! 

My fingers are crossed so tight for you for tomorrow Dee. Xoxoxox


----------



## puppycat

Jeez I need some of that dust!!

CONGRATRS AMU - definitely a shock to the system seeing that!! 

Dee - come on POAS!!! lol x


----------



## xSamanthax

Happy 20 weeks Poppy! :hugs: 

Congrats AMU! already put it on your journal :D :D :D SO HAPPY FOR YOU :hugs: 

Sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone else


----------



## pip7890

:dust: to you all

In all the excitement I forgot to say hello to our new ladies. So sorry that losses have brought you here but it's definitely a good place to be. 

Talking of good places there's a party over on AMU's journal so feel free to pop by and join the fun. 

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

AMU looks like you implanted yesterday on your chart :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## allmuddledup

I know Poppy!! Can you believe it??? Yesterday was Gerri's due date. I think Joey is right. I think Gerri has sent me a sticky bean so she can be a big sister angel. :cloud9: I feel so blessed right now. I think I'm gonna cry, but for the first time in 6 months it will be for happiness. :cry:

You keep hanging in there Puppycat. Your sticky bean will come. Right you are, seeing the :bfp: was a real jolt to my system. It's still kinda surreal but I'll take that over crippling fear any day. I'm going to make it my goal to stay as positive as I possibly can through this pregnancy, however long or short it is (though hoping for long, mind you!!!). 

Right, I'll probably be back cuz I can't see myself sleeping tonight, but I'm going to duck away for a moment to update FF and calculate my due date. Gawd I'm so happy I'm doing back flips in my mind!! :wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

Awww couldnt of happened to a most deserving lady and i do believe Gerri was playing her part this cycle :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Oh wow! What a great cycle this time around! Congrats on all the :bfps: and welcome to our new ladies. I'm sorry for your losses.
And poppy happy 20 weeks hun!!!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Mami and Happy V Day to you if 4 days belated :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

OMG I go away for an hour or so and AMU has got her BFP!!!!! Congrats.. H & H 9 months hun.. you deserve this sticky forever baby so much.. so what did you figure your due date is..


----------



## Kaede351

Nice to come on after a little while and see new BFPs!! Congrats!!! :D

FF confirmed I'm 4dpo today, so we shall see how this turns out. I'm not very hopeful, I've been poorly, and typically the pukeing landed right on ovulation -.- we managed to dtd 2 days before OV, but if I didnt get my bfp last month when we managed to do everyday over ovulation, then doing it once 2 days before isn't going to get me anywhere lol.

Anyway, bed time night night :)

Good luck Dee!

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Hang in there Kaede. :hugs: I just learned that having an impaired immune system can help with conceiving (your body is too busy fighting illness to fight the fertilised eggy), and BD 2 days before Ov is definitely good enough to catch an eggy. Stay positive hun. It will happen for you, whether it's this cycle or in the near future. :hugs:

Lilrojo, I've just been rambling on about my little beanie's due date on my Journal. It's 9th March 2012 for the record. Shall we be bump buddies? :)

Yes, Dee, I am so looking forward to you testing. Maybe the lucky current that caught me has flowed your way as well. I hope so!!!! You so deserve your BFP Dee. :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks amu and you dont ramble.. :) and I would love to be bump buddies.. Im due feb 29th, leap day.. :) So not far behind me.. when are you calling to be seen.. ?

and I agree Kaede.. being sick can help you get that sticky baby.. best of luck to you testing soon...

Good luck Dee..


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls, hope ur right!!! Haha. Best get ready for work... Hope it's not as hot today as it was yesterday! It's was unreal lol

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Congrats on your BFP allmuddledup!! :happydance:

Ive also got some good news.. (no where near as awsome as a BFP!) BUT.. IVE STARTED MY PERIOD TODAY!! :wohoo: (approx 23 days after m/c, now taking Folic and B12 daily to try and bump up my system! :winkwink:)


----------



## puppycat

Excellent news Inoue - the start of a new cycle, another chance, let's hope you catch some of this BFP dust floating around in here :dust:

Morning ladies, DH and I managed to :sex: last night :happydance: - God love him he didn't last long but it has been a while :blush: I am going to TRY and follow SMEP so BD again on Wednesday and Friday then every day over ov (which should be the weekend but I'm not testing). 

I hope being unwell does help because I was really poorly yesterday and my poor tummy is still unsettled today :(


----------



## laura_2010

HI Ladies...

Big gratsz to all you bfp ladies... and FX for you ttc... :flower:

I got a super pos opk yesterday afteroon and again ata night... not as dark then opk-ed this morn and gotta another but not as dark as super pos... Iv had cramping since yesterday.. and got bits now.. what im not really understanding is...

If I got pos yesterday, whats the cramping as... you ovulate after the pos yeah?? so dont you get pain wen its been relesed just wen the egg is psuhing out?? Total confused lol... :hugs: 

Piccy on the opk... :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0174.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## puppycat

That's definitely a positive OPK hun :dust:

Not sure on the pains, I usually get them after I get the positive, unless your levels just take a while to settle back down. xx


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks... its my first propper pos after mmc in nov soo im really pleased :thumbup: But just confused bout ovulation... really wen they say you have ovulated does that mean egg had poped out?? into were sperm can meet?


----------



## puppycat

Well apparently our bodies can make the sperm 'hibernate' in our tubes for a day or two while the egg is released. The sides of our tubes allow the sperm to snuggle in and go to sleep, our body then wakes them when the egg is out and available - isn't that amazing!!


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm glad you got your period back Inoue and i'm sorry for your loss.
Onwards and upwards


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Everyone
Hi pregnant Muddled heheh  :thumbup:
i have been thinking and i don't think i am gonna test yet...i have very long cycles ...usually 36 days ....and i usually spot for at least 3 days before full flow...the spotting isn't even 'due' until friday/saturday and the full flow is due the 4/5th i think so if i test today that would be like a week before AF which is very unlikely to show isn't it? Hmmm....
Hope everyone has a great day...thank god it is cooler..i hate the hot weather myself. :flower:


----------



## babysimpson

Congrats on the BFP and Inoue for the witch finally showing up.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and babydust to you all


----------



## puppycat

But Dee you might be pregnant and not even know it..... :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Yes Dee you might be pregnant.. You can test and retest later.. because you at least have an excuse if its a bfn, cuz its too early.. :) Lots of Baby Dust coming your way..


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo how did you get your countdown ticker on cos its not a BB code its HTML if i go onto that site :wacko: wont accept HTML on this forum :shrug:


----------



## Deethehippy

I have no tests in the house so it won't be today anyway....


----------



## poppy666

Dee hows your temps going or you not temping cos i cant see your chart? x


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Dee. :hugs: Hopefully they will arrive tomorrow. I think we are all eager to see if the :dust: luck has rubbed off on you too. I can understand why you would not want to waste tests if your period isn't due until the weekend. It's totally your call. Just know we are here to cheer you on and give you hugs as needed. :hugs:

Inoue I'm really pleased to hear you've got your period. It's a good sign that your body is getting back on track. :thumbup:

Hi Laura! :wave: We haven't see you in ages! Congrats on the positive OPK! Yes, ovulation is when an egg (or ovum) leaves it's follicle in the ovary. Once it is released from the follicle it is free to be fertilised by sperm that are hopefully waiting for it. Once released it starts making it's way towards your uterus, fertilised or not. I hope that helps. 

AFM I am knackered today cuz silly excited me couldn't get to sleep til 2am but I am sooo pleased with how things are going. Of course I tested again this morning to see how much darker the line would get overnight. It's only a slight difference from yesterday but still distinct. And I'm still pinching myself. :loopy: I spoke to my GP today who is going to see me on Friday morning. She will make the maternity referal to the midwives and also refer me to EPU for monitoring until they can verify that the pregnancy it uterine (since I have history of ectopic pregnancy). Hopefully they will monitor me until we can confirm viability as well. I don't want to have to fight for reassurance. Hopefully they will just take one look at my records and decide to do it out of sheer kindness. I am doing my best to keep my thoughts positive and worry-free but the fears do try to sneak in. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: to every lovely lady who needs it. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

I don't do temping Poppy, except incorrectly at random times of the day! Today they have been up and down. I don't feel pregnant tbh, its all very depressing, i am tempted to send OH out for a test tonight but 10dpo (i could be 11dpo maybe) is way too early to test really considering my AF is due 16-17dpo!


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Muddled ) I am sooooooooooo scared to test but my whole day is consumed by thinking about it! LOL
Do/did you have any symptoms before you tested? I'm not sure i feel any different to any other month :/


----------



## poppy666

Deethehippy said:


> I don't do temping Poppy, except incorrectly at random times of the day! Today they have been up and down. I don't feel pregnant tbh, its all very depressing, i am tempted to send OH out for a test tonight but 10dpo (i could be 11dpo maybe) is way too early to test really considering my AF is due 16-17dpo!

Dee i had no symptoms and didnt feel pregnant either i just tested for the sake of poas lol.... hang in there :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

TBH Dee, I didn't have any symptoms this cycle that I haven't had in BFN cycles. Then again, this BFP was so early in my cycle (10/11DPO) that I've not had much chance to feel new symptoms yet. I've got mildly sore boobs, very slight occasional uterine cramping, frequent weeing, slight headache and fatigue. All pretty common for me, particularly in the TWW. I can totally sympathise with the agony of wanting to test but not having any tests to hand (that's why I have kept an arsenal of tests for the last 6 months so I wouldn't get caught in a :test: frantic moment :rofl:). Hang in there hunny, they'll likely be with you tomorrow, then you can :test:!!! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i had no symptoms up until bfp :)


----------



## allmuddledup

Babyhopes, I love your avatar! It makes me smile everytime I see it. :)


----------



## Deethehippy

You ladies all rock! I would be lost without you - thank you


----------



## allmuddledup

You've done the same for us Dee. :hugs: We're good at sticking together, I reckon. :smug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

allmuddledup said:


> Babyhopes, I love your avatar! It makes me smile everytime I see it. :)

lol when baby was size avadaco i typed in avacado funny and i saw this i was like:happydance: its so cute :)

congrats on ur ickle bean :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

poppy666 said:


> lilrojo how did you get your countdown ticker on cos its not a BB code its HTML if i go onto that site :wacko: wont accept HTML on this forum :shrug:

I clicked on the show html code then when it takes you to the next page in you scroll down it shows the BB code.. hope it works..


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> lilrojo how did you get your countdown ticker on cos its not a BB code its HTML if i go onto that site :wacko: wont accept HTML on this forum :shrug:
> 
> I clicked on the show html code then when it takes you to the next page in you scroll down it shows the BB code.. hope it works..Click to expand...

Thanks im going to get the Girl one x


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Im staying team green.. found out with my daughter and now want to not know.. lol I wasnt going to find out with my mc so sticking to that.. :)

Any names picked out yet..??


----------



## Deethehippy

Hehe i keep asking OH to go to the shops...lol
I think he might. I know its too early but the suspense is killing me.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay TEST Dee...


----------



## allmuddledup

It's very sweet of your OH if he goes to the shop to get you some HPTs Dee. Yes, it's early but if you caught the eggy it just might show up now! I wanted to give you some of my HPTs last night but obviously logistics were a problem. :rofl:

Oh, I have to amend the symptom list. I am much windier than usual today as well. And I've just gone and had beans and toast for dinner for good measure. :dohh:


----------



## Deethehippy

My OH is on his way to the shops! He is a real sweetie to me and said that he thinks its too early but if it puts my mind at rest 
I just had to go pee so i guess i may wait until my son is in bed (830ish) to test or i wont have any pee to pee!
I am fully expecting it to be negative but the pack comes with 2 tests so i can always save the other one 
I'll update a bit later.


----------



## allmuddledup

Yay Dee!!! I'm glad you'll be able to test tonight and put your mind to rest. Also, excellent that you will have a spare test for follow up testing. :thumbup:

Lilrojo, is Team Green when you don't find out baby's gender? I've heard it called Team Yellow here. I don't know how I would handle the suspense! I definitely want to find out. I'm just too curious. Suze is torturing us with Team Yellow as well!! :hissy:


----------



## Suze

:)


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah i just like green way better than yellow :)


----------



## Inoue

FX for you Dee, been following your posts on this thread. Hope your hubby gets some tests! :haha: 

For me, its CD1 out of the way.. just another 14 odd days to go to see if i even ovulate :coffee:. Will be using FF from now on!

And yeh.. totaly agree allmuddledup. I will find out the gender of my baby when the time comes, i take my hat off to people who can wait but im WAY to impatient! :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

Dee :happydance: can't wait!!!


----------



## allmuddledup

Waiting for you to test Dee... :coffee:

Lilrojo, I had to laugh at your logic behind saying Team Green instead of Team Yellow. I think you're both mad not finding out (but that's just cuz I want to know so badly!!!). So, are you gonna go out and buy a whole bunch of green baby clothes? :haha:


----------



## puppycat

WSS ^ ^ :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Haha... i should....

I already have a dd so have girl stuff, just need to get a few boys things then im set.. and i did find out w/ her... didnt want to know w/ the mc at 12 so im sticking to it in honor of the mc


----------



## Deethehippy

It was BFN - not even a hint of a line :( 
Thanks for wishing for me though ladies.


----------



## puppycat

Awwww are you sure? Post a pic so we can squint at it in the usual POAS addict fashion!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Its as white as snow Poppy - i have already had it up to the light etc lol
Maybe i have a glimmer of hope that i am too early - does anyone know the sensitivity of the Tescos cheap ones?


----------



## poppy666

Tesco's are not sensitive dont think Dee.


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Dee :hugs: We've got your back lady. I hope testing has at least settled your mind down a bit. All the BFPs we've seen this month, it's bound to inspire you! I always get a greater urge than usual to POAS when I see other ladies getting lucky. When do you think you might test again? Do you think you will wait for the weekend or go for it sooner? :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I found them good last time :( My ICs should turn up tomorrow anyway.


----------



## puppycat

Dee the Tesco ones are 25miu - not a good choice for early testing, superdrug are the future! lol x


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm not very hopeful now but i will keep you posted if i test tomorrow - thanks ladies xx


----------



## allmuddledup

Hang in there Dee. It is still early for you if you aren't expecting AF til the weekend. I'm afraid I don't know Tesco's cheapies personally. I am a big fan of Digis (I got a lot of 6 barely out of date CB digis for £10 on eBay back in Feb) and I have stocked up on SuperDrug tests everytime they put them on sale lately. I also have Internet cheapies but by comparison to the SuperDrug line the IC isn't nearly as strong. It's amazing how much they can vary, but in the end, normally by the time AF is due, almost anyone would get a BFP on any of these tests if they've caught the eggy. Hang in there hun. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

You are so nice to me Muddled - you are all so nice 
I am not giving up on getting my BFP yet! - i am going to keep trying until i am at least 40 lol


----------



## lilrojo

So Sorry Dee.. huge hugs.. and your still early.. many women dont even get a post till af is due or even after.. chin up.. fxed for your bfp..


----------



## Deethehippy

Ladies! I just took the screen off of the test (it was a bit condensated from me looking at it so close) and i swear i can see a faint line! i can never zoom on my camera so could never capture it on a pic i dont think but i'm sure its there. OH can see it too but of course it appeared after the 3 minutes and i guess it is an evap??? Hard to tell if it has colour - so very faint but its not a shadow. Don't wanna get excited.


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww sorry about your BFN Dee but don't give up yet, still early hopefully your ICs turn up tomorrow so you can test again :hugs: Sending lots of :dust: your way


----------



## Inoue

Keep possitive!! If you both can see it then there's got to be a faint second line. Have you got another test that you can do in the morning? :flow:


----------



## puppycat

PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed Dee...


----------



## poppy666

Dee still post it we can tweak it :winkwink:


----------



## Suze

Ooooh Dee, I was just about to come on and say sorry about your BFN.

What I was also about to tell you about Tesco tests is that with my Ava my first few BFP's were on Tesco's BUT they didn't come up until about an hour after I'd done them. I too was convinced they were evaps, does it have any colour in, or too faint to see?
Have a look at my thread here as there's pics too: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/62991-evaporation-line-help.html


----------



## Deethehippy

My camera wont let me capture it. I'll try tomorrow in daylight.


----------



## allmuddledup

:yipee: That's the spirit Dee!!! :yipee:

If I could just pass on some tips for what may have helped me this time to anyone still TTC...
1) I completely changed my attitude from "it's never gonna happen :(" to "it might just happen this time! :)" I wouldn't let myself have mopey unhappy thoughts about TTC and I even talked to the potential baby in my head to welcome it. Too crazy for ya?? :loopy:
2) I stayed relaxed about BD. I think it helped a lot that I was using CBFM so I wasn't wearing myself out with excessive BD as well. I really tried not to see BD as a means to an end either. I just focussed on enjoying it.
3) I used Preseed. I don't get a lot of EWCM so I helped nature along with a sperm friendly lube to sustain them (only used it when CBFM said High/Peak).
4a) I reinforced relaxation after BD by have a single alcoholic drink and remaining in a horizontal position for a minimum of one hour after BD (tip, DtD on the sofa with a mixed drink and the tellie remote within arms reach for immediate use afterwards :rofl:)
4b) I watched something on tellie/DVD that would make me laugh whilst I was in said horizontal position. (I read a study that was once done in an IVF clinic where the women who were exposed to comedy immediately after their IVF treatment had a much higher success rate than those who were not. Hmmm...)

I hope that doesn't sound too odd or far out. Oh, I've also been taking Femaprin (a vitex and b-vit blend from America) for the last 6 months to help balance my hormones and Wheatgerm oil daily, doubling the dose of the oil every second day from 5DPO to AF, to aid implantation. I also have taken Pregnacare Conception for the last year and Eye-Q fish oil every day. Some woman in America sells sets of these supplements (minus the pregnacare) claiming they will help you fall pregnant within 3 months. Someone who bought it once spilled the secret of what the package contained and the instructions so I've been making my own fall-pregnant-fast blend. I don't know if they helped (obviously I didn't fall pregnant "fast") but I certainly don't think they hurt. I do think the Vitex has helped regulate my cycle a bit at least. 

I hope you don't mind the babble fest. I just thought I would share what I've done to help myself along to getting a BFP in case anyone wants any ideas. :dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Have everything crossed for you Dee.. its your turn.... :) Lots of dust your way..


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Suze - i keep thinking it has faint colour but OH thinks its just where the line should be and its a fault with the test, i am soooo tired right now and our lighting isnt great but i will try to capture it tomorrow am - thanks for all the advise


----------



## Kaede351

Oooh, I hope this is it for you Dee!!!!!! :D :dust:

XxX


----------



## Suze

Good luck tomorrow Dee, when I got my BFP on a Tesco's the next day the test also took a little while to come up ie. WELL over the 10 minutes. If you get something on the test tomorrow get out and get some Superdrugs and maybe save the fmu for when you've got them...best of luck!


----------



## Deethehippy

Ill try the ICs tomorrow which i PRAY will actually arrive


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh good luck Dee!!! I hope it's your BFP!!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

I am covered in baby dust! - thank you ladies 
I'm off to bed now - goodnight - sweet dreams everyone x


----------



## lilrojo

Night Night Dee.. sleep well.. cant wait for an update.. fxed and lots of dust.


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies.

I've got my fingers crossed for you Dee. I'm sure it won't be too long.

:dust: for all that need it.

Loving all the positivity on here. I don't think HayleyJJ has been around for a few months and although she and I started this group only Hayley has access to the front page. I'll have a trawl through and try and post an updated list like I did a few months ago.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

I looked up Hayley a couple of months ago and she was pregnant but hadn't come back here :(


----------



## allmuddledup

G'night Dee! Sweet dreams!

Pip, you're a star for getting things updated. Hayley might be willing to update the front page if you PM her the details. I get the impression she has found another "home" with a different group on BnB. 

I am fading fast. That 2am late night last night has well and truly caught up to me. Night night ladies. :sleep:


----------



## poppy666

Or you could PM Admin and request someone be allowed to take over Hayley to update first page all the time?

Night AMU xx


----------



## pip7890

I've checked and her last activity was May (I think - it was this morning I checked!!!). I know she was going to update the front page back then but didn't get chance to do so.

I can either update as per my previous post, or we can start a new group with the same name and logo and I can update the front page that way. What do you think?

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Leave it up to you Pip whichever you find easier,


----------



## puppycat

Yeh start a new page Pip, no harm done x


----------



## pip7890

I just wrote a long PM to "Admin" to explain the situation but it was rejected as "Admin" doesn't accept PM!!! Not sure about that and quite tired now so I will try and sort it tomorrow. I'd like to try and keep this group as is if we can but I'll see what I can do.

Night night ladies.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Hmmm try a moderator tomorrow they all work behind the scenes anyways so he/she will ask Admin, it can be done i was a Mod on another website so know they can sort for you to take over thread x


----------



## puppycat

I'm off to bed now too, night ladies xx


----------



## xSamanthax

I think starting a new page would be good too.... as long you remember to put the link etc on this one! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Night puppycat and Pip xx


----------



## lilrojo

I agree this group needs some updating..


----------



## Deethehippy

Morning ladies
I am trying to attach the test from last night.
The line this morning looks slightly thinner now its dried but it DOES have colour. It did NOT however appear within the time frame, more like 1/2-1 hour later.
If it is an evap it is hell of an evil one and kept me up all night wondering!
Hope everyone is ok today
Dee :flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

is it here?


----------



## Deethehippy

I don't know how to add a pic lol
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh that seemed to work! Sorry to hog 3 posts :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

THAT cant be an evap :happydance::happydance: go poas again :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

I cant Poppy - OH only got a 1 pack LOL
Hopefully the IC's will come in the post today and i'll let you know later :flower:
Gotta dash to work now!


----------



## poppy666

Ok sweetie, but with what ive learned on here Evaps DONT have colour :winkwink:


----------



## allmuddledup

OMG OMG OMG DEE!!!! That's NOT an evap line!!!!! That's as dark and clear a line as any I've gotten on my tests in the last 2 days!!! Whoooooop!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## pip7890

I don't think that's an evap either. Can't wait until you test again later.

Fingers crossed.

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Looks like a *BIG FAT POSITIVE* to me!!

:happydance:


----------



## babysimpson

Dee - There is no way that is an evap line xxx I'd get a more sensitive test and try again but I'm thinking we may have a celebration here!!

Muddled - That you so much for your post on what you did. Really nice toos ee and some of your ideas seem like a plan. I might start using preseed again and take my pregnacare plus as I've not been bothering up til now. Need to make more of an effort I think but still keep relaxed.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## mami2karina

I agree Dee! I think it's a real :bfp: hun!!! Can't wait til you retest!!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The I/C's came! I just tested with like 15th day urine and i am getting faint lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I HAVE to go walk the puppy right now but i will post a pic later i promise, plus maybe do some more tests!!! (i picked up some Boots ones today)
I still am thinking evaps!!! I don't 'feel' pregnant - just grouchy and sleep deprived! lol
I will be back!!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

And you all rock!


----------



## puppycat

Lol Dee walk like you've never walked before!!! We need photos to tweak! lol - or not if the last picture is anything to go by!!


----------



## poppy666

*Dee's up the duff *​
ICs never as dark as other tests, should of got a superdrug :haha:


----------



## mami2karina

Yay Dee!!!!!!!! I am so excited and happy for you! This has been a GREAT month in here!


----------



## lilrojo

Dee... omg.. yay im sooo happy and excited for you.. that first one is not an evap.. solid and pink.. cant wait to see the rest of your tests... :) Then the party can begin..


----------



## allmuddledup

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Dee is pregnant!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## puppycat

I really hope I get some of this sticky dust!


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> *Dee's up the duff *​
> ICs never as dark as other tests, should of got a superdrug :haha:

I totally agree. Superdrug are the best for early pregnancy testing. I got a clear :bfp: at 9DPO with a Superdrug whereas the IC wasn't as good.



puppycat said:


> I really hope I get some of this sticky dust!

It won't be long Puppy. I just know it!

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

It has been such an exciting month on this thread! Can you believe it??

:hugs: Puppycat :hugs: You won't be far behind us. Maybe some of that sly BD at the bike rally will do the trick! :haha:

Pip, I've been meaning to respond to your query about what to do with the group. I think whatever you find the easiest to do is good. It's very good of you already to be looking after the whole issue. I think it would be really nice to have an updated list of everyone active in the group (with BFP! showing :dance:), whether it is started under a new thread or kept in the same place, I'll be here!

Dee, I am SOOOOO happy for you!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## pip7890

Hello

As you know I tried to PM Admin last night to ask if I could take over the first page of this group so the members could be updated. For some reason the message wouldn't go.

I have tried again today and sent a PM to one of the mods, Arcanegirl, who I have found to be very helpful in the past. Hopefully I'll be able to access the front page and keep it update in Hayley's absence. If not, then I shall set up another group, make a final post on here signing new/old members to the new group and then ask for the old group to be locked.

I hope this is okay with everyone.

Cheers.

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Sounds sensible to me Pip. Thank you for looking after our "clubhouse". :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::rain::bunny::bunny::bunny:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/:holly::holly:

Since amu started the party for you dee...

I agree with AMU.. I will also be here whereever the group goes.. :)


----------



## pip7890

Hi

Just had a response from Arcanegirl. She can't do it but she's going to pass it over to Admin who hopefully can.

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Pip sounds like a wonderful idea.. :)


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh your a good en Pip, thats all you can do now sure Mods wont take too long in replying :hugs: but you got a lot of updating to do :haha:


----------



## pip7890

This was the last update I did so I only have to work out what's happened since March!!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/498830-ttc-after-loss-2011-bfp-315.html#post9825525

No problem!!!!! :wacko:

Pip x


----------



## joey300187

congrats Dee!! cant wait to see pics. Puppy im sure your BFP is on the way too!! this groups on a roll now :) xxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you ladies ))))))))))))))))))
I have tested with another I/C and the Boots one and have two more very faint lines! I am sooooooooooooooooo scared because they are so faint but i don't think AF is due until the 4th so i am only around 11dpo of a long cycle.
I wanna add a ticker!!!! but i still can't quite trust it. I feel a bit low back achey/crampy and that worries me too!!
I am gonna keep using the I/C's each day and hope they get darker and just pray this is it! :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Post a piccy and get a ticker missy :haha: your only 11dpo will take till around 17dpo for an IC to go darker :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

I agree get that ticker up there.. what will be will be no matter what.. and your pregnant missy..


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> I agree get that ticker up there.. what will be will be no matter what.. and your pregnant missy..

We such bullies :haha:


----------



## pip7890

I totally agree with lilrojo and poppy. At this moment in time you are pregnant - CELEBRATE IT!!!!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. we do what me must.. 

Pip-shouldnt be too hard to update.. but some of those ppl havent been in her in like forever..


----------



## puppycat

Am I the only one left...? :cry:


----------



## Deethehippy

What do you think ?
(i have to admit to tweeking a tiny bit cus the pic was quite bright but i can see the lines in real life honestly!)
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats :)


----------



## pip7890

What I did last time was went through everyone on the first page, and anyone who had joined since Hayley had last updated, and looked at their recent postings to see if they mentioned they were pregnant or not. It took a while but it was worth it. 

Groups like ours are more successful if they are inclusive. It's good that many of us are now pregnant, but I don't think any of us forget where we came from and it would be a shame for this group to wither and die once we all have our :bfp:s.

So, for everyone who wants it :dust: :dust: and some more :dust:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

PREGGO DEE :happydance:

Now get that ticker updated!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Deethehippy said:


> What do you think ?
> (i have to admit to tweeking a tiny bit cus the pic was quite bright but i can see the lines in real life honestly!)

Just a little bit preggoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :yipee::yipee::yipee::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> Am I the only one left...? :cry:

Not for long lovely :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Suze

CONGRATULATIONS Dee :wohoo:

Over the moon for you, of course they're not evaps NOBODY would get that many but I know what you mean about thinking they are, I've always thought all of mine were evaps when I've never even had an evap in my life!!

Ticker, ticker, ticker :happydance:


----------



## allmuddledup

Dee is so up the duff!!! :haha: Those are DEFINITELY :bfp:!!! :wohoo: Poppy is right, an IC won't get dark until after you've missed AF, but those are good lines for 11DPO!!

Puppycat, you're not the last one. Kaede is still TTC and the new ladies too! xoxox


----------



## Kaede351

puppycat said:


> Am I the only one left...? :cry:

No you're not hun lol, I'm still waiting!!

Congrats Dee!!! Those look like bfp's to me!!!!!:happydance::happydance: Is the top IC more recent? it looks a bit darker than the others :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Deff preggo Dee.. wahoo.. 
TICKER TICKER TICKER

Puppy your not alone.. and your next anyways!! :)

Pip I agree this is a great group no matter how many of us are preggo.. whe have been lost babies and we cant forget where we started ans what brought us all together..


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks so much for all your lovely comments :) 
I HAVE to make dinner now for the hungry hoard! but i will be back later to add a ticker :)))))))))))))))))))))))
I am sooooooooooooo happy - i can't get my head around this!
Don't despair Puppy and those still waiting - i know your time is going to come but i know how depressing it is seeing new BFP's :flower:


See you all later

Oh and a special thank you to Muddled for saying she would share her good luck with me this cycle


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Dee :hugs: I just wanted to see at least one of us get a BFP (even if it wasn't me!). I never expected it to be both of us. Still can hardly believe it!!! :happydance:


----------



## Inoue

Congrats Dee on the BFP ~ nice lines already! Healthy and happy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

:flower: :thumbup: :happydance: :kiss: :thumbup: :baby: :winkwink: :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: :kiss: :kiss: :hugs: :baby: :flower: :thumbup: :winkwink: :kiss: :hugs: :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance: :flower: :thumbup: :happydance: :kiss: :thumbup: :baby: :winkwink: :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: :kiss: :kiss: :hugs: :baby: :flower: :thumbup: :winkwink: :kiss: :hugs: :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance: :flower: :thumbup: :happydance: :kiss: :thumbup: :baby: :winkwink: :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: :kiss: :kiss: :hugs: :baby: :flower: :thumbup: :winkwink: :kiss: :hugs: :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance: :flower: :thumbup: :happydance: :kiss: :thumbup: :baby: :winkwink: :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: :kiss: :kiss: :hugs: :baby: :flower: :thumbup: :winkwink: :kiss: :hugs: :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance: :flower: :thumbup: :happydance: :kiss: :thumbup: :baby: :winkwink: :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: :kiss: :kiss: :hugs: :baby: :flower: :thumbup: :winkwink: :kiss: :hugs: :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you Puppy you nearlly made me cry! 
Huge hugs to you - you will be joining us soon xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yah Dee a ticker :happydance::happydance:

Puppycat your an amazing women and mother so i know you'll be blessed again with your forever baby very soon :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Dee I love your new ticker!! It's wonderful. You know we have to be bump buddies now too!! That brings my bump buddies list up to Pip, Suze, Poppy, Sam, Lilrojo and Dee! :cloud9:

I love all the smiley parties going on in here too! They are so happy looking. :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for a ticker Dee.. Love it.. :) So happy for you..


----------



## xSamanthax

YAY Dee!!!!! Congrats hun so pleased for you!!! :hugs: :cloud9: Heres hoping you have a H&H 9months!!! :happydance: 

For everyone else still TTC sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: your way!!! your all next :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks girlies - you are the best! I feel like i could tell you ladies anything and i have not even met you! I have decided to 'go for it' and enjoy every second this time :)
I already wanna shout it from the rooftops! I would love to be bump buddies with you Muddled, and anyone else too  Today i felt mildly nauseous but maybe it was psychological lol


----------



## allmuddledup

Yay!! We're bump buddies!! :hugs:

Dee, that nausea will be real soon enough!! :haha:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi everyone
hope all is okay!

Im really worried - this pregnancy is soo different to last time (been feeling sick in mornings, test was stronger, been having alot of clear discharge, weird feeling in my tummy) but today iv been having twinges in my lower left hand side of my stomach - someone please tell me this is normal? im shitting myself thinking its an ectopic pregnancy :( fucking hospital arnt answering the phone so cant check with them and im freaking out! its not like a "ouch" type of pain - just twinges every now and again just wana know if anyone else had this during there pregnancy?? Im 5 weeks 4 days today <3
Em xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Muddled! We are only 3 days apart! 
When do you make your due date? I thin mine would be march 12th ish but its kinda impossible to work out with a 36 day cycle.


----------



## Deethehippy

Em - as far as i know ectopics quite quickly become VERY painful, twinges and pulls are normal in early pregnancy and also every pregnancy is different, try not to worry.


----------



## emilyrose.x

Thanks Dee - im getting so stressed :( on the internet it says you can tell between 4-10 weeks so im just scared :'( got an early scan 15th July but dont know if i can wait that long now :( hope everythings okay.

Is the twinges/ painless cramps normal during early pregnancy then hun? Like i said, this pregnancy is soo different to last time :(

xxx


----------



## puppycat

Ems, it's also very tender to the touch when you have Ectopic, I had suspected over Christmas and was in absolute agony, it's fold yourself in half kind of pain hun :hugs: x


----------



## Suze

Emily I had an ectopic and the twinges then pain became progressively worse each day until yiure doubled over in pain. It's quite likely that it's pain from the corpus luteum as that's really common. The other thing, especially if it's on the left can be your bowel if, like me in early pregnancy you get constipation. If you are in any doubt though go and get checked out :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Emz, it sounds like corpus luteum pains. Keep trying to get through to the hospital to talk it through but it sounds normal to me. I have gotten these pains in all non-ectopic pregnancies. When I had an ectopic my entire pelvic region felt inflamed and tender, nit just the place where the ectopic was. I hope that reassures you. :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

Em, i got lots of twinges and aches etc at the start (even got a shooting pain "down there" lol at about 6 weeks) all is perfectlhy normal :) xxx


----------



## poppy666

Emz like everyone has said perfectly normal sweetie, im get flipping twinges and pains today but know from everyone in 2nd Tri its ligament pains but dont half get you worried :dohh: you be ok lovely :hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Omg thank you all so bloody much! i was giving mesen a bloody heart attack!! :dohh: Yea iv had a few weird like.. aching pains in my 'tup tup' lol ..strange lol! glad its all normal! i can now chill and watch my Desperate Housewives calmly lol ;) .. Arw i do bloody love you lasses! always calm me down when im having a crazy brain wave haha :rofl: Im so scared because this pregnancy is crazyy different which im guessing is a good thing? :/ aahhhh im just scared :) My reassuarnce scan 15th July so can let you all know how everything goes :) guna curl up and watch tele now so will be on tomorrow before work :) Massive hugs to my favour ladies :hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Enjoy your Desperate Housewives lol your right every pregnancy is different, but you'll get aches and pains everywhere now cos your body had to accomodate a baby :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, my bedtime temp is ridiculously high lol (I always temp before bed aswell as morning)... It's like 36.93... Usually it's not that high at all... Ever lol. Only time it was that high before was after I found out I was pg last feb at about 13dpo... But I'm only 6dpo lol... FX'd it's a good sign! I'm dying to join you bfp ladies!!! 

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

We're looking forward to you joining us too Kaede. I love to see a good high temp post-Ov. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

Well with my temp being so high I'm kinda expecting it to be somewhere between 36.5-36.6 in the morning. But who knows lol, FX'd and :dust: for all us girlies who are still waiting :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Hopefully the rest of you ladies waiting.. will get some of this dust from me, dee, amd amu.. :)


----------



## mami2karina

Dee those are DEF all positive! Congrats hun. And good luck Kaede, Puppycat and the new ladies TTC! You will all be joining us soon :)


----------



## poppy666

HEARTBURN.COM :cry: 

Im off to bed in a min, got my 20wk scan in the morning so fx'd she is still a she :haha:

For everyone that need some :dust::dust::dust::dust: :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay poppy cant wait to hear how it all goes... and see some piccys.. :)


----------



## mami2karina

Good lucky Poppy! I'm sure she is still a girl!


----------



## Kaede351

My temp has gone below the coverline at 7dpo  I'm feeling a bit... Scared!!! Only time that has happened before was when I got my bfp before my mc. It's silly but I'm terrified :/ I don't want to get my hopes up incase it's just random... But I can't help but hope! :( omg I'm never going to get back to sleep now, I feel sick and all nervous lol >.< 

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

Nothing wrong with hoping Kaede! It's what keeps us all going. So when are you going to test?


----------



## Kaede351

I got my first bfp before at 10dpo... But I might wait until AF is late because I miscarried 1 or 2 days after AF was due. I'll see how long I can hold off! Lol XD

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Or I might test Sunday morning... Before we get the coach back from our weekend with DH's parents. It's his mum's 40th (yes she's very young! Lol) so it would be an amazing birthday present if I could get her a Bday card with nana on the front or something silly lol

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

Oh wow she is young! Can I ask how old you and DH are? You've sparked my curiosity :) Good luck on testing! I desperately want to see all of you ladies get your :bfp: and have your forever babies :)


----------



## Kaede351

We're both 22, she had him when she was 18 lol. So yeah she was quite young lol.

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

Yeah I was 17 when I had my first and my mom was 38, almost 39. I can only imagine if my daughter were to do that to me I think I'd die. I was living with my husband though, well we got married right after she was born.


----------



## allmuddledup

Deethehippy said:


> Muddled! We are only 3 days apart!
> When do you make your due date? I thin mine would be march 12th ish but its kinda impossible to work out with a 36 day cycle.

Dee, I reckon my due date would be 9 March based on a 30 day cycle (According to CBFM I ovulated on CD16/17) but I expect it will be earlier as Xander was early naturally and they probably won't let me go over anyway due to history of high BP in pregnancy. Of course, the midwife will tell me my due date is 7 March because the NHS strictly goes by the 28 day cycle model but it will be adjusted if necessary once I have scans. Never clear cut is it??

Poppy, fingers crossed they see the same girly bits when you have your scan! :hugs:

Kaede, a temp drop at 7DPO is a great sign as long as temps go back up, tomorrow hopefully!! FX!!!


----------



## pip7890

Kaede - sounds promising. If it goes back up then it could be an implantation dip!

Poppy - good luck with the scan. Mine is next Tuesday and Sam's next Friday. We hope to find out what team we are on too. Hopefully yours will be confirmed as a girl. 

:dust: for those ladies who need it. Won't be long now I'm sure. 

Pip x


----------



## Inoue

*Taking in all the baby dust that has been spread by pregnant women* Your all so kind on here! :hugs:

Kaede - FX its implantation dip, someimes they do go below the coverline (pretty sure mine did) and then rose the next day. Will be stalking this thread to see how you get on :haha:

CD3 for me today, bleeding alot lighter now so know my norm period is back - yay! Only another 2 weeks till hopefull ovulation.. i wanna be on DPO like the rest of you :sad2: :rofl:


----------



## xSamanthax

Morning ladies, hope your all ok :hugs: 

Kaede i'm no good with temps but good luck hun!!! :dust: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: for everyone else who needs it, hope you all get your BFPs soon!!! :hugs: 

Poppy can't wait to hear how your scan went :thumbup:


----------



## babysimpson

Wow so much has happened!

CONGRATS Dee - always great to see another PAL and this one will be for keeps.

Puppy - no you're not the only one left. My status hasn't changed since it was put on the first page all that time ago. 

Inoue - Don't worry you'll be in the 2WW soon enough and driving yourself crazy with symptom spotting lol

Kaede - Without hope we'd all be lost. Sending you loads of babydust to help keep that temp high and you'll get your BFP in a few days I bet.

Poppy - Good luck in your scan and I'm sure she's still pink lol

Said to fiance last night that this month will be our month and I'm going to try all I can to make it happen. Just got paid so will be getting preseed and whatever else that will help things.


----------



## Deethehippy

Good morning everyone :flower:

Tons of :dust: to those still waiting - come on more BFP's!!

Today i am sooooooooo tired, i feel like i have been hit by a bus or something, is that ok? My I/C this am looks slightly darker. I didn't sleep that great due to thinking/excited so maybe it's just that.

Have a nice day


----------



## puppycat

Definitely an awful lot of dust in here, I'm beginning to feel like Tinkerbell with my magic fairy dust :haha:

Having said that I don't feel hopeful this cycle already - I know that's not condusive to PMA but because it's our second wedding anniversary next month and we're going to a hotel the weekend I'm due to ov I just feel that next month will be our month not this month - odd I know.

I'm glad I'm not alone, although I'm sorry there are others still TTC :hugs:


----------



## babysimpson

Dee - tiredness like that is perfectly normal. Now all you have to do is give into it as much as you can as bubba will be draining your energy so they can grow


----------



## allmuddledup

Dee, brain numbing exhaustion is definitely a side-effect of early pregnancy. Sleeping well doesn't necessarily help either. :rofl: I've started yawning midday now. Doesn't matter how good a sleep I get. :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Everything went well, but baby naughty wouldnt open legs but sono lady said it looked like a girl.. i saw the 3 lines so will have to wait till my 4D scan at 28wks :haha:

In the pic she sucking her bottom lip in so yes she got a chin lol
 



Attached Files:







Image019.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh Poppy she's gorgeous!!! We'll all be eager to see what the 4d scan yields! Xoxox


----------



## poppy666

Yeah im going to book it once i get back from Turkey.. for August. Loved korben's so cant not have one with this LO.


----------



## babysimpson

My firned sent me pics throughout her pregnancy including 4D ones. When I seen her baby pics it was amazing to see how she had progressed and now she's a gorgeous toddler.


----------



## Suze

Great news about the scan Poppy :dance:


----------



## poppy666

What does Right Lateral mean? Its where my placenta is :wacko:


----------



## Suze

It just means that your placenta is on the right side of your uterus, mine is posterior (on the back wall)


----------



## poppy666

Why do they give them all these names, does it really matter where it is? lol as long as it keeps working all good.


----------



## lilrojo

So happy to hear your scan went well poppy..

Mami-Happy 25 weeks..


----------



## Deethehippy

Poppy - glad you scan went well - looks so cute! I can't wait to be at that stage but i have to get to the point of expected AF date yet lol


----------



## poppy666

Dee i hated that part... now its getting through each milestone without worrying.


----------



## lilrojo

Yes Dee, 1st tri stinks.. lol.. once you get past your expected af.. then you have to make to your scan and hope all is fine.. then to 12 weeks.. ugh.. wish i could sleep through it.. lol.. but then i would miss alot.. :) when is af due for you again this weekend??


----------



## mami2karina

Yay Poppy! Good luck at the 4D, I really wish I could afford one this time around but it's only DH working and I'm home with our LO so it won't be feasible. BUT I do have a growth scan and cervical length on the 18! So I will be having them triple check baby's goods lol.


----------



## poppy666

lol mami its got to be done :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

I think the 4/5th july is the latest my AF was 'due'. So after monday really.
I was meant to be having a MRI scan of my head on the 5th (tuesday) but i am gonna cancel it monday if i still seem to be pregnant because of the risks.
I get migraines and dizziness but to be honest since i have stuck to the 'migraine diet' i have been 95% better so i dont think the MRI is really necessary. If worse comes to the worse and the migraines get bad again i can have the scan after 12 weeks when the risks are less.

When are you going to tell people? (lilrojo and Muddled) this time? 
I will tell my mum soon it think - maybe next week but otherwise probs 12 weeks.

Here in Milton Keynes we dont get a routine scan until 12 weeks so waiting until then is going to be very scary to know if things are ok :/ Maybe i should try demanding one!


----------



## lilrojo

Dee-I would demand a scan if it were me.. waiting till the 12th is hard enough lol.. i will be almost 7 weeks.. 1 day away.. and I told my mom and sister.. and my bff.. thats it so far.. planning to possibly tell dh's family for my daughter bday when i will be almost 10 weeks.. 9+3 as long as everything looks good on my scan.. and ask for them not to tell everyone else till after my 12 week.. wait and see how i feel..

what about you.. just telling your mom and waiting on everyone else..

part of me wants to wait but i also want to enjoy and embrace that this time is different and it will all be okay.. just celebrate it.. like i would have without a loss..


----------



## Deethehippy

I know what you mean Lilrojo - last time i was waiting to tell and then when i had the MC i had no sympathy from anyone cus nobody knew, except my parents and OH who were of course wonderful. 
Maybe i should start telling people sooner this time but without a scan i'm not sure how confident i will be....hmmm


----------



## lilrojo

I would def see if you cant get in earlier for a scan.. tell them your history and your very worried about it happening again..

I was opposite my 12 week mc.. i told everyone and got sympathy cards in the mail from my dh's family.. was the worst.. and I had an early scan and saw baby and hb so I wont be calm calm until i pass the 12 week mark with a baby and hb on a scan.. 

but i feel so different this time.. I was nervous the day i tested positive.. but since i have been calm and happy..

I added you to my bump buddies list.. :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Awww, thank you :)
I don't have a list of buddies, i should do one!
I guess i will just like you say, feel more confident in 2nd tri 
I do feel calmer somewhat this time though, like last time i worried about when i would tell work etc etc but this time i couldn't care less about flippin work! Lol


----------



## lilrojo

I just feel with a history of mc's you should be seen sooner for your peace of mind.. but im ready for 2nd tri.. lol.. how are you feeling.. has it sunk in yet...


----------



## Kaede351

Oh my god I am so tired! Came in from work and collapsed on my bed for an hour lol. Bloody charity walk at work with the kids! Stressful much XD

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Congratulations on the scan Poppy!

Lilrojo/Dee - despite having previous miscarriages I was refused a "reassurance" scan. It was only because I started spotting that I got a scan and even then I had to wait 4 days for it. Every health authority is different. 

My advice to anyone with a new :bfp: particularly after loss is:

Don't go in first Tri. If you must don't read the bleeding/spotting threads. Try and keep to the fun and upbeat ones. 

Enjoy every minute. Until you know as a fact otherwise your baby is alive, well and growing. Talk to baby. Tell him/her how much you want them and how much you already love them. It's never too early to bond. Don't worry that your OH is unable to do so at this stage. What matters at the moment is you and the baby. 

Don't feel you can't tell people because of your previous loss(es). If the worst happens you might need their support so don't deny yourself that through a fear of something that, statistically, is unlikely to happen. 

I'm sure the other ladies on here will have other advice. We are all rooting for you as you did for us in our first Tri. Stay positive, believe you and your baby are both loved and wanted, and enjoy! You're going to have a baby!!!

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you Pip - reading the part you wrote about talking to baby just made me cry 
I am gonna take your advise i think and have a scan when i get given one, i guess the only part that worries me really is that with both my miscarriages i bled 2 weeks or more after the baby had actually died so i thought i was pregnant still up until that point :/
I have to be optimistic though, and i can't quite believe how dark my lines are for 4 days before Af still! That has to be a good thing. You are so good at wording things and explaining things so perfectly Pip - thanks again


----------



## poppy666

Totally right about not going into 1st Tri, i even stayed out of Miscarriage section and PAL cos i was too scared.


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Congratulations on the scan Poppy!

Lilrojo/Dee - despite having previous miscarriages I was refused a "reassurance" scan. It was only because I started spotting that I got a scan and even then I had to wait 4 days for it. Every health authority is different. 

My advice to anyone with a new :bfp: particularly after loss is:

Don't go in first Tri. If you must don't read the bleeding/spotting threads. Try and keep to the fun and upbeat ones. 

Enjoy every minute. Until you know as a fact otherwise your baby is alive, well and growing. Talk to baby. Tell him/her how much you want them and how much you already love them. It's never too early to bond. Don't worry that your OH is unable to do so at this stage. What matters at the moment is you and the baby. 

Don't feel you can't tell people because of your previous loss(es). If the worst happens you might need their support so don't deny yourself that through a fear of something that, statistically, is unlikely to happen. 

I'm sure the other ladies on here will have other advice. We are all rooting for you as you did for us in our first Tri. Stay positive, believe you and your baby are both loved and wanted, and enjoy! You're going to have a baby!!!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

I dont leave my few threads.. :) never wander to 1st tri.. lol.. sometime to other sections just cuz i feel my advice my be able to help others.. but I have lived through 2 mc's and am stronger because of it.. 

Thanks pip.. you are a very wise woman..


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks for appeasing me Poppy with my craziness! And thanks Lilrojo! I can't believe it. Only 10 weeks from now is when I had Alex! So I'm getting excited, I really think it'll only be 10-11 more weeks before this LO is born. I can't believe how fast it has gone by. And to you newly pregnant ladies I am 25 weeks and STILL worried about losing my baby :( I had thank God never had a late term loss or extremely preterm delivery but I am still just so scared about this pregnancy. I'm very thankful it's a crazy lil bugger and moves all the time. I'm just worried about him coming too soon and having problems, going to the NICU, etc. I thought once I started feeling him and had the 20 week scan and was told everything was okay, I'd be okay. I was just telling DH how worried I am still. I have fought so hard to keep this baby from the progesterone suppositories to the injections now. But you just have to take it one day at a time. And before you know it time will be flying by for you all too! I'm keeping you all in my prayers!


----------



## Inoue

Thanks for info pip. I couldnt agree more! I joined the 1st tri when i was pregnant and i was hooked at looking at ALL kind of things. I even started to worry as i hadnt thrown up yet unlike everyone elce!:shock:. Its a mindfield of worry and doubt :haha:


----------



## mami2karina

Inoue I agree. I did join 1st Tri though. I'm so ready to head over to 3rd in a couple weeks. But I did stay away from PAL, I didn't find them very helpful or warm over there :(


----------



## puppycat

Dee - let's see more pee sticks if you're still poas! lol.


----------



## lilrojo

puppycat said:


> Dee - let's see more pee sticks if you're still poas! lol.

:haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

LOL I'll show you some in a few days when they look darker still  
I think i am addicted to peeing on sticks! what am i gonna do now each month?!


----------



## puppycat

Deethehippy said:


> LOL I'll show you some in a few days when they look darker still
> I think i am addicted to peeing on sticks! what am i gonna do now each month?!

So am I, that's why I wanna see 'em :haha:


----------



## Wobbles

Have changed the original poster to pip7890 as requested ladies.

x


----------



## Suze

Thank you Wobbles :dance:


----------



## poppy666

Thank you Wobbles :happydance:


----------



## xSamanthax

:dance: Thank you Wobbles!! :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooop!


----------



## pip7890

Thank you Wobbles :hugs:

Okay ladies, leave it with me and I'll get it updated as soon as I can. I'll update as much as I can remember now, but will do the rest of the work on it tomorrow night.

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

What does the '7890' part of your name mean Pip? If i am not too nosey.
My name is goofy on here but i dont think you can change it lol


----------



## pip7890

Hi Dee

You can change your name. I had a buddy in my last pregnancy who was known as Coalie and she changed it to Natalie86. Have a look at the messages on my profile and send her a PM. She'll tell you what to do. 

My username comes from the film Pretty In Pink (pip) with 7890 tagged on at the end. Years ago I tried to get an email address starting prettyinpink but it had already been taken. I added 7890 (last 4 numbers on the top line) and it accepted it. For forums I shorten it to pip7890. Not very exciting really!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

OMG Gotta love that film Pip :happydance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGawOk107eU


----------



## Suze

Very interesting pip and I agree, fab film!!

Thanks for agreeing to update the list, my edd is 31st oct and team :yellow:!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Thank You wobbles.. 

Happy updating pip.. :)

My EDD is Feb. 29th 2012-I am also team yellow but like green better. .lol


----------



## puppycat

My EDD is yet to be decided - I'll be team yellow too but atm I'm a dust fairy :)


----------



## poppy666

Good idea Suze.

My EDD 14/11/11 

*Team Pink* until further notice :haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

You're a star Pip. Thank you for sorting that out. :thumbup:

Thank you too Wobbles!

My EDD is 9 March 2012 but that could change with scans.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay love the updating.. such a great idea pip.. <3


----------



## Suze

puppycat said:


> My EDD is yet to be decided - I'll be team yellow too but atm I'm a dust fairy :)

Love it puppy!!


----------



## xSamanthax

:dance: Finally an updated page! :D My EDD is 24th of November :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. I'm on my iPhone this morning which doesn't allow me to scroll down within the edit box. I shall therefore update properly when on a pc at lunchtime. 

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Morning ladies, temp was back up this morning so FX'd for not getting early AF! Although dopey here has come away for the weekend without my thermometer! >.< hoping they sell them in the motorway service station lol. I always forget something when we go away -.- how is everyone? :)

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Pip 
I think my EDD is 12th March but i have to have that confirmed.
Woohoo! This thread is the best!


----------



## babysimpson

Morning Ladies,

Pip - I changed my name. You need to email a mod and asked them for a name change. You can only change your name once. That was all I did

Wobbles - Thanks for doing that for Pip.

Pip - wonderful woman taking on the thread.

Hi to all you lovely ladies.

AFM - Absolutely wrecked today as I spent most of the night with my 3yr old dog who has D&V. This mornign it had progressed to vomitting and passing a lot of blood so he is now in the care of our brilliant vets. Poor wee man has been put on a drip and catheter and is being monitored today before they decide what to do with him.

As for the witch, she is being nice and not causing me any trouble so I can concentrate on my wee boy


----------



## 9babiesgone

hope you are all well. JUst dropping in to to say a quick hi, and sending hugs to all of you. I have missed you but it is painful to be in this thread, so I have stayed out. but I do care all about you all.


----------



## pip7890

Hello 9babies

We've missed you too. I hope all is well at home for you. Remember we're here whenever you want to drop in. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks pip!! having a tough week. but I am doing better than before. just a tad depressed. how ar eyou ???


----------



## babysimpson

9babiesgone - nice to see you. Hope you are taking care of yourself. You're a very strong woman xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

i am doing my best. I dont remember you though. did you change your name??


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi 9babies! It's good to see you. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!! I see you are knocked up. CONGRATS :happydance::flower:


----------



## pip7890

I'm okay 9babies. Off for my anomaly scan next Tuesday. I'm a little anxious in case there's any problems due to my age (I'm 40) but looking forward to finding out the gender.

Did you enjoy your trip?

Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

eh first week was hell. and second week was a lot better. but now I Just wish I wasnt here, and back there again. : /


----------



## xSamanthax

:hi: 9babies Sending you lots of :hugs: nice to see you on here again


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks everyone!!!
I go for surgery in a few days, can you pray for me pleas.e thanks so much

how is everyone?


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm doing pretty good. Feeling tired but happy. I've got a nice weekend ahead with friends so am looking forward to that.

We'll definitely be thinking of you 9babies. :hugs: I hope everything goes as well as possible for you. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I am sending some prayers and hugs your way 9babies - i hope the surgery goes quickly for you. I can't imagine how hard it must be for you but we are all here if you want to vent or chat


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

I've updated the front page with what I know from those who have continued to post on this thread. I shall try and track down the ones who haven't posted for a while and update their details too.

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Pip  but could you change my EDD to 2012 ;)


----------



## emilyrose.x

Thanks Pip - my EDD is February 2012 :) xxx


----------



## pip7890

Deethehippy said:


> Thanks Pip  but could you change my EDD to 2012 ;)

:dohh: Done!



emilyrose.x said:


> Thanks Pip - my EDD is February 2012 :) xxx

Done!

Hope you ladies are both well.

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Pip-neffie got her bfp too...think she is due in jan 2012


----------



## lilrojo

emily your 4 days ahead of me.... when is your first scan?


----------



## Suze

Big :hugs: 9babies, must be so tough for you. 


Thanks pop for doing the list, it's good to see it like that, that many women are having success, we just need the rest to follow. 

:shock: looks like I'm first so far :shock:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Suze. It's lovely to see that there can be pregnancy after loss. I hope it inspires more than depresses. 

What we need next is baby names, birth dates and weights! Looks like you, Mami and Joey may be amongst the first!

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Oh yes of course mami and joey are before me. And excuse me for calling you pop, I'm on my phone :blush:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies. I want so much to feel excited right now but I have hit a low patch. My first scan is on 21 July (will be about 7 weeks by then) but I am already worrying that my HCG levels aren't rising fast enough (been doing digis tests and regular tests) and I'm getting the sinking feeling that maybe Jazzle's time is very limited. I didn't want to freak out and feel this way, even if it does end soon, but I can't seem to help myself today. :cry: I need a kick up the backside to find my optimism again. It won't change the outcome either way but at least it will make me feel better while waiting to find out if Jazzle is still growing. :cry:


----------



## joey300187

Suze your due before me unless my naughty placenta stays where it is then im due a sheduled c section a few weeks before dd. lol Pip my dd is 2/11/11 thansk for taking the time to update all this :)xxx


----------



## joey300187

AMU to put it simply a hpt wont tell u if ur hcg is rising, i know how hard it is but try and stay positive the stress really wont help natters. ive heard of people before having bloods drawn to check hcg is rising maybe u could try this? also did u ask for the scan to be at 7 weeks? a hb is USUALLY able to be detected by 6 weeks so u could see if they will see u earlier. if not i know it feels like a lifetime away but really its only 19 days and with all the love and support of the girls on here u'll be there in no time. Hope this helps xxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks Joey. I'm trying not to worry but not doing a very good job of it right now. I don't think I will be given blood tests at this stage. The EPU chose the date of the scan and are also the ones that decide about blood tests. I seriously doubt they will offer blood tests right now as it won't make any difference to the outcome of the pregnancy. As it is, the early scan isn't for my reassurance, it's just to check that the pregnancy is not ectopic. It is the NHS after all and they won't do more than they absolutely have to in my experience. You're right, I've got the wonderful ladies here. I just have to make it til the 21st and then I will know if Jazzle has made it that far or not. It's so hard not knowing. I just want to get back the optimism I felt yesterday. :cry:


----------



## joey300187

aww bless you. sorry im not very good at remembering individual circumstanes but have u had a previous ectopic? with this baby i put the scan off as long as i could doctors were pushing me to go but i just didnt want to was so sure the pregnancy would fail, after the scan tho thye offered me fortnightly scans (which i actually turned down) i know immvery odd lol. so u might find once uve been for the one on the 21st they will do mre for ur reassurrance. theyre probably just going witht the 21st as from experience the hb is definatly detected by 7 weeks whereas if u possibly ov'd a little late a 6 week scan might not be able to see yet and would cause unnessisary worry. im not sure what to say to reasure u hun, maybe just try to make plans for the next few weeks to keep u busy so that time goes quicker. i know its had but all u really can do at the moment is try not to think about it too much, sorry if that sound slike rubbish advice. maybe theother girls have some better ideas xx


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Joey. It's good advice and the best I can think of myself tbh. Yes, I've had a previous ectopic, otherwise they probably wouldn't bother giving me an early scan at all. My losses have been different each time and I don't qualify as having had 3 unexplained losses (which is supposed to trigger more attentive care on NHS). I'm glad to hear you were offered more scans, even if you didn't take them. I just need to find a way to distract myself and try to feel calm and peaceful. Jazzle's fate is out of my hands. I just need to be patient and wait to see what will happen. Thank you for your support. I don't think there is a whole lot anyone can do except be here. It's just a waiting game. I'm feeling a little calmer now anyway. I need to get in the shower now so I can get the weekend started. Will be seeing friends so that might help distract me. Xox


----------



## Suze

AMU first big :hugs: to you. 

Secondly is this a hunch you're going off or something that it is or isn't happening? I think if you're concerned about the lines not darkening then just remember you're only technically about a day late for your period and "in the olden days" people didn't start testing until about now! Also your digi's will only give you a 2-3 in the next couple of days. My friends a midwife and they get really annoyed(at clearblue really) at the amount of people who turn up waving their sticks saying the levels aren't going up quick enough!
I dont need to tell you the only scientific way to tell is bloods but then that would cause you anxiety too I'm sure. What you're feeling is natural, you've had the few days of high from the bfp now reality is sinking in and for all the reality is wonderful and exciting it all to scary too. 

You know how I get through each day of pregnancy, if there's nothing real and concrete to worry about I don't worry, if there is then I deal with that...difficult but give it a try, it's essentially thought blocking :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Thank you Suze. :hugs: Actually, what you just said about your midwife friend and the digis makes me feel a lot better. Originally I was going to wait exactly a week from the first test (that was Monday evening) but I jumped the gun and hoped I would see a change on the digi as soon as my period was due. I'm sure I'm being stupid. 

Also, I think Jazzle is a boy (my gut feeling plus boy food cravings) and from what I've heard, boy babys' HCG levels tend to go up more slowly than baby girls' HCG levels. (Now don't anybody go dispelling that myth on me right now, it's giving me hope!! :haha:) Keeping that in mind, I really shouldn't panic.

There's nothing concrete that I'm going on, just not feeling symptoms as strongly today (which could be just as much in my head as it could be real) and that combined with the disappointing HPT results got me down. I'm starting to feel better now though. 

I need to work on my thought blocking, that's for sure. Some days I am really good at it. I'll start on that now! Joey's suggestion of staying busy and distracted is very good. And Suze's reassurance about the digis and recommendation to block the bad thoughts is very good. I am taking all advice and am going to go get myself ready for the day. I've got a very busy weekend ahead!

Thank you ladies. I surely would be completely insane (not just partially insane) by now without you. :hugs: xoxox


----------



## emilyrose.x

Ladies please help - I have been to the toilet and have had a small amount of yellow/brown dischare - hardly noticeable but almost has an orange tinge to it.. Im so scared because last time i had LOTS of orange discharge - then red/brown discharge then bleeding then miscarraige - has anyone else had a small amount of yellow/brown discharge during pregnancy at 6 weeks and everythings been ok? :( Im so scared. xxxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh Emz, :hugs: it is entirely possible to have spotting (or even bleeding) and for things be perfectly fine. I'm not sure what else to say except to do your best to stay calm and look after yourself. I would recommend ringing your midwife or hospital if you find you can't stop worrying. They can do a scan to see how things are looking if you are having spotting/bleeding. I think both Suze and Pip had some bleeding in the early weeks and both are doing great now. Hang in the hun. :hugs: Xoxox


----------



## emilyrose.x

Thanks hun - im crying im so scared :( i only noticed it because i actually looked closely but im so scared :( :( Iv rang hospital and they said "keep and eye on it and if it gets worse to call back - during pregnancy its normal to have all different types of discharge" that means jack shit to me :( by time it gets worse it will be to late :( Me and OH had a big argument last night and im scared that im guna MC again :'( xxxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh hun, I'm sorry to hear you so worried. :hugs:

I am struggling right now with the fact that it is out of our hands, but there it is - we have no control over the outcome of our pregnancies at this stage, no matter how early or late we see the doctor when worrying things happening. 

I'm so sorry to hear you and OH were arguing. It makes it so much more stressful when you don't feel you've got your OH's support. I hope you are able to reconcile soon and feel like he's got your back 100%. If you are worrying that the argument could be related to the discharge or risk of miscarriage, it isn't.

Hang in there Emz. I hope one of the other ladies can say something that might help you feel better. I know how it is at this stage, sometimes it's a struggle getting from minute to minute, but you will. :hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Thanks babe - iv just been toilet and nothing there now when i wipe - i did have a large amount of yellow discharge a couple of week ago so hoping its just my tuppy cleaning itself ..horrible not knowing int it babe :( I will have everything crossed everything will be okay babe.. i really hope we all have healthy babies <3 just so scary isnt it :( .. <3 xxxxx


----------



## allmuddledup

You said it Emz. It's SCARY!! :hugs: I'm sending you my best calm vibes. My fingers are crossed tight that none of us ever see another pregnancy loss. I think it's fair to say that every one of us ladies on this thread here have experienced enough of it for a lifetime. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hey everyone

Emz - i'm so sorry you are so stresed and worried but i think a tiny bit of orange should be nothing to worry about. If you get cramps and any blood then you should go get checked. Good luck hun and try your hardest to chill.

I am a flippin nervous wreck too :/ I dread every toilet vist and i spend hours looking at my I/C's trying to decide if they are dark enough each day and i'm not even 4 weeks yet! Don't know how i will make it to 12 weeks :wacko:

How is everyone else today?

I'm gonna try to chill this weekend if i possibly can!


----------



## Deethehippy

I love that name Jazzle Muddled - is that gonna be babies name or is it a nickname until you decide on one later on? :flower:


----------



## Suze

Emz, I had a few days of pinky discharge at 9 weeks and then 12 weeks and if you look at my ticker I'm 23 weeks on Monday. I was totally crapping myself too as I also had spotting with my losses. You're also at the stage where it could be a touch of implantation leftover. Hope it's ok, and hospitals are pretty useless when you say you've got some early spotting :grr:


----------



## Suze

Oh and a word of warning to you all in the early stages...I gave myself severe thrush in the first few weeks due to over-wiping when I went to the loo. I was in agony, as well as seeing things on the paper. Worst is when you wee on a thin bit of paper and think you can see pink but it's actually your finger through the paper :dohh:

Wipe and run ladies or pee in the dark :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies...

Emz-I wouldnt worry too much either.. spotting can be normal and just do the the drs said keep an eye on it..

I too still worry but not like last time and i have no control.. i want to enjoy being pregnant.. so thats what im doing.. cant wait for these 10 days to pass so i can go see my bean.. and then i think i will stop checking tp.. it seems to make the worry worse at time.. im just tired of worrying.. so im done... :) I know all is going okay, god will see me through this..


----------



## Deethehippy

Muddled - i just read back further and saw how worried you are today - i am totally the same but we have to believe that we are gonna be ok this time! - try to think of all the wonderful things that you love, your partner, walks in the countryside, chocolate!, all the good things, don't think bad thoughts! You were my POAS buddy and now my bump buddy! We are gonna be ok! Maybe we can place bets on who will get sick first?  (hugs)


----------



## allmuddledup

You ladies are so wonderful. I think between your kindness and encouraging words and me getting adequately distracted today (went to see friends) I am just about calmed down and almost feeling pregnant again. I find it's just as much a mental state as having symptoms. For some reason (whether real or imagined) I've not really felt pregnancy symptoms most of today but am finally noticing sore boobs and tiredness/dizziness again. I find that encouraging. :)

Dee, thank you for commiserating (my POAS come Bump Buddy :friends:). It helps to know I'm not the only newly pregnant lady who is scrutinising ICs and freaking out over fear of another loss. It seems more normal to feel this way and less likely to mean anything when I know I'm not the only one, if that makes sense. You asked about the name Jazzle. It's beanie's name until we know what gender I'm cooking. I've got names picked out for when we find out and can name him/her (I'm guess boy right now actually as I have only craved salty things and meat since falling pregnant and have more or less gone off sweets which isn't like me at all!).

Well, my evening is just getting started. I'm having dinner with a friend and staying the night with her. I'm looking forward to that and now better get going. Thanks again you lovely ladies for being here, for me and each other. :friends:


----------



## Deethehippy

Have a fabulous evening Muddled


----------



## pip7890

There's some really wise advice given here today ladies.

PAL is absolutely awful - full stop. You've got two choices: (1) drive yourself insane with worry every single second of the day, or (2) try and relax and enjoy every minute you are pregnant. Whatever the choice you make won't affect the outcome - that's already been decided.

It's never too early to start bonding with baby, telling him/her how wanted and loved they already are.

It's completely normal for symptoms to come and go.

Spotting/unusual discharge does not automatically mean a miscarriage is looming. Both Suze and I have had our share of this and look at us now.

Please put away the thermometers and pee sticks. Put your hands on your belly, take a deep breath and say "Hi Baby".

Sending you lots of love and hugs.

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Pip that was a lovely post, I imagined it being spoken in a lovely soft soothing and calming voice too, which I'm sure you have!


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you Pip and good luck with your scan next week


----------



## poppy666

Lovely post Pip :hugs:

Yes is it monday your scan?


----------



## pip7890

My scan is at 2.15 pm on Tuesday afternoon, followed by a consultant's appointment afterwards. I'll update on here as soon as I can but it might be that I text AMU and she updates for me (if she doesn't mind) as it could be evening before I get on.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Hope you little one not shy and got its legs crossed like my one did lol.


----------



## allmuddledup

Thank you once again. Pip, that was a lovely incredibly helpful post. I am going to try taking your advice. I can't necessarily stop the bad worrying thoughts from popping into my head but I can tell them to go away and replace them with hopeful thoughts. I can choose to talk to Jazzle and bond with him (I think I'll just say him for ease of reference. I can change that if my gut feeling changes or I find out otherwise). I've already started talking to him, even though I know he's only the size of a poppy seed. :)

Pip, of course I'd be delighted to update the ladies on Tuesday. I will be waiting on the edge of my seat for your news! :happydance:

As for me today, I'm at a friends place way out in the Kent countryside with very little mobile reception. I am just trying to catch up on here while everyone has a lie-in. I'm trying to enjoy the fresh air and peaceful surroundings. It's good for the soul. I hope the rest of you ladies have a lovely day. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: AMU. 

The worrying never stops does it? Today we had nookie for the first time in ages and then afterwards all the guilt of what if?!!! Eating reheated bolognaise - what if? Two cups of decaff coffee - what if? Then, when they are born, it's new worries and then when they get to teenage years it's a whole new set centring around sex, alcohol and drugs!!! 

I hope you all have a good day. I'm going to have a bacon buttie and do some mOre washing. Then out for a walk for a couple of hours followed by a traditional Sunday lunch in a pub somewhere. This afternoon will be spent with paperwork and ironing!

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Talking of nookie Pip - should i avoid until 12 weeks because i am a miscarriage risk??
And what prenatal vitamins/minerals do you recommend? I am on folic acid anyway.

Can't wait for news of your scan either, i love seeing peoples scans


----------



## poppy666

Dee ive still not dtd :dohh: first 12wks i wouldnt dare do it and now im not in the mood for it :haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hah. Re: DtD we've not done it since ovulation but I fully intend to as soon as the opportunity presents itself and I'm not too tired or too turned off by OH's scent/breath (I get bad preggo nose and exhaustion from the very beginning :dohh:). I've never heard any medical advice to say that DtD can cause any problems. The only time I've heard of restrictions being put in place is when there is active bleeding or other identified medical concerns. I would say, unless otherwise advised by a doctor or midwife that :sex: is not only safe but healthy because of all the happy hormones it produces. You've got to decide for yourself how you feel about it though. If you're like me, you "want" to do it but get put off due to tiredness or discomforts caused by pregnancy. My OH is getting a bit impatient but he's open to DIY if I'm not feeling 100%. :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

I agree Muddled that it is natural but surely an orgasm is gonna cause uterine movement and i dont wanna dislodge the beanie :/ especially as it is still around the time that would of been my AF? And if you read stuff it says its fine unless you have 'history of miscarriage' which i guess i do? - i am just soooooooooo scared to even breath LOL


----------



## lilrojo

Dee-my dh and are are not dtd till after 12 weeks.. I already told him.. lol.. I dont want to end up irritating my cervix and causing spotting.. thats all im worried about.. I know it wont cause a mc.. but i dont want to see any sort of blood if i dont have to.. :)


----------



## puppycat

:wave: hello ladies, have you missed me? lol.

Well I had a fab weekend away, didn't see much of DH because he was working and could only come in the evenings, which means I didn't get any :sex: sigh. Got lots of EWCM so I'll be jumping him later :thumbup:

I have no voice :haha: sent DH out to get some ice cream because my throat is red raw :( - all worth it though. My mum and step dad enjoyed themselves too. Mum's going in for a hysterectomy tomorrow so it was her last weekend away - glad she enjoyed it.

Nothing really to report, plenty of washing to catch up on and the weather has been gorgeous all weekend. Bet it rains now though lol.

Dee - DH and I had lots of :sex: when I was pregnant with Laura, it increases blood flow to your lady parts don't forget ;)

AMU :hugs: hope you feeling better today honey. I imagine it isi scary being newly preggo and I'll feel the same WHEN I catch x

Emz :hugs: hope you feel better too sweetie, any news on early scans for you?

Pip, 9babies, babysimpson, Suze, sam, joey, Logan :wave:


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies, re :sex: I'm no expert but for me I don't think I did in the first tri because (a) I couldn't bear the smell of my OH for weeks; (b) the thought of getting jiggy when I was feeling so nauseous made me think I would vomit on him; (c) I was so fatigued it took enough out of me just to get showered and dressed never mind nookie; (d) I was so constipated I had/have piles that the last thing I wanted to display were a set of grapes; and finally (e) even if none of the above applied at the back of my mind I was scared of bleeding.

I think that it is very rare that, for medical reasons, you should avoid :sex: during early pregnancy and you would have been told by your midwife/obgyn if that was the case. That said, many women who are PAL avoid :sex: for fear of triggering another miscarriage. The health professionals tend to go along with that because, as we all know, when we lose a baby we start to look at what we did to make it happen ergo if you don't have :sex: then :sex: can't cause a miscarriage.

You have to do what you are most comfortable with and your partner should understand and support you in that. There are other ways to be intimate together, and there's nothing wrong with some solo action pregnant or not.

My cervix gets easily irritated and I know that there's a good chance I'll ooze yucky stuff or even bleed after :sex:. I know that if I'd had that discharge in the first tri I would have sent myself mad with worry so it just wasn't worth it.

Now I'm almost 20w I felt brave enough to try (I think we've had nookie 3 times since my :bfp:). OH is completely understanding and to be honest our problem is more what's the best position given my big belly rather than should we be doing this. That said I did detect a little more apprehension from the OH today and I found his references to baby before, during and after, a little offputting!

As to orgasm disturbing bean's attachment to the uterus, I've not read up a lot on that. If I were to rationalise it I would say that lots of people continue to have nookie throughout pregnancy without causing a loss. Either none of them are climaxing or baby is bedded in so tight that it can't be disturbed. We can't spend 9 months wrapped in cotton wool.

I'm going to have a dig about and see what's out there re guidance. Go with what feels right for you. There's no point have nookie if you're so stressed about hurting the baby is there? Find another way to keep your intimate connection with your OH.

Big hugs.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Dee

Re vitamins I was taking folic acid for about 18 months before conceiving this one. I stopped it at 12 weeks. After my swine flu I started taking Vitamin C with Zinc and again I stopped that at 12 weeks.

I didn't bother with prenatal vitamins as these concern iron and that causes me really bad constipation.

I don't like milk but I did try and drink a couple of pints a week in milkshakes and hot chocolate drinks.

I tried to eat at least 2 or 3 portions of fruit a day, along with salad in my sandwich and steamed veg (usually carrot and broccoli) with my evening meal.

I drank (and continue to drink) around 2 litres of water a day. I just keep filling a 500ml water bottle and sipping it throughout the day and night. It has done a good job of keeping the pregnancy headaches away and my skin (which has a tendency to dryness as I have psoriasis) has been kept quite supple and hydrated.

I cut out coffee completely and just drank Twinings Lemon & Ginger (great for morning sickness), Peppermint (great for bloat, wind and constipation) and Earl Grey. I've only just started drinking coffee (decaff) again.

I took Lactulose for the constipation and nux vomica for the morning sickness (thanks to Poppy). I also wore anti-sickness bands (about £8.20 from Boots) which really helped.

Other than the above I made sure I slept when I was tired (if I could), stopped stressing about the housework and meals; and put me first for a change.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

I think this about covers it: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/sexduringpregnancy/

I do like babycentre guidance as it always very clear. I have their app on my iphone and it is really good for charting your pregnancy and seeing what to expect next.

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Omg! I'm so impatient to test!!! :O I didn't bring my thermometer away with me so I don't know what my temps are doing, I didn't bring any tests with me so I can't even test! Gah! Lol


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks so much Pip - you are like a top pregnancy adviser  Silly me, i should stop worrying because i should know this stuff from my previous pregnancies. Thing is when you are PAL you keep asking yourself silly questions because you are just so scared to do something wrong i guess. I think i will hold of sex/orgasms for now, just because of how early i am but maybe i will relax more in a couple of weeks.

Ok - can i ask one more silly question please?
Next saturday i have tickets to Take That! Ahhhhh Roobbiiieeee lol !
but is it harmful for me to be out late one night and maybe i might jump around a bit!? I wont go if its better that i take it easy.


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh and good luck Kaede! When will you be testing?


----------



## pip7890

No question is ever silly Dee. If it's important to you then it's important to ask. That's what we are here for. It's awful how PAL makes us all lose confidence in ourselves and our bodies. Hopefully this group will enable us all to trust our instincts more.

A night out, with friends, doing something that is really important to you sounds wonderful and exactly what every pregnant mummy needs. You may find you tire more easily so make sure that you are up to date with your sleep beforehand. Drink plenty of water. Legislate for more toilet stops. Make sure one of your friend's know about your pregnancy so that you have support and a protector. Dancing is great exercise and bean is well and truly stuck in that lovely rich uterus of yours so don't worry. Go out and enjoy yourself!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Kaede :dust::dust:

Im just taking Vit D now.


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls. Might test in the morning, but I will only be 11dpo... FF suggests to wait until Thursday, so might test on Thursday lol. Not sure yet! X


----------



## Deethehippy

The 2 friends that i am going to the concert with have been my buddies since i was 12  they are some of the only few who knew about my miscarriage outside of my parents. I plan to tell them i am pregnant again before we go so that they understand if i act a little weird! I will look after myself and try to have a good time!


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Kaede - my BFP was 11dpo - i found i always wanted to wait because of my lengthy cycles but i never could!


----------



## Kaede351

I have a question... If I WAS pregnant... Shouldn't there be symptoms by now? I mean, I haven't got any at all! With my last pregnancy my boobs were killing me, I couldn't stop peeing and I was always hungry but food looked nasty. Im feeling quite fatigued, but I've put that down to lack of proper sleep this weekend :/ just wondering XD haha

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

No Kaede - this was my first cycle in ages that i had less symptoms! Most kick in from 6 weeks i think - FX


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, thing is I'm trying really really hard to ignore all of this... But part of me is uber excited and part of me is numb with fear :/ and apart from that I keep thinking of silly things like the no symptoms lol. God ttc is confusing and an emotional rollercoaster! Lol

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I know those feelings only too well - keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Suze

Good lick testing kaede. As for symptoms I have never ever had any symptoms before a bfp, although that's probably cos I test at 10dpo and mine normally don't start til about 5-6 weeks. 

Poppy I'm with you on the :sex: did it once a few days before my bfp but not since knowing :blush: Same as you fear in the first few weeks especially as I have had bleeding and now I just cba!


----------



## poppy666

Suze so glad im not on my own here not interested :haha: I may consider it after week 28 :shrug: or buy OH a blow up doll lol

kaede with this pregnancy i just poas for the sake of it cos i didnt think for one second id concieve on my first cycle after my loss and only dtd twice that month.


----------



## Kaede351

@poppy - we only managed to bd once, 2 days before ov, because I was ill. It'll be a miracle if it happens this month! Lol. After about 17 months of perfect timing after my mc, it would kind of ironic for it to happen the one month we haven't done it properly haha! Still crossing my fingers tho, even if I am petrified of another loss :/ lol 

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

We hardly BD'ed this cycle Kaede - it seems its not the amount but maybe just the timing or something? Who knows - i thought for sure i was out cus i had tummy ache for a day or two when i thought it was the 'fertile' time and we didn't BD, but we did BD a day or two before this so i am assuming the swimmers were already up there!


----------



## poppy666

Kaede351 said:


> @poppy - we only managed to bd once, 2 days before ov, because I was ill. It'll be a miracle if it happens this month! Lol. After about 17 months of perfect timing after my mc, it would kind of ironic for it to happen the one month we haven't done it properly haha! Still crossing my fingers tho, even if I am petrified of another loss :/ lol
> 
> XxX

With my 15mth LO i only dtd once :winkwink: this BFP i dtd 2 days before and day of ovulation.


----------



## Kaede351

Oooo, stop telling me these things! Haha, you're getting me excited XD

Might have to poas when I get in home lol (even if it's an opk cuz I only got 1hpt left lol)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Omgomgomgomgomg!!!! I just got my :bfp:!!!! I can't stop shaking!!! (pics to follow soon!

XxX


----------



## pip7890

:wohoo:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

oh.my.goodness!!!!


----------



## allmuddledup

CONGRATULATIONS KAEDE!!!!!! :headspin: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

:dust: for you Puppy!

Kaede - I'll update the front page tomorrow when I'm not on my phone.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Puppycat, you hang in there hun. You'll get yours soon. Have you jumped your DH yet??


----------



## poppy666

Kaede351 said:


> Omgomgomgomgomg!!!! I just got my :bfp:!!!! I can't stop shaking!!! (pics to follow soon!
> 
> XxX

*ONLY TAKES THE ONCE *​
Congratulations sweetie :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

:rofl: AMU I was just about to ask Puppy that!

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Come on puppy! You're next babes :D

Thanks girls! I don't know what to do with myself!! I've text my boss and told her because I do alot of heavy lifting at work... and with the loss before I want to make sure I don't do any this time.

Here is the pic... it's very faint, but I've just drnak like a hwole bottle of pepsi and it wasn't FMU... obviously lol

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/private/IMG_0580.jpg

XxX


----------



## pip7890

I can see it clearly on my iPhone. Congratulations! 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Thats not faint :haha: :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## puppycat

Awww thanks girls but I wasn't doing the OMG for me, I was doing it for Kaede! SHE CAUGHT THE DUST AND IT TOTALLY WORKED!! Plus, she didn't BD much and still got a sticky bean - renewed hope here.

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

More BFP's woop!


----------



## poppy666

Puppycat i do believe less is more sweetie, soooooooooooooooooooooo your next missy :dust::dust::dust:

Pip noticed quite a few names on front page dont come on here no more, are you just going to leave them on?


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I knew you weren't omg-ing for that haha. I just want to let you know it can happen with a very small amount of bd  I actually feel really sick now XD I think I'll wait a little while for a ticker though haha

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Lol I can't believe how lucky this thread has been this month!!!


----------



## allmuddledup

Like the others have said, you're next Puppycat. Now, I recommend you go snuggle with your DH and show him what it's all about. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I know! This has been totally lucky! When do you test puppy?

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Think he's just had a shower so I'm going to turn the TV off :haha: and jump him - whether he likes it or not :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

I'm not due on for another 2 weeks Kaede, I am not OPKing, temping etc, just winging it and trying to :sex: but this is proving difficult! lol


----------



## Kaede351

Ooooh, well get snuggling! Hope you catch that eggy!

I wonder if it was the soy that worked for me this month? This has been very coincidental how it has all happened XD lol. I just can't get my head round it XD I also just worked it out... I'm 3+4 weeks :D still at the really scary part >.< I want to get the next couple of days over and done with!!!! Lol

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Well wouldnt be the first time Soy has worked its magic on the 1st cycle :winkwink: did for me twice :happydance:


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede, the best advice I can give is to read Pip's post from page 480. Xoxox


----------



## Kaede351

Ok, I'll go look now :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Omg... Just read that post and I'm welling up! That is great advice :) I'm going to buy another test tomorrow just to make sure it's not a fluke (lol!) and I'd like to see a lovely dark line by using fmu :) but after that, you're right, Pip, there is nothing I can do whatever the outcome. I think I'm going to sort my frizball out on my head then get into bed and have a serious chat with baby! Tell him/her that I love them and that he/she has to stay put this time!!! Haha :)

XxX


----------



## Suze

OMG Kaede congratulations :happydance:

I was just reading your "it would be a miracle post" and then on the next page you get your bfp :wohoo: 

This journal has been fab this past few weeks, hoping puppy is getting some action right now :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Suze :D I couldn't help but test when I got in lol. I did do an opk to start with, just to curb the craving to poas lmao... but half way through waiting for it to work I decided to just go ahead and use my test lol XD

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ok, I decided to go ahead and get a ticker lol. I've had words with buba, and he/she is going to be good for mummy and stick tight! I feel it :)

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Awww that looks better sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Hehe, thanks :D

Is it weird that I keep picking up my test to make sure the line is still there?! Lmao XD

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Lol Kaede. That's completely normal too. I expected the digi saying to change to Not Pregnant!

Poppy - happy to go with the majority opinion. Happy to whittle it down to those who have posted within a certain time frame. What does everyone else think? What happens in other groups?

Happy 4th July to our American buddies. 

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Congrts Kaede! :hugs: 

Sending lots of :dust: to you Puppy :hugs: your next hun


----------



## allmuddledup

Pip, maybe you could do a mass PM to all the ladies that haven't made any posts in the last couple month or so and just ask if they'd like to stay on the list since you'd noticed they hadn't been active on the group in a while...? Or do a roll call post and monitor for a month or so to see who pipes up? I think there may be stalkers that read but don't post and some people don't use BnB everyday like us addicts so I'm sure there are ladies who still follow just not everyday. those are my ideas. I don't know what anyone else thinks. :shrug:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks AMU. They're good ideas. I don't want to inadvertently make anyone feel excluded by removing their name if they still use us for support.

:wave: Lurkers! Shout up and say hi!

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

I think sending out a mass pm is a good idea :) then give it say a few weeks for replies and whoever doesn't get back to you within say a month you take off the list. You can always add them back on if they come back

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies :wave:

I say leave their names up - it's not doing any harm and if they decide to come back then they know they're always welcome :thumbup:

Well I got some last night ;) - lay with my bum up for about 10-15mins after ;) here's hoping eh!


----------



## Deethehippy

OMG OMG OMG OMG Kaede!!!!!! Congratulations 
This thread is just so dusty just recently!!! I told you its not necessarily the amount of BDing you do lol! You must be so excited  

Puppy - this lucky thread is sure to rub off on you next hun, i have everything crossed you catch your eggie or maybe it is already caught :hugs:

I made it to 4 weeks ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pip7890

Happy 4w Dee!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Keep snuggling that beanie Dee, 4 out of 40, keep it up :hugs:


----------



## babysimpson

Morning Ladies,

First thing - CONGRATULATIONS Kaede!!! Now enjoy this pregnancy and start preparing to be a momma

Second - Happy 4 weeks Dee. Every week is a celebration for all you lovely mooma to be

Hope everyone else to doing ok and it's nice to see the BFPs rising even more. 

On another thread I read someone saying that they hate how people join their thread and 2 days later post that they are pregnant. She sayd she can't be happy for them and it sounded like she didn't want people joining her thread. Needless to say this is the same one who had a go at me for no reason and she is pregnant herself! Some people just can't be happy for others which is why I prefer this thread.

You are all so supportive, no matter what stage ladies are at. Love you all xx


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls! :D I was forced to do a digi test at work haha. But it confirmed that I'm pregnant! And it says 1-2... So according to the leaflet the doctor will place me at 3-4 weeks... Which is about right haha :D

Dee... You're only 3 days ahead of me!!! Sooooo exciting XD 

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Afternoon ladies

Kaede I've updated the first page. Congratulations again.

Pip x


----------



## Inoue

Congrats on the BFP Kaede!! :happydance::happydance:

Also best of luck to Puppycat - hope them little spermies find there way to the light! :winkwink:


CD7 for me, period stopped and cm starting ~ another week to wait :coffee:


----------



## babysimpson

I'm a day behind you Inoue but mine not quite stopped yet. Been longer this time round


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls :D

Good luck Inoue and babysimpson!!! Hope you ladies catch that egg! :D

XxX


----------



## babysimpson

I'll shall try but if I don't suceed I'll just have to try again next month and keep going until it works.


----------



## Kaede351

Thats the spirit :D I worked out last night that it's been 16 months since my mc... 25 months since we started ttc. So yeah it does take a while sometimes! But it'll all be worth it in the end :)

XxX


----------



## babysimpson

We started trying after OH's mum died in November 2008. We conceived our first angel just before his dad took ill and died then lost it and unfortunately been losing every attempt since then. One thing I have noticed is that we caught within 3 months of each attempt but it's been 8 months since last mc. Maybe its a sign that the next one will stick seeing as it's taking longer to conceive. That's my hope.


----------



## poppy666

Pip happy 20wks sweetie :happydance:


----------



## babysimpson

Oh I didn't notice - Happy 20 weeks.

A PAL thread I was on had announcements each day when people reached another week. IT was really nice as each week was another milestone achieved.


----------



## poppy666

babysimpson have you not had any investigations to why you kept miscarrying? x


----------



## babysimpson

Hi Poppy - Yes have had tests done and they all came back clear so there is no medical explanation. Both results for OH and I weren't anywhere near the limits of the normal ranges so they said there should be no reason we can't carry to full term.

When I lost the 2nd twin, my midwife took a tissue sample and sent it off to labs. They said the sample was perfect but couldn't work out the sex. So even though there is nothing I can blame the miscarriages on, we both know that we have no issues and it's just been bad luck.


----------



## poppy666

Well got everything crossed sweetie that your blessed this time with a sticky beanie :hugs: have you tried or considered Asprin? I know it dont work for some but there has been many a success story on here with a full term pregnancy using it.


----------



## babysimpson

I wasn't sure what exactly it helps with so haven't tried it. Not really tried anything and up til now we've just been letting nature take its course. I'm thinking of maybe trying preseed or anything else people can suggest. We used it once just to try it out but seeing as I don't temp etc I don't think it was used when I was ovulating lol


----------



## Deethehippy

Ladies - i am a bit worried - my I/C's today do not seem as dark as yesterdays :( I have done 3 of them. Is this a bad sign? I've run out of tests now so i guess i just wait and see .... :/


----------



## poppy666

Dee your pee may be more diluted sweetie, you really should stop testing you'll drive yours mad :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Yeah but i did 3 at different times :/


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Dee, if they are truly getting lighter (if you can rule out diluted wee) then it's not a good sign. Just hang in there and see what happens. It could just be that you passed more fluid than usual today which could cause HCG to be diluted and therefore would not give as strong a reaction on test. Or if the tests you used today were from a different batch than the previous tests that could also account for a discrepancy. Have you contacted your GP yet? They could order blood tests to confirm if your HCG is rising at the expected rate. I wish I could tell you more but that's the only way to confirm anything at this stage. :hugs: I'd say try not to worry but that's the impossible task at this point. I was freaking out on Saturday for the same reason. I'm just sorry to hear you are worried. :hugs: it's a rough gig PAL. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Dee - remember, hun, that it is still fairly early and everyone is different. Some people don't test dark positive until a little later on. Also, if you're using IC's then they may not be very reliable. When is your doctors appointment? 

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I don't have a doctors appointment - i was going to wait until 8 weeksish because it's not like they can do anything to help the pregnancy early on - all the I/C's were from the same packet though i did dip the first lots and the ones today i peed on so maybe it wasnt long enough - i am a nervous wreck :(


----------



## Deethehippy

Now i have stomach ache just thinking about it (i have IBS which quickly flares if i am stressed) Why does PAL have to be so hard?


----------



## Kaede351

:( well try to relax chick, I'm sure you're worrying about nothing :)

But you're right, it is scary and stressful. I'm petrified, but it's out of our control now, just try not to think about it and maybe you could see your doctor for reassurance?

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Sending you big hugs Dee. :hugs: I'm so sorry you are worried. It's so stressful. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies.. hope your all doing well... 

Kaede-congrats.. h & h 9 sticky months to you.. :)

Dee-big hugs... and try not to stress... cant say all will be okay but just relax and what is meant to happen will.. Its hard though.. we stress and worry and its so unfair.. So big big hugs.

my scan is in 8 days!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Oooo, good luck for your scan! :D and thanks ^^

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Dee try not to worry hun, easier said than done i know as i was in a mad panic yesterday! But IMO actually weeing on ICs is no good! always dip to make sure they have been in long enough. 

Sending lots of :dust: to the other ladies! it will be your time soon :hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Dee try to keep calm babe - like the others said - it could just be your wee being diluted or a different level of test - try to keep calm and dont stress yourself out (easier said than done) but think of it like this - after a miscarraige your hormone levels still can remain strong for a couple of weeks so im sure you slightly lighter tests are just down to the amount of fluid you have taken in.. if you've not had any bleeding then keep calm and chilled sweet.. PAL is so hard, i wanted to take another test yesterday to make sure my lines are getting darker but OH said not too because he knows if they are lighter/ same then i will be stressing myself out.. im sure everything is fine hun :hugs: x

Congrats Kaede :happydance: x

Pip congrats on the 20wk scan :) x

Lilrojo - bet your soo excited for your scan :') mines on 15th July - so scared but excited :) xx

Poppy - hope everythings good with you missy :D xxx

Hope everyones okay and keeping positive! :)

Has anyone heard from Hayley lately? I BBM'ed her yesterday but it must have been her old phone as it was someone else's phone now? :/

xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Emily hun :)

XxX


----------



## emilyrose.x

No worries my love :) looking at the first page from when this group first started its amazing how many people had their BFP's :) the others wont be far behind :) xxx


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all.
Hope your okay Dee? I know how worrying it is. I am super worried at the moment myself. I woke up this morning, went to the toilet and there was blood when i wiped, it wasnt red or brown, a sort of dirty redish colour. I didnt drip into toilet or hasnt been on my knickers. But there was a fair amount when i wiped.
I have no cramps and have been fine apart from the first couple of times i went to the loo. My friend said she had this for 4 days, and her child is fine. But i cant help but worry! 
Any advise would be great, Thanks xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

I don't know what to advise you Sarah, this is all so worrying.
I think blood that is old looking is better than bright red and the fact its not heavy and only when you wipe is good. Could you go to the doctors maybe for a blood test? I've kinda thought about doing the same. All else we can do is try to think positive because we cant change anything :hugs::hugs:
I hope this is the last of the spotting for u. :hugs:


----------



## Suze

:hugs: dee, I think it's difficult NOT to have a wobble and hopefully you're just overanalysing the lines. 

Emily I take your spotting calmed down :yipee:

Excuse my baby brain but babysimpson what was your username before you changed it :dohh:


----------



## emilyrose.x

suffolksarah said:


> Hi all.
> Hope your okay Dee? I know how worrying it is. I am super worried at the moment myself. I woke up this morning, went to the toilet and there was blood when i wiped, it wasnt red or brown, a sort of dirty redish colour. I didnt drip into toilet or hasnt been on my knickers. But there was a fair amount when i wiped.
> I have no cramps and have been fine apart from the first couple of times i went to the loo. My friend said she had this for 4 days, and her child is fine. But i cant help but worry!
> Any advise would be great, Thanks xxx

Hi Sarah! If it was dirty red then would suggest old blood? The hospital say that old implantation bleed is normal during early pregnancy - blood seems more when you wipe hun so if you got for example a tea spoon of blood (or red food die) and chucked it onto wipe paper it would seem LOADS more so hoping nothing to worry baout babe - people have periods through their pregnancies sometimes - if you've had no pain then try not to worry :hugs: xxx




Suze said:


> :hugs: dee, I think it's difficult NOT to have a wobble and hopefully you're just overanalysing the lines.
> 
> Emily I take your spotting calmed down :yipee:
> 
> Excuse my baby brain but babysimpson what was your username before you changed it :dohh:

Hehe yea babes - well was just yellow discharge with abit of brown in (hoping it was off my pants or something lol :dohh:) Im all good at the minute (touch wood) Hopes all good with you babes :) xxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Just wanted to send :hug: to all of us ladies on here who need it. It would seem almost all of us newly preggo ladies have had a scare/panic at some time or another in the last week. I'm just gonna throw some sticky :dust: out there and some happy thoughts to boot. :hugs:

Puppycat, I wanted to say well done for getting some action last night. You will be joining the rush of BFPs soon!!! :dust: to you as well!!

Here's to the terrors of early pregnancy! We will get through them!!! And here's to the agony of TTC - you will succeed soon!! Xoxox


----------



## puppycat

Had a FAB day today (which has just been totally ruined... more to follow). Went for sushi with my best friend and we went to the cinema to see 'Bridesmaids' - such an awesome film!! We had pic n mix and then Thorntons ice cream afterwards.

My mum had her hysterectomy today and is apparently in a lot of pain although the op went according to plan. I went to the church prayer meeting and then prayed for her which was really emotional for me but I'm so thankful to them for that.

Just had a... disagreement with a mutual friend on FB. She likes to have a certain amount of drama in her life and the most recent thing is that her 9 year old daughter (who was allowed to go there without her parents) saw a flasher in our local park. I don't know if it's true or not, the police are checking CCTV but she has kept on about it since, warning people from the park it happened at.

I know she is a Christian and a woman of God so I asked her if she thought it might be an act of satan that this should happen in the week that our church has planned a 'big event' in the same park to preach the gospel to the locals and hold a family fun day completely free of charge, it seems so coincidental to me.

Obviously she is upset, as I would be if ANYTHING happened to my daughter, but then she turned on me, accusing me of making the event more important than her daughter, goodness me I'm so annoyed!


----------



## Kaede351

Hmm, yep, some people are like that unfortunately :( you just need to rise above it all and ignore her. I went through a phase where I got really annoyed with about 75% of my friends list so I just deleted them all lol :/ I only have family and friends I actually talk to on there now. And d'ya know what?! I cam go on Facebook without having to read people's attention seeking statuses! Haha XD they need to install a "dilligaf" button 

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Yes I have just removed her and her husband. He came on there after and said something about me selling sexually perverse Ann Summers items (? is he comparing me to the flasher) and just going to church on a Sunday not meaning I'm a Christian - some people are such a waste of skin.


----------



## Kaede351

I agree with you hun... Better off with them removed :)

I don't see as Ann summers stuff is perverse :/ obviously as long as it's kept private. I really like that shop! Some of the underwear is lovely XD haha

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Lol, I don't even sell it! lol.


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, well in that case that's kinda funny XD idiots!

XxX


----------



## babysimpson

Morning girls,

For Dee and all the other lovely preggo ladies having scares - is there something that you can do to keep your mind occupied? I found it helped being busy with something as you don't have time then to worry as much. It is so hard to do but you've been positive through TTC so now you need to continue the positivity and help little beans stick. Having something like a party to organise or a project to work on might help the time to pass by quicker. 

PuppyCat - It sounds like this couple are wanting to attach a bad reputation to your name. That isn't Christian at all and I hate people like that. I've had my fair share of people who claim to be the most religious people you could ever meet but they are so nasty to people, belittle people and do just what that couple is doing to you. Best to ignore them and not let yourself get upset or angry about what they are saying.


----------



## Deethehippy

HI Ladies
I feel a bit more positive today and it is my daughters 9 th birthday tomorrow so i am busy getting her last pressies and cake etc 
I have no tests left so i cant even stress over that, i may test in a few days which should tell me if its good or bad news.
Hope everyone else is ok.
Puppy - we can do without people like that making comments on our lives - sometimes i think they are actually just jealous! Don't give them another thought and also i am sending you some :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babysimpson

Suze - I can't actually remember what it was now lol. I think it was something like hopingforno3 or something like that so obviously when I miscarried for a third time, the username was outdated.


----------



## puppycat

Thanks dee. Had a good cry and rant this morning and feel a little better. 
Got a flippin cold too and bronchiolitus. Sigh. Feel rubbish x


----------



## babysimpson

I nice hot drink for you I think and possbly a nap whenever Laura goes for one?


----------



## puppycat

I'm hoping that a cold etc over ov will be a good thing!


----------



## babysimpson

Oh yeah i forgot about that. Well i that case fingers crossed fro you and loads of babydust


----------



## allmuddledup

Lots of :dust: to you Puppycat!! And hooray :yipee: for a rundown immune system! It might just be your friend when TTC. :hug: to you since you are feeling down though. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Puppy - I was poorly over ov too! Fingers X'd it'll work for you too :) shooting a ton load of very stick :dust: your way!!!!

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

:dust: to you dee, and anyone else trying!!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls. Went to visit my mum in hospital this afternoon. She's ok just tired and feeling sicky. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies...

Puppy-hope your mom makes a quick recovery.. big hugs.. and you as well.. feel better soon.. :)

AMU-hope all is going well for you today..

Dee-happy to hear everything is looking up for you and your pma is back.. Happy early bday for your daugher.. I have my daughters bday pics this friday her bday is the 31st, turning 2.. :)

AFM-one week till my scan... just cant wait.. 7 more days and i will know either way what is going on with my peanut.. :)


----------



## allmuddledup

I just realised I haven't shared Pip's news on here yet:

WRIGGLEBUM IS A BOY :blue: AND HEALTHY AND PERFECT. :wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

Awww Congratz Pip glad he behaved for you :happydance::happydance: my missy kept her legs togethor :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Wow, thats fab news about wrigglebum, and i looove boys  How cute.

What do you mean about the low immune system at ovulation ladies? Am i missing something?


----------



## puppycat

I don't know the technical details but I always thought you were more likely to implant and get spermie into eggie if you were a bit lower on immunity?


----------



## allmuddledup

The concept about low immunity and conception is that if your immune system is busy fighting a cold or other infection, it is less likely to fight a fertilised egg (which is a foreign object in our bodies). I hope that helps. xoxox


----------



## poppy666

Its totally true too, i had a head cold coming on before my IP dip then few days later it just disappeared.


----------



## puppycat

Got loads of tummy cramps and weird contraction feelings going on - wonder if it's ov. Bloating too :(


----------



## allmuddledup

That could be a good sign of Ov Puppycat. I always felt Ov as a general tenderness trough my entire lower abdomen and pelvic floor but it can be different for everyone. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kaede351

Awwww, congrats on joining team blue Pip!!! :D

And yeah, your body attacks the fertilised egg when it's trying to implant because like Muddled said, it's a foreign object... kinda silly really haha. YOu'd have thought we'd evolved enough to NOT kill off pur potential offsprings lol. But best of luck to you Puppycat :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Went to the doctor today. He did all the general checkup stuff... and I had to get a blood test already! I asked him about chicken pox because there's been an outbreak at work and he sent me straight in for a blood test witht henurse to check for immunity. He was such a nice doctor! I might remember his name so I can see him again :)

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Thats good that you found a good doctor Kaede. I am holding off going until i am around 8 weeks i think. They don't do much in this area except ask you to book up with the midwife at around 8 weeks.


----------



## Kaede351

Same here, but got it out of the way anyway lol. Gona wait a couple weeks to book midwife though, cuz like you said they don't see you til you're 8 weeks :)

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

Wriggle Bum was very well behaved for the sonographer today - in fact she said s/he was a good baby! She started off by showing us baby's heartbeat and demonstrating how s/he was lying (head on my bladder, spine against my left hand side, feet up on my right hand side towards my ribs!). She then explained she was going to do all the measurements and checks and would point out things as and when she came across them. She was wonderful - we got to see baby's nose, mouth, ears, kidneys, bladder, heart, spine, knobbly knees, legs, arms and hands (all clenched up in a boxer pose!). 

She told us baby was perfect and then turned to the potty shot. There was absolutely no doubt that we were looking at a...





BOY!!!!!




I'd like to introduce you to my gorgeous, perfectly healthy son:

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6011/5905439600_e29df1d825_z.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6031/5905439178_66562f0fca_z.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6044/5905435976_0339a92ce1_z.jpg

I was so surprised, as I'd been convinced he was a girl, but so, so overjoyed that he was healthy. The relief was unbelievable. I feel so calm now and am really looking forward to welcoming my son into the world. We are so lucky :happydance: and DS is thrilled to bits as he really wanted a brother :thumbup:

After the scan we saw the consultant. She confirmed my due date as 21 November and said that she didn't want me to go beyond my due date so would probably induce me if baby hadn't made an appearance. She wants to see me again at 34w to see how I'm doing. My BP was okay and my urine sample was fine so all good news on that front. I need to see my midwife again at 25w and then have my GTT at 27w. 

We've booked onto a Stork Walk to visit the delivery suite/labour ward in a couple of weeks. This will give us the chance to see what's available as I'd quite like to use the birthing pool for some/all of my labour.

We've posted pictures on FB but not yet released the gender as we want to make sure we've told our family first.

It's been an emotional rollercoaster today and I'm so tired, but I'm on :cloud9: at the moment.

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Dee-cant believe your waiting that long to go to the drs.. I went before 4 weeks.. to check my hcg.. and was started of progesterone right away.. and i have my scan in one week.. will be almost 7 weeks.. yay.. just crazy they dont see you right away..


----------



## lilrojo

Pip you snuck in there on me.. so happy for you... yay for a cute healthy baby boy.. so happy and on cloud 9 for you..


----------



## poppy666

Awww Pip fantastic pictures and he looks too cute :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, those pics are gorgeous!!! Congrats again on ur little boy :D

XxX


----------



## emilyrose.x

Arw Pip!! Lovely little boy! looks perfect on scan photos! Happy for you!! :wohoo:

Just a quick question - iv had a lump come up on my crease at side of my tuppy/onto my leg (wear pants rub) iv squeezed some yellow/clear juice out of it - think its a in growing hair (well hoping so anyway) about size of a small grape - have them quiet alot after shaving just wanted to check that its nothing that will effect baby? 

Iv turned into a right worry wart lol xx


----------



## puppycat

Lol, Emz careful baby doesn't write you a note stating how gross it is having a yellow head spot next to it's home!


----------



## Deethehippy

Awwww Pip, what wonderful news and scans! :flower:
The 3rd one looks really detailed, good little man for staying still long enough 
So glad it went ok for you :flower:


----------



## xSamanthax

I'll say congrats on here too!!! YAY FOR ANOTHER BOY! :dance:


----------



## babysimpson

Pip - Congrats on your fab scans and to your little boy.


----------



## Kaede351

Hey girls, how are we all today? :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 4 weeks Kaede.. :)


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations on 4 weeks Kaede! 

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

I am good thanks - am veeerrryy tired all the time and also sicky if i have not eaten in a while, otherwise feel good. How are you Keade?


----------



## lilrojo

6 more days till my scan...cant wait


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies :D

I'm not too bad haha, really tired all the time too. I seem to be getting diarrhoea after meals... Which is embarrasing, any of you other ladies experienced this? I've had really sore boobs today, mostly my right boob, but it feels like my bra is made of sandpaper lol. I haven't really had any sickness as such. Woke up at about 3am this morning and had slight heartburn/slight nausea. Anybody else getting on and off cramping? Lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ooo, good luck for your scan chick! So exciting! :D

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Your scan will be so exciting Lilrojo  Hope that comes quick!

Kaede - i have also had a bit of diarrhoea but i do get IBS so could be the hormones and that. I have not had cramping but i have heard that if you do it is prefectly normal


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, I just gave into temptation and called DH's parents haha. Got through to his dad and told him because his mum isn't home yet. He was really pleased! I've made him SWEAR not to tell mum, so he's calling HIS mum because he just HAD to tell somebody lol. But bless him, he was saying "well just take it easy, make sure you don't do anythingyoure not supposed to. And what will be will be." I was like awww XD lol ever the practical one! I got to call back in about 45 mins when mum will be home so I can tell her too XD

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Awwww, thats sweet Kaede - my parents are coming around tonight (for some cake because its my daughters birthday) so i am going to tell them i think - i cant hold back any more! Its gonna be hard though because we dont wanna tell the kids yet so i may have to whisper to them lol


----------



## lilrojo

I have only told my mom and sister.. telling dh's family at my dd bday party the end of the month.. :) I will be almost 10 weeks..


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, well good luck!!! I bet they're over the moon! :D I think my MIL will cry when I tell her lol, she's quite an emotional person haha. I'm half expecting phone call from DH's nan too lol, but I'm going to call her in the next few days anyway

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Has any of you gotten ms yet.. ugh.. today has been a rough one.. feel nauseous but dont want to throw up you know.. ugh... but so happy to have it


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm only feeling mildly nauseus if i have not eaten Lilrojo - with my previous pregnancys i got it after 6 weeks, nearer 8 so i think i have that to come!


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies,
Look at all your tickers, its so colourful in here lol.
Well I just wasted an hr and a half of my life. at a candle party where i got £9 in orders. Sigh


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies!

So, where to start...

Dee, I'm so happy to hear you are getting some good preggo symptoms. Have you POAS again since the other day? This PAL gig is tough. :hugs: I keep thinking in terms of "if Jazzle arrives", not "when". Happy birthday to your little girl. I hope you all have a lovely evening and you get to tell your folks. :hugs:

Kaede, HAPPY 4 WEEKS! Yes, it's perfectly normal to get some cramps. I got some small cramps very briefly between 3-4 weeks. I remember getting more with my last pregnancy but trying not to read anything into it. :shrug: I have gotten a little diarrhea lately myself too. I was expecting constipation to set in like last pregnancy but it hasn't. Hmmm. They say each pregnancy is different! Have fun telling your family about little bean! I've told my parents, my doctors, my supervisors and a few friends. I don't want more people to know until I am out of first-tri but it's going to be hard to keep Jazzle a secret!! I'm already wearing maternity jeans cuz my belly is bloated big-time. :dohh:

Lilrojo, I've not gotten morning sickness yet but I don't expect it till at least 6 weeks or after. There was an evening when I felt queasy but not much since then. TBH, I don't mind not having MS. :haha: Not long now til your scan. :yipee:

Puppycat, I'm sorry to hear that the evening was a bust for you. :hugs: Better luck next time! How are you feeling with your cold now?

AFM, I've had a slightly stressful day (details in my journal) but otherwise all is good. I will be seeing Jazzle 2 weeks from tomorrow. I just got a new shipment of 2 digis. I was planning to use the first one in the morning with FMU but I broke down and just used it. To my great relief it says Pregnant 2-3 (which is especially reassuring since I have drunk about 2.5 litres of water today). I'll save the other one for next week, maybe Monday, hoping to see 3+. I know I should stay away from the pee-sticks but now I've got them it'd be a shame not to use them... :haha:

And finally, how is everyone else doing? xoxox


----------



## lilrojo

With my last two mc's my ms started really early.. with my dd not till around 6ish weeks.. so thats where I am now.. so hoping its a good sign.. saltine crackers are my new best friend.. ugh.. oh well means all is going right.. :) I cant wait for my scan.. yours isnt too far behind me AMU.. :)

Puppy so sorry your night didnt turn out well.. tomorrow is a new day at at least it was only one hour.. :)

Kaede-have fun telling all your family..

Dee-have fun telling your family as well.. why not celebrate huh.. :) and happy bday to your daughter..


----------



## Kaede351

allmuddledup said:


> Kaede, HAPPY 4 WEEKS! Yes, it's perfectly normal to get some cramps. I got some small cramps very briefly between 3-4 weeks. I remember getting more with my last pregnancy but trying not to read anything into it. :shrug: I have gotten a little diarrhea lately myself too. I was expecting constipation to set in like last pregnancy but it hasn't. Hmmm. They say each pregnancy is different! Have fun telling your family about little bean! I've told my parents, my doctors, my supervisors and a few friends. I don't want more people to know until I am out of first-tri but it's going to be hard to keep Jazzle a secret!! I'm already wearing maternity jeans cuz my belly is bloated big-time. :dohh

Haha, I've had to swap from my size 12 work trousers to my old size 14's lol, took a year to lose 3st and 3 dress sizes, but now my belly is swollen too... But sooo worth it! :D and I can always lose the weight again now I knowhow easy it can be lol XD

I think like pretty much all of my family know now. I've only told 2 friends so far though. I'm going to wait until about 12 weeks to tell "everyone" this time lol. And yeah the cramps are only few and far between, but they're kinda like sharp, make you stop a moment cramps lol. Little bit disconcerting, but like I said before, I've had words with Squirt and I'm pretty sure he/she is gona stick in tight this time :)

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Glad all you pregnant women are doing well ~ its always a joy to read your posts! :winkwink:

Im afraid my posts are boring as hell.. CD9 for me today, OPK's are getting darker by the day and got sticky cm today. I dont usually OV till CD17 but i doubt ill make it that far this time, maybe my B6 complex vits have moved ov forward (have a short LP). Who knows! :wacko:

All the best!! xx


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Inoue! :wave: Sending loads of :dust: your way!!! I hope Ov gets here nice and fast and that your OH :spermy: catch your eggy! xoxox


----------



## Deethehippy

You ladies are all so sweet :flower:

I told my parents on the phone before they arrived because we don't want the kiddies to know just yet and they were thrilled! i don't know why i always worry about everything when usually those things are nothing to worry about! 

My daughter had a great birthday, she has sports day at school today too, so a busy day all round, she had lots of girlie bits bought for her, i cant believe how my last baby is all growing up 

I am sooooooooooooo tired tonight LOL it must be a good sign. I got some more I/C's today and tested again (i have a thing for cheap tests) and the line was equally as dark as before with dilute urine so i hope that is ok. I mean i think 48 hours + hours later if it was bad then it would surely not be as dark. Maybe these I/C's only get so dark - it is pretty dark. I am not gonna worry about that anyway.

Inoue sending you :dust: and Puppy too :dust:


----------



## puppycat

enjoying some Jeff time :)


----------



## Inoue

Thanks for the dust!! :happydance:


Yeh ill be jumping hubby when i get the possitive - hope it comes soon (although i do like to pee on a stick daily :blush:).


----------



## Kaede351

Oooo, hope you catch that eggy Inoue!!!

I'm ridiculously tired too! But there's no way I can go to bed yet, too much paperwork to do :( just having 5 mins break then going back at it. End of year reports are hard to write! They're only for 3 year olds, but it's hard to think how to say nicely that the kids are pure evil :) lmao. Nah kidding, but this is the first year I've had to do them since all the changes in legislation -.- ah well, no rest for the wicked! Best get back to it or I won't be sleeping at all tonight lol

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending lots of :dust: to all those that need it! It will be your turn to shout BFP soon ladies i'm sure :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Ended up going to bed at midnight, so feel like a zombie right now :( but last day then a 3 day weekend, so I'll probably survive to the end of the day lol. Hope everyone has a good day :)

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Morning everyone - hope you are all ok.:flower:
I am pretty tired today and can't wait for the weekend but i am off to Take That on saturday so think i will be even more tired on sunday!
Still, i am not complaining


----------



## Inoue

Oh wow! Enjoy Take That Dee ~ ive heard only good reviews so im sure it will be excellent :happydance:

I had some EWCM today so hoping i ovulate within the next 3 days - temps not quite there yet! :dohh:


----------



## Deethehippy

Be sure to BD tonight anyway Inoue - i'm sure it was one of the eearlier BD's that worked for me this time!


----------



## allmuddledup

Dee, I think it's awesome that you are taking in a gig. I am taking Alex to see They Might Be Giants (one of my all time favourite bands) on the 15 July. I can't wait!! I just hope they have seating for feeble people with bad backs. :haha:

That's great news Inoue! I always get excited when I have EWCM (it's a rather rare occurrence for me). I hope your eggy comes launching out in record time and has a tango with loads of waiting :spermy:. :dance:

How're the rest of you ladies doing? I am still anxiously awaiting my scan (2 weeks from today!) and hoping all is well with my little Jazzle. I keep wavering between fear that I will have another mmc and the hope that everything might actually be okay and I might just get to meet this baby. Pregnancy after 3 consecutive losses has taken it's toll on my faith in my body to produce a healthy pregnancy and to be able to carry to term. I am truly deeply hoping Jazzle will be able to restore that faith (and then I'll be done trying to have babies!!).

I hope you all are having a good evening and :dust: to all who are still trying!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Yeah we have seats Muddled - even if they are right at the back! 
I am going to chill out and just try to enjoy myself 

I know exactly what you mean about loosing faith in your body, every few hours i am worrying about a lack of symptoms or a twinge or a slight cramp, and i get soooo scared when i go to the loo :wacko:
I am not even gonna go to the docs until i get to 8 weeks (that was when it all went wrong last time or at least when i got to know)
Its not like by going earlier i am going to be helping in any way and i seriously doubt they will early scan me so i have 8 weeks to wait until my first scan!
Its gonna be hard ............


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Dee :hugs: Hang in there hun. We are so in the same boat. When do you expect your first scan after going to the doctor? Did you find our about your last miscarriage by scan or bleeding? I found out about my miscarriage early on because they were monitoring me to rule out another ectopic and Splodge never developed enough to see clearly on scan but I still didn't actually bleed until about 8 weeks. 

I think it is much less stressful waiting it out at home instead of going down to the hospital nearly every 48 hours for blood tests and scans for 3 weeks straight. I don't think they are as concerned about another ectopic this time because they don't even want to see me until 7 weeks! Unless it's an oversight on the doctor's part. :dohh: Either way, I don't think this pregnancy is ectopic so I will be glad to find out in one fell swoop if this pregnancy is viable at 7 weeks. If all is well so far with Jazzle we will see a heartbeat, if not, well, I'll have to deal with it. I hate waiting!!! :grr:


----------



## Deethehippy

Muddled - last time i started to bleed brown at about 7.6 weeks and i went to the doctor (i had a Miscarriage years earlier and the first sign was brown blood)
and she said that some bleeding in early pregnancy was ok. I knew in my heart that something was wrong as i continued to bleed until 8.5 weeks when i managed to beg for a scan (a young sympathetic guy doctor felt sorry for me i think) At the scan we saw a 6.5 weeks baby but they said there was no heartbeat. They thought i had my dates wrong and the heartbeat may 'appear' in a few days because it was just to early but i insisted my dates were correct (we hadnt BD after a certain date)
They booked me in for a confirmation of miscarriage scan 1 week later.
However a few days later i had severe cramps for a whole day nearlly and i passed lots of blood and tissue (and my baby)
The confirmation scan confirmed an empty womb. 

I am very scared to be honest, i want to know that this time things are ok but at the same time i wanna just hold out at home and try to relax because nature will do what nature will do.

I think its good that you will get to find out quite soon, then you can move on from there, i think it will be good news for you this time because you deserve it :hugs::hugs:

I am a bit of an emotional wreck today lol i just cried my eyes out over eastenders, TTC is hard but this early pregnancy thing after a loss is 10 times harder. ...............but i am just hoping its gonna come good this time.


----------



## allmuddledup

You're such a strong lady Dee. :hugs: I think we all deserve our for-keeps baby. Even one loss is more than enough for any women to experience. On the positive side, there's no reason to believe that we won't get to meet these babies in 2012. We may have had losses in the past, but it doesn't have to go that way this time. I'm gonna keep telling myself that til I know it's okay...


----------



## Deethehippy

Yeah we have to believe it is gonna be ok  And like Pip advised, i talk to my baby and i hope he/she understands how important he/she already is to me


----------



## Kaede351

I agree with Dee, I've been talking to Squirt alot too :) 

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Kaede - do you wanna be my bump buddy too? Hope you are feeling fine today


----------



## Kaede351

Oooo, sure thing Dee :D yeah I'm feeling good, still got a few on and off cramps, but they're not bad... More making me paranoid more than anything lmao XD I did get out of bed this morning and randomly dry heaved lol :/ I wasn't actually sick... I didnt even feel sick, just started retching lol. I even laughed at myself after XD

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

Hey ladies. I just wanna say if you feel something is not right go in and get checked out. I was having a lot of pressure Tuesday night around 11:30pm and came into L&D to be checked. I felt like crap that entire day and something just felt wrong. By the time I got to the hospital I was shaking really bad. They checked me in, I wasn't having any contractions at the time. They checked my cervix, baby was really low and they said I was 1cm dilated :( I was scared to death. By the time the nurse got done asking all the questions I was bleeding and having contractions that only got worse. I got my husband there as quick as I could and the contractions were bad and fast when he got here. They gave me a shot of terbutaline to short term stop the contractions then they hooked me up to an IV drip of Magnesium and gave me my first steriod shot. I was on the mag for 27 hours until it started causing me a lot of problems so they turned it off at 4am after I got my 2nd steriod shot. So far so good, no more bleeding or contractions. Because of the bleeding they were worried about placental abruption but couldn't get me for an ultrasound because I was on the mag and couldn't leave the floor. But now they think maybe it was just a SCH. I'm now on Nifedipine 2 pills every 6 hours to keep the contractions away. I'll be in the hospital at least the next 2 days, not sure how long right now. I only saw my OB long enough this morning for him to tell me they were putting me on the pills and would be moving me to antepartum since labor had been stopped. This afternoon the neonatologist came in to talk to me about what would happen if I had to deliver right now. It was so scary. I am just praying that now I will make it until at least 35 weeks. I'm so scared. My mom has my 3 kids right now because my husband is working and he works 9am til 11pm and she's stressed out. I feel bad. He brought our 2 year old to the hospital this afternoon to see me and he's upset with mommy and wanted me to come home with him. I feel so horrible. I feel like I've been selfish now wanting to having this baby so badly and now this is happening. If something bad happens I'll never forgive myself :(


----------



## poppy666

Aww Mami please dont feel guilty about anything and try not get yourself worked up :hugs: your in good hands there, just need to keep baby in a bit longer if possible. Just rest as much as you can and we'll be praying for you n baby :kiss:


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks poppy. I really needed to hear that. So far it looks really good. I'm about to call and ask when they're bringing my next round of pills cuz I think it's been almost 6 hours now. I'm taking it day by day now. Just really wanting to talk to my OB and see what the plan is, etc cuz I'm completely in the dark right now. And girls that magnesium is so bad shit. It messed me up bad and I'm swollen from head to toe like a sausage. I ended up with every side effect possible from it. I was just now back to reality really this afternoon after being off it about 8 hours.


----------



## puppycat

Awww Mami, I will be praying for you tonight my love. How scary for you :hugs: I'm sure little bubs was just trying to say 'take it easy mummy' and will be fine. Please try to look after yourself and try not to worry xxxxx


----------



## mami2karina

I'm really hoping so Puppycat :) and thanks for the prayers, I need them.


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, I'm so sorry you're havin a hard time Mami :( poppy is right, you're in the best place. Just try to relax and take care of yourself :)

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

They're starving me to death in here though! I do not like the food at this hospital. The other one in town has room service and you can order what you want. But I like this hospital much better for me and my kids, they've all been born here.


----------



## lilrojo

Mami-prayers are being sent your way hun.. try to relax as best you can.. and dont feel guilty.. you little bubba is going to be okay..


----------



## mami2karina

Thank you ladies. So far I've been stable without bleeding or contractions for about 28 hours now. I get my next dose of meds at 12am. So far so good. I'm actually pretty relaxed today, especially since they gave me the dose of pain meds last night and knocked me out and my pain out. It's like it reset my system. Now if the swelling would go away, my legs feel sooo heavy. I just got a shower finally so now I'm feeling much better. Baby and I have been having conversations. I think he wore himself out yesterday he was so active today he seems a lot quieter. But still moving and looking good on the monitor earlier. He had perfect accelerations and decelerations, exactly what they wanted to see.


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Mami :hugs: I was just thinking yesterday that we hadn't heard from you in a couple days, hoping you were ok. I'm so sorry to hear you are going through all of this. It's great news that baby is doing well despite the emergencies on the "outside". 

It sounds like the hospital is doing everything they can to help slow things down and keep him in place for a while longer. Rotten that you had such a horrible reaction to the magnesium. Like the other ladies have said, do your best to relax and stay calm. there's nothing you can do but stay as chilled out as possible and follow doctors orders and so that all will turn out fine. 

I know it feels like a mother's job is to worry and feel guilty about every thing that happens to our children but seeing as this is out of your hands, try to let those feelings go. They won't help get your baby here any safer or better, they will just draw your attention away from what you need to do - taking care of yourself and part of that is staying as relaxed as possible. The hormones produced by stress work against your body which is the last thing you need right now. 

Sending you all my best thoughts Mami. Thank you for keeping us updated. I hope all keeps getting better and better. :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Mami.... prayers are being sent your way hun, i hope everything stays on the right track and baby stays where he needs to be :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Sending positive wishes your way Mami, hope things continue to improve today.
Try not to worry about the other kiddies, its important you and baby get fixed, they will be fine without you for a little longer and will appreciate you all the more when you get home  Take care x


----------



## puppycat

:hugs: Mami, hope you're sleeping right now and relaxed xx


----------



## mami2karina

Good morning ladies and boy is it a GREAT morning! Thank you all for your kind words. So far so good. I've been stable without contractions or bleeding for almost 48 hours now. My OB is happy. He said he doesn't know what caused this but the meds are definitely helping and that's great. He said I'll most likely be released Monday morning but is leaving orders with the on call OB's that if I'm stable I and they're comfortable with it I can go home tomorrow or Sunday! Baby is looking great and no contractions what so ever! I am so happy for this. I've got a lot of hope now that I will make it quite a ways longer now. I have my next OB check and an ultrasound to check baby's growth and cervical length a week from Monday and my OB was fine with that. So I must be doing really great!


----------



## poppy666

Fantastic news Mami just rest as much as you can sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks ladies. And I was doing good and was calm then I talked to my husband and our landlord is causing a lot of trouble and we have 2 weeks to move out, less 12 days and I'm stuck in here and no one is wanting to help me. I just don't need this and don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi all! hope everythings okay?

Iv not been to work today because i cant be doing with the stress - i had a nap and when i woke up i had some brown/yellow discharge again so rang hospital and she wanted to me to go in for a scan to put my mind at ease - so i picked OH up from work and went to see our little beanie - saw the heartbeat and burst into tears and OH eyes weld up.. got another scan in 2 weeks to check everything is still okay :) women who did scan said i was 6-7 weeks and from my last period im 7 weeks tomorrow so ovulated really early this cycle! like within the first week :o ..xx


----------



## Deethehippy

So glad you saw the heartbeat and beanie is fine - its so stressful waiting to find out if they are ok - cant wait until i can be 7 weeks or more to find out too - congrats emily


----------



## mami2karina

That's great Emily!


----------



## Inoue

Glad all is well mami ~ keep possitive :winkwink:

I had some more EWCM this morning but OPK's still stark negative ~ just want to see a possitive, maybe im too early still (CD10) :sad2:


----------



## allmuddledup

Mami, I'm so sorry to hear you are having such a stressful time. Don't tenants have rights in America??? 2 weeks doesn't seem like much notice to evict someone from a property. :nope: I hope things work out for you. :hugs: I know it must seem like the impossible task right now but try to put your efforts into staying calm. You and baby deserve it. :hugs:

Emz, that's great news that beanie is growing and right on target. Long may that continue til you deliver a wriggling bundle of joy next Spring! :hugs:

Dee, do you think you will be offered an early scan once you see the GP? I hope they do. 12-13 weeks is an awfully long time to wait to find out if everything is going ok. I hope you don't have to wait that long. :hugs:

Hang in there Inoue. 10 DPO is a bit early for a positive OPK unless you have supershort cycles. You'll get it soon! :hugs:

AFM, I'm having a busy day, trying to be positive and sometimes succeeding. :dohh:

I hope everyone else is well. Xoxox


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm not sure what to do now Muddled, i have two more weeks at work left until we get the summer holiday break, i was wanting to wait until i was off work to go along to the doctors but now someone on another thread suggested i get my progesterone levels etc tested to see how the pregnancy is going and maybe they could supplement me? So now i wonder if i should go sooner rather than later?? I am so stressed and confused :/ Routinely here we get offered a midwife first appointment at around 8 weeks and then a first scan at 10-14 weeks. So i'm just not sure.....


----------



## Deethehippy

Inoue - i used to ovulate at CD21 (though i did have long cycles) so just be patient and keep BDing every so often just in case


----------



## xSamanthax

Update on me! Had my scan today and i'm having a *BOY* TEAM :blue:
Sadly Mark didn't get to go to the scan :cry: one of his deliveries was late so he had to wait for that as they just leave it in from of the shop :( So i got to the hospital and waited and then went into the scan, the woman was really nice and started by saying my bladder was too full! :dohh: so i had to go to the toilet then she started taking all the measurements etc and Peapod actually behaved! in fact too much as i had to move loads of times to my side, the other side etc to try and get him to move :haha: She saw his manhood real quick at the start of the scan and then had a better look near the end and showed me too. Ellie is happy, she did ask when i rang her if he was a girl though :haha:

Heres the pic of our little Boy Scott-Antonio!! He has his leg above his head lol.
 



Attached Files:







268341_10150303248372629_622062628_9550804_7628235_n.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Samantha, what a fab scan! I love the leg lol
Congrats on a boy too


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for team blue sam.. so happy for you.. :)

Happy 5 weeks AMU!!!

So happy to hear all is going good Mami and Emily..

oooohh and 4 more days till my scan.. :)


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Dee, as it's the NHS, I honestly don't think they will do any sort of blood tests at this stage as you've "only" had 2 losses (I hate the fact that you can't get any support with miscarriage on the NHS unless you've had 3 or more unexplained losses). You certainly can ask, but just giving you a realistic warning, your GP may not be concerned enough to order any tests (as we've heard from so many ladies here who have had 1-2 losses). I still think it's a good idea to let them know you are pregnant though, especially if there is a queue for midwives, best to get in it!! 

As for progesterone supplements, they are generally used from the moment you find out you've conceived (if not sooner) and are used to help sustain progesterone levels if you have a history of low progesterone or a luteal phase defect. As you've carried 2 children successfully, I'm thinking either is unlikely to be a problem for you so I wouldn't get worried about not having the supplements at this stage. They seem to be a lot more proactive about progesterone treatments in America for some reason, even when it hasn't been proven that they're needed. I'm sure it doesn't hurt but I've not heard of anyone on the NHS being given progesterone supplements without having been put through the whole hormone evaluation process. I guess what I'm trying to say is try not to stress about it because they probably aren't necessary for you anyway, but by all means go see your GP to discuss your concerns (it never hurts to ask) and so they can notify the midwives that you're on your way. :dance:

Big huge congrats Sam. I love the scan photo of Scott-Antonio! :cloud9:

Yay Lilrojo!!! Only 4 more days til you see your little beanie!!! ::happydance::


----------



## lilrojo

Im the US and Im on progesterone.. I have carried one child to term.. but my new dr.. whom i love.. got me on them anyways.. just to be safe.. If you feel concerned I would def talk to your dr.. even if they dont do anything at least you tried and made your concerns known.

Thanks amu im excited..


----------



## Suze

Mami I'm sorry you've had a tough few days but I'm pleads things are looking up and that youve had great care and baby hopefully will stay put for another few weeks. Sorry to hear about your accommodation problems though :dohh:

Sam so happy for you on your :blue: news :happydance:

Emily I'm pleased too that you got to see your little beans's heartbeat :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Mami glad baby is happy and staying put but sorry you're having the house stress - does your landlord know you're pregnant and currently in hospital? Seems awfully insensitive of him to give you a deadline to move when you're obviously having some issues with health. Idiot!

Sam team blue :happydance: one of each! PERFECT!!!

TMI Green snot CM - normal or not?


----------



## Suze

Puppy how many dpo are you?


----------



## puppycat

dunno - determined not to POAS this cycle so in theory anything from 1-4dpo if I have 27-30 day cycle x


----------



## Deethehippy

I have had green snot cm on BFN and BFP cycles Puppy - probably just normal..


----------



## mami2karina

Sam that's a great pic! Congrats on your son! And it looks like he's smiling :) And as for me the dumb landlord doesn't care that I'm the hospital. He's a jerk. And the way these guys work isn't legal in way of any of their businesses, rentals, restaurants, etc if you get my drift. I'm just upset but I took a nice nap this afternoon before being waken to be monitored, etc and I'm feeling better. DH came on his break and brought me some food but it was cold and not very good by the time I got to eat :( Oh well it's okay. But he said he talked to his boss where's he's working now and she's really nice, knows I'm in the hospital etc and she's going to do some looking for us too which is nice of her! She doesn't even know me and she's concerned about me and baby. And I picked a name while I was half outta of it in labor, Valentin but I don't know if DH will go for it, it means Strong in Spanish and I feel it's very fitting for him and what I've wanted to name him really all along. So we shall see. I want my baby to have a name darnit!


----------



## Suze

Puppy I was going to say post ov it's a good sign :thumbup:

And well done for NOT POAS this cycle...very good!!


----------



## puppycat

Heh - ace!
Fingers crossed then eh!


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck Puppy! When are you planning on testing?


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Mami - I have no intention of testing this cycle unless I get to July 22nd and no AF - then I'll think about it... lol x


----------



## mami2karina

Well good luck! That's my brother's birthday btw!!!! I pray no AF for you and you test with a nice dark :bfp:! This has been a great month and I'm praying it's yours too! You deserve it!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Sam thats a brilliant scan piccy and congratz on team blue :happydance::happydance:

Just thought id pop in and wish you all well on the TTC side and take it easy to the Pregnant ladies. Im off to Turkey tomorrow for 10 nights so wont be back till the 20th, im dreading the flight then away in a hot country whilst nearly 22wks :dohh: but hopefully i'll be able to relax whilst OH runs around after korben :haha:


:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I agree with Mami! Hope you get ur bfp puppy :)

Mami, ur landlord sounds like an idiot. Is there nobody you can report him to?

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

I wish Kaede! He's a POS for sure! There's nothing more that I can do because my husband doesn't understand the laws here and says I'm just causing more trouble and need to leave it alone. I'm stressed and told him if anything else happens I'm stuck here til I deliver and that's that no if's and's or but's about it and he'll be stuck working full time and handling our 2 year old. I CANNOT let that happen. My little boy is already heartbroken and mad at me and I've only been here 3 days now :( I feel horrible. So I have to make sure I do my best to stay calm and do what I'm suppose to cuz it would just crush Alex if I had to end up here again and now I'm really worried about how he's going to react after me having the baby. He's such a mama's boy, he's MY boy and that's that. So I don't know who I'm going to manage a newborn and him too and not have him sad and feeling left out, etc. My other 2 were not jealous at all but they weren't so close to me like he is.


----------



## joey300187

Yay Emily thats fab news!!! :) and congrats again to Sam on the blue bump xxx


----------



## Kaede351

My belly is soooo bloated right now! Lol, already looks like I got a bump XD 

How is everyone this morning? :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

@Mami- feeling sad is all part and parcel of having new siblings. At least for a couple of weeks until ur little boy gets used to it. Just make sure you make plenty if time for him while baba is asleep :) you can't help it that you're poorly, and although he may seem like he's angry at mummy, he'll forget all about in a day or two :)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Mami :hugs: I am sure you won't need to go back in again, you really do need to try not to worry though hun. Grant me the Serenity to accept the things I cannot change... I pray you feel better soon and I'm sure your little boy will be happy that mummy's home :hugs: xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi everyone - i am off to Take That soon so i won't be on today but just to wish everyone a great weekend, sorry about your landlord problems Mami, i hope that things get sorted for you and have a great holiday Poppy! Hopefully to can chill as much as possible 
How are you doing Kaede? I have waves of nausea, not all the time or even in the morning but just at random times! 
Hi to Lilrojo and Muddled, hope you two are good too - bye for now xx


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending :dust: to those that need it!! Is anyone due to test soon??


----------



## Kaede351

I'm not really getting nausea, just like you said, random moments where I'll like urge but not be sick. Apart from that I'm just battling with fatigue lol.

Have a great time at take that! :D 

XxX


----------



## joey300187

Dee take that is amazing!! i saw them in sunderland :) xxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Poppy I hope you have a wonderful relaxing time on holiday. I think you have the right idea letting OH chase Korbin. :haha: I hope you'll pop on here when you can, but if we don't hear from you again til you return, I hope you have a brilliant time. :hugs:

Dee I hopeful have fun tonight! This will be one to tell your baby when s/he is older. :haha:

Mami, I hope everything is still holding steady with your little Valentin. :hugs:

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## allmuddledup

Oops! Double post!! :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Hey all

Dee have a fab time, we want pictures!!

I'm ok, shattered now, just want to nap, actually I may just do that! Got a swimming club tonight that I volunteer for but atm I'm so tired I just don't think I'll have the energy for it :dohh:


----------



## mami2karina

Happy Saturday morning ladies! Seems like you've got some fun stuff planned! The nurse this morning said something about me possibly being discharged today! But the on call OB got called upstairs to L&D before making my rounds :( So I'm still waiting to hear. But I've been stable for almost 72 hours straight! My kiddos miss me and my daughter is now giving my mom a lot of trouble all of a sudden and she's getting stressed. I did get a good night's sleep last night though, the nurse gave me 2 sleeping pills and knocked me out lol. They woke me up at 5:30 to monitor the baby, meds at 6, breakfast at 7:30 and then I was out again until almost 11am. So I'm feeling better, just STARVING! First thing I'm doing when I get out is get some REAL food!


----------



## Kaede351

I'm glad you're feeling better Mami! Just remember to take it easy when you get home you hear :)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Girls I'm trying not to get annoyed but it's hard - I have a god-daughter, she will be 2 on Monday but is having her birthday party tomorrow.

Her mother is Laura's godmother too so you'd imagine we'd be in fairly regular contact - we were once but lately she has been distant, not texting etc, it's probably been a good few months since we spoke and we only live about half a mile from each other. Even when I did see her it would always be me going to see them, not the other way round.

Anyway, I asked her about 6 weeks ago what her daughter would like for her birthday, they tend to spoil her and she has everything a child could possible need plus a lot that a child doesn't need. I saw she posted a picture of a kitchen set on FB that she'd bought for her daughter so I thought I'd ask what I could get. She says she'll think on it. So 4 weeks go by and I ask her again but I say 'shall I just get her some clothes or something?' and she says that her daughter has lots of clothes. Right. So I still don't know what to get!!

Now her party is tomorrow, sorry but I REFUSE to give a 2yr old money, it ain't happening. I'm so frustrated that she cannot think of one flippin thing for me to get or even give me a direct answer. Is it too much to ask??


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm... that's a tough one! Can't you just get her a generic girly toy? Like a doll or something? Or maybe some dolly clothes if she already has loads of dolls?

My aunty is like that with my little cousin Tyler. He has EVERYTHING... his bedroom looks like a toy shop! I normally end up buying him cars because they're his favourite, and I know for a fact that they will get played with. It sucks your (friend?) is being so daft over it all. It would only be polite to give you a straight answer.

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

I like to give books as children's gifts. Maybe you could pick out a few books that you or her mum can read to her. There are lots of lovely stories/books for all ages of children. Just an idea. I hope you are able to make up whatever is coming between you. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, that's a great idea!!! Good thinking! 

The Gruffalo, The Snail and The Whale and Little Rabbit Foo Foo ate my favourite ones to read to the kids at work lol. Especially little rabbit foo foo haha! It's so easy to learn the kids can sing it for you! (it's a like a story that is sang... Duno if any of you have heard of it lol). I vote books too :)

XxX


----------



## pip7890

I vote books. It's always my first gift of choice for children. 

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies! I just had a question for you. How many of you have experienced diarrhea in early pregnancy? I'm 5w1d and I have been getting it almost everyday at least once for the last week. I normally have IBS-like problems but it seems worse than usual now. Last pregnancy I got constipated almost straight away so this is a big change. Don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Suze

I'd say books too - Ava has a couple of sets of books in bags which are always a nice gift.

AMU strangely I have had the poos this last week too and would normally be more the other way :wacko: I have normally been constipated in 1st tri - I think it's just the progesterone wreaking havoc with the bowels amongst other things!


----------



## allmuddledup

I think you're prolly right Suze. My last pregnancy HCG was much higher sooner than this time. Perhaps the sudden change in hormones (though not as strong as last time) is just triggering chaos in my normally not very settled tummy. I would like to believe it's possible to be getting diarrhoea and it not be a portent that something is wrong with the baby. :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

I've had it too AMU, maybe a bug going round? Unless I'm pg too :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

allmuddledup said:


> Hey ladies! I just had a question for you. How many of you have experienced diarrhea in early pregnancy? I'm 5w1d and I have been getting it almost everyday at least once for the last week. I normally have IBS-like problems but it seems worse than usual now. Last pregnancy I got constipated almost straight away so this is a big change. Don't know what to make of it.

Yes!!!! I'm glad you brought it up lol, I was too embarrassed to haha. I've had an awful bad tummy since last saturday... I thought originally it was the garlic mushroom soup I'd had that hadn't agreed with me lol. But I've had a bad tummy at least once a day all week, and also terrible gas :/ maybe it's our version of MS? Lol :/

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ooo, fingers crossed it's a sign puppy!!! Haha 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Omg! I'm so easily pleased lol, I just noticed my ticker has moved up one! :D it's onthe second flower now ^^ lol

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Hah. Kaede, it is exciting isn't it?? I am looking forward to moving up to the next box on my ticker too. :haha: thank you for your response to my last query. It's so strange, I go between normal, slightly constipated and then diarrhoea, sometimes all in the space of a day. It wasn't like this at all in my last pregnancy but my HCG was higher by this point then. It could be a bug but I think it is most likely just hormones wreaking havoc with my digestion. I wasn't paying as much attention back when I was pregnant with Xander but I'm pretty sure I wasn't noticeably constipated. That's what makes me think that Jazzle is a boy... For anyone who might have missed it on my journal, I ordered a gender predictor test. I'm excited to see what results it yields and if it is right. :haha: Anyone else ever tried one? It's by Gendermaker. 

I hope you are all well. Xoxox


----------



## Kaede351

That's how I've been getting it AMU! But when I get the diarrhoea I get nausea at the same time. But I ONLY feel nauseous when I've got the diarrhoea, not any other time... Which makes me think it's not a bug. Plus, I've never heard of a tummy bug that lasts more than a week :/ it's normally only a couple days. I say it's hormones too. 

Ooo, let me know how you get on with the predictor test! Lol. I've got a gut feeling that Squirt is a girl... But I won't be disappointed either way haha. After waiting so long I'm just thankful and grateful I'm pregnant at all! And my hormones must be in a mess because thinking about it is making me tearful lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, I just noticed ur only a week ahead ofme AMU! Want to be bump buddies? :D

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Everyone,

Take That was awesome!!!!! I hope adrenaline and emotions will not harm the beanie because i was so excited and hyper all night! They put on a fabulous show and Robbie is just sooooo sexy! Heheh.

This mornings IC had a darker test line than the control line so that made me feel soooo good though i think part of that could of been not drinking enough yesterday maybe? I decided to order some digitals just for fun  so they should arrive next week when i am 5 weeks plus.

Muddled, i too have had diarrhoea this time and i also have IBS, i had just sorted out my IBS and now i think the hormones ahve messed it up again but to be honest i would rather this than constipation and try not to worry because i think pregnancy can turn IBS one way or the other, maybe we will switch the other way in a few weeks, and off course each pregnancy is different 
That gender test sounds like soo much fun, i love things like that, i hope you enjoy doing that! Let us know with pics how it works. :flower:

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww, bless you Kaede. My emotions have been all over the place since conceiving as well. I am thrilled to not be having to focus on the uncertainty of TTC but now I am in the excruciating wait to find out if things are going as they should with this pregnancy. 11 days and counting til my scan!!! And YES, I'd love to be bump buddies! :hugs:

Dee!!! I'm so glad to see you!! I'm really glad you enjoyed the concert. I don't think you need to worry about excitement harming the baby. As a matter of fact you were probably producing all sorts of good chemicals/hormones from being happy and baby could only benefit from that. :thumbup: As for the test line being darker than the control line, it wouldn't have done it if there wasn't enough HCG in your system in the first place so that is really good news. :yipee:

I think you are right Kaede that it's NOT a bug. I'm right there with you Dee, I think it's more IBS related for me as well. It's kind of ironic that there was loads of constipation problems with the first big lot of ladies to conceive and now us newbies are struggling with the opposite. :dohh: Odd that. Perhaps our turn to be bunged up will come along as well when we get a bit further along. :haha:

For you ladies who have been here and done this, did anyone else get diarrhoea before constipation set in or did you just go straight to constipation? I'm really trying to make sense of what it all means. You know me, can't help but worry. :blush:


----------



## Deethehippy

Try not to worry about the IBS thing Muddled, worrying affects IBS too as we know 
If you look up IBS and pregnancy on google ladies have various problems with it, some have the diarrhoea, some get more bunged up and some dont seem affected so i think we just got the diarrhoea straw! I am trying hard to eat a balanced healthy diet and drink plenty so i get all my nutrients.. Do you like probiotic yoghurts? they can help, i think they are ok in pregnancy too? (hugs)


----------



## allmuddledup

That's a great idea Dee! Yes, I'm sure probiotics are fine in pregnancy. I think I'll pick up some today! Thank you for the reassurance. Yes, worry definitely effects IBS. Last week When I got the first worrying letter from housing benefit I was straight to the toilet. :dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies hope your all well.. 

I have also had a bout of the loose poo.. lol.. haha that makes me laugh.. what we talk about on here.. but I have read in pregnancy it can go either way so not worrying.. 2 more days till my scan.. :) Im so excited.. 

Dee-I agree with amu the concert wouldnt have hurt beanie.. have you called yet to get your first appt...

Amu-let us know how the gender thing works.. I used one with my daughter the intelligender and it was right for me.. not doing anything this time.. find out at delivery.. :)

Kaede-dont you want to be my bump buddy too.. Im only due a few weeks before you.. lol let me know and i will add you


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies, I see you're discussing my favourite topic: Bowel Movements!!!

In the first trimester I can't remember having a normal BM at all. I was either incredibly bunged up or loose. I never thought of the loose as being the runs, just the release of all the bunged upness! I was also taking lots of lactulose which loosened everything.

It does sound like pregnancy hormones messing about (which whilst irritating is a great sign!).

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhh, yes please lilrojo!!! Haha, the more the merrier!!! 

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

yay


----------



## puppycat

My girl today at the party
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0252.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0251.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0250.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, puppy she's so cute!!!! :D I love her hair lol. I love little girs with pig tails XD

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

She is super cute Puppy  I assumed the little girl in your profile photo was just a random picture from the internet of a cute little one, didn't realise it was your little one!


----------



## puppycat

Awww thanks girls - she is gorgeous, but probably because she looks nothing like me :haha: - I don't quite know who she looks like. I find myself looking at her and wondering what I did to deserve her :cloud9:


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww she is really cute Puppy, looks like she was having fun


----------



## puppycat

I seem to be moaning all the time lately - last one, promise.

The woman who had a go at me about her child being more important than an 'event' and saying her daughter had been flashed has now put a picture of her daughter as her profile pic on FB (9yr old) just dressed in a pair of pants? She's obviously just been swimming or something because she's soaked through and facing the camera posing.

What is wrong with this woman??? I'm not her friend on FB anymore, it recommended her and I CAN SEE IT!! That means anyone can!!


----------



## Kaede351

Ugh, puppy just ignore her Hun! She's obviously just a trouble make and an attention seeker. And a hypocrite to boot. Just try not to take any notice. Idiots lol

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Morning everyone 
How are we all today? I am tired still and i have this foul taste in my mouth like i have slept with my mouth open all night kinda taste (but i haven't!) and its all day. Also still waves of nausea, not bad, but i am aware of it at times.
My boobies look fuller i think too for sure....hopefully this is all good


----------



## Kaede351

wow... wierdest thing ever! I never knew how strong pregnancy cravings were!!! I've just been grocery shopping and as I walked down the isle with the pickles and sauces, my eye caught the jar of pickled onions... and I've NEVER like pickled onions... the smell used to make me gag, let alone the taste... but as soon as I saw that jar I HAD to get some lol. I'm now sat eating a bowl ful of pickled onions for my lunch XD

Hey Dee, I haven't really felt much sickness yet either. I had a wave of it yesterday that came on so suddenly I actually thought I would hurl all over the poor kids in the park (I'd taken my cousin lol). I totally panicked because there were no open topped bins and no bushes I could have used XD haha. But it went away as quickly as it came and I felt absolutely fine after that :D My boobs are kiling me lol, especially my right boob for some reason. But apart form the pickled onion cravings I dont' really have any other symptoms lol. I'm waiting for this morning sickness to kick on properly... although I'm hoping it doesn't!!!

XxX

XxX


----------



## joey300187

I LOVED pickled stuff right up until about a week ago now all i can taste is a vinegary taste so gone right off it lol. My Fav was Pickled eggs (especially in a bag of crisps haha) xx


----------



## Kaede351

nah, didn't like pickled eggs when I tried them lol. I had to spit it out XD haha xx


----------



## joey300187

lol bless you x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Happy 5 weeks Dee...

Scan is tomorrow.... Im so excited and nervous... just cant wait to see my beanie.. :)

Hope your all having a great day...

oh.. and ms has kicked in for me.. but mostly in the evenings..


----------



## Deethehippy

I am wishing you a great scan tomorrow Lilrojo! You must be so excited but probably a bit nervous too? I think it will go great, cant wait to see how you get on


----------



## Deethehippy

duhhh - you just said you were nervous and excited! then i asked if you were! Must be my pregnancy hormones gone to the brain!


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. its okay dee.. yes im very excited but then still nervous.. 1st tri pal is so hard.. i just want to be 12 weeks already..


----------



## Kaede351

Ooo, good luck lilrojo!!! Don't forget to get pics if you get the option (I don't know how early scans work lol).

As for me... Just woke up from a nap feeling vey pukey and getting pickled onion rift >.< ugh, not nice! Hope it goes away before Zumba! Don't think I could manage Zumba feeling sick like lol.

XxX


----------



## joey300187

good luck on ur scan 2morra sweetie sure everything is perfect xx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Kaede.. I think you get pics.. not sure how my new clinic works.. but i would think so.. :)
and hope you feel better soon.. I also feel very naseous and hungry which is not a great combo


----------



## pip7890

Happy 5 weeks Dee. 

Good luck tomorrow lilrojo. 

Lol Kaede. Pickled onion overload!!!

Puppycat your daughter is gorgeous. 

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies! :wave: I've missed a lot of chat in here! Lemme see if I can catch up...

Puppycat -Laura looks so cute in the photos from the party. I hope all went well there. I'm curious - What did you end up getting for your god-daughter in the end?

Lilrojo - I've got everything crossed for you that your scan goes perfectly tomorrow. All your symptoms sound very reassuring if not uncomfortable. 

Kaede - I know what you mean about the hit & run nausea. I get that as well. So far it's only happened to me in the evening. Also, as for lopsided boob pain, sometimes only my left boob hurts but usually it's all or nothing in both, getting worse as the day progresses and then resetting overnight. :dohh: I had to laugh over your pickled onion cravings. My cravings have been quite strong for salty and sour things. I haven't completely gone off garlic in this pregnancy like I did last time. 

Dee - Happy 5 weeks!!! :wohoo: your symptoms are sounding good. How are you feeling inside yourself? Have you rung the GP yet to get registered with the midwife?

AFM, I have been having steady symptoms in the sore-boob and completely knackered departments. Preggo nose and frequent weeing don't seem to be as strong as they were a week ago. Aside from those I haven't had any other particularly strong symptoms. I find it a little worrying that the other symptoms (cravings, nausea, food aversions, headaches, etc) have only been mild. As miserably as pregnancy can be with all the symptoms I find myself wishing to feel a bit more of them. It would be a lot more reassuring if I was heaving my guts up every day for example. Miserable but reassuring. I'm just counting down til my scan in 10 days. it can't get here soon enough. :wacko:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hey Muddled
I can totally understand you wanting the first scan so badly, i just want to know my beanie is ok too!
Today i have been a nervous wreck, i have had a dull headache all day (i usually only get these at AF so i convinced myself that my hormones are now dropping) 
I took an IC test tonight (with diluted urine) but it didnt seem as dark as yesterday :( I know these tests vary with the dye amounts and my pee was dilute but that further convinced me something was horribly wrong.
I do have waves of nausea though and my boobies are sore still so who knows.........this waiting game is sooo hard.:wacko:


----------



## puppycat

Evening!
Good luck Logan. I'm sure u wont need it tho x
AMU I didn't get her anything! Pffffff


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Dee. :hugs: I soooo know where you are at. I get waves of panic every day or two when I think my symptoms should be stronger or the digi HPT should have said something further on than it did. :dohh: My friend who is 8 months pregnant just told me that she used the digis at 5 and 6 weeks and they never said anything beyond "Pregnant 2-3" (2-3 on a digi corresponds with 4-5 weeks pregnant) and here she is about to give birth so we can't put too much faith in how dark the lines are (digi or manual) because our beanies might just be in the 15% that don't follow the usual pattern. Or, like in your case, the diluted urine could be making all the difference in how dark the line is. The only way to be consistent when comparing HPTs is to use FMU, otherwise you will get irregular results. I know we should just back away from the pee-sticks but they can be so reassuring when they show the expected results... We're gonna drive ourselves crazy!! :dohh: 

As for the headaches Dee, they can definitely be a side effect of pregnancy so that's good, aside from being annoying, I mean. :haha:

I know there isn't much anyone can say to stop you feeling so nervous but please be reassured that you are having good symptoms (sore boobs, headache, waves of nausea) and that the test you did today can't be relied on because you didn't use FMU (yes, it can make all the difference). I hope you are able to get distracted and to relax. You deserve to put your feet up, pat your pre-bump and say "We made it to 5 weeks baby!". Have you thought of a name for your beanie yet? I think it helps having given Jazzle a name. I don't know if Jazzle's a he/she yet but it's fun to talk about him/her by name. Might help you as well. :hugs:

Puppycat - well, that's one way to deal with the gift issue! :rofl:

Well, I'm fit to collapse. It's been a long hard day. I need to get X out of the bath and into bed now. Catcha later 'gaters.


----------



## Inoue

Oh Dee, dont go thinking like that hun. It will drive you crazy! The test probably wasnt as dark due to your urine being so dilute - your still getting your preg symptoms so rely on them compared to the sticks 24/7. Chin up, i know how hard it is to wait but you will get there :hugs:

As for me, Im not C14. Been waiting for ovulation and thought i nailed it today but not sure on result, just want to see two dark lines :cry:. Pic below contains the one from today, what do you think? Ps: I did one at 5 and it was lighter.. i had to force myself to pee so dont think i waited enough hours for the LH/pee to become more consentrated.
 



Attached Files:







Photo0221A.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Suze

Inoue I would say the bottom one is not quite dark enough for a positive but really close. I say get bd'ing just in case though and tomorrow's opk should tell the full story. 

So first tri ladies I was just thinking......who's the one carrying the twins?! I'm sure twins are due very soon as ive not known any on here for years :smug:


----------



## lilrojo

Ha suze.. if its me i may go crazy... although i dont think its me.. maybe amu.. :)


----------



## allmuddledup

Inoue, I agree with Suze, I would consider the most recent one to possibly be the buildup to surge. Get BDing!!

You've got to be joking Suze and Lilrojo. Count me out! :rofl: I had a fearful notion that maybe it could be twins for me but with my HCG holding back I seriously doubt it now. Maybe someone else with nice strong HCG and lots of strong symptoms??


----------



## lilrojo

haha... come on you know you want it to be you.. lol..

I would go crazy..


----------



## allmuddledup

:haha: You're just saying that cuz you don't want it to be you!! :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Lol ladies! i would love twins but i doubt its me! my brothers wife had twins 2 years ago so we have had our family share! I think its gonna be Lilrojo AND muddled heheheh


----------



## lilrojo

haha probably... i would love it just would be hard


----------



## Kaede351

Suze said:



> So first tri ladies I was just thinking......who's the one carrying the twins?! I'm sure twins are due very soon as ive not known any on here for years :smug:

Funny you should say that! Everyone reckons I'm having twins lol. No idea why lol. I wouldnt mind if I was like XD 

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Maybe we are all having twins! lol
Just joking but would be fun if one of us really was


----------



## allmuddledup

Haha. It feels like we're passing a hot potato around in here! I vote Kaede has the twins (here! Catch!!!)!! :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

i second that vote


----------



## Kaede351

I'll take it, I don't mind lol. Maybe I'm just crazy :haha:

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

They're all yours Kaede!! :haha: 

Hey, is it just Lilrojo and me having early scans or will anyone else be getting one? Dee and Kaede, do you think they will make you wait til 12 weeks? I hope not!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Twins are more common in tall women - i am only 5ft 6 lol
although the chances increase with age and i am 37!


----------



## Deethehippy

I may go see the same doc i saw when i had the miscarriage, the one who said i could finally be scanned when i was worried, he was nice to me, i am thinking of seeing him and begging for an early scan again though not sure it would work.


----------



## Kaede351

Well when I had my mc the nurse at the EPAC clinic at the hosital I went to said if I called she'd book me a scan for around 7 weeks... But I need to research the number and call them lol. She's probably forgotten, it's been over a year. But worth a try :) I'll call on Friday on my day off. I completely forgot about it until my aunty mentioned it to me on the phone earlier lol

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Thats a good point actually Kaede - i still have the number from the nurse i saw too - it wouldnt hurt to contact them direct and try.


----------



## allmuddledup

You're taller than me Dee!! I reckon you might be marked for twins too!! :haha:

Actually, it wouldn't be a surprise for me to conceive twins due to my family history of twins (both grandmothers carried fraternal twins and my grandfather was an identical twin not to mention a couple sets of twins in my grandmother's family) plus my being overweight and 35 (both are twin boosting factors). The only reason I don't think I have a chance of twins this time is the slow rising HCG - twins would be producing twice the amount of HCG and that would show up on the Digi as being ahead of target (or at least not behind). :dohh:

I really hope you both manage to get early scans. :hugs: It sounds like you are in good hands where you are. There's no way I would've gotten an early one here except for my history of ectopic pregnancy. 

So are any of you still getting cramps? I have been getting twinges in the region of my left ovary. It's a bit disconcerting because that's the side I had my ectopic pregnancy on (near my ovary) and I don't know if it's corpus luteum pain, scar tissue pulling or bad news. :wacko: I'm really hoping it's corpus luteum pain.


----------



## Deethehippy

Ive had a few pulling pains Muddled, esp when i shift positions such as standing up, it doesnt really hurt as such but tweaks on the sides/side. I think cramps and twinges and pulls are normal. Also you can get 'round ligament pain' apparantly to do with a ligament that holds the uterus up. I dont know anything about corpus luteum pains, can you get that in pregnancy?


----------



## allmuddledup

I've definitely been getting round ligament pains (those are the ones you get in your sides when you move). The twinging I am feeling is not that though. I am hoping it's corpus luteum pain (yes, you definitely get it in pregnancy). The corpus luteum is where the ovum came from and it produces progesterone for the first trimester while the placenta forms. It can causes twinges and cramps as it is essentially an ovarian cyst, but a functional cyst that is supposed to be there. I'd feel a lot better about the twinges if they were coming from the right side. It's my left side that has scar tissue and would be more likely to cause another ectopic if Jazzle got caught in it and decided to implant there. It's not outright pain just at this time, just sharp twinges so I'm hoping it's all normal.


----------



## Deethehippy

I don't think Jazzle would implant there - try to stop worrying! though i am as bad!
I have done like you said and nicknamed my beanie 'mini wig'. My OH's surname is Wiggins, so the baby will be our mini Wiggins lol


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, mini wig ^^ that's cute!!! I call mine squirt... But DH hates it lol. I jokingly told him I call it squirt because it only took a little squirt to get it there :rofl: and since then he won't call it squirt lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Im still getting the occasional twinge or cramp, but it's ok :) 

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh, MiniWig is such a cute name!!! I love it. Yeah, I hope you're right about Jazzle. I felt really confident at first that it wasn't ectopic this time but everytime I get a sharp twinge in my left side I can't help but worry a little. :dohh: I need to remind myself that I think I felt implantation front and slightly to the right this time around 8-9 DPO. that's nowhere near my left ovary!!!!

Loving your new avitar Dee. :thumbup:

Kaede, I love the logic behind Squirt's name. :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

Yes Dee, I just noticed it too! Haha, it's lovely! :D

I'm sure everything will be fine hun, just try not to think too much on it haha (says she who has a mini panic everytime she goes to the loo and wipes! Lol)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

:wave: ladies


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya puppy :D how are you today my lovely? :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Hi puppy.. 

I think we all have a mini panic when we go to loo.. always relieved to see nothing.. lol but lots of cm.. haha

Cute nicknames ladies.. love squirt haha.. thats a good one..

I call mine peanut.. or beanie.. which ever i feel like on a certain day.. haha


----------



## puppycat

I'm feeling really good tonight actually hun :thumbup:

Took Laura to the seaside today, didn't actually go on the beach but had some lunch overlooking the water then she went in the park and went on the swings and slide, she loved it and the sea air completely shattered her! She had a lolly after and we walked a bit. Lush.

How was your day Kaede?


----------



## puppycat

Hi Logan, it's lovely that you can all lean on each other - it's so amazing how it worked out last month! x


----------



## Kaede351

And there is ALOT of cm!!! I've never had so much in my life, it's crazy! If I get anymore I'm gona have to start wearing a panty liner XD lmao

I like peanut! That's cute ^^

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

My day was good thanks puppy :D your day sounds like it was lush! I can't wait to have days like that :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Anyway girlies, I'ma have to be off to bed lol. My eyes are getting heavier by the minute, think I need my pillow lol. Night night :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Your day does sound lovely puppy.. i love spending time with my dd.. she will be 2 in 20 days.. :( they grow so fast... we spent the day in relaxing as its a bit hot out today.. and you will be next puppy.. and you can rely on us.. to help you through... :)

I already have to wear a liner lol.. im on progesterone suppositories so that makes a oily sticky mess.. lol..

Night night Kaede.. sleep well.


----------



## puppycat

It was really nice. The sun was out most of the morning but it clouded over about 2ish and was just right then. I plastered us both in sun cream anyway, just in case.

You won't want to go back to work once you have a day like that! I don't!


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Puppycat! :wave: I agree with Lilrojo, you're next!! And we'll all be here for you!!

Good night Kaede! Sweet dreams hun! I won't be long behind you going to bed. :sleep:

Re: CM. I had quite a lot to start with but it's nearly dried all up now. It goes differently for different ladies. Progesterone is supposed to have a drying up effect but estrogen makes more. I guess it depends which hormone your body tunes into. :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

It's funny but this month I really don't think is my month and I feel totally at peace with it. Odd huh x


----------



## lilrojo

I felt at peace with my pregnancy.. i felt all would be okay.. so lets hope our guts are right.. although i would prefer you to get your bfp.. :)


----------



## xSamanthax

Morning Ladies, 

:dust: :dust: :dust: for Puppy and all the other fantastic ladies that need it, hope this month is your month :hugs: 

Lilrojo can't wait to hear about your scan hun and see a pic if you get one! :thumbup:


----------



## Inoue

WOW! 4 pages to catch up on since last night ~ awsome! :winkwink:

Me and hubby DTD last night after the 'getting there' poss OPK, hope his little lieutenants can find there way to the eggy :haha:. Will be using another OPK at 2pm again and see if its darker, my temps seems a tad eratic, up one day then plumets, then back up again... arrrrr! 

Have a nice day everyone! Speak soon! :hugs: xx


----------



## pip7890

Morning all

:dust: for Puppy and Inoue and anyone else who'd like some!

I've worn pantyliners throughout this pregnancy. Like AMU I had days where I was practically swimming in CM and others as dry as a bone. I've only just stopped checking the paper for blood btw. After loss that's completely normal. I think Suze posted how she wiped herself raw. 

It will so be worth it in the end ladies. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Yes, I second the :dust: :dust: :dust: to all you ladies that need it. I'll be looking forward to the end of your TWWs to see how things go. :dust:

Lilrojo, I've got everything crossed for your scan today. :hugs: I'm glad your gut is saying everything's alright. :thumbup: That can go a long way in giving you peace of mind.

AFM, I am still getting sharp little twinges just left of my uterus. :wacko: Only 9 days left til my scan. It can't get here soon enough.


----------



## puppycat

Thanks for the dust ladies. Only another week until the earliest possible day AF is due and 10days until testing if she doesnt show.
Going to alpha this morning so will be back later to see Logan's scan x


----------



## babysimpson

Morning ladies,

Just a quick one to chek up on you all. Things are hectic at work so not had a chance to get on. Hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck with the scan Lilrojo - cant wait to hear all about it 

I still have a headache and am worried as to why? is headaches normal or does it signify a drop in hormones? I also stress over each toilet wipe, which is pretty often considering i need to pee more, i seem to be in the toilet for 50% of the day lol

How is everyone else this today?


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh and just spreading some dust around for Puppy and all the other ladies waiting  :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks dee 
I'm pretty sure headaches are a sign of surging hormones x


----------



## pip7890

Dee I got a load of headaches (like tension headaches) in first tri. I think it is completely normal. Don't you have a tendency to migraine anyway? If you're worried check it out with the doc.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

oooh Logan should be going in now :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Not quite yet puppy.. its 935 am here.. so a few more hours.. :)


----------



## puppycat

Ha I went by 1.45 our time! Doh!


----------



## pip7890

Lol. The time difference gets me too! Maybe BnB need to post a sticky on time zones!!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

my appt is in 3 hours and 45 mins... leaving in a little over 2hrs..

I dont get the time diff. either.. lol..


----------



## Deethehippy

Hope i am up when you get back or i will read all about it in the morning


----------



## mami2karina

Hi ladies! They ended up letting me go home late Saturday afternoon. The meds are making me feel horrible. I've gotta go see my OB in 4 hours, I've been feeling a lot of pressure again and feel like I'm on fire down below because of it. But no contractions or bleeding so that's good. Just hoping there's been no change in my cervix you know? I have my next scan and GD testing on Monday so I'm excited about the scan!


----------



## Inoue

Hi again! Dont feel right posting my joy when others seem to be suffering :nope:

Just to let you know, i finally got my possitive OPK today at 2pm (CD15) :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







poss.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kaede351

Ooooh, lilrojo!!! I can't wait to hear about your scan! Hope it went well :D

The cramps are back a bit today, but they're only on and off, so I'm not too worried. I'm waiting on news from the midwife about my first appointment. I'm excited :D even though I know nothing much really happens at the first one lol. Just formalities isn't it?

How are you all today? :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ooooh, congrats Inoue :D you better jump ur OH when he gets in! Haha. Fingers crossed you get ur bfp this month. Sending lots of :dust: to you!!!

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Inoue!! :yipee: That is such a pos OPK!! Go get yer man and get to babymaking!! :yipee:

Dee, I personally think that headaches are definitely a side effect of pregnancy and rising hormones. If they get too bad check with your doctor but otherwise I would say they are more something to celebrate haha: as much as you can celebrate a headache) than to fear. :hugs: 

Mami, I'm glad they let you out of hospital but concerned by what you're feeling now. Good thing you are seeing your OB today. Keep us posted hun. :hugs:

Kaede, you are sounding nice and positive! Mild cramps are generally a good thing in early pregnancy so I wouldn't worry. Are they all central or do you get any to the sides? Yes, I think you are right about the first appointment being formalities. They take medical history mostly and explain what to expect from them I think. 

Lilrojo, I am really looking forward to hearing all about your scan!! :hugs:

AFM, I finally got a "pregnant 3+" on a digi. I have to say I am quite relieved. It also came up really fast with diluted wee so I am doubly reassured. I am starting to wonder if the fact that the other digis were out of date may have contributed to the slower than expected progress on them. There's prolly a lesson in that! :dohh:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Kaede351

No, they're pretty central. Not off to the sides or anything, just a little disconcerting at the time 

XxX


----------



## Inoue

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Me and hubby DTD last night so spermies had time to swim there marathon, hope they manage to meet half way!! My FF chart is looking quite dodgy but i have a head cold so maybe its throwing my temps out abit :wacko: 


Congrats on the 3+ digi muddled! :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Wow thats fab news Muddled! i bet you are pretty relieved cus that means your HCG is rising nicely - my digis should arrive tomorrow so i will probably test with FMU thursday morning  i hope i get the same results as you! I am still so scared about everything, even just now i took my temperature!


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Inoue - only takes one strong swimmer to make the goal!


----------



## allmuddledup

Don't forget Inoue, you may not actually ovulate the same day you get a pos OPK (could be the day after) so best to get in there one more time today or tomorrow to hedge your bets. :thumbup:

Thanks ladies. I am thrilled about the 3+ on the digi. I was bracing myself for another 2-3 since I was using diluted wee but it actually came up 3+ quite fast (much faster than the last 2-3). :happydance:

Dee, I'm sure you will get your 3+ but it's always more reassuring to actually see it and to not have to guess how things are going. I really hope your doctor will give you a reassurance scan when you see him. Keeping my fingers crossed!

Have you not had any ligament pains yet Kaede (sharp pulling pain at the sides of uterus when you move too quickly)? I seem to get them earlier and earlier in each pregnancy but I find them reassuring cuz at least I know something must be happening to cause it. You'll get them soon enough if you haven't had them yet. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

Oh muddled! I missed the part about ur digi! Haha, bet you're chuffed :D I would like to do another, but I begrudge paying £10 for another stick to pee on XD haha. I only bought the last digi because one of the lasses at work forced me to XD haha. Might wait a couple more weeks and buy another.

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Yep, we will be doing one more hit tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## Kaede351

allmuddledup said:


> Have you not had any ligament pains yet Kaede (sharp pulling pain at the sides of uterus when you move too quickly)? I seem to get them earlier and earlier in each pregnancy but I find them reassuring cuz at least I know something must be happening to cause it. You'll get them soon enough if you haven't had them yet. :thumbup:

Umm... I'm not really sure haha. Maybe that's what the cramps are I've been feeling?! I really don't know lol. Would I definately be able to tell the difference between ligament pains and just general cramps? lol

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

So an update.. my scan went great peanut was in there all snuggled at the top of my uterus and had a nice flickering hb of 124.. :) on cloud nine.. I go back in 2 weeks for my intial ob appt.. and meet with the dietician.. yay


----------



## puppycat

:happydance: that's awesome Logan! x


----------



## allmuddledup

:happydance: Wonderful news Lilrojo. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Great news :)

I'm having another mini panic... Just did my daily temp and it was lower than it has been so far... Anyone care to take a look and just reassure me??? :( I'm sure everything will be ok... I didn't have any duvet for most of the night because I was warm... But soooo worried right now :(

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Logan that is fantastic news hun!! so happy for you :hugs: 

Kaede sorry i'm no help hun, i have no idea about temps, i'm sure one of these lovely ladies will take a look though, and i'm sure everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Don't worry Kaede. It's normal to have fluctuations and sleeping without a duvet could definitely cause your temp to be a little lower. Your chart like fine to me - nice and pregnant!! :hugs:

In regards to cramps/ligament pain (I meant to respond earlier) round ligament pain is very distinct. It generally occurs when you move suddenly after being still and is a sharp sudden pain on one side or the other of your uterus. Cramps are more subtle and can occur anytime regardless of your movements. Neither are anything to worry about and a perfectly normal part of pregnancy. I hope that helps. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Kaede put the thermometer down and stop temping! You are pregnant and don't need a thermometer to tell you that!!! :hugs:

Lilrojo that is great news to wake up to. I'm so happy for you. 

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls, I was just being a worrier I think :) I took my temp when my alarm went off to get up after being under the duvet and warming up for a bit and it was up to 36.9 :) so like I said, I'm just being silly lol

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly! And no, don't think I've had any of those pains yet lol

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Glad all went ok with the scan Logan - excellent reassurance :happydance:

Ive been having quite sharp ovulation pains since last night (right side), hope it eases off a tad for work :haha:. Im getting my DH to write down my temp in secret as i done want to know if FF picked up my ovulation, i dont think i could cope with seeing a big fat NO from FF so will input all the temps at the end of the cycle :blush:

Have a nice day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Wow, congratulations on the scan Lilrojo! Thats fab news! Bet you were very relieved to see that little heartbeat on the screen  :thumbup:

Ive got such a busy day today, i'm not sure how i am gonna get through it! I am just so tired and still have a dull headache. Its worth it though if it means 'mini wig' is ok  
I am going to speak to the doctor the week after next when i am off work for summer, so i will be about 7 weeks. 

Hope everyone else is fine and all the eggies are caught this cycle :flower:


----------



## joey300187

really pleased for you Logan xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Kaede - i think temps can go up and down somewhat once you are pregnant, where do you take your temp? I have done mine in my mouth in the past and if it is loosely in my mouth it is always lower than when i hold it right in under my tongue. I don't think the mouth is so accurate always. I'm sure it is fine.


----------



## Suze

Great news Logan that you got to see the heartbeat too :yipee:


----------



## puppycat

Morning all

Logan are you still floating on air?

Inoue your comment about FF made me giggle - aren't we funny when TTC!

Kaede I'm not a temp expert but I'm sure if your temp is above the coverline it's fine :hugs:

AFM No plans today, bikes being delivered at noon and DH has gone to drop my sister off for a job interview. Got a load of washing on and should probably try and tidy up a bit in here, might be time to bag some of Laura's toys!


----------



## Kaede351

Dee, I temp vaginally because I found oral temping to be very unpredictable, like you said. But I'm ok now lol, no more panic!!!  justme being a worry wart haha. I did another IC when I got up and it was positive very fast, and very dark... The darkest I e had and it wasn't even FMU.

And thanks to everyone who got back to me ^_^

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 5 weeks Kaede!!!!

Yes puppy I do believe im still in the sky.. lol.. cant stop staring at my scan pics... gonna try to upload one after a bit.. and yes it was reassuring dee, but then i did see baby and hb with my first mc too.. but i was spotting then.. so I feel so good.. telling dh's family in 2 weeks at my dd bday party.. and the rest of my family..

My next appt is on the 27 which will be like a 2hr appt.. better brings snacks.. haha


----------



## Deethehippy

:happydance::happydance:I just got 3+ on the digi - and it wasn't even FMU! :happydance::happydance: I am so happy because that confirms everything is ok up to now


----------



## allmuddledup

:wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: Dee, that's great news. I'm really happy to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

yay dee... thats wonderful.. :) 

How are you today amu..


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks lilrojo :D

Aww, that's great news Dee!! I think I'll get another digi at the end of the month when we get paid lol :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh, happy 5 weeks Kaede!! :wohoo: I can't remember, has your beanie got a name yet?


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks muddled. Yes, my beanie is called Squirt :D

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Doh! :dohh: Yes, of course! I remember now! Jazzle is messing with my brain and making me forget stuff. :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Dee :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

a piccy of my scan.. :):happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00568.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xSamanthax

Dee thats great news hun!!! :dance: 

Logan that is a fantastic scan pic!!! Yay for baby :D


----------



## allmuddledup

Beautiful little Peanut Lilrojo. :cloud9:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, such a cute little bean! ^^

I'm so pleased! Went to slimming world tonight expecting to have put on like 5lb, but I only put on 1/2lb :D I'm going to continue going if my midwife gives her permission so that I can keep an eye on my weight gain :) I wana be able to fit back in my clothes after XD haha

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

That's great that youve only put on 1/2 lb so far. Good luck with that Kaede. I think as long as you are eating sensibly during pregnancy it shouldn't be a problem to continue. I'm interested to hear what the midwife says to that. I'm not good at watching what I eat in any case so I am just trying to be sensible about my eating. I went a bit nuts during my first pregnant with my son and put on about 2.5 stone. I'm going to be a lot more careful this time and just try to make what I eat count. The annoying thing is that my blood sugar level crashes easily so I'm just trying to keep that under control at the moment. :dohh:


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy 5 weeks Kaede and good for you for watching what you eat, i am trying to cut down my cups of tea, i only drink 3 a day but still trying to reduce.
I am just sooooo hungry at the moment so i think i ahve gained some weight already but i want to watch it too.

Lilrojo - your beanie looks cute on your scan  How sweet. Thanks for sharing.

How are you doing muddled? We went to my sons last primary school performance tonight (he goes to top school in september) and it was great.
Can't believe how he is growing up and my daughter and i may have forgotten the baby stuff!  Can't wait though.


----------



## Kaede351

Well I've been doing slimming world for a year nearly, and I've lost almost 3 stone :D I would have had 2 left to lose to reach my target if I was still ttc. I really want to be 10st again, but I don't mind putting it on hold for a bit! :D however, I don't want to go crazy and end up putting it ALL back on haha. I figured if its ok with my midwife and I can keep going, it can help me control what I eat, because I tend to go a bit nuts with my food if I'm left to my own devices!!! Hahaha :haha:

And thanks Dee :D

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Dee! :wave: I am ok thanks. Heartburn has set in something awful today but I'm taking it as a good sign. :thumbup: still counting down the days till my scan - 8 to go!! My boobs are very sore as well which is reassuring and I keep getting ligament pulling pains. I'm not overly hungry myself and I have lost a couple lb since ovulation which is good considering I started out at nearly 13.5 stone. I am hoping not to gain too much weight cuz I am already overweight and it won't be good for me or Jazzle if I get too heavy. I'm hoping I don't go over 14 stone by the time I give birth (if I get that far) but honestly I would be happy putting on 3 stone if it meant I got my healthy baby in the end (though putting on that much weight in itself would be very unhealthy :dohh:). 

I know what you mean about watching our babies grow up. I'll be starring from scratch with the baby stuff. X will be nearly 7 by the time Jazzle is due. :shock:


----------



## 9babiesgone

glad to see so many of you are doing so well!!!

sendings hugs and sticky bean dust for allof you knocked up!!!


----------



## allmuddledup

Wow Kaede! That is some serious weight loss! Good for you!! 12 stone isn't a bad starting weight in pregnancy. I'm already ahead of you by about 17lb! :rofl: I don't know the philosophy behind slimming world but as long as it is a sensible approach to getting the nutrients you need without over doing it then I can't see why it would be a problem to continue with a maintenance diet (as opposed to a weightloss diet) during pregnancy. We really only need to make sure we are getting the right nutrients. Extra calories are only needed during the last 5 or so month of pregnancy and I think it's something like 300-500 extra calories. Need to check on that...


----------



## Deethehippy

I managed to loose over 3 stone a few years ago but 1.5 stone has creapt back on so i have gone from 9.5 stone to nearlly 11 now :/
I dont want to gain too much like you if i can help it but i am going to eat healthy and when i need to and do whats best for Mini Wig


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Well done Kaede on being so strong! I'm so rubbish with food, I'm only 5' 3" and 12.5 stone - oops! I lost so much after Laura was born but it crept back week on week and now I'm a blob :haha: 

Logan you actually have a peanut in there!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Hey Muddled and Kaede - i found this pregnancy weight gain calculator 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/weightgain/

It said i am goona gain 2 stones by 40 weeks! ahh lol


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks for that Dee! It just said I'm going to gain 1st1lb which would be brilliant if that's all I gain (that would put me at 14st4lb so not much over my own idea of ideal weight gain in pregnancy). I have a friend who is quite severely overweight and she actually lost weight by the time her baby arrived. The doctors actually told her not to eat any more than usual because the baby would take what it needed from her body. Is not like the baby directly gets the food we eat anyway, they just get the nutrients from our bloodstream through the placenta. I wonder what we'll all end up weighing in the end?!


----------



## Suze

And if you all breast feed when babies get here the weight will drop off too :thumbup:

Just had a consultants appointment today and everything os spot on, measuring exactly 24+2 and baby weighs 685g/1.5lb :happydance:

Just having a 'is it a willy is it the umbilical cord' moment though, we're still on team yellow but thought I got a flash :dohh: Googling like mad!


----------



## lilrojo

I gained about 30lbs with my dd.. normal.. then lost it and more after.. 3lbs less than what I weighed when i got preggo with her.. so i feel im doing good.. lol.. 

Have been craving pickles.. haha.. i want more... only 2 left in the jar what will i do..


----------



## lilrojo

oh and see no twins for me.. lol


----------



## allmuddledup

Lol. Yeah, I forgot about the twins debate. :haha: So, it won't be lilrojo. :nope: I reckon maybe it'll be the last person to fall pregnant on this thread. Now that'll either having people running away in fear or flocking to us. :rofl:

Suze, I know the theory is that you lose weight with breast feeding but I never lost a thing. I think you have to be really careful what you're eating post-baby for that to apply. :dohh: I'm so pleased that your scan went so well today. I think it's kind of funny that you are now tormented by the question over what you saw today. Serves you right for torturing us all with team yellow. :rofl:

I meant to say earlier, hello to 9babies. I'm glad to see you dropped in. How are you doing hun? :hugs:


----------



## Suze

I also lost a lot with water retention, when I went in to have Ava I'd lost a stone, half was her and half placenta etc then within the next week I lost another stone and a half as my attractive cankles went down :haha: 

I have to say I ate what I wanted and lots of bad things too and then when I stopped breastfeeding at 13 months I got a BIG shock when I realised that the breastfeeding was probably allowing me to eat what I wanted rather than losing weight :dohh: Makes me think if I'm good this time I could lose more :shrug:


----------



## Kaede351

That calculator thing says I should gain roughly 20lbs by the end of the pregnancy... Not too bad :D

I think I retain water too... I always seemed to put weight on when I was due AF. But I'm determined to be a yummy mummy haha. I'll be straight back to Zumba after squirt is born! I'm only stopping because when I tried it on Monday it made all my muscles in my tummy really badly achey. So I'm going to try and do more brisk walking with the dog instead :) good for me, squirt and my poor doggy haja. She hasn't been for a decent walk in weeks what with all the rain we've had. Not to mention my terrible fatigue! Ha

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Am I last? *runs from twins vibe* :gahh:


----------



## 9babiesgone

no I am still in this thread. but I guess I dont count. : (


----------



## xSamanthax

Your not last Puppy there are a couple of ladies that are still TTC, :hi: 9babies how are you doing hun?? You still count too when and if you decide to try again :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Hey 9babies, good to see you! What's happening with you now? Are you having a break?


----------



## Deethehippy

9babies - of course you count hun, hope you are ok. What stage are you at? Are you TTC anymore or having a break? (hugs)


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies.
Thought Id pop bk to see how you are all doing.... WoW lots more bfp's!! :happydance: BIG Gratz!!!!


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hello lovely's!! Just a quick message from me. . Got my 2nd scan a week tomorrow (9 weeks from LMP) so nervous but excited :) I got past my milestone :happydance: I was 7 week 2 days from LMP when I lost little angel baba and im 7 weeks 5 days :) fingers crossed its a sticker :) Iv had SEVERE morning sickness - like all day!! Constantly feel sick..blurghh! so different to last time! xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Laura2010... H & H 9months to you..:)

Emily-so happy to hear you have passed your mc milestone... cant wait to hear everything goes great at your next scan..

My mc milestone will be 12+1.. I mc'ed at 12 weeks on the dot.. so when i make it there I will feel great.. :) Hope your all doing well... My ms has switched out to morning.. so will need to keep some crackers by my bed for when i wake up.. love it.. :)

Dont know yet if I will get another scan at 12 weeks or not.. if i do the downs testing i will but not sure how it all works.. with being at a new clinic.. wait and see at my next appt which is only 13 days away.. :)


----------



## allmuddledup

So much to catch up on! :loopy:

9babies, of course you count. :hugs:

Puppycat, nah, you're not the last by far! So you better get busy if you don't wanna get caught by the twins! :rofl: only about a week left til testing day for you! :dust:

Laura! Congratulations to you too Miss 4wks3days!

Emz that's great news about getting past your milestone and all that ms as well!! I know the ms isn't any fun but it sure is reassuring! :hugs:

AFM it's now slightly less than a week till my scan at 6w6d. Symptoms have been gentler than last pregnancy but gaining steam slowly. 

How's the rest of you ladies?


----------



## Deethehippy

Hey everyone

Lilrojo - its tough having to wait it out until 12 weeks or over, i had a miscarriage at 12 weeks in 1997 so long ago but i too feel i am not 'safe' until 2nd Tri - it cant come quick enough for me, or my 12 weeks scan.

Muddled - i am feeling a bit more chirpy this afternoon as my headaches seemed to of lifted for now - phew. I don't feel sick all the time or very strongly which worries me slightly but i have waves of it, esp when i have not eaten in a while, with my son and daughter it was nearer 8 weeks so maybe it will get more soon. My boobies are looking fuller and veiny so i guess that is good. After work i popped into Boots for a sandwich (i had had lunch but i cant stop being hungry!) i got one of the lower calorie ones so it wasnt too bad! but the baby department is right next to the snacks and i couldnt resist a peek at the little clothes and baby things! I am drawn to boys things! Also couldnt belive the price of nappies now! Guess things have changed since i had my daughter! I am soooooooooooooo excited but trying to hold back. Hope you are ok today and you are nearlly 6 weeks! :flower:


----------



## joey300187

aww Em thats fab! :) 9 weeks will be such a good scan pic too :) our first was at 8+5 and u could see the little arms n legs and everything :) xx


----------



## Inoue

Evening everyone :friends:

Sounds like everyone is doing ok so thats nice to hear :thumbup:. Im 2 DPO today and dreading the next 2 weeks - hopefully it will go fast! Really hoping i get my BFP again, your not alone puppycat! :winkwink:


----------



## 9babiesgone

after my 2 surgeries. I am waiting to try again. I am not really supposed to due to being very high risk if I get pregnant again. but honestly I really dont think I will get over my latest loss, unless I try again. maybe I am crazy.


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats on ur bfp Laura :D

Hey, American ladies! Just wondering XD Is Michael McIntyre popular over there? Or is he only known in Britain lol.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, Inoue! Good luck! But there is a wait that is WORSE than the TWW. The wait between bfp and first midwife appointment! Haha. It feels like it's been a LIFETIME since I got my bfp XD it's only been 2 weeks! :haha:

XxX


----------



## Inoue

:


Kaede351 said:


> Haha, Inoue! Good luck! But there is a wait that is WORSE than the TWW. The wait between bfp and first midwife appointment! Haha. It feels like it's been a LIFETIME since I got my bfp XD it's only been 2 weeks! :haha:
> 
> XxX

Oh sweet jeez - forgot about that dam wait!! How could i forget that, i hated it!? :brat:

My TWW is also cut down as i have a shorter LP of about 10-11 days so only have about 7 days left after tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## allmuddledup

Welcome to the TWW Inoue! :hugs:

Kaede, that is so true about the eternal wait between BFP and 1st appointment. :dohh: I'm 2 weeks down and 1 to go til my scan. Don't know how I'm gonna make it without exploding! :hissy:

9babies, you aren't crazy, you have been through hell. I know it's nigh on impossible to fight the need to hold a baby in your arms after a loss and especially multiple losses but please try to take care of yourself first and foremost. You have 2 precious children who need you already and from the sounds of it you could face the same complications again that you've just had. Have your doctors given you any hope that you can expect a better outcome if you were to conceive again? How does your husband feel about TTC again?

Dee, I'm really glad to hear you are doing well. Chipper is good!! :thumbup: We are so in the same boat with the worries and doubts but all your symptoms sound great. :dance:

AFM I'm ok. Anxious for my scan which is one week from today (when I wake up tomorrow I will smile and tell myself "only 6 more days!"). I seem to be losing my appetite but forcing myself to eat regular meals so my blood sugar level doesn't crash (happens easily). I sm chuffed because I am seeing one of my all time favourite bands tomorrow - They Might Be Giants. Sooooo excited! :)


----------



## puppycat

9 babies - you have been through such a lot, I think you're incredibly strong and brave :hugs:

Inoue the 2ww or for you the 11 day wait - lucky thing! Beginning to wish I had OPK'd :coffee:


----------



## 9babiesgone

allmuddledup said:


> Welcome to the TWW Inoue! :hugs:
> 
> Kaede, that is so true about the eternal wait between BFP and 1st appointment. :dohh: I'm 2 weeks down and 1 to go til my scan. Don't know how I'm gonna make it without exploding! :hissy:
> 
> 9babies, you aren't crazy, you have been through hell. I know it's nigh on impossible to fight the need to hold a baby in your arms after a loss and especially multiple losses but please try to take care of yourself first and foremost. You have 2 precious children who need you already and from the sounds of it you could face the same complications again that you've just had. Have your doctors given you any hope that you can expect a better outcome if you were to conceive again? How does your husband feel about TTC again?
> 
> Dee, I'm really glad to hear you are doing well. Chipper is good!! :thumbup: We are so in the same boat with the worries and doubts but all your symptoms sound great. :dance:
> 
> AFM I'm ok. Anxious for my scan which is one week from today (when I wake up tomorrow I will smile and tell myself "only 6 more days!"). I seem to be losing my appetite but forcing myself to eat regular meals so my blood sugar level doesn't crash (happens easily). I sm chuffed because I am seeing one of my all time favourite bands tomorrow - They Might Be Giants. Sooooo excited! :)




puppycat said:


> 9 babies - you have been through such a lot, I think you're incredibly strong and brave :hugs:
> 
> Inoue the 2ww or for you the 11 day wait - lucky thing! Beginning to wish I had OPK'd :coffee:

I am taking care of myself, my midwife is totally ok with me trying again. but my regular doctor thinks I shouldnt. but I Really want ot try again, I wont be trying for another 6 months though so no worries. I am taking care of myself. 
thanks puppy!!! 
I dont feel so strong though. I feel very weak.


----------



## puppycat

I've always believed 'what doesn't kill you makes you stronger' - it is hard but every day it gets easier I guess. Although after 12 losses I am honestly amazed by your strength and determination. I know how I felt in April after the second loss and I didn't think I could go through it again but... words cannot explain how much I am inspired by your courage :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Oh my god! Just took my bra off when I was getting ready for bed... My boobs have never hurt so much in my life!!! They feel like they're gona fall off :/ my nipples are always perked up lol, and they are SO painful :( I couldn't even give DH a hug and I've actually had to ask him to sleep in the spare room tonight in case he touches them in the night >.< I know any symptoms are good symptoms... But OUCH! Haha

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks puppy that means a lot to me!!! and yOU can do it. if I can, yOU can!!!

sending :hugs: and love and light today!!


----------



## Kaede351

9babiesgone - I agree with Puppy! You've gone through hell, and you've come out of it still a beautiful person. That makes you strong in my books. One loss was bad enough, I admire you so much. You must be one of the strongest people I've met on these boards :) :hugs:

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks kaede!! I can not say how much it means to me to hear that, after the week I have. YOu are such a blessing to me, all of you ladies, and jsut hearing all the good news, and positivity in this thread makes me feel so so much better. 


<3 :hugs:

sticky :dust: for you Kaede!!
and :dust: for you puppy!!


----------



## puppycat

I'm off to bed now ladies, can't keep eyes open zzzzzzzzzzzz

Night xx


----------



## Kaede351

@ 9babiesgone - thanks hun :) but it's more like I should be saying thanks to you! It's ladies like you who have kept going through everything that kept me going too :) I'm so grateful I found this forum! I really don't know what I'd do without it! I've found some amazing friends on here and I can't imagine life without you all now :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Night night Puppy, Hun :D

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

Kaede351 said:


> @ 9babiesgone - thanks hun :) but it's more like I should be saying thanks to you! It's ladies like you who have kept going through everything that kept me going too :) I'm so grateful I found this forum! I really don't know what I'd do without it! I've found some amazing friends on here and I can't imagine life without you all now :)
> 
> XxX

I know I tried to stay away bc of the losses, but I found it was making it worse, and it gets bette rwhen I come in here, and read all the positivity and see all the support. I really dont know where I would be without all you lovely ladies!!!

:hugs:

I feel so loved tonight!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Ofc you're loved chick haha :) :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

9babies - we love you, dont stay away! I'm so sorry for what you have had to go through, i cant imagine it, but we must stick together here and hopefully your future will be just as you want it :flower:

Kaede - my boobies have veins and the bit around my nipples is all lumpy (sorry TMI!) I can defintely see changes and mine are not very big - hopefully pregnancy will make them bigger! And yes they are very tender.

Muddled - happy 6 weeks! Not long to goooooooo till scan! And have a fabulous time at the gig today - you will be tired after but i found it was great to do something totally different and take your mind off things - have fun!


----------



## Deethehippy

Just a question: for the last day or two i have had pinchy twingy pains below my belly button, not on the sides but right in the middle. What could this be? it does not hurt as such but i am aware of it. It worries me.


----------



## xSamanthax

Dee i think they are just strecthing pains hun, i had them there too at the start :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Happy 6 weeks AMU... :)

Hope your all doing well..


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have great news I finally stopped bleeding, it has been an week and 4 days of bleeding since my procedure. and I can say. thank goodness!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Hey girls, I really don't know how you ladies with children can do being pregnant! Haha. Got my little cousin for tea today (he's 5), and I'm shattered already! Haha XD got a trip to the park lined up for in a minute XD I'll sleep well tonight I think lol 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

That is good news 9babiesgone!!!! :D

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

9babies-thats wonderful news..

Kaede-I have an almost 2 year old dd.. lets just say i love nap time.. lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

I know I am so happy I finally dont have to deal with bleeding for awhile now!! : )


----------



## Deethehippy

Thats good 9babies  Now you can move forward a bit easier.

I get mega tired and mine are sorta grown up (9 and 11) but i do have a lively puppy too!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I remember when I was pregnant and running after my 2 kids was really exhausting but so worth it. can not wait till I get a chance again.


----------



## Kaede351

Well that was our trip to the park ruined :( got there and there was a group of older lads playing football, so just ignored them and Tyler went and played on the climbing frame. But they started being inappropriate and swearing and shouting stupid things that made me feel sick, so I had to bring him home :( now we're stuck watching films... I'd rather have him at the park :(

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Ladies,
I am not sure if i have calculated how far along i am correctly....please could you try to do the maths for me?
The first day of my last AF was 30th May and i think i ovulated on the 18th June. (I usually ovulate 6 days after the 'average cycle at 14 days' so around day 20) Am i 5 weeks and 4 days or 5 weeks and 6 days?
I know 2 days isnt much difference but it would make all the difference to paranoid me! 
Thanks in advance, i cant get my head around it!
Dee :flower:


----------



## pip7890

What's your normal cycle length Dee?

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

34-36 days Pip - it tended to vary though usually 36.
I do think i ovulated on the 18th June though so maybe my cycle was gonna be a shorter one?


----------



## pip7890

According to BabyCentre, using LMP 30 May 2011 and a cycle length of 36 days makes your EDD 13 March 2012 which equates to 5w today.

I also had a look at another site which says:

How Pregnancy Due Date is Calculated

From conception vs last menstrual period

The average duration of pregnancy is 38 weeks (266 days) from conception. Predicting the pregnancy due date based on conception is the most accurate way to calculate one's due date, but usually the date of conception is not known. Therefore, the due date is generally calculated from the first day of the last menstrual period (LMP). In this case, 2 weeks are added to the calculation giving a total of 40 weeks (280 days). This is based on the assumption that ovulation/conception occurs on cycle day 14 in the "average" 28 day menstrual cycle.

From ovulation

Calculating the due date from LMP is subject to error since ovulation varies in its timing from the onset of menstruation among different women and from cycle to cycle. Calculating the pregnancy due date from ovulation is more accurate than from the last menstrual period.

So, if we assume you ovulated on 19 June (ie 30 May + 20 days) it calculates your due date as 11 March 2012 which makes you 5w2d.

Overall then, not much help as these dates come out worse than yours! I'd stick with 5w4d as then when you do get a scan it will be much better to be moved forward than to be moved back.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks for that Pip - i think some of those calculating sites go by the nearest week and dont allow days too. I guess the scan will tell me for sure like you say.
I had this problem with my first two children, the doctors always based it on a 28 day cycle despite me saying that i would of conceived much after typical day 14. Both my children were born exactly 14 days late! Maybe i should go by my instsincts a bit too


----------



## Deethehippy

If i base the calculations on conception date (there are a few sites that you have that option) of 18th jue then i am 5weeks 6 days - hmmmmm. I think i will leave my ticker for now but i could be a bit ahead of it.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Dee this stuff is confusing to me too.. I dont o on day 14 either... my dd was always a week behind, i think due to oing so much later..


----------



## lilrojo

Ms has been really kicking my butt today.. saltine cracker are my best friend..


----------



## Deethehippy

I got a bit sicky tonight before we ate - its only really when i am hungry at the moment....i hope it picks up soon because it is a good sign they say


----------



## lilrojo

You will be eating your words dee, when ur head is in the toilet everday


----------



## Paige.Br

I am feeling the loss of your angel. Although I have not experience it in my real life, I am really much touched with incidents like this. I do love kids and I cant afford losing one. I am wishing you to have numerous showers of kids. :wohoo:


----------



## Inoue

Happy weekend ladies!! :friends:

I got my cross lines on FF yesterday so im now 4DPO ~ YAY! :yipee:. I also have quite a short LP (9-11 days) so ill be testing on Sat 23rd if AF can stay away till then.. not holding up too much hope incase my body hasnt recovered yet from the mc. Guess ill wait and see! :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

Tested this morning with a digi and 'not pregnant' meh.
I know they're not overly sensitive but I didn't have anything in the house except the digi. Lets see if AF shows


----------



## Kaede351

How many dpo are you puppy? I'll be keeping my fingers crossed the witch stays away for you!

XxX


----------



## puppycat

I'm between 9 and 12 dpo, most likely 11dpo x


----------



## Deethehippy

Puppy - i wouldn't go near digis until after AF was due....they are not so sensitive.
Hope AF stays away for you this weekend and maybe you can then try a FRER 
Good luck to you too Inoue :flower:

My poor OH was up all night throwing up! We had fish and chips last night so he thinks it may have been a dodgy bit of fish, i feel so sorry for him but am glad i didnt get it! If it turns out to be a bug though then we all could catch it so fingers crossed its not! :wacko:

Hope everyone is doing good today


----------



## Kaede351

Try a superdrug test puppy, those are pretty good :)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

I did my last SD test a few days ago. I need an owl to go get one for me!


----------



## Kaede351

Haha! Been watching Harry Potter by any chance? 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Just a question... I noticed today when I got out of bed and stretched and just now when I stretched again I get kinda like a pulling sensation in my lower left and right sides... Like where my hip bones are but more to the front? Lol... Is that the muscles and stuff stretching? Haha, just never noticed it before XD

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I used to get those when I sneezed, Sharp pains.


----------



## Kaede351

Not exactly sharp, more like the feeling you get after you've had cramp and then stretch it out? Like a pulled muscle? Really don't know how to describe it lol!

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede, those pulling sensations are the ligament pains I was talking about the other day! Nice to hear they're getting you now as well! :thumbup:

Dee, I hope whatever has gripped your OH that it leaves you and MiniWig alone. :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you both Puppycat and Inoue. :dust:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, thought so  Is anybody else's bellies starting to firm up? I can feel all the muscles getting firmer under my podge down real low haha, just above my pubic bone. Or am I imagining things? Lol

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Lol. Kaede, my podge is extensive so I don't expect to notice any significant changes for another month at least. You definitely could be feeling something (as your uterus expands, it pushes everything else up) though I don't think the uterus itself rises above the pubic bone for a few more weeks at least.


----------



## Kaede351

It's only literally just above the pubic bone haha... Might even be my bladder XD it's full so often now I've nearly forgotten what it feels like to NOT need a wee :haha:

Sickness hasn't hit properly yet though haha. My aunty was quite jealous I haven't really had much sickness yet. She had hyper... Umm... Can't remember the word XD where you're excessively sick? Hyperemysis? Lol. She had that from about 3 weeks to about 20. I get moments where I feel a bit blegh (right now for example haha), but nothing too bad. Hoping this is as bad as it gets tbh XD haha

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Deethehippy said:


> If i base the calculations on conception date (there are a few sites that you have that option) of 18th jue then i am 5weeks 6 days - hmmmmm. I think i will leave my ticker for now but i could be a bit ahead of it.

Hi Dee! :wave: Regarding your due date, I calculated mine based on when I ovulated (17th June at the latest) so I think you may be only 1-2 days behind me if you ovulated on the 18th June. I think you should calculate it in whatever way you feel best about. I have never had a 28-day cycle either and it really annoys me that the NHS completely disregards our input about cycle length but, at least in my NHS area, they recalculate your due date based on the 12ish week scan and baby will come when baby feels like it anyways :haha: so it's all theory til then. I just keep my own dates separately and take what the doctors say with a grain of salt if they don't take my ovulation day into account when telling me what to expect.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## allmuddledup

Sounds like you aunty was very unlucky Kaede. I think for most women proper morning sickness kicks in between 6-8 weeks. I've mostly just had fleeting blegh moments myself so far but I've also only just hit 6 weeks so there is still time for it to set in. :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, fingers X'd it doesn't get too bad 

Yeah, my aunty was a bit unlucky like. She had gestational diabetes from about 20 weeks, as well as back problems. But she was quite a bit overweight when she got pregnant. However! She came out of it a dress size smaller once Mathew was born! Haha. She lost LOADS of weight. Whether due to the sickness, or through eating healthier towards the end because of the diabetes I don't really know. Probably a bit of both haha.

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Muddled - i feel like i am 6 weeks today because i am almost sure i ovulated on the 18th though i could be wrong so i dont want my ticker to be ahead of itself! I am kinda scared today because my angel died at 6.5 weeks so i feel like the following week or so is crucial to get me past what happened before, whatever did happen.
I dont have proper morning sickness either yet though just like you and Kaede. i have waves of feeling bleurgh and sicky but it comes and goes a lot. I remember morning sickness after 8 weeks with my son and daughter so i just have to wait, i was telling Lilrojo yesterday, i just wish i was soooo sick and that way i would feel more positive! 
I get pains on the sides and also when i sneeze or move quickly too.
One more week at work and the next week i am off to see the doctor to beg for a chance of an early scan. 
Are you having a good weekend so far? How was the music thingy?


----------



## Kaede351

Ugh!!! Okay, I feel quite sick right now haha. And DH wants me to go and cook... At half past midnight :/ might tell him to get stuffed XD haha

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Hah. Kaede, that sounds like a fair response under the circumstances. :haha:

Dee, I know this week will be hard for you. Maybe it will help if you can remind yourself that you've got 2 lovely children who made it well past 6.5 weeks and tell yourself that MiniWig will do the same. I really hope your GP will let you have a reassurance scan. I'm keeping everything crossed on all fronts. :hugs:

I'm having a great weekend so far thanks. The TMBG gig was so much fun. Saw the new HP film as well. Xander has his school fair today. I'm staying nice and busy. All is good.


----------



## puppycat

Girls is an almost positive OPK a good sign at 10-12dpo?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0294.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## allmuddledup

Puppycat, I would say it can go either way. Some women have a bit of an LH surge before AF is due (I know I have had this happen). On the otherhand, it could also be picking up HCG. I wouldn't get your hopes up just yet because you can get LH readings after Ov without it being a BFP. :hugs: I'd say try again tomorrow morning with a FRER or SuperDrug if you can. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0298.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 16









IMAG0295.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 13









IMAG0296.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Kaede351

I'm on my iPhone so I can't really see. I'll have a look when I get home :) 

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

I see a faint line. but it is very very hard to see. I would wait a couple more days and then test again.


----------



## allmuddledup

Puppycat, I couldn't see anything clearly I'm afraid. There might have been the faintest hint of a line on the second two but I couldn't tell if I was imagining it or not. :dohh: Like 9babies says, try again in a couple days (or tomorrow with FMU if you can't wait a couple days). :hugs: I really hope you get your BFP this time Puppycat. :dust:


----------



## Kaede351

Gaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! I really am hating DH right now!!!!  he's being a complete and utter idiot over something really stupid! I thought it was ME who was supposed to be getting the frigging mood swings, not him!!!!!!!!!! I just want to SCREEEEEAAAAAMMM!!!! aaargh >.<

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Puppy - on the 2nd i think i see something faint. FX to you for tomorrows tests 
Do you have any more left to keep testing?


----------



## puppycat

Hey Dee I have one more of these strips - they're called Clear Response but no idea what miu they are. I will do it fmu but these were donw after holding my wee for like an hour so i'm shocked there was anything! I have high hopes for the morning :)

I have just bought some out of date digis from ebay :D


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck to you sweetie - we want you to join us soon!


----------



## puppycat

What about this?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0299.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sure i can see a faint line on that too but hard to be sure on my tiny laptop.
Test with FMU in the morning - cant wait to see the results!


----------



## Kaede351

I see something faint on that one! Ooo, exciting :D I hope this is it! :D

XxX


----------



## puppycat

I'm just shocked that there's ANY line when I did it at 4pm and had only been at 3pm!! Literally forced it to test :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Heheeh I decided to forward my ticker 1 day because i feel sure i ovulated on the 18th June - can always change it again when i get a scan


----------



## puppycat

Dee in that case HAPPY 6 WEEKS!!! lol


----------



## Deethehippy

Keeping everything crossed for you Puppy (hugs)


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, happy 6 weeks Dee :D I still got 3 days to go :( I really wish it would hurry up and get to 8 weeks already! haha. I want my midwife appointment! And my date for my first scan!!!

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Yeah i want it to hurry up so badly too - can i forward my ticker until 13 weeks? LOL
If off to the doctors in week 7 i think so i can see the midwife shortly after and BEG for a scan.


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh, HAPPY 6 WEEKS DEE & MINIWIG!! :headspin:

Puppycat, I am looking forward to tomorrow's test!! :hugs:

Kaede, are you feeling better now? Sorry to hear your OH is upsetting you. :(


----------



## Kaede351

Hehe, yes I'm fine. He was in a bad mood earlier when I mentioned to him there was a cot I liked in the Argos catalogue (I know it's early... but I figured if I ease him into it early he'll have more of an idea of it all rather than being shocked later on haha), and he was completely ignoring me so I said "You just don't care do you?" He just glared at me and said "Not really, no." I was sooooo angry at him!

But he's appologised and without telling me what he was doing he cancelled 2 online subscriptions for his games he plays and then said to me "If you really like that cot, we'll have £20 extra a month now, we can save for it.". And he also came in and did all the housework when we got home... so he's redeemed himself and I'm his friend again now lol. 

I think it's a mix of both of us feeling a bit stressed after the loss last time. I know I'm still feeling nervous about it all, and he won't say anything to me because he tends to hide how he's feeling. But I know he's feeling the same way. So it's kinda sweet in a way... even if he does get bad tempered sometimes haha

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Wow... that came out as more of an essay than I intended it to haha. But in short, yes I'm fine :haha:

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm a bit scared tonight :( - i have low back pains.
Please dont let this be something bad..


----------



## puppycat

I think aches and pains must be part and parcel because I've had crampy type aches last night and tonight. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I've been getting back ache too Dee, and also my muscles in my belly feel really sore. Like I've done a REALLY intense work out lol. But then also my leg and arm muscles hurt too????? lol :/ I'm just aching all over in general XD

I'm sure it's nothing hun :) Try and relax 

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm scared to death at any twinge or ache Kaede :/
I suffer IBS which gives me bowel cramps that can feel just like uterus cramps so i dont know which it is, that makes it scarier.
I need to chill out but am just so scared some days..


----------



## Kaede351

I understand that. I'm scared alot, but trying to think positive and relax :) We'll get throuhg this together :) We're all going through the same kind of things, so I think it helps to share :)

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

hey friends. I started bleeding again this morning. so now it would be almost 2 weeks, bc I only stopped yesterday then It started up again today. not fair at all.

:cry:


----------



## xSamanthax

OMG 9babies, i am so so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: This time you could just be one of these ladies that bleed, maybe everything is still ok :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all having a great day..

My ms is back, at least i got a 1 day break.. :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

xSamanthax said:


> OMG 9babies, i am so so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: This time you could just be one of these ladies that bleed, maybe everything is still ok :hugs:

no the thing is. I Had to have a termination due to kidney failure, so I already bled for 1 week adn 4 days, and then yesterday it stopped, adn restarted today. : (


----------



## xSamanthax

9babiesgone said:


> xSamanthax said:
> 
> 
> OMG 9babies, i am so so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: This time you could just be one of these ladies that bleed, maybe everything is still ok :hugs:
> 
> no the thing is. I Had to have a termination due to kidney failure, so I already bled for 1 week adn 4 days, and then yesterday it stopped, adn restarted today. : (Click to expand...

:dohh: :dohh: Sorry hun i totally forgot about that! :blush: :blush: :dohh: I'm such an idiot! I'm so so sorry that your bleeding has started again :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry about the bleeding hun :( fingers crossed it will stop real soon :hugs:

The midwife finally called about my first appointment! It's next Wednesday. I'll be exactly 7 weeks :D I'm excited! Haha, but Im sure it'll be really boring XD I just want my scan date! Haha

XxX


----------



## puppycat

sorry 9 babies :hugs:

Started bleeding here too so 27day cycle, false positives? Just confused and fed up - it's one thing to have constant BFN but quite another to get BFP then bleeding and cramps :cry:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks ladies. It is making me so depressed!!! uggh. 

I am sorry puppy!! I hope it is nothing serious, can you go to the doctor?

:hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Aww puppy, I'm so sorry hun :( maybe it's an implant spotting?

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Will see how it goes :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

:hugs: IT probably is just implanting!!! dont give up hope yet.


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry Puppy and 9 babies, wish for both of you the bleeding could stop.


----------



## allmuddledup

Puppycat and 9babies, I'm sending you both lots of hugs. 

9babies, I had bleeding off and on for about 3 weeks when I had ERPC at the time of losing Gerri. I think it's in the range of normal but still very upsetting after everything you've been through. I would just recommend that you watch out for any pain at this point as that could be a sign of infection and that can sometimes be behind prolonged bleeding (but it can also be normal to still having bleeding at this point :wacko:).

Puppycat, I'm so sorry to hear that AF got you. If you think you definitely had a positive on your HPTs then I would strongly recommend talking to your doctor as that would make 3 losses in a row for you and that is the point at which the NHS is supposed to investigate fertility issues. I'm just so sorry you are on this constant emotional yo-yo. TTC sucks, no 2 ways about it. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

AMU sums it up beautifully.

:hugs: to you both.

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Omg, I was so ill this morning lol. Just felt like I was going to be sick from getting up until almost lunchtime. Was awful :/ but hopefully it means everything is going well this time :D

How is everyone else today? :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Kinda dead in here today.. hope everyone is doing well..

Today must be a break day from the ms from hell.. lol.. Yesterday was terrible.. all day on the couch and in the bathroom.. happy for a break.. :) Havent eaten much today maybe that has helped.. who knows, right.. im tired and ready for a nap.. dd will take one soon maybe i can rest too.. its 96 degrees out.. ugh.. feel over 100 with the humidity.. im so tired of this heat.. going out swimming later.. excited for that.. well my dd is.. lol.. not so much me..


----------



## Deethehippy

Hey Lilrojo
I am ok thanks, had a bit of backache/leg ache tonight which scares the hell outta me but i have been busy and stood up for most of the day so hopefully its just that. 
Wish i could be sick or have some new symptoms to reassure me everything was ok. Gonna see the doctor next week and book up to see the midwife at 8 weeks hopefully.
Glad you are not so sicky today..:flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am in a ton of pain should I go in, I have been bleeding for about 1 week and 6 days!! and it hurts really really bad.


----------



## puppycat

If it's hurting Shana I'd say to go yes, hope they can give you some pain relief at the very least :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

If it's that bad Hun you should get some help :)

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

Ok I am calling hubby to come pick me up. I will keep you updated when I get back. thanks for all the support :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Hope they can help with the pain hun, glad your getting it checked out :hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

hello lovelys!!!! :)
How are you all???
Iv had some serious symptons with this pregnancy!..
*Sickness ALL day (first thing when i wake up too when i go to bed)
*Boobies killing me!
*Back pain
*Lots of clear/mucas CM
*Frequent peeing - getting up 3 times in sleep to pee :blush:

So hoping these are all good signs :) sooo different to last time ladies so im hoping all with go okay this time! just been thinking to myself about last time and how scared I still am but you ladies all helped me SO SO SO much - if it wernt for all your words of advise i would be a total and utter mess to this day so just wana give you ones who have been there from the beginning massive hugs :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## pip7890

9babies - I think it is sensible to get it checked out. AMU had a lot of problems after her ERPC so she may be able to offer some advice. 

Emz - hello lovely. Glad all is going well for you. How's the love nest?

Lilrojo - I've been swimming today. It was great as all my pelvic pain and back ache disappeared whilst I was in the water. 

Dee - enjoy the break from nausea. You may be one of the lucky ones who don't get hit with it!

Puppycat - hello honey. Any news on your bikes?

Kaede - how are you doing?

Everyone else - hello!

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

hehee:) me to hun! so scared but fingers crossed everything will go good :) Its really good thankyou! going to bed soon because got stupid ass work! God I hate it! so stressful and control freaks! Blurghh! hows everything with you hun? x


----------



## joey300187

Emily whens ur next scan? glad u have lots of strong symptoms to reassure you! xxx


----------



## puppycat

Pip we will find out tomorrow hopefully. The company we changed to have looked at our bikes and are waiting for a valuation to decide if they're worth fixing or not.


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed you get the news you want Puppycat. 

I'm fine Emz. It would have been my due date this Thursday so feeling a little low about that. 

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

joey300187 said:


> Emily whens ur next scan? glad u have lots of strong symptoms to reassure you! xxx

3 days hun :) (Friday) so scared but fingers crossed!! :) thanks hun! my boobs arnt as bad today so hoping its just them calming down abit xxx



pip7890 said:


> I'm fine Emz. It would have been my due date this Thursday so feeling a little low about that.
> 
> Pip x

Ooh hun :hugs: Would have been my due date 4th august so not looking forward to that day :( just trying to see it as angel baba sent us a little brother or sister for his/her birthday :( im guna go bed now - sleepy :( .. let me know if you need chat Pip <3 nuh night <3 xxx


----------



## joey300187

awww Pip bless u dd are s hard arnt they, it was our first angels 1st birthday on 29th may was so bittersweet with expecting bubs now n that. still find it crazy to think i shud have a 14 month old :(

Aww Em that scan will be so good! dunno if u rememner my first scan witht this little one it was 8+5 and u could see loads!! (its on the first page of my journal if u fancy a peek) xxx


----------



## puppycat

Pip my best friend is due on Thursday, you were prob in first tri with her; sugarfairy?
It will be hard hum but your angel sent you wrigglebum :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww.. Pip big hugs for Thursday.. I also had my due date on June 4th.. as I just lost my second beanie.. Angel baby sent you that wonderful little boy growing your tummy and my angels sent me mine right after.. I think we never get more than we can handle.. :) Hugs though as these days can be hard.. at least your out of first tri.. :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

so I am back. uggh. well that was short lived I was there for 30 minutes, and t hen I had to take my kids to the park. and t hey gave me no pain relief at all, and they pretty much told me it is probably my period, the first week was from the procedure, and then now it is finally my actual period. they didnt check me out or anything. : (


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry 9babies.. thats terrible.. how would they know if its your period yet.. and why would your period hurt so bad.. I would seek a second opinion if you could..


----------



## 9babiesgone

I cant seek a 2nd opinion

I have to see my pcm, and tehy wouldnt give me a referral so I am stuck. : (


:cry:


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry 9babies.. wish you could see someone else who wants to help and listen to you.. my heart goes out to you and Im praying you feel better soon.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks your support means so much to me!! :hugs:

how are you doing??


----------



## lilrojo

We are all here to support you.. I just feel so bad that your in so much pain and cant get any help from anyone.. :( Makes me sad..

Im good.. baby wise.. have had some terrible ms but I know that the worse the feel the better baby is doing.. and as long is baby is okay then so am I.. Go for my next appt on the 27th.. nothing really all that fun.. just meet with the dietician and my ob for a general checkup..


----------



## 9babiesgone

awe congrats again, ms is a good sign!! I am really happy for you and genuinely so .

:hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww 9babies hun, i am so sorry they didn't help you, that really sucks!!! :grr: I really really hope the pain stops soon and you are feeling 'better' :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

9babies, I'm really concerned for you. Severe abdominal pain this amount of time after a uterine procedure is often a sign of infection. I'm shocked that they didn't even try examining you (probing your abdomen at the very least and noting your response if you are in real pain would tell them a lot). If you are still in pain I would go back and insist that they examine you for a uterine infection (normally assessed by physical exam and vaginal swabs) because if you are getting more pain than your period would normally give you then I think there is most likely a problem. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

There is so much other stuff going on in here since I was last able to pop on. For all you ladies with the bad MS (Lilrojo, Emz and Kaede I believe) I hope it doesn't last too long for you. :hugs: In the meantime, try to be reassured by it. :hugs: Dee and I seem to be the only ones not getting hit hard by MS and I have to admit it's worrying. I am just trying to reassure myself that my one previous successful pregnancy was not fraught with bad MS. How about you Dee? How was MS in your pregnancies with your 2 big kiddies?

Puppycat, I hope the bike saga ends well. Fingers crossed for you!

How are all you ladies still TTC doing? Inoue, haven't heard from you in a couple of days! I hope the TWW is treating you well. :hugs:

To Pip, Suze, Sam, Poppy, Joey and Mami (apologies if I left anyone off) I hope all is going perfectly with your big baking babas. All the annoying aches and pains of pregnancy should have started setting in for most of you by now. Sending you all big hugs as you enter or near the final lap of the journey. :hugs:

AFM, i've got my scan tomorrow morning at 6w6d. I'm nervous and excited. Also, I'm sending my thoughts out to Pip who's angel was due tomorrow. :cry: Hang in there hun. I hope Wrigglebum gives you some mega kicks tomorrow to remind you all is not lost. Your angel is going to have a little brother. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Morning girls, feeling sick again this morning :( I bought some dry biscuits to nibble at work yesterday, but I left them at work so can't even have one of those before I get up! I'm scared to move in case I'm sick, but I have to be at work soon... It's a good job I only work 5 minutes away!

XxX


----------



## emilyrose.x

Yea Joey i member your scan :) arwww' im excited now :) hehe! im 8 weeks 4 days today (from LMP) and iv been gettin like twinges but stronger than usual - not painful just a little uncomfortable and weird? is it me insides stretching? it is normal rightt?? :wacko: bloody body! lol!

x


----------



## joey300187

yeah will be ligament pain hun! i had a really sharp like stabbing pain it felt like it was up and inside if that makes sense! lol all totally normal :). cant wait to see ur pic hun! xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy 8 weeks Lilrojo and happy 6 weeks Kaede! :thumbup:

Sorry that you are in pain 9babies, i agree with the others, if it continues you should go back and ask to be seen again, it doesnt sound quite right. Hugs to you and hoping today works out better :hugs:

Muddled, only 1 day until you meet Jazzle! :happydance: I'm sure you are excited and scared all at the same time, but i have high hopes that Jazzle is going to look awesome and be just fine 

I felt a bit sick this morning, i have a VERY high gag reflex, cant even remember the last time i was actually sick, i think it was when i has morning sickness with my son around 12 years ago! With my son i got sick at 8 weeks so maybe (hopefully) i have worse to come. 
I feel pretty gaggy if i put things to my mouth, this morning i was combing my hair and i know its grose but i hold the comb in my mouth briefly sometimes whilst i adjust the hairdryer or my hair, and i couldnt do that today cus it made me gag. I am trying to eat little and often and am still very hungry though have gained no weight!

Does anyone else feel like there is something in their stomach? its a bit hard to explain but i feel like i have a tennis ball in my body, i'm not sure how big my uterus would be right now and i am not showing at all but i feel like there is something there?? Like a pressure or something.

I am typing too much, hope everyone else is ok 

Emily - i think stretchy twinges and pains are all ok, its probably just everything growing. :flower:


----------



## puppycat

:wave:

Emz so glad you're getting all the normal stretchy paions :Thumbup: tis a good sign

9babies I cannot believe they didn't even examine you!! :growlmad: I hope you're feeling better today but I'd definitely go back and not take no for an answer!

AMU can't wait to see your scan :happydance:

Pip, Inoue, Logan, Sam, Kaede, Dee, Joey :hugs:

Poppy should be home today :)

AFM raining like crazy here today, no plans which is probably just as well! Quiet day in hiding from the weather.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks ladies!! I am in more pain today, so I might go back in.


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Dee :) and yes, when I rub my hand over my belly, just above where my pubic bone is, it feels really firm and as if there's a little bump there... Which is CRAZY because I'm only 6 weeks :/ surely I shouldn't be feeling ANYTHING yet?! Lol XD

The sickness was only short lived today, only lasted about an hour so I was lucky today haha.

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 6 weeks Kaede.. :)

Yay Im a raspberry today.. :) So fun to change from week to week.. 

AMU-So excited to see jazzle tomorrow... just keep faith all will be okay.. Big Big Hugs..

9babies-I would def go in and be seen again..

My sickness has also settled a bit.. not all day at least.. just random moments for the last day.. today seems okay so far..


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks hun :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

And I'm a sweetpea today! Lmao.

Oh, and forgot to say happy 8 weeks!!! :D

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Hi everyone :flower:

Back from Turkey this morning but really tired not slept since monday night, long journey etc, but hopefully get an early night if korben goes down. Hope everyone is well, will try read back after tea :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Welcome back poppy :D hope you had a great time! Where in turkey did you stay?

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Yay welcome back Poppy.. we have missed you... hope you had a great time..


----------



## allmuddledup

I've got a blueberry in my belly! :yipee: I've also got butterflies in my tummy big time. :wacko: feeling so nervous about scan tomorrow. Eeek!

9babies, I definitely think you should go back to the doctor and insist on being examined properly. I'm still shocked that they didn't even consider that you might possibly have an infection. Lousy doctor. :nope:

I'm glad to hear the MS isn't lasting all day for you Lilrojo and Kaede. :hugs: Good to hear your gag reflex is kicking in though Dee! :haha: it's all very reassuring that there are tiny growing pieces of fruit in your bellies wreaking havoc with your hormones. :rofl:

Welcome back Poppy!!! :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs:

I stopped in Hisaronu hotel was called Asena village, was lovely but way too hot was in the late 40s for last 3 days.


----------



## Deethehippy

Welcome back Pops


----------



## 9babiesgone

hey everyone. so I went in, and I got meds, I might have an infection so they gave me antibiotics. it was the nurse practioner this time and she was much nicer!! she said my ultrasound showed some unusual stuff, so she gave me more meds to clear out what is in there. I just hope I stop bleeding soon. it has been 2 weeks now. and I want to start over.


----------



## Kaede351

So sorry you're having such a hard time hun :( but I'm glad they gave you some mess to help you :) hopefully now you can get everything sorted :)

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks kaede! I hope this gets things going the right way!


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm really glad you got given some medicine 9babies, hopefully now you can feel much better for the weekend


----------



## puppycat

Glad they did something hun, fingers crossed you start feeling better x


----------



## Inoue

Hope your all doing ok! I keep nipping on and seeing if there's any BFP's or preg concerns but it seems everyone is getting sorted in there own way :thumbup:

Im 8DPO today, been testing since 6DPO and all BFN's which is expected - kind of feel abit 'meh :coffee:' with this cycle, dont blame my body for giving up the go after the mc. BUT im still keeping faith ill see two lines again this month :winkwink:


----------



## allmuddledup

9babies, I'm so glad to hear you're finally getting looked after. Did they say what was odd about your ultrasound? It's not unusual for a little bit of tisse from pregnancy to get stuck. Hopefully the meds sort you out. I know the need to move forward. It's so hard when you keep bleeding to feel like you will ever heal. It's very symbolic as well as difficult physically. Hang in there hun. :hugs:

I forgot to say :dance: HAPPY 6 WEEKS KAEDE & SQUIRT! :dance: I have to smile every time I think of your beanie's name. :haha:

I hope this is your month Inoue. :thumbup:

AFM, only 14.5 hours til I see Jazzle for the first time. Can't tell I'm anxious can you? :dohh:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, thanks AMU!!! :D Makes me smile too haha. DH hates it still lol XD

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Inoue - my BFP didnt show up until 10/11 dpo and then it was very very faint and didnt appear in the time limit so probably still a bit early.


----------



## lilrojo

So happy to hear you got seen 9babies.. hope the meds help so you can move on with life.. :)

Amu so excited for you..

Inoune-good luck fxed this will be your month..


----------



## pip7890

Welcome back Poppy. Glad you had a good time but that temperature sounds crazy! I've been struggling here when it hits 20 degrees!!!

9babies - thank goodness they listened to you this time. Hope the meds do their job sooner rather than later and everything gets back to normal. 

Kaede - happy 6w!!! 

Lilrojo - happy 8w!!!

AMU - :hugs:

Dee - how are you feeling now?

Puppycat - :hugs: Sorry you're having a crap time. Just seen on FB about the bikes.

Inoue - fingers crossed for you.

Anyone else - :dust:

Hope you are impressed. I did all of that from memory. The pregnancy fog does lift every now and then!!!

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Pip :D

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Thank you! I usually only have a 10 day LP so im due tomorrow. Done another test this morning and BFN. Temps are a tad stange, ill put a screen print on here in a min and maybe you can say if it looks ... normal :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







FF.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm fine thanks Pip - getting waves of nausea and gaggy at toothbrush but no actual sickness yet, i think (hope) it kicks in more by 8 weeks like it did in my previous pregnancy with my son. I worry every day but intend to see the doc early next week and go from there.


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry Pip, i rudely didn't ask how you were doing? Do you still get any sickness?
Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## pip7890

Inoue - I'm no chart expert but AMU will hopefully have a look for you. 

Dee - I'm fine thanks. Throw up occasionally and retch when I'm tired or hungry. Still have to trick myself when brushing my teeth!!! The fatigue has gone and everyone says how well I look. 

Go see AMU's journal!

Pip x


----------



## babysimpson

Hi Girls,

Siorry I've not been on for a while but nothing to report anyway. still in the TTC stage and to be honest I'm giving up on it. If it was to happen it would have by now.

I'll pop in now and again and I intend to be back if I ever fall pregnant again but it's taking longer than it has done before (and thats after losing some weight) so I'm just going to forget about it all and enjoy what I do have.


----------



## Inoue

Grrrr! Stupid me! Just took a FRER and its beyond negative :cry:

Does that mean im out as its supposed to see a line 6 days early? Im due Fri/Sat time :sadangel:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies! There's a bit to catch up on here! Lets see where to start...

Inoue, Don't give up just yet. In regards to your chart, a big dip a day or two before your period is due isn't a great sign as our temps drop off as progesterone decreases when there isn't an implanted egg. BUT, on the other hand, if the dip appears on 9DPO (which it did) it could be an implantation dip (caused by a surge of estrogen when eggy implants - this can lower your temperature temporarily) If it was an implantation dip, your temp should go back up tomorrow. If it doesn't go back up then the dip is most likely because progesterone is dropping.

It is no surprise that you got a BFN today for 2 potential reasons: 1) The obvious one is that it could be because you haven't conceived this cycle grr:) OR (and this is my favourite one) 2) if that was an implantation dip today then there won't be enough HCG in your system yet to pick up on an HPT (I got my BFP about 36 hours after I had an implantation dip on 9/10DPO). My advice is to see what your temp does tomorrow. If it stays low then I wouldn't even bother with another HPT cuz AF is most likely imminent. If your temp goes back up tomorrow, then I would suggest waiting until Saturday morning and test with FMU. I got my BFP the evening of the day my temp went back up but the following morning gives you an even better chance of BFP. I hope that helps. :hugs: :dust:

:hugs: Pip, I hope today has been gentle on you. You've been in my thoughts all day. :hugs:

Dee, I hope you get the sickness you wish for soon. :haha: I've sort of started to give up on my pregnancy symptoms getting stronger. I felt a few fleeting waves of queasiness today but that could be just as much due to stress as MS. :dohh:

BabySimpson, I'm sorry to hear you sounding so frustrated. I was in the same boat 5 weeks ago, seriously starting to consider giving up. It sounds like a break from "trying" might help. Well done for losing weight. That can go a long way in helping you TTC, even if the results aren't instant. Sending you big :hug:.

As for me, I'm very pleased to announce that our scan today meeting Jazzle for the first time went very well. I did a gender prediction test this morning and it came up "Girl" so I am going to refer to Jazzle as "she" from now until her gender is proven/disproven by the 20-week scan. :smug: She measured in at 6w5d (one day off from my dates that say 6w6d) which is considered normal. They didn't see a corpus luteum on the scan which had me a bit concerned but I just talked to a nurse on the EPU ward who has said that the corpus luteum may have just been compact and solid and therefore indistinguishable from my ovary. Chances are that everything is fine so I am going to go back to being relieved about the outcome of today (a few more pregnancy symptoms wouldn't go amiss though to reassure me!). I spoke to the maternity screening office today after the scan who have now booked me in for my 12ish week scan on 23rd August (11w3-4d). I also have my booking appointment with the midwife on 11th August (9w5-6d) but as we all know, they don't do anything exciting at that appointment, just ask questions about medical history and formulate a care plan.

I think I'm all caught up now. I hope everyone is happy and well and hanging in there, whatever stage you are at! :hug:


----------



## joey300187

really pleased ur scan went well hun :). xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

going back in, bc I am bleeding thru pads and tampons in short amount of time. please pray for me.


----------



## lilrojo

9babies.. I am praying that everything is going to be okay for you... Big big hugs and Im so sorry your having to go through all of this.


----------



## allmuddledup

Sending you lots of love and big hugs 9babies. I hope they get you sorted out in no time. It's awful for you that this is dragging on and on. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Aww 9babiesgone... I'm so sorry you're going through all this :( I pray it all stops for you and you can begin to move on some :hugs:

Glad your scan went well AMU, Hun!!!

Just got a weird phonecall from my uncle... Asked me to meet him at the pub near my house at 7... Very strange! I'm hoping I haven't done anything to upset anyone :/ never know with my family lol... Feeling nervous now! Lol

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Good luck Kaede!! I hope it's nothing serious. families can be odd sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I'm hoping he's just going to ask me to be godmother to Mathew (my new baby cousin)... But I don't understand why I have to meet him at the pub. He could have just asked me on the phone or come here to ask me lol :/ 

But you are right! Families are odd lol... Mine's odd all the time though haha XD

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Thanks for the info AMU!! Appreciate you taking the time to look ~ guess i hope for a temp rise tomorrow :winkwink:. Im just not getting my pre-AF symptoms so its abit strange. Well.. it can only goes two ways! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Good luck Kaede and huge prayers for you 9babies :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

AMU so pleased to hear all went well at your scan :happydance:

9babies praying for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Poppy! It's so good to have you back! :hugs: I love the photo for your avatar. Korben is such a cutie!!!


----------



## poppy666

Aww thanks and i think he knows it lol, glad to be back was too hot for me last few days it was in the late 40s.... now ive got the dreaded thrush :cry:


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh no!! :dohh: do you think it was the heat that brought it on? I hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey, has anyone else noticed we haven't heard from Mami in a while? Last activity on BnB was 9 days ago. I hope she's okay.


----------



## poppy666

AMU i think not DTD for 22wks then finally doing it on holiday caused it :haha: Not heard from Mami i hope her and baby ok cos last time i read she was in hospital :shrug:


----------



## allmuddledup

Lol. Poppy, that's sooo annoying. I used to get thrush everytime I DtD when pregnant with Xander. I can totally sympathise. Luckily I don't seem to have any problem DtD with Alex when pregnant, well except for feeling blegh most of the time, but at least I don't get thrush with him. I think I had an allergery to X's dad. :rofl:

Re: Mami, last we heard she was just discharged from hospital but feeling a bit off and going to see doctor. She was also getting kicked out of home by landlord so that could definitely have something to do with her not being in here if she's had to move house suddenly. Poor Mami.


----------



## Deethehippy

I have felt a bit more sick today - yippeee! Lol

So glad about Jazzles scan Muddled, what a fabulous thing!

Tomorrow is going to be a very sad day for me, both my children are leaving their Primary school, my son goes to top school in september and we changed my daughters primary school because we have moved, i go to the leavers assembly for my son in the morning and i know its going to be very emotional (which i already am at the moment so its gonna be fatal!) They are going to play Take That's 'Never forget' I have tears in my eyes just thinking about it. 
Oh well onwards and upwards, there will be lots of new chnages in the next year in this house


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Dee. :hugs: chin up hun. I always feel a bit emotional when I go to one of X's assemblies, much less one as important as leavers. Cry all you want, I'm sure you won't be the only one. :hugs:

Hey. Hooray for feeling sicky! :yipee: I've felt more queasy than usual myself today. I have mostly put it down to how tired and keyed up I was today but I'm thinking Jazzle may have something to do with it as well! :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

I hope you get a good nights sleep tonight Muddled, you and Jazzle, i think you will because you know everything is good


----------



## xSamanthax

Thinking of you 9babies! hope everything is ok :hugs: And congrats again AMU! :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks again ladies for all your kind words. It is such a relief to know Jazzle is growing and fine. Now I just have another 4 weeks and 5 days till the next scan to find out how Jazzle is doing then. It seems ages away right now but hopefully time will fly and I will have enough pregnancy symptoms to reassure me that she is okay. I am feeling really queasy at the moment which helps. :haha:

How are the rest of you ladies doing? Xoxox


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: 9babies

Cry your heart out tomorrow Dee. If you can't cry at children's assemblies when can you cry?!!

Sorry to hear about your thrush Poppy. I'd kill for some :sex: at the moment but it doesn't appear to be on the cards :cry: as both me and OH are so tired.

That sounds intriguing Kaede. Hope it is only good news.

I've just seen on FB that Gash is in hospital. Her asthma is very bad at the moment and she's just been diagnosed with diabetes. They were talking of giving the baby steroids a day or two ago as s/he appears to be small for dates. Hope things start to improve for her.

:wave: everyone else.

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, I feel so honoured! I got to the pub and my aunty and uncle started off by asking me to be godmummy :D then they went on to say that they are going to make out a Will (just in case ya know), and if anything happened to them they want me and DH to have custody of the boys. My uncle was saying we're the only ones they would trust. I was honestly nearly in tears! I was so proud haha :) awww, and on top of that I went and put £2 in the fruit machine and won £15 lol! Has been a good day XD haha xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Aww thats so sweet Kaede, you ARE a top person i'm sure  
Glad you have had a nice day of nice surprises.


----------



## pip7890

That's lovely Kaede.

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

It's a relief to hear your uncle wanted to talk for a good reason. That's so lovely. :cloud9:


----------



## Kaede351

I was so relieved lol, I really thought I might have upset someone. My family can be quite sensitive lol :/ 

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Lovely, it's such an honour to be chosen as a godparent :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

hey everyone. I just got out and home and I feel so depressed. so so depressed. the said I was hemoragging bc of some tissue stuck in there. so they had to do an dnc to get it out. I hurt really really bad, and they wouldnt give me anything but ibuprofen. so I Hope it works, bc generally regular painkillers dont work for me. 

I am not supposed to pick up my kids for awhile. bc it was causing more stress on my body. and I need to rest. I also need to take 4 iron pills a day. has anyone heard of that???

They gave me meds to help stop the bleeding. so I hope it helps. t hey gave me a few of them at the hospital and a prescription for home.

I feel emotionally drained, and p hysically dead.


----------



## puppycat

9babies when you feel a bit better I think you should write a letter of complaint to your hospital. It is absolutely DISGUSTING that you were sent away when you obviously needed medical attention. It is disgraceful. Not only do you have to deal with the loss of your child but you now have this extra crap to deal with BECAUSE they failed to do their job properly.

It makes me so angry to think everyone in the UK pays for this treatment.


----------



## emilyrose.x

ladies im freaking out! got my 2nd scan tomorrow (8weeks 6 days) and for past few days my boobs havnt been as sore as usual (previously been untouchable!) and now im shitting mysen and thinking worst that tomorrow there wont be a heartbeat :( argg why cant i just enjoy my pregnancy?? im such a effin worry wart!  please tell me that some of you have had untouchable boobs then they have been fine a few days later?? HELLPPP :( x


----------



## poppy666

Emz i had noooooooooooooooooo sore boobs or sickness till week 8, everyone is different and its natural to worry especially after a loss :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Awww Ems, try not to worry honey :hugs:
How exciting to see your little one again!
I don't really remember having sore boobs with Laura, my biggest symptom was weeing loads!


----------



## emilyrose.x

Popzzz!!!!! :hugs: iv missed youu!! .. im so scared babe :( :( iv been having savere sickness - before i went to bed last night then 1st thing this morning but my boobies arnt half as tender as usual and im bricking it :( its at 12pm so got all morning to worry aswel :( did you have days where your boobs KILLED then were fine a few days later? Like on and off tenderness? xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

puppycat said:


> Awww Ems, try not to worry honey :hugs:
> How exciting to see your little one again!
> I don't really remember having sore boobs with Laura, my biggest symptom was weeing loads!

:(:( Im pissin like a race horse! atleast twice in my sleep (wake up and go toilet, not actually pee the bed lol) but this boob thing got me thrown - was dizzy as owt this morning! had to get in bed again because worried i was guna fall over :/ so hoping this a good sign? ahhh i dunno - feckin hormones.. x


----------



## poppy666

Did with my last LO korben, honestly you will be fine and see your little one jumping around tomoz :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

aww sweetie, sure everythings just perfect you have plenty of good strong symptoms, it could even be physcological that they aint hurting 2night. dont forget to drink lots of water (they shudnt have to do an internal then) :) xxx


----------



## emilyrose.x

joey300187 said:


> aww sweetie, sure everythings just perfect you have plenty of good strong symptoms, it could even be physcological that they aint hurting 2night. dont forget to drink lots of water (they shudnt have to do an internal then) :) xxx

:( joeyy im shitting mesen! they not been hurting for last 2 days - only when you like sqeeze them :( hmpphh.. just wish this scan would hurry and arrive so i can know whats happening - im guna give mesen a friggin heart attack at this rate keep riling myself up! ahhhhh and breathe... hehe yea will remember waters bbz :) xxxx


----------



## joey300187

aww bless ya hun!! i used to squish mine in first tri to see if they hurt lol. trust me i dont have to squish em now lol. try not to stress, uve had no bleeding/pain and ur symptoms are all still great. everything will be perfect im sure! p.s u best update us with a pic asap!! lol xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

joey300187 said:


> aww bless ya hun!! i used to squish mine in first tri to see if they hurt lol. trust me i dont have to squish em now lol. try not to stress, uve had no bleeding/pain and ur symptoms are all still great. everything will be perfect im sure! p.s u best update us with a pic asap!! lol xx

iv just 'Googles' it and it says its normal for it to come and go - ie tenderness at beggining of pregnancy then go and come back later on etc - so fingers crossed its okay.. ahh man im a mess!! need to chill lol!! i put a pic on tomorrow babes - fingers crossed all will be okay!!.. i think im guna get some sleep and get ready for tomorrow - really hoping for a good result! guna ask how many heart beats per minute baby doing cos iv never known :) thank you for keeping me sane you lot! i swear, if i hadn't have found this website i would probz be sat in a corner rocking at this point ;) everyone cross their fingers and toes for me!! night night..xxxx


----------



## joey300187

they never told me bpm but might do if u ask, wsa gonna say the other day, mayeb itd do u good to invest in a doppler? can get em off ebay for like 20 quid some people cant pick up baby this early but we heard out little man from bang on 9 weeks. was great for when i had moments like yours and just panicked!. jsut a thought anyways. look forward to seeing your pic xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

puppycat said:


> 9babies when you feel a bit better I think you should write a letter of complaint to your hospital. It is absolutely DISGUSTING that you were sent away when you obviously needed medical attention. It is disgraceful. Not only do you have to deal with the loss of your child but you now have this extra crap to deal with BECAUSE they failed to do their job properly.
> 
> It makes me so angry to think everyone in the UK pays for this treatment.

Yeah they were horrible. I am in the usa though!!! but it sucks over here for sure. I just got a call they are not paying for that visit. I have to pay for it myself. and it is no cheap penny.


----------



## allmuddledup

9babies, I am so sorry to hear you are going through all of this. I don't have the words to say how awful I think it is that you've had to go through the loss of your little one, been treated so poorly by medical staff and are suffering financially now as well as physically and emotionally from the whole affair. It really doesn't get worse than this in my opinion and it's so unfair you've had to go through any of it. You are a strong woman. It would just be nice if Fate would stop testing to see how much you can take. I'm thinking of you hun, sending love and healthy thoughts your way.

Emz, please try not to worry about your fickle boobs. It's is perfectly normal for all pregnancy symptoms (including boob tenderness) to come and go randomly. I personally have had mine go from raging sore to barely tender and back again in the span of a few days. Believe it or not, they will probably stop hurting altogether soon as your body is probably just about finished laying the groundwork (the pain is caused by the changes your boobs are undergoing in preparation for making milk). Boob tenderness is often the first early preggo symptom to dry up in first tri, though sickness etc have a tendency to drag on. :wacko:


----------



## Inoue

Im so sorry to hear about what youve been through 9babies :cry:. Hope the hospital have finally finished all there intervension and you can now relax and get better at home. Hugs to you xxx


AMU - This is my chart from this morning, i had a temp rise but another BFN. I am quite happy though that my LP is increaing (on B complex) as my last LP was only 7 :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







FF 2.jpg
File size: 70.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh! Inoue! Your chart looks very promising. Now let's see what tomorrow holds!! I still think today would be too soon for a BFP if that was an implantation dip. Tomorrow morning is the earliest I would expect to see a BFP really. :dust:


----------



## Inoue

allmuddledup said:


> Ooh! Inoue! Your chart looks very promising. Now let's see what tomorrow holds!! I still think today would be too soon for a BFP if that was an implantation dip. Tomorrow morning is the earliest I would expect to see a BFP really. :dust:

Thankyou!! :hugs: :happydance:

Im trying not to think am i/arnt i, but just cant help it sometimes! Guess i can be pleased that im not on AF as of yet over the weekend. Cant say ive got any symptoms to back up my chart, boobs feel fine (but they were last pregnancy). Only thing is that im v tired so i go to bed earlier and i get an occasional twinge/popping sensation in side of uterus. Im a lame symptom spotter but nevermind! Guess ill get an answer in a few days - thanks for looking hun! xx


----------



## Kaede351

I didn't get my bfp until 2 days after my temp dip, and even then it was very faint... So don't be too discouraged if its not a bfp tomorrow. Your chart looks very promising! :D

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. I am having a trying morning, I Just got off the phone with my insurance company trying to fight this charge. and I am filing a formal complaint against the hospital. I feel like a bag of worms, so so gross, and nasty today

sending love and light and :hugs: to you all!!!

I hope some of you guys good luck will run over to me.


----------



## puppycat

:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 7 weeks amu.. :)

9babies.. Big big hugs and hope your feeling a bit better... stay strong and fight back... :)

AFM-feeling okay.. hungry so will have to go eat soon.. hope your all doing good and ready for another weekend.. :) Oh and I bought a doppler.. excited for it to come.. got it off ebay for 54 dollars... :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks lilrojo feeling a little bit better today.


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww 9babies i'm so sorry for everything you are going through hun :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks samantha. if I dont respond right away it is bc I have to start cleaning. I slacked off badly for 3 days bc of this bleeding.

so now I have to get back to work. : /


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww good luck with the cleaning :hugs: its the one job i hate the most wish it would clean its self!


----------



## Inoue

Just had a wierd splurge of brownish cm/spotting - maybe AF is on her way :cry:


----------



## puppycat

What dpo are you hun?


----------



## Inoue

Im 10DPO and lucky to have it (im usually below 9). I just went to loo again and there none on the liner or on the tissue paper (put a liner on just incase it was thinking of going into full AF) so now im not to sure whats going on :nope:. I dont have any pre-period symptoms like i aways do, im actually quizzing my body to why i havent got period cramping yet.. 

Only thing i can feel is very minor twinges/popping sensation but that doesnt explain why i saw a little bit of brown goo :cry:


----------



## puppycat

Maybe old implantation blood ;)


----------



## Inoue

Can that happen this late though? I thought implantation only happens from 5-8 DPO :(. Maybe ive got _something_ left to cling to then and pray its implantation bleeding. Thanks puppycat :hugs: xx


----------



## puppycat

Yes implant can happen from 5-12dpo but the blood is brown so it's quite old :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Everyone
I am exhausted today after an emotional day with both my kiddies leaving their primary school. It was a lovely leaving assembly for my son but i now feel drained, did not sleep so well thinking about it.
Also feel bleeeurrghh today, sicky feeling seemed to of ramped up and i have been dizzy too. (i get dizziness associated with my migraine thingy anyway so i think hormones are playing havoc with it)
:sick::sick:
Still i musnt moan because after monday i have 6 weeks off work! I hope to chill with the kids and glide through 1st tri 
Hope everyone else is ok and happy 7 weeks muddled.


----------



## joey300187

EMILY where are you? hope alls ok hunni xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Joey-saw on facebook emily posted a piccy of us.. looked to be going great.. just so your not worried..


----------



## joey300187

aww yay!! im gonna have to try and find her on facey hehe thank you! xxx


----------



## lilrojo

yep.. just dont want ppl to worry.. :)


----------



## joey300187

ahh cant find her lol. will wait til she posts pic on here :) xx


----------



## puppycat

Emily flapjack :haha: seriously!


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hello all! yes Joey babes everything okay:) uploaded pic from my phone but cant get on this on phone cos my Blackberry is sh*t!.. been out all day and just started our little scrap book :) my back killing!! :L Joey you need add me facebook! Emily Flapjack Collins!! <3 xxxx

Puppycat - Flapjack came from my OH's name - 'Brown' asin Brownie, Cupcake, Flapjack ..it was "Fxcking" but thought i should change it when i was in a serious relationship with a baby on way ;)

Hope everyone else is okay!! xx


----------



## joey300187

yay!! told you so! hehe, will go search for u on facey now :) massive congrats sweetie, whats ur dd? xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

whoop accepted ;) .. 25th Feb babes but gota ring my GP surgery monday too make my midwife appointment to book my 12 weeks scan and bloods etc :) just started a scrap book :) arw im excited but scared - honestly Joey i was a MESS before the scan - making myself feel sick i was that worried lol! Hows everything with you babes? xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Add me Joey! Lynnette Spragg


----------



## joey300187

eek i got my bfp with this little man on 25th feb! great day that hehe. im all good, so excitied for my 4d scan!! cant wait to see his lil face :).

Puppycat will add ya now xx


----------



## Kaede351

Yuck, yuck, yuck... Why can't MORNING sickness be just that??? Feel sick in the MORNINGS only!!!!! I would be ecstatic if this was limited to only a coule hours in the morning lol, but today has been on and off all day :/

Gosh, it was awkward when I went to my mum's today! My brothers fiancé is living with him there and she recently had a second miscarriage. But before I got there, I'd rang ahead to make sure mum was going to be in, and bro's fiance put a status up on FB saying something along the lines of "why is it everytime I feel like I'm getting over it something HAS to come along and remind me" obviously referring to me... I feel so bad for her, we all know here what it's like to go through a loss... But I feel like I can't even talk to my mum about Squirt because she was hanging around all day and I didn't want to be insensitive :/ was very awkward

How was everyone's day?

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Kaede. :hugs: I'm sorry to hear about you bro's fiancé. It's not fair for either of you. I can understand how she'd be feeling (lord knows I've been through it. Everytime I turned around at work after my losses there was someone else pregnant or bringing in their baby to show it off :dohh:) but you've been through it too and you need your mum! 

I don't know if it's your style, but maybe talking to her about it and the fact that you've been through a loss as well and the long struggle to TTC again... Maybe it would settle her down a bit. I mean, I found it a lot less difficult to accept the fact that people around me were falling pregnant whilst I was struggling to do so when I knew they had been through hell too (like you wonderful ladies on here :hugs: or the lady at work who was TTC for 7 years :shock:). It might help her too to have someone to talk to as well. We all know that being around someone who is pregnant when you are struggling with a loss or LTTTC is difficult but maybe it would put you back on even footing if you talked. 

Either way, I hope she doesn't get in the way of you seeing you mum and being able to talk about Squirt. You've been through the mill too, it's not like you got some free pass to glorious pregnancy without suffering along the way. You need your support too. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

AMU... I have talked to her... Or at least I've tried to talk to her but she isn't at the stage where she wants to listen yet. But yes, I know how it feels when you've been through a loss and then everywhere you turn there are more and more pregnant women. It was upsetting me so much at one point I refused to go to town or to the supermarket. All I can say is thank GOD for home delivery on groceries! But when she's ready she will listen. Thing is, she's one of these people who gets pregnant really quickly. But for some reason she's had 2 miscarriages. I mean it could just be one of those things and next time she migh sail through pregnancy no problem. But like I said, when she's ready she will listen :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede, it sounds like you've given the whole situation with your bro's fiancé your consideration and effort. Nothing more you can do about it now if she doesn't want to engage. :shrug: In the meantime, wooohooo! You're pregnant! :wohoo: You should just do your best to enjoy every day of it and seek the support you need from your family. If one person is having problems with it, all you can do is try not to rub it in her face and just get on with being pregnant and happy about it (and let's admit, nervous and scared sometimes too :wacko:). :hugs:

So how are the rest of my bump buddies doing today? And everyone else? Sending :dust: to those who need it. xoxox


----------



## Kaede351

You're right ^^ I can talk to the rest of my family. Will just have to be tactful around bro's fiancé. My aunty is giving me lots of practice with Mathew lol. Everytime I go round I'm feeding him and dressing him and changing nappies. It's all good practice! And all good fun haha :D 

Well, I'd better remove my lazy self from bed lol. Been awake gor about an hour but couldnt be bothered to move XD getting hungry now though and with hunger comes even worse sickness! So better get sorted haha :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, and I forgot to ask how you are today AMU! :D soo... How are you?! Lol

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Morning! Woke up with no visit from AF so thats a good sign! :winkwink:

My temp went up again (from 98.17 ---> to 98.37) but still getting BFN on IC's. Maybe ill pull out my FRER in the next few days if AF doesnt show up, got everything crossed - never got to 11 DPO before :happydance: x


----------



## Kaede351

Ooooh, good luck Inoue Hun! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh! That's really encouraging news Inoue!!! I wanna see your chart!!! :yipee:

AFM, I'm good. nothing to complain of today. I was feeling really nauseous last night in bed but woke up feeling fine and craving burritos this morning. :haha: I've had a bowl of cereal instead and feel so-so in my tummy now. :wacko: I dug out my old nursing bra this morning because it's the only type I have that doesn't have underwires. My boobs have gotten bigger than they've been in a while and all my other bras are too tight and uncomfortable. My boobs aren't very sore now compared to a week ago but I'm trying not to worry about it. In my last pregnancy the soreness started fading around 8 weeks but my hormones seemed a lot stronger then (that was probably related to Gerri's chromosome disorder). I'm trying to take it as a good sign that my symptoms this time are more similar to my pregnancy with Xander than any other - mild but there. I just keep reminding myself that we saw Jazzle doing just fine 2 days ago. The increase in evening nausea is encouraging in the face of fading boob pain. Okay, I'm just babbling now. Over n out! Xoxox


----------



## Inoue

:haha: Here you go AMU - i did just had a twinge of light brown cm once went for BM but now nothing. Hope i dont get anymore unless it can still be IB? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







FF3.jpg
File size: 67.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## allmuddledup

Inoue, your chart looks great!! :dance: It's even better knowing that you would normally have seen AF by now. I think the brown cm could definitely have been from IB. I have got everything crossed for you hun. Even if you don't get BFP this cycle, just the fact that your LP is lengthening is great news. :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou :happydance:. I am very happy that im on CD26 and 11 day LP, much better compared to other cycles. Guess the B complex does work for some :winkwink:.

Im trying to forget all about preg and AF but its sooooo not easy! lol. Every (tmi) glug i get 'down there' i have to check and its still clear/white cm so FX it stays like that. Oh the joys!! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

oooooh Inoue nice 9dpo implant dip to correspond with your IB ;)


----------



## Inoue

puppycat said:


> oooooh Inoue nice 9dpo implant dip to correspond with your IB ;)

Why thankyou :blush:

Im still not getting any cramps so im over the moon about that! Im usually crippled over when AF is about to begin :(

I ordered my amazon FRER tests the other day so they should arrive soon, I WILL RESIST TO TEST!! :muaha:


----------



## puppycat

Oh Inoue I really have a good feeling about you this cycle.

Scratch that, i have an AWESOME feeling about you this cycle, now get snuggling that beanie :thumbup:


----------



## Inoue

Thats so sweet! :kiss: Why cant we all be mates outside of the laptop - its such a big world! :brat:

Really hope your right! I also have a good feeling but i know it can be taken away from me in an instant :nope:. Hence im sat on my backside doing jack while hubby cooks dinner, no heavy work for me today as i dont want to be responcible for bringing AF on :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

Lol, it is indeed a big world, at least we have BnB eh ;)

I don't blame you, I'm just considering starting dinner off. Gotta feed my little sproglette


----------



## 9babiesgone

I think it might be over. I woke up and there wasnt anything but brown blood left over from last night. Please pray this is the end for the bleeding.


hope you are doing well.

sending hugs love and light


----------



## 9babiesgone

I think it might be over. I woke up and there wasnt anything but brown blood left over from last night. Please pray this is the end for the bleeding.


hope you are doing well.

sending hugs love and light


----------



## puppycat

My best friend is in labour! So excited eeeeek!


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, I really hope this is the end of it for you 9babiesgone, Hun.

Ooo, that's so exciting puppy!

XxX


----------



## puppycat

My step dad rang earlier but I didn't answer it because of all the stuff that went on with my Mum and sisters re the 'animal abuse' allegations. He tried the house phone and DH's phone and left voicemail asking if they could have Laura. I'm so bloody cheesed off - do they really think they can accuse me of abusing my cats 2 days ago then me let them have Laura? I'm still to annoyed. DH feels the same.


----------



## allmuddledup

Sending you love and hugs right back 9babies. I hope it is over for you now or very very soon. :hugs:

Puppycat, it sounds like apologies are in order from your family. I would suggest telling them how they've made you feel and tell them what you need them to do to make up with you. I get the impression they haven't given a lot of thought to how they've made you feel and you seem to need them to understand. I hope you are able to work things out soon. xoxox


----------



## puppycat

Yes they definitely need to apologise but I need to calm down enough to speak to them rationally. I am quite stubborn :)


----------



## emilyrose.x

just had a massive arguement with OH :( worried it will have upset baby.. hoping and praying all will be okay.. we made up now but god he can be a d*ck! one argument shouldn't affect baby should it? im just panicin :(:(


----------



## mami2karina

Hey ladies just wanted to pop in to let you know I have made it to 28+2 now without delivering! I'm on bedrest and we're moving on Monday. NO I won't be moving anything, just driving the truck and barking orders lol. We had an ultrasound Monday, placenta is good no bleeds, baby weighed apprx 2lbs 2oz and was in the 33 percentile but my cervix is now 2.6cm, down from over 6cm at 20 weeks :( I'm still on the nifedipine and it's been keeping the contractions away for the most part but baby is super low. Doctor could feel his head Monday. Cervix is still closed though which is good but man this pressure is HORRID. I am so happy I've now made it to 28 weeks but still worrying constantly about if I'll make it to tomorrow. I want him to hold on at least another 7 weeks but I really don't see it happening :( I don't want my baby to be sick. But at least the neonatologist said if I made it to 28 weeks he would have a good chance of only having minor respiratory issues. If anything changes I'll pop in to let you know. Hope everyone is well. I did see a loss for 9babiesgone, I am so sorry hun.


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, My little cousin was looking at our wedding pictures and he says "you know I noticed something. You look fat in those pictures..&#8203;. Was it a fat dress?" I duno whether to be upset that I looked fat in my wedding photos or be flattered that he thinks I'm skinny now :/ 

Glad everything is going well with you Mami :D

XxX


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: *9babies* Hope this is over for you soon.

Keeping everything crossed for you *Mami*. Stay in there little one!!!!

I'd take it as a compliment *Kaede*! My uncle's partner called me fat on my wedding day - I'd given birth about 12 weeks before and was still breastfeeding. What a bitch!

:wave: everyone else. I've updated the front page. Let me know if anything needs changing.

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Hello everyone
Hope we are all ok
I have been busy today with OHs family over to eat but wanted to stop by to say hi.

9babies - hope this is finally ending the bleeding and pain for you hun.
Mami - i have fingers crossed that baby stays put for a few more months yet.
Pip - thanks for taking care of this thread - it rocks


----------



## lilrojo

Mami-prayers that baby stays inside a little bit longer..


----------



## xSamanthax

*9babies* Hope this is over for you soon hun, You really are a strong woman :hugs: 
*Mami* Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers hun! Hope Baby stays inside longer :hugs:

Sending lots of :dust: for those that still need it!!! Hope you all get your BFP's soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

9babiesgone said:


> I think it might be over. I woke up and there wasnt anything but brown blood left over from last night. Please pray this is the end for the bleeding.
> 
> 
> hope you are doing well.
> 
> sending hugs love and light

:hugs: xxx


----------



## puppycat

My friend had her baby at 2.30am today! By the sound of things she had a rough time of it.
He was 9lb, bless her x


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats to your friend puppy!

I feel sick as a dog right now :( so bad in fact I'm in bed with a bowl next to me just in case >.< I felt fine until about half an hour ago! Why is it at such random times you get sickness?? Lol. It's probably because I was slightly panicking this morning because I didn't feel sick XD sods law! Ah well, nap time for me! Hope everyone is feeling better than me! Haha.

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Hey Kaede!
I am getting random sickness too, i am absolutely fine one minute and then feel like i am gonna gag right now!
It deffo worse for me when i am tired or stressed and hungry i have found too.
Hope you dont feel too bad but its a good sign that squirt is settling in well :hugs:
I have a crampy lower back, worries me but i think the uterus is stretching right now so i hope its just growing pains, its not bad, i just get aware of it.
When do you see the midwife? I am planning to see the doctor on thursday/friday and then book with the midwife asap! 
:flower:


----------



## Kaede351

I have my midwife appointment on wednesday :) I'm looking forward to it even if it is going to be boring lol. Im really hoping they give me an early scan when I explain about what the nurse said at the hospital. It would be so reassuring :)

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I hope they do - i am going to ask for the same though i am doubtful that i will get one.


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah me too :/

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 7 weeks Dee.. :)

cant believe im almost 9 weeks.. almost a fetus.. :)

I also have an appt on wednesday... yay


----------



## Kaede351

Oh Dee, didn't notice! Happy 7 weeks :D 

3 more days and I'm 7 weeks too :D

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

When is baby classed as a foetus then Lilrojo?


----------



## Kaede351

Baby is considered a foetus at 10 weeks Dee :)

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Happy 7 weeks Dee :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Here baby is classed a fetus at week 9.


----------



## Kaede351

Ok lol, between 9-10 weeks ;P

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

I wish I coudl join you nice ladies!! send me some of your good energy please?


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending you lots of positive thoughts 9babies and lots and lots and lots of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust: I really really hope it is your time soon

:hug:


----------



## Kaede351

Is it just me being weird... Or has anyone else found that if they eat constantly they don't feel sick :/

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Lol. Kaede, you're not alone. A lot of women find that food keeps the nausea at bay. I'm not so fortunate. Pretty much all food is unappealing to me at te moment and when I do eat I feel incredibly bloated so it doesn't help me feel much better. On the plus side, my nausea hasn't been too bad overall yet. My friend gave me some Sea Bands on the weekend and those seem to be keeping the nausea at a more vaguely-queasy level than anything which is a relief. 

9babies, I'm sorry you are in such a difficult place right now. Has the bleeding finally stopped for you? I hope your physical recovery is coming along. As we all know here, the emotional side of things is a much longer road to battle along. Sending you hugs. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

AMU - Seriously though... all I've done is eat today haha. Coco pops for breakfast, lasagne and chips for lunch in town... then I ate a whole pack of baby cucumbers for a snack and then had a big hunk of cheese haha. Think I'm gona go to sleep! That's the only time I seem to NOT be eating XD

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Wish i had your appetite :haha: mine hasnt changed since i got my BFP.


----------



## Kaede351

I wish my appetite would go away!!! lol. I worked really hard to lose 3st in the last 12 months... now it's all gona go back on just because I can't stop eating haha XD 

Ah well, at least it'll be worth it :D

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Poppy-happy 24 weeks... v-day.. :)

Hope your all doing well... Im well.. tired.. and getting ready for a busy week ahead..


----------



## allmuddledup

Mondays are a big day around here! We've got:

Happy 26 weeks to Suze!!

Happy 24 weeks to Poppy!!!

Happy 23 weeks to Pip!!!!

Have I missed anyone else who rolls over on a Monday? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Aw thanks ladies :hugs:

Think 2nd Tri goes quicker 3 more weeks then onto 3rd Tri :argh: :haha:

Hope your all well x


----------



## Deethehippy

Everything i eat tastes foul and the thought of any food makes me feel sick today.
Juat reading about your whole bag of cucumbers Kaede is making me gag LOL

I am kinda worried about this low back ache i have - its steadily come on between week 6 and now but is now kinda constant. I dont think it is uterus pain because it eases if i shift positions as if it is skeletal/back. I am so scared cus i read that Miscarriage symptoms can be low back ache first. What do you think ladies? I have had no spotting at all (yet fingers crossed) Don't remember back ache with my two kiddies but i am old now i guess and maybe things have forgotten how to stretch, i do also have a retroverted uterus so it tilts backwards against my bowel/back, it should shift as it gets bigger so maybe its that. Wish it would go away :/


----------



## Kaede351

I have no idea Dee, maybe something you should ask your doctor?

Haha, the cucumbers were nice! And at least they're healthy lol, unlike my junk food addiction I seem to have picked up in the last couple weeks :/

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Dee with my loss i had terrible pain on my right side near my ovary which was constant, with this pregnancy i got backache around 6wks and paniced thinking same thing but im still here :hugs: normal to get lower backache with ligament pain.


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Dee :hugs: I'm sorry to hear the backache is worrying you so much. I would have thought it is more a side-effect of pregnancy (it could easily be entirely to do with your retroverted uterus!) than a sign of miscarriage. The fact that your nausea and food aversions are so strong tells me that your hormones are doing exactly what they should. I think you should definitely bring it up with your doctor since it is worrying you so much but I don't think it's a cause for panic by itself. If you had a loss of other symptoms, spotting AND backache I would be concerned but I think it's just a manifestation of pregnancy for you this time. Like you said, you're older now than in your last pregnancies. No doubt it's your "old" bones protesting the changes. :haha: I wish I could wave a magic wand and take away your worry. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Muddled for your reassurance - your reply nearlly made me cry - silly hormones! 
How are you today?


----------



## allmuddledup

Lol. Don't cry Dee! :hugs: See, your hormones are working just fine! :haha: 

I am good except for the complete and utter exhaustion around the clock and feeling like I can only hold a tiny amount of food in my tummy at a time without feeling completely stuffed. I think my digestion must finally be slowing down (no diarrhoea for at least a week!) but it's mighty uncomfortable as I feel bloated and full almost all the time now. Urgh. fun fun fun. I'm glad though cuz it's reassuring to be having these symptoms, even if it is uncomfortable.


----------



## Deethehippy

Aww, i'm sorry you are feeling uncomfy, its funny how we want these symptoms but they still suck at the time! I am utterly exhausted too but now have 6 weeks off of work so i have nothing to complain about! Hope you sleep well tonight


----------



## lilrojo

Aww.. Dee big hugs to you.. your going to see the dr next week right.. hope they can help.. ooo 6 weeks off sounds lovely.


----------



## pip7890

Dee I've had backache since early days too. I reckon that it's just the fact that my poor old body has been through so much!!! AMU summed it up (as usual) beautifully. :hugs:

Happy 24w Poppy - V Day! :wohoo:

Pip x


----------



## Suze

AMU I think you did the trick there, got Dee crying hence the hormones are working just fine :winkwink:
I've another story of backache that I survived, I had it at 6 and 9 weeks really bad. I've neard a lot of women say it gets worse the more pregnancies you have.

Happy v day Poppy...3rd tri is just round the corner :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Happy V day Pops.

Check my little biker babe!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0361.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Pip, PC and Suze, Suze one more week in 2nd Tri for you :happydance:

PC that piccy is tooooooooooooooo cute awwwww :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Puppy - that pic of Laura is soo cute 

Is it normal to have lots of cm in pregnancy??!! (sorry if TMI coming) I seem to have a glob of it each time i wipe and this has been this case since shortly after my BFP. I thought the cervix was tightly closed during pregnancy or is the cm produced vagina side if you get what i mean? (i thought it was produced from internally)


----------



## lilrojo

Not sure where its produced Dee, but i have a ton too.. so im pretty sure its normal.. my progesterone just makes it worse.. lol..

Kinda dead in here lately.. hope all you lovely ladies are doing well..

Have my appt first thing in the morning tomorrow.. will tell him about my spotting and i think i may have an infection of some sort.. ugh.. just what i need.. will try out my doppler again this weekend i think.. will be a bit over 9 weeks.. so we will see.. tried today but dont think i found it.. found mine..


----------



## poppy666

More CM in pregnancy is normal Dee i use to get loads now its like watery creamy CM that gets me in a panic and straight to the bathroom checking :dohh:


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks ladies 

Good luck with the appointment Lilrojo - i'm sure they will check and treat an infection if you have one. The dopplers apparantly dont work so well until after 12 weeks but i know many women find the heartbeat before then - good luck with that - i'm gonna get one too 

I feel soo sick before meals - ewww- yippeeee!!! LOL


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for ms dee.. mine has chilled still feel sick but no more toliet trips to throw up.. yay for that for me.. lol.. Yeah im gonna wait till closer to 10 weeks to try again..:) even though i know i found baby for like a sec last night.. hate all the searching.. lol

Have you called to make an appt yet..


----------



## Deethehippy

Hehe I'm gonna call tomorrow, i guess i have been putting it off because that was when it all went wrong last time, after the first appointment i mean.


----------



## Suze

Dee the cm is a good sign, think it's all part of the plug continuing to form and increased progesterone making that happen. Mine used to beca teeny bit yellow/green tinged too when there was loads. 

Lilrojo I can't believe you're 9 weeks tomorrow, great :thumbup:
Time seems to be flying for the more recent bfp's in here, although I know it probably won't seem like it yet, we all want a time machine to get to a certain point we feel more comfortable with!


----------



## Inoue

Got to interupt....


I GOT MY :bfp:!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0249.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Suze

Wow congratulations :wohoo: How many dpo are you?


----------



## Inoue

14 DPO today. SOOOOOO happy! I took a FRER at 11 DPO and it was BFN so sure i was out, i really do lack patience :blush:

I got a faint poss on an IC with FMU so tested about an hour agao with FRER - double possitive! YAY! :baby: :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
Told you it was an implant dip :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo congratz sweetie :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Inoue

:haha: You were so right puppycat!

Thankyou poppy! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Inoue said:


> Got to interupt....
> I GOT MY :bfp:!!!! :happydance:

:dance: :dance: :dance: Congratulations hun that is fantastic news!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Thanks Samantha! Time to get my tickers sorted now :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

OMG! Inoue!!! Congratulations! This thread has had so many BFP's recently.


----------



## Inoue

Thanks Dee!! :happydance:. This thread deffinatly has alot of baby dust going around! :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......

CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::rain::rain:\\:D/\\:D/


----------



## allmuddledup

:headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: Wooooooooooo!!! Inoue CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: I'm so pleased for you!!! :hugs: 

Ok, who's next??? Puppycat, looks like you may get the twins of everyone else had dropped out!!! :rofl:

Dee, don't worry about the excessive amount of CM. It's totally normal as most of the women on here can attest. Yay for MS as well!! :yipee:

It's all go in here. Such a wonderful group to be a part of. :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

OMG!! SO MANY SMILEY FACES!!! :rofl::wohoo:

YOU GIRLS ARE AWSOME!! :yipee:


----------



## lilrojo

Well yeah u deserve a party too :) So happy 4 u hun

Love the ticker

have u figured your dd


----------



## poppy666

We got 1st, 2nd and 3rd Tri in here now :happydance::happydance: spreading loads of baby dust to the few waiting :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Some more for you Inoue 

How are you feeling? It's awesome when you first find out.


----------



## Inoue

3rd of April :cloud9:

Yeh, kind of missed having a ticker up... not sure on the colour though. May tweek in due course! :haha:

Im feeling fine thanks Dee. Been very sick over the past week, not like throwing up but feels like i need to swallow it. Not been nice :(. Guess that was my first clue. I was at Frankie & Bennies last night and just froze mid meal as i thought i was seconds away from puking - 12 hours later... got my bfp! 

Oh.. and im in CM overload! Keep thinking its my dam period starting! :haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

Oooh, feeling sick already Inoue!? You're in for a rough ride!! :hugs: still, it's all good as early symptoms go. :thumbup:


----------



## Inoue

Oh sweet jeez no.... :sick:

Been ok so far today, only had waves of it. Only one more day at work then i can rest up on the sofa - love the easy life when my boss is away :haha:


----------



## joey300187

congrats Inoue :) xx


----------



## Inoue

joey300187 said:


> congrats Inoue :) xx

Thanks hun :happydance:


Ive had a magical day with finding out im pregnant again and you ladies have sweeped me off my feet with your energetic replies - im truely thankfull to of met this group! Mass hug!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Off to land of nod now, best part of the day :haha:, night all xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Goodnight  I sure love my bed too at the moment!


----------



## puppycat

9babies is gonna have the twins - think she deserves them more than me.

Hoping I have my BFP this month though, anniversary on Sunday and have hotel booked, no Laura and hopefully lots of :sex: - I'm due to ov Monday ish (will be OPKing this month) had :sex: last night and made myself O after to give swimmies a head start :blush:


----------



## pip7890

:wohoo: Inoue! Congratulations. 

I'll update the front page when I'm on my laptop.

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, Inoue I'm Soooooo happy for you!!! I knew thatdip was a good thing :D :hugs: and :dust: to youuuu!!!

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats inou! I Hope me and puppy are the next on the :bfp: list!


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou all, think it will take some time to sink in! :hugs::kiss:

Hope you get loads of bedding in puppycat! :haha:. If anything, it will be a nice break away for you both ~ well needed sometimes and im sure it wont be long untill we see bfp's from you and 9babiesgone! :winkwink: x

:dust::dust:


----------



## xSamanthax

*9babies* and *Puppy* are defo on the :bfp: list, you both deserve a new little one so much! :hugs: 
Sending lots and lots of :dust: your way i really hope it is your turn soon

Sending lots and lots of :dust: for anyone else that needs it too :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Woohoo! I'm a blueberry :D lol

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Thanks all :hugs:
Jumped DH again last night but was too tired to lie bum up! Will start opks today i think, don't expect to ov until Monday ish but can't tell by my cm for obvious Reasons :blush:


----------



## Deethehippy

Tons of baby dust to you Puppy and 9babies, you two are gonna be next for sure :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Happy 7 weeks Kaede! Time is going quite quickly now don't you think? But i still cant wait for a scan and it to be 12 weeks already!

I am without a car today as its being serviced so me and the kiddies are going to make some homemade fudge and marzipan fruits  Bit sickly but i feel sick anyway so it can't hurt lol

Hi to everyone :flower:


----------



## Kaede351

Hey Dee! Thanks :D But no lol... I think it's going slowly!!! Haha. It was only 3 1/2 weeks ago I got my bfp... Seems like nothing! Lol. I think I'm just impatient for my scan lol. I'm sure once I get to my 12 weeks it'll fly over! 

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

If anyone want to add me on Facebook i am Dee (Domanique) Holman  but no mentioning pregnancy! LOL


----------



## Kaede351

Haha Dee, likewise ;P

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Added you btw :) (it's Emma Fillier)

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I wondered who that was Kaede! hehe


----------



## Kaede351

Tis only meeeee haha, not much of a looker lol XD

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Awww Kaede, I thought you looked very studious ;)


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, was that you who added me? I wondered who that was XD

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Yeah you both look great - what are you on about?


----------



## pip7890

Inoue - I've added you to the front page!

Dee - I've sent a friend request. Initials are KS.

Kaede - I've sent you a friend request too.

Puppy & 9babies - I've everything crossed for you :dust:

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Kaede and Dee i've sent you a friend request :D


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies appt went great! Got a us cuz dr couldnt find hb with the doppler... will upload pic later... but baby is perfect hb was 174... spotting was nothing just an irritated cervix...measuring perfectly at 9 weeks also have the start of a YI ugh... 

HAPPY 7 WEEKS KAEDE


----------



## poppy666

Awww great to hear everything went well, bet your having a girl with that hb rate :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

awww... come on boy.... lol i have a girl already ha no i dont care a healthy baby is all i want :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Glad it went well Lilrojo  I bet baby looks quite big now on the scan? Can't wait to see.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Dee a lot bigger crazy how much they change in just a few weeks :) Arm and leg buds were there and you could see the face some too

have u called ur dr yet


----------



## joey300187

glad all went well hun! xx


----------



## Deethehippy

LOL no i still have not called the doctor, well i did but they said to call again in the morning as they had no appointments..i will try again tomorrow...


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> awww... come on boy.... lol i have a girl already ha no i dont care a healthy baby is all i want :)

Oops :haha: mine use to be 180 in the early weeks, monday it was 147 when i seen the midwife but they say heart rate goes down as you get further on.


----------



## Kaede351

Hey girls, midwife appointment went well :) after all the eating I've done I managed to lose 2lb! Haha, god bless squirt for taking mummy's extra calories ;) I had 4 bloody viles of blood taken... The bruise is unreal!!!! Now just waiting for a letter with my scan date on it, and got my next appointment in 3 weeks :D

Oh, and to make today even better! We saw the new Harry potter which was AMAZING, and decided to look into buying a house on part ownership :D sooooooo much exciting stuff in one day! Im pooped now lol

XxX


----------



## Inoue

So glad all the scans went well ladies, great hear-rates! :winkwink:

Im having a mini-panic attack atm :cry:. In the morning when i got to the loo i still get brownish/yellowish cm.. could this be more implantation gunk leaving? Its not blood per se (not like spotting, just cm) but with my last m/c i got brown blood and now worrying incase my body is trying to do the same again :nope:. Im getting a few tiny cramps but they dont fell like AF. 

I was going to tell family today but i think ill hold off now xx


----------



## Inoue

Edit:

Well the brown cm has stopped and gone back to clear. Had none when i went for BM and now cramps have settled. Could the tinged cm be from little eggy burrying in? 

I also did another IC and its alot darker compared to 48hours ago.. I wish i didnt worry so much, think it was best in the past where people didnt even find out they were pregnant untill 7-8 odd weeks (2 missed periods) - we do find out quite early these days which in turns makes us worry more for longer. Rant over! lol. xx


----------



## puppycat

Inoue :hugs: It's all worry for the next 18 years and beyond hun, just getting your practice in nice and early!

Try to enjoy being pregnant hun xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Inoue - i expect its all part of implantation if your tests are getting stronger, try not to worry though i know how each day presents a new worry sometimes - hang in there, if you get any more bleeding you could see the doc?

Kaede - i glad your midwife appointment went well, i have not gained any weight either despite constantly eating/grazing! Its fab that you may get a shared ownership place, i used to have one as it was the only way i could afford to go but it was great 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, i just phoned my stupid doctors again and they said they have no routine appointments for at least 3 weeks!!! I have to phone again tomorrow at 8am and ask for an urgent one or a cancellation. What a stupid system! At this rate i will feel the baby move before i even get to see anyone! I guess though this is partly my fault for waiting so long to try calling. It was just that i wanted to kinda get past the point i was last time because i know there is nothing they can actually do really if you go earlier.
I do want to see the midwife asap because i REALLY want a scan before 13 weeks (as this is when i go back to work after summer hols) so that i know things are ok before i go back to work and have to announce it to people.
Bah :growlmad::growlmad: Don't they realise they are dealing with a hormonal woman! LOL


----------



## Kaede351

Dee I'm so excited! Going to go view and enquire about it all tomorrow :)

Can't you call straight ahead to your local midwife? Explain to the receptionist or whoever you talk to that it's only to confirm pregnancy and ask for midwife phone number? Could bs quicker than trying to get through to docs. I had the same problem, but luckily I caught a cancellation as it was being done haha

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Hope you girlies who have journals dont think i am copying you (dont wanna offend anyone) but i decided to start on of my own, not sure how to do a link but its called 'Dee's Diary' if you wanted to look


----------



## lilrojo

oh Dee who would you offend.. we all deseve a place to go to share our own thoughts no matter what they are.. :) were all here to support each other..

Here is a scan pic from yesterday.. cant see much but baby's big head... :haha::cloud9: love my peanut so much.. :)
 



Attached Files:







0727111933.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## allmuddledup

Awwww. :cloud9: Thanks for sharing Lilrojo. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Kaede are you okay? Saw your post on FB and didn't want to comment on there. What's up?

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Dee - sam is the link queen. Hopefully she'll be along soon. I'll look out for it when I'm on the laptop. Stupid phone at mo!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

I inboxed her Pip, I saw it too, she's just tired and feeling a bit sicky - nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, thanks for being so concerned girls haha :D Just feeling a bit poorly >.<

XxX


----------



## pip7890

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Could do with a nap lol. Shame the landlord is coming to look at my upstairs windows >.< All the handles are broken from the last people who lived here. He hasn't come out to look at them yet and we've lived here nearly a year! I want them sorted before baba comes because when he/she gets bigger it'll be dangerous. Also it's hard to keep the house warm when the wind blows the windows open because they don't clasp properly!

XxX


----------



## puppycat

the joys of renting - can see daylight through my front door sigh x


----------



## Deethehippy

Kaede - hope you are ok hun (hugs)

I am having a bad afternoon too, i just lost my pateince with the kiddies and the dog, we were on a walk and the puppy pulls me around so much on the lead (he is strong and we obviously have not trained him very well) and it was hot and i was soo tired and the kids were laughing at the dogs bad behaviour (not in a nasty way but just being kids) and i lost it and said i was gonna send the dog back to the rescue place and then i threw his toy into the hedge! :nope:
Woops, :wacko:, i apologised to the children after and we retrieved the toy but i felt like a bad mum :(


----------



## Kaede351

Aww Dee, we all lose our temper sometimes. It's only natural :hugs:

Puppy - yeah, you can with my backdoor haha (mainly because my puppy ate the rubber stuff that goes around the door XD). I'm getting my windows fixed next week I think :)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

My front and back doors are both wood :( lol

All double glazed windows though :dohh:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies! :wave: 

Sounds like several of us have had a rough day and need a rest. :hugs:

Inoue, I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry about the brownish CM. Many many pregnancies have had spotting and bleeding and turned out to be perfectly fine. The fact that your HPT is getting darker is a much more significant sign than a little coloured CM that could easily be left over from implantation. Just gotta grin and bear it til you can see further proof that everything is okay. Do you think you will be able to get an early scan if you want one? :hugs:

Aww Kaede. Sorry to hear you are feeling run down. :hugs: That's great news that your windows will be fixed soon! :thumbup:

Puppycat, well done for being the bigger person and going to see your mum. I hope things will be resolved soon. :hugs:

Lilrojo, thanks for sharing your scan piccie. :cloud9:

Pip, I hope you've managed to make it home by now. Stoopid trains. :hugs:

AFM, I'm ok, just tired as usual. Going to make myself have a relaxing bubble bath tonight, continuing the theme of looking after myself. :thumbup:


----------



## xSamanthax

Hope you ladies are all ok! Kaede hope you feel better soon :hugs: 
Dee i've explained how to add a link in your siggy in your journal hun, hope it makes sense! :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

Yes I'm going to have a nice hot bubble bath too. Just bathed Laura and put her to bed, giving Jeff 5 minutes out before I run a bath x


----------



## Kaede351

Gahhh, got an unreal craving for chocolate milkshake! I've nearly used up a whole 4 pints of milk in 2 days just making crusha milkshakes lol. Ah well, at least it's a bit healthier than the chocolate milkshakes you get in the shops, and at least I'm getting my calcium lmao XD

XxX


----------



## pip7890

I don't drink milk Kaede but I found in first tri I couldn't get enough of milkshakes, hot chocolate and cheese!!

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Yesterday i wanted a sardine roll - i think i made OH gag LOL
I am on a serious savoury mission, pre-pregnancy i had such a sweet tooth but cant stomach too much sweet now.
When does this tiredness let up? I feel like i could sleep until my due date :/


----------



## poppy666

I think i must be odd ive had no urges or cravings for anything yet :shrug:


----------



## Kaede351

Problem is, I reeeeally want the milkshake... And while I'm drinking it I'm fine, but after I feel sick lol >.< but then I want more milkshake! Ack! Lol

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Add some ice cream in with it Mmmmmmm x lol


----------



## Deethehippy

I made fudge yesterday Kaede and was the same - i wanted it so ate some and then felt sick but then wanted more!


----------



## Kaede351

Dee, I never really have been a sweet tooth person. I always enjoyed the odd chocolate bar... But I just want sweet stuff all the time! Oh, and burgers lol. My ideal meal would be a mcdonalds 1/4lb with cheese or a whopper with cheese from burger king... HAS to be mcdonalds chips and also chocolate milkshake from mcdonalds lol. Maybe it's just because I've been eating healthy for the last 12 months... But I'm on a real junk food kick! Healthy food are just a real turn off... Apart from the bag of mini cucumbers I ate the other day lol

XxX


----------



## puppycat

I had a huge milk urge during my pregnancy with Laura. It hasnt really let up since.


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I hardly ever had milk until about a week ago. Had some coco pops for the first time in years... And that was it! Lol

XxX


----------



## puppycat

I'm lactose intolerant so my milk is expensive! Lol x


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, do you get the lacto free stuff? Or do you use soya?

XxX


----------



## Inoue

All this food talk is making me hungry followed by sick! Joy! :rofl:




allmuddledup said:


> Inoue, I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry about the brownish CM. Many many pregnancies have had spotting and bleeding and turned out to be perfectly fine. The fact that your HPT is getting darker is a much more significant sign than a little coloured CM that could easily be left over from implantation. Just gotta grin and bear it til you can see further proof that everything is okay. Do you think you will be able to get an early scan if you want one? :hugs:
> :

Thanks AMU, the brownish cm seems to of stopped now along with the cramping. Think it was just my body trying to get rid of any left over IB. I looked quite abit into brown/yellow cm and it seems normal in early pregnancy so i should just float through like everyone elce. With my last pregnancy i didnt think it would last long but i feel alot ... 'better/confident' about this one. FX'd! :baby:


----------



## puppycat

I use lactofree and so does Laura x


----------



## Kaede351

Ummm... Sex is ok in early pregnancy yeah? :/ lol

I just woke up and it was like if I didn't get some naughty time NOW my head would explode!! It was quite funny though haha, I kept like retching while we were doing it >.< morning breath+m/s not exactly great! Lol. But I was desperate XD

Now I'm just worried in case something goes wrong :( shouldn't do though, right?

XxX


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:


----------



## Deethehippy

Ladies - help me :(
I just had some blood streaks when i wiped :( (it was after a firm bowel movement - sorry TMI but not sure if its relevant) I am sooooooooo scared. Also my back is achey/crampy again and i have a small mouth ulcer this morning (i get these pre AF) 
What should i do???? The doctors have no appointments, i already phoned them.
Should i ring the early pregnancy unit direct? 
I am shaking and i feel like something bad is happening/happened :(


----------



## puppycat

Dee call epu and they can speak to you on phone and decide if you need to go in x


----------



## pip7890

Have you rung EPU Dee? What did they say? Remember I had some blood around 10w and it got worse after BMs. Scan showed baby was fine. Also Suze had lots of spotting in first tri and look at her - she's almost in 3rd tri!

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

I rang EPU and the nurse said you HAVE to be referred to go there. My doctor had no appointments so i went to the 'urgent care unit' and sat and waited.
I saw a nice nurse and she felt my tummy and tested my urine, both seemed fine. She told me i was 8 weeks 5 days according to LMP but i said i wasn't 'cus of the long cycles. She phoned the EPU and they had had 3 ladies just this morning with similar problems and so they cannot fit me in until monday at 10am.
I just have to wait it out ladies...
The nurse said if i get sharp painful pains to go to A&E in case it could be ectopic or if i get loads of bleeding/cramps.
I am very scared, i am very pessimistic and don't know how i will get through the weekend, meant to be going to my friends wedding tomorrow.:wacko:


----------



## puppycat

U didnt even consider ectopic, hope its not hun. Like Pip said, she bled early after. a BM. :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Sending you all the positive sticky bean vibes I possibly can Dee. I've got everything crossed that little MiniWig is just giving you some needless worry. Xoxoxo


----------



## Kaede351

Dee I'm sorry you're worrying so much. Hopefully it's only a tiny bit of spotting and it will all stop and be fine :) keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Dee :hugs: 
Kaede sex won't harm baby at all so don't worry hun :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Dee keeping my fingers crossed everything is ok.. I think a lot of us have had a small bout of spotting.. it was just me last week.. and scan showed baby was fine.. and he saw the cause for it.. a bm can def make you spot.. specially with early preg constipation and such.. I would just try to relax.. do something to take your mind off of it.. no matter how hard it is.. you need to stay calm for baby..

HAPPY 8 WEEKS AMU


----------



## 9babiesgone

hope everyone is doing alright!!


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi 9babies! We've got our ups and downs. I think everyone is more or less alright except poor Dee who is in the middle of a spotting scare. How are you?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am just struggling to wait to hear some very interesting news. 
lets just say my hcg levels never dropped after the medical termination. and are increasing and I am getting checked out next week. read my journal to catch up. 
how are you doing??


dee sending you really good sticky bean :dust:

I think it will be alright
:hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

9babies i've only just realised you have a journal! :blush: otherwise i would of been stalking you ages ago!!!! Going to have a read now :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Dee will be in my prayers sweetie :hugs:

Sorry not been on much korben been ill for a week with sickness and diarrea he seems better now, but im not so good today feel really faint everytime i stand up n stomach not so good :cry: fx'd im ok tomorrow.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## allmuddledup

OMG 9babies! I just read your journal. That is incredible. I am in shock at the repeated ineptitudes of your doctor/s but even more so at the fact that you may still be pregnant after everything. :shock: I am hoping for the best possible outcome for you. :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Sending you get-well hugs Poppy. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Shana I didn't realise you had a journal either! Will check in tonight - on my phone atm x


----------



## Kaede351

Fingers crossed for you 9babiesgone!!!

Anybody else had days where they literally cannot stay awake?? I woke up and had some jiggy time, then went to town... But since 2pm I've been asleep. Woke up about 10 minutes ago... But could still quite happily doze off :/

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Yeah Kaede. Me and staying conscious don't make a very good combination right now either. :wacko:


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks for your sweet words everyone, i'm not feeling too confident tbh but i am talking to MiniWig and i am asking him to hang on in there for mummy.


----------



## allmuddledup

I think that's the most important thing you can do Dee. I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun that the spotting meant nothing and that MiniWig is perfect and safe. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks allmuddledup and samantha, and all the rest! sorry I dont have good memory right now just got back from the park with my kids, and really wish I had some irl friends who gave a crap. : (


----------



## 9babiesgone

hope you feel better Poppy, if it gets worse, I would recommend going in.


----------



## Kaede351

Ok, commence throwing up :(

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Kaede. Squirt is just making his/her presence felt! I hope it doesn't last long. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Squirt is being really nasty to mummy today! lol

Thanks though, hopefully when I walk to meet DH in a bit the fresh air will make me feel better

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Peanut wants to give me a hard time lately too.... must not of wanted to be peeked at on wed... lol

Feel better ladies


----------



## 9babiesgone

wow lilrojo can not believe you are already 9 weeks!! woohoo!! sending a lot of love and light to you all.


----------



## Kaede351

Happy 8 weeks AMU and happy 9 weeks for the other day lilrojo haha

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. yeah it seems to be going fast, but not fast enough.. i just cant wait to be out of first tri.. but happy peanut is thriving and sticking around.. I have a fetus which is a big step in itself.. and now just 19 more days and i will be 12 weeks..


----------



## Inoue

Im sorry for your concerns *Dee* - spotting is worrying but not unheard of by any means, especially after BM. Rest for awhile if you can (no heavy housework etc) and see if it all settles, most likely just pushed abit to hard and it ruptured a few blood vessels witin the cervix hence the streaks when you wiped. 


9babies - WOW! I cant keep up with this so you must be going around in circles! Ive not read your journal yet but im guessing you may still be pregnant! Awsome! :happydance:

Happy 'weeks' to all who keep hitting there milestones - must be so nice to be near the 12 week mark! I did a clearblue digi this morning and i got "Pregnant 2-3" so im well chuffed :yipee:


----------



## puppycat

Morning girlies

How are we all? Dee?

Had a good party last night, there were only 4 guests but we had a good time and raised some money for CLIC sargent, not as much as I'd hoped but it all helps.

Have cinema booked for 6.30pm today so I now have to stash clothes etc in my handbag while DH is delivering his parcels. I'm very excited! I nearly told him this morning but I managed to hold off :haha:

Got the hotel booked but I'm going to ring them and make sure I don't need to take the booking confirmation (it's on email and I don't have a printer) hopefully my name will be enough. Will find out.

Laura's off to her Aunty and Uncle tonight so I hope she has fun, they spoil kids rotten!

I'm off to clean my living room rug now.


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh, I hope you have a wonderful time Puppycat!! Well done for keeping the secret. :thumbup: I would be bursting to tell my OH. You are made of tougher stuff than me. :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hope you have a fab time Puppy - how cool! 

Inoue - congrats on the digi :flower:

I have had no more bleeding so far so i am just trying to take it easy and hope and pray really...still scared but trying to stay positive plus i feel pretty gaggy and sicky today so hopefully that is good! 

Hope everyone esle is ok and have a nice weekend :flower:


----------



## allmuddledup

Dee, that's really encouraging news. :yipee:

Inoue, that's great about the digi. I was pretty obsessed with my digis so I know how reassuring it is to get the result you are expecting/hoping for. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Hey girls, went to view those houses I said about today! Good news is that they are BREATH TAKING!!!! Bad news is we won't be able to afford one :( ah well, guess we're just stuck here trying to sort out this house heh :)

Xxx


----------



## ttcolivia

Hello i have been reading your posts and thought i just needed to comment , i feel so down everytime my period comes . i had a misscarriage 11th october 2010 and iv been trying to concieve eversince my first misscarriage so nearly 10 monthes have gone past and still im not pregnant :( , the first time i got pregnant it took me 9 monthes , iv been told i should concieve before october and if not i can go back to docters for testing , i hope i get pregnant before then so i dont have to go through all the testing, but i no people who have been trying for longer than 1 year and havnt gone to the docters .
the women in my family have never had a misscarriage, my sister has a 4 month old baby girl called Shannelle ,its only my boyfriends side that has had problems with misscarriages , what are your thoughts , im only 18 so i should be realy fertile please :) good and happy comments x


----------



## Kaede351

ttcolivia- hiya Hun, I got pregnant the first time after trying for 9 months too. It ended in miscarriage, sadly :( It took us 1 year 3 months to get this bfp. So don't give up, don't get disheartened, sometimes it can just a little longer :)

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I agree Ttcolivia - i took 1 year to get this BFP with a miscarriage half way inbetween, don't give up hope, sometimes it happens when you least expect :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

TTCOlivia-You have only had one miscarriage.. if so I may just be taking some time.. if not i would say find a new dr. I realize the testing can be scary and stressful but sometimes that is what is needed.. I got pregnant on the 1st try with my first mc, then 6 months for my second, and was pregnant again the month after.. so a total of 8 months from first mc to now pregnant.. I think you need to be your own advocate and if you think there may be something wrong, then go in and inquire to your dr. I left my dr after my second mc cuz they didnt want to do anything about it, till i had 3, that didnt sit well with me so i found a new dr and he has been there 100 percent.. and now im almost 10 weeks pregnant.. I dont know your background.. so its hard to say what you should do.. do what you feel is right..

Eta: my family hasnt had any problems with mc's either.. im the first..sadly


----------



## Deethehippy

Bleurgghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! That is my comment for this morning! Very gaggy so far and struggling to even drink my 1 cup of tea of the morning. 

How is everyone esle doing?


----------



## puppycat

ttcolivia said:


> Hello i have been reading your posts and thought i just needed to comment , i feel so down everytime my period comes . i had a misscarriage 11th october 2010 and iv been trying to concieve eversince my first misscarriage so nearly 10 monthes have gone past and still im not pregnant :( , the first time i got pregnant it took me 9 monthes , iv been told i should concieve before october and if not i can go back to docters for testing , i hope i get pregnant before then so i dont have to go through all the testing, but i no people who have been trying for longer than 1 year and havnt gone to the docters .
> the women in my family have never had a misscarriage, my sister has a 4 month old baby girl called Shannelle ,its only my boyfriends side that has had problems with misscarriages , what are your thoughts , im only 18 so i should be realy fertile please :) good and happy comments x

Hey hun,
Similar to me, we started TTC#2 in November, had a m/c December 2010, April 2011 and July 2011. Should be oving this weekend, that reminds me I must go POAS OPK :haha:

Try not to despair hun, everything happens for a reason :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon lovely ladies

Well I'm home :D

So much to say! Let me just go put Laura to bed and I'll type it all up :D x


----------



## pip7890

Hello all

Welcome ttcolivia. I'm sorry about your loss and that you are finding it hard to conceive again. A couple of suggestions to track what's going on in your cycle would be to temp and chart. So, using a basal body thermometer (one that goes to two decimal places) take your body temperature first thing in the morning (orally or vaginally). Pay attention to your CM (cervical mucus) and when it gets to an egg White consistency the signs are looking good for ovulation. 

I found Fertility Friend a really useful tool for doing all this. You can even have it as an app on your phone. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Right here goes...

Yesterday morning I cleaned my living room rug and felt the need to (TMI) fluff... I felt fine in myself but for some reason I... *whispers* sh*t myself.... Then about an hour later my tummy really started to feel unhappy so I thought I'd picked up the horrid tummy bug that's going around (which I think Poppy has atm).

I didn't think I'd be able to sit through 2 plus hours of cinema when I kept running to the loo all day but luckily it didn't seem to progress and I was feeling much better by the late afternoon (after lying down for an hour or so).

My grandparents came over at about 2pm but I was having a lie down (and I really couldn't summon the energy to get out of bed) so they left a card, pressie and some sunflowers for me with Gareth.

When Gareth got back from doing his parcels I snuck his son's booster seat in the boot because I knew we'd need it for Sunday (DH has his son every Sunday). I packed Laura's bag and put clean pants, socks, toothbrushes etc in my handbag and tried to contain my excitement!

We took Laura to my SIL's at 5.15pm and I still hadn't told Gareth where we were going so I started giving him directions to the hotel car park. Unfortunately when we got there the car park was full, the one next to the hotel was closed Sunday's and the other had a broken entry machine (not a great start!) we actually managed to park on the main road for free in the end so not all bad.

Gareth asked if I was going to tell him what we were actually doing now so I said 'we're staying tonight in the Angel Hotel, yes your sister is aware she's having Laura overnight.' He then asked if I had his toothbrush etc and of course I did so he just smirked at how sneaky I had been!

We had the cinema booked for 6.30pm so had a bit of a rushed trek across Cardiff town to get there but we stopped into the Spar and bought a few snacks (for Gareth) and water (for me and my poor tum). The film was pretty good to be fair, definitely a boy film but it was in 3D so it was an experience. Once the film had finished we walked hand in hand through the town, which was very busy being a Saturday night, and tried to find somewhere to sit quietly and eat.

We found a chinese place which was literally empty so went there and ate. Had a drink and went to check in. The hotel is gorgeous and I was so excited to see the room! I have put pictures on FB so if you haven't got me let me know and I'll add you. I had a lovely bubble bath while Gareth watched some boy film on TV and then we christened the bed ;) (had to be done since I'm oving this weekend) and just lay on the bed watching some trash on TV and enjoying the peace!

I didn't sleep that well but I never do if I'm not in my own bed.

Managed to BD again this morning after breakfast so I'm pretty happy that we fulfilled the seed sowing process as planned! Lol.

Back to normality with a bang today though with Laura and DH's son together. Oh well, best get back on it!


----------



## Deethehippy

Awww, sounds like you two had a lovely little treat together and cool to get some Bd'ing in too!
Sorry that you had a bad tummy throughout though, hope that is much better today.
Glad it worked out well for you


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 8 weeks Dee.. :)


----------



## allmuddledup

:yipee: I second that... Happy 8 weeks Dee and MiniWig! :yipee:


----------



## Kaede351

Happy 8 weeks Dee :)

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Happy 8 weeks Dee!


----------



## pip7890

Sounds like a great time Puppycat. I'm glad he enjoyed the surprise too.

Take care of yourself (although being a little under the weather post-ov is always a good thing in my book!).

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Puppy - I agree with pip! I had a tummy bug around OV and I got my bfp :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Wow! Sounds like you had a great time minus the tummy bug puppy, what film did you go and see? I havent seen one in 3D at the cinema before (only at home). REALLY hope all that bedding will pay off in two weeks - YAY!! :happydance: :winkwink:


Happy 8 weeks Dee - hope all ok now hun :kiss:


----------



## pip7890

Good luck at the scan today Dee

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Ack, what a lovely start to the day! With my head in a bowl throwing up :( glad I had it next to the bed really... I wouldn't have made it to the bathroom lol

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Good sign though Kaede.
Thanks inoue, fingers crossed. We saw Captain America. x


----------



## pip7890

If you've not already done so, get over to Dee's journal for an update on her scan!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 24 weeks pip... V day..:)

Happy 5 weeks Inoue...

Happy weeks to any one else changing.. cant remember everyone.. Suze i think.. and Poppy


----------



## poppy666

Happy V Day too pip just noticed :happydance:


----------



## allmuddledup

:wohoo: HAPPY V DAY PIP & WRIGGLEBUM!!! :wohoo:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. Happy 25w Poppy!

Second Tri flies by much faster than First. Looking forward to Third though as hopefully it'll be cooler then!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Agree with you pip cant wait for cooler weather


----------



## pip7890

Just in from work, all the doors and windows open, with my legs up on the recliner willing my cankels to go down. I can see some shape returning to my right ankle but my left is still a swollen mass!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

I think i would rather be big in the summer than the winter.. when im big i get to worry about falling on my but under the ice.. ugh


----------



## Kaede351

Happy 24 weeks pip! What's v day?

Happy 25 weeks poppy! :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh lilrojo... Thanks for reminding me  the snow started here end of November last year and didn't clear up until March... I'm reeeeeally hoping we don't get snow this hear >.< I'm SO not walking up the hill to work if it's icy lol. It was bad enough when not pregnant! I'll be paranoid about falling when I've got a belly!

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. yeah i know what you mean Kaede.. I will be paranoid walking anywhere.. lol and carrying a 2 year old too not a good combo.. lol oh well.. with her I was huge in the summer so now i will have been big all seasons.. lol


----------



## Inoue

Im also not looking forward to the forcoming hazards with winter, scary thought :nope:. Being a January baby myself i do love the winter (alot better than summer) but ill be 6 months by xmas and bump will be vunerable - bleh... were in for a right ride!

But my main moan of the day is *when the hell does the bloating go down*!! :grr:


----------



## poppy666

My bloat never went down just turned to bump :haha:


----------



## Inoue

Oh my!! That doesnt sound too good, im already in my largest jeans i have, and ive undone the buttons and zip already!! ARRRRR!! :brat:

I wouldnt mind it was 'bump' but when i just look fat its awfull! :haha:. When do they say the bloat turns to bump then? By what week if its your first? x


----------



## Deethehippy

Haha Inoue - i had no bump until 20+ weeks with my first pregnancy, you shouldnt get a bump for a while! Even this time i have nothing as yet.
The bloat is horrible in the beginning.


----------



## Inoue

Im glad this bloat is 'the norm' but yeh its quite uncomfortable.. and im not exactly eating alot to get this bloat so its quite annoying, i tried sucking it in when i went shopping but it was an epic fail :rofl:

Just another question but when are people telling there workplace? :shrug:


----------



## Deethehippy

I am going to tell mine after the 12 week scan i think. I am lucky though because i am currently on 6 weeks summer hols as i work in a school!


----------



## Inoue

That works out nicely for you! So you'll be around 13-14 weeks when you get back ~ thats a good time to tell them. I think ill be doing the same, i work with radiography etc etc so im currently avoiding as much exposure as possible without my employees twigging :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

If you work with radiography i would tell them before personally. I used to work as a veterinary nurse and i helped with xrays and i told them at 8 weeks with my first born.
I guess you know what exposure you have though.


----------



## Inoue

Im dental. Exposure is pretty low but if we take up to 20 xrays a day then it can get quite high. Our exposure works at one xray being the same exposure as being out in the sun for 1 day. Work couldnt give a shit last time when i was pregnant about rads and i ended up with a horrid boss knowing i was preg, it turned into a horrible working atmosphere. Ill just keep standing out of the way of the articulating angle and hope the exposure doesnt scatter. The joys of work! :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

I told my work straight away as I do alot of heavy lifting. But I have the summer holidays off now too haha. The joys of working with children!!

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi ladies

Hoping everyone is ok.

I have had a bit of brown streaking when i wiped this morning - holy cow- every day represents a new worry. Do you think its my cervix reacting to the internal scan? I googled that and it sounds quite common, i even asked yesterday if the internal scan could cause bleeding and they got quite defensive about saying no. I think i have a sensitive cervix though as i tend to bleed after smears and such. I hope to hell thats all it is :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Yes i think so Dee ive read enough on here to note its quite common after a scan :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Dee

I have what is called a "friable cervix" which means it is more prone to irritation and bleeding particularly after nookie, cycling, BMs etc. Mine appears to be caused by HPV as I have had abnormal smears for around the last 4 or 5 years.

When I had my bleed at 10w I specifically asked if they could see a bleed site in-utero - they couldn't - so we were satisfied it was probably linked with my "friable cervix".

It is distressing to see blood - red or brown - so I've tried to avoid anything that could aggravate it. It's only in the last week or so I've felt confident enough to try :sex: and even then I checked for spotting for a day or two afterwards.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you Pip - i have been told in the past i have a 'friable cervix' too and i also had many problems with smear tests and 'insufficient cells' etc. I had to have one of those colposcopys and frequent smears for a few years. They also mentioned i had HPV. 
Your post has really reassured me 
I am going to assume its my cervix and nothing to do with MiniWig.
They said yesterday that there was no signs of fluids or bleeding on the scan.


----------



## pip7890

It's okay Dee. Any spotting/bleeding/unusual discharge during pregnancy really freaks me out. I just have to calm myself down and remind myself that it is okay, that it is normal for me, and that, in isolation, it is nothing to worry about. It helps that I can now feel WB move around so even if my CM is "dirty" I can put it down to being overactive rather than something being wrong with the baby. It won't be long until you are at that point too.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Hey everyone
Hope everyone is ok? Not much going on on this thread recently.
I feel a bit better today, yesterday i felt sooooooo ill, tired and head pounding and so sick.
Managed to get through to the doctors and got an apointment to see them on the 17th!
Was the earliest they had but the nurse on monday said as long as i had seen the midwife once before the 12 week scan it should be ok, hoping the midwife can see me soon after i have seen the doc.
Have a nice day everyone


----------



## allmuddledup

Good morning ladies! :hi:

Dee, I'm glad to hear you've got your midwife appointment. Mine is on the 11 August, 12 days before my next scan (23 Aug). Have you got your 12 week scan date scheduled yet? I'm just hanging on for mine. I feel like, if we can make it thru that scan with decent results than there is a reasonable chance I may actually get to meet Jazzle. I'm still feelig quite detached but trying to have hope. 

As for pregnancy symptoms keeping me somewhat reassured, I am still getting tender/sore boobs most days and feel queasy off and on through the day. I'm very lucky on one hand to have had minimal symptoms but on the otherhand, I would probably feel better about the pregnancy if I was puking. :haha: I just have to content myself with the fact that this is generally how I felt in my pregnancy with X, who is living proof that I can have healthy beautiful babies. Just trying to hold onto that as reassurance. 

Right, lunch break over. How's the rest of you ladies? Xoxox


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies

its just dawned on me that there really isn't a lot of 2011 left to get a BFP :(

I will be TTC into 2012 at this rate.


----------



## Kaede351

Awww puppy, you still have a few tries left! I felt bit like you last year, hun. After my mc I didn't think it would take long to get another bfp... But a year and 3 months later we were still trying. Just try and stay positive :D who knows, this might be your month! :D

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Happy 8 weeks Kaede

:hugs: Puppy

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks hun :) 

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Yippee! My 12 week scan just came in the post (funny after you asked Muddled!) It's for the 1st of september which is excellent news as i will know if things are ok before i go back to work 
I really think and like you said Muddled, 'MiniWig' sent the bleeding as a way to get things going for me and so i could see he was ok. (not sure why i always say 'he' but i tend to make things male) 
Just need to see the midwife before the scan and get my green notes filled out, today is a good day for me.:flower:

Puppy - there is still time yet! Don't give up hun, also when you are most negative about it happening is when it really can, like you kinda forget about it almost and then miracles happen. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 8 weeks Kaede..

Puppy-Big hugs and there is still plenty of 2011 left for you you.. all you need is one month hun.... It will happen..

No 12 week scan for me.. decided against it as Im young and healthy, and no history of anything genetic wrong.. so leaving it all in god's hands.. as long as I hear baby on doppler I will be one happy woman.. 

Hope your all having a good day..

YAY FOR A CUTE LITTLE PRUNE... lol


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, I can't wait to see my baby at the 12 weeks scan haha. Although I'm feeling kinda paranoid that when I get there there won't be anything to see :( I keep telling myself that this pregnancy is a million times different to the last one... but I can't forget the sinking feeling of when they said there was nothing in my womb... not even a sac or anything. It had all come away in the bleed. Worst feeling in the world :(

BUT THIS TIME IS DIFFERENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol, MUST keep reminding myself of that!

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Kaede - i know what you mean about there being nothing, i was 'lucky' this time that i bled a bit so i got a scan early but i had a miscarriage years ago that was only evident at the 12 week scan. Have you considered getting a doppler? Some women can hear the baby from 10 weeks or even earlier, that could put your mind at rest before the 12 weeks maybe. I'm gonna get one as my scan isnt until 1st sept.


----------



## lilrojo

I have a doppler.. and im pretty sure i have found baby almost everday since a bit after 9 weeks.. Baby likes to squiggle away but just the sound for a bit is great... I feel like sucha newbie doing it though.. like i think i find it and then its likes what if thats not it.. lol


----------



## Kaede351

Nah I think I'd panic if I had one of those... The one time I didn't find it I'd be a nervous wreck! Lol

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah if you do decide to get one.. i would wait till your any where from 10 weeks on.. I think i has helped me.. but then i wonder if im actually finding it or what.. lol a blessing and a curse.. lol


----------



## pip7890

Happy 10w lilrojo!

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all just thought i'd pop in and say hi - not sure if n e one remembers me. 

Its fab to see so many BFP's. I got another BFP back in May but this again ended in tears. It was a suspected ectopic which I was given methotrexate for so havn't been able to ttc for 3 months. I back to ttc now and really hoping I get my forever baby soon xxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Cazi. I remember you. :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear of your losses. It is heartbreaking news. I can imagine what you went through and I'm so sorry to you've been through it. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww caz course remember you :hugs: and fx'd for that bfp lovely :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## allmuddledup

Happy 8 weeks Kaede. :dance:

Happy 10 weeks Lilrojo. :headspin: I'm glad you came to a decision about the scan. Indecision is such a tormentor. :hugs:

Dee, I'm glad you've got your scan date. That's something to really look forward to. :yipee:


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, lilrojo! I didn't even notice haha, Happy 10 weeks!!!! :D

Sorry for your loss Cazi, I hope you get your forever baby soon! :)

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

So sorry for your losses Caz, i really hope that the near future brings much more luck for you x


----------



## pip7890

Hello Cazi. So sorry to hear of your loss. Fingers crossed you get your forever baby soon. 

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

poppy666 said:


> Awww caz course remember you :hugs: and fx'd for that bfp lovely :dust::dust::dust:

My goodness you are 25 weeks pregnant!!! I remember those nights with you coaching me on soy and you were 5/6 weeks lol!!! Glad all is going well! 

I came back to join this group but found everyone was pregnant!! So think i'll come back when I get my BFP!! LOL!


----------



## allmuddledup

Not everyone is pregnant Caz. You are more than welcome to stay. :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

orr thanks xx


----------



## pip7890

Stick around Cazi. As you'll see from the front page there are still a few TTC. 

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

It's a very lucky thread. Well worth hanging round. Plus, the last one to get preggers gets to have twins. :haha:


----------



## poppy666

cazi77 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Awww caz course remember you :hugs: and fx'd for that bfp lovely :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> My goodness you are 25 weeks pregnant!!! I remember those nights with you coaching me on soy and you were 5/6 weeks lol!!! Glad all is going well!
> 
> I came back to join this group but found everyone was pregnant!! So think i'll come back when I get my BFP!! LOL!Click to expand...

You stay here missy or i'll come looking for you :haha: we all started off togethor TTC and we'll all leave togethor with our forever babies including you :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Stay Caz - do as you are told LOL


----------



## cazi77

Ok Ok I'll stay lol! You are all so lovely! 

It does seem to be a lucky group! 

I'm gona hurry up and get pregnant with that threat of twins lol!!!

Only one good thing to come out of my 2 losses - my husband is as desperate for a baby as me so is very eager to BD when the time is right. I had a few problems last time when we were TTC coz he hated the pressure of having to 'perform' on a specific 4 days of the month lol!!


----------



## puppycat

I'm still TTC Cazi, race you! Lol x


----------



## Kaede351

Haha Cazi! My Dh would always moan at me all month "come on, we haven't done it in ages!" I was always like... don't want to now... save your energy for when it's needed! Haha. Towards the end we really weren't having "spontaneous, fun sex" anymore lol... we were a fully trained TTC machine!

Want to know what the most ironic part is? I got my bfp the month we didn't even try haha. I had a tummy bug so we only managed it once for the whole month  So... yeah lol... not really sure what my point is!!! But hey ho! lol... STICK AROUND AND ENJOY!!! lol

XxX


----------



## cazi77

puppycat said:


> I'm still TTC Cazi, race you! Lol x

:hi: what stage in your cycle you at. Glad i'm not alone. Hope you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## puppycat

cazi77 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> I'm still TTC Cazi, race you! Lol x
> 
> :hi: what stage in your cycle you at. Glad i'm not alone. Hope you get your bfp soon xxClick to expand...

I'm 1dpo so you have a 5 day head start :haha:

:dust:


----------



## xSamanthax

Hi Caz! This defo is a lucky thread!! 

Sending :dust: to you and Puppy and anyone else that still needs it, you will get your sticky babies soon!


----------



## Inoue

Hi to Cazi!! It is a good luck thread for sure! Im keeping everything crossed for you and puppy - the DPO countdown is on!! :haha:

I caved and took another HPT test today to see if the line is getting any darker.... Yeh, i think im safe to say it is! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0260.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pip7890

Lol Inoue. That's a good dark line. No worries there!

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Yup. You are definitely up the duff Inoue! :haha: Those are great lines. It feels good to see strong evidence that your pregnancy is progressing. Do you think you will get an early scan when the time comes?


----------



## Deethehippy

Fab lines Inoue


----------



## Kaede351

Morning girls! Just woke up hehe :/

Those are some lovely strong lines Inoue! I've used all my ICs now, but I used 10 of them just to watch the line get darker everyday haha!

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats inou!!!

I am back didnt have internet for a few days.

I am going in for my appt today, to see if the baby is still in there, and thriving or not. please pray for me. they are doing an ultrasound too!!!


----------



## poppy666

9babiesgone said:


> congrats inou!!!
> 
> I am back didnt have internet for a few days.
> 
> I am going in for my appt today, to see if the baby is still in there, and thriving or not. please pray for me. they are doing an ultrasound too!!!

Be thinking and praying for that miracle sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck 9babiesgone!!! I really hope its good news for you! :) :hugs:

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks poppy and kaede, I couldnt sleep anymore, it is 6:40 am over here, and my appt isnt till 11 am, I am so sillyf or being up bc I am so nervous i can not sleep.


----------



## Kaede351

I was like that when I was going to see the midwife last week haha, and that wa before I realised they were taking blood! I really do hope it's good news though chick, you deserve some good news :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

I'll be thinking of you 9babies, hoping for the best. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thinking of you 9babies.. praying for your miracle.. 

How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing today..


----------



## puppycat

Good luck Shana xxx


----------



## Inoue

Yeh i love to see the dark lines, been mms'ing people today my pee sticks. How sad :haha:




allmuddledup said:


> Yup. You are definitely up the duff Inoue! :haha: Those are great lines. It feels good to see strong evidence that your pregnancy is progressing. Do you think you will get an early scan when the time comes?

I will wait till 12 weeks (on the NHS). I would get a private one at approx 8 weeks but i think ill try and hold out as there's no centers near me which offer ultrasounds. The nearest is London which is about an hour and half drive. Aslong as my bloods are fine, im all set for the 12 week scan :happydance:

Sending lots of love and hope to puppy/9babies/cazi - all the best! xx


----------



## xSamanthax

Good luck 9babies!!! I really hope its good news for you :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Good luck 9babies. :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck 9 babies, please let us know how you get on.


----------



## 9babiesgone

well that was a big let down. they said the baby didnt survive and probably died in teh last few days. no wonder I didnt feel any movement since last night. the baby was 12 weeks along. but the funny thing, is this song, made me feel so much better. Like the Great Spirit was watching over me and telling me it was ok. I dont know, I am sure many of you have spiritual beliefs, I am native american partly so I follow a path like that, and my beliefs keep me going. I did an journey when I got home, where is where I meditate to go into another realm , of the 3 realms, the higher realm, an dmy spirit guides told me that this was an angel meant to teach me something, and that I need to keep my faith, and believe. that I will get my baby within the year. 
I truly believe that this is a hard thing to swallow, but I know the plans I have for myself, and the Great Spirit would be honored to see me never give up. and to have faith. eh. I wish I had better news. I should be thankful, for what I have, and I am trying to only look at that. Bless you all, for everything you have given me , all the support and all the love. May light and blessings shine upon you today.


----------



## pip7890

I am so sorry 9babies. Thinking of you and hoping that your beliefs bring you some comfort at this terrible time.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Oh honey, what's the plan now? x


----------



## allmuddledup

9babies, I am so sorry to hear your news. It's an incredible thing to have happened in the first place and such a shock to find out. I'm glad to hear you are at least feeling at peace. I think that anything that can bring you comfort at this time is a good thing.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thank you all so much!! I am going on birth control again. till I can get back to an healthy state. My spirits believe in me, and I shall believe in them and trust them, when time is right, I think september I will try again, or october!!! You are all amazing! and you are all inspirations to me. blessings to you all.

<3 <3 love and light

:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Im so sorry 9babies, i really hope you do have some joy within the year - big hugs.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks dee!!!! I am living through you all, and your pregnancies. with hope and happiness I will get my dream one day too!!


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww hun i am so so sorry, i really do hope your spirits are right and you get your sticky baby soon :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww honey, I'm so sorry it didn't work out. But it's great that you are feeling ok. I believe in a higher spirit... Although not sure I'd call it "God"... Just something out there that helps us through :) It's nice you have your spirits with you to help you. I hope they're right and I really hope you get your forever baby really soon :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

So so sorry 9babies..I hope you get your forever sticky baby very soon.. You so deserve it.. hope you plan to stop in and see us from time to time, till your back at it.. were always here for you if you need us..


----------



## Inoue

Sorry for the news 9babies. Im glad you can find peace at this hard time in life, keep your faith and keep believing, your right. It will happen when its ready :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

So sorry to hear you news 9Babies. 

AFM I'm going on holiday tonight for 2 weeks. I'm so excited. Fingers crossed I get that BFP while we are away. I have no real symptoms just my nipples have grown in size??? TMI LOL! 

Hope everyone is ok xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Huge hugs 9babies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Caz have a lovely holiday n got everything crossed lovely :kiss:

afm nothing much starting to get breathless now which i hate :growlmad: only going to get worse as i go on blahhhhhhh Got my 4D scan tomorrow at 3pm so finally meet my little girl :cloud9: im already wondering if she looks like her 4 brothers :haha:

Hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh, Poppy, that's very exciting. You'll have to post photos! :happydance: I am temped to get a 3d scan if Jazzle makes it that far. I'm trying to decide if I want to spend my money on an early gender scan or a late 3D scan. Decisions, decisions... :haha:

Caz, good luck making a holiday baby. :dust:

AFM, can hardly believe I'm 9 weeks. I'm starting to get panic feelings, worried that the worst could happen and we don't get to meet Jazzle after all. I was even thinking of looking into a private 10 week scan for reassurance but really shouldn't spend the money and I've told myself I only get to splurge on one private scan. :wacko: Currently 18 days til my next scan. 

How's the rest of you ladies?


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies,
I'm so excited for you poppy :D
AMU I can totally understand your worry, its dragging!


----------



## lilrojo

18 days will fly by.. you remember how fast the last time went.. Yay Happy 9 weeks amu.. keep positive.. no need to worry.. :) 

12 days till my next appt.. and 26 till i go on vacation.. cant wait..

Poppy-cant wait to see pics.. Im thinking of doing a 3d scan when i farther along..


----------



## Kaede351

Ugh, I thought yesterday was too good to be true and I was right! Lol... Had no sickness or any nausea yesterday... Felt great! Even went to the seaside with my grandparents for a day out, had battered sausage, chips and curry sauce for lunch (something I haven't had for nearly a year!), also had an ice cream sat on the promenade in the sun!!! Was fabulous ^^

Then this morning I felt sick as a chip... And it hasn't really gotten any better as the morning has gone on... Think I might take myself back to bed and die in comfort under my duvet lol :(

Hope everyone else is doing better! Haha

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Oh no Kaede! 
Ive just eaten chips, battered sausage and curry sauce aswell and now im also regretting it (not as bad as you). Dont think the baby likes all the fat! :haha:

Rest up and hope it passes for you! xx


----------



## poppy666

Here she is :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND MANCHESTER_9.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 11









BABYBOND MANCHESTER_12.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9









BABYBOND MANCHESTER_14.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## puppycat

Awww Pops, adorable :cloud9:


----------



## pip7890

She's lovely. She looks so delicate - clearly a girl!

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Fab pictures Poppy - i thought the same as Pip, looks like a girlie!  I like the 2nd one.


----------



## xSamanthax

Wow Poppy fantastic scan pics hun! :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww those pics are fab!!! :D

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh thanks ladies, think she looks like korben's scan pic's a bit. They said her weight was just 2lb :happydance:


----------



## Suze

Gorgeous scan pictures poppy :cloud9: Do you have her name picked out yet?

9babies big :hugs: to you, you're a strong lady and I'm glad you are finding some comfort which is giving you strength :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Those pics are so cute.. Poppy thanks for sharing them.. wow double digits tomorrow.. :)


----------



## poppy666

I know scary thought another week then 3rd Tri lol.

Suze me and OH at war with names but i know i'll win :haha:

He wants Saffron Rose and i want Serenity Rose :dohh:


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh Poppy, she's gorgeous!!! Those photos are wonderful! I think both names are beautiful but I hope you get your way in the end. :haha: Thank you so much for sharing. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, personally I like Saffron better haha, but Serenity is beautiful too! Me and DH have already decided on names months and months ago lol, so we're set XD

XxX


----------



## poppy666

AMU think we get our way in the end :winkwink::haha:

Kaede351 what names you decide on? I had quite a few for a boy but struggling now i know its a girl.


----------



## Kaede351

We have Jessica Marie for a girl, I've always loved that name!

We have Gryffin John for a boy :)... I'm the biggest Harry Potter fan and DH wouldn't let me have Harry as a name, so I jokingly said, what about Gryffindor? And DH was like... What about Gryffin? And it just stuck lol. DH had a friend in school with that name and they all used to call him Gryff... I really like it! It's unusual, but not too wacky lol (in my opinion anyway )

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Those are lovely names Jessica isnt as common now and i really like Gryffin :thumbup: My son Gage lovessssssssssss Harry Potter too drives me nuts about it and his collection of wands etc :haha:


----------



## pip7890

Just wanted to share some good news. My lovely friend Sequeena had her rainbow baby this morning. A little boy called Thomas Emlyn. He's gorgeous. Mum and baby doing well. Fourth time lucky! Oh, and he was born on his Daddy's birthday too. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Awww Pip wish her well lovely news :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hehe Poppy my daughters name is Saffron Elizabeth Rose!!!! so of course i like that one best! All beautiful though.


----------



## poppy666

Good choice Dee :haha: I had a few below but soooooooooo hard. :shrug: now i know what she looks like its even worse lol

Destiny
Avery
Annalise
Savannah
Saffron
Serenity
Viola
Ophelia
Maya


----------



## Kaede351

Avery was one that I liked but Taylor didn't like it lol. Annalise I liked too :)

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I like Matilda (Tilly) Ruby, and Scarlet


----------



## poppy666

She will end up with no name at this rate lol was easier thinking boy names.

Dee Matilda is a good name but OH dont like it pfft.


----------



## allmuddledup

Men! Always raining on our name-parade. :rofl:


----------



## pip7890

Poppy what are the names of your boys. Might help to place your daughter's name. It will likely be Andrew William for us. My son is James Peter. 

AMU - what are you doing on here? Go get scanned!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Pip you tell her :haha:
my boys names are:

Rhys
Gage
Wade
Korben


----------



## allmuddledup

Lol. Hey! I'm in the waiting room!!! :hissy:


----------



## pip7890

They're good names Poppy. My two pennorth is that Saffron fits well with those, but on the other hand Serenity is lovely (particularly if her character fits her name). 

AMU get in there and get on with it! I'm on tenterhooks here!!

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

I love all the names, good choices ladies. YAY for Sequeena!!!! :dance: :dance: so glad everything went well, Congrats to her :D 

AMU we are all waiting on your news hun!! :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Update on AMU's page.

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all love the pics poppy.

I am sat by the pool on holiday in the Cape Verde islands. How sad am I on here lol!! 
I am now 10dpo BFN this morning. I have very sore BB's with very swolen nipples. My cervix is very very high. I had cramps at 6/7dpo. SO was feeling quite hopeful. BUT every time I go to the toilet for a bowel motion sorry TMI I have some spotting (red) out of my vagina. Its just once after i've been then it goes. Do u think its the start of AF has happened twice now. Thanks xxxxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Cazi, unless you normally start spotting at 10dpo then I would say it's a very good sign that you are having a little bit of spotting right now (could be implantation!). Also, 10dpo is still early for a BFP so I'd give it a few more days before admitting defeat for this cycle. :hugs:

Huge thanks to Pip for spreading the good news. I was having a freak-out this morning but am feeling much better after seeing Jazzle doing very well. I think I can now bear to wait another 16 days to see her again. :dohh: I'd feel silly for spending the money on the scan today except that, as my wise friend said, the peace of mind is priceless and I was falling apart not knowing how my baby is doing. I need a nap now. :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Awww so glad everything went well and little Jazzle all snuggled :hugs: Not wasting money AMU i know i'll book another private scan after 30wk even tho OH dont know it yet :dohh:


----------



## Kaede351

Glad everything went well AMU!! :D

I finally got my ultrasound date through the post this morning!!! 31st August! So before I go back to work! So excited! Shame I still have 3 weeks to wait lol

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Happy chaning weeks to those of you all changing today.. :)

Gets hard remembering everyone...

Pip 25 weeks... :)

Poppy 26 weeks... :)

Suze 28 weeks..... :)


----------



## allmuddledup

I know how torturous the wait can be Kaede. I hope the next few weeks speed by for you. You could also think of it in terms of days... Only 23 days!

Happy 26 weeks Poppy!

How's everyone else doing? Xox


----------



## puppycat

Doing good hun, bit crampy today - why can't it be next Monday already and I'd either get AF or BFP!


----------



## lilrojo

9 days till my next appt and scan.. :)


----------



## allmuddledup

Oooh! Puppycat, feeling crampy eh?? Good stuff!!

Not long now Lilrojo! It will be great to see Peanut. Looking forward to pictures!!

AFM, I'm tired as usual and feeling a bit queasy and rather put off food. I keep trying to think about what to cook for dinner then my mind averts the subject because nothing sounds good. Well, except for those 2 chocolate bars I ate earlier. :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Suppose I should share these on here too and see what you guys think. Let's not ask how many dpo I am!

First one from last night (tweaked), second today (not FMU, 3-5 mins in) last is today too and at 10 min mark.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0497.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0508.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0511.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## allmuddledup

Looking good Puupycat. Can't wait to see what the next few days brings!!! :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

P.S. I don't want the twins, thanks :)


----------



## lilrojo

Puppy-said in your journal but keeping my fxed for you..hope this is it.. and im sure your dpo is tooooo early.. :)

I know amu... i just cant wait.. to get past the mc point.. of 12 weeks.. and see baby is great.. and everything is going how its supposed to.. 

Im making soup for lunch..

On no this post put me at an addict..


----------



## Kaede351

Hope it's a good sign for you puppy!!! :D

And I've been a "BnB Addict" for quite a while haha

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

i have only been on here sin jan.. you have been here much longer.. lol


----------



## allmuddledup

I was wondering when the BnB Addict point came. Guess it's 2500 posts? Or is it the frequency you post at? Hmm. I've got a way to go yet. Give me another month and I'll probably enter the Addict threshold. :haha:

Puppycat :haha: I don't blame you! :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

I joined last January I think lol, so yes, been on here a long time! Haha

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Its 2500 posts.. lol.. cant believe i have that many already..


----------



## puppycat

No comment :blush:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm posting this to see how many posts i have.
Good luck Puppy, wait a few days (if you can) and test again.
Not long till your next check Lilrojo.
Kaede it will soon come around hun, what day is your scan? My next one is 1st Sept.


----------



## Deethehippy

OMG why am i watching 'Titanic'? It's just so sad. Damn hormones. lol


----------



## lilrojo

haha dee... almost 2000... :)

I cant wait... hurry up week lol


----------



## allmuddledup

Dee :haha: you'll be a BnB Addict in 501 more posts! 

I find myself tearing up at the silliest of things. The other day I was choking up while singing a song that has slightly sentimental lyrics. :dohh:


----------



## Deethehippy

I am super emotional and also at times super moody. Guess its to be expected and hard to control.


----------



## allmuddledup

You know, I expected to be moodier than I am but I have been unexpectedly chilled out most of the time since Jazzle took root. Either she's giving me only good hormones or I'm so happy to be pregnant it overides everything else. :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

AMU Im like you not been moody either... just looking at my posts now too :haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

Poppy :haha: you have gone beyond Addict status to "Elite". Now that takes some serious BnB hours to achieve!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, wow poppy! I never noticed that!!! haha... 11k posts?! wow!

Dee, my scan is on the 31st August lol. The day before yours 

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh well maybe its just 'cus i am a right moody cow then, thinking back i was pretty damn moody before the BFP LOL I'll shut up about that now i think.


----------



## poppy666

:haha: I joined when i was pregnant with korben.. so yes ive been a member of a few threads lol


----------



## allmuddledup

Lol Dee. It's normal to be moody in pregnancy, and just like other symptoms and side-effects of pregnancy, it varies from woman to woman. I was very moody when pregnant with Gerri. Did lots of shouting. :wacko: Don't know why it's different with Jazzle but that's typical isn't it!


----------



## lilrojo

I didnt joint till after my miscarriage when i was looking for current places for miscarriage support and found you lovely ladies..


----------



## pip7890

Evening ladies

Happy 26 and 28 weeks respectively Poppy and Suze

I've only been a member since November and I'm an addict!!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Happy 25 weeks Pip :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

I'm a BnB Addict and i only joined in Jan this year! :blush: think i post too much?? :haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

Does anyone else feel like we're sitting around in a circle making AA confessions? :rofl:


----------



## Deethehippy

allmuddledup said:


> Does anyone else feel like we're sitting around in a circle making AA confessions? :rofl:

Hi, i am Dee and i am not quite an addict yet but i have noticed the mood swings already LOL!


----------



## xSamanthax

Deethehippy said:


> Hi, i am Dee and i am not quite an addict yet but i have noticed the mood swings already LOL!

That so made me laugh! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhhh, ladies :( what is our world coming to?! These riots are really upsetting me... I just can't believe people are so pathetic. 

Not just that, the riots in Birmingham are right near DH's parents house. I'm worried that something will happen to their house while they're on holiday :( I'm also worried in case people decide to start acting up here. There are more than enough chavs around here who would start trouble. They're bad enough already in this area :( I'm kinda scared and can't even imagine how people in London and Birmingham and other trouble hotspots are feeling. I'm ashamed to be part of the human race right now :(

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Yes i believe the riots have move nearer to me in Liverpool arghhhh i just know our town will start if they get nearer :growlmad: stupid idiots.


----------



## lilrojo

Hope everything calms down over there for you ladies.. what ya all up to today.. me not much.. going out to enjoy the weather.. very nice and cool out today.. so better soak it up while its here.. :)

Have a great day.. :)


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies. Lordy, I didn't even know about the riots before I read Pip's post this morning. Then me, like the pillock I am, asked the lady across from me at work if there were riots or something going on in England and she was like "Duh! Yes!" and handed me her newspaper with one of the latest images from London. Felt silly. I don't normally follow the news as I feel like I have enough to be getting on with without the stress of knowing about all the horrible things going on out there but I sorta need to know when it's so close to home. I asked Alex to please inform me next time there is major breaking news. He laughed and said he didn't tell me because I don't like the news. I've obviously made my feelings about the news clear. :dohh:

I hope you all stay safe. I don't plan on going anywhere that would put me in harms way. Hoping the idiots don't fire up in Kingston (where I work). I can't imagine the chav-chaos penetrating far into most of Surrey. It's far to posh in most places. Kinda makes me wish firearms weren't illegal here after all. :rofl:

As for pregnancy, I am still feeling good after my scan on Sunday. Was very queasy today, could hardly find interest in food today but made myself eat at the appropriate times. Am feeling really knackered. Just want a nap. :sleep:

How's the rest of you lovely ladies doing? Xox


----------



## lilrojo

Amu-cant believe ur going to be 10 weeks already.. you guys are flying through.. :)


----------



## pip7890

I'm feeling highly irritable and pissed off. Got swollen feet, backache, painful ribs, spots, baby on my bladder, too much work backed up, hot, tired, hungry and pissed off. I want to go out there and shoot every ******* malingering twat that is senselessly destroying lives, homes and communities. Then, when I've finished with them I'll get the Tory boy politicians, the NuLabour foot in both camps and finally chop the dicks off every chauvinist male out there. 

Think that about covers it. How is everyone else?!!

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

:shock: Just got a call from work. They are closing early tonight and opening late tomorrow due to the possibilty that there could be rioting activity very nearby (the office is just on the edge of the major shopping area of Kingston). Scary stuff. I hope nothing happens. :shock:


----------



## pip7890

I'm feeling highly irritable and pissed off. Got swollen feet, backache, painful ribs, spots, baby on my bladder, too much work backed up, hot, tired, hungry and pissed off. I want to go out there and shoot every ******* malingering twat that is senselessly destroying lives, homes and communities. Then, when I've finished with them I'll get the Tory boy politicians, the NuLabour foot in both camps and finally chop the dicks off every chauvinist male out there. 

Think that about covers it. How is everyone else?!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: apart from that Pip you ok? :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

LOL Pip, some days are frustrating and uncomfortable eh? Hope tonight gets a bit better, maybe you can get a takeaway tonight to save cooking and standing? (hugs)


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending you lots of :hugs: Pip hun! 

As for the riots its spread to Manchester tonight too, right where i used to live :( I'm hoping the rest of our family that are down there stay safe! the pics on facebook of right near where we lived are just mental so many police. 
AMU i didn't know about the riots until yesterday when i read the free newspaper on the way home.. and of course coz of facebook as nearly every status update is about them all.


----------



## puppycat

Pip :rofl: thanks for that giggle :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

pip big :hugs:
I am sorry life is getting you down.
i am also having a rough day. had my sister tell me I shouldnt be sad, bc of my loss of twins, bc I brought it upon myself. I told her you try having kidney surgery and told you had to bc it would kill you to carry to term, and t hen have to lose both, one 2 weeks later ,and get to love it and then lose it. she is so terrible. she also told me in hte past that the reason i miscarry is bc god didnt wnat me to have children. 

she is such a b word.


such a n awful day.

i Hope everyone has a better day. and big :hugs: pip! i Hope you can get some rest. sounds really stressful.


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww 9babies i'm so sorry your sister said such horrible things to you that is so out of order! sending you lots and lots of :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks samantha!!!


----------



## allmuddledup

Pip, you have such a wondeful way with words. I hope you get te break you need tonight. :hugs:

9babies, I'm so sorry to hear your sister is being so awful. You so don't need that, now or ever. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. I feel a lot better for getting it off my chest. I made salmon with noodles in a sweet chilli sauce for tea. It was absolutely yummy. We had fresh strawberries and low fat yoghurt for afters. DS spent some time with us too which was nice. Going to log off now and have ten minutes on my ball - hopefully it will release some of the pain in my back and ribs before bed.

9babies - I just don't understand some people. Sending you big :hugs: Nobody should have to go through what you have. 

Love to all.

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Whats your ball Pip? Birthing ball?


----------



## pip7890

If I don't puncture it before then it will be! It's just a regular exercise ball (59cm I think). My fitness trainer and physio recommended it to help with my pelvic pain. I've got some exercises to do to strengthen my core and ease some of the pain. 

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Morning ladies :) hope everyone is feeling better this morning! Just seen that a couple of you lovely ladies were having a bad day yesterday. I hope today is better :hugs: 

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Happy 9w Kaede!!

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh yes! Happy 9 weeks Kaede and Squirt!!! :yipee:


----------



## lilrojo

HAPPY 9 WEEKS KAEDE.... an olive.. wahoo...


----------



## xSamanthax

Happy 9 weeks Kaede!!! :dance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy 9 weeks Kaede


----------



## 9babiesgone

happy 9 weeks kaede!


----------



## lilrojo

cant believe one more week till my scan.. wahoo i just cant wait to see and know all if okay.. :) Im a lime.. so cute.. my baby can swallow..


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh! Happy 11 weeks lilrojo & Peanut!! :wohoo:


----------



## 9babiesgone

happy 11 weeks lilrojo!!!


----------



## poppy666

Happy 11wks lilrojo and kaede Happy 9wks :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Oops i keep missing the weeks, happy 11 weeks Lilrojo and Peanut 
11 weeks sounds great doesnt it? Not long until your scan!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Its okay dee.. its hard to keep up sometimes.. lol.. 

Thanks ladies.. yes 11 sounds wonderful.. but 13 will sound better... as 2nd tri finally will be here.. 2 more i will make it.. :) cant wait for my scan one week exactly..

will take my computer with on vaca.. so i can keep up to date on yours dee.. as i will be on vaca on sept 1st.. yay for free interent at the the hotel.. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies :)

Happy 11 weeks lilrojo!!! :)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Happy 11 weeks Logan and 9 weeks Kaede 
Well today I have had stomach cramps, lower back ache, gone from fine to starving in zero seconds but full instantly. Everything tastes bland :(
Hoping these are good signs :D


----------



## lilrojo

oooo.. good luck puppy.. cant say if its good or not.. but hope so.. as its still early.. :) cant wait to see your next test.. can completley see a line on your others.. :)


----------



## Inoue

Happy 'weeks' to all! Its a nice achievement even when one week goes by :happydance:

Good luck puppy! Im trying to keep ontop of your DPO. You must be nearing double figures now arnt you? xx


----------



## Kaede351

Oh puppy, I really hope these are good signs for you :D

XxX


----------



## puppycat

I'm 9dpo (I believe) I am SO tempted to do one of my digis tonight :haha:
Not going out as planned because I'm too tired, even slept in the car on route to drop my friend home earlier. bleurgh.


----------



## Kaede351

That was the first sign for me puppy :) I just couldn't stay awake! Everytime I sat down or got in the car I was falling asleep (I wasn't driving btw ). FX'd it's good news for you in a few days :)

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Got everything crossed for you puppy!! Try and resist testing till probably about weekend time but im extreamly two faced saying that as i tested from 7DPO untill BFP!! :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Puppy - have you got any other tests left? Digis dont usually show until fater your period is late so it could give a disappointing result. Good luck! the signs sound good


----------



## pip7890

Happy 11w lilrojo. Time is flying past!

Fingers crossed for you Puppy. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

ARGH! I Can't think about ANYTHING else! :haha:


----------



## xSamanthax

Happy 11wks lilrojo!!!


----------



## cazi77

Just a quick update. AF got me right on cue. I was convinced I had my BFP this month so it hit me hard. I'm CD 6 now so getting nearer to ovulation. Hope everyone is well lots of love xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Hugs hun, just got BFN so AF is on her way.


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Cazi and Puppycat

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Big hugs Caz YOU WILL catch that eggy :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Pip happy 26th week lovely :happydance:


----------



## Inoue

:hugs: to Caz and Puppy, onto trying for a May baby :happydance:


I went to Docs today for my first preg appt, got it all confirmed and just rang the midwife, now waiting for a call back to arrange a date - so exciting! :yipee:

Oh, and i thought with having a past m/c the nurse would of sent me for bloods to check everything is ok, but she wasnt concerned about it. As ive had no bleeding or spotting, major cramps and im getting the standard preg symptoms, she quite happy to wait till 12 week scan, im ok with this as i dont think i would of wanted bloods done but does seem abit strange? Is this the same for anyone elce? :shrug: x


----------



## pip7890

Happy 27w Poppy!

Inoue, that's just about what the rest of us had to put up with. Very little in the way of "special treatment" because of previous losses. I only got an early scan this time around because I had a bleed at 10w.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## joey300187

happy 27 weeks Poppy and Happy 26 weeks pip :) xx


----------



## xSamanthax

Inoue that was the same with me hun, they weren't worried at all even though they knew about my MC :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 7 weeks Inoue...

Happy 26 weeks Pip..

Happy 27 weeks Poppy..


----------



## lilrojo

Gosh, with me, im in the US.. i got bloods done and us's..one at 6 and another at 9..now another in 2 days.. cant wait.. getting so close to my mc week milestone.. 

the 12 week milestone.. :) just 2 more days wahoo...


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> Gosh, with me, im in the US.. i got bloods done and us's..one at 6 and another at 9..now another in 2 days.. cant wait.. getting so close to my mc week milestone..
> 
> the 12 week milestone.. :) just 2 more days wahoo...

That be a huge relieve for you then :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks poppy.. it will be a relief.. crazy how fast it seems to be going..


----------



## 9babiesgone

well I am on clomid again, this is my last day taking it!!! My body is all ready for it, and now onto to waiting till I ovulate!! wish me luck.


hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## poppy666

I thought 1st Tri dragged more because of worry i think, 2nd Tri has gone quicker just want 3rd Tri to fly by now :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck 9babies..


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah, 1st tri seems to be going pretty fast actually.. 12 weeks in 2 days just one more week and 2nd tri will be here.. i have been less worried since no spotting or bleeding so hope in 2 days all will be perfect in there.. :)


----------



## puppycat

Good luck Shana.
Waiting on AF here, ordered evening primrose, flax seed oil, softcups and pregnacare 
Bring it on!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay puppy! you seem super positive!!!


----------



## puppycat

Gotta be hun, otherwise I'd fall apart. month 11 here we come x


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay, it has been over 2 years for me!! so I can not wait to actually get a sticky bean, any time is so hard, when you want something so bad!! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## puppycat

:hugs: it hurts like nothing I've ever felt x


----------



## Deethehippy

Awww, i really hope that Puppy and 9babies get some good luck with TTC soon, i have everything crossed for you two. I know how hard it can be and i wasnt trying quite as long as you have been, stay strong and it will happen.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks puppy and dee!! Hope me and puppy can join you soon!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: to Puppy and 9babies! It really is your turn for a sticky bean 

Sending lots of :dust: to anyone else that needs it too :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks samantha!!! got to go get kids ready for the park. tty all later!!


----------



## Inoue

Just got a call off the midwife and im at Hospital next Tuesday for routine bloodwork and to fill out my paperwork - then its onto the 12 week scan :happydance:

Best of luck to you aswell 9babies! xx


----------



## allmuddledup

OOH! HAPPY 7 WEEKS INOUE!!! :hugs:

:dust: to Puppycat and 9babies. :dust:


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all.

Just to let you know i have my first scan today at 4.15. how did you all get through it? I am so so scared, i cant stop crying. i so hope/want everything to be okay and to see that heart beating away, but am so scared i am going to hear the words ' sorry love, there is no heatbeat'. how i am going to get though the day, i dont know! xx


----------



## puppycat

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Sarah think everyone of us have been petrified of this scan, you'll see a fully formed :baby: today sweetie, cant wait to see a piccy :hugs::hugs:

Inque happy 7wks :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Sarah - i know how scary it is, i'm sure everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

Thanks girls, this morning is dragging!!!!


----------



## Kaede351

I understand how you feel hun, I have 2 weeks tomorrow to wait for mine... Part of my is dreading it incase there is something wrong, but for the most part I'm looking forward to it :) Good luck! And make sure you post a pic!! 

Haven't been on in a few days! Happy 7 weeks Inoue and happy 10 weeks Dee! :D 

I'm 10 weeks tomorrow! Finally double digits lol... Midwife again tomorrow too :) fingers crossed all my bloods came back normal!

Xx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Sarah just noticed your due on my birthday :happydance:


----------



## suffolksarah

poppy666 said:


> Ahhh Sarah just noticed your due on my birthday :happydance:

Woo Hooo, Hopefully thats a lucky date! x


----------



## poppy666

Its a great date :haha:

Go for a walk or something distract your mind for few hours may help :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Good luck Sarah (not that you need it) can't wait to hear all about your scan and see pics!


----------



## emilyrose.x

scan today ladies - bouncy baba!! :)

chilled out with foot on womb, arm behind head and sucking thumb.. arww :) 

12 + 1
xx
 



Attached Files:







12 +1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pip7890

Lovely pics Emz. You've one cool baby in there!

:hugs: Sarah. It is hard. 

:dust: to those who need it.

Happy [insert number] weeks to those celebrating today! :flower:

Pip x


----------



## suffolksarah

emilyrose.x said:


> scan today ladies - bouncy baba!! :)
> 
> chilled out with foot on womb, arm behind head and sucking thumb.. arww :)
> 
> 12 + 1
> xx

Congratulation Emily, I hope mine goes as well in 2.5 hrs! Better start drinking my lt of water soon!


----------



## poppy666

Aww emz i commented on fb :winkwink: cutie x


----------



## xSamanthax

Great scan pic Emily, Said so on FB too :thumbup: So pleased for you hun :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

great scan!!!


just still here waiting to ovulate. i took my last clomid pill 2 days ago!


----------



## lilrojo

Sarah-big hugs to you im sure all will be great in there with baby.. :)

Emily-wonderful scan.. cute chilled out baby..

AFM-scan tomorrow in the morning.. 12 weeks tomorrow.. yay cant wait.. hurry up tuesday and get over with..


----------



## puppycat

:happydance: Ems 

AF has just arrived, no more waiting, 29 day cycle this month, 27 last.
Taken my first epo tablet, will take it for 2weeks now then the flax oil after ov.


----------



## 9babiesgone

oops double post.


----------



## 9babiesgone

so sorry puppy!!! : (

:hugs: and :dust: for next cycle. I am still waiting to ovulate. yikes. I am testing again at 2 pm today to see if Iam closer to ovulating or not.


----------



## pip7890

:hug: Puppy

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry puppy.. fxed for next cycle.. lots of dust and hope your epo does the trick..


----------



## Deethehippy

So sorry Puppy - i am still rooting for you to get your BFP soon though 
Emz - what a fab scan! I can't imagine what it must be like to be inside a womb but your little one looks very at home 

Any news Sarah?


----------



## xSamanthax

So sorry Puppy! :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: for you fantastic ladies, hopefully we will be getting your BFP's soon


----------



## emilyrose.x

Haha thanks ladies!! :) amazing seeing baby bouncing and dancing!!.. After scan got a tiny tiny dot of blood on my pants (size of a pen dot) so they gave me anti d jab to be safe :) some serious stretching going off today - think he/she teaching me a lesson for disturbing it chilling out haha!! :haha: 

Bought a few newborn vests today with in laws - only 2 packs of 3 (6 in total lmao) but they staying up at unless till later on:) midwife booked in 4 weeks then 20week scan 8 weeks - keeping my fingers crossed this one here to stay :') xxxx


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all.

Well had my scan, everything was perfect! Baby measuring 4.9cm, HB of 168. been bumped up 3 days aswell! going to keep my ticker as it is untill after my nhs scan next thursday.

Heres a pic for you

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/sarahosborn/SARAHOSBORN_5-1.jpg

i feel such a relief now, i feel asif i can breath again! I was sure there would be no baby, as no symptoms! but all is perfect. xxx


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Sarah. That's a lovely scan pic. I'm so pleased for you.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Awww congratulations Sarah such a cutie :hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

Thanks ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## xSamanthax

Yay Sarah that is great news hun, what a great scan pic too! :hugs:


----------



## Suze

Great news from Emily and Sarah, gorgeous babies and gorgeous news :happydance:

:dust: to puppy and 9babies...and anyone else I've missed :blush:

I had a reassurance scan yesterday and all was well, I was 29 weeks exactly but scan said gestational age of 30+1 :shock: so maybe I've got a big one!


----------



## poppy666

Suze glad everything ok with :baby: probz a big one :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

So happy for you Sarah.. what a great pic too.. 

cant wait for mine tomorrow.. getting anxious to see everything okay.. 

I really need to thank you ladies.. in particular Pip, Poppy, Puppy, Emily, Dee, & AMU..
I dont know where I would be without finding you all.. I was so lost back in Jan after my mc and since suffering a second, and now being preg. again.. you ladies have been there for me the whole time.. so i really want to give you all a big thanks for all your support..


----------



## puppycat

:hugs: Logan, you have more than returned that support x


----------



## poppy666

Awww another scan with piccies :happydance: everything be fine :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Logan can't wait to hear about your scan hun and see the pic of your beautiful baby, i'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Happy 12 weeks lilrojo!! :D 

Eeee, so exciting XD

Anybody else I missed hapy "weeks" to you ^^

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Sarah! Thats a fab scan pic, so glad everything is fine  

How is everyone today?

I am feeling pretty sick still esp when hungry and more so in the evening, i take it its a good sign anyway. Just want my 12 week scan to hurry up so i know things are still ok in there. Probably going to tell the children tomorrow.


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy 10 weeks Kaede!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Dee :D

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Happy 10 weeks Em, nice blanket ;)


----------



## pip7890

Happy 10w Kaede

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Kaede... happy 10 weeks to you.. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls :D midwife has put me at 9w5d today though :( think I'll stick with my dates until my scan lol! Change them when I know after that 

Hehe Puppy! I'm so impressed with myself lol, I expected it to look like a tangled mess, but I seem to be getting the knack of it XD now to fond time to actually do some of it!!! Lol

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Happy 12w lilrojo!

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

lilrojo said:


> So happy for you Sarah.. what a great pic too..
> 
> cant wait for mine tomorrow.. getting anxious to see everything okay..
> 
> I really need to thank you ladies.. in particular Pip, Poppy, Puppy, Emily, Dee, & AMU..
> I dont know where I would be without finding you all.. I was so lost back in Jan after my mc and since suffering a second, and now being preg. again.. you ladies have been there for me the whole time.. so i really want to give you all a big thanks for all your support..

Aww, i only just read that, i think we have all helped each other Logan, i know how much support i have felt from you all when i couldn't talk to anybody else and it has really helped me get through each day


----------



## poppy666

Happy 10wks Kaede :hugs:

Happy 12wk lilrojo how did scan go? x


----------



## 9babiesgone

happy whatever week you are!! sorry I can not keep up!! LOL


----------



## Kaede351

Oooo, lilrojo! Did you have your scan today? Hope it all went well :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/8c0f82f8.jpg

Bump at 10 weeks... I hope this growth spurt evens out or I'm gona be HUGE! Reckon it's twins?! Lol

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Wow Kaede! Where did that come from?
Ha ha if you got the twins we can all breathe easy!


----------



## Deethehippy

Cool bump Kaede and i love the animal print bottoms!


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, took this at about 3.30am so I was half way through getting ready for bed XD they are some pretty awesome 'jama bottoms haha.

I have no idea where it came from!!! It's been there for about 4 or 5 days lol!!! I'm bigger than a few girls I know who are nearly in 3rd tri!!! It's crazy!!! Haha... Wondering if it's maybe a combination of bloat and startings of a proper bump? Lol... But whatever it is I love it! :haha:

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Love the bump piccy :thumbup: think its a combination of both bump n bloat but come 12wks it will be all bump :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. So didnt have a yesterday.. a bit disappointed but did get to hear the hb on the doppler, in the 150s.. so all is great.. no spotting or bleeding of any sort.. so I think I made it. :) Im excited and on cloud 9 just to be where i am.. :) now waiting for the rest of you ladies to join me in plumville.. :)

Kaede-nice bump.. :)

Poppy-i still seem to have some bloat left but not much and i can see a bump forming down low.. cant wait for it to move up and out so i look more pregnant.. :) this is my second so should happen soon..:)


----------



## poppy666

Glad everything went well yesterday sweetie :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Poppy.. 

How are you doing... 27 weeks already.. flying by for you..


----------



## poppy666

Im good thanks... yeah getting closer but last part always harder, breathlessness coming in now, sleepless night visiting the bathroom lol Braxton Hicks regular and leaky boobies :haha: lovely.


----------



## puppycat

Think we are due a bump pic Logan!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey not just me I think all of us preggo ladies should update.. Kaede did.. poppy your turn lol.. :)


----------



## poppy666

lol i agree with PC get your bumps out :haha:

I'll do one later x


----------



## lilrojo

Ha me too Puppy.. promise.. 

been being lazy.. lol need to get off my butt and the computer and go get cleaned up.. 

ugh any good easy remedies for heartburn.. :) From you wise women.. besides tums.. lol


----------



## poppy666

Ugh milk or Rennies.. i started with that around week 13, with the boys was always in 3rd Tri heartburn.


----------



## lilrojo

12+1 Bump :)
 



Attached Files:







0818111216a.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, cute bump Hun! God I'm HUGE compared to you! Haha XD

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Thought i would add a bump pic as i haven't put one on for a while, so i got Mark to do a bump pic so he did :) the first pic is my 24wk bump pic so you can compare it to today's. So here is my 24wk bump pic and my 26wks bump pic :D
 



Attached Files:







24weeks.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 2









BUmp at 26wks.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy666

Aww fab bump pic's :happydance:

I'll add my 24wk one and do an up to date one tomorrow x
 



Attached Files:







Image021.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, fabulous bump pics ladies!!! :D

XxX


----------



## puppycat

I'd add mine but... you know... :rofl:


----------



## xSamanthax

puppycat said:


> I'd add mine but... you know... :rofl:

:rofl: You could add a before BFP pic! You will soon be adding a bump pic though hun :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Nah, if I add a before BFP pic you'll never believe I'm not preggo :haha:


----------



## poppy666

puppycat said:


> I'd add mine but... you know... :rofl:

:haha::haha:


----------



## Kaede351

You'll be joining us really soon Puppy!!!

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Just think - it's only like 4 weeks until I get my very own BFP :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

Hope so! Haha :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed Puppy..

So great to see your bumps ladies.. :) they sure are growing nicely in there..


----------



## Deethehippy

Your bump is tiny Poppy  Fab bumps everyone. Wanna see more! Kaede?


----------



## poppy666

Dee i thought my bump looked huge for 24wks :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Dee, posted mine a few pages back lol. I love bump pics! XD

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I put mine in my journal for today if anyone wants to see.


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Dee you only got a little tiny bump :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I SO cannot believe that just happened :( Had pizza for tea... then the dog puked on the carpet... tried to clean it up only to lose my entire tea. SO not happy :( I just as well not have eaten... so ANGRY with myself for not waiting for Taylor to clean it when he gets home in 5 mins >.<

I feel like crying now :cry:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

awww... big hugs Kaede.. :) we have all lost what we wanted to eat or drink.. I hate it when i puke up my pickles.. i love them.. crave them.. need them... lol so funny 

When will my enegy come back, i remember with my dd it came back around 12 weeks.. ugh come back.. im tired...


----------



## Kaede351

I feel completely disgusting now >.< Like I need to throw up again... but I really don't want to do that lol... I LOVE Pepperoni pizza :(

I went through a stage of craving pickled onions... but now I can't stand the smell of them lol

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

I have been craving pickles for prob the past 3-4 weeks.. lol love them..and the juice yum lol


----------



## Kaede351

Ewww lol, sounds awful to me XD haha

I'm sat sucking on an ice lolly... Making me feel much better too haha

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I had pizza two night in a row  Luckily it has not come up though i have felt pretty sicky last few days, i thought this was meant to be going by now?


----------



## lilrojo

Dee... im 12 weeks and the ms and sicky feeling hasnt gone yet.. :( hope it does soon though.. ugh.. :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

hope you guys feel bette.r

I am bummed, bc I have to wait to test for ovulation bc of how much water I drank.


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi everyone! :hi: I'm just trying to get caught up on here whilst on holiday. I'm loving the bump pics. I'll have to add mine in when I get home. I know what you mean Dee about expecting the sickness to go away by now. And lilrojo, I want to know where my energy is as well!! :hissy: So sorry to hear about losing your Pizza Kaedie. The few times in this pregnancy that I've had pepperoni pizza (which I LOVE) I've felt very very sick but not tossed my pizza as it were. :haha: I guess it's all part and parcel for pregnancy. We just have to hang in there. :hugs:

Well, I'm off for a morning swim in a minute. Loving being on holiday. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Hope you're having an amazing time AMU!!! Wish I was on holiday :haha:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

aww thanks for stopping in amu.. love your updates and check ins... hope your enjoying your time away.. :)


----------



## cazi77

Hiya just back from hols totally chilled! Its taken me ages to catch up. Nice to see all the lovely scan pics and bumps. I want mine now!!! Not long till the 2ww for me fingers crossed xx


----------



## poppy666

Caz hope you had a lovely holiday and AMU wish i was there could do with another holiday lol.


----------



## 9babiesgone

hello everyone Iam officially in my 2 week wait!!! woohoo!!


----------



## poppy666

Buckets of baby dust lovely :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

:dust: Shana

I,m cd6 today, reckon i'm about 8 or 9 days away from ov, have ordered opk's but not arrived yet.
Been to a bike show today but not biking, i took my candle stuff because they had stalls there. Sold a little, not much, quite a few business cards given out and got myself a bracelet and booked a pampered chef and Christmas decoration party.

Looks like i've caught the sun on my face too.

Going to church at 6 because i missed the service this morning. Starving but dunno what to eat.


----------



## 9babiesgone

well thanks!! I am now 1dpo!! I am so excited.

was confirmed by my cervical position and my opk!! yay!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay puppy!!! can not wait till you ovulate!! :dust: for you!!!


I hope we both get knocked up this cycle!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Happy 11 weeks Dee!

Hope you ladies both catch sticky eggies this month!!! :dust: for you both :D

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed for you Shana :hugs:

Every little helps Puppy :flower:

:dust: ladies

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Good good luck Puppy and 9babies - rooting for you both!


----------



## xSamanthax

:dust: :dust: to all ladies that need it :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Throwing in my bit of :dust: for you two as well. :dust:


----------



## puppycat

Feel like I'm lashed in dust! Thanks girls.
Hope it works :D


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck 9babies and puppy... fxed you both get your BFPs...


----------



## 9babiesgone

thank you guys. I am now 2dpo!!! woohoo!! can not wait .


----------



## puppycat

Wooo i'm cd7 so still got about a week to ov. My opk's arrived this morning too. Yay!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yay for opks for you puppy!!! :dust:


----------



## puppycat

Can someone please have a word with my hubbie and make him come to bed WITH me?!
By the time he comes up i'm so tired i don't have the energy to do anything. So frustrating!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have the opposite problem, my man wont stay up for loving. LOL I am lucky we had sex the last 3 nights! hahaha. also is it normal to still have positive opks 2 days after ovulation. today I had another positive, and I am still cramping. is that normal??


----------



## puppycat

Ooooh maybe an extra strong eggy on it's way hun. 
Glad someone's getting some, lol x


----------



## 9babiesgone

well my opk tonight is finally lighter. so I know I caught my surge and it is finally over!!

yay!!!

now hopefully an :bfp: in 2 weeks time.


----------



## xSamanthax

:dust: :dust: to you all that need it!!! I really hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## puppycat

That was an awesome surge hun!


----------



## 9babiesgone

It really was!!! : ) 


can not wait to see if there is anything comes from it!!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck ladies.. :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks swwetie now an plum how exciting!!!!


----------



## poppy666

How many in 2ww now? good luck ladies :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

Still waiting on O atm, cd8 today x


----------



## 9babiesgone

i am in my 2ww poppy! I dont know who else is. but puppy will be joining me soon!


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah,not sure what i change too tomorrow.. the fruit i mean.. lol..

Any one have any tips on how to get a rid of a YI.. got it from my suppositories and now that im done with them.. want it gone asap.. planning on eating yougurt just wondering if you all had any other tips.. lol

Happy 28+1 Poppy.. :)


----------



## poppy666

You mean thrush? ive just got over it with canasten, but heard natural yogurt just as good x


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah thrush-aka YI... thanks for answering.. lol..


----------



## poppy666

YI :dohh: :haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi ladies! :wave: 

Firstly, :dust: to Puppycat and 9babies. :dust:

Secondly, I owe you an update! Just wanted to share my 11 week bump pic and 12 week scan pic. :happydance: All looked good at scan today. Should have results of screening test tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for reassuring results.

Lilrojo, regarding YI, probiotic yogurt might help. Also might be worth looking into probiotics in general. A health food store could best advise you. If all else fails, monostat. That will work fastest I reckon. Good luck. :hugs:

How are the rest of you ladies doing? :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







11weeks.jpg
File size: 107.1 KB
Views: 3









12weeks1.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 9babiesgone

such a cute bump!!! thanks for sharing. and what a cutie baby!! : ) thanks for the dust. this 2ww is going to be long!!!


----------



## poppy666

AMU lovely bump sweetie and im not sure but is that a girly nub i see :wacko:


----------



## 9babiesgone

forgot to say congrats poppy on 28 week mark!!

: )


trying to keep up lol


----------



## lilrojo

I say Amu is having a girl.. im not sure yet on what dee is having.. hmmm

Thanks for the tip amu.. I got some strawberry flavored yogurt.. so will try that first.. that with less wetness from oil will hopefully do the trick.. if not then yes on to monistat.. ugh


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry double post.


----------



## Suze

:dust: for the 2ww 9babies and for catching the eggy puppy!

Great bump and scan pic AMU, I'll hop over to your journal now...

Me, I've reached 30 weeks :yipee: it's such unimportant milestone for me, I think I'm going to get a baby at the end this...not sure if :blue: or :pink: My feeling says :pink: but baby is measuring a bit big which is making me think :blue:


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh suze that is amazing!! 30 weeks. are you waiting till you give birht to find out?


----------



## Suze

Yeah we're not finding out now, gone this long without knowing! I have to say I was tempted to find out but oh wanted it to be a surprise like with our daughter


----------



## poppy666

Happy 30wks Suze :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe suze. how amazing!! surprises are fun. I didnt wait with eithe rof my kids to find out. LOL I kinda wish I would have. 

I think I might hold off on my next one. dont know yet.


such a cute thing though.


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, that's a very cute bump AMU! And lovely scan pic too! :D

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy 11 weeks Kaede


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh yes. :wohoo: Happy 11 weeks Kaede and Squirt!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks!!! :D I'm so excited to have gotten this far haha. Still a long way to go though >.< But!!! Only 1 week til my scan :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh yeah, thoguht I'd share my first ever sewing creation! (I've never sewn anything before, let alone used a sewing machine lol) It's not eactly neat, but I did it all by myself and I'm proud! XD haha

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/7dc5e900.jpg

I showed MIL last night on webcam and she's claimed this one lol. So, guess I'll be making more! My friends want one too haha!

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

those are so so cute!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 11 weeks Kaede.. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks! And a happy 13 weeks to you too Lilrojo!!!! Your bubs is a fuzzy lil peach! this week haha, awww ^^

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

I know and a peach sounds sooo yummy.. lol

your a litle lime.. cute.. a lime baby.. :)


----------



## xSamanthax

Happy 11 weeks Kaede! and Happy 13 weeks Lilrojo! 

Love your creation Kaede! well done saw it on facebook but didn't have time to comment :dohh:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, it's ok  I'm in the middle of my next monkey XD This one isn't taking me 8 hours though... I think I've sussed out the sewing machine now! :haha:

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Kaede, the monkey is fabulous! Could you make me one for MiniWig please? I would pay you of course. It would be great to have a homemade first toy 
I'm kinda scared to buy baby things but i love monkeys so i feel ok with this.
:flower:


----------



## pip7890

Happy 11w Kaede!

Happy 13w lilrojo!

Met up with AMU tonight. She is lovely (as we all know) and think she should definitely go on tour!!

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

I can try Hun! I have no idea how to figure out a payment though... I was thinking of charging about £5 per monkey and then postage on top... How does paypal work? Lol

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I've got a PayPal account Kaede but i think you would have to have it too, its cool though cus you can send money really easy with that. Or maybe i could post you a cheque? 
Anyway i would be very interested if you are doing more monkeys


----------



## Kaede351

Would you mind waiting a little while for it? I mean I'm still not brilliant at sewing, and I'd hate to think the seams came undone and it fell apart when you've paid for it. But I plan on making a few more so maybe by Xmas I'll be more confident and can make you an extra cute one :) but I do have a paypal account, I just have never received payment through it before lol... Plenty of money goes out of it, but none ever comes in 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Maybe I can figure out how to make scented monkeys! Lol

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Yeah of course Kaede  If you do some on the future that would be great.


----------



## puppycat

While we're on the creative subject, anybody want a knitted hat for baby?


----------



## poppy666

PC id love some hats and matching cardigans if your in the knitting mood lol


----------



## puppycat

Lol, i'm always in the knitting mood!
Pink i presume?


----------



## poppy666

Yeah :happydance: let me know how much and i can post payment x


----------



## puppycat

I'll make them first and then let you know, i'm knitting a hat for my cousin atm (she had a boy same day as MC) x


----------



## poppy666

ok sweetie x


----------



## 9babiesgone

so how is everyone this morning. only a little over a week for me and then I can start peeing on sticks. LOL


----------



## puppycat

Wooooo! Hope its 2 bright lines Shana xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks me too!!! :hugs:

how are you??


----------



## puppycat

Yeh i'm good. Dh wants to go to his parents house now so we're off out. Meh.


----------



## 9babiesgone

oh, you dont like them?


----------



## puppycat

Lol, i don't mind his mum but his dad does my box in! He sticks his nose in where its not wanted on a regular basis


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hate that. I hate my husbands dad too, such an total loser, he spends all his money on stupid crap and acts like he is 16 abandoned my husband when he was 10, let his step mom abuse him. I think I am in a mood bc he just tried to call my hubby during work. so I feel your pain. 

silly fil, just butt in, and wont butt out.

:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Fil isn't bad on that scale but dh has a son from his previous marriage who everyone seems to think will get left out because of Laura. This has never been the case of course, we've had to fight to see his son with mediators and solicitors. Hardly the attitude of people who are going to walk away from him.

Anyway, every time dh is due to see his son we get a call from fil which usually goes like this....

Fil: is dh there?
Me: no he's working, he works every morning.
Fil: oh right. Is he having D today?
Me: yes, when he finishes work, as usual.
Fil: does he have anything planned?
Me: i don't know, probably, do you want me to get him to phone you?
Fil: blah, was going to get him to sleep over, blah plans for today, blah.

Its the same time and the same questions. If we've arranged to have him on a different day all hell breaks loose and we have to explain everything to him.


----------



## puppycat

First time using softcups, wish me luck!


----------



## 9babiesgone

good luck!!


----------



## allmuddledup

Good morning ladies. Sending both Puppycat and 9babies :dust:. I hope everyone else is doing well. I love hearing about the crafting and creating going on here! :)


----------



## mami2karina

Hello ladies! Quick update! I made it to 33 weeks yesterday!!!! I had to into L&D Tuesday night I got really sick and dehydrated so they kept me the night. My cervix is 50-60% effaced, still closed on the inside but the nurse said she could push her finger through it. My little guy should be here in the next 2-3 weeks. I'm still contracting with the meds so I'm sure as soon as I stop them I'll go into labor and my OB said to stop them at 36 weeks. Which ironically is the day before Mexican Independence Day, which is the 16th of Sept, and I REALLY want him born that day lol. We have another growth scan Tuesday morning since I haven't gained but 2 pounds since I got pregnant. But baby is measuring perfect, my OB thinks I'm just not growing it's all going to the baby!


----------



## poppy666

Mami so glad you n baby are doing well lovely :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

:wave: Mami. Looks like yours will be the first baby for this group. How exciting. 

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

I didn't think of that Pip! That's kinda cool! I'm gonna take my camera and laptop to the hospital with me and I'll post pics! I'm so excited!!! Based on the last ultrasound he should be around 5 pounds when they do the next one on Tuesday.


----------



## poppy666

I cant wait for mine to come now awww. Starting to get breathless now which i hate ugh


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck with your little one Mami! :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh my son locked me out, of my house, mobile home and I had to climb thru a window and my mom had to hoist me up. I felt so awful and I am in a ton of pain. bc my mom could only lift me so far, and then I had to lift myself up the rest of teh way. he locked himself in, in the span of only like 2 minutes, I went to get the groceries, and just left him with the door open, he closed it and locked it. and stupid me left the keys on the counter, force of habit, bc I was running out to get more. now I know my son can lock the deadbolt. and it is hard fo rme to do sometimes, apparently not hard for him. I feel like a fool and I Hurt. 

wow

what a day.


----------



## xSamanthax

Mami so pleased you and baby are doing ok! Can't wait to see pics of the little guy once he arrives :cloud9:

9babies.. WOW! glad you could get into the house even if it meant hurting yourself :( At least you didn't need to ring the police or anything to get the door broken down. Hope he doesn't do it again the little rascal :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

seriously he is so bad!! can not believe he did that.

well 7dpo and resisting the urge to pee on a stick bc it is way too early.


----------



## Deethehippy

You could pee on a stick on 10dpo i think 9babies


----------



## 9babiesgone

well I might. but I am definitely peeing on one at 11dpo, and 10dpo, which is wednesday and thursday. just wish they would come quicker.


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck ladies.. Puppy and 9babies.. lots and lots of dust to you both..

How are the rest of you lovely ladies...


----------



## Suze

Mami great to hear your little man is hanging in there and delivery in the next couple of weeks should be absolutely fine for him, can't wait to see him and yeah you'll be the first in this group to pop :happydance:


----------



## xSamanthax

:dust: for you lovely ladies that are TTC... I can't wait for your test day i really hope you get your BFP's and Sticky Beans this time :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies! Sorry not been online to chat much, trying to keep my head down during 1st tri as something usually goes wrong... and well this morning ive noticed a not so good sign :(. 

On my second wee, when i wiped, there was quite abit of liquid with a yellowy/v light brown backtone to it, had about another 2 wipes untill it all cleared up. Absolutly bricking it incase this can lead to m/c. And as is bloody Bank Holiday (AGAIN) in the UK, the A&E have no sonographers at work and my midwife isnt answering her calls. 

Has anyone elce kinda had this? My ticker is a little out, im approx 9+4. 

Can anyone help :cry:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi ladies!!! Hope all well ! I'm officially in my 2nd Tri!! :happydance:

14 weeks today!! Yaaaay!! :):):)

Went to a party last night and a bar after and was worried about loud music but touch wood everything fine :) to say I was sipping water all night, it was really good:) was home early but good night over all.. OH was my body guard for my bump andco constantly had my arm out so no idiot could come near me :) this lad nearly bumped into my back but I stopped him in time and went physco at him :L never seen anything move out my way faster lol! Xx


----------



## joey300187

Happy 14 weeks 2nd tri sweetie!! be the sexing scan before u know it! :) xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Eek thanks Jo! Roll on 6 weeks - Hope it goes quick! Got my midwife appointment at 16weeks so hoping she uses that Doppler to keep me going till 20week lol! Xxxx


----------



## joey300187

most mw's do hun, if she doesnt then ask her too :) she shouldnt really say no. im sure it will go quick! but you have just panicked me a little as i in 6 weeks im gonna be almost 37 weeks!! Oh my goodness! lol xx


----------



## poppy666

Emz my MW listened in at 16wks :thumbup: but i had a doppler so cheated :haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Ladies! :hi: Long time no post, I know. Congrats to Emz and Lilrojo for making it to 2nd tri. Dee, Kaedie, Sarah and I aren't far behind. :dance: 

Good to hear from Mami and to know that her little one is still hanging in there. It's exciting to think the first baby in our group will be here in a few weeks. :shock: Gash, Suze, Poppy, Babyhopes, Joey, Pip & Sam aren't far behind either! :happydance:

Inoue, I'm so sorry to hear you are having a worrying time. :hugs: I know it's not much reassurance when you can't get real answers right away but please try to remember that a little spotting or discharge can be perfectly normal in pregnancy when baby is just fine. I think at least half the ladies on this thread that are pregnant now have had spotting during their pregnancies and their babies are doing great. Still, that's little reassurance when you are still waiting to find out what it means for you in your pregnany. Just know we are all thinking about you, hoping for the best. :hugs:

9babies, I think we are all on the edge of our seats waiting to see if you caught the eggy this month. Puppycat, my fingers are crossed tight that it all goes smoothly for you. Sounds like your man is a little hard to pin down for BD sometimes. :dohh: Hopefully your holiday will yield results. :dust:

Sorry too if I've left anyone off that is a regular on here. It's hard to keep up with us all sometimes!


----------



## lilrojo

I consider 13 weeks 2nd tri.. others say 14 no matter what im almost there.. wed :)

Look at all you ladies so far along already.. :) hope your pregnancies are going wonderfully... :) 2 weeks till i go back to the dr.. for my 16 week checkup.. cant believe how fast its all going...

Have a great day all..


----------



## puppycat

Well ladies i am home, all clean now after a nice bath. Laura has had a bath too. Think it'll be an early night tonight and get Gareth to do the deed - we didn't manage once over the weekend. I had Laura in with me and gareth had his son in with him so not really helpful for TTC.

Have an abundance of EWCM (thanks EPO) so best get to it! 

Thanks for all the dust girls. Been really good with my tabs so fingers crossed. Good luck 9babies xxxx


----------



## poppy666

I use to think 12wks was end of 1st Tri lol but if you break down 10mths its right for 14wks i think :wacko: anyways it dont matter :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah i think most say 14 weeks... thats what all the books say too.. so i will be there on wed.. :) lol even though i still say 13 lol


----------



## mami2karina

First off good luck to those who are TTC. Congrats to those of you who finally made it to 1st, 2nd and 3rd tri!!! It's excited to finally reach those milestones, no matter how small they may seem to others we know how big they really are. And I can't believe if my doctor is right my baby will be here either next week or the week after! It doesn't seem possible. And I will post pics of him so you can meet the first baby of the group!!!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks hun, good luck!
Got a very positive opk so will be pinning DH down tonight. Will post a pic for your viewing pleasure soon x


----------



## mami2karina

Have fun Puppy!!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Lol! Happy Hubby Humping Puppy! 

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Happy to hear from you Mami.. was wondering how you were doing.. so exciting your little boy will be here soon.. good luck hun..

Good luck puppy fxed this is it for you..


----------



## allmuddledup

Go get him Puppycat! :dust:


----------



## Suze

puppycat said:


> Thanks hun, good luck!
> Got a very positive opk so will be pinning DH down tonight. Will post a pic for your viewing pleasure soon x

I hope the picture is just of the opk :haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

:rofl: Suze, I was thinking the same thing. :rofl: Puppycat, no offense but I don't think Gareth would appreciate if you put up pictures of you guys BD. :rofl:


----------



## mami2karina

OMG you ladies are crazy lol!


----------



## puppycat

:rofl: i've just read back and you're quite right!
Turning laptop on now to upload opk pic :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

oooo I want to see


----------



## puppycat

Here it is girls.... x rated OPK :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0661.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 9babiesgone

woohoo


----------



## mami2karina

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Got my softcup in too ;)
Do I start taking Flax seed oil from tomorrow now i've had a positive opk??


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh, very good pos OPK Puppycat! :thumbup: What is the flaxseed used for? I took Wheatgerm oil to help with implantation - one a day throughout entire cycle and a second one on 5, 7, 9, 11 & 13 DPO. If it's just used to help with implantation it shouldn't hurt to start taking it straight away. :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

Flaxseed Oil for Fertility

Flaxseed Oil is an excellent source of Omega 3 nd Omega 6 Fatty Acid and a natural antioxidant.

Flaxseed Oil for Male Fertility:
The ingredients within flaxseed oil help to keep the sperm healthy and increase bloodflow to the penis.

Flaxseed Oil for Female Fertility:
Treats menopausal symptoms, menstrual cramps, female infertility and endometriosis. Because the hormone-balancing lignans and plant estrogens (phytoestrogens) in flaxseed oil help stabilize a woman's estrogen-progesterone ratio, they can have beneficial effects on the menstrual cycle, and relieve the hot flashes of perimenopause and menopause. Flaxseed oil may also improve terine function and thus treat fertility problems. In addition, the essential fatty acids in flaxseed oil have been shown to block production of prostaglandins, hormonelike substances that, when released in excess amounts during menstruation, can cause the heavy bleeding associated with endometriosis.


I have seen a lot about it on BnB too - EPO before ov and Flax seed oil after. Worth a try eh! Fingers and toes crossed :)


----------



## Suze

Lovely opk :thumbup: Good luck catching the eggy :spermy:


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck puppy.. nice naughty opk...


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies.

I had to go to A&E yesterday night as i started bleeding, guess i was right to be concerned on the appearance of my cm :cry:. The gynae doctor was lovely and said he thinks everything is alright. My blood came back good and my belly/uterus is soft like it should be. Im off for a scan today at 12 noon (UK time). Please keep everything crossed for me, dont know how i can cope with losing another baby :cry:


----------



## puppycat

Inoue i'm sure everything will be fine honey. Let u know :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Inoue said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I had to go to A&E yesterday night as i started bleeding, guess i was right to be concerned on the appearance of my cm :cry:. The gynae doctor was lovely and said he thinks everything is alright. My blood came back good and my belly/uterus is soft like it should be. Im off for a scan today at 12 noon (UK time). Please keep everything crossed for me, dont know how i can cope with losing another baby :cry:

Thinking of you today sweetie and baby :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Keeping my fingers X'd for you hun... just remember, blood doesn't always mean it's the end. My aunty bled alot during first tri and her littl eboy is now nearly 3 months old and big, strong and healthy! :) :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou all! Im glad to say that everything is fine!! :yipee:

Got a nice picture of baby and its little heart was beating away on the screen - so amazing to see! However, i am earlier on than i once thought, the scan measured at 7+4 so need to change my 12 week appt and my tickers.


----------



## poppy666

Fantastic news sweetie :happydance::happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Wow that's quite a difference to your lmp huh, must've implanted later.
I'm so glad everything is well honey, now relax and enjoy being preggo! :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Yeh there is quite a difference in dates - was very suprised =/

Here's my little baby: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0268.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## poppy666

Awww :awww:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, that's great news Inoue chick :D So glad all is fine ^^

XxX


----------



## puppycat

:wave: beanie :D


----------



## allmuddledup

Congratulations Inoue! That must have been such a relief to see baby growing and heart beating. Were you tracking your ovulation when you fell pregnant this time or did you just go by AF? I'm so pleased to hear little beanie is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

so glad to hear everything is well inoue


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww that is a great pic Inoue! so glad everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

what do you ladies think??

i am 10dpo

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/Photo140.jpg

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/Photo136.jpg


----------



## puppycat

ooooooooh Shana I see something hun :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Think i see a line but cant zoom piccy... can you see it?


----------



## 9babiesgone

I can see it very clearly in real life. but my web camera sucks!!!

I am so annoyed I posted it in the pregnancy test section and everyone says they dont see anything. I dont know how they cant. bc even though the camera didnt pick it well, I can see it.


----------



## xSamanthax

I think i can see something hun, is there any way you can take a better pic?


----------



## 9babiesgone

not really. all i have is a web camera.


----------



## Inoue

Ive tracked my cycle since my possitive OPK, i even got IB spotting so i know when implantation occured. Doesnt quite add up but i guess i will find out more on the 12 week scan :shrug:

And 9babies!! I can deff see it - especially in the first picture! Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks inoue! I am going to retest tomorrow and hope it is darker..


----------



## Kaede351

I can see a faint something! I hope this is it for you! And I hope it's a sticky bean :D :hugs:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Awwww Shana it's times like this I wish I could pop round for a cuppa tea and squint at your test!!

I reckon you been trying on the sly! Naughty girlie! lol x


----------



## 9babiesgone

not really. LOL
but yeah I wish you were here. you can see it so clearly looking at it in person


----------



## puppycat

If I were there and I saw it I'd be like this >>> :wohoo: lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah you would. wish you were here!! 

I just got down with the cable guy coming over. lol he fixed our sattelite. 

he was such a strange oddfellow but nice.

I get so nervous when men come over at all even for maintenance.


----------



## puppycat

Did you ask him if he could see it?? :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Tweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeak!
 



Attached Files:







9babies.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 9babiesgone

OMGOSH I LOVE YOU PUPPY!!!!


I almost thought about asking that guy. but then that would be super awkward.

hahaha.


he would be like, well it isnt mine. and I am like of course not. we just met.

:rofl:


----------



## puppycat

9babiesgone said:


> he would be like, well it isnt mine. and I am like of course not. we just met.
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl:

Nice.


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol I am on a good start today. 

hehehe


----------



## Deethehippy

Fab news Inoue on seeing your little one is all ok :thumbup: I guess the dates of conception do not matter as long as baby is fine 

I think i can see a line 9babies - what DPO are you at? Good luck hun.


----------



## Suze

Great news Inoue that all looks well especially afetr your scare :yipee:

Shana I can see it too, I could see it before Puppy tweaked it but I thought it looked to the left of where you put the dots? Anyway it looks like congratulations are in order :wohoo:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am 10dpo. dee
and thanks so so much!!


----------



## allmuddledup

Yep, I can see a line 9babies. Looks like you've caught yourself an eggy! :yipee: Now, sending you a boatload of sticky :dust:. xoxox


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks allmuddled up. I am crosssing my fingers for a darker line tomorrow


so nervous.


----------



## Kaede351

Eeeee, so exciting! 12 hours until my scan XD haha... I'm never gona sleep tonight lol.

I reeeeeeally hope this is it for you Hun!!! :hugs:

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Keeping everything crossed for you both Dee & Kaedie that your scans go perfectly. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/e0dc3feb.jpg

Baby Fillier! Measuring at 12 weeks and 3 days :D 3 days ahead of what I thought!!!

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhh im guessing :blue:


----------



## puppycat

I can't see a nub there but I'm saying girlie x


----------



## Kaede351

I think it looks like a boy haha, guess we'll see in a few weeks time what it is lol

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

I guess boy Kaede!


----------



## mami2karina

Doctor's appointment went good yesterday. My doctor said he got everything he wanted out of my ultrasound and baby is perfect :) He's 4lbs 11oz +/- 6oz, my money is on the extra because he feels at least 5lbs to me. He felt me up in front of Jose  lmao and said my cervix is dilated 2cm all the way up to the top and then closed right over his head. He said when he checks me next Tuesday if I'm dilated all the way up he's taking me off my meds then so baby will be here either next week or the week after!!! I can't wait to meet him. We got to see his face and even saw him opening and closing his eyes!!!! She went to check and make sure he is still a he and do you know what this woman tells me??? "I hope we got a clearer shot before cuz I don't see ANY boy parts now" Are you kidding me??? After my meltdown and finally accepting he's a boy and going and buying ALL boy stuff you tell me he might really be a GIRL? I'd be so happy but mad cuz I can't take the clothes back :( But anyways we'll know for sure shortly. Here's a couple pics we got, one profile and the other reminds me of a freaky Tiki Mask lol you can see one eye open, the other closed, his mouth, nose and chin!!! The belly pic is from last week :)
 



Attached Files:







34wkprofile.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7









babyface.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9









33w1d.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kaede351

Those are amazing pictures!!! I spent £20 on photos for everyone today lol.

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

I'm so glad they don't make us pay here, but if they did I would do it in a heartbeat :) It's totally worth it and I really wish I had been able to do a 3D/4D session this time.


----------



## Kaede351

I really wish that we get a DVD of the scan. But we dont get that here :( there isn't even an option for it... I think if you pay for a private 3d scan you can buy a DVD of it... Might look into that.

I think we have to pay for the photos because the actual scan is free on the NHS... We don't need medical insurance here because the majority of treatments are free. They charge for extras haha.

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

Oh. And yeah we can only get a DVD where I am if we pay for a 3D session. Most of the offices here don't use the 3D unless there is a problem and they have to do a more in depth scan.


----------



## poppy666

Yeah when i had my 4D done we got a 10 minute video :cloud9:

Mami those are amazing pictures sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks Poppy :)


----------



## xSamanthax

Kaede that is a fantastic scan pic hun! congrats :hugs: 

Mami so glad things are going good for you, they are fantastic scan pics. I can't believe they said they couldn't see any boy parts! Are they going to do another scan or are you just waiting til 'he' arrives? :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

That's my last scan Samantha! He'll be here next week or the week after that!


----------



## Kaede351

Wow Mami! That's so soon! And SO SO exciting!!! I can't wait to see a pic of him!!!!

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede, I am so pleased to hear that all is well with little Squirt. :cloud9: Are you going to get a private gender scan at 16 weeks so you can find out ASAP? My first impression from the pics is "boy" but I've been known to be wrong before. :haha:

Mami, that's great news that your little one is doing so well. I think we are all in suspense now to find out if he really is a he! :dohh:


----------



## Kaede351

AMU... As soon as I saw the print out my automatic reaction was to say... "we're having a boy" lol, but hey! I might be wrong lol only got a 50/50 chance of being right XD

I'm trying to persuade Taylor to let me book a 3d scan (or 4d... Whatever they call them), but he's umming and ahhing because if the price. Need to ask my work colleague where she got hers done and how much it was... If it's not too much I might be able to persuade him lol. I always wanted one all along, so I'll probably win and get my way :haha:

If I can't persuade him then I guess I'll be waiting til 20 weeks haha, but it's not that long really... The last 12 weeks seem to have dragged, but in hind sight they've gone quite quickly lol. I'll let you know if I win or not 

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Kaede Babybond in Newcastle, i got the cheapest package for a 3d of £140... gender scan was £90 :thumbup:


----------



## Suze

Firstly congrats Kaede on a great scan :happydance: I was put ahead 3 days too at my 12 week. I'm guessing at girl, just a guess, I can't do the nub thingy either!

And great news Mami that all is well and your little one is staying put fo the time being....wow gender confusion again :shock: Well as you say not long to wait :happydance:


----------



## mami2karina

LOL yeah I'm tired of the gender confusion lol


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Poppy! I found one called BabyBrite in Middlesborough too, maybe I should compare prices haha. The package that caught my eye was £120. You get a 25 minute scan, DVD of the entire 25 minute scan (with baby moving and everything! Awesome XD) and you get 6 photos. There is a cheaper one aswell. £90 for 15 minute scan and 4 photos. DVD is £10 extra.

But I had an ingenious idea! Lol. I just called my mum and asked her if we could have a gift voucher for our Xmas prezzie! She said "Well I'll ask your Daddy when he gets home." I was like... Get in! My dad's brilliant, doubt he'll say no. Specially as it's an xmas prezzie aswell haha :D being a Daddy's girl has it's advantages :haha:

BabyBrite only scan from 24 weeks. But still think it will be awesome!!!

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

That's great Kaede!


----------



## puppycat

Any more tests Shana?


----------



## poppy666

Yes shop around sweetie, i only went with babybond cos i went with my last korben and they got a good reputation, also if baby being naughty they will ask you to come back with a free appointment.


----------



## Kaede351

That sounds good! I was just thinking that Middlesborough is probably easier to get to haha. Newcastle is further away... And very confusing to drive around too! We got lost for like 2 hours when we first moved up here... We've never been back since haha. But I will have a look at that babybond place, they have a website yeah?

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Sorry think Stockton closer lol https://www.babybond.com/babybond-scan-locations.php


----------



## lilrojo

HAPPY 12 WEEKS KAEDE..... :)

Hope you all have a great week and weekend... im heading out on vacation.. but will check in when i have the chance..


----------



## xSamanthax

Happy 12 Weeks Kaede and Happy 14 weeks Lilrojo :dance: 
Hope you have a good time away Lilrojo :hugs: 

9babies Hope your ok and your tests got darker :hugs: 

:dust: :dust: for everyone else that needs it :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Happy 14 weeks lilrojo! I need to change my tickers haha... which I will be doing in a minute! They put me forward so I'm 12 weeks 3days today haha. woohoo!

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

OMG I can't believe it!!! I'm 34 weeks today! I made it ladies. And I just can't believe it. My baby boy is going to be here in the next week or 2!


----------



## poppy666

Congratz Mami happy 34wks :hugs:

lilrojo happy 14wks :kiss:

Kaede happy 12wks :hugs:

Oh eck anyone else :haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

My heart is breaking for Dee. :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Whats happened?


----------



## puppycat

What's wrong????


----------



## allmuddledup

MiniWig grew his wings at 11 weeks. :cry: Dee posted the sad news in her journal. :cry:


----------



## puppycat

I read it as soon as you said :cry:


----------



## mami2karina

:cry: I'm so sorry Dee


----------



## Kaede351

Omg! Oh Dee I'm so so sorry Hun :( :hugs:

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Dee sending you massive hugs, i know its not much :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Thinking about you Dee xxxx


----------



## suffolksarah

I know i dont write on this board much, but i am so so sorry Dee, my thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time. xxxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you everyone for your kind words to me x

I'm not even sure if i want to TTC anymore and i don't know if i will stay on BnB or not, i don't know much tbh :-(


----------



## poppy666

Dee just take time out from bnb and spend it with your family, you need time to grieve sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Dee take some time for yourself hun.
We'd be sad to see you go but i can understand how it'd make you feel if you stayed.
I have no words hun, :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Dee we would all hate to see you go.. we would deff miss you and not be the same without you here.. but we would all understand.. def take some time to grieve and be with your family...

Big Big cyber hugs... :)


----------



## Deethehippy

I don't think i will go go anyway, maybe just read more than i post  We will see, i would miss you ladies all so much too!


----------



## Kaede351

I'm glad to see you're trying to keep your chin up Dee :) We would all miss you too :hugs: Hope you feel better soon chick :flower:

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

So sorry dee and sorry to everyone havent been on in a little while due to Internet being gone got an darker line now will post as soon as I can.


----------



## Suze

:hugs: Dee


----------



## puppycat

Congrats Shana - can't wait to see pics
5dpo here.... :coffee:


----------



## xSamanthax

:hugs: for Dee and Congrats Shana can't wait to see a pic!! 
:dust: for everyone else that needs it


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats Shana! I really hope this is your forever baby :flower:

Here's your :hugs: for today Dee! :)

I am so sick this morning >.< it was gone! But now all the sickness has come back :( it's probably the thought of going back to work on Tuesday lmao XD hopefully a full roast dinner will sort me out at my nan's today haha. Shame the sickness hasn't affected my appetite... I might not have put on 10lbs already lmao XD

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

You ladies are the best xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Dee :hugs:
Thanks everyone on hubbys phone so forgive my typing puppy sending u a ton of :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations 9 babies - i just saw your ticker! 
Please post some pregnancy stick piccies.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I will later when hubby wakes up lol he is sick as a dog how are u dee


----------



## Deethehippy

I am ok thank you - just very sad x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Ian so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

I've updated the front page. 

Dee I hope you don't mind but MiniWig was with us for so long that I felt it only fitting to honour your beautiful baby. :angel: If you are not comfortable with it please let me know and I shall remove it. :hugs:

For those of you not following my journal I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes last week and I have my first growth scan tomorrow. :nope: I'll be seeing the consultant on Wednesday and will hopefully have some idea what it will all mean for me and Wriggle Bum. :shrug: At the moment it is likely that WB will come early now but will update you when I know more.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Gestational diabetes isn't too bad though right? My aunty had that and she just had to check her blood sugar everyday and limit her sugar intake :) I'm sure everything will be fine for you :)

Also, my EDD is 12th March 2012 if you want to add that to the front page :)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Are you going to find out sex Kaede?


----------



## Kaede351

I am! :D I'm pretty convinced it's a boy though lol

XxX


----------



## poppy666

So was i 110% even everyone on here guessed boy with my scan :haha: nearly fell off the bed when they said girl lol


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. im back.. :) from vacation...trying to catch up some while i can... felt baby move some on and off over the vacation so thats exciting.. not a lot yet but found hb as soon as we got home.. yay... 

Hope your all doing well

congrats on your bfp 9babies... fxed its sticky....

dust puppy


----------



## poppy666

Welcome back :hugs:

Gosh your lucky i didnt feel this one till nearly 21wks lol wasstarting to get worried.


----------



## lilrojo

wow poppy thats a long time.. must just like to be relaxed in there.. :) dont feel i look preg. at all lol.. and dont feel it most of the time..


----------



## poppy666

Dont worry she's making up for it now she never sleeps lol


----------



## Kaede351

Hehe poppy, I'm not really bothered what Squirt is. But something is telling me bubs is a he lol, but if they tell us it's a girl I wouldn't be disappointed :) Just means we would have a Jessica Marie instead of a Harrison James lol.

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe congrats poppy


----------



## puppycat

6dpo... :coffee:


----------



## cazi77

Morning all I need some expert help! I am 10-11dpo and got this on Superdrug test what do you think? Had to take it out of the case to get a pic. Thanks xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC01762.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pip7890

I'm not sure Cazi but I'm on my phone. I'd like to think I can see a line :flower:

I got my :bfp: at 9DPO with a Superdrug and I personally rate those tests. Is it clearer in real life?

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

:dust: Puppy

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Cazi i see it!
Was that FMU?
I bet if you test tonight it'll be obvious x


----------



## cazi77

Hiya It is clearer in real life. I've never got a strong BFP with FMU so I think I must have rubbish FMU!! I will keep you updated - thanks for looking. Fingers crossed you get your BFP this month Puppy xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

I see a faint line Caz :happydance: my tests were never great with FMU, cant wait to see one this afternoon :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Happy 30w Poppy. Not long now. 

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

Puppy tweaked it a bit for me :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







cazi.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Pip and Happy 29wks to you :hugs:

Cazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz i seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pip7890

I can see it now Cazi. Congratulations! 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

;)


----------



## joey300187

i definatly see it :) congrats xx


----------



## Kaede351

I can see it Cazi!!! I got my bfp at 10dpo with a superdrug test... It wasn't even FMU I did it with so I definitely think they are brilliant tests.

Congrats!!!!

XxX


----------



## cazi77

Thanks everyone. I've just done another superdrug test and its a little bit darker. Gona re-test tonight so hoping its even darker. xxxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh! Exciting times Cazi!! I hope it just keeps getting darker from here. :hugs:

Throwing buckets of :dust: at you Puppycat. :dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Congrats caz


----------



## Inoue

Congrats Cazi!! How exciting! :happydance: 

Hope them DPO's hurry up for you puppy - im rooting for ya! :winkwink: :haha:

Big HI to everyone elce :hi: xx


----------



## xSamanthax

I can see it Cazi, Congrats hun :hugs:
Sending lots of :dust: to Puppy and Happy 30wks to Poppy :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Hi guys I've just done another test and its no darker and I can't really c it on the FRER should I be worried?


----------



## Inoue

No, do not worry hun. I didnt get squat untill 14DPO - peeing on sticks one after the other isnt going to make the line appear any quicker and your urine will contantly be losing the hormone. If your not peeing on them few times a day then ignore the above comment :haha:

Id take another FRER in 48h and im sure you'll see a stronger line :winkwink: xx


----------



## puppycat

WSS ^
:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Caz just get a clearblue digi and use it on 14dpo sweetie... the more you pee during the day the fainter it will get cos your diluting it :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh! Happy 30 weeks Poppy!! :happydance: That's such a nice sounding number of weeks. :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks AMU it wont be long before your at 30wks too :hugs: another 5wks then i think im going to start being nervous :argh:


----------



## Kaede351

Ooo, happy 30 weeks hun! Eeee, so exciting!

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy 30 weeks Poppy and happy 13 weeks Kaede 

Hope this is your BFP Caz, certainly looks like a line on the test, good luck with future tests and congrats


----------



## puppycat

I'm sure Cazi won't mind me showing you her tweak :)
 



Attached Files:







cazi.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cazi77

I think one thing puppy has learnt tonight - I'm a bit of a fruit cake!!! Thanks for keeping me sane Puppy. The tweak looks good I hope I have some good lines to show tomorrow!!!

You really are all such a nice bunch of people. Thanks xx


----------



## cazi77

Deethehippy said:


> Happy 30 weeks Poppy and happy 13 weeks Kaede
> 
> Hope this is your BFP Caz, certainly looks like a line on the test, good luck with future tests and congrats

Thanks Dee. Nice to see you on here. Been thinking of u the last few days :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

One thing I'e learnt is that you're a normal worrier! I'm slowly building up to fruitcake level and only 6dpo.... :coffee:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Dee :) hope you are doing ok :hugs:

Puppy! I saw the bfp pic and I was like... YAY!!! :happydance:... Then read the post that went with it haha! :dohh:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Kaede351 said:


> Thanks Dee :) hope you are doing ok :hugs:
> 
> Puppy! I saw the bfp pic and I was like... YAY!!! :happydance:... Then read the post that went with it haha! :dohh:
> 
> XxX

Awww bless you! :haha:


----------



## mami2karina

Congrats Cazi! I totally see the line! And Poppy happy 30 weeks! I can't believe I'll be 35 on Thursday! I go see my OB for my check up tomorrow afternoon and he'll decide whether to stop the meds this week or next. But with the contractions I'm having and how favorable my cervix is I so hope he decides to stop them this week. But regardless we should have a baby this week or next!!!! I can't wait to post pics for you all.


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhh, all these nearly ready babies! Can't wait to see photos :D it's so exciting haha.

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

I agree! And I can't to find out what you're having!


----------



## Kaede351

Me either haha!

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Hello

I've updated the front page!

WB is fine and all appears to be well. Scan pics in my journal - link in my siggy below.

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Ahhhh Cazi - that :bfp: suits you ;)


----------



## poppy666

Pip glad everything went well and trust PC to lower the tone :haha: lovely bump btw we look the same size lol xx


----------



## puppycat

oi oi - dirty mind me ;)


----------



## allmuddledup

Good morning ladies. 

Lots of happy faces in here. :thumbup: It's hard to believe we'll be meeting our first baby of the group soon. And then, in the following weeks, there will be a cascade of little ones arriving. Wow!! It's all getting very exciting. :dance:

I just realised I've not really updated on me in here for a while. I wanted to share that I felt Jazzle fluttering and nudging me several times yesterday. It really made my day. I'm hoping for more of the same soon. 

My thoughts are with Dee today as she goes for ERPC this morning. It won't be an easy day but hopefully it will start to get better from here. :hugs: RIP MiniWig. :angel:


----------



## Kaede351

:hugs: for Dee! You're a stronger person than I could ever be Hun.

Gutted it's the first day back to work like lol... Been in bed trying to force myself to get up for 15 minutes lol... It's gona be a looooong day >.<

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Thinking of you Dee :hugs: fly high little one :angel:


----------



## 9babiesgone

:hugs: and prayers dee hope u are ok


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... sorry i missed your happy weeks yesterday.. but saying them now..

congrats cazi... I can see your line.. :) please share a darker piccy.. :) 

Hugs and prayers are with Dee today.. lots of love for you hun..

AFM-15 weeks tomorrow.. going by fast.. well seems to be for now... dr's appt in one week.. yay then i can schedule my next scan for sometime in october.. so exciting.. 

hope your all well


----------



## cazi77

FRER still BFN no AF but starting to think Superdrug tests are evil!!! I'm a bit gutted thought I'd see a small line on a FRER by now. I am only 11-12dpo (ignore ticker) and so far no AF. Havn't done another Superdrug didn't want to get my hopes up. :-(


----------



## puppycat

Ahhhhh go pee on an SD hun, some girls don't get lines on FRER and it's only been one day since you started testing. Xx


----------



## Kaede351

Omg what a stressful day! :/ 

DH stopped in at mywork this morning to ask why he couldn't withdraw any money from our account and I was like...:shrug: I don't know... Anyway, my grandad gave him a lift to work and the rest of my day went smoothly. Came to home time and I went down to the bank to see if we could figure out why we couldn't get any money out. Turns out DH's bank card details had been stolen online... They had hacked nearly £700 out of our account... Our entire months money! So I was a complete mess in the bank... Couldn't control the tears and I literally felt like I was going to throw up. How I managed to not be sick is beyond me!

The lady who was dealing with me was very nice though, and she explained everything to me and gave me the phone number for the bank's fraud phoneline. DH called them and explained what happened. They're going to send out a declaration form which we have to send back within 10 days and they will refund the money that was taken and send out a new bank card to DH in the next 2-3 days. And they are going to pass our case details on to the police so they can investigate the websites that took our money.

Hopefully it is sorted now... But it's an early night with a banging headache for me tonight! Hope everyone else has had a better day than me haha.

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Oh dear :( hate it when this happens, the uni I worked for had this happen every few months, nasty people :(


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh not good at all sweetie :hugs: happened to my friend and the bank was great she got it all refunded


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh Kaede, that's so stressful. :hugs: I had that happen to me once but luckily thu only spent about £100. Bank was great about it. I hope it goes as smoothly for you guys. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Bar Stewards Kaede! :hugs: Hope the bank can sort it out for you.

Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

So sorry kaede iam glad they are refunding it


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies :) ended up in bed asleep not long after I posted last night with the headache from hell... Didn't help though, I've woken up with it aswell :( working with kids today is gona be hard lol >.<

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

So sorry kaede, i've had that happen to me before too. My details were stolen by someone at carphone warehouse and they stole my money :( I got it all back though so glad you will be getting yours back :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

please pray I am bleeding lightly now. on and off this morning.

I dont want to be a chemical or an miscarriage.

I just need to be happy for once!! : (


----------



## puppycat

Have you done another test? Praying hard chick xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah the line is lighter.

I really am not hoping for very much.

I think I will take down my tickers. 

I am really depressed looking at them.


----------



## puppycat

Can you post it hun?


----------



## 9babiesgone

no I cant. i dont have an camera right now.

but it is definitely lighter, it got darker for a few days, and now it is super light.


----------



## puppycat

Oh I'm sorry hun :( why does this keep happening to you :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I dont know but I am pretty much done. 

no more opks, no more charting. 

I am done with all that. if it happens by accident so be it. I am not goign to actively try. anymore. :cry:


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww 9babies, i'm really sorry hun :cry: :cry:, it really sucks that this keeps happening to you. Sending you lots and lots of :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I am so sorry 9 babies - i hope the lighter looking test doesnt mean the end somehow - big hugs x


----------



## Kaede351

Oh Hun, I'm so sorry :( sending you lots of :dust: hun, hope it's just nothing :hugs:

XxX


----------



## poppy666

9babies thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Oh 9 Babies sending you big :hugs:

Dee been thinking of you :hugs:

AFM - :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00428-20110907-1336.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## poppy666

Get that ticker up Caz :happydance::happydance:


----------



## xSamanthax

9babies and Dee sending you ladies lots of :hugs: 
Congrats Cazi!! :dance:


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo:


----------



## cazi77

puppycat said:


> :wohoo:

Bet you are thinking ' I told you that 2 days ago' LOL x:haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

Wow, lots happening today. Feeling very sad for 9 babies and very happy for Cazi. Wishing you both all the best. :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Sorry to *9babies* - i hope you get some answers soon to whats happening, still trying to stay possitive but _you_ can only tell whats happening :hugs:

*Dee*, im sorry to hear about your angel. I wasnt online around that time so havent read any of your posts apart from others. Best wishes hun xx

*Cazi*, congrats hun!! :happydance:


----------



## Suze

Oh 9babies I'm so sorry this is happening to you again, you just don't deserve it. Big :hugs:

Cazi congrats to you , it was looking good from the other day, I'm glad you got your confirmation :happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats Cazi!!! :happydance:

XxX


----------



## pip7890

9babies :hugs:

Congratulations Cazi.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Just a quick update as I'm shattered.

Very long day. Frustrating appointments due to lack of communication in the ante-natal department. Anyway:

Have to test my bloods 4 times a day

Have to see the Diabetes Team every fortnight

Will be scanned at 32w and 36w, plus any other scans they see fit

WB's head circumference, femur length and abdominal circumference were all in proportion (they are particularly interested in the abdominal circumference as this would be the only one of the three measurements affected by my GD) and measuring in the 95th percentile (they're not worried about this at present as OH is 6' tall)

If Wriggle Bum hasn't made an appearance by 38w I will be induced - the actual date for induction will be set at my 36w appointment

I can't have a home birth or water birth

I will be monitored throughout labour and given insulin if required

Both WB and I will have our blood sugars tested immediately after the birth

We will not be able to leave the hospital until our blood sugars have been stable for 24 hours

Think that pretty much sums everything up.

Catch up properly tomorrow. I'm still trying to get my head around the fact that 9 weeks from today I will have Wriggle Bum in my arms!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

9babies.. I am so sorry to hear of your bleeding.. wishing you the best and hope all stays okay.. Praying for you...

Cazi-congrats hun.. lots of sticky dust to you..


----------



## poppy666

Sounds like your being well looked after Pip and glad wb is doing well :hugs: not long for a few of us now :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Awww Pip that sounds like a lot to take in :hugs:

Cazi i did tell you :haha: but it's still nice to get a digi to confirm it!

Now no more talk about pee sticks please. 9dpo tomorrow and need strength!


----------



## poppy666

PC you know im gonna bug you to test :haha:


----------



## puppycat

:ignore:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks everyone the support means the world to me. I just talked to my insurance bc they wouldnt let me go to the er. but I have to go in, I am bleeding pretty bad right now. I am working on it. 
Ill keep you updated. I dont feel any sort of peace or happiness.

and my son's eye appt was today. he needs glasses at age 2. somehow I feel like it is my fault since i am the one with eye problems.

: (

well I got to try to watch a movie and rewind, till the insurance calls me back. on pins and needles
bc I am all emotions


----------



## puppycat

:hugs: don't blame yourself for everything hun. 
Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Kaede351

9babies - :hugs: I'm so sorry you're getting such bad luck hun :( it really isn't fair and you totally don't deserve it :( hope you get everything sorted.

Oooo, good luck for testing Puppy!!! 

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Pip i am sorry that you and WB have to go through all these extra tests and worries but i guess the plus side is that you get to see each other sooner  When do you have to stop working? Try not to worry too much xx


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations to Gash02. Her son Blake Johnston-Miller was born this morning weighing 7lb. He's in SCBU (he was 36w3d) but both Natalie and Blake are doing well.

Photos available on her journal (or FB if you have her as a friend)

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Awww congratz Gash :happydance::happydance: need to find her on this thread now to see her journal :dohh:


----------



## pip7890

poppy666 said:


> Awww congratz Gash :happydance::happydance: need to find her on this thread now to see her journal :dohh:

Here's a link to the announcement:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...great-tree-tomorrow-day-meet-my-baby-119.html

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh he's gorgeous and a good weight for gestation, how come she had a section so early?


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Pip.
Sigh. Gash had her baby. Can't help remembering how long you've been TTC when people give birth.
How do people do this for years???


----------



## 9babiesgone

hi everyone. This morning has been quite interesting. I caught a cold and I did end up going to the hospital last night. they gave me medications, and didnt seem to understand that I dont take chemical based meds. well anyways, I am in search of a new doctor. I hope I find a good one. bc I need to be checked out, the er staff, was so in shock I hadnt been taken care of and this was prevented. they gave me more progesterone for next time. if I try again. I dont think I will.


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh! Congratulations Gash!! First TTCALBFP Group Baby!! :wohoo:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay congrats to Gash... so exciting.. we will have to update the front page as these babies are born.. :) with names and weights..


----------



## cazi77

puppycat said:


> Thanks Pip.
> Sigh. Gash had her baby. Can't help remembering how long you've been TTC when people give birth.
> How do people do this for years???

Puppy I totally hear where you are coming from. I got friends with a girl in a thread when I joined last July. She got her BFP that month, had her baby in March has now had a few months with new baby and is TTC again!! And here I am 2 m/c's down and only just pregnant again!! 

When you testing? Really hoping and praying for you xxxxxx

Congratulations Gash :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Puppy and 9babies

I've updated the front page already 

I think Gash had some health problems including asthma and GD hence the Caesarian.

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Cazi - I'm trying to hold out on the testing - it's so hard though :)


----------



## Deethehippy

I am the only angel on the front page :-(
Can i still be in it if i ever get a BFP again please?


----------



## puppycat

Of course Dee, I've had 3 angels since starting TTC this time round - not as far along as you though :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Oh my days I'm SO SO sick this evening :(

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Of course you're still in Dee! :hugs: You're a part of this group, whatever stage you are at. :hugs:

I'm excited to see what happens for you this month Puppy but don't feel like you have to test until you are ready. You've had so many ups and downs in previous months, it's understandable if you don't want to test until AF is due to avoid any further confusion or disappointment. :hugs:

9babies, it's so unfair that you keep having losses and are stuck with a crap insurance company that only seems to care about their bottom line that won't help you get any answers about whatever is causing your losses. I hope things get better for you. :hugs:

Pip, I know it's not brilliant news about losing your birthing options, but just think!! You'll be meeting WB in 9 weeks!! :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin:

Congratulations again Cazi. :hugs:

Kaede, I feel your sickness pain. :sick: :haha:

How's everyone else? Xox


----------



## xSamanthax

Congrats Gash!! He is beautiful :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Dee, I thought long and hard about putting an angel next to MiniWig as I didn't want to upset you, or make others feel left out. 

The terrible thing that brought us all together was the loss of our babies. Right at the beginning we chose to focus on the :bfp:s that we were confident would come along in time. Some ladies have had :bfp:s since the loss that brought them here and are now well into pregnancy and we recognise them with due dates and team colours. Others have had early losses (some like 9babies and Puppy more than once :cry:) and unfortunately the :bfp:s have sadly had to be removed. 

I just felt that as MiniWig was with us for so long it was important to recognise that by putting him on our front page. I didn't mean to upset you or offend anyone else and I'm sorry if that has happened. Each and every one of our babies - angels or not - are important to us. Let me know if you'd like me to change the front page. :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

That was lovely Pip :cry:


----------



## lilrojo

I agree... with Poppy... lovely pip..


----------



## cazi77

That made me cry pip!

Started spotting this morning I know people say its common and normal in early pregnancy but for me it has always meant bad news. Only time will tell.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations to Gash :flower:

Pip - it's fine to leave the front page, i just felt sad to see it written down i suppose, i'm not offended, i am just sad, i didn't mean to sound ungrateful. Hopefully the ladies who are still waiting for a BFP (and maybe even me one day) will get a due date soon :flower:


----------



## pip7890

Dee :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Pip, I think it was a lovey idea to honour MiniWig on the front page. 

Sending big hugs to you Dee. :hugs: 

Cazi, I'm keeping everything crossed for you that the spotting doesn't mean anything. 

I hope everyone else is okay. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Cazi-keeping my fxed tightly that the spotting stops and all is okay.. 

Dee big big hugs... 

Happy 14 weeks amu.. a lemon baby.. :)


----------



## allmuddledup

Haha. My baby is a lemon! :haha: 

Just had another scan today in preparation for a CVS but decided to wait til next week and have an amnio as less risky. Jazzle was lovely and wriggly as always. :cloud9:

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/9677957a.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

Awww Beautiful pic amu.. jazzle is doing great... and is your forever baby..


----------



## xSamanthax

Cazi keeping my fingers crossed for you hun
and AMU that is a fantastic pic of Jazzle!!!! :dance: :dance: so cute!!


----------



## puppycat

Sent DH to get FRER!!


----------



## Kaede351

AMU that pic is gorgeous!!!

Puppy, good luck hun! Keeping my fingers X'd for ya :D

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Fingers crossed for you puppy! Xoxox


----------



## puppycat

He came back with Clearblue digis...............................


----------



## allmuddledup

:dohh: are you gonna use one?


----------



## puppycat

Of course :haha:

BFN's
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0715.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0716.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0717.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0718.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Puppycat :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry Puppy, i would advise to recheck them in an hour just to be sure though (hugs)


----------



## puppycat

Going to the bin Dee.....


----------



## puppycat

OPK got a lot darker but just a white evap on the cassette. DH should be home soon with my FRER, don't know whether to leave it til the morning now though


----------



## puppycat

So DH came home empty handed. Why do FRER have it in for me???


----------



## mami2karina

Hi ladies! Made it to 35 weeks yesterday. Was having a lot of pain and pressure and back contractions last night and this morning so of course it's Friday and my OB is not working. So the physician's assistant checked me, not leaking fluids and 1cm dilated! I'm having a lot of bloody mucus so I'm losing my mucus plug. I was having contractions every 5 mins, they sent me to be monitored and after 2 hours my contractions STOPPED. UGH. I am now off the Nifedipine. So baby should be here anyday now and I am so beyond ready. His head is right on my cervix. My mom had to have a hole drilled in her skull and a catheter and monitor inserted in her brain yesterday. They drained some fluid off and the pressure went down so they removed it this afternoon and she'll be coming home tomorrow. I am so ready for baby to be here and things to calm down. On a good note our double stroller came in today and I put it together, tested it out with my 2 1/2 and 4 year olds and it is AWESOME!


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh, good luck Mami! Sounds like our next TTCALBFP Baby is on the way!! :dance:


----------



## xSamanthax

Puppy hope you can get a test today hun :hugs: 

Mami Can't wait to hear if he has arrived or not, sounds like he will be coming soon! :dance: Sorry about your Mum, hope she is better soon :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Here's some BFN's for you to admire girls. (No it's not a FRER :( )
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0720.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0723.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0724.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kaede351

Ooooh, Mami! So excited for you hun!!!! Sorry about your mum though, hope she's better real soon :hugs:

FX'd it's just too early Puppy :hugs:

XxX


----------



## cazi77

Really hope its too early puppy :hugs:

I miscarried this morning :cry:


----------



## puppycat

Sorry Cazi :(
Shit day all round really :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

How may DPO are you puppy?


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm very sorry to hear your news Cazi. :hugs:

Puppy, hang in there. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## puppycat

11 dpo hun x


----------



## cazi77

puppycat said:


> 11 dpo hun x

There is time left yet. With my 1st pregnancy I tested at 12dpo and got the whitest BFN on a FRER tested 2 days later and got very dark lines. 

Still hoping for you. You deserve it xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry to hear your news Cazi :hugs::hugs::hugs: Look after yourself x

Puppy - your not out until you are out and all that :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

I'm so sorry Cazi :hugs:. And thanks ladies. My mom is doing better. They drained some of the excess fluid off and she's being discharged today since it relieved the pressure in her brain as well. I'm just waiting on a call to go pick her up! I am feeling like crap on the other hand, sick to my stoman and diarrhea :( I am so excited to see what happens this week!


----------



## Kaede351

Oh Cazi, I am so so sorry hun :( :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

cazi-im so sorry.. hasnt there been enough loss going around lately.. come on sticky babies..


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww Cazi, i'm so so sorry hun :cry: , sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Awww girls I am feeling like total shite :(
Snuffly, sneezing, eyes sting, bleurgh! Headache coming too. Cold?


----------



## pip7890

Cazi I am so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

Puppy it is still early days. See what Monday brings and if needs be I'll pop to the post office early next week :hugs:

Mami glad to hear your Mum is a little better. Looking forward to hearing about your new baby's safe arrival soon. 

:wave: everyone

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm... I look really un-pregnant compared to 2 weeks ago lol :/ is it the bloat going down? Lol... At what stage does bloat start going down and actual bump come out? :/

XxX


----------



## Suze

So sorry to hear your news Cazi :hugs:

And sorry for the bfn's puppy, I'm hoping it's just too early or you ov'd a little later than you thought :hugs:

Mami, how exciting that your little one will be here very soon, good luck for a safe delivery. 

Kaede I would say you're bang on right time for bloat to go and bump to pop out of the top of the pelvis :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks lol... Was starting to get a little concerned that it had suddenly nearly vanished haha 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Whoops... Double post for some reason :/

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all having a lovely sunday.. :)


----------



## mami2karina

Hello Lilrojo! I'm having a good day! Had a big family outting today before baby comes. It's my Cristian's 4th birthday today! We did presents and pizza this afternoon, then went to the circus , after we left the circus we went to watch my DH play soccer and ended up over at the park letting the kids play instead of watching him lol. Came home and had dinner and cake. It's been a great day! Now I am ready for baby to COME!!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Sounds like a fab day Mami!

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy 14 weeks Kaede


----------



## pip7890

Happy 14w Kaede and 31w Poppy (if memory serves me right!) and 30w me!

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy 30 weeks Pip  The big three, zero!!


----------



## poppy666

Happy 14 weeks Kaede

Happy 30 weeks Pip

Huge hugs Dee :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies :)

Happy 30 weeks Pip :D

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Mondays are such a good day for weekly rollovers. :thumbup:

We've got :wohoo: Suze at 33 weeks :headspin: Poppy at 31 weeks :yipee: Pip at 30 weeks :headspin: Kaede at 14. :wohoo: have I missed anyone? 

Roll on Friday - I wanna celebrate my baby getting another week older! :haha:


----------



## xSamanthax

*Happy 33wks Suze, 31wks Poppy, 30wks Pip, and 14wks Kaede *:dance:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks :)

Wow, I didn't realise there were so many ladies who tick over on a monday haha. Happy ** weeks everyone :)

On a less happy note... I'm just having a really bad time with money this month lol :/ First of all the trouble with the bank. Now I just been to the shop to get some electric and the guy misheard how much I said -.- I asked for £16 and he put on £60!!!!!!!!!! So I told him he'd made a mistake and when he tried to refund it he discovered he could only take off £20 of it... WTF?!?! That's rediculous :/ So I've just had to pay £40 for bloody electric... only £24 MORE than I'd asked for -.-

Ah well, means I don't need to top up for about 3 or 4 weeks lol :dohh: I still think the guy should have had to pay for it though... but I'm not one of those who would make a scene about it :/ Therefore I get nothing :haha:

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh hey, but on a happier note... I just noticed my top ticker went up one lol!

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

HAPPY 33 WEEKS SUZE....

HAPPY 31 WEEKS POPPY...

HAPPY 30 WEEKS PIP...

HAPPY 14 WEEKS KAEDE... yay for a lemon baby.. :)


----------



## pip7890

Happy 33w Suze!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Oops Suze forgot about you :haha: we all must of had a busy weekend DTD to have rollovers on mondays lol


----------



## allmuddledup

Lol. Poppy, I never thought of it that way!! :rofl: How true though!! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Dirty girls :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, obviously something worked though ;)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

My 'rollover' day with Laura was a Sunday... :blush:


----------



## mami2karina

Congrats ladies! You're all getting there too!!!! I have my 36 week appt tomorrow!!! If I make it that far. Having big chunks of bloody mucus coming out still after having NONE yesterday. I am so glad baby is almost here.


----------



## poppy666

Mami exciting :happydance: be glad when im at your stage now :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

I can't wait to see all of you at this point!!!! I wanna see pics of everyone's forever babies!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Are you going to do a final bump pic Mami?


----------



## lilrojo

yay mami so exciting.... 

My rollover day is wednesday.. i was getting freaky in the middle of the week.. lol


----------



## mami2karina

Haha my rollover day is Thursday  And yep, here it is!!! Excuse me in the undies I was just trying to see how big my belly was cuz everyone kept asking me at my mom's hospital when I was due lol.
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allmuddledup

Wow Mami! Now that's a bump! :shock: amazing your bellybutton isn't poking out! 

I'm a bit scared of what my final bump will look like after how big I got with Xander. It looked entirely disproportionate to my body as i carried him really far out forward. An osteopath explained to me once that it is due to my spine nor allowing for any movement the other way (it's fused with rods etc) and the only way left was outwards. :haha: I'm hoping for a somewhat early delivery this time if we make it that far.


----------



## xSamanthax

Wow Mami that is one fantastic bump!! :thumbup: 
My rollover day is a Thursday :D


----------



## Deethehippy

Wow Mami, what a fabulous pregnant bump  Wishing you good luck with the baby x


----------



## puppycat

Wow Mami, good work growing that bump!
AF arrived this morning girls. Going to up my EPO intake, was only taking 1000mg/day but found info online which says 2500-3000mg/day - wow!


----------



## Deethehippy

puppycat said:


> Wow Mami, good work growing that bump!
> AF arrived this morning girls. Going to up my EPO intake, was only taking 1000mg/day but found info online which says 2500-3000mg/day - wow!

:hug: Puppy, i am sorry about the horrible witch. Keep positive though and hoping the EPO helps for next cycle :flower:


----------



## emilyrose.x

Dee I'm so sorry babe :hugs: .. Send all my love x

Hope all okay with everyone :)

I heart bubs heartbeat for first time today :):) 150 beats per min.. Arw most amazing noise :) so happy right now xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Emily-thats so exciting its such a great noise..cant wait to hear my peanut tomorrow.. :)

Mami-great bump.. my belly button never went out either with my daughter.. 

Puppy-so sorry that the witch came.. keeping everything crossed that your bfp is right around the corner...

AFM-dr's appt tomorrow morning.. cleaning the house some today.. so better get to it.. lol


----------



## cazi77

puppycat said:


> Wow Mami, good work growing that bump!
> AF arrived this morning girls. Going to up my EPO intake, was only taking 1000mg/day but found info online which says 2500-3000mg/day - wow!

Oh no Puppy sorry to hear that :hugs:

Fingers crossed for us both next month!! I started bleeding properly on Sat and its stopped now. It was just like a normal AF.


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck Puppy and Cazi next month!!!

A little update. OB's appt went good, 1.5cm dilated, cervix is thinning and his head is right on my cervix helping it all along :) He said he'll see me next Tuesday if he doesn't see me sooner! Anyday now, anyday.


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, sorry about the witch puppy :( hope your bfp is here soon :hugs:

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

:dance: Yay Mami how exciting!!!!! :dance:


----------



## allmuddledup

So much to update on...

I'm glad the bleeding has ended Cazi, just so sorry it happened at all. :hugs: Do you plan to carry on trying straight away or giving yourself a break? 

I was just counting how many ladies we have here that are active members and back to square one again after losses... Dee, Puppycat, 9babies & Cazi. It's heartbreaking to think that not that long ago the list was very briefly down to 1. :cry: I'm just so glad we have each other through all the difficult times. It makes such a huge difference having people "around" you that understand what it's like. I'm just so sorry it's happened again for you all. :cry:

Mami, I was thinking how ironic it would be if, after all the time you've spent holding off labour, it took it's sweet time in coming back. I hope that's not the case but the thought did occur to me. I hope all goes smoothly and swiftly for you now you've arrived at this point. :hugs:

AFM, I have the much anticipated amnio today at 1:00. I am not anxious about it (yet) but will be so glad to finally have the results I've been waiting for. It will still be next week before they come in but getting through today is the first step. Please keep everything crossed for us. 

I hope today is good to each and every one of us. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

I was thinking the same last night AMU. I went from being the lat one and hopeful that i'd be following suit to being 1 of 4 again. Very sad. I'd rather be alone surrounded by pregnant girls than have to read about all the losses. It feels like family here and its hard to read family's pain :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

:hugs: ladies. And AMU I was thinking the same thing :( He is so low and I'm hurting. I keep checking my cervix and it's getting lower and softer and I can tell it's not as thick. So it'll be anyday now.


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi ladies. Just a quick update to let you know the amnio went well. I am currently laying in bed with a headache and very mild cramps but hoping both will be gone by bedtime. It was great seeing Jazzle again. She was a little tinker for us. :cloud9: the doctor did the scan initially to ascertain the best entry point for the needle (where the most space was away from Jazzle). Doctor got everything set up to go in on the left side and by the time they scanned again to confirm where she was she had moved right into the space they needed her not to be. :rofl: A slight tummy massage and a few minutes later and she was out of the way again. The procedure itself was straight forward and the doctor said that is good because it means there is even less risk of complications when things comes off without a hitch. Now I just have to take it easy and wait for the results to be in by Tuesday. I am ready for some good news and to start thinking I'm actually going to have a baby. Jazzle has been really active this last week and I've felt her moving almost everyday. :cloud9:

How is everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Mami so exciting.. :)

Update on me: 16 week appt today went well.. hear hb at about 148.. then baby kicked the doppler.. so cute.. been an active one lately.. next appt is oct 12th for the 20 week us.. :)


----------



## mami2karina

Good luck Lilrojo! 
AMU good luck with your amnio. Sounds like it all went well. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## xSamanthax

Lilrojo so glad your midwife appointment went well and yay for hearing the heartbeat :dance:


----------



## Kaede351

AMU - hope you headache and cramps went away and that you're feeling better soon ^^

Glad your 16 week appt went well lilrojo!

AFM... I've been dying from a cold this week haha, my nose is totally blocked so I can't breathe and my throat is terrible :/ last day of work today then got a day off tomorrow so hopefully a nice long lie in will sort me out :) apart from that everything is good :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Been quiet in here lately.. hope everyone is doing well.. :)


----------



## mami2karina

Good morning ladies! It's a BEAUTIFUL day here! I slept like poo last night, kept dreaming I was in labor and feeling like my water broke. I woke in a great mood though and feeling amazing! I have one of those "this is THE day" feelings! Ever wake up with one of those? I can't keep anything down despite not feeling sick and today the diarrhea. This is how it went with all my others. I have a feeling I will be in labor before midnight :)


----------



## lilrojo

So exciting mami... def keep us posted.. :)


----------



## poppy666

Mami i had the bad stomach n diarrea day before my waters went with korben, also my sister did last month and had Cooper :thumbup:


----------



## mami2karina

And today starts the celebrations for Independence Day in Mexico which is tomorrow! There's a big to do called "el grito" at midnight, "the scream" lol. I have wanted baby to come for Independence Day all along so it may just happen!!!


----------



## poppy666

Happy 36wks Mami :happydance:


----------



## mami2karina

Thank you!!! You're not far behind!!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Nope :haha: just need her head down now not her bum :haha:


----------



## mami2karina

She's still breech?


----------



## poppy666

Yes and using my left hip as a trampoline :dohh:


----------



## mami2karina

Nice. Well I just went to the potty and noticed some spotting so I checked and my cervix is almost non-existent! I'd say there's less than 1cm left in length and it's way thinner than it was yesterday! His head is right there! I'm getting excited!!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Oooo, so exciting Mami!!! :D

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Keeping everything crossed for you Mami. I hope you get your Mexican Independence Day Baby afterall. :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Happy 36 weeks Mami!

Pip x


----------



## mami2karina

I'm hurting and the pressure is getting bad. I'm still hanging out. I got everything done that needs to be done and dinner in the oven for the kiddos and family.


----------



## puppycat

Whatt time is it there chick?
Fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## mami2karina

It's 4:43pm right now.


----------



## puppycat

Ok so you're 6hrs behind. Ooooooh you'll have all the excitement while i sleep! Bummer!
Good luck sweetie, can't wait to hear in the morning x


----------



## lilrojo

Best of luck Mami..


----------



## xSamanthax

Good luck Mami!!! Can't wait to see pics of your little man :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Mami, we want news!!! I hope everything is going well for you. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Hope everything is going well for you Mami! :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Happy 15 weeks AMU! :)

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Happy 15 weeks AMU :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

happy 15 weeks.

sorry I have had an computer that keeps freezing then today it finally decides to stop freezing. dont know why.


lol


----------



## pip7890

Hello 9babies

Lovely to see you. Hope you are well.

Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am ok how are you pip??


----------



## pip7890

I'm good thanks. I'm going to be induced so baby will be here in less than 8 weeks. Starting to panic now as I feel I've still got so much to do. You know how it is.

Do I spy a journal in your siggy? Will have to go and have a look.

Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

omgosh how exciting. congrats on soon having an baby!!!

have you got a name yet??

I do have a journal. but not really feeling like ttc anymore so don tknow how much I will update it.


----------



## Kaede351

Wow, everyone is getting so close! I'm excited for you Pip!!!

My Nan found a big bag full of photos in the garage yesterday so we've been looking through them today. We found loads of me when I was a baby... and I really do have to say... if we have a girl, I really hope she looks like I did when I was little lol. I really was gorgeous... not quite sure what happened though lol

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/img010.jpg

(I still have that teddy bear haha)

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Awww you was a cutie


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, thanks. I'd really love to know what happned between then and now though :haha:

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

My water broke while I was driving to get my hubby from work at 8:55 last night, Thursday. Contractions stopped after that so they started me on pitocin at 12:40am. I was at 2cm and contractions were bad and regular and the nurse came in and told me I could have my epidural. I was sleeping somewhat through it so I *almost* declined but decided to go ahead and get it. Glad I did. I slept all night and so did hubby. This was around 3am. I was slowly dilating and made it 5cm at 6:20am and was stucj there til I asked to be turned to my left side from my right. I went to 8cm and full effaced in 15 mis but head was still high. So my OB was doing a section and when he came in and checked me I was complete and after 2 pushes, yes 2! Giovanni came into this world on Mexican Independence Day at 10:05am weighing 5lbs 11.6oz and 19.5 inches long! Head full of black hair and perfect! He scored 8 and 9 on his APGARs! Went right to the breast and went to town at 30 mins old and now he is being lazy. But he was starving so they gave him a bottle with my permission in the nursery when they took him for his admitting and all. He is so perfect and tiny. Couldn't ask for more. No tearing or cutting so no stitches and I'm hardly bleeding. I delivered my placenta 4 mins after Giovanni.
 



Attached Files:







110916_0004.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8









110916_0003.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kaede351

Awwww, Mami he's absolutely gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!! :hugs:

XxX


----------



## cazi77

What a cutie. Congratulations xxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh Mami, he's gorgeous!! :cloud9: Sounds like you had a reasonably straight forward delivery (as these things go, anyway) and you got your wish of your LO arriving on Mexican independence day. :yipee: I love Giovanni's sleepsuit. That is sooo cute. Where did you get it? I might have to ask my mum to track one down for me. :haha: Congratulations hun. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: welcome to the world Giovanni - awesome name! Loving hiss hat too.
He's bloody gorgeous!


----------



## xSamanthax

*  YAY CONGRATS MAMI!!!!  *

Giovanni is gorgeous! :cloud9: so glad he is here :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Thank you all so much. My exhaustion hit about 4:20am and I woke hubby up cuz lil man was awake. He took over for a couple of hours lol. The outfit came from JC Pennies, it's Carters bran. I love their stuff! Labor was pretty straight foward. No problems. They had to stick me 4 times before they could my IV in and twice for the epidural though. I told the nurse I forgot to read my horoscope that day. She laughed and said it probably said to stay away from sharp objects lol. They ruptured a vein the 1st time around so I have a nice nasty bruise. My OB came in a bit ago and said if all is good tomorrow we can go home then. He said Giovanni is doing great. I'm in love all over again :) Oh and the hat is one that was crotcheted and donated by an elderly lady. All babies born here get one! Hey did do a good job picking it out for him cuz everyone loves it!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Mami. He's gorgeous. 

I shall update the front page when I'm next on my laptop!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations Mami he's beautiful and love his name :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Front page updated!

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Thank you for looking after our group Pip. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Mami :happydance: Giovanni is gorgeous! Well done you 
Enjoy. x


----------



## mami2karina

Thank you Pip! Oh man here I thought we were good and going home today. And they tell me at 6am his bilirubin level is high so I have been discharged and we were moved to a room on the Peds floor. He's got a bili blanket under him and a bili light above with blinders on his eyes that he doesn't like. He is not eating as much as they THINK he should, but he is eating just like all my other babies did. But otherwise he is healthy. Had hospital portraits done yesterday. Waiting for them to get up online and I'll share the link they turned out great! Now if we can get over this jaundice we'll be great! I hate not being able to hold my baby all the time :(


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Mami.. he is beautiful..


----------



## Kaede351

God I hate cold and early mornings :( lol... Anybody want to go to work for me today? >.<

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Mami can't wait to see your hospital portraits, they sound great :thumpup: Hope Giovanni's jaundice goes soon so you can take him home :hugs:


----------



## Suze

Congratulations mami :wohoo:

What a beautiful little boy Giovanni is and well find to you :)


----------



## poppy666

Suze Happy 34wks :happydance:

Pip Happy 31wks :happydance:

Kaede Happy 15wks :happydance:


Hope i not forgot someone :wacko::haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

^WSS^ :haha:

And happy 32 weeks to Poppy!! :dance:


----------



## pip7890

wss^^^^

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Happy weeks everyone :)

And thanks :D

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Kaede351 said:


> Happy weeks everyone :)
> 
> And thanks :D
> 
> XxX

That was sooooooooooooooooooo cheating :rofl::rofl:


----------



## allmuddledup

Poppy, I think there's a few cheaters on here today (myself included :rofl:) :haha:

I hope you are all having a good day, weeks or not, bump or no. :hugs: 

I need a nap. Kaede if you find someone to go to work for you can you please send them my way too? :haha:


----------



## mami2karina

I'm gonna join in the cheating lol. I'm exhausted. Happy weeks to everyone :) Giovanni is doing great this morning! His bili level is WAY down today and I'm waiting on the pediatrician to come see us during lunch time to see if we are going home today. My pumping is finally paying off! Between the 2 the most I had gotten was 7mL and just now I got 52mL!!!!! So I am excited. I just wish he'd take the breast instead of me having to pump cuz now I have to go rent one :S but I really want him to have the breastmilk I know it will be good for him. But he's eating great and pooping and peeing a ton!


----------



## poppy666

Great news Mami wont be long now and you be home :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Mami.. so happy to hear little man is doing well.. and hope you can go home today.. 

Okay lets see:

Happy 32 weeks Poppy
Happy 31 weeks Pip
Happy 15 weeks Kaede.. orange day..:)
Happy ? weeks Suze.. so sorry i dont remember where your at.. :(


----------



## lilrojo

How is everyone doing today.. 

I have been feeling peanut about everyday now.. so thats very exciting lessens the worry.. Kaede have you felt anything yet?

Im doing well.. tired but whats new right.. heartburn has hit.. but not terrible yet.. and my siactic (sp) nerve has been acting up.. much earlier this time than last.. Im also looking into breastfeeding.. but know nothing about it..


----------



## Kaede351

Nope, still felt nothing so far :( sooooo hope it starts soon lol

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Dont worry i didnt feel this one till 21wks :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

That is just crazy poppy.. since its not your first.. hmm crazy.. lol i feel peanut everyday..started at 14 1/2 weeks.. Im sure in a while you will feel things.. this is your first right.. i would say 18-21 weeks..


----------



## poppy666

Felt my last at 18wks think it depends where your placenta is too.


----------



## lilrojo

yeah placenta and baby's position..


----------



## poppy666

She's making up for it now jumping on my hip n bladder :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

I don't know what I'm feeling for tbh lol... This being our first and everything haha. I might be feeling something everyday and not even know it! I hope I start feeling things soon... I don't really feel pregnant atm (well... Apart from the nausea and constant headaches lol). I want it to feel real! It's like I'm living it through somebody else ATM XD haha.

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

You prob wont know the kicks right away.. but you will.. it takes a bit for your first for you to know what your feeling.. soon though hun..:)


----------



## xSamanthax

Happy whatever weeks you are to everyone :haha: 
I didn't start feeling Scott properly until about 21/22 weeks (i think)


----------



## Deethehippy

How is everyone in here today? 
Mami, how are you and little one doing? xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am ok, how are you dee?


----------



## Deethehippy

I am ok thanks 9babies - one day at a time and all that, hope you are allright hun.

P.S Everyone - i have a new journal on my signature - please feel free to stalk me. xx


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi ladies!

Found out I'm team pink earlier :D over bloody moon!!.. She gunna be such a little princess!!!... :):) OH soo gutted though and feel bad - we both thought boy but as soon as woman did scan and said it's a little girl, OH didn't say owt for about a hour because he was gutted.. Feel bad for him but so mad that he not grateful she ok!.. Mates said their partners were gutted when was a girl and they wanted a boy but they soon came round.. Went Babies R Us and he bought a gorgeous pink set for our little sweety but he still been feeling sorry for himself.. Anyone had this? It's pissin me off to be honest lol!.. Xxxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Lol. Emily, both me and my ex were gutted when we learned that our son wasn't a girl cuz that's what we both wanted at the time but we both came around (took me about 2 weeks!! :haha:). Speaking of gender scans, I have mine booked for Friday. :yipee: Can't wait to find out if Jazzle is :pink: or :blue:.


----------



## poppy666

Congratz Emz dunno about men, but i wassame with my last 2 boys cos i so wanted a girl... i know should be greatful etc but it does happen. He'll come round once she's born n bet a daddies girl :haha: end of the day its hissperm that predicts what sex you have lol


----------



## poppy666

AMU cant wait to see what your having :happydance::happydance:


----------



## emilyrose.x

AMU keep us updated which team you on! :) 

It's driving me mad because he just mowping round :/ hopefully he will cone round soon :) xxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am so excited for you all! :hugs:

let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## xSamanthax

Congrats Emily, Gender disappointment is actually quiet common give him time and he will get his head around it. 

I'm defo excited about finding out if Jazzle is a boy or girl :dance:


----------



## puppycat

I didn't find out so DH didn't have the option to be sad. That said he already has a son from his ex so it's probably different for him x


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations on your pink bundle Emz.

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Emily... he will come around but it would be pissing me off too.. you should just be happy no matter what.. esp after a loss.. that all is going well.. but it is common.. i am hoping for a boy but dont care if its not.. as i have a dd.. :)

Would love to hear if anyone has any tips on potty training.. day one with my peanut and its tough..:)


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats on joining team pink Emz! And good luck at ur scan AMU!!!

I have a question. I've been back to slimming world the last two weeks, just to keep an eye on my weight gain so I know what I'm up against... Last week was the first week back and I'd gained 8lbs, which I thought was great :D but this week I lost 1lb... My question is, is it ok to lose a lb or two some weeks or is it bad? I wasn't trying to lose weight... In fact we actually had 3 takeaways this week lol.

XxX


----------



## Suze

lilrojo said:


> Yay Mami.. so happy to hear little man is doing well.. and hope you can go home today..
> 
> Okay lets see:
> 
> Happy 32 weeks Poppy
> Happy 31 weeks Pip
> Happy 15 weeks Kaede.. orange day..:)
> Happy ? weeks Suze.. so sorry i dont remember where your at.. :(

34 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Suze

Congrats on :pink: Emz, I was soooo happy to get a little girl first time round, girls are great and the clothes......!! Hope your OH comes round, just tell him how little girls are all for their Daddy's and how she'll be a Daddy's little girl :)

Kaede, what you're looking out for in terms of some movement is a feeling like you're about to pump I would say :haha: I didn't feel Ava until about 19 weeks because my placenta was anterior (on the front) and this could well be the case for you.

Lilrojo, good for you for considering breastfeeding. I think my best advice would be to not expect it to be easy, that it doesn't always come naturally BUT with the right support from your mw, partner and here you will get it and when you do it's the most wonderful thing ever :cloud9: As for potty training we were really lucky with Ava, I'd had the potty around for a while but she showed little interest then I just got her to sit on it and one day she was and 'accidentally' had a wee while she was watching tv...made a big fuss and then she continued :thumbup: I would say loads of fuss, we also had a 'princess polly' potty training book which was useful as it taught about pants, the toilet etc and had an 'applause' button which was quite a novelty for Ava! Good luck

:hi: to everyone else in weeks or dpo :)


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Suze! I will say though... Generally, so far, when it feels like I need to pump... I actually need to pump lmao. Although I know what I'm feeling for now haha, thanks!

XxX


----------



## Suze

:rofl: so when you feel like you need to pump and you don't it's the baby then


----------



## Kaede351

Yep lol, I'll remember that ;P

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Suze... it certainly has been a long day..hopefully it will click soon..


----------



## allmuddledup

:rofl: I just got what you ladies were talking about. Pump! :rofl: Sorry, I've never heard that term used before for wind. :rofl: Toilet humour always gets me. :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

I think it must be a northern thing haha, I'd never heard that wordless gor that before o moved here haha 

XxX


----------



## emilyrose.x

Thanks everyone.. Last night he didn't say a word so i just went to bed and this morning he just went work.. I could smack him I swear! :grr: it's both our first child so he should be over the moon! W*nker.. Near mind.. Really hope he comes round! Xxx


----------



## Kaede351

I'm sure he'll come round chick :)

This is going to sound weird... But I've been having (what I can only describe as) buzzing feelings in my belly today, under my belly button and slightly to the left. It was more noticeable today, but it has happened a few times the last few days. Was I completely lying when I said I hadn't felt Squirt move yet? Lol. Thing is it didn't feel anything like I was needing to pump lol :haha:

Just curious! :D

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Hehe it could be baby Kaede 
I didn't feel my first pregnancy until 19 weeks but i felt MiniWig at 10 weeks so it just varies x


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya Dee, how you feeling hun? :)

I honestly don't know if that's what it was lol... but it felt like.. you know when your mobile phone vibrates and it's laying on your tummy? Well it kinda felt like that but inside haha.

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Kaede-it very easitly could have been the first movements.. they are not that noticeable.. my peanut gets pretty lazy in there lol.. cant wait for the hard kicks.. :) SO-YAY FOR FIRST MOVEMENTS... 

Emily-sorry your oh is being a bit of a jerk.. but im sure he will come around.. he had his hopes set high and hard on a boy.. give it time..


----------



## emilyrose.x

"Wants to do something nice with my girls this weekend! :) I hope my daughter will grow up to be as beautiful as her mother! Only 5 months to go untill we meet her! :) x"
Reply with your comment or "like".

Above was his status this morning.. Made me cry at work lmao :L he said he coming round to idea now :) yaay! 

Finally can be excited infront of him!! :)

Xxx


----------



## joey300187

aww Em thats so cute! :) xx


----------



## allmuddledup

That's soooo sweet Emz. :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

Awwwwwwwww give that man a hug!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great emily


----------



## Kaede351

Great news! Knew he'd come round :)

XxX


----------



## Suze

:wohoo: for him coming round and very sweet that he has put it on FB

Kaede :wohoo: for first feelings, I would say that's it...the pumpy feelings will come too :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I'll be waiting for them Suze!!! :haha:

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey! Kaede, that's great that you've started feeling squirt move. :yipee: I'm starting to feel Jazzle almost daily now. It's only the tiniest of sensations sometimes but so lovely. :cloud9:

Well, today is my gender scan at 4:20pm. I'm very exited but also nervous about it. I'm trying to prepare myself for it in case Jazzle isn't a girl (which I most hope for) and trying to prepare myself to embrace the possibility of another son, if that's the case. I suffered pretty bad gender disappointment with X but don't feel like I have any right to be choosy now as long as Jazzle is healthy, if that makes any sense. :shrug:

We'll know in about 12 hours if Jazzle is :pink: or :blue:. Please don't hold it against me if I lack enthusiasm over :blue:. I'll still be happy that Jazzle's my :baby:, just have to adjust to the idea of no :pink: in the family. I love emoticons. :rofl:


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww thats great Emily :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

AMU was up at silly o clock again i see! Lol
Can't wait to see pics of Jazzle :)


----------



## poppy666

allmuddledup said:


> Hey! Kaede, that's great that you've started feeling squirt move. :yipee: I'm starting to feel Jazzle almost daily now. It's only the tiniest of sensations sometimes but so lovely. :cloud9:
> 
> Well, today is my gender scan at 4:20pm. I'm very exited but also nervous about it. I'm trying to prepare myself for it in case Jazzle isn't a girl (which I most hope for) and trying to prepare myself to embrace the possibility of another son, if that's the case. I suffered pretty bad gender disappointment with X but don't feel like I have any right to be choosy now as long as Jazzle is healthy, if that makes any sense. :shrug:
> 
> We'll know in about 12 hours if Jazzle is :pink: or :blue:. Please don't hold it against me if I lack enthusiasm over :blue:. I'll still be happy that Jazzle's my :baby:, just have to adjust to the idea of no :pink: in the family. I love emoticons. :rofl:

Awww sweetie totally know where your coming from as i suffer GD with korben and cried all day when she said boy... same again with this one i dreaded it even tho i had no right to after my loss, but you cant control your emotions :dohh:

Thinking *PINK* thoughts sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I kinda know how you fee AMU Hun. Im not dead set on any gender in particular, but I've found myself hoping for a girl. Specially when I was looking at those baby pics of me my nan found lol. But really in the long run, I may be disappointed, but I'd be more upset if Squirt wasn't healthy. You'll be ok :) sending pink thoughts your way Hun!

Oh, and happy 16 weeks!!! :D

XxX


----------



## emilyrose.x

Thanks ladies!! :) i was worried it was just a front for facebook but lat night he was back to strocking my tummy and saying he coming round to idea so yaay! hopefully it will just progress from here:) whoop! just ordered the cutest girl outfit! red top, grey fur sleaveless jacket with denium skirt with red flower detail at bottom - would look adorable with some nice tights and booties :) n'aww soo excited!!! xxxxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Just had to share my news...

JAZZLE IS A GIRL!!!!! :smug:

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Kaede351

:happydance: YAY! Congrats AMU!!!

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Fantastic News Muddled !!!!!! :))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## poppy666

allmuddledup said:


> Just had to share my news...
> 
> JAZZLE IS A GIRL!!!!! :smug:
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Another girl on the thread wooohoooo :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks ladies. :cloud9:

And now for some adorable pictures. :cloud9:

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/ba556b3c.jpg
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/ba5524d2.jpg
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/800fae58.jpg
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/abc97ca0.jpg
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/f23020e4.jpg
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/5f9f305a.jpg
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/baefd189.jpg


----------



## mami2karina

Congrats Em and AMU! Giovanni and I are doing great! He's such a good baby. And the breastmilk has done wonders compared to my others. So far no tummy troubles, reflux or spitting up. His jaundice is fine and we went hom Monday afternoon. He wakes every 3 hours to eat and will sleep just fine during the day in his bouncy seat but will only sleep with me at night. He smiles in his sleep all the time :) I want another one later on. Not sure about getting my tubes tied now. They got his hosp pics up at our365.com is you search by his bday Sept 16 our state is Missouri (MO) and the last 3 ltrs of my last name are cru they turned out great!


----------



## poppy666

Awww AMU she's gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## joey300187

congrats AMU shes gorgeous!! :) xxx


----------



## cazi77

Hello just thought i'd pop in and say hi. Yey for all the girls!! How is everyone doing?

I've had a bad couple of weeks feeling sorry for myself!! I saw the GP on Tuesday and was referred to recurrent m/c clinic. Got my appt for 3rd Oct. I'm on CD 14 (since bleeding started for m/c) and think I will ov soon so am still TTC! Spk soon xxx


----------



## poppy666

Caz huge hugs lovely :hugs::hugs: good luck at the clinic in October xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Wahooooooo amu team pink congrats so happy 4 u


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Cazi. Sending you hugs. :hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling so down. After everything you've been through it's understandable. :hugs: I hope the MC clinic can give you some answers that will help you get your forever baby. :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

AMU beautiful pics!!! Cazi :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. I hope you can get some answers. I know how bad the not knowing is.

Here's Giovanni today, a week old and after his first bath at home!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1378.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks Mami. Aww, he's so cute! And I love his name btw.


----------



## poppy666

Awww such a cutie :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks AMU and Poppy!


----------



## pip7890

Hello Cazi. So glad things are moving forward. I hope you get the answers you need. :hugs:

Mami he is a very handsome fellow. Congratulations again. 

AMU and Emz. I'll update the front page with team :pink: and your due dates when I'm next on the laptop.

Sending :dust: and :hugs: to all who need them. 

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Gak! I've just woken up feeling sick and got horrible heartburn :( hopefully a little bit of milk will sort it!

Mami and AMU, those pics are beautiful :D

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Cazi I hope you get some answers soon hun! Sending lots of :dust: your way. 
Sending :dust: to anyone else that needs it as well. 

Giovanni is so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## Deethehippy

Giovanni is so adorable Mami! Look at his little wrinkled forehead  So cute!


----------



## pip7890

Just updated the front page!

:dust: for those who need/want it

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

Thank you for updating the front page for us all hun :hugs: 

Although sadly 9Babies lost her little bean so she isn't BFP anymore


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Sam :flower:

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

Mami Giovanni is sooooo cute!!!

I am in a much better mood today got my +ve opk this morning so fingers crossed it's my turn for a sticky bean this month!!!! Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Woooo Cazi - I got pos OPK too - I have two TWW buddies now! :happydance: first time ever!


----------



## Suze

Good luck +opk ladies :happydance:


----------



## cazi77

puppycat said:


> Woooo Cazi - I got pos OPK too - I have two TWW buddies now! :happydance: first time ever!

Yey :happydance: fingers crossed for us both!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

Sending lots of :dust: your way Puppy and Cazi, and of course to anyone else that needs it. Fingers crossed this is your month :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Ooo, bestest of luck Puppy and Cazi!!! :dust: for you both :D

I have a question... Wonder if someone can help? I'm confused! In itself not unusual I know lol :haha:

In my maternity notes on my 12 weeks scan report it says "20/52 appt made" so I'm guessing my 20 week scan was booked at that time, but I don't have a date for the actual scan date... Will it come on a letter like the 12 week appointment did or should I call the ultrasound dept at my hospital and ask?

XxX


----------



## puppycat

How odd. They made me book my 20 week scan when i'd had my 12 week scan so i had it there and then. Definitely call them hun x


----------



## Kaede351

Might give them a call tomorrow... Or I might wait til next Wednesday and get midwife to help lol. I get really badly tongue tied when I have to speak to people I don't know on the phone :/ I sound a bit mental when it happens lol. I'll see how brave I'm feeling when I get home from work tomorrow lunchtime 

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Lol we'll write you a script :)

Hi I was just windering if you could check the system and let me know the date of my 20 week scan, my name is xxxx and I'm 16weeks pregnant today :)


----------



## Kaede351

Lol, I would still get tongue tied if I read from a script... I'd be terrible in a call centre lol. I have to kind of psych myself up to call people lol. The only people I'm ok talking to on the phone is my Nana and my Mum lol. I even completely confused the midwife when I called up to make my booking appointment when I was 5 weeks. I had to kind of breathe and start over so she could understand me XD

I'll probably call them tomorrow when I get home, but it won't be understandable lmao XD bloody shyness! So annoying, it's better now than when I was at school... I couldn't even read outloud or I'd stutter all over the place and having a slight lisp doesn't help :dohh: maybe my Nana could call for me :haha:

XxX


----------



## Suze

Kaede I would ring them and just ask if there is a date in their diary for your 20 week scan - the way it works here is that they give you the date for the 20 week as you leave the 12 week one so perhaps they just forgot. It does sound like it's been made with whats in your notes though :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, I'm gona try and be brave and call tomorrow. I'm such a wimp though lol, but I really want something to look forward to that is closer than my 4d scan on my Bday lol

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Sending bucket loads of :dust: to Puppy & Cazi. :dust: I truly hope this is at least one more lady's lucky month. :dust:

Kaedie, I think the other ladies have covered the scan chasing advice quite well. :thumbup: It must be really difficult to have such a fear of making phonecalls to anyone you don't know. :hugs: Good luck with it. And don't put too much pressure on yourself. If you decide you don't feel up to the call then I'm sure your midwife will be more than happy to help you sort it out when you see her (especially if you explain why you didn't feel you could do it yourself). :hugs: Having lived with boatloads of my own neuroses and hang-ups that get in the way of life, I can sympathise well. 

AFM, I just got an unusually decent nights sleep unbroken from about 9:30pm to 5am. :yipee: I'd love to get more sleep now (don't have to be up til 7) but don't think my brain will let me. :dohh:

I hope all you ladies have a wonderful day.


----------



## poppy666

Happy 16wks Kaede :happydance:

Happy 32wks Pip :happydance:

AMU i wish i could get a full nights sleep like that :cry: im up every hour or 2 hours for the bathroom drives me nuts :growlmad:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks poppy! Happy 33 weeks to you!

Happy weeks everyone! :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Grrrrr, seriously! What part of "I don't want to get involved" does my family not get?! :/ My Nan and my Aunty are still feuding, and as much as I say I don't want to hear about it, know about it or get involved... I somehow end up involved -.- I seriously don't need the stress! I'm hormonal enough for 3 people, and my aunty just keeps on trying ot upset me :( She reckons that I don't care about her or about my cousins (which she said to the public on facebook). I just looked at the screen like...  how can she even DARE to say that?! I couldn't love those two boys more thna if they were my own. I've always been there for both of them since the day they were born. As hard as I found it when the youngest was born (He was born about 4 weeks before I got my bfp), I still bought her outfits and stuff. I went to her scans with her, I got excited when it got nearer the time... and she just throws it in my face. All I want to do is cry :( Seriously... sometimes I really do wish you could CHOOSE who your family are -.-

XxX


----------



## puppycat

:hugs:

Family sucks! Trust me, I know how you feel! 
If your conscience is clear then don't worry about what others think xx


----------



## cazi77

Family can be the biggest nightmare!!!

How are you puppy 2ww begins yey!!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh, completely neg OPK today, and so it begins....


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck puppy!

I've got such a bad headache it's unreal... Feels like my head is going to explode and all I want to do is cry. I feel like all I want to do scrawl into bed and hide for a week. I can't even be bothered to go to work tomorrow, but I can't have a sick day because I have way too much that needs to be done :(

XxX


----------



## puppycat

tension sweetie, have a warm soapy bath and a cup of tea :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 33 weeks Poppy..

Happy 16 weeks Kaede...

Happy 32 weeks Pip...

Happy 35 weeks Suze.. I got it this time.. :)

Hope your all doing well

16 days till my 20 week scan, cant wait to see baby again.. been since 9 weeks.. 

Good luck cazi and puppy..


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies - hope your all doin ok! The weeks seem to go by quite quicky now, always checking how far people are :haha:

Ive got my 13 week scan next Wednesday so im looking forward to that! (and abit apprehensive). Hopeing i can post you a nice picture next week on the Friday :happydance:.

Take care all!! xx


----------



## pip7890

Happy weeks for everyone yesterday. Sorry I wasn't about. 

Hope you're feeling better soon Cazi.

:dust: for those needing it

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## emilyrose.x

I soo cant wait for this week to be done with girls! :growlmad:

Iv been temping full time at this really nice place for a month and it was brill - really enjoyed it! and they suppose to be setting me on (they know im pregnant) after iv finished temping for this week at a different place.. & i fecking HATE it! :growlmad: 

I started at this place Thursday and iv only got to stick it out for another 4 days but the days go sooo slow! 9-5 and i have to set off 8am to avoid traffic because its all bypasses and big roundabouts to get here :growlmad:

For last few days iv been getting headaches (never usually get them) it said online something to do with all extra blood circulating round.. not got one today (touch wood) but the main thing that pisses me off is that the buisness had the main guy, his daughter and son are both Director's and his fecking son brings in his stupid stinky mutt EVERYDAY!!!!

I love dogs, but he stinks of a bunch of wet dogs - dribbles all over you and his owner doesn't have him on a lead or shout him to stop, he just fuses him like a sick fuck! the building always cold and is soo tiny! if the stupid dog is in the hallway, honestly nobody can move unless you climb over and i aint doing that!

Told OH and he went absolutley nuts! saying that its illegal :growlmad:

why the fuck would anyone take their labrodor to work???? poor thing just sits in a room ALL day? it appartently cant stay home because his wife works 1 day a week and she says its too much work for her? :wacko: dont get a do if you cant look after it you douches!!! :growlmad: 

Rant OVER :') feel better now :wohoo: hope everyones okay!!

20 week scan in 2 weeks EEEEEEEK!!!! get too see our little girlie again :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## Suze

Happy weeks everyone for yesterday :happydance:

Yay lilrojo :yipee: can't believe I've only got roughly 5 weeks left, starting to have labour and baby anxiety dreams :dohh: and my midwife asked me to think about writing a birth plan for next week :shock: It will just be copy and paste from ava's, although I never had time to get hers out the bag on the day :haha:

Good luck puppy, are you happy with your 'input' thus month?! :haha:
Emily, sounds awful with the stinking dogs at work :sick: Has your OH fully come round to :pink: then?


----------



## puppycat

Well it wasn't planned but yeh DH and I BD'd Wed, Thur, SAt, Pos OPK Sun and BD Mon.
Think i covered it. Lol x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Suze said:


> Emily, sounds awful with the stinking dogs at work :sick: Has your OH fully come round to :pink: then?

It is hun! :sick:

Omg yea! im soo happy! :) .. we went for private scan on the Wednesday and OH didint say anything Wednesday Night/Thursday morning and then his facebook status update Thursday about 10am was:

"Wants to do something nice with my girls this weekend! :) I hope my daughter will grow up to be as beautiful as her mother! Only 5 months to go until we meet her :) x" --made my eyes water like mad!! i spoke to him after work and he said he is now more excited about having a girl than he was about having a boy! :) His friend came to our house Sunday with his 17 month old daughter and she was adorable! OH said after they left he cant wait to meet our little lady and he has been spending money left right and centre on her :) sooo bloody happy! got 20 week scan exactly 20 week today and i really hope everything goes ok and she healthy princess! :) 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Emz shove dog in bath when owner not looking :haha: ewwww hate smell of wet dog :nope:

Hope your well :hugs:

Suze forgot you yesterday :dohh: happy 35wks :happydance:


----------



## Suze

Thats quite alright Poppy :friends:


----------



## emilyrose.x

poppy666 said:


> Emz shove dog in bath when owner not looking :haha: ewwww hate smell of wet dog :nope:
> 
> Hope your well :hugs:

Haha i wana shoot it :grr: :winkwink: haha! i just ignore it because i dont even wana know what shit its got in its fur.. :sick: 

Hope your ok beautiful! xxx


----------



## poppy666

Im good and fat lol :hugs:


----------



## emilyrose.x

haha! :hugs: ditto babe! got a right bump on me! its moved up too lol! :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Think mine is dropping a bit now thankfully, harder when they move up and you get breathless etc... Just been mw and mine has moved from breech to head down :happydance:


----------



## emilyrose.x

whoop whoop :happydance: excited for you babe!! :happydance:


----------



## xSamanthax

*Happy (insert weeks here) to everyone! *
Emily i bet the wet dog smell is horrible, especially if there isn't a lot of room where you are working :( Your nearly done there though so keep telling yourself that :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is ok
:dust: for all those that need it :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Hey ladies

I just realised, i ran out of anti depressants quite a few days ago and feel fine :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Hope your all doing well.. 15 days till my 20 week scan.. cant wait to see baby again.. its been forever, since 9 weeks..

Emily-hope the next few days go quickly so you can get outta there and away from that damn dog.. yuck

Poppy-yay for head down.. :)

Suze-5 weeks will fly by... :) So exciting..

Inoue-good luck at your scan.. cant wait to see that healthy baby.. :)

Puppy-sounds like you covered your bases very well.. fxed for your bfp.. 

Sam/AMU/Pip/Kaede-and anyone else I missed hope your all doing well..


----------



## Suze

That's great that baby is head down now poppy, did you feel her whizz round?!

Great that you've not missed the anti-depressants puppy, well done!

Bet you can't wait for 20 week scan, lilrojo, are you finding out?


----------



## poppy666

Suze funny enough ive felt nothing different :wacko: still got a ball shape under my right rib and scuffling down below like feet/foot on my left hip so im just trusting midwife :shrug:


----------



## pip7890

That's great news Poppy! WB is still head down with his foot lodged in my right ribs. I'm convinced I'll snap his leg if I bend to the right!

Congrats Puppy. You're doing so well. :hugs:

Lilrojo - are you staying team green?

:wave: everyone else!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

lol Pip i remember my 1st Rhys always had his foot under my rib :haha: Ive felt nothing up top just down around hip and pubic bone.


----------



## pip7890

Sometimes I'm convinced WB is doing star jumps - either that or he has a friend in there!!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless him :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Yes im staying team green...

thought i would share for those of you who dont visit my journal... 
17+6
 



Attached Files:







0927111158.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poppy666

WOW soooooooooooooooooooo tiny :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, cute little bump! I'll update mine in a bit lol... mine's just a liiiiiiiiiittle bit bigger :haha:

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Not doing mine camera wont able to focus pmsl on a good note tho i got weighed today was 65kg's at 6wks and 72kg's today :thumbup:


----------



## allmuddledup

I think we should find a day to all post bump pics for each other! Poppy, no excuses. :rofl: I've got a fairly impressive bump for 16 weeks. I'm dreading seeing how massive I get in the end. I was frighteningly large with my son. It's only supposed to get worse. :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

I bet my non bump is bigger :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Good idea AMU lets say 14th November? :rofl:


----------



## allmuddledup

Naughty woman Poppy. :rofl: Trying to dodge the bump shot day! :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: Ok you name the day i'll lobb it out lol


----------



## Suze

poppy666 said:


> Good idea AMU lets say 14th November? :rofl:

Yeah I'll go for that date too :haha:

Seriously it is a good idea to have a bump shot day :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

Last picture I took was when I was 12 weeks... so I'm due to do another lol. I've done 1 a month so far! first one I took at 4 weeks, then 8, then 12 lol... I'll upload in a minute :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ok, here's the one from 12 weeks

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/7f8fb5d3.jpg

And from today... 16+1

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/bcae5abf.jpg

My belly is huge lol :/ I hope the growth slows down a bit soon or I'm going to look like a beached whale by the time I give birth lol.

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Wow that's impressive!


----------



## lilrojo

are u in maternity pants already kaede.. lol


----------



## Kaede351

Have been since about 10 weeks :/ I've only gained 7lbs so it's not through way too much weight gain. I reckon there's 2 in there and they just missed the other one XD lol

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Wonderful bump shots Lilrojo and Kaede! You've got lovely little bumps there. 

Puppy, you made me laugh. My non-bump stomach is bigger than Lilrojo and Kaede's as well. :haha: Now I've actually got a baby in there again, I'm huuuuge. :dohh:

At last weigh-in I had put on 1 entire lb since the start of pregnancy. I suspect it may be more now as I've suddenly gotten my appetite back and have been eating a fair bit more than before. I plan to do my weigh-in on Friday when I do my weekly bump shot. I am happy to share last Friday's photo at any rate, since we're whipping them out. I know Suze has some impressive ones just posted on her journal. Poppy, I reckon you should join in as soon as you can take one. :rofl: you cracked me up with your last post... Lob it out! :rofl:

So, to put my bit in... My 16 week bump!
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/3760316a.jpg


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, urs is nice and big too lol. So glad it's not just me XD I love my bump... I'm just worried about how big I'm going to be by 40 weeks lol.

XxCX


----------



## xSamanthax

Fantastic bump pics everyone!! :dance: 

Thought i better do a proper update about me! So yesterday i went to the Midwife appointment, she was running behind so i got seen 20min late :wacko: Scott is currently laid diagonally which my MW thouht was quite funny, she hasn't felt a baby like that for a long time :haha: I did say to her that he seems to love all positions that are painfull for me :haha: You could see his little back poking out through my bump when i was laid down. My MW even let me have a listen to his heartbeat :cloud9: She did tell me off though about his movements, she says even on his lazy days (he has at least 2 days where he doesn't move much at all) if he is still extra lazy on a night time coz that is normally his most active time i have to ring the hospital to get checked out, just in case. Especially as fizzy pop doesn't seem to make him move :haha: 

This is my bump pic from 31 weeks and 1 day
 



Attached Files:







31wks and 1Day.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## emilyrose.x

Arw loving all these bumps :) :) 

Heres mine at 17 weeks :) 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







xxx.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

Awww gorgeous bumps :hugs: Sam yours made me feel better :haha::haha: I will take a bump pic later and post :blush: think she's trying to get out through my belly button atm my bump gone weird shape lol


----------



## xSamanthax

My bump keeps changing lol, depends where he decides he wants to sleep :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Ok here's my 33wk x
 



Attached Files:







photo0047.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3









33wk.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## puppycat

Aww lovely neat bump Pops x


----------



## lilrojo

Love all your bumps ladies... :)


----------



## cazi77

Wow loving all the bump pictures I think you all look fab!! Made me want one now :-(

2dpo DTD quite a lot so think all bases are covered. xx


----------



## Kaede351

Hope you get your bump real soon Cazi!!

Fab bumps Poppy and Emily!!!!

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Yay! We got to see almost everyones bumps!! :yipee: Poppy, you are so funny. Your bump is gorgeous! :hugs: And look at Emz tiny little bump. They are all very sweet, big or small. :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

Hey TWW buddy, apparently the way to get preggo is to stay close to your man in the weeks after ov. something to do with hormones from his sweat? Ewwww


----------



## xSamanthax

:dust: :dust: :dust: for Puppy and Cazi!!! and anyone else that needs it

Fab bump pics! :thumbup:


----------



## cazi77

puppycat said:


> Hey TWW buddy, apparently the way to get preggo is to stay close to your man in the weeks after ov. something to do with hormones from his sweat? Ewwww

What? Never heard that before lol!! I'm not sure I want to stay close to him - he has man flu I could catch all sorts of diseases ha ha!! Its worth a go tho its one way to keep him off the x-box!!

How you doing? I'm so use to POAS I feel like there is something missing when I go to the loo- another 8 day until I can feed my addiction! It would be so nice if we both got sticky BFP's this month!


----------



## puppycat

I feel fab, so 'up' which is odd without anti d"s
I'm like :wohoo:


----------



## cazi77

puppycat said:


> I feel fab, so 'up' which is odd without anti d"s
> I'm like :wohoo:

:happydance:


----------



## emilyrose.x

I need to put a newer one on because it's like popped over night lol! 

Quick question.. Is it normal to feel poorly about 18weeks pregnant? I feel dreadful :( bad morning sickness again (thru up my dinner from 12) abit of a headache, tummy feels weird like baby stretching and I could sleep for days.. Is this normal? Xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Yeah i got sick in 3rd tri with my 1st..... or maybe your coming down with something sweetie :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Emily-I have been sick on and off since my bfp.. throwing up like ms.. and headaches seem to be going more.. i try to drink lots of water and a pop.. but its often either im dehyrated or no caffeine.. and tired.. im tired all the time but i have a dd, who is 2.. :)


----------



## poppy666

Harder with a toddler isnt it? korben has me running around all day im dying by teatime :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

My sickness hasn't even stopped yet :( I throw up nearly every morning lol

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

awww sorry kaede.. hope is eases soon.. but you may be a 9 month sickness person it happens.. :( 

Yes it is harder with a toddler poppy.. they have soooo much energy im dreading my belly being as big as yours and still chasing her around..


----------



## poppy666

He's only just gone bed and im looking at all the toys all over not got energy :dohh:


----------



## Suze

Lovely bumps everyone, so nice to put a bump to a face :haha:

Here's me and mine at 35 weeks

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb66/sue-clark/3b1ec78c.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

cept you cant see my face.. lol :)

and i know what you mean poppy.. its still late afternoon here and the mess is contained for now.. just wait till later.. luckily its nice outside today and we can play out.. :)


----------



## poppy666

Suze yours looks a lot like mine when not covered up :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Beautiful bump Suze.. and your very pretty too.. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, lovely bump Suze, hun! And I agree! Very pretty :D

I purposely left my face off of my picture lol, didn't want to scare everyone into early labour! 

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Me neither :rofl:


----------



## Suze

Aww thanks everyone :friends: Mine was taken on Monday for my journal and I gave up trying to hide my face :haha:

Poppy mine is looking EXACTLY the same as the same stage with my daughter, got me back to thinking :pink:!


----------



## poppy666

Id think girly too :hugs:


----------



## mami2karina

Ladies you are making me miss my BUMP even more!!!! I am so sad :( I've scheduled me tubal for November 7th :( This is so sad for me. I know I am going to regret it even though I know it's for the best. It's still just very very sad to me. I'm only 25 and to not even have the option to have another baby is scary to me. But my hubby isn't budging and he keeps saying I went into PTL at 26 weeks this time and what if it had turned out bad and Giovanni had died or had serious health probs and next time it may not turn out like it did this time and I know he is right. But still...


----------



## allmuddledup

Mami, I'm sorry to hear you sounding so sad about getting your tubes tied. :hugs: Perhaps you should not get it done just yet if you are feeling so strongly about it. Maybe you guys could use some other form of birth control while you give it some time to settle in. Or perhaps, if your DH feels so strongly about not having any more kids, maybe he should be getting the snip instead of you having your tubes tied. :shrug: I've said that to my OH - if he doesn't want to have any more then he should consider the snip as it's far less invasive for a man to be sterilised than for a woman. He's thinking about it to say the least. IMHO It's not right for anyone to get pushed into a procedure that they are not fully confident about having done, man or woman. If you don't want to do it and neither does your husband, then maybe a less permanent solution (like an IUD) would be better for now. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I know I'm late to the party but here's my 32w bump pic:

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6159/6188478650_938b053979.jpg

Mami I agree with AMU. Don't rush into making a decision if you're not sure.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Lovely bump Pip :happydance:

Are you starting to get uncomfortable braxton hicks? mine started for an hour last night and again tonight,plus she hurting now head butting cervix.. arghhhh roll on november


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Poppy. 

I've been getting BHs for about 7 or 8 weeks but they've definitely ramped up in the last couple of weeks. They take my breath away and last for about 45 seconds. Sometimes I get one an hour for two or three hours and then none for a day or so; other days I might get 8 or 10. Midwife isn't worried and I just see it as my body's way of getting itself ready. I'm hoping WB will make an appearance at 37w to save me having to be induced at 38w.

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

I had one after another last night 1st time ive really had them. I get a sweep at 38wks so hope it works.

Fx'd WB makes an early entrance :thumbup:


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm loving all our bump pics and the pre-labour talk. I was just curious Poppy, why are you getting a sweep at 38 weeks? Is it just standard practice where you are or is there a reason for it in your case? I'm being nosy. :haha:


----------



## poppy666

I had one at 38wks with korben to because i inject Tinzaparin every night into my stomach ' Blood thinners' and if i want a choice of having an epidural the Tinzaparin needs to be out of my system for 12hrs or i could get a clot near the spine or suffer permanent paralysis.

Never had an Epi but like to know ive got that choice to.


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh wow, Poppy, I totally forgot about your Tinzaparin injections. I didn't realise blood thinners could have such a strong effect on using an epidural! And well done you for managing without one in all your previous pregnancies. :thumbup: 

They won't give me an epidural at all due to the state of my spine and previous back surgery. I was told I could have a self-controlled synthetic morphine drip if I needed the big pain relief but when I was in labour with Xander, he came so quickly, there was no time for it. I managed on gas and air alone but if I had been in it for the long haul I would have had the drip. Honestly, I think the point at which I asked for it I was entering stage 2 (when most ladies start getting a bit panicked and irrational) but nobody realised it because I'd only been in labour for 3 hours so we weren't expecting things to move so fast. The Anesthetist ended up dumping the drugs in the bin cuz when he arrived with the drugs I was already pushing Xander out. :rofl:


----------



## Suze

Poppy did your sweep with Korben at 38 work? Or when did he come?


----------



## poppy666

:haha: Xander sounds a lot like korben for arriving quickly, when i went into hospital with korben i was 2cm's within 40 minutes i was 10cm's, but took me another 40 minutes to get his head out lol I did hemorrhage after,but fx'd this one dont take her time and i dont hemorrhage again was weak for weeks after.


----------



## poppy666

Suze said:


> Poppy did your sweep with Korben at 38 work? Or when did he come?

I had the sweep at 38+1 day and my waters went the following day at 4am had korben that evening at 10.30pm


----------



## allmuddledup

That's a good question Suze about the sweep. I was wondering that myself.

Gawd, that sounds like a bloody nightmare (no pun intended) Poppy. They didn't actually let me push for long. The heart monitor said Xander was in distress so they whipped out the ventouse and pulled him out. I probably would have been pushing for a little while longer otherwise. :shrug: I'd prefer to do it all myself this next time but if Jazzle needs help, I'm not going to turn it down.


----------



## poppy666

Id be same if korben was distressed too sweetie as long as they arrive safe, they was going to use the ventouse only because i was getting tired, but then he popped out lol


----------



## Suze

Ooh that's encouraging that you went into labour after 1 sweep. I went into labour the evening of my 3rd sweep so not sure if they actually helped me or not? 
It will be interesting to see how it goes for all of us this time round, it's good knowing but also not at the same time isn't it?!


----------



## poppy666

Wasnt sure if it was the sweep or not because when consultant did it he said i was only half favourable :shrug:, but had one with my 3rd son at 40wks and came into labour 8hrs later.


----------



## puppycat

My neighbour had 2 sweeps and had to be induced. Last time it worked within hours. Odd huh


----------



## mami2karina

Thanks ladies. I told him husband that he should get it done but he has no insurance as where I do, FOR THE MOMENT. I told him I wanna do the IUD but he is so scared of the what if's after what happened this time around. IDK. It's scheduled, that doesn't mean I'll go through with it. I still have over a month to try and talk to him about it and see what happens. Good luck to all of you who are so close to delivering!


----------



## puppycat

I ummmed and ahhhhed about writing this but i decided to do it so you know. Not that i'm suggesting you do either but just so you're informed because i was shocked.

Contraceptives work to regulate hormone levels, they can delay ovulation, make your body a hostile environment for sperm, and ensure you don't get pregnant to about 99%

Coils etc (apart from Mirena i'm told) work to make your uterus unfavourable for implantation so you can still get pregnant, it just won't implant. To me that's a horrid idea, you could fertilise an egg every month but not implant. I didn't know this!


----------



## cazi77

Morning puppy how are you feeling today? Amazon had packs of 2 CB digies for £6.49 so got them and really hope I need them in a week or so!!!! I've got my referral to recurrent m/c clinic on monday so in a way looking forward to that (in a strange way) hopeing I get some answers. I have been taking asprin this month after a bit of reading up on it so hope I have a nice thick uterus for my baby to snuggled into lol!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. This thread is getting exciting - lots of babies to meet in the next few weeks xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Hey Cazi, i bought some cassettes from Amazon and Pregnacare conception. Saw the CB tests but i still have one here from last cycle.

Had a reminder for my smear so have to wait to see if i'm preggo to book that in.


----------



## Deethehippy

:hi: to everyone
Sorry i have not been in here much, i hope everyone is ok :flower:
Have a nice weekend xx


----------



## poppy666

Hope your ok Dee :hugs::hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi ladies! :wave: 

Just wanted to pop on and say good luck to Cazi at the clinic and :dust: to both Cazi & Puppycat. :dust:

Big massive hugs to you Dee :hugs: it's good to see you here. :hugs:

Puppy, the reason the MIRENA works differently is because it uses a small amount of hormone in it to throw off the body's hormones as well so it combines a hormonal contraceptive as well as making the uterus inhospitable to pregnancy. It's still possible to get pregnant with a MIRENA though, I conceived an ectopic pregnancy with one in place. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I agree, it is very exciting that we will be seeing more babies in here soon. :happydance:

AFM, I just hit 17 weeks, haven't gained any weight yet since falling pregnant (though I was overweight to start with :haha:), and have finally gotten past the nausea (more or less) and extreme 1st tri fatigue (just on to the insomnia induced fatigue now :haha:). All in all, things seem to be going quite well and I'm over the moon that its looking like we are going to get to meet this baby. :dance:


----------



## puppycat

Since I can't share my bump I'll share my baking skills....
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0848.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0849.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Suze

OMG Puppy I WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puppycat

HA ha! Me too, it's for my Godfather's birthday though :(


----------



## cazi77

puppycat said:


> Since I can't share my bump I'll share my baking skills....

WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cazi77

Thanks AMU!

:hi: Dee hope you are well x

What a lovely day! I'm off out to enjoy the sun x


----------



## Kaede351

That cake looks lush!!! Could just eat the whole thing now XD Taylor is coming back from town and bringing me a Cheese Steak Sub from Subway soon though... Totally excited about that haha! Mmm, I'm so hungry I could eat a horse right now... Hope he gets back soon! Lol 

Hope everyone is enjoying the beautiful sunshine today! If you are, catch a few rays for me will you? I'm stuck inside all day doing major paperworkfor our inspection at workon Monday :(

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Well if it makes you feel any better i'm in the house, waiting for lunch to cook, with an almost 2 year old and an almost 8 year old. Argh!


----------



## poppy666

Weather been great but need it to rain now its tooooooooooooooooo damn hot :cry: totally drained.


----------



## puppycat

Just woken up from an afternoon nap - this heat just canes my energy stores


----------



## Kaede351

Still haven't finished my work :( I HATE paperwork... maybe a nap and then the rest of the work?

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Sounds good Em x


----------



## pip7890

Gorgeous looking cake Puppy. I only wish I was allowed some :cry:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

I didn't get any either....
Need to lose some weight anyway. My nan keeps hinting about the slimming group in church - nice! Plus i must admit i do feel a bit chunky.


----------



## Suze

Kaede I was in your neck of the woods today,went to Argos for a bin :haha:


----------



## poppy666

I'll be in your neck of the woods tomorrow 2hr drive to Easington Durham :haha: then 2hr drive back blahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## puppycat

Well i'm nowhere near and not likely to be! Lol x


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, wahey! Lots of people coming to see me then  shame I'll be out all day tomorrow lol ;) Sunday lunch with my Nana! Get in XD

Ive been in bed since 6.30pm yesterday (4.15am now), had a really really bad headache again. Stupid stressful paperwork :( doesn't take much for me to get a stress headache lately. Roll on Monday afternoon. This horrible inspection will be over at work and I can relax again!

Hope everyone else had a nice day :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww, poor Kaede :hugs: I hope your head feels better soon. :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Hey all hope everyone is well. I'm getting a but disheartened this cycle had a stinking cold since 3dpo and showing no signs of getting better. There is no way a baby would want to grow in my body this month :-( Arrgh!!!


----------



## pip7890

Cold is good Cazi. Low immunity helps implantation!

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

I had a stomach bug the month I got my bfp! I thought there's no way it's gona happen with me constantly throwing up and running to the bathroom, but hey! It worked :D

Low immunity is good, it means your body is so busy trying to fight off the cold it doesn't attack the implanting egg. The body sees an implanting egg as something it needs to kill... Like a paracite. So just keep your fingers crossed, sending lots of :dust: to you :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Definitely Cazi. Having a cold can definitely boost your chances of successful implantation if you managed to catch the eggy. Fingers crossed for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

:dust: Cazi x


----------



## Kaede351

New development! Squirt loves McFly! Haha, I've been a huge fan since I was about 14, and listen to them all the time. One of their songs came on the tv earlier and Squirt started to move. Then just now I had my iPhone playing McFly on the speakers and Squirt started moving again XD so glad it seems that my child will be taking after me in the music taste department haha  

It's kinda made my day haha :haha:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Awww bless. Laura has no preference with music - if it's got a beat she'll shake her lil ass to it! lol.
Literally!


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, aww bless her! She's such a cutie lol 

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

That's so cute about Squirt moving to the music. And Laura too. :cloud9: The only thing I've noticed Jazzle responding to was me sneezing or raising my voice. Guess I should put on more music around her and see what happens!


----------



## pip7890

Happy x weeks Monday move up ladies! 

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

*Happy (insert weeks here) to everyone that has moved up! *


----------



## poppy666

Such cheaters but happy monday bunnies :haha:


----------



## cazi77

Happy weeks everyone!!!

Had my appt at m/c clinic. They were so nice and helpful. D/H and I are having the genetic testing. They are also testing me for blood clotting and lupus. No need for u/s had loads that are normal. Consultant said he expects that all tests will be normal and if they are I have a very high chance of having a baby. Also my ectopic doesn't really count as a m/c (I know it does to me) its just a bit more bad luck thrown into the mix. Please send me lots and lots of baby dust xxxx


----------



## puppycat

:dust: :dust:


----------



## cazi77

puppycat said:


> :dust: :dust:

Have some too :dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## Kaede351

Hey guys... Just a question. What happens at 17 week midwife appointment? Taylor is worried in case they listen to the heartbeat and he misses it because of work. But I don't want him to take a day off if it's just gona be me getting jabbed with a needle lol.

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Every midwife is different, mine wouldn't listen for the heartbeat until the 20wk scan was done, i know some people gt to listen to their baby earlier than that though


----------



## Kaede351

Poor Taylor, he's missed 2 midwife appts so far, and he wanted to come to all of them with me. But now my nan is getting shitty because hes getting time off to come. She is now refusing to give me a lift to the midwife's office because we are "piss assing about with her". 

I so don't understand my family :( and I'm sick of crying because my family is being horrible. My nan doesn't even want my mum to come to my 20 week scan with me because she wanted to. But my nan came to my 12 week scan so it's only fair my mum comes to the next one.

GAH!!! I just want to SCREAM!!!!! And I now have another bloody headache. Ugh, why do they keep doing this to me? :(

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Families aye. Yeh they can be purely selfish. Maybe you need to tell her it's your baby not hers! Gah!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 17 weeks Kaede..

Happy 33 weeks Pip...

Happy 34 weeks Poppy..

Happy 36 weeks Suze...

Kaede im in the us and have a dr not a midwife but they listened for the hb at my 12 and 16 weeks appt.. they also did weight & bp.. and felt my tummy to make sure its growing right.. not sure what they will do for you.. but your oh shouldnt be too worried about a quick checkup like that.. scans have always been most important to me.. :) and i must agree if you nan went to that one your mum should go to this one.. 

cant they both go with..? make all happy


----------



## Deethehippy

cazi77 said:


> Happy weeks everyone!!!
> 
> Had my appt at m/c clinic. They were so nice and helpful. D/H and I are having the genetic testing. They are also testing me for blood clotting and lupus. No need for u/s had loads that are normal. Consultant said he expects that all tests will be normal and if they are I have a very high chance of having a baby. Also my ectopic doesn't really count as a m/c (I know it does to me) its just a bit more bad luck thrown into the mix. Please send me lots and lots of baby dust xxxx

Glad to hear they were nice Caz, lets hope it is just down to 'bad luck'. Sounds awful saying it like its just a luck thing but it would be the best outcome i think.
I hope i get to be tested for the clotting thing etc too.


----------



## Kaede351

No, if they both come to my 20 scan then Taylor can't come. He's coming to the scan, he's swapped a shift for it (or he will when we know the exact date lol). Thing is, I like him to come to appts with me, feels like he's more involved. And I'm glad he wants to come :)

I just give up with my family... It's the way they are, button top of hormonal outbursts itsnot exactly helpful or wanted lol.

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Just curious but can you only have 2 ppl at your scan or do they not get along or what.. just wondering.. as yeah its nice to have them there with you.. but for me money is better.. lol and so are vacation days..

Hope you can get it all figured out and get everyone to be happy.. family stress just isnt necessary..


----------



## Kaede351

Can only have 2 people at the hospital scans. But when I go for my 4d scanim allowed up to 6 people so my nan, grandad, mum and Taylor are coming :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

I can't believe your nan is acting like she is. Doesn't sound like she's stopped to consider just how selfish or childish her attitude is or how much stress it's causing you. I hope they sort themselves out and stop bickering like children. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Kaede - i hope you get things sorted with the scan -what a nightmare - its meant to be one of the most enjoyable days of your pregnancy. Be firm with them and have who you want there hun xx


----------



## lilrojo

I agree with Dee... be firm on who you want.. didnt realize you could only have 2 ppl.. i would def take my mom and dh.. so do what you want to do.. its yours and your oh's baby and pregnancy.. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Im not changing my mind about my mum coming to my 20wk scan, I mean she's said that if it will stop the arguing then she will just wait until my 4d scan (which she is definitely coming to), but I've made up my mind. I want my mum to come this time. My nan can just go sulk lol. In fact, DH said that he will cancel his day off tomorrow to stop my nan moaning and I told him no way! Even if he has a day off for no other reason than just to piss my nan off lol. I'm fed up of being a push over and changing plans to fit my Nan. She even got shitty because I was going to start going swimming with my mum once a week. Apparently it's "a pathetic idea for me to over exert myself like that" I laughed when my mum told me she said that... I couldn't help it XD I can only do about 2 or 3 lengths at a time anyway cuz I'm not the worlds greatest swimmer.

My point is... Not gona be a push over anymore :)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

:happydance: you go girl!!


----------



## xSamanthax

You go girl! Swimming is actually a good exercise to do when pregnant as long as your carefull :thumbup: I would be telling my Nan its up to me if she was acting like that, sorry she is being like that :grr:


----------



## lilrojo

Good for you Kaede.. so happy to hear it..

and i love to swim while preggo im no good either but it feels great..


----------



## Kaede351

We can't go swimming this week. We were going to go straight after I finished work tomorrow, but my mum has a doctor appointment at 4.30, then I have slimming world at 6.30 so no time to do it all lol. But looking forward to my swim next week :D haven't been swimming for about 9 months lol.

Just got a phone call and I win lol. My nan has decided she will come with us. Knew if I let her get on with it she'd come round lol.

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm so pleased for you Kaede that you stood up to your stroppy nan and that it paid off. I'm a bit confused though... What is she coming with you for? I thought the whole point was that you can only take 2 people and that it will be your OH and mum?? So confused now. Lol.


----------



## Kaede351

Tomorrow for the midwife... I know it's unusual to take 2 people with me to a boring old midwife appt, but if it saves arguments and she's gotten over herself without me giving in then let her come lol. She'll probably wait in the waiting room anyway. It's more important to me that Taylor is with me more than anything.

XxX


----------



## Suze

Oh dear Kaede it does sound like a bit of a stress with your family :wacko: I'd be tempted just to say you and your OH go to all the appointments full stop :shrug: Hope you get it all sorted.

Me, I've got another consultant appointment tomorrow, now I have low platelet count :dohh: Don't know exactly what that means for me but I guess we'll see tomorrow. I'm actually sick of appointments now!


----------



## Kaede351

My family is confusing... To say the least lol. But I'm used to it, and everything will go back to "normal" after tomorrow. My nan just doesn't like not getting her own way lol

Hope it doesn't mean something bad for you Suze, chick :hugs:

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Somehow I missed your rollover Kaede - HAPPY 17 WEEKS!!! :wohoo: I hope your nan improves her attitude for the future. My mum can throw a strop when she doesn't get what she wants but we've learned not to indulge her when she does that and she generally sorts herself out quickly cuz she knows we won't suffer that sort of behaviour. It needs an audience, eh?


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks hun :) and yeah, sometimes life is definitely soap worthy! Could land a spot on corrie with my family ha!

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

What are you doing up at this time of night?? :rofl: I thought I was the only ridiculous night owl in here. :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Woke up starving and needing a wee lol. Wasn't by choice this time lol.

XxX


----------



## puppycat

I'm starving too! Just had a piece of my step dads home made bread with butter and jam ommm nom nom

(I have to turn all threads to food....)


----------



## Inoue

Just to let you ladies know. I went for my 12 week scan and little smudge is no longer with us - im in for my D&C tomorrow xxx


----------



## poppy666

Inoue im so sorry sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Inoue :cry: I am so sorry honey xxx


----------



## Suze

Inoue I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh Inoue, I'm so sorry to hear your news. :cry: I'm heartbroken for you. :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Thanks all :hugs:

Just want tomorrow out of the way now :nope:


----------



## lilrojo

Oh Inoue.. im so so sorry hun.. i too am so sad for you.. prayers and lots of hugs being sent your way.


----------



## Deethehippy

Inoue i am so so sorry, nothing i can say will help but remember we are all here if you want to talk or anything.:hugs::hugs:
Take good care of yourself and i will be thinking of you tomorrow. x


----------



## Kaede351

Oh Inoue, I am so so sorry Hun :( :hugs:

XxX


----------



## cazi77

Sorry to hear your news inoue :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I am so sorry Innoue :hugs:

You will be in all our thoughts tomorrow. 

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Whoops... Just got my breastpump and thought I'd have a quick play with it (was curious what it felt like lol)... Yeah, some actually came out :/ I hope that doesnt mean they're gona leak from now on  I don't have any breast pads yet!

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

haha funny kaede...


----------



## puppycat

:haha:


----------



## xSamanthax

Oh my gosh Inoue i am so so sorry hun :cry: I will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Leaky boobs :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Just sending :hugs::hugs: to Inoue, hope your D&C went as well as it could hun. x

Hope everyone else is fine, happy ...... weeks to anyone who turns today.

Thanks goodness its friday :flower:


----------



## puppycat

Cazi when are you going to POAS????


----------



## poppy666

Thinking of you Inoue :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

:hugs: for Inoue, hope you're ok chick.

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Inoue you are in my thoughts hun, hope everything goes as well as i can do, it's so sad you are having to go through all this :cry:

Hope everyone else is doing ok!! 

and :dust: :dust: :dust: to the ladies that need it :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Inoue :hugs:

I have a question... I've had a smear request. Do you think I should wait until AF been and gone just in case?


----------



## allmuddledup

Probably Puppy, but you're due on within a few days so that shouldn't be a problem as you'll know by next week!


----------



## Kaede351

Do you have to be over a certain age to be sent for smears? I've never been called for one :/

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede, I don't know of a lower age limit. I would ask your GP about it after Squirt arrives (they won't do smears while you are pregnant).


----------



## puppycat

I think it's 21. I've had 2 previously though hmmm... this will be my third. Maybe it's younger then. Oh now I'm confused!

Yeh Kaede you should def have one after squirt is born xx


----------



## Kaede351

I'm nearly 23... I've never had one :/

XxX


----------



## Suze

I'm pretty sure it's younger, maybe 16 or when you become 'sexually active'. I think some GP's are just more proactive in sending out reminders, maybe they've never sent you one before :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

Mine come from 'Cervical Screening Wales' via my GP - dunno how it works in England though x


----------



## Kaede351

Noooo idea lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

I thought you were supposed to have them as soon as you're sexually active... But then someone told me it was 21, and then I was told it was 25... but I don't really know to be honest :shrug:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

I thought they'd changed it recently to an older age but I'm not 100% on that, let's go ask Google!


----------



## puppycat

OK Wales is from age 20, England from 25 - that explains why you've not heard x


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all. Hope everyone is well. I tested this am BFN then started spotting and cramping this evening right on cue so the witch is on the way. Gona take a break form TTC and B&B just for a month to get my head straight again after recent m/c and appointment. I will be back raring to go again next month. Thanks for all your support in the last few weeks. See you soon xxxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Take care of yourself Cazi. I look forward to seeing you back here when you are ready. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

I hope your back Caz cos i wanna see that beautiful bfp from you and just know you'll be blessed sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cazi77

poppy666 said:


> I hope your back Caz cos i wanna see that beautiful bfp from you and just know you'll be blessed sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I will be back! I'm determined to have baby! I think 1 month not thinking about it at all will do my sanity the world of good! I'll probably cave and be back in 2 weeks in the 2ww! lol xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hope you come back soon Cazi but we all know how stressful this process is and hopefully a good month break will be enough for you.. :) Lots of love hun..

Inoue-hugs and hope the d&c went as well as could be for you.. lots of love and hugs your way.


----------



## puppycat

:hugs: Cazi. BFN for me too so i won't be far behind you. I might go to the Dr once AF arrives and see what they say. Maybe they can check my bloods or something for starters? It'll be a year next cycle :(


----------



## cazi77

puppycat said:


> :hugs: Cazi. BFN for me too so i won't be far behind you. I might go to the Dr once AF arrives and see what they say. Maybe they can check my bloods or something for starters? It'll be a year next cycle :(

Big :hugs: I def think the dr sounds like a good plan. I totally thought you had that BFP this month gutted for you? I never for 1 minute thought I would be here nearly 1 year later and not even pregnant!! Good luck this cycle xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Me too :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Hope you come back feeling much happier Cazi :) I had about 3 months off last year and it was so nice. Came back to TTC and felt happy, refreshed and ready to go! Hope you have a nice relaxing month off, sorry about the BFN :(

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

We will all be here for you when you come back Cazi, sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Sorry caz hope things go well for u soon. I am cautiously saying I just found out I am pregnant again. Waiting to see a new midwife next week


----------



## xSamanthax

9babies, i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!! Sending lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: your way, i really really hope this is your sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck 9babies, hope this one is sticky for you

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hehe, having a lazy day today. Just led in bed and turned so I was led flat on my back. I just noticed that when I do this firm little bump pops up haha. I wish I was skinnier! This little bump would look so cute! But when I stand up I just look huge because of the belly fat I still hadn't lost before my bfp :(

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Hello ladies, its nice to log back on to speak to you all.

The D&C went ok as far as the removal of the baby goes. I struggled abit and had two drips put in and quite alot of morphine in the recovery room due to the after pain. Now at home layed on the sofa passing a few clots but i mainly just feel... empty. 

BUT... Im ok, me and my DH are coping how we can and now im on the road of recovery. Thanks for your support - all of you xxxxxx


----------



## allmuddledup

We've all been thinking of you Inoue. :hugs: It's just heartbreaking that you've gone through another loss. I'm glad the D&C went alright but so sad for you. :cry: it's good to see you back here. You're in good company. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I'm glad the D&C went ok, thought about you alot the last couple days. So sorry for your loss Hun, it's so unfair we have to go through these experiences. I hope you start to feel a bit better soon, although it is hard To feel "normal" after. We're all here for you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

9babiesgone said:


> Sorry caz hope things go well for u soon. I am cautiously saying I just found out I am pregnant again. Waiting to see a new midwife next week

:wohoo: 9 babies. That's awesome and I have everything crossed for a sticky beanie for you xxxxx

Inoue I am glad the D&C went ok and that you are coping together. It can't be easy, I know my SIL had one a few months back and I don't think she's coping so well at all :(

:hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou all :hugs:

I hope your SIL gets better soon puppy. I dont think the emotional feelings have hit home yet. Although i did scare myself awake last night with a very disturbing dream that they removed my baby and its heart was still beating ~ i had to watch it die on the operating table due to the doctors 'mistake'... think i will be getting a few of them nightmares from now on :nope:. Sorry if im sending bad karma through this thread, i will improve my posts to more possitive ones very soon :kiss: xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Fxed so very tightly for you 9babies that this will finally be your forever sticky baby...

Inoue-happy to hear the d&c went okay as it could.. hope your recovery is smooth and quick... and your not bringing anyone down hun.. were all here for you and have all been through this terrible recovery process... do you have any plans for what you doing now.. are you wtt or seeing a dr or going right back into it.. my best wishes are being sent your way.. hugs and love


----------



## Kaede351

You're not spreading bad karma Inoue hun. Like lilrojo said, everyone here has been through a loss. I had more than my fair share of awful dreams after my mc, so feel free to talk about them if you need to. It can be hard to talk to DH about it all because he's hurting too. I didn't talk to Taylor much at all about it all after mine. I felt like I needed to be strong because he was in the same boat as me. This website was a godsend to me. :hugs: for you babe.

XxX


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Inoue

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Inoue I'm pleased to hear the D&C went as well as it could although sounds like you had a bit of a rough time :hugs:

Cazi, enjoy the ttc break, hopefully it will do the trick :thumbup:

9babies whispered congratulations to you, I hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> Fxed so very tightly for you 9babies that this will finally be your forever sticky baby...
> 
> Inoue-happy to hear the d&c went okay as it could.. hope your recovery is smooth and quick... and your not bringing anyone down hun.. were all here for you and have all been through this terrible recovery process... do you have any plans for what you doing now.. are you wtt or seeing a dr or going right back into it.. my best wishes are being sent your way.. hugs and love

Me and DH have had a chat about what were going to do next. Im not ready to go through all of that again so were taking a 6-9 month break untill i know im completely healed (internally) then we will TTC again. We are going back to Tokyo in March then America in June - then the TTC will continue. 
Im just unsure wether to see a nurse about going on a pill again, my DH is dead against condoms so i dont know what to do :shrug:. It doesnt seem to take me alot to get pregnant so missing the fertile week window doesnt seem possible. Now in 2 minds. However, it is taking my mind off whats happened over the last few days :)

Also thanks to your post Kaede amongst others, it nice to read open views when i struggle to talk to DH sometimes.

AND.. silent congrats to 9babies :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Kaede351

Ooooh, Tokyo and America sounds fun! It's nice that you'll have something to keep you occupied. And it's good that you and DH had a chat and that you're both on the sane page (well, kinda). You need to get DH to agree to some form of birth control though, maybe try getting the rod in your arm or the coil. Something you don't really need to "think about" to use.

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

That sounds like a really good plan Inoue and traveling is a wonderful distraction. :hugs: Don't be too hard on yourself if you find that you suddenly don't want to wait a full 6-9 months though (I think most ladies find it difficult to wait even one cycle even though your head is saying "no way, I'm not going there again" your heart may start arguing with your head soon). As for birth control, a diaphragm with spermicide is a decent interim form of birth control, especially since you are not dead set against falling pregnant, just wanting to delay it for a little while, and it's non-hormonal so you won't have any waiting period to let your hormones settle once you are ready to start TTC again. Your GP or practice nurse can fit you for one and prescribe it easily.

9babies, I've got everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Thanks for the birth control idea's! And travelling does seem a good idea :). Guess no-ones from Florida area on here huh? lol. 

My DH has given the nod for me to get a couple of condoms and he will _try_ it when were ready. Phew! If he doesnt like it then i may try that diaphram idea :thumbup: xx


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I wish I was from Florida! Might look a bit less... Anaemic... If my body ever got to see some sunlight lmao

Didn't think about the diaphragm... Forgot all about them lol. We've only ever used condoms. I was on the pill, but stopped before I met DH because I was just piling on the weight.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Yay! Finally talked DH into letting me get a doppler! Was an awesome price too :D £20.47 on eBay for an angelsounds one. Can't wait lol.

XxX


----------



## emilyrose.x

Hi ladies..

Not been on for a while & I want to start with how sorry I am Inoue :hugs: in shock I really am :( glad the D&C went ok and I'm hoping you have a speedy recovery and a break will do you good sweety :hugs: give yourself time too heal and allow time for yourself to pamper and know that we are all here for you :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is ok :)

I ordered my Doppler last night so can't wait for that too come! Went hospital 2 days ago because my discharge was really watery and they wanted to check that it wasn't amniotic fluid but I didn't want a internal check and asked if I could have a scan instead to check fluid? They said yes so got to see my little girl again! :happydance: had anti d jab because I had a pen dot size bit of blood so they wanted to be on safe side but get too see her again Tuesday but when we saw her couple days ago they said she looked perfect! :) hopefully the proper check Tuesday will confirm all her organs ok- i can't believe I'm this far gone - 20week tomorrow! I'm hoping and praying everything will be ok this pregnancy.. spent a full day washing, ironing and putting away her clothes yesterday :) xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh happy 20wks for tomoz Emz xxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Happy new weeks to Suze, Poppy, Pip, Emz & Kaede!!! :dance:


----------



## xSamanthax

*Happy (Insert weeks here) to everyone!! * :haha: (i can never remember you all :blush:)


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, happy weeks to everyone too!

I felt first movements from the outside last night while I was trying to sleep! Was kinda tickly, DH was gutted he missed it lol.

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Happy Monday changeover day ladies!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Happy Monday Bunnies :bunny::bunny:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 18 weeks Kaede...

Happy 35 weeks Poppy...

Happy 36 weeks Pip...

Happy 37 weeks Suze.. (im right right) at 37 full term... :)

2 days till my anatomy scan.. wahoo..


----------



## Kaede351

Awesome, good luck at your scan lilrojo! I got mine on 27th :D

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Dr referring me to Obs and Gynae for tests. Said not to stop TTC in the mean time and if i get preggo to go straight back so they can refer me to EPAU for early testing. Would be awesome to finally get a sticky beaniebut until then it's more waiting.Hesaid not to worry about cycle length atm, said all my bloods in May were fine. Asked about my blood group but i don't know it and they have no record either.


----------



## Suze

Happy weeks everyone and thanks for the mentions everyone. 

Well I have a full term baby in my tummy :happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

Woohoo Suze! SO exciting! Not long now :D

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Hey.. been quiet in here lately.. hope your all well... have my 20 week scan today.. will keep you posted.. :)


----------



## poppy666

Are you finding out the gender? look forward to some pics :happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

Oooh, good luck lilrojo, are you finding out? Hope baby behaves for you if you are!

My Doppler arrived while I was at work today so just waiting for my grandad and I'm gona go down to the post office and pick it up. I can't wait! :D been feeling alot more flutters and had a couple good kicks last night too :D and according to my boss I "am finally starting to look pregnant" lol. I thought I'd had a belly for a few weeks, but apparently it's starting to notice properly now haha :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

no gender here... team yellow :)

and thank u


----------



## Kaede351

Guyssss, what can I use with my doppler instead of the doppler gel? I want to get some when I go to town to pick it up in a minute!!

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Baby moisturiser, anything watery based


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede, I use massage oil with my Doppler which works just fine. Basically, any baby oil or massage oil should work. Probably even olive or vegetable oil (really, I'm not kidding) though preferably an oil designed for applying to your skin would be best because a cooking oil might get a bit too messy (though it should still work).


----------



## pip7890

I used a Durex massage lube in a phallic shaped bottle :blush:

Pip x


----------



## Suze

I was going to suggest ky jelly, when I bought my first one what they sent was actually lube!

Good luck for the scan lilrojo, team green all the way hey!


----------



## Kaede351

They sent some gel in the box... But it was quite sticky and didnt really glide. I used some water based aloe gel and that glided better. Heard the heartbeat :happydance: but baby must have been wriggling because I couldn't get a constant listen of it lol. I know I'm alive though, heard my heartbeat quite alot XD

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Yay!! You're alive!!! :haha: So glad you heard Squirt! :dance:


----------



## poppy666

Great news Kaede really reassuring once you hear LO :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Pip :rofl:


----------



## Suze

Great reassuring news kaede :happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

Just had a proper listen on the old Doppler... I swear I can hear 2 heartbeats  probably my imagination though lol XD there was definitely only 1 baba on my 12 weeks scan haha. And the other heartbeat wasn't mine cuz mine is much slower.

XxX


----------



## joey300187

if u get right above the babys heart it sounds like 2 as its the return chambers :). hope that helps xx


----------



## Kaede351

Aha! That's probably what it was then XD I could hear like a... Whoosh, thud, whoosh, thud, whoosh, thud... Like there were two heartbeats. Whereas before I was just hearing the whoosh lol. I guess I must have been right above baby's heart and the thud was the actual heart beating and the whoosh must be the blood pumping?

No idea, but it was amazing haha. Shame baby kept wriggling away, couldn't get a really decent listen. Although he did deafen me at one point when he kicked the Doppler lol. The feedback was unreal... Must have been some hard kick!

XxX


----------



## joey300187

lol love when they kick the doppler! so cute! yeah ive heard it before on my doppler (angelsounds) when the mw get it on theirs its like a proper clapping sound where u can hear the chamber actually closing etc. is unreal xx


----------



## lilrojo

Scan went great.. will share pics tom. i promise.. maybe tonight if i get a chance.. but a perfect little baby..


----------



## lilrojo

US Pics... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1012111927.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









1012111928a.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3









1012111929.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww :cloud9: Fantastic scan pics!!! he/she is so cute :cloud9:


----------



## allmuddledup

Beautiful pics Lilrojo! :cloud9: I'm so pleased to hear all is well. :yipee:


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, lovely pics lilrojo! That is one cute baba!!

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Wow those pics are so clear :cloud9:


----------



## Suze

Fantastic pictures lilrojo, so pleased all is well. Did you get any gender vibes when you were there?! I've got a :pink: feeling for you!


----------



## lilrojo

Suze-I didnt really.. i though boy in the beg. now maybe a girl... but dh still says boy.. so who knows find out in Feb i guess... Im very happy i decided to stay yellow though.. now i want my baby here now..lol so i know.. :)


----------



## Kaede351

You must have amazing will power lol! I wouldn't be able to NOT find out XD I'm so excited for the 27th!!!

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats on hearing baby with the doppler Kaede, its a fantastic thing 

Brilliant scan pics Lilrojo! i am so happy for you and they are so clear! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone else xx


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Kaede.. I dont think i have that great of will power.. i wavered.. but in the end i feel different about this baby i guess.. idk hard to explain.. but after 2 losses there is a different feeling..


----------



## puppycat

Absolutely stuffed now. Made apple and sultana crumble.
Stuffed.


----------



## pip7890

Kaede - so pleased you found the heartbeat.

Lilrojo - beautiful pics. I think boy.

Puppy - stop taunting me with all the things I can't have! I love crumble :cry:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

:p stalking you tonight Pip, can you tell Gareth's out? Jeff's here but he doesn't do it for me really....
Jeez i think i might have some sex issues, well, not issues per se... Anyway....

Ok just read over that, sounds like i'm stalking you for sex. Not - just to clarify!


----------



## pip7890

Well I didn't like to say.... :rofl:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Funny ladies. :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

Lol, you ladies crack me up sometimes haha XD

For you UK ladies... Don't know if you know, but matalan has a sale on their website at the moment. Haven't checked it out personally yet, but just about to. Might be worth a gleg? Hoping to get some lovely baby stuff haha

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Never mind lol... There isn't much on there tbh lol

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

:hi: ladies, hope you are all ok.


----------



## xSamanthax

*Happy (Insert weeks here) to all you Monday roll over ladies!!! *
Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

WSS^^^

:flower:

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Happy weeks everybody too :wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

Happy bunny week :happydance::happydance:


----------



## allmuddledup

Happy rollover day Suze, Poppy, Pip & Kaede!! Can't believe how close the end is for Suze, Poppy & Pip. Your bouncing babies will be here in no time!!! :wohoo:


----------



## lilrojo

*Happy 19 weeks Kaede..
Happy 35 weeks Pip..
Happy 36 weeks Poppy..
Happy 38 weeks Suze...*

Cant wait to meet these beautiful little babies..


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy how ever many weeks you are ladies :flower:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks everyone :)

Happy weeks to you Monday ladies :D

XxX


----------



## mami2karina

Hi ladies! I can't believe how close some of you are! Giovanni is going to be 5 weeks old tomorrow. Makes me sad he is growing so fast. He is checking out perfect with the doctors and is the best baby! Still quiet and calm. I pumped for 3 weeks and now he is on Alimentum which is hypoallergenic and so far so good. He is a great eater! 3-4 every 2-4 hours! He was 7lbs 10oz Tuesday at his check up an 20 inches long already. Why do they have to get big???? My tubal is scheduled for the 7 :( still sad about this and secretly wishing my some miracle I'd turn up pregnant before that happens but I know that won't happen. Anyways good luck to all of you! I've not had internet and its hard to get on here on my phone so I wish you all the best!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Happy almost 6 weeks to me. How are u all? Dont have Internet much anymore sending u all love and always thinking of u all.
Happy whatever week you are to everyone!


----------



## pip7890

Hello Mami and Shana

How lovely to see you both. 

Congratulations Shana. 

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy 6 weeks 9 babies


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. quiet in here latley.. hope your all doing well..


----------



## pip7890

I was thinking that too. Hope you're all okay. 

Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks ladies! Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## allmuddledup

Good luck 9babies. :hugs: I hope things work out for you this time. You've had a horrendous journey. :hugs:

Welcome back Mami. I'm glad to hear things are going so well with G. Have you tried speaking with DH about how you are feeling about the tubal? Surely you could at least wait a little while longer if you are feeling so unsure about having it done. :hugs:

Poppy, are there any signs of your princess making her appearance? 

Kaede, how is squirt? Almost 20 weeks!! :dance:

Inoue, how are you doing? I hope you are well. :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing well. :hugs:

AFM, I've passed the halfway mark :dance: and am feeling pretty darn good aside from the usual tiredness and early stages of SPD setting in. I'm doing my best to rest as much as I can and keep activities that aggravate SPD to a minimum. Jazzle is incredibly active and I can feel her moving several times a day now and have even felt her movements on the outside a few times. :happydance: All is good here. :)


----------



## poppy666

AMU consultant maybe giving me a sweep on Thurseday, but if my cervix not ready getting another week after, so fx'd :happydance:

SPD is horrid ive got it and its aweful by teatime :hugs: Happy half way sweetie x

Congratz 9babiesgone :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Hello

I've just updated the front page 9babies.

Hope everyone is well.

Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thank you everyone. I am so excited for everyone who is about to have their babies! : hugs: to everyone! Been a long day and going to get crazy bc my daughter is the flower girl at my brothers wedding tonight. Just pray she behaves she is autistic . And it is at her bedtime never heard of an nigh wedding. First for everything I guess.


----------



## poppy666

Aww 9babiesgone love to see some pictures of her dressed up x


----------



## randomxx

hi ladies just wondering if I could join you all? 

I'm random and I've had 1 rainbow baby my beautiful boy Lewis, and 3 mc, 2 this year. I'm now just waiting on my test results but I am not going to stop trying.


----------



## puppycat

:wave: Hi random

Have had 3 m/c myself this year. Lots of good company in here, was a lucky thread a few months back but Royal Mail seem to be a bit slow with our babydust parcels atm so we have had a quiet period. 

They need a kick in the post box if you ask me!!


----------



## randomxx

Thank you hun for welcoming me. 

Can I ask have you been for the test yet? I've had the bloods done and i'm just in the wait now but they've not told me anything like what they are testing for etc 

Come on Mr Postman, we need some baby parcels xx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppycat

I haven't had any yet, I have been referred but waiting... :coffee:

I have to have a kidney/bladder scan because I keep getting UTI's too - wondering if the two are connected.

I had bloods done back a few months ago, can't remember why :haha: but my GP didn't seem to think things would've changed since then so I don't know if I'll skip that step altogether?


----------



## randomxx

I got my bloods appoitnment through straight away they wait 6 weeks since the last mc then done bloods then it was a 6 week wait for the results, i've got about 4 weeks left to wait. i know they done bloods for me and B to test chromosomes. 

I had a UTI when I mc last time round. Is it a possibility they are linked??


----------



## puppycat

I don't know if they ARE connected but I always seem to have them lately. Plus when we m/c at Christmas last year I had a really bad UTI (according to Dr in EPAU) so who knows?

I am still waiting to ov here though, CD15 (almost 16 now with it being nearly midnight :haha:) and nothing on OPK :(


----------



## randomxx

Yeah me as well and I bloody hate them. 

Oh I think we are roughly the same cycle wise x


----------



## puppycat

What CD are you hun? I just OPK'd again and it's a smidge darker but nowhere near positive - this is the latest I've ever waited while I've been OPKing. Not impressed! Lol. Better get DH to bed and do the necessary ;) night night x


----------



## randomxx

I don't really know the ins and outs of charting I know that I had my period on the 4th of October that's about it lol.

I hope tonight's the night for you sending you baby dust. :dust:


----------



## puppycat

DH has chosen now to go in the shower, at least he'll be clean i suppose :haha:

Cycle day is counting day 1 as the first day of you period, proper flow though, not just spotting. My cycles used to be 28 days then they fluctuated between 27 and 29, last month was 25 (!) But this month looks like it could be 30+ :haha: fun!


----------



## randomxx

Kind of defeats the purpose though he's just got clean to then go get all sweaty lol. I'm waiting on mine coming home he's out working. 

In that case I'm on cycle day 19 and still haven't ov'd. Not too worried yet as I ov'd very very late when I fell pregnant with Lewis.


----------



## puppycat

I wasn't tracking ov the month i caught for Laura so i have no idea. I know i ov'd late last Christmas though just don't know how late, think days before AF but was never proved.

Think he's hoping i fall asleep in between :haha: he's the only man i know who doesn't like sex!


----------



## randomxx

With Lewis I didn't get a bfp until I was 2 weeks late and it turned out on the digi I was 1-2 weeks so pretty much just before AF lol. 

I'm sure he does like sex x


----------



## puppycat

Can't sleep :(


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks AMU! Yes, I SO cannot believe I'm nearly 20 weeks!!! I can feel that baby is getting stronger all the time too... Last night my belly even moved from the forceof the kick!!! Apparently baby doesn't like the Doppler lol. I was SO excited! Best feeling ever!

How is everyone doing?! :dust: to all you lovelies who are either waiting on ovulation or testing! Hope this cycle is a lucky one :)

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Welcome Random. Sorry to hear about your losses. I hope you get some answers soon. 

Kaede, Wriggle Bum doesn't like the doppler either. He's spooked the obstetrician a few times by going missing when the Doppler comes out! Not so much room to do that at the moment!

Puppy I think you might be right about Royaln Mail. Might send :dust: by TNT instead!!!

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

:hi: Welcome Random, i'm s sorry fo you losses :hugs: 

Sending lots and lots of :dust: to everyone that needs it, hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## randomxx

Thank you ladies its nice to see so many of you pregnant. xxx


----------



## randomxx

Can I ask how long after a mc did it take your body to realise your not pregnant I've got awful nausea its driving me mad. x


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Random

It can take a while for the HCG to leave your bloodstream as i found out recently after getting positive IC pregnancy tests 6 weeks after my ERPC! The nausea should fade off soon unless there is a chance you could be pregnant again if you dont mind the question?
I am so sorry for your losses, when was your most recent one?

This thread is the thing that helped me keep going, all the ladies here are soooo lovely, i think you will like it here :flower:

Hope everyone else is ok today? :hugs:


----------



## randomxx

Hi Dee the HCG level was at 18 on the 27th of august so I'm pretty sure they are normal now lol. I don't know if it could be due to another UTI or low iron levels maybe?? Defo don't think i am pregnant, I had a visit from AF on the 4th of this month xx


----------



## puppycat

Nausea is definitely a UTI symptom :(


----------



## lilrojo

Dead in here one minute then not the next...

welcome random so sorry your here and for your losses.. This is one of the first threads I joined after my first loss and has been and still is the best group of women out there.. so supportive no matter what is happening in your life.. best of luck hun..


----------



## pip7890

Happy Monday everyone!

Congratulations Poppy on reaching term! Happy x weeks to everyone else!

:dust: for anyone who'd like some.

I'm starting my raspberry leaf tea today. Managed :sex: and did a long walk yesterday. I'm determined to get WB just before the induction!

Pip x


----------



## randomxx

thanks lilrojo how's pregnany treating you? 

Pip oral sex is meant to be better than actual sex at getting things started. Also you need to eat 8 fresh pineapples for the pineapple thing to work. Bounce on the birthing ball and go for a long walk xxx


----------



## poppy666

Welcome Random hope this is a lucky thread for you too :hugs::hugs:

Thanks Pip Happy 36 weeks :happydance:

Suzw 39wks

Kaede oohhh eck forgot :dohh::haha: Happy bunny week x


----------



## xSamanthax

*Happy (insert weeks here)!! *

:dust: :dust: to the other ladies, heres hoping you get your BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Random. :wave: Welcome to the group. I'm so sorry to hear of your losses. You are in the right place if you are looking for a lovely inclusive bunch of ladies. Best group ever!! 

Happy 39 weeks Suze! :shock: Any day now Jarvis!!!

Happy 37 weeks Poppy! :dance: I hope the sweep helps move things along!

Happy 36 weeks Pip!! :wohoo: Yay for RLT! Have you considered using RL tablets as well?

Happy 20 weeks Kaede! :yipee: That's wonderful you can see Squirt moving now. Jazzle gave me that thrill too yesterday for the first time. :dance:

I hope all of you are doing splendidly. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks everyone :D happy weeks all! I'm so excited to have made it this far :D 6 weeks til vday... Is that right? Lol

Hope everyone is ok :)

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Kaede its 4wks for V day :happydance::happydance:

AMU hope your well lovely :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Suze

Happy weeks everyone :happydance: 

Happy full term poppy and you're only 4 weeks off viability kaede :happydance:

I can't believe next week my baby is due :shock:
I'm really struggling with my skin and PUPPP at the moment, my skin is red raw, bleeding and I'm getting some nights as little as 2 hours broken sleep. It's really awful and I feel like I'm not really getting anywhere as it's not a danger as such to me or the baby so nobody's really interested. 

Sorry rant over :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh sweetie hope your ok, hang in there :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to pop by and say hi to you all!

I can't believe I am fast approaching the big day! 

Happy weeks to you all!

:dust::dust: to those who need it.

I hope you are all ok and sorry I haven't been on in ages but I do think about you all.

Take care 

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Lovely to see you sweetie :hugs: Eeek not long for you, make sure you keep us up to date and fx'd you have a easy, quick and safe delivery :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Oooo, I thought baby was viable after 26 weeks! 24 is even better though lol

Hope your skin starts to feel a little better soon Suze. I was about ready to pull my skin off last night. We went for a meal and I could not stop itching all over :/ was terrible.

XxX


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: CD17 - so probably ov tomorrow, looking at a 32 day cycle but who cares if I get a BFP?!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1005.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 20 weeks Kaede... half baked baby..:)

Happy 36 weeks Pip..

Happy 37 weeks (Full term) Poppy..

Happy 39 weeks Suze.. hope baby comes soon so your tummy can feel better..

Hope your all doing well.. 

Random-my pregancy so far has been quite good.. i was put on progesterone suppositories for the first 12 weeks, not sure if thats what did it but im happy.. 22 weeks on wednesday.. 2 more till vday.. cant wait.. 

Not much going on for me.. got some more stuff to get working on babys room.. hopefully get it taped and painted soon.. and a new light fixture.. then hopefully things will come together after that..been busy too with getting ready for halloween, one week away.. cant believe how fast time is going..


----------



## pip7890

Thanks for the tips Random. Tbh I just wanted "it" good and proper last night - it'd had been too long! Can't eat that much pineapple as my blood sugars would go through the roof! Bloody diabetes!

Picked up pram and stuff today but cotbed not in stock. Full story in my journal. 

Come on Jarvis, give Mummy a break. 

Poppy have you decided on a name yet?

Kaede keep an eye on that itching. Don't let it get out of hand. 

:hug: everyone else

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck puppy! Keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle :)

Pip- The itching stopped as soon as we left the restaurant we were in last night :/ So not sure if there was something there that was making me itch? But as soon as we sat down at the table to the moment we left the restaurant I coudln't stop itching, and I couldn't enjoy my meal :( But I will keep an eye on it, feeling a little bit itchy now on my back and belly. If it keeps up too much I will go to the doctor. Or maybe ask when I go for my scan on thursday :)

Glad your pregnancy is going well lilrojo! My nan was saying today how well I've been handling mine lol. Apparently I'm an enjoyable pregnant person compared to my aunty who had my nan waiting on her hand and foot XD haha. I had to laugh at that, just sounded silly haha.

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy halfway there Kaede


----------



## poppy666

Pip had a few names listed below, but think settled on Serenity Rose'Think' :haha:

Saffron
Kyianna
Willow


----------



## allmuddledup

That's a beautiful name Poppy. :cloud9:

At the moment I am most strongly leaning towards Isadora Jean ("Isa" so I can have an Izzy without resorting to the much used Isabella, "Dora" for my dearest grandma, and Jean for OH's mum).

We're all entitled to change our minds though. :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Thats also beautiful awww :kiss: my friends daughter called Isabella and its very popular x


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Dee :D

Serenity Rose is beautiful! As is Isadora! Very unusual :)

We have Jessica Marie picked out for a girl and Harrison James for a boy :D but I really wanted Kaede Mae... Taylor didn't like it though :(

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Awww talk of names - love it :hugs:

Serenity Rose and Isadora Jean - so excited to meet you baby girlies :D


----------



## 9babiesgone

Welcome random! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Kaede351

Ah yes, sorry! I was meaning to say welcome in my last couple posts but by time I'd read through everything I forgot lol.

Welcome Random! Sorry for your loss, hopefully you get a sticky baby soon :dust:

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Morning ladies

Random I've added you to our front page.

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

My daughter is called Saffron Poppy so obviously i love that one :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: I know my OH chose that, but no matter how many names i come up with i keep going back to Serenity Rose :dohh: Was looking through korben's 3D pictures other week and there was a DVD disc in with them, a film called Serenity ' I watched it once and loved the name for a girl' Bit spooky isnt it :haha:

Rose is after my late mum who died suddenly at the age of 53


----------



## Kaede351

Well, was just using my Doppler and thought I'd try playing some music to try and get baby to move around a bit... Didn't really work with playing music through my iPhone speakers. I then decided I would sing along instead, baby usually has a bit of a wriggle when I sing (which is almost all the time lol). Anyway, had Doppler headphones in and started singing and as soon as I started baby started going crazy! HUGE kicks!!! At least I know he/she knows my voice haha, shame DH wasn't here to hear/see it


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww, that is so sweet Kaede. :cloud9: I think Jazzle is so used to my voice, she isn't phased by me singing. Oh well. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

That is very cool Kaede.. so fun when they start to recognize our voices.. I think my baby prob hears my dd's voice more than mine lol.. she always seems to be chatting.. lol


----------



## Kaede351

I'm clueless... Does my bladder have to be full for my 20 week scan today? I never got a letter about it so I have no idea :/

XxX


----------



## pip7890

I'd say yes. It'll help push baby up. Easier to empty than quickly fill I find!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Yeh they ask for a full bladder hun x


----------



## joey300187

i got told at 20 weeks it didnt have to be full, all i did was just drink like usual that day but not empty bladder in waiting room loo's like i prob would have done lol. x


----------



## allmuddledup

Good advice from the other ladies. In theory, you shouldn't need a full bladder as baby is big enough and easy enough to spot but it gives options if baby isn't in a good position for certain parts of scan so sonographer might ask you to empty bladder if baby needs moving. :shrug:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies, think I'll have a bottle of water for on the way there. I guess it would be easier to empty than to fill haha.

I'm so freaking excited!!!! :haha:

XxX


----------



## Suze

I was going to say no you don't need a full bladder, in fact I've been asked to empty mine as it can obstruct the view. Give the hospital a ring but I'm sure you don't need one, at 12 weeks the baby can still be within the pelvis and needs pushing out but not at 20 weeks.

Good luck and enjoy, you are finding out aren't you?


----------



## Kaede351

Yes I am!!! Haha, don't think I'd be able to resist if I tried XD I want to know what kind of clothes to buy! I want at least a few pink/blue things instead of white and cream all the time lol

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Enjoy your scan today Kaede, how exciting!!! Will you post the sex of your litle one on here later? I think a fullish bladder can asist the sonographer if baby is laying at a bad angle or if you have a backward uterus etc but i dont think its essential in all cases, they will soon tell you anyway!


----------



## Suze

And what is your inkling? I get you'll have bought pink or blue before you get home from the scan :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Enjoy scan Kaede :hugs:

Had a sweep today :happydance: paying for it now my SPD playing up and hurting when i walk arghhh. If sweep dont work booked in for another next week.


----------



## Suze

Ooh good luck with the sweep poppy, I had one last Wednesday which did nothing but am I right in remembering you went into labour very quickly after a sweep? Exciting :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Yeah waters went day after but i was 38+3 with DS so not counting on it. You having another?


----------



## Suze

I will probably get one on Monday, community midwives won't do them unless in hospital setting or it's your first before due date here so will see consultant on Monday/due date. 
Did they give you any indication of whether you had progressed or were favourable or anything? I was 1-2cm but that's prob just cos it's not my first and cervix was medium :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

I didnt ask questions i needed to pick korben up :dohh: But in my notes it says Cervix - Soft, Post, 1cm long, membrane sweep done :wacko:


----------



## Suze

That's good that your cervix was soft, it just needs to move from the posterior position forward now which the sweep might help do :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

We'll both get there with theses sweeps :haha: im just sore n struggling to walk with my SPD since i had it done.


----------



## Suze

SPD is awful, Ive had it both times too, it was worse with Ava but now seems really bad and I was hoping it was because the baby was engaged but that's not the case! I had 4 sweeps with Ava! 
I'm hoping to go naturally so I can deliver at the midwife led unit otherwise I'll be booked for induction at the hospital I don't want to go to :(


----------



## poppy666

Ive had 2 inductions and hated their labours, had to natural started with sweeps at 38wk & 40wk. Lets see if my first girl is going to give me hassle :haha:

Fx'd you go natural sweetie :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Best of luck poppy.. hope your sweep gets you moving hun... 

Hope you both get to go natural and soon.. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Oooo, good luck with the sweeps ladies! Exciting times!

Afm... I'm having a boy!!! :happydance: So Harrison James it is :D My bladder didn't fill up as planned though. I drank a bit before we left but obviously it wasn't enough. They got me to drink some more and come back but it still wasn't clear and Harri was led in a wierd position so I have to go back next Friday. Hopefully I'll get a picture then too :)

But bless him he had scrunched himself into a little ball right in a corner of my uterus lol, he had his legs all tucked up under him. It's no wonder they couldn't measure him properly lol

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Awww congratz on your little blue bundle :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks :D

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

I've said it on facebook but Congrats on team :blue: :dance:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Hun :D 

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Congrats on little :blue: Harrison!! :happydance: Speaking from experience, little boys are darling. How are you feeling about the news? I can't remember, did you have a preference for a particular gender? :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I was expecting to be at least the tiniest bit disappointed because I was secretly hoping for a girl, but I couldn't help being over the moon lol. Wasn't really bothered what we were having reeeeally, but was leaning slightly towards a girl. But I knew since my 12 week scan we were having a boy lol... Call it mothers instincts ;) 

But DH and I are both really excited about our baby Harri :D

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

That's great that you've been able to roll with it so easily Kaede. It's also very cool that you can start calling him by his name. Do I recall correctly that you weren't as settled on a girl's name? :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

We were, it was the boys name we had trouble with lol. We had Jessica Marie picked out before I even got pregnant lol.

But yeah we have our Harrison James now lol

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats on Team Blue Kaede...

Does nobody stay team yellow nowdays... thought it was making a big comeback.. team yellow that is.. but guess not.. :)

Anyone besides me and suze team yellow...


----------



## Kaede351

I wouldn't have been able to resist even if I'd wanted too lol

XxX


----------



## Suze

Congrats on :blue: Kaede :wohoo: I bet it's feeling more real now that you can call your baby your son!

Lilrojo, we're a dying breed I think :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

It is a bit, but I'm still gutted we couldn't get a good picture yet :( next week I'm gona drink a gallon of water before the scan lol

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations on your son Kaede. Boys are very special. I love my boys lots. I'll update the front page when I'm next on the laptop. 

Hope everyone else is well. I'm feeling a little more optimistic about the rest of the pregnancy tonight. I've had time to rationalise things and "talking" with AMU helped. I'm going to see a midwife in the morning to get the risk of something going wrong now put into context.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

lilrojo said:


> Congrats on Team Blue Kaede...
> 
> Does nobody stay team yellow nowdays... thought it was making a big comeback.. team yellow that is.. but guess not.. :)
> 
> Anyone besides me and suze team yellow...

I will be.... some day..... :thumbup:

Congrats Kaede, naughty Harrison hiding form the scan!! :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies :D

From experience of my little cousin, he's always been really loving and affectionate towards everyone, specially me and his mum... So hopefully I'll have a nice mummy's boy haha XD

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Girls quick question - I'm only 2dpo, just been to the loo and had (TMI FROM HERE....) a long CM string of pink?? Far too early for implant - not that I have ever had implant spotting etc. Do you think it could be from my smear yesterday? She was gentle and I've never had anything after a smear before.

Confused :wacko:


----------



## Suze

I'd say it has got to do with your smear yes, it could be a clotty bit of blood from yesterday and thats why it was stringy


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Suze :)


----------



## puppycat

Could be from ov as well I suppose.


----------



## lilrojo

Puppy... i would say either one is an option.. the smear or ovulation.. jump oh just in case lol.. but i always spot after a smear.. just a bit.. but always.. 

and hope your team yellow sooner than later.. i need more buddies.. :)


----------



## Suze

My plan is to not be team yellow for much longer :loopy:


----------



## pip7890

:rofl: I thought you were going for the world's longest pregnancy Suze!!!!

Pip x


----------



## Suze

pip7890 said:


> :rofl: I thought you were going for the world's longest pregnancy Suze!!!!
> 
> Pip x

Dont joke pip, if I decline the induction on Monday I might well be :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Just caught Harri having a squirm on my camera phone :D so amazing.

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulation on your :blue: news Kaede, i adore boys 
How exciting, i am happy for you 

Puppy - i ALWAYS spot after a smear, i have a sensitive/friable cervix apparantly - i'm sure its just that hun and nothing to do with TTC. :flower:


----------



## Kaede351

Not sure if it will be up yet, but here's the video I got this morning or Harri having his morning wriggle! It looks so awesome XD And I love the feeling of it when he's moving around lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oReZoXj2WO0&feature=autoshare

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Lost some of my plug today ladies:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

Ooo, getting quite close then poppy!!! SO exciting :D

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Great vid, Harri looks like he is having fun there :thumbup: :haha:

:dance: YAY Poppy! exciting :dance:


----------



## randomxx

Thanks for welcoming me ladies :kiss:

Kaede congrats on your little man, boys are the best. 

Poppy yay on losing some plug get on that birthing ball. 

I'm jumping DH tonight I've started ovulating well I think I have as I have EWCM so must be, stupid bloody body is messing up my cycles though as I had my period on the 4th so should have Ov'd roughly the 18th.


----------



## poppy666

I just flooded the bathroom :dohh: not my waters forgetting the bath :haha:


----------



## Suze

Oh Poppy I got even more excited for you there!!! Yay for losing some plug, do you feel you are close then going by your previous labours?

I had a bit of a false alarm tonight, was feeling very crampy around tea time and just had a 'feeling' but it all seems to have calmed down now :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Only lost my plug with my last DS after at sweep at 38+3 took 3 days of noticing my plug coming away to my waters breaking. All im getting nowis baby hurting my cervix and back passage with her moving/pushing down so dont know :shrug:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks random, everyone keeps telling me boys are more loving lol.

Oooh, ladies I'm so excited for all these new babies!!! :D

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Head over to Joey's journal. She's got some news!

:wohoo:

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

So does that mean we have 3 very soon babies left for now?? :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Yay! Taylor FINALLY felt Harrison kicking!!! I'm so happy lol. I was led on the sofa and he just started going for it in there haha. I called him to watch and he put his hand on and he proper booted him haha. Think I got a little footballer in there!

XxX


----------



## Suze

I'm cramping again this evening, something's definitely grumbling here.....eek!


----------



## puppycat

Good luck Suze :D

Kaede that's so cute :cloud9:

Well thrush caused by antibiotics here... neighbour just brought in natural yoghurt... weirdest experience ever!


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo good luck Suze :happydance:

Anyone got link for Joeys journal?


----------



## puppycat

Clicky


----------



## Kaede351

Lol puppy... Hope it gets better soon! Thrush is no fun :(

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Awww he's gorgeous congratz Joey :happydance:

Thanks PC :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

:hi:
Hope your all doing good, Yay for Joey and her gorgeous little man.

Suze Jarvis will be here before you know it, it's getting exciting :dance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Joey on your gorgeous little baby boy :flower:

Hello everyone - hope everyone is good? :flower:


----------



## pip7890

Hello

I'll update the front page once I'm on the laptop. Might wait for Jarvis to appear at tea-time before I do it!!!! :rofl:

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Tea time has passed pip, sorry I wasnt able to produce the goods by then :haha: Might be tomorrow tea time now!


----------



## pip7890

lol Suze - it's 5 o'clock somewhere!!! :rofl:

Pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Pics please congrats joey


----------



## Kaede351

Hey 9babies, haven't seen you for a few days. How you doing Hun? :)

Ugh, apparently there's a sickness and diarrhoea bug going round... I think maybe I'm coming down with it :( my tummy keeps making horrible rumbley noises and I have that horrible burning feeling in my tummy like I'm gona throw up. Last thing I need really :(

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry your feeling bad Kaede.. hope it passes soon..

9babies-hope all is well for you...

Suze-fxed for a halloween baby.. :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

Things are great . 8 weeks tomorrow! Have ultrasound on the 4th and midwife appt.


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies! 

Happy rollover Suze, Poppy, Pip, Kaedie & 9babies!

We're all on the edges of our seat waiting for Suze's birth announcement. Anytime now Jarvis!!!

Any news from you Poppy? :hugs:

Pip, I hope WB is hanging tight and doesn't get too impatient to get here. Mama needs her roots coloured! 

Kaedie, I'm sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. :hugs: I hope it's not a bug. Not what you need. :nope:

9babies, good luck with your scan and midwife appointments. :hugs:

And I can't remember if I said it here yet, congratulations Joey!!! :wohoo:

AFM, Jazzle is soon to be 22 weeks and is kicking up a storm in my belly. :happydance: I'm still having trouble with middle-of-the-night waking. I've just had a lovely week off work but am back in the office tomorrow. Ugh. Think I'll go have a pee and see if I can get back to sleep.


----------



## pip7890

Happy Rollover Ladies!

I'm staggered I've actually reached full term. I spent years wishing I'd had another baby and believing it would never happen. Then, against the odds, I actually managed it last year and, before I'd got over the shock, I lost the baby. I really thought that was it for me. With your support I felt strong enough to try again and believed that it could happen. On my dark days before and during this pregnancy you were there. Thank you :flower:

As AMU says, once these grey roots are hidden WB is welcome to make his entrance. He's already had eviction papers served and he's been told he's coming out next Monday whether he's ready or not!

Don't give up hope ladies. It will happen to you. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## xSamanthax

*Happy (Insert weeks here)!!! *
Hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok.

Sending lots and lots of :dust: :dust: for the other ladies, i hope we hear about your BFPs soon :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Happy roll over Monday ladies!

I'm still feeling iffy so gona take a me day and just take it easy. Why is it I have a full week off and the day I'm meant to go back to work I feel rough :(

Congrats on reaching 8 weeks 9babies, hope this baby is super sticky for you :)

Hope everyone else is doing well!

XxX


----------



## Suze

Happy weeks everyone and full term pip :yipee:

I seem to be having the slowest ever start to labour which is very infuriating and tiring, hope it'll not be too long


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, hope your bubs makes an appearance soon Suze! :D

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy ------- weeks everyone  :flower:

Sorry you are feeling cak Kaede, hope it gives you a break soon.

Its fab that Jazzle is so active Muddled but sorry if it disturbs your sleep, hope you enjoyed your week off, i did & going back to work today is a bit of a bummer :wacko:


----------



## randomxx

Congrats Joey on your beautiful boy. 

Poppy boo on the thrush I hope it clears soon. 

Suze get on that birthing ball and run up some stairs :winkwink:

happy weeks everyone and baby dust to me and all the other ladies xx


----------



## Suze

It's just so weird, the ball helps and keeps contractions going for a short while, then it's sitting down that gets them going again. All very different from my first labour, I'm utterly knackered and know we've got a long long way to go :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

6dpo today, am hoping bean is snuggling in a nice secure spot ;)


----------



## Kaede351

FX'd for you puppy!!! :)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Hope you feel better soon hun :(


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks, I am starting to feel a little bit better. Taylor had this Saturday night and yesterday morning, but he was fine by yesterday afternoon. Guess it really is just a 24 hour thing :shrug:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

It's horrid having an upset tummy hun, i sympathise :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks hub. Worst part is that I'm so SO hungry... But I don't want to eat anything on case I'm sick :/ I don't even have any bread for toast because today was supposed to be shopping day :dohh: Guess I'll have to serve Taylor take away tonight lol

XxX


----------



## puppycat

How you feeling now Kaede?

8dpo today and woke up starving. I could eat a rabbid dog!

In other news Mrs Poppy's Popsicle is in labour :happydance:. Her waters went last night and she's steadily contracting at home atm. Good luck Poppy xxx


----------



## pip7890

I've updated the front page with details of Joey and Suze's sons! Have I missed anyone else off?

:dust: ladies.

Pip x


----------



## joey300187

thanks everyone!! cnat beleieve we're finally here :). 
Massive thanks to Pip for updating the front page i love it!! xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Lots of luck and best wishes Poppy :flower:


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations Suze i just had a nosey Osccar is gorgeous :hugs:

nothing to report here contractions slowed right down but have to go in to start induction if nothing by 4pm :cry:


----------



## pip7890

Good luck Poppy. You never know, you might have dilated sufficiently for them to completely break your waters and away you go. (That's what I'm hoping for come Monday!)

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Wow, that was my 4,000th post!!!! I'm on here too much!!!! :rofl:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

:haha: dont think i got any waters left not leaked for hours, been 17hrs since they went. Was dilated nearly 2cm around 3am when checked


----------



## pip7890

How did you know it was your waters leaking, rather than CM or wee?

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

At first i thought it was wee so waited and over the hour it kept trickling tiny bits onto pad and parts were clear in colour then tinged with pink so knew then for sure. Hour later waters just went whilst i was sitting down ' horrible feeling'


----------



## pip7890

The reason I ask is that I've been so "wet" down there recently I've taken to wearing a sanitary towel rather than a pantyliner. I put a fresh towel on last night and this morning it was very damp. There was no smell or colour. When I wiped I do seem to have lots of CM so think it is probably just that. My waters had to be broken with DS so I've no idea what it's like to lose them.

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

I heard a 'pop' when i sat on the loo and realised i was still 'weeing' after i'd stopped trying.


----------



## poppy666

Pip if anything get it checked out, like PC with korben i woke up to a popping sound when they went with him, no popping with this one.


----------



## pip7890

Thanks. I'll keep an eye on it. Last pad was not as wet and when I took it away it glistened like CM so I think that's all it is.

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

I "popped" as well when my waters went with Xander. I don't think I lost everything all at once though. I just woke up from a nap having contractions when I felt the pop and at the same time thought "bugger, I've wet myself." but not that much more came out when I went to sit on the toilet. Then the penny dropped and I realised my waters had broken. :haha:


----------



## pip7890

I read that as "pooped"! Bloody hell someone reconnect my brain today!!

Happy "go up a week" day Lilrojo!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Suze.. :)

Poppy-Best of luck for you.. cant believe you ladies are pretty much done.. gone by so fast.. 

Pip Best of luck to you for Monday.. wow.. gone so fast.. and thank you 1 week left to vday...

My waters never broke till after i started pushing with my dd.. dr broke them..


----------



## Kaede351

Happy 23 weeks lilrojo!!

Good luck ladies who are waiting/pushing out their bundles haha :D

Congrats Suze! Your lil man is gorgeous!

XxX


----------



## Suze

Well as many of you know I have my baby son. 

Oscar Joseph was born yesterday 1.11.11 at 6.08pm weighing 8lb 6oz and he's a little beauty, latched on within half an hour of birth and certainly knows how to breastfeed :thumbup:

Labour was interesting, very different from ava's. I had a long and excruciating early labour from Sunday night with little progression come yesterday. Almost ended up in intervention but from 3pm I cracked on and gave birth at 6.08pm. 
By the way my waters popped yesterday as I was labouring here in hospital in the bath with a little pop. With Ava I also just thought I'd not wiped myself properly after a wee!

So I'm staying in hospital tonight for a rest given that I've hardly slept since sunday. Here's my cuddly little boy :cloud9:

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb66/sue-clark/7cc83058.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

Suze he is soo cute.. hope my bump turns blue in the end too.. :)


----------



## Suze

It was very exciting being team yellow/green lilrojo, although I didn't think about it in labour (somewhat sidetracked) I gave birth to him on all fours so it was very special to be the first person to pick him up from underneath me and discover he was :blue: :cloud9:


----------



## xSamanthax

He really is gorgeous Suze :cloud9: Just think of all the boy clothes you can buy now! :dance:


----------



## puppycat

Baby Poppy is here, don't know any details as yet :wohoo:


----------



## allmuddledup

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS POPPY!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## xSamanthax

:dance: :dance: Congrats Poppy!!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## pip7890

:wohoo: Poppy! You got your girl!!!

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Poppy - congratulations! :happydance: cant wait to hear all about it xx :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

on FB - Serenity Rose born at 2.45am 6lb 14oz bloody knackered lol


----------



## allmuddledup

I want photos!!!! :haha:


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations Poppy xx


----------



## pip7890

Updated the front page. Congratulations Poppy.

Pip x


----------



## Suze

Congratulations Poppy :pink:

What a great week for babies :)


----------



## BellasMummy

Congrats Poppy!xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Im home 

Finally after 2 long days i got to meet my long awaited daughter 

Dont really have much of a birth story really as you all know was booked in for induction today, but late last night i started with contractions again every 10 minutes and thought id give it an hour before going hossy again for the damn things to stop again OH was in bed but i just couldnt go bed.

Anyways got to about 1am and they was coming every 8mins so rang hossy n they said come in to be seen/checked over. Woke OH and he drove like a lunatic as we live 30 minutes away. Got to hossy n contractions were every 4mins and painfullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll MW checked me and amazingly i was 5cm's dilated done half the work at home, 30 minutes after arriving at hossy id reached 10cm and got bad shakes, mw said it was cos id dilated so fast. 5 hard pushes later Serenity was born So arrivedat hossy at 2am and Serenity was born at 2.45am

Have some stitches and really bad after pains but everything just perfect apart from me keep saying HIM
 



Attached Files:







serenity.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Deethehippy

Serenity is beautiful Poppy :happydance: Well done and congratulations.


----------



## Kaede351

Omg she is gorgeous! Huge congrats poppy! All these beautiful babies are bringing tears to my eyes lol, damn hormones! Pip's turn next!

I'm so excited for the next wave of babies too haha. Who's next after Pip? 

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Serenity is gorgeous Poppy. Congratulations. You did really well.

I think Sam is next after me Kaede. She's very welcome to have Scott before next week though if she likes. I'm not proud!!!

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

Awwww Poppy I want one!!!! She is lovely xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhh, I missed you out out Sam! Sorry! Haha. There's so many of you atm lol, it's hard to keep up XD 

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Serenity is beautiful Poppy! I love her name too :thumbup: 

:rofl: Pip, WB will be here well before Scott! I've told him he isn't allowed out for at least another week and half coz then the bedroom will be done and i'm not on Mat leave until Wednesday! Everyone keeps saying he is going to come early though coz of how big i am :wacko:


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Poppy, she's gorgeous!!! :cloud9: Congratulations on your beautiful daughter. I bet it sometimes felt like this day would never come! :hugs:

Just Pip and Sam to go now for this round!!! :yipee:


----------



## Suze

Poppy shes absolutely beautiful well done you :cloud9:

I am totally with you on the long lead up, I had it too and it wasn't too pleasant, im just pleased it went fast when you got going, like me too!

Enjoy your daughter, i keep on calling Oscar missy!


----------



## poppy666

Suze im still saying mistered :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Poppy-she is beautiful.. congratulations hun so happy for you..

Pip and Sam you two are next.. yay.. then who anyone in Dec or Jan in our group..?


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya ladies, back from my rescan today and everything is normal and fine :D except the little beast would let us get a decent picture :( the one we got you can just about make out a leg and a basic head shape XD I just didn't want to come back empty handed again lol. I'll post a pic later when I get themon the computer. His est weight is 326.0g which sounds really small to me?? According to my pregnancy app the average weight this week is 360g?? But hey, I don't mind having a slightly smaller than average baby lol, just means hell be tiny and cute :D All his measurements are between the middle and lower centime lines except his belly circumference which is between the middle and top lines... So I read that as he's tiny but with a fat belly lmao :haha: Is that right?

XxX


----------



## BellasMummy

Poppy your little girl is gorgeous congrats again!
I am still waiting! One week over due, had a sweep today so hopefully has helped!!
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## poppy666

Fx'd the sweep works sweetie :hugs: did with me eventually lol


----------



## Kaede351

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/img013.jpg

You can about make out the head and leg lol. Not the best picture though :( Only 4 weeks til I can get a good picture!!! :D

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

BellasMummy Hope the sweep works for you :hugs: 

Kaede it's still a cute pic though :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed things start happening for you now BellasMummy. 

Looks like you've a naughty boy on your hands Kaede! What scan are you having in 4 weeks?

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Has anyone heard from 9babies? Wasn't her scan today 

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

It's a private 4d scan... A birthday present from my mum and dad :D I'm so excited!!! Hopefully he stops being naughty for that one lol. Although it won't make much difference if he's face on in a 4d scan, just means we'll get an awesome view of his face! :D

XxX


----------



## puppycat

I hope he behaves for you in the 4d scan :)


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks puppy, me too! Haha

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Kaede, that's a cute scan pic even if he wasnt cooperating. :haha:

Good luck Bellasmummy!! :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, thanks hun. You can kiiiiiind of make out the eye sockets... But you have to be at a distance and really look at it haha.

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

pip7890 said:


> Has anyone heard from 9babies? Wasn't her scan today
> 
> Pip x

Not heard anything from her but yes it was her scan yesterday, i hope it all went ok


----------



## 9babiesgone

Scan went great. Will try to scan pics at friends house in the next few days as my computer is still broken.


----------



## xSamanthax

* YAY 9babies!!! thats fantastic news!!!  *

I'm so glad that the scan was good!


----------



## randomxx

Awww congratulations on all the babies they are adorable. 

Kaede and 9babies glad both your scans went well. 

I think I got a very very very faint line today but not sure if it was an evap. I've also got loads of EWCM but thought i had already OV'd xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks Sam and random gave me a little bit of relief when it comes to worrying. Random hope this it for u . Tell us when u test again. Got any pics of the test?


----------



## Kaede351

I'm so pleased your scan went well 9babies! Hopefully this is your sticky bean :D

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks kaede I hope so too!


----------



## puppycat

Random, what a tease! Come on we need pics! Lol :dust:

9babies that is amazing, i am so pleased for you xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks how r u my dear?


----------



## randomxx

Its so faint its not showing up on a test I think it might have been an evap x


----------



## emilyrose.x

Just to let you all know I'm leaving this forum :)

It's been great meeting you all on here but the people are so judgemental! Seriously snapped in a thread I posted about getting a speedy ticket through and we all know what the women are like who think they are perfect and never do anything wrong and too sum it up.. I called them fuckers, nuns, told them to just basically fuck off :blush: dint regret it though :thumbup: requested my account to be deactivated as this site used to help me not get stressed but now all it does it's get me riled with all the knobs on here!

Anywayy I have most of you on Facebook so will keep intouch with you lovelys on there :) :) take care & wish you all the best with your pregnancys and TTC :) .. Xxxx


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck emilyrose.x. Yes, some ladies on these forums are not the nicest, but I will say the majority are and it will be sad to see you leave 

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Sorry you're leaving Emz. I totally understand your frustration. I've had a few run ins myself. 

Will definitely keep in touch on the other side!

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## randomxx

I didn't really know you EmilyRose but I'm sorry to see your leaving. 

Well its a BFN today ladies must have been an evap yesterday xx


----------



## puppycat

9babiesgone said:


> Thanks how r u my dear?

Hey sweetie. I'm ok, got a stinky cold, woke up this morning full of it, been threatening for a few days :(


----------



## Kaede351

Awww puppy, I hate when that happens! Feel better soon chick.

I think I just poked Harrison in the head lol. I was feeling my belly to see where he was led and he must be balled up in a corner again because I felt something hard and then my whole belly moved lol.

How is everyone today? :)

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Goodluck Emz, sorry you are leaving hun :hugs: 
Hope everyone else is doing good
Sending lots of :dust: for those BFPs


----------



## littlemiss92

Hi ladies :) 
Well my other half is being the sweetest lately!!
I told him about last night and how mad I was and he said to just ignore it and delete the thread and I said to him that there was no point because I had already sent a email to de-activate my account :( and bless his heart, he set me this account up while I was at my mums :') he was like "babe, I know how much you loved going on that forum so iv made you a account to chat to all your pals from last year" .. I could have cried how bloody cute of him it was lol!! :)

Yaay I'm back :) didn't last long aye ;) paha! 

Hope your all ok :):) 
Em xx


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, bless him! Nice to see you back Emz :D

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Wooooooo Ems back :happydance:

I am so glad. Your OH sounds like a lovely guy xxx


----------



## poppy666

Welcome back Emz ya nutter :haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## littlemiss92

Haha thanks gorgeous's! :happydance: 
I feel like I'm I'm a witness protection thing or something with a secret identity :ninja: ;)
He's been fab lately - this have really hut home like him saying we need to start saving and sharing our money (he earns more than me lol) so I all lovey dovey and Christmas-y at the minute :blush: xxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Welcome back Emz  Its nice that Oh was sweet.


----------



## puppycat

Can't wait for Christmas :)
Next year you'll be so excited Ems! Xx


----------



## littlemiss92

Eek I know!! :) :) I want to put all Christmas decorations up but OH said it's too early :blush: haha!! .. Iv been having jot chocolate every night for last week so the Christmas lights would just complete the snuggly mood iv been in lol!! .. V-day tomorrow EEEKKK!! can't believe it! :happydance: xx


----------



## Kaede351

Wooo for v-day! I still got a couple weeks left yet haha. 

We don't even have an xmas tree :( We had to throw ours out last year because it broke... and I don't know whether we should get another one yet because I don't know if it will be going up this year... We're looking at houses for moving. But with only 5/6weeks left until xmas I'm not sure we'll have time to move before hand haha. AndI refuse to be moving stuff on xmas day because we're supposed to be going to Oxford to stay with DH's grandparents this year! At least the majority of my xmas shopping is sorted lol.

XxX


----------



## puppycat

I have to find somewhere to put my Cgristmas tree and goodness knows where all the presents Laura is getting will go. Think i'll have to be ruthless with her toys!


----------



## Kaede351

To be honest, we don't really have anywhere for the tree to go haha. But I'll make room if we do end up putting a tree up this year lol

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Hello Emz. Your OH is a sweetie.

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

Is tomorrow induction day pip? If so good luck and looking forward to pics of the new baby xxx


----------



## poppy666

Ooooo yes is it Pip? :happydance:


----------



## xSamanthax

Emz has asked me to let you all know that they have deactivated her new account due to it being linked to her old on or something :shrug: I think she is trying to sort it out now


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhh, I guess she used the same email address? Poor Emz's OH lol. He tried so hard to be sweet!

Good luck Pip!!!!! :D

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Emily-hope your get your stuff sorted.. didnt want you leave.. but like the others would keep up with you on fb.. but would def miss you.. you have one of the many special ladies to help me through my miscarriages.. and v day for me is on wednesday..

Happy vday for you emily.. for tomorrow :) wahoo

Good luck pip.. cant wait to see your little boy.. 

As for xmas.. i have started shopping almost done actually want to get wrapping now.. so much to do for the holidays.. but its all worth it.. will share pics of the outside decor this year.. looking forward to the holidays.. :) cant wait for xmas.. i have been listening to christmas music.. :) love it.. been cooler too.. 

But anywhoo chat more tomorrow..


----------



## Kaede351

Eeeeek lilrojo!!! You only have 3 spaces left on your ticker!! :happydance:

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Happy (insert weeks here) to everyone that 'rolls' over on a Monday :hugs: 

Good luck today Pip, can't wait to hear the WB is here and what you are defo going to call him! :dance:


----------



## puppycat

Good luck Pip xx


----------



## pip7890

Thanks everyone. Today should be induction day - just waiting for confirmation that there is a bed for me. 

Happy x weeks!

Crap signal at hospital so will text AMU who will update on my behalf on here and in my journal. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm eagerly standing by for updates. :happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck Pip!!!

I managed to burst all the blood vessels around my eyes this morning while being sick... So I have a speckled face and I have to go shopping today and all >.< this morning sickness has something to answer for mind!!!

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Oh no, poor you!
:hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I didn't realise I'd done it! Went to the loo just before lunchtime at work and saw my face in the mirror. Thought I'd broken out in a rash haha. Showed one of the lasses I work with and straight away she said "you been sick this morning?" I said yeah and she said "ah it's ok you just bust all ya blood vessels. Always happens when I'm sick." I've never ever burst blood vessels before lol.

XxX


----------



## BellasMummy

Good Luck Pip xx


----------



## allmuddledup

I've been making updates in Pip's journal (see link in her signature). Not a whole lot happening just yet, but if you are looking for blow-by-blow updates, I'm putting them there. :)


----------



## puppycat

I'm taking notes in preparation - lol 
Doing a great job AMU


----------



## Kaede351

Anybody else here had a really bad back? Since last Tuesday my back has felt like it's breaking, and I'm actually thinking about going to the walk in medical centre in a bit :( I've struggled at work all day today, yesterday and last week and they just seem to look at me like I'm faking it. I've still done all my regular jobs (moving furniture and toys etc and getting up and down from the floor to play with the kids), but I'm finding it really hard :(

My boss said today that she doesn't think I'll make it to February (which is when I wanted to start my mat leave) because I'm "already struggling and you're not even that big yet. You'll be double the size come Xmas". I'm just really fed up, even through all the mornings I was throwing my guts up I was still in work, still doing my usual jobs. I think I've done really well compared to other ladies at work who've been pregnant since I've worked at my nursery. Just nobody seems to appreciate that I'm trying my hardest.

Think my emotions and the pain are getting the better of me today. I just want to cry >.<

Sorry for the rant :(

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh, bless you Kaede. :hugs: It sounds like you're having a really tough time. Obviously you aren't thrilled about the prospect of cutting work short before ML but maybe it would be the best thing for you if you are having so much trouble. It's not even so much about size, your joints and ligaments are coming apart in a way which leaves you much more prone to injury. I have been having all sorts of joint pain (hip, pelvis, back) and I'm only a few days ahead of you. I only work a sedentary job as well, so I am not as exposed to rigorous activities as you would be there at a nursery. What are your thoughts? It's obviously upset you, but what's upsetting you most right now? Is it that you don't want to start ML early? Or that your hard work and effort is going unappreciated? Or something else entirely? :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I think it's a bit of everything really. I wanted to try and stay at work as long as possible... It will help pass as much time as possible instead of being sat at home. I don't feel like anyone realises how hard I'm trying to grit my teeth and work through the pain. And when I'm at home, everytime I need a wee I have to struggle up the stairs... And you know how often you need to wee lately (I know I need to go about 20 times a day :()... And everytime I have to walk up the stairs I end up in tears by the top :(

I feel so ungreatful complaining after it took so long to get my baba. But I've never been in so much pain :(

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh Kaede, it's not ingratitude to admit you are struggling and how hard it is right now. I can understand wanting to preserve your maternity leave but if you are in this much pain already it may not be worth pushing yourself to the end. As for the need to wee and the pain of stairs... I spend the majority of my afternoons upstairs next to the toilet and let my boys look after me where possible. :haha: The stairs are my enemy right now. :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

Glad it's not just me who hates the stairs ATM lol. I was even very tempted to use the kitchen sink the other day... Thought it might be a bit unhygienic though XD

Off to see a doctor now. We'll see what they say.

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Hope the dr can help with some pain Kaede... i luckily dont have stairs.. all is one level.. just to the basement but i dont spend much time down there..


----------



## allmuddledup

I was gonna suggest getting your yourself a wee-pot. :haha: You could dump it in the back garden or something. :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Hope the Dr can help Kaede.

Luckily my bathroom is downstairs but I can appreciate the pain of stairs. I had SPD with Laura and it is really debilitating. Moan away hun, we don't think you should keep quiet just because you're preggo :)


----------



## Kaede351

Doctor has prescribed paracetamol and no more lifting... Doubt that will go down well at work :/ he didn't give me a letter saying I'm not supposed to lift anything, so I expect they'll say it's tough.

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww hun sending you loads of :hugs: i've had really bad backache for the past two days and its driving me insane :grr: I can understand you not wanting to take your mat leave yet, it's my last day at work tomorrow and for ages people have been saying to me don't you think its time to leave, this last week has been really tough but i'm glad i've done it. 

:wacko: I hope the paracetamol at least takes the edge off the pain :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies :) I do feel better for having a moan haha. I hope the paracetamol works too

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Huge hugs Kaede :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Wow poppy! Can't believe your princess is 5 days old already!!! That's crazy haha

XxX


----------



## poppy666

:haha: i know. She had her heal prick today and cried her heart out :cry: no more jabs now bless her.


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, poor bairn :( at least it's over and done with now though :)

XxX


----------



## Suze

Kaede I'm sorry you're struggling with pain, it's crap. A couple if things, I dint know who you work for but regardless you should have had and continue to have pregnancy risk assessments carried out so there you could discuss how you're struggling and your employer should strive to help you out there. Secondly if you get no joy with that then I would say go on the sick, especially if your employer is not protecting you at work during your pregnancy. 

With ava I had bad SPD and although my employer were very good there were loads of stairs at work and I just couldn't manage. I was off from 20 weeks, I certainly wasn't going to use my maternity leave :nope: and if you're off with a pregnancy related illness then all you have to do is start your maternity leave at 36 weeks which isn't that bad. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Suze, I've never had a risk assessment done :shrug: didn't even know you had to have one for being pregnant?? 

I hope my boss will understand. I've battled this pain for a week and a half, but it's just not getting better. I don't like to feel that I'm letting people down. I think that's my biggest weakness (I guess a strength sometimes too? lol), I always try to go to work even when I'm ill or not feeling up to it. I was signed off work for 2 weeks when I had my miscarriage, but I still went in. I suppose it's my own fault really, I'm just a workaholic. But we will see, if it doesn't get any better and I'm still being expected to lift/carry things then I'll probably go on mat leave in December... I'll be 29 weeks then, seems like a long time before I'm due, but that's when I can officially start it. Suppose we'll just see how it goes between now and then :)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Sweetie your employer is being horrid to put it honestly. Someone who has been pregnant themselves (assuming your employer is the Mum?) should realise that you have to be careful with lifting etc, your body is telling you your limitations and you need to listen to it. Honestly. Please don't let them walk all over you, the law is on your side and you do not have to risk your health, or your babies, for someone who needs to find their humanity.


----------



## Suze

Ask them about the risk assessment, they are required by law to carry one out on you to protect you and your unborn child :thumbup:


----------



## Deethehippy

You should deffo ask for one Kaede, i agree with the others, i know my work place does them, i thought every work place did?
Hope things get a bit better soon :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I didn't do any proper lifting today, I just did light stuff and moving the units that are on wheels. Back is still playing up though. Got my paracetamol, so gona try taking some and see if it works :) 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

And woohoo! Just realised my ticker has moved onto the next flower! Haha

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Just wanted to let you know - WB IS HERE!! :dance: More detail in Pip's journal! :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Yay! Congrats Pip! And welcome to the world WB!!! :D

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

:dance: Congrats Pip and Liam! :dance:


----------



## poppy666

:happydance: congratz and welcome Andrew :happydance:

Time does not half fly, Serenity 1 week old today cant believe it :cloud9:


----------



## allmuddledup

Poppy, I cannot believe your sweet little girl is already a week old!! :shock: How old does that make Oscar then?? :shock: Can't believe almost all of our Monday babies are here now. Roll on February and March for the next batch!! :wohoo:

Happy 38 weeks Sam & Scott!!! :wohoo: You'll be next!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Oscar 2 days ahead of Serenity awwww... cant wait for the next batch of babies :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Made it to 9 weeks! Woohoo! 
Congrats pip and poppy! Lovely gorgeous babies!


----------



## poppy666

9babiesgone got everything crossed for you lovely, you deserve this soooooooooo much :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks poppy! I am starting to wantto buy baby stuff but hubby and I are waiting till 13 weeks!


----------



## poppy666

It will be here in no time sweetie, will be cheering you on weekly.:kiss:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks sweetie I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Kaede351

Oh 9babies, I REALLY hope this bean is sticky for you! You so deserve some happiness after the bad times you've had :hugs:

My back feels SO much better today! Wish I'd taken paracetamol before now haha. I've been able to stand and walk! Even if it does still hurt to bend down XD one step at a time haha. My back will be like new in no time I'm sure... Lol

Xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

Yay 9babies :dance: I really hope this little one is your sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay 9babies.. this has got to be your sticky baby.. keeping my fxed for you.. and happy 9 weeks hun.. 3 more to 12 :)


----------



## allmuddledup

Great news Shana! :hugs: Keeping fingers crossed that this beanie is here to stay. :hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to let you all know that my gorgeous little girl arrived this morning after a very speedy delivery!! 

We named her Indie xx

Thank you all for all the support you have given me over the last 10 months and good luck to all of you xx


----------



## Suze

Congratulations bellasmummy and welcome to the world indie, what a lovely name!

Yeah Oscar is 9 days old, his last day in single digits :shock: it's going too fast, I'm convinced he's grown too :haha: I think he'll be weighed early next week


----------



## allmuddledup

Congratulations Bellasmummy!! Welcome to the world Indie! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awww congratulations bellasmummy love her name was on my list too :happydance::happydance: cant wait to see some pic's :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Congrats Bellasmummy.

Now where's Pip to update the front page.... :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats BellasMummy!!! Indie is such a beautiful name too! Can't wait for pictures!! :D

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

:dance: Congrats bellasmummy!! :dance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Congrats bellasmommy


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats BellasMummy :flower: A gorgeous choice of name


----------



## Inoue

Hello all. Finally feel kinda ready to be back on BNB, hope your all doing ok :thumbup:

Just wanted to give a massive congrats to all who have had there babies and the others who have previously got a BFP within the last month (think i saw 9babies with a possitive!). Im sooooooo happy for you!! :happydance: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Welcome back Inoue! :hugs: it's great to see you here!! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Bella.. 

Welcome Back Inoue.. happy to have you back.. :)

Hope everyone is doing well..


----------



## puppycat

Can i put you in my sig then Inoue??? :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Welcome back Inoue, glad you're feeling a bit better :)

I'm really unimpressed with my weight gain... I've gained 19lbs so far :( Its just so annoying. I tried so hard before my bfp to lose so much weight, and now I just don't seem to be able to control my appetite :( I've gained back half of what I lost already and I'm only just over the half way point :( I know Harri will be worth it, but I have a bridesmaid dress to fit into 3 months after he is born. I just don't see it happening :(

XxX


----------



## laura_2010

Hiii Ladies...

Dunno if you can rember me.... :winkwink: Found the thread again and thought id pop bk to see how your all doing?

Gratz on all the bfp's and beautiful babies born :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Awww laura congrats on the twins.. how wonderful one blue and one pink..

Kaede dont worry so much about your weight.. just try to eat healthy and i tell myself my baby needs the extra calories.. I have 15 from the start.. so your only up 4 more than me.. dont worry.. I have eaten like 5 cookies today.. lol... baby needs them.. :)

You will lose it again after baby comes..


----------



## Kaede351

I dread to think what I'll weigh in 2 weeks time >.< gona force myself to eat healthy from now on I think... I've had a bit of an aversion from healthy foods lately. They just don't taste right :/ and pretty sure the cookie dough I've cream isn't helping :dohh: lol

I know I can lose it after, I just tried so hard to lose the weight in the first place. I think it's the lack of control I have over this. I can't stop myself being hungry lol :(

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Hugs Kaede.. you cant and you cant not eat either.. hope the aversion to healthy goes soon.. lol ice cream sounds great right now..


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all congrats Bella. I'm on CD7, this month is dragging soooo much! Its my last chance for a 2011 BFP so keeping everything crossed.


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks hun, yes 1 of each... :thumbup: Jst had my 20 week scan to confiume as had a gender scan at 16 weeks that said 1 of each but wanted to be sure lol


----------



## puppycat

:wave: Laura - I remember you :thumbup: - do you remember me?? lol

Twins, AWESOME! And one of each. Blessed x


----------



## Inoue

Thanks everyone, would always come back to this group :hugs:

And yes that would be lovely puppy if i could be added to your sig, were all in it together again :kiss: xx


----------



## allmuddledup

I wouldn't worry too much about the weight gain Kaede. I have had an aversion to a lot of healthy foods too since falling pregnant. I just try to avoid eating bad foods as much as I can so I end up caving in and eating healthier options when I get hungry enough for them. :haha: When I fell pregnant with my son I was about 10st10lb and ended up hungry all the time and gained 2.5 stone. As I never really lost the weight after I had him, I started this pregnancy at 13st3lb. I've had much less appetite this time around and as a result have only put on 3lb so far. I think my body knows it has fat stores to draw from, something the more slender ladies of the group didn't start out with as much of. My theory is that your body wants a certain level of "reserve fuel" and is therefore pushing you eat more until you have it. It doesn't fit with fashionable weight but I've seen it happen all around me. I trust our bodies know what they are doing.

Welcome back Laura! Where have you been hiding?? Congratulations on the twins. Such wondeful news. :hugs:

Cazi, hang in there hun. You are in good company here. As you know, we've got a few other ladies still TTC their rainbow babies here. Whether it's 2011, 2012, or beyond, the most important thing is that you don't give up and you will get there in the end. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

How fabulous to be having twins Laura :flower:

Hey Inoue, how are you doing hun? :hugs: Glad you are back here 
Onward and upward :flower:

Kaede, the weight will go once Harrison is here, just try and eat healthy as much as you can inbetween the bad stuff! I think your body sorta tells you what you need, you just need to ration it a bit if it asks for too much lol


----------



## Kaede351

I was 12st2lb when I started. I'd lost 3st in the 12 months leading up to my bfp lol. But I know it will be worth it. I'll just have to work extra hard after he's born to fit into my bridesmaid dress!

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Cazi I've added you too hun x


----------



## cazi77

Ahh thanks Puppy. How many of us are there from this group still to get BFP's I know there is Me, Puppy, Dee and Inoue n e one else??

What CD are you puppy? If i'm right you are just a couple of days behind me! I'm sure if we all stick together 2012 will be a special year for us all xxx


----------



## allmuddledup

I could be wrong, but I think it's just you 4 ladies, as active members of the thread go anyway. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

I think Random is TTC too.

I'm CD4 so yes only 3 days behind you :)


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh yes, of course! She's our newest member! Sorry Random! :blush:


----------



## Deethehippy

We can do it girls! And we have the best support here :hugs::hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks ladies yes do rember you.... :flower: My pc was broken for like 3months and then tryed to re-find this thread lol... 
Im feeling really good now im n 2nd tri and feeling them move..


----------



## puppycat

Laura did you do anything specific for twins or was it nature's way?
I'd love twins :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Welcome back Inoue :hugs:

Laura congratz on the twins lovely :happydance:

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## laura_2010

Well after my loss I took a form of clomid my self and got the twins.... I kept having CD21 bloods and never getting full ovulation.. there is twins on each side but it was deffo the fertomid that helped first time round :flower:


----------



## xSamanthax

Welcome back Inoue :hugs: 

:hi: Laura congrats on the twins :hugs: 

:hi: Cazi :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Were you prescribed it or you bought it online?


----------



## Suze

Welcome back inoue, nice to see you back here. And congrats on the twins Laura, how lovely :)

:dust: to all you ladies still waiting for bfp's


----------



## cazi77

Sorry Random I missed u out!

Poppy and suze your babies are little cuties! Pip cannot wait to see pics of your little man!!
Sam not long until your little one arrives!!

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Suze

Thanks Cazi, hopefully yo'll get your rainbow baby before too long


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Caz :hugs:

Having a few bad evenings with serenity atm with her wind, she keeps screaming on and off, OH got her now cos its upsetting :cry:


----------



## puppycat

Awww Pops, infacol worked great before feeds with Laura when she was very small. We had a few nights like that, you can't do those long term hun :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Can newborn have infacol? Its only around 9pm last few nights she started screaming after bottle and pulling her knees up to her chest. I cried with her tonight cos i couldnt settle her.

Thinking of changing her formula to Cow&Gate Comfort


----------



## puppycat

Yeh Infacol can be used from day one, you give it before a feed, every feed. It builds up so you might need to do a couple of feeds before you notice anything, makes it easier for them to bring up their wind. Definitely worked for us :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks will buy some tomorrow cant watch her struggle every night with wind its aweful


----------



## puppycat

HTH :D
She's beautiful Pops, I can't stop looking at your avatar :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

Laura looks very cheeky in yours, cheeky smile lol you was right when you imagined what Serenity would look like, she has very blonde hair and blue eyes :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Serenity looks the image of her name in your avatar poppy! She looks so peaceful, bless her. She really is SO beautiful :)

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Kaede, she asleep now hopefully settled for tonight. Hard work guessing whats wrong with them when so young.


----------



## puppycat

Ahhhh the blonde hair blue eyed ones are the most trouble :haha:
Trust me on that! :Rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Think your right gave me trouble before she was even born :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Makes it all worth it when they call you 'mummy' in their sweet little voices :cloud9:
Right I'm off to bed. Hope you get some sleep too Pops :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Yep sleep well PC im off too be awake in 2hrs for her feed. xx nite Kaede xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Brunettes just as bad lol like my son even at 2 not going to bed easy


----------



## Kaede351

Goodnight :D bit late as I was fast asleep before I saw this. But it's middle of the night weeing time do I'm wide awake haha.

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

LOL. Kaede, would you like to take over my role as the resident nighttime poster? I was very fortunate to actually almost sleep through the night last night. Still had a wee break but managed to go to sleep again thankfully. How's your back feeling?

Poppy, your little Serenity is gorgeous. I'm sorry to hear she's having such a tough time in the evenings though. :cry: I remember what that inconsolable crying was like. X was like that for about 2 weeks but thankfully it passed without further ado. I'm really hoping it doesn't happen with Jazzle but I suppose it can't be helped. Just have to get through it best we can! I hope the infacol works for her. :hugs:

Cazi, you can see a photo of Pip's little boy Andrew on her journal, pg 223. He's gorgeous. :cloud9:

AFM, can't believe I'm 23 weeks now. I am really eager to make it to v-day and beyond. I'm thankful that the hospital has dated me a few days ahead of actual conception date so that I reach v-day this Tuesday. I can't help feeling paranoid that everything could still go horribly wrong but with v-day just around the corner I have hope that I'm entering a new arena of likely success. I so want to meet this little wriggler of mine!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Ah I missed it yesterday! Happy 23 weeks AMU :D Only 1 week til vday :D

My back is feeling much better thanks to the paracetamol! It's such a relief to be able to walk at a normal pace rather than creeping along like a cripple haha. It's only when I lift something, sit on the floor or bend down it hurts. So at work I'm screwed because I can't avoid bending down and sitting on the floor. But it's great at the weekend lol

XxX


----------



## laura_2010

I brought it offline.. as a Friend who lives near me did this couple years back and she did tell me but I was even ttc back then...
After so many cycles of No ovulation, I looked online and found fertomid a kind of clomid thats used so I got it took it and im where I am now.. it was a stoopid rsk wen I look back and anything could of gone wrong im not gona be the first or last I supose but its done now.. :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Hmmmm..... Thanks Laura :)


----------



## randomxx

Congratulations Pip. Andrew is gorgeous.

Sorry I've been absent ladies had loads going on my brother's girlfriend had a molar pregnancy and they want her to go to London for a week for some chemotherapy. I don't really know the ins and outs of it all. 

Also one of my close friends lost twins, I'm heartbroken for her. 

At the same time I feel really bad saying this but they all want to talk to me about it but its bringing everything up for me and I'm really hurting. I get my blood results back next week and was trying not to think about it but all of this is just bringing it back up. 

Anyways I'm on cycle day 38 :cry:


----------



## puppycat

:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear of everything you having to deal with Random.. Do your freiends know about what you have been through.. if so they may just want someone to talk to you understands how they are feeling.. I know its hard for you at this time and you may need to tell them that.. sending you big hugs and hope your results yeild something..


----------



## 9babiesgone

Completely shattered. Done done done.


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry you're having a hard time Random :(

Hope very thing is ok 9babies

How is everyone doing? :)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Oh no :(
Sorry hun, i just don't know what to say :(
:hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

9babiesgone said:


> Completely shattered. Done done done.

I am so so sorry hun it just isn't fair at all! :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## poppy666

Im sorry 9babies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Oh 9babies, just saw. I'm so so sorry hun :( :hugs: life really hasn't been fair to you :(

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I am stuck for words to say to you 9babies, i'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I wish I could say i am alright but I am not and probably done with ttc for good. Can not do this anymore . :cry: stay in touch add me on fb. Shana har. PleAse don't mention pregnncy or loss bc no one knew in my real life friends just bc ofmthis factmi was waiting till 12 weeks and now I don't think I can even talk about it to t hem.


----------



## puppycat

:( i was so sure you'd done iit sweetie. I cannot believe this has happened to you again.
Take care lovely xx


----------



## lilrojo

Oh 9 babies... im so sorry.. sending you massive hugs and life def. has not been fair to you.. hope your okay.. and we are all here you need anything or to talk..


----------



## Inoue

Im so sorry 9babies :cry:

You must be at your limit now, find some time for yourself sweetie. My heart goes out to you ~ take care xxxxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Take care of yourself Shana. I'm so sorry you're going through this again. Take all the time you need. :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all just dropping in to say hello. I got my +ve opk this morning so D/H is gona get jumped later!!! He has been very enthusiastic this month so have DTD every day since last friday!!

Does anyone know how I get a link to my journal in my siggi without having to post the big long link? I just want it to say my journal and then if you click on it, it would be my journal? Thanks for your help xx


----------



## Kaede351

I know how to do the link! But I will have to tell you later when I get on pc. Too hard to explain on my phone lol. Get :sex:ing Hun, and good luck!!! :D

I decided today (after 3 weeks of arguing with myself about it lol) I would start my maternity leave after the Xmas hols, so I start it on 3rd January :D only 7 weeks away... That is very scary! Haha.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

TTC After 3 mcs - Cazi's Journey[/_URL]

If you copy and paste that into your signature box it will appear just as a title rather than a full link. You do need to delete all the underscores or it just won't work. I would offer to log into your account and sort it for you. But I know not everyone likes giving out their log in details. 

Hope that works for you :)

XxX


----------



## cazi77

Thnak you sooo much Kaede. It looks so much better. Thanks xxx


----------



## Kaede351

You're welcome, glad it worked :D

XxX


----------



## Inoue

cazi77 said:


> Hiya all just dropping in to say hello. I got my +ve opk this morning so D/H is gona get jumped later!!! He has been very enthusiastic this month so have DTD every day since last friday!!
> 
> Does anyone know how I get a link to my journal in my siggi without having to post the big long link? I just want it to say my journal and then if you click on it, it would be my journal? Thanks for your help xx

Good luck Cazi!! :happydance:. Im just starting my OPK's again although not activly not TTC atm, i would like to see if my OV date has changed since the loss.

We discussed 'babies' last night. Its very hard to speak to DH about this subject... feel awful saying he isnt easy to talk to... but i took the plunge! He would like to start again Spring time, so approx 3-4 months which has made me very happy (along with scared incase of it will result in a loss again). This should give my body time to heal and have some good periods again, im just scared for when i see a BFP :nope:. It terrifies me to know that i wont enjoy a single moment of the next pregnancy :cry:.


Massive hugs to 9babies again, hope your doing ok hun xxxx


----------



## randomxx

9 babies I'm so sorry hun

Yeah my friend knows what I've been through that's why she choose to speak to me about it, I want to be there for her but its so hard. 

So I had a 42 day cycle last month and I'm now on CD 2 but oh good lord its awful, she arrived with a vengeance I swear she hates me. The cramps are the worst I've ever ever had I took two of my prescription cocodamol which made my head fuzzy and didnt take any of the pain away then I wanted to be sick. Safe to say I'm feeling sorry for myself today xx


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies. I just wanted to pop on and say hi. 

Random, I'm sorry the witch is being so cruel to you right now. I hope AF goes quickly for you. :hugs:

Inoue, I'm glad you and OH we're able to talk and come to a decision about when to start TTC again. Making decisions can bring such relief. :hugs:

Cazi, I hope you and OH we're able to manage all the BD you need to get a BFP. Now onto the horrid TWW eh? :hugs:

Puppy, I'm waiting to hear about a "high" on your CBFM any day now! :hugs:

Dee, I'm looking forward to finding out what happens at the end of your HPT odessey! :hugs:

Kaede! Happy v-day tomorrow!! :dance: I'm happy to hear you've settled on a date to start ML. I've decided on 3rd week of Jan. I'm lucky as I don't have a physical job so I can hopefully drag it out a bit longer but I am already suffering with just sitting there at my desk. Another 2.5 months, especially knowing its only going to get worse, makes me wonder if I'll even make it that far. :haha:

I hope everyone else is well. Sending out special hugs to all you ladies who are cuddling your rainbow babies now. I can hardly wait to be amongst your ranks. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Happy Vday for the other day AMU! :D

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Thanks AMU, i had a high this morning and we BD'd last night :)


----------



## Suze

Good luck for this month puppy...and everyone else of course! :dust:


----------



## poppy666

Think im going insane its a mad house here with synchronized crying, toddler n baby :dohh:

Hope everyone ok :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Hi poppy loving the new pic of Serenity - so cute!! I'm fine 3dpo and hoping this is my month!


----------



## poppy666

Ohhhh Caz im so glad your still ttc lovely :hugs: good luck :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck Puppy!!! And good luck Cazi!!!

Eeek, I just took my top off to get ready for bed and I noticed I had a leaky nipple >.< I think the time for me to have to wear breast pads is getting closer lol. Still only a tiny bit... But this is the second time and I'm not keen to suddenly have wet patches on my boobies when I'm at work lmao XD

How is everybody doing? Apart from the leaky nipples, I creeped my brother out earlier! Harrison was having a wriggle and I told him to feel. Just as he put his hand on Harri have an almighty kick! Omg he freaked out! He went home after that lol. Men are wimps XD

XxX


----------



## cazi77

poppy666 said:


> Ohhhh Caz im so glad your still ttc lovely :hugs: good luck :dust::dust::dust:

I had a month off last month and it did me good. Back at it full force this month im determined to get that sticky BFP!!! November was my lucky month last year so hoping I have the same luck this year!

How is Serenity doing?


----------



## cazi77

Kaede351 said:


> Good luck Puppy!!! And good luck Cazi!!!
> 
> Eeek, I just took my top off to get ready for bed and I noticed I had a leaky nipple >.< I think the time for me to have to wear breast pads is getting closer lol. Still only a tiny bit... But this is the second time and I'm not keen to suddenly have wet patches on my boobies when I'm at work lmao XD
> 
> How is everybody doing? Apart from the leaky nipples, I creeped my brother out earlier! Harrison was having a wriggle and I told him to feel. Just as he put his hand on Harri have an almighty kick! Omg he freaked out! He went home after that lol. Men are wimps XD
> 
> XxX

V day tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Serenity good even tho i think im going mad :haha: yes november was my lucky month last year but i lost my angel, but gained another angel this november :cloud9: so hope you do too :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

:hi: 
Good luck to those still TTC, can't wait to see your BFPs :dust: 

Kaede isn't it funny how men are lol, my OH doesn't really like feeling Scott move coz he says it reminds him of the film Aliens and it freaks him out :rofl:


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

Sending lots of :dust: to those who'd like it. 

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy V day Keade! 

Hi to everyone else and good luck to those of us still TTC :flower:

Hope all the new babies are doing really well too :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Happy V-day Kaede!! :wohoo:

Keeping fingers crossed for all of our TTCers. :dust:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies!!! So relieved to have made it this far haha :D

XxX


----------



## puppycat

:dust: to us TTC Dee, Cazi, Random.
:hugs: 9babies
Wanna see updated pics for the 2011 baby arrivals! And bump shots! Especially V day Kaede!


----------



## poppy666

Happy V-Day Kaede :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy V day Kaede.. :)

My latest bump shot at 25 weeks..

and the nursery so far.. cept i have curtains up too..
 



Attached Files:







1116111256.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 4









1116112209.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## puppycat

Yay! Loving the bump hun, you look so happy :)


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, lovely pics!!! The nursery looks lovely :D

Here's my bump pic from earlier today (excuse the stretchmarks lol)

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/e406f22e.jpg

(sorry its so big, again, I can't resize from my phone)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Here's my v-day bump since we're sharing! :haha:

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/d2096b17.jpg


----------



## puppycat

Wooooooo! I'm loving all the baby bumps!


----------



## poppy666

Lovely bumps ladies :happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

My bump just looks like flab :rofl: and mine also has racing stripes lol. God I hate my bump with no clothes on :/ at least with a top on it looks rounded haha.

AMU, your bump is lovely! :D

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Keep an eye on Sam's journal tonight/tomorrow ;)


----------



## poppy666

ooooooooooooo she had baby?


----------



## puppycat

Lol, not yet :)


----------



## Kaede351

Oooh, exciting! :D good luck Sam!!!

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Best of luck Sam.. will be checking in you hun.. :)

I love all your bumps.. :) and Kaede I have loads of strechies too.. come with weight gain and being a mommy.. I will never show off my bump without a top.. so you have that on me.. :)


----------



## pip7890

Loving all the bump shots. I miss my bump. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Scott's here! 

Don't have details atm but he was born at 4.37am, i think Sam expected things to take longer than they did! She text at 3am saying he was back to back and it was going to be a long night and then he arrived an hour later!

Congrats to Sam, Mark and Ellie xx


----------



## pip7890

:wohoo:

So happy for Sam. Her rainbow is here!!!

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS SAM!!! :wohoo: WELCOME TO THE WORLD SCOTT!!! :wohoo:

Thanks for the updates Puppy! :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

I think both Lilrojo and Kaede have got cute little bumps. :hugs: My friend Natalie carried in a very similar way Kaede and all her stretchmarks were on her sides and back. I was jealous of that fact. The entire surface of my stomach is completely covered in crinkly little stretchmarks that never went away after my son was born. Just think saggy-baggy elephant. :haha: Jazzle is just now filling them in again. I don't think I got a single stretchmark on/near my back but I would have preferred that to the surface of my stomach being torally ruined. Oh well. It's the price we pay to bring these little imps into the worlds. I can't wait to meet mine!!! :dance:


----------



## pip7890

I don't think I got extra stretchmarks with Andrew but I already plenty of old ones fro
James and previous rapid weight gains/losses. Pre-Andrew I had developed a Mother's apron with a band of saggy skin/fat across my pelvis. Now I've got crepey skin across that area instead and a jelly belly which looks okay when I'm stood up but sits on my lap when I'm sat down!!

I doubt my tummy will ever go back flat or firm due to my age but hopefully I can lose the extra couple of stone I'm carrying from pre-pregnancy and it might not look so bad!!!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

I have a mother's apron from Laura too - I had stretchies on my arms and legs before I was pregnant due to weight gain/loss but got some extra ones under my belly button in the last couple of weeks with Laura. If I get pregnant now you won't know until 20 weeks! :haha: although plenty have asked me if I'm pregnant now - sigh.


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm in the Mother's Apron club as well. Sigh. I know there's nothing that will get rid of it except surgery, which I can't see myself doing, so I've resigned myself to always having a knackered saggy belly (except when pregnant). As long as I end up with my two lovely little ones as planned (Xander & Jazzle, that is) then I can live with it.


----------



## puppycat

Pic in Sam's journal :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

I said it on fb but again congrats Sam! Your baby is gorgeous


----------



## Kaede351

Yay! Congrats Sam :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies, I know stretchmarks are all part and parcel of it. I'm just bummed mine have darkened again already. They had just started fading after my weight loss lol. And also my belly was just starting to flatten after my weight loss and pounding the exercise too haha. But it will be worth it I know :D I can't wait to meet our little boy too! And everyone will think I'm totally crazy, but I'm quite looking forward to the giving birth experience lol.

Anyone got a link for Sam's journal? :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Sam..:) Welcome little Scott.. 

Amu-my bump looks nice under clothes lol not as great out in the open.. McKenna gave my a ton of stretchmarks.. all over my stomach, arms, legs its terrible.. but she was worth it and so will be peanut.. :) and Im only 25 so plenty of time to get back in shape.. :)

Hope your all having a great day..

Pip cant believe andrew is 1 week old already..


----------



## puppycat

Sam's journal


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks :)

X


----------



## Kaede351

Awww! How gorgeous is he!!! Sam you must be so proud :D

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm not trying to show off but i don't have one stretchmark from either of my kiddies, not even a tiny weeny one, my stomach etc is completely like pre-kids. Dunno why though, i didn't do anything to prevent them, they just never came!

To be honest though, i would happily be covered in huge stretch marks if it meant i could have one last child with OH.....

Hope everyone is ok, happy however many weeks :flower:

Hope the gorgeous new babies are doing great.:flower:


----------



## allmuddledup

You must be one of the lucky few I think Dee! (where's the jealous smiley when I need it? :haha:) Some people have really elastic skin that just rolls with the punches. I am not one of those lucky ones I'm afraid. :nope: My skin is so unelastic it's shocking. I've got stretchmarks all over my body (arms, legs, chest, bum, stomach) from growth spurts and slight fluctuations in weight since my teens. I also scar really easily. It's just a crap-skin thing. Pregnancy was the cherry on the stretchmark cake for me. :dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

I agree with AMU where is the jealous smiley when you need it.. lol im 25 and have stretchmarks all over my body.. ugh.. oh well no one sees my body but me and my hubby anyways.. lol

Hope your all doing well.. 

26 weeks.. only 13-14 more.. wahoo..


----------



## poppy666

I got stretch marks too bummer :haha:

love this post tho
 



Attached Files:







a.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah I must just have crap skin too lol. I've had stretchmarks since I was about 13... I was SOOOO skinny up until I was 17 so it was through growth spurts. But I never ever had stretchies on my belly until I was about 19. I went on the pill when I was 17 and literally piled the weight on, I got a belly for the first time in my life and the stretchies appeared. So at least my new stretchmarks are for a good reason :D

Lucky you Dee! Definitely jealous haha.

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Love that post too poppy.. damn right.. :)


----------



## poppy666

:haha:


----------



## lilrojo

How are you doing Poppy.. how is serenity.. she is just beautiful.. 2 weeks old already.. where is time going..


----------



## poppy666

Im good thanks, hate the night feeds they're a killer, but cant complain. Wont be long and you'll be doing all this lol Serenity is a little miss madam already, boys are soooooooooooooo much easier.


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks for that lovely quote Poppy. :hugs: I had to laugh and cringe in fear at your miss madam comment. I know my son was really easy as infants go. I'm really hoping Jazzle won't be too different but know I will be lucky if she is as easy as X was. I've heard boys are easier but not had the experience first hand to know the difference. What specifically do you find different or harder with her compared to your boys? I am sitting here ready to take notes in preparation. :haha:


----------



## puppycat

My neighbour has a little boy who'll be 3 in Feb, he's the same height as LAura :haha: but he couldn't be more different! HE is so chilled and literally just sits still and quiet. It's amazing. I keep inviting him in to play with Laura in the hope that it'll rub off, sadly not!

Laura is completely crazy by comparison, she is on the go all the time and needs attention 24-7. She's also very sly, she waits until my back is turned and speedily does whatever she's avoided while in my presence. I can't even use the loo!!


----------



## allmuddledup

Lol. Laura sounds like a delightful little devil child Puppy. :haha: Gawd I hope my little girl isn't that cheeky. :rofl: I'm counting on having a Pisces as long as Jazzle is born anywhere near her due date. I have heard Pisces children are quite laid back and boring. I'm looking forward to that. :haha: I hope it's true!!!


----------



## puppycat

HAHA, she drives me to distraction some days Muddled but then she hugs me and says 'love you' in her little girlie voice and my heart melts and everything she has done doesn't matter a stitch. She's very loving which is not a girlie trait at all.


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, I've lost count of how many times I've been told boys are more loving/ easier than girls. But I think it just depends on their personalities. Laura sounds like a fab lil cheeky monkey! I think it's always better when kids have cheeky personalities lol

XxX


----------



## poppy666

allmuddledup said:


> Lol. Laura sounds like a delightful little devil child Puppy. :haha: Gawd I hope my little girl isn't that cheeky. :rofl: I'm counting on having a Pisces as long as Jazzle is born anywhere near her due date. I have heard Pisces children are quite laid back and boring. I'm looking forward to that. :haha: I hope it's true!!!

Im Pisces think your due on my birthday 6th? im laid back but not boring lol korben Pisces too


----------



## poppy666

allmuddledup said:


> Thanks for that lovely quote Poppy. :hugs: I had to laugh and cringe in fear at your miss madam comment. I know my son was really easy as infants go. I'm really hoping Jazzle won't be too different but know I will be lucky if she is as easy as X was. I've heard boys are easier but not had the experience first hand to know the difference. What specifically do you find different or harder with her compared to your boys? I am sitting here ready to take notes in preparation. :haha:

All my boys were very loving when younger and such easy babies hardly knew they were in the moses basket, but Seren omg she's only 3wks old and talk about demand feeding? Once she wakes she expects the bottle there n then, she hates a bath and lets you know about it, also has me up and down day and night because she cries in her sleep and i always think she's awake :dohh: Also changing a girl is so much messier than a boy lol


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh wow Poppy! How cool is that! I didn't realise Jazzle is due on your b-day. I don't expect to actually make it all the way to 6th March but she'll be a Pisces if I can make it past 6:18am on 19 Feb (that's when the star sign changes from Aquarious to Pisces in 2012 :haha:). I'm really hoping for a Pisces because I have known so many wonderful Pisces in my life and I think that would be a lovey easy going starsign for my baby. Aquarious would be good too but probably more of a handful as they have very lively and sometimes obstinate personalities. I hope I didn't offend you by calling Pisces boring (or offend any Aquariouses by calling them obstinate :haha:). I don't think they are anyway, but my doctor when I had Xander said that about Pisces when I expressed an opinion between Pisces and Aries (X is an Aries). She said "oh no, you don't want a Pisces, they're boing babies, Aries are much more interesting." She then went on to confess she is an Aries. :haha: As it turned out, my fears of having a wild Aries child weren't realised straight away. X was a very easy infant but incredibly demanding during his toddler years until he got to his independent stage. Now he is so easy cuz he is happy doing his own thing and loves being as independent as possible. Makes life easier I must confess. I fear a Pisces might be more dependant than I'm used to but hopefully less demanding, if that makes sense. As Jazzle is my last baby, I won't mind her being a bit clingy if it means I get to baby her a little longer. :cloud9:

Thank you for the breakdown of differences Poppy. :hugs: I am a bit worried about getting used to girly nappy changes. Boys are so easy to clean but girl bits must be so much trickier to get clean. Do you have any special tips?


----------



## poppy666

lol no didnt offend :hugs: as for tips on girly nappies im still struggling, dont like going in all her creases :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Got me thinking now of my children's starsigns and if korben is Pisces :wacko:

Ok Rhys January 31st
Gage May 19th
Wade April 9th
Korben March 26th
Seren Nov 3rd


----------



## allmuddledup

A close friend of mine who had a baby girl in August said she uses cotton buds at least once a day to get her baby's creases clean. I'm not sure how I feel about that but I know it's my job to make sure my little girl is as clean as possible so I'll do what I have to. Probably have to give her more baths than I gave my son (boy parts really are easier to clean, eh??). Any tips from the veterans who have had their little girls for a while now?


----------



## allmuddledup

poppy666 said:


> Got me thinking now of my children's starsigns and if korben is Pisces :wacko:
> 
> Ok Rhys January 31st
> Gage May 19th
> Wade April 9th
> Korben March 26th
> Seren Nov 3rd

Rhys would be Aquarious, Gage is Taurus i think but nearing Gemini, Wade and Korben are Aries and Serenity is Scorpio. :hugs: What year was Gage born? I'll check.


----------



## poppy666

Ohhh i was thinking korben was Pisces lol Gage 1992


----------



## Suze

:hi: hope everyone is ok in here. 

So far my experience girl v boy is that my boy seems more laid back, he doesn't seem to cry as much as Ava but I've been putting that down to us being more confident with it being no.2. He seems more demanding feed wise which I don't mind as he seems to settle easier than Ava. 
As for nappies, I'd say the opposite, that girl nappies are easier. I think I'm still a bit frightened of the boy parts and not wanting to hurt him. With girls there's less to clean I feel. 

Oh I'd not even thought what star sign Oscar would be, Scorpio then I take it? I'm one of those lively obstinate aquarians you see :haha:

Oh in other news I managed for the first time in a long time to sneeze without peeing....result! Im also in Dee's gang re stretches :blush:


----------



## allmuddledup

Poppy, that would definitely make Gage a Taurus. (like me! :hi:)

I know lots of lovely Aquariouses (three I can think of just on BnB - Suze, Dee & Andrea/NSN) so I'm sure I'd be happy with one if that's what Jazzle turned out to be but I'd like her to be as well baked as possible before she's born so best if she's born late February or early March. 

I'm glad to hear that about girl nappies Suze. :thumbup: I wonder though if it isn't a bit trickier getting all the folds clean if runny bf poo gets in her creases. Did you just use baby wipes with Ava?

Yes, Oscar is a Scorpio too. :thumbup:

Suze, that's so unfair about the lack of stretchmarks! :haha: But I can't think of lovelier ladies who deserve to be stretchmark free if someone gets away with it. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Serenitys nappies been runny thats why ive struggled, used cotton wool for first week but then went onto wipes which was so much easier.


----------



## Suze

Oh I'm good company with my fellow aquarians then Dee and NSN!

I've found strangely that my tummy has gone down quicker this time, thought it would be the other way round, but maybe it's because Oscar fed quicker and more effectively than Ava :shrug:

Yes I just used wipes with Ava, maybe cotton wool and water for the first couple of days. I remember asking my lovely GP about girl parts and nappies and she said not to 'delve too deep' just clean what you can see and anything else will come off in the bath. Always worked fine for us and I wouldn't say I bathed her more than 2-3 times a week for the first few weeks


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm planning to use wipes from day 1. I tried using cotton wool and water with X and it was just a pain in the arse. Wipes make life so much easier. I would even be happy to rinse the wipes out in warm water before using them but I'm not going to faff around with cotton wool again, certainly not when contending girly creases. :haha:


----------



## Suze

poppy666 said:


> Serenitys nappies been runny thats why ive struggled, used cotton wool for first week but then went onto wipes which was so much easier.

I find it more of a faff with cotton wool too, used it a bit and used pads rather than cotton wool balls but only because I felt I should. When we began with wipes I just watched for any reaction which we thankfully didn't get


----------



## Suze

:rofl: @ the fact we both used the word faff in relation to cotton wool wiping!


----------



## puppycat

I only delve into creases when there's a messy poo involved, otherwise just a quick freshen up.
DH doesn't do the crease at all, he feels like he's violating her!

We use reusable wipes, just stick them in the washing machine and good to go. They clean so much more i find, the wet wipes used to smear. Ming.


----------



## Deethehippy

allmuddledup said:


> I'm planning to use wipes from day 1. I tried using cotton wool and water with X and it was just a pain in the arse. Wipes make life so much easier. I would even be happy to rinse the wipes out in warm water before using them but I'm not going to faff around with cotton wool again, certainly not when contending girly creases. :haha:

That cracked me up Muddled! :rofl: I couldnt agree more though based on my memories of my two.


----------



## pip7890

The hospital were keen that I only used cotton wool and warmed water. They want to try get baked on meconium off with that - no way! I used wipes and then dry cotton pad to mop up the excess "lotion" from the wipe. Now that we're home it's just wipes. 

The midwife also told me not to use anything in his bath for the first month. I've been bathing him every other day and using just a touch of Johnsons shampoo on his hair. His skin is quite dry now so I'm probably going to ignore the midwife next time I bathe him and get some moisturising baby bath in there. 

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Pip i use Olive oil on Seren's dry skin, i made the mistake of using Johnsons moisturising cream on korben and it burnt him, he was screaming and his skin went red had to quickly wash it off.


----------



## allmuddledup

Does anyone use baby oil anymore? I never used it for all over moisturising with X but I did use it to treat his cradle cap (my sister in law who is a neo natal nurse recommeded using baby oil and a soft toothbrush to get rid of cradle cap and it worked like a charm). 

As for the wipes vs water/cotton wool issue, I will probably start out using Huggies sensitive wipes and just rinse them in warm water before use (at least for the first week or so). I have a nasty allergy to a common ingredient in most baby wipes (propylene glycol) that X seems to have inherited from me so I always used the most basic wipes possible with the least lotiony content (that's where the PG is normally hiding). Anyway, that's my plan. If Jazzle has a reaction to the wipes I would have to rethink it of course. :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

AMU i use the Huggie one's on Seren they're Great. Use to use the baby oil on my eldest 3, but just used the Olive oil on korben & Seren and it got rid of cradle cap pretty quickly with korben.


----------



## allmuddledup

Just curious, is there any reason you didn't use baby oil with Korben and Serenity? It used to be such a popular and essential baby care item and now I never hear of people using it. I wondered if there is a reason. :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

I used it on Laura. She went to baby massage so i bought baby oil for it. Its a spray so its really handy


----------



## poppy666

allmuddledup said:


> Just curious, is there any reason you didn't use baby oil with Korben and Serenity? It used to be such a popular and essential baby care item and now I never hear of people using it. I wondered if there is a reason. :shrug:

Just read about it. Was a lot younger with the other 3, but when i had Korben i wanted to know more about what ingredients went into creams etc

Olive oil has been known for generations not only for its healing qualities but also as a natural, deep penetration moisturiser, regenerating skin cells and softening the tissue.

Also what went into Vaccinations but thats another topic or debate. Korben and Serenity are non-vaccinated which i thought long and hard about and very comfortable with that decision.


----------



## Suze

Ava was very dry and we used grapeseed oil on her as advised by the midwife. 
I think the adversion to baby oil is just that it contains chemicals, and i know there is also an adversion here to all johnsons products cased purely on the amount of chemicals in them ...even though they smell lovely! I think also the advice against moisturising in general is just so that baby produces their own skin oils rather than being reliant on products and the belief that this can cause skin conditions. I say a little can't harm :shrug: it's all personal choice


----------



## poppy666

Yeah your right Suze. Not used anything but warm water at bath time yet, but think thats more to do with what happened to korben's skin scared me and OH lol, will use the shampoo on her in a week or so.


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks for the feedback ladies on baby oil vs other oils. I wasn't sure if there was a major movement against baby oil or just a subtle shift in preference over the years. I think I would be happy to use olive oil in most cases as an alternative but I've heard good things about other essential oils too. Honestly though I've never been one for using oils and lotions unless there was a very specific special need for it (seasonal dry skin, scars or stretchmarks for example) and X has rarely had any skin issues to speak of apart from the cradle cap when he was newborn so I've not had to find a moisturiser or oil to use on him. I'm hoping we're lucky with Jazzle as well and that she doesn't have any special skin issues. You might think its gross but I rarely wash X's hair with shampoo unless it's actually dirty. He's got a very healthy scalp and happy hair so I feel I am on the right path there. I have horribly greasy hair myself that needs washing every day and I'm trying to prevent aggravating X's scalp into the same condition for as long as possible. When he reaches puberty I'm sure it will be a different story but until then... :shrug:


----------



## poppy666

Does anyone make their baby wait for a next feed? Seren majority of the time has 3oz and during the night she goes 3hrs before next feed, but during the day she seems to want another feed after an hour and a half or 2hrs, do you allow them another or try stick it out till its been 3hrs?


----------



## allmuddledup

If it clearly seems to be hunger that has her fussing I would suggest upping the amount she has in the feed prior to the usual fussing time or do her a feed early and adjust the rest of her feeds after that (unless she is hungry again at the usual time). It's a hard one because not all fussing means they are hungry but if nothing else soothes her then maybe she's ready to take more milk at certain times of day. :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

If she's draining the bottle with 3oz then add another oz to each feed. She should always leave a little in the bottle. Laura used to be about every 3 hours but if she wanted more between i'd give it. They usually close the gap between day feeds to go longer at night x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks korben never wanted more. She dont drain bottle seems to leave half oz, but then awake again within 2hrs trying to root for milk.


----------



## Kaede351

Happy 25 weeks AMU! :)

Happy 26 weeks lilrojo for 2 days ago! :)

How is everyone doing? How're all the little babas getting on? I had a very slight freak out last night... I realised that it's only 16 weeks until Harrison is due  the last couple weeks have just poofed out of existence lol. Where did they go?! It feels like its getting close and I'm not quite ready haha. VERY excited! But totally not ready XD

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks Kaede. :hugs: Yep, the time is drawing nigh! I am hoping to have Jazzle as much as 2 weeks early (her brother was early) so that leaves 13-15 weeks for me and I can't wait!!!! I've still got things to do to get the house ready but I'm on track to try to finish the main stuff by end of December. Try not to panic. There will be plenty of time for that once Harrison is here. :haha: Just kidding! Sending you hugs. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

The thing that's annoying me is that I can't decorate his room! That's all I want to do lol. But we will be moving just after Xmas I think, so there's no point. That and the thought of having boxes to pack, move and then sort out at the other end -.- great lol

XxX


----------



## puppycat

3dpo. :coffee:


----------



## Kaede351

Fingers crossed for you puppy! :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Throwing some :dust: your way Puppy!


----------



## Suze

Fingers crossed for you puppy! Do you feel you've got a decent chance this month?

All is fine here, Oscar is just gorgeous, very demanding feed-wise but I suppose that goes with the breastfeeding territory. He also isn't soothed by anyone other than me, or my boobs actually! He went to see santa yesterday which was very sweet, his big sister Ava told santa he wanted a teddy bear :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

Me and OH Just spent 3hrs playing pass the parcel with Serenity crying on and off, was getting well stressed :cry: but she quiet now.


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Suze.

We used CBFM this month, BD'd on eve before 'high' and day one of 'peak' so couldn't have done much more. I've not been taking anything else this month though :)

We'll see! TMI but been really wet since ov


----------



## allmuddledup

I remember those demanding feed days Suze. :hugs: What's the main difference between Ava's feeding and Oscar's? Was she not demanding? I vaguely recall feeling like Xander was chained to me due to the BFing because it felt like I couldn't be away from him more than minutes in the firsts few months due to the need to keep the whole supply and demand chain going. I wonder what it will be like with Jazzle. I'm really hoping she cops on to the whole BF thing more easily than X did. He was clueless! Took almost an entire month before he could simply be popped onto the boob at meal time. He had terrible problems latching on. If I hadn't vowed that BFing was the one thing I would acheive for X I would have given up. So glad I didn't though cuz he turned out to have a cows milk allergy! :shock: 

Poppy, I'm sorry to hear you've had a rough time with Serenity tonight. :hugs: We got terrible crying jags in the evening with X between 2-4 weeks old. It was very distressing. Did any of your boys go through the same?

Puppy, I think you've got a very decent chance of conceiving. Your BD this cycle is the same as mine was the cycle I conceived Jazzle (in conjunction with CBFM that is). Do you normally not get that wet after Ov? I varied from cycle to cycle myself. Never figured out what made the difference. :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

No, i'm usually pretty dry. I used to take epo to try to increase ewcm and green tea but it didnt make much difference. Left it all along this cycle and more than ever! Weird.


----------



## Inoue

Good luck puppy!! :happydance:


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## allmuddledup

Yes, good luck Puppy!! :dust: It sounds very encouraging that you're making more CM on your own. I started naturally producing loads of EWCM the cycle before I conceived Jazzle. I still don't know what made the difference for me or if it was just my body finally having fully recovered from my pregnancy with Gerri. :shrug: Either way, it's encouraging! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Good luck PC :dust::dust::dust:

AMU yes two of the boys had Colic, its hard work when you cant do anything for them, but VERY stressful being the parent listening to those cries. Hope she ok tonight.


----------



## 9babiesgone

My son had colic for about 3 months . It was awful. I don't know how anyone does it for longer. :hugs: how is everyone? Puppy sending :dust: and hugs to everyone else. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Inoue

Soooooo its CD16 for me today (first cycle after my loss) ~ do you think i can say i got a possitive OPK today?? :shrug: :blush:



PS: Were not 'trying' yet, but i would like to know that my body is returning to norm :thumbup:

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## allmuddledup

Good luck Poppy. :hugs: On one hand it's reassuring that she's not the only baby you've known to have colic. On the otherhand, there is little that is more stressful than your newborn baby crying inconsolably for hours on end. It's truly distressing. :wacko:

Thanks Shana. :hugs: I hope you are doing alright. How are you feeling now? :hugs:

Inoue, yes, that does look like a positive to me (the last one). :thumbup: you might try testing throughout tomorrow to see when the surge drops off as well. Do you monitor your BBT? I find that's the best way to confirm ovulation as you can get secondary LH surges sometimes if your body doesn't manage to ovulate from the initial surge. Good luck hun. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am ok besides the fact that my kids woke me up at 5 am. Lol.


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm glad to hear you're feeling ok Shana. Kids, eh? Do yours always get up early or was this a one off?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Wll my son always gets up around 6 am but not both of them and not this. Early. Yikes.


----------



## Deethehippy

9babies- hope you are doing ok, sorry you got an early start! :hugs:

Inoue - it looks promising with the OPK's - i have no clue about them but like Muddled said, if you do more over the next few days you should know for sure.

AFM - I am waiting until 2012 to TTC again, have to find out about my headache problem first and also just enjoy christmas etc. Hoping to get back to some serious :sex: in the new year!

Hope Serenity is doing well Poppy, do you have any more pics of her?

Hello to everyone else :hi:


----------



## Suze

AMU I think the difference between Ava and oscars early feeding is similar to what you said about X, Ava wasn't very good at it to begin with and didn't actually suck for the first 10 days. As you know Oscar started at 30 minutes old and I feel like he hasn't stopped since! I suppose both were as demanding in terms of time and feeling tied to them. With Ava I struggled more with this and with the demands of cluster feeding but with Oscar I knew this is how it would be and so being prepared is helping. I'm also more confident in un-latching if I need to, like to go to the loo or attend to Ava. I feel Oscar is greedier than Ava but I'm also fine with that and if I have to sit cuddling and feeding Oscar for hours every evening then that's gone with me, I cant think of a better way to spend my evening....I feel a bit guilty that with Ava I slightly resented the tie of it :blush:
I suppose it all boils down to the transition to parenthood being greater and a bit of a shock really with your first than subsequent babies! 

Oops I've rambled a bit there!


----------



## cazi77

A little update from me ................. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PB280019.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh wow Cazi!!! :wohoo: Congratulations!!! Sending you tonnes of sticky :dust:. Keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

*CONGRATZ CAZ KNEW YOU'D GET YOUR BFP *​


----------



## puppycat

:happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

Congratulations Cazi :D

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

Congrats caz


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Cazi

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

Thank you. Just done a digi and got pregnant 1-2! I'm terrified! My boobs don't hurt and I think its a bad sign. They are very veiny and feel fuller but don't hurt?? I really hope it works out this time.


----------



## puppycat

Oh my goodness Cazi - that's amazing!
I am so happy for you, what a fantastic early Christmas presents!!

Leave ya boobs alone woman! :haha:


----------



## Inoue

How awesome! Congrats Cazi :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Never had sore boobs till wk 8 with serenity, then sickness for 2wks... you be ok caz :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Huge congrats cazi.. and I agree leave your boobs alone.. mine didnt hurt either.. or anything at 3 weeks.. give your body some time.. and honestly for me (everyone is diff) the only time my boobs hurt really bad i miscarried.. 

Sending you tons and tons of sticky dust.. so happy for you..


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! I've just come across this thread and I thought I'd like to join your group if you don't mind. 

X


----------



## puppycat

Hi Madrid, you're more than welcome to join us.

Are you TTC atm? Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## poppy666

Welcome madrid think ive seen you on soy thread :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi again!! Yes poppy I've seen you there too :winkwink:

Yes, I'm ttc. Let me introduce myself: I had the coil removed in September last year. The following month I was pregnant but unfortunately I had a mc on the 2nd of January when I was 10wks. After the mc I was devastated but more determined than ever to go for it and in May I decided to start using soy. I was hoping to get a shorter cycle and I got my bfp instead. Very happy then and thinking it was going to happen for us but again I had a mc on 2nd August at 10wks. I couldn't believe it was happening all over again, same weeks and 8 months later.
It's been 2 af's since the 2nd mc. First cycle was useless as my dh was away when I was O and last cycle I was taking FertiliTea but it did nothing to me apart from another 40 days cycle. 
Today I'm on cd5, taking soy again cd2-6 and hoping for the best again!!

I'm looking forward to get to know you all day by day!

Thanks

X


----------



## puppycat

So sorry for your losses hun. You're in good company here, we have ladies in all scenarios; a new bfp today right through to week old baby mommas.

I'm
Ve been TTC my second since November last year. We m/c January 1st, April and July. I have been referred for fertility testing but not heard anything yet (going to chase next wk) i already have a daughter who has just turned 2, she's a busy handful atm but lush.


----------



## lilrojo

Welcome to the group madrid... fxed this will be the lucky cycle for you.. and i shall introduce myself to you.. :) My name is logan im 25 years old.. have a wonderful 2 year old daughter.. got pregnant and mc'ed in nov. last year at 12 weeks.. joined this wonderful group of women.. and took 6 cycles trying (first opks then purchased the cbfm) worked on first try but unfor. mc'ed again in May at 5 weeks.. and used my cbfm again in June and here i am almost 27 weeks pregnant with number 2.

This is a great and very supportive group of women... we all cheer each other on no matter where we are and are there in any way we can be.. hoping your ttc journery will be a short one..


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks puppy and sorry for your losses too. I also have children, 2 to be exact, daughter and son, 11 and 8 years old. I never thought I'd be ttc ever again but then I changed my mind and here I am! It shouldn't be so hard I keep telling myself. We'll get there sooner or later!
Nice they're referring you but I hope you'll get your bfp before then.

X


----------



## puppycat

6dpo so testing sooon......


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks lilrojo! Do you know what are you having?

puppy not long to go then. Fx'd hun!


----------



## Kaede351

Welcome Madrid! Nice to meet you :D

I'm Kaede, I'm 22 (23 in 7 days! :O). DH and I had been actively TTC for about 10 months when I got my first bfp, but I had a MC last March at 6 weeks. I was quite a bit overweight at that time and I was told by the doctor at my first appointment that I would be "lucky to ever carry a baby to full term if at all at your current weight.", which really made the MC worse... Because of course I blamed myself (I know now he was just being an arse, but at the time it really hurt). So in August last year I joined slimming world. I hoped it would help me lose weight and that the weight loss would help my cycles become more regular. They had ranged from anywhere between 10 and 45 days. Up until my current bfp I had lost nearly 3 stone and my cycles were happy 28-30 day ones :D Another 14 months after my mc, though, I was starting to give up. I read on here about the Soy and thought... What the hell, it can't hurt to try for 1 cycle! But hey presto! Lo and behold I got my bfp that very cycle! After just over 2 1/2 years TTC (including a few moths before actively trying where we were NTNP) I got my bfp :D 

The journey wasn't always fun, but meeting these ladies here really helped me through! I hope yours (and all the other ladies who are ttc's) journey has a happy ending really soon! 

Oooh, not long now Puppy! Keeping my FX'd for you hun :D

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

My name is shana. I am 25 and I have been ttc for almost 3 years. W have lost a lot of bAbies. And not sure if I am still ttc . But I am glad to meet you Madrid. And :dust: to all those still waiting.


----------



## allmuddledup

Welcome to our group Madrid! :wave: I'm sorry for your losses. :hugs: You've come to the right place for a lovely supportive and all-inclusive group of ladies. Including yourself I think we now have 4 ladies TTC at the moment, some WTT, 1 new BFP, several 2nd-3rd tri pregnancies and a whole bunch of babies have just been born over the last couple of weeks and months. :happydance:

AFM, my abbreviated history is in my signature... I have a 6 year old son from a previous relationship who is my pride and joy. My partner and I had an ectopic pregnancy in Aug 2009 with a coil in place. That was a massive shock. We then began actively TTC a few months later and managed to conceive quite quickly but had an early miscarriage in March 2010. It appeared at that time that i seem to have PCOS. It took another several months to conceive again in Oct 2010. We learned our baby Gerri was affected by a serious chromosomal disorder in December and made the heartbreaking decision to say goodbye to our little one on Boxing Day. I was encouraged by Pip to join this group in the new year and have found all of the ladies here tremendously supportive. I truly believe I wouldn't be pregnant now if it weren't for the support I have received here. I managed to conceive again in June 2011 (I think she implanted on Gerri's due date) and I am now almost 26 weeks pregnant and looking forward with much excitement to meeting my rainbow baby Jazzle in 2012. :dance: 

I plan to stick around and give my support to the ladies still TTC long after her arrival so I look forward to getting to know you on here. :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Hi Madrid and welcome. My siggy basically tells my story so far ........

Hope you get you BFP soon xxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Madrid :flower:

Welcome to this lovely group of ladies who have practically saved my life and been the best friends anyone could hope to have on this hard journey. :thumbup:

I have a son who is 11 and a daughter who is 9 from a previous relationship. Me and my current partner have been together 6 years in feb and we would like 1 child together. Unfortunately we suffered a miscarriage last christmas at 8.5 weeks and another one end of august at 12.5 weeks. 
I will be TTC as of jan 2012 as i have some migraine/balance problems & need a MRI.

I wish you tons of luck for the future ......:flower:


----------



## Kaede351

Umm... I have a question... how od you ladies feel about your OH's and porn? I just found some pictures of random cartoon porn (wierd I know... I don't understand how anime is sexy but oh well), and I'M not really sure how to feel about it. My first reaction was... not surprised really, considering I haven't really felt up to dtd lately. But then when I think about it, I feel a bit hurt... does he enjoy looking at these pictures more than he enjoys looking at me or am I just being sensitive. I'm feeling like I wana cry but feel like I'm overeacting...

XxX


----------



## puppycat

DH used to sell porn films, copies, naughty boy.

I'd be more hurt if they were real women tbh :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Its a tough one Kaede but i try to accept that men are men and they like to look at sexy stuff (woman walking up the street, stuff on tv/dvds or sexy pictures) Its just part of their nature i think. I don't think that when he looks at images he is comparing them to you in any way, he just likes the images or ideas. He loves you or he wouldn't be with you. I for one love Johnny Depp and he obviously looks nothing like my OH but my OH is the one who i want to be with. Do you know what i mean?
I'm sure some women can like looking at stuff too. I think its just normal hun.
Sometimes its better out in the open as well :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I asked him about them when he got home and he said he just liked the looking at them because they're well drawn? And that I should delete them :shrug: I told him I don't mind him having them and looking at them or even "doing things" with them... But I told him they kinda made me feel bad that I'm not giving him what he needs right now.

I've never minded him looking at things or whatever, I understand that guys will be guys. He's never been interested in any female celebrities and he never looks at other women when we're out... So I think it just kinda caught me by surprise when I found them. 

It's ok, we talked about it and it's all ok :) my hormones playing up again XD

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies and thank you all for the warm welcome messages. 

When I had my children many years ago now I never had to do anything special apart from bd. I didn't use opk's, temps or anything at all. With my ds it took 9 months but I had no complications whatsoever. The fact that I got pregnant so quickly last year & the mc was a shock to my system. Maybe I had the idea it'd never happen to me. I don't know. But the second one was even worse. You never think you'll have to go through the same again. 
Now that I see many of you ladies with more than two losses in many cases I feel scared it may happen again. The uncertainty is a horrible feeling particularly be ause I know I'll continue no matter what. What I'm trying to say is that I'm afraid it'll never happen again to me & the thought leaves me sad and empty inside. 
Have any of you felt this way before?

It's my last day taking soy. Just had my last dosage and even though I'd planned to take 200mg today, I've changed my mind & stayed instead with the 160mg as yesterday. I've been suffering all day with a terrible headache & I'm sure is the soy. Hope tomorrow it'll be better even though it's gonna be a superbusy day at work with the strike in the uk. 

I don't know what to say about the pics. I'm glad you discussed it though. It's always the best to communicate & express your feelings. 

X


----------



## pip7890

Hi Madrid

Welcome to the group. I've added you to the front page.

Apologies for brief post. Typing one handed with sleeping rainbow on my left hand.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Kaede :hugs: I'm glad you're feeling better about the whole porn issue now. I do understand those mixed feelings when running across your man's porn. I think my reaction has always been affected by my security in the relationship (how devoted I feel my man is to me independent of the porn) and also what the porn is of. I think I'd be quite tickled if I discovered my OH liked looking at anime porn. I think the most upset I ever got over an OH having porn on his computer was when I accidentally ran across old pictures taken of him with an ex-gf that he still kept around. :sick: Second to that was rather degrading porn of women doing things I don't do. These two instances bothered me. Needless to say, I'm not with that man anymore (porn wasn't even the issue). :nope: I can live with knowing my OH has been giving himself a hand in front of X-tube or some other down-to-earth banal sort of porn. I think it'd be kind of cute if he was into cartoon porn. I'm not bothered by him wanting to have a sly look at pictures of "tantalising" women. So long as he treats me like I'm the centre of his universe, I can live with him using a little mental stimulus to help himself out occasionally if I'm not able to offer him the pleasure myself. :shrug: He doesn't give me a hard time about not being in the mood and I don't give him a hard time about doing something most men find necessary. He's such a good man to me and my son and rarely leaves any clues when he's helped himself so I don't see the point in busting his balls about it if I do happen to see x-tube on the Internet browser history. :haha: It's no biggy in my book.


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Madrid! We must have been posting at the same time. Your fears are completely normal. I feared the same thing myself (that I'd just have loss after loss after loss and would just keep going til it killed me) but I have also learned from this group that there is hope after loss. Even multiple losses. I suppose it's important to try not to make assumptions about what will happen next time but to just keep hope and not give up unless you feel it is the better choice for you. You won't regret getting yor rainbow baby when the day comes. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Muddled got it in one.

I worry all the time about getting a BFP but it's also what i want more than anything. It can be so hard to work out what's going on in my mind but deep down i can't stop TTC incase that's my month. I have said a few times i wouldn't try and then i'd get closer to ov, ewcm etc and panic then TTC anyway. Lol.

We cannot guarantee the next BFP will be our rainbow but we CAN guarantee the support of everyone here either way :)


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks AMU :) I honestly never thought it would bother me, I know he used to look at porn when we first got together, but I think he was embarrassed I'd found out at that point and promised he'd stop. I'd never thought about it since, I didn't even think it was a big issue back then lol. 

I think I'm just feeling a bit self conscious, with my ever expanding belly making me feel massive lol. To see pics of these rediculously proportioned anime characters made me wonder if that's what he preferred? Sounds so silly, even to myself lol. I shouldn't have let it upset me, but there are a few things that have made me cry lately that never normally would :/ For example lol... I was typing up some paper work the other day and I kept making spelling mistakes. Now spelling has always been a strong point of mine, and seeing those ugly red underlines every 2 seconds on Word, made me so angry I literally cried... I mean wtf?! Seriously lol. When I'd calmed down after my little outburst I felt SO stupid. I guess we just have these lovely hormones to thank lol.

Anyway, I think we've well and truly made up XD He offered me a massage to make me feel better and we ended up having some fun lol. So off to bed now rather a lot later than I had anticipated, but happy haha XD

@Madrid - I know I only had 1 loss, and I couldn't even begin to imagine what it would be like to suffer through 2 or more. But there were definitely days where I wanted to give up, but somehow, in a wierd way, knowing I wasn't the only person going through it all helped me keep going. That's why I think that forums like these are godsends, especially when you find such a lovely group of ladies :)

XxX


----------



## Suze

Wow Cazi congratulations :wohoo: Over the moon for you!

Welcome Madrid and lots of luck to you. 
Basically I have a daughter who is almost 2 and a half and a gorgeous son who is 4 weeks old today. They are both my life and my rainbows, before my daughter I had an early loss and a ruptured ectopic, losing one of my tubes. Following the birth of my daughter I lost a baby boy Joe at 17 weeks to a chromosomal abnormality, triploidy. I then fell pregnant again and sadly lost again last Christmas at 12 weeks. That was to be the end of ttc (not my choice) however a little surprise came along who is currently feeding off me as I type :cloud9:


----------



## ann89

Hey just wanted to let you know I got my bfp on nov 3rd!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Ann! 

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Congratulations Ann! :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations Ann xx

AFM - I feel so ill. Sore throat and cold. I went to bed at 9 last night but cannot sleep :-(


----------



## Kaede351

Congratulations Ann! Reckon we've got our next massive round of BFPs? Haha

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you ladies! You're all so lovely. I was even crying while reading your posts. Everything feels a bit too much for me at the moment. I guess we all have our up & downs. 

Huge congratulations Ann!!!!!!! H&h 9 months to you Hun!!!

Xx


----------



## puppycat

Oooooh another BFP! :happydance:

Have my first counselling appt today, hope it helps so i can get off these flippin tabs.


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Ann and Cazi! (not sure if i saw your BFP before Cazi) :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Got an positive opk today, should we do the deed? I am nervous about it, thought I was ovulating a few days agobut I guess not. I am now on planaquil for my lupus. Paid almost $300 for itbc insurance wouldn't cover it.


----------



## lilrojo

Can you ttc while on that 9babies.. i wouldnt have a clue.. but if its safe its ultimately your and oh's decision on whether to keep trying..

Congrats ANN... :) wahoo roll on bfps.. :) :) :)


----------



## Kaede351

I think baby is moving up now. I feel like I have something constantly pressing under my ribs lol, and I've been getting the occasional kick to my sternum lol. I guess that's why the heartburn is so bad XD 

How is everyone?

XxX


----------



## randomxx

Caz and Ann big congratulations. 

Madrid hello and welcome lol. 

I'm on CD 14 but don't think I've OV'd yet. x


----------



## puppycat

Girls I'm going out of my mind and none of you are here!! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1147.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pip7890

I'm here. Posting from a phone so can't see the pic too good! I'd like to think there's a line. Fingers crossed for you. 

Pip x


----------



## randomxx

puppy I'm here and I'm pretty sure I see a faint line. Eeeeeek!!! I really hope it is one. Can you invert (think thats what you call it) the image? x


----------



## puppycat

IRL it's really obvious - especially now it's dry. BF and neighbour saw it straight off, no squinting! lol

I don't have the softwar (or know how!) to invert. I have cramps, dull ones, so hope that's ok


----------



## randomxx

I don't know how to do it either or I would. I had cramps with Lewis and he's here fine. Can you get a digi??


----------



## poppy666

cant see line once invertedi tried but can see it perfectly fine on pic :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Scared :cry:


----------



## poppy666

You be ok :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







pc.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cazi77

Congrats again puppy!


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh wow Puppy!!! :wohoo: I think I see a line too!!! Eeek!!!! :wohoo: Can you do a digi? Normally, if there's enough HCG to see it on a regular test it will show up on a digi. Oooh, fingers crossed so tight for you!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Congrats puppy! You deserve this so so much, I can see the line for sure. Woohoo! I am now in the 2ww, after deciding to try one more time, si nce I am on new meds.


----------



## Deethehippy

Puppy - don't be scared hun, we are all right behind you, be happy!! I think it deffo looks like a line :hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls - have to book Drs tomorrow PM, funeral in the morning, early.
Off out to a candle party tonight too so going to have to leave you ladies waiting for more tests!


----------



## Kaede351

Eeeeee, congratulations puppy!!!!!!!! :D :happydance:

Ahh, so exciting! All these new BFPs :D 

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

I reckon we've got our next wave of preggo ladies ushering in now! :wohoo: Who's next???


----------



## Kaede351

Oooooooo, I am one VERY angry pregnant lady right now!!! I was talking to my step-cousin the other day about what we're having and baby names. She is 1 week behind me (I might have mentioned it before, I can't remember) and I said to her that I would have loved to have been having a girl, purely because I loved the name we had picked so much (Jessica Marie). But that it was ok because we were till going to use it in the future if we ever have a girl. She said a few names and the chat continured happily...

Just now on facebook I log on to see a status from her saying something along the lines of "My new baby girl will be called Jessy-Jane" Ohh, I nearly hit the roof! I am seriously SO angry with her right now I could cry! There's no point in saying anything to her about the conversation we had as that too was on facebook and nobody else saw it... she will just say that I'm being bitchy etc. But I already gave up on the other girl name I liked because a lass at work called HER little girl the same thing after I said to HER it was top of my list (my two top names were Lily-Mae and Jessica Marie). Oh I'm just SO angry >.<

I know it's totally irrelevant because I'm having my little Harrison, but still! if I had done that with a name she liked all hell would have broken loose by now!

God I hate my family sometimes :dohh: 

(Sorry about that outburst! I just needed to vent lol -.-)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm sorry you're feeling so upset Kaede. :hugs: I can understand to a certain extent as my favourite girl name (Isabella) that I chose over 20 years ago is popular beyond reason now (though it was rarely heard of at the time I decided that's what I wanted to call my daughter if I ever had one...). I've had to do a lot of soul searching and rethinking about it and decided not to use my favourite girl name due to its excessive popularity now. I have managed to find another name that I am very happy about though and life will go on. I also knew someone when I was pregnant with Xander who was really quite nasty towards me when I told her what I wanted to name my child if it was a girl (though X turned out to be a boy) because she had always wanted to name her child Isobel. She wasn't pregnant at the time but was very territorial about the name and really quite upset me with he attitude about it. As it turned out, I had a boy and she went on to have a girl she named Isobel about a year later. I was of course happy for her getting her wish but it always pricked me a bit that she had been so awful towards me for wanting to use a similar name and I didn't even get to use it! (and I had desperately wanted a girl at the time as well) I don't know what to say to make you feel any better about your step-cousin's choice of name but I think it's just something you'll have to find a way to accept and let go of. You can still use any name you like if the day comes that you have a little girl too but in the meantime it won't do you any good to get upset over it and making a fuss over it with your cousin is only likely to cause resentment on both sides, which isn't going to help anyone. I hope you are able to find peace with the issue and move on. I do appreciate that it's a really hard one to swallow though. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Kaede I much prefer your use of the name Jessica. Your step-cousin's baby will have a name which sounds very similar to Jessie J and that makes me think of tie-dye catsuits! The names are very different anyway. 

I've never had a problem with people copying my names. No one ever likes my choices lol!

I'll update the front page with our latest :bfp:s when I'm on the laptop. 

:dust: to those who want it!

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

That happened to me years ago, i always loved the name Autumn for a girl and thats what she was going to be called if i was ever blessed, but a family member called her daughter that a year later... i was fuming :growlmad: 

So once i found out what i was having this time only you guys on bnb knew the few names id chosen nobody else.


----------



## Suze

Puppy :) :wohoo: OMG congratulations!!! So so happy for you, it does seem like a new wave of bfp's is upon us :yipee:


----------



## Kaede351

I prefer Jessica to Jessy... And yes, I noticed it sounded alot like Jessie J too... Which is probably partly why she chose it -.-

It's just really irked me that she chose a name I specifically told her we were DEFINITELY going to use at some point of we ever have a girl. I'm glad we live so far away from her... She's about an hour away. And we will still be using Jessica if/when we have a girl... Just means she'll be telling everyone we copied her. Which really annoys me >.<

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

Puppy congratulations!! I definitely see the line there!! How exciting!!

Kaede I understand what you mean about people stealing names but I agree with pip and I don't think they sound similar. I prefer your choice too.
The day before I had my first mc I remember we were discussing with the children possible names for the baby, for boy and girl. Then the mc happened and the names have been left there waiting on hold. But last February the wife of a friend of my dh had a baby girl and as they were talking about suitable names my dh had the clever idea to suggest my girls name to him. There he comes back home telling they are going to give her my name. I was fuming!!!!!! As if it wasn't enough to have to deal with the mc, now his wife (who I dislike a lot) had to take the name away too. Happily for me they changed their minds later so I'm hoping I'll use it one day.

Waiting to O here!! Starting opk's tomorrow maybe.

X


----------



## Deethehippy

Don't worry so much about names everyone, its just so wonderful to have a child/be pregnant don't you think? :flower:
I am not meaning to sound bitchy to you all by that comment btw (i really like all of you) but thats just the way i see it right now! Feel lucky for what you have :flower:


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry Dee, you're right. And I am very greatful. I'm always saying how lucky I am to my family lol... I think they're getting sick of me saying the same thing over and over XD

How is everyone today?

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Happy 26 weeks AMU and happy 27 weeks lilrojo from wednesday :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Such a good point Dee. :hugs:

Thanks Kaede. I'm feeling like I have a wriggling bowling ball living in my tummy. Very painful at times but always delightful. :cloud9:


----------



## xSamanthax

Wow congrats Cazi and Ann :dance: 
OMG Puppy!! I'm on my phone but think I can see a line huge congrats hun :hugs: 

:hi: Madrid, I'm Sam I'm 27, I have a 7yr old daughter called Ellie and I had a MC in Jan of this year at 9weeks :cry: I was really lucky and got another BFP after my first period after the MC (so about month later) which turned out to be my beautiful rainbow baby boy who is called Scott-Antonio and is 10 days old :)
Welcome to the group :hugs:


----------



## randomxx

Happy 26 weeks AMU. 

How is everyone. 

I am sooooo happy just got a second line on my opk still faint but all the same its a second line and on CD 15, my fertility friend estimates my possible ov on cd 29 due to my 42 day cycles. I'm hoping this is a good sign and it means my cycles could be returning to normal. xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! I'd like to share something with you. My son gave me this last week. Please read the message at the bottom. He nearly made me cry. Isn't it sweet what he says? :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0432.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## puppycat

Awww what a sweetheart


----------



## Deethehippy

Thats so cute Madrid  I love kiddies notes.


----------



## puppycat

here's todays test


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations puppy!!! That's definitely darker than yesterday's. Are those superdrug test? They are very good ones I think. When are you going to the gp?


----------



## puppycat

That's 10dpo, middle of the day after 2hr hold! So happy :)
Gp on Monday, didnt have time today :(


----------



## Madrid98

Try not to worry too much! I know is easier said than done and I'd probably be nervous if I were you but try to relax. Do you think your gp will refer you to the early pregnancy unit? I hope he/she does.


----------



## puppycat

Yeh they said they'd refer straight away to make sure my body's doing everything it should.

Here's all 3 for progression :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1160.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Kaede351

That is definitely darker! :happydance:

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Looking good Puppy :thumbup: Congrats hun :flower:


----------



## randomxx

Yayy Puppy, so happy for you. xx


----------



## lilrojo

Wahoo Puppy so happy for you hun.. August is a wonderful month to born.. My bday is Aug 12th.. :) Your tests are looking fab..

I agree Dee.. Im so happy to be preg and to have made it... 3rd tri is a big accomplishment after 2 mc's.. Hope to be celebrating your bfp in the new year..


----------



## puppycat

Here you go girls - no squinting!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1165.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## randomxx

Woohoo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I'm so happy for you hun. xxx


----------



## Kaede351

:happydance::happydance: Aaaaah, congrats puppy!!!!

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Nothing is clearer than that Puppy :thumbup: Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats puppy!!!

X


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats puppy.. said it in your journal but saying it here too... so happy for you hun


----------



## BellasMummy

Big Congratulations Puppy!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww Madrid that made me tear up so sweet!! :cloud9:

PUPPY!!!! CONGRATS HUN :dance: :dance: :dance: Fantastic news hun :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all how is everyone. I'm still full of cold and feel dreadful but hoping its a good sign! Going to work hope the day goes quickly xxx


----------



## Madrid98

I think that's a good sign cazi! I've always felt very unwell right after the bfp. It's like my body adjusting to the hormones.

X


----------



## Kaede351

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/386325_10151021296555714_783345713_22222628_504903973_n.jpg

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/383035_10151021295235714_783345713_22222621_445326106_a.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/385463_10151021296675714_783345713_22222629_535145804_n.jpg

Not really sure why the middle one is really small, but there are a few pics from my 4d scan I had today :D

The bottom one I did to compare see if anybody thinks he looks like me? lol. My family all think he looks like Taylor haha. I am SO proud of my little boy after seeing him on the scan! He is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen in my life... I never thuoght it would be possible to love anyone as much as I already love him! :D

XxX


----------



## puppycat

He is the spit of you hun, you look like an angel there!

Also, my 14dpo HCG was 358 :)


----------



## Kaede351

The more I look the more I can see me in him haha. But he is ALOT like Taylor too lol. He has his nose XD And of course i look like an angel! I was asleep ;) :haha:

That's pretty good for 14dpo isn't it? I never got given any numbers... don't think they even checked my hcg level at all :/ either way, I'm glad all seems good :D

XxX


----------



## puppycat

* At 14 DPO, the average HCG level is 48 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-119 mIU/ml


----------



## allmuddledup

OMG Kaede, he's gorgeous!! :cloud9: And yes, I would say he looks very much like you. I don't know what Taylor looks like to compare but he's definitely got you in his features!

Puppy, that's a great first HCG number!! Very reassuringly high. :thumbup: I wonder what a digi would say if you did another one today/tomorrow? At least 2-3 for sure! Looking forward to hearing the next numbers on Thursday! :dance:

Speaking of 3d scans, I'm getting one for Christmas. I got an offer through for a deluxe 3d scan package for £88. Couldn't pass that up as I have wanted a 3rd tri 3d scan from the beginning but thought we wouldn't be able to afford it. Well, I decided to ask Alex if that could be my pressie (as that's about what he was planning to spend on me anyway) and he agreed. :yipee: my scan is on 23 Dec, just in time for Christmas! :happydance: I am soooo excited.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## poppy666

Awww Kaede lovely scan pic's little cutie :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

allmuddledup said:


> I wonder what a digi would say if you did another one today/tomorrow? At least 2-3 for sure!

Hmmmm i wonder.......


----------



## Deethehippy

Beautiful scan pics Kaede - he looks so cute :flower:

Puppy - do another digi! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

I just might :)
I'm trying to remember when i last went to the loo! lol


----------



## Kaede351

Oooo, well those numbers are fabtastic then puppy!!! maybe you'll be the one with twins ;P haha

Thanks everyone, he is a little beauty! I'm totally besotted haha. Can't stop looking at the pictures!

Amu, your 3d scan will be awesome then! You'll be about 31 weeks won't you? Exciting stuff! :D

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Well you were right ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1169.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaede351

I love digis! haha. It's a great feeling when you see they've moved XD

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Thats pretty early for it to say 2-3 isnt it Puppy? I guess that its possible at 14dpo to get that but still seems good :thumbup: Congrats


----------



## allmuddledup

Awesome digi Puppy! :thumbup: I wonder if that could also mean 2-3 babies in there? :haha:

Kaede, I'll just be 29 weeks on 23 Dec. I'm sooooo excited! :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

I guess Thursday's BETA will give some indication but there's a lot of mixed stuff on Google. Only the scan will be definitive - sucks to wait though!


----------



## Kaede351

Ah yeah lmao! I thought you were over a week ahead but you're only 3 days ahead lol! You should still get amazing pictures though! I was looking through the album they had in the waiting area earlier, the pics later on we're fantastic! Can't wait to see them :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

You might be lucky and get an early scan if they think there's 2 babas in there though! So exciting :D

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

Puppy I hope you'll get your scan & that way you can get reassurance. I'm thinking it may be twins. Wouldn't that be lovely? So exciting!!!

Kaede I love your baby's pics!! He definitely looks like you in that pic. 
I think now you feel closer to your baby. He becomes more real iykwim. 

Allmuddleup that's a lovely present! £88 seems a good price too. Just a couple of weeks to get there :winkwink:

Afm I'm waiting to O. My opk was a tiny bit darker today but not close to positive yet. I've had a temp rise today which is unusual for me pre-O and I'm having more cramps so I'm praying and hoping it won't be too long now. 

Dee I just noticed your kids are nearly same age as mine. My dd was born in 2000 and my ds in 2003. Are they fighting all the time? Mine never stop.


----------



## Deethehippy

Hehe yes Madrid, they do tend to bicker quite a bit, drives me crazy but they are really close too


----------



## pip7890

Fab pics Kaede. You've got a handsome fella in there!

Stay away from Google Puppy! They're great numbers and hopefully will be even better come Thursday. 

Can't wait to see your scan pics AMU but looking forward to seeing you the week before even more!

:dust: ladies. Hopefully your rainbow baby will be along soon. 

Oh, WB is 4 weeks old today - where did the time go?


Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Hope your well Pip :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Not too bad Poppy. 

HV came today. Andrew is up to 6lb 13oz, has a head circumference of 37cm and a length of 54cm. She's really happy with him and now we're going to concentrate on getting his weight up. We'll continue with a mix of BF followed by a FF top up three times a day. He's started draining 4oz so we'll start offering 5oz. I've accepted that I have a low supply so doing it this week gives him the best of both worlds. It would be easier to completely FF but even if only 10% of his intake is boob juice then it's still worth it taking into account all the benefits. 

PAL is so hard. Reading through Puppy and Embo's journals brings it all back in respect of the worries. I'm not sure I could put myself through another pregnancy - I think my nerves are shot. OH and I have agreed to give it a couple of years and see what happens. I'll be almost 43 then so it might be too late. If it is I can live with it because we have been so lucky to have our rainbow.

Love and hugs. 

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks for popping by my journal hun, I appreciate you checking in on me when you have so much going on at home with a newborn and the weight gain worries.

I cannot wait to have my rainbow in my arms but at the same time I don't want to wish my pregnancy away - I should be enjoying this since we've tried so hard to get here.

:hugs: I didn't fully understand when you girls were going through it but I'm glad I have you around to hold my hand xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

Kaede they are fantastic scan pics! You have a beautiful little boy there :cloud9: 

Puppy!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: that is a great test hun, so so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Was totally gutted today :( took my pictures to work and was showing them all proud and then the comments started... "errr, it's horrible and creepy!" "eww, that looks so ugly'" "not being nasty, but he looks like he's got warts!" How I didn't burst into tears I will never know. That's my perfect little man they were talking about! There was only one lass who thought they were good. Well, either she liked them or had the decency not to be rude! Can't wait for the end of next week. I'm so ready for my maternity leave after today :(

XxX


----------



## puppycat

How bloody rude :growlmad:


----------



## cazi77

That is awful some people never cease to amaze me! How very very rude!! I think they are fab xxx


----------



## poppy666

Thats so cruel i would of personally said something to them and made them feel crap :growlmad:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry people said horrible stuff Kaede, maybe they were just jealous because your pics are so good, sod them i say! :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Kaede :hugs: This made me feel so sad that your coworkers could be so horrible and insensitive and unimaginative! And they work with children??? Yeesh. :nope: I think your 3d pictures of Harrison are wonderful. It's a bit limited of someone if that can't look at those pictures and see the magic within. Of course they're not going to look like polished studio photos due to limits of technology (which didn't even exist 10 years ago!) and the fact that he's currently floating in amniotic fluid. I think they are wonderful scan photos and I hope mine will turn out just as well as yours did! I've haven't seen many clearer or better than yours but I've certainly seen a lot worse (squashed faces, more floaties and interference, etc). Heck, my 16 week photos of Jazzle are quite scary looking but I think that was more to do with her size and stage of development than anything because her features were so tiny and far from fully formed. :shrug: Seeing your photos convinced me I made a good choice to go ahead and get ours done again now. Don't listen to those silly cows at work. They don't know what they're talking about. :nope:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls :)

AMU... That made me cry haha. I know I shouldn't let them get to me, I just don't seem to be able to ignore them like I used to. All down to hormones I guess.

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Kaede-Your pics are great of your little man.. I love them as well.. but to many ppl, even those i know they think they are creepy.. to see your baby that well i suppose, i dont know.. I love them.. would get one but i worry it will me a vibe.. for sex from the features.. :( So were not.. maybe the next baby lol..

Hope your all well..

Puppy thats great hun 2-3 is fab..


----------



## Madrid98

Kaede just ignore them Hun! How rude anyway to say something like that!

Puppy at what time is your appointment??


----------



## puppycat

I'm leaving any minute but won't have result til about 4 x


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck Hun!! Can't wait for the good news!!


----------



## puppycat

Now we wait :coffee:

3 hrs....


----------



## 9babiesgone

:bfn: at 9 dpo. But still early though I know I shouldn't have tested and got my hopes up


----------



## puppycat

HCG gone up to 828 :wohoo:

I'm overwhelmed!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Congrats puppy good news

I believe I got my faint :bfp: 
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/photo-2.jpg


----------



## puppycat

ooooh pink handled IC.... avoid avoid! Can you get a different test to confirm?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Well I looked at the the test again and boy was I surprised https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/photo-2.jpg


----------



## 9babiesgone

Why should I avoid? I got most of my positives in the past on these. Nd even when I got pregnant with my live daughter.


----------



## puppycat

A lot of the girls on the preg test forum get false positives on these - if you've found them reliable before then you're right to trust it - they can be a bit hit and miss x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Well people say the same about frer on a lot of other forums. I think it depends on the batch. I have never had an false positive on these. On the blue handled ones i have but not the pink.I just felt a little hurt that you wouldn't be happy for me, but instead making me feel bad for using an pink handled one. They are all I got. And I can't buy anything else till later.


----------



## poppy666

Well done PC :happydance:

9babiesgone i dont know anything about pink/blue ICs :shrug: i used one step one's never failed me, but did confirm on superdrug one's... looks positive to me so got everything crossed lovely :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

It's ok thanks poppy. Ididnt know much about them till i started ttc 3 years ago. Lol now I know too muchlol. Omgosh love your avatar pic. She is so beautiful.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks she's a handful already :haha:

3 years is a long time... loads of sticky dust your way and hope the Doctors are keeping a close eye on you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I called my doctor. And she was shocked to say the least bc she thought we weren't trying. And one oopsy on an fertile day lol


----------



## puppycat

9babiesgone said:


> Well people say the same about frer on a lot of other forums. I think it depends on the batch. I have never had an false positive on these. On the blue handled ones i have but not the pink.I just felt a little hurt that you wouldn't be happy for me, but instead making me feel bad for using an pink handled one. They are all I got. And I can't buy anything else till later.

I would never intentionally hurt you Shana, you should know that. I just wanted to let you know I have seen both sides with these. I am very happy for you but like Poppy said I'd really like to see it on a different test too. I know it's hard to keep a level head with all the hormones we obviously endure with the TTC and then pregnancy but we are friends and I only want the best for you :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats 9babies!!! Oh I have EVERYTHING crossed for you hun :)

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats 9babies, i hope your tests continue to give you lines 

Who is left not pregnant in this group now? Is it just me? :cry:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks puppy I know you meant well but instead of congraluting me you just slammed me with that, if it was on the other foot you would be hurt too. I really am just going to back off from this thread for awhile. Bc I really can not handle that someone wouldn't be happy for me. And just it hurts. I know you meant well but it didn't feel too nice .

Thanks kaede.


----------



## puppycat

I think Random is still TTC and Madrid?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Dee you aren't the only one I think. Madrid is too. And I think there is someone I am missing.


----------



## Deethehippy

Ok thanks  Lets hope us last few get lucky soon :hugs::dust:

9babies - Puppy didn't mean anything by it but you know how some tests give awful evaps and such? Thats all. I personally find IC's excellent but its not the case for everyone. You two both have tons of hormones flying around right now dont forget! :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I know but the first thing everyone else says t each other is congrats she gives me it is probably an false positive. I have had no false on these before. And all I wanted was support not critiquing what test I used. I was so so happy when she got her :bfp: . I am just out of this thread. Bc honestly it wasn't wanted. The advise was pretty sad when you hope so uch for this and not even an congrats just get an better test those. Gve false positives. I am ut. You all know where to find me in my journal


----------



## Deethehippy

And things can be taken out of context on the computer sometimes - theres no body language attached and things get read in the wrong way - just saying, now i will butt out.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am sorry puppy. I think dee is right just an miscommunication . Anywys I am moving on. And I am going to take my duaghter to school so if I don't reply that is why.


----------



## puppycat

I am sorry too xx


----------



## puppycat

Btw liking the ticker, it suits you ;)
You're only 3 days behind me going by that :thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks puppy. Nw if my daughter would hurry up and get her clothes on. C are going to be late . We are both too hormonal for our own good. Lol I am blaming baby brain. Hahaha


----------



## puppycat

Oh I'm definitely hormonal - I have no excuses, it's been a stressful few days, I cried when I got my BETA today. Crossing everything for us both :dust:


----------



## allmuddledup

Whoa! I go away for a few hours and all hormonal-hell breaks loose in here! I'm glad to see you ladies worked it out though. I don't think anyone meant any harm, it's just so easy to get hurt feelings online sometimes. :hugs: 

Big congrats Shana. That is a wonderful surprise for you. I wish you the best of luck. :hugs:

Puppy, your BETA numbers are awesome. I can't wait to hear the result of your scan. :yipee:

Dee, you aren't alone hun. Defo you, Madrid and Random left TTC. Inoue will be TTC again in the Spring. Anyone else?

AFM, I was just at my son's school disco and made a fool of myself trying to win a prize in the dance contest. I hoped they would cut me some slack since I was dancing for two but alas we did not win a prize. :haha:

:dust: to all who are still TTC. I hope you are all well. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks puppy, omgosh my daughter is finally at school. O the bus. I am so tired . I walk about 4 miles each way.


----------



## lilrojo

Big congrats Shana.. what a surprise, but a great one :) Looks positive to me too.. hope the dr keeps a really close eye on you.. 

Sending Shana & Puppy each gallons and gallons of sticky baby dust.. :)

Sending Dee, Madrid & Random gallons and gallons of ttc sticky baby dust.. :)

and hugs and love to you all.. 

Anyone have any fun plans for the weekend... me-well tom i have a friend coming that i havent seen a long long time in the morn.. then dh's parents are coming tom night.. then dh works on sat morning.. followed by us taking mckenna to see santa.. should be a fun weekend..


----------



## 9babiesgone

Ging to the docs bc my legs are swollen and red.


----------



## allmuddledup

Good luck Shana. I hope it's nothing serious. :hugs:

Lilrojo, those sound like lovely plans for you this weekend. I hope you enjoy yourself. You just reminded me... My 6 year old son has just declared Santa is not real. :shock:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks I don't think it is just an raynauds I think it is called sometimes with lupus. My ride j ust came. So I am off. Will update when I get back


----------



## lilrojo

Hope everything ends up fine Shana.. keep us posted..

AMU-awww i suppose he is getting more to that age.. if mckenna makes it to 6 i will be very happy.. :) then she will have to go with it cuz she will have a sibling.. :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Seriously -like swear down (like the teens say at work!) my kiddies (now 11 and 9) only just in the last year have stopped believing in santa i think (from something saffron said) They only last year wrote notes to the fairy too and i had to reply and leave by their beds and also they used to search the garden for chocolate after the 'bunny' came :blush: I think i have made them very naieve. :blush:

Nevermind i guess - kids grow up way too quickly anyway. :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yep raynauds just like I suspected . They gave me Nifedipine an calcium Channel blocker. It should help me out. I hope so bc this is super painful


----------



## Kaede351

Hope your legs feel better soon hun. It's awful when you're in pain :(

My back is really painful again tonight. I can't seem to find any sort of position that is comfortable to sit or lay in >.< if I lay on either side my back isn't so bad, but then my hips start hurting, and led on my back my back feels like I have a knife in it :dohh: think I may need a ton of pillows tonight haha. I'd love tone able to sleep on my belly again though!!!

Awww, I didn't stop believing in Santa until I was about 9 or 10 haha. I kinda still have to for the kids at work XD it's lovely to see how excited they are around Xmas! Can't wait until its Harrison that is excited!!! :D

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah and I need to get dishes done but can not stand. I hope your pain ge s away soon. I am just prayin g we both have pain free nights. Can you take anything for the pain?


----------



## Kaede351

I can take paracetamol, but it won't really help I don't think. Just hopefully I fall asleep... Doesn't hurt when I'm asleep :haha: 

You should totally get your OH to do the washing up if your legs are bad hun. Putting them up might help with the swelling.

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah. I am going to rest and make him do them. Anyways I hope you can get some rest an shou feel better. I wish I could help more. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

It's good just to complain sometimes haha. I know nobody can make my back better. It probably won't get better til Harri pops and I lose weight again >.< will just have to keep swapping sides all night so my hips don't get too bad. I'll get a few hours anyway haha.

Hope your legs let you get some sleep! And hope your OH takes good care of you thus evening!

Talk soon, really tired do going to attempt sleep haha.

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

Ok I hope you get sme good rest I remember that horrible back pain well from previous pregnancies. I hope it subsides soon . We could switch hips for s day :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey again. :wave:

Shana, I'm glad your doctor was able to give you something to help with the leg pain. 

Kaede, might I recommend that you consider seeing an osteopath to help you with your back? I see one about every 4 weeks as I have back problems that existed before pregnancy and it always helps me feel better once I've seen him. It's safe treatment during pregnancy and they can help you after birth as well if you suffer any lingering problems. Just something to consider. I hope you feel better in the morning. :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

Congratulations 9babies!!!! Another bfp is great news!! Hope your legs will get better though.

Kaede sorry about the backache but it's common during pregnancy. Is your tummy quite big? Both my babies were very big so that was putting a strain in my back. Maybe you are having similar experience.

Dee don't feel lonely hun! I'm ttc too and no bump yet I'm afraid. Not even O yet this cycle. But I'm unusually relax about it, don't know why. I think is because of the amount of work i have from uni. My mind is somewhere else even though I'm doing the opk's every day.


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Madrid :flower: Hope we both get our BFP's soon.


----------



## Kaede351

I don't think my belly is particularly huge, but I have put on weight around my hips aswell as my belly, and I think the extra weight in general is just playing me up haha. I don't think Harrison is big... He was measuring just below average size at my 20 week scan, but he might have caught up by now, I really don't know lol. The woman at my 4d scan commented on how beautiful and chubby his cheeks were already, so he might have put quite a bit of weight in in the last 6 1/2 weeks :shrug:

I have no idea how to go about seeing an osteopath, my midwife just told me its normal to have a sore back during pregnancy and that a lot of women suffer sciatica. I will look into that idea though! Thanks :D

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies! :hi: How are you all doing today?

Kaede, re: finding an osteopath, your GP may be able to recommend a local osteopath to you (at my GP office there is an osteopath that hires a room and does treatments there on a private basis). Or you could just search for one in your area using yell.com. You can expect to pay anywhere from £30-40 for a treatment. You might also look into whether or not there is a local osteopath college. You can get treatments for about half the price if you're willing to let a student work on you (always ask for a 3rd-4th year student if you can). I hope that helps. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

the line got slightly darker today at 10 dpo and I am starting to think it is sticky, bc usually the lines get lighter if it isn't sticking. Off topic my 3 year old has an bad fever so please send some good healing vibes his way please and tia


----------



## Kaede351

I really hope it IS sticky hun. You definitely deserve it! (I clicked thanks there without thinking... Thought it was a "like" button haha). Hope your little girl feels better soon! How's your legs today? My back isn't so bad, just a few twangs every now and then when I stand up from being sat down. Such a relief haha.

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

It's my son that is sick. We are taking him in bc he is twitchy and his fever didn't go away on it's own. Thanks my legs are s tad bit better


----------



## xSamanthax

Kaede i'm so sorry you had such a horrible time with your co workers and what they said if i could come to your work and :grr: them i would!! 

9babies Congrats hun!!!!! i really hope this is your sticky bean

Sending lots and lots of :dust: for the fanastic ladies that are TC i really hope you all get your BFPs soon :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Ah sorry hun... Hope you're little boy feels better soon :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear 9babies that your son is sick.. hope the dr will do something so he can feel better...

and yay for a darker test.. and praying for a sticky baby

Hope your all well..


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Shana! I'll update the front page next time I'm on the laptop. Hope your tablets kick in soon and your son recovers quickly. 

Sorry to hear about your back Kaede. Have you tried swimming?

Way to go Puppy! Triplets :rofl:

:dust: Dee, Madrid, Random and Inoue - hope I've not forgotten anyone

:wave: to everyone else

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Swimming didn't really help lol. Being in the pool was fab! No problems at all (except sore shoulders where I hadn't swam in ages), but once I got out the pool I felt about 100 times heavier than usual haha. I pretty much dragged myself back to the changing rooms XD guess I'm doomed to endure the bad back  I will look into the osteopath though! I need to make an appointment with the doctor to get something for my heartburn (just as well get it on prescription while I have them all free haha!), so I will bring it up when I eventually manage to get an appointment. Damn near impossible lately seeing as everyone seems to have this sickness bug and flu!

Hope everyone is doing well :)

XxX


----------



## randomxx

Shana congratulations, and I hope your little one feels better soon. 

Puppy do they reckon there could be twinnies in there? When will they scan you? 

Kaede I hope your back eases soon. I had back pain with Lewis, one we bone refused to move to support bump so I had to get a very sexy tubi grip to wear lol. 

I had the scan and everything came back clear so they said its just bad luck and that they will scan me at 7 weeks the next time I get pg. 

Also I think I got a positive opk yesterday so done the baby dance last night. Keeping my fingers firmly crossed I get a bfp this month.


----------



## puppycat

Well i'm not sure tbh, everyone has said twins, even people IRL but i'm not convinced.
I reckon it's one little Poppy that maybe implanted a bit earlier. I don't have any history of twins in my family and neither does DH.


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhh, feeling bummed and selfish today :( We were meant to be going to Sunderland for my Bday, have a meal and give me chance to spend my Bday money. But Taylor started feeling really sick just as we were about to leave. I know he's not faking it, he's gone really pale and sweaty/clammy... But couldn't this have happened tomorrow rather than today >.< now I won't get to go shopping or anything until after Xmas, and by then my birthday money will have gone on other stuff like shopping etc and I'll never get anything for my Bday :(I feel awful for being cross lol, but I was really looking forward to it :(

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry Kaede, can't you spend your birthday money somewhere else?


----------



## lilrojo

Aww so sorry to hear Kaede.. Its so not fun when sickness ruins plans.. its going to happen more and more when lo is here.. then you dont go out cuz they are sick.. :( Hope he feels better.. maybe you can tomorrow ?


----------



## Kaede351

Bless my poor Taylor. He had a nap and felt loads better when he woke up, so he said he still wanted to take me out. I felt extra bad for being upset when he said that, but I couldn't love him more :) He took me for Chinese and we went to the shops. God I love my man :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe my son daughter and me are all sick now. Uggh this sucks. How are u?


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Kaede, I'm so happy to hear you got to have your day out shopping after all! :hugs: Your OH sounds like a real sweetie. :cloud9:

Shana, I'm sorry to hear you are all poorly. I hope it doesn't last long. :hugs:

AFM, not much new to report here. Still trying to get over my cold, and Xander seems to be coming down with something too, he has had a fever since last night. I just put up my complete bump photo progression on my journal today if anyone cares to have a look. It's kinda cool to see my belly grow if I do say so myself. :haha:

How's everyone else? I hope you are all well. xoxox


----------



## poppy666

Found a solution hopefully for Serenitys Colic........................ The vacum cleaner :haha: she instantly stops screaming. White noise has saved my sanity for now.


----------



## allmuddledup

That's brilliant Poppy! And just think, it gives you the perfect opportunity to keep up with the hoovering as well! :rofl:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe thanks that sounds hilarious poppy


----------



## poppy666

:haha: im going to buy a white noise CD to play every night cant afford a new vacum every month lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

Lmao thanks for the laugh


----------



## Kaede351

Just woke up from the weirdest dream! Something along the lines of... I was waiting outside a concert to go in but everyone had to do an audition before they could get in and then some other stuff happened... Can't really remember lol. Next thing I remember is I giving birth!  but the best part was, I saw Harrison clearly! he was beautiful, and weighed in at 6lbs8oz haha... Maybe I'll keep a note of that see how close I was to being right XD afterwards though, I had to stay in the hospital and Harri could go home. When I went home, first thing I did was give him a massive kiss and cuddle because I hadn't seen him for 2 days... My family started yelling at me for waking him up... I woke up just as I was about to scream at them lol.

What on earth it was all about I have no idea, but I would love more dreams where I get to cuddle my baby haha.

XxX


----------



## randomxx

Puppy from your numbers I reckon twins. I had a look online and everyone has those kind of results with twins. :happydance:

Poppy that's hilarious. 

Kaede aww that sounds like a lovely dream, baba cuddles are great. Also your man sounds lovely xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Hey everyone. Hope you are all well.


----------



## puppycat

randomxx said:


> Puppy from your numbers I reckon twins. I had a look online and everyone has those kind of results with twins. :happydance:
> 
> Poppy that's hilarious.
> 
> Kaede aww that sounds like a lovely dream, baba cuddles are great. Also your man sounds lovely xx

Lol, thanks for looking hun. I will be happy for a healthy baby, two is going to be hard work but fun i guess. I cannot wait until Tuesday!


----------



## Kaede351

Eeee, ladies! I just realised that as of 51mins ago I can say I'm in 3rd tri! How scary is that XD exciting! But veeeery scary haha. 13 weeks to go :D

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Happy 3rd tri Kaede!!!! :wohoo: Not much longer to go now!!! :yipee:

I can't wait for Tuesday to get here and to see how many Poppy seeds you've got hiding in there Puppy!! Of course we'd all be happy if there is just one healthy baby but your extra high HCG does make a compelling case for twins. I've got everything crossed that the scan shows all is well. :hugs:

:dust: to you fab ladies who need it. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

So nervous!!! I'll never sleep tonight!


----------



## randomxx

Shana how you feeling today? Better I hope. 

Puppy I'd struggle to sleep as well lol. what time is your appointment tomorrow? Do the hospital reckon its twins?

happy 3rd Tri Kaede x


----------



## poppy666

Think some people have higher Hcg than others. I got my 2-3 and 3wks early too on digi with serenity :shrug:

Happy 3rd Tri sweetie :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Feeling sicker than ever. :( and super jealous of the scans everyone has.


----------



## puppycat

Hey girls, thanks Poppy, I'm glad you had higher HCG and only one baby! I'm so nervous for tomorrow I actually feel sick!!

I haven't spoken to the EPAU about possible multiples etc, I don't think the girls who took my blood knew what dpo I was, I don't want to tell them either :haha:


----------



## laura_2010

Ooohh crnt wait to hear back from you 2mro puppy :happydance: I never had blood levels toook jst staright to epu to find out mine was twins.. :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

LAura did you have early symptoms?


----------



## cazi77

Hi all hope everyone is well. I'm back to ttc again :-( 
I you want full details of my disastrous week the link to my journal is in my siggy. 
I'm gutted :-(


----------



## 9babiesgone

So sorry sweetie. Love to see you back with your forever baby. :hugs: :( I am sad for you. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

I had lots of cramping... didnt feel sick at all untill later but the cramping was the most thing that why I went epu.... How do you feel??


----------



## allmuddledup

Cazi, I'm so sorry to hear your news. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry Cazi, massive hugs x


----------



## puppycat

Cazi :hugs: Thanks for your siggy hun xx


----------



## xSamanthax

So so sorry Cazi hun, sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Update my hcg levels from yesterday were 500 and the day before were 100. So looks great so far


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhh, that's great news 9babies, Hun! Fingers crossed they keep going up :D

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks. I am feeling more positive


----------



## poppy666

:happydance::happydance::happydance: fab news sweetie, got everything crossed for your sticky baby :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks. Hope serenity isn't crying as much for you. I think yo aree the one with colicky baby right?


----------



## lilrojo

So happy to see your levels are going up so much 9 babies.. keeping all crossed this is finally your much deserved forever baby.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks lilrojo how are you?


----------



## poppy666

Yep colicky and a bloody diva :haha: she not been as bad today thankfully.


----------



## lilrojo

I am good thanks for asking 9babies.. nearing the end of this rollercoaster ride of pal.. Getting ready for christmas and all that fun..


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Cazi

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

Thanks pip x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe lilrojo I love christmas time. Glad you are doing well

And poppy hope today continue to be a good one for serenity.


----------



## poppy666

Caz huge hugs for you just read back :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Thanks poppy just getting so fed up. Hoping my luck changes soon xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

So sorry caz :hugs:


----------



## randomxx

Cazi I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:

Puppy how did you go today? 

Shana that's great, looking good. 

xx


----------



## puppycat

Hey Random :)

Scan went well, one beanie measuring bang on for dates. No more sans/bloods now until 12 weeks - eek!


----------



## randomxx

Glad everything went well. The next few weeks will fly in x


----------



## Kaede351

Eeee, puppy so exciting! :D glad everything went well!

XxX


----------



## randomxx

Ladies whats the earliest you can get your BFP after a positive opk? 

I'm so broody, when I had Lewis there was a group of 7 of us on here all due roughly the same time. Well there was 5 of us all started trying for another one and 4 of them have had their second babies now with the last one being born last night. So its only me left :cry:


----------



## allmuddledup

Just wanted to send you some hugs Random. :hugs: I know it is so hard for you to watch your peers flying on ahead of you in the baby making dept. of course it's made even worse by the fact that you've not only not got your own baby on the way but have suffered losses in between. I've had that happen around me in RL and it has taken me a long time to be able to put a smile on my face around the people who have "surpassed" me. It's a lot easier for me on here because I know my peers here have all suffered losses like me and even if they have shot ahead of me and had their babies, I only feel happier for them than I normally would if I didn't know they'd been through hell like me. I wish I could say it didn't matter to me and that I'd be happy for someone regardless of their past experiences but the losses we suffer change us and how we feel about so many things. :shrug: Anyway, I didn't mean to make this post about me, :blush: just saying I really feel for you Random. It's hard to be in your shoes and I hope so much that you will be holding your rainbow baby before 2012 is over and that you can look bak at everything you've been through and know that you will heal. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Random, i am still trying for our rainbow baby and all my BnB buddies are way ahead of me so you are not alone and i know how you are feeling :hugs: I have a hunch 2012 will be our year and hopefully some other ladies too who are still waiting :hugs:


----------



## randomxx

Thanks ladies. I am over the moon for all of my friends on here who have had their babies and the friends in RL who have had theirs I just feel like there's some mad baby boom that everyone forgot to tell me about lol. I literally have 5 babies born to close friends in the past few months one being my best friends little boy, then there's another two due before the years out. I know my time will be soon its just a hard journey, my DH when I tell him i want a baby doesn't understand how I'm feeling. I'm glad I have you all to talk too. 

:dust: 2012 is our year ladies xxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Massive hugs to you too Dee. :hugs: I have a very good feeling about 2012 for you. :hugs: Can't wait to see what it brings!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Random. It took me 3 years to have my daughter. And no one understood how I felt about wanting an bay bc it was so easy for them. And now that I tried for my 3 re it has taken me almost 3 years to even get close to having one. I am so sorry you feel so alone, I am here for support and if you need to vent, vent away we have all been in your shoes before, and we care. I am praying and believing 2012 is your year. :dust: :hugs:


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Was just going through my subscribed threads when this one popped up. It's so great to see so many BFPs in the first post!

Unfortunately it looks like there won't be a 2011 BFP for us. AF is due on/around NYE but we've just been told we're being referred to a fertility specialst for infertility, so I'm not holding out much hope.

Congratulations to everyone who had their dreams come true in 2011!


----------



## cazi77

Hi blueeyedgirl. Sorry to hear you are still ttc. It has been a very lucky thread and lots of this group now have beautiful babies or babies on the way. There are also others, like yourself that havn't had such a good year (me one of them). But hoping 2012 is a better year. Hope you get some answers at your appt. xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Sending love and :hugs: and :dust: to random, dee, caz, and blueeyedgirl


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks 9babies :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Np sweetie. I want it for you and all the rest who haven't had luck yet. I am sending you all my luck and more. I go for my scan today. Pray they see something though it is sit ll super early.


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck with your scan, let us know. :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I got to leave for it. Be back on 1130ish to tell you how it went. It takes about 3o minutes to get there.


----------



## poppy666

Good luck 9babiesgone :hugs:

Welcome blueeyedgirl1 hope this is a lucky thread for you too :hugs:

Afm took serenity to the doctors today cos for last week all she's done is cry during the day and colic at night was getting to stressful, doctor says she has silent reflux and now on medication, so fx'd she settles.


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi BlueEyedGirl! Welcome back. :hugs: I hope 2012 is a better year for you along with our other lovely ladies who have had a less than perfect 2011. Definitely a great place for support here. :hugs:

Good luck at your scan Shana.

Poppy, I hope the medicine helps Serenity feel better. It must be so hard to watch her suffer when she's crying. Bless her. :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing well in the lead up to the holidays. I know it will probably be a difficult Christmas for all us ladies who said goodbye to our Angels around this time last year. Sending hugs out to all of you. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

No pics yet. But they saw two tiny sacs. Couldn't hear an heartbeat bc it is too early. But it looked normalish to me. I am going bck on Monday and I was told I should get pics then to share with you. Not much to see on a pic anywyas bc they were very tiny and hard to see. I am not sure I am secure yet bc of no heartbeat and bc it was so early.


----------



## xSamanthax

:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone TTC :hugs: 
Hope everyone is ok just wanted to show off Ellie and Scott :haha: I put Scott in Ellie's bed this morning while I sorted her clothes out for school and he fell asleep! Ellie sat with him all the time keeping an eye on him :cloud9: 

https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d155/SamanthaMartin1984/IMG-20111216-00720.jpg

https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d155/SamanthaMartin1984/IMG-20111216-00721.jpg


----------



## 9babiesgone

That pic is just gorgeous. What an proud older sister


----------



## Deethehippy

Wow, so its looking like twins Shana! How exciting, i really hope that they both do well and we can get to see a pic maybe soon xxxx FX for you.


----------



## allmuddledup

Sam, those photos are so precious!! :cloud9: Thank you for sharing them. :hugs:

Wow Shana, that's big news. I hope everything goes as well as possible for you and the tiny bubs.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks you guys. I am so so nervous and happy at the same time. Won't be too secure till I can hear heartbeats


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! I'm so sorry I've been missing but I find it hard at times to cope with this ttc journey. On cd23 and I haven't O according to my opk's as I'm still waiting for my +. My temps are still low so I don't know what's going on.

Cazi so sorry to hear about your loss!! How frustrating to go through this pain over and over! I hope you can find peace in your dh and try to look to the future with a positive outlook. You'll get your baby too sooner or later. ((((Hugs)))

9babies congrats on the scan and the two sacs! Can't wait for the next update with your little beans!

Random I can understand very well how you feel! At times it's very hard even to be happy for other people. 

Puppy how are you? Did you get a pic too?

Dee you are 2 dpo so no long before you can start ttc again. Are you looking forward to it? Or a bit scared?

I can't remember all the names, please forgive me, but hello to all and hope you are well!


----------



## puppycat

Hey Madrid

I didn't get a pic, she took 3 pics but put them in my 'file' - miserable woman. She said 'there's no baby to see so no pictures' - I don't care if you can see a baby it's my sac your photoing!! lol.

She took pics of my ovaries too? Dunno why!


----------



## Madrid98

puppycat said:


> Hey Madrid
> 
> I didn't get a pic, she took 3 pics but put them in my 'file' - miserable woman. She said 'there's no baby to see so no pictures' - I don't care if you can see a baby it's my sac your photoing!! lol.
> 
> She took pics of my ovaries too? Dunno why!

Nice to hear everything is ok! :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hey Madrid
I probably wont be able to TTC until feb now :wacko: due to having to wait for some test results that could affect TTC (go read my journal if you want) but i would be trying tonight if i could! As soon as i can i will be :sex: like a rabbit!

How are you doing hun? I hope you O soon.


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Madrid! Good to see you here! I'm so sorry to hear you are still waiting to ovulate. I know how frustrating that is. I conceived on a 40 day cycle once so don't give up hope!! It could happen for you too! :hugs: I've been known to have cycles from 30-45 days long. Super pain in the ass. :wacko: Sending you hugs and O dust! :dust:


----------



## Madrid98

My cycles have only changed since the first mc. They used to be 30-31 days but now I have to expect 36 minimum. This cycle for example if I manage to O tomorrow my cycle would be 38 days. I'm hoping the cycle won't end this time though :blush: 

Thanks for your support!!


----------



## pip7890

Evening ladies

So much going on. Sending you all big :hug:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Samantha he's gorgeous and so much hair lol


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Madrid98 said:


> My cycles have only changed since the first mc. They used to be 30-31 days but now I have to expect 36 minimum. This cycle for example if I manage to O tomorrow my cycle would be 38 days. I'm hoping the cycle won't end this time though :blush:
> 
> Thanks for your support!!

My cycles changed too, and haven't returned to normal 12 months on. Cycle length can can anywhere from 27-36 days, LP varies every cycle, hormonal symptoms are different every cycle, too. Prelim blood tests look like my hormone levels are fluctuating from month to month, I'm sure the FS will do lots more tests to see why.

I've not really found much literature about women whose cycles changed permanently after MC, only for a few months. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Madrid98

Yes blueeyed, it's very frustrating!! The weird thing is that after the 2nd mc the cycles are even longer, 40 days, and nothing helps to reduce them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kaede351

Puppy - glad your scan went well!!!

9babies - wow, twins! I'm jealous haha. I wanted twins XD 

Everyone else - hope yous are all doing well!!!

:dust: to the lovely ladies who are still TTC.

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks kaede I am still an unbeliever about it lol.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Havent been on in awhile.. so much to do with christmas coming.. I just read through though..

Welcome back blueeyed.. praying 2012 is your year.. this is a great place for support and hoping its lucky for you as it seems to have been for all of us.. :) 

Madrid-my cycles changed after my first mc as well.. I didnt have a clue really as to when i would ovulate.. after a few months of for sure timing things right.. at least using the clearblue opks (smiley ones) I bought the cbfm.. first cycle preg. mc and second cycle preg. no mc.. I know they are expensive though.. Praying things work out for you this cycle.. Mine were anywhere from 29-34 days.. 

Wow Shana congrats on the twins.. cant wait to hear that they have strong hbs and see some pics.. hope all goes well for you hun..

Puppy happy that all is going well for you hun..

Poppy-hope the meds help serenity feel better.. and you too.. :) would be tough.. 

Sam that picture is so cute.. def a lifetime keeper ( maybe even frame it) he is just such a handsome little guy..

Pip-hope all is well with you and baby andrew.. 

AMU hope your doing well too 

Kaede how are you doing.. hope your well

AFM-not much new.. just been getting things ready for christmas.. wrapping baking all the fun that goes with it.. cleaned and organzied my bedroom.. i guess we can say nesting has started.. lol cleaned the kitchen.. been buying some things for hospital stay etc.. so getting things done..


----------



## Kaede351

Omg, had a scary moment there! Was sat in the baby's room sorting some stuff out and I sneezed... All of a sudden I was wet!  rushed to the loo in a panic, half expecting to see blood or something... Turns out I peed myself XD I DIDN'T EVEN NEED TO PEE!!! I feel like a scud now lmao :/ maybe time to get some panty liners! (or some adult nappies in this case lmao -.-).

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

I'm very good thanks lilrojo hun :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Haha welcome to pregnancy world Kaede.. and for some even after pregnancy.. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Lol, I have no idea where it came from though! I had literally been to the loo like 5 mins before hand XD I was starting to wonder how long it would be before it happened though... Guess I got my answer! :rofl: I'm just SO glad it didn't happen at work!

Pregnancy rocks ;)

XxX


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Madrid98 said:


> Yes blueeyed, it's very frustrating!! The weird thing is that after the 2nd mc the cycles are even longer, 40 days, and nothing helps to reduce them. Any suggestions?

No suggestions here, I'm just at the mercy of my irregular cycles. I'll definitely be asking the fertility specialist at our first appointment, though.


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey blueeyedgirl and Madrid. :wave: Some women use Soy Isoflavones to shorten their cycles and bring on ovulation (it's been called "natures Clomid"). Poppy is the resident soy expert here. I'm sure she could give you some advice if you wanted to try it. I'm afraid it had the opposite effect on me when I tried it. :wacko: gave me a super long cycle and no BFP so I didn't try it again. Don't know why it had that effect on me when it seems to help most women. :shrug:

Kaede, I can totally relate to your sneezy-wee. :haha: I always seem to leak when I cough. I have an even better wee story in my journal but it's a bit embarrassing. :blush: 

Hey everyone else. :hi: I hope you are all well. :hugs:


----------



## randomxx

hi ladies I wrote a big long message to you all today but Lewis turned off the modem as i pressed relpy :cry:

Shana I'm so happy for you. When's your next scan?

kaede the first rule in pregnancy you need to pee wether or not you feel you need to pee lol. 

I'm a 42day cycler and its driving me mad so if you figure out how to shorten them let me know. I'm giving soy a go next cycle (fx'd I don't have a next cycle)

I had a pregnancy reading from Cara and she was fab she mentioned a name and an ailment that she could never know. She also asked me if I was pregnant and i said not that I know of. As far as she's concerned if I don't test positive this month then I'll be pg very very soon as a wee boy keeps showing up for the present. She told me last june that I'd be pregnant in Sept with a girl (mc august) and would have a boy in 2012. 

Also I have a good friend called Rosie who does readings (shes on a break after having her son) has offered to do me and a few friends a reading well online tonight she asked us if anyone knew a woman called Joan, jan or Jean. She could only get JN. Well the only person that had a link to those names was me and my gran Jean who passed Sept 2010. She said my gran (who she described to a T) had been pestering her to get the readings done since she offered lol. Rosie only knows me online she doesn't know my family etc x


----------



## Kaede351

I got this bfp the first cycle of using Soy Isoflavones :) but whether it was that that did it or whether it was just my time I really don't know... And I can't really comment on whether it helps with long cycles because mine were fairly regular with a few days. But good luck to those giving it a go!!! :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi ladies! I just had a eureka moment that I wanted to share with you lovely ladies that struggle with long irregular cycles. (when not pregnant, I struggle with the same). :hugs:

After my second loss when my cycles started to get really odd and my doctor suspected I may have PCOS, I started using a supplement called Femaprin (an Agnus Castus / Vitex blend from USA) that is used to help regulate irregular cycles. Femaprin/Vitex is a slow acting supplement that takes about 3 months to show an effect but once it does it has helped many a lady to have regular cycles and get a BFP. You should take it daily throughout your entire cycle but stop using it immediately if you get a BFP (I always tested early for this reason). Along side Femaprin I used Wheatgerm oil and fish oil capsule supplements to aid TTC. I found this "magical" concoction was being sold online by this lady that guarantees a BFP within a few months, even with PCOS. I didn't buy her plan but I took the prescribed supplements and I do think they helped. My cycles got shorter and more regular before I conceive after I started taking the supplements. 

If you're interested in trying it, you should take 1 Femaprin, 1 Wheatgerm oil and 1 Fish Oil capsule daily. Femaprin is a standard dose. I bought mine off eBay from a seller in USA as it isn't sold in UK (though you can get Vitex here, just not in the same dose/blend). If anyone is interested, I have an open but mostly full bottle that I'm not likely to use now if you want it. I took Wheatgerm oil bought from Holland & Barrett (only one size) and I still take Eye-Q fish oil supplements (3 daily) though you should be able to use any high quality fish oil supplement (about 1000mg a day). 

There are some special instructions to follow in addition to taking these 3 supplements once daily... 
1) From about 5dpo onwards take an extra Wheatgerm oil on every second day until AF or BFP (i.e. take an extra one on 5, 7, 9, 11 & 13 DPO). This is supposed to aid implantation if you caught the eggy. 
2) Stop taking the Femaprin/Vitex immediately if you get BFP (as it regulates cycles it wouldn't be helpful to carry on once you fall pregnant, though for it to work best, it's advisable to take daily until you get a BFP). 
3) It is advisable to carry on taking fish oil throughout pregnancy. It is fine to carry on taking the Wheatgerm oil too (just once daily) once you get BFP though once you run out you don't need to carry on taking it unless you want to.

Okay, I think I'm done. I hope I haven't bored you all to sleep. It took me a while to track down all this info when I was TTC and had irregular long cycles and it only just occured to me to share it. If it helps anyone I will be so pleased. If anyone in UK wants my spare Femaprin to try it, just PM me (it's from USA). 

Sending love and :dust: to you. :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Wow Random that's strange about the friend and the reading, I love stuff like that. You will have to tell us what she says once she has done it.

AMU that is a really long post! But really interesting, hope it helps some of you lovely ladies. 

Sending :dust: to all you lovely TTC ladies


----------



## Madrid98

allmuddleup thanks for the advice. I'll be using what you suggested if I don't manage to get my bfp this cycle either. I'm using soy at the moment. It worked for me the very first time I used it. With O on cd15 and bfp at 10dpo but then I mc'd and when I've used it after the mc it has made no change to my cycle whatsoever.
Today cd25 and got my +opk. I hope we'll make it this time.

kaede that's so funny! maybe you should start considering the nappies LOL

random that's weird what you mentioned about the reading! 

sam I forgot the other day to tell you that your children are gorgeous. I love your pics! They reminded me of the time mine were little.

X


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Thanks allmuddledup. I've been referred to a fertility specialist in the new year, so won't be taking any supplements or anything beyond my folic acid (and EPO up until when my OPK goes +ve every month) but should anything happen with that and he sends us away empty-handed, I'll look into the Soy.


----------



## Kaede351

Gah! I don't know why I do it to myself >.< I NEED TO STAY AWAY FROM THE SCALES!!!!! I've now gained 33lbs in just under 28 weeks >.< But I can't seem to control it! I've tried eating more healthily, but I'm still gaining like 2/3lbs a week... Roll on gym membership in April :haha:

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

Kaede351 said:


> Gah! I don't know why I do it to myself >.< I NEED TO STAY AWAY FROM THE SCALES!!!!! I've now gained 33lbs in just under 28 weeks >.< But I can't seem to control it! I've tried eating more healthily, but I'm still gaining like 2/3lbs a week... Roll on gym membership in April :haha:
> 
> XxX

It doesn't matter!! You'll go back to your previous weight once the baby is born. Enjoy your diet free time!!


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies! :wave:

Good luck to you ladies TTC. I hope your sticky BFPs come for you all very soon, whatever means you use to get there. It's such a tough road to be on, this whole TTC after loss gig. I hope it's PAL and beyond for all of us soon!! :hugs:

Kaede, I hear ya babe. I was the exact same with my son. I couldn't stop eating and went from 10st10lb to well over 13st. I think it's a baby boy thing. :shrug: It will get better after Harri arrives and you are in control of your own appetite again. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I know I shouldn't worry lol, and I am enjoying a few goodies, but not so much that I an putting on so much every week lol. Ah well, I know that the main thing is that Harrison is healthy (which he is... And bloody strong too haha).

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Kaede I think your at the point to where your supposed to be gaining a pound a week.. so you should be expecting it lol.. I gained 3lbs in 4 weeks for my last appt.. will be interesting to see what this time is.. appetite is just increasing..


----------



## Kaede351

I wouldn't be so bothered if it was just 1lb a week lol. I'm gaining nearly 3lb or more lol :/

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

Hey everyone.


----------



## Deethehippy

How are you 9 babies?


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all thanks again AMU for all your advice! How is everyone. To cut my story short. I've been to see my consultant this morning all tests are normal. Go a referral to Liverpool to the recurrent m/c specialist to see if they can help. My consultant is still +ve that I will one day have asucessful pregnancy.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe caz, good news right? :hugs:,

Dee I am doing well, just tired.


----------



## Kaede351

Anyone got any tips for relieving indigestion? Got it bad haha >.<

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Mints helped mine x


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Hun, guess I'll have to wait it out for tonight then. Shop is closed now :(

XxX


----------



## puppycat

What about tips for MS? So far I've tried...

eating
not eating
mints
water
sprite
potato
bread
milk

all :sick:


----------



## Deethehippy

Puppy - you HAVE to eat little and often even if you dont feel like it, doesnt matter too much what it is but 6 snack meals are better then not eating hun.
Have you tried ginger tea? ginger biscuits? orange juice? cucumber?
And drink plenty of water too! Maybe put some dry biscuits by your bed at night and eat one before you get up? 

Its horrible but it natures way to prevent the mother eating something that could be harmful to the baby or something, it WILL pass. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

I ate a lovely meal last night and then 2 hours later I had that awful dizzy episode - it just feels like no matter what I do :cry:

I know I should be happy to feel so bad but i spend most days until about 3-4pm alone with a busy toddler :(


----------



## poppy666

I got something from health shop Holland n Barretts https://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/nel...=Google+Products&utm_campaign=Google+Products


----------



## Deethehippy

I doubt the meal made you dizzy Puppy, maybe just coincedence?
I wish i was nearer and i would come take laura out for a walk or something to help you out. :flower:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Dee :hugs:

DH is home now thankfully, I might go back to bed, haven't long got up but I think a lie down is in order


----------



## Kaede351

Even now I drink pure orange juice to help with my morning sickness (guess I'm just unlucky that I'm still getting it lol... Although it hasn't stopped me putting on weight obviously lmao). And also, when you feel nauseous, a little something to eat always helps me too. Like Dee said, even if you don't feel like it you should force something down. It really will settle your stomach. Took a little while to find what helped most, but egg mayo sandwiches are my favourite lol.

It's all a good sign though him :) hope you only get it for a few weeks and start feeling better soon :)

XxX


----------



## randomxx

Puppy have you tried Jacobs cream crackers they used to help me. 

Ladies I've been feeling very wet down below, I actually thought AF had started it was that bad. I also had a bit of blood in my CM it looked like a thread if that makes sense. Do you think its a good sign? 

xxx


----------



## pip7890

Nux Vomica helped me Puppy. Also acupressure wrist bands. And drinking lots of water. I kept a bottle with me all the time. 

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Hey ladies, how is everyone? 

Can anybody tell me what braxton hicks contractions feel like? I walked to my midwife's office earlier for my appointment and I had to stop half way because my belly felt really tight and kinda like Harrison was going to burst out of my belly button lol. I'm not sure if it's just because I haven't walked that far in a little while or whether it really was BH's... Just curious. I asked midwife and before I even finished asking her she said "just unfit by the sounds of it" gee, thanks lol :/ but I had a similar pain yesterday and all I was doing was walking around Asda?

Hope everyone is doing well :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Kaede! The way you described it that does sound like a BH to me. Cheeky midwife saying that to you. :growlmad: I get them all the time, dozens a day, but I think that's normal for me (not everyone gets that many so early) and I get them more often when I am active/walking so what you felt definitely fits the BH profile. I expect you'll start to get them more often the closer you get to your due date. In my first pregnancy I used to get confused and think that it was Xander doing a big stretch against the wall of my uterus but then when I had a prod around I'd find out that it was a BH cuz my whole uterus was hard, not just one place where he might be. 

I started getting some uncomfortable contractions last night that I don't think were just BH so I rang L&D and went to hospital to be monitored as I was afraid to go to sleep and wake up in preterm labour. Typically, the contractions and BH both stopped within 15 minutes of being hooked up to the monitor so they sent me home a couple hours later. They said to definitely come back if it happens again though because if I do go into preterm labour they want to give me steroid shots first to help Jazzle's lungs. I would hope they would also give me something to delay labour but who knows. :shrug: since the contractions stopped we didn't discuss it further. Fortunately the contractions didn't come back all night either. I've had a few BH today but nothing that's worried me like last night. Keeping fingers crossed she'll stay put a couple more months. 

How's everyone else??


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, hope Jazzle stays put for a while longer AMU! Glad you're not doing too badly and thanks for the info lol. I said to Taylor I wondered if it might have been BH, my belly definitely felt like it was tight, but I didn't prod too much because I was walking up the main street :haha: I was a bit annoyed the midwife just fobbed me off like she did. Everytime I've asked her a question so far it's been "oh it's normal" without even any kind of concern :shrug: Ah well, just glad I have you ladies here! I'd be clueless otherwise lol.

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

I would say it was a BH too Kaede.. I have been getting quite a few of them now too.. but know its normal and i know the difference between them and real labor.. 

AMU you best keep that jazzle in there for a while long.. 28 weeks is still too early for her.. yes we cant wait to meet her but we want her almost, if not term.. :)

Hope your all well.. cant believe only 10 more weeks for me.. wow.


----------



## Kaede351

Defo not long now lilrojo! :D 12 weeks for me haha, I can't believe how quickly it seems to be going! 

Yesterday's wasn't as bad as today's, I actually had to stop for a moment today. But I wasn't full on walking yesterday like I was today. Was only having a slow wander around the shop so I think that's probably why it went off quicker. Never had anything before that though, so I wasn't really sure lol. But I'll know for next time what it is lol.

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

yeah you may get quite a few from here on out.. if they are regular and consistent-try drinking water, laying in the bath, and laying on your left side.. if they go away false labor if not then go to the hospital..

and i know i cant wait.. once the holidays are over its baby getting ready time lol


----------



## Kaede351

Not for us >.< after the holidays we are still going to be looking at/finalising moving details :/ hopefully we will be moved and all sorted by beginning to mid February though... I hope! I want to be in the new house and have at least Harrison's room decorated and sorted by the time he arrives. Stuff can be piled in the spare room for a whole for all I care lol. As long as the house is liveable!

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

I read you are all well and getting ready for your little ones arrivals. 

Kaede those sound like BH. Your body is getting ready so don't worry but try not to do too many things just in case.

AMU it's nice to hear you and baby are ok and those contractions stopped. Hopefully they are just a rehearsal for the real thing in about 12 weeks time.

lilrojo I guess you are a bit more relaxed about the whole thing as you already have a child. It's weird how our bodies learn from experience.

I'm 2dpo today and of course no symptoms or anything to report. It's too early to feel anything anyway. A bit of a backache that I think may be from a bad posture at work but nothing else.
I had 2 people asking me if I'm pregnant though lol. Only because I fancy having artichokes. I don't think is that weird isn't it? At least in my country!! lol


----------



## Deethehippy

Kaede - i hope you do get moved and sorted by the time Harrison comes, must be kinda stressful, we moved on the 21st december 2 years ago and it was in thick snow and ice, i was pretty stressed, all i cared about was getting the tree up!


----------



## lilrojo

Hope you get all moved Kaede.. that would be quite stressful.. happy its not me.. haha

Yeah madrid its a lot easier since i have been through it all already.. it is scary first go around.. and yay for 2dpo.. Fxed


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, we haven't even bothered with a tree this year. We threw our old one away last year because it broke and didn't see the point in buying a new one if we were gona be moving so soon in the new year. But next year I'm going the full hog with ceiling secs, window lights... The lot haha. Not that Harri will be old enough to appreciate it, he'll only be 9 months only, but I'll appreciate it more with him being there lol.

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Happy 30w lilrojo

Sounds like BHs Kaede

:hugs: AMU - naughty Jazzle!

:wave: everyone else

Andrew is 6 weeks old today. We've been for our 6 week check up and passed with flying colours.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Ahh, glad he is doing well pip!!! I still can't believe it's been 6 weeks already! It has flown over!

I just noticed I made a booboo at midwife's earlier lol... She asked me how many weeks I was and I told her 29... I'm only 28!!! But the dopey moo looked at her little cardboard wheel thing and wrote down in my file that I'm 29 weeks too :haha: whoops! Oh well XD

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies! :wave:

Happy 6 weeks Andrew!!! :wohoo:

Kaede, might I recommend that you go shopping for your new tree and Christmas decs right after Christmas? They will be marked down hugely and save you a bundle on restocking for next year. We picked up a 10ft fake tree at Sainsburys for £3 the week after Christmas last year. Well worth it. :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing alright. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, I was hoping to get some new bits in the January sales, you really do get some great bargains! Not sure where I would put a 10ft tree though lol. 6ft is big enough for our little living room haha.

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Serenity's first proper smile when she'snot being grumpy :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo0129.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4









photo0131.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## poppy666

Glad Andrew's doing well Pip, we dont have our checks till 8wks, just as well ive only just today stopped spotting n first af since the birth.


----------



## allmuddledup

Awwww Poppy, she's gorgeous!!!! :cloud9:

Good plan Kaede! :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, poppy! Those pics are gorgeous! :D

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

She's very cute!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Omgosh she is so dang cute.

I just want ot hold her. :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

You can gladly when her colic starts later :haha: hope your feeling ok sweetie, your ticker looks fab :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Eh had an horrible day yesterdAy but feeling ok.


----------



## Deethehippy

What went wrong yesterday 9babies? You mean from the sickness?
Hope you feel better now x


----------



## puppycat

Well the good news is I have found a cure for my MS - the bad news is it's Coca Cola! :rofl:


----------



## Madrid98

Lol puppy

When is your next scan?


----------



## randomxx

shana I hope your feeling better

puppy can i guess boy then I always wanted coke when I was pregnant x


----------



## puppycat

Sure! I'll die of shock if it is a boy! lol

Here's a bloat pic from this evening
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1197.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh wow Puppy!! Check out your bloaty bump!!! :shock: Nice!! :thumbup:

I love your nightshirt btw. Very cute.


----------



## puppycat

Heh, thanks, it's one at the bottom of the nightwear pile! I'm not doing quite so much washing as I'd like right now :blush:

I asked DH how many he though were in there! lol. Bear in mine I've lost 7lbs too!!


----------



## Suze

Poppy your little girl is a doll :cloud9: Its so lovely to get the smiles now isn't it. 
Also your avatar is lovely and big :hugs: for tomorrow. 
It's hard to believe a year has passed since we all were in not so great places :hugs: all round for all of our :angel:


----------



## pip7890

:hug: Poppy. Thinking of you today. 

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Thinking of you Poppy. :hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Wow thats a great 'bloat' pic! And I have to agree the first thing I thought when I saw it was nice nightshirt! :haha:

Thinking of you today Poppy, sending lots of :hugs: your way


----------



## Deethehippy

Gorgeous pics Poppy and thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies :hugs: Gave Serenity an extra special hug today and feel blessed i was given another chance after my loss. I also believe everyone still waiting will also be blessed too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Well, I've decided... Spending the day sat on a coach at 28 weeks pregnant is NOT comfy haha. Usually I put my feet up, but I can't do it cuz my belly gets in the way XD Also fell asleep in an awkward position for 2 hours earlier... Couldn't sit up straight when I woke up :haha:

How is everybody? :)

XxX


----------



## cazi77

1 year ago today my 1st Angel grew wings :-( 

I'm CT on call today so been in and out of work. Looking forward to my mum's Christmas dinner tomorrow. Merry Christmas everyone xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Yeah i second that, merry christmas everyone :thumbup::xmas12:


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: Caz :hugs:

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE & HAPPY NEW YEAR *​


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry caz :hugs: 

My date is getting closer too and I'm dreading it. Specially as af is due on the exact same date also.


----------



## allmuddledup

Sending you hugs Cazi. :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies. :hugs: I hope today goes as we as it can for everyone here. :hugs: Happy Christmas my dears. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Cazi for yesterday

Sorry about the :witch: Madrid

AMU :hugs: for tomorrow

Merry Christmas everyone

Pip x


----------



## Madrid98

pip7890 said:


> :hugs: Cazi for yesterday
> 
> Sorry about the :witch: Madrid
> 
> AMU :hugs: for tomorrow
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> Pip x

She isn't here yet pip!! lol


----------



## Deethehippy

Merry christmas ladies - thinking of you all :flower::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! :D

I'm visiting you ladies from my BRAND NEW LAPTOP!!!!(Well technically it's a joint present for me and taylor XD) It was an amazing surprise!!!! From Taylor's mum and dad and his grandparents... how lucky! haha. Now I can talk to my girlies whiel Taylor is on the pc!!!!

I hope everyone had some lovely surprises from Santa!!! :D

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Firstly apologies that I haven't been on I've been in hospital.

This is long!

As you know, on Friday I had bad pain which I thought was heartburn but no amount of indigestion remedy made it go away so it stayed with me all day at varying pain levels. When I went to bed it was a dull ache and so I thought I'd sleep on it and it'd all be gone the next day. Sadly not.

I woke at 5am on Christmas Eve with the most horrific chest pains. I struggled to the loo and got back into bed trying to breathe through the pain but I thought 'this is ridiculous' so I came downstairs to call NHS Direct and ask their advice. I gave the lady all my details and she got a nurse to call me back (this is how they do things there and it took over 45 mins from first call to finishing the conversation).

She advised me to call my GP out of hours and get someone to examine me ASAP - so on to call them. They had the same process as above so I got a call back from a nurse who asked if I thought I'd need an ambulance and tbh the pain by this point was horrific and I couldn't breathe deeply because of it so I was starting to panic. I agreed and broke down on the phone so she arranged it.

At about 6.30am I had an ambulance come to the house, blue lights going, I opened the front door and literally collapsed in the doorway. The paramedics were lovely and walked me, one on each arm, in to the ambulance and on to the chair.

I was shaking so much they couldn't get an accurate BP measuring, they thought I was cold because it was freezing out and I had my nightie and a dressing gown on but I wasn't. I'm not sure why I was shaking so much really.

They did all the normal checks; ECG, BP, etc, my bpm was at 130 and I was very scared! They examined me for about 15mins and then suggested that I go in to hospital.

Through all this my husband had slept! I asked one of the paramedics to wake him which they did, then he came down and said he wouldn't come because someone needed to stay with Laura he wouldn't come with me

Anyway, off we went to hospital. On route I started to get a weird cramp in my hands and then pins and needles. I couldn't move my hands and when I mentioned it to the paramedic he told me I needed to slow my breathing and my bpm was at 150. I couldn't move my hands at all at this point and the paramedic rushed over to undo my seatbelt so I could put my head between my legs and concentrate on breathing.

We got to the hospital and they brought me a wheelchair but I couldn't hold the paramedics hand to get off the ambulance because I couldn't move my fingers at all. They took me into the A&E and booked me in, the nurses there took over then and put me on a bed, put oxygen on me, hooked me up with BP monitors and an ECG, put blankets on me and took blood. It was all very quick.

I was left to breathe and calm down for a while (I have no idea of timescales from here on in!) and everything sort of ticked on around me. I had some breakfast which was shockingly awful, my husband arrived at about 8.30am with Laura and the Dr came to see me to examine me and ask me a huge pile of questions.

He said that my bloods had come back positive for a blood clot but he did say sometimes pregnancy can make it positive so they weren't 100%. He said my heart looked fine but my bpm was high, possibly relating to the pain. He gave me a brufen for the pain but the pharmacist later scratched it on my notes and changed it for paracetamol because of the baby. He said he wanted to do more bloods at about 5pm and to keep checks on my blood oxygen levels.

I spent most of the day then lying around waiting for Drs and bloods and updates, not a lot happened really. I tried to sleep but it was so noisy with machines bleeping and nurses chattering (I was right by the desk).

They did more bloods and another Dr came round to check me and ask all the same damn questions. She wanted me to have an xray and said they'd protect the baby from the rays but obviously it isn't ideal - she wanted to make sure I didn't have a blood clot in my lungs. This was early evening, about 6ish? I had the xray and they came back normal which was obviously a relief.

There was another Dr on then after this who said something about checking my blood gases which involved a needle being put along the vein in my wrist - let me tell you this hurt like you can't even imagine!!!! She failed on first attempt and I was literally climbing the walls - crying my eyes out with the pain. She asked me if she could try again but I said no. She kept asking and I didn't give in, she tried to say it was the 'decider' in me staying in or not - that didn't change my mind!!!

They said they wanted to do a scan, they didn't say what type, to rule out blood clots etc but the radiographer said he wouldn't do it until Wednesday so they decided to give me Clexane shots and agreed I could go home as long as I promised to come back every day in between to get the shots.

Haha, more needles! I honestly cannot tell you how many holes and bruises I have! The Clexane shots sting like a biatch after they've been given, the first one was done in my arm but today's I asked them to do in my tummy. That one hurt a little less.

I was discharged last night at 9pm.

Wow this is long! Sorry xx


----------



## Kaede351

Oh dear, that sounds awful :( I hope you're feeling better now chick :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Hope everyone had a lovely christmas!

Sorry to hear about your situation puppy ~ how scary!! My Hubby collaped at home (found him unconcious when i got home from work)and he was supect of a blood clot to the lung. Xray came back clear and we didnt get a final 'diagnosis' like you. Hope you feel better now hun... and congrats on the BFP!!!!!! Not been logged on for a while but saw your sig ~ congrats sweetie. you deserve it :hugs:

My hubby is very anti baby at the moment but we kinda had an 'ooopsy' on xmas eve due to intoxication. I was CD 16 then... next 2 weeks are going to be fun! Not told him yet :nope: :blush:. I had a near poss OPK on xmas eve/xmas day but not anymore, so guessing i may of ovulated before xmas eve.... bleh! Whatever happens, happens :thumbup:


xxxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Good luck inoue sorry puppy sounds awful terrifying.

:hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh we dtd yesterday for first time since i was 37wks pregnant :haha: but im not protected yet so hope af arrives next month :dohh:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi!! It's so quite around here!! 

Puppy I hope you're feeling better. Your experience sounds awful!

AMU I'm going to try what you said the other day to help my cycles! The supplements and all. Could you please tell me again where to buy them? Thanks

I'm waiting for af still. Not due until Monday but it may arrive earlier because I'm having cramps, bfn today and temp drop. I'll see tomorrow what happens with my temp again.


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Madrid! :hugs: it's good to see someone breaking the long silence in here. We aren't normally this quiet. :haha: I found my original post on pg 761...

After my second loss when my cycles started to get really odd and my doctor suspected I may have PCOS, I started using a supplement called Femaprin (an Agnus Castus / Vitex blend from USA) that is used to help regulate irregular cycles. Femaprin/Vitex is a slow acting supplement that takes about 3 months to show an effect but once it does it has helped many a lady to have regular cycles and get a BFP. You should take it daily throughout your entire cycle but stop using it immediately if you get a BFP (I always tested early for this reason). Along side Femaprin I used Wheatgerm oil and fish oil capsule supplements to aid TTC. I found this "magical" concoction was being sold online by this lady that guarantees a BFP within a few months, even with PCOS. I didn't buy her plan but I took the prescribed supplements and I do think they helped. My cycles got shorter and more regular before I conceive after I started taking the supplements. 

If you're interested in trying it, you should take 1 Femaprin, 1 Wheatgerm oil and 1 Fish Oil capsule daily. Femaprin is a standard dose. I bought mine off eBay from a seller in USA as it isn't sold in UK (though you can get Vitex here, just not in the same dose/blend). If anyone is interested, I have an open but mostly full bottle that I'm not likely to use now if you want it. I took Wheatgerm oil bought from Holland & Barrett (only one size) and I still take Eye-Q fish oil supplements (3 daily) though you should be able to use any high quality fish oil supplement (about 1000mg a day). 

There are some special instructions to follow in addition to taking these 3 supplements once daily... 
1) From about 5dpo onwards take an extra Wheatgerm oil on every second day until AF or BFP (i.e. take an extra one on 5, 7, 9, 11 & 13 DPO). This is supposed to aid implantation if you caught the eggy. 
2) Stop taking the Femaprin/Vitex immediately if you get BFP (as it regulates cycles it wouldn't be helpful to carry on once you fall pregnant, though for it to work best, it's advisable to take daily until you get a BFP). 
3) It is advisable to carry on taking fish oil throughout pregnancy. It is fine to carry on taking the Wheatgerm oil too (just once daily) once you get BFP though once you run out you don't need to carry on taking it unless you want to.

Madrid, if you do a search for Femaprin on eBay you will find several sellers who ship to the UK. My offer is still open to send my open bottle if anyone wants it. It seems a shame for it to go to waste. :shrug: As you'll see when you look it up, it's not exactly cheap but I found it to be well worth it to get more regular cycles and eventually a BFP. As you only need 1 a day a bottle will last you 2 months. :dance: Wheatgerm oil capsules are sold by Holland and Barrett and Fish Oil can be found anywhere that sells supplements. I personally take 3 "Eye-Q" fish oil capsules a day but they are quite expensive and I don't know that it makes a big difference what brand you use. A store brand would probably be just fine for TTC purposes. If you want to use Eye-Q you can get them at Boots and Tesco and probably other big stores as well. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks AMU!!! I'm going to Asda today to pick up my daughter's lenses and I may check if they have the Wheatgerm and Fish Oils in there. If not I'll buy them on Tuesday as I think probably all the stores will be close Monday with the Bank Holiday.

I'll take on your offer for the Femaprin you have left. I'll send you a message now so we can arrange it. Thanks a lot!!!

X


----------



## lilrojo

Happy New Year's Eve ladies.. Hope you all have a wonderful day and night.. :)

I just wanted to say thank you to you all for helping me over the last year with the coping of my miscarriages, ttc again, and now still with being pal.. I dont know where i would be without you all.. I dont personally know any of you but feel like i have come to be friends with you all.. I sincerely appreciate all of you..


----------



## Deethehippy

We all feel the same about you Lilrojo :hugs: I couldn't have gotten through without you ladies either :flower:


----------



## Inoue

Ditto last two comments. 
Thanks to everyone ~ youve been a massive support for me throughout my m/c's :hugs:

Best of luck for 2012! xx


----------



## puppycat

Hope you girls who can drink have a cracking night, the girls that can't have a restful night, and those who're having trouble keeping the contents of their tummies manage to at least smile once or twice xx


----------



## allmuddledup

WSS^ and WSS^^ and WSS^^^ and WSS^^^^!!! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

*Happy New Year To Everyone*​


----------



## Kaede351

Happy new year everyone! I agree with lilrojo! I'm very greatful to have you wonderful ladies :D Would have been SO lost without you all :) much love to all of you and I hope you all had fantastic evenings and will all have a brilliant 2012 :D

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Kaede!! :hi: How are you feeling?? I saw on your FB status that you've been ill and wanted to send you get well wishes. I hope you've managed to kick whatever was ailing you. :hugs: When do you start Mat Leave btw? My last day is 20 Jan. I'm packing it in early! :haha:


----------



## cazi77

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Kaede351

allmuddledup said:


> Hi Kaede!! :hi: How are you feeling?? I saw on your FB status that you've been ill and wanted to send you get well wishes. I hope you've managed to kick whatever was ailing you. :hugs: When do you start Mat Leave btw? My last day is 20 Jan. I'm packing it in early! :haha:

I've had my last day lol. My official maternity leave starts on tuesday though. I decided to pack in early too. I want to go back to work at the beginning of the new school year, which is september. I get 9 months paid leave so I figured I just as well take it all before then lol. I know it means less time with Harri when he arrives, but honestly, I'm not sure how much longer I owuld have lasted at work anyway. Bending up and down and getting up and down from the floor with the kids was getting quite difficult with this belly haha. Also, if I spend less time alone with him it will be easier on him when I have to leave him with my family when I go back to work. I'm worried in case he gets too clingy to me and I can't leave him... as much as I would rather stay at home with him... we can't afford for that to happen so I need him to be able to stay with my family >.<

And yes, I'm feeling amuch better. I've had a horrible lingering cold that keeps seeming like it's gone but then comes back with a vengeance lol. But I think it might actually (hopefully) be going away now. Just this cough to get rid of now lol.

Hope you are doing well :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Happy New Year to you all...

:) The year of our babies..


----------



## Kaede351

Well, Taylor had a job interview today... I really was hoping he got it, would have been a good start to the new year. But we were unlucky :( I'm gutted for him. And for us. I didn't want to have to go back on housing and council tax benefits :(

How is everybody?

XxX


----------



## pip7890

SOrry to hear about the job. Fingers crossed for next time. 

I'm knackered. Old age and minimum sleep are catching up with me! Wouldn't be without Andrew though. When he gives me a gummy smile it makes it so worthwhile!

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

I think minimum sleep would kill any age Pip. I really feel for you sleep deprived ladies :hugs: 

Hope everyone is ok :flower: Sorry about Taylors job Kaede.


----------



## lilrojo

Hi everyone.. Hope your all doing well.. so quiet in her now that babies are here.. :) but its a good quiet.. 

Sorry Kaede about the job.. hope something else will come up for him that will be even better.. 

8 weeks to go.. ahhh.. getting there with getting things done.. worked in the nursery so there is progress.. :) appt today at 145.. best get some things done before hand.. lol like my makeup.. :) Have a good day everyone..


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry i havent been online. I have been havng the worst week of my life. on new years eve, my husband got drunk by drinking an entire bottle of votka and went running without telling me when me and bestie found him he got violent in teh car. and he got out of the car, and followed us up the road to my house and threatened both me and my best friend. i took the kids after the police were called, and left and am living with my mom till i can get my medical and billing and coding specialist school done. bc right now without an degree or school i would not be able to suppport my kids. this is not the first time he has gotten drunk and done dangerous things that put me in a bad place. I thought he had changed but he really never had. and this was the final straw for me. I am broken depressed and overall just frustrated. It is hard to describe how I am feeling. but I appreciate the support, I am still pregnant but now just tryng to get a car of my own and this school done.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry you have to go through this 9babies! It's very difficult to live with a violent partner. I hope you'll have the strength to keep going on your own with the help and support from your family. I wonder if you can get some form of help from women's organisations. I don't know where you live. If you are in the uk I know there are many that help women on your circumstances. :hugs:

I've started AMU plan of action!! lol
I've bought all the supplements I needed and she's so lovely she'll send me the vitex. As soon as I get it I'll start taking it. So far I haven't notice anything apart from the fact that I feel like I'm taking lots of capsules every day. I take the fish oil and the vitamin b6 with breakfast and the wheat germ oil in the evening.
I hope this will help me with my cycles' length at least!!


----------



## Inoue

Im sorry 9babies your Husband is making your life even harder than it should be ~ you did the correct thing to protected yourself, your friend and your children. Best of luck in whatever happens next, were here if you need to vent or if you need secondary opionions. 

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Deethehippy

9babies i'm so sorry for the hard time you are currently having with your husband. I agree that you did the best thing to get away for now. i hope things settle down and something get resolved. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Oh 9babies, I'm sorry you've been having a bad time :( You definitely did the right thing! You've kept everyone safe :) I hope everything is sorted for you soon :hugs:

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Thinking of you 9babies. 

Pip x


----------



## Madrid98

Did you watch One Born Every Minute??? You better get ready for what is coming your way girls!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Yes I watched it!!! And cried my eyes out all the way through haha. I felt so bad for that young girl whose little boy didn't breathe straight away, He was so limp and helpless looking when they carried him to the resuscitation table. I was literally praying for him. Poor baba, was so relieved he was ok!

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Ooooh when that woman was crowning and making that noise i suddenly remembered 'the ring of fire' and thought what have i done???? Lol


----------



## Kaede351

ring of fire? lol

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Aye. The point at which you have Stretched your fullest, from there on in it goes numb. It only lasts a second if that but fook me it burns! Lol. I tore though so that probably didnt help PLUS they didnt tell me to pant her head out. Buggers


----------



## poppy666

I remember the ring of fire with serenity so well cos i told the midwife to cut me and get her the hell out :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

lol, ok sounds... uh... lovely ;) Somethign to look forward to I'm sure lol.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Gah! I've been saying for a couple weeks that I wish Harrison would just sit still a bit. But he's had a very quiet day today, and it's kinda freaking me out >.< he's moved a bit, so I know he's ok, but this is the first day in weeks he's been fairly quiet. Any body else's LO's have quiet days?

Doesn't really help that this quiet day has followed an awful dream I had last night :(

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies! :wave:

So many updates all at once! It's good to see so much activity in here! :happydance:

Kaede, I'm sorry things didn't work out for your hubby at the interview. Fingers crossed he gets another oportunity somewhere else soon. :hugs:

Pip, I've just put a big update on your journal. Sending big hugs your way. Wish I could give you some of my sleep. :hugs:

9babies, good luck. That sounds like a horrendous situation to be in. I hope that you will be able to find a better way forward now. :hugs:

Madrid! :hi: You should be receiving the Femaprin any day now (OH took it to post office yesterday morning). It's about a 1 month supply. That will tide you over til you can get the blend you want to go forward with. I swear by Femaprin but you could seek the advice of a homeopath on the best vitex blend here if you don't want to order it from America. It's quite easy to get though. Just search for Femaprin on eBay and all the sellers in US that ship internationally will come up. Good luck!! :hugs:

Sam, speaking of post, there is a little box wending its way to you too now! Finally pulled my thumb out and got it organised. :haha: 

Inoue, how are things going with you hun? If I recall correctly, you and OH DTD at the right time this month (albeit unplanned :haha:). I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! If you didnt catch the eggy this month, when will you try again? Is OH still saying springtime?

Dee, sending you hugs. :hugs: Your fertile time is coming! :happydance: I've been so pleased to read on your journal that you and OH are having a nice buildup to it. It's so easy to lose the romance when TTC but doesn't seem like there is any fear of that for you guys. :hugs:

Puppy and Poppy, you both made me laugh. I don't think I'd ever heard the term "ring of fire" until after my son was born but I do vaguely recall feeling it (thank god for gas and air blurring the memory). That was the point at which the doctor said he was just going to make a little cut and I shouted at him that he was NOT under any circumstances going to cut me! I would much rather tear a little naturally (which is what normally happens) than be cut and then tear in addition to the cut (which is what happens more often than not apparently). :nope: I'm hoping to deliver on the midwife led unit this time where they will hopefully keep their scissors to themselves! :haha: I don't want to be on my guard the whole time to have to try to stop them!

AFM, it's been a busy week. Was back in hospital Sunday night with contractions (which they finally caught on the monitor!) but as my cervix remains closed they are not too concerned. They ordered a growth scan, which I had today, to check if there was a reason for all of the contractions I'm having. Jazzle looks perfectly on target and they didn't see any cause for alarm. One of the doctors used a term recently which seems to capture the nature of what's going on: irritable uterus. Basically, I constantly get a LOT of small contractions that may or may not lead to anything. In most cases it's just worrying and uncomfortable and doesn't mean anything. In some cases (hopefully not mine!) it can lead to preterm labour. As I'm about 31 weeks now we obviously don't want her coming just yet. :nope: I'm hoping to make it to 37+ weeks. Not sure what to expect but hoping for the best! I had more worrying stuff today. Have had a horrendous headache so I popped into the day assessment unit to get my BP and urine checked. They kept me for over an hour due to elevated BP but finally let me go home with the promise that I will take tomorrow off work and come back in to be checked once I've had a good rest. I am really glad they are taking all this seriously and keeping such a close eye on me but I would much rather have an uncomplicated pregnancy without the extra worries! :haha: I can't wait to meet my baby girl but I don't want her here before she's done baking. I hope she can hang on another 7 weeks. 

I hope everyone else is well. Sending :dust: to those who need it and :hug: to the rest! Xoxox


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede, I just saw your last post. Yes, Jazzle has quiet days too. Today, for example! Sam used to get the most worrying quiet spells with Scott as well. If you are the least bit concerned, call your midwives / day assessment unit. My hospital is brilliant about getting ladies in to have a listen for reassurance. Hopefully your hospital is similar. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks AMU, I think I'll be getting my Doppler out when I get into bed. I was too scared to use it earlier. I've felt him have a bit wriggle just now so I'm feeling a bit better. They do like to scare us, eh? Haha

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Yes, Kaede, indeed they do! The little tinkers make a life long career of it actually. :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, just had my Doppler out and he's kicking up a storm now. Not sure he likes being poked with it lol :haha: I feel much better now XD

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww, that's great Kaede. :hugs: My Jazzle doesn't care for dopplers either which is fine hy me because it gets me the reassurance I need, either way!


----------



## lilrojo

32 week appt went well.. bp was 110/80.. weight was 155lbs, gained about 18-20 lbs.. babys hb was good in the 130s-140, head was down wrapped up around the left side.. feet on the right.. makes sense.. lol next appt is in 2 weeks so on the 18th.. then 36 weeks is the group b strep test and an internal, sweep at 38 weeks if i want, and possible induction at 39 depending on what all happens.. Baby will def be here before my due date though..


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, Taylor and I are led in bed watching a DVD and I was cuddled up to him and he starts laughing. Turned round to me and goes "He's a wriggly little bugger isn't he." lol, I didn't realise he could feel him while I was cuddled up lol. He's making up for being quiet now lol.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ah glad everything is good lilrojo! That's a good weight gain! Think I'm on double that lmao :/ And how exciting! Wish I knew how long before we get to meet our little guy!

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

well kaede.. 10 weeks till your due date so yay for that.. and you prob wont go over by more than 2 weeks for sure.. so i would def in 12 weeks.. :)

and thanks been easy not gaining so much this time around.. i gained 32 with my dd.. so im feeling better this time around.. and i lost it and more after so dont worry.. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, not exactly worried, just means I'll have to work hard after lol. I've basically had sickness through all of this pregnancy, and been eating easy to prepare freezer food haha. Food I didn't have to smell cooking too much XD to be honest I'm getting sick of freezer food, I wish Taylor was a better cook haha. I would love for him to cook me something with vegetables and is healthy XD I just can't deal with the smells of stuff :/

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede, that is so sweet that your OH could feel Harri moving when you were cuddling! :cloud9: I can't really cuddle up to my OH comfortably due to my back (I have to be in a very particular position with pillow support under my bump to be comfortable otherwise I get terrible back and bump pain from the strain of the wrong position). :wacko: I'd love for him to feel Jazzle wriggling like that though. I can sympathise with the OH not being a chef issue too. :haha: 

Kaede, Our best meals since I've been pregnant have been fresh prepared chicken/fish/beef/pork dishes ready made by either Tesco or Sainsburys (found in the fresh meat section) that we just pop in the oven for 30-40 minutes (a 2 person serving tends to cost around £3 if you do multi-buys) and then usually served with mixed veg (microwaved from fresh or frozen) and mashed potatoes or rice (once again, ready made and microwaved) which cost in the ballpark of about £1 for each 2-person serving. Tesco does the best ready prepared fresh mixed-veg bags / various potatoes 3-for-£2.50 (found by the fresh veg) and you can usually find somewhere selling Tilda or Uncle Bens microwaveable rice pouches (2-person servings) done in all sorts of interesting flavours for around £1 a pack (we watch out for offers and stock up big time when they come) so we are able to have freshly made meat dishes with veg and starch for under a fiver for us both. I actually priced out how much it would be to make some of the meat dishes ourselves (as opposed to ready prepared with all the yummy trimmings/seasonings/sauces etc) and figured we wouldn't really save money making them from scratch but would sure as heck save time! When it's just the two of you I think it's well worth it, particularly if you don't have the time or ability to cook. When it comes to feeding 3 mouths it gets a bit more expensive to do the ready prepped meals because they are usually designed to feed only 2 but you won't have to worry about that for at least another year as baby won't be eating everything you are eating til then anyway! We can often split all of that between 3 people (well, more like 2 1/2) as well if we add another dish to the meal or add dessert (like yogurt and fruit). I've learned how to cook lazy because standing in the kitchen has become a non-option for me with my bad back and my OH is not up for playing chef either (he can just about manage oven meals like your OH or the meals I've just described). At least my OH is willing to do dishes after we eat (and there are no cooking dishes as such as all the food I've described can be cooked in the packaging it comes in) so our time in the kitchen (or for me on my feet) is vey minimal. I hope I haven't rambled on too much, I can just REALLY relate to your situation and wanted to share my tricks for getting a good affordable meal with a bit of variety when no one in the house is up for proper cooking. I'd love to know if you try it out and what you think. :hugs:

Lilrojo, well done on the weight gain. :thumbup: Even more well done for getting it off after your DD was born. I never managed to do that after my son. :haha: Sounds like everything is going really well for you. I know you must be so excited to be nearing the end. Only 6-7 weeks to go for you!! :dance: Wow!! I'd love to fast forward a bit to the end so I know it's all going to turn out alright. I will not miss this PAL journey. :nope: I just hope my anxiety throughout PAL don't transfer unduly into anxieties after birth. I reckon they might just a bit (it's our job as mums to worry after all) but hoping I can stay rational. Easier said than done in those early days but I will try! :wacko:


----------



## Deethehippy

Wow, its a hive of pregnant activity in here heheh :haha: I am so excited for all you ladies that are due soon! I can't believe how fast its all coming around, though i dare say its doesnt feel so fast for you all! Maybe, just maybe, i will get to be pregnant whilst some of you are still :flower::hugs:


----------



## xSamanthax

Kaede Scott was a little bugger for his quiet days! Every week he would go quiet for two days straight! had me worrying every time even though it seemed to be his routine, he did it all the way up until he came aswell :dohh: 

AMU Thank you so much hun i got it yesterday just forgot to tell you :dohh: 

Hope everyone else is ok and sending lots and lots of :dust: to the ladies that are TTC :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I might try some of those meals AMU! I did do a kind of hashed together roast on Sunday (which was mainly ready made stuff, but I still boiled some carrots and leeks which were nice). I used the oven baked roast potatoes. Not as nice as real onesbut theydid the job. We only have Asda near us do I'll look out for what you've described in there. But hoping I can start cooking properly again soon. I miss my real food haha.

Dee - I hope you get your sticky bean really soon! Would love to see you get your rainbow baby :flower:

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede, I've just checked the ASDA website to see if they do any comparable meals and I'm thinking I might have to do a shop there! :haha: They do a large assortment of ready prepared fresh meat dishes. Look in the fresh meat refrigerated section for chicken in little disposable roasting tins. I was looking at the chicken to start with cuz that's my favourite and they have loads to choose from starting at £3 per 2-person pack (some on sale right now for £2) and have some larger roasting joints (all dressed and seasoned) 2 for £7. Those ones serve 2-3 people so would be even better for my family. I haven't sussed out their ready veg yet but am about to!


----------



## Kaede351

Oooo, awesome I'll look next time I'm in! I like Asda's root mash (sweet potato, swede etc) £1 per pack and it's reeeeally yummy and would easily serve more than 2, I never manage to quite eat half of it lol. I haven't looked at the veg in weeks, but they do do some microwave packets of veg like carrots, broccoli etc. I'll keep an eye out for the meats next time I'm in.

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Yes, they do the ready veg too that can be microwaved in the pack, a tiny bit more expensive than the ones I get at Tesco on multi-buy but still a good deal (£1 a pack). Brilliant. That root mash sounds great! I got a similar one at Tesco recently and loved it. of course, Xander thought I was trying to poison him when I gave him orange coloured mash but he got over it once we convinced him to try it. :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, kids are so funny! Bless him XD

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Bleurgh all this food talk and i'm totally not interested. Eating because i have to.


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww, sorry Pups. :hugs: You'll get back to wanting food again soon. Hang in there hun. Xoxox


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!!

AMU I think I've received the packet today but the postman has decided not to call my dh to open the door and now I have to pick it up from the Post Office. 
I'll let you know for sure after I pick my kids from school and go to get it.
Thanks again. I'll see how I feel taking it and depending on that I may order it from the US.
Regarding your contractions, are you still taking the Eye-Q fish oil? You may not be aware but it contains EPO and I've always been told that it could contract your uterus as a side effect. That's why they don't recommend it after O. If it didn't affect you until now it may not be the reason but I thought you should now. That's why I bought the vitabiotics fish oil instead; all the others or most of them contained EPO.

Kaede don't worry too much if he doesn't move; he may just be asleep and then when you sleep he may be awake. He doesn't have much too do in there and the space is getting tighter and tighter. 
I love the cuddle moment. That's a good memory for both of you! I can imagine you telling Harrison in a few years time. Kids love to hear stories like that. Or at least my kids. 

X


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Madrid! Thanks for the info about Eye-Q. I didn't realise it has EPO in it but I take another supplement that does as well. I always thought EPO was good during pregnancy. Will have to review that now. I could easily stop takin the supplement that has EPO but I would be very hesitant to give up the Eye-Q because it makes such a huge difference to my mental wellbeing. When I miss it I can really feel the difference. I'll have a read about it all and see what I find out. Thank you for the tip! As for the package, it probably is the Femaprin cuz Sam got her package yesterday and they were posted at tw same time. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Thats interesting about the Eye-Q Muddled as i have seen it recommended for my migraine condition (if i indeed have the condition but am sure i do) 
Its is meant to help with neurological disorders of which migraine is. I am also advised to take omega oils (which i do) and high doses of magnesium (but i wanna check with doctors before doing that esp TTC) oh and Vit B2.
Maybe i should get the Eye-Q if you have found it helpful. Hmmmmm....


----------



## Kaede351

I've come to the conclusion that I am clueless lol... Just been sat here thinking after reading about someone on 3rd tri forums whose waters broke at 28 weeks, and I realised, if something like that happened to me I wouldn't have a single clue who to call 

My midwife even told us that she turns her phone off after a certain time at night... So what would I do? Who would I call? Or would I just go to the hospital?

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

You should just go to the hospital straight away. If it's contractions so early you should go too. Even if you call the midwife she'll tell you the same thing.


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhh, ok lol. I guess I am a bit clueless huh lol.

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Don't worry Kaede, you aren't alone. :hugs: I was in the same boat with my first baby. I think the midwives assume we will just magically know these things but I didn't have a clue with my first baby. I wasn't even entirely certain what to do about preterm problems this time until I read about someone else calling Labour and Delivery when they had a problem and then I was like "Ahh, so that's what I do after hours". :haha: I've got it sussed out now! Lol.


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, well I'm glad I'm not the only one ;) :haha:

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

AMU I got the capsules now!! The silly postman had left the parcel with the concierge so I went to the Post Office yesterday and today for nothing. Never mind! I got them now. Thanks.
I'll start taking tomorrow though because they contain b6 and I already have taken my b6 this morning. I don't want to overdose myself lol

Kaede we've all been the same with the first pregnancy. The not knowing what to expect is responsible for it. :winkwink:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies! :wave:

I'm glad you got the supplements Madrid. Sorry to hear you had hassle tracking them down though! I wanted to say thank you for the tip about EPO in my supplements. I've done a bit of research and am reducing what I am taking for the time being but after speaking with a consultant today I feel good about continuing to take at least a small amount. The Eye-Q capsules I've been taking have given me 300mg of EPO a day plus the other non-fish based omega 3-6-9 capsules had 150mg in so I was taking a total of 450mg of EPO a day which is still below the doses recommended for starting contraction but higher than I needed I'm sure. I'm going to stop taking the omega 3-6-9 capsule for now and am reducing my Eye-Q intake as well from 3 capsules down to 2 a day so now I'll just be getting 200mg of EPO a day which is very similar to the amount found in Mumomega (a fish oil and EPO (150mg) supplement indicated for use before, during and after pregnancy). 

The consultant I saw today also recommended I take paracetemol round the clock for 2 days and see if that gets the contractions under control. As my BP and pulse have been rather high this week and now it appears my thyroid is low, I've been advised to take some time off work. I was supposed to work the next two full weeks but I'm going to see about reducing that to 3 days a week instead as I'm not doing so well. After that I'm on maternity leave and so glad about that! Right, I'm off to take a nap now. going to use my time off work wisely! :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

You should take it easy AMU!! I'm glad you've found the answers to your research. I hope you'll feel better very soon.


----------



## Kaede351

Well I'm quite chuffed! I weighed myself for the first time in 3 weeks and I've only put on 2lbs :haha: takes me up to 35lbs gained.

How is everyone else doing?

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Well done Kaede! :hugs: I can imagine that's quite a relief for you as I know you've been worried about your weight gain, not that you need to be, but I understand. :hugs:

Things have gotten very quiet in here again recently. I'm afraid my energy levels have been very low which has affected my posting habits but I still read! I love hearing how you ladies are getting on. I'd love to hear how all the babies are doing and how all us heavily preggo ladies are coping at the end and where in cycles and new methods our lovely ladies TTC are. 

I don't have much to say for myself that's new except I've booked a couple days leave at work to help break up the next 2 weeks. My last day at work will be 20 Jan. I have a few worries right now but hopefully nothing I can't overcome. 1) Jazzle's and my health. I so want her to make it to 38 weeks. I'm nearly 32 right now so that's a little closer to the goal. :dance: 2) Jazzle's room. We're still working on it and I've had to slow right down due to the contractions. :cry: 3) Sorting out care for Xander for when I go into labour. I'm covered except for the feb halfterm week when my friend is going on holiday. :argh: Been calling around to find backup in case Jazzle decides to make her grand appearance then. That's about if for me really. Apart from the worries and the aches and pains to be expected at this stage, life is good. I'm so happy to be near the end of my PAL journey. I can hardly wait til I'm holding my little rainbow in my arms. :cloud9: Fly, time, Fly!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Think we need updated bumps in here girlies!

Oh and just as a side note - if anyone has any salt and vinegar crisps knocking about that they will not eat please feel free to mail them to me. Seriously.

:D


----------



## Deethehippy

LOL Puppy, Asda sent me salt and vinegar Skips in my order today that i didn't ask for, i dont like that flavour at all! I will ask the kids if they want them and bear you in mind if not lol


----------



## puppycat

:happydance:


----------



## allmuddledup

Bump pic!
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/4f2c8736.jpg

Sorry, no salt and vinegar crisps Puppy. :haha: 

Dee, it sounds like ASDA has made a habit of mucking up crisp orders! They completely left off my lightly salted Doritos yesterday. :grr: I was gutted as I wanted to have them with my chilli. :haha: Oh well. Maybe next time!


----------



## puppycat

Wooooo! Awesome bump AMU - I'm not brave enough to get my naked 'B' belly out!

I get random mess ups on my Asda orders Dee. They once sent me a small jar of HorseRadish :shrug:


----------



## Kaede351

Salt and vinegar are my faves, sorry puppy  I hate cheese and onion though so if you want them feel free haha.

This pic was taken yesterday so it's recent haha. I'm getting rather large now! Love it though haha.

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/e776957f.jpg

Glad to hear things are going well for you AMU! And I hope Jazzle stays in a few more weeks. I think she'll be good and stay put until 38 weeks. You're nearly there!

Asda always seem to leave off the lightly salted Doritos! Or they substitute them with the cool ones (yuck!). Not what I want with my salsa! Haha

XxX


----------



## puppycat

cheese and onion :sick:


----------



## allmuddledup

Wooo!! Beautiful bump Kaede! You say you've put on 35 lb but I can't imagine where you've put it! You look lovely! Wish I had your arms. Mine are proper bingo wings and get cropped out of every photo! :rofl:

Puppy, I think you should do us a sexy bump pic. :haha: Bear the B!!!


----------



## Kaede351

That's exactly how I feel about them XD Taylor ate some space alien pickled onion crisps the other day and then came to bed... I literally kicked him into the bathroom to clean his teeth lol. Yuck >.<

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!!

AMU is understandable to feel stress on the last few weeks and I hope the little one can stay just for a few more weeks in the comfort of your tummy. Just take it easy with the nursery and things like that. If you have the essentials you can get the rest once she's arrived. 
I also struggled when I had my son as we had to find somebody who'd stay with my daughter but my mum and mil came so she stayed with her while my dh and mum came to the hospital with me.
I'd like to ask you if you could tell me whether you had an improvement the first cycle you used the supplements in terms of cycle length. I'm hoping vitamin b6 will improve the lp length straight away but I'm not sure if I'm being a bit too optimistic.

Thanks


----------



## puppycat

Lol ooooh pickled onion, I forgot they did those.... hmmmm..... 

Oh and Kaede yeh awesome bump, like AMU said, you look all bump, can't imagine where the weight is :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

Oh and AMU - I've had a bath tonight so I'm just in a towel right now, a naked bump shot could reveal a little more than I intend right now :blush:


----------



## Madrid98

Lovely bump Kaede! I agree with AMU; you don't look fat at all.


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, thanks ladies! My arms do wobble a fair bit to be fair  I try not to get them in the pics too much lol. Your bump is fab though! I have fat rolls on my hips under that tshirt  I don't do underwear bump shots for that reason lol. Majority of my weight has gone on my hips and boobs :haha:

Yes, come on puppy! Get the B bump out! :D

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Madrid! I saw improvements straight away in that I was having anovulatory cycles and once I started the Femaprin I don't think I had another one while on it. As for cycle length, they got better with each passing month, by a day or two each cycle normally. I'm afraid it is more of a slow acting homeopathic remedy but worth sticking with in the long run (or until you get your BFP!) if you've got a history of irregular or long cycles. 

As for baby stuff, I've got everything I need to get started, just need to sort the nursery out which is going to be a lot of work still. :wacko: I know we will cope if we have to but I'd rather be able to get it all sorted before she arrives as there will be so much more stress onc she's here and in the middle of the mess if we don't.


----------



## Madrid98

Just saw your bump pic AMU. Very nice as well. Shape is different to kaede's. :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

OK girls, you asked for it!

Oh and I'm totally not in 'Dee' range of underwear!

One naked B bump and a pic I took 2 days ago with clothes on :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1212.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3









IMAG1213.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks again! I'm O or at least I think I had in the past 3 cycles. It's the lp that worries me and my cycle length is always the same since the mc. 40days cycle, but I'd like to return to my usual 30 days. I have all the time in the world since I'm not getting pregnant anyway.


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks Madrid. :hugs: My OH was just commenting this morning that I get rounder by the day and I had to point out that I will be protruding straight out soon. I've just about reached my maximum capacity for roundness. I expect oblong to be my best descriptor soon. :rofl:


----------



## allmuddledup

Oooh! Check you out Puppy!! :happydance: Getting a nice little curve to your belly, you are! I think your knickers are nice and respectable. I'm a big fan of cotton myself! 

I'm looking forward to the return of Dee's sexy knicker bump shots when she gets her BFP. I've missed those. She gives us all something to aspire towards! 

Madrid, I expect the Femaprin will help shorten your cycles but it will probably take a few months before you see a clear difference. It took about 3-4 months this last time before I saw a marked difference in my cycles but then it was really clear when the changes hit and a month later I got my BFP.


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhh Puppy, that's a fab little bump you got going on there! And nothing wrong with wearing big pants! If they're good enough for Bridget Jones they're good enough for me hahaha. I honestly can't remember the last time I wore "sexy" pants XD lol

XxX


----------



## poppy666

AMU lovely bump very neat :hugs:

Puppy your getting a little bumpy :happydance:


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Poppy!! :hi: Good to see you hun! How is Serenity doing? I love her photo in your avatar. She is such a gorgeous little one. :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

For the last 4 days i think someone switched babies on me :haha: serenity's colic has gone :happydance: but the reflux still there so she can be unsettled, but not screaming/crying 24/7 so im a lot calmer now and finally starting to bond with her :cloud9:

Yeah got some photo's done of korben and seren. Hope you lovely ladies are all ok,not long for many of you now, looking forward to all the birth stories and pic's :hugs:

Here's a few pic's
 



Attached Files:







65.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3









61.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4









83.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2









90.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









99.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, poppy those pics are gorgeous! I'm glad Serenity's colic has gone! Fingers crossed her reflux goes soon too and you can have a happy baba :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

:flower:Fab bumps ladies..

Puppy your getting a cute little rounding going on.. :) way to be brave hun..

Kaede your bump looks great too.. reminds me more of mine...

Amu fab bump.. jazzle is growing nicely..

Madrid hope your doing well and your cycles shorten up in the next few months..

Poppy your pics are great.. such cute little kids you have.. serenity is getting so big too.. 

Dee hope your well.. and dtd like bunnies soon.. :)

AFM im doing well.. getting close to the end.. have my hospital tour set for next week after my 34 week apt.. then i go on feb 1st for my gbs test and internal exam.. cant wait.. going so fast.. have everything bought up for baby so all is set to go.. got my diaper bag wipes bottles etc.. cant wait to put it all to use.. 

Body is getting more tired as the days go on but almost 33 weeks then its just 6 weeks till baby is here.. as dr wont let me go to my due date.. has already talked about induction for week 39.. so pretty sure its only 6 more weeks till i meet my peanut.. and find out gender.. :)

Oh ETA bump pic on wednesday.. but here was my latest at 32 weeks.. and the nursery for those of you who dont follow my journal..:flower:
 



Attached Files:







0104121104a.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3









0103122049.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## allmuddledup

Wow. What wonderful updates! :hugs:

Poppy, I'm so pleased to hear Serenity is doing better now. :happydance: I can only imagine how distressing it must have been for you. How did your OH cope with her colic? I think I would have lost it if X had experienced colic like that. As it was, 2 weeks of crying nearly did me in so bravo to you for getting through so much worse!! She is so beautiful. :cloud9: Both of your little ones are just stunning really. You and OH must be so proud. :hugs: 

Lilrojo, your bump and nursery are just perfect. I'm happy that you've managed to finish getting everything ready. You must be relieved to have it done and to know all you need now is to add baby! :hugs: I'm hoping I can get to that point before my bab arrives. :wacko:

Dee, I'm with Lilrojo, cheering you on hun. Can't wait til you've got your BFP. You made me smile earlier with your comment about stirring things up with a BFP. We have defo been quieter in here lately (tonight's flurry of activity was refreshing :dance:). We're due a slew of BFPs from you remaining ladies. Dee, Cazi, Madrid, Random, Inoue... Please forgive me if I've left anyone off. :blush: Sending you all bucket loads of :dust:. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Lilrojo your bump is fab too! It is alot like mine haha, except your hips still look slim! XD Your nursery is beautiful, I can't wait to be able get ours sorted! I'm SO impatient to get it done >.< but still no point til we move!

I feel pretty good this morning! DH slept on the sofa last night so I could have the bed to myself and I only woke up once for a wee! So hopefully I'll have the energy to get all of our errands and then my midwife appointment done without dying from exhaustion haha.

Better get up now, but hoping there are lots more updates! It has been far too quiet in here just lately! And I agree with AMU, we are due some BFPs! :D good luck all you loverly ladies who are TTC :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Poppy - Korben is adorable! I have not seen the little guy before and of course Serenity is too, so pretty  Gorgeous photos. :flower:

Loving everyones bumps shots - strange how everyones always looks different shapes 

I am getting scared to get a BFP now as everyone seems to think i have a lovely underwear range and figure all the time! :saywhat: It simply isn't true! LOL Hopefully i can put this myth to rights soon :flower:

Hope everyone is well and ok today :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Just back from the midwife and all is good :D she's arranged a home visit for 30th January to discuss my birth plan... So the Sunday before will be spent feverishly cleaning the house (I hate getting visitors because I never feel like the house is clean/tidy even though everyone else says it is lol). I asked her how she thought Harrison is laying and she said "he's head first at the moment" but not quite sure whether that means he's heads down or heads up haha :shrug:

Hope everyone is doing well :) I'm going to have a quick snooze before I make a start on tea :) night night! Haha.

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies..

Happy to hear your appt went well Kaede.. not sure either.. maybe that means head down.. not sure though.. when are you set to move.. before Harrison i hope.. lol

Hope your all doing well.. not much new with me.. just hanging out at home today.. May try to spend some time outside since its supposed to be about 50 out.. and that never happens for Jan 10th..


----------



## Kaede351

Well if Taylor and his aunty ever get this house business sorted we will be moving before, but neither of them seem to be too overly bothered about getting it sorted :/

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Hope they realize that baby is coming out soon.. and get their butts in gear.. :)


----------



## Madrid98

Lovely pics poppy and lilrojo!! :winkwink:


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Sorry I've not been around much. Andrew doesn't give me much handsfree time to type but I do have plenty of reading time though.

Here's a couple of pics. Same car seat but one was taken when he was 2 days old and the other was taken when he was 7 weeks old!

Pip x
 



Attached Files:







133.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 5









026.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## puppycat

I won't ask which was round they are Pip :rofl:

He's looking so alert now and got lovely chubby cheeks :)


----------



## xSamanthax

Fantatsic bump pics ladies! you are all looking great. 
Poppy your pics are gorgeous! beautiful children :cloud9:
Pip Andrew is so cute! :hugs:

Sending :dust: :dust: :dust: to you fab ladies that are TTC, you will get your BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Awwwww, Pip he's getting so big! What a cutie!

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Pip, Andrew is simply gorgeous. :cloud9:

Kaede, I think the midwife probably meant he was head down as he is "head first" towards the exit. :rofl: I hope Taylor pulls his thumb out and gets the new house sorted for you. Good luck! :hugs:

Lilrojo, I hope you enjoy your outdoor frolick! :haha: The weather down near me isn't far off that actually! 

AFM, my little cherub is resisting getting into the proper position. She was transverse today! :wacko: And my OB consultant declared today that I have an "irritable uterus". I'd already worked that one out! :haha: I just want to make it another 6 weeks then Jazzle is welcome to make her grand entrance!!


----------



## poppy666

Awwww Pip he's grown so much, beautiful eyes :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Jeff hugging bump :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1220.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Puppy, that's so sweet!! :)


----------



## Deethehippy

So cute Puppy :flower:


----------



## Kaede351

allmuddledup said:


> Kaede, I think the midwife probably meant he was head down as he is "head first" towards the exit. :rofl: I hope Taylor pulls his thumb out and gets the new house sorted for you. Good luck! :hugs:

OMG, I asked my nan whether she thought she meant heads down when I got in the car afterwards and my grandad turns rond and says "Well I expect she did mean heads down, because to me, heads first means his head is near your..... outlet." Oh my god, I was BAD laughing :rofl: He comes out with some corkers, my grandad! But yeah, I thought she meant heads down but I wasn't really sure lol. She doesn't always explain things properly lol.

I give up with the house! The asking price is just shy of £77,000... Taylor's aunty wanted us to test to see how desperate they were to sell so she wanted us to put a low offer in first to test them of £68,000... fair enough. They turned it down and made some non-commital noises about holding out for £70,000. But noooo, she wants us to put the next offer of £68,750. I'm FUMING!!!! They'll take another week to get back to us and then I reckon she's going to end up saying that she doesn't want to actually go through with it. I feel like having a 2 year old tantrum right now -.-

Puppy, Jeff is so cute!!!! I'd love a lizard of some description lol. 

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Your OUTLET?!? :rofl: Good one Grandad!! :rofl: Aww, good luck with the house Kaede. :hugs: Sounds a bit complicated with the aunty involved. I hope it all works out for you. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks hun :) I think if she messes around too much more I'm going to say screw it lol. I've just lost patience with her... I know she was doing it partly to help us. But this has been going on for about 2 or 3 months now :/ and I've had it up to the eyeballs.

Okay, rant over lol. Thanks for listening :hugs:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Totally understand Kaede. You're on a time scale and even if an amount is agreed now it'll be a good few weeks before everything is complete enough for you to get the keys.

When i bought a house with my friend we had a really good solicitor who was recommended by one of my work colleagues. They nagged the other side constantly for us to speed things up. Even then it was a good 4 weeks before it was settled.

Maybe you could visit her and have a crying session. That could work! Lol


----------



## Kaede351

Problem with that is... She lives in Oxford and we live near Newcastle >.<

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I hope things work out for you Keade with the house situation - must be stressful :hugs: You need to kick some butts :grr:


----------



## Kaede351

Gah, I can't see :( I've got a horrible headache and have like flashing lights in front my eyes. Hoping it's just a headache though. Going to have something to eat and then have a nap see if it makes me feel any better. But I feel a bit floaty right now :(

How is everyone else feeling?

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Sounds like a migraine i get them, flashes will go within half hour.Had loads in last two weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## Deethehippy

Yeah deffo a migraine, i guess all you can take is paracetamol and try to sleep it off - hope you feel better later :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Have never had flashing lights in my eyes, so no help there.. hope it goes with rest.. drink up water too.. 

33 weeks today.. yay 4 more to term.. cant wait.. 6 more till i meet my baby.. :)

Bump shot in a bit.. lol gotta get ready first.. lol


----------



## poppy666

Flashing lights they call an Aura, i get zigzags and have to stop whatever im doing till they go. Hate migraines, :hugs: sweetie.


----------



## puppycat

Sounds nasty Kaede.

Had counsellor at 3 and then went to Waitrose for Laura's milk and MS foods - coca cola (which were on offer), sweets, salt and vinegar mccoys (which were also on offer!) Haagen daaz vanilla again on offer. Its like they knew i was coming! Lol


----------



## Kaede351

Been asleep for about hour and a half on the sofa. The flashing lights are a bit better but my head is killing me. I've come to bed. Haven't had a headache like this in months :(

Glad you got some goodies puppy. I could just eat some ice cream lol... Not that it would help much haha.

Thanks ladies. See how I feel when I wake up again and if it's still bad I'll force down some paracetamol.

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

33 week bump.. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







0111121110a.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allmuddledup

Gorgeous bump Lilrojo! Really rounding out now you are!!

Fantastic shopping trip Puppy! :thumbup: Can I come round an help you with some of that ice cream? :haha:

Kaede, I don't want to worry you but if you've still got the headache in the morning I would strongly recommend you go get your blood pressure and urine checked tomorrow at your GP or antenatal day assessment unit. The visual disturbances could (hopefully) just be a side effect of a migraine but everytime I've been checked to screen for Pre-eclampsia they ask of I've had any headaches with visual disturbances because apparently that can be a sign of Pre-E which you REALLY don't want to ignore. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Lilrojo your tinyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy awwww lovely bump :hugs:

AMU is right, they tested me for pre-eclampsia when i had mine,better being safe x


----------



## Kaede351

I just threw up so pretty sure this is a migraine. BP and urine were normal yesterday at midwife, but if it's still bad tomorrow I will definitely go see the doctor. Thanks ladies :) need to come off my phone now though before my eyes fall out haha. Going to try and sleep some more. Will let you all know how I feel later :)

Lilrojo you have a fab bump btw! You look great :D

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Kaede, I'm sorry you're feeling so rough. I hope it passes soon. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks AMU :) Taylor came and woke me up at about 10pm and made me eat some soup and got me a drink, so sat and watched OBEM while I ate (although I could barely hear it because I couldn't stand the volume up too far lol). Head is still hurting but it is much better than earlier. I can actually see properly now and I don't feel sick anymore. Just took some paracetamol so waiting for those to kick in and hopefully I'll be all better in the morning :) 

I hope everyone else had a better day than me today haha. Talk to you all soon :) :flower: night night.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

I feel much better this morning :) head still feels a little wooly, but it's definitely better. Will just keep an eye on how often I get them, and if I start getting them frequently I will go see the doctor. But hopefully it was just a one off :)

Hope everyone is good today :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede :hugs: I'm so glad to hear you are feeling better hun. :hugs: If your BP and urine were okay the day before the headache, chances are it was not Pre-E. definitely good to keep an eye on it though if headache comes back. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

So much to flippin worry about in pregnancy huh!


----------



## Kaede351

No kidding haha. I've been fairly lucky so far though. Not much to worry about other than the sciatica and sickness. I think all this house and moving stuff and taylors job (or lack of) has just stressed me out and it all kinda caught up with me. But yeah, feeling much better today :)

How're you feeling puppy? How's the sickness?

XxX


----------



## puppycat

I'm ok, food wise all seems fairly normal but smells really play havoc with my MS. The general smell of DH makes me sick too, even his clean smell. Lol


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, your poor DH! Smells are what get me too. Specifically frying sausages... Yuck!

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Lol i never understood frying sausages. I oven mine and they're so tasty :)


----------



## Kaede351

I love the taste of fried sausages lol, just not the smell >.<

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

Glad you're feeling better today kaede. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Well DH is definitely in my bad books - big time!

He had his interview at 6.30pm about 5 minutes down the road. He went on his bike about 6.15pm and I have heard nowt from him since!! There's no way in hell he's still there and I know he wanted to go to a bike club meeting tonight which was at 8pm but he SPECIFICALLY said he'd come home first and put Laura to bed first.

I waited until 20 to 8 before I bathed her myself, gave her a bottle and put her to bed. He hasn't even text me to say where he is!!!

Fuming!!


----------



## Kaede351

Oh dear :( where was he in the end? Should have waited behind the door with a frying pan for when he came in!

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Lol, he was in the interview for 2.5hrs!! He got home and was just as shocked as me that it was so late! haha


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, aw bless him! That is pretty late though! Usually interviews are mid morning- mid afternoon times :/ I hope it went well for him though!

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck with your dh's interview puppy. Hope he'll get it!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. how are you all doing.. quiet in here a lot.. Hope everyone is doing okay.. :)

34 week appt is on wednesday then my hospital tour.. cant wait getting excited.. want to know team pink again or blue..


----------



## Madrid98

Not long to go now lilrojo!!! 

AMU I'd like to let you know that I don't know if it was the capsules or what exactly but I got what I think is a +opk today @ cd17, which is a lot earlier than previous cycles. If tomorrow's opk is - my cycle will go back to 32 days. Can't believe yet!!!


----------



## allmuddledup

Oooh, Madrid, I really hope it is the case and that you're cycles are are starting to sort themselves out!! :hugs: Fingers crossed for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Keeping all crossed for you Madrid.. hope the stuff is helping and your cycles shorten up..


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Madrid - sounds promising for your cycles


----------



## cazi77

Just dropping in to say hi to everyone. I hope the tablets have done the trick to shorten your cycle Madrid xx


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you all!! I got a darker opk this morning & then a - in the afternoon so I think I've O. Yesterday I was having O cramps and none today either. Now the next step is to get a 14 days lp as I used to have before. Only time will tell if that will happen too.


----------



## allmuddledup

That's fantastic Madrid! Are you actively TTC right now or just focussing on getting your cycles sorted first? Fingers crossed for the 14 day LP now! :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

We are always active lol!! I guess it won't hurt to keep trying while sorting myself out.


----------



## allmuddledup

I heartily agree with TTC whilst waiting for bodies to behave. There's no day like Today!


----------



## Kaede351

I hope that your cycles start behaving themselves now Madrid! And I agree with AMU! No reason to not keep at it while you wait! You never know when you might get lucky :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Well, woke up wide awake at 6.45 this morning and decided that it would be a good idea to get up and do housework. Housework is all done except hoovering and I'm falling asleep lol. Think it's time for a nap and I'll do the hoovering later XD 

How is everyone doing? :)

XxX


----------



## cazi77

Hey all I have a few days off but lacking motivation to do the house work!!! I just want to fast forward and be in the 2ww!! I feel like I live my life in 2 week blocks lol!! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhh, best 4 hours of solid sleep I've had in weeks!!! I actually slept from 10.30-2.30 lol. I feel SO rested for a change! I didn't even wake up for a pee haha. Wish I could do that at night when I'm supposed to though!

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

cazi77 said:


> Hey all I have a few days off but lacking motivation to do the house work!!! I just want to fast forward and be in the 2ww!! I feel like I live my life in 2 week blocks lol!! Hope everyone is well xx

You are lucky you dont have 35 day cycles like me Cazi! LOL I have a nearlly 3 week and then a 2 week block. Although technically it means fewer AF's a year!:haha:
Hope your TWW wait comes around soon :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. had my 34 week appt and had an internal due to contractions and pain and such down below.. am 1cm dilated.. dr said he thinks it will still be a few weeks though so hoping he is right.. lol.. did the gbs in case baby comes early.. next appt is feb 1st, so last two weeks.. will have another internal if i have been contracting.. which im sure i will be since i have been for awhile on and off.. wait and see now..
 



Attached Files:







0118121057a.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Madrid98

Nice tiny bump lilrojo!! Don't worry about being dilated 1cm. You may stay light that for weeks.


----------



## lilrojo

Madrid I know thats what im hoping for.. i stayed that way for 2 weeks with my daughter.. so we will see where i am at my next appt in 2 weeks.. lol


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhh, hopefully baba stays in at least a couple more weeks lilrojo! But hey, won't be long for you now! :D

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

I know im excited.. :)

How are you doing Kaede.. been to the midwife again as of late.. 32 weeks seems to fly by doesnt it.. :)


----------



## Madrid98

lilrojo said:


> Madrid I know thats what im hoping for.. i stayed that way for 2 weeks with my daughter.. so we will see where i am at my next appt in 2 weeks.. lol

By then you'll be 36wks so it should be safe. How exciting getting closer to meet your little one!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Madrid thats what im hoping for.. :)

How are you doing, where are you at in your cycle.. ?


----------



## Madrid98

I'm 2dpo today I think. Waiting to be 11dpo to test & see what happens.


----------



## Deethehippy

Madrid - i am 3DPO, we will be testing around the same time :thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

Really? Excellent!! I hope we both get our bfp's in over a week!! Have you done anything different this cycle?


----------



## Deethehippy

No not really, i take multivits (pregnancy ones) and omega oils anyway.
We tried to BD when we thought we would rather than when we knew we should (if you get what i mean) we didn't use OPK's or anything, just went by 'natural' signs. Its our first month actively trying since loosing 'MiniWg'.
I know its unrealistic to expect a BFP first month but obviously i would be overjoyed! I tested today :rofl: I am no good with waiting and i just love peeing on sticks LOL When will you be testing do you think? I'll do one IC a day now until AF :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay fxed tight for you both.. maybe it will be lucky for you both to be testing the same time :)


----------



## Madrid98

Are you testing already? lol I can't do that to myself anymore. I did it last month and I had my testing thread and all but it was too stressful. I'll try to wait until 11dpo so that I can get an accurate result.

I don't see any reason why you may not get your BFP this month too even if it's your first ttc cycle after your loss. 
But I feel sort of the same way in the sense that it's my first month trying the supplements. I can't help but thinking I won't be so lucky to get it first go. I'm please with the O being back to normal. 

I've forgotten what it means to have a go 'natural' cycle. When I've tried I've been so stress that it made things worse.


----------



## Kaede351

Ooo, FX'd for you both Dee and Madrid :D

I was at the midwife on the 10th and all was good, next time I see her is on the 30th. She's coming out for a home visit to discuss my birth plan, I'm strangely nervous about it haha XD then afte that I have another appointment 2 weeks later at the midwife office :) getting busy and exciting now! Haha :D

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Not long to go Kaede, dont worry about the birth plan, you can change anything you like on the day anyway :flower: Its just to give you and them an idea what you might prefer i think.  Will you use a birth pool or anything do you think? Try to rest up for the next few weeks if you can


----------



## Kaede351

Whoops double post lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

I'm hoping to use a birthing pool of its available, but there's only 1 at the hospital and I guess it depends on if anybody is in it when I go in lol. I don't fancy sharing ;)

I'm nervous more about having midwife in the house than anything else... Which is kinda silly :haha: I'm always paranoid people will think the house is a mess, as much as I try to tidy up it never seems to me like it gets any better lol... And this is BEFORE we've got a child in it XD

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Don't be silly - think of all the houses they must vsit, i'm sure they see all sorts! and i bet yours is just fine. Who knows, the midwives house may not be perfect either :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Lots of dust girls xxx
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Kaede351

I know it's silly lol. But I think it's a trait I've picked up from my Nana. She's always been paranoid about people being judgemental of her house too... Something I always used to laugh at her for because her house is ALWAYS spotless. But hey ho, I'm just weird like her I suppose :haha:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Haha kaede.. that is funny that your so paranoid.. I feel the same and my house is quite clean.. lol I think im worse now when im nesting and want to do so much more than i have the energy for.. hope your house visit goes well..


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I think that's my biggest problem at the moment too. I've started nesting and I've non-stop cleaned for 3 days  I've pulled all the muscles in my bum and upper legs where I was on my hands and knees scrubbing the bathroom floor last night and I haven't done the kitchen floor yet lol.

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Dont wear yourself out hun.. you still have time to use that toothbrush on the kitchen floors lol.. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Ooooh, toothbrush is a good idea ;)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Ha..

Hope everyone is well..


----------



## Madrid98

Have any of you heard from random or 9babies? It's been a long time since they haven't been around here. Hope they're ok.


----------



## Deethehippy

9babies unfortunately suffered a miscarriage and she has had problems with her husband so hasn't been on, she has her own journal somewhere on BnB. I hope she wouldnt mind me telling you.

I don't know about Random though.


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks for letting me know. I knew about the issues with her dh as she mentioned it in one of her posts. I'm so sorry she lost the baby. So much pain we have to go through :(


----------



## Deethehippy

How are you feeling Madrid? Any 'symptoms'? I have sore boobs! (but often do in the TWW to be honest)


----------



## Madrid98

I don't feel anything! I was a bit sick yesterday but much better today. I was thinking about taking my temp tomorrow morning to confirm I've O but not sure. 

I saw the test on your journal! With your previous pregnancies, hoe early did you get your bfp?


----------



## Deethehippy

With my last angel it was 10dpo but it took a while to show a line. The previous pregnancies i didnt test early (i was not insane at that stage lol) and so i dont know how early they would have shown.


----------



## Madrid98

With my last one it was the same. Tested at 9dpo & had a super faint line that could have been an evap. 10dpo I got the bfp with a superdrug test. 

Previous one I tested the day I thought af was due. I wasn't as mad then too lol. The losses have done this to me!


----------



## lilrojo

I didnt know 9babies miscarried.. wasnt she preg w/ twins too.. that is just terrible i hope she is okay.


----------



## Kaede351

Oh no poor 9babies :( She's had such a rough time just lately, nobody deserves all of what she has been though :(

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Happy Sunday all.. hope your all doing well.. New mommies we miss you.. Poppy and Pip.. :) Hope your well..


----------



## poppy666

Im around but seren been unsettled all week so not had a lot of time to myself to get on.

9babies my heart goes out to you, i dont think i could of carried on so long after so many losses, your a very couragous women, hope your ok :hugs::hugs:

Thanks lilrojo hope your well too lovely?

Hello everyone, hows the bumps going on? :kiss:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww good to hear from you Poppy.. You and pip were one of the first people to really welcome me on here.. Hope your beautiful little girl feels better soon..

Cant talk about other's bumps but mine is well.. still have loads of bh's but no signs of labor so thats good so far.. need a few more weeks.. will update with abump pic on wed.. when i hit 35 weeks.. not sure if i posted my 34 week one on here or not.. 

so here it was..
 



Attached Files:







0118121057a.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## pip7890

Wow, lovely bump lilrojo.

I do read all the journals and this thread - usually about 4am - but rarely have time or the hands free to post. I do think about you all though.

Here's a picture of Andrew by way of apology for not being about. It was taken between Christmas and New Year. I shall have to try and get some more up to date pictures on here for you.

Pip x
 



Attached Files:







133.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilrojo

Oh I know im sure i wont be around when peanut comes, well read but not reply as much.. its just great to hear from you ladies.. As i get near the end i cant help but think about what brought me here and the wonderful help you ladies gave me.. I dont know where i would be without having met you all.. 

Pip Andrew is just so cute.. im sure he is getting big.. they grow too fast.. love your avatar pic too..


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh you got such a cute small bump, i think i was massive with Seren :haha:, not long now sweetie, think last few weeks really drag, but we'll be here to welcome your little one into the world along with everyone else :hugs:

Pip Andrew's gorgeous, serenity still no hair lol just little bits showing, but she has a habit lately of moving her head constantly left to right, think she likes the feel of it but she's going to end up with a bold patch doing that.


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi ladies! :wave:

It's great to see updates from our new mummies. We've got all stages in here now, eh? :friends:

AFM, I'm hanging in there - a full 33 weeks gone, hoping to make it at least another 3 weeks, if not longer. Just started Maternity Leave. Tomorrow will be the first day I don't have to go to work. :dance: As I've been pottering around BnB tonight, I've been getting loads of BHs. Not had this many for a while, not since Physio wrapped me up in tubigrip, anyway. :haha: Perhaps it's because I'm not wearing it right now that I'm getting so many. :dohh: Will put it back on before bed anyway. I sleep so much better when my bump is being cradled in tubigrip. :sleep:

Poppy, I had to laugh at the image of little Serenity moving her head side to side so much. Xander had a terrible bald patch all the way around his head for months. I was so glad when it all grew in. :haha: Hair or no hair, Serenity is gorgeous!


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi everyone :flower:

Poppy, don't worry about the bold patch, both mine got that, i think its pretty common with all babies as they are at the sitting down stage but not mobile stage. My mum used to call it 'the friar tuck' lol

Lilrojo - such a cute bump, you dont look barely big enough to be nearlly full term 

Happy maternity leave Muddled, enjoy your first week off :flower:

Hope everyone else is ok, i am testing BFN's, i know its early but i think my ticker is slow so really could be 1-3 days ahead of that, kinda given up this cycle :/


----------



## Kaede351

I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well!

Your bump is so cute lilrojo! I think mine is about twice the size haha... Have a feeling Harri's gona be a porker! 

Dee - don't give up just yet hun, it's not over til the witch arrives :) I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Pip - Andrew is such a cutie! Love that little hat he has on lol.

AMU - welcome to maternity leave! Haha. Loving mine, although mostly all I've done is sleep... Bit of obsessive cleaning here and there... But mostly sleep lol. Although I am needed at work tomorrow afternoon. My replacement hasn't been able to start yet due to CRB not being back yet and they're a bit short tomorrow. Enjoy your time off and take it easy :D

Afm... GUESS WHAT!!!! The people Taylor's aunty is buying the house from FINALLY accepted an offer! All that's left now is to keep our fingers tiiiiightly crossed that the survey doesn't throw up anything bad and we will be moving in a few weeks! We might even be in by the time Harrison is born lol... Maybe XD I'm beginning to wonder whether I'm going to go to term or be a couple weeks early lol. I keep feeling like this pressure down below and like something is going to fall out! And I keep getting sharp pains in my cervix, tummy tightenings when I'm walking and mild-medium period type pains at random times in the day. And with me being totally clueless, I'm not really sure whether it's all normal or whether I should stash my bags by the front door just in case :haha:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks so much ladies.. hard not to think back when your finally closing the gap on what you have wanted for far too long.. :)

Pip & Poppy-you babies are just the cutest ever, both of them :)

Dee its too early to give up just yet.. not till the witch arrives then you begin planning for next month.. :)

Kaede-dont you be packing them bags lady.. your far too early to go into labor.. 4 weeks to term.. then you can lol.. as i feel the same about myself... :) Yay for house fxed all goes well and you can move before your son comes..

AMU hope maternity leave is treating you well.. 

AFM not much going on today.. rained and froze yesterday so the weather and roads suck.. dh took my jeep to work so a quiet day here.. gotta get up and get ready being lazy..


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, well I'm not planning on him coming early. Ideally I'd like to be moved first! But I've told him if he wants to come out early he still has to wait at least another 4 weeks lol. 

It's been a bit frosty here too just lately. But luckily we haven't had too much actual ice. Just the occasional patch. But you be careful! Can't be having you slipping over! And as for you not being up yet lol... It's 5.35pm and I'm led in bed! Just woke up from a nap haha. Must get up and sort some tea in a minute. Also need to make sure my work uniform is ready for tomorrow afternoon. The joys lol.

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

haha.. it was way earlier here.. its almost 1 now and im finally up and ready.. haha.. finished up lunch and now watching cartoons with my dd..


----------



## Kaede351

Sounds good :D tea has been sorted, so we're happy and fed now lol. Will have to be bedtime fairly soon though or I'll end up sleeping through lunchtime and I have to be at work at 12 lol. Ugh, so can't be bothered but I promised I would >.< god I'm so lazy :haha:

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Kaede, you're such a good employee helping them out like this. :hugs: How long do you have to go in for? I hope it goes easy on you. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

It's only from 12 til 4, just the afternoon session. But with the lack of sleep I'm pretty sure that will be enough lol.

XxX


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all,loads to catch up on!! Not long to go until the next 'batch' of babies arrive so exciting!!. I have been away this weekend to center parcs wen to Bella Italia last night and started being sick aroung 6am!! Was sick about every 30mins till 5pm. Still feel rough!! Got my +ve opk tonight too so just had to lie there and take it lol really wasn't in the mood - the lengths we go to for a baby!!


----------



## lilrojo

Haha cazi i remember all that.. not being in the mood but doing anyways.. hope you get your bfp really soon... :)

Hope you have a good day tomorrow Kaede.. and forgot to say happy 33 weeks.. :) Getting close now for us ladies..


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks hun :) Eeek, you're 35 weeks tomorrow! Exciting stuff!

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

I know... I can feel the 35 weeks on my body.. oh well only 2 more to term.. :) cant wait to see where im at as far as dilation at my next appt.. im hoping maybe 2cms and hopefully starting to efface.. lol but if not oh well.. they come when they want to


----------



## Kaede351

Got some good news this morning! Taylor has been offered a new job :D We are waiting on a phone call in the next couple of days to confirm start date and shift times etc! I'm very proud of him :) It only took him 7 weeks :D Now for the worst part though! The in between part where benefits stop and wages start >.< Bad month ahead lol. But we'll soon be back to normal :D

How is everyone? :flower:

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

Kaede congrats on the new job. If you're referring to housing benefit, it shouldn't stop until he receives his first wages. No earnings can be taking into account before that.
If he's claiming JSA tell your dh to ask for Flexible Support Fund help. He may ask for travel costs to be covered for a month or something of the sort.

Afm, I'm 8dpo today and feeling out for some reason. I've been feeling a bit more hungry than usual, and that's a sign of af always for me until the day after is due when I have no appetite whatsoever. I'll be testing friday or saturday just in case and to hold to the last bit of hope left in me.

Can't wait until this bit is over.


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats to Taylor on his job kaede :thumbup:

Madrid - when is AF due? As you know i am testing BFN's and feel totally out, i'm sure i am but my AF isn't due until sunday/monday.
I hope any tests you do reveal a nice surprise :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

That is great to hear about Taylor Kaede.. new jobs are great :) Sounds like everything is going well for you now.. the house and his job.. hope it all continues.. :)

Fxed for you both-Madrid and Dee.. its till early days.. no one is out till the witch shows..


----------



## Madrid98

If I'm counting up to 14dpo it should come the 1st feb but as I've been having shorter lp's since my last mc and I don't know if the vitex/vitamin b6 has done anything to fix it yet, I guess I can expect it from sunday at 12dpo.


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies :D

I'm a bit worried about the benefits thing though. Last time we were on them I let them know as soon as Taylor got his job and they made us back pay the benefits they paid us from then saying we weren't entitled to them anymore, even though we hadn't been paid yet. We had to pay them back about £600... Really don't want to have to do that again!

FX'd for Dee and Madrid :)

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

Kaede351 said:


> Thanks ladies :D
> 
> I'm a bit worried about the benefits thing though. Last time we were on them I let them know as soon as Taylor got his job and they made us back pay the benefits they paid us from then saying we weren't entitled to them anymore, even though we hadn't been paid yet. We had to pay them back about £600... Really don't want to have to do that again!
> 
> FX'd for Dee and Madrid :)
> 
> XxX

On what date is he starting to work? If he's getting JSA, that you need to close the day before he starts working because is only paid while you are looking for work.
If you are referring about Housing and Council Tax benefits, I advise you to contact your local office and enquire as if you just want to know the regulations for your particular borough. With that info in hand you can take action on whether completing a change of circumstances form or similar.

Why do I know about all these things? Well, it's my job.:blush:


----------



## lilrojo

Madrid sounds like a fab job to me.. :) We all need to work.. We dont like getting pulled over by the police but they need to work too.. :) and i thought that you were to take vitamin b6 with b12 so its absorbed better.. thats what everyone told me.. or a b complex vitamin for the lp.. not sure.. I tried it for one month and made my lp shorter.. a 12 day lp sounds pretty good though, granted not 14, but mine were and have never been 14 either.. mine were 10-12... the shortest being 9..


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey ladies!

Firstly, congrats to Kaede's Taylor. It's quite a feat to get a new job in the current economy. :thumbup:

Madrid, I'm looking forward to seeing what this cycle brings for you. If not a BFP then hopefully a longer LP. Fingers crossed for you!!

Dee, hang in there hun. :hugs: You'll get your BFP as long as you don't give up. I know you're having a really hard time bearing with the whole TTCAL journey but you'll get there. :hugs:

AFM, I'm just hanging out, quietly enjoying maternity leave. Been reading a lot which I love to do and just biding my time til the big day, whenever that ends up being. I reckon we're looking at anything from 2-6 weeks from now. :dance:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks for the info Madrid :) we are actually still waiting for the applications to go through for JSA and housing/c-tax benefits... It's been 3/4 weeks (can't actually remember lol) since we put the applications in. But we really need the back paid money to pay our rent etc. So, honestly, I have no idea how we stand :/ we don't have DH's start date yet, but as soon as we get it we will be on the phone and enquiring :)

Glad you're enjoying your leave AMU :D I'm looking forward to being able to get some peace and quiet once Taylor starts work lol. Even if it is only for a few days before we start packing boxes etc haha. As for reading though, I've run out of books! What are you reading right now? I've just finished reading "The Help" which was really good and I'm waiting on the new True Blood book to be released, but that isn't out until the summer. I might re-read the first 10 books in the series ready for the new one haha :haha:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Kaede can i recommend the hunger games books.. its a trilogy and really really good.. Im on the second book.. first one i read in two days.. :) So good..

Amu lets hope more than 2 weeks.. 3-4 would be better.. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Ooo, what are those about? Might have to see if they're on the iBook store haha. Easiest ever way to buy/read books!

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede, I too am eagerly awaiting the newest TrueBlood book! :haha: I just finished the latest Stephen King novel (11/22/63). Really enjoyed it. Before that I read A Handmaids Tale (apparently they read it at A levels here but I only just heard of it). Before that I read all of the TrueBlood novels and some other random novels by Charlaine Harris. I'm not what's next for me. I often download ebooks and read them on my phone. Just have to decide what I'm in the mood for. I love to reread the Harry Potter novels but as I've been through the entire series at least 4 times (some of them I've read more) I think I will try to keep it varied for a while. I have a couple of baby and parenting books collecting dust that I would benefit from reading. And of course there's all the stuff I should be doing (like finishing the baby's bedroom space and packing my hospital bag) that I just haven't found the wherewithal to deal with yet. I will, I'm just not feeling a sense of urgency at the monent, just tiredness and achiness. :haha:

Lilrojo, yes 3-4 weeks would be ideal, I'm just saying, realistically I should be prepared for anywhere from 36-40 weeks but I would most prefer 37-39. :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Happily i am done with all my baby prep things lol.. need to finish packing, & pack for mckenna.. install the carseat.. want to do it this week.. but will prob wait till next when i know where i am at dilation wise.. if anything has happened over the last 2 weeks or not.. 

Kaede-(Copied off the internet part of the plot)The Hunger Games takes place in an unidentified future time period after the destruction of North America, in a nation known as Panem. Panem consists of a wealthy Capitol and twelve surrounding, poorer districts. District 12, where the book begins, is located in the coal-rich region that was formerly Appalachia. 

As punishment for a previous rebellion against the Capitol, every year, one boy and one girl between the ages of 12 and 18 from each district are selected by lottery and forced to participate in the Hunger Games, a televised event in which the participants, or "tributes," must fight to the death in a dangerous, outdoor arena, controlled by the Capitol, until only one remains. The story follows 16-year-old Katniss Everdeen, a girl from District 12, who volunteers for the 74th Games in place of her younger sister, Primrose. Also participating from District 12 is Peeta Mellark, a baker's son whom Katniss knows from school and who once gave her bread when her family was starving.


----------



## Kaede351

Ooo, sounds interesting lilrojo! I will see if it's on iBooks, if not might see of I can find them on eBay or something :D

Oh god I must have read the Harry Potter books at least a million times each (specially the first 3/4) since I was about 11 lol. I actually remember reading the first book when I was 10 and being BEYOND disappointed I never got a letter to Hogwarts lol :haha: I haven't read the last 2 as many times, but still love them lol.

My MIL introduced me to True Blood lol. When the first series came out on tv she recommended I watched it and had I read the books. I hadn't heard of them at that point but I totally fell in love with them once I read them lol. Eric is such a sexy character, I like the way his softer side is starting to come out... And as the books have gone on I've gotten mixed feelings about Bill. I can't quite figure out if he really DOES love Sookie or what. He's quite complex :haha: 

I've also read the Harper Connolly books by Charlaine Harris. Those are very good too haha.

I've been quite into real life stories too... I read a book that was similar to call the midwife... I think it was called something like "Thirteen babies on a bike", and also "A Boy Called It" was very good... Really sad and reduced me to tears, but very good :)


Sorry, went off on a rant about books there XD haha

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

I love reading and due to my studies I have to read a lot. I like a bit of everything but a book I've read more than once is "The Pillars of the Earth". Very good book, and so the sequel "World Without End".

I love Harry Potter too but I haven't read the books. My daughter has read them several times though.

I also like classics like Jane Austen (I'm a huge fan)& Virginia Woolf (a bit more contemporary).


----------



## lilrojo

Its okay Kaede.. I love to read too.. and hope you can find them.. they are the rage in the us right now.. the movie is set to release in March.. supposed to be better than twilight.. so far i really like the books.. and they werent too expensive either.. :)

Never read the harry potter books.. may have to someday.. still trying to finish the twilight books lol.. someday.. some books just catch me and some dont.. :)


----------



## Kaede351

I read the twilight books in a week while we were sat by the pool in Turkey lol. I didn't enjoy them that much so tried to get through them quickly XD VAMPIRES DON'T SPARKLE! :rofl:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Haha yeah i started the books.. then watched the movies so it ruined it for me.. I like to use my imagination on what ppl look like.. then its all ruined when they do the movies cuz thats all you see.. when i think of edward is james patterson.. ugh lol


Hope your all doing well.. :)


----------



## Madrid98

Next time do it the other way around. Watch the movie and then read the book. That way you'll enjoy both as probably the book will give you much more.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! :bfp: this morning. I can't believe yet!:cloud9: I'm so scared!!

Thank you AMU for your plan+capsules. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00601.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pip7890

:wohoo: Madrid. Fantastic news. Congratulations\=.

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Woop woop! Awesome news!
:wohoo:


----------



## allmuddledup

:wohoo: MADRID!!! THAT'S AMAZING NEWS!!!! WELL DONE!!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you hun and chucking loads of sticky :dust: your way!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## randomxx

congrats again hun. What were you taking? xx


----------



## Kaede351

Yay!!! Congrats Madrid!!! That's awesome news :D

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Many congratulations Madrid! Thats fabulous news on this thread  
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Yay Yay, congrats Madrid.. sending tons and tons of sticky dust your way.. :)


----------



## cazi77

Yey congrats madrid thats fab news!!


----------



## ann89

Hey just wanted to let you know i my BFp and my due date is July 17th!


----------



## Kaede351

Ooo, another bfp :D congratulations!

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Ann. 

PiP x


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Ann... roll in the BFPs :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Ann :thumbup:

AF got me this morning :cry: Bit depressing as first cycle actually trying since MiniWig but ever onwards eh? :flower:

Hello to you all xx


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Dee :hugs: I love your PMA. :hugs: 

Congratulations Ann. :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

Dee :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Aww Dee, maybe next time hun :) like you said, only first month trying and you never know, the next cycle might be your lucky one :hugs:

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Congratz Madrid and Ann loads of sticky coming your way :dust::dust::dust:

Dee huge hugs lovely :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Midwife visit went well :D birth plan sorted! Harrison is heads down and 4/5 engaged :D am excited now haha.

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

Excellent kaede!! Not long to go for you too!!


----------



## Kaede351

Ooo, just noticed I'm measuring a week ahead too lol. He's had a growth spurt XD

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Kaede happy your appt went well..:) Happy 34 weeks.. 3 more to term.. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks! Eee, only 1 more week til you're full term! Ahhhh, so exciting!!! Haha.

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

I know gone so fast..


----------



## allmuddledup

:wohoo: HAPPY 34 WEEKS KAEDE & HARRI!!! :wohoo: Time is really flying by now. I wish it would go even faster though! :haha: I'm impressed about Harri's position and level of engagement. Wow! My little one doesn't seem inclined to engage (though I understand that's normal when not the first pregnancy) but at least she's finally head down!! :dance: I just want the next month to be gone already. :rofl:


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy 34 weeks Kaede!  Glad the MW visit went fine, not long now for you! (and Lilrojo and Muddled!) Very exciting xx


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, I read that subsequent babies don't engage so early. But I was impressed too haha. I wasn't expecting him to be even a little engaged for at least another couple weeks. 

Definitely getting executing now! And it seems to have gone quickly lol... Except the last 2 weeks or so, it went fast up til the last 2 weeks... Hoping the next 6 go quickly lol. Eee, I can't wait to see all our babas! :D

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Happy weeks ladies.

Andrew never engaged lol! There was too much fluid in the way so his head only descended into my pelvis once my waters were broken. That's a heck of a journey: not engaged to delivered in 90 minutes. Poor baby!

:dust: to those who'd like some.

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Happy 35 weeks AMU! :D

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks Kaede! :dance:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi everyone.. Hope your all well..

Madrid how are you doing hun.. :)


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi everyone! Yes, good question :thumbup: . I was wondering how we're all doing too! :)

I'm now 35 weeks by my scan dates (I only just changed my ticker the other day cuz I was tired of confusing myself when figuring out how far along I am and I figure at this point, it's more important to go by what the hospital says). I can't wait to get to 37 weeks. I hope I make it that far but would be okay with even 36 weeks if she decides to come early. Last night I started getting period like cramping in my very lower abdomen. I reckon that is probably he start of dilation/effacement. I'm getting loads of frequent BH (have been for months though). I'm getting more and more excite as the days go by and I get that much closer to meeting my little girl. :dance:

I'd love to hear updates from everyone else!! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Well not much to update on me.. will post a bump pic tomorrow am.. happy to have made it to 36 weeks (tomorrow) one more to term.. even though i was way past term with mckenna and she was only 5lbs.. appt tomorrow and will update everyone on whats going on.. 

Been getting many bh's that start to hurt.. so something has to be happening.. but find out tomorrow.. just got a new van so that will be nice to have with 2 kids instead of my four door jeep.. which my dh now has.. :)


----------



## cazi77

Hi all AMU happy 35 weeks only 2 week until you are term!!

I am 5-6dpo and apart from being crampy yesterday and today, no real symptoms. I'm getting so impatient now I want my sticky BFP!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Gah I swear my family don't want me to be happy :( I have told everybody that for the first couple of days after Harrison is born that I want it to be just me, Taylor and Harri so we can adjust. Now my Nan has decided that (although I told her this days ago) she has only just heard about it. And my god... What a palava over 2 fricking days!!! She's now said "oh if we can't see him in the first couple days what the point in seeing him at all!" which has really upset me :( is it really so wrong to want just a day or two for just us??? I was so looking forward to the next few weeks and finally getting to meet little man. But now all I can think about is how stressful it's going to be. My Nan also upset my mum by telling her that I only didn't want her here (my mum), so my mum was upset thinking that's didn't want her here at all. 

She has also thrown at me that I don't bother with anybody when Taylor is home from work and that I only want them when he's not here. God, a couple weeks where I don't call everyday and it's like I never bother at all! And it's not like he's had any choice but to be home is it! I've been so happy the last few days and now it all just seems like more stress than it's worth!!! I actually want to cry :(

Glad to hear everyone else is doing well :)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Kaede i'm stubborn so if it were me i'd have to say 'think what you like, i know what i meant and if you want to make it into a life drama then carry on. Call me when you've grown up!'

Then blame it on hormones.


----------



## Kaede351

I am just so sick of family in general :( I wish we lived miles away from everyone at the moment... Preferably a loooong plane ride away -.- why can't my family be normal? :/

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh wow! Just noticed you're 12 weeks along already! God that has flown over! Haha.

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Yeh its dragged for me though lol.

I don't think any family is normal but you'll soon have your own family and your own 'rules' and people will have to respect that. The problwm with being someone's child is they've been so used to telling you what to do when its turned back around it takes some getting used to. Don't you weaken though!


----------



## Madrid98

lilrojo said:


> Hi everyone.. Hope your all well..
> 
> Madrid how are you doing hun.. :)

I'm doing well thanks. Yesterday I went to the gp hoping to get the antenatal referral done but she wanted to send me for a scan first at 6 wks (14th feb) and if everything is fine I have to go back to her at 7wks for the booking process to start.

I've bought another 2 tests which are the last ones I'll buy as there's no point spending to poas. I still have the other digi which I'm planning to use around the 8th feb with the hope it'll say 3+.

Kaede I agree with puppy. I'll do exactly the same so they know you aren't a little girl any more.

Cazi I think that could be a good sign (the cramps I mean). Hope you get your bfp this cycle too.


----------



## Deethehippy

The 8th is my birthday Madrid - i'm sure your test will be saying 3+ by then


----------



## Madrid98

Deethehippy said:


> The 8th is my birthday Madrid - i'm sure your test will be saying 3+ by then

Thanks!! With the previous pregnancy I didn't left it long enough and never got a 3+ so it's one of those stressing PAL things.:dohh:


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww Kaede, that sounds so stressful. :hugs: I can't believe your nan said that as well! What is she, 3 years old??? Talk about throwing her toys out! Jeesh. I hate to say it but your nan sounds like a class A stirrer. On the other hand, I am a bit jealous that you've got your family so close around you and that they want to be involved. My family IS a very long expensive plane ride away (in midwestern USA) and I rarely get to see them nor are they able to provide me with practical support since I am so far away. It's not all it's cracked up to be, I tell ya. :wacko: On the other hand, if I had someone in my family as tantrumy and manipulative as your nan, I would probably wish them to be far away as well. :hugs: Hopefully they will sort themselves out and stop stressing you out. From your nan's point of view, I can understand why she'd wantto see him straight away because brand new babies are simply precious and they grow lightning fast, but from your point of view, I can understand you wanting your privacy respected ad it does sound like your family doesn't necessarily acknowledge boundaries in the way you would like so I don't think you are being unreasonable to ask them to give you space. Good luck hun. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Kaede-I have to agree with your parents in a way.. I do know how you feel though.. I would have loved to have had only the ppl there that i wanted, as i dont get along at all with the in laws.. but you need to see how your family is seeing the baby too.. Its a wonderful new addition to the whole family.. also its not like your family will stay forever, they will leave, and honestly the help right away is great.. I hope maybe you can come to an understanding that will make everyone happy.. maybe try to limit their time.. as they love you and love the baby your bringing into the world.. :) Tell them they can come but only for a few hours as you need your rest and want to bond as much as possible with him.. and as a family..

Madrid-that is great.. keeping everything crossed that the scan will be perfect.. :) and go ahead and keep poas we all did.. :)

Cazi best of luck.. cramps sound good.. fxed for you.. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Its hard to stay reasonable when your pregnant too.. and right after birth with hormones.. but try.. as that baby is yours to raise no matter what your family says or does.. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks everyone :) I know my Nan is a problem, knew she would be from the start... But what a time to start causing trouble -.- I understand everybody wants to meet him as much as I do, but they will be visiting at the hospital probably and my Nan and Grandad is our lift home so it's not like they won't see him at all and it's not like I've tried to stop them completely. Just wish they would be understanding :(

Honestly, I would hate to live so far away from my family, it's just when they're being like this I wish I could disappear lol

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Hugs Kaede it will all work out


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi again! :wave:

Appologies to Madrid for missing your post. I think you wrote while I was responding to Kaede and I missed it. :dohh: Fingers crossed for you hun that you get your 3+ right on target and that everything is perfect on your scan. :hugs:

Cazi, I hope the cramping means something good for you!! :dust:


----------



## cazi77

Hey all i'm just in a bad mood today and another pregnancy announcement at work hasn't helped!! Cramping has gone now. I have always had I/B when being pregnant but nothing this month so thinking that its a bad sign!! No other symptoms to report. Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Madrid98

just turn that thought around and maybe not having i/b is a new good thing that's happening now for you cazi.


----------



## cazi77

Thanks Madrid I like your +ve thinking!


----------



## Madrid98

You have to be always, always positive, no matter what. That's how we can keep going. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Don't give up just yet Cazi, not having I/B doesn't mean you haven't been lucky :) I had very slight I/B with my mc, but nothing at all with this pregnancy. Maybe it's a good sign :) keep on hoping, you're not out til the Red Lady sings! :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Lol. Good way to put it Kaede! :thumbup:

Keep your chin up Cazi! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Arghhhh Caz dont you be thinking negative missy, your gonna get that sticky this year :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Thanks poppy I think I got my BFP today - lets hope this one it sticky!!! I'm in total shock was sure I was out! I don't have any symptoms and had no I/B which I've always had before?? worry worry worry x


----------



## allmuddledup

:dust: for you Cazi!!!! :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Cazi, preggo :dust::dust::dust: for you 


Am i the only one left TTC on here now? :cry:


----------



## allmuddledup

No Dee, Inoue is still TTC too I think. We've not heard from her in a while but I reckon she'd tell us if she got her BFP. hang in there hun. You'll get your BFP, and even better, your rainbow baby. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Fantastic news Caz maybe cos you dont have anything this time its going to be fine :happydance: i had nothing with serenitytill week 8 :kiss:


----------



## Madrid98

congrats again cazi!!! :dust:

random is still ttc too Dee!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats cazi.. I agree with poppy maybe nothing is a good thing for you this time.. sending you tons and tons of sticky dust.. :)

My latest bump pic at 36 weeks.. :flower:
my appt on wed went fine.. all going good.. still 1cm dilated..may have a sweep next week.. depends on everything i suppose.. fxed stuff will be happening soon..
 



Attached Files:







0201121104.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhhh, congratulations Cazi!!!! Sending loads of sticky :dust: to you! Maybe the lack of I/B really is a good thing :)

Lovely bump lilrojo! Wish my bump was as neat as yours lol

XxX


----------



## cazi77

I'm a happy bunny this morning :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P2040019.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## puppycat

:happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations on your :bfp: Cazi!!

:dust: ladies

Pip x


----------



## Madrid98

:bfp: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Yay Yay... BFP Party for Cazi :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::cloud9::hugs::bfp::bfp::dust::dust::crib::dance::dance::dance::rofl::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::bike::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::pop::pop::pop::rain::rain::rain::flasher::flasher::bunny::bunny::bunny::lolly::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas8::xmas8:


----------



## cazi77

Thanks everyone! I'm terrified!! xx


----------



## Kaede351

:happydance: YAY Cazi ^^ :happydance:

Here's my bump pic from tonight... 34+5 :) I kinda feel like I've dropped a bit... like I can breathe a bit better today lol

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/9bde802c.jpg

Anybody else in the process of being snowed in tonight? lol... panics me a bit in case things happen and we get stuck! I really hope they don't happen for at least another 2 or 3 weeks... but IF the did I hope we can get to the hospital :haha:

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Gorgeous bump Kaede!! 

Ack! I didn't even think of the snow in relation to emergency drives to the hospital! :shock: I'll be taking it extra easy this evening in that case! :haha:

Here's my 35 week bump:

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/dbeb1dd1.jpg


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, lovely bump AMU! I'm not quite brave enough to get my belly out though haha. How lucky are you! No stretchmarks! None I can see anyway lol :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh Kaede, the stretchmarks are there. I have loads from my first pregnancy. I'm lucky now in that I haven't developed any NEW stretchmarks and that the old ones have faded to white so they aren't obvious in my bump shots but oh thy are there!! Lol.


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, well it's not so bad when they fade. I have loads on my legs from a teenage growth spurt that have faded to nothing lol. But the marks on my belly are new so are really ugly and purple lol.

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: I remember when mine were like that too. I hated them. They will fade though. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I'm not really fussed on the stretchmarks, I know they will fade eventually... I just hope my belly doesn't go all saggy haha.

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Mine went all saggy :wacko: but my boy is worth it and so will my girl be. :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

Lovely bumps ladies not long now :happydance::happydance:

Caz dont think any of us PAL can or could relax, but try a little :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Nice bumps ladies!!

Kaede I think yours look like it's dropped a little. Getting closer to the big day!!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks hun :) As soon as I got out of bed this morning my belly just felt... lighter? lol, not sure if that makes sense XD Definitely geting exciting! I can't wait haha.

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Beautiful bump kaede.. dont remember a previous pic to tell if it has dropped or not.. but could have.. :)

Amu have said in your journal but your bump is fab too.. 

Love the bumps..

Hope cazi and madrid are doing well.. the newly preggos.. :) Its hard but keep the faith and try to relax.. and before you know you will be here.. :)


----------



## cazi77

Thanks lilrojo. At the moment I don't feel pregnant, have no symptoms and just want to go to sleep and wake up in october!!!! 

Your bumps are lovely. Not long to go. Very exciting. Are you all organised for the new arrivals?

:dust: to Dee and the other ladies TTC xxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks ladies. :friends:

Cazi, I'm not ready yet. :blush: Still have to sort out baby's room (there's a couple full days of work left on it - OH and I have scheduled it in for this Monday and Friday) and pack my hospital bag. Come to think of it, I should probably pack my hospital bag before I start working on the room in case it kicks off my labour. :haha: I haven't finished it yet due to the fact that I ended up in hospital with contractions (Christmas time) last time I was working on it. :dohh:

Eek!! I just noticed!! I'm on the last box of my ticker!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm well thank you. Just taking it easy as much as a family, work and studies allowed, lol My dh has been very good and even though he has a terrible cold he's been looking after all of us. My scan is 14th of Feb so I'm impatiently waiting for this date to come and see. It's definitely terrifying but if I want another baby I have to put myself through it.


----------



## Kaede351

I guess we're as ready as we'll ever be. We haven't decorated his room seeing as we are now back to LOOKING for a house -.- (it all fell through :(), but I think we have everything we need. Only a couple little things left to get like Moses basket stand, few more sheets for the Moses basket and cot... But we're mostly sorted haha.

Awww, I really will have everything crossed that your scan goes well Madrid! Will be a lovely valentines gift to find out all is well :)

Ooo, yay for being on the last stage of your ticker AMU!!!! Eeek, such excitement haha. Can't wait for us all to share first photos :D

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

I'll have everything crossed for you on the 14th Madrid!! :hugs:

Kaede, that is such a massive bummer about the house falling through! :dohh:

Yes, I too seriously can't wait to meet my little girl and introduce her to the world!!! :dance: I'll be sending pics to my updater (Pip) to post as soon as possible. Can't wait for that moment!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Happy to hear your all doing well, as well as can be pal :) 

Have everything crossed you valentines day Madrid.. and bless your dh for being so fantastic.. :)

Kaede so sorry to hear about the house.. fxed you can find something as good or better soon.. :) 

AMU cant wait to hear all about jazzle.. and wahoo for the last box :) cant believe your almost 36 weeks.. :)

AFM not much going on.. have an appt on tues for mckenna to talk to her dr who will be the same and this baby's... and then me on wed so will be a busy week.. hoping to get the sweep if i can.. as im exhausted and my body is hurting.. the end is in sight though..


----------



## Kaede351

Ooooo, anybody else here a True Blood fan?!?!?! I'm SO excited for the new series startingon FX tonight haha. I think I'm just about the ONLY person I know who didn't realise you could watch them online when they came out in the US -.- Gutted, I had to wait like 5 months for it haha. CAN'T WAITTT... I hear this is an Eric heavy season... YES :happydance: (small things please small minds I guess :haha:)

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Me me me! I am a True Blood fan, we are just finishing the last season, 6 more to go i think. Not sure we get FX but thanks for the info, i will go ask OH.


----------



## Kaede351

Ah, me and Taylor finished watching the box set about a week ago haha (One of my best presents that was haha!). We're both totally excited for this new season! lol

If you don't get FX you mgiht be able to watch it on the UK FX website? I'm not sure if they show them on there or not. (it's on at 10pm tonight btw)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Eeek! Thanks for the heads up about True Blood Kaede. I'm a big fan too.  Read all the books and can't wait for the next one to come out in May.

I'm also a massive fan of OK GO who unveiled their latest music video today during the SuperBowl. I can't resist sharing whilst we are on the topic of media that excites us. :happydance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlEu9xsnzWg


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks for sharing OK GO Muddled, that music doesn't really do it for me but its quite an ingenious little video


----------



## allmuddledup

Yeah, funny thing about the music for me Dee, it had to grow on me. But I've always loved their videos. Each of them has delighted me to no end. :) I highly recommend checking them out on YouTube if you liked that one.


----------



## Kaede351

That video is pretty awesome! Not too hot on themusic though haha, but the video is quite genius! Actually, I saw you share that on Facebook and I ended up youtubing some of my favourite videos haha... strangely they all ended up being McFly :/ haha

This one in particular... makes me cry everytime haha

https://youtu.be/6gXh6iR5Ogo

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww, that's quite sweet Kaede. I've never heard McFly before. I'm afraid I live in a bubble where music is concerned. Don't listen to radio or watch MTV or anything, just listen to my own music collection and take recommendations from friends with similar tastes. Lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

I like McFly too Kaede :haha: But mainly James Morrison and Bruno Mars amongst others


----------



## Kaede351

Ah, McFly has been my favourite band since I was about 15 so I'm afraid I'm quite biased about them :haha: My taste in music has broadened quite a bit since I left school. I actually quite like a few Tinie Tempah songs, and also Professor Green (which would have been classed as "chav music" and therefore classed as "uncool" :haha:). But I can't stand Beyonce and Rhianna lol. I would gladly put a bullet through both of those haha. Apart from that I'm not really fussy on bands/artists. Although, I prefer music from the 80s to alot of the NOW stuff lol... my Mum calls me a throw back!

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I remember the 80's stuff when it was first out :haha: I forget how young you are!


----------



## Kaede351

lol, I was just over a year old when the 80s finished  I wish I had been older during the 80s... such an interesting decade!

I love 50s music too, though haha. I guess I have what you call a very eclectic taste in music since leaving school lol.

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Professor Green was number 1 when Andrew was born. 

The 80's were my decade given I was born in 1970! I loved Haircut 100, Kajagoogoo, Spandau Ballet, The Cure etc. *big sigh*

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

80s mine to born 1970 OMD, Reo Speedwagon, UB40 More embarrassing Bros, Wham :blush: :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Oooh, I love Spandeau Ballet :D My mum told me that she was listening to them when I was born haha.

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I just looked on Google and Mud 'Tiger feet' was No.1 when i was born  I think i know it.


----------



## lilrojo

Dont have much clue what your all talking about lol..

Hope everyone is well though..


----------



## Kaede351

Ugh, well, training course 1/3 finished. Another on Saturday... Now wishing I had said no! Just got home and my head is killing me, as is all my belly and back muscles from being sat in an awful uncomfy chair all day! Everyone felt sorry for me at the course though :haha: was nice to be asked about my pregnancy without anybody saying the words "god, you're massive aren't you!"

Hope everyone is well :) 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Soooo... Been a bit quiet in here! I hope that everyone is doing well :D

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Full term for me.. appt went fine.. no change from last week.. cept for cervix is moving down so that means baby is moving down too.. so still just waiting.. 21 days left though..


----------



## xSamanthax

Hello everyone, 
Sorry i haven't been on this thread for awhile, i seem to of unsubscribed it somehow :blush: 
I'm loving all the bump pics and congrats to the new BFPs!!!! How exciting.
Sending lots of dust to the ladies still TTC :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## puppycat

Very exciting Logan :)


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhh, congrats on reaching 37 weeks lilrojo!!!! That's great news :D 

My belly has definitely dropped. Harri now feels like I'm carrying him somewhere around my knees lol, and the pressure in my cervix is unreal sometimes. Also, I can feel him "down there" if you know what I mean, like his movements are that much lower. I can pretty much feel him moving around in my foof (lol), and strangly, it also feels like I have flutterings across my right hip bone??? Not sure how that's possible though lol.

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Congrats on reaching fullterm lilrojo! :hugs: 

Kaede, I know what you're talking about with the really low movements. The can move their hands around near their heads which is essentially near the cervix if baby is head down. As for feeling movement bead your hip bone, that is also possible. Your uterus is filling your entire lower abdominal cavity and a good amount of your upper abdomen as well. You can feel movements all the way to your back if baby is in the position for it! It sounds like Harri is most likely engaged now. My LO isn't but that's supposed to be normal for subsequent pregnancies. :shrug:

I wanna meet my baby now!! I actually would like her to wait til next week when she is over 37 weeks and I'cs finished her nursery. :haha: J am Sk seriously excited about meeting her!!! :dance:

How's everyone else? :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all wow full term how exciting not long to go. I am now 16dpo and getting some fab lines on FRER's! I go on holiday tonight for a week so not testing any more!!. When I get back there might be some babies to meet!!!

Here is my FRER :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P2100063.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaede351

Engaged or not this baba's giving me some grief lol! Been getting some BH that I've had to breathe through today. Was almost doubled over walking around Asda (it's always in bloody asda it happens! Lol). I'm hoping he holds out at least until after next Saturday though, got my courses tomorrow and next Saturday :/

Yeah I read that after your first they don't always engage until last minute, but they don't have to be engaged for labour to start do they? Duno lol :shrug:

Cazi - those are some fab lines! It's great news that they're getting nice and dark :happydance:

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

Nice lines cazi!! Enjoy the holiday!!

Kaede your body is getting ready to go! As you are nearly 36wks it could happen any time, which means no more Asda until when you finish your course for good. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I think I will have to avoid asda! I can see me being in there doing my weekly shop when my waters go! That would be embarrassing lol... Might get some freebies if that happened though ;)

But yeah, gona have to take it easy til I finish this first aid course!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

:happydance: woohoo! Just noticed, my ticker is on the last flower!!! Haha, just waiting for the fruit to change to a watermelon now XD

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Can't you order your Asda online Kaede? You should be resting up as much as possible! :hugs:

:hi: everyone, i should have ovulated by this time next week so lots of :sex: for me in the next few days or so.


----------



## Kaede351

I could, but I like to have a wander lol. Today wasn't even my shopping day haha. I went with my nan and grandad for lunch in asda's cafe lol and waddled after her for a bit while she got some bits and bobs haha. But I think I'll order it next week save me pushing the trolley around :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

I went shopping and have been contracting like crazy now too but they seem to stop :( lol


----------



## Kaede351

Mine stopped after a couple hours or so, but had awful back ache ever since. Just had a nice hot bath to see if that helps :)

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Wow congratz Caz :happydance::happydance:

Not long now for some more babies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Well, about to get up and ready for the first half of this bloody first aid course... Just hope the BH don't play up today or everyone will be practicing their sills on me lol :/ and I REALLY hope they don't ask me to lay flat on the floor like last time, I'll not be able to get up hahaha :haha:

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Congrats Cazi!! I pray that this little miracle is sticky for you :hugs:

Also expect to see some baby pictures soon - your all about to pop! :haha: x


----------



## Kaede351

Umm... Question? What does the mucus plug really look like? I might have asked this before, but earlier this evening while I was out with the in laws I went to the loo and wiped... It literally looked like I had blown my nose in the tissue :/ (sorry tmi) it was green and stretchy just like i had a cold and blew my nose. I didn't say anything because I didn't know what it was and my FIL is someone who freaks out easily lol (plus I would was too embarrassed to say anything >.<).

Doesn't necessarily mean anything will happen yet does it? Could still be another couple weeks?

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Don't worry Kaede, it could just be part of the 'plug' coming down. It doesn't necessarily mean anything i don't think :hugs: Just keep an eye on it hun.


----------



## Kaede351

Starting to get nervous now lol. 

XxX


----------



## pip7890

I was losing plug like that from around 33 weeks but Andrew still resisted eviction at 38w! 

How did First Aid training go?

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

It was ok lol, killed my back getting on the floor doing the rescusitation and recovery position lol. But it went fairly quickly. 

And thanks! Reassuring to know he might stay put a little longer lol

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Id mention it to your midwife just incase infection, not saying it is, but with you saying its green better being safe :hugs: my plug never been that colour :shrug:


----------



## Kaede351

I'll be seeing her on Tuesday anyway, I'll try to remember to mention it then :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

I agree with Poppy.. my plug was never green and even the parts of plug i have been losing arent green.. mostly clearish.. the plug regenerates so you can lose parts of it for quite awhile.. also there is normally blood mixed in...

When i lost mine with my dd it was clear and thick and bloody..


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi ladies! :hi: Sorry to be away for so long. Been busy building a nursery! Hard work but I'm so pleased my nesting instinct has finally kicked in full force. Not long to go now!!

Kaede, I think the other ladies have well and truly covered the plug issue. Definitely speak to MW about the green colour in case you've got a bit of infection but it does sound like part of your plug coming away either way. :thumbup:

How is everyone else doing? How are the young babies & mums? How are the about-to-pops? How are the newly preggos? How are the TTCers? I hope everyone is doing as well as can be in their own situation. It's quite a mixed bag we have here! :friends:


----------



## Kaede351

I haven't had anymore green, and the rest of the discharge had been clear :shrug: but I will ask :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Went shopping today with the in laws to the metro centre in Gateshead.... And honestly, I have never seen anything like it! haha, it looked like we had walked into an episode of My Big Fat Gyspy Wedding! There were SO many of them! And some of the outfits they were wearing  there wasn't really much point in half of them... they didn't cover anything! I think I probably wear more in the swimming pool than they were wearing for shopping lol.

Also, I definitely know now that walking is what sets off my BH lol. Struggled to walk around after an hour or so. But thoroughly enjoyed going somewhere other than Asda :haha:

How is everyone doing today? :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

I was talking to my aunty about losing my plug and she said I had to call the hospital just to let them know. I did that and explained what it looked like etc and the midwife on the phone said colour sounds fine (not infection or anything) and to just keep an eye on my BH to make sure they don't become regular and that my waters don't go. She also said that it could still be a couple/few weeks yet and that the plug might have come out because of the BH I've been having has opened my cervix slightly.

But I'm happy everything is fine lol. I'm not convinced anything is going to happen just yet :) but if it does we're ready lol.

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Glad everything good sweetie, wont be long now :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy to hear all is fine Kaede.. I know your anxious and ready but your not term yet.. and its really best to get there first..


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations to lilrojo on the birth of your son! I'm so happy for you. Can't wait for details. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Really? How did i miss that?
Congrats Logan!!! Xxx


----------



## pip7890

DrGomps posted the news in her journal.

Pip x


----------



## Madrid98

Excellent news!!! Congrats lilrojo!!!


----------



## poppy666

Congratz lilrojo well done sweetie :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh my gosh!!!! You have had peanut?? You have a son!!!!!????? :happydance::happydance: I had no idea, sending you the hugest congratulations Logan!!!! :hugs::happydance:

Can't wait to hear all about it  xxxx


----------



## pip7890

Birth announcement in her journal:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/694679-pregnant-peanut-after-2mcs-160.html

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

I've updated the front page with the sex, weight and birth date details. I'll put a name once known.

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations lilrojo xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Awwww, congrats lilrojo!!!!!! :happydance: Hey, not check here for a day or so and look what I miss!!! haha.

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi ladies! :hi:

I'm sorry I've not been around much lately. I'm over 37 weeks now and I've been nesting like a looney. In the midst of that I have developed rather acute (pregnancy related) carpel tunnel syndrome and have barely been able to use my hands. even holding my phone to read updates has been difficult, much less posting! I am soooo ready to meet my little girl. I feel it could be any day now. I am getting very regular BH contractions that are quite strong at times. If things go anything like my first labour, I'm expecting them to suddenly turn into proper contractions any moment. Will keep you posted. 

How is everyone else doing? I hope you are all very well in your various stages. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, sorry to hear about your carpel tunnel AMU :( it sounds painful! But hey! Congrats on going to full term! I must have missed your week change, sorry! 

Only 4 days to go til I can join you at being past full term haha. I've still been losing small clumps of plug, no blood though, just the usual greenish/yellowish/creamy colour and clear discharge in between. I had an evil BH earlier, though. I was tidying up and was bending down picking stuff up and as I stood up my whole belly tightened up and I couldn't move for about a minute. But it passed and just had the usual period like ache I've been getting. Also, Harri is now at 3/5ths engaged, so getting closer :)

Hopefully it won't be too long for you AMU! Looking forward to your announcement! :D

Hope all you other beautiful ladies are doing well too :flower:

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I am soooo excited for you Muddled and you Kaede, waiting to hear news! :hugs:

I went to 42 weeks with Fin and Saf so i was way off at your stages lol :haha: but i hope your babies turn up sooner than that!  Can't wait!

Hello to everyone else, hope all is well xx


----------



## Kaede351

Well, last night had to be THE WORST nights sleep ever  I was getting really strong period type pains that started about 10.30-11.00ish, all in my lower back and legs. I ignored it for a while but ended up taking 2 paracetamol at about midnight which took the edge off long enough for me to get a couple hours sleep. Woke up at about 2.30 and the pains were then in my lower belly and legs... I tried moving around a bit, bounced on the end of the bed (since I don't have a ball haha). In the end I called the hospital because I was feeling so restless and just didn't know where to put myself. The midwife I spoke to told me just to take more paracetamol and try to sleep some more. I took a couple more paracetamol at about 4.30 and finally fell asleep at about 6.30 only to wake up an hour later. I text my boss that I wasn't going to be able to go to the first aid course today just in case things progressed, so she is rearranging it for later (after Harrison is born). I then pottered around downstairs for a while, had some cereal, put a load of clean baby clothes away and finally collapsed back in bed at 10.30 and fell asleep for about 45 minutes.

So all in all not a great night haha. And the most annoying thing is that it has all but died down to a dull ache that isn't really bothering me at all lol. So a sleepless night for nothing! Hoping tonight is better, but using today to just lay in bed and ignore the world lol. And also praying that he will stay in until at least Monday so he is "full term" and I can go to the birthing centre instead of the main hospital!

Sorry about the essay haha, that ended up being longer than I'd anticipated! I hope everyone else is doing well :)

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry you got no sleep Kaede but it could be the start of something! :happydance: So excited for you, let us know if anything else occurs today :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I will :) might go have some lunch and then a nice hot bath see if it helps this acheyness so I can get a little more sleep lol. I'm like a bear with a sore arse when I'm this sleep deprived :haha:

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Kaede! :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you had such a rough night. :hugs: I too hope Harri hangs on til next week so you can hopefully have the birth you want. These little tinkers just keep us guessing!! :dohh:


----------



## Kaede351

Certainly do! How're you doing? How're your BH going? Any other news? :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

BHs are going strong! I get them all day, everyday, with an occassional hour long break at times. All my little news is in my journal including photos of the nursery. Mainly I'm just suffering from head to foot most of the time and can't wait for this little one to come!!! :wacko: been using lots of supplements to try to move things along (raspberry leaf and evening primrose oil). I know I'm just 37.5 weeks but I think she is quite big so won't mind her coming out sooner rather than later. I don't want to give birth to an 8+ pounder. :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Ahh, I always forget about the journals haha. I barely even go on mine XD

I hope she comes soon for you! I keep getting told that this is the "impatient phase" haha. We're so close... and yet SO BLOODY FAR!!!! :haha: And yes, I have a feeling Harri's gona be rather huge too lol, my belly just seems massive right now! Although I suppose you can never tell from belly size :shrug: I've thought about getting some RLT... is it nice? I didn't want to get any and then discover I seriously can't stand the taste lol... and can you get it in Asda?

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

RBL tea is okay, depending on what kind you get. I don't know for certain but I doubt that ASDA has it. Holland and Barrett sells a nice tasting blend. It's RBL and fruit tea. I don't rely in the tea though cuz I'm not a big hot drink taker. I take the tablets to make sure I get a nice high dose in and then I drink the tea when I remember to just for good measure. I used the tablets with my son (first baby) from 36 weeks and he came 3 days early and after only 3.5 hours labour. I'm hoping for a similar result with Jazzle. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

Ooo, that wasn't a long labour was it! haha. I doubt I'd be lucky enough to only go 3.5 hours :haha:

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Asda sells herbal raspberry teas, is that the same as raspberry leaf? I drink lots of herbal teas so i know i have seen raspberry of some sort there but maybe there is a difference??


----------



## allmuddledup

Raspberry Leaf is definitely different from raspberry tea but well spotted Dee! RBL tea is made from the leaves of the raspberry plant whereas raspberry tea is presumably normal tea (possibly green tea) flavoured with raspberry fruit or juice. It doesn't have the same medicinal properties as RBL.


----------



## Kaede351

Went to look around the birthing centre today! It's lovely :D I was surprised it was completely empty though lol... I half expected to hear screaming, but it was beautiful and quiet! Hope it's like that when I have to go in :haha:

Also! I'm so happy that they've fixed the pool! Just got to hope nobody is in it when it's my turn to go down lol. But they have all sorts of things I've never seen before! They have like a sling that you lean/swing on so you can stand up but take the weight off your legs... If you get what I mean?? lol. And one room looked like a kids soft play lol, it had beanbags and mats and birthing balls... Looked like great fun haha. I'm really looking forward to giving birth now, the staff are all totally lovely too. I actually can't wait lol :D

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Thats great that you liked where you will give birth Kaede, its important you are happy and relaxed there


----------



## puppycat

Awwww i miss our birth centre :( it's lovely Kaede, you'll feel like you're in a hotel x


----------



## Kaede351

It was fab! A bit smaller than I thought it would be, but it's spotlessly clean and really inviting. Can't wait haha :) 

XxX


----------



## cazi77

The birthing centre sounds fab! Not long to go now.

I have my 1st appt today and feel sick with nerves!!


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck Cazi! I'm sure everything will go great :D

I've woke up in a fantastic mood this morning lol. MADE IT TO 37 WEEKS!!! :happydance: Harri can come any time he likes now because I am officially term and can officially go to the birthing centre lol, woohoo!

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Good luck Cazi!! I look forward to an update!! :hugs:

HAPPY 37 WEEKS KAEDE!!!! :wohoo: Your birthing centre sounds amazing! I wish there was something like that near me! We just have hospitals to choose from. Oh well. At least they are considered to be good ones. :shrug:


----------



## Kaede351

Well this birthing centre is in our local hospital, and to be honest I expected it to be a lot like you see on OBEM... A bed in each room, maybe a birthing ball in each room and the equipment stuff for rescus. Was pleasantly surprised :) maybe your hospital has more stuff now? Can't say I would know though lol.

And thanks! :D

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Happy full term KAEDE!

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy 37 weeks Kaede


----------



## Madrid98

Well done Kaede :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies :D

XxX


----------



## cazi77

Here is my update - we have a heartbeat!! Little bean measured 3.5mm. So cute!

Pics below
 



Attached Files:







DSC06478.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2









DSC06479.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## poppy666

Had a good feeling this time, congratz lovely :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Cazi - awesome news!  xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats cazi!! :thumbup:


----------



## allmuddledup

That's wonderful news Cazi. :happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, Cazi that's fantastic news!!!! :D knew all would be good!

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Fantastic news Cazi!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

happy 37 weeks kaede not long now :)

congrats cazi thats wonderful news


----------



## randomxx

Hi ladies sorry I've been quiet me and the computer fell out lol. 

Lilrojo congrats on Bryce I love his name. 

Cazi great news on the heartbeat I'm well chuffed for you. 

Kaede not long to go now its flew in hasn't it. 

Madrid good luck again for tomorrow.

How is everyone else? 

I got a faint bfp today still in denial about it all though xx


----------



## lilrojo

oooo good luck random fxed for you


----------



## Kaede351

So, how is everyone doing? :)

I've still been losing small amounts of mucus, and I've had a bad belly today (I've been number 2 three times today... That's more than I've been in a week lol).

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Random xx


----------



## Kaede351

Oooo, that's awesome news random!!! :D congratulations!!!

XxX


----------



## randomxx

Thanks ladies the line was super faint but i done an opk as well and got a second line on it too so feeling confident well as confident as I can. 

Kaede could be the start of things x


----------



## poppy666

Congratz Random :happydance:

Kaede nothing like a good clearout :haha: i did day before my waters went :winkwink:


Bryce is gorgeous name :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Random we need pics!

Kaede sounds promising x


----------



## allmuddledup

Congrats Random!! Got everything crossed for you!! :hugs:

Kaede, that sounds really promising. You may be meeting Harri before I meet Isadora at this rate!!

My bump seems really low right now. Less than 2 weeks to due date. Don't know when to expect little Jazzle to arrive but I would be happy with right now!!! Feels like it will be an eternity before I meet her even though we are so close. :wacko:

How's everyone else? :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Honestly it's a huge relief! I've been quite constipated that last few weeks lmao. Would love for it to be the start of things. I'm really a very impatient person :haha:

Lilrojo, I didn't notice your LO's name before. Bryce is a lovely name! 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, gona be a toss up between us AMU ;) bets are on ladies :haha: 

And is that the name you've chosen for Jazzle? Isadora is way cute! I love the more "old fashioned" names. You don't hear them too often. My best friend always wanted a little girl called Jessabelle. I think that's really cute too haha :)

XxX


----------



## poppy666

The race is on ladies :happydance:

This is serenity now :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







ipone 021.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 4









ipone 022.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## allmuddledup

Haha, Kaede I won't begrudge you getting to meet Harri first but I am just desperate for her to come out now, irrelevant of anyone or anything else. 

Yes, Isadora is Jazzle's "outside" name. I love the name Jezabel (prefer this spelling) but coming from an uber Christian background, my family would not forgive me if I gave my baby a "harlot" name. :rofl: I chose Isadora in tribute to my grandma (LaDora) and because I've always wante an Izzy but couldn't bring myself to give her an incredibly overused name (Isabella was my original choice for a girl name). I'm really happy with her name and call her Isadora far more than I call her Jazzle now but I forgot I hadn't really mentioned that on this thread before. Sorry! :haha:

Poppy, your little Serenity is just precious. :cloud9: I was really taken aback to see her standing until I realised someone was holding her up! :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

Ha, that first picture kinda freaked me out for a second. I just thought "OMG! She can't be standing on her own already?! :O" duhh :dohh:

She is stunning though! Proper little beauty bless her :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, it's funny you should say its a "harlot name" because although I think it's a cute name it does kinda conjure up a picture in my head of some honky tonk woman in the old fashioned saloons you see in old western movies :rofl: 

I'm excited for both of us! I cannot wait to see what Isadora looks like!!! :D

XxX


----------



## poppy666

:rofl::rofl: Just laughing at you two thinking same lol Just waiting to feed her so i can go bed.

Isadora is a lovely name AMU x


----------



## allmuddledup

Literally, Jezabel is the name of a prostitute mentioned in the Christian Bible. It would be like me to be rebellious and choose a name like that (throwing it in the face of my upbringing etc) but wouldn't really be fair on the child IYKWIM. It's not a widely known notorious name in this country but my babies are half American and it's very well known there to have negative connotations due to it's notorious mention. Nevermind though. My little girl has a rockin name so I don't have to worry about it. :dance:

You and me both Kaede, I can't wait to see her little face. I look at her 3D scan photos all the time and wonder how much like them she will be.


----------



## poppy666

I think serenity looks a bit like hers, what you think?
 



Attached Files:







serenity.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1









BABYBOND MANCHESTER_14.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaede351

I wasn't brought up really religious, respectful of god and of religion yes, but not really religious. I had no idea it was the name of a prostitute in the bible haha. Learn something new everyday!

Eeek, I'm so excited I could explode lol. I keep wondering how much like his 4d pics Harri will be too lol. I was hoping he would look more like me than he did, but I think he's gorgeous however much like Taylor he looks :haha: it's his little nose! I always dreaded him having Taylor's nose (I wanted him to have my little nose instead of the "Fillier" nose lol)... But it just looks so cute on him haha.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, she really does! Look at those perfect pouty lips!

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Definitely Poppy! I've seen other babies looking very similar to their 3D scan photos as well. It's just that I got so many different looking ones from Jazzle's scan, it's hard to know which one she will look most like but I am hoping that this is a fair representation...
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/d93fb751.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Aww she gonna be cutie x


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, she looks so cute in that one!

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks ladies. It's my favourite pic from her 3D scan but there were some other pretty good ones...
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/7d3d6b3b.jpg
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/665972e8.jpg
We didn't get a single photo that was a clear shot of her entire face but we've got bits and pieces to imagine with. :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

Oh I love the bottom one! That one is gorgeous! 

There was one of our 4d pics where Harri looked ALOT like me... But mostly he just looked like Taylor :haha:

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/fa9a62bd.jpg
That one looks like me... His lips and even his nose looks like mine here.

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/2a26e1ad.jpg
This one and the one in my avatar both just look like Taylor haha.

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww, Kaede, he's gorgeous in all his pics but I can see what you mean, he looks different in each one (but still looks more or less like the same baby :haha:). 

I love how pretty Isadora's little mouth and chin look in the bottom photo. I just wish we'd gotten a clear shot of the rest of her face in that one! :dohh: All the pics that show most of her face are in a grumpy squished up pose but I still think she is gorgeous in those - it's my job! :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

She is gorgeous! Can't wait lol!

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies 

Congratulations Random

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Pip!! :hi:


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations random.

Poppy love the new pics of serenity.

Not long to got for Kaede and AMU good luck, looking forward to seeing pic of your babies.

AFM = sick sick sick. I've only actually been sick once but I feel sick morning noon and night. It even wakes me up in the night! Think I would rather be sick than just feel so sick!


----------



## allmuddledup

Ah, yes, all day sickness... I remember it well. Hang in there Cazi. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

It's a good sign Cazi! I still get that occasionally lol, and I definitely still get morning/evening sickness. Pregnancy is so glamorous ;)

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Wow, this thread has gotten lively! 

Lovely pics of Serenity Poppy, i do love her name and she is so sweet 

Loving all the scan pics of Harrison and Isadora, it seems strange to me that you both know the sexes and even the names already lol but really nice also.
I didn't want to find out the sex of either of mine and did not name them for a few weeks either! In their notes they were 'baby Holman' :haha:
I can't wait to hear news about which of your babies is on its way first or even born, its so exciting after waiting so long and getting to know you both :hugs::hugs:

Hello to everyone else :flower:

(Am i the only one waiting for BFP? :wacko:)


----------



## puppycat

Wow 3 pages to catch up on!

Good luck Kaede and AMU, can't wait to see pics of babies on the outside :D


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh and i am glad you are feeling sick Cazi (you know what i mean!) cus its a good sign 
Not nice though, hope its not too hard on you x


----------



## allmuddledup

Dee, I think you may be the last lady standing at the moment (unless Inoue is still TTC). :hugs: You're time will come. :hugs: Bear in mind, I think everyone else has been using TTC aids (OPKs / CBFM) which definitely speeds the process up. I will refrain form sounding like a broken record and trying to tell you to use them too. :winkwink: I am so looking forward to the day that you announce your BFP too hun. I don't think it will be long. Just gotta try to be patient and not give up. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Yeh Dee i agree with AMU, i think you are the last one TTC, i know its not consellation but the other girls have been back on the TTC wagon for quite a few months but this is only month 2 for you. that doesn't help at all i know because last year when you were expecting Miniwig I was the last person and it really is a lonely place to be. I know nothing will make it any easier but i'm sure you won't be much longer chick and we're all cheering you on :dust:


----------



## cazi77

:hugs: Dee. But it can only mean 1 thing - you are definitely next to get your BFP and I'm sure it won't be long at all xx


----------



## Kaede351

Don't worry Dee, it will be your turn soon hun :hugs: and in the meantime we are all here for you :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Hugs dee.. your time is coming.. and like the others said its only month 2 of trying.. and i will be back on the wagon soon enough lol.. hope your holding you baby by then though..


----------



## poppy666

Huge hugs Dee :hugs::hugs: you could try Soy you never know :winkwink:


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks everyone - this is such a wonderful thread and you are all so wonderful too! :hugs::hugs: All your responses made me :cry:
I'll keep plodding on....:wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

poppy how far apart are your last 2 in age?


----------



## poppy666

Korben was 19mths when serenity was born. He's 2 end of march.


----------



## lilrojo

Do u find it hard at all having them so close in age or no... love hearing opinions on kids close in age like that....


----------



## poppy666

My eldest 3 are close in age, 19,20 and 21... 2nd son was 6wks old when i concieved 3rd son :haha: eldest was 16mth at the time, so yes was hard work, but rewarding. Now these two are close and got more patience now older.


----------



## Kaede351

Wow! 3 babies in 3 years! Not sure I could handle that lol. I suppose your lucky with your first pregnancy... I can be as lazy as I want on days I feel sick and tired because it's only me and Taylor, but when you have other children to look after you have to be up and about. But maybe having something to do with your days makes them go quicker towards the end?? I spent all day yesterday finishing all my baby washing/ironing and the day disappeared!

I would like another child, but I would like more of a gap... Maybe wait until Harri starts school so I have more time to enjoy both a bit more? Cuz then I can spend time with Harri evenings and both on weekends then any new baby I could spend more time on during the day. Hmm... Guess we'll see! lol

That turned into a proper conversation with myself XD haha

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry you're feeling down Dee! You are too hard on yourself. :hugs:

I'd like to let you all know that I had my scan yesterday and it was great! We saw our little bean and the hb. Next one, a reassurance one, on the 5th March. Hope it all continues.


----------



## poppy666

Great news Madrid :happydance:

Kaede351 yes did sound like you was talking to yourself :haha: agree though i had my first three boys close, where my sister left a 5yr gap. I suppose both have their good and bad points. I had them close and they grew up togethor and nearly all left home, but i did a boo boo and started all over again with korben and serenity :dohh::haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhh, so glad everything is well Madrid!!! Great news :D

Haha, Nothing wrong with starting again! Kids keep you young... apparently! XD

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Officially diagnosed with Hyperemesis today. Got different sickness tabs too so hoping they work!


----------



## poppy666

Hugs PC ment to be aweful, hope it buggers off soon :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Ah, I hope the tablets work hun! :) Feel better soon :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Eeeeek! Just got up to use the toilet and I THINK my waters broke... Called the hospital and they want me to come in now to get checked over. I'm excited! Leaving Taylor in bed though for now in case it still takes hours and hours. He can still go to work while I'm waiting :haha: (he only works 5 mins from the hospital anyway). Yikes! It's all feeling too real right now :haha:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck Kaede cant wait to hear whats going on... keep us posted.. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Well it was definitely my waters because I've been losing it in bursts since about 3.15am (4.29 now) lol... And a HUGE gush all over the kitchen floor this time lol. I've already got through 2 changes of underwear. Nobody warns you just how much there will be! lol

Also, started getting bad period type pains... Feels like I really need a poo lol (sorry tmi!). Will update later :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

GOOD LUCK KAEDE!!! I came in here to say "Tag, you're it!" :haha: cuz Jazzle (Isadora Jean Walsh) was born today at 01:25. Little Harri isn't far behind. :cloud9: I've got everything crossed for you hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Good luck Kaede. It's all happening!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

I've updated the front page. 

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

Good luck Kaede and Congratulations AMU xx


----------



## xSamanthax

Good luck Kaede!!! :dance: 

Congratulations AMU!! :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

OOOHhhhhhh what an eventful night! 

Mega congratulations to Muddled on the birth of Isadora :cloud9: xxxxxx :hugs::hugs: 

& Wishing you tons of luck Keade, sooo exciting to soon be meeting harri soon too!!! :hugs::hugs: You will be fine hun xxxx Cant wait to hear.


----------



## puppycat

Who's Kaede's texter?? We need updates! Lol

Can't believe Harri and Izzy might have the same birthday! Eek!


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations AMU cant wait to see pics :happydance:

Good luck Kaede :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Just thinking Kaede if Harri holds on till tomorrow he be born on a leap year.


----------



## poppy666

Stalking for any updates :wacko:

Amu looked in your journal Isadora is bloody gorgeous, well done :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Haha poppy i wouldnt wish that labor on anyone though.. :) But leap day would be cool.. that was mine due date.. happy my lil man didnt make me wait that long.. :)

Congrats AMU.. :)

and Kaede cant wait for an update.. :)

Hope everyone is well.. Bryce is sleeping but will waking soon.. just wanted to pop in.. hope all the preggos are doing well as well the mommy's and the ttc'ers..

Poppy your all done now.. no more babies.. i saw your things says your family is complete.. :) So happy for you.. Im sure having your kids so close does a number on you lol.. although im about to find out myself in september lol


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations AMU! That was quick!!

OMG Kaede! He's definitely coming, or may even be here now!! How exciting!!


----------



## poppy666

lol lilrojo ive done my bit for Society :haha: 4 boys 21,20,19 and nearly 2yrs, now finally Serenity to complete my family... Deffo finished, even if i was 30yrs and broody i wouldnt risk having another incase i had a another girl :rofl:

So your ttc in september?


----------



## lilrojo

Little girl too much 4 ya lol, thats what im hoping to end with...another girl... :)

NTNP in sept... actively trying starting the end of dec-jan


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations to Kaede on the birth of Harrison John Fillier! Born at 4.18pm weighing in at 7lbs 10oz and measuring 52 inches!

:wohoo:

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Fantastic news Kaede! So happy for you xxxxxx What a awesome day on this thread


----------



## pip7890

I've updated the front page!

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Kaede :)


----------



## poppy666

Aww congratz Kaede, great weight and long.... looking forward to pic's. A prince and princess in one day :hugs:




lilrojo yes she's a little madam :haha:


----------



## Suze

Wow I haven't been in here for ages :shock:

Congratulations lilrojo on the birth of Bryce, so team green turned :blue: :happydance:

Of course congratulations to AMU on the birth of beautiful Isadora :pink:

Congratulations Kaede too :blue: I take it Pip meant 52cm ... otheriwse very well done Kaede :haha:


----------



## pip7890

Suze said:


> Wow I haven't been in here for ages :shock:
> 
> Congratulations lilrojo on the birth of Bryce, so team green turned :blue: :happydance:
> 
> Of course congratulations to AMU on the birth of beautiful Isadora :pink:
> 
> Congratulations Kaede too :blue: I take it Pip meant 52cm ... otheriwse very well done Kaede :haha:

lol I copied it from her FB status!!!! 

Pip x


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Kaede!! Wonderful news today!! :happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, yes I meant cm... I was still a bit high on the gas and air when I posted that!

Well, it took 10 hours! And I didn't have any real pain relief until I was 9cm! I tried gas and air to start with but it made me throw up so I just went without until I was pushing. But my god did I need it then lol. He had his head slightly turned to the side so didn't want to move when I was pushing (it really is like going for a giiiiiiant poo! Haha)

Anyway, here's my favourite photo of him so far!

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/29e2b6c8.jpg

AND CONGRATS AGAIN TO AMU!!!! OUR BABIES SHARE BIRTHDAYS :happydance:

XxX


----------



## cazi77

Congrats Kaede he is beautiful! 2 Babies in the same day how exciting! xx


----------



## xSamanthax

Congrats Kaede hun he is beautiful!


----------



## pip7890

What a handsome little man Kaede. Congratulations to you all. 

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Kaede, Harrison is so gorgeous in that photo :hugs: Congrats again to you xxxxx


----------



## Suze

Congratulations Kaede :dance: what a beautiful little boy.

Wowser Isadora and Harrison both in 1 day :)


----------



## poppy666

Awwwwwww he's gorgeous, i want another boy :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies :) I'm having to stay another night in hospital because he isn't latching onto the nipple properly. Totally gutted about that, but at least they're gona help me and not just send me home clueless :) he's not too bad and he does feed, but he's got a little temper on him and gets frustrated when the milk doesn't just flow freely for him. He just holds the nipple in his mouth and expects it to suck itself lmao XD silly baba!

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Thank you ladies for all the warm wishes and congrats. :friends:

Mega congrats Kaede!!! :dance: Harri is so handsome!!! He looks just like his 3d scan photo as well (just as Isadora looks like hers)!! :haha: How cool is it that our babies share birthdays?? :wohoo:

Still in hospital with Isadora. Waiting for her to have her first poo. They say we can go home once she does. Normally they wouldn't be bothered but she was very sicky for the first 24 hours and couldn't keep anything down and they now want to make she she doesn't have an obstruction. Fingers crossed she gives us a tarry deuce soon!! :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I don't know! These babies are sent try us aren't they! I had two nasty pooey nappies during the night so no problems there :haha: hope little Isadora is doing well other than the lack of pooing lol, and congrats again to you too! Apparently 28th February is a good date to be born! XD

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

He's so cute kaede! He doesn't look a few hours old, posing & all. Congrats hun! Enjoy every minute. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Haha looks like there were 3 of us in hospital yesterday and today then! Although I don't have a baby in my arms to show for it, just a McDonalds ;)

Congrats Kaede - awesome news. He's a stunner xx


----------



## Kaede351

Hope everything is ok puppy! And thanks Hun :D

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

AF got me ladies - but onwards and upwards eh? Going to try the ovulation sticks and monitor this cycle  

Hope all the latest beautiful babies are doing well and everyone else and the slightly older babies too of course :hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy666

:hugs::hugs: Dee, yep use everything you got this cycle, armed and dangerous :gun::gun:


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck for the next cycle Dee! I'm sure your rainbow baby is just around the corner :)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Yup. Christmas baby for Dee


----------



## lilrojo

Aww an xmas baby that would be wonderful.. a baby any time would be wonderful.. keeping everything crossed that the cbfm is just as lucky for you as it has been for all of us..


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

As some of you know AMU had Isadora earlier this week. Unfortunately things haven't been straightforward and they're both still in hospital. Ellen's feeling really low today so if anyone can spare a moment to pop over and say hello in her journal I'd really appreciate it. 

Here's the link to her journal from just after the birth announcement:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/750465-allmuddledups-jazzle-journal-144.html

Thank you so much. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Harrison was weighed today and he has lost 12oz since he was born :( he's getting re-weighed on Wednesday and if he has lost anymore weight or midwife doesn't think he is doing well he will have to be admitted to hospital. All I've done is cry since midwife left, I just feel so guilty :( I'm feeding him on demand and I know there's nothing I can do to make him gain weight other than what I'm doing, but it feels crap. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that now my milk is coming in better he will start to gain weight.

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Chick don't panic. It happened to me with Laura and they make u feel horrid. Do u have a breast pump? If u can i'd suggest feeding Harri and immediately pumping after. Try and give him some expressed milk in a cup/spoon/syringe even tho he just fed. Every little bit makes such a difference and also the extra demand on your breasts will help with production and flow etc xxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh Kaede, try not to worry, i hate how the midwifes have guidelines and if your baby does not fit they make you feel bad, its very common for breastfed babies to drop in weight the week following birth, my son dropped from 7Lb 9 to 6.5 LBS. 
Make sure he feeds on the breast for at least 20 mins? I seem to remember that was about how long it took for mine to empty one side. If he keeps falling asleep maybe you could gently fidget or blow on his face to encourage him to continue sucking for as long as poss.
Keep feeding on demand and make sure you eat well and i'm sure he will gain weight soon.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah I do have a pump, I tried it on Friday but barely got a trickle so thought I'd wait a bit. But I think I'll give it another go. My boobs feel solid and really sore, so I think my boobies are starting to work better now. I'll have another go in a bit.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

He seems to be feeding fine though Dee, if he falls asleep I usually wait 5 minutes, maybe change his nappy to wake him up a bit or stroke his face or pat his bum and try again. And he's latching and sucking fine, but he will only go on my right boob. I try him on my left and he'll have a little suck but then he'll cry and get angry if I don't swap him to the right. I'm going to give it the best I've got between now and Wednesday though, and hopefully he will start to gain some weight. 

I just hate to think that they might think I'm not feeding him or looking after him properly :(

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

They wont think that hun, they just have to follow their charts, its stupid really as everyone is different, we are not all going to fit into charts!

Can you start him off on the breast he dislikes so that when he is hungry he is more likely to go for it? I think its quite important he drains both or you may get full and sore on one side. And although you are feeding on demand have you tried to space his feeds a bit longer if he is demanding to often? Like if he is demanding every 1/2 hour, make him go an hour and then perhaps he will feed more at one sitting? Just an idea, i'm not saying to stop him feeding of course but maybe make sure they are evenly spaced, he may just want to suck for comfort and not be giving the breasts a chance to fill back up properly??

Does he have plenty of wee and poo nappies? If he does he must be getting some.

Keep at it hun, you are doing a great job, it takes a few weeks to establish a good feeding routine anyway :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Oh yeah, plenty of dirty nappies (number 1 and 2s). I try to start him off on my left, but don't try for too long because he gets angry and then he won't latch properly because he's having a tantrum lol. I'm trying to give him a quick go on the right to settle him and then swapping. He does maybe 5 minutes at a time on my left but will only settle to sleep on my right (strange child lol). I was thinking of using my left to express from (it is rather larger than my right and quite sore!), so at least that way they are both getting a work out. I will try the pump after his next feed :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

And he goes every 3 hours or so through the day and then every 2 (roughly) at night. Is that too long in between?

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

They need to empty a breast fully as the last bit of milk (the hindmilk) is richer than the first bit of milk which is more thirstquenching so he needs to feed constantly until your breast is empty if you get what i mean, in 5 mins he wouldnt be getting all your milk.

I am basing this on what i did almost a decade ago so just ignore me if its not what you have been advised!

A few hours inbetween sounds fine  A pattern will establish, its very early days


----------



## Kaede351

All the midwife said was to keep doing what I was before :shrug: I'll try and get him to feed longer from my left, I just don't like when he gets to frustrated cuz he takes ages to settle again lol. Although he's actually on my left now and not doing too bad! 

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Cool, keep at it Kaede, i hope he gains some weight soon xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Oh dear Kaede, it seems you're struggling a bit with breastfeeding. I agree with all the tips Dee has given you. Maybe you should start on the left first and then move him to the right but try to relax yourself first, babies sense everything and if you are tense when putting him on the left one he'll feel it too.
Also regarding the pump, as I used it with my daughter, it may work if you alternate with the baby sucking from that breast as well. The midwife told me that the baby's saliva while in contact with your breast stimulates more milk production, therefore using the pump only may dry your breasts eventually, which is what happened to me with mine dd. 
Either way don't worry, he'll be gaining weight soon. They won't judge if he doesn't. My dd wasn't putting on weight at all & they always tried to advice me of different techniques but health visitors know we are all different and the babies too. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies :) just tried the pump and managed to get about 1oz after a feed using both boobs... Harri fed from both for about 20 minutes aswell. He actually went on my left for 20 mins! I got so excited when he just carried on sucking lol. And what a relief afterwards! My boob didn't feel like a rock anymore XD

I'm gona let Taylor try and give him the expressed milk, he's dying to help with feeds lol. I will also try and keep all your advice in mind and just hope that little man has gained some weight come Wednesday :)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Excellent news Em x


----------



## Kaede351

He hated the bottle of expressed milk :dohh: going to give it one more try later when he's a bit hungrier :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Kaede hope things start to go better with the bfing.. I think with it being your first it will take some time to get things sorted out.. just keep at it.. and dont worry what anyone else thinks.. your doing as best you can and thats all that can be asked of you..

AFM.. I gave Bryce his first bath today in the baby bath tub.. that was fun.. he cried the whole time but i loved it lol.. i was squatting though and now my stitches hurt..


----------



## Kaede351

Ooo, stitches are no fun are they :(

I ended up sitting on the floor when I gave Harrison a bath lol. No way could I squat or bend haha. He didn't particularly like it either, I think I made the water a little bit too cold. I tested it and it felt fine, but by time I was ready to put him in it felt cold. Comes from having a cold bathroom I suppose. A bit of practise and I'm sure I'll crack it lol. Bathing him makes me nervous so I've just top and tailed him.

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Yeh stitches aren't nice. You using witch hazel on your pads?

I used to avoid bathing Laura until Gareth was home. I was so paranoid i'd drop her!


----------



## Deethehippy

My mum used to help me with the first baths - you get used to it soon though  xx


----------



## lilrojo

Baby one is always the scariest, baby two is easier though i had my sister help with the first sponge bath at home... but itall comes back in a hurry :)

not using anything as they werent hurting at all and healing great, just the squatting didnt help, took some pain meds and feeling better today


----------



## cazi77

Orr you new mummy's sound like you are doing a great job!

Little update from me - had scan today and all great. Little bean measuring bang on for dates and had a great heartbeat!
 



Attached Files:







DSC06484.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## poppy666

Fantastic news caz :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Fabulous news about your scan Cazi, and a lovely piccie :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, great news Cazi! And what a cute little peanut you have there! Wish I'd had an earlier scan too lol. I always love the early "blob" scans haha. They're so cute XD

I think my stitches must have nearly dissolved... Either that or they just did an amazing job. I used a mirror to look earlier and could only see one very small bit of stitch. I know there was at least 3 or 4 lol, so I'm going to take it as a good thing! Shame I still feel battered and bruised down there haha. Feels like I've been kicked by a horse or something :haha:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Great news Cazi and great pic.. so happy all is going so well for you..

So had Bryce's 2 week checkup-well almost 3 lol and he was 7lbs 7oz.. up from 6lbs 5oz at 5 days.. :) He is such a good eater.. lol

Here a few quick pics before he gets mad lol..

and my one week pp pics in the tshirt.. and today almost 3 weeks pp
 



Attached Files:







0301121459.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6









0302122026.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4









0222122017.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5









0305121256.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Madrid98

Yesterday I didn't want to spoil cazi's news. She deserves what she's going through & I'm very happy for her. 
Unfortunately I had my scan yesterday too & it wasn't good. The baby had stopped growing and there as no hb. I decided to go for the medicated mc as there's no point waiting & took a tablet yesterday to soften my uterus. Today I have to put 4 in my vagina & the bleeding should start soon after. 
Now I got the answers to why it didn't seem to measure in time with both previous scans. My Gp is going to refer me to the recurrent mc clinic after all this is over & we'll take it from there. 
Sorry to bring a negative note to this lovely thread but this is also part of ttc & unfortunately for us it keeps happening.


----------



## cazi77

Big hugs Madrid. I really hope they can find a reason why this keeps happening and help you to have your rainbow baby. Life is so unfair and you really do not deserve this at all. I hope you won't be in too much pain. Thinking about you xxx


----------



## poppy666

Dont apologise Madrid this is why this thread was started up in the first place so we could be here for each other after a loss, all here for you sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh Madrid, i am so very very sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Don't apologise, i agree, this thread is for helping each other through the good and bad times as much as we all can :hugs::hugs:
Take good care of yourself and i hope the bleeding part is over soon for you xxx


Lilrojo - What a figure post birth! Go you  And little Bryce is so sweet 
Glad you are both doing so well :flower:


----------



## puppycat

Oh Madrid, i am so sorry honey. At least you can start rpl testing and hopefully find some answers.

There's a recurrent miscarriage thread on bnb with lovely ladies there (i was in there before bfp) they know all there is to know about rpl testing so ask lots of questions chick xx


----------



## Madrid98

puppycat said:


> Oh Madrid, i am so sorry honey. At least you can start rpl testing and hopefully find some answers.
> 
> There's a recurrent miscarriage thread on bnb with lovely ladies there (i was in there before bfp) they know all there is to know about rpl testing so ask lots of questions chick xx

Thanks. I'll go looking for that! Where is it?

Pills are in so it won't be long now :nope:


----------



## puppycat

madrid clicky


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo Bryce is gorgeous and im soooooooooooo jealous you lost your tummy im still bloated and look 7mths pregnant :dohh: getting me well down, but cant expect miracles after 5 kids i guess :cry:


----------



## cazi77

orr poppy I love the pic of Serenity in the avatar she is getting so big!


----------



## lilrojo

Madrid I am so sorry to hear what you are going through, as the others said this is why were all here to support each other to the end and beyond... hoping you can get answers now, not that that makes it any easier.. sending you big hugs

Poppy-after 5 kids i would expect to not look like i do... i only have 2, so we will c after number 3


----------



## pip7890

I am so sorry to read your news Madrid.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Oh I'm so sorry Madrid :( I hope you get the answers you deserve soon. :hugs: for you hun! And never appologise for something sad happening. Like the others said, that was the whole point this thread was started. Thinking of you chick x

Well, Harrison has his weigh in today and I'm just keeping my fingers crossed he has gained some weight! We will see in a few hours... I'm really scared in case he hasn't gained any >.< :dohh:

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Everything's great! He's gained 4oz :D

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Kaede351 said:


> Everything's great! He's gained 4oz :D
> 
> XxX

Yay! Knew he would  You are doing brilliantly kaede :flower:


----------



## puppycat

Fab. Keep up the good work


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great Kaede :)

ekks my lo is 3 weeks old already where is the time going....


----------



## Kaede351

Wow really?! 3 weeks already  that HAS gone quickly!

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Tonight 

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1311.jpg


----------



## Kaede351

Lovely bump puppy :D 

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

very nice puppy...:)


----------



## pip7890

Hi Madrid. I've been thinking about you. :hug:

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Nice bump Puppy :thumbup: You look so slim otherwise


----------



## Madrid98

Nice bump puppy!!

Thank you pip! I'm still waiting unfortunately. Hopefully it'll start soon.


----------



## lilrojo

Hugs madrid..hope your as well as possible.. know were all here for you..


----------



## poppy666

:hugs: Madrid :hugs:





Lovely bump PC


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you ladies I'm quite well. Confused about feeling this way about a 3rd loss in a row but it may hit me at a later stage. No pain yet so waiting still for everything to happen.


----------



## pip7890

Good luck to Emily Rose who is getting induced tomorrow. 

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

:hugs: for you Madrid, hun :hugs:

Harrison started taking a bottle today! I'm going to combi feed... Express some feeds, give some formula (for out and about), but also continue to breastfeed. I'm going to let Taylor give him his evening feed everynight when he gets home from work so he can get his bonding time too. Also, that then gives me an hour or two to have a bath or catch up on some sleep! My bath tonight was awesome haha. Didn't realise I could enjoy a bath so much XD Just led in bed chilling now. Might drop off for a bit! At least then I'll have energy for tonight haha.

I hope everyone is doing ok :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Happy to hear things are going well Kaede.. :)

Were good.. will update more tomorrow promise.. lo is waking.. :)


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations to Emily who had little Isabella Mia Brown @ 5.24am 11/3/12 weight 9lbs 8oz 57cm long :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Emily!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

I've updated the front page. 

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Congratulations Emily :D

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Emily - what a good weight!


----------



## lilrojo

Said on fb but congrats to emily.. we miss her on here.. :)


----------



## puppycat

Miss her lots Logan.

Here's 18+1. I'm a whale!

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1322.jpg


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Emily!!!

lol puppy!


----------



## Inoue

Your brewing a nice one in there puppy!!! :haha:

Hope everyone had a nice weekend, ive now got 2 weeks off work to get some house decorating done (re-vamp on the bathroom/garden). I spoke to my Doctor last week and she has giving me authorisation to be signed off work for a month when i next fall pregnant (between 8-12 weeks) as she said "Your high risk and the chances of hemorrhaging are greatly increased with the job and hours you do ~ you must take a step back for you and your baby" .... Im so happy!!! Pray the next one can hang on till past the critical 13 weeks mark :winkwink:. 

Its also our 2 year wedding anniversary on Monday 19th so i hope i get a BFP that morning, would love to tell my DH over evening dinner (ill be 12DPO) :blush: x


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck getting your BFP Inoue and thats great news about getting some rest time for the early weeks - FX! :flower:


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck Inoue! I hope you get your bfp! And good news about being signed off! It will give you chance to relax when the time comes :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

My little milk monster has gained 10oz in 5 days. I'm so pleased lol.

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Well done Harrison and Kaede  Great weight gain xx


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck inoue....

Well done Kaede :)

Great bump puppy, ur no whale... :)


----------



## Madrid98

Well done Kaede! You see? I knew you'll get there :winkwink:

Puppy would you mind telling me what you did the month you got your bfp? Did you ever had to go to the mc clinic? 
I'm sort of wondering what they may tell me as, like you, I have children already.
Thanks :blush:


----------



## puppycat

My GP had written to the MC clinic but we got a BFP the next month so they never sent for us.

They'll probably look at secondary infertility but i'd suspect (like me) you've just had some rotten luck and will conceive no problem next time around. As frustrating as that is.


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi ladies! :hi:

This is my first time back in here since our hospital days. Little Isadora has been home for a few weeks now. She is doing great considering everything she went through. Gaining weight slowly but surely. I'm totally in love with my little bundle of joy. :cloud9:

As I was away so long I had loads to catch up on. Firstly, I want to say to Madrid how sorry I was to read your news. :cry: I hope the doctors can give you some answers or at the very least that your next bean is the stickiest one ever. :hugs: Hang in there hun. :hugs:

Kaede, it sounds like you've got your routine down now with Harri. :happydance: That's some amazing weight gain he's had! How are you finding breast feeding is going? What made you decide to introduce formula? Just curious if you were having problems or if it just seemed the thing to do. Anyway, well done! :hugs:

Puppy, you are far from being a whale lol. Silly girl. :haha: you look great! :hugs:

Congratulations to Emily Rose. :hugs:

I'm falling asleep now. I'm sorry to anyone with news who I may have missed out. I have infant induced narcolepsy. :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Hope everyone is doing well in here.. my little man is a month old already.. where is time going.. he celebrated by crying half the night as he was tired, hungry and just plain grumpy..so we did a bath and bottle and now he is in dream land.. till about 2am.. lol


----------



## Madrid98

Lilrojo time flies Hun. I feel the same when I look at my dd. She's going to be 12 in just 2 weeks :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

allmuddledup said:


> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> This is my first time back in here since our hospital days. Little Isadora has been home for a few weeks now. She is doing great considering everything she went through. Gaining weight slowly but surely. I'm totally in love with my little bundle of joy. :cloud9:
> 
> As I was away so long I had loads to catch up on. Firstly, I want to say to Madrid how sorry I was to read your news. :cry: I hope the doctors can give you some answers or at the very least that your next bean is the stickiest one ever. :hugs: Hang in there hun. :hugs:
> 
> Kaede, it sounds like you've got your routine down now with Harri. :happydance: That's some amazing weight gain he's had! How are you finding breast feeding is going? What made you decide to introduce formula? Just curious if you were having problems or if it just seemed the thing to do. Anyway, well done! :hugs:
> 
> Puppy, you are far from being a whale lol. Silly girl. :haha: you look great! :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations to Emily Rose. :hugs:
> 
> I'm falling asleep now. I'm sorry to anyone with news who I may have missed out. I have infant induced narcolepsy. :haha:

I wanted to introduce a bottle early so that he was used to it. I didn't want to get a few months down the line and he refused to take it when I have to go back to work. I am trying to express the milk, but I only manage to express 1 full feed's worth a day, which isn't enough if I'm going out. So I express when I can, but use formula if I'm not getting much. With him able to take breast AND bottle, it also means I can still give him feeds when I'm staying in all day and through the night myself, but if I need a nap I don't have to worry about him getting hungry because Taylor can feed him. I guess it's a bit selfish really lol, and the midwife made me feel like the worlds worst mother when I told her I'd intorduced the bottle (she actually made me cry I felt so guilty). But he's doing really well and is up to 8lbs exactly now so as long as I have a happy Harri then I'm happy too :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede, that sounds like a perfectly reasonable way to approach mixed feeding. I'm sorry to hear the MW made you feel guilty about it. It's not fair to do that to a new mum who is doing a perfectly good job (and Harri is obviously thriving). We have enough to worry about and feel guilt about without it coming from other people. Jeesh! Sounds like you're doing a great job hun. Keep it up!! :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks hun :) Yeah, he's definitely doing well with his feeding. He happily takes both breast and bottle (although I think he actually prefers bottle...). And I don't think it's fair to make new mums feel guilty either... surely we're entitled to a little bit of a restbite between feeds!

I'm happy that he's growing and doing well, so I'm going to carry on with what I'm doing.

I hope Izzy is doing well! She's totally beautiful btw lol. I love seeing pics you upload on FB! :)

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies. Im pleased to announce that I got my :bfp: this morning!! :cloud9::cloud9::happydance::yipee: xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Huge congratulations Inoue :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations sweetie :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou!! Still v early (3week 5 days) - not sure if I should tell DH yet to avoid possible disappointment... Its our 2 year wedding anniversary tomorrow, dnt know if I should tell him during our evening meal out :shrug:


----------



## Deethehippy

I think i would have to if it was me  I'm sure he will be thrilled and you can support each other with PAL.


----------



## Inoue

My heart agrees with you Dee ~ just my head trying to make me think otherwise. Ive not had a second thought about telling Marc my news, dnt know why im being selfish :nope:. I think I may use my CB digi tomoz and if that pics up the pregnancy then ill tell him on our eve out. Already threw up this morning so not easy to keep it under wraps :dohh: :haha:


----------



## puppycat

We want pictures!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Inoue

:haha:. Well im on my phone atm and pics are on my comp desktop (bummer!). HOWEVER! I did do a thread on the preg test section under the title of '10dpo (please view)'.. The lines are faint but would be great if you gals could have a look :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Inoue! I'm so happy for you. 

Are you on FB? Some of the ladies on this and a couple of other threads are getting together next month but it is being organised via FB. If you're interested PM me your email address and I'll let you have details. That goes for anyone else who is interested in coming along. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## poppy666

Inoue said:


> My heart agrees with you Dee ~ just my head trying to make me think otherwise. Ive not had a second thought about telling Marc my news, dnt know why im being selfish :nope:. I think I may use my CB digi tomoz and if that pics up the pregnancy then ill tell him on our eve out. Already threw up this morning so not easy to keep it under wraps :dohh: :haha:

I think you should wrap up the CB digi once its confirmed and let OH open it :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats inoue that fab :)


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Inoue!! H&h 9 months!!


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou all!! :happydance::cloud9:

Here's todays results:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120319_083300.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## puppycat

:bfp: :bfp:

:wohoo:

Lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Inoue xxxxx Yay for the digi!


----------



## Inoue

Im so happy!!!! Thankyou Dee and puppy!! I need to stop 'checking' myself every 2 minutes though as its driving me insane! ~ its just cm but im waiting for a gush of the red stuff :growlmad:. I plan to _try_ and take this pregnancy a day at a time and look after myself. Poppy - that was an awesome idea! Ive wrapped it up and will give it to him when he opens his anniversary card :happydance: x


----------



## lilrojo

yay for the digi that confirms it... so happy 4 you :) stop checkin as it wont do u any good and wont change anything lots of super sticky dust


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations again xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Inoue! Look after yourself & take it easy Hun!! Enjoy every minute!


----------



## allmuddledup

Yay Inoue!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance: Keeping everything crossed for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Yay, congrats Inoue!!!! :happydance: That is awesome news :D

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou all ladies!! Ive kind of relaxed back abit now, not checking half as much as i usually would and ive had no cramping at all (did with other pregnancies) just little twitches from my left side uterus (keeps making me itch?!). I had a great meal out last night and im trying to be caffeine free ~ drinking nice amount of water in its place :). 

Marc was suprised and pleased with the news, he doesnt really want to talk about 'it' and the upcoming months but i guess he's just put a shell up for now. At least ive got you all to talk too!! :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Glad that your hubby was pleased Inoue :flower: and yay for a ticker 
Sounds like the symptoms are good so far too :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great inoue... its hard for our men, give him time and the shell will go :)


----------



## lilrojo

sad its so quiet in here :(


----------



## Deethehippy

Yeah it is quiet - hope everyone is well :flower:

I'm on the dreaded 2WW :coffee:


----------



## puppycat

It seems to be going quite quick though Dee. Or is that just me? Lol


----------



## lilrojo

haha what doesnt seem to b going quick...

have my 6 week pp check on wed already...

puppy is 20 weeks preg ekks


----------



## puppycat

Lol i know Logan! It's all flying. It'll be April this weekend! Eek!

Got my scan Wednesday - team yellow tho


----------



## Deethehippy

puppycat said:


> It seems to be going quite quick though Dee. Or is that just me? Lol

It's just you :winkwink:


----------



## Inoue

Best of luck with the scan puppy!! Nice to see people on team yellow :happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

Oooh, best of luck with your scan puppy! :D

Good luck Dee, FX'd this is your month! :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

How are things going for you Kaede.. update with pics would be great.. or do you put yours on fb too like me lol.. pm if you want :)

I stayed team yellow and it was the best decision ever..


----------



## Kaede351

Mine are all on FB lol, but I'll upload some in a sec :)

Everything is going well! I'm not BF anymore, I just couldn't keep up with his appetite! I felt like he was literally drinking me dry lol. But he is doing REALLY well! He weighed 10lb when I got him weighed yesterday! I was shocked lol. That's 2lb in 2 weeks!

How is baby Bryce and mama doing? :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

This is my favourite one :D

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/34756fc8.jpg

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

OMG Kaede that picture is awesome of Harri


----------



## lilrojo

Aww so cute Kaede.. we are doing well.. Bryce is getting so big and changing so much.. Im on fb too.. pm me and i will add you.. then you can see my cutie pies.. :) Wow 10 lbs i think bryce is getting close to that.. was last 9 something.. so we will see at his next checkup in april..


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies :D I think he's pretty darn cute haha

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Scan pics in my journal girls, i'm on my phone so it's a pain to post :)


----------



## pip7890

Right ladies. I shall be booking our table this afternoon so if there is anyone still wanting to come to Leicester on 14 April PM me ASAP. 

Thanks. 

Pip x


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you Pip for booking the table and everything :flower: I am rubbish at organisation.


----------



## Inoue

Hi all!! Hope your all doing ok! :happydance:

My consultant wanted to see me for my 8 week scan so i just booked in (Thu 12th April) but realised ill only be 7+2!! Do you think it will be a problem to be a few days behind? It will be a ultrasound scan to view a heartbeat :cry:


----------



## Deethehippy

There will defintaely be a heartbeat by that stage so it should be fine Inoue  Or you could rearrange if you wanted baby to be a bit bigger?


----------



## lilrojo

i saw bryces hb at 6+6 :)


----------



## Inoue

I dunno, im just having doubt's as i dont want to get there and see ... not alot :nope:. I might phone up again and see if i can go in on Monday 16th instead so ill be 7+7 instead. I just hate phoning up people and messing them around. 

Thanks for reassurance Dee & lilrojo :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I just read this thread back to when i got my last BFP with MiniWig :cry: There were so many newly preggos then, but why did i do that and torture myself? :-(

I think i am the only one left now without a baby or a BFP :nope:


----------



## Inoue

Oh Dee hun, dont think like that! :hugs:

It can be harsh reading through past posts when youve lost something so memorable, i hate reading how excited i was with my 2nd preg when it ended up so badly. Im so sorry miniwig ended up the same, i remember we were quite close in dates. Now others have had there babies and were starting back the life circle again. You will get your gorgeous BFP soon and we can all go into it together - whatever date it will be :friends:


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Inoue - that was very sweet of you hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Aww Dee, I'm sorry you're feeling bad. I'm sure you will get your sticky bean soon! Please don't give up, we're all here for you no matter what :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Dee i did that too read my ttc journal and i find it crazy how much my life has changed and my thinking.. stay positive it will happen just no one knows when... were all here till it does though :)

Im so happy to have met u all..

i may b crazy ntnp so early but no one knows what the future holds...


----------



## puppycat

Dee. Madrid doesn't have her rainbow yet either after her sad news but you're PUPO right now ;)


----------



## Kaede351

First of all... What the heck is PUPO??? lol :/

And second... I can't quite believe it! Harri fell asleep at 7pm and slept on the sofa next to me (had my legs up so he couldn't fall) until I brought him upstairs at 11pm. He woke up when I moved him so I changed his nappy and fed him. I've now put him in his sleeping bag in his cot and he has gone straight back to sleep!!! I'm amazed! The last 2 nights he has also slept from 11pm-3am the first night and last night he slept from 11pm-3.50am. I hope this is a sign of better things to come in the sleep department!

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Kaede so happy for you.. its great when they start sleeping good.. Bryce has been pretty much from day one..just had one off night.. so hope it continues, though may change with growth spurts.. but fxed not..


----------



## Kaede351

Well he did 11.30-3am tonight, so still not bad considering he slept from 7pm lol. He wakes up at 5am next and then 7am lol.

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Yeah what is PUPO? Of course, me and Madrid xxxxxx Hopefully we are both soon.


----------



## Madrid98

Unfortunately I'm with you and as it stands it may take me longer than I thought to go back ttc so don't feel sad Dee. I should feel more depressed having to consider the op I need to have and that by the time I get to try I'll be for sure the only left. I'm always the one left behind. Maybe it's unfair or maybe it's just the way it has to be. I can't change it either way. But I'm sorry you're having a bit of a sad time at the moment. It's very common in the middle of the tww anyway. Take care hun :hug:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry Madrid, i put my foot right in it saying it was just me left, i sounded like a selfish cow just thinking of myself :wacko:

Please don't say you are always left behind because i dont want you to be sad, we're both left and we will all stick together here whatever the future holds.

Hugs hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear madrid.. I am keeping everything crossed that you dont need to wait long and you and dee have your bfps in no time..


----------



## Madrid98

You didn't sound selfish at all Dee. Dont you worry!!

I was thinking about PUPO & i think it means "pregnant until proven otherwise". Thats a good suggestions. Dont you think?


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhhh, ofc it is Madrid!!! Well done haha, that was driving me crazy XD

Don't feel left behind though Madrid, like I said to Dee, we are all here for you no matter what :)

XxX


----------



## poppy666

:hugs::hugs: Dee :hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone else is well :kiss:


----------



## Deethehippy

:wohoo:

Look ladies, look!
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## allmuddledup

:happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:

You know I am happy dancing big time for you Dee!!!!! I am soooooooo happy for you!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Inoue

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG!

DEE, YOUR PREGNANT!!!!! :happydance::happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

OMG Was only giving you a hug yesterday :haha:


:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::yellow::blue::pink::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks so much ladies xxx


----------



## puppycat

Yup PUPO is 'pregnant until proven otherwise'

Told you Dee ;)


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhhhhh, Dee that is AWESOME news :D :happydance: congratulations chick :D

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Dee!!! :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

13DPO :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







13dpo.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## puppycat

WOW! I didn't get 2-3 until the day AF was due!!


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooooooo loving it Dee :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Poppy how are you doing.. how was the big 2 year birthday party... cant believe your little girl is already 5 months.. wow time is going fast..


----------



## poppy666

Yes korben had a good day up Durham, went to a fun house thingy and i cant move in my from room now with his stuff, my eldest son decided to buy him an inflatable castle takes all the room out :haha:

Oh yes Serenity 5 half months Thurseday but if going by months she 5mths :wacko: give her solids at teatime but have to read labels so no cows milk in them which is hard work.

Hows your little one?


----------



## cazi77

Hi all, goodness your little ones are growing up fast!!

I had my 12 week scan yesterday all fine and measuring further on than I thought at 12+3.

My midwife gave me and EDD of 19th October based on my LMP but baby measured bigger at the scan so my EDD by scan is 13th October which one will the gone with? (oh and when I type my LMP in the computer it says 17th october?)

Cannot get the pic to upload but there is one as my avatar xx


----------



## poppy666

Awwww lovely piccy :hugs: i went with my ovulation date, which was only 4 days different to LMP.. dont think it matters they come when they come :haha: plus serenity arrived 12 days early so didnt matter. So glad everything going ok Caz x


----------



## lilrojo

Aww thats great poppy.. cant believe how fast time is going.. 

We are doing good.. cant believe he is 7 weeks already.. back to the drs on the 16th for his 2 month jabs.. my dd is potty training that has been going great..no accidents the 2nd and 3rd day and now today we have had 2.. so is life i guess..

Cazi so happy to hear things are going well.. lovely pic..


----------



## Inoue

Awesome digi result Dee!! Im so happy for you!! :happydance:

Congrats on 12 week scan pic Cazi! ~ what a gorgeous pic xx


----------



## Kaede351

Fab result Dee! I honestly cannot remember what my first digi said... Feels like a lifetime ago :haha:

Aww, Cali your scan pic is well cute! Mine looked like one of those jelly aliens you used to get in the eggs (hope you know what I mean?? Lol)! Yours looks like a proper little baby! Very very cute!

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

How is everyone doing in here :)


----------



## Inoue

^^ Well another week at work for me then im off for my months 'rest-bite' :thumbup:

Ive had a few scares since last chatting on here, had a dab of light brown cm last week one morning but then it stopped, and now im getting yellowy/orangey cm but im just to exhausted to worry. I have my 8 week scan booked in for next monday (16th) so keeping everything crossed we have no problems. 
Morning nausea and sickness has now kicked in as soon as i hit 6 weeks but its fine as soon as i manage breakfast :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Some brown spots can be normal Inoue esp if you have a sensitive cervix - keeping everything crossed that your first scan is perfect :flower:


----------



## Kaede351

Keeping everything crossed for you Inoue :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Thanks :thumbup:. My symptoms keep coming and going - having a good day today with no morning sickness and boobs not as sore, last two days were quite bad. Im not going to bother getting worried about it, the scan will give me the result so might aswell wait another week. With both MC's i had bleeding and ive had none so far so im taking it as a possitive sign over the lack of symptoms :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Positive thoughts Inoue :hugs::hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

I've got everything crossed for you Inoue. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Keep up the positive thoughts inoue.. :) and i had spotting early on in my last pregnancy too from the outside of my cervix.. so could be that.. cant wait to hear your scan has gone perfectly :)


----------



## Inoue

Cheers all :thumbup:. It was very minor, im sure i woudnt of noticed it if i wasnt studing the toilet paper :haha:. Was sick again this morning (just bile and saliva as tummy empty :() and been getting new niggly cramps ~ its my last week at work for a month (as long as all ok on monday) so looking forward to finishing that for a while :)

How's everyone elce doing? xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Yay for being off work soon Inoue - enjoy the time off :hugs:
Your symptoms sound good :thumbup: well not for you, but you know what i mean


----------



## Inoue

:rofl: Yeh i get what you mean Dee. 

How are you doing?? x


----------



## Deethehippy

I am fine thanks - very tired though! and some sicky waves esp in the morning and before lunch.


----------



## Inoue

It makes it quite difficult to 'make' breakfast when you feel icky ~ im fine eating it, but its the 'making' part i struggle with. I ended up making my weetabix while sat on the bathroom floor :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Lol Inoue! That's definitely a good sign - gotta love the bathroom floor! I remember sleeping there a few times!

Inoue is Lincoln anywhere near Leicester? We ladies are meeting up Sat 14th, be great to see you x


----------



## Inoue

^^ Im not _too_ far away from Leicester (im based in Spalding) approx 1h 30 mins away. I would love to meet up with you all as youve all become such good friends to me :friends:, but i dont think i can make it this time. Ive asked Pip to email or PM me with any future meet up's so hopefully i can see you all at a later date! :).


----------



## Deethehippy

That would be lovely to meet you Inoue at any future meet ups  :thumbup: You are a good friend to us too :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

hope everyone is well... quiet in here now... sad


----------



## cazi77

Cannot believe Bryce is nearly 2 months old its flying by!!!

I'm fine cannot believe I have made it to 2nd tri! Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## poppy666

Caz going soooooooooooo fast for you, glad everythings ok :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Here's Serenity going crazy in Jumperoo :haha:

https://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/?action=view&current=IMG_0011.mp4


----------



## Deethehippy

Haha that's so cute Poppy! Never seen a jumpy thing quite like that before 

Fantastic that you are into 2nd tri Cazi :hugs:

I got 3+ on the digi yesterday - need to stop POAS now!


----------



## poppy666

Yes Dee stop piddling on sticks now you'll drive yourself crazy, i stopped after 3+ :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies!

Well the day has nearly come, can you cross your fingers and toes for me tomorrow morning as i have my scan at 9.40am ~ im a bag of nerves atm and just want it out of the way :nope:. 

Ill let you all know the results when im home (approx 11am)

Thankyou :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Praying for good news chick. I'm sure you'll be fine xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Inoue - i will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Hello everyone :wave:

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

:wave: hey


----------



## poppy666

Got everything crossed for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Hi everyone. Good luck tomorrow Inoue xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck Inoue! I have everything crossed for you hun.

I hope everyone is doing well! Just thought I'd drop in before bed and share a couple new pics of my Harri bum :)

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/981619a2.jpg
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/fa7fbb38.jpg

He was pulling some right funny faces this morning lol.

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

He is a gorgeous boy Kaede :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

lol sticking the tongue out, he's growing so fast :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Stalking for Inoue :coffee:


----------



## Inoue

EVERYTHINGS PERFECT!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::wohoo:

Saw little baby - measured at 8 weeks (EDD 26/11/12) and saw little heart fluttering away :baby:. The midwife got me some photo's so ill post them soon :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thankyou all for the support!! :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

Sooo happy for you Inoue. :yipee:

Kaede, Harri is absolutely gorgeous!!! :hugs:

Hugs and appologies to everyone for being so crap on here. I am doing as much stalking as I can manage but don't have the chance to post as often as I'd like. All is going well with Isadora. 7 weeks tomorrow!! :shock: Here's a photo of her at the hotel in Leicester where we went this weekend. :)
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/b132effa.jpg


----------



## cazi77

Aww lovely pics. That's fab news inoue so pleased for u x


----------



## poppy666

Awww AMU what a cutie :cloud9:


inoue fantastic news lovely :happydance::happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Yay! Inoue that's fab news xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh Inoue, that is such wondeful news, i am trying not to :cry: here, damn hormones lol So very pleased for you. x

Lovely Isadora piccie Muddled - she has the sweetest little innocent face


----------



## allmuddledup

Hah. Thanks Dee. I often look at her angelic face and think she could gr away with murder if she wanted to! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Anyone on the Depo injection after baby? Ive been spot bleeding for 13 weeks now and its driving me nuts :cry: did forget to go for my injection last friday so having to make another appointment :dohh:


----------



## Kaede351

In our that's FANTASTIC news!!!!! I'm SOpleased for you :D :happydance:

Amu Isadora is one beautiful little lady! Such a cutie :D can't believe our babies will be 7 weeks tomorrow! Crazy!

Hope everyone is doing well :)

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

No no birth control here.. sorry no help.. 

Great news inoue.. 

and cute pics..

had bryce's 2 month appt today.. he now weighs 10lbs. 5oz... so growing.. had 3 shots.. poor baby and the oral.. now he's sleeping away..


----------



## Inoue

Thanks ladies for well wishes :hugs:. Now chilling on sofa eating sugared shoe laces and gummy cola bottles as thats all i can handle! :haha:. My midwife got me booked in aswell for a 10 week scan on Monday 30th at 9.40am so pleased they havent given up on me yet :). 

Hope everyone elce is doing ok :thumbup: x


----------



## Kaede351

Eeeek, Puppy has convinced me to get some fluffy bums ;) I'm so excited for them being delivered! haha. I hpoe they're as good as Im' expecting because they really are cute lol.

XxX


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo:

So excited for you dude! Bet you stroke them! Haha

You'll need to wash them before use hun xx


----------



## Kaede351

I've washed the one that was delivered today and Harrison is sleeping happily in it now! and yes I did stroke it haha XD I'm surprised how quickly it dried!

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I love my pockets! they dry fast x


----------



## allmuddledup

Hey! Check you out Kaede, trying out the fluffy bum! :thumbup:

I'm sorry I've been so rubbish here the last couple of months. I've been completely swamped with new born stuff. Can't believe my beautiful little girl is nearly 8 weeks old now!! :shock: She's got her 8 week check and jabs on Wednesday. I am in shock that she's growing so fast. Did it seem to fly by for the rest of you ladies that have your rainbows now?? I don't remember time passing so quickly when I had Xander. :nope:

Have a photo of my little princess! :smug: I'm so proud of her...
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/e37d415b.jpg

I'm so excited for our next batch of preggos. :happydance: Bring on the next slew of rainbow babies!!! :yipee:

How is everyone else?


----------



## Inoue

Arrrrrr ~ AMU...she's gorgeous!! :cry:

Love to see pics from the newborns, cant believe there 'weeks' old now, i remember when your tickers were mid to near 3rd tri. Crazy how the time has gone yet i feel like its dragging my way! :haha:


----------



## allmuddledup

Lol. Thanks Inoue. It dragged for us when we were preggo too. There's nothing quite like waiting for a rainbow to arrive. The worry and anxiety are the worst and definitely slow down time. :wacko: Hang in there hun. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Awwwww she's beautiful :cloud9: I only got a few to upto date piccy's taken yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







photo0329.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5









photo0326.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Deethehippy

Isadora looks gorgeous as always, her little face is the sweetest.

Serenity looks so cute too Poppy, i love her little outfit 

Inoue - it seems like 5 mins ago that you were 6 weeks like me now, time will pass, we just have to try to enjoy each day :hugs:

I feel :sick: LOL


----------



## poppy666

Ahhh Dee you got the sickness kicking in now? I know its a good sign but its horrid :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, Isadora is SO SO cute! And I absolutely adore Serenity's little outfit!

Ah, Inoue... Up to 20 weeks dragged for me lol, then I got to 30 weeks and I honestly had no idea where the time went! From about 35 weeks til Harrison was born dragged too lol, I'm very very glad I didn't go overdue! I probably would have dragged him out myself if he had :haha:

I can't believe our babies are 8 weeks old either AMU!!! It's absolutely flown over. Harrison got his first set of jabs this morning. So he hasn't been a happy chappy today. But this is from some pics I took this morning BEFORE the nurse got to him lol.

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/DSCN0120.jpg

So proud of him :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Aww look at his little smirk :hugs: dont stay babies long do they? Serenity is so eager to get on the floor to rag korbens hair out :haha: Hope everyone is well x


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww. Serenity is gorgeous Poppy! :cloud9: And Harri is just adorable Kaede. :cloud9: His little smile is so sweet. :cloud9:

Isadora just had her 8 week jabs today. She's a bit grizzly but not faring too badly otherwise. We haven't gotten a proper smile from her yet but are hoping it happens soon. It was the only box that wasn't ticked at her 8 week check. :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

Wont be long now before Isadora smiles, serenity only just now starting to laugh on her own without me trying to make her lol but she only laughs at korben.


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks Poppy. That is really reassuring to know that my baby isn't the only one to take her time with the jolly expressions. I just keep thinking back to my son and him smiling and laughing at the expected times. I'm trying not to worry but it's only natural that I will. Lol.


----------



## puppycat

Laura didn't smile until she was 8 weeks and then it was pretty hit and miss. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I can't remember when my two smiled - i may look it up later - i'm sure it's fine Muddled. I thought Isadora was sorta smiling in one of your Facebook pics with the bunny suit on or was that a wind smiley?
Also remember that she was born 'early' as far as it goes, i mean Fin and Saf were born at 42 weeks so maybe that can make a difference? :flower:


----------



## allmuddledup

Thanks ladies. :hugs: 

Dee, you are right, she does have a windy smile in that photo. :haha: She occasionally smiles when her eyes are shut or she isn't looking at us (I assume these are windy smiles) but we haven't gotten a proper eye to eye smile yet. You are right about her being early as well. Her developmental age would be only 7 weeks. Still, Xander was 3 days early and still managed his first social smile at 6 weeks so I've been watching her for it!! :coffee:


----------



## Kaede351

AMU... he has only just started smiling properly in the last few days, so Isadora isn't really behind at all. It should happen very soon! And I bet it's a stunning smile too! bet in the next few days you'll be posting some smiley pics :D

Today is the first day that I've been able to make Harri smile on purpose! He went to bed last night after having some calpol to bring down his post-jab temperature (poor little baba was burning up and wouldn't stop crying when we got home :(), and when he woke up this morning he was 100% better and in a great mood! I was making silly noises this morning and he was grinning away, and then this afternoon I had to strip him because he'd been asleep for ages and I'd forgotten to change his nappy :dohh: and I was singing "you're sexy and you know it!" and he was grinning at me then too haha. I can't wait for him to start laughing now XD haha.

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww, thanks Kaede. I really do hope she starts to smile for us soon. She looks so serious all the time. I think of it as her "We are not amused" expression. :haha: 

That was a lovely story about Harri. Made me laugh about the nappy. I have done that a couple of times myself. :blush: No wonder the poor thing gets nappy rash when her dozey mum is forgetting to change her!! :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

Use to think serenity wasnt a happy baby either with not smiling, dont think she was till around 4mths, now i cant shut her up :haha: Babies progress at different rates, you'll find Isadora will do something another babies wont and vice versa, but they all get there in the end :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

I agree with poppy :) they all do things differently ;)

My little guy smiles all the time now.. so i agree amu she will b soon :)


----------



## Kaede351

I got quite upset and felt really guilty when I realised I hadn't changed him for ages lol. I'm a ninny haha. Harri does a really funny "whatchyoo talkin bout willis" face when he's in a serious mood. I'll upload it tomorrow and show you haha (it's on the pc and I'm on my phone atm), never fails to make me chuckle XD

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

That's hilarious Kaede. :) I often puppet Isadora saying that exact phrase. :rofl: Here is Isadora's "we are not amused" face. She wears is most of the time. :haha:
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/1dbb8e8e.jpg


----------



## Deethehippy

Not amused but very cute face  She will smile soon Muddled


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, aww! That's a cute face!

Here's Harri's "whatchyoo talking bout willis" face lol

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/5da37f95.jpg

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

:rofl: that's brilliant Kaede. Harri is quite the character! :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: no smiles but beautiful babies :cloud9:


----------



## Inoue

Arrrrrr ~ all these cute pics are making me well up. Cant wait to hold my own! :happydance:. With that in mind! I have my second scan tomorrow (10 weeks) so keeping all crossed all will be ok again. Last pregnancy, baby passed away at 9+5 (was unknown untill 13 week scan) so i hope i see a little gummy bear tomorrow :baby:

Hope everyone elce is ok :thumbup: xx


----------



## Kaede351

Inoue I will keep my fingers crossed for you! But I'm sure everything will be fine this time :)

Just wanted to share my newest pic! I absolutely LOVE it!!! I might even get this one framed lol

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/8d513144.jpg

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

I've got eveything crossed tight for you Inoue. :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

All the best tomorrow Inoue!


----------



## Inoue

Thanks ladies :friends:

Deffinatly frame that Kaede ~ how adorable!! x


----------



## cazi77

Good luck tomorrow Inoue.

Love all of the baby pics very very cute! xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Gorgeous Harri piccie Kaede :thumbup::flower: You need to keep that one 

Good luck tomorrow Inoue - will be thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

All the best tomorrow Inoue :hugs: Kaede he's gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## pip7890

Thinking of you tomorrow Inoue

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies :D

Will be thinking of you Inoue!!!

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Here's my little gummy bear!! He also had a little wriggle when sono lady pressed hard to get a good pic ~ so funny!!! Were on cloud 9 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120430_120755.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## puppycat

Yay! Happy 10 weeks Inoue x


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy 10 weeks Inoue - i was wondering about you all day - so so pleased the scan went well :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

:wohoo: Looking good Inoue!! :wohoo: 

Super big :hug: to you. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

yay so happy 4 u inoue...happy 10 weeks hun


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou!!! Still just keep looking at the picture in amazement that this little mite is in me :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

Fantastic news sweetie and happy 10 weeks :happydance:


----------



## cazi77

Thats great news Inoue happy 10 weeks x


----------



## Madrid98

Very nice pic Inoue!! Glad it went well!!


----------



## Kaede351

:happydance: Woohoo!!! Congrats Inoue, SO SO glad everything is ok :D

XxX


----------



## pip7890

That's great news Inoue. 

Ladies, I think you should head over to Dee's journal!

Pip x


----------



## puppycat

Pip I actually full beam LOL'd at your comment on Dee's journal!! :rofl:


----------



## Deethehippy

Look ladies look!!!!!!!

I am expecting twins!!! Soo shocked and sooo happy!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







twins1.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhhhhh, Dee that's AMAZING!!!! I'm jealous haha XD huuuuuuuuuge congrats to you Hun!!!

XxX


----------



## poppy666

OMG What a beautiful site :cloud9: your so blessed Dee :hugs:


ps any names in mind? lol


----------



## Inoue

Im SO happy for you Dee!! :hugs:. Been waiting to hear your news and im so glad its possitive! Cant believe its twins!! Did they work out why you had a bleed? x


----------



## allmuddledup

So friggin happy for you Dee!!! :yipee:


----------



## poppy666

Dee's news making me broody :dohh::haha:


----------



## puppycat

Poppy - imagine having 2 x Seren - :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Gosh id book myself into the nutty ward :haha: thats why i come to my sense's pretty quickly when i look at Serenity lol


----------



## Madrid98

congrats again Dee!! so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

I managed to get a sick note so i don't have to go to work until the next scan :thumbup: Just going to take it easy to give my 2 peas the greatest chance :flower: (thank you for the idea Inoue)


----------



## Inoue

No probs :winkwink:. Ive still got one more week off - I swear its done me the world of good for me and my baby. Still cant believe you've got twins! :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

I can't believe it's twins either Dee!!


----------



## joey300187

dee i havent been on for ages but just seen your amazing news so happy for you! congratulations xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi Dee, just seen your amazing news too! Congrats! So happy for you! xx 
Hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## Inoue

Here's my little wriggler!! :happydance: ~ any fun gender guesses? :winkwink: x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120514_125404.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20120514_125437.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20120514_125444.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## allmuddledup

Oooh! What gorgeous scan piccies Inoue. :cloud9: Happy 12 weeks to you and Kiki!! :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy 12 weeks Inoue! Fab scan pics.:thumbup: Congrats 
I am going to guess Kiki is a little boy :flower:


----------



## puppycat

Hmmm I'm going to say pink :)


----------



## poppy666

Im guessing boy too :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Thanks all :hugs:. Woke up today still on cloud 9 - im getting a bump aswel so its coming quite real now :happydance: x


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, Inoue! Those pics are great :D I say boy... Looks very similar to Harrison's 12 week scan :)

XxX


----------



## pip7890

I say girl!

I love BellasMummy's siggy. Now that's a long pregnancy!

Pip x


----------



## Inoue

Im sitting on the fence now about finding out gender since seeing little one on the screen!! Ive always said id be team yellow, but now the pregnancy seems so real to me... i kinda want to know what ive got growing in me :blush:. What did you previous mommys do on here? Did you find out the gender? Did you regret it on labour day? xx


----------



## allmuddledup

My 2 cents... I would never NOT find out. :haha: I never had a single regret finding out in advance what colour I'd be dressing my babies in. It helps tremendously with shopping and preparing things in advance of baby arriving unless you don't mind everything being gender neutral or doing all the shopping after baby comes (quite frankly, it's hard enough to find time for a shower after baby arrives much less sorting out decorating a nursery or going clothes shopping). I also found it helped me get my head around what sex my babies would be in advance of them arriving. If you honestly have zero gender preference then you don't need to know I suppose, but if you (or your OH) harbor any inklings of what sex you would like to be bring home then I'd find out in advance so you have a chance to adjust to the idea before labour day. I've heard stories of women having severe gender disappointment at the first moment of meeting their baby. I think they could have saved ruining the big day by finding out in advance and getting their head around it so they can be ready to greet the baby they are having, not the baby they were hoping to have. Everyone is different though and you know yourself better then anyone so go with your gut on it. :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Cheers AMU :hugs:. I have brought some neutral clothing (little whinnie the poo clothing) but i buy it because i think there adorable :haha:. Me and DH have no preference what gender we have ~ were just so relived this pregnancy seems to be working out, but theres just something in me which is niggling. Im getting a bump now and i like to look or touch it and even though im very close to baby, i would like to know for a deeper connection if im touching my son or my daughter. I have no intention of telling a soul afterwards (mainly parents as they seem to be gunning for a girl), but i think it would be a nice little secet for me and DH. Guess ive got another 7 weeks to decide :) xx


----------



## Kaede351

I couldn't NOT find out at our 20 week scan lol. I pretty much jumped the poor woman doing the scan I'd screamed yes at her before she'd finished asking me if I wanted to know :haha: We didn't really have any preferences, but I was too excited to find out to NOT say yes 

XxX


----------



## poppy666

My son and girlfriend went for their gender scan today with babybond, they having a girl :happydance: its their first and was dying to know lol

I didnt find out with my eldest 3 as they wouldnt tell you back then, but found out with korben and serenity, as AMU said helps knowing so you can be prepared and not have to spend a small fortune once baby here.


----------



## allmuddledup

Ooh!! Congratulations Poppy!! You're gonna be a grandma!! :shock: :wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

:haha: yes a week before Serenitys first birthday :cloud9: she already asking me for a list of unusual girls names lol

Oh just to add what AMU said, when i was pregnant with korben i so wanted a girl as he was not just a surprise but at the time my last, once they said boy i cried all day, not out of disappointment but i guess grieving for the daughter id never have :( took me 8 weeks after gender scan to buy anything blue.. but wouldnt swap him for the world.


----------



## Kaede351

Oooo, congratulations poppy!!! How exciting :D bet it feels strange to have 2 young children and about to be a nana haha.

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

I was team yellow for Fin and Saf and finding out the sex at the birth was the most magical moment ever, i cried when Saffy was born because i already had a boy and i had thought she would be too, i was sooo happy!  I can't understand why people would want to know early to be honest, it's like jumping ahead of nature but i respect other peoples choices :flower:
I have agreed to let Andrew have the choice this time as its his first child/children! I think he will want to find out! 


Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

For us there's no question. We wanted to wait both times and don't regret that at all. Sometimes it's hard when you want to buy pretty nappies or cute outfits but for the most part it's exciting. Other people don't like it though! lol


----------



## poppy666

Kaede351 said:


> Oooo, congratulations poppy!!! How exciting :D bet it feels strange to have 2 young children and about to be a nana haha.
> 
> XxX

lol feels very strange yes, but least it stops me getting broody :haha:. My cousin just had a baby boy Leighton weighed 9lb 15oz :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi all..

Congrats poppy :) soon to be grandma love it.. 

I will never find out again with my kids.. found out with mckenna, not with bryce and wont the next time either.. Hope i get to share my third and last preg and baby with you all.. 

Love u all so much.. you saved me after my miscarriages..


----------



## Kaede351

Not sure what we'll do next time. I might try and stay team yellow, but I'm not really one for surprises... I'm too impatient for that :haha:

Aww, lilrojo, we love you too hun. I feel the same :D I know I'm lucky in a way, having only had 1 loss. But I did find it hard and you ladies helped keep me sane :D

XxX


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies. How is everyone?

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## lilrojo

Its so quiet in here anymore.. 

Hi all.. hope your well.. Hi pip.. :) How is andrew.. growing fast im sure.. 

bryce is doing great.. getting big.. cant believe its almost june again.. crazy that last yr at this time i was just going to be getting preg.. :) and next year at this time i will be preg again.. :)


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm allright - just achey and :sick::sick: and tired LOL
1 week until my scan! 

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Brave women lilrojo :haha: mind you i cant say anything with my eldest so close n youngest close in age lol.

Serenity was weighed today 16lb 8oz little podge lol


----------



## puppycat

I'm ok too

We're off camping for the wkend tomorrow. Be nice to escape :)


----------



## lilrojo

haha poppy.. at least mine will b 17 or more months apart :) thats the plan at least 
:)


----------



## Inoue

Doing fine here also :winkwink:. I listen to Kiki every morning on my doppler and its amazing how strong and clear its HB is getting, even hear LO move away or (I guess) kick or swoosh its arms around as i chase her with the doppler. So funny! Im completely in love :cloud9:

Cant wait to see your scans in a week Dee!! X


----------



## pip7890

Hi everyone

We're good. Andrew weighed in at 15lb 12oz last Monday. He's doing great.

Pip x


----------



## cazi77

Hi everyone i' great too. Had my 20 week scan yesterday and all good baby was moving loads and sucking its thumb! . Didn't find out the sex. I'm 20 weeks today and cannot believe it!
 



Attached Files:







P5250016.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3









P5250017.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3









P5250019.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3









P5250018.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allmuddledup

Awww, your baby is looking gorgeous Cazi. :hugs: Thanks for sharing. :hugs:

Pip, I LOVE your new avatar. Your boys look wonderful together. :hugs:

Not long now til Dee's scan. :dance: Can't wait to see those twins again!!!

Lilrojo, hard to believe Bryce is 3 months. My little Dizzy is two days away from 3 months as well. :shock:

Inoue, I'm so please to hear things are going so well with Kiki. You sound very happy which is wonderful. :hugs:

Have a good time away Puppy! :hugs:

Poppy, I'd love to see some new piccies of Serenity. :)

We are good. Isadora doesn't like this heat we are having but I'm sure most babies feel the same. We've gotten into a good routine which is being thrown off by her need to feed more frequently to stay hydrated. Just want the heat to settle down so we can get back to our regular routine. 

I hope everyone else is well. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Lovely clear scan pics Cazi - i am 99% sure i know the sex of your baby! but i won't say unless you want me to - i have become quite a expert (i think) at guessing skull shapes from studying hundreds of scan pics LOL 
I am doing this so i can guess the twins at the scan next week if they say it's too early!

Any more pics of all the babies and bumps are welcomed by me - i love to see them


----------



## poppy666

Awww caz the weeks have flown by, scan pics are so cute :hugs: im gonna guess girl :kiss:

AMU only new one ive got of serenity is the below in the car yesterday and last week when she was on all fours but not sure what to do next lol i really need to do some.

Ahhh pip loving your avatar too, seren got weighed Thurseday and was 16lb 8oz little chubber lol
 



Attached Files:







seren 008.JPG
File size: 90.8 KB
Views: 2









s 060.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









s 061.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









s 059.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Inoue

Lovely 20 week scan pictures cazi!! No good at gender guesses but sure whatever it is will be a huge suprise on the day :happydance:

Lovely pictures poppy of your little girl, cant believe how big she's getting now! X


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww, Poppy she's gorgeous. :cloud9:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, cazi the scan pics are lovely! So clear! :D 

Poppy, serenity is such a little beauty!

The last 4 days have been awful for me. Harrison has been poorly since his jabs on Tuesday and we came home today at lunchtime after 2 nights in the children's unit. He had a high temperature, wasn't drinking his milk and just screamed constantly. He looked so so poorly on Friday night when he was admitted. He was grey and his eyes were purple and swollen :( he's much better now though, drinking his milk a little better and temperature is normal. Just his cough and snotty nose left now.

Hope everyone elses is doing well :)

XxZx


----------



## poppy666

Awww Kaede351 must of been a nightmare for you all, glad to hear Harrison is on the mend though :hugs: Cant remember how my eldest 3 boys were after their vaccinations, but some of my friends babies havnt been too good after theirs, no where near as ill as Harrison tho, bless him :kiss:

AMU some piccies off you now missy :haha: and everyone else, need up dates x


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh Kaede, you poor thing. I'm so sorry to hear yor sweet Harri has been so ill. Must have been terrifying for you. :hugs: I'm glad he's feeling better now. I hope he recovers fully very soon. Makes me realise how lucky I've been with Dizzy after her jabs. I didn't realise they could get so poorly. :hugs:

Okay Poppy! Here's my little girl as requested...

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/869c6286.jpg
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/a354c764.jpg
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/289a783a.jpg
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/bd3be8bf.jpg
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/fa233df9.jpg
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/e31da710.jpg


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies. It was awful :( and the first day I took him to see the doctors I was told it was just a cold and he'd be fine. But he stopped drinking almost completely I think in 24 hours between Thursday when I took him to the docs and friday when I took him back again he had only drank like 10oz or so. But he is doing do much better, he drank 8oz in 2 sittings through the night so I'm happy about that :D I didn't expect him to be so poorly at all. He had a slight temperature after his first set of jabs and was a bit fussy for a day or 2, but nothing a little bit of Calpol didn't sort out. I'm just happy he's getting better :)

AMU, isadora is absolutely beautiful! I just want to squidge all these babies haha. Here's some more recent pics of Sir Harri.

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/DSCF0121.jpg
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/DSCF0122.jpg
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/DSCF0123.jpg

These are the last few days so he looks a little poorly but I take pics nearly everyday of him lol

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/2bf435fd.jpg
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/86c3718a.jpg
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/2333ec91.jpg
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/91166e75.jpg
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/c560fa5a.jpg

He doesn't always have his dummy in, promise lol. He's just wanted it more since he's been poorly lol.

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Awwww love the chubby cheeks in here. :cloud9: makes me want to know what 'Poppy' looks like already!!


----------



## allmuddledup

Oh Kaede, he's GORGEOUS!!! :cloud9: And bless him, he looks so sad and poorly in those last photos. Bless him. I hope he makes a full recovery soon and gets back to the bright and smiley boy he is. :hugs:

Puppy, you've got less than 11 weeks to go!! :wohoo: Won't be long before your squishing little Poppy's cheeks. :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Eeeeek! It's so much scarier facing labour when you know what to expect. Lmao.

Mind if he stays breech it'll be the sunroof anyway. I don't know which i fear more atm!!


----------



## Kaede351

Won't be long Puppy! So exciting :D I'm sure he will turn... I'm sure I saw someone saying that second babies sometimes don't turn til last minute? Either way you'll have your own second set of cubby cheeks soon :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, and happy 3 months today to Izzy and Harri! haha.

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Isadora and Harrison are totally gorgeous babies :cloud9:

Happy 3 months to you both :happydance:

PC 11 weeks Eeeeeeckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk fx poppy turns, think seren and korben turned in the 34th week.


----------



## allmuddledup

Yeah, you've got loads of time Puppy for Poppy to turn. I think they don't even worry about it until you get to 36 weeks. Also, there are things you can do to help him/her turn like crawling around on your knees and standing on your head. :haha: check out www.spinningbabies.com if you are concerned. :hugs:

Thanks Kaede!! Happy 3 months to Harri too!!! :dance: I can't believe our babies are so old already. Slow down Time, slow down!!! :argh:

Thanks Poppy. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I love all the pics ladies, Poppy - Serenity is gorgeous and growing, loving her cute sun hat  Muddled - little dizzy has such a feminine girlie face  And Harri has a gorgeous boys smile there Kaede, looks cheeky!  I hope he feels back to himself soon too, I think all the babies are adorable!

Hopefully i will have some baby pics to share this year :flower:


----------



## allmuddledup

Dee, I think I speak for everyone here when I say we too hope to be seeing photos from you at the end of the year. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Puppy - its quite possible to give birth vaginally to breech babies - my aunt did it twice! :flower:


----------



## puppycat

I'd definitely like to try Dee :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Although your sun roof option does have its appeal to me :haha::haha:


----------



## puppycat

Me too :blush: lol


----------



## Kaede351

Eeek, thought I'd shared this on here earlier but guess not lol. Look what I woke up to this morning! :D

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/0034266f.jpg

And he did it all my himself : just gutted he's growing up so quickly lol.

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Awwwww. Slow down little guy! Don't grow up so fast!!!


----------



## Kaede351

We need Bernard's Watch! Could stop time for a little while then haha.

(and lol... He looks like a right chunker in that pic XD he's not as big as he looks though lol)

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Aww Kaede he's a little chubster look at those legs lol, they do grow so fast.

I could do with a Bernard's Watch that fast forwards teething right now :haha: Serenitys first bottom tooth cut through the gum Monday so she's in a bit of pain atm.


----------



## Deethehippy

Am i being thick or hormonal? What is Bernards Watch?!! and what has the little man done Kaede? I couldn't see from the pic?
Maybe i need to take a nap :haha::haha:


----------



## poppy666

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard's_Watch
 



Attached Files:







bernard2tv.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kaede351

He rolled onto his side Dee :D Bernard's watch is a 90s kids tv show lol. He's got a magical watch that stops time haha. And yes, his legs are proper chubby :haha:

Aww, poor Serenity! Teething is no fun bless her :( Hope she feels better soon!

XxX


----------



## Inoue

I NEED A HUG!!! :brat:. Im really concerned to why the NHS has put me in for extra scans at 28 and 34 weeks? I had my scan at 12 weeks and baby was doing perfect ~ no concerns from sonographer or midwife. I thought now i got the all clear ill be going for scans like normal people. I phoned up the midwife today and asked if the dates were correct and why im having them and she said "just some women get scanned all through there pregnancy". I dont want to phone hosptal back as i think im being paranoid but i just wonder why my consultant wants to keep seeing me till labour day? Is this standard procedure? I dont really class myself as high risk anymore? 

Any thoughts? :hugs:xxx


----------



## poppy666

Some consultants want more scans than others, i had quite a few extra with my consultant, wouldnt worry about it sweetie if anything you'll get to see your baby a lot more than others :haha:


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou poppy :cry: :hugs:

I was happy when i got the letter with my extra scan dates, but then it dawned on me as to... why?. Im so emotional as it is, its hard to keep calm when i think the hospital is keeping something from me. The midwife sounded really laid back on the phone, kind of like "why are you asking ~ meh" x


----------



## Deethehippy

I wouldnt worry Inoue - maybe some consultants have different policies :flower: In some ways it's good i think to get to see Kiki more and any extra monitoring can't be a bad thing :hugs:


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: big hugs Inoue. :hugs: I would be baffled and concerned too but I don't think they can keep anything from you (as in, if something looks wrong they have to tell you). Is there anyone else you can ask to set your mind at rest? :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Thanks ladies. Im feeling alot better now, i guess i should be happy there keeping an eye on me, it was just unexpected. I see my standard midwife for my 16 week appt on the 12th and me and DH are also thinking of going for a private scan on 16th. I guess i can ask on them appt's x


----------



## pip7890

They may do extra scans because:

you are overweight/underweight/petite 
you have pre-existing health conditions
you have developed pregnancy related health conditions
your consultant likes to keep a closer eye on you

Try not to worry. I was overweight, have a heart murmur, was almost 41 and developed gestational diabetes. It meant I got seen every couple of weeks by someone and had scans every four weeks.

The pics of baby as you get further on are amazing. Focus on the positive. You'll have your rainbow here in no time.

Pip x


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou Pip ~ im very healthy apart from my past losses, perfect weight, no medical conditions, ive been called a 'perfect textbook patient' before :haha:. I feel abit stupid now for freaking out, i should be happy for the extra scans, i just had a horror thought that something must be wrong if they want to see me again :hugs: x


----------



## Kaede351

Maybe they just want to keep an eye on you due to your previous losses? Either way it would have been really reassuring for me if I'd had extra scans :) I'm sure it's not because there's anything wrong. Like the others said, some consultants just have different policies :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ummm... Think I need some advice :/ I was just looking through my calendar on my phone (you know when you feel like there's something you've forgotten??), well I noticed that I'm 5 days late for AF. It's gotten me a bit paranoid! Taylor and I have dtd twice without protection... One of those times was last night after a bottle of wine :dohh: both times, though, we have used the pull out method so he hasn't cum inside me at all (sorry tmi). What are the chances of me being pregnant? I'm not sure how I would cope being pregnant so soon after Harrison... And I never wanted to have 2 so close together. I dont know if I would cope with 2 such young babies. I know it's my own stupid fault if I am, I really need to sort out some form of bc other than condoms (I HATE condoms with a passion).

I'm also worried that if I am, my boss is going to hate me :( I can't afford to lose my job. I don't know what to do! We're on holiday with Taylor's parents this week and I'm not sure whether I should talk to his mum and see what she thinks or keep it completely to myself until we get home and I've had chance to take a test. I haven't even told Taylor yet... Help! I feel like crying right now :( could it just be that my hormones/cycle is still a bit messed up?

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Are you still breastfeeding at all hun?


----------



## Inoue

As puppy said. Would an hpt test show up now? Try not to get upset hun, there may be other reasons to why period is late :hugs: x


----------



## allmuddledup

:hugs: Kaede :hugs: I think the first thing to do is test before getting too worried. :hugs: It's entirely possible your cycles are still a bit "off" since you are only 3 months post partum. I'm assuming that since you said you are "late" that you've had AF at least once already? While it is possible to fall pregnant using withdrawal method (see Suze and Oscar!) it's less likely. Try not to get too stressed out hun. Is there any way you can get a HPT where you are? If AF is late due to pregnancy it should show up now. If you are pregnant you'll find a way to cope. :hugs: it's what mums do! :hugs: As for your boss, I don't think she can sack you for being pregnant and she might not want to anyway. Try to stay calm at least until you know if you've got something to panic about. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies. No, not BF anymore puppy. We are in the middle of nowhere at the moment. And we all go together when we're out and I'm not sure I want to let on I'm worried in case I'm not and I look stupid lol. I think I'm going to have to talk my MIL though... I'm just glad we get on ok lol.

Yes, I was sneak attacked at the beginning of May. We were out and I had that "feeling" and had to run and buy some pads lol.

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Aww Kaede :hugs: I suspect it's very unlikely tbh, i wanted to get pregnant after the withdrawal method a few times and it never happened, that said it isn't 'impossible' 
The only way to tell would be to get a pregnancy test when you get back and just try your hardest not to worry in the meantime, if you feel talking to someone in the family would help, you should do that too 
I'm sure it will work out fine whatever way :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Kaede :hugs::hugs: fx'd your not sweetie, know how hard it is having them close :kiss:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Dee + Poppy. I know I would find some way to cope, but the thought petrifies me! I wanted us to be a bit more financially stable (ie Taylor getting a decent job after he finishes his accountancy course!) before we had another. Also, I wanted just to enjoy being a mummy for a while. :sigh: I suppose I'll just have to bite the bullet if I am, there is no way in hell I could do "anything" about it. I'd hate myself forever.

I'll see if I can get a moment to talk to my MIL alone tonight. Don't fancy blurting it out in front of my FIL too, not that he isn't lovely, he is! He's just too practical and I would end up getting the "you should have been more careful" talk lol :/

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Kaede, I'm thinking AF isn't necessarily late... You're body is probably just getog back to normal after having Harri and won't follow it's old patterns just yet. I've not even got AF yet (for example). I hope talking with MIL helps. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Let us know Kaede x


----------



## Kaede351

I hope that's the case AMU... I'll keep you all updated when I know anything :)

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck sweetie :hugs: Hope the MIL is understanding :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I couldn't bring myself to bring it up... I had about 3 or 4 opportunities last night to bring the subject up but I just couldn't do it :dohh: just going to wait and do a test when we get home if AF hasn't shown by then. There's nothing I can do about it if I am lol... Guess I'll just have to look at it as a happy (though somewhat ironic) accident. 2 1/2 years of ttc and then twice within a year lol... Would be typical >.< I suppose having 2 close together gets it all over and done with lol...

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

I think that sounds like a wise move Hun. :hugs: If you can cope with keeping it to yourself until you know for certain then you can avoid all the hubbub that comes with a "pregnancy scare". By all means talk to someone you feel could handle the news delicately though if you need to get it out or if they can possibly help you get a test from the shop or something. It's no fun stressing over something like this. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Limbo land is no fun chick. Hope you find out soon, one way or t'other x


----------



## Kaede351

I feel so ungrateful lol :/ after all this time and all the ladies who are so desperate to get pregnant, here's me wishing, hoping and praying that I'm not! :/ it's just bad timing is all. I will be more than able to keep it to myself until we get home, but I hope I won't need to spend the money on a test... Still praying AF turns up by the end of the week. Although the more I think about it... I don't "feel" pregnant like I did even before I found out with Harrison. I have a feeling I'm driving myself insane over nothing :dohh:

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Lol. Kaede, bless you. I can perfectly understand where you are coming from. I've got an appointment with the hospital to fix it so I can't ever get pregnant again. I feel guilty talking about it here knowing what we've all been through but we all want/need control over our fertility, whether it's to have a baby when we are ready or not have them when we aren't. Wishing you the absolute best whatever is going on with yor body at the moment. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

It's not ungrateful Kaede :hugs: I think we have all had times in our reproductive lives that we have not wanted to be pregnant, i certainly have.

When are you back from your holidays? When can you test? I hope you get AF in the meantime to put your mind at rest and give you a answer sooner :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Back on Saturday... So still a few days to go. I mentioned it to MIL and she seemed quite excited at the idea, although we didn't talk about it in depth. I just kinda mentioned it in passing lol. At least I know 1 person in the family will be on my side (apart from Taylor I mean lol)

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Don't feel guilty hun. It's not like you've been reckless and sleeping around. You are perfectly entitled to choose when is best for you to have another child (as realistically as possible obv)


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww hun. I'm glad MIL was receptive to the possibility. Roll on Saturday though! Lol. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Omigosh, so relieved! Test was negative lol. Panic over! :haha:

XxX


----------



## Inoue

Phew! Bet thats abit of a relief for you!! Now you can maybe enjoy your weekend :winkwink: x


----------



## allmuddledup

:wohoo: Now you can relax and wait for AF. Have you any plans to get down to the GP to talk about BC? :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Glad it worked out ok Kaede :hugs: These things are sent to try us


----------



## poppy666

Great news Kaede :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I will go to p when I've decided what contraceptive would be best for me... I don't particularly want to go on the pill or the injection because I have issues with my weight, I also heard the implant made you gain weight too. I was on the pill when I was 17 and put about 3 stone on in about 6 months... I never changed my eating habits I just piled the weight on. So I'd prefer some form of contraceptive that doesn't involve hormones. But that won't leave too many options. As far as I can tell it leaves condoms and the IUD. I'm thinking the IUD would be the best option?

Anybody have an advice?

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

IUD is the best way forward if you don't want the horrible side effects of hormonal BC. I had a MIRENA IUD for 4 years. It works beautifully for most women. I had an ectopic pregnancy as a result of mine (while it was still in place) but it's very rare for that to happen. I would have had another one if it hadn't been for the ectopic. I think other women have had much better luck. Pip uses MIRENA too. Maybe she can offer some advice. A diaphragm and spermicide are a barrier option that I find better than condoms but it's not nearly as effective as them. Still, something to consider! :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I would personally avoid hormones like the plague, i'm sure it was the brief 3 years of my life on BC that started my migraine problems off :/ 
The IUD gets good reports from a few women i know who have used it, less/no periods/period pains and very few side effects, they hardly know its there!
Might be worth looking into, i think i will be after this pregnancy 

Or you could use natural methods like not BDing around the fertile times but obvioulsy they are never going to be that reliable unless you are very strict and your cycles are like clockwork each month.:flower:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies, I think I'll get the IUD. I don't have to worry about forgetting to take my pill or the hormone thing then and I can just have it removed when we start ttc. Hopefully it doesn't have any side effects fertility wise. I can't see how it would :shrug: think I'll make a doctor appointment tomorrow :)

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

I think thats a good choice Kaede. :thumbup: The MIRENA IUD is known for having little impact on future fertility. Some ladies fall pregnant directly after having it removed actually. :hugs: How is Harri doing?


----------



## Kaede351

He is great thanks hun :) trying more and more everyday to sit up on is own! And he gets soooo close to laughing but doesn't quite :haha: He did it once last week, he actually giggled. But since then nothing lol.

How's Isadora doing? I loved her pink bunny suit btw! That is very very cute!

XxX


----------



## allmuddledup

Aww. Bless him. :) it's soooo sweet when they laugh. It will be a part of everyday life soon. :cloud9:

Dizzy (Isadora) is doing great. We've both got a head cold right now which sucks but generally speaking she's doing great. Laughing is actually her newest thing. She started about 2 weeks ago but doesnt do it everyday. I've gotten a few proper gawfaws out of her but mostly she just smiles and makes a little noise and that's all. I can't wait for it to become an everyday thing. Her laugh makes my heart sing. :cloud9: she's getting a lot more coordination now as well. Batting/kicking at toys, holding her head up on her own, sitting up with help. In my memory it seemed like my son did a lot of these things quite quickly and Dizzy seems to be taking her time about it but I'm glad. I don't want her growing up too quickly. :nope:


----------



## Kaede351

Awwww, Harri has started doing excited squeals rather than laughing lol. Like he can't get the laugh out so it comes out as a squeal instead lol. 

Only experience I've really had of babies are my cousins... Tyler seems like he was a baby absolutely forever ago, and I still can't believe he's 6  lol. I can't really remember him learning to laugh etc. Mathew will be 1 next week and he learnt to laugh at about 4ish months and was sitting unaided not long after. It seemed so early to me at the time! But Harrison is nearly 4 months and it feels like he's been around forever and should be walking by now :haha: 

I'm not exactly keen on him growing up too quickly either to be honest! I had a sad day yesterday when I put away all of his 0-3 size clothes. Soooo gutted he's grown out of his hungry caterpillar sleep suit :( tried to get another one in the next size up but asda only had first size in >.< I bought him a load of new tshirt a instead lol. Got him a spiderman shirt, captain America, muppets, a here comes trouble" one and another I can't remember lol. Spent about £35 on kitting out his new 3-6 month wardrobe lol. 

XxX


----------



## poppy666

Awww bless Harry and Isadora they not babies for long are they? :cry: Serenity got her first tooth last month and she's always trying to bite me :haha: she's also trying to crawl but only manages to go on all fours and rock to and fro, then falls on her face lol... We go to Corfu in 3 weeks and im hoping she dont crawl till we come back.


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies.. How are you all.. been off for a while.. miss you all..

Hope all the babies & preggos are doing well.. 

Bryce is doing great.. Starting cereal next monday.. :) He goes to the dr for more shots then too.. as he is 4 months old on friday.. sad my baby is growing too fast.. 

Poppy is S really 7 months already.. where did that go..


----------



## Inoue

Im doing good thanks :thumbup:. Ive got my gender scan on Saturday so getting excited about that!! :happydance:. I had abit of drama last night with DH as i felt so un-sexy with my ever growing bump and moaned that he hasnt 'touched' me in ages :(. He said some really sweet words to make me feel better so i thought id leave my frumpy jeans and tops off and put on my cute Kimono and send him a pic :)
 



Attached Files:







16 week.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## poppy666

You got a lovely bump there Inoue, think every pregnant women feels like that at one stage :hugs: actually i feel like that now and serenity 7mths lol need to go to the gym i think cos i hate my stomach.


----------



## Deethehippy

Can't wait to find out about your gender scan Inoue 

I think it's hard to feel sexy when pregnant as you feel/look fat and you also feel tired/sick etc but maybe you can make time for extra cuddles and dinners together, that sort of thing? I need to make more effort with my OH as he is feeling totally neglected i think :haha:

Thought i would update in here: My beautiful babies are alive and kicking on the scans we had monday and tuesday. My consultant is slightly concerned they may be suffering from the start of TTTS (twin to twin transfusion syndrome) where the blood flow from their shared placenta is not correct and one twin gets too much blood and one not enough :/ We have to be re-scanned next week and go from there ..

They have confirmed they are identical though which is amazing :cloud9:

Hope everyone is well and i hope Serenity waits until after your hols to crawl away Poppy :flower:


----------



## Inoue

I hope all is ok next week with the re-scan Dee, its good there keeping an eye on you :). Ive just got my NT results back (had to wait 4 weeks!) and its 1:5700... is that good? I was expecting higher :( x


----------



## Deethehippy

Mine was 1 in 9100 (i got it back yesterday) and they classed it as 'low risk' Did it say low risk on yours? I'm sure the high risk ones are like 1 in 100-200 or something? I'm sure it's fine :flower:


----------



## poppy666

My NT was 1- 1200 so thats a great result :thumbup:

Dee fx'd for your next scan sweetie hope everything turns out ok, bless you dont need that worry on your head :hugs: brilliant news they identical :cloud9:


----------



## Inoue

poppy666 said:


> My NT was 1- 1200 so thats a great result :thumbup::

Thanks poppy :hugs:. Im thinking about the amino test but im not to keen on the odds of miscarriage from it :nope:. Marc is a little suprised about the score but he's not concerned like me. Did you have bad thoughts when you got your score? x


----------



## Deethehippy

Even if your score is very low risk ( a high number ) doesnt mean that the baby does not have Downs Syndrome - just that they predict the risk to be lower.
Obviously it's up to you if you have the Amnio but remember that these numbers are only guidelines and yours sounds fine! :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Inoue said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> My NT was 1- 1200 so thats a great result :thumbup::
> 
> Thanks poppy :hugs:. Im thinking about the amino test but im not to keen on the odds of miscarriage from it :nope:. Marc is a little suprised about the score but he's not concerned like me. Did you have bad thoughts when you got your score? xClick to expand...

No i honestly expected a lower score because of my age, but didnt once think i would risk having the Amino, just thought what will be will be and im blessed either way if serenity was born with Downs.


----------



## Kaede351

Mine was quite a low number too, although cant remember what it was. It was classed as low risk, but a lot lower than I was happy with :/ I didn't fancy the risk of the amino though. 1/5700 is an awesome score! And wow Dee, 1/9100 is amazing! I think mine was something like 1/2400 or something like that.

I hope everything goes well at your rescan Dee, although I'm sure everything will be great :D and yay for identical twins! Still jealous ;) although with how grumpy Harrison has been with his teething this week I'm kinda glad I only have 1 haha.

Inoue, I love your cute little bump! It's fab :D

Can't wait to see scan pics! I love scan pics haha :D

XxX


----------



## Inoue

The Amino holds 1:100 chance of m/c so im not to keen on that compared to my 1:5700 score. Thats quite a difference. Im sure i will forget all about it on Saturday when i see LO again :) x


----------



## allmuddledup

Inoue, I would be surprised if you were even offered an amnio unless you have had a previous pregnacy affected by a trisomy or genetic disorder. Your score is very low risk for downs and the 1:100 risk of miscarriage from an amnio is a very real risk. I have seen high risk scores (my baby Gerri had a 1:4 risk of downs and CVS confirmed she did have trisomy 21) and Isadora had a 1:270 risk (amnio confirmed she did not have it). Another friend of mine had a 1:40 risk (amnio confirmed baby did not have downs). I hope that helps give some perspective and reassure you that you do indeed have a low risk score for downs.

Poppy I can't believe Serenity is 7 months old!! Where is time going??? They'll be teenagers if we blink!!


----------



## poppy666

Ooooo AMU i wont be blinking much then ive just got over the teenage years with the 3 eldest lads :haha: dreading it with korben and serenity lol


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou AMU :hugs:. Cant say im pleased with my score still, but putting others in perceptive makes me realise im not to bad x


----------



## Inoue

Just had an AMAZING gender scan and......



WERE HAVING A GIRL!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

:pink::pink::pink:


----------



## cazi77

Aww congrats Inoue


----------



## allmuddledup

CONGRATS INOUE!!! :wohoo: Bet you're glad you found out! What a shock you would have had if you thought all along you were having a boy and the SURPRISE! IT'S A GIRL! :haha:


----------



## Inoue

Yep, shocked is exactly the word i'd use. I couldnt believe it when i saw the 3 lines on the potty shot, was kind of wandering where its winky was! But nope, plain as day... it was definatly a little girl :cloud9:. I cant explain how happy we are. We wouldnt of minded what sex it was but i just didnt expect to see a little girl kicking around. We got tons of pics aswell and i brought a little pink dress to celebrate :happydance: x


----------



## allmuddledup

It's such a wonderful thing finding out baby's gender. I love being able to shop for gender appropriate clothes and accoutrements before baby comes. It sure saves on all the trouble running around trying to get it all together after baby arrives. :dohh: Congrats again hun. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

puppycat said:


> Hmmm I'm going to say pink :)

BOOYAHHHHH!!

:happydance:

I was right! lol


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Inoue

Pip x


----------



## Inoue

puppycat said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm I'm going to say pink :)
> 
> BOOYAHHHHH!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I was right! lolClick to expand...

:haha: I think it was only you and Dee who guessed girl


----------



## Deethehippy

Huge congratulations Inoue :thumbup::happydance: A beautiful little girlie on the way :kiss::pink: Love your pink tickers too 

I have a sneak feeling i have girlies too but we will see..


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, HUGE congrats Inoue!!! SO pleased everything was good too :happydance:

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Inoue.. a girl so wonderful happy to hear all is going well.. 

Puppy really your 32 weeks already.. ikks

Anyone having anymore babies.. or is everyone done?

Have Bryce's 4 month checkup today.. cant wait to see how big is is.. boo to shots.. lol but so is life.. 

He ate his first bowl of rice cereal yesterday too and loved it.. :)


----------



## puppycat

I know, scary right!

I am not having any more babies - i'm done! lol


----------



## Deethehippy

I might pop another few out after these two - have not decided yet 

.................JOKE!!!! If these twinnies are born fit and well that will be our lot.


----------



## Kaede351

I want another 1 at least... 2 more if Taylor let's me lol.

Aww, glad your LO loved the baby rice Lilrojo! Harrison loves his food lol. I've been giving him small amounts everyday since he was about 12 weeks old :) I've just started him on jarred baby foods this week, and I let him try some apple the other day since he was grabbing for mine lol.

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/3640df5d.jpg

He LOVED it. I was very careful to make sure he wasn't biting it though :)

XxX


----------



## poppy666

For my own sanity and not to embarrass the kids with an old mum at the school gates, im not having anymore :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

How many do you have Poppy? I'm sure you would never embarrass your kids and you are only as old as you feel they say! :flower:


----------



## poppy666

I have 5 now Dee lol 4 boys aged 21,20,19 and 2yrs.. then Serenity. Think ive done my bit.


----------



## Deethehippy

Cool Poppy, you have a big gap between them which i think is nice as they don't all do the same stuff at the same time - my gap will be over 10 years.:flower:


----------



## Kaede351

I think a big gap is nice :) I would like at least a 5 year gap. Gives me chance to fully enjoy Harrison's baby/toddler stage before having another :) then with Harrison at school I can enjoy the next baby's baby/toddler stage during the day and have time for Harrison after school :)


XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

Harrison looks gorgeous eating his apple btw Kaede :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

Aww thanks :D I can't believe how grown up he is!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Everyone seems to have disappeared! I hope everyone is well :D any updates ladies??

XxX


----------



## lilrojo

Hi Kaede.. im sure it has to do with busy moms always on the go.. :)

Bryce is well.. growing so fast.. almost mastered rolling back to front.. lol but his arms seem to get in his way.. can roll front to back.. now to learn the arms.. :) sleeps through the night.. but not alwasy.. lately been waking up again to eat.. sure its a growth spurt.. drools constantly and found his feet awhile back.. 

Me im well.. dd is almost 3, july 31st she will be.. :) school starts in aug for me.. and drs in sept for my annual exam and talking on baby 3.. baby 3 trying will hopefully be nov and on.. ntnp is october, but may hold off one more month.. will c what dr says..


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Kaede!!! :hugs: You and Harri are looking great. :thumbup: I love your avatar pic. Harri is so cute and you are looking great. :cloud9:

We are good. Lilrojo is right, we are all pretty busy!! I do most of my BnB hanging out in my and the other ladies journals. You are totally welcome to join in!! :friends: If you use your "User CP" it will show you when there are new posts on any journal that you follow (you may already know this but I was on BnB for a while before I figured it out :dohh:). Most ladies put a journal link in their signature too (I do!) if you want to find us. I'd totally follow your journal if you have one!!! :hugs: Where do you hang out most on BnB?


----------



## puppycat

Yeh i'm a journal hopper too, it's just easier! Lol

As you can see i'm just about ready to pop now :haha: have a chest infection which is not fun. 

Laura is fine, potty trained pretty much in the day and terrible 2's are here in abundance.


----------



## Deethehippy

Great avatar piccie Kaede 

I am fine - waiting for next scan on the 17th which should be the anomoly one :flower:
Feeling pretty fat already but have a long way to go!

Hope everyone is ok. Lilrojo, i just need to make more effort with journals :blush: I go through phases of writing in some and forgetting others and then the other way round :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Hi everyone! Glad everyone is doing well ~ your nearly popping *puppy*! Wowzers :winkwink:

AFM, ive got my 20 week scan tomorrow at 2:40pm so REALLY looking forward to that, hope i get gender confirmation aswell :cloud9:

How are you getting on *Dee*? Ive got quite a bump now so wonder what you'rs is like with two in there! :haha: xx


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Inoue. :hi: Glad to hear you are good as well!! :hugs: Dee has put some brilliant bump shots up in her journal. Well worth a look!! :thumbup:


----------



## Inoue

^ Will do, thanks :thumbup: xx


----------



## Inoue

Scan went perfecty ~ we have a healthy baby girl :cloud9: xx


----------



## allmuddledup

That's wonderful news Inoue. :hugs: So glad to hear your scan was perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Aww Inoue little girl :hugs: looks like another busy year with girls again :happydance:

AMU hows little Isadora doing?

Kaede Harri is such a cutie bless him.

PC i guessed end of July for you so hopefully not long :haha:

Been busy lately, seren cute her 2nd tooth and bit of pain followed that one.. just got back from Corfu was gorgeous but way too hot. Now back in UK freezing :haha:

Few up dated pics.
 



Attached Files:







Corfu 2nd July 2012 028.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









Corfu 2nd July 2012 033.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 4









Corfu 2nd July 2012 117.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5









Corfu 2nd July 2012 056.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## allmuddledup

OMG Poppy, Serenity and Korben are sooooo cute. :cloud9: I can't believe how big they are getting as well. :shock:

Isadora is doing great. She has just started getting symptoms of teething, bless her, but she's doing really well otherwise. She's finally started growing a little hair though she still looks bald in photos. :haha: She's 4.5 months old but she still fits most 0-3 clothes. Here's some recent pics...

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/cfec9eca.jpg
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/51eae12a.jpg
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/08992571.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Awww she's beautiful :cloud9: i remember Seren being so tiny for her age but now all of a sudden she's shot up lol... hope Isadora dont suffer too much its not nice x


----------



## cazi77

Lovely to hear all the updates and loving the pic of the babies! They grow so fast!

AFM i'm nearly in 3rd tri! Time is flying by now!


----------



## poppy666

congratz on 3rd tri not long now sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, glad to see all you lovely mummies and babies are all doing well!!! I can't believe how big the babas are getting! Doesn't seem 5 minutes we were all waiting for them to arrive! Also,
very glad to hear all the bumps are growing well!!! :D

Harrison is doing really really well! He's rolling to both sides, although he hasn't managed to roll all the way over yet. His arms get in the way lol. He is almost sttn, he goes from 9pm-5am-ish, has a feed then sleeps til around 7/8am. He's been doing this for about 2 weeks now :D He's been working on sitting up, although he seems to have given up on sitting and wants to be stood up all the time lol. He's also learnt a new trick this week!

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/87ff9253.jpg

He's found his feet and this is what he wakes up doing every morning and after every nap lmao. It's very cute! :D

AMU, I usually hang out on the baby club board. I very rarely check in with the journals and I don't have my own yet.

XxX


----------



## Deethehippy

So cute Kaede - Harrison is doing so well :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... 

Awww all the babies are growing so fast.. :) Bryce is 5 months old today.. He is so happy.. just love being a mommy of two.. excited for the third in a few months.. :)


----------



## Deethehippy

I hope everyone is doing ok? :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Im fine :flower: well apart from pulling my hair out occassionally with Serenitys teething :haha:


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies :hi:. Seems like weeks since i last posted :blush:

Hope everyone is doing ok and keeping well. Lovely to see all the growing baby pics you keep posting, keep it up! AFM, im not doing to bad. Been signed off work for 6 weeks due to suspect pre-term labour at 21 weeks, but all ok now :). 
How you going Dee? Wont be long till Nov/Dec now :happydance: xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

I am doing fine Inoue thanks - pretty uncomfortable at times but i guess it's because i have two in there! Roll on november  Glad you are ok now, must have been scary to think it was pre-term labour, be sure to rest plenty and drink loads of water :flower: x


----------



## Inoue

Thanks Dee :hugs:. Im doing quite good now, LO seems to of settled back into place again. I will be much more relieved when i hit 24 weeks plus. 

I imagen it must be quite uncomfortable for you, its akward with one in there, let alone two! Have you got another scan coming up? My next one is at 28 weeks xx


----------



## Deethehippy

I am waiting to hear about another scan for this week Inoue, we were meant to be going to London for a check but i have asked if they can get me in locally because travelling would be a nightmare with the Olympics! I have to have scans every 2 weeks because the girlies share a placenta :flower:


----------



## Inoue

Yeh, id try to avoid London if possible ~ underground would be a nightmare, let alone driving into the city centre. 
Glad to know there keeping a close eye on you Dee, must be reassuring. All the best with the next scan :hugs: xx


----------



## allmuddledup

I'm sorry to hear you've had this scare Inoue. :hugs: Just keep that sweet baby girl cooking for now!!! Are you on bedrest? :hugs:

Dee, you are doing amazingly. I hope they are able to sort you out a scan closer to home. Travelling in London right now would be a nightmare and a half. Fingers crossed that they give you a date soon for a local scan. :hugs:

AFM, I'm on an insane one-woman-two-kiddie holiday with my LOs as my OH wasn't able to take any time off work due to having started a temp work contract right before summer holiday. Oh well, at least I am seeing a few of you fine ladies and that makes the stress all worth it! :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

I'm just waiting on a baby :coffee:


----------



## Inoue

allmuddledup said:


> I'm sorry to hear you've had this scare Inoue. :hugs: Just keep that sweet baby girl cooking for now!!! Are you on bedrest? :hugs:
> 
> :

Yeh im on bed rest now ~ well, im more kind of floating around the house doing odd jobs. Just staying away from lifting hoover upstairs etc. As i havent got much to do, ive already sorted out my birth plan and hospital list ~ will probably pack by 28-29 weeks just incase LO really wants to come out :haha:





puppycat said:


> I'm just waiting on a baby :coffee:

Bless ya! Hopefully you will have LO in your arms in a week. Are you all prepped? x


----------



## puppycat

I think so! Always paranoid there's something you've forgotten but it's too late now! :haha:


----------



## Inoue

:haha:. Yeh, its kind of now or never!

Just as a side question, did anyone on here have the flu shot during pregnancy? Im torn on what to do and apparently the midwifes are now re-introducing the shot as its August. I have my next midwife appt in two weeks and i can see me getting bombarded with the dreaded question :( x


----------



## puppycat

I haven't had it and didn't on Laura. I had it just after Laura arrived. 

I don't like that they've now mixed it with swine flu :nope:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'll be due for it too Inoue before october. I think i will refuse it this time tbh, i mean i have always had it so i must have some immunity? But even if i don't i am going to miss this one and see if i can get it done after. :flower:


----------



## Inoue

Yeh, I dont like that its been mixed with swine flu aswell. The reports dont put me at ease so think ill be declining it, im sure the midwife will get stroppy but hay ho :). Our 'winters' in UK as in snow and ice doesnt usually happen till late January/February time so were well gone before that x


----------



## allmuddledup

Inoue, I've never had a flu jab and definitely would not have had one when pregnant even if it was a habit for me already. Don't let anyone push you into it if you have doubts. Go with your gut on this one. :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Thanks ladies for your opionions :flower:. I hate confrontion so i usually end up backing down and agreeing to everything, but i will hold my ground on this! :).

LO had been jumping around as soon as i wake up AM and get into bed PM ~ its like clockwork. Today she hasnt moved much today :(. Probably got about 4 kicks this morning total ~ i have checked on doppler and all ok. When do you start 'counting kicks'? I dont want to run to hospital with every little thing (hosp at least 40 min drive away). Is it quite commen for babys to have quiet days? x


----------



## puppycat

Its either 26 or 28 weeks to count kicks chick. Have a glass of something cold x


----------



## Deethehippy

Inoue - she could be doing lots of little movements that you don't feel as well as the ones you do 
They told me today if you don't feel much for a few hours or if the pattern of kicks suddenly changes then to get checked.
If you are worried - get checked - it's not wasting their time - it's for peace of mind for everyone


----------



## Inoue

Cheers Dee and puppy. Just having a pretty shit day :(. Fell asleep this afternoon as had headache, now feel even more tired now ive woke up. Baby was quite inactive last time i had this so i wonder if its connected with growth spurt? I also have anterior placenta. I had a few jabs after eating an orange for lunch but no more since. Bleh... just hate feeling like im wasting people's time when baby is just probably quiet or hitting my placenta.

Might take your advise later and at least just phone hospital to see what they say xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Yeah a phonecall couldn't hurt :hugs: They are bound to have quieter times i guess. I was worried i could only feel kicks on one side and worried about one twin but todays scan was all fine so i think we just worry :hugs:

Hope you feel better tomorrow and baby has a good kick and move around :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

:hugs:. Ive just checked out another thread as others where feeling less movement as there midwifes say in week 23-24 there should be at least 1 movement in 12 hours. Im working on the 28 week guidelines (10 kicks in 2h). Puts me at ease a little :). 

Must be a nightmare keeping ontop of yours, especially working out what area the kicks are coming from?! 

The worrying never stops, its going to be a long few months :haha: xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your doing well.. 

Cant believe my little girl is 3 and my baby boy will be 6 months old already.. time is certainly going by too fast.. I start back at school the end of the month.. drs in sept then ttc starts nov-dec time.. so soon.. Im just so excited for everything upcoming in my life.. 

Can wait to see all your babies and know we have all finally made it to the end of our horrible nightmares of miscarriages.. 

I got my flu shot with bryce and with the baby i miscarried but everyone has to do what is right for them.. :) I will again this next time too.. 

But anyways not much going on.. bryce is growing fast.. drs again on the 17th, my bday is the 12th big 26 years old.. lol bryce is starting to sit unaided for a bit so thats fun.. rolls all the time to his belly then gets mad and doesnt roll back.. the fun has certainly begun.. :)

I love it all though.. best feeling in the world to be a mom :)


----------



## Kaede351

Hey ladies, glad to see everyone seems to be doing really well! I had the flu jab while I was pregnant. Purely for the fact, that I work with small children and felt like I would be more likely to catch the flu working with them. Small children aren't exactly the most hygeinic of creatures haha.

Harrison has started rolling over properly now and constantly wakes up in some strange position in his cot. He had managed to turn round so his head was at the wrong end of the cot, and got his arm jammed in the bars last night lol. And before that he'd ended up across the cot at the very top against the headboard. No idea how he does it lol. He can sit on his own for short periods now! And when he's on his belly he is trying so hard to crawl. Don't think it will be long lol. Need to start thinking about safety gates and hiding wires! :haha:

XxX


----------



## cazi77

Hi all I know its gone very quiet in here but just wanted to update.

I finally have my rainbow! My yellow bump turned pink on thursday 4th October. Baby Freya Emily arrived!! She is the best thing ever but its hard work lol! Finding brastfeeding very difficult but hoping it becomes easier soon xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Cazi! :happydance: So pleased to hear your news 

Breastfeeding is very hard work, i don't think i was truly relaxed and at ease with it all until my son was 6 weeks old. I had very sore nipples and was in a lot of pain at each feed :/
Breastfed babies feed LOADS to begin with, you feel like you always have your boob out lol but it does slow down and space out once they get their pattern and milk supply going how they want it. Try to persist because after the 6 weeks i found it was like second nature 
The main thing i was doing wrong was not getting enough aerola in the babies mouth, you need to wait until baby opens her mouth and then bring her to the breast, not the other way around, and her nose should be touching your breast when feeding.
This link with a video is helpful: https://www.babycenter.com/0_24-tips-from-breastfeeding-veterans_8478.bc

Anyway i am rambling, hope that you feel more relaxed with the feeding soon and congratulations again :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Thanks Dee am going to persevere! I like doing it and feel like i'm doing something good for her.


----------



## allmuddledup

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE ARRIVAL OF YOUR LITTLE GIRL CAZI!! :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance:

Yeah, breastfeeding is crazy hard sometimes but it does get much much easier after both you and baby adjust and get the hang of it. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Cazi... so happy for you.. the group is rounding out now.. :) so happy for everyone to be getting their rainbows... 

Miss you all.. but have most of you on fb.. :)


----------



## Suze

Congratulations Cazi :wohoo: :pink:

I felt a twang of affection when I saw a new post in this group, it was a lovely time for us all getting our long awaited BFP's and rainbow babies - mine is 1 year old in just 3 weeks! 

Love to you all :kiss:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Suze already.. wow... 

How is everyone.. Poppy dont have you on fb.. are you on my dear.. suze you either.. cazi... anyone im on there more than one here.. :)

Hope everyone is well.. miss you all.. you helped me through some tough times and its great to see us all getting our bfps and rainbow babies.. finally


----------



## poppy666

cazi77 said:


> Hi all I know its gone very quiet in here but just wanted to update.
> 
> I finally have my rainbow! My yellow bump turned pink on thursday 4th October. Baby Freya Emily arrived!! She is the best thing ever but its hard work lol! Finding brastfeeding very difficult but hoping it becomes easier soon xx

OMG Caz congratulations on baby Freya :happydance::happydance: beautiful name :hugs: Any pictures? x

Hope everyone is well, babies and all :flower:

Serenity started walking 3 weeks ago, very funny watching her toddle everywhere now :haha:

Think we all need an update on pictures to see how our lo's are doing? x


----------



## lilrojo

will post a pic hopefully doesnt like to work for me.. on the 15th bryce will be 8 months.. 

Poppy are you on fb.. you should pm me your name if you are would love to be friends with you


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies, was strange seeing this in my usercp!

Cazi i found La Leche league invaluable. Give the main number a call and see if there are any members and support groups in your area. They're really pro breastfeeding and will be a huge help for any issues or just to chat to. They're all volunteers so do it for the love of bf.

I update my journal mostly because thats all i have time for these days! Lol

Samuel is 9weeks now and has just been discharged from hospital fora urine infection, all details in my journal but we're home now and happy to be in our own bed x


----------



## cazi77

Here is a pic of freya x
 



Attached Files:







Lancaster-20121010-00097.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## puppycat

Here's my little man in hospital (after he'd been treated)

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG2119.jpg


----------



## allmuddledup

Beautiful babies!! :cloud9:

Freya looks just like her 3d scan photo. :)

Samuel's sweet smiley charm is really coming out now, eh Pups??

Here's my princess...

Just sitting there:
https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/photo-10.jpg

And Talking to her foot:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp6129EuT8E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## poppy666

lilrojo said:


> will post a pic hopefully doesnt like to work for me.. on the 15th bryce will be 8 months..
> 
> Poppy are you on fb.. you should pm me your name if you are would love to be friends with you

Will do sweetie and my profile picture is a pink bow :flower:

Beautiful baby photo's they all growing so fast :hugs: Freya is beautiful Caz :cloud9:

Serenity 1 in 3 weeks, she a little bugger now she toddling around lol x

Only up to date pictures i got of Seren are these at 11mths x
 



Attached Files:







11mths 297.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1









11mths 300.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Inoue

Awwwwwww!! The pics are so gorgeous! :cloud9:

Cant believe your all mummys again, all i remember seeing last time i posted was tickers in the 3rd tri ~ congrats to you all :hugs:

xxx


----------



## lilrojo

and now your in 3rd tri inoue.. :) soon will be your turn..


----------



## Inoue

^ Yep :happydance: 

All ready for LO arrival ~ just need the baby now! :haha: xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Inoue said:


> ^ Yep :happydance:
> 
> All ready for LO arrival ~ just need the baby now! :haha: xx

I am pretty much ready now too except cot bedding! Need to get that and wash it asap! Can't wait to see your little girl Inoue  x


----------



## Inoue

Glad your also nearly prepped Dee :cloud9:. What are the hospitals plans with your labour? Are you going in for C-sec or they going to try and deliver naturally? xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Inoue said:


> Glad your also nearly prepped Dee :cloud9:. What are the hospitals plans with your labour? Are you going in for C-sec or they going to try and deliver naturally? xx

Last time i was scanned Inoue twin 1 was breech and twin 2 was transverse at the top of my belly so i am booked for a c-section on 8th november (they do not want identical twins that share a placenta to go beyond 36 weeks at my hospital) If however twin 1 manages to turn around before then there is a chance they could let me go natural but it all depends on her really.
I would prefer natural but just as long as they both make it out and are healthy i don't really care :flower:

What sort of birth are you hoping for? Is your local hospital near? We are lucky that ours is very nearby.


----------



## Inoue

Wow! 8th Novemeber... thats really not that far away :shock:. I hope little one manages to turn but at least your ok with the C-sec option if necessary :winkwink:. My hospital is about 40 mins away and im hoping for a natural birth, not really got much of a birth plan going on, just want G&A and epidural if pains too much. Im really open to whatever, i just want my LO out and healthy ~ just like you :). 

Im getting quite fed up now with pregnancy as a whole. Baby hasnt dropped and im having painful rib kicks all the time :(. When i reach 37 weeks i think ill be doing all the tips to try and speed up labour day :haha: x


----------



## poppy666

For my friends on here who are not on facebook my Grandaughter Sharna born today weighing 5lb 5oz
 



Attached Files:







20121023_134643.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 1









photo0669.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilrojo

Too cute Poppy :)


----------



## poppy666

I know and she making me broody :dohh::haha:


----------



## cazi77

aww congratulations poppy x


----------



## Deethehippy

Sharna is gorgeous Poppy  x


----------



## poppy666

Not long for your gorgeous little one's now too :twingirls:


----------



## Inoue

She's gorgeous poppy :cloud9: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Dee cant wait to see your beautiful princesses xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Best of luck Dee :)

Aww poppy seren it 1.. where did that go


----------



## poppy666

I know bless, she's a little bugger now :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Took theses at the weekend, use to take a pic every month see how much she changed :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo0720.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2









photo0721.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2









photo0732.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilrojo

haha i can imagine.. Bryce is going to be 9 months.. gosh time has really flown by.. i remember the days of ttc..


----------



## puppycat

She's gorgeous Poppy. Any pics of Bryce, Logan?


----------



## allmuddledup

Serenity is absolutely gorgeous Poppy. :cloud9: Happy birthday to her. :cake:

A big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Pip's little man Andrew as well. :cake:. I can't believe the birthdays of our rainbows have begun. :shock:

Puppy, yes! Photos are in order!!


----------



## poppy666

AMU Good idea more pic's please :hugs: Happy birthday too Andrew too awwww

Im stalking today see if Dee has her little one's x


----------



## allmuddledup

Dee's twins are here!! Head over to her journal for details: :dance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-diary-c-section-booked-8th-november-137.html


----------



## allmuddledup

And here's a photo of my little princess, who I think becomes more like a monkey everyday. :winkwink:

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/411CD346-198A-446D-976B-1DD52AB76F73-3345-0000054B4D65211A.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Awww she's gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations Dee and welcome to the world Matilda and Charlotte :happydance::happydance:


----------



## puppycat

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG2215.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Awww PC Beautiful picture :hugs:

Glad to hear Samuel settling now your on the Protein diet xx


----------



## Inoue

Congrats to you Dee on the arrival of your twins :happydance:. I remember when you got your BFP a week after me :haha:. 

All the best xxxxx

Big Hi to everyone elce!! :friends: xxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Hi Inoue! :hi: How are you doing? You must be fit to burst by now! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Huge congrats dee.. :)


----------



## Inoue

allmuddledup said:


> Hi Inoue! :hi: How are you doing? You must be fit to burst by now! :)

Lol, im certainly getting there! I have my sweep booked for the 27th if baby not here by then so hopefully wont have to wait much longer than 2 weeks to see her :cloud9:. Hope your doing ok xx


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Inoue.. so exciting.. cant wait to see your little girl.. :) HOpe all goes smoothly..


----------



## Inoue

^^ Thankyou :hugs:. Just keeping all crossed the sweep doesnt fail, lol x


----------



## lilrojo

HOw are you Inoue??


----------



## Inoue

Hi ya! Still here and still pregnant.... :coffee:

Its my due date today and still not a niggle :brat:

xx


----------



## poppy666

Exciting hope she dont have you waiting too long :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Happy due date Inoue.. hope she comes soon.. :) I would be going mad lol

How is everyone :)

Were ttc our last in december


----------



## Deethehippy

Hope your little baby girl comes soon Inoue - bet you can't wait! Both my first two went to 42 weeks, i was going crazy! Hopefully you won't wait so long though.


I am doing good, exhausted but loving being mummy to two after my decade gap! Will add some piccies soon, it's finding the time to do anything! :flower:

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## puppycat

Looks like Inoue's baby arrived 2 days later!

Congrats chick xxx


----------



## cazi77

congratulations inoue x


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Inoue on the birth of your beautiful daughter :happydance:


Are all the rainbow babies here now? I can't believe how this group has come on over the last two years  I am so happy xx


----------



## lilrojo

COngrats inoue.. :)

I do believe so Dee.. i too am so happy for us all.. this was def my life saver group of women.. thank you to you all


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations sweetie cant wait to see the photo's :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou ladies!! :cloud9:

Reimi was born on 28th Nov 4pm weighing 8lb 1oz ~ so in love!! <3<3<3

Xxx


----------



## allmuddledup

Super huge congrats Inoue. :hugs: Do we get to see any pics??? :happydance:


----------



## Inoue

Yep, here she is! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







to go on cards.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4









2.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Deethehippy

She is so gorgeous Inoue :cloud9: xx Love her name too


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou Dee :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## allmuddledup

she's beautiful Inoue. :cloud9: super huge congratulations again. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

She's beautiful sweetie :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Awww very cute Inoue congrats again x


----------



## Inoue

Thanks all <3<3<3

Xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Beautiful little girl Inoue.. congrats again


----------



## poppy666

Well thought id bump this thread up its been really quiet lately, How is everyone and little one's?

Seren doing ok getting few back teeth all at once so few restless nights at the moment, little cheeky personality coming out now lol copying everything korben does including trying to climb on everything, dragging chairs or toy boxes into kitchen to try get on worktop 'little rascal' but all ok :) she experienced her forst bit of snow other day and loved it cos she thought it funny falling on her bum every two seconds :haha: few pics below.

Love to hear and see some updates of all yours too :flower:
 



Attached Files:







P1040714 - Copy.jpg
File size: 67.6 KB
Views: 3









P1040701 - Copy.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cazi77

Awww poppy what lovely pics of your little cuties! I'm very jelous of your snow - we have none!

AFM - we are doing great although Freya is not the best sleeper! Her nights are very varied and is sometimes up every hour! Tonight though has been a good night and this is only the 2nd time she has woken! Hope everyone is well xx
 



Attached Files:







fp.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## puppycat

We're just starting to introduce finger fods for Samuel. He's ravenous, typical bloke!!

Will upload a picture in a bit, have a new phone and I need to download photo bucket. 

Laura started school this week and has been horrendously naughty. Definitely think she has some sort of behaviour issues as I have never seen her so unsettled


----------



## puppycat

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/20130118_110848.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/20130117_115558.jpg


----------



## poppy666

Caz Freya is beautiful :cloud9: im in Lancashire too so your lucky you got no snow :haha: I remember the unsettled nights with Seren ' glad im not back there lol'


PC When my 3 went to school their behaviour changed massively, its a huge thing going from nursery into school, hopefully Laura will settle down soon for you, was only my 3rd lad that never settled down in school and got worse as he got older, he 19 now and finally growing up, but still a little shite at times. Laura still looks so grown up and a cutie in her uniform.

Samuel is a gorgeous little boy makes me broody cos he a boy :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Everyones little ones look so cute  Good luck to Laura Puppy, i'm sure it'll get better over time, why didn't she start school in september?

My gorgeous girlies are 10 weeks now! Just starting to sleep a bit better at night, sometimes we get 3-4 hour stretches now. :thumbup: Still feeling tired all the time though! They are pretty big, must get them weighed but they almost don't fit 0-3 mth clothes anymore.

Best wishes to everyone :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy666

Aww Dee look at them two, beautiful :flower: got your hands full in a few years x


----------



## puppycat

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/20130119_114813.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/20130119_132751.jpg


----------



## puppycat

How are they feeding now Dee?


----------



## Deethehippy

They have Cow and Gate formula in bottles Pups, i could never get breastfeeding established enough to make enough milk for two (both i and the 2nd baby got very stressed whilst i fed the first baby and it was so hard to even attempt tandem feeding with them not latching onto me very well) :wacko:
BUT i still manage to pump twice a day and they get a few ounces of breastmilk morning and evening (i figure some is better than none!)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. happy to hear your all doing well.. 

Well Bryce is 1 next month.. cant believe it.. where did that time go huh.. he is standing letting go of stuff to stand..not walking yet but thats ok with me.. McKenna has preschool screening in march.. and starts up in september.. cant believe that either.. she will be 4 this july.. 

Asme were ttc our last and final baby now.. on month 2.. started last month but nothing came of it.. didnt try very hard either.. so we will see.. :)
 



Attached Files:







537256_4764875971245_1500726495_n.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 1









74958_4764875891243_1840914873_n.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 1









149999_4764874211201_1907464999_n.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## puppycat

He is gorgeous Logan x


----------



## lilrojo

Thank you puppy :)


----------



## allmuddledup

So great to see all the updates on our rainbows. :cloud9: They are all gorgeous if you ask me. 

As for us, Dizzy is going to be one at the end of next month :shock: but that's still about 5.5 weeks away so in denial. :haha: She isn't quite crawling yet but she manages to shift herself around a fair amount with a combination of lunging, rolling and slight bum shuffling. It's a muddled mixture of movement and certainly enough to get her in trouble at times. Having to keep a much closer eye on her now that she's semi-mobile. She is able to stand for short periods of time if she holds on to something but absolutely no sign of walking yet.

https://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/sassifrass13/photo-16.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

Good to hear from you amu.. 

she is soo cute.. growing so fast


----------



## Inoue

All so cute!!! <3 <3. Cant believe there all touching one soon, mental! 

Reimi is 8 weeks now and barely a baby anymore, she's got such a personallity already! Here's a few recent pics. 


xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130120_130413.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20130120_130706.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Deethehippy

She is gorgeous Inoue xx Such a cute face x


----------

